# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion III



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2010)

OK, this is the new thread, thankfully under 10000 posts, thus saving the forum from the imminent danger we were all in.

Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion: this

Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion II: this


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2010)

lol @ cam gettin respect.

baggy pants and sagging apparantly meant u were down for butt secks....then wtf does skinny jeans mean? ur a bitch witout balls so u might as well be down for butt sex anyways.

lol at BET list.

In the last 4yrs.. Wat rap song has came out that would be a classic 15yrs from now... Can't think of any... maybe Kick, Push - Lupe Fiasco; Find Your Love - Drake; Empire State of Mind (New York) - Jay Z

find me this song please, "Never See Me Again - Kanye"...please.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2010)

I highly doubt "Find Your Love" will be a classic years from now. Highly, if anything "Best I Ever Had" has the highest chance of any Drake song to being a classic in some years.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2010)

lol i dunno man. its the Caribbean feel to it. let it be reggae night in the club. ish will be live.

edit: wtf....March 2011 for Lasers?! did they NOT have any plans to release it b4?! how can you be that talented and get shitted on from such a height..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I don't get how 50 made a cultural impact.  He was huge for about 2-3 years and G-Unit was (unfortunately) riding high but now they're all forgotten 50's a joke and we've all moved on from any of that.  Cultural Impact is supposed to have longevity with continued relevance and being hot for 2-3 years is not a proper basis for that at all



Em made 50 hot, and 50 took advantage from that to establish his name in mainstream & rap. And he did a pretty good job too.

The real question is how did Wayne get hot. Seriously, was it the mixtapes that did it for him? Or the random cameo appereance in videos? I didnt follow Wayne at all, and I actually missed the point that he started to blow up



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I highly doubt "Find Your Love" will be a classic years from now. Highly, if anything "Best I Ever Had" has the highest chance of any Drake song to being a classic in some years.



Nothing from Drake's first album/EP is a classic


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Em made 50 hot, and 50 took advantage from that to establish his name in mainstream & rap. And he did a pretty good job too



Don't do that dude. Just don't.

50 was the hottest rapper in NY BEFORE the deal with Shady/Aftermath..Em didn't make him hot..His mixtapes did..50 manhandled the mixtape circuit..

If anything Em & Dre took advantage of him by tying him up to that reported 1M deal they did..50 was gonna blow regardless..Admittedly they added fuel to his fire and helped to expand his buzz worldwide but 50 was already scorching when Em got to him..

Seriously, just because you're only introduced to an artist after watching him on tv with your favourite artist doesn't mean your favourite artist 'made him hot'..Your favourite artist most likely wouldn't have been with him in said video if the dude wasn't already bubbling..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah 50 was one of the hottest rapper in NY at the time. His mixtapes was selling better then most rappers albums, but that doesnt mean he was gonna blow up the way he did eventually. 
Are you serious tellin me that if Em didnt sign him his debut would be as succesfull as GRODT? I hardly doubt that. Having the most succesfull rapper at the time at your back propelled him to heights. The way that album was hyped into the world was ridiculous.
I'm not saying 50 wouldnt be succesfull without the Aftermath deal, cuz with his mixtapes he would have got a deal from labels anyway, he just landed at the most lucrative deal combined with ridiculous hype


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2010)

50 was blowing up in NY but he certainly was unheard of in CA at the time before he got backed by Em.  Em backing him really helped him out big time to get huge and I don't really see how that could be debated otherwise.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 18, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> lol @ cam gettin respect.
> 
> baggy pants and sagging apparantly meant u were down for butt secks....then wtf does skinny jeans mean? ur a bitch witout balls so u might as well be down for butt sex anyways.
> 
> ...





Wu Fei said:


> lol i dunno man. its the Caribbean feel to it. let it be reggae night in the club. ish will be live.
> 
> edit: wtf....March 2011 for Lasers?! did they NOT have any plans to release it b4?! how can you be that talented and get shitted on from such a height..



u aiight brah?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Admittedly they added fuel to his fire and helped to expand his buzz worldwide but 50 was already scorching when Em got to him..



^I guess that went unnoticed..

I'm not contesting that Em and Dre's backing propelled him..I'm contesting the notion that Em got him 'hot'..He didn't..50 was going to get picked up regardless..He had NY on lock, THAT is 'getting hot'..

For obvious reasons I also believe he wouldn't have been as succesful without the shady/aftermath team..But to say that they got him hot is 'meh' when dude didn't use their rotations/pushing to have the rap capital on a chokehold..

w/e I guess..


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 18, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yeah 50 was one of the hottest rapper in NY at the time. His mixtapes was selling better then most rappers albums, but that doesnt mean he was gonna blow up the way he did eventually.
> Are you serious tellin me that if Em didnt sign him his debut would be as succesfull as GRODT? I hardly doubt that. Having the most succesfull rapper at the time at your back propelled him to heights. The way that album was hyped into the world was ridiculous.
> I'm not saying 50 wouldnt be succesfull without the Aftermath deal, cuz with his mixtapes he would have got a deal from labels anyway, he just landed at the most lucrative deal combined with ridiculous hype



50 had a major label album coming out before he was affiliated with Dre and Em. It got shelved once he got shot because the label didn't like the idea of having an artist like that or some shit. It's on the internet; Power of the Dollar I think it's called.

EDIT: Page 1000 virginity. Come at me, bro.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 18, 2010)

page 1000 yeahhh


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 18, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Punch lines are great but they aren't the only thing to a great lyricist, or Big L would be the best lyricist ever. Multis, Wordplay, Similes, Metaphor and even Mic presence lead to a good lyricist.



True enough. I think Banks was pretty well rounded as a lyricist but his punch lines really made him shine.



> Big L is the king of punch lines, or at least damn near it.



Ask Beavis, I get nothing Butt Head.



> Would you believe that 2:36-3:00 is Camron?
> 
> [Youtube]92fRuKd5G48[/youtube]



Yeah its weird how much he has changed.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 18, 2010)

^No surprising, everyone was trying to get a name in that era


----------



## Eki (Oct 18, 2010)

Big L.


----------



## Eki (Oct 18, 2010)

lulz, the world needs more nudity


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 18, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Don't do that dude. Just don't.
> 
> 50 was the hottest rapper in NY BEFORE the deal with Shady/Aftermath..Em didn't make him hot..His mixtapes did..50 manhandled the mixtape circuit..
> 
> ...



I agree with this, I hate when people downplay 50's achievements and say he wouldn't have been shit without Em. Well, I could say Em wouldn't have been shit without Dre, see what I did there. And no I'm not condoning 50's music just felt like saying.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2010)

Kanye knows how to entertain.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 18, 2010)

Was anyone here a fan of that freestyle guy who died? I'd never heard of him =/


----------



## NastyNas (Oct 18, 2010)

NBA2k11 is were its at.


----------



## Kittan (Oct 18, 2010)

#Kanyeshrug!


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7nfbaSdryq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Was anyone here a fan of that freestyle guy who died? I'd never heard of him =/


I remember watching him on HBO Blaze Battle.  I also saw him perform at Rock The Bells last year.  I never gave him a real listen though. 

R.I.P. Eyedea


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 18, 2010)

lol kanye.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 18, 2010)

NastyNas said:


> NBA2k11 is were its at.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 19, 2010)

Joe Budden ft. Lloyd Banks, Fabolous & Royce Da 5’9″  - “Remember The Titans”


CDQ DOWNLOAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t64oqYa69LY[/YOUTUBE]

CDQ DOWNLOAD


Who do you think came the hardest?..


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 19, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Joe Budden ft. Lloyd Banks, Fabolous & Royce Da 5?9″  - ?Remember The Titans?
> 
> 
> Who do you think came the hardest?..



I think the order of the track is probably accurate for an answer. 

I dunno though, I like the way Royce did his vs so I think I would out him over Banks but lyrically it was between Budden and Fab. 

I need to listen a couple more times to pick everything up though. 

I just wish this track was Banks prime instead of current. I remember when he was on Fall back with Fab and Brandy and he outdid Fab.


----------



## NastyNas (Oct 19, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I think NBA Elite is going to outdo this.
> 
> Fully done by 9th Wonder and J. Cole.



Iono why but im just not feeling the Cole song "The Plan" right?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2010)

NastyNas said:


> NBA2k11 is were its at.


----------



## NastyNas (Oct 19, 2010)

Bleach said:


> What was the first one? It's been removed. The 2nd one is kickass.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 19, 2010)

NastyNas said:


> Iono why but im just not feeling the Cole song "The Plan" right?



Yeah.

I like the song but its not anything crazy. I was looking more at 9th Wonder. I think they said this is the first time a game (or at least EA) will have a completely original soundtrack.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

9th Wonder is boring


----------



## Deweze (Oct 19, 2010)

^!??!?!?!?!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I agree with this, I hate when people downplay 50's achievements and say he wouldn't have been shit without Em. Well, I could say Em wouldn't have been shit without Dre, see what I did there. And no I'm not condoning 50's music just felt like saying.



This is true though...without Dre em might never have been accepted into the rap world. On top of that Dre's beats is what Em killed shit on. So yes it's thanks to dre in alot of ways to make Em AS big as he is. He might still of become famous but I doubt as famous. Same for 50 cent.


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTFEIG12UJw[/YOUTUBE]

i remember this song from a while back.


----------



## Klue (Oct 19, 2010)

Any Lupe news?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> This is true though...without Dre em might never have been accepted into the rap world. On top of that Dre's beats is what Em killed shit on. So yes it's thanks to dre in alot of ways to make Em AS big as he is. He might still of become famous but I doubt as famous. Same for 50 cent.



True, Em getting signed by Dre was complete luck. I'm not sure if this is true, but because Em lost to Juice, that he threw away his cd and Dre found it (Slim Shady EP). Dre even thought he was black at first, listening to his music.

Eminem had to do a lot to get famous, his first persona from infinite was meant to be radio friendly, but flopped. So he switched to the "Angry White Boy" persona, accused of biting Cage's style.

I will give him though his beef with ICP as well as a lot of other people elevated his success, same with 50 in trying to get attention in "How to Rob".


----------



## Deweze (Oct 19, 2010)

He might join GOOD MUSIC?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I hear he might join GOOD Music in the future but man, if they get Lupe then that roster should be named Super Roc-A-Fella.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought Lupe was already in GOOD MUSIC and left to make his own label or something?  Since he is awfully close with a lot of Chicago rappers and GOOD MUSIC associates.

As for Eminem, the "Angry White boi" worked for me on the Marshall Mathers LP but that was back in middle school.  Never really liked him ever since.  Nowadays, hes the Linkin Park of rap.  Especially with "I'm Not Afraid" hits up all those new emo fans as well.  Pretty sure, hes a better rapper then most out there in the mainstream world but giving him a status with the all-time greats? No thank you.


----------



## Shuhhoe (Oct 20, 2010)

> I thought Lupe was already in GOOD MUSIC and left to make his own label or something? Since he is awfully close with a lot of Chicago rappers and GOOD MUSIC associates.


wasnt he with Jay-z and left from him to start 1st and 15th?




> The real question is how did Wayne get hot. Seriously, was it the mixtapes that did it for him? Or the random cameo appereance in videos? I didnt follow Wayne at all, and I actually missed the point that he started to blow up


10th grade, for those who graduated in 2007.
with "Go DJ" backed by Manny Fresh, Juvenile also around the time C-Murder went to jail, or was making songs from the cage.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 20, 2010)

Shuhhoe said:


> wasnt he with Jay-z and left from him to start 1st and 15th?



I really do not to know.  I just remember Kanye was producing and working with Lupe a lot when Lupe started hitting it big.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> True, Em getting signed by Dre was complete luck. I'm not sure if this is true, but because Em lost to Juice, that he threw away his cd and Dre found it (Slim Shady EP). Dre even thought he was black at first, listening to his music.
> 
> Eminem had to do a lot to get famous, his first persona from infinite was meant to be Rrdio friendly, but flopped. So he switched to the "Angry White Boy" persona, accused of biting Cage's style.
> 
> I will give him though his beef with ICP as well as a lot of other people elevated his success, same with 50 in trying to get attention in "How to Rob".



Yep. 



Hokage Naruto said:


> I thought Lupe was already in GOOD MUSIC and left to make his own label or something?  Since he is awfully close with a lot of Chicago rappers and GOOD MUSIC associates.
> 
> As for Eminem, the "Angry White boi" worked for me on the Marshall Mathers LP but that was back in middle school.  Never really liked him ever since.  Nowadays, hes the Linkin Park of rap.  Especially with "I'm Not Afraid" hits up all those new emo fans as well.  Pretty sure, hes a better rapper then most out there in the mainstream world but giving him a status with the all-time greats? No thank you.



He is a all time great, His lyrics, flow, and emotion all proved it. It's like saying Jay aint one of the all time greatest. 

And no he's not the linkin park of rap. He's not emo at all in NA *Uplifting doesn't mean emo". His fans on the other hand can be whatever.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 20, 2010)

Way blew up with carter 2 of course


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 20, 2010)

Drake used to be a lot better before he was signed. Sure not as good as J Cole's definitely not as good as Jay-Z but he wasn't bad here[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNvz8Iapn14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Oct 20, 2010)

J cole heard someone say it wasn't that good and he went at the beat again

Drake embarrassed himself imo


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 20, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Drake used to be a lot better before he was signed. Sure not as good as J Cole's definitely not as good as Jay-Z but he wasn't bad here[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNvz8Iapn14[/YOUTUBE]



Yep, just about every rapper is better when they're not yet successfull because they're hungry. He still doesn't compare to Jay's version .

It just goes to show how much better Cam was back in the day. He arguably has the best verse in this song 1:35-2:10


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2010)

I blame the record companies for down toning skills.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone else read about this yet?



> During last night's screening of his film, Runaway, Kanye West told the audience that the 3rd single off My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy will be 'All of the Lights.'
> 
> Kanye described the song as “completely seamless and completely ghetto as f**k.” He took bit and pieces from each artist, so don’t necessarily expect to hear full verses.
> 11 artists are featured and they are Rihanna, Alicia Keys, Elton John, Fergie, John Legend, The-Dream, Tony Williams, Kid Cudi, Charlie Wilson, Ryan Leslie, and La Roux’s Elly Jackson.
> ...


----------



## Unalert (Oct 20, 2010)

Yo you guys I've been lurking this thread for not that long now and I just thought I'd contribute something that -I think- I haven't posted, or you have heard of before. This is a friend of mine IRL, I believe he has talent, and he's really put his heart in soul into music. He's a senior in high school (2nd time), and he plays a lot of shows in my state. (Washington)

 - if you want to check out his other tracks.

Here is a song he did to a Nujabes instrumental -


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 20, 2010)

He didn't have to dumb down anything in order to sell. The key to selling is being catchy and the dude is that if nothing else. As long as the hook is catchy and the beats are compatible with listeners than the lyrics can be however dumb or intelligent you want. 

For that matter you really only need to usually do that on the single to garner attention. 

I guess the most prime example would be someone like Jay Z. 

You kind of touched on this issue in what you said though. He isn't going to really be able to maintain a loyal fan base because the lack of any kind of substance in the first album. None of the songs from there really leave any kind of lasting impression. It was just....._okay_.


----------



## Cax (Oct 20, 2010)

Lets see if any of you fellas can help me out here with some instrumentals; i'm looking for any from the Onyx album . I love the raw ass fuckin beats. As many that can be found from the album would be dope, but I doubt any will even get found, so in that case; similar soundin beats? Some of you lot have gotta love the gritty sounding shit that cats like onyx spit on.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 20, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> *As long as the hook is catchy and the beats are compatible with listeners than the lyrics can be however* dumb or *intelligent you want.*



I can't bring myself to agree with that Cy..

and Jay & 50 say otherwise aswell..one said he had to dumbed it down to double his dollars..The other said he had to switch his style up to watch the money pile up..

Give Kweli a Soulja Boy beat & chorus but don't touch his lyrics, content & flow..Do you really see him selling?

Mims(yeah that tude) used to kill cyphers all over harlem back when he used to walk about with Cam..Then I turn on my TV and see the same dude spending 4 to 5 minutes saying ''This is why I'm hot'' without actually giving us a reason, or at least a good one, as to why he's hot..C'mon..

You gotta say shit that appeal to the masses..and nowadays, the more ignorant the better..Obviously the chorus and beat have to be catchy but if you're not saying what the 'niggnorants' love to hear and/or what the suburban kids think is 'hip/hardcore' and/or what the ladies were brainwashed into thinking it's 'sexy'..You're fucked.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't know if this was posted already. Been around for a while.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2010)

Cax said:


> Lets see if any of you fellas can help me out here with some instrumentals; i'm looking for any from the Onyx album . I love the raw ass fuckin beats. As many that can be found from the album would be dope, but I doubt any will even get found, so in that case; similar soundin beats? Some of you lot have gotta love the gritty sounding shit that cats like onyx spit on.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPMyyJ1FCmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 20, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Don't know if this was posted already. Been around for a while.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 20, 2010)

It features Kudi and like 10 other people, apparently.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2010)

I like hip hop and dress like a rapper but people think im posin


----------



## AvsY (Oct 21, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Okay, so BET had a show that came on tonight. A panel of DJ's and Producers made a list of the top ten rappers of the twenty first century. Starting from 1999, to now. The categories were quality of music, cultural impact, money, and internet presence, which is stupid. Here's the list.
> 
> ...


IDK what BET was thinking when they made this list. i mean what did they base it off of? wtf is jadakiss, drake, and ludacris doing up there. And how in the world did eminem make #1?i think he get entirely to much recognition because he is a white man in hip hop. He is not a better lyricist that Lil wayne or Kanye. If em is on there and he released before 2000 then where are the Jay Z's, nas`s,Ja rule


----------



## Honzou (Oct 21, 2010)

> The categories were *quality of music, cultural impact, money, and internet presence. *


Avsy these are what the rankings were based on. Nas is irrelevant to any mainstream hip-hop fan. How many good albums does he make, Just listen to Takeover. But in that same not there is no reason why Drake is on that list. Em, Wayne, Kanye, 50, Jada (maybe). If Drake is on that list for internet presence so should the Based God.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 21, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Anyone else read about this yet?



You had me at Ryan Leslie


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2010)

Honzou? said:


> Avsy these are what the rankings were based on. Nas is irrelevant to any mainstream hip-hop fan. How many good albums does he make, Just listen to Takeover. But in that same not there is no reason why Drake is on that list. Em, Wayne, Kanye, 50, Jada (maybe). If Drake is on that list for internet presence so should the Based God.



What....a *maybe* for Jadakiss? I'm sorry, but Nas, Jay Z and Ja Rule were way more relevant this last decade than Jadakiss. It takes Jadakiss like 5 years to release an album because record labels throw his shit to the back of the line. Not to mention his solo albums are garbage.

How many noticeable singles did Jadakiss even have?


----------



## AvsY (Oct 21, 2010)

Honzou? said:


> Avsy these are what the rankings were based on. Nas is irrelevant to any mainstream hip-hop fan. How many good albums does he make, Just listen to Takeover. But in that same not there is no reason why Drake is on that list. Em, Wayne, Kanye, 50, Jada (maybe). If Drake is on that list for internet presence so should the Based God.



if that`s what the ranking is based of were is Ja rule,The Game,Nelly ? And Em is still in the ranking there and he released a album in 1996 .

Why is drake in there he is an r&b singer ?Drake can put out a solo album in july of this year and still be #7 on a top 10 for the decade list?


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-tCJEIilTpM[/YOUTUBE]

This> Drake & J. Cole


----------



## Bleach (Oct 21, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> [YOUTUBE]-tCJEIilTpM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This> Drake & J. Cole



Haha I saw that on TV a while ago. It seems a lot of companies are trying to do what freecreditreport.com did even though it wasn't rap.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 21, 2010)

AvsY said:


> if that`s what the ranking is based of were is Ja rule,The Game,Nelly ? And Em is still in the ranking there and he released a album in 1996 .
> 
> Why is drake in there he is an r&b singer ?Drake can put out a solo album in july of this year and still be #7 on a top 10 for the decade list?



don't forget this was done by a panel of fools from BET. If they didnt put drake in that list then people would be in uproar like "what about drake he had the hottest album this summer". The lists weak, but I think the people are on that list because back in the beginning of the millennium they had presence and even now they. Jeezy didn't blow up until like 04 or 05 if I remember correctly. Ross is garbage rapper with an ear for beats, I don't see the reason behind putting him on the list either. But Ye, 50, Em, Jay though are a movement by themselves (except Jada).

When's the last time you heard Ja Rule (I cant believe I'm talking about him) make a hot single, or Game, or Nelly though? don't forget this list is based on 10 years (not really).


----------



## Cax (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers Bleach, but I've already tried youtube. Didn't find anything I'm looking for.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 22, 2010)

AvsY said:


> obviously eminem is talented, but he wouldn't get away with his little  antics if he was black.if Kanye made a song about Jerkin off to Hannah Montana, who was underage at the time, they'd have that nicca's head on a platter.



Kanye says some corny or outlandish stuff too and DOES get away with it. 

That isn't the point though when all is said and done. He does say some stuff like that but outside of that he lyrically kills other records he does. 

And as I mentioned before he has been on records with all of the current "top" artists like Wayne, Kanye and Jay Z and guess what? He blew them all off the tracks they were on together. Wayne 3 times. 

If I remember right he also killed a verse on Dead Wrong with Biggie. 



> None of his albums is a classic and he only relies on controversy to sell records. Let`s keep it real



His first 2 albums are definitely classics and his third may be as well. 

And what do you mean he relies on controversy to sell? Do you mean like 50 Cent relying on beef to sell? Or Jay Z, Kanye or 90% of other artists relying on flossing and bragging to sell?


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 22, 2010)

Cax said:


> Cheers Bleach, but I've already tried youtube. Didn't find anything I'm looking for.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 22, 2010)

What you guys think about Mike Shinoda? intelligent hip-hop/rap or not


----------



## AvsY (Oct 22, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Kanye says some corny or outlandish stuff too and DOES get away with it.
> 
> That isn't the point though when all is said and done. He does say some stuff like that but outside of that he lyrically kills other records he does.
> 
> ...



Like what?that bush hates black people 

Em has classic albums????????? Come tha fuck on!!! Don?t get me wrong, Em is absolutely a great hip hop artist; he lyrical, has substance and all.he doesn?t have any classic albums he has classic Verses & a Classic songs.he puts too many bs songs on his albums that shouldn?t be there.MMLP is a pretty good album, and the Eminem Show is the closest to a classic album he has had but he does`t have any


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 22, 2010)

AvsY said:


> Like what?that bush hates black people



No. Like the line he had that was something like "Im tryna make it yo Uranus (your anus)." I forget what song it was part of or the whole line but it stood out over the years as being one of the most corny lines I ever heard.



> Em has classic albums????????? Come tha fuck on!!! Don’t get me wrong, Em is absolutely a great hip hop artist; he lyrical, has substance and all.he doesn’t have any classic albums he has classic Verses & a Classic songs. *he puts too many bs songs on his albums that shouldn’t be there*.MMLP is a pretty good album, and the Eminem Show is the closest to a classic album he has had but he does`t have any



Every artist pretty much does that and if they don't its because they only have like 11 or so songs and even all of those aren't good. 

There are hardly any artists that make a complete album and out of ANY artist I honestly think Em comes the closest on his earlier efforts. 

He puts the fun records some fans enjoy and puts the actual deep/emotional/lyrical tracks that the majority of rap fans can enjoy. 

Outside of Relapse he hasn't made an album overwhelmed by weird songs. In fact MMP only had a single that was kind of poppy/funny. The rest of the cd wasn't like that. 

And again, if I was getting someone interested in rap/hip hop Em's first 3 albums would be on my list of must listens.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 22, 2010)

Lloyd Banks fans

HFM 2 tracklist:

1. Take `Em To War – (featuring Tony Yayo)
2. Unexplainable – (featuring Styles P)
3. Payback (P’s and Q’s) – (featuring 50 Cent)
4. Home Sweet Home – (featuring Pusha T)
5. Beamer, Benz, or Bentley – (featuring Juelz Santana)
6. So Forgetful – (featuring Ryan Leslie)
7. Father Time
8. Start It Up – (featuring Fabolous/Kanye West/Swizz Beatz/Ryan Leslie)
9. Celebrity – (featuring Akon)
10. On the Double
11. Any Girl – (featuring Lloyd)
12. I Don’t Deserve You – (featuring Jeremih)
13. Sooner or Later (Die 1 Day) – (featuring Raekwon)

Some interesting features on there.


----------



## Shuhhoe (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not seeing the discussion here..or rather the "point". Eminem is a good rapper. (in a generic form of meaning good.) He can and will get away with saying things that nobody else can, because either they feel it's below their level, or that it's not "hip", "cool" or "gangsta". Which is where then wayne comes in, and some of his shit is pretty fucking gay. Like "you suck dick, i succeed". Like lol, wtf. I remember back when wordpaly was supposed to work in both ways of the play and not just one, because if we do it both he's saying he drinks semen. 
but everybody likes his music because he isnt afriad to change his style up, regardless of who likes it or not. and though Wayne doesn't always have the lyrical content, he has the beat, alot of punch, maybe some metas, wordplay (no matter how generic), and he changes his style. Which is why he's been so relevant for the last what? 5-6 yrs. at least mainstream relevant. Then when he switched his style up 2008-9ish he really blew the fuck up. Thats what I call an hip-hop artist, ability to change, at least in that aspect.

as far as those without question, Mos, Talib, Nas, Vinnie, Army Of, and many other ones who aren't mainstream fellows because they keep it real...let's talk aboutthose guys.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm always down to talk about Mos Def


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2010)

> And again, if I was getting someone interested in rap/hip hop Em's first 3 albums would be on my list of must listens.


That's because he's your favorite rapper, who wouldn't show their favorite rapper to someone wanting to get in the genre? 

Eminem is white (shocker ), and so is most of America which is why so many people can relate to him. It's the biggest reason why he is a pop star of his magnitude. 



Cyphon said:


> Kanye says some corny or outlandish stuff too and DOES get away with it.


Kanye West gets blown up for a lot of the shit he says.





> If I remember right he also killed a verse on Dead Wrong with Biggie.


 Not hard to kill a person who's dead.  





> His first 2 albums are definitely classics and his third may be as well.


 His first album he bit off Nas completely and sounded uninspiring. His 2nd album was good, but a classic? Who the hell is gonna compare the Slim Shady LP to 36 chambers? His only real great album was the Marshall Mathers LP.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 22, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Kanye says some corny or outlandish stuff too and DOES get away with it.
> .
> 
> And as I mentioned before he has been on records with all of the current "top" artists like Wayne, Kanye and *Jay Z *and guess what? He blew them all off the tracks they were on together. Wayne 3 times.



He only had one collab with Jay-z and if I remember it was his beat. So he was more comfortable with it, whereas Jay just started rhyming. (Don't think it would have changed the outcome either way, just throwing it out there).  Just about any  rapper worth his salt would murk Wayne and Kanye too.



Cyphon said:


> If I remember right he also killed a verse on Dead Wrong with Biggie.



Biggie's dead...





Cyphon said:


> His first 2 albums are definitely classics and his third may be as well.



I hope you're not referring to Infinite, because that was far from a classic. The beats were trash and he rhymed words that didn't make sense just for the sake of rhyming. SSLP and MMLP are great, but I don't know if I'd put them as "classics" like Illmatic, Reasonable Doubt, 36 chambers etc. 

I'd put them on the same level as say LOPD, Capital Punishment, Doe or Die, The message. Great but fall short of being classics.



Cyphon said:


> And what do you mean he relies on controversy to sell? Do you mean like 50 Cent relying on beef to sell? Or Jay Z, Kanye or 90% of other artists relying on flossing and bragging to sell?



Yep, if I recall his beef with ICP garnered quite a bit of attention, as well as dissing other celebrities. Not to mention his content, not downplaying him though as he has skill and deserves to be where he's at, for the most part.

And yes, Eminem is great for beginners of Hip Hop as he'd appeal to those who are into Metal and Rock. Lots of Rock listeneres I know, listen to only Em.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> That's because he's your favorite rapper, who wouldn't show their favorite rapper to someone wanting to get in the genre?
> 
> Eminem is white (shocker ), and so is most of America which is why so many people can relate to him. It's the biggest reason why he is a pop star of his magnitude.
> 
> ...



Em overall a better lyricists than Biggie. 

As far as impact is concerned, MMLP> Recovery. But I honestly feel that Recovery>MMLP, when it strictly comes down to the music.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Em overall a better lyricists than Biggie.
> .



Ok...and that is relevant how? First off, wouldn't it matter who's the better rapper - who cares about who's the better lyricist? That is only an aspect of rapping. 

Second, what does that have to do with what you quoted? You can't say "someone killed it on someones track", when that person is dead and their verse was pre-recorded. That's just stupid. That's some shit LL Cool J would do.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Em overall a better lyricists than Biggie. *As far as impact is concerned, MMLP> Recovery. But I honestly feel that Recovery>MMLP, when it strictly comes down to the music.



Doesn't make him a better rapper than him though, nor does it mean Biggie would get outshined by Em in a track.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 22, 2010)

Mos def talib common too real


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 22, 2010)

Killing' or outdoing other rappers on track doesn't mean you're the best or greatest rapper you know..

Take Drake's Forever for example..For the majority of the audiences, Em killed it/had the best verse..But..Boi-1da(the producer) said he felt as if Em was at an advantage because when the track got to him, it had all the verses of the people who featured on it..meaning, it was easier for him to outdo them..

Outdoing someone on a track is hardly impressive..unless you ignore the circumstances..

Em is a great lyricist but hardly the greatest rapper..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2010)

What a fucking tune.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2010)

Biggie was great not because of his lyricism but his flow. He has one of the best flows in the game. It's like it rolls off his tongue onto a track and it never sounds like he's trying to hard to ride the beat. It just happens. With Eminem sometimes it sounds that way. Lyrically Eminem's better than Biggie but mind you Biggie never knew a great amount of words. They mention this in "How To Rap". Biggie just knew how to stay them with his flow correctly, flip them and he had great lines. His were catchy, clever and you could relate to them. Overall it worked great for him. Personally I'd say Biggie was better overall but that's besides the point.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 22, 2010)

For anyone doubting Biggie


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2010)

thats quite a collection. but in all fairness he's only getting *that* many tributes because he's dead and he was so famous. no-one's doubting his popularity or legacy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Ok...and that is relevant how? First off, wouldn't it matter who's the better rapper - who cares about who's the better lyricist? That is only an aspect of rapping.
> 
> Second, what does that have to do with what you quoted? You can't say "someone killed it on someones track", when that person is dead and their verse was pre-recorded. That's just stupid. That's some shit LL Cool J would do.



Never said it was relevant. U made a comment about it, so I just quoted it.

I never said anything about "someone killing it on someone's track".


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 22, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Never said it was relevant. U made a comment about it, so I just quoted it.
> 
> I never said anything about "someone killing it on someone's track".



Hate to get involved in this whole discussion, but because you said that Eminem's a better lyricist than Biggie it sounded like you were trying to claim that automatically enables Em to outshine Big in a track. When that's only one aspect of an emcee, Big ain't exactly a subpar lyricist either and spits some memorable lines, quoted now. (As shown in the videos I posted)

But that's the besides the point, I hope I'm not taking what you're saying out of context.


----------



## Unalert (Oct 23, 2010)

Sheeeesh you guys an arguin' ass bunch. <3

I just copped Joe Budden's mood muzik 4 and it's pretty decent, Black Cloud is a fave.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Hate to get involved in this whole discussion, but because you said that Eminem's a better lyricist than Biggie it sounded like you were trying to claim that automatically enables Em to outshine Big in a track. When that's only one aspect of an emcee, Big ain't exactly a subpar lyricist either and spits some memorable lines, quoted now. (As shown in the videos I posted)
> 
> But that's the besides the point, I hope I'm not taking what you're saying out of context.



When I said that I think Em is more lyrical than Biggie, I was comparing Big's lyrics and rhymes to Em's. I heard both of Biggie's albums, and all of Em's(except Infinity), and based on what I heard, I think Em is better. Better rhyme patterns, punchlines, lyrical content, I just feel he's better.

Dont get me wrong, Im not saying Biggie was wack or anything like that.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> That's because he's your favorite rapper, who wouldn't show their favorite rapper to someone wanting to get in the genre?



Me. I wouldn't just show him because he is my favorite, I would show him because I feel he is the best. Not to mention J. Cole is probably my favorite rapper right now anyway.



> Eminem is white (shocker ), and so is most of America which is why so many people can relate to him. It's the biggest reason why he is a pop star of his magnitude.



This is a BS claim because Eminem doesn't even rap about "white" things per se. I wont argue he doesn't sell more because he is white, because he does. However, that doesn't mean people actually "relate" to him. Its not just white people that grow up without a father or have a bad relationship with their parents, or have a whore wife or any of the other topics he covers.



> Kanye West gets blown up for a lot of the shit he says.



Not his lyrics really. I am talking just rapping, not actual public speaking stuff.



> Not hard to kill a person who's dead.



I didn't say he killed Biggie, I said he killed the verse. My point is he has been side by side with old greats and current greats and with lyrics and flow can EASILY compete or dominate. 

I am not saying that is the only proof you need that he belongs ranked highly, but it sure helps.



> His first album he bit off Nas completely and sounded uninspiring. His 2nd album was good, but a classic? Who the hell is gonna compare the Slim Shady LP to 36 chambers? His only real great album was the Marshall Mathers LP.



I dont count Infinite as his first just so you know. And yeah, I would recommend SSLP, MMLP and Eminem Show as classics or must listens.

I wouldn't even tell any newer listener to listen to 36 Chambers because the feel is too old. I don't think many new listeners would even appreciate it. I know I don't like it. Thats not to say I cant tell it is good, I just don't enjoy the music on it.



Dead Precedence said:


> Biggie's dead...



See above.



> I hope you're not referring to Infinite, because that was far from a classic. The beats were trash and he rhymed words that didn't make sense just for the sake of rhyming.



No I wasn't referring to Infinite. I have never even heard it.



> SSLP and MMLP are great, but I don't know if I'd put them as "classics" like Illmatic, Reasonable Doubt, 36 chambers etc.



I definitely would. There is really no reason they shouldn't be. At least not that I have seen anyone give as reasoning.



> Yep, if I recall his beef with ICP garnered quite a bit of attention, as well as dissing other celebrities. Not to mention his content, not downplaying him though as he has skill and deserves to be where he's at, for the most part.



My point was just that pretty much every artist relies on a more specific topic to help sell.


----------



## Cash (Oct 23, 2010)

Mood Muzik 4. Time to let my inner emo out


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> *I wouldn't even tell any newer listener to listen to 36 Chambers because the feel is too old. *I don't think many new listeners would even appreciate it. I know I don't like it. Thats not to say I cant tell it is good, I just don't enjoy the music on it.



Quality has no age and is never too old


----------



## LayZ (Oct 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> This one is OK. Not that great. Has a nice beat as always though. Some of that auto tuning is annoying.


I was really diggin' it but the autotune fucked it up.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Quality has no age and is never too old



Nah for me there is a clear difference. I came into listening late and I don't like 36 Chambers and the reason is that it simply feels old and sounds old. Or maybe I am using the wrong wording.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Nah for me there is a clear difference. I came into listening late and I don't like 36 Chambers and the reason is that it simply feels old and sounds old. Or maybe I am using the wrong wording.


You probably should of used "dated".


----------



## Xemnas (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFECxYH_SuY[/YOUTUBE]

On repeat all day. The beat is too chill.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 23, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> When I said that I think Em is more lyrical than Biggie, I was comparing Big's lyrics and rhymes to Em's. I heard both of Biggie's albums, and all of Em's(except Infinity), and based on what I heard, I think Em is better. Better rhyme patterns, punchlines, lyrical content, I just feel he's better.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, Im not saying Biggie was wack or anything like that.



Well you're entitled to you're opinion of course, and if you haven't listened to Infinite than give it a listen. At first I though it was his most lyrical album, until you realize he just jargons his way through the album rhyming words just to make it multi syllables. Not to mention he bit Az's style of that album 

Anyways lyrical is a broad term multis and vocab go to Eminem definitely, but punchlines I feel go to Biggie. Dude just has to many quotables as shown with the videos I posted, of course a lot of them are paying "homage". But let's be serious a lot of them are used by the other rappers because they're hot lines.



Cyphon said:


> This is a BS claim because Eminem doesn't even rap about "white" things per se. I wont argue he doesn't sell more because he is white, because he does. However, that doesn't mean people actually "relate" to him. Its not just white people that grow up without a father or have a bad relationship with their parents, or have a whore wife or any of the other topics he covers.



True, but he gets away with a lot of things that say if Jay or Nas did they'd be called clowns (cross dressing, dissing his mother etc.)

And let's be honest here, a lot of white kids overrate Em simply because he's white they can relate too him. Same as if an Asian rapper made it big, I'd probably overrate him , that's just how it is.

On the other end of spectrum, you got guys saying that he isn't that great and downplay because he's white or don't give him any credit at all. 







Cyphon said:


> I didn't say he killed Biggie, I said he killed the verse. My point is he has been side by side with old greats and current greats and with lyrics and flow can EASILY compete or dominate.
> 
> I am not saying that is the only proof you need that he belongs ranked highly, but it sure helps.



Yeah, but it's pretty unfair for Big seeing as how his verse was already recorded so what the competiton? But I'll give him that he murked Jay fair and square on Renegade.





Cyphon said:


> I dont count Infinite as his first just so you know. And yeah, I would recommend SSLP, MMLP and Eminem Show as classics or must listens.
> 
> I wouldn't even tell any newer listener to listen to 36 Chambers because the feel is too old. I don't think many new listeners would even appreciate it. I know I don't like it. Thats not to say I cant tell it is good, I just don't enjoy the music on it.



Out of those three you listed only MMLP could really be considered a classic, and what seperates those two from say Illmatic, Reasonable Doubt is consistancy. There's too many wack tracks on his albums, whereas in Illmatic just about every joint is a classic, and it's debatable which is the best song there. Most pick N.Y. State of Mind though.

I agree with the last part, if you're showing someone new to Hip Hop Eminem, is definitely one to give a try cause of his appeal to non rap fans, lot's of rockers only listen to Em.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Nah for me there is a clear difference. I came into listening late and I don't like 36 Chambers and the reason is that it simply feels old and sounds old. Or maybe I am using the wrong wording.





LayZ said:


> You probably should of used "dated".



I could never understand that line of logic for anything (music, film, book) about something being too old or dated.  but yeah dated works if you gotta go with that.  Still I think you're way off the mark on that but to each his own.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> True, but he gets away with a lot of things that say if Jay or Nas did they'd be called clowns (cross dressing, dissing his mother etc.)



On the other side of the coin they get away with saying the N word 

Both sides can get away with saying things the others cant. 



> And let's be honest here, a lot of white kids overrate Em simply because he's white they can relate too him. Same as if an Asian rapper made it big, I'd probably overrate him , that's just how it is.
> 
> On the other end of spectrum, you got guys saying that he isn't that great and downplay because he's white or don't give him any credit at all.



This is true enough. 



> Yeah, but it's pretty unfair for Big seeing as how his verse was already recorded so what the competition?



Well I wasn't viewing it as a contest. My point was merely that we heard him next to him and he held his own. I think if he were alive and they both went in on a track it would be good from both sides. Not one blowing the other off the track.



> Out of those three you listed only MMLP could really be considered a classic, and what seperates those two from say Illmatic, Reasonable Doubt is consistancy. *There's too many wack tracks on his albums*, whereas in Illmatic just about every joint is a classic, and it's debatable which is the best song there. Most pick N.Y. State of Mind though.



See this is where I disagree. 

Eminem is 1 of the few artists where I listen to pretty much his whole album without skipping. So I would definitely label them classics. His more goofy tracks came later on with Encore and Relapse. 

SSLP you could throw out My Name Is but that is a single so you have to let those slide anyway for marketing purposes. Besides that track I would say Cum On Everybody but those are the only 2 for me that seem more weird or poppy I guess. Even then he never lacked on flow or creativity.

MMLP again, only the single was really a weird track.

Eminem Show - Drips and Without Me. 

So for me all I really see are the singles being a bit weird or over the top even though I liked them and then maybe 1 other track if that.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I could never understand that line of logic for anything (music, film, book) about something being too old or dated.  but yeah dated works if you gotta go with that.  Still I think you're way off the mark on that but to each his own.



I wouldn't say that it's cause it's old, more like it's different. Show a kid Paid in Full that grew up on Em, and he probably wouldn't like it right away. 



Cyphon said:


> On the other side of the coin they get away with saying the N word
> 
> Both sides can get away with saying things the others cant.



Actually


----------



## Unalert (Oct 23, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I wouldn't say that it's cause it's old, more like it's different. Show a kid Paid in Full that grew up on Em, and he probably wouldn't like it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 23, 2010)

Unalert said:


> according to the comments on the first video, that's not Eminem lol, and the second video well.. sounds a lot like the first video and has almost 700 dislikes. I don't think that's real Em because his fans would jump in to defend him anyway possible and be as annoying as they could be.. as per usual..



Um, no that is Em he even admitted in the song Yellow Brick Road, and addresses it multiple times.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I could never understand that line of logic for anything (music, film, book) about something being too old or dated.  but yeah dated works if you gotta go with that.  Still I think you're way off the mark on that but to each his own.



Well if I am not mistaken that is how certain things get labeled "timeless" because they are good no matter what generation heres them. Some things cant stand the test of time.

As for 36 Chambers, its just something you can tell from the sound. It sounds almost like.....bad quality compared to newer music. Obviously over time equipment gets better and all that and that wouldn't be Wu Tangs fault but that is part of what makes it feel dated. 

I mean in the end its all gonna come down to personal opinion but I wouldn't tell somebody to listen to 36 Chambers. 



Dead Precedence said:


> Actually


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> This is a BS claim because Eminem doesn't even rap about "white" things per se. I wont argue he doesn't sell more because he is white, because he does. However, that doesn't mean people actually "relate" to him. Its not just white people that grow up without a father or have a bad relationship with their parents, or have a whore wife or any of the other topics he covers.


The fact that he is white means people can relate to him more. Also the way he talks and references he makes is more like a white guy than a black guy, hence more relate-able. Also, songs like Kill-U and all his pardoy songs, not many black rappers would make tracks like that.





> Not his lyrics really. I am talking just rapping, not actual public speaking stuff.


 Hardly any rapper does. Eminem gets attention because he makes songs that are meant to stir the pot. How many rappers go out of there way to diss a ton of celebrities who are not related to hip hop? 





> I didn't say he killed Biggie, I said he killed the verse. My point is he has been side by side with old greats and current greats and with lyrics and flow can EASILY compete or dominate.


Okay, that's kinda a silly point. For one going side by side with a pre recorded verse is totally different, he knows what standard to perform on. It's totally different when two rappers make a verse from scratch.

Either way, no one said that Eminem would get blown out of the water if he rapped side by side with Biggie. I just don't really see what you were trying to prove. 



> I am not saying that is the only proof you need that he belongs ranked highly, but it sure helps.


Who said he ranked lowly? 





> I dont count Infinite as his first just so you know.


Well, you should since it is his first album. That's like me saying the first 50 chapters of Naruto don't count because I think they suck.



> And yeah, I would recommend SSLP, MMLP and Eminem Show as classics or must listens.


 I'm not sure how you could call Eminem Show a classic in less the definition of classic means something else in hip hop now.

Eminem Show was a mediocre album. What songs were so great on there? Same thing with SSLP, it was well received at the time but most of its novelty as melted far away. 



> I wouldn't even tell any newer listener to listen to 36 Chambers because the feel is too old. I don't think many new listeners would even appreciate it. I know I don't like it. Thats not to say I cant tell it is good, I just don't enjoy the music on it.


As in the Wu Tang Clan's 36 chambers? Wu Tang is highly popular amongst college kids, many people who do not even listen to rap listen only to Wu Tang. 

SSLP and MMLP areold as shit too. There is a bigger time difference between now and SSLP then there is SSLP and 36 Chambers. Aside from that, a classic album is suppose to be timeless, if an album like SSLP is going to be completely outdated in 5 years then how are you going to call it a classic?


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The fact that he is white means people can relate to him more.



In a crude sense yeah. But then black people can relate to black rappers more and yet they still like Em, just as white people like black rappers.

Don't get me wrong, his being white plays a factor but it works both ways.



> Also the way he talks and references he makes is more like a white guy than a black guy, hence more relate-able.



I am not sure of this. I mean he raps, it is a black thing to begin with. So he "acts" like a black guy so to speak. 

I can even remember on Chapelle show when they did the race draft and the white people traded Eminem. I mean he is almost viewed as an honorary black guy sometimes lol. 



> Also, songs like Kill-U and all his pardoy songs, not many black rappers would make tracks like that.



Yeah but they could, just with their own twist. 



> How many rappers go out of there way to diss a ton of celebrities who are not related to hip hop?



A lot of rappers drop names in their songs. I know Jay Z has mentioned George Bush, Bill O Reilly, Dolores Tucker etc...

I mean he doesn't make whole songs dedicated to it but it still exists and he COULD make a whole song dedicated to it and have it well received.   

It just isn't his style. 



> Okay, that's kinda a silly point. For one going side by side with a pre recorded verse is totally different, he knows what standard to perform on. It's totally different when two rappers make a verse from scratch.



Completely disagree. Every time a rapper gets on a track their goal is to do their best. So their is no general standard. Its spit as best you can to show people what you are capable of. 

Now obviously getting a track and hearing a vs gives you an advantage if you are trying to flip the other persons lines, but just writing in general it isn't a big advantage.



> I just don't really see what you were trying to prove.



People were arguing he didn't deserve to be considered amongst the top. Now for me if he has dominated in sales, set records, had the respect of the industry, out rapped the current "greats" and even done well beside old legends I don't see how there is any question.



> Who said he ranked lowly?



Nobody said he was ranked low, but they argued he didn't belong amongst the tops.



> Well, you should since it is his first album. That's like me saying the first 50 chapters of Naruto don't count because I think they suck.



Okay then I will word it differently. His 2nd, 3rd and 4th albums are classics. Same point. 

Most people don't really think of Infinite when mentioning Em just like most people don't really count 50's album before GRoDT.



> I'm not sure how you could call Eminem Show a classic in less the definition of classic means something else in hip hop now.



Its pretty simple. An album full of good songs with only 1 or maybe 2 that are skippable or not that good.



> Eminem Show was a mediocre album. What songs were so great on there?



White America, Till I collapse, Say Goodbye To Hollywood, Sing For The Moment etc...



> Same thing with SSLP, it was well received at the time but most of its novelty as melted far away.



I don't think it has. 



> As in the Wu Tang Clan's 36 chambers? Wu Tang is highly popular amongst college kids, many people who do not even listen to rap listen only to Wu Tang.



I went to college and I didn't meet anyone like that. 



> if an album like SSLP is going to be completely outdated in 5 years then how are you going to call it a classic?



Because I don't see it as outdated.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 23, 2010)

I liked infinite :/


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> A lot of rappers drop names in their songs. I know Jay Z has mentioned George Bush, Bill O Reilly, Dolores Tucker etc...



I'm sorry but , you named politicans. Lots of rappers diss politicians he's referring to dissing other celebrities, you know like Mariah Carey, Britney Spears, etc.



Cyphon said:


> Completely disagree. Every time a rapper gets on a track their goal is to do their best. So their is no general standard. Its spit as best you can to show people what you are capable of.
> 
> Now obviously getting a track and hearing a vs gives you an advantage if you are trying to flip the other persons lines, but just writing in general it isn't a big advantage.



Except when the verse is prerecorded, you know what standard you have to perform. If the verse wasn't that great, you don't have to give it your all. And doesn't Lil Wayne, hold back to let Drake shine on tracks?





Cyphon said:


> People were arguing he didn't deserve to be considered amongst the top. Now for me if he has dominated in sales, set records, had the respect of the industry, out rapped the current "greats" and even done well beside old legends I don't see how there is any question.



Though, you have a point popularity, doesn't automatically reserve a spot for being in the top 10 or so.





Cyphon said:


> Nobody said he was ranked low, but they argued he didn't belong amongst the tops.



Just curious, what would you place Em? Top 5, top 10?





Cyphon said:


> I don't think it has.



It might feel dated, because during the time the crux of it's success was being controversial and being an angry white boy. Now it's kind of lost it's appeal, though I still like it.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 23, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I'm sorry but , you named politicans. Lots of rappers diss politicians he's referring to dissing other celebrities, you know like Mariah Carey, Britney Spears, etc.


 
They are still well known people outside of rap even if you wouldn't label them celebrities.

The point is, anyone can name drop effectively. Its just Em's trade mark thing to do. 



> Except when the verse is prerecorded, you know what standard you have to perform. If the verse wasn't that great, you don't have to give it your all.



I dunno maybe it is just me but I have never held back because someone else didn't do that good. Every time I write I want it to be my best for whatever particular topic it is about.

Maybe I am holding everyone else to too high a standard. 



> And doesn't Lil Wayne, hold back to let Drake shine on tracks?



I have no idea. Neither of them are very good.  



> Though, you have a point popularity, doesn't automatically reserve a spot for being in the top 10 or so.



Which is why I listed every category I could think of quickly. Popularity is the least factor for me, whereas the comparison on tracks is probably the biggest.  



> Just curious, what would you place Em? Top 5, top 10?



On my list I would out him at 1 without question.  



> It might feel dated, because during the time the crux of it's success was being controversial and being an angry white boy. Now it's kind of lost it's appeal, though I still like it.



Maybe. I know I still go back and listen to it more than his newer stuff.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> *On my list I would out him at 1 without question.  *
> 
> 
> Maybe. I know I still go back and listen to it more than his newer stuff.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding, some of his older shit is great btw. Like this


----------



## LayZ (Oct 23, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I liked infinite :/


I did too. Infinite, Maxine, Jealous Woes II are my faves.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 23, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I did too. Infinite, Maxine, Jealous Woes II are my faves.



It's good, don't get me wrong but his next two albums are infinitely better.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 23, 2010)

Eminem Show had great songs, don't know why it's only "mediocre".


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone watch the premiere of Runaway? Lost in the World is so goddamn epic


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in love with dark fantasy.
all the nights is gonna be a hit on the radios.

you got a link for lost in the world?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2010)

If you guys don't know the track list for "My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy" has come out. Come to find out we've heard most of the songs from it. Every song was in his mini-movie and only some verses and extras will be added along with it. What do you think? 


> - "Dark Fantasy"
> - "Gorgeous" (featuring Kid Cudi & Raekwon)
> - "Power"
> - "All of the Lights" (featuring John Legend, The-Dream, Ryan Leslie, Tony Williams, Charlie Wilson, Elly Jackson, Alicia Keys, Fergie, Kid Cudi, Rihanna, and Elton John)
> ...


Dark Fantasy, So Appalled, Lost in the World and Monster are my favorites so far.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Well if I am not mistaken that is how certain things get labeled "timeless" because they are good no matter what generation heres them. Some things cant stand the test of time.
> 
> As for 36 Chambers, its just something you can tell from the sound. It sounds almost like.....bad quality compared to newer music. Obviously over time equipment gets better and all that and that wouldn't be Wu Tangs fault but that is part of what makes it feel dated.
> 
> I mean in the end its all gonna come down to personal opinion but I wouldn't tell somebody to listen to 36 Chambers.



It's...supposed to sound like that.  I still think it's timeless and a great East Coast sound and always a album I recommend.  In fact people that hate hip hop love that album and that album is the reason I love hip hop so much.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn, Pusha T is all over this album. He also said there will be a few bonus tracks, possibly including Chain heavy. I really hope Chain Heavy makes the cut


----------



## Unalert (Oct 24, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Um, no that is Em he even admitted in the song Yellow Brick Road, and addresses it multiple times.



Whoa he sounds so much different in these rofl, I was never a big Em fan so I don't delve deep and look for his old skool shit, I listen to his mainstream-ish (if that's what you wanna call it?) hits, not a fan of listening to somebody rap about how their step father or whatever raped them, neither am I a fan of listening to his whiny voice talk about how life sucks after drug addiction. No hate but that's just not my thing - sorry if that offended anybody or anything like that.

It's kind of cool to be able to hear him like this though, my apologies earlier for thinking otherwise my dude..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 24, 2010)

Asking a bit much, but can someone link me to most/all of the G.O.O.D. Friday songs? Its no secret I dislike Kanye but they're full of feature's so eh. I guess I'll give a try. Youtube links be fine


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 24, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If you guys don't know the track list for "My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy" has come out. Come to find out we've heard most of the songs from it. Every song was in his mini-movie and only some verses and extras will be added along with it. What do you think?
> Dark Fantasy, So Appalled, Lost in the World and Monster are my favorites so far.



is this tracklist confirmed by kanye?  Cuz Mama's boyfriend en Chain heavy are missing. Not to mention that Monster track was supposed to be on Watch the trone EP....

Also just saw runaway movie....kanye cant act for shit 
I dont understand why the fuss about his movie. Its hardly "visionary" and more like a mash-ups of video-singles from the album. This shit has been done before.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 24, 2010)

should i watch the whole thing?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 24, 2010)

Unalert said:


> Whoa he sounds so much different in these rofl, I was never a big Em fan so I don't delve deep and look for his old skool shit, I listen to his mainstream-ish (if that's what you wanna call it?) hits, not a fan of listening to somebody rap about how their step father or whatever raped them, neither am I a fan of listening to his whiny voice talk about how life sucks after drug addiction. No hate but that's just not my thing - sorry if that offended anybody or anything like that.
> 
> It's kind of cool to be able to hear him like this though, my apologies earlier for thinking otherwise my dude..



No problem, he's mad young during that time 16 I believe and was dumped by his black girlfriend which is why he wrote that song.  Or so he says.  I belive Zino tried taking him to trial for that shit .  He also switches up his flow a lot, not to mention he got older so voice would sound quite different.

2:24 He also says Nig in this song


----------



## Bleach (Oct 24, 2010)

I was watching Runaway and saw like 5 minutes of it. I don't get wtf is going on lol.

Has anyone watched all of it? If so, wanna give a summary?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 24, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> is this tracklist confirmed by kanye?  Cuz Mama's boyfriend en Chain heavy are missing. Not to mention that Monster track was supposed to be on Watch the trone EP....
> 
> Also just saw runaway movie....kanye cant act for shit
> I dont understand why the fuss about his movie. Its hardly "visionary" and more like a mash-ups of video-singles from the album. This shit has been done before.



He mentioned Mama's boyfriend as a possible bonus as well. He also said he put some of the tracks that were supposed to be on Watch The Throne on this album ("Sorry Jay"). There was an interview on mtv after the screening


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> is this tracklist confirmed by kanye?  Cuz Mama's boyfriend en Chain heavy are missing. Not to mention that Monster track was supposed to be on Watch the trone EP....
> 
> Also just saw runaway movie....kanye cant act for shit
> I dont understand why the fuss about his movie. Its hardly "visionary" and more like a mash-ups of video-singles from the album. This shit has been done before.


Yeah it's on itunes for pre-order so that's everything. He's probably going to have Chain Heavy and Mama's Boyfriend with a few more songs as bonus tracks with the album. I also think that So Appalled won't be on Watch the Throne. They probably took it off and put it on Kanye's album instead since it's coming out first. 





Bleach said:


> I was watching Runaway and saw like 5 minutes of it. I don't get wtf is going on lol.
> 
> Has anyone watched all of it? If so, wanna give a summary?


Kanye's driving and he finds a phoenix that falls out the sky and takes her home. She becomes his girlfriend and Kanye teaches her about our world. She's slowly adapting to it. Even though she's a bird Kanye doesn't see it, he sees her for her while everyone else clearly sees she's a bird. At the dinner though when someone brings out a bird to eat she freaks out, screams and Kanye gets embarrassed. Later on she then tells Kanye that she doesn't like that our world tries to change everything they see different and  that's why she has to go back to her own world. Kanye doesn't want her to go back though, he wants her to stay here with him. After having sex with her Kanye wakes up and realizes she's gone. He then runs to where he found her and then sees that she's left this world and him and returned to where she once belonged. 

Basically it's about falling from grace and then rising from the ashes and overcoming it. Never forget and get back up when you're knocked down. Kanye's the phoenix rising from the ashes and he's also the "runaway" as he left the US after the incident during the media fiasco.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Oct 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Asking a bit much, but can someone link me to most/all of the G.O.O.D. Friday songs? Its no secret I dislike Kanye but they're full of feature's so eh. I guess I'll give a try. Youtube links be fine


----------



## Deweze (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSxLzrXurJI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lrVO3pPDP4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRwDOvOBgds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Oct 26, 2010)

Check out that new lupee


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2010)

First single from Lasers! Buy and listen!

You can find gifs here

Also during Lupe's Ustream he said he's not signing to GOOD Music even though he likes them.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 26, 2010)

new lupe is insane and addicting. love it. hope the album lives up to massive expectations and hype.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2010)

It's official. Kanye West and Jay-Z aren't coming out with a 5 song ep. They're coming out with a whole album together. 

It's goin down.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2010)

^Wasn't it already official?  I thought those 5 tracks were just singles?

And yeah directly after a breakthrough with Atlantic I don't see Lupe going with GOOD Music and coming out a winner.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Wasn't it already official?  I thought those 5 tracks were just singles?
> 
> And yeah directly after a breakthrough with Atlantic I don't see Lupe going with GOOD Music and coming out a winner.


No it wasn't official until today and they were part of it but since Monster's probably not going to be on the album they're going to replace it with other songs. They're going to record in France at the end of this month apparently. 

And yeah he said he wasn't on his Ustream so that's good. He wants to be his own man and not be a slave. He wants his own company and that's what he has with FNF even though Atlantic is there.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

France huh?  Interesting.  Flying from the Hawaiian Islands to Gaul bypassing both of their hometowns, Kanye's on the move.

Lupe knows that , lately though he's shown alot of character outside of rap.  See his facebook page for what I'm talking about.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 27, 2010)

Jayz and Ye album huh


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2010)

I can dig it


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

Jay > Kanye


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd rather listen to Kanye. He's not at Jay's level for pure lyricism, but I like his music better.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Never Let Me Down
Diamonds From Sierra Lieone
Run This Town

Imagine this stuff for a full length LP


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> Jay > Kanye



Depends on what you're judging. Kanye is a better overall artist. Jay is better lyrically...for now



hitokugutsu said:


> Never Let Me Down
> Diamonds From Sierra Lieone
> Run This Town
> 
> Imagine this stuff for a full length LP



I don't think anything they do can ever be on the same level as Never Let Me Down


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 27, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Depends on what you're judging. Kanye is a better overall artist. Jay is better lyrically...for now


 Reasonable Doubt>>>>>Kanye's career


----------



## Deweze (Oct 27, 2010)

Wtf lupe said he doesn't want to be a slave to kanye? LOL No way those were his exact words


Kanye's producing career is something else. The countless amount of hits he made for other people


----------



## Bleach (Oct 27, 2010)

Lupe just doesn't wanna be bossed around I guess. He wants to be a free spirit


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 27, 2010)

lol lupe you crazy bastard.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SMevM-I0_kY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 28, 2010)

Lupe seems like a bit of a bitch. 

Good rapper, still a bit of a bitch though.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRvwT4mRMnA[/YOUTUBE]

PREMOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> First single from Lasers! Buy and listen!
> 
> here




Really like the hook and the beat is decent as well. 

Heard the first vs and it reminded me I have never liked Lupe but the 2nd vs drew me back in. I think I will keep this. 

Also wanted to post a couple of songs I been listening to a lot lately:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHQxIMCBUnM[/YOUTUBE] 

Styles vs.......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RN-ECq54og[/YOUTUBE]

Loved Fame on this


----------



## Yosha (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2010)

Kid Cudi is done rapping it seems.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 28, 2010)

No loss there.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 28, 2010)

well that was unexpected


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 28, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> No loss there.



Truth is spoken.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 29, 2010)

This is what Cudi's third time calling it quits on rapping?  Sorry but I think he has been a huge drama queen this whole time.  He is the Kanye West of emo's now.

And this announcement only helps the sales of his next album, and I am pretty damn sure he pulled this stunt on _Man on the Moon_.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 29, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> No loss there.



Word. I co-sign that 6 times.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Really like the hook and the beat is decent as well.



Modest Mouse


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2010)

I couldn't find the similiarity between The Show Goes On and the version by Modest Mouse. Didn't like the Modest Mouse song at all though


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 29, 2010)

CDQ DOWNLOAD


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kid Cudi is done rapping it seems.



I tried to keep an open mind about his music. It sucks.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 29, 2010)

Just saw a J. Cole interview with Flex and it appears his album just keeps moving further and further back. He mentioned December or January but it sounded about as solid as wet paper. 

The good thing is he is doing what I thought he should and that was taking the time to generate a bigger buzz which he still doesn't have as far as overall mass appeal. So I cant say I am completely unhappy. Without sales he will probably be thrown by the wayside. 

In other news Eminem did a song with Nikki Minaj for Pink Friday. Now I try my best not to be a hater but when I read this all I could do was be disappointed. I mean I cant help but feel like he is taking Wayne's spot and becoming an industry whore and doing so with the worst label imaginable....Cash Money. 

I think part of the issue is from his history and as a huge fan I am so used to him hating everybody. I don't mind that he changed that and is doing more peer work but shit man, at least go with people who are good. I am hoping someone can explain this to me in a way that makes me hate it less. 

On a positive note it hasn't drug down his quality. He killed Drakes record and blew everyone else out the water and has smashed 2 tracks with Wayne. What scares me is who Nikki Minaj is. She is weird and annoying and I cant help but think she is going to pull Eminem back into Relapse mode at least on this one track. 

I guess it shouldn't be a huge surprise because he has always had a semi shitty ear for talent. I mean he found some good ones but he also signed or showed interest in some pretty crappy artists. 

I just wish he would work with people more Hip Hop oriented like Premiere, Mos Def, Kweli etc...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait, Cudi was a rapper? lol


----------



## LayZ (Oct 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Just saw a J. Cole interview with Flex and it appears his album just keeps moving further and further back. He mentioned December or January but it sounded about as solid as wet paper.
> 
> The good thing is he is doing what I thought he should and that was taking the time to generate a bigger buzz which he still doesn't have as far as overall mass appeal. So I cant say I am completely unhappy. Without sales he will probably be thrown by the wayside.


J. Cole isn't in a rush because he isn't just trying to be a "flash in the pan" rapper. He wants to be in the game for a while thats why he's making sure his first album is just the way he wants it.  Practically no features and a bunch of stuff he's been saving for a while.  The difference with him and most artists these days is that he's trying to make a "classic". 


Cyphon said:


> In other news Eminem did a song with Nikki Minaj for Pink Friday. Now I try my best not to be a hater but when I read this all I could do was be disappointed. I mean I cant help but feel like he is taking Wayne's spot and becoming an industry whore and doing so with the worst label imaginable....Cash Money.
> 
> I think part of the issue is from his history and as a huge fan I am so used to him hating everybody. I don't mind that he changed that and is doing more peer work but shit man, at least go with people who are good. I am hoping someone can explain this to me in a way that makes me hate it less.
> 
> ...


I feel ya, I'd like to see him work with a wider range of artist too.  But he was on that Soundbombing cd with a bunch of Rawkus artists when he was coming up.  He's got a very marketable image now and I guess when you reach his level of success, you don't want to go back.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2010)

Man on the Moon II leaked and it absolutely sucks dick! 


*[PV][HD] KARA – ジャンピン(Jumping)*


Feel free to look at it if you'd like but it's horrible I liked the 1st album better but more so his best work was A Kid named Cudi.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 30, 2010)

So, Kanye apparently has nudes on the internet now.


----------



## Soldier1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you need to post that lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2010)

yo, can anyone upload Lil Wayne - Kobe Bryant?

I'd just download it myself, but I have no idea what it is on.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> So, Kanye apparently has nudes on the internet now.



 He wasn't playing when he said "I sent her pictures of my dick"


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 30, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> Did you need to post that lol



Everything related to Kanye needs to be posted.


----------



## Soldier1 (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU3I79I2LwI[/YOUTUBE]

GOOD MUSIC Killin in once more


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2010)

Favorite one yet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2010)

That's nice there.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Rap/ Hip-hop my fav genre
R&B a close second.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> So, Kanye apparently has nudes on the internet now.



Yes I saw them....you know just to understand that Runaway line a lil bit better 

Also the official tracklisting is now out and doesnt differ much from the itunes one. Still no Mama's Boyfriend & Chain Heavy. And only bonus track sofar is See Me Now


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU3I79I2LwI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> GOOD MUSIC Killin in once more



damn this is pretty nice


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 30, 2010)

Knowing Kanye he's probably saving those 2 songs for his full album with Jigga but i'm not sure.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdgZJXYc57w[/YOUTUBE]

Kweli going in.


----------



## fireking77 (Oct 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BKVnGulFqQ[/YOUTUBE]


The maan!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> yo, can anyone upload Lil Wayne - Kobe Bryant?
> 
> I'd just download it myself, but I have no idea what it is on.



THERE YOU GO.


----------



## Soldier1 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2010)

Oddly enough, Em and Nicki work great together.

The last 30 seconds of that though...


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 31, 2010)

Seems like a good beat for people to freestlye over. I'm hoping Crooked I kills it.


----------



## Soldier1 (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed a bunch of rappers using this retarded rhyme scheme

"If I was at the club, you know I balled...(Wait for it)......chemo" - Drake, "Forever"

Drakes not the only one, even rappers like kanye west and ludacris have used this wack ass rhyme scheme

"he ain't even go to class...Bueler" -Kanye west- "forever"

"I blow her up....Balloons!" -Ludacris "my chick bad"

Drakes rhyme scheme is basically, "lyrical word play *Pause* one word punchline"

Shit I could do that.

Now you can rap, just like Drake too - NEATO
And I can get your girl super wet - SPEEDO
Record the latest episode of ?Lost? - TIVO
Fly like the Birds in the sky - EAGLE
I be all up in your girl?s butt - FECAL
unless she?s under eightteen - ILLEGAL

That is startin to get annoying.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny enough I don't think Drake even made that flow up. I came across a Lupe song years ago way before Drake made that flow up and that the same flow except Lupe's was far better. Anyone remember Outty 5000? 

"Hit the track like a heart attack, cancer cancer" 
"He's nuts with a cane, Planters Planters"
"Adjust my frames, tamper tamper"
"They ain't talking about nothin, George Castanza"
"The games endangered, Pandas Panda"

Lupe uses the flow amazingly. With Drake though he just slowed it down and made it seem more retarded now everyone's doing it. Lupe hasn't used it since that one song though so I'm not surprised.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone listen to Shad?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z2Z4i3ANe8[/YOUTUBE]

Or Wax?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TPcGksW5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 31, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> I noticed a bunch of rappers using this retarded rhyme scheme
> 
> "If I was at the club, you know I balled...(Wait for it)......chemo" - Drake, "Forever"
> 
> ...




So if Drake said "You know I ball like chemo" then you wouldn't have a problem? How does not saying "like" make it wack? lol it's the same thing, who cares? His use there fit the beat anyway. But yea that Luda line is wack lol.

But if you wanna talk about wack ass rhyme schemes that whole rhyming party with naughty and barcadi is annoying as fuck


----------



## Eki (Oct 31, 2010)

New kid cudi has me in disappoint


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Drake didn't make that flow up..Well, maybe he run with it in the mainstream but dudes been spitting like that for a minute or used it at least once before Drake..
> 
> Cam'ron, Budden, Jin, Pusha-T even Jay-z..and if you wanna talk more recent acts then..Big Sean..
> 
> ...


Drake actually stole his entire flow from Big Sean, not that rhyme scheme but his entire flow. He actually admitted it so really Drake's just doing something else someone else is doing. That's why you hear him talking like this and also if you saw the BET GOOD Music cypher notice that Big Sean's flow was similar to Drake's.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> I try not to hate, but looking at this makes me believe the whole Young Money crew is overrated



That's because they are.

Wayne is a fucking weirdo who can't stay on subject and says the most irrelevant and corny shit I hear from time to time.

Nicki is the female wayne.  and that 'barbie' persona 

Drake sub-par singer and alright rapper..wasted potential. Bin it.

Only one nice is/was millz but he hasn't got no star appeal so he's fucked.

Is Cory Gunz in the set-up? if he is, he is nice aswell.

I don't even know the rest of the crew/set-up .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2010)

Wasn't that Blackberry Westwood Drake thing spoofed?

And I dunno what it is about Big Sean but his rhymes are either unbelievably good or unbelievably bad.


----------



## Scud (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Soldier1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cory Gunz is not "nice", he's a fucking monster

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhfglOre_qI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2010)

Cory is a great rapper but part of me feels that he knew exactly what to say there. Either way he's amazing at what he does and he's too good for Young Money. Wayne's smart. He's going to be held down like a cheerleader in the boy's locker room.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

Cory tears shit up.

He shouldn't have banded with the Young Money set up..but then again..not many labels with equal amount of buzz are throwing deals around..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2010)

It's so hard to get noticed these days. You have to stand out. Cory's from the streets and talks about guns so really 99% of rappers are doing that and he had such a little chance, that's why it took him so long. You have to be original really.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's so hard to get noticed these days. You have to stand out. Cory's from the streets and talks about guns so really 99% of rappers are doing that and he had such a little chance, that's why it took him so long. You have to be original really.



To be honest..I believe most hip-hop listeners have double standards when it comes to 'originality'

If a rapper was to take a more gritty approach..I.E. Cory..people would say he is nice with it but it's not original..so many dudes are doing bleh bleh bleh..

If a rapper was to take a more insightful approach..Chances are, people will say he is original..but the thing is, it has been done several times before aswell..

I rarely ever hear something that strikes me as completely fresh/new..maybe Kanye with that 808 & heartbreak..

Drake's thug&B persona didn't strike me as fresh but I witnessed alot of people saying he was 'original'..

Even Kanye with this seemingly 'artistic' turn he apparently has taken..

I feel as if all these gimmicks have been attempted before..Maybe it's just me..

I hate when I hear someone using 'gunplay talk' in their raps and then someone comes out with 'the dude is dope but gunplay is played out'..I'm like 'dude, everything is played out, as long as he is good with it and it's done nicely/properly..it will still hit, regardless if it has been done before'


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 31, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> To be honest..I believe most hip-hop listeners have double standards when it comes to 'originality'
> 
> If a rapper was to take a more gritty approach..I.E. Cory..people would say he is nice with it but it's not original..so many dudes are doing bleh bleh bleh..
> 
> ...



Personally I don't give a darn if it's been done before or if it's overplayed, as long as the music's good.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Personally I don't give a darn if it's been done before or if it's overplayed, as long as the music's good.



Exactly, that's how I feel about it aswell.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 31, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Exactly, that's how I feel about it aswell.



I'll take it even a step further and say that, I don't care much for those that "drop knowledge" if they can't even make good music. Basically rappers that try to sound smart over a beat, but can't even rap to it in the first place fail. I'd much rather listen to a rapper that raps about the same old shit, so long as he can actually ride a beat.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I hate when I hear someone using 'gunplay talk' in their raps and then someone comes out with 'the dude is dope but gunplay is played out'..I'm like 'dude, everything is played out, as long as he is good with it and it's done nicely/properly..it will still hit, regardless if it has been done before'


No matter what's been done the majority of rappers these days result to gunplay and aren't original. There's less original rappers than gunplay rappers. The gunplay does get old. At the same time the original rappers are original but it's not interesting to a lot. Hell, most gunplay rappers don't even use gunplay in their real lives, it's just far easier to rap about that than anything else. I rap myself believe it or not and it's just far easier to bust out something like that. For example

"I touch the nine like I'm on the time clock and I blast the glock nonstop ringing 12 shots "

or 

"Welcome to Opposite Land where opposites land / Fam of one man lead another life with scams"

Different set-up scenarios. Just depends how original you are. Either gunplay or being different either way you have to click with people. It's harder when you're different to do that but once you do you should wield greater results. At the same time you can use gunplay a add a twist to it or you can fall in the back. 

It depends really. Personally I've heard enough about gun-rapping unless it comes from the classics like Jay-Z, Biggie or even T.I. These new guys aren't original. As for beats well beats are nice too but when you have a great beat and have nothing to say might as well buy the instrumental.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> No matter what's been done the majority of rappers these days result to gunplay and aren't original. There's less original rappers than gunplay rappers. The gunplay does get old. At the same time the original rappers are original but it's not interesting to a lot.



Heh, what you deem original might not be original to the next hear..It really depends on what you've been exposed to the most..

Just for fun and games, who do you find to be 'original'?



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Hell, most gunplay rappers don't even use gunplay in their real lives*, it's just far easier to rap about that than anything else. I rap myself believe it or not and it's just far easier to bust out something like that.



I always found the bolded part kind of irrelevant..Hip-hop is entertainment..It's like, if I go to the movies and see Tom Cruise breaking necks and stabbing spleens..I don't expect him to do the same in real life..So why would I expect Rick Ross to move 20keys-a-day?

I do believe that a certain degree of authenticity needs to be kept in your raps..Even if you didn't do it yourself..I expect you to rap about what you've been exposed to..

Plus, I rap aswell and I find making insightful track as easy as making gritty tracks.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Either gunplay or being different either way you have to click with people. It's harder when you're different to do that but once you do you should wield greater results. At the same time you can use gunplay a add a twist to it or you can fall in the back.



I concur with that though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Heh, what you deem original might not be original to the next hear..It really depends on what you've been exposed to the most..
> 
> Just for fun and games, who do you find to be 'original'?


I find being original these days anything that's not clouding the mainstream such as anything not talking about shooting a guy at the club, bitches and hos, buying out the bar, you know stuff like that. You know what i mean. 

I always found the bolded part kind of irrelevant..Hip-hop is entertainment..It's like, if I go to the movies and see Tom Cruise breaking necks and stabbing spleens..I don't expect him to do the same in real life..So why would I expect Rick Ross to move 20keys-a-day?


> I do believe that a certain degree of authenticity needs to be kept in your raps..Even if you didn't do it yourself..I expect you to rap about what you've been exposed to..
> 
> Plus, I rap aswell and I find making insightful track as easy as making gritty tracks.


With me as long as you're exposed to it somehow and some way it's fine. Say I won't talk about having a deadbeat dad but I will talk about a friend of mine having one. I won't however say I'll put the toast to your mouth like breakfast or something like that unless I make up a character who's not me. There's just a line. Complete lying is far different. Some stuff is ok but like I said there's a line. 

And me it's harder to write an insightful song because those are the ones I take the longest time on. I put so much into them compared to useless ones since they mean more.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I find being original these days anything that's not clouding the mainstream such as anything not talking about shooting a guy at the club, bitches and hos, buying out the bar, you know stuff like that. You know what i mean.



Seen. Seen. I Digg.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I won't however say I'll put the toast to your mouth like breakfast or something like that unless I make up a character who's not me. There's just a line. Complete lying is far different. Some stuff is ok but like I said there's a line.



'Toast to your mouth like breakfast'....Really KN?..Really?..lol, jokes..I know it was an half assed example. just messing with you.

Yeah, I get what you mean..Though to be honest..I think it's quite easy to spot the made up characters and the dudes that I've actually been exposed to certain things. At least for me.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And me it's harder to write an insightful song because those are the ones I take the longest time on. I put so much into them compared to useless ones since they mean more.



Personally, when I'm writing something I try to make it the best possible..Regardless of the subject..I break my bars down, tripple check the set-ups and all that good stuff..So I find myself spending as much time on insightful track as I spend on tracks that perhaps have less substance. Also, not taking long to write a track doesn't mean it will be any less meaningful.

I'm out for the night, I'll hit the thread tomorrow.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2010)

> 'Toast to your mouth like breakfast'....Really KN?..Really?..lol, jokes..I know it was an half assed example. just messing with you.
> 
> Yeah, I get what you mean..Though to be honest..I think it's quite easy to spot the made up characters and the dudes that I've actually been exposed to certain things. At least for me.


I heard a battle rapper say something similar so I switched it up for a small joke lol. Yeah it really depends to certain people. 




> Personally, when I'm writing something I try to make it the best possible..Regardless of the subject..I break my bars down, tripple check the set-ups and all that good stuff..So I find myself spending as much time on insightful track as I spend on tracks that perhaps have less substance. Also, not taking long to write a track doesn't mean it will be any less meaningful.


I do that as well but it depends with me. Some songs that I have a crazy flow on I try to make sure it's lyrical as well but not too lyrical because of the flow while some insightful songs I try to make sure that it's very lyrical but make sure that the flow isn't damaged because of it. It just varies. Gun-rapping songs, say I made one of those I'd make sure to make the flow super crazy if I'm talking about. Either way it depends on the type of song coming out. Some gun-rapping songs just aren't meaningful unless they have a story behind them. Most rappers these days when they do it there's just no story just "bang the hammer in Cort's room like a courtroom / Put the steel to you like a horseshoe" crap like that lol. Once again another battle rap reference. 

Either way it just depends on how deep you want the song to be. Most gun-rappers these days don't have deep songs. Just gun pun after gun pun.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 1, 2010)

So many so called "rappers" in here yet none of you ever put ya 16's up in the battle or freestyle rooms


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 1, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> So many so called "rappers" in here yet none of you ever put ya 16's up in the battle or freestyle rooms



oooooooh

lol. nah, I didn't even know there's such a thing around here..I just 'recently' found this thread..


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

That Buck and Lupe track is good


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 1, 2010)

Yo legend of mr rager has some dope tracks but man on the moon 1 was way better. Mojo so dope is still the best track on the album.


----------



## On and On (Nov 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Sorry, I can't give cred to any YM affiliate because when the track starts they all sound like little Weezy's to me (Tyga being the exception)



Tyga raps like he's still in high school. GED forever. But I agree - YM people always end up sounding like Wayne. Even Nicki now 


I can't find the remix of a song I want. I am angry.

If anyone knows where an .mp3 of Usher's _Lil Freak_ to Remy Ma's _Feels So Good_ is, please holla. Otherwise I'll have to mix it myself sometime when I'm some super leet DJ.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

Hay gaiz! Listen to this new diss track by a hip hop legend /trollface
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MCfCLWZJww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats really terrible lmao


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Yo legend of mr rager has some dope tracks but man on the moon 1 was way better. Mojo so dope is still the best track on the album.



Nope. These Worries, is the best imo. Though he doesn't utilize Mary's outstanding voice.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## kayos (Nov 1, 2010)

Using basic rap techniques now, to rap about the same shit almost everyone in the mainstream has been doing since 1995... is like whipping out a paintbrush and easel everytime you wanna take a picture, and then only ever painting trees and hills in the fucking sunshine.

Motherfuckers need to stop that shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> So many so called "rappers" in here yet none of you ever put ya 16's up in the battle or freestyle rooms


I had no idea there was such a thing. Also I do it mainly to get out my feelings, not really for competition.

Oh yeah, Hammer's video as a diss to Jay-Z was released and well, here it is.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 1, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I stopped listening at ''I'm not Jasmine, I'm Alladin/''
> 
> Nah..seriously though..I stopped listening at 'Hang it up..Flat screen/''
> 
> Didn't even wait for Em's verse..



I used to just think Nikki Minaj was retarded but now I am not even sure she has a brain that we could put the retarded label on. 

I think she may just be Lil Wayne in drag.

Anyway Em did pretty good on it. Nothing too crazy but still good.



Eki said:


> New kid cudi has me in disappoint



That just makes you dumb for expecting it to be good. 

Unless you expected it to be bad and you think it is good and through some strange twist are disappointed at its success........



hitokugutsu said:


> I dont get the Nicki hype. She's currently the best female MC, but in general I dont get whats so special about her.
> 
> I will always remember Drake as the kid who "freestyled" from his Blackberry
> 
> I try not to hate, but looking at this makes me believe the whole Young Money crew is overrated



The whole label is terrible. Nikki Minaj is the best female emcee because she is pretty much the only one doing anything.

Its no different than what Wayne did. Wait till everyone else gets quiet and then whore yourself out to the industry and claim you are the best. Its a tried and true plan.

.....

I have dreamed of being signed before and if an offer came from them I could honestly say I would be content saying no. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't even know the rest of the crew/set-up .



I miss the old Cash Money with Mannie Fresh


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish Nicki would just do porn and modeling instead of music


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I used to just think Nikki Minaj was retarded but now I am not even sure she has a brain that we could put the retarded label on.
> 
> *I think she may just be Lil Wayne in drag.*





Chaos Ghost said:


> I wish Nicki would just do porn and modeling instead of music





**


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wish Nicki would just do porn and modeling instead of music


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> **




Oh ya'll can eat a dick. If ya'll can honestly say that ya'll wouldn't give Nicki 30 mins of your time then you're a fucking liar.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2010)

^ @ above posts.


Dead Precedence said:


> I'll take it even a step further and say that, I don't care much for those that "drop knowledge" if they can't even make good music. Basically rappers that try to sound smart over a beat, but can't even rap to it in the first place fail. I'd much rather listen to a rapper that raps about the same old shit, so long as he can actually ride a beat.



Term and Canibus to a Mider T.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh ya'll can eat a dick. *If ya'll can honestly say* that ya'll wouldn't give Nicki 30 mins of your time *then you're a fucking liar*.








Seriously though. I have 0 interest in Nikki Minaj. 

There are much better choices.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow..Hammer just Ethered Jay..

Baptising and everything. THAT is the type of shit that'll make your soul burn slow.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Seriously though. I have 0 interest in Nikki Minaj.
> 
> There are much better choices.


I noticed that contradiction but was just too lazy to fix it. Shut up


PoinT_BlanK said:


> Wow..Hammer just Ethered Jay..
> 
> Baptising and everything. THAT is the type of shit that'll make your soul burn slow.


 that was my fave part


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh ya'll can eat a dick. If ya'll can honestly say that ya'll wouldn't give Nicki 30 mins of your time then you're a fucking liar.



Why so hostile 





Mider T said:


> ^ @ above posts.
> 
> 
> Term and Canibus to a Mider T.



I wasn't even thinking of Canibus


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> In other news Eminem did a song with Nikki Minaj for Pink Friday. Now I try my best not to be a hater but when I read this all I could do was be disappointed. I mean I cant help but feel like he is taking Wayne's spot and becoming an industry whore and doing so with the worst label imaginable....Cash Money.



Ehhh... definitely not Wayne's spot IMO. He's just trying to branch out into the mainstream zone. Guess he just got tired of picking on people.



> I think part of the issue is from his history and as a huge fan I am so used to him hating everybody. I don't mind that he changed that and is doing more peer work but shit man, at least go with people who are good. I am hoping someone can explain this to me in a way that makes me hate it less.



Well, he seems to be heading back into Dre/Shady tag team mode for his next drop based on an interview I read, so hopefully these collabs wont change his own sound too much.



> On a positive note it hasn't drug down his quality. He killed Drakes record and blew everyone else out the water and has smashed 2 tracks with Wayne. What scares me is who Nikki Minaj is. She is weird and annoying and I cant help but think she is going to pull Eminem back into Relapse mode at least on this one track.



Owning Drake and Wayne is hardly an accomplishment lol. Nicki isn't weird - she tries to be, in some "new creative and artistic" bullcrap, which fails hard. But yeah, he didn't differ too much from his own I guess...

And Relapse mode was beast! SWA, Must-Ganja, 3AM... come on 



> I guess it shouldn't be a huge surprise because he has always had a semi shitty ear for talent. I mean he found some good ones but he also signed or showed interest in some pretty crappy artists.
> 
> I just wish he would work with people more Hip Hop oriented like Premiere, Mos Def, Kweli etc...



Slaughterhouse


----------



## LayZ (Nov 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wish Nicki would just do porn and modeling instead of music


Although I agree with this statement, it would be a horrible career move from her point of view.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Ehhh... definitely not Wayne's spot IMO. He's just trying to branch out into the mainstream zone. Guess he just got tired of picking on people.








Cubey said:


> *And Relapse mode was beast*! SWA, Must-Ganja, 3AM... come on


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> -snip-



Guess I concentrate more on rhyme schemes than other areas lol. But imo, it was equal to if not better than Recovery...

Liking the sig btw


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Guess I concentrate more on rhyme schemes than other areas lol. But imo, it was equal to if not better than Recovery...
> 
> Liking the sig btw



I was comparing it to his old albums 

If you're obssessed with rhyme schems listen to Infinite


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't like this new sober, serious Em. I miss the crazy ass druggie that made me laugh. That being said, Recovery was still good, just not what I expected/wanted


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I was comparing it to his old albums
> 
> If you're obssessed with rhyme schems listen to Infinite



Heard it already.. Favorite tracks would have to be Infinite, 313 and Open Mic. But there were too many damn love songs!


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Heard it already.. Favorite tracks would have to be Infinite, 313 and Open Mic. But there were too many damn love songs!



I liked Maxxine, Never 2 far, and It's Ok the best, I believe the reason it's so different from his other albums would be cause he tried to be radio friendly. He sounds so different from his other albums. 

It's ok  is like a positive version of Rock Bottom


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, I was def feeling It's Ok. But as what's been said since 96, not enough subject matter. Interesting concepts though.

MMLP on top forever though *bows*


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Oh yeah, I was def feeling It's Ok. But as what's been said since 96, not enough subject matter. Interesting concepts though.
> 
> MMLP on top forever though *bows*



I just noticed that MMLP is one of the few rap albums where it's the artist's best album, normally the debut albums are the best.

i.e. Illmatic, Reasonable Doubt, RTD, Doe or Die, Only Built 4 Cuban Linx

You could make a case of SSLP being better, but definitely not Infinite.


----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 1, 2010)

The people in your sig have in  common?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> The people in your sig have in  common?





I just picked it cause it was a collage of all different types of rap artists, from underground, old school, to mainstream. Fits my taste perfectly d, or are you referring to the ones underneath the spoiler?


----------



## ElementX (Nov 1, 2010)

So I'm guessing you all heard of Shad and Wax?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2010)

I hadn't heard of Wax before, that video is good. did he ever release a record? I rate Shad. The album that track is from, "The Old Prince", was pimped on this forum a while ago. It's brilliant.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Just saying this to Caelus about the thing I quoted in my sig

It's actually effective. I like think of it as an "auditory illusion" that sounds better than it actually is. The '-iggity' effect that Das-EFX, Kriss Kross, and later Jay-Z used is another example (makes you sound incredibly fast because of the hard syllables flowing)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2010)

*Nicki Minaj ft eminem Lil Kim diss*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNOm7Y9f2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2010)

And hot enough to set fire to dry grass and about as violent as hair on eyelids, eyeLASH 

Haha I like that line alot. Good song.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

erictheking said:


> I hadn't heard of Wax before



He has an album, "Liquid Courage" with EOM (Elements of Music) who produced it. 

Heres the first track: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NsCTekC4lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kayos (Nov 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Heard it already.. Favorite tracks would have to be Infinite, 313 and Open Mic. But there were too many damn love songs!



313 is an exhibition in lyricism and wordplay. He's talking shit the whole track, but the lyrical techniques make it awesome, underlining the point I made earlier. Biterphobia is similar, but even better.

You can be Run *D*, you'll never be the *MC*
I stop the alphabet at S and got it down to a *T*
I'm sure you're bound to agree... etc etc

thats a classic example of overlapping internal rhyming in 313...
Biterphobia upped it, though.

Sneakin in through the back door, fruity MC's get *ambushed*
*Rammed and squooshed, slammed and pushed, crammed and mushed*
Then I'm movin on down from the right to left
So bite the meth or prepare to fight to death

I'm more dangerous than a loaded chamber is
A major risk to a plagiarist
So *beware of the aura*, A *terror for the horrible*
*Will scare ya tomorrow*, is the *airbourne assault* of the rappers


----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow AZ is scary consistent


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2010)

kayos said:


> 313 is an exhibition in lyricism and wordplay. He's talking shit the whole track, but the lyrical techniques make it awesome, underlining the point I made earlier. Biterphobia is similar, but even better.
> 
> You can be Run *D*, you'll never be the *MC*
> I stop the alphabet at S and got it down to a *T*
> ...



Sick shit. Threesixfive with Scam is another one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people say I'm strange, I tell them ain't shit change
I'm still the same lame asshole with a different name
Became late to the last show with a different dane
Brain ate from the last "O" that I snifed off caine
You know you're spaced the fuck out like George Lucas
When your puke is turnin' to yellowish-orange mucus
*So when I grab a pencil and squeeze it between fingers
I'm not a rapper, I'm a demon who speaks English
Freak genius, too extreme for the weak and squeamish
Burn you alive till you screamin' to be extinguished
Cause when I drop the science, motherfuckers tell me to stop the violence
Start a fire and block the hydrants
I'm just a mean person, you never seen worse than
So when Slim gets this M-16 burstin'
You gettin' spun backwards like every word of obscene cursin
On the B-side of my first single with the clean version*
Stoppin your short life while you're still a teen virgin
Unless you get a kidney specialist and a spleen surgeon
In the best hospital possible for emergancy surgery
To try to stop the blood from your ruptured sternum iternally
*I'll take it back before we knew each other's name
Run in a ultrasound and snatch you out your mothers frame
I'll take it further back than that
Back to Lovers' lane, to the night you were thought of, and
Cock-block your father's game*
I'll plead the fifth like my jaws were muzzled
So suck my dick while I take a shit and do this crossword puzzle
And when I'm down with ten seconds left in the whole bout
I'ma throw a head-butt so hard, I'll knock us both out




The whole verse is fire, interesting similes/metaphors as well.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 2, 2010)

Quincy Jones.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

Quincy Jones continues his quest to destroy music.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 2, 2010)

Eminem continues his quest to be the corniest rapper alive.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Sarcasm continues its quest to reign supreme


----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 2, 2010)

He was rappin with big l he had no choice >:]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4S9fWQ7b4vE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

Man seeing Ice Cube go so low since 1991 is depressing.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> He was rappin with big l he had no choice >:]



That was a freestyle in the classic sense of the word, not the modern sense.  It's from a song (can't remember the name, only exists as a live recording) with Jaz-O back in 1990.  When Jigga says "You say never you run, if ever you come
It's never you run so fast in your life to never have won" he lost his train of thought and was making that up off the top of his head.  That's why the previous line ends with "have em' rocking like-"

He loses it again in his next verse when he says "Jid-a, uh-huh,..." and that whole diddy part (he probably forgot what he was supposed to say after "city").  After all, it's from a song made either in or before 1990 and Jay is in a booth in 1995 trying to compete with Big L

Big L's first verse is half-freestyled, some of the lines are from Lifestyle of the Poor & Dangerous.  The second verse is entirely freestyled (which is incredible).  This is why he takes about 6 seconds with his "one-two, one-two" and starts in the middle of a meter.

'98 Freestyle was freestyle in the modern sense of the word after the "ask Beavis I get nothing Butt-head"


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That was a freestyle in the classic sense of the word, not the modern sense.  It's from a song (can't remember the name, only exists as a live recording) with Jaz-O back in 1990.  When Jigga says "You say never you run, if ever you come
> It's never you run so fast in your life to never have won" he lost his train of thought and was making that up off the top of his head.  That's why the previous line ends with "have em' rocking like-"
> 
> He loses it again in his next verse when he says "Jid-a, uh-huh,..." and that whole diddy part (he probably forgot what he was supposed to say after "city").  After all, it's from a song made either in or before 1990 and Jay is in a booth in 1995 trying to compete with Big L
> ...



I swear I heard that Jay freestyle somewhere else on youtube but couldn't find it. 

And yeah this is the reason I can't put Big L, in my top 5 is his verses getting recycled way too many times.  

For example 

sandman freestyle


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 2, 2010)

Man on the moon 2 is growing on me now. All Along is a dope track, so is Scott Mescudi Vs The World.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

L was notorious for dropping some of his best lines BEFORE the CotC albums/singles actually dropped.  Of course, it's not that important now but back then it was one of the defining issues why they never really were THE supergroup of NYC


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> L was notorious for dropping some of his best lines BEFORE the CotC albums/singles actually dropped.  Of course, it's not that important now but back then it was one of the defining issues why they never really were THE supergroup of NYC



I thought they disbanded because bloodshed died. 

I also read that McGruff came back into Hip Hop recently.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

It is, I said _one of_ the defining reasons


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It is, I said _one of_ the defining reasons



D.I.T.C. vs COTC vs W.U.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Great idea, let's post our favorite songs from each of the respective groups
Also, The Firm


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Great idea, let's post our favorite songs from each of the respective groups
> Also, The Firm



Canibus, Nas, and Az in one group 

Whatever happened to Nature btw?

They only had one album though, and you go first. :33


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Can't believe cats still sleep on Canibus :taichou



I actually used to be a big Canibus fan, though Em bodied him in Canibitch 

Did you hear his new album C of Tranquility?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

The Firm sucked

but its nice to see some of you dig the D.I.T.C. one of the best groups from the 90s


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't copped it yet, but I've heard good things.. though people have told me it wasn't at good as Melatonin Magik.


----------



## Dre (Nov 3, 2010)

*Can you guys vote for my boys rap group real quick? only take 2 seconds.

They're competing to get a spot at this concert. click the link and vote for team scene. I'll + rep you*

*Heres one of their singles:*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2010)

Boot Camp Clik definitely deserve a mention for 90's supergroups.

Dre, you need to fix your link. Doesn't work.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn the whole time I thought Finally Famous 3 was Big Sean's album that was supposed to out but got leaked. Happy to learn that it was just a mixtape and the actual Finally Famous album isn't out yet.


----------



## kayos (Nov 3, 2010)

Canibus is a classic example of a technically gifted lyricist who people don't acknowledge. I blame MTV for that.

He can't write hooks, and he doesn't have the same sort of longevity as someone like Rakim, for example (because his flow is so dense its hard for some people to listen to him for a loooong time) ... but lyrically... dude is ill.

Listen to Poet Laureate Infinity and try mixing it. You'll see what I mean. That shit is on a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 3, 2010)

kayos said:


> Canibus is a classic example of a technically gifted lyricist who people don't acknowledge.* I blame MTV for that.*He can't write hooks, and he doesn't have the same sort of longevity as someone like Rakim, for example (because his flow is so dense its hard for some people to listen to him for a loooong time) ... but lyrically... dude is ill.
> 
> Listen to Poet Laureate Infinity and try mixing it. You'll see what I mean. That shit is on a whole 'nother level.



I blame his beef with LL Cool J, Eminem, and Wyclef fuckin up his debut album for not blowing up.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## kayos (Nov 3, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I blame his beef with LL Cool J, Eminem, and Wyclef fuckin up his debut album for not blowing up.



The beef with LL Cool J is exactly what I was referring to >_>

See, MTV effectively brainwashed the masses into believing Canibus was the inferior lyricist in order to prolong the career of the more-marketable LL. Purely because they felt, perhaps rightly so, that Canibus wasn't the kind of lyricist the masses wanted to hear.

If not for MTV, LL's career would have ended after Second Round K.O. and Canibus wouldn't only be known as "that guy who beefed with LL (and Eminem)". In fact, they STILL haven't given 'Bis due props.

So yeah. I still blame MTV.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 3, 2010)

I hate canibus.  His lyrics are great but his delivery is HORRIBLE


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 3, 2010)

Canibus is insane. Around 98, he was unstoppable.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2010)

Sad thing is LL imo actually got bodied with Second Round KO.. so I have no how clue as to why people say shit like LL destroyed him..


----------



## kayos (Nov 3, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Sad thing is LL imo actually got bodied with Second Round KO.. so I have no how clue as to why people say shit like LL destroyed him..



referring to my original post: because thats what MTV told them to think.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjrIKluRWvg[/YOUTUBE]

Why it took Em 7 years to get back to where he was at is beyond me but glad he's back.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Canibus is insane. Around 98, he was unstoppable.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2010)

So what do you all think about Diggy? Do you think his album will do well? Do you think he'll take over? Think he's trying to be too much like Lupe? Think he'll die out?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjrIKluRWvg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Why it took Em 7 years to get back to where he was at is beyond me but glad he's back.



Reminds me of Kim lol


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a sad day when I appreciate Rihanna's piece more than Em's


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So what do you all think about Diggy? Do you think his album will do well? Do you think he'll take over? Think he's trying to be too much like Lupe? Think he'll die out?



I think he needs to take time off until his balls drop then come back and try again.  He has a bit of potential.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 3, 2010)

Could I get any of yall to take some time to check out my boy's music. Just need some feedback.


----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't even know who diggy is so that tells you enough

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAk0U-uVtTY[/youtube]

Enjoy that kweli guys, can someone say consistency


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> I don't even know who diggy is so that tells you enough
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAk0U-uVtTY[/youtube]
> 
> Enjoy that kweli guys, can someone say consistency



Not to knock Kweli but wasn't this just posted?  And that song with Gucci Mane...


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2010)

Royce vs Canibus in back-and-forth battle would be nutsss.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 3, 2010)

What really irks me is he dissed Canibus on the same track with Bitchzino, which is an insult in and of itself.  

But really if he awakens Canibus, like Jay did to Nas, I'd hate to be Royce and have Canibus lyrically slaughter him. Forget beefs with LL Cool J and Em, Royce is out of his league.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2010)

Honestly, I'd put Royce above both LL Cool J and prime Em, so it wouldn't be a slaughter at all imo. It'd probably actually be a really good head-to-head battle.


----------



## tgre (Nov 3, 2010)

I know I don't post much in here (ever)

but I was listening to Shad K's "When this is over" the other day (bless his Canadian soul) and I just have to say, Shad K's slick flow and his mastery over play on words is nothing more than lyrical genius.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I think he needs to take time off until his balls drop then come back and try again.  He has a bit of potential.



I agree


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 3, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Honestly, I'd put Royce above both Rakim and prime Em, so it wouldn't be a slaughter at all imo. It'd probably actually be a really good head-to-head battle.



Are you serious? To be honest, I haven't listened to much Royce, but what I have listened to didn't really impress me, including the diss towards Canibus. And above Rakim, really Cubey?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 3, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Are you serious? To be honest, I haven't listened to much Royce, but what I have listened to didn't really impress me, including the diss towards Canibus. And above Rakim, really Cubey?



When did Royce do a Canibus diss? If it was more than 2 years ago that's dead, cuz he was on Royce's Bar Exam 2 mixtape.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2010)

No idea where Rakim came from lol. Meant LL, fixed.

No but I'll find some tracks for you to listen to that show off Royce's prowess.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 3, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> When did Royce do a Canibus diss? If it was more than 2 years ago that's dead, cuz he was on Royce's Bar Exam 2 mixtape.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfjjjiZDM7c[/YOUTUBE]

Decent lyrics, good combo of Royce and Bis.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

Have Royce and Crooked I ever done a freestyle together?  What about a track?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 3, 2010)

^Crooked I was on Gun Harmonizing. There's something else I'm forgetting I'm sure.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 4, 2010)

Slaughterhouse...but of course that includes Joel and Joe


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It's a sad day when I appreciate Rihanna's piece more than Em's


Sad indeed seeing as I can only listen to the beginning for Rihanna then skip the rest to Em's part. Whole middle needs to be redone.


----------



## kayos (Nov 4, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Royce vs Canibus in back-and-forth battle would be nutsss.



I would slaughter a hundred mormon virgins to hear this. OK maybe not, but I'd consider it!

But yeah. I honestly think they are two of the most underrated lyricists alive. That shit would be insane. Probably better to have them work together though. Just don't let 'Bis sing the hook, lol.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 4, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I hate canibus.  His lyrics are great but his delivery is HORRIBLE



That and his fucking VOICE


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 4, 2010)

Canibus is way above Royce in terms of lyrics and song writing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 4, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wasn't being serious. lol.
> 
> Infact I didn't even post the full interview..I left several bits out..Jay was laughing/giggling all the way through it..He came off as ''lol that clown actually thought I was dissing him..He took it wrong..I just said he's name because it fitted what I was saying..I don't think I lied neither''
> 
> The day my favourite rapper loses to Hammer I'll do the moonwalk, barefoot, on scorching rocks and glass.





I'm gonna watch that vid again. That gangsta forced Baptism was


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 4, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I hate canibus.  His lyrics are great but *his delivery is HORRIBLE*



Wait, what? His flow is damn near perfect, if we're speaking technically. It's just the voice that can get a bit strenuous on the ears.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y08s4BlRv1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 4, 2010)

all  of the lights all of the laaayyytttss


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61jg7IwjuPo[/YOUTUBE]

Can't stop listening to this shit. Just smoke one and chill.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 4, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wasn't being serious. lol.
> 
> Infact I didn't even post the full interview..I left several bits out..Jay was laughing/giggling all the way through it..He came off as ''lol that clown actually thought I was dissing him..He took it wrong..I just said he's name because it fitted what I was saying..I don't think I lied neither''
> 
> The day my favourite rapper loses to Hammer I'll do the moonwalk, barefoot, on scorching rocks and glass.



i laughed too.

man was like... i didnt know him losing 30m was something new and off the table and laughed his ass off.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Have Royce and Crooked I ever done a freestyle together?  What about a track?



Session One from Recovery's bonus disk, lol.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2010)

Kanye's true "All of the Lights"?



Hotter than the other "incomplete" version.

Hard to tell where all the people included in the song are


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> LOL!!!!! Lu went in on Twitter in response to Soulja Boy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Needs to be reposted everywhere


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 5, 2010)

ahaha Lupe you comedian.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Scud (Nov 5, 2010)

That may have been blasphemy, but it was pretty fuckin' funny. Not going to lie, I laughed at that Canibus shot.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

He's just pulling The How to Rob, but failed epically, since no1 responded to it


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2010)

Lmfao they were better than most of the shit these "punchline" rappers put out these days.

Speaking of punchlines, does anyone else find it funny how idiots mistake dumb puns for lyricism? :rofl

And Em would murk Diabolic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2010)

New Diggy freestyle, "Rising to the Top"



Love the classic beat. Interesting. I'm just really wondering where he's going to go. I mean he's nice but after listening to his mixtapes and some of these freestyles it's like it's hard for him to switch up what he talks about. Personally I think he needs to wait a few years and then jump back on the scene when he hits 18 and come out with an album deserving of the title because it's clear that he has potential and he'll do well in the future. Now though it's almost as if because of his age and the fact that his voice hasn't fully matured and the fact he's still finding himself it's hard for him to talk about anything besides people hating on him, him moving to the top and ect. 

Am I the only one who thinks this? 

His flow's nice though and he's better than 90% of rappers right now (mainstream that is, on the radio). I just think he needs that lil "umph". He'd be great as a feature rapper but carrying an album I sort of can't see it right now with him.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Lmfao they were better than most of the shit these "punchline" rappers put out these days.
> 
> Speaking of punchlines, does anyone else find it funny how idiots mistake dumb puns for lyricism? :rofl
> 
> And Em would murk Diabolic.



So would Jay, Andre, and Canibus. Hell half the emcees he dissed would murk, but mostly especially Em, both in a battle and in a disstrack.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> ?                                  ?


Edited my post, I meant on the radio. Mainstream that is.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Edited my post, I meant on the radio. Mainstream that is.



I think he wants to be more then just another drake


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## LayZ (Nov 5, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this?


I pretty much agree you. I want him to succeed but he needs to do a little more before I'll become a fan.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> So would Jay, Andre, and Canibus. Hell half the emcees he dissed would murk, but mostly especially Em, both in a battle and in a disstrack.



Agreed. THough Diabolic is actually is actually an underrated MC and on his latest album, he actually collaborated with Canibus... So this stunt he's trying to pull here is just


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Agreed. THough Diabolic is actually is actually an underrated MC and on his latest album, he actually collaborated with Canibus... So this stunt he's trying to pull here is just



Agreed the track's not bad, but he's pulling a 50 cent over there. And the comments on the video are just , some claiming that Em didn't come up as a battle rapper and would lose to Diabolic in a battle.

Honestly even current Em could take him in a battle, let alone Em during his Infinite- SSLP days.

Oh and is the track he did with Canibus legit, or is it some remixed shit? Like the Papoose and Canibus one.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2010)

Guerilla Monsoon was a remix? Fuck.

Also yeah, it's off the album he dropped this year.. forgot the name.. but the track's called "In Common".

About Diggy, I'm not really feelin him. Not to knock his music though.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Guerilla Monsoon was a remix? Fuck.
> 
> Also yeah, it's off the album he dropped this year.. forgot the name.. but the track's called "In Common".
> 
> About Diggy, I'm not really feelin him. Not to knock his music though.



Well, I heard that it is. I mean the reason Canibus mentioned Papoose in that Captain Cold Crush song was because he took a Canibus verse and rapped with it, even though it supposedly wasn't that great off a verse. That's what 

I heard at least, not sure if it's true, if anyone wants to clarify than by all means. And Papoose reminds of Big L for some reason,


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Wayne might as well head back to Riker's because there's no way he can do that. 

Not drink any alcohol? Isn't there a twit pic with an alcohol glass next to him as he's watching his own video on his laptop after he was released? He's a multi-millionaire rapper who drinks, smokes and has a lot of sex. Not having any alcohol is going to hurt him unless he can somehow change his mind frame. He will need some help with that. Damn near impossible but not impossible, damn near. He might not be able to do it.

What he can't do though is not be affiliated with anyone with a criminal background or doing a crime. He's surrounded by those people all the time. He's a rapper, look at his image. Even Drake's surrounded by those guys and he's the new generation poster boy for rappers. He cannot avoid this. He might as well walk back into Rikers right now to save himself some time. He will be back in time far quicker than T.I that's for sure.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 6, 2010)

lol Wayne.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 6, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> lol Wayne.




I c what u did thar


----------



## Soldier1 (Nov 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aav_wH8jLfY[/YOUTUBE]

Wow Kanye is too much 

mainstream classics, underground classics, no fucking wonder hes feelin himself


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2010)

Kanye must have the "Premier Ear" that is, that ability to memorize every single piece of music you've ever heard.
DJ Premier has listened to over 10,000 records going all the way back to the 50s and can recall any line (hence why his samples always put together multiple talking parts from different tracks).  I recall reading once that Kanye listens to something like 20 records a week and has a large collection.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 6, 2010)

Soldier1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aav_wH8jLfY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wow Kanye is too much
> 
> mainstream classics, underground classics, no fucking wonder hes feelin himself



I agree


----------



## Unalert (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Viciousness (Nov 6, 2010)

^lol
I dunno...maybe in some circles/countries. r&b rap perhaps


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Funny enough I don't think Drake even made that flow up. I came across a Lupe song years ago way before Drake made that flow up and that the same flow except Lupe's was far better. Anyone remember Outty 5000?
> 
> "Hit the track like a heart attack, cancer cancer"
> "He's nuts with a cane, Planters Planters"
> ...



lol that sounds like the flow Camron developed sometime between Come home with me and when Purple Haze was finally released. in drakes case you could just add a "like" and you have a typical basic simile flow. Not that he cant do better but his flow is now very mainstream, as expected of an r&b singer rapper.


meanwhile his boss wayne is fucked...is there a fine for drinking in those 3 years or will they lock him back up? He's always gone on something whether its weed, drinking, pills or all 3. And he cant go back home to new orleans and not drink when they sell it in the cvs. I bet you will see him on tv at the laker heat game with a bottle in hand...
and the fact that he cant knowingly speak with anyone with a criminal record without prior written approval is ridiculous. over half of cash money has an extensive criminal record. I dunno if baby was ever convicted of anything though its a known fact he was a huge dealer on top of having yella boy killed most likely. He cant talk to Juvenile, BG, Turk, half of new orleans..even in miami it will be a problem. And how long does written approval take? They hating on him hard but its arizona..they would give him a life sentence if they could.

And beats are what kanye does best, though he can rap. In his background blood tests they found he was descended from a musical tribe, no bull, so its not a shock he has an ear for whats sounds good, though I havent peeped the latest album.

That Banks track the beats sound good, but he sounds about as monotone as always. Punchlines sure but I could never feel his flow like that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 6, 2010)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> That Banks track the beats sound good, but he sounds about as monotone as always. Punchlines sure but I could never feel his flow like that.



That has been my biggest problem with Banks from the start..

He just sounds like he's been reading speeches all day and he's tired..No emotion or whatsoever..Like a cyborg rapping or something.

I was hoping he would address that..He hasn't yet..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## NastyNas (Nov 7, 2010)

That track was illll.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2010)

FUCKING LOOKING FOR TROUBLE!

By far my favorite track.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 7, 2010)

Woah. Need to hear that.

Back in a few.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 7, 2010)

J. Cole > All.

Seriously, he bodied that track. Deaded it.


----------



## kayos (Nov 7, 2010)

Unalert said:


> is this considered rap .. ?


yes. just not very good rap.


i fucking hate the n-dubz. i really dont get why people like them so much over here.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> J. Cole > All.
> 
> Seriously, he bodied that track. Deaded it.



High as fuck with a cold flow and a loaded gun
Never say Im better than HOV but Im the closest one
Heard you been lookin for trouble what Im supposed to run?
Your bitch invited me inside her aint I supposed to come/cum?

Watchu been prayin for, watchu been screamin bout
Ironic you been sleepin on the one that you been dreamin bout

:taichou


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2010)

I was wondering where good friday was at 

"they say you are what you eat but I still ain't pussy!"
J cole!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Deweze, I always wanted that to be to cover for MBDTF...

But Cole was killin this indeed. Big Sean was pretty good too
Hopin thats Cole gets more GooD Friday shine, and he should be on WTT for sure


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2010)

_Consider yourself lucky to see a legend before the prime
a killer before the crime, a BIG before the Dime
greet me wit a middle finger when you see me
it’s cool, ’cause I can’t see yo’ ass from this side of the TV muthafucker_

                  .
​


----------



## Kittan (Nov 7, 2010)

God  I love Kanye


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah the one with the two people having sex was stupid


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2010)

The main problem I have with Drake's overused flow, besides the fact that everyone's using it, is the fact that it's overall lame. Sure it was fine for one song but when you think about it the flow's just stupid. It's like you're playing a guessing game with yourself. 

"Swimming in the money come and find me" "Uhh........NEMO!!!'
"You know I ball" "........CHEMO!!!" 

It's like "Guess that punchline". Overall I hope it dies out. I just saw it in another video just now and it's just silly. It's like you forget to finish the rest of the lyrics. Ah well.

Onto something more important, J. Cole killed it this week. His verse was the best. Big Sean surprised me by going speedy. He's nice but it seems as though I don't know, am I the only one who thinks he's a lil bit monotone? His lyrics are ok but what basically drives him through his songs is his crazy flow. That's what I like most about him.

Oh yeah, did Big Sean just insult Drake here? He called him Jizzy Drake and then repeated it.


----------



## Thor (Nov 7, 2010)

Bow Wow's G3 goes hard. Any one here listen or like Charles Hamilton?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Kanye must have the "Premier Ear" that is, that ability to memorize every single piece of music you've ever heard.
> DJ Premier has listened to over 10,000 records going all the way back to the 50s and can recall any line (hence why his samples always put together multiple talking parts from different tracks).  I recall reading once that Kanye listens to something like 20 records a week and has a large collection.



That's damn impressive. My iTunes library is credited as 7000+ songs and there aint no way in hell I could try and brag and say i got all my shit memorized line for line. 

Anyway, I need a new job. I can't afford to go see Wiz Khalifa tonight


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2010)

^I think Ski Beatz can do something similar as well.
I saw Wiz a few months back at a surprise visit and even got his autograph.  RREEEEEEAAAAAAALLLLLY Chill guy (even when he isn't lit lol) and tall.

I lol'd at this, Bill Clinton is a master at answering without really answering [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4C3WTv9EQc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 7, 2010)

Sean changed his flow for once.

And yeah, Royce is mad underrated. He's the best in Slaughterhouse. He beat Em on Session One. Royce is better than he used to be IMO, Canibus is worse. Royce is better at the moment, if it were primes then Canibus would edge out... barely.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2010)

I actually think Royce was the weakest on Slaughterhouse. At least on the album. 

In fact the only time I have ever liked Royce much is when he is with Premiere. Boom and Hip Hop are his 2 best efforts.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2010)

^No way! "Shake This" is the best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDfQWkl7Lhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Nov 7, 2010)

My Slaughterhouse rankings:

1. Joell Ortiz
2. Crooked I
3. Royce 
4. Joe Budden

In the interest of full disclosure I've listened to their album over 10 times.  I've heard Royce's solo stuff the most, followed by Joell's mixtapes, a lot of Joe Budden 03-04 stuff but not so much of lately, and Crooked I's work the least.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

1. Royce
2. Crooked I
3. Joe Budden
4. Joell Ortiz

Royce is definitely a beast.


As for that annoying punchline fow, I have no idea why the hype behind it. It's not like it's any clever lyricism or TRUE punchline rap, like L or Papoose. Fucking horrible wordplay.

It was sad to see Em using it on Recovery (though it was alright on CWB and Almost Famous) but I hope it was just an experiment.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 7, 2010)

Royce
Joell Ortiz
Crooked I
Joe Budden

I was swapping Royce and Joell around for a while, but now I'm pretty sure Royce edges him out. Joe might go above Crooked just because of MM4. I have yet to give it a proper listen yet though.

Also guys, guys, guys... can we talk about OFWGKTA?


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHA what a joke. Can't believe he thinks he's anything above that.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 7, 2010)

I like how he's acting as if he was ever a respectable musician, and his beef with Em sullied his rap career. Meanwhile it just gave him promotion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2010)

Is Wiz Khalifa a good rapper? I keep hearing things about him and I'm not going to waste my time if he's not good enough.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah.  I like him and I don't even get high, nice flow and mic precense.  Plus he's real chill.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2010)

People compare him with J. Cole and Lupe. To me anyways.

And yeah, Benzino was a prominent rap failure. Worse than Ja Rule.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2010)

In terms of fame of new millenium rappers, I can see that.  But in terms of subject matter all three of them are very distinct from one another.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2010)

wiz khalifa is horrible, no doubt about it


----------



## Bleach (Nov 8, 2010)

I always confuse Talib Kweli and Wiz Khalifa cause of their names. Which one is better? Don't really listen to either that much.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahaha, Royce da 5'9 is funny as fuck


----------



## LayZ (Nov 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I always confuse Talib Kweli and Wiz Khalifa cause of their names. Which one is better? Don't really listen to either that much.


They're not similar at all. The only thing I can think of that they have in common is that they both rap and smoke.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I always confuse Talib Kweli and Wiz Khalifa cause of their names. Which one is better? Don't really listen to either that much.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 8, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Is Wiz Khalifa a good rapper? I keep hearing things about him and I'm not going to waste my time if he's not good enough.



I wouldn't really call him a lyricist, but he makes good music. I find myself chilling and smoking to his material a lot. Download _Kush & Orange Juice_.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2010)

Everyone stop what you're doing and do what it takes to get this:


Album of the year without a doubt.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2010)

This is my shit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYKbBkb8BSQ[/YOUTUBE]

This is Raw Hip-hop at it's best..

If you ain't know it slap yourself..


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I always confuse Talib Kweli and Wiz Khalifa cause of their names. Which one is better? Don't really listen to either that much.



I will go ahead and answer this



Deweze said:


> wiz khalifa is horrible, no doubt about it


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2010)

How are the names Wiz Khalifa and Talib Kweli even close to similar?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> How are the names Wiz Khalifa and Talib Kweli even close to similar?



I was wondering the same..

it's probably the 'Kweli/khalifa' that gets him confused because of the 'kwa/kha' & 'li/lifa' sounds..


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> How are the names Wiz Khalifa and Talib Kweli even close to similar?



You wouldn't know a troll post if it peeled and ate you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MSG4hylnUKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unalert (Nov 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I always confuse Talib Kweli and Wiz Khalifa cause of their names. Which one is better? Don't really listen to either that much.



DUDE WTF SO DO I LOL I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY PERSON! 


also


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 8, 2010)

Wiz isn't terrible. He isn't the best lyrically, but his shit sounds good. It's not cookie cut or anything.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 8, 2010)

Like I said, I don't listen to either or very much so I don't really pay attention to who is who when they are featured in a song or anything.

And no Deweze, that was not a troll post 

Answer the damn question instead of criticizing about me and their names


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 8, 2010)

Wiz's only good project is Kush and OJ.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Like I said, I don't listen to either or very much so I don't really pay attention to who is who when they are featured in a song or anything.
> 
> And no Deweze, that was not a troll post
> 
> Answer the damn question instead of criticizing about me and their names



: /

Edit:
Damn HNHH only gave this HOTTTT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFin4OQoxm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2010)

Who remembers this vid: The anthem.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKTVt5hBUzI[/YOUTUBE]

I remember spending all day in front of the TV waiting for that vid..Everyone came with it..defo one of my favs ever.

Why isn't hip-hop dropping more cuts like that anymore..Well, Kanye is trying..I guess that counts for something..


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2010)

MCs used to try and make unique songs, now they all sound the same


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2010)

Uggggggggggh autotune


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2010)

This Wake Up Show anthem is the troof.














I swear we should use the MP3 thing instead of the video tag, it's less stress on those of us with shit computers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just now noticed that it doesn't let you control the volume either. . fuck sake.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2010)

We cant still use the youtube video thing but spoiler tag it so it doesn't take as long to load the page..

and Eric..good looks on that track..never heard it before..hell, I never thought I'd hear Nas, Rass Kass & Saafir on the same track..


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xSSI-OA26gU[/YOUTUBE]

Man i love these types of beats


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I used to think Wiz wasn't any good and then kidlife posted those songs. Now I am convinced....................That I was right all along


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2010)

ROFL Cyphon


----------



## LayZ (Nov 9, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> New Lupe!!!
> *
> LupeFiasco - SLR (Prod. by Soundtrakk)*
> 
> ...


Soulja Boy actually contributed something productive to Hip Hop. 

EDIT: Wiz Khalifa got arrested in North Carolina for possession of an illegal substance. 

FREE WIZ!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Haven't graced this place with my presence in a while. But irony is a bitch ain't it? I was just about to come in here and post some Khalifa songs and to my surprise you all are talking about him.
> 
> And lol @ Khalifa being trash and Kush & OJ being his only good project.
> 
> ...


Goddammit, how the fuck do you expect to turn people onto Wiz by posting that D-rank shit of his?.

Also, Mac Miller is Curren$y and Wiz minus all the talent and unique and the voice of a kid I use to take lunch money from.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jlip_SBNSs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0SYJqHIwZo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f07pF3pfQxE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F73IemvA9KI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCx4emDypEg[/YOUTUBE]



Pure swag man. I'm sure it's not for everyone in here, but, Wizzle deserves better representation than what Kiddypool posted


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

Swag is overplayed and it sucks

This is where it's at man

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD5vj5JsjeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 9, 2010)

lol @ Wiz

Every other bar this dude Khalifa is talking about smoking weed. That's what happens.

Frat-boy-pot-head rap.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

What I mean by swag sucks is that when that's all you have going for you it sucks, which a lot of rappers do nowadays.  It can be great when you have strong lyrics and production going for  you but when you can only pull of swag then it's a waste of time for me to listen to.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2010)

Parallax said:


> What I mean by swag sucks is that when that's all you have going for you it sucks, which a lot of rappers do nowadays.  It can be great when you have strong lyrics and production going for  you but when you can only pull of swag then it's a waste of time for me to listen to.



Ah gotcha. While i feel like that's Wiz's strong suit, I def wouldn;t say its all he's got going for him


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 9, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> New Lupe!!!
> *
> LupeFiasco - SLR (Prod. by Soundtrakk)*
> 
> ...



whats with this super lupe lyric flow shit 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deweze (Nov 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nh3wK1kT-c[/YOUTUBE]

chilllll


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 9, 2010)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nh3wK1kT-c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> chilllll



j cole murdered that joint on g.o.o.d friday. ?Looking For Trouble?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPgDeOW11s4[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously people you need to get up on this album


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 9, 2010)

Isn't swag just basically charisma on the mic?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

Kanye's album has leaked find it while you can.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 9, 2010)

hook us up


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 9, 2010)

It's clean, I can't even think of getting the leak yet. Hoping he decides to go with bonus tracks on itunes now so it makes people still want to pay. Need Chain Heavy and Mama's Boyfriend tracks.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

I dled it just to hear the production.  I mean I'm not listening to a Kanye album to hear the rhymes.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 9, 2010)

I was afraid the good friday tracks would be better

That Lost in the world track is something else though


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 9, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Isn't swag just basically charisma on the mic?



That's part of it. It's the charisma, delivery, voice, etc.

In his prime, Snoop could make the alphabet sound like butter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2010)

Kanye's "My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy" gets 5 stars from Rolling Stone 

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/reviews/album/45342/232350


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2010)

lol Rolling Stone

It's a interesting album and I like it but I don't know if it's really a five star album.


----------



## E (Nov 9, 2010)

just finished listening to it and thought it was pretty fucking great


----------



## LayZ (Nov 9, 2010)

Can someone please PM me a link to the leaked Kanye.


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm glad Kanye's doing his own thing and breaking out of the mold. About time, and I'll have to pick that album up for sure.

On the subject of swag, it really means nothing to me. If swag is  something like say what Drake does in his songs, then I'll pass. No substance, all style. Of course there has to be charisma and a good delivery, though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2010)

Drake's swag just isn't up to par for what you'd figure for someone like him. Outside of his songs he's one way but then he can switch it up and be pseudo-hard in a Lil Wayne song. Sometimes it makes sense with the character but other times like when he does it we get sort of a fake. It doesn't feel natural. Not right at all. 

Jay-Z's swag back before he retired, well pretty much the swag he had before Blueprint 3, was perfect. He just felt like the kind of guy where you know he's true to himself. You know the kind of person he is. With Drake it's like there's no telling. I know you can have different sides to yourself but damn you can't be everything.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 9, 2010)

Biggie and Big L had amazing swag. 

Thinkin about including Prodigy and Camron (Purple Haze) in it too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFOqlIObNR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2010)

So Soulja Boy wrote a song dissing Lupe. I'm not posting it here, I'm going to post it in the Lupe thread and the Unintelligent rap thread.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Biggie and Big L had amazing swag.
> 
> Thinkin about including Prodigy and Camron (Purple Haze) in it too.



man nobody has swag like Biggie, he embodied it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Soulja Boy wrote a song dissing Lupe. I'm not posting it here, I'm going to post it in the Lupe thread and the Unintelligent rap thread.



Good call, that shit was just terrible, even by his standards.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 10, 2010)

Why we talkin bout Drake's or Whiz' wack-ass flow when KanYe new album has leaked 

This shit is goin hard. Glas to see Ye is tryin new things again. There not a track on there that I dont like 

Also is there an uncensored version out yet?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2010)

Did kanye say he will put all the good friday songs together on a mixtape or something? I don't want to do it myself lol

Edit: Cole world

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sVQ_PuBKk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 10, 2010)

Didnt he say he would drop new music until Christmas?
Sofar 12 tracks have appeared and about 2 months to go. I'm guessing he will "drop" a mixtape arounds Christmas and it will have all the Good Friday tracks, making a total of 20 tracks

I've been looking back and honestly, even though I dont like all of the Good Friday stuff, in general the tracks collected would make a better mixtape then most rappers album


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 10, 2010)

ye did say that, but the leak of the clean version of his album might have him feeling salty.


----------



## God (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Drake's swag just isn't up to par for what you'd figure for someone like him. Outside of his songs he's one way but then he can switch it up and be pseudo-hard in a Lil Wayne song. Sometimes it makes sense with the character but other times like when he does it we get sort of a fake. It doesn't feel natural. Not right at all.
> 
> Jay-Z's swag back before he retired, well pretty much the swag he had before Blueprint 3, was perfect. He just felt like the kind of guy where you know he's true to himself. You know the kind of person he is. With Drake it's like there's no telling. I know you can have different sides to yourself but damn you can't be everything.



Jay's swag on Reasonable Doubt was nuts, and the crazy thing is it was consistent down to American Gangster (which imo deserves praise for its concepts and poetic substance.)

Drake is whack to me for one, because he isn't really talking about anything (or anything new) on his tracks. Dont get the hype. At all.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone explain to me exactly how these leaks work, or how they happen?

-------
Not related to ^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9CgEdurrhQ&p=08CDE5ADF09125CC&playnext=1&index=14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Jay's swag on Reasonable Doubt was nuts, and the crazy thing is it was consistent down to American Gangster (which imo deserves praise for its concepts and poetic substance.)
> 
> Drake is whack to me for one, because he isn't really talking about anything (or anything new) on his tracks. Dont get the hype. At all.


I agree. American Gangster was amazing and Jay-Z only started to really change after that album came out. Now it's not like it used to be, not even close.

And Drake yeah he's not near as good as he used to be. That's what the industry does to some rappers who buckle like him.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Can someone explain to me exactly how these leaks work, or how they happen?
> 
> -------
> Not related to ^
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9CgEdurrhQ&p=08CDE5ADF09125CC&playnext=1&index=14[/YOUTUBE]



Some kid or intern working for a record label (may even be a janitor) wanting to do a favor for someone lets them hear a few tracks or so, they end up distributing on the internet or tell someone else who gets the word around by word of mouth.


----------



## Cinna (Nov 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Some kid or intern working for a record label (may even be a janitor) wanting to do a favor for someone lets them hear a few tracks or so, they end up distributing on the internet or tell someone else who gets the word around by word of mouth.



I am starting to believe that leaks are actually part of the marketing scheme for some people...just sayin.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 10, 2010)

If the CD is ready then its up to the mass production. And this takes days and most of the time a copy is stolen during pressings. A lot of nobodys work in there, so one of them grabs one and does us a favour.


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 10, 2010)

For you visual learners.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2010)

Cinna said:


> I am starting to believe that leaks are actually part of the marketing scheme for some people...just sayin.



That makes no sense with the whole GOOD Fridays thing going on.


----------



## Cinna (Nov 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That makes no sense with the whole GOOD Fridays thing going on.



Well I think the GOOD fridays is just Ye using the whole "internet leakage" for his own interest. Also I think it's part of his whole internet appearance thing. Before the good fridays were online, he had his blog which was highly entertaining and really well done. And on top if that he's got his twitter which is even more entertaining than his blog. Also as far as I know, some songs from the GOOD fridays didn't make it onto the album, so it doesn't really matter anyway

Phoenix (I know it's not hiphop but whatever) also did the same and gave away their first song off the new album for free. In return they played sold out concerts and are still on tour for more than a year.

I am not saying that all leaks out there are intentional and I am sure most of them really are just accidents or whatever. But seriously, if you didn't want to let your album leak you'd take good care of where it was stored. You'd make sure nobody had access to it easily. You wouldn't put it on a PC that's online etc...

It's just that immediately an album leaks, people start hyping it like there is no tomorrow. The best free marketing if you ask me.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2010)

The son of a bitch working at the plant   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 10, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> so one of them grabs one and does us a favour.



I wouldn't exactly call it a favour


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha got this from another forum but it's so true. 
*
You're Nicki Minaj (or any Young Money rapper) and you have to write a 16-bar verse in 5 minutes.

Simple.

You're writing 16 lines, so that's 4 rhyme series.

Lines 1-4: Rhyme Series A, 5-8: Rhyme Series B, 9-12: Rhyme Series C, 13-16: Rhyme Series D

Now the good thing about this is that your rhymes can be really simple because you're Nicki Minaj.

You might notice that the rhymes I use in this tutorial aren't simple enough for Nicki Minaj.

Let's do A first.

Step 1: Think of 4 things that rhyme. They don't have to relate to each other. List them all:

Go to bed
Overfed
Loaf of bread
Motorhead

Step 2: Place a phrase before each rhyme that links with it.

Now these rhymes have nothing to do with each other but we can link them together poorly (because we're Nicki Minaj) with some boasting cliches. Let's start with "go to bed":

N*ggas always sleep on me... go to bed

Now for "overfed." Ah, that's to do with eating, so we can recall another boasting cliche: being hungry.

No one as hungry in this game... overfed

Now "loaf of bread." How can "loaf of bread" be turned into a boasting cliche? Ah, bread is made of dough. Nicki Minaj is known for witlessly boasting about her money (see: Monster).

N*ggas know I got the dough... loaf of bread

Now "motorhead." Well, she's bragging about money... may as well brag about cars. "Coat of red" could work as an internal rhyme.

Coat of red on the rims... motorhead

Yes, it really is as simple as that. Just pause after the phrase, and say the rhyme. The antecedent phrase is there to confuse listeners into thinking it's well thought-out.

Here are the 4 lines in all their glory:

N*ggas always sleep on me, go to bed
No one as hungry in this game, overfed
N*ggas know I got the dough, loaf of bread
Coat of red on the rims, motorhead


There's a quick tutorial on how to quickly write 4 Nicki Minaj bars. Just repeat that process 3 more times and you have a verse written in under 5 minutes. I call it the "Young Money Method."

You can see Nicki Minaj applying this formula in her Roman's Revenge verse:

4 rhymes:

Cacklin'
Panickin'
Vatican
Mannequin

Link them together with boasting phrases and then have a pause before the rhyme.

4 rhymes:

Overnight
Overwrite
Motorbike
Overbite

Link them together with boasting phrases and then have a pause before the rhyme.

You can also see Drake applying this formula in his "Forever" verse:

Nino
Nemo
Chemo*


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 10, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha got this from another forum but it's so true.
> *
> You're Nicki Minaj (or any Young Money rapper) and you have to write a 16-bar verse in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



Epic. **


----------



## E (Nov 11, 2010)

dont mean to interrupt the current discussion, but would be possible to be forwarded the reugular unedited version of the kanye album as soon as it become available? you will be compensated; thank you


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2010)

Kanye West is dating Kim Kardashian. 

So he geta a 5 star album and is dating the rich Kim Kardashian. I guess all that bad luck had to destroy him for a year to have a come back like this.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2010)

Wtf?  I don't keep up with them but wasn't she dating...someone else? Or married or something?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wtf?  I don't keep up with them but wasn't she dating...someone else? Or married or something?


Yeah she was but seems she's finally settled on Kanye. Smart move by her.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 11, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Epic. **



Yes, yes it was.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Brb, wearing a Minaj set. 

I lol'd at the thing though. Even if it's true, I still love her swag.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha got this from another forum but it's so true.
> *
> You're Nicki Minaj (or any Young Money rapper) and you have to write a 16-bar verse in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



Bricks were shat.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2010)

I be all up in a bitch stomach, ulcer.
Cause my pockets stay on fat, Oprah.
She always down to give me rides, chauffeur.
Cuz I'm always rock hard, boulder.

Did I perfect the Young Money rhyme scheme?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 11, 2010)

Time to put these new kids to sleep, night night.
I've been shinin' since the ol' school, Lite-Brite.
Always got the right moves, hindsight.
Yall need a MRI, get your mind right.

I finally get Young Money now. It may be wack but its fun.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I be all up in a bitch stomach, ulcer.
> Cause my pockets stay on fat, Oprah.
> She always down to give me rides, chauffeur.
> Cuz I'm always rock hard, boulder.
> ...



Where you from cuhh?(trying to figure out the accent) cuz some of them words ain't rhyming for me unless I really stress em..

Also, why everybody clowning their style? 

Kanye been saying some corny shit and everybody on his penis..Though the quality of his music is clearily >>>> YM's..

Still, their style doesn't differ from what many rappers use for their similies/punches..difference is..Said rappers use the word 'like' instead of the brief pause..


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 11, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I be all up in a bitch stomach, ulcer.
> Cause my pockets stay on fat, Oprah.
> She always down to give me rides, chauffeur.
> Cuz I'm always rock hard, boulder.
> ...



Say what you what you will about the YM rhyme scheme, this was kinda dope


----------



## Deweze (Nov 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7vucpPyPyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha got this from another forum but it's so true.
> *
> You're Nicki Minaj (or any Young Money rapper) and you have to write a 16-bar verse in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



Wait, I can rap too :33 ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 11, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Where you from cuhh?(trying to figure out the accent) cuz some of them words ain't rhyming for me unless I really stress em..
> 
> Also, why everybody clowning their style?
> 
> ...



It rhymes fine. Lol we are _you_ from?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Epic. **



Indeed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 11, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Did kanye say he will put all the good friday songs together on a mixtape or something? I don't want to do it myself lol
> 
> Edit: Cole world
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sVQ_PuBKk0[/YOUTUBE]



Idk but I feel like Christian Dior Denim Flow and Take One For The Team should have been on the album


----------



## JonnyCake (Nov 11, 2010)

Explict My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy leaked:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://ul.to/kwgfyz

Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently.
Part  2




Dj Premier - Mamas Boyfriend 

QTIP - Chain Heavy


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Where you from cuhh?(trying to figure out the accent) cuz some of them words ain't rhyming for me unless I really stress em..
> 
> Also, why everybody clowning their style?



I'm from Georgia. I think it rhymes just fine, but I do say with a bit of an accent. 

And idk, but it's just mad fun. That's why I do it. 



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Say what you what you will about the YM rhyme scheme, this was kinda dope



Thanks


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha got this from another forum but it's so true.
> *
> You're Nicki Minaj (or any Young Money rapper) and you have to write a 16-bar verse in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



So fucking true


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> It rhymes fine. Lol we are _you_ from?



NY. Brooklyn. 

Though I be staying in London..

I dunno..Perhaps its the way I pronounce/say 'ulcer'..it didn't match with 'oprah'..:S

I guess it does rhyme some..



KidLife10200 said:


> other scrub talking shit *so the porn spamming* and trolling *will be coming soon.*
> 
> 
> *See you all on the other side*!



^


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2010)

Enjoy your ban.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2010)

How the hell does ulcer not rhyme with Oprah?  I'm trying to sound it every which-way I can but it always ends up rhyming.


----------



## AvsY (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





crazymtf said:


> Haha got this from another forum but it's so true.
> *
> You're Nicki Minaj (or any Young Money rapper) and you have to write a 16-bar verse in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...






omg this made me spill my drink


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2010)

I like how everybody ignored me saying Kanye stays saying some corny shit 

anyways, HERE'S A LINK FOR MY DARK BEAUTIFUL TWISTED FANTASY

GET IT WHILE YOU CAN.

a 'thank you' would be appreciated.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 11, 2010)

Ima check out the Kanye and probably write up a review out of boredom like I did for Drake and Em.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice drake and j cole

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVeXbOWSF7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Nov 11, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how everybody ignored me saying Kanye stays saying some corny shit


I don't think anyone disagreed with you. 

Unlike Young Money Kanye will pioneer some shit, run it into the ground, and then create a new sound.  Everyone knows his genius is in his production.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2010)

LayZ's got it right. 

Kanye can say corny things but with his production and his swag he can make it sound like the coolest thing to say at the time. He's been saying crazy things for a while. Remember "mayonnaise-colored Benz I push miracle whips"? He can just make it sound cool. Part of the reason is how his rapping vocal style. He raps like he's just your boy up the street. Young Money-esque rappers don't appear to be that though. Kanye's swag and voice is perfect for that sort of thing. Same for Lupe. It just has to go with your personality.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2010)

I dunno about you guys but Kanye is at the forfront of bridging slept on rappers, old school hip hop, new production techniques, great beats, and pretty good lyrics with that Cudi/Raekwon track.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like how everybody ignored me saying Kanye stays saying some corny shit
> 
> anyways, HERE'S A LINK FOR MY DARK BEAUTIFUL TWISTED FANTASY
> 
> ...



Kanye does it sometimes. His better works makes up for it. YM does it without relenting, each of them.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I dunno about you guys but Kanye is at the forfront of bridging slept on rappers, old school hip hop, new production techniques, great beats, and pretty good lyrics with that Cudi/Raekwon track.


He's been doing that since the "Get By" Remix. 

The thing I really want from Kanye is a whole G.O.O.D. Music album.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I dunno about you guys but Kanye is at the forfront of bridging slept on rappers, old school hip hop, new production techniques, great beats, and pretty good lyrics with that Cudi/Raekwon track.



Agreed that new track is dope.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't heard Kanye/Cudi/Raekwon..link please..

Lol Precedence, P looks gone in your avy..Then again, he's usually throwed off/high..

Also, not that I'm a YM listener, I only know the headliners in the camp, I just like to play devil's advocate ..

since the YM's style has been rediculed to no end in this thread..I'm wondering what kind of punches/metas/similies you all prefer..DO ANSWER..Preferably with examples.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 11, 2010)

It's been posted earlier in this thread but here


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2010)

Kanye's new album is decent but again I can never understand why he gets so much love. His lyrics are meh at best most of the time and he raps about nothing 90% of the time, seriously...

Production is great though.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't care for the style, really.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Kanye's new album is decent but again I can never understand why he gets so much love. His lyrics are meh at best most of the time and he raps about nothing 90% of the time, seriously...
> 
> *Production is great though*.



There you go, and lyrics don't really account for a great hip hop artist, it helps but it's not all that should be really looked at when evaluating rap.

Mobb Deep for example, didn't exactly have stellar lyrics but there album The Infamous, is pretty much a classic, largely cause of the beats.

I digress though, I don't even really listen to Ye, but I can't front I thought it was good.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2010)

Lyrics, flow, emotion, production. These are what make an album for me. Kanye has production and sometimes even emotion but lacks flow and lyrics. Two of the most important things for me.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 11, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Also, not that I'm a YM listener, I only know the headliners in the camp, I just like to play devil's advocate ..
> 
> since the YM's style has been rediculed to no end in this thread..I'm wondering what kind of punches/metas/similies you all prefer..DO ANSWER..Preferably with examples.


I don't focus on how they compare words. Its just they're all doing the same shit with no substance.  Just comes off as clownish to me.

Plus the initial post mocking their style was dead on and very amusing. Its no surprise people would agree with it.


crazymtf said:


> Kanye's new album is decent but again I can never understand why he gets so much love. His lyrics are meh at best most of the time and he raps about nothing 90% of the time, seriously...
> 
> *Production is great though.*


As Dead Precedence pointed out, you answered your own question.  Its not that the production is just "great" though, its on a whole 'nother level. Add the great features he gets and you got something amazing to listen to.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I don't focus on how they compare words. Its just they're all doing the same shit with no substance.  Just comes off as clownish to me.
> 
> Plus the initial post mocking their style was dead on and very amusing. Its no surprise people would agree with it.
> .



I'm not contesting people agreeing with it..If you read back a few pages when we were discussing said style, you'll see that even I agree with it.

I just don't find it fair to constantly pick on it when several artists do the same except they include the word 'like'..

I digress though..

how's everyone rating Kanye's album on a 0-10 scale(9 being arguably a classic)?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 12, 2010)

Gotta listen to more songs, but that one track really impressed me.

And I loved the line "Is Hip Hop just a euphemism for a new religion".


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2010)

Kanye's just an entertaining person. Like I said he feels like he's just that guy down the street rather than some untouchable rapper. With a lot of these guys while they have swag and style it feels like they are someone who's hard to relate to. With Kanye it feels like he's just a regular joe who's good at what he does. He's funny, he says clever shit, his production is godly. His lyrics aren't bad either. 

He's great.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 12, 2010)

*Ye Album Review*

I am typing my thoughts as I listen to each song. Not a whole lot of depth to what I am writing but just a general impression.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. _Dark Fantasy_ - Loved it as an intro. Great build up early on and just starts the album off with a good ass feel. Beat was pretty sick and the mini hook was good. It was a pretty big switch up from the actual beat to those parts but it worked perfect. 


2. _Gorgeous_ - Love the guitar riff in this beat. Other than that it was a simple beat but still real nice. Hook didn't wow me but it was relatively catchy. Raekwon fit on this track about as good as someone could. It made me want to hear Black Thought on it for some reason after hearing Kwon. Another good track.

3. _Power_ - Everyone knows about this track already. Hearing it come after the first 2 tracks made me like it more than I did before. I think it just goes perfect with the early feel and just carries it on. By itself I am still not a huge fan of this track. I think the background singing gets annoying. Beat is sick though. 

4. _All of the Lights Interlude_ - Beautiful. 

5. _All of the Lights_ - I dunno, I actually like this song a lot. Rihanna did good and I liked Kanye's feel on this one more than on the earlier tracks. I didn't like the parts after Kanye on this song though.

6. _Monster_ -  I just don't like this song. Wouldn't have this shit on the album. Jay Z did alright, Nikki was as annoying as ever, although she did sound good on the beat her vs still sucked. My favorite part of this was the little Rick Ross part at the beginning. Only track so far I couldn't find much good in. 

7. _So Appalled_ - First thing I think when I heard this is "why the fuck do people let Swizz Beatz on their songs?" He is just terrible. Jay was just alright for me again, Pusha T did alright as well and Cy Hi just seemed lazy or something. RZA was just an annoying ending to it. Didn't like this song much. 

The album got a bit weaker with these 2 middle songs.


8. _Devil in a New Dress_ - All I can think of when listening to this song is Jay Z - Song Cry. This song had a good beat but Kanye didn't fit well on it. In fact he just came across as real annoying on a beat like this. I liked the break down around the 3 minute mark. Didn't like Ross on it either but that doesn't surprise me. 

9. _Runaway_ - When listening to this I didn't feel like Kanye's singing fit the beat at all. Just didn't sound right, kind of amateur. I didn't like the beat on this song anyway. This is another one I wouldn't even have on the album. 

10. _Hell of a Life_ - Annoying. Deleted. 

11. _Blame Game_ - Liked this song. It had a simplistic feel to it but had a lot of emotion mixed in it without being overbearing. It would have been a lot better without all the back and forth voice effects Kanye put it. That just fucked it up. Like John Legend on it. 

12. _Lost in the World_ - Certainly an interesting song. I didn't love it or hate it. I guess if I was in the right mood it could be pretty enjoyable. 




Okay so what did I take away from this?

1. Kanye needs to produce a whole Good Music album where he is only featured on a couple of songs. He just isn't a good rapper. At least as far as trying to carry a whole album. He sounds a lot better when he just has 1 vs. I would also prefer he didn't do much with Cudi or Big Sean either. Keep it more with the likes of Mos Def and them.

2. Early on in this album I got the impression Kanye would do great at making like a Broadway play with his production. I don't know what it would be about but it seems like it would sound great and be pretty damn interesting.


----------



## moh (Nov 12, 2010)

\GODFATHER DON/


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I don't focus on how they compare words. Its just they're all doing the same shit with no substance.  Just comes off as clownish to me.
> 
> Plus the initial post mocking their style was dead on and very amusing. Its no surprise people would agree with it.
> 
> As Dead Precedence pointed out, you answered your own question.  Its not that the production is just "great" though, its on a whole 'nother level. Add the great features he gets and you got something amazing to listen to.



Wouldn't go that far. I think his production is quality work and I'm not taking it away from him but has far as a "Whole nother level" I never felt that. He never blew me away with his production, they've just been consistently good.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

^That's a bit sad considering most of his recent production has been collaboration with people like DJ Ski, Premier, Alchemist, RZA, and from what I've heard a little bit of Eric B.


----------



## kayos (Nov 12, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye's just an entertaining person. Like I said he feels like he's just that guy down the street rather than some untouchable rapper. With a lot of these guys while they have swag and style it feels like they are someone who's hard to relate to. *With Kanye it feels like he's just a regular joe who's good at what he does.* He's funny, he says clever shit, his production is godly. His lyrics aren't bad either.
> 
> He's great.



lolwut?
the same kanye who threw a hissy fit when he didnt win an award?
the same kanye who did a photoshoot as *jesus fucking christ*?
the same kanye who is so far up his own arse, its a miracle he isnt climbing out of his own mouth?


the man is talented, no doubt - even if i dont particularly like his shit - but come the fuck on. kanye's whole angle is that he is an arrogant prick, like 90% of popular mainstream rappers. im pretty sure he wouldnt sell half as many records if he wasnt.

the only thing about kanye west i can relate to is that he is black.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 12, 2010)

When it comes to KanYe you have to look at it a bit different. He's not the greatest MC out there, but the his wordplay can sometimes be hilarious as fuck. Combined with his style of rapping, his out of the world production, the man delivers almost every time.

Honestly I can see this one turning into another classic. This is already the album of the year for me. Yess MBDTF > Recovery for me.
Only track I found medicore was Hell of a Life. Also Chris Rock's skit >>> ALL


----------



## Haruko (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure if it's better than Big Boi's but it's definitely a great album for me


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 12, 2010)

Sir Lucious is pretty good indeed but it lacks 3K. That dude was my main reason to keep listening to outkast in first place


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it's decent-good. Better then that last piece of shit, I didn't even listen to all of that. I still think his best album is his first and the only one I'd actually consider "Classic" for him though personally I just thought it was a great album but still had few to many skip tracks to be a classic for me.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2010)

Late Registration was awesome


----------



## Haruko (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't really even consider 808s in Kanye's discography really. That was pretty much a separate issue, and even then you have to commend him coming out and making something like that, totally outside his comfort zone. That's pretty much how I see him; even if you don't like what he does you pretty much have to admire him for doing it.


----------



## kayos (Nov 12, 2010)

Haruko said:


> you have to commend him coming out and making something like that, totally outside his comfort zone.



never liked that whole "comfort zone" bullshit. its one of those buzzwords that people in the media use to safeguard people they like against otherwise deserved criticisms.

if its not good, then the record label shouldnt have released it. end of.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 12, 2010)

Friday Night Lights is out.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2010)

This is going to be great


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 12, 2010)

kayos said:


> lolwut?
> the same kanye who threw a hissy fit when he didnt win an award?
> the same kanye who did a photoshoot as *jesus fucking christ*?
> the same kanye who is so far up his own arse, its a miracle he isnt climbing out of his own mouth?
> ...



Kanye feeds off the hate and when hes at his lowest he makes the best music. Kanye and Lil'wayne are the most hard working MC's in the game right now imo. 

G.O.O.D Fridays was the best idea he has ever made.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2010)

Have you guys heard Joey's MM4 yet?

Fucking amazing bars


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 12, 2010)

kayos said:


> if its not good, then the record label shouldnt have released it. end of.



But it_ is_ good.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2D011lm8Fc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

^Produced By Kanye West


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 12, 2010)

Budden came hard


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2010)

"Came hard" 



Niko Bellic said:


> Kanye feeds off the hate and when hes at his lowest he makes the best music. Kanye and Lil'wayne are the most hard working MC's in the game right now imo.
> 
> G.O.O.D Fridays was the best idea he has ever made.



Um, Wayne? 

I Am Not A Human Being, lazy ass project.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> "Came hard"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah,  I can see where he's coming from. I don't really catch up with Wayne anymore, but during 2007-2009 that dude was like on every song on the radio and was still be able to produce mixtapes. Whether or not they'e fantastic is irrelevant, but you can't deny the sheer amount of material he releases.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess... But I mean putting out 100 whack projects at once doesn't do much for me. Like that Young Money Method for example. They can use that technique to put so much shit, won't change the fact that it's utter garbage


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2010)

ONE TIME!, TWO TIMES!, THREE TIMES!

J COLE!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2010)

kayos said:


> lolwut?
> the same kanye who threw a hissy fit when he didnt win an award?
> the same kanye who did a photoshoot as *jesus fucking christ*?
> the same kanye who is so far up his own arse, its a miracle he isnt climbing out of his own mouth?
> ...


You're not really understanding Kanye then. It's not about his arrogance but about how human he is. Since he first came out we've seen him as a person rather than being someone who appears to be on some other level like the majority of other rappers. He's had so many situations in the past with his accident, mom dying along with his fiance leaving him, George Bush incident, Taylor Swift incident, so much that makes him relatable to the everyday guy because he's not invincible, we know he's not. Most rappers though have some situations but that many? Come on now. 

Also I was mainly talking about his rapping style. He just has that unique voice and with the way he raps he doesn't sound like someone who's "deep in the rap game" like Jay-Z. He sounds like the guy down the street trying to rap even with hot lines, it's just different. Had Kanye had a different voice I wouldn't be saying this. 

He's arrogant yes but that's not really the whole thing. I've found that out of all the rappers the ones I can relate to the most are Kanye and Lupe. Kanye because of what I've stated here and Lupe because he's basically a rich me.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 12, 2010)

Link


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gLsiWWcmkU[/YOUTUBE]

Kid was like 14 or 15 when he made this, rapping over "All Caps" by Madvillain. Shit's pretty awesome for his age.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 12, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gLsiWWcmkU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kid was like 14 or 15 when he made this, rapping over "All Caps" by Madvillain. Shit's pretty awesome for his age.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 12, 2010)

Mobb Deep were also pretty young when they released their first album, not sure how young but still.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I guess... But I mean putting out 100 whack projects at once doesn't do much for me. Like that Young Money Method for example. They can use that technique to put so much shit, won't change the fact that it's utter garbage



I wouldn't call Da Drought 3 & 4 weak. They may have not been the best shit, but they were decent,


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 13, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Wayne was rather terrible back then though.





I actually thought that was pretty good other than his low voice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2010)

Jay-Z has signed Jay Electronica to Roc Nation. About time he was signed how old is he early 30s?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 13, 2010)

Ye's album was executed with perfection enough said has me pulled enough to cop the deluxe version w/ chain heavy and Mama's boyfriend the whole thing was done good I liked all of the songs except "Hell of a life". 

Cole's tape was cold as usual to expect. 

And to top it off Jay Electronica gets signed to rocnation he deserves it also along side this actually itself tells us there will be a confirmed Act II.


----------



## Haruko (Nov 13, 2010)

kayos said:


> never liked that whole "comfort zone" bullshit. its one of those buzzwords that people in the media use to safeguard people they like against otherwise deserved criticisms.
> 
> if its not good, then the record label shouldnt have released it. end of.



I said you don't have to like the work, you just have to commend the man.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 13, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gLsiWWcmkU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kid was like 14 or 15 when he made this, rapping over "All Caps" by Madvillain. Shit's pretty awesome for his age.



I tried to talk about OFWGKTA before but no one would.

And someone hook me up with the dirty version on 'Ye's album please.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 13, 2010)

How come J. Cole's tapes >> dude's albums?

His consistency is the best thing since slice bread.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z has signed Jay Electronica to Roc Nation. About time he was signed how old is he early 30s?



So we have Jay Z, Jay Electronica and Jay Cole?

I am changing my rap name to Jay Cyphon. 



Kameil said:


> *Ye's album was executed with perfection* enough said has me pulled enough to cop the deluxe version w/ chain heavy and Mama's boyfriend the whole thing was done good I liked all of the songs except "Hell of a life".



No it wasn't. 

I cant believe how overrated this album is already. I think people forget that part of a rap album is being able to rap. Kanye is mediocre at best. The production was good. I wont even say great because there were a few songs that were simply garbage.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 13, 2010)

Jay elec sounds like he's still in the 90s hiphop


----------



## Fraust (Nov 13, 2010)

Kanye's album was exectued with perfection... for an album with good music.

I personally don't see him as a lyrical genius, though he's not bad. His songs are fucking great and they're amazing to listen to, hype me up, all that good shit. I don't listen to him to hear crazy lyrics, metaphors, hidden meanings, or just wordplay... I can listen to J. Cole and Lupe for that, which is why listening to Kanye and not caring about how ridiculous the lyrics are is the best way to listen to him.

Plus he just ODs on his tracks with shit no one else will say. I lol'd on like three of his tracks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2010)

G.O.O.D. Friday track this week is Chain Heavy



No videos uploaded atm.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 13, 2010)

Listening through J. Coles mixtape now and for real I'ma be listening to it more than Ye. This dude is too nice to listen to. Favorite song might be Home for the Holidays.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 13, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I tried to talk about OFWGKTA before but no one would.



I did too, many people don't know about them I guess. You listened to Tyler's new shit over that N.E.R.D. track?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4wuo4ZZBs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh god I was listening to talib kweli all day

Get out my head yeeeezy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cxi1EPPBOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> So we have Jay Z, Jay Electronica and Jay Cole?
> 
> I am changing my rap name to Jay Cyphon.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Ye's best work of course but it was on par it's top notch enough to be called an Album of the year.  I still say College dropout was his best work of all, however I also think making the rap album the *artist* keeps his own vision and never delves in someone else's.

I guess some of you forget that to retain your position in the game you need to switch it up and adapt that's what Ye did and he delivered.  Ye's persona is showing what people couldn't fathom to speak and tells life's struggles in his own form through pieces of hilarity and shock.  If you can't appreciate the album in a sense then shame on ya for it. 

Whilst all of you oggle for your favorite artists to probably pop off a branch of 16's sounding like Cole or Lupe w/ a juicy message in it and awe on how they pieced it together w/ their wordplay lyric content etc well everyone contains something that makes them different that contributes to the standing Hip/Hop today hell I bet if "College Dropout" didn't emerge there wouldn't be a Cole or a Lupe.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 13, 2010)

I might be late but, why is Kanye west's album getting 5/5 from reviews?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I might be late but, why is Kanye west's album getting 5/5 from reviews?



Because it's good.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 13, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> I did too, many people don't know about them I guess. You listened to Tyler's new shit over that N.E.R.D. track?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4wuo4ZZBs0[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, I heard that. Reminds me I still need to listen to that N*E*R*D album. I just downloaded the new MellowHype album. Haven't listened yet.



Kameil said:


> Wasn't Ye's best work of course but it was on par it's top notch enough to be called an Album of the year.  I still say College dropout was his best work of all, however I also think making the rap album the *artist* keeps his own vision and never delves in someone else's.
> 
> I guess some of you forget that to retain your position in the game you need to switch it up and adapt that's what Ye did and he delivered.  Ye's persona is showing what people couldn't fathom to speak and tells life's struggles in his own form through pieces of hilarity and shock.  If you can't appreciate the album in a sense then shame on ya for it.
> 
> Whilst all of you oggle for your favorite artists to probably pop off a branch of 16's sounding like Cole or Lupe w/ a juicy message in it and awe on how they pieced it together w/ their wordplay lyric content etc well everyone contains something that makes them different that contributes to the standing Hip/Hop today hell I bet if "College Dropout" didn't emerge there wouldn't be a Cole or a Lupe.



This. Kanye's raps get alot of shit automatically because he was a producer first. He's not top of the game in terms of lyrics, but you could still put him on a track with 99% of rappers and he wouldn't look too bad.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Favorite song might be Home for the Holidays.



I was digging that too. Actually the whole tape's ill.

I felt Farewell, 2face, Home for the Holidays and Back to the Topic the most..Might change with a few more rotations though.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2010)

Kanye sounds a bit like J. Cole in Chain Heavy...that little anger tint lol


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I might be late but, why is Kanye west's album getting 5/5 from reviews?



Cuz this shit is goin hard 

But honestly I think its a good album and deserves to stand next to CD & LR. Its not perfect, but somehow its addictive as fuck

Also listened to Chain Heavy, glad that it turned out as a bonus track, it doesnt really fit with the tone of the rest of the album

Mini review for MBDTF after bumping it for several days now

*Dark Fantasy 5/5*
Perfect opener to set the tone of the album. Awesome production and awesome chorus

*Gorgeous 5/5 *
My favourite track, lyrics go hard 
_I don?t really give a f-ck about it at all
cause the same people that tried to black ball me
forgot about 2 things, my black balls_

*POWER 5/5*
Anthem song of the album. Beat is sick

*AOTL interlude 10/5* 
Elton piano solos this shit . 

*AOTL 5/5*
Antoher anthem song, but catchy and works. 

*Monster 4/5*
still not diggin Nicki verse, and honestly Jay was subpar too
Only good use of Rick Ross in years was on this track.  

*So Appaled 4.5/5*
Jay & Kanye go hard. SwiZZ & RZA were a bit too much

*DIAND 3/5*
Never liked this song, and Rick Ross made it worse then the leaked version

*Runaway 3.5/5 *
The six minute version was better, this one feels drawn out. Still good song and I'm using the six minutes as cut of point in iTunes 

*Hell of a Life (3/5)*
Cant stand the beat. 

*Blame Game 6/5* 
John Legend was perfect. Sad love story that even got better when you hear the girl on the skit after. Bonus point for Chris Rock skit

*LITW + WWSIA (4/5)*
Good outro for the album. Lyrically nothing special but production makes up a lot. And the humble clapping at the end of the skit was perfect

*Overall 4.5/5*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> So we have Jay Z, Jay Electronica and Jay Cole?
> 
> I am changing my rap name to Jay Cyphon.
> 
> ...



Agreed...the fuck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2010)

Already listened to it a few times already. This surpasses Recovery for me. It's just a different kind of album than a pure rap album. Musically it's incredible. As for Kanye's actual rapping, it's classic Kanye. We know how he raps. He hasn't changed for this album. My most favorite album of the year.


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm with the overrated guys. Too much hype.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 13, 2010)

damn i can dig this. kanye is mixing everything up and putting it in one bag, and it's working!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I was digging that too. Actually the whole tape's ill.
> 
> I felt Farewell, 2face, Home for the Holidays and Back to the Topic the most..Might change with a few more rotations though.



True true. 

There was maybe 1 or 2 songs I didn't keep minus the reused songs like Higher, Blow Up, In the Morning etc...


----------



## Deweze (Nov 14, 2010)

Can't wait for all three Jay's to do a song


----------



## LayZ (Nov 14, 2010)

My thoughts on recent topics:

Kanye album was good but definitely not the best of 2010.  I'd have to go with "overrated" in regards to the initial hype about it.  

Nice to see Kweli on the latest G.O.O.D. Friday track but there was nothing outstanding about the track overall IMO.

J. Cole mixtape was pretty much what I expected. Which is something nice to hold me over until he releases his much anticipated album.


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2010)

Kanye's album was good, not the best but above par from all of the overrated albums that came out this year( Big Boi and Eminem's album's as top offenders).  The production was great though and the main reason to ever listen to Kanye. In terms of "mainstream" hip hop it was the best though by leaps and bounds.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 15, 2010)

omg, let me get a link to Kanye's album, I don't feel like looking through the thread.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 15, 2010)

This DUDE has it for download..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 15, 2010)

good lookin ma dude.

EDIT: uuuhhh. how do i dl? i clicked the title and the image no dl link. do i have to register?


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 15, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> good lookin ma dude.
> 
> EDIT: uuuhhh. how do i dl? i clicked the title and the image no dl link. do i have to register?



Narr i think it got remove IDK why..but i have on my ipod and that

EDIT: ok i found out why the link not working cuz the moderator took it down,.. sorry about that.. BUt i can ask the dude if you want me to for the link??


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got hooked up, thnx anyway.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 15, 2010)

seem like diddy mad at jay, but nobody know which one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2010)

Swizz Beats monster Mondays week 4.



Kanye's last  G.O.O.D Friday track is this week


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOhAq_7jsuI[/YOUTUBE]

Dope. 
*The last time life kicked me in the ass I pulled down his pants and put my foot up his ass! What a catastrophe it be for me to be a bitch ass pussy, and not open a can of whoop ass!*


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 15, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Swizz Beats monster Mondays week 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Kanye's last  G.O.O.D Friday track is this week



Wait what? I thought it was going till Christmas


----------



## Deweze (Nov 15, 2010)

^It goes until his album comes out lol

It would never be until christmas


----------



## Deweze (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2010)

Dre be back 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFW7XGvnUrE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll believe this is a detox track when the album finally comes out in a couple of years.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Dope.


I love Bad & Evil tracks because I think they bring the best out of each other.


Dark Uchiha said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watchv=3GGQt1XkvBY


Majestic


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Dre be back
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFW7XGvnUrE[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, you beat me to it. I was about to post this.

Anyway, I fucks with this. This song go hard. Im VERY impressed with this track. Akon did his thing on the hook. Snoop and Dre's verses were pretty good. The beat is crazy. Thumbs up!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2010)

That new T.I. feat Eminem is horrible..

Also,

Jay-Z said ''Take Over'' > ''Ether''



> “I think in the history when we look back, and I don’t mean no disrespect to Nas, I think when we look back it’s not even close,” he shared, adding, “I just think it was a better record.”



I always thought the same..But I don't really mention it around people because you can get lynched for saying that..But I always thought ''Take Over'' was a better song..and factual aswell..''Ether'' was full of lies/rumours..''Take Over'' also sounds way better than ''Ether''..Heh..I was starting to think I was the only one in the universe that thought Take Over was superior..Now I know it's me and Jay..lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the T.I. ft Eminem song. Lyrics are so/so but the chorus, beat, and flow is nice. Especially his flow on the second verse. 

Also no fan of Nas, actually don't like much of his music, but ether >>> take over. Jayz Jay still better overall though if you ask me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2010)

Takeover was the better song but Ether was the better diss track.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2010)

@crazymtf

I dunno man..I always felt ether's impact was mostly due because no one was expecting Nas to come back like that..so it had that 'surprise' factor..as a record though..I always found Take Over superior..from beat to flow to structure(seeing as how Jay actually went at more people than just Nas) to being actually factual.

Ether did have the most impact though, it even changed hip-hop's lingo..When someone gets gotten on a diss track its usually referred to 'he got ethered'..

Sometimes it pains me to have to keep silence but I hardly ever argue in favor of Taken Over though honestly I always preferred it to Ether.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2010)

Take over isn't bad, just not as good. But overall the beef wasn't as "One sided" as people say.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 16, 2010)

- That new Dre song sounds like something I would actually expect from a new album. I am a little iffy on the hook for now.

- Didn't really like the TI and Em but there first song together wasn't good either. They just don't mix well.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 16, 2010)

takeover > ether overall imo

i agree with what point blank said mostly as a complete record takeover > ether but as a purely diss track ether > takeover if that makes sense

also ti and em song is... meh to me. atm it doesnt have that "ohhh shit" factor for me atm like how exhibit c had for me or power


----------



## Deweze (Nov 16, 2010)

He's not 'trying' to sound smart lmao


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2010)

This is a dope track IMO. Love this beat, chorus, Royce came hard, eminem finished good. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOr9F4NFPxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually feel the other way around I think Ether's a better song, but Takeover comes harder in the diss. Nas would throw a few subtle shots that no one really cared about but to be honest a lot of them felt like pre school insults, insulting the way he looked, etc. Whereas Takeover wasted no time at dismantling Nas, though I always had a grudge against Takeover for bodying Prodigy. 

I actually like this better than Ether


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 16, 2010)

I always felt that Jay won the beef he had with Nas. Takeover _and _Superugly vs Ether...

Everything Jay said in "Takeover" was 100% true.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol, Supa Ugly was wack and an ironic title for a diss song from Jay. Anyways I think it was mentioned earlier that the reason Ether got so much hype was, people weren't expecting Nas to come back hard with a track and when he hit Jay with Ether they overhyped just a teeny bit. I mean Nas was coming from albums like Nastradamus, this beef was great for Nas though and is considered to have sparked his revival with Stillmatic and got him out of his Nastradamus phase.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2010)

Dope track - Love to hear Em and Dre doing serious shit again. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNa-ka8dHuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2010)

I...thought that song really sucked

especially considered that this is the same team that made songs like this: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbw_BxDwdjk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2010)

Didn't think it sucked at all. Forgot about dre is more upbeat and cause Dre didn't have problems with his album and thinking about quitting. Different subject matter. One is about getting back on it, the other is showing off. Plus never loved Em's verse, second half kind of sucked IMO, begining is fire though.

Lols don't know why thought you posted forgot about dre. 

Yeah GC is good though a goofy song.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 17, 2010)

Late, but does Jay Electronica signing with Rocnation mean he's gonna be putting something out soon. I need some new Electronica


----------



## Deweze (Nov 17, 2010)

He just put out 2 songs, they are on  hotnewhiphop for download


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcE_dZ986uI[/YOUTUBE]

jay Electronica is the truth.  All this other BS yall talking in here need to stop and hear real music!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 18, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcE_dZ986uI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> jay Electronica is the truth.  All this other BS yall talking in here need to stop and hear real music!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfEgoBFGGLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2010)

old news is old man


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

crazymtf can you stop posting vidyas that will obviously be removed?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 18, 2010)

What you guys think of Dre and Cole collab


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 18, 2010)

idk if jcole sounds matches well with a dre beat.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2010)

Dre can make a beat for anyone even Canibus


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> crazymtf can you stop posting vidyas that will obviously be removed?



Not my fault youtube locks eminem's shit down quick


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 18, 2010)

Friday Night Lights is fucking bangin


----------



## Deweze (Nov 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Friday Night Lights is fucking bangin


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2010)

Pilot Talk 2 > Friday night lights 

That's right I said it. 

Wanna see why? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You Want Some Of This?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 18, 2010)

Will is classic shit


----------



## Table (Nov 19, 2010)

Is Nicki Minaj's new album out yet? =/


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2010)

Table said:


> Is Nicki Minaj's new album out yet? =/



Internet is your friend. Google for a/the release date.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 19, 2010)

earl simmons back in jail again..

i bet he blames hov for it.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2010)

Table said:


> Is Nicki Minaj's new album out yet? =/



You are better off asking in the Nicki Minaj thread or in the Unintelligent Hip-Hop thread.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 19, 2010)

LMAO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 19, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Pilot Talk 2 > Friday night lights
> 
> That's right I said it.
> 
> ...



<3 Curren$y.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 19, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> earl simmons back in jail again..
> 
> i bet he blames hov for it.



*sighs* I give up already...


----------



## Kameil (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got something to express I'd like to see a more open mind in this thread particularly this is the "Intelligent" Hip/Hop thread it really needs to show.  I think the majority of NF'ers that post here are uncomfortable to venture and zone out of Cole and Lupe as the leading role in this thread when there's many other artists that have a different flare and are on par w/ those two.  

Cole and Lupe can be definitely appreciated but we need to expose more of the underrated artists I'm talking of *THE UNDERGROUND*.  I mean why aren't we any posting any Joell Ortiz, Emilio Rojas, Lamar Kendrick, Dom Kennedy, Stalley,?

I'm more than happy to present new faces to anyone but really we really can't be bathing in Lupe or Cole's fecal matter the whole route of this thread start showing y'all appreciate *TRUE* hip/hop.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree with appreciating the less known people.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 19, 2010)

Gonna do y'all a heavy favor here's a good start to unraveling your minds away into something good here are my suggestions DL if you'd like. 

Emilio Rojas: Life without shame (It just dropped recently)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DL/Watch




Cyhi Da Prynce: Royal Flush (Atlanta Native G.O.O.D. Music signed check it)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DL/Watch




Freddie Gibbs: Str8 killa no filla 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aion Leveling




Kendrick Lamar: Overly Dedicated (West coast Native co-signed by Dre) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



DL/Watch




Here's a *Major* suggestion if you see the production team Cookin Soul in a record's tag it's good Here's their entire tape discography they redid. 


Andre 3000 best tape that summed up all of his greatest words

*Spoiler*: __ 



DL/Watch


----------



## Kameil (Nov 19, 2010)

BIG KRIT: Big Krit Wuz Here (Mississippi Native had a distinct hit w/ Adele's "Hometown" trk he sampled)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You Want Some Of This?




Dom Kennedy: From the westside w/ love (Best West coast lyricist in my opinion right now on par with Kendrick Lamar) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



You Want Some Of This?




Illecism (West coast Native Sacramento Natomas Park this guy is pretty sick)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## LayZ (Nov 19, 2010)

I think we encourage members to post intelligent artists that they feel passionate about no matter who they are. Lots of different stuff gets posted in this thread but no one really comments on it, so it doesn't become a topic of discussion.  If anyone feels really strong about an suggested artist, then post a detailed description of their work and make comparisons to similar artists.  If you greatly enjoy something posted in this thread, let them know and add your input to the discussion.

EDIT: Use Kameil as an example lol


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2010)

Both LayZ and Kameil make excellent points. Raise the underground peeps!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIffsgt5YOo[/YOUTUBE]

Straight lyrics


----------



## Shikakumaru (Nov 19, 2010)

This guy is generating big buzz in Britain... (this song is kinda old)


----------



## Kameil (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIwPP8y1d4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm more of an old school fan than an underground fan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2010)

I rarely listen to underground hip-hop nowadays..I find the constant 'whining' you find in a lot of underground artists' material annoying and tiresome.

Also, the somehow '_we are superior because we listen to artists that aren't on MTV_' mentality some underground hip-hop fans have is just..

I'm sort of on the same vibe Dead Precedence is.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

Underground is still coming up with most of the best music in the genre whining or not


----------



## Kameil (Nov 20, 2010)

^ To add to that Underground is what made most of your favorite artists today more than likely.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Underground is still coming up with most of the best music in the genre whining or not


Nowadays, I could probably agree. Though still debtable, in general though no.



Kameil said:


> ^ To add to that Underground is what made most of your favorite artists today more than likely.



And a lot of underground artists would trade their stans and cult following for a decent chance to blow. (Canibus, probably Diabolic) A lot of underground artists are underground not because they want to be but because they can't get signed.


----------



## Rannic (Nov 20, 2010)

Kameil said:


> BIG KRIT: Big Krit Wuz Here (Mississippi Native had a distinct hit w/ Adele's "Hometown" trk he sampled)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Been listening to Illecism and Nicatyne for a while.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 20, 2010)

What Illecism project do you recommend? He was the only one mentioned that I didn't already know about/fucks with.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 20, 2010)

I remember when i got stuck on Aceyalone for a while no homo


----------



## Deweze (Nov 20, 2010)

NO                HOBO


----------



## Kameil (Nov 20, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> What Illecism project do you recommend? He was the only one mentioned that I didn't already know about/fucks with.



His latest "Molotov" and also "The Sun don't chill"


----------



## Kameil (Nov 20, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Nowadays, I could probably agree. Though still debtable, in general though no.
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of underground artists would trade their stans and cult following for a decent chance to blow. (Canibus, probably Diabolic) A lot of underground artists are underground not because they want to be but *because they can't get signed*.



Not true as of lately the Indie route is the best you can entirely go as an upcoming artist within the game and even the Vets are trying to go independent in an underground circuit. I've heard too many people say this It's merely by the choice of the artist his/herself but more so mainly for the fact they're not bound by anyone's choice it's all in their hands.

It's why you see a stump in music today you have so many people trying to do it as of lately just for the mere fact of trying to make it Indie within the underground that's the only standpoint why most of y'all are saying it sucks when you haven't even listened to the ones who are making a buzz.  Whereas there's few mainstream successes who can actually maintain their popularity and different flare to offer.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I know about the whole staying independent ordeal, I.T. does it  so that he can't be told what to put on his records and what not and he supposedly makes more money if he stays independent than if he gets signed.

I only used Canibus because he obviously failed to blow even though during 1998 he was supposedly the hottest thing out, but with his whole beef with LL Cool J, beef with Em, and his debut album flopping he fell off the face of the earth. He's not underground because he wants to be, same for Diabolic the track where he disses the industry was so reminiscent of How to Rob and tried to get his name out there, but it flopped seeing as no one cared enough to respond to him.

Point I'm saying is that underground isn't some sort of holy place where only the elite emcees lie, and many would trade all these backpackers for a chance to blow.

I've listened to my fair share of underground btw, and the reason why I don't really like it is because they tend to put an emphasis on lyrics and multis way too much and trying to sound intelligent over a beat, over flow, delivery, and charisma. Now that's not every artist obviously, but from what I've listened to it's what it seems.

Underground artists I listened to Aceyalone, I.T., Rass Kass, Pharaoh Monch, R.A. Rugged Man, Jedi Mind Tricks, Canibus etc, etc. you get gist.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 20, 2010)

IT has a unbelievable amount of fans


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

In the net... Nah he does, he also has some of the worst stans as well.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

After so much hype on hiphop forums im finally trying out Jay Cole. Hope he isnt overrated .


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 20, 2010)

See what you all wrote about the underground scene and I agree on alot of it, but another reason why they want to go independent is because they will make more money, and the industry doesnt wants that, and thats why Lupe Fiasco's Lasers have been released. because he has signed a contract that when it gets released he doesnt have to work with them anymore. so they doesnt want to release until you have written another contract, and there are other ways that the industry will make alot of money on the rappers which they dont deserve and thats why so many want to go independet, samething for Nas wanting another cd with unreleased songs released and company refusing it.

on the topic with independet or underground rappers
I saw The Arsonists,Ill Bill with Sicknature & Jedi Mind Tricks 2 days ago, shit was AWSOME! even got a JMT t-shirt!


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm sorry Cubey, but I just can't agree with you.

The underground isn't some holy nirvana where only elite emcees lie, there are tons of rappers that are "underground" and would love to blow. They would probably trade their backpacking fans, for record deal and rap about shit if given the chance. See Eminem how he switched up his persona in Infinite listen to "It's Ok" and compare it to his next albums where he's talkin about rapin whores, doin drugs, etc, etc.

As far as Joe Budden is concerned, I don't listen to him but comparing writing a club track to lyrical braggadacio rap is asinine. And the dude has so many beefs, one of the key components to getting well known and staying relevant (see Eminem, 50 cent)



As far as caring for the genre is concerned, I'm going to go out on a limb and say Lil Wayne probably loves rap music more than a ton of other "real"emcees.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on man, you shouldn't discriminate against underground. I know it has a lot of stuck up self righteous fans, but you'll be missing out on some artists, not all underground is preachy bullshit conspiracy govt. shit. J live and Aceyalone are worth chekcing out, the latter probably being the most lyrical emcee ever. (Yes more than Canibus).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2010)

Word?

I heard of J live before I think..Aceyalone defo doesn't ring bells..

And since you're not with the 'we cool cuz we're on underground' bullshit I'll actually give them a listen after work..Mind introduce me to a few tracks so I don't have to search for ages..

I'm out for now..I'll hit the thread tomorrow..it's 2AM where I'm at, got work at 6.30AM..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Of course. You can't be mainstream and put out quality. If you want to choose your own shit, you're gonna have to fly under the radar (see the Joe Budden example, I.T., Canibus, Royce). All rappers that have risen just a tad into the mainstream. And even then, Canibus' latest album did only like 760 the first week. Eminem can rap with Nicki Garbage Minaj, and do 741,000.



Kanye, Common,Lupe say hi, oh and Canibus and I.T. are obscenely overrated.
Canibus' albums for the most part blow, his only decent album was Rip the Jacker



> Okay, this made me laugh  Who the fuck have you been listening to?



Diabolic, 50 cent (when he was underground), Canibus, Krino, I.T.





> I've heard Prodigy say shit like that (minus the metaphors/multis) so...?



Prodigy is the man, and he has beef with Joe Budden, we can't be friends anymore. 





> Name three substantial mainstream tracks from the past month. I'll wait.



I don't listen to current mainstream that much but the new Kanye albums has some decent tracks





> Wouldn't you want to retain individuality? The record companies won't put out something they think won't sell. And honestly, for all the effort you're making to convince me underground rappers are whiny fronters, you come off as not even knowing the topic you're ranting about. Honestly, how often do you listen to the underground?



This is where Kanye and Lupe come into play. 


Anyway for Jlive and Aceyalone just check out their debut albums

But Traveling Music, and the other Aceyalone track I posted should suffice.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't keep up with the beef, and don't really give a shit about it, but Prodigy is waaaaaaaaay out of his prime right now. Infamous,Hell on Earth, Murda Muzik>>>>>>Joe Budden's carrer. And Mobb Deep is probably the most sampled hip hop group ever, seriously I hear them on Jay's shit (D'evils) to JMT, to Pun(Beware) etc.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

You brought that up. Figured you hated Joe. Joe wrecked him on Blood on the Wall . Also, Joe>>>>Mobb Deep 

But I never liked Mobb Deep sooooooo.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> You brought that up. Figured you hated Joe.



Nah I actualy don't listen to him, but if someone could point outsome tracks of his that would make me think he's anything more than say Cassidy, Papoose, Fabulous. Maybe I'll change my mind




> Joe wrecked him on Blood on the Wall . Also, *Joe>>>>Mobb Deep*



If it's prime Mobb Deep than 



Nowadays, I could probably see it. Even if they did beef in their prime, I wil admit that Prodigy would have probably still been bodied, he was never a reknowned lyricist.



> But I never liked Mobb Deep sooooooo.



Well you should.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

> Cassidy, Papoose, Fabulous.



Better than all 3 . Joe is deep man. Emo bastard puts his life into his tracks. 

[YOUTUBE]udk6NW_XEb8[/YOUTUBE]

Love this track. They all ripped it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> Better than all 3 . Joe is deep man. *Emo bastard puts his life into his tracks. *[YOUTUBE]udk6NW_XEb8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Love this track. They all ripped it.



So does Kid Cudi.


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea, Except Joe can rap lol


----------



## Deweze (Nov 20, 2010)

Cash said:


> After so much hype on hiphop forums im finally trying out Jay Cole. Hope he isnt overrated .



Link removed


----------



## Cash (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll grab those mixtapes. I  downloaded the Friday Night lights mixtape. the intro is seriously dope. I got side tracked by trying Wiz K out though. His mixtape was dope. Gonna get back on Cole later. 

I seriously needed new rappers to bump. Im in a rut.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignoring the massive ignorance that's here....

Here's The Starting Five some Atlanta natives going in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG19zzh0ORg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Kanye, Common,Lupe say hi, oh and Canibus and I.T. are obscenely overrated.
> Canibus' albums for the most part blow, his only decent album was Rip the Jacker



Melatonin Magik blew? 

Anyways, Common was originally underground in the 90's rapper and blew up with I Used To love H.E.R. and the West Coast beef. Lupe's new album was being delayed because he refuses to sell-out, so that's not the best example. Kanye sold out with the two albums before MBDTF.



> Diabolic, 50 cent (when he was underground), Canibus, Krino, I.T.



50 was x1,000,000 better underground than mainstream, regardless if he was part of the "underground is cool" club. IDGAF, he could spit then, he can't spit now. Canibus can spit, so can Diabolic and I.T. and I've heard Krino's come out with some good shit before.



> Prodigy is the man, and he has beef with Joe Budden, we can't be friends anymore.



And yet P falls into the example point black gave..

It doesn't affect my opinion of him (he's still badass) though.



> I don't listen to current mainstream that much but the new Kanye albums has some decent tracks



I can bring up a horrible track for every great one you can find in the mainstream. The underground, for the most part, is consistently substantial.



> This is where Kanye and Lupe come into play.



I can counter that with Wayne. His mainstream albums (such as Tha Carter III) suck. His mixtapes don't, but they fly underground? Coincidence? 



> Anyway for Jlive and Aceyalone just check out their debut albums
> 
> But Traveling Music, and the other Aceyalone track I posted should suffice.


----------



## Cash (Nov 21, 2010)

> I can counter that with Wayne. His mainstream albums (such as Tha Carter III) suck. His mixtapes don't, but they fly underground? Coincidence?



Bad example. Fly underground? He is the biggest rapper in hiphop ATM. Drought 3 and No Ceilings were hyped more than peoples album. Especially drought 3. The hype around that mixtape was massive. Nothing with Wayne can be considered underground. Huge fanbase.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Melatonin Magik blew?


Okay maybe I was a bit harsh, but point is his albums have always been subpar, whether it's cause of the fact that he can't make albums or he needs a decent producer is producer I don't know.


> Anyways, Common was originally underground in the 90's rapper and blew up with I Used To love H.E.R. and the West Coast beef. Lupe's new album was being delayed because he refuses to sell-out, so that's not the best example. Kanye sold out with the two albums before MBDTF.



This I can agree with, but Ye wasn't exactly himself hs mom dying, girlfriend leaving and a bunch of other shit. Not going to make any excuses, but if you want to play that you know who also sold out Eminem  Compare It's Ok to his verse on Renegade.





> 50 was x1,000,000 better underground than mainstream, regardless if he was part of the "underground is cool" club. IDGAF, he could spit then, he can't spit now. Canibus can spit, so can Diabolic and I.T. and I've heard Krino's come out with some good shit before.



I only listed those rappers because, you claimed that underground artists don't take jabs at mainstream artists.

Either 50 fell of or sold out pick and choose

Canibus fell of a while ago, with his scientific tracks rambling about nothing, not to mention his new voice irks me. I liked his voice pre army days.

Diabolic dissed the industry in the vid I posted a while back

And I.T. diss the industry so many times it's not even funny.

Did you listen to Krino's fuck eminem diss? 




> And yet P falls into the example point black gave..
> 
> It doesn't affect my opinion of him (he's still badass) though.



P just fell off, ever since the Jay beef, the drugs, and probably his sickle cell anemia affecting him.  But we shouldn't make any excuses





> I can bring up a horrible track for every great one you can find in the mainstream. The underground, for the most part, is consistently substantial.



I know I just wanted to show you not all mainstream is garbage.




> I can counter that with Wayne. His mainstream albums (such as Tha Carter III) suck. His mixtapes don't, but they fly underground? Coincidence?



His album got leaked so he had to redo a shit ton of songs, but yeah C3 felt like it was for teeny boppers whereas his mixtapes show off his talent.




> Dayum, I'm going to have to look into these guys



 that was actually at point blank, but you should Aceyalone is like a more refined Canibus, and they actually have classics under their belts.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Okay maybe I was a bit harsh, but point is his albums have always been subpar, whether it's cause of the fact that he can't make albums or he needs a decent producer is producer I don't know.



That's kinda true.



> This I can agree with, but Ye wasn't exactly himself hs mom dying, girlfriend leaving and a bunch of other shit. Not going to make any excuses, but if you want to play that you know who also sold out Eminem  Compare It's Ok to his verse on Renegade.



I suppose..

I wouldn't consider many things on Infinite "selling out." One, mainly because to sell out, he would have had to establish a persona, and then give it up for money, and second, he was still ripping through nearly the entire thing, lol.

i could see Encore as falling off though.



> I only listed those rappers because, you claimed that underground artists don't take jabs at mainstream artists.



Oh yeah, I can see your point... But my problem is that, if the only thing they did was get at mainstream artists in an effort to blow up while having no talent, they would be part of the group you and point blank are talking about.



> Either 50 fell of or sold out pick and choose



He definitely sold out. Compare Many Men from 2003 to anything on The Massacre and later.



> Canibus fell of a while ago, with his scientific tracks rambling about nothing, not to mention his new voice irks me. I liked his voice pre army days.



I feel you.



> Diabolic dissed the industry in the vid I posted a while back
> 
> And I.T. diss the industry so many times it's not even funny.
> 
> Did you listen to Krino's fuck eminem diss?



You make compelling points. You have to remember though, that even Eminem came up dissing people and making fun of everyone. It isn't like mainstream artists don't so it 



> P just fell off, ever since the Jay beef, the drugs, and probably his sickle cell anemia affecting him.  But we shouldn't make any excuses



When is he getting out, btw?



> I know I just wanted to show you not all mainstream is garbage.



No one said all mainstream is garbage 

I mean, I like B.o.B.



> His album got leaked so he had to redo a shit ton of songs, but yeah C3 felt like it was for teeny boppers whereas his mixtapes show off his talent.



Oh, I didn't know. But still, all the "T-Wayne" stuff, and the autotune could've been toned down a bit.



> that was actually at point blank, but you should Aceyalone is like a more refined Canibus, and they actually have classics under their belts.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I suppose..
> 
> I wouldn't consider many things on Infinite "selling out." One, mainly because to sell out, he would have had to establish a persona, and then give it up for money, and second, he was still ripping through nearly the entire thing, lol.
> 
> i could see Encore as falling off though.



I don't mean fall of I mean, sell out, change his persona. In "It's Ok" it's almost Christian rap and the shit he says, "But in the midst of this insanity I found my Christianity", "I quit smokin cess". Yet in his next albums he's cussing out Christians, talks about smokin dope, and having a bad childhood. Whereas infinite he never once brought that shit up. 

Don't get it twisted I think his next albums are infinitely better than Infinite.



> Oh yeah, I can see your point... But my problem is that, if the only thing they did was get at mainstream artists in an effort to blow up while having no talent, they would be part of the group you and point blank are talking about.



Trust me I don't think all underground is like that.

50 obviously did that and it worked, Pun disses, the Wu disses him. etc etc.

Canibus just failed to blow, he was supposedly the next big thing, but in his next albums he almost sounds bitter in the fact that he didn't make. "Liked Cool J, but thought Stephen Jay Gould was cooler, And he never liked to propagate rumors" obvious shot at Cool J even though the beef was over, that was in Poet Laureate II. He also had a recent song dissin Em even though they're beef was supposedly over, "You a bitch for dissin Mariah". 

Diabolic and I.T., not goin to comment, I.T. obviously wants to do his own thing and stay underground I believe.

K-rino dissed Em for those racist tapes, even though no one made a big deal about it. Callin out for attention. 

Oh and take a gander at this

Link removed

Which further solidifies my point that underground has quite a bunch of bitter rappers.




> You make compelling points. You have to remember though, that even Eminem came up dissing people and making fun of everyone. It isn't like mainstream artists don't so it



I honestly don't know any other mainstream rapper that came up dissing celebrities, not beefs as in Joe Budden esque beef, or Jay Z vs Nas beef, but straight up dissin ICP(his first beef I belive), Britney and a bunch of other smucks.



> When is he getting out, btw?



Don't know, honestly just really got into Mobb Deep the last month and have been listening to their old school shit. Btw did you see the vid Mac 10 handle, shit is raw.  One of the best hip hop vids, I've seen.



> No one said all mainstream is garbage
> 
> I mean, I like B.o.B.



Yeah it's just guys like Drake, Wayne (I actually like him, it's when he does collabs), etc etc.



> Oh, I didn't know. But still, all the "T-Wayne" stuff, and the autotune could've been toned down a bit.



Yeah, but I applaud Wayne and Kanye for tryin somethin different even Em with his bootleg accent, if they all rapped like they did in their "prime" (same topics, same flow) they would have been forgotten a while ago.



>



Yeah those two guys are obscenely underrated. J live has it all from flow, lyrics, delivery, voice, to topics.

And Aceyalone is probably my new Canibus right now, even though he's been at it way longer than him.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAq8-xUAxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 21, 2010)

great getting completly ignored... ohwell 
just wanted to say that here is a interesting Howard Stern interview with Jay-z about his new book Decoded(which is really good!) which I thought you guys would like, and dont forget to buy the book!

Link removed

Would appreciate a link to where I can download it though, cant find it anywhere :/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought the book and I'm currently reading it. It's an amazing book. I'd advise anyone to read it. It's worth it.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2010)

More recently I have been seeing comments on youtube from some songs where people start arguing about the Illuminati and I see people go shit crazy over trying to argue whether the artist is talking about the Illuminati or not. 

It fucking blows my mind cause I honestly don't think the artists give that much of a fuck about them.

Do Rap/Hip-Hop artists really have that much influence on/from the Illuminati whether it exists or not? Cause I usually see the lyrics as something completely different and then some guy says "Oh look he's talking about the illuminati".....

Was just curious cause it's almost everywhere I see..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 21, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I bought the book and I'm currently reading it. It's an amazing book. I'd advise anyone to read it. It's worth it.



I ordered it recently and expecting it next week. Good to know it doesnt dissapoint



Bleach said:


> More recently I have been seeing comments on youtube from some songs where people start arguing about the Illuminati and I see people go shit crazy over trying to argue whether the artist is talking about the Illuminati or not.
> 
> It fucking blows my mind cause I honestly don't think the artists give that much of a fuck about them.
> 
> ...



Honestly most of the people dont even know shit about Illuminati. They just associate it with anti-christ and devil worshippers. While its not even close to that. As for Jay having such connections, perhaps he does, perhaps he doesnt - dont know, dont care. Either way it would hardly make him a devil worshippers or somethinh along those lines


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> More recently I have been seeing comments on youtube from some songs where people start arguing about the Illuminati and I see people go shit crazy over trying to argue whether the artist is talking about the Illuminati or not.
> 
> It fucking blows my mind cause I honestly don't think the artists give that much of a fuck about them.
> 
> ...



Those people are like feminists or freudians, they listen to a song and try to find shit about illumanti, even if it's not what the artist is talking about.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Honestly most of the people dont even know shit about Illuminati. They just associate it with anti-christ and devil worshippers. While its not even close to that. As for Jay having such connections, perhaps he does, perhaps he doesnt - dont know, dont care. Either way it would hardly make him a devil worshippers or somethinh along those lines



The people that write the comments usually do know what the Illuminati was really about. They go on to explain how the work and control whatever the hell they control and shit.

Just find it odd.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 21, 2010)

Check out John Robinson

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQjcADamtkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 21, 2010)

Precedence, how the fuck did you not post this J-Live track.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Precedence, how the fuck did you not post this J-Live track.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 21, 2010)

Bleach most of those comments are from teenagers who also learned about the word illuminati from another youtube video


----------



## Distance (Nov 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> More recently I have been seeing comments on youtube from some songs where people start arguing about the Illuminati and I see people go shit crazy over trying to argue whether the artist is talking about the Illuminati or not.
> 
> It fucking blows my mind cause I honestly don't think the artists give that much of a fuck about them.
> 
> ...



Don't listen to them my friend, it's a conspiracy with more plot holes than bleach. It's not good for your health to believe in this nonsense. What you hear these rappers say is exactly what they are saying, nothing more, nothing less. 

If you believe Jay-Z's lyrics are subliminal messages that hint about an underground secret organisation run by inbred Jewish Lizards who worship Satan, practise homosexuality, set the exchange rate, corrupt the youth, orchestrate wars, influence our thoughts, plan to get us micro-chipped, make us obese, lower our IQ, cause climate change, made Barack Obama president, caused Aids, rape aliens in the hopes that it will lead the rest of the world away from Jesus Christ that's up to you.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> on/from the Illuminati whether it exists or not? Cause I usually see the lyrics as something completely different and then some guy says "Oh look he's talking about the illuminati".....



It's a fad. People forcefully look for symbolism and such and accuse artist of belonging to these cults/sects..

Jay-Z himself already stated he's not part of any cult or sect..He stated he even adds fuel to the fire on purpose with the satanic themes you see in some of his vids(on to the next one etc)..He has admitted to not being a Mason but enoying playing with the minds of those who want to find something in his raps..He said he does that purely for entertainment purposes..It's in a radio interview but there's a vid of it..just look for it..It's Angie Martinez interviewing him..

Most of the artists you see portraying satanic themes/luciferian philosophy through their vids and music are merely conspiracy theories enthusiasts themselves and nothing more..

I doubt Illuminati would fuck with rappers or singers or w/e anyway..

_Okay guys, we’ve had full control of the globe, somehow, for all these centuries. what to do now? energy, food, agriculture…so many challenges to come that we need to effectively maintain our complete control of humanity. one little slip-up and the planet may discover or reject our authority. so what’s the next step?”
“i think we should start dispersing our imagery liberally throughout american pop music. ”
“sounds like a plan.”_


----------



## Bleach (Nov 21, 2010)

Distance said:


> Don't listen to them my friend, it's a conspiracy with more plot holes than bleach. It's not good for your health to believe in this nonsense. What you hear these rappers say is exactly what they are saying, nothing more, nothing less.



I'm not saying I believe what they are saying. I'm just confused as to why they are thinking like that. 

But I guess this answers my question:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> It's a fad. People forcefully look for symbolism and such and accuse artist of belonging to these cults/sects..



I guess that answers the question. "Just a fad". Kind of like this annoying Justin Beiber fad going around where everyone says "The X people that disliked this are Justin Beiber fans" or something. Really fucking annoying.

Here's one video I found that annoyed me:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQdcL4YQTfw[/YOUTUBE]

I was left confused in a "what the fuck" kind of way.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2010)

Jay-Z actually makes comments about the Illuminati in Decoded and the comments about him possibly being involved. He makes jokes about it of course and says that people will believe anything. It's true though, people will believe anything if they have a piece of evidence that even hints a certain fact. If I told you that I'm dating Rihanna and then posted an image of me and her side by side you'd believe it right? Even though I was just there to give an autograph. Jay-Z's not part of it by any means. He's really a funny guy. Check his interviews out and him off the record to see. He makes a lot of jokes and pokes fun at a lot of things that include R. Kelly to his personal life to just whatever he wants to. Talib made a joke about Jay-Z and the Illuminati as well. He said something like "Damn! Jay-Z really is part of the Illuminati! I didn't realize his phone number is 666-6666!". 

I do remember that David Banner said that there is such a thing but it goes by another name. They contacted him and invited him but he declined. He said something about it on Twitter. I'm sure that if there is an Illuminati they're definitely not what people are assuming. They don't devil worship or do anything of that sort or have power far enough to elect a black man for president. That's preposterous. If there is such a thing it's probably like a club of rich people or some crap. Even so I doubt there's such a thing. Sometimes people say things for a reaction. It's part of being a human.


----------



## Distance (Nov 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'm not saying I believe what they are saying. I'm just confused as to why they are thinking like that.
> 
> But I guess this answers my question:
> 
> ...



Oh I just wrote it like that just encase others may be believing this Illuminati conspiracy BS. You didn't seem like you believed it anyway.

I don't even want to watch the video, I remember going through all these things like a year ago. All it did was make me see triangles, upside down stars, the number six, the moon the sun etc, and only words that the rappers said that linked to the conspiracy. Forgetting to just enjoy to the song.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2010)

Distance said:


> I don't even want to watch the video, I remember going through all these things like a year ago. All it did was make me see triangles, upside down stars, the number six, the moon the sun etc.



 

you just became one of my fav posters.

Btw..Word to KN Jay-Z is a funny dude..I noticed the sense of humour he has on alot of backstage footage and stuff..Dude's always cracking jokes..Is the book any good? Might cop it tomorrow..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Btw..Word to KN Jay-Z is a funny dude..I noticed the sense of humour he has on alot of backstage footage and stuff..Dude's always cracking jokes..Is the book any good? Might cop it tomorrow..


Yeah it's amazing and I'm not saying it just because I'm a fan of Jay-Z. It's not just an autobiography but it also dwells into rap as an art form and how others view it, the meaning of his lyrics, how rap's become what it is today from what it used to be, basically a lot of different subjects. It's very informative. I'm getting so caught up in the book at times you forget it's even talking about Jay-Z's life but rather rap as a whole lol.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 21, 2010)

What does he say about the state of rap right now?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't gotten to a part where today's rap is exclusively talked about. I'm on the part where he's talking about how he felt robbed at the chance to compete with Biggie and Tupac in the best sense since it forces you to better yourself. He did reference the 50 Cent and Kanye battle they had years ago but he's just talking about competition right now and while it's great to battle at times it can damage the quality of your work. He's comparing the art of battling to boxing. He says that hip-hop is a mix of poetry and boxing. You're trying to stay on top and make great music but at the same time there's always someone trying to do the same and pull you down. However on the flip-side like he says battling can damage your work. It can turn from boxing to professional wrestling where showmanship is more important than actual skill.

Now I'm on this part where he's 16 years old and on the streets. It skips around a good amount but it sort of has an order. Some of the topics relate to current events as well so he brings those up.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

There is no Satanic cult controlling music. The true conspiracy is in world politics, but I wont get into that


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 21, 2010)

One of the only genuinely annoying things about [some] underground heads is when they overrate people who aren't famous and underrate people who are, just for the sake of it.

But I have to say underground rap/hip-hop is generally more artistic than commercial hip-hop. Lyricism in commercial rap is mainly a shallow affair, and even the production is quite repetitive. 

Not that shallow lyrics necessarily makes for bad music, I probably listen to hardcore rap more than any other type and that's all braggadocio battle rhymes, fictional stories etc. That's _no_ excuse for bad emceeing. It still requires skill- rhyme schemes, cadence, creativity.

I think it makes more sense to look at hip-hop in sub-genres rather than underground/commercial. Now I've been off the boil of whatever's new in rap for a while now, but I feel like hip-hop has lost a lot of its swagger. It's like hardcore rappers are an endangered species now. Am I just missing it? I know there's some underground fellas still doin it, but I never hear anyone current and famous actually rhyme like that.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

erictheking said:


> One of the only genuinely annoying things about [some] underground heads is when they overrate people who aren't famous and underrate people who are, just for the sake of it.



True, I hate when Eminem gets compared to every white schmuck rapper underground, most people that argue against Eminem don't even know he came up as a battle rapper and would rip half the emcees he's put up against in a battle. 



> But I have to say underground rap/hip-hop is generally more artistic than commercial hip-hop. Lyricism in commercial rap is mainly a shallow affair, and even the production is quite repetitive.



Agreed for the most part there are exceptions, but yeah I can see what you're saying



> Not that shallow lyrics necessarily makes for bad music, I probably listen to hardcore rap more than any other type and that's all braggadocio battle rhymes, fictional stories etc. That's _no_ excuse for bad emceeing. It still requires skill- rhyme schemes, cadence, creativity.



Mobb Deep is a perfect example, well mid 90's anyway. I don't listen to Hip Hop to learn shit anyway, but I don't mind listening to rappers rap about conscious topics as long as it's done with tact. Like Nas, Tupac, Aceyalone



> I think it makes more sense to look at hip-hop in sub-genres rather than underground/commercial. Now I've been off the boil of whatever's new in rap for a while now, but I feel like hip-hop has lost a lot of its swagger. It's like hardcore rappers are an endangered species now. Am I just missing it? I know there's some underground fellas still doin it, but I never hear anyone current and famous actually rhyme like that.



I don't keep up with current mainstream that much either, and I haven't heard any DMX esque style rappers either if that's what you mean.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

A lot of hip-hop is also intermingling with poppy hipster-type music nowadays. I don't like that at all :taichou


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ Kid Cudi? 

Anyways anyone hear about the Big L documentary, I'm definitely going to watch it.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks pretty good. I'll watch it


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVNtjGZuBUo[/YOUTUBE]
Big L & Premo would've been unstoppable.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 22, 2010)

erictheking said:


> One of the only genuinely annoying things about [some] underground heads is when they overrate people who aren't famous and underrate people who are, just for the sake of it.
> 
> But I have to say underground rap/hip-hop is generally more artistic than commercial hip-hop. Lyricism in commercial rap is mainly a shallow affair, and even the *production is quite repetitive*.
> 
> ...



Wrong! Good example is Ski Beats sir!


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 22, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Wrong! Good example is Ski Beats sir!



Wait, are you seriously calling Ski Beatz aka undisputed Producer of the Year, repetitive?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2010)

^^I think he was saying otherwise.



erictheking said:


> One of the only genuinely annoying things about [some] underground heads is when they overrate people who aren't famous and underrate people who are, just for the sake of it.
> 
> But I have to say underground rap/hip-hop is generally more artistic than commercial hip-hop. Lyricism in commercial rap is mainly a shallow affair, and even the production is quite repetitive.
> 
> ...



Touche. Co-signed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> A lot of hip-hop is also intermingling with poppy hipster-type music nowadays. I don't like that at all :taichou



True.

But am I the only one that thinks that Far East Movement 'Like a G6' track would be a banger if given to a nice and versatile rapper?

Maybe I'm going crazy but the beat and chorus though repetitive are kinda ill..It just needs to be ate with some nice verses..I always find myself bumping to that shit..

Lmfao.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 22, 2010)

im reading decoded myself, im at the part after he talked about his moment of clarity song.

"if skills sold, truth be told, i'd probably be talib kweli, truthfully i wanna rhyme like common sense, but i sold 5million, i havent been rhyming common since"

pretty much about them being great technically writers but if you cant attach that to a good song you wont get mass appeal.

talks about the difficulties of making good songs


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2010)

Where I'm At is sick. Banks album kinda disappointing though but him and Em on a track is dope.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Where I'm At is sick. Banks album kinda disappointing though but him and Em on a track is dope.





You really really like Eminem don't you?..What's your favorite song by him?



Dark Uchiha said:


> if skills sold, truth be told, i'd probably be talib kweli, truthfully i wanna rhyme like common sense, but i sold 5million, i havent been rhyming common since"
> 
> pretty much about them being great technically writers but if you cant attach that to a good song you wont get mass appeal.
> 
> talks about the difficulties of making good songs



I always loved that verse:



> The music business hate me
> 'cause the industry ain't make me
> Hustlers and boosters embrace me
> And the music I be making
> ...



That's some ill shit.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Speaking of Em, personally ive never been a *huge* fan. I love the Slim Shady LP and Marshall Mathers LP but other then that...I cant say I think he's been on that level since. I try to listen to his other albums but his flow and voice in Encore and other new shit is just annoying that I cant get threw them. I love how mainstreamers, specially white guys always say he's the best white rapper. Im like heard of RA the Rugged Man?

Anyways that aside, RA or Eminem? Who do you think is better overall?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 22, 2010)

The Hunger for more, Pilot Talk 2, Pink Friday and My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy.

This is a good day for Hip-Hop.



typhoon72 said:


> Speaking of Em, personally ive never been a *huge* fan. I love the Slim Shady LP and Marshall Mathers LP but other then that...I cant say I think he's been on that level since. I try to listen to his other albums but his flow and voice in Encore and other new shit is just annoying that I cant get threw them. I love how mainstreamers, specially white guys always say he's the best white rapper. Im like heard of RA the Rugged Man?
> 
> Anyways that aside, RA or Eminem? Who do you think is better overall?



Eminem is the best MC, period.

I'll go as far to say that hes better than Tupac and Biggie.

Yeah I just said that.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tupac and Biggie arent the best. So thats not saying too much. Most influential maybe? Dont know why everybody thinks that, media brainwashing I suppose???


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2010)

They're influential because they're good :|

And Eminem is far and away from being the best MC.  Deal with it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jesus. So im listening to some Em I havent listened to in forever, im about to shed a tear. I forgot how good these freestyles are. I wish he was still this good. I still think dude fell off though.

I sincerely resent my comments above.

Crack Smoke, 4 Verses is so damn good.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 22, 2010)

Niko why you mention pink friday


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2010)

Biggie and 2pac are not the most influential lol...what exactly have they influenced? violence between rappers?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Biggie and 2pac are not the most influential lol...what exactly have they influenced? violence between rappers?




I guess. Im trying to understand why he said they were the best to begin with ...Dont really wanna get into all that shit again. Don't bring it here *points at me*

Hey look Danny! :33

[YOUTUBE]x_qFdRuAV70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2010)

Eminem is not the best mc nor rapper.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 22, 2010)

what's the difference


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You really really like Eminem don't you?..What's your favorite song by him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do. Though I'm not blind to other artist. I just dig a lot of his shit. Not all of it mind you. Encore was a total piece of shit and he should feel bad for putting that out. Relapse I enjoyed cause the horror fan inside me. I however think most stuff after that has been on par with his earlier work. Loved Recovery and most of the recent features *Didn't like celeberity or living proof much*. 

Fave song from him ever? That's hard. I'd put Saying Goodbye To Hollywood and Almost Famous as a fight for my top fave song for very different reasons. 

Overall I love both songs. 

As for the best artist of all time, I don't really care for that arguement. As for my fave artist of all time Eminem would probably be number 1 if not DMX. Both basically got me into hip-hop.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Biggie and 2pac are not the most influential lol...what exactly have they influenced? violence between rappers?



Biggie maybe. Tupac, gtfo of here. Straight poet


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Biggie maybe. Tupac, gtfo of here. *Straight poet*



He was average at that too.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 22, 2010)

lol @ kids


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Eminem is the best MC, period.
> 
> I'll go as far to say that hes better than Tupac and Biggie.



No




typhoon72 said:


> Speaking of Em, personally ive never been a *huge* fan. I love the Slim Shady LP and Marshall Mathers LP but other then that...I cant say I think he's been on that level since. I try to listen to his other albums but his flow and voice in Encore and other new shit is just annoying that I cant get threw them. I love how mainstreamers, specially white guys always say he's the best white rapper. Im like heard of RA the Rugged Man?
> 
> Anyways that aside, RA or Eminem? Who do you think is better overall?



Eminem when he was hungry would shit on a lot of underground white rappers, just because he's mainstream and white doesn't mean he should be compare to every white schmuck that grabs a mic. 

As for Em and R.A. comparison, if it's straight rapping and right now than I'll probably give it to R.A., not to mention his verse on Uncommon valor was great.

Eminem has a better a discography, and back in his emcee ripping days he was probably better.

Listen to these


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> He was average at that too.



Don't tell me you're one of those people that think that lyrics alone account for a great emcee.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2010)

I feel he was way above average, and a great motivational rapper. Difference of opinion, but you don't gotta call me a kid for it


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> No
> 
> Eminem when he was hungry would shit on a lot of underground white rappers, just because he's mainstream and white doesn't mean he should be compare to every white schmuck that grabs a mic.
> 
> ...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2010)

Fuuuuck Kanye MBDTF is gettin uber reviews 
Glad I am still able to spot a classic Kanye album. Definitely album of the year


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Yeah thats exactly what I think too. Em has a better catalog but if it was a comparison of just them rapping id give it to R.A. as well. I like a lot of Eminem its just most of it is pre Encore.
> 
> I also dont give a darn about the best of all time and all that bullshit.
> 
> lol however, I will make an exception by saying R.A.'s Uncommon Valor verse is one of the best verses of all time. I will state that as fact, and take all the heat for it.



Agreed, I think Eminem can still spit it's just he lost motivation, this of course happens with a lot of rappers that blow.

As far as Uncommon Valor being on of the best verses of all time, that's a bold statement. I thought that too when I first heard it, but really there's too many variables to break down the best verses of all time. Same for trying to narrow down "top five".


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2010)

I personally think Em fell the fuck off. He's using that annoying ass "punchline" flow, lol. Which is pretty much another way of saying horrible, horrible puns, one after the other. And his rhyme schemes have lost every inch of their flare.

At least on Relapse he was rhyming shit that no one could possibly even think of


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 22, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Fuuuuck Kanye MBDTF is gettin uber reviews
> Glad I am still able to spot a classic Kanye album. Definitely album of the year



Album of the Year???? HELL NO. Musically it is magnificent, but come on. The rhymes are average at best, and last I checked it was still a rap album.

There have been plenty of great albums this year off the top of my head

Shad - TSOL
K.Murdock - Piano Musik
The Roots - How I Got Over

Shit, even Black Milk's Album of the Year.

Then you got J.Cole's new mixtape, which isnt an album obviously...and dont forget about Wale's Mixtape about nothing. Point is, there has been a lot of good stuff this year.



Dead Precedence said:


> Agreed, I think Eminem can still spit it's just he lost motivation, this of course happens with a lot of rappers that blow.
> 
> As far as Uncommon Valor being on of the best verses of all time, that's a bold statement. I thought that too when I first heard it, but really there's too many variables to break down the best verses of all time. Same for trying to narrow down "top five".



I find it best not to think about it. All I said is one of the best, doesnt have to be one of your favorites or most listened to. There can be a ton of best verses that you have, you might like many of them more than R.A.'s but you gotta give it credit.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 22, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Fuuuuck Kanye MBDTF is gettin uber reviews
> Glad I am still able to spot a classic Kanye album. Definitely album of the year


Its good but not the best of the year.  

*The Roots - How I Got Over*
Reflection Eternal - Revolutions Per Minute
Nas and Damian Marley - Distant Relatives


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I personally think Em fell the fuck off. He's using that annoying ass "punchline" flow, lol. Which is pretty much another way of saying horrible, horrible puns, one after the other. And his rhyme schemes have lost every inch of their flare.
> 
> At least on Relapse he was rhyming shit that no one could possibly even think of



He has always been a punchline rapper though. True his rhyme scheme was better on Relapse but his flow is top notch on recovery. Flow and emotion can be just as important and lyrics, IMO anyway.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with relying on punchlines as long as they're actually good, aka Big L.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Don't tell me you're one of those people that think that lyrics alone account for a great emcee.



Nah, of course not, but it's definitely one of the most important components of being one of the best, imo. I was mostly referencing the whole "poet" thing. I've heard plenty emcees that outshine Pac in the poetry field.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

Name them than please. And don't post guys like Aesop Rock, Lupe Fiasco, blah blah. Having a bunch of non sequiters and babbling on doesn't make you a better lyricist. Unless you mean guys like Nas, Aceyalone, guys that actually approach the whole complex lyricism with tact, without sounding like pretentious douches. (No offense to Lupe fans or Aesop rock fans)


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Name them than please. And don't post guys like Aesop Rock, Lupe Fiasco, blah blah. Having a bunch of non sequiters and babbling on doesn't make you a better lyricist. Unless you mean guys like Nas, Aceyalone, guys that actually approach the whole complex lyricism with tact, without sounding like pretentious douches. (No offense to Lupe fans or Aesop rock fans)



What? Lupe is an excellent lyricist. What have you heard from him?

I was actually thinking about people like Nas, Mos Def, Common, Black Thought, Blu, Phonte of Little Brother, Andre 3000, Shad, DMX in his prime, etc etc.

Also, How I Got Over and Krit Wuz Here are my personal top album choices of the year.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> What? Lupe is an excellent lyricist. What have you heard from him?



I know he's a great lyricist, it's when stans overexaggerate him and start doing that whole "he goes over your head" bullshit that annoys me.  I could honestly do the same for even an artist of even Wayne's calibre(the whole breaking down a verse thing)



> I was actually thinking about people like Nas, Mos Def, Common, Black Thought, Blu, Phonte of Little Brother, Andre 3000, Shad, DMX in his prime, etc etc.



Definitely agree with Nas, Andre and Black Thought, the rest haven't heard of ,or heard enough songs to make a fair judgement.

Point I was getting at was having all these metaphors, multis, etc. are nice but sometimes simplicity is the best choice to get your message across. Kind of like how Pac will always be a better story teller than Lupe (include Biggie to) despite being inferior "lyricists".

 At least you didn't mention one dimensional multi syllabic artists or I.T. or Canibus.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I know he's a great lyricist, it's when stans overexaggerate him and start doing that whole "he goes over your head" bullshit that annoys me.  I could honestly do the same for even an artist of even Wayne's calibre(the whole breaking down a verse thing)



Well, he does tend to go over people's head, but that's mostly uneducated people. Lupe has a tendency to write rhymes that can be understood 2 or 3 different ways, which is pretty ill to me. Lupe > Wayne in complexity, by far.




> Definitely agree with Nas, Andre and Black Thought, the rest haven't heard of ,or heard enough songs to make a fair judgement.



Word.



> Point I was getting at was having all these metaphors, multis, etc. are nice but sometimes simplicity is the best choice to get your message across. Kind of like how Pac will always be a better story teller than Lupe (include Biggie to) despite being inferior "lyricists".



Agreed. Though "The Cool" from his first album was quite a creative approach at story-telling. 



> At least you didn't mention one dimensional multi syllabic artists or I.T. or Canibus.



lmao, I.T. has an absolutely terrible delivery and Canibus couldn't write a song to save his life. When it comes ranking pure lyricism though, Canibus ranks in my top 3, easily.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 22, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Well, he does tend to go over people's head, but that's mostly uneducated people. Lupe has a tendency to write rhymes that can be understood 2 or 3 different ways, which is pretty ill to me. Lupe > Wayne in complexity, by far.



Not doubting that, over all though. . Seriously though, even Kanye (whom people constantly refer to as a subpar lyricist) can be broken down and has quite a fewdouble entrendees. Lupe's voice is what annoys me the most, either that or it's his beats; whic is one of the reasons I love outty 5000.



> lmao, I.T. has an absolutely terrible delivery and Canibus couldn't write a song to save his life.



Lol, glad you agree and I.T. always sounds like he's having a heart attack, Canibus eh.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow that new Kanye, T.I. & Cudi is ill.

Kanye snapped. T.I. did his thing.

Lol at Kanye talking on that illuminati shit the timing is funny because we discussed/mentioned it like a day ago


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> But am I the only one that thinks that Far East Movement 'Like a G6' track would be a banger if given to a nice and versatile rapper?
> 
> Maybe I'm going crazy but the beat and chorus though repetitive are kinda ill..It just needs to be ate with some nice verses..I always find myself bumping to that shit..



G6 is already a banger man. Shit is high up on the charts if I am hearing right and I been bumping it daily. Its a guilty pleasure. 

Girl in the video could get it to.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2010)

If those guys rapped better G6 would be my shit. Though slizzard is a fucking retarded slang word. Then again most slang is.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 23, 2010)

So I just heard that G6 song. Its alright as a club banger but other than that not really seein the appeal. Aside from that girl in the red, she fine as hell.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2010)

Downloaded these 10 albums on the weekend and I only liked The Low End Theory and  Illmatic.  I was really disappointed in most of them oh well back to listening to Maxwell for me ;D


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I personally think Em fell the fuck off. He's using that annoying ass "punchline" flow, lol. Which is pretty much another way of saying horrible, horrible puns, one after the other. And his rhyme schemes have lost every inch of their flare.
> 
> At least on Relapse he was rhyming shit that no one could possibly even think of



We all know Em is not what he used to be. But he still shits on 90% of the rappers out there. Also he will probably never be the "old him". During that period he had a totally different mindset, which was reflected in his music. People need to let go, we're 10 years further now. 
And its not just Em, same can be said for Jay-Z, he will never have his old mindset again. No matter how many times his stans keep quoting: 
_I dumbed down for my audience to double my dollars_ 
Jay wont go back to his RD days




typhoon72 said:


> Album of the Year???? HELL NO. *Musically it is magnificent,* but come on. The rhymes are average at best, and last I checked it was still a rap album.
> 
> There have been plenty of great albums this year off the top of my head
> 
> ...



Hiphop is more then just lyrics. If I judged Kanye on that he wouldn't even make my top 10 rappers, nor would this album. Its the topics of the tracks, his (hilarious) view on life, combined with production, lyrics and emotions he puts in them that is nearly unmatched IMO



LayZ said:


> Its good but not the best of the year.
> 
> *The Roots - How I Got Over*
> Reflection Eternal - Revolutions Per Minute
> Nas and Damian Marley - Distant Relatives



Distant Relatives & The Roots were pretty awesome, havent listened to reflection eternal
Little sidenote for Distant Relatives; Nas & Damian work amazingly wel to my surprise. If I judged it pure on lyrics & production it would be top 3 for me. But I just couldn't get into the theme of the album, hence no real repeated listenings for me .  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Downloaded these 10 albums on the weekend and I only liked The Low End Theory and  Illmatic.  I was really disappointed in most of them oh well back to listening to Maxwell for me ;D



Guess you wont be coming back then


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I personally think Em fell the fuck off. He's using that annoying ass "punchline" flow, lol. Which is pretty much another way of saying horrible, horrible puns, one after the other. And his rhyme schemes have lost every inch of their flare.
> 
> At least on Relapse he was rhyming shit that no one could possibly even think of



How could you say that? Em is the best at pouring his feelings into his rhymes. All of his albums take you into his reality. From his hate toward his mother and Kim, to his drug addiction, to his overdose and now his road to recovery. I can understand why people like the "old em" better but I personally enjoy having his albums a little different. Its a story in all of them.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> G6 is already a banger man. Shit is high up on the charts if I am hearing right and I been bumping it daily. Its a guilty pleasure.
> 
> Girl in the video could get it to.



Word. That shit's hard. I just wish they had better verses like crazymtf said.

Wonder if they gonna make an official remix and throw some established decent rappers on it? 

On a side note..lol at Funkmaster flex talking on 2pac..I understand everybody is entitled to their opinion but the dude is dead..How you gonna get on stage and tell people to get off his dick?

I respect you saying that in your opinion he wasn't/ins't the best..but to get on stage and tell people to get off his dick when the dude can't talk back is hoe-ish..Specially when everybody has 'dickryderz'. And how you gonna tell people to get off a dude's dick then jump on biggie's?

Talking about he brought a lot of negativity to the game with his disses/beefs..Lol..When rappers are/were up on hot97 throwing shots at each other he's always loving it..

SMH even I don't think Pac was/is the best but c'mon this ain't right.

Nonetheless it's funny how he mentioned Pac dissing him..Dude still hurt after 15 years..smh..You should've spoken 15years ago Flex..When the dude was still alive.

Pac's stans are gonna go after his head. They're up there with Em's stans when it comes to dedication.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2010)

lol Funkmaster Flex like who gives a fuck about that guy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2010)

^^Apparently Angie Martinez twitted that he's been getting death threats. 

I'll take a wild guess and say some Pac fans care/give a darn


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 23, 2010)

have yall heard of emilio rajas?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 23, 2010)

lol @ Jay beats Em as a storyteller, Jigga what?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 23, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> lol @ *Jay beats Em as a storyteller*, Jigga what?



He does


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2010)

As a storyteller Jay-Z's amazing. I'm going to say personally he's better but you're going to have to go back and check his albums Reasonable Doubt, Vol. 2, Vol. 3. The Blueprint and American Gangster specifically. Actually, every album of his that isn't Kingdom Come and Blueprint 3 have great storytelling. Reasonable Doubt more than any though. You could visualize that one well. Eminem is a great storyteller as well but he's just different. I'd say Jay-Z is the better storyteller while Eminem's better getting out his emotions. Jay-Z can but not like Eminem.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 23, 2010)

If its in New York Magazine it must be true


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> We all know Em is not what he used to be. But he still shits on 90% of the rappers out there. Also he will probably never be the "old him". During that period he had a totally different mindset, which was reflected in his music. People need to let go, we're 10 years further now.
> And its not just Em, same can be said for Jay-Z, he will never have his old mindset again. No matter how many times his stans keep quoting:
> _I dumbed down for my audience to double my dollars_
> Jay wont go back to his RD days



No one wants him to return to the old days. But at least he could showcase some skill. Roman's Revenge verses: Horrible, "falcon wing up your fly ass" prolly the only hot shit he said. All She Wrote, horrible again, but at least he double times.

He fell off bro 

And Jay fell wayyyy off. Compare BP3 to American Gangster of 3 years previous.



Niko Bellic said:


> How could you say that? Em is the best at pouring his feelings into his rhymes. All of his albums take you into his reality. From his hate toward his mother and Kim, to his drug addiction, to his overdose and now his road to recovery. I can understand why people like the "old em" better but I personally enjoy having his albums a little different. Its a story in all of them.



I loved Recovery, don't get me wrong (Seduction, So Bad, pimp ) I'm talking about pure technical prowess. Multies fell off, double timing picked up, and his wordplay dropped to new lows.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As a storyteller Jay-Z's amazing. I'm going to say personally he's better but you're going to have to go back and check his albums Reasonable Doubt, Vol. 2, Vol. 3. The Blueprint and American Gangster specifically. Actually, every album of his that isn't Kingdom Come and Blueprint 3 have great storytelling. Reasonable Doubt more than any though. You could visualize that one well. Eminem is a great storyteller as well but he's just different. I'd say Jay-Z is the better storyteller while Eminem's better getting out his emotions. Jay-Z can but not like Eminem.



99 Problems is probably one of the most-well known storytelling tracks from Hov.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2010)

am I the only one who thought American Gangster was really generic?  I actually don't think he's made a great album since The Black Album


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As a storyteller Jay-Z's amazing. I'm going to say personally he's better but you're going to have to go back and check his albums Reasonable Doubt, Vol. 2, Vol. 3. The Blueprint and American Gangster specifically. Actually, every album of his that isn't Kingdom Come and Blueprint 3 have great storytelling. Reasonable Doubt more than any though. You could visualize that one well. Eminem is a great storyteller as well but he's just different. I'd say Jay-Z is the better storyteller while Eminem's better getting out his emotions. Jay-Z can but not like Eminem.



In terms of storytelling, they both have their feats. Emineems storytelling is aggressive and has a lot of anger while Jaay is kinda subtle.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> am I the only one who thought American Gangster was really generic?  I actually don't think he's made a great album since The Black Album



Me. I actually liked BP3 MORE then AG. Black album is still a almost perfect album for me anyway. 

Anyone here listen to Hopsin? He's one of my fave upcoming artist. His new CD just came out and it's dope. Here's my two fave tracks - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73MZsBcpNdM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s0u5NTUYI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone here listen to Cannibal Ox?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ9sxIrcD3M[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Hopsin seems familiar. Thanks for the heads-up on him


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 23, 2010)

If EM spits any faster than on That's all she wrote, my head will explode.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> 99 Problems is probably one of the most-well known storytelling tracks from Hov.


Very much so. It's a great song. People think it's one of his best but he's had far better too. Either way amazing song. 





Niko Bellic said:


> In terms of storytelling, they both have their feats. Emineems storytelling is aggressive and has a lot of anger while Jaay is kinda subtle.


Some of his stuff is subtle but some of it isn't. Just depends really. A good amount is very deep and subtle though. 


Parallax said:


> am I the only one who thought American Gangster was really generic?  I actually don't think he's made a great album since The Black Album


It was a great album overall. His lyrics were just on another level and in ways competed with Reasonable Doubt even above The Black Album. 





> I'm so for sure, it's no facade
> Stay outta trouble, momma said, as momma sighed
> Her fear her youngest son being victim of homicide
> But I gotta get you outta here momma, or I'mma die...inside
> But either way you lose me mama, so let loose of me!





> And if Al Sharpton is speaking for me
> Somebody get him the word and tell him I don't approve
> Tell him I'll remove the curses
> If you tell me our schools gon' be perfect
> When Jena 6 don't exist Tell him THAT's when I'll stop saying bitch—BIIITCH!





> Step One in this process, scramble up in your projects
> And head to the heights where big coke is processed
> You gotta convince 'em that you not from the Precinct
> Please speak slow, cause he no speakey no English
> ...


Very lyrical and the beats were nice as well. I wouldn't say it was a bad album, not even close. I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 24, 2010)

Jay-Z                   >


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2010)

Now let's acknowledge some nice female MC's as of today ~ notably Rapsody, & Nitty Scott 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slFMbjoqS4E[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33xEqCneyI[/YOUTUBE]


Let's also throw this group out Kooley High!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Te1GV2Zs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2010)

What are your thoughts on debut albums guys?

I think they pretty much say everything you need to know about an artist. They are the most memorable albums, and having a great debut album pretty much guarantees you loyal fans.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2010)

They're good

Well more like they're usually where the artist peaks, which is really sad and depressing.  OR it can be a big misleader to the true sound of the artist.  Or it can be good/decent.

Honestly a debut album is too many things to just label so easily.  I think discographies are much more important(should they have any at the time)


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 24, 2010)

rah digga >     <insert female mc>

in speaking of jayz albums all his albums were great, dont know why people sleep on kingdom come, it was a Gem "do you wanna ride"


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2010)

Female mc jean grae


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 24, 2010)

female mc lyte


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Female mc jean grae



Everybody stop talking.

No female is fucking with Jean Grae.


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm with the Jean Grae fans.

And Kingdom Come was very enjoyable to me..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHo4lRS_Hig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kittan (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2010)

^Cool                      .


Someone mentioned Joell Ortiz, check out his verse here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_7hzYHNGQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 24, 2010)

Deweze said:


> ^Cool                      .
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned Joell Ortiz, check out his verse here
> ...



hot fire, i said "whoo" about 5 times through that verse, the girl over here looked at me like i was retarded....

what can i say.. i was moved. *kanye shrug*


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> Everybody stop talking.
> 
> No female is fucking with Jean Grae.



This. And I dont even listen to female MCs because Im sexist like that 



Deweze said:


> What are your thoughts on debut albums guys?
> 
> I think they pretty much say everything you need to know about an artist. They are the most memorable albums, and having a great debut album pretty much guarantees you loyal fans.



Eminem - Infinite
Mirage and Concept - Inner Pains

[YOUTUBE]oE4sskYU0Jw[/YOUTUBE]

Nobody is touching those. There are a lot more good debut albums but these two came to my head immediately.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2010)

Mos Def's solo debut is probably my all time favorite debut and one of the best hip hop albums period.


----------



## Eki (Nov 24, 2010)

I need some new Mixtapes to listen to.

GOGOGOGOGO.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2010)

idk                         .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> I need some new Mixtapes to listen to.
> 
> GOGOGOGOGO.



Hopsin - Raw 
Go get it now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you didn't hear Purpose - Better Than your Album, (its a few months old) get hold of it. It was a free download on his groups website. It is first class.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzdKgdsSNm0[/YOUTUBE]

When will they finally release this whole song? 

Epic shit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 25, 2010)

Yo! YOOOOOO!!!!

Kanye's album is fucking fire. I haven't had an album inspire me or turn on my creative juices like this in years.

Holy shit, like for the past hour I've just been kickin dumb rhymes in my head because of some of the songs on the album. I feel like going to the Battle thread, and serving everybody lol I'll probably do it after I'm done shoppin on Black Friday.

So whoever wants to battle let me know now.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

1) Late Registration
2) College Dropout
3) Twisted Fantasy
4) Graduation
5) 808s


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Avant, what's the name of the manga on your sig?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 25, 2010)

Its Houshin Engi


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 25, 2010)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> 1) Late Registration
> 2) College Dropout
> 3) Twisted Fantasy
> 4) Graduation
> 5) 808s



My thoughts exactly. Late Registration was just something else entirely.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 25, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Eminem - Infinite
> Mirage and Concept - Inner Pains
> 
> 
> ...



Um, isn't Infinite one of his worst albums? Well it isn't bad per say, but it probably isn't even in his top 3 albums. It's only good for showcasing his raw talent as an emcee, but his next three albums are way better than it. Em's actually an example of an artist having a sophmore album better than their debut.

Mobb Deep also exemplifies this perfectly, The Infamous is their classic despite being their second. Gza as well with Liquid Swords

Though for the most part Debut albums tend to be the artist's best albums i.e. illmatic, R2D, OB4CL,Reasonable Doubt, etc etc.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 25, 2010)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> 1) Late Registration
> 2) College Dropout
> 3) Twisted Fantasy
> 4) Graduation
> 5) 808s



yeah i've got it the same way


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 25, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Downloaded these 10 albums on the weekend and I only liked The Low End Theory and  Illmatic.  I was really disappointed in most of them oh well back to listening to Maxwell for me ;D



The problem with lots of old rap albums is that they age quite badly. Production has got so much better since then that it makes listening to old albums quite difficult sometimes. It also takes your focus off the lyrics. I only really listen to a few albums from before like '93/94.

...

I like College Dropout more than Late Registration.
MBDTF is also an amazing album. Not an amazing Hip-Hop album, an amazing album.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 25, 2010)

1. College Dropout
2. MBDTF
3. 808s
4. Late Registration
5. Graduation


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2010)

Couldn't even listen to all of 808 so that's by far the worst. CD I liked somewhat. Rest are forgettable. So 
1. CD
Whatever
5. 808


----------



## LayZ (Nov 25, 2010)

My Ranking of Kanye's Discography: 

1. College Dropout
2. Late Registration 
3. My Twisted Dark Fantasy
4. Graduation

*Can't Rank 808 because I didn't bother to listen to it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone hear Raekwon's tribute for ODB?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2010)

Link? **


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

My dude Term knows what it is. Far from his nicest track, but it was funny nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2010)

That original interview from the Ol Dirty joint.

[YOUTUBE]0g8UyK8KQhw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qkcX9NPP3yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

R.I.P. ODB 

Speaking off deceased emcees anyone hear of Half a Mill .


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2010)

1. College Dropout
2  My Beautiful Dark Fantasy 
3.  Late registration
4.  Graduation 
5.  808's


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2010)

Late Registration
College Dropout
MBDTF
Graduation










































808's And Heartbreaks


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone wanna recommend some DOOM to me? I got his first 2 albums and Madvillany a long time ago when i got on a DOOM kick, but then i just kinda forgot about him.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay-Z                   >



You like Jigga too much, that verse was good but it wasn't too amazing



.ProFound. said:


> Does anyone wanna recommend some DOOM to me? I got his first 2 albums and Madvillany a long time ago when i got on a DOOM kick, but then i just kinda forgot about him.



Get Mm...Food it's pretty great.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 26, 2010)

Parallax said:


> You like Jigga too much, that verse was good but it wasn't too amazing



That verse though not 'technically' amazing in the sense of punches/similies/multies..its amazing in personals, flips and references.

90% of what Jay said is accurate/damn near factual. Jay went at Nas hard.

Maybe I just relate/agree to it because perhaps I may have a similar train of thought to that of Jay.

Also, I feel some rappers are like 10's in lyricism or flow but some when it comes to other categories(consistency, appeal, substance, relevance etc) they may not be ranked as highly.

I feel like Jay is at least an 8 all around. He ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2010)

Jay is very good don't get me wrong.  What I like about him is that usually if he's not on point the production will be very strong.  The perfect example is Heart of the City (Ain't no Love) the lyrics are solid but that production is fucking amazing.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got Decoded, looking foward to reading it.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Get Mm...Food it's pretty great.



i already got that one aha. I said i had his first 2 albums. 
I actually went to the store and bought that one. It is pretty good though. I like that Rap Snitch song


anyone heard DangerDOOM? Its DOOM and Danger Mouse from Gnarls Barkley


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 26, 2010)

Kameil said:


> 1. College Dropout
> 2  My Beautiful Dark Fantasy
> 3.  Late registration
> 4.  Graduation
> 5.  808's



Exactly my list. Time will tell if MBDTF will remain #2



Dead Precedence said:


> Just got Decoded, looking foward to reading it.



My copy got delayed for the second time now. They wanna give me refund now instead of delivering it 
Also what album is that in your sig; middle row all the way to the left


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> My copy got delayed for the second time now. They wanna give me refund now instead of delivering it
> Also what album is that in your sig; middle row all the way to the left



St elsewhere, from the hip hop duo gnarls barkley.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2010)

Can someone post that new talib kweli, I heard it on hot 97 and its driving me crazy mang

Edit: Damn all hiphop sites missed this shit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRwcgLzlJw8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*"Talib Kweli is readying his next solo album, 'Gutter Rainbows,' for a January 25th release date through Javotti Media/3D. The album will be digital-only in North America & available in all formats in the rest of the world. "Cold Rain" is produced by Ski Beatz."
*


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2010)

Ye's grown alot since then. ~ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ3SVkhdwdQ&feature=player_embedded][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

John Legend - the only man who can sing a chaka khan verse.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2010)

I see your through the wire and raise you diamonds

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P7DEJb_OM4[/YOUTUBE]

great live performer


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2010)

What compliments him being a great live performer is his choice of the vocalists them girls can sing! ~ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7LnpJrFqM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, but eminem would rip kanye and this thread a new asshole.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> I'm sorry, but eminem would rip kanye and this thread a new asshole.



Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> I'm sorry, but eminem would rip kanye and this thread a new asshole.





Looking at Eminem today he's always been the aggressive kid crying out for help through his lyrics that's cool and all but he needs to switch it up. Kanye has his ability to switch things up in each of his albums and he's always showed it and not only that all the artists follow w/ it nobody else has achieved this.

And to stray a little away from dear Ye 

Here's my fav performance by Jay-Z

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q90g5m9Cbkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> Wtf are you talking about?



It's not hard to understand at all. Eminem, when it comes to intelligent rapping, stomps every artist mention in this thread, but hey that's my opinion.



> Looking at Eminem today he's always been the aggressive kid crying out for help through his lyrics that's cool and all but he needs to switch it up. Kanye has his ability to switch things up in each of his albums and he's always showed it and not only that all the artists follow w/ it nobody else has achieved this.



Define what you mean by "switching things up."


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> It's not hard to understand at all. Eminem, when it comes to intelligent rapping, stomps every artist mention in this thread, but hey that's my opinion.









> Define what you mean by "switching things up."



Switching the "style" up. I.E. Kanye with just about every album


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Here's my fav performance by Jay-Z
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q90g5m9Cbkc[/YOUTUBE]


Damn that's an amazing performance. That band is crazy. Jay-Z's live band performances are always good. Here's another good performance that I liked specifically because the live band. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rjXcG5qegE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> Switching the "style" up. I.E. Kanye with just about every album



We're deviating from my thesis.

Eminem is a better lyricist then him and anyone else mention in this thread, I don't care about switching things up. (Exception lupe fiasco)


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> We're deviating from my thesis.
> 
> Eminem is a better lyricist then him and anyone else mention in this thread, I don't care about switching things up. (Exception lupe fiasco)



Wtf, no he isnt. That's a really ignorant statement you're making, Em probably isn't even in the top 10 best lyricists there is, let alone the best.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Eminem was great everything pre Encore was fantastic. But now the production value of his albums have gone to shit. And well, Encore, lol, that was a mess of an album.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Never said he was bad, just saying that he was never the best lyricist in Hip Hop at any point in his career.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn that's an amazing performance. That band is crazy. Jay-Z's live band performances are always good. Here's another good performance that I liked specifically because the live band.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rjXcG5qegE[/YOUTUBE]



my two favorite jay performances
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c51o07eSbc&playnext=1&list=PL4215EF7A0F486B4A&index=33[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm-ZuMo4n-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> Wtf, no he isnt. That's a really ignorant statement you're making, Em probably isn't even in the top 10 best lyricists there is, let alone the best.



Not even in the top 10? Have you been living under a rock?

It's obvious you do not listen to eminem.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

His word play on infinite shits on 90% of rappers today. The way he was able to ride the beat Show/8mile era aswell is something to truly give credit to. His flow is some of the best in the game atm. 

True there are artist out there that have better lyrics. There are artist out there that have better flow. There are artist out there who have emotion. However alot of artist don't have or put all those things together in which Em does. 

Still to say Em > all in terms of lyrics is silly. Better then Kanye? By fucking miles. Better then all? Lolzno.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Not even in the top 10? Have you been living under a rock?
> 
> It's obvious you do not listen to eminem.



More than you do that's for sure, do you listen to any other rappers besides Eminem?


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Never said he was bad, just saying that he was never the best lyricist in Hip Hop at any point in his career.


pac gmv.


Ra said:


> Not even in the top 10? Have you been living under a rock?
> 
> It's obvious you do not listen to eminem.


He should be in the top ten, but he would be behind pac, big, and Eazy E for sure. Saying he's the best is just an opinion. As far as being a lyricist and flow goes then he is behind those three i mentioned above. 

A debate would be if hes better than Jay Z(I personally like Jay more, but thats my own opinion).


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> His word play on infinite shits on 90% of rappers today. The way he was able to ride the beat Show/8mile era aswell is something to truly give credit to. His flow is some of the best in the game atm.



Eminem on Infinite is so overrated, all he did was stick multis in there just to sound complicated. Many times they didn't even fit, and you could tell he was stretching it. His next two albums are much better for showing off his lyrical prowess, in which he was able to use multis that were cohesive and in now way felt stretched. And if you mean in the mainstream than yeah his flow is better than most.



> True there are artist out there that have better lyrics. There are artist out there that have better flow. There are artist out there who have emotion. However alot of artist don't have or put all those things together in which Em does.



This I agree with he blended all those together perfectly.



> Still to say Em > all in terms of lyrics is silly. Better then Kanye? By fucking miles. Better then all? Lolzno.



Being better than Kanye lyrically isn't exactly impressive, now if you want to say a better musician overall than Kanye, that's debatable.


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> More than you do that's for sure, do you listen to any other rappers besides Eminem?



Of course.



> do you have valid points to support this thesis?



Here's one of his lyrical pieces.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNr5CyqRXz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

lol, If you want to defend eminem you shouldnt post a track from anything post eminem show. He's gone down hill dude. His fanbase is just loyal as hell.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Looking at Eminem today he's always been the aggressive kid crying out for help through his lyrics that's cool and all but he needs to switch it up. Kanye has his ability to switch things up in each of his albums and he's always showed it and not only that all the artists follow w/ it nobody else has achieved this.



Not really. On his early stuff he rapped about general things. Like "we came here to party tonight." Just 'normal' subjects. The whole _white kids have it bad too/crying for help_ angle was all marketing from when he got mainstream.

But yeah, dude has fell off. *"CAN ANYBODY HELP ME!!!! IT FEELS LIKE IM TALKIN TO MYSELF! OOooOOOooOO"*, just shaddap


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> lol, If you want to defend eminem you shouldnt post a track from anything post eminem show. He's gone down hill dude. His fanbase is just loyal as hell.



He hasn't gone downhill, everyone is just mad he's not rapping about killing, drugs, and his  chaotic conception of life.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> pac gmv.
> 
> He should be in the top ten, but he would be behind pac, big, and Eazy E for sure. Saying he's the best is just an opinion. As far as being a lyricist and flow goes then he is behind those three i mentioned above.



Ironically Eminem is a much better lyricist than those three you mentioned (Big, Pac Eazy E), doesn't Eazy E have a ghostwriter? 

Now if you mean better rapper in general than that's debatable, I think he should be ahead of Eazy E.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> He hasn't gone downhill, everyone is just mad he's not rapping about killing, drugs, and his  chaotic conception of life.



Yeah because now hes rapping about being sober and Kim. I actually didn't care for his raps about killing, drugs, and his chaotic conception of life. I enjoyed his freshness.

Music is about progression, eminem is just doing it wrong. But like I said before, he was a fantastic artist, hes just milking his teenage angst to the moon and its annoying for anyone who doesnt see him using biased eyes.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Ironically Eminem is a much better lyricist than those three you mentioned (Big, Pac Eazy E), doesn't Eazy E have a ghostwriter?
> 
> Now if you mean better rapper in general than that's debatable, I think he should be ahead of Eazy E.



Then I guess it really does come down to opinion.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're really going to use that song to prove his lyrical prowess? 



typhoon72 said:


> Not really. On his early stuff he rapped about general things. Like "we came here to party tonight." Just 'normal' subjects.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely notice how different his raps are in It's Ok and compare it to his next two albums.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Eminem on Infinite is so overrated, all he did was stick multis in there just to sound complicated. Many times they didn't even fit, and you could tell he was stretching it. His next two albums are much better for showing off his lyrical prowess, in which he was able to use multis that were cohesive and in now way felt stretched. And if you mean in the mainstream than yeah his flow is better than most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still wordplay was impressive. I honestly think it's his second worst album *Fucking encore is a INSULT* and I can't really stand to listen to it but it's impressive anyway. MMLP/Show is where I found eminem at his strongest for two very different reasons. 

I meant lyrics only but I also find Eminem a far better rapper then Kanye. Kanye has good production but that's all I ever liked about him. What he raps about I can't relate to and his lyrics are nothing I'd ever quote or listen to. So Eminem has always been the stronger musician for me but like you said that's debatable. 



typhoon72 said:


> Not really. On his early stuff he rapped about general things. Like "we came here to party tonight." Just 'normal' subjects. The whole _white kids have it bad too/crying for help_ angle was all marketing from when he got mainstream.
> 
> But yeah, dude has fell off. *"CAN ANYBODY HELP ME!!!! IT FEELS LIKE IM TALKIN TO MYSELF! OOooOOOooOO"*, just shaddap



Did you just quote fucking encore? Dude I'ma have to find you and kill you 

No seriously though obviously haven't listen to Eminem. He's always talked about hardships in life. And just cause your not from the ghetto/drug dealer/getting shot up doesn't mean you can't have problems.


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> Yeah because now hes rapping about being sober and Kim. I actually didn't care for his raps about killing, drugs, and his chaotic conception of life. I enjoyed his freshness.
> 
> Music is about progression, eminem is just doing it wrong. But like I said before, he was a fantastic artist, hes just milking his teenage angst to the moon and its annoying for anyone who doesnt see him using biased eyes.



Eminem is off being Sober and Kim. 

In his current album recovery, he's promoting progression (Look: Not afraid) and he's trying to leave his previous way of life or he's fixing himself you can say.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2010)

To my opinion Eminem is no longer relevant to me he had some good shit but he fell off but much later he'll be appreciated in the mere future.


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> You're really going to use that song to prove his lyrical prowess?



Like I stated, "here's a piece of his skills as one of the best lyrical rappers."

I really didn't show you anything.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Eminem is off being Sober and Kim.
> 
> In his current album recovery, he's promoting progression (Look: Not afraid) and he's trying to leave his previous way of life or he's fixing himself you can say.


He should go back, because Recovery is trash.



Kameil said:


> To my opinion Eminem is no longer relevant to me he had some good shit but he fell off but much later he'll be appreciated in the mere future.



qft


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Definitely notice how different his raps are in It's Ok and compare it to his next two albums.



Yeah man, make no mistake, I'm agreeing with you.



crazymtf said:


> Still wordplay was impressive. I honestly think it's his second worst album *Fucking encore is a INSULT* and I can't really stand to listen to it but it's impressive anyway. MMLP/Show is where I found eminem at his strongest for two very different reasons.



Same here



crazymtf said:


> I meant lyrics only but I also find Eminem a far better rapper then Kanye. Kanye has good production but that's all I ever liked about him. What he raps about I can't relate to and his lyrics are nothing I'd ever quote or listen to. So Eminem has always been the stronger musician for me but like you said that's debatable.



I know you're not responding to me here, but I 100% cosign.



crazymtf said:


> Did you just quote fucking encore? Dude I'ma have to find you and kill you



Nah, its from Recovery

[YOUTUBE]m4VTOd6c-S8[/YOUTUBE]



crazymtf said:


> No seriously though obviously haven't listen to Eminem. He's always talked about hardships in life. And just cause your not from the ghetto/drug dealer/getting shot up doesn't mean you can't have problems.



I do listen to Eminem. And yeah he has always talked about hardships, but this whole CAN ANYONE HELP ME crap has been stale for a long time now.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Like I stated, "here's a piece of his skills as one of the best lyrical rappers."
> 
> I really didn't show you anything.



Why don't I help you out than


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> He should go back, because Recovery is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> qft



Where did that review come from? (Youtube viewing statistics)

Love the way you lie (Recovery): 200 million views +
Not Afraid (Recovery): 150 million views +
Despicable *Freestyle* (Recovery): 2,000,000 +

Worth Mentioning: Beautiful: 54,000,000+

He hasn't fallen at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> He should go back, because Recovery is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> qft



Critics don't mean shit...
Meta Critic rated MMLP (79) and Eminem Show (75) and they are considered classics. Your telling me Drake's album (75) is on the same level as Eminem show? Come on...

And obviously Eminem is still relevant, dude's album is one of the biggest this year and unlike Encore/Relapse never dropped from the charts. Best selling album 6 weeks in a row shows this. 



typhoon72 said:


> Yeah man, make no mistake, I'm agreeing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the "Come party tonight" that sounded like encore. He's always had a party song on every album. Even recovery. 

And talking to myself is dope. Did listen to what he says on the track? He's saying why he sucked the last few years, shit most rappers won't admit. I don't see Kanye speaking up to why 808 was a piece of shit or Jay-z ever telling us why Kingdom sucked balls or how about Nas naming his album "Hip-hop is dead" when he didn't do shit on that album to make it better? 

Sure may not like the chorus but the song itself is actually one of the better ones on recovery telling us why and what problems he was going through.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 26, 2010)

what yall think of that new lil kim diss at nikki

imo that shit goes extra hard

Link removed


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Where did that review come from?
> 
> Love the way you lie (Recovery): 200 million views +
> Not Afraid (Recovery): 150 million views +
> ...



Using views to prove he hasn't fallen is retarded, that just proves he has loyal fans.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 26, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> lol, If you want to defend eminem you shouldnt post a track from anything post eminem show. He's gone down hill dude. His fanbase is just loyal as hell.



Too right pal. Ever since he started singing his hooks he fell off. I liked everything before Eminem Show. He's lost his swagger now.


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Using views to prove he hasn't fallen is retarded, that just proves he has loyal fans.



Or it means there's only a minority that thinks he's fallen. 

Going by your logic every video he has on youtube should be 200 mil + because of his loyal fans.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Using views to prove he hasn't fallen is retarded, that just proves he has loyal fans.



Does when his singles from his last two albums are shit compared to it. 

*1. "Stay the Night" (Blunt, Robson, Tedder, Marley) – 3:36* - Little over 30,000,000 

*1. "Stay the Night" (Blunt, Robson, Tedder, Marley) – 3:36* Not even 15,000,000

*1. "Stay the Night" (Blunt, Robson, Tedder, Marley) – 3:36* Not even 30,000,000 

True Toy soldiers is old but 3 AM and We Made You should have at least 100,000,000 views if he has such a loyal fanbase they would of supported him no matter what. Recovery outsold relapse in a months time. 

Shows the difference in change.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Where did that review come from? (Youtube viewing statistics)
> 
> Love the way you lie (Recovery): 200 million views +
> Not Afraid (Recovery): 150 million views +
> ...





As I said before; his fanbase is very loyal. VERY VERY loyal. He could put out a pop record and still get that many views. People use YT as another way to listen to music, so all those loyal fans continuing to listen to these songs is not surprise, considering his fanbase is incredibly loyal.


crazymtf said:


> Critics don't mean shit...
> Meta Critic rated MMLP (79) and Eminem Show (75) and they are considered classics. Your telling me Drake's album (75) is on the same level as Eminem show? Come on...
> 
> And obviously Eminem is still relevant, dude's album is one of the biggest this year and unlike Encore/Relapse never dropped from the charts. Best selling album 6 weeks in a row shows this.


1; Drake is a R&B singer, lol. Or if you'd like you can call him Alternative Hip-hop, much like Kid Cudi
2; I know critics don't mean shit. It was mainly for lulz because of the pure disrespect for eminem that critic has.
3; of course hes still relevant, hes got billions of fans from everywhere in the world.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> what yall think of that new lil kim diss at nikki
> 
> imo that shit goes extra hard
> 
> Link removed



I get no amusement from hoes dissing one another. 

That shit was boring.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Or it means there's only a minority that thinks he's fallen.
> 
> Going by your logic every video he has on youtube should be 200 mil + because of his loyal fans.



Let me ask you a question, are you  the type that thinks that the more albums being sold automatically makes it a better album?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> As I said before; his fanbase is very loyal. VERY VERY loyal. He could put out a pop record and still get that many views. People use YT as another way to listen to music, so all those loyal fans continuing to listen to these songs is not surprise, considering his fanbase is incredibly loyal.
> 
> 1; Drake is a R&B singer, lol. Or if you'd like you can call him Alternative Hip-hop, much like Kid Cudi
> 2; I know critics don't mean shit. It was mainly for lulz because of the pure disrespect for eminem that critic has.
> 3; of course hes still relevant, hes got billions of fans from everywhere in the world.


When I went to best buy, target, and walmart the dude was in the "Rap" section. His forever verse is nominated second best next to Eminem. His "Over" song is the single from his album. 

He's a rapper. And doesn't change the fact his album is rated as high as Eminem show when it was easily the biggest disappointment in 2010 for music.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 26, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I get no amusement from hoes dissing one another.
> 
> That shit was boring.



shit was hard nevertheless


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> Let me ask you a question, are you the type that thinks that the more albums being sold automatically makes it a better album?



No, whether or not it's a better album depends on the individual who bought it discernment.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> When I went to best buy, target, and walmart the dude was in the "Rap" section. His forever verse is nominated second best next to Eminem. His "Over" song is the single from his album.
> 
> He's a rapper. And doesn't change the fact his album is rated as high as Eminem show when it was easily the biggest disappointment in 2010 for music.



I don't give a shit what section his album was in at Best buy. Look at Kanye's 808's album. That shit is pop music, but I've seen it in the rap section before. 

Drake is a more manly sounding Usher clone who can sometimes throw in some rap verses. 

Also; I though we decided Critics dont mean anything?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> No, whether or not it's a better album depends on the individual who bought it discernment.



Good at least, we got that out of the way. Back to him being the best lyricist though, do you think he's a better lyricist than Nas, Jay, Rakim, Canibus, Aceyalone. At the prime of their careers?


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

> Good at least, we got that out of the way. Back to him being the best lyricist though, do you think he's a better lyricist than Nas, Jay, Rakim, Canibus, Aceyalone. At the prime of their careers?



Eminem would and would have ripped them a new asshole.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Eminem would and would have ripped them a new asshole.



You're a serious 



than...


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> You're a serious
> 
> 
> 
> than...



Serious as can be. 

Show me something lyrical from jay and nas to remind me why they top eminem.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 26, 2010)

Illmatic. Reasonable Doubt. Eminem was nice. But he was never that nice.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 26, 2010)

Ra said:


> Serious as can be.
> 
> Show me something lyrical from jay and nas to remind me why they top eminem.



Too easy



And that's not even from illmatic



Have you even heard of Aceyalone, Canibus, and Rakim?


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 27, 2010)

Ra said:


> Eminem would and would have ripped them a new asshole.



You're delusional.


----------



## Ra (Nov 27, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Too easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lyrics was good, but it still doesn't convince me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRM0cAqAY9c[/YOUTUBE]

(Skip to eminem)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRM0cAqAY9cDV2uMKFsQNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't heard from aceyalone.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 27, 2010)

Till I collapse really? You can do better than that, and your second vid doesn't work, but if it's anything past TES don't even bother his peak was SSLP-TES. 

And do you even know what lyrical is? Having a bunch of multis doesn't make you lyrical, Nas can do it it's not that hard. In the lyrics I posted (which kindly breaks it down for you) it show them using all different literary techniques, from alliteration, to allusions, similes, double entendrees, metaphors, to just better writing.

Here's another song from Nas to show his superior lyricism.



And for Aceyalone


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2010)

Prime Jay/Nas > Em.

Relapse didn't suck, neither did Kingdom Come. Stop using sales/views/critics as evidence, because they aren't.

Em fell off, and won't be relevant till he has something to talk about. Right now, he's in the same mold as Young Money for me. Recovery had some nice tracks, but was probably his most commercial album yet.


----------



## ken69flow (Nov 27, 2010)

Ra said:


> The lyrics was good, but it still doesn't convince me.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRM0cAqAY9c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> (Skip to eminem)


Again showing his post-eminem show tracks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow I missed alot of posts.



Ra said:


> It's not hard to understand at all. Eminem, when it comes to intelligent rapping, stomps every artist mention in this thread







ken69flow said:


> lol, If you want to defend eminem you shouldnt post a track from anything post eminem show. He's gone down hill dude. His fanbase is just loyal as hell.



I second that.



Dead Precedence said:


> Too easy
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not even from illmatic



My shit.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 27, 2010)

Damnit guys you're supposed to troll ra back not argue wit him


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Prime Jay/Nas > Em.
> 
> Relapse didn't suck, neither did Kingdom Come. Stop using sales/views/critics as evidence, because they aren't.
> 
> Em fell off, and won't be relevant till he has something to talk about. Right now, he's in the same mold as Young Money for me. Recovery had some nice tracks, but was probably his most commercial album yet.



Relapse and Kingdom Come both were disappointing comebacks. Kingdom come being the weaker one as far as I'm concerned, especially after that black album *which btw Black album >>> all Jay's previous album. Not to say they were bad but Black had it all*. Relapse looked better because encore *One of the worst albums I've heard of all time + that is his most commercial so far, not recovery. Ass like that? Really...* was a piece of shit. 

As for the prime, I thought Em was better than Jay but doesn't mean Jay sucked. Jay was fire and I still liked BP3 despite all the hate it gets. Just that Eminem during his MMLP - 8 Mile days was some of the best rap I've heard. 

And Recovery isn't commercial at all. I fail to see how a single about getting over drugs and saying sorry to his fans is commercial. I understand The Way You Lie and how it has a more pop sound then something like "Kim" or "Love you more" but it's far from a G6 and Lolipop. And I'm guessing you mean relevant to you since the guy is one of the most talked about artist again after 6 years of nobody even mentioning him. That's hard to do. 

May look like I'm a stan but I'm really not. I call em out on his shit when it sucks, it simply doesn't suck at the moment. If it's not what YOU want from Eminem that?s a different story.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Relapse and Kingdom Come both were disappointing comebacks. Kingdom come being the weaker one as far as I'm concerned, especially after that black album *which btw Black album >>> all Jay's previous album. Not to say they were bad but Black had it all*. Relapse looked better because encore *One of the worst albums I've heard of all time + that is his most commercial so far, not recovery. Ass like that? Really...* was a piece of shit.
> 
> As for the prime, I thought Em was better than Jay but doesn't mean Jay sucked. Jay was fire and I still liked BP3 despite all the hate it gets. Just that Eminem during his MMLP - 8 Mile days was some of the best rap I've heard.
> 
> ...



I co-sign this shit

Em always gets hammered for Encore being bad and Relapse being meh. And somehow only Jay's good stuff gets remembered. From the the 10+ albums Jay released only half of them are truly standouts, the others are meh as well, yet nobody mentions them.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 27, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> My shit.



I should have posted Regrets instead, but that would have went over his head even with the lyrical breakdown.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> From the the 10+ albums Jay released *only half of them are truly standouts, the others are meh as well*, yet nobody mentions them.





Jay has arguably the most consistent discography in mainstream hip-hop.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay has arguably the most consistent discography in mainstream hip-hop.



Humm don't believe so. Hardknock 2-3 were ok. Blueprint 2 and 3 were decent but nothing special. Kingdom Come was, IMO, his weakest album. So yeah not that amazing. Blueprint, RD, Black album are his highlights in his time, AG is loved too but I didn't think highly of it at all.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Humm don't believe so. Hardknock 2-3 were ok. Blueprint 2 and 3 were decent but nothing special. Kingdom Come was, IMO, his weakest album. So yeah not that amazing. Blueprint, RD, Black album are his highlights in his time, AG is loved too but I didn't think highly of it at all.



I won't even get deep into your ratings. I love how you appropriately used 'nothing special' and 'not that amazing' to rate the albums...Even if they weren't 'amazing/special' they were still 'good' right? Otherwise you wouldn't have worded it that way.

Since when putting out 'good' albums doesn't equate to consistency?

Only 'amazing/special' albums make the cut? I'm confused with your reasoning..

Also, NAME mainstream artists(yes, plural, since you're contesting the notion that he ARGUABLY has the most consistent discography in mainstream hip-hop you must know of a few that top his) with a better discography.

Please mind/take in consideration quantity and quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2010)

UGHHH I wrote out a whole thing and the internet went down as I clicked reply and now it's lost....fuck it. 

Short version: I meant to say it's the ups and downs thing he has. He goes from great album to weak, good, to weak, good, weak" True he hasn't put out anything as shitty as encore *Let's hope to god no one will* but he also didn't put three classics out in a row. 

As for people who are better, not going to go into that. Always brings up fighting. And to be honest I like Jay, so don't care enough to argue over it


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> UGHHH I wrote out a whole thing and the internet went down as I clicked reply and now it's lost....fuck it.
> 
> Short version: I meant to say it's the ups and downs thing he has. He goes from great album to weak, good, to weak, good, weak" True he hasn't put out anything as shitty as encore **Let's hope to god no one will* but he also didn't put three classics out in a row. *As for people who are better, not going to go into that. Always brings up fighting. And to be honest I like Jay, so don't care enough to argue over it



No one has unless you consider TES a classic. De La Soul's first three albums are classics.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 27, 2010)

TES is a classic 

I hold that shit nearly at MMLP level


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2010)

^That. TES is his best album IMO.

Also consider 3 for DMX but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2010)

Jay's pumped out constant classics and amazing albums that aren't classics. Reasonable Doubt, The Blueprint, The Black Album were each classics. The great albums were American Gangster, Vol. 2: Hard Knock Life and Vol. 3: The Life and Times of Shawn Carter. Beyond that outside of all his albums he's never really had a really bad album. Even his worst one is decent that's arguably Blueprint 3 or Kingdom Come. Kingdom Come, as bad as people say it is, had some nice tracks. Personally I'd say he's probably the most consistent mainstream rapper in great albums right now. I haven't heard a rapper that's come out with so many and be that consistent. 

The only one I think that can come close is Eminem and that's with maybe 3 or 4 great albums. Recovery is alright, I remember when I bought it I listened to it for a straight week and a half. After that though I don't know, sure I listen to some songs now but it's not as powerful as it was before. Maybe that's just me. Nas, definitely not, anyone else? Eh not with Jay-Z's reign. It's not really easy to do at all.  Funny thing is that Jay-Z's protege Kanye has had a good amount of great albums. At least 3 with his current one.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 27, 2010)

vol 1 was a damn near classic >.>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> vol 1 was a damn near classic >.>


I wouldn't say it's almost a classic but it's a great album. I guess it's sorta a song away from being classified as one. So many great ones on that album.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2010)

Vol.1 was good. RD and BP are better though and I wouldn't consider them classics though damn great albums. Few songs away from classic though that's just my views. When it comes down to it RD, BP, and Black are all classics in most peoples eyes just as SSLP, MMLP, and Show are. Recovery I'd put great, few songs away from classic similar to BP.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay has arguably the *most consistent discography in mainstream hip-hop.*



Outkast is the title holder of that, thank you very much


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 28, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Outkast is the title holder of that, thank you very much



Agreed, Ghostface Killah is also pretty damn consistant.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2010)

Ghost for sure, in his long career he's only released one or two not so good albums


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 28, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay has arguably the most consistent discography in mainstream hip-hop.



Why are people ignoring the word 'arguably'?

Also,



crazymtf said:


> When it comes down to it RD, BP, and Black are all classics in most peoples eyes just as SSLP, MMLP, and Show are. Recovery I'd put great, few songs away from classic similar to BP.



SSLP and Show are considered classics? 

I give SSLP the benefit of the doubt..Ok cool..but I've never, ever, heard, seen nor read anyone/anywhere saying/stating/holding Show as a 'classic'.

Great album..I fuck with it..but 'classic'? c'mon now..or maybe the word 'classic' is just being bandied about these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why are people ignoring the word 'arguably'?
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



I personally don't find SSLP a classic. However A lot of people still consider it a classic. Show is the same way, though I do agree it's a classic. Show is his biggest selling album, it got the most attention, it had the most singles that got attention out of all his albums. 

For my own views Show is his strongest work cause it's his most complete album. It has humor, it has stories, it has his wordplay and flow but most of all it has heart. He was honest on SSLP and MMLP but nothing like saying goodbye to hollywood, healie's song, sing for the moment, cleaning out my closet. All four of those sound like he gave it everything he had, laid out all his problems to solve them through his music. That's the biggest difference I felt between that and MMLP. 

But it's hard to argue Show isn't a classic when it's when the guy was at his biggest. Between that and then 8 mile which had the biggest song of his career I find it hard NOT to believe show was a classic. But guess it's up to the viewer. Like said I don't find RD a classic but seems everyone else does.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I personally don't find SSLP a classic. However A lot of people still consider it a classic. Show is the same way, though I do agree it's a classic. Show is his biggest selling album, it got the most attention, it had the most singles that got attention out of all his albums.
> 
> For my own views Show is his strongest work cause it's his most complete album. It has humor, it has stories, it has his wordplay and flow but most of all it has heart. He was honest on SSLP and MMLP but nothing like saying goodbye to hollywood, healie's song, sing for the moment, cleaning out my closet. All four of those sound like he gave it everything he had, laid out all his problems to solve them through his music. That's the biggest difference I felt between that and MMLP.
> 
> But it's hard to argue Show isn't a classic when it's when the guy was at his biggest. Between that and then 8 mile which had the biggest song of his career I find it hard NOT to believe show was a classic. But guess it's up to the viewer. *Like said I don't find RD a classic but seems everyone else does.*



TES was actually a perfect way of going out
Also you just opened a shitstorm with that last comment. That being said, I prefer BP over RD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> TES was actually a perfect way of going out
> Also you just opened a shitstorm with that last comment. That being said, I prefer BP over RD



Agreed if he dropped show and left the game I wouldn't have mind. I do love Recovery but it's just more great stuff. As a fan I had to endure encore...

And yeah I know I did. But it's true. I very rarely find a debut album to be a classic. Great sure but classic? Nah Jay got better as he went on. I'd consider BP and Black album better albums.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2010)

What are you talking about there are tons of debuts that are classics, the list is huge.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2010)

They're equal in my eyes although most purists would give Reasonable Doubt the better score. Reasonable Doubt is better lyrically and it's story is darker than Blueprint. It also gives us insight on who Jay truly is. His mindset there is closer to the streets that he's ever been. He was just in his rawest form. He's just starting off, nothing under him, he just put it all out on the table. Out of his albums this one depicts him as being a hustler more than any. Blueprint though Jay-Z's the king of the game, we know what he's about. Production is better than Reasonable Doubt and it's not as dark and lyrical but it shows us how he is during that day and age. He's not out to prove anything, he's not out to show how great he is, he's just doing it. Just a regular day at the office for him but it was a great day. He just went spiritual on everyone. 

I remember when I liked Blueprint more than Reasonable Doubt, I didn't know what the hype was around it even after listening to it. It took me 3 more listens to finally get how powerful it was putting them on the same tier. I will say I'd pay more attention to Reasonable Doubt and listen more compared to Blueprint where I'd just chill, just relax and feel the music. 

Overall they're both my favorite Jay-Z albums for different reasons.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 28, 2010)

i see reasonable doubt as a classic and > blueprint. But i will admit the production on blueprint is better.

but at the same time i like black album better than blueprint


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 28, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> They're equal in my eyes although most purists would give Reasonable Doubt the better score. Reasonable Doubt is better lyrically and it's story is darker than Blueprint. It also gives us insight on who Jay truly is. His mindset there is closer to the streets that he's ever been. He was just in his rawest form. He's just starting off, nothing under him, he just put it all out on the table. Out of his albums this one depicts him as being a hustler more than any. Blueprint though Jay-Z's the king of the game, we know what he's about. *Production is better than Reasonable Doubt and it's not as dark and lyrical but it shows us how he is during that day and age. He's not out to prove anything, he's not out to show how great he is, he's just doing it. Just a regular day at the office for him but it was a great day. He just went spiritual on everyone.*
> 
> I remember when I liked Blueprint more than Reasonable Doubt, I didn't know what the hype was around it even after listening to it. It took me 3 more listens to finally get how powerful it was putting them on the same tier. I will say I'd pay more attention to Reasonable Doubt and listen more compared to Blueprint where I'd just chill, just relax and feel the music.
> 
> Overall they're both my favorite Jay-Z albums for different reasons.



The reason I prefer BP over RD. Although Jay was facing a shitload of trouble at the time I believe, BP made it sound like he already was past that shit and still the king


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i see reasonable doubt as a classic and > blueprint. But i will admit the production on blueprint is better.
> 
> but at the same time i like black album better than blueprint



At the same time Black Album > BP and RD. 

Sorry Jay fans but production, flow, and just straight swag was 100% on that bitch. Black I can listen all the way through, every time


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with The Black Album being one of his best. I think all the songs on there are amazing. I don't have them all on my ipod but I have listened to them all and I always feel like listening to them all in one go every once in a while lol

Moment of Clarity is just an amazing song. I like the message is gives.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2010)

RD is a good album but iono I just don't love it like everyone else does.  Although I like Brooklyn's Finest a lot, but mainly cause of Biggie.  BP is just great and Black Album is a great victory lap of an album.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 28, 2010)

I keep telling y'all, Jay brainwashed people into thinking RD is amazing..How many times as he said so in his lyrics?

I once heard '_the best trick the devil ever pulled was convincing people he doesn't exist_' or w/e..Well the best trick Jay ever pulled was convincing people RD is amazing.

Don't get me wrong it's still a great album and Jay is as sharp as ever lyrically but it's not as amazing as some people rate it.

Jay kept on mouthing on about how RD is his baby/classic/special/amazing and people bought what he was saying.

Black album > Blueprint > RD.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Album was the best bar none.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2010)

Hell yeah, love the respect black album gets on here. Black is the definition of classic IMO


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 28, 2010)

i see it as black album >= RD > Bp

can i live and cant knock the hustle and dead presidents... shit man the whole album flowed like a nice glass of purified water.

the only thing is listening to it nowadays you can feel that bp and bA production outshines


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 28, 2010)

I lost all respect for the Black Album (& JayZ in general) when I heard the song Lucifer. 



> Like an evangelist
> I can introduce you to your maker
> Bring you closer to nature
> Ashes after they cremate you bastards
> ...



I guess i'm being hypocritical since i'm sporting Ye's material


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 28, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I lost all respect for the Black Album (& JayZ in general) when I heard the song Lucifer.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'm being hypocritical since i'm sporting Ye's material



really dont get what made you lose respect after that set of lyrics


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2010)

We've mentioned so little of Big Sean Detroit native on that blazing rise. 

So here's his latest trk "Big Nut Bust" Off Travis Barker?s Let the Drummer Get Wicked v.1 mixtape.



*Spoiler*: __ 



@Didi


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 28, 2010)

^^you talking about good music's big sean?

He is 'aight'. too many '_she sucked my dick/will suck my dick/is sucking my dick/dick sucked/bust in her mouth/bust a nut_' lines. Then again, maybe it's the tracks I've heard..

also, he reminds me of lil wayne the way he gets off subject. Plus he's got the 'pause then punch' YM style that is being used to no end nowadays though some people credit him as one of the originators and he is better than most of the rappers i heard with that style, still, when your shit is being bitten as much as his..you need to switch it up..

I just noticed the name of the track is 'big nut bust'..it HAS to be good music's big sean.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2010)

Big Sean's alright for whom he is and yeah good music dude. I mean when I delved into his earlier work it is true he did come up w/ the "pause/punch" style and YM took it and ran away with it it's real infectious on Nicki's "Pink Friday".  Big Sean has some potential but as you said at any day he should switch shit up to lift off to a better height. 

I liked his "Finally famous vol. 3" The most out of his works.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 28, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> really dont get what made you lose respect after that set of lyrics



It wasn't just those set of lyrics, it was the whole song. If you play the song backwards it says "Murda Murda Jesus".

Those set of lyrics just stood out because he said he wanted to cremate Catholics. Then goes on to say "I hope you have been reading your psalms and chapters/paying your ties being good catholics/im coming" which is referring to the bible chapter Revelation were the Antichrist will be the ruler of the world (after the rapture of course).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 28, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> It wasn't just those set of lyrics, it was the whole song. If you play the song backwards it says "Murda Murda Jesus".
> 
> Those set of lyrics just stood out because he said he wanted to cremate Catholics. Then goes on to say "I hope you have been reading your psalms and chapters/paying your ties being good catholics/im coming" which is referring to the bible chapter Revelation were the Antichrist will be the ruler of the world (after the rapture of course).



I smell Illuminati shit comin up 

Also to stay on Jay topic, my top 5 Jay
- Blueprint
- Black Album
- Reasonable Doubt
- Vol 2 Hard Knock..
- Blueprint III

I dont get all the hate for BP3. Its certainly not his best, but production is pretty good and somehow I find that album addictive. Not to mention some standouts like Empire and Run This Town


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 28, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> It wasn't just those set of lyrics, it was the whole song. If you play the song backwards it says "Murda Murda Jesus".
> 
> Those set of lyrics just stood out because he said he wanted to cremate Catholics. Then goes on to say "I hope you have been reading your psalms and chapters/paying your ties being good catholics/im coming" which is referring to the bible chapter Revelation were the Antichrist will be the ruler of the world (after the rapture of course).



actually it doesnt say that if you play it back backwards.

what your talking about is the grey album release which isnt jays product.

Also the songs about revenge on people who killed biggie and biggs cousin who is bobalob.

also jay spoke about that song in decoded and its nothing close to what you may speculate.

in essence its a song about the struggle of the "eye for a eye", where the hunger for revenge for murder towards the people who killed those i mentioned before, in which he uses religious connotation to describe such a thing.

hes not saying hes going to kill all Catholics or hates Catholics in that line but that he using the saying to say "pay your debts to your maker because hes coming for revenge".

i mean really my man.. its like in the heart of the whole story "But vengeance is mine said the lord"


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 28, 2010)

@Didi


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 28, 2010)

The term "classic" is getting thrown around alot these days...


----------



## wolfman_120 (Nov 28, 2010)

Off-topic from current discussions, but I was wondering if anyone knew any good Hip-Hop Documentaries that might be out there


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 28, 2010)

wolfman_120 said:


> Off-topic from current discussions, but I was wondering if anyone knew any good Hip-Hop Documentaries that might be out there



There's a Big L one coming out and a Nas one if you haven't already watched it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 28, 2010)

classic is what a great album turns into. i say if a album is still great after 5yrs?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2010)

^That. Every album I said classic are over 5 years.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

Man I missed a bunch of Em and Jay talk? 

Those are easily my 2 favorite rappers. 

Anyway as far as Eminem his first 3 albums for me are classics. Basically for me a classic album is something I can listen to most of the songs without wanting to skip or delete any from my iPod. So SS, MM and ES are all 3 classics for me. 

For Jay my favorite album is definitely The Black Album. After that one Im not sure. RD and BP 1 are pretty strong. 


I will also add that these 2 artists essentially perfected rap and nobody else really even comes close to where they stand. I am not saying you have to call them the best, but they are 2 of a kind. No other artists has had the level of mainstream appeal as these 2 while also keeping the true lyrical respect of the other side. 

Pac and Biggie did it, but not on the level these 2 have. Sales aren't even close on the mainstream side and even from a rap respect side Em and Jay are there with them if not better.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 29, 2010)

I think I might be the only person in the world that thinks It Was Written is > Illmatic lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

Off-topic. 

I'm thinking of starting going to the gym. Need to make a playlist, need loads of energetic like tracks..Nothing depressing/sad please. I'm working out, need to be hyped.

I need tracks like this:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 29, 2010)

what does everyone think of Ye's album?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Off-topic.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting going to the gym. Need to make a playlist, need loads of energetic like tracks..Nothing depressing/sad please. I'm working out, need to be hyped.
> 
> I need tracks like this:


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2010)

i usually bump movie theme songs stuff when i work like, eye of the tiger or that song from rock 4 when he was training to beat drago.

because i already got the mental picture of seeing happening already.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> There's a Big L one coming out and a Nas one if you haven't already watched it.



What's the Nas one called?

I was also looking for more general ones, about the progression and growth of rap and hip-hop culture. I found one called Rhyme and Reason, but it's a little outdated (it's from 1997) so I was hoping there might be something more current out


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> suggestions?



When I work out I tend to lean more towards rock than rap. I don't know how much you are into other genres but I can give a few songs I use and you can see how they work:

3 Days Grace - Riot 
Lil John & Twista - Lets Go
Rihanna and Jeezy - Hard



Audible Phonetics said:


> what does everyone think of Ye's album?



It was okay. Id give it like a 3-3.5/5.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the perfect song for the gym

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBL2FbTUod8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1-Tc6GesX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 29, 2010)

Seems like Fab makes the best workout songs.

I don't listen to music at the gym because I find it distracts me, but I think these would be pretty good.

Fabolous - Breathe
Rick Ross - Push It
DJ Khaled, Kanye and T-Pain - Go Hard


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> I think I might be the only person in the world that thinks It Was Written is > Illmatic lol.



Lupe most likely thinks the same.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Off-topic.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting going to the gym. Need to make a playlist, need loads of energetic like tracks..Nothing depressing/sad please. I'm working out, need to be hyped.
> 
> I need tracks like this:


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2010)

heres a rap workout song here


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah Lupe thinks It Was Written is better than Illmatic. And Kanye's album I'd rate it a 5/5. After listening to it repeatedly I have to say that it's his best album. However I will say that it doesn't have the same kind of "impact" as a whole that Late Registration did. Kanye reworked his whole style for Late Registration and the hits were on fire. We knew who Kanye was but that album propelled him to mega-star status. It was on a different level.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't stop listening to "Devil In A New Dress"   i don't want to get sick of it but I can't help it


----------



## birabudo (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted but its hilarious


[YOUTUBE]h7wXmpO-WQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

I honestly think my favorite part of Kanyes new album is All of the Lights interlude.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with what you said KN about Late Registration, and I want to add that was the period where he was actually rapping. But I also think MBDTF had too many features and kanye could have done so much with the runaway beat in that 9 minutes but it did NOT CHANGE AT ALL!! 

Those two things bothered me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 29, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I agree with what you said KN about Late Registration, and I want to add that was the period where he was actually rapping. But I also think MBDTF had too many features and kanye could have done so much with the runaway beat in that 9 minutes but it did NOT CHANGE AT ALL!!
> 
> Those two things bothered me.


Runaway was fine for me. I didn't mind that at all. It just felt right. I will agree with the features comment though. Way too many. There was only 2 songs where it was just him over it. Every other song had someone else.

College Dropout had 8 songs where it was only him, Late Registration had 6, Graduation had 6, 808s had 7 songs. Now his new album only has 2? Come on now. It annoyed me a bit.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Off-topic.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting going to the gym. Need to make a playlist, need loads of energetic like tracks..Nothing depressing/sad please. I'm working out, need to be hyped.
> 
> I need tracks like this:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

stepdogg said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but its hilarious
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h7wXmpO-WQI[/YOUTUBE]



Point_Blank needs to hear this


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> So the best part on Kanyes album is Elton John solo



Yeah pretty much. It was a beautiful melody. 

And as I have said already I don't think that album is that good. There are songs I like but nothing that really stood out or wowed me. 

I like All of the Lights, Blame Game, Dark Fantasy, Power, Devil in a New Dress and Gorgeous. 

Thats under half the album I think is worth listening to and even some of the songs above don't get many plays. 

Gorgeous would be a lot better if the verses didn't sound like they were recorded in my garage.

Edit: I am listening through a couple of more times, so this list may change. Sometimes Kanye needs time to grow on you.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2010)

I wanted to comment on the term "classic" and what makes an album this.  I honestly think a great album that has been out for five years instantly getting this title is undeserving and dilutes the meaning of the word.

To me, for it to be considered a classic album is either something that instantly changes the way the genre sounds, is perceived, or does something unique and daring.  A real game changer (ex. Straight Outta Compton, Illmatic, Enter the Wu Tang, The Chronic, Aquemini, Black on Both Sides).

OR

It's something that might be liked or even looked over initially but later goes on to become a major influence on the next generation that tries out what that album did or just gets a revisit and a better appreciation over time (ex. Dr. Octagonecologyst, Midnight Marauders, The Main Ingredient, Stakes is High).

I don't know something about a great album reaching five years just seems lazy and undeserving.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> actually it doesnt say that if you play it back backwards.
> 
> what your talking about is the grey album release which isnt jays product.
> 
> ...



Okay I did some research on it and I guess those videos are fake. As for the revenge argument, I agree to an extent. He's talking about revenge but what he said about Catholics, he meant it literally. Just because he made a book and said its something different, its not. The dude is a satanist, along with Kanye and every other major music artist.

Just to clear things up, i'm not trying to start an argument. I love listening to Hip Hop/Rap. Although, it doesn't seem right to defend someone who worships Satan. I mean, its pretty much obvious now...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I agree with what you said KN about Late Registration, and I want to add that was the period where he was actually rapping. But I also think MBDTF had too many features and kanye could have done so much with the runaway beat in that 9 minutes but it did NOT CHANGE AT ALL!!
> 
> Those two things bothered me.



I loved the many features. Especially in All of the Lights and Gorgeous. As for Runaway, that song is magic. The last 3 minutes of it was just beautiful. However, I wish he would've put a guitar solo or something like he did with Devil in a New Dress. That song is magic too.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

she on my lap and my top i aint talkin laptop

achoo..............sneezing 

excellent lol they sell young money flows at payless


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

Speaking of interludes, I don't think none will ever top this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_YwmhuIuoo[/YOUTUBE]

Especially if you listen to the whole transition from song to interlude

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWaLhZaqDQs[/YOUTUBE]

Dat transition man


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Eminem - Till I Collapse
> Fab - It's my time



Added to playlist. thanks.



Dark Uchiha said:


> i usually bump movie theme songs stuff when i work like, eye of the tiger or that song from rock 4 when he was training to beat drago.



Added eye of the tiger..I don't know/remember which track is the one in rocky 4 though..



Cyphon said:


> When I work out I tend to lean more towards rock than rap. I don't know how much you are into other genres but I can give a few songs I use and you can see how they work:
> 
> 3 Days Grace - Riot
> Lil John & Twista - Lets Go
> Rihanna and Jeezy - Hard



Added, thanks. and I give everything a listening..specially if it's to get me hyped. I just don't fuck with them weirdo rock tracks where they say shit like ''_kill your parents, drink their blood and suck your defunct grandad's dick..Viva el diavolo!_'' 



Deweze said:


> I have the perfect song for the gym
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Added. Thanks.



G.O.A.T. said:


> Fabolous - Breathe
> Rick Ross - Push It
> DJ Khaled, Kanye and T-Pain - Go Hard



Oh them 3 were already on the playlist. Thanks still.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concrete proof? Its in plain sight!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah Lupe thinks It Was Written is better than Illmatic. And Kanye's album I'd rate it a 5/5. After listening to it repeatedly I have to say that it's his best album. However I will say that it doesn't have the same kind of "impact" as a whole that Late Registration did. Kanye reworked his whole style for Late Registration and the hits were on fire. We knew who Kanye was but that album propelled him to mega-star status. It was on a different level.



Yeah, I agree. Late Registration was the album that propelled him to superstar status. I still think thats his best album.

For some reason, I cant stand "All of the lights". Its not a bad song, but I just cant stand it. I think Kanye tried a little too hard with this song. When I hear Fergie, I just cant help but roll my eyes.

Kanye has to be _the _most consistent rapper I've seen. Great album after great album, hit after hit. He's extremely consistent. He has the most impressive hip hop catalog I've heard, and I heard alot. I know it sounds crazy...but I truly believe that Kanye is the greatest 2 ever do it. Just my opinion.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Concrete proof? Its in plain sight!



Interpretation is subjective and/or relative.

What's in plain sight? All I see is artist(s) messing with the mind of gullible audiences/people.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Kanye has to be _the _most consistent rapper I've seen. Great album after great album, hit after hit. He's extremely consistent. He has the most impressive hip hop catalog I've heard, and I heard alot. I know it sounds crazy...but I truly believe that Kanye is the greatest 2 ever do it. Just my opinion.



_*Looks at sig*_



> They see me trollin,they hatin



oh, alright then.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah, I agree. Late Registration was the album that propelled him to superstar status. I still think thats his best album.
> 
> For some reason, I cant stand "All of the lights". Its not a bad song, but I just cant stand it. I think Kanye tried a little too hard with this song. When I hear Fergie, I just cant help but roll my eyes.
> 
> Kanye has to be _the _most consistent rapper I've seen. Great album after great album, hit after hit. He's extremely consistent. He has the most impressive hip hop catalog I've heard, and I heard alot. I know it sounds crazy...but I truly believe that Kanye is the greatest 2 ever do it. Just my opinion.



I can see what you on All of the Lights. I didn't like the Fergie part so much but then it kinda grew on me. On Lost in the World, there are so many different voices it hurts my ears


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Interpretation is subjective and/or relative.
> 
> What's in plain sight? All I see is artist(s) messing with the mind of gullible audiences/people.



Where have you been...

When I say its in plain sight, it literally is. 

Jay-Z aka HOV = Jehovah = BLASPHEMY  

I'm not even gonna explain. Just please YouTube or google "Jay-Z satanic" or "Jay-Z Satanic".


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Interpretation is subjective and/or relative.
> 
> What's in plain sight? All I see is artist(s) messing with the mind of gullible audiences/people.
> 
> ...



Not even trolling. Im deadass serious.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a pretty bold statement


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

*Brand New-*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWk_WZIoUfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

College Dropout is Kanye's best for me.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 29, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> College Dropout is Kanye's best for me.



Same here

10char


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Where have you been...
> 
> When I say its in plain sight, it literally is.
> 
> ...



lol at ''Jay-Z satanic'' or ''Jay-Z Satanic''..like the capped ''S'' for satanic is going to change the searh results..

I'm not a fan of youtube illuminati/satanist theorists..I find them to be a bunch of delusional..possibly sexually deprived..fools grasping at straws in a attempt to kill time as they have nothing better to do with it.

I've, however, seen and heard Jay say that he doesn't believe in religion nor hell but he does believe in a higher entity/deity and that due to him being the entertainer he is, he likes to mess with people's minds/heads..I believe the man is free to believe what he wants and to entertain us as that's what most of is income is paid for.

Still, Niko, how is that affecting your appreciation of the music?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2010)

Late Registration is where it's at for me, it's lots of fun to listen to.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Where have you been...
> 
> When I say its in plain sight, it literally is.
> 
> ...



Part 4
You're either an idiot or incredibly gullible.  Not to mention extremely late.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You're either an idiot or incredibly gullible.  Not to mention extremely late.



gullible idiot?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Parallax said:


> That's a pretty bold statement



Nah, I dont think so. I think Kanye has done enough to be considered a candidate for the GOAT.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2010)

No it's pretty bold

I could argue several artists have made better music, although in terms of Mainstream appeal Kanye is up there.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Kanye fans forget that he is a rapper and in that regard he isn't even remotely close. As an artist he is pretty good overall, but with actual rapping he isn't that good. 

As I pointed out earlier in regards for actual respect as a rapper AND mainstream appeal Jay and Em have it hands down. In Em's case he even has some decent production credits to add to his resume.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I* think Kanye fans forget that he is a rapper and in that regard he isn't even remotely close. As an artist he is pretty good overall, but with actual rapping he isn't that good. *
> 
> As I pointed out earlier in regards for actual respect as a rapper AND mainstream appeal Jay and Em have it hands down. In Em's case he even has some decent production credits to add to his resume.



Are you reffering to his lyrical ability, or his actual music?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

_Tahiry's ass is bigger than Kanye's Joe Budden's career._

nah, Ye's cool but GOAT?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Are you reffering to his lyrical ability, or his actual music?



Both. Actual music is the artist portion which I said he is pretty good. Lyrical ability is the part where he isn't even close. 

I mean he's not terrible, but he isn't really a stand out either.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Both. Actual music is the artist portion which I said he is pretty good. *Lyrical ability is the part where he isn't even close.
> *
> I mean he's not terrible, but he isn't really a stand out either.



But neither was Pac, imo. I never understood why people see him as one of the lyrical greats. I mean, he was good, but I never thought he was better than the likes of Nas, Em, Jay, or Big. Hell, I even think Lupe is more lyrical than Pac was.

*patiently awaits backlash from Pac fans*


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2010)

It's easy to say Pac was a poet but there were way more artists that had better lyrics than him people overhyped him nuff said. 

Anywho check this Bay kid.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roCrwaDzaDA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> But neither was Pac, imo. I never understood why people see him as one of the lyrical greats. I mean, he was good, but I never thought he was better than the likes of Nas, Em, Jay, or Big. Hell, I even think Lupe is more lyrical than Pac was.
> 
> *patiently awaits backlash from Pac fans*



You'd have a point except Lupe is more lyrical than Big and Eminem in the technical sense. 

As far as lyricist goes, lyrical is a really broad term, lyrical doesn't mean shove in as many multis or metaphors as you can in a verse while just delaying what message you're trying to convey. And Pac did this brilliantly (so did Prodigy ) being able to paint a picture in your head without having to use all those crazy ass metaphors or multis.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2010)

Pac is not the best lyricist.

You'll hardly find people saying that. What you'll find is people saying he is the best 'rapper' which I always interpreted as a mix of more than just lyricism and he indeed has a shot at being that.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Pac is not the best lyricist.
> 
> You'll hardly find people saying that. What you'll find is people saying he is the best 'rapper' which I always interpreted as a mix of more than just lyricism and *he indeed has a shot at being that*.



 I see what you did there you mean he had. 

Pac's music was good and all but I dismiss him today look toward the future but admittedly the best within the 90's decade that made the biggest impact was more than likely AZ and Big L.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with the Pac comment. Sure he's one of the greats but personally I've never really been into him. I've always been into Biggie moreso. Maybe it's his rapping style, maybe it's just his swag but either way I've always liked Biggie more. His rapping, lyrics, just everything I've been focused on. Truth be told when I write my lyrics I try to describe the situation perfectly as Biggie himself does. He's a huge influence. His storytelling was just on point.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> I see what you did there you mean he had.
> 
> Pac's music was good and all but I dismiss him today look toward the future but admittedly the best within the 90's decade that made the biggest impact was more than likely *AZ and Big *L.



? I love those guys but what did they do that made an impact, other than be gimmicky with multis (AZ) and punchlines (Big L)


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> *Okay I did some research on it and I guess those videos are fake.* As for the revenge argument, I agree to an extent. He's talking about revenge but what he said about Catholics, he meant it literally. Just because he made a book and said its something different, its not. The dude is a satanist, along with Kanye and every other major music artist.


funny you was ready to jump down his throat about this then you find its fake...
and you take it literal? so you believe jay gonna come around spraying people with holy water out of vials? He a demon hunter out of supernatural or something but... wouldn't that be crazy? how can someone who is a satanist want to use holy water against someone? holy shit.. the contradictions is maddening.

man it is what it is. his using religious word play to describe revenge for two people and the internal struggle of whether or not to go through it considering god said in the bible that revenge is his to take. Its like the saying if your mom gets killed and you know the killer would u wait for god to deal with it or take it in your own hands.

Also idk i would take the meaning of the song from the person who wrote it then a person who didnt no?



> Just to clear things up, i'm not trying to start an argument. I love listening to Hip Hop/Rap. Although, it doesn't seem right to defend someone who worships Satan. I mean, its pretty much obvious now...


hows it obvious? what you got is conspiracy theorist taking everything out of context to explain why hes successful. i mean man you got people on youtube who saying krs one is Illuminati and had a whole piece on him about it.

What is man, is that im not saying their isnt a Illuminati but someone created a boogie man to explain things that are explainable by simple human nature. 

If i know you, your successful, and im successful, and we become friends and you know another successful person and we three become friends. you own alot of airports, your friend owns new station and i rap. But ordinary people wonder why i always get positive reviews on this news station.... cmon the fuck on it aint a Illuminati conspiracy. 

look at all the things people attribute jay to being in the illumanti about and what they boiling it down to is that he was in it before RD? illumanti helped jay not get a record deal? illumanti helped people to like vol 2 to blow him up? when he was throwing the diamond since RD? this the same belief i guess that snoop sold his soul to the devil to come back to life even though hes never been shot before but i guess its literal


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

Ye's producing career is another story


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> But neither was Pac, imo. I never understood why people see him as one of the lyrical greats. I mean, he was good, but I never thought he was better than the likes of Nas, Em, Jay, or Big. Hell, I even think Lupe is more lyrical than Pac was.
> 
> *patiently awaits backlash from Pac fans*



idk, i dont think people saw pac as a lyrical giant but his passion was all encompassing.

he had flow and passion, lyricism was average at best


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Ye's producing career is another story



Definitly...he better than Dre. I don't care wat _nobody _say.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> ? I love those guys but what did they do that made an impact, other than be gimmicky with multis (AZ) and punchlines (Big L)



Their albums but what made the buzz the most was AZ's "Do or Die" that there is considered a classic. 


Also for Ye's career it's always been far better than Dre.  I feel Dre's detox won't make shit and it is shit he's lost it when he doesn't even know it he's shooting in the dark blind now and co-signing random west-coasters.  But one of the people he's after is Kendrick Lamar that child there is a threat to the WestCoast ain't heard an MC like him yet to do it pretty raw shit he's got especially if you listen to his tape "Overly dedicated".


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 29, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Their albums but what made the buzz the most was AZ's "Do or Die" that there is considered a classic.
> 
> 
> Also for Ye's career it's always been far better than Dre.  I feel Dre's detox won't make shit and it is shit he's lost it when he doesn't even know it he's shooting in the dark blind now and co-signing random west-coasters.  But one of the people he's after is Kendrick Lamar that child there is a threat to the WestCoast ain't heard an MC like him yet to do it pretty raw shit he's got especially if you listen to his tape "Overly dedicated".



O.C. deserves some respect (member of DITC which Big L is a part of) he dropped Word.. Life, that shit is a classic.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with all of the Pac stuff.

What Pac was known for was more impact and overall artistry as opposed to straight up lyrics and what not. 

Big > Pac.

East > West.

And I actually enjoy Dre's production more than Ye's. Well, obviously not nowadays but Dre's old stuff.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> O.C. deserves some respect (member of DITC which Big L is a part of) he dropped Word.. Life, that shit is a classic.



*Co-signs* 

If y'all want a piece of this new West coast kid Kendrick Lamar listen to this trk on this guys' blog John gotty owner of the smoking section has one of the best hip/hop blogs anyway just to mention.



Also I think with the South's reigning Bama champ Yelawolf hasn't told his story and shined it until today this shit just dropped of his background and his purpose etc. Wolf's a sick MC don't deny me this he spent a year homeless traversing places before became who he is today.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2010)

all producers have a signature beat to it except ye

basing this off swizz, dre and timbo


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

He does has a signature beat 

He loves them high pitched samples lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

They're awesome 

He doesn't need a signature sound, he's got the bear


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

A lot of his drum lines have a signature sound to them as well.


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Relapse and Kingdom Come both were disappointing comebacks. Kingdom come being the weaker one as far as I'm concerned, especially after that black album *which btw Black album >>> all Jay's previous album. Not to say they were bad but Black had it all*. Relapse looked better because encore *One of the worst albums I've heard of all time + that is his most commercial so far, not recovery. Ass like that? Really...* was a piece of shit.



Relapse was great. Stay Wide Awake, 3AM, Hello, Must Be The Ganja, Medicine Ball, etc. It went back to what he did best, drugs, killing and multies.

Kingdom Come was good as well. I have no idea why it gets so much hate that it doesn't deserve at all.

Encore wasn't commercial, it was too "funny" shit. Ass Like That was meant to be a joke or parody. Compared to freaking Wont Back Down or LTWYL, no it wasn't commercial. Especially his recent collabos with Nicki Minaj and T.I. I almost threw up.



> As for the prime, I thought Em was better than Jay but doesn't mean Jay sucked. Jay was fire and I still liked BP3 despite all the hate it gets. Just that Eminem during his MMLP - 8 Mile days was some of the best rap I've heard.



Prime Jay-Z imo was a lot more poetic with his work, whereas Em was like a counterthesis to all that. It's different views I guess, but I see your point.



> And Recovery isn't commercial at all. I fail to see how a single about getting over drugs and saying sorry to his fans is commercial. I understand The Way You Lie and how it has a more pop sound then something like "Kim" or "Love you more" but it's far from a G6 and Lolipop. And I'm guessing you mean relevant to you since the guy is one of the most talked about artist again after 6 years of nobody even mentioning him. That's hard to do.



Space Bound? What's with the love tracks from out of left-field?



> May look like I'm a stan but I'm really not. I call em out on his shit when it sucks, it simply doesn't suck at the moment. If it's not what YOU want from Eminem that?s a different story.



Nah, Recovery comes in fifth just ahead of Encore. Almost Famous was good, Cold Wind Blows, Going Through Changes, Talkin 2 Myself, Seduction, So Bad, Ridaz, Session One, You're Never Over and 25 To Life. That's about it.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2010)

Off-topic but what do you guys expect from The Game's album?
I mean after reading this 



> *Production*
> Game confirmed that Production for the album would be contributed by both Dr. Dre and Pharrell Williams where both will be serving as executive producer's, the album will also be contributed by Cool & Dre, The Neptunes, 1500 or Nothin', Timbaland, Jim Jonsin, Drumma Boy, Scoop DeVille, Kanye West, No I.D., Eminem, Jeff Bhasker, Swizz Beatz, will.i.am, DJ Premier, RZA, Just Blaze, DJ Khalil, DJ Quik, Nottz, Boi-1da, Hi-Tek, Maestro, Bangladesh, Mike Lynn, Ryan Leslie, Dessy Des, TreBeatz, J. R. Rotem, Polow da Don, StreetRunner, J.U.S.T.I.C.E. League and Tha Bizness.



I can't help expect some mind blowing shit

Every fucking producer is on this upcoming album


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Relapse was great. Stay Wide Awake, 3AM, Hello, Must Be The Ganja, Medicine Ball, etc. It went back to what he did best, drugs, killing and multies.
> 
> Kingdom Come was good as well. I have no idea why it gets so much hate that it doesn't deserve at all.
> 
> ...


Like toy soliders wasn't commercial? 
Lose it - Pop single 
Encore - Party Song
Mockingbird - Tried to grab the attention off Halie's song
Ass like that, my first single, big weenie - Goofy kids songs to grab the kiddies attention. 

You obviously like the more crazy, killing, rape, non-sense Em which I can dig too. Relapse was a good album just not what I wanted. I wanted a Eminem Show/MMLP type of CD. Which Recovery is extactly. 

How in ANY way is won't back down commercial? He's throwing out more punchlines, more aggression, and that shit didn't even go on the radio. It was in a video game, which so was till I collapse. Going to tell me one of his best songs, till I collapse, was made for commercial success too cause it was feature on a video game? 

Em's had love songs before. Not to mention 25 to life and spacebound both have double meanings behind it. Spacebound is talking alot about the drugs too *Shit whole second verse can be interpreted as drugs* on top of it being a good love song. It focuses on a lot of relationship problems instead of something like KIM which is just him killing a bitch. Was it to get mainstream? I seriously doubt it, it sounded like it came from the heart. 

Love the way you lie has alot of commercial sides, this is true. He has Rihanna on it and his verses are good but nothing lyrically amazing. Perfect single though and since when is that a bad thing? Dirt off my shoulder is one of the biggest commercial sounding songs yet it's one of the best songs on Jay'z Career. 

I fail to see how you can dislike Spacebound, not afraid, or No love if you've been a Em fan this long but it could be cause you like more of Em's "I'ma kill you bitch" type of shit which is fine. It's why I consider Em one of the best, he has so many different types of tracks he could please all different people.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Funny, I was just about to mention the Game being underrated as fuck


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Funny, I was just about to mention the Game being underrated as fuck



Game's last album was dope. The one before that though was weak.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Nothing has topped Documentary yet though, let's hope his new one will blow it out of the water.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2010)

All you have to do to be as good as Game is fill your verses with the names of other famous people. Thats 90% of his lyrics....Dick riding.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

He developed that strategy by studying other G-funk rappers so he says


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't heard much from Game but from what I've heard he's either dick-riding or hating on other mcs. Someone please explain this to me. Like I said I haven't heard much from him.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 29, 2010)

The Game's eh, I always felt like he made his career by beefing with 50. His down and out diss is pretty good though.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Whenever he's reported on it's about one of his numerous beefs.  I like his voice and such, plus he's like the west coast version of a 50 Cent and Cam'ron mix.


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Like toy soliders wasn't commercial?



No, it wasn't 



> Lose it - Pop single



That shouldn't count, SSLP, MMLP and TES all has pop singles, weren't commercials though.



> Encore - Party Song



Agreed. What about WTP though?



> Mockingbird - Tried to grab the attention off Halie's song



Nah, not really. If it was just attention grabbing, I could say the same about all the WOE IS ME songs on Recovery.



> Ass like that, my first single, big weenie - Goofy kids songs to grab the kiddies attention.



They were just dumb songs that were there for a "funny" factor. It failed miserably though. That isn't really commercial, however.



> You obviously like the more crazy, killing, rape, non-sense Em which I can dig too. Relapse was a good album just not what I wanted. I wanted a Eminem Show/MMLP type of CD. Which Recovery is extactly.



Nah, I honestly love the MMLP and TES more than SSLP/Relapse. Recovery was just him complaining about shit for a good portion. Seduction was great. As was You're Never Over. Nothing on Recovery compares to Way I Am/I'm Back or Till I Collapse/Soldier. Not even close to being close.

Honestly, there's a pretty huge distinction between Recovery and MMLP/TES.



> How in ANY way is won't back down commercial? He's throwing out more punchlines, more aggression, and that shit didn't even go on the radio. It was in a video game, which so was till I collapse. Going to tell me one of his best songs, till I collapse, was made for commercial success too cause it was feature on a video game?



Aggression? Shout-rapping is hardly aggression, there was no emotion, let alone substance behind it. The opening line starts off with him talking about Coupe D'evilles or whatever the fuck. That "punchline" bullshit is also commercial, because he's doing what people find appealing in guys like Wayne and it's what popular nowadays. Only thing is he sucks at them.

Till I Collapse was straight fire without lettin up, and it carried the TES for a good majority. Comparing TIC to WBD is just a horrible argument.



> Em's had love songs before. Not to mention 25 to life and spacebound both have double meanings behind it. Spacebound is talking alot about the drugs too *Shit whole second verse can be interpreted as drugs* on top of it being a good love song. It focuses on a lot of relationship problems instead of something like KIM which is just him killing a bitch. Was it to get mainstream? I seriously doubt it, it sounded like it came from the heart.



I suppose. But just compare Love You More from the Encore bonus to Space Bound, or more importantly LTWYL. Big difference.

Also I hated KIM. I liked 97 Bonnie And Clyde >>>>>>>>>



> Love the way you lie has alot of commercial sides, this is true. He has Rihanna on it and his verses are good but nothing lyrically amazing. Perfect single though and since when is that a bad thing? Dirt off my shoulder is one of the biggest commercial sounding songs yet it's one of the best songs on Jay'z Career.



So are you saying LTWYL will be one of Em's best songs? If not, no point in bringing up DOYS. Point is, with LTWYL he's trying to appeal to the masses, whereas in the past he could have done it without some pop singer (Dido doesn't count )



> I fail to see how you can dislike Spacebound, not afraid, or No love if you've been a Em fan this long but it could be cause you like more of Em's "I'ma kill you bitch" type of shit which is fine. It's why I consider Em one of the best, he has so many different types of tracks he could please all different people.



I like both Not Afraid and No Love. I hated Space Bound. It's just my opinion.

Btw, my favorite side of Em is the one on MMLP, not SSLP/Relapse serial killer


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Off-topic but what do you guys expect from The Game's album?
> I mean after reading this
> 
> 
> ...



wasnt the red album suppose to have come out in july, september and november?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it me or Game's tries to sound like Dre on some of his tracks?

I'm like '_WTF I know dude's bite flows and all but to try and copycat the exact sound of a man's vocal cords_?'

Then I remembered Guerilla Black and suddenly it didn't look that bad


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> No, it wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we have different view on commercial type tracks so just gonna end it with that. 

As for him complaining on recovery, think it's unfair to say when you got MMLP/Show which is largely rebellious and complaining CDS. Not that it's a bad thing, it's what he's about 

I was only comparing WBD and Till I collapse mainstream appeal, not quality. Till I Collapse is a far better track. WBD punchlines though are far from weak, some great ones though some bad ones too. Plus he's ALWAYS been a punchline rapper. This is something I don't get when people complain about punchlines. But I'll never get that lol. 

Love you more is a amazing track, my fave track he's done for his love type tracks. However Spacebound is a far more general song that can relate to a lot more. Love you more is once again a track about Kim. 

My fave side is Eminem show, which IMO recovery relates a lot to it. Not quiet on the level of rawness show gave off or the quick witted tracks MMLP provided but overall it delivered what I've been waiting for since Show. Better then Encore and Relapse and SSLP for me. 

Do agree on hating KIM though. Song is dark and truly a ballsy move to make but overall I skip it every time.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 30, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Is it me or Game's tries to sound like Dre on some of his tracks?
> 
> I'm like '_WTF I know dude's bite flows and all but to try and copycat the exact sound of a man's vocal cords_?'
> 
> *Then I remembered Guerilla Black and suddenly it didn't look that bad*



I mean you can't really get mad at a guy for sounding like Biggie lol. What the hell do you expect him to do?

Anyone fuck with TiRon from L.A.? His mixtape MSTRD is pretty great, imo. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOgWynm6WWY[/YOUTUBE]
You can stream it .

His debut mixtape is Ketchup, but I've yet to listen to it.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 30, 2010)

You nigs be sleeping on my post I'm posting it again. 

If y'all want a piece of this new West coast kid Kendrick Lamar listen to this trk on this guys' blog John gotty owner of the smoking section has one of the best hip/hop blogs anyway just to mention.



Also I think with the South's reigning Bama champ Yelawolf hasn't told his story and shined it until today this shit just dropped of his background and his purpose etc. Wolf's a sick MC don't deny me this he spent a year homeless traversing places before became who he is today.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 30, 2010)

Kameil said:


> You nigs be sleeping on my post I'm posting it again.
> 
> If y'all want a piece of this new West coast kid Kendrick Lamar listen to this trk on this guys' blog John gotty owner of the smoking section has one of the best hip/hop blogs anyway just to mention.
> 
> ...



Kendrick is really dope. Yelawolf is just shitty, imo.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> All you have to do to be as good as Game is fill your verses with the names of other famous people. Thats 90% of his lyrics....Dick riding.



yup that's why I can't listen to a complete Game album. 

Kameil I've listened to a few Kendric lamar joints, pretty dope shit. Never really gave Yela' a listen though,  guess I will now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2010)

Yelawolf has a sick flow but he's just not I don't know what the word is. He's good but he just doesn't stick out to me.

Ok near the end of Jay-Z's book, great read. I had no idea the first 2 verses of Lucifer were about Biggie's death and him feeling angry towards it. Biggie is talked about a lot. Jay mentions him playing Biggie. "Streets is Watching" and he listened to it 20x and became mad at him because it was so good but also happy too. Then Biggie played him "Hypnotize" "My Downfall" and some others and he was mad but happy too for the same reason.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't heard much from Game but from what I've heard he's either dick-riding or hating on other mcs. Someone please explain this to me. Like I said I haven't heard much from him.



Thats pretty much the gist of it and not an exaggeration at all. His whole story for becoming good at rap was he said he sat and studied all the "greats" like Snoop, Dre, Nas etc....Then he basically just tried to mesh it into 1. 

He thinks he's an original member of NWA. :taichou

I actually enjoyed Documentary (his first album) but when him and 50 started beefin 50 let loose that he wrote or co-wrote like 6 songs and you can definitely tell. Game isn't really much of a songwriter. 

He's went at Joe Budden, 50 Cent, Memphis (I think), Guerilla Black, Ja Rule, Jay Z etc....

He also talks about how he's a Blood and his moms a Crip or some shit like that. Funny thing is for as hard as he talks he was on some dating show before he got famous crying 

Anyway.....He's just lame as shit tbh. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ok near the end of Jay-Z's book, great read. I had no idea the first 2 verses of Lucifer were about Biggie's death and him feeling angry towards it. Biggie is talked about a lot. Jay mentions him playing Biggie. "Streets is Watching" and he listened to it 20x and became mad at him because it was so good but also happy too. Then Biggie played him "Hypnotize" "My Downfall" and some others and he was mad but happy too for the same reason.



I definitely wanna read this. 

Did anyone ever read Em's book?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Funny, I was just about to mention the Game being underrated as fuck



Agreed



crazymtf said:


> Game's last album was dope. *The one before that though was weak*.



Hell NO.
- The Documentary had great production, but way too much guest feats. that overshadowed Game. Still great album, but more due to features and production
- Doctor's Advocate: His best work. West Coast rap at its finest, post-2001. This was the album that proved he could spit, without having star-studdded guest to bach him up. Also gone was Dre's production and yet this album sounded like a true West Coast album. Listen to tracks like Too Much / Lets Ride / Ol' English / Doctor's Advocate and then say he cant spit 
- LAX: Good album, bit weak at the middle but still good 




Cyphon said:


> All you have to do to be as good as Game is fill your verses with the names of other famous people. Thats 90% of his lyrics....Dick riding.



Probably the reason he's known for, along with the 50 Cent beef of course. But like listening to Em, look past the overuse of cussing, you'll notice brilliance. 
Try the same with Game, look past the name dropping and you'll notice he's pretty good and quite underrated

Yess I'm waiting for R.E.D. too. Detox will probably dissapoint, so Game will have to pull out some WC revival (again)

Speaking of West Coast and Dre dissapointments: Dre should have never let Bishop Lamont go. That dude had some sick mixtapes


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Big > Pac.
> 
> East > West.



Pac's from East though. NY. Bronx.

spent some years in Baltimore then bounced to Oakland.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Pac's from East though. NY. Bronx.
> 
> spent some years in Baltimore then bounced to Oakland.



I honestly never knew that but Pac is a west coast artist anyway.

So the point still stands


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yelawolf has a sick flow but he's just not I don't know what the word is. He's good but he just doesn't stick out to me.
> 
> Ok near the end of Jay-Z's book, great read. I had no idea the first 2 verses of Lucifer were about Biggie's death and him feeling angry towards it. Biggie is talked about a lot. Jay mentions him playing Biggie. "Streets is Watching" and he listened to it 20x and became mad at him because it was so good but also happy too. Then Biggie played him "Hypnotize" "My Downfall" and some others and he was mad but happy too for the same reason.



yea "best boy" and bobalob is biggs cousin? for the longest i was like "who the fuck is bob"

For the longest you had illumanitist people saying some cockamamie story of bobalob being the devil or some shit.

also the story of how roc was formed was pretty interesting and him not freestyling for that record exec. his relationship with dame at the beginning was funny. "man set up meetings with executive label heads, after the meeting was over ill bounce and wouldnt see him for months".

wish he wouldve talked more about foxy


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow first person I see to say DA is better then Documentary. The Documentary, How We Do, Dreams, We Aint, Start From Scratch. Come on man Documentary shitted on DA. 

Da was ok at best for me. Can understand the love tho, even liking it more then Lax but NO way is it on the level of Documentary.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2010)

All of the Game's albums are average at best, and this is coming from a West side guy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> yea "best boy" and bobalob is biggs cousin? for the longest i was like "who the fuck is bob"
> 
> For the longest you had illumanitist people saying some cockamamie story of bobalob being the devil or some shit.
> 
> ...


Yeah I never believed Bobalob as some devil. People really need to stop trying to get deeper into that whole thing. Jay-Z mentioned his "religion" in the book as well but you know people will look over that. Yeah it's formation was interesting. I figured that they had just known each other and then formed it. I had no idea they weren't close until they got the company started and I had no idea Jay-Z was so deep in the streets he hadn't even thought about creating a company without anything.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 30, 2010)

I know i'm late, but Kanye's cd goes o so hard.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> I know i'm late, but Kanye's cd goes o so hard.



You sir, just earned yourself a lifetime rep


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2010)

Thoughts on T.I. album

Worth downloading?

Also thoughts on Boi-1da? I think he needs to work with better rappers


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Both. Actual music is the artist portion which I said he is pretty good. Lyrical ability is the part where he isn't even close.
> 
> I mean he's not terrible, but he isn't really a stand out either.



His album doesn't stand out? Every song on that album sounds completely different. Every song seemed like he put a years effort into. Lets not forget that Kanye is a way better producer than he is a rapper.



Deweze said:


> Thoughts on T.I. album
> 
> Worth downloading?
> 
> Also thoughts on Boi-1da? I think he needs to work with better rappers



I heard it was aiight. Every album after King is mediocre imo. 
m

My favorite album by T.I. = Urban Legend.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 30, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Anyone fuck with TiRon from L.A.? His mixtape MSTRD is pretty great, imo.
> 
> His debut mixtape is Ketchup, but I've yet to listen to it.



He had another mixtape before Ketchup called Handshakes and Pounds. It's pretty good too. Get both of them.



Deweze said:


> Also thoughts on Boi-1da? I think he needs to work with better rappers



My favourite beat from him is Over. Most of his beats are pretty meh though.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't know if its been posted but I just listened to Castle Wall by T.I. from his new album and that shit is hard. Christina Aguilera does surprisingly a great job being featured in there. So far from what I have off his new album (That's All She Wrote, Welcome to the World, Castle Walls), it may be his best yet. And I know some of you don't like T.I. but fuck you  .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2010)

King was T.I's Late Registration. It put him on another level and really brought out the best of him. Since then he hasn't come out with anything up to that I'd say.

Oh yeah, XXL said Lupe's the best rapper of all time. Not the greatest but the best. 

Opinions? 

Btw I like this new-found activity here. Lately we've been going from subject to subject and it doesn't seem to let up. I value everyone's opinions so let's keep it up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo6p_c1YU1w[/YOUTUBE]

I'll give 6/10 for Trey songz. Trey Songz make some great remixes.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 30, 2010)

I find T.I. albums are always worth D/L. Funnily thought I've D/L T.I.'s album yesterday but haven't listened to it yet. I think he's losing his relevance with all this prison stints.

@KN seriously? I found King was one his weakest albums along with T.I. vs T.I.P.

Trap Muzik = Paper Trail > Urban Legend > I'm Serious = King > T.I. vs T.I.P.

^that's how I rate them. Probably will give the new album a listening on my way to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

ill say T.I is the best southern rapper, or barely below scarface and just barely over luda.

and i think paper trail was his best album.

also.. whats the difference btw best of all time and greatest of all time?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2010)

why are you posting trey songzzzzz


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Oh yeah, XXL said Lupe's the best rapper of all time. Not the greatest but the best.



what does that mean?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 30, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> I mean you can't really get mad at a guy for sounding like Biggie lol. What the hell do you expect him to do?
> 
> Anyone fuck with TiRon from L.A.? His mixtape MSTRD is pretty great, imo.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOgWynm6WWY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



IMO I dont think TiRon will ever top this song of his

[YOUTUBE]A-Tml4FQB68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Whenever he's reported on it's about one of his numerous beefs.  I like his voice and such, plus he's like the west coast version of a 50 Cent and *Cam'ron *mix.



Now there's an underrated emcee, he used to rip mics back in the day with Big L. Not to mention Purple Haze is one of my personal favorite albums.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Is it me or Game's tries to sound like Dre on some of his tracks?
> 
> I'm like '_WTF I know dude's bite flows and all but to try and copycat the exact sound of a man's vocal cords_?'
> 
> Then I remembered Guerilla Black and suddenly it didn't look that bad



Lol, Guerilla Black he should have played Biggie in Notorious.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

Speaking of Cam...what ever happened to the member Killa Cam?  Or Cormega for that matter?



Dark Uchiha said:


> ill say T.I is the best southern rapper, or barely below scarface and just barely over luda.
> 
> and i think *paper trail was his best album*.
> 
> also.. whats the difference btw best of all time and greatest of all time?




I dunno about you but I'm from the South and we long for the return of the Rubberband man.  Paper Trail was a pop compilation of artists and singles that almost made me say Lil' Flip > T.I.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I dunno about you but I'm from the South and we long for the return of the Rubberband man.  *Paper Trail was a pop compilation of artists and singles that almost made me say Lil' Flip > T.I*.



What? I thought Paper Trail was pretty solid, but I'm not really an expert in T.I. discography, just got Paper Trail & some mixtape tracks

So besides Paper Trail what would be recommended for T.I starters 
Also is his new album worth downloading?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't heard his new album but Trap Muzik is my all-time fav.  I remember it always being played on the radio, in the club, and everywhere else when it released.  Perhaps it was only in the South though.  Only 50, Mystikal, and Bone Crusher were spun more.

Then a few months later, a man named Kanye West came onto the scene, slightly overshadowing Urban Legend.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> What? I thought Paper Trail was pretty solid, but I'm not really an expert in T.I. discography, just got Paper Trail & some mixtape tracks
> 
> So besides Paper Trail what would be recommended for T.I starters
> Also is his new album worth downloading?



trap muzik


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> His album doesn't stand out? Every song on that album sounds completely different. Every song seemed like he put a years effort into. Lets not forget that Kanye is a way better producer than he is a rapper.



I didn't say his album didn't stand out, none of the songs stand out or wow me. 

Obviously his album is different then most regular albums but I honestly just wasn't that impressed. It was good but not great.


As for TI, I have never liked him and have always found him overrated. The only time I have ever found him entertaining is on or with features. His Paper Trail album had a few songs I liked and I have heard him on a few other songs he was featured on where I really liked him but I don't like him on a consistent basis.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2010)

Paper Trail was my shit, easily his best CD IMO. Though King was good, trap music was dope too. 

Gonna download his new album, can someone hit me up with a link?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2010)

Deweze said:


> what does that mean?


Actual rapping ability, topics, just overall "best". Skill. The things he's said, that sort of thing. Not in sales or anything. 





PoinT_BlanK said:


> @KN seriously? I found King was one his weakest albums along with T.I. vs T.I.P.
> 
> Trap Muzik = Paper Trail > Urban Legend > I'm Serious = King > T.I. vs T.I.P.
> 
> ^that's how I rate them. Probably will give the new album a listening on my way to work tomorrow.


I liked the album. I thought it was way better than T.I vs T.I.P. Paper Trail was good too but I felt like it died down after listening to it too much. His other albums were good too and then again I haven't listened to them much so I'll have to give them a spin again sometime to make another judgment.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2010)

lol I hate when people same one is the best, they're always wrong


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

anyone gra that new banks album? if they did is it good. heard people say its better than kanyes joint.

If it is, its sad that it went plastic.

first week sells
kanye 500k+
nikki 300k+
Ne-Yo 100k+ 
Lloyd 45k+
Jay-Z 26k+


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2010)

Fucking nicki minaj fans


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Fucking nicki minaj fans



no kidding; poetic justice that kim ate her up.

i think i wouldnt have disdain for nikki if it werent for the overtop stuff. nikki when she was trying to get put on and this nikki is a 180. this nikki seems to be someone art project


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2010)

Nicki Minaj is a brand name now. She goes beyond rapping. She sings. She's getting her own reality show, she said she'll be in movies, probably clothing line too, I also see her getting a talk show down the line once she exits rap and just a lot of stuff. She's just very global. 

That's what Drake needs to do because right now Drizzy isn't in the top tier of rappers. He's lacking in skill, his lyrics aren't as great as they used to be and he's fallen into the "fallen rappers" category. I heard a song from him the other day where he called a girl a ho and slut. Has he always been like that? I could have sworn he's supposed to be looked at as that clean shaven good guy.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

Last name Walking

First name Never


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nicki Minaj is a brand name now. She goes beyond rapping. She sings. She's getting her own reality show, she said she'll be in movies, probably clothing line too, I also see her getting a talk show down the line once she exits rap and just a lot of stuff. She's just very global.
> 
> That's what Drake needs to do because right now Drizzy isn't in the top tier of rappers. He's lacking in skill, his lyrics aren't as great as they used to be and he's fallen into the "fallen rappers" category. I heard a song from him the other day where he called a girl a ho and slut. Has he always been like that? I could have sworn he's supposed to be looked at as that clean shaven good guy.



so what your saying is nikki sees her time line in rap is near the end and is only using it to open doors for other shit, to get that acting money/ clothing and shit like that?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

Young Money is just a whack camp period. I don't even know why discuss them so much. Drake isn't good, his album wasn't good. Nicki isn't good and honestly I will probably never even listen to her album. 

They are gimmicks and gimmicks die without some kind of actual talent to support them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so what your saying is nikki sees her time line in rap is near the end and is only using it to open doors for other shit, to get that acting money/ clothing and shit like that?


Yeah she pretty much said it. She said she'll be acting in 5-10 years but I think she'll hit it before then. It depends when. Right now she's going to be running her rapping time up getting as much as she can before she moves on.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Young Money is just a whack camp period. I don't even know why discuss them so much. Drake isn't good, his album wasn't good. Nicki isn't good and honestly I will probably never even listen to her album.
> 
> They are gimmicks and gimmicks die without some kind of actual talent to support them.



the thing is, back in the day nikki was a spitter, its like a body snatcher got her..


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the thing is, back in the day nikki was a spitter, its like a body snatcher got her..



Yeah but that isn't an excuse. People say the same shit about Drake. 


When I was a kid I was an all star at baseball. That doesn't mean I belong playing in the majors now.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Young Money is just a whack camp period. I don't even know why discuss them so much. Drake isn't good, his album wasn't good. Nicki isn't good and honestly I will probably never even listen to her album.
> 
> They are gimmicks and gimmicks die without some kind of actual talent to support them.



I agree with those two, but I don't agree that Lil Wayne doesn't have talent.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

All Caribbean girls become superstars in America


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> anyone gra that new banks album? if they did is it good. heard people say its better than kanyes joint.
> 
> If it is, its sad that it went plastic.
> 
> ...


Haven't listen to all of Banks album but most of it kind of sucks 
Then again Kanye's album is super overrated and doesn't deserve those sales IMO. 


Dead Precedence said:


> I agree with those two, but I don't agree that Lil Wayne doesn't have talent.


I'll give wayne some credit in lyrics but his voice is unbearable, he shouldn't speak....ever.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haven't listen to all of Banks album but most of it kind of sucks
> Then again Kanye's album is super overrated and doesn't deserve those sales IMO.
> 
> I'll give wayne some credit in lyrics but his voice is unbearable, he shouldn't speak....ever.



Uhh no that dude changes up his voice in so many songs, I can actually give you songs where his voice pretty bearable to good.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2010)

^Any Carter 2 songs lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Uhh no that dude changes up his voice in so many songs, I can actually give you songs where his voice pretty bearable to good.



Please do. Cause I've tried listening to his shit but it's unbearable. I can't even listen to his part on drop the world and no love I almost ALWAYS skip his part. I mean his voice is a crack head elmo type shit going on. How can anyone take him seriously?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I agree with those two, but I don't agree that Lil Wayne doesn't have talent.



No doubt Lil Wayne has done his thing at points. 

I was referring more to the majority of the label.

Baby, Drake, Nicki etc...

Even Wayne though seems to be more bad than good. 

500 is still my favorite album from him 

Back when Mannie was still a part of the team and Wayne didn't think so much of himself and was just making normal Cash Money music.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'll give wayne some credit in lyrics but his voice is unbearable, he shouldn't speak....ever.



You say that like he's been doing the voice thing his entire career.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You say that like he's been doing the voice thing his entire career.



Well I don't follow the guy so don't know if he did it but when I began listening to him with his "Fire fire fire baby" or whatever.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

I knew you wouldn't like them I just linked songs where his voice was bearable (Dedication 2 tracks) to good (Blowin up fast; Hustler Muzik) not to mention his versatility.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

One of the best rap voices goes to AZ. Just sayin....


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

I actually didn't like his voice at first, I had to get used to it he sounded like a woman. Lol

One of my favorite rap voices would be Prodigy and Havoc from The Infamous to Hell on Earth Days, and O.C. from D.I.T.C.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2010)

AZ's voice is so grating...

I like all the members of Goodie Mob and Wu Tang in terms of voices.

Del tha Funkee Homosapien is also another one I really like

Dr Dre too, even though his rhymes are whatevers I've always liked his voice post NWA


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> As for him complaining on recovery, think it's unfair to say when you got MMLP/Show which is largely rebellious and complaining CDS. Not that it's a bad thing, it's what he's about



There's difference between telling people to fuck off, and emo'ing about his problems. That's something I've never seen from Em. Even though, I loved both T2M and Going Through Changes, it got tiresome continuously hearing it.



> I was only comparing WBD and Till I collapse mainstream appeal, not quality. Till I Collapse is a far better track. WBD punchlines though are far from weak, some great ones though some bad ones too. Plus he's ALWAYS been a punchline rapper. This is something I don't get when people complain about punchlines. But I'll never get that lol.



I guess this is once again our difference of opinion on mainstream, but to me it wasn't mainstream at all.

And the only time he used punchlines was on Infinite, apart from that it has never been part of his style, ever. Also, "I'm a shit stain on the underwear of life"? Really? 



> Love you more is a amazing track, my fave track he's done for his love type tracks. However Spacebound is a far more general song that can relate to a lot more. Love you more is once again a track about Kim.



True.



> My fave side is Eminem show, which IMO recovery relates a lot to it. Not quiet on the level of rawness show gave off or the quick witted tracks MMLP provided but overall it delivered what I've been waiting for since Show. Better then Encore and Relapse and SSLP for me.



My favorite Em was on the MMLP, I'm hoping the next album is intense on that level. It's probably certain that's not gonna happen, but I still have my fingers crossed..



> Do agree on hating KIM though. Song is dark and truly a ballsy move to make but overall I skip it every time.



It was just a bad rap imo. Too much screaming and crap :taichou


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh and I just noticed, but Drake over Wayne really? 

That guy sounds like wannabe Wayne


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCnqDvvZrcM[/YOUTUBE]

Ownage


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCnqDvvZrcM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ownage


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## God (Nov 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxDdN-puo3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxDdN-puo3g[/YOUTUBE]





Prodigy had the perfect voice for hooks

It's no wonder he remains one of the most sampled rappers of the 90s next to Big and Nas but behind legends like Rakim, Slick Rick etc.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

"The Format is real sicknin"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl9NzwTZwXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2010)

Man back in the day Mobb Deep were crayz


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> "The Format is real sicknin"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Have you heard of this?

Az's voice was always meh, but his flow and lyrics more than made up for it


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2010)

Nah I don't know when DoD2 drops.


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2010)

Man, Mobb Deep was too nice in the day 

I actually always liked AZ's voice and flow


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

AZ is waiting on Dr. Dre to finish Detox and Kanye to finish BP3 followup + Reclaim the Throne, then DoD2 can be completed.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2010)

What did people think of A Long Hot Summer?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdHZJIpif6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

It's a great great underrated album if there ever was one.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> There's difference between telling people to fuck off, and emo'ing about his problems. That's something I've never seen from Em. Even though, I loved both T2M and Going Through Changes, it got tiresome continuously hearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not emoing when he actually went through those problems. G2C is a story about all his events through his drugs, his wife, to proof's death, talking 2 myself is telling his fans what his mind was going though when trying to rap again. Where's saying goodbye hollywood, solider, the way I am, Marshall matters, are all complaining tracks aswell. He just does them well. 

I agree Won't back down as some bad lines but how can hate on the Prick line or the Batman line, both were well done. Also...

"I walked into a gunfight with a knife to kill you
And cut you so fast when your blood spilled it was still blue"

"I wanted an album so rugged nobody could touch it
Spend a million a track and went over my budget (Ohh shit!)
Now how in the fuck am I supposed to get out of debt?
I can't rap anymore - I just murdered the alphabet
Drug sickness got me doin some bugged twitches"

"Hey, it's me, Versace
Whoops, somebody shot me!
And I was just checkin the mail
Get it? Checkin the 'male'?"
So as I got older and I got a lot taller
My dick shrunk smaller, but my balls got larger
I drink malt liquor to fuck you up quicker
than you'd wanna fuck me up for sayin the word ..."

These aren't punchlines? If not...shit I don't know what punchlines mean  Seriously....

Not to mention he was a battle rapper so every diss track he made has tons of em, but that's obvious.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2010)

One track I never hear people mention that Em went in on was If I Get Locked Up Tonight

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6egWvtU-8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Young Money is just a whack camp period. I don't even know why discuss them so much. Drake isn't good, his album wasn't good. Nicki isn't good and honestly I will probably never even listen to her album.
> 
> They are gimmicks and gimmicks die without some kind of actual talent to support them.



This this this

Drake is so overrated that it hurts me. He's like a lesser version of Big Sean. 

Yes i'm saying Big Sean > Drake.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 1, 2010)

most Def Big Sean over drake anyday.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> One track I never hear people mention that Em went in on was If I Get Locked Up Tonight
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6egWvtU-8I[/YOUTUBE]



Love that song actually


----------



## kayos (Dec 1, 2010)

that track had some nice lines, even if only for humourous imagery

(walking like a midget with a ladder in his back pocket? lol)


----------



## Deweze (Dec 1, 2010)

why are we taking drake seriously in this thread

I can understand lil wayne though


----------



## SYSC (Dec 1, 2010)

Lupe Fiasco > everyone else.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 1, 2010)

Deweze said:


> why are we taking drake seriously in this thread
> 
> I can understand lil wayne though



GREY HOODIE...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2010)

kayos said:


> that track had some nice lines, even if only for humourous imagery
> 
> (walking like a midget with a ladder in his back pocket? lol)



Love the 
"They don't know what the fuck it's like to be so fed up 
And fed so many uppers your down and won't get up" 

"You critics want to criticize but couldn't visualize 
Individuals lives through criminal's eyes" 

Dope.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo6p_c1YU1w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'll give 6/10 for Trey songz. Trey Songz make some great remixes.



I heard that mixtape. Trey went in!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

Trey don't even rap


----------



## Ra (Dec 1, 2010)

> Lupe Fiasco > everyone else.



Lupe is in the running for the number 1 rapper alive. 

I always find new meanings in his lyrics.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbiOexUs22E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2010)

T.I. album "No Mercy" literlly has two songs I actually like 

Castle Walls is dope. No Mercy beat is fucking fire and the first verse is dope.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2010)

Deweze said:


> why are we taking drake seriously in this thread
> 
> I can understand lil wayne though



 I love Weezy but is he anymore serious than Drake?


----------



## Deweze (Dec 1, 2010)

He(Lupe) also has awesome taste in garbage beats

,Well maybe not garbage but they just don't match the lyricism, it does his songs 0 justice. Sometimes I just have to deal with it with other rappers because I can put up with the beats(?) but with lupe IMO the beats are insults to him.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 1, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I love Weezy but is he anymore serious than Drake?



Well I meant like old wayne with juelz


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2010)

Doesn't Unkle, Mick Boogie, and Jay-Z do most of Lupe's beats?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 1, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I love Weezy but is he anymore serious than Drake?



Yes



Deweze said:


> Well I meant like old wayne with juelz





Did I can't feel my face ever  get released?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Yes
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Lil'wayne more serious than Drake...
> ...


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 1, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Dead Precedence said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


----------



## Deweze (Dec 1, 2010)

Drake and Nicki Minah could give 2 shits about hiphop


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Not emoing when he actually went through those problems. G2C is a story about all his events through his drugs, his wife, to proof's death, talking 2 myself is telling his fans what his mind was going though when trying to rap again. Where's saying goodbye hollywood, solider, the way I am, Marshall matters, are all complaining tracks aswell. He just does them well.



Yeah, but on Recovery he did them multiple times. He already covered the drug shit on Beautiful and Deja Vu, and his other problems on My Darling from Relapse. And My Darling was done a thousand times better than the songs on Recovery, with the Devil metaphor and everything.. shit was sickkkkk bro.



> I agree Won't back down as some bad lines but how can hate on the Prick line or the Batman line, both were well done. Also...



Batman line was horrible  Cant hate on the prick line.



> "I walked into a gunfight with a knife to kill you
> And cut you so fast when your blood spilled it was still blue"
> 
> "I wanted an album so rugged nobody could touch it
> ...



You know what I mean. The "punchlines" used by artists these days are just bad puns that people take for lyricism. Shit like "And I'll kick that hoe, punt" and "comin down the street like a parade, MACY'S"

Those are more on the Big L type of lines that you listed (minus Criminal's). But now he's doing shit like "shove a falcon wing up your fly ass" :taichou

They put one word in the line that will relate to the end word or the theme "chillin like a villain like a penguin in his fuckin igloo eatin fudgesicles"

"You keep treatin me like a staircase, it's time to fucking step"

"i'm not playin *around*, there's a game called *circle* and I dont know how"

Come on 



> Not to mention he was a battle rapper so every diss track he made has tons of em, but that's obvious.



His earlier punchlines were of a different variety than the ones on Recovery.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 1, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> One track I never hear people mention that Em went in on was If I Get Locked Up Tonight
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6egWvtU-8I[/YOUTUBE]



One of my top fave songs from him. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RE2fdKQon4[/YOUTUBE]

This was ill too. The way he flowed on the beginning of the third verse, my GAWD.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yeah, but on Recovery he did them multiple times. He already covered the drug shit on Beautiful and Deja Vu, and his other problems on My Darling from Relapse. And My Darling was done a thousand times better than the songs on Recovery, with the Devil metaphor and everything.. shit was sickkkkk bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wouldn't shut the fuck up about the weapon case on Eminem show, he wouldn't stop bitching about how much hate he was getting on MMLP. Relapse he was going around the bush, making the drug thing seem like a joke. Beautiful barely covered the drug issue and daja vu was just telling the story of what he went through, not how he felt. G2C was his emotions, his feelings, his word to word look on what happened. Don't think he ran his drug issue into the ground. It was mentioned on a few songs, yes but it was his recovery stage of him getting over it. However I agree I loved "My Darling". Well second and third verse anyway, covers the back and forth argument well done. 

Love that batman line. I didn't even catch it the first time. Prick line though was better. 

Those punchlines aren't all bad though. Some are little corny, like few on NA but I can't honestly hate the majority of a song. Even his old songs had a few questionable lines here and there but still remain some of my fave songs of all time. I've always taken his corny lines with his good, it's part of liking eminem lol.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Dec 2, 2010)

What do you guys think of this guy? He is new, and has not hit mainstream yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSNVwZWFps0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 2, 2010)

So Grammy 2011 nominees are up. I know half of your people despise Grammy's since your favourite underground MC didnt get any attention, but for now lets roll with it  

For Hiphop are:
The Adventures of Bobby Ray – B.o.B
Thank Me Later – Drake
Recovery – Eminem
The Blueprint 3 – Jay-Z
How I Got Over – The Roots

My vote goes to *the Adventures of Bobby Ray*. The Roots will probably get a lot of love on NF, but I didnt found the album that appealing. Also wouldn't mind if Em grabbed it either

Also Em appears the be nominated for Album of the year, but I think either Lady Gaga or Lady Antebellum will grab that award

And of course best Rap Song has to go the Empire State 

Whadda y'all think?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2010)

Are Grammy's picked by the industry or fans?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Grammy 2011 nominees are up. I know half of your people despise Grammy's since your favourite underground MC didnt get any attention, but for now lets roll with it
> 
> For Hiphop are:
> The Adventures of Bobby Ray ? B.o.B
> ...



BP3 is 2009 no? 

Either way my vote goes to Recovery but I loved Adventures of Bobby Ray so if that wins I don't mind. 

Drake better not grab it, piece of shit album.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 2, 2010)

B.O.B. also won song of the year on the soul train awards...

I never listened to his album, after I saw that bet I bust music video I lost all interest. 

Roots should win easily but we all know they won't.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think this made B.O.B's album but should've:


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> B.O.B. also won song of the year on the soul train awards...
> 
> I never listened to his album, after I saw that bet I bust music video I lost all interest.
> 
> Roots should win easily but we all know they won't.



Bet I bust is the ONLY song I skip on the album. That should tell ya something


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

The grammy's have always been a joke so I don't ever pay attention to them.  Still out of that list I hope that The Roots win since it's arguably the best album on that list.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 2, 2010)

holy shit... bp3 still getting nominated for stuff.

its gonna be btw jay and em and em will win because his is most recent and sold more


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

well if it comes down to finances shouldn't Jay Z win then?  Em sold more but Jay easily makes more money.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to a Lupe Fiasco talk on the future of Hip Hop tonight. Pretty excited


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2010)

Recovery vs Blueprint 3.

Man, thats tough one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

Not really


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't think this made B.O.B's album but should've:



Yeah this was a good song. It was better than the song with TI that was actually on the album.


As for who should win.....Ill go with EM since I liked his album the most.

I would say between Em and BOB.

Jay's album is before 2010 right? It seems to old to even be on the list.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 2, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Recovery vs Blueprint 3.
> 
> Man, thats tough one.



BP3 > Recovery by far.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2010)

I was leaning more towards Recovery...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 2, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah this was a good song. It was better than the song with TI that was actually on the album.
> 
> 
> As for who should win.....Ill go with EM since I liked his album the most.
> ...





crazymtf said:


> *BP3 is 2009 no?*
> 
> Either way my vote goes to Recovery but I loved Adventures of Bobby Ray so if that wins I don't mind.
> 
> Drake better not grab it, piece of shit album.



Grammy cut of date are usually between Septemeber and August (like September 2009 - August 2010)
But the grammy's cut off date was shortened last year by a month. Thats why BP3 didnt make the nominees last year, it came out two weeks after the cut off date iirc
If it did it probably would have been BP3 vs Relapse. I would have gone with BP3 then. Mos Def's  The Ecstatic also got nominated last year and in a perfect world he would have won of course...



typhoon72 said:


> B.O.B. also won song of the year on the soul train awards...
> 
> I never listened to his album, after I saw that bet I bust music video I lost all interest.
> 
> Roots should win easily but we all know they won't.



Bet I isnt the kinda track B.o.B usually puts out. Is has the labels shadow all over it



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't think this made B.O.B's album but should've:



Not Lost feat T.I. Would replace Bet I anyday. One of my favourites. Also in the UK edition of his album this tracks and "I'll be in the Sky" were added as tracks on the album. Or as bonus tracks I believe



Parallax said:


> *The grammy's have always been a joke* so I don't ever pay attention to them.  Still out of that list I hope that The Roots win since it's arguably the best album on that list.



 hardly. Sounds more like the usual "I hate Grammy's cuz they commercial" speech. And it gettin kinda stale now. In the early 2000's till mid decade the Grammy's were pretty accurate imo (for hiphop anyway). This were the winners:

'99: Vol 2...Hard Knock Life
'00: Slim Shady LP
'01: Marshall Mathers LP
'02: Stankonia
'03: Eminem Show
'04: Speakerboxx/Love Below
'05: College Dropout
'06: Late Registration

You can always argue that other albums also deserved the award (Blueprint I lost against Stankonia; for example), but every album mentioned above is a fukin classic and deserved that award. So no, the Grammy's havent always been a joke. The real decline began after this

'07: Release Therapy (Lupe got overlooked)
'08: Graduation
'09: The Carter III (Lupe got overlooked again!! - and officially the year I lost fate in the Grammy's )
'10: Relapse


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> hardly. Sounds more like the usual "I hate Grammy's cuz they commercial" speech. And it gettin kinda stale now. In the early 2000's till mid decade the Grammy's were pretty accurate imo (for hiphop anyway). This were the winners:
> 
> '99: Vol 2...Hard Knock Life
> '00: Slim Shady LP
> ...



Actually no it's not hating the mainstream it's just most of the time the Grammy's are way off.  In fact in that list of the past ten years you just posted most of those(not all) did not deserve to win.

and Grammy's being a joke extends beyond Hip Hop and affect most music.  The fact that Arcade Fire lost to The White Stripes is enough evidence.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Actually no it's not hating the mainstream it's just most of the time the Grammy's are way off.  *In fact in that list of the past ten years you just posted most of those(not all) did not deserve to win*.
> 
> and Grammy's being a joke extends beyond Hip Hop and affect most music.  The fact that Arcade Fire lost to The White Stripes is enough evidence.



Please enlighten me. From '99 to '06 winners, which among those were so terrible that they dont deserve the award?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2010)

IIRC Jay-Z didn't even attend the Grammys last year so lol.

@Dracule: Is Dave Chappelle going to make a surprise appearance?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> well if it comes down to finances shouldn't Jay Z win then?  Em sold more but Jay easily makes more money.



He's talking about Recovery vs BP3, not in general. Eminem's CD is newer. I don't know if it sold more or less then BP3 though. 



Kameil said:


> BP3 > Recovery by far.



Not really, Recovery > BP3 by far. 
BP3 > Relapse though for sure. 

BP3 had great singles, but as far as it being near Recovery, nope. If he put something out like Black album or BP1 then I can see it easily being better then Recovery. But BP3 had plenty of shit/skipable songs.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Please enlighten me. From '99 to '06 winners, which among those were so terrible that they dont deserve the award?



Oh they're not terrible but far better albums came out in that year

'99(98) we had Aquemini
'00(99) Things Fall Apart, Black on Both Sides
'01('00) Supreme Clientele, Like Water For Chocolate, Deltron 3030, Stankonia came out in 2000 so I don't know why it's on the 2002 winner but it deserved the win
'02(01) Stankonia did deserve it but uh not sure why its this year, that being said Blueprint is the next best choice
'03(02) Blazing Arrow, Temporary Forever, All of the Above
'04(03) I liked Lovebelow/Speakerboxx but more of the independent releases were what I really enjoyed
'05(04) I liked Joyful Rebellion more but Kanye winning was deserved
'06(05) same thing about Kanye though A Piece of Strange is a true masterpiece as well

Like I said the winners were not bad albums I just found others to be more "deserving" or simply better.  After '07 though it all goes to hell.  Still nothing will ever leave the bad taste in my mouth about Puffy winning in '97/'98


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

And let's not forget Naughty By Nature winning in '95/'96...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2010)

You forgot about Country Grammar


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

that was only nominated it didn't win, thank God.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Oh they're not terrible but f*ar better albums* came out in that year
> 
> '99(98) we had Aquemini
> '00(99) Things Fall Apart, Black on Both Sides
> ...



Far better is subjective.....Honestly I'm quite satisfied with the winners for '99 - '06. I would have also chosen all those albums as winners (except BP>Stankonia)

Also the albums you mentioned, a quite few of them failed to draw any chart attention. Doesnt mean they're bad, but you'll get overlooked for sure then for a event like Grammy's
You have to admit though that the winners had a good combination between mainstream and hardcore appeal. I honestly used to think that thats one of the factors for gettin that award



> Like I said the winners were not bad albums I just found others to be more "deserving" or simply better.  After '07 though it all goes to hell.  Still nothing will ever leave the bad taste in my mouth about Puffy winning in '97/'98



Try the Carter III winning


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> that was only nominated it didn't win, thank God.



What was wrong with it?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2010)

So what are your guys thoughts on music of this year? We have had some pretty good albums/songs this year.

Recovery
No Mercy
My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
Man on the Moon 2
Thank Me Later (meh)
How I Got Over

and many more that I can't remember.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Far better is subjective.....Honestly I'm quite satisfied with the winners for '99 - '06. I would have also chosen all those albums as winners (except BP>Stankonia)
> 
> Also the albums you mentioned, a quite few of them failed to draw any chart attention. Doesnt mean they're bad, but you'll get overlooked for sure then for a event like Grammy's
> You have to admit though that the winners had a good combination between mainstream and hardcore appeal. I honestly used to think that thats one of the factors for gettin that award
> ...



Yeah the winners are solid and are commercially viable, which is ultimately what the Grammy's are about.  Carter III was a mediocre album and wasn't as terrible/great as people say.  Puffy's album is a great big piece of shit.



Mider T said:


> What was wrong with it?



A lot of things, it sucked


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> and Grammy's being a joke extends beyond Hip Hop and affect most music.  The fact that Arcade Fire lost to The White Stripes is enough evidence.



Hahahaha! You think Arcade Fire are better than The White Stripes?

Oh fuck. I'm laughing pretty hard right now. Hahaha.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 2, 2010)

Revolutions per minute


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Hahahaha! You think Arcade Fire are better than The White Stripes?
> 
> Oh fuck. I'm laughing pretty hard right now. Hahaha.



Okay you do that


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry bro, Country Grammar was one of the best albums that year


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> He wouldn't shut the fuck up about the weapon case on Eminem show, he wouldn't stop bitching about how much hate he was getting on MMLP. Relapse he was going around the bush, making the drug thing seem like a joke. Beautiful barely covered the drug issue and daja vu was just telling the story of what he went through, not how he felt. G2C was his emotions, his feelings, his word to word look on what happened. Don't think he ran his drug issue into the ground. It was mentioned on a few songs, yes but it was his recovery stage of him getting over it. However I agree I loved "My Darling". Well second and third verse anyway, covers the back and forth argument well done.



Actually MMLP wasn't completely about hate. Well, not in the general sweeping sense you're using it in. Each song covered something different, The Way I Am was about his overzealous fands and Jimmy Iovine's bitch ass. Criminal was about he's not serious about the shit he says. Who Knew was him pondering why everyone was so crazy over him. The Real Slim Shady's was his influence on kids and society in general, Marshall Mathers was about his other beefs with ICP and his mom's lawsuit and shit. It all brought something different.

How many songs on TES did he talk about the weapons case? I knew he didn't have whole songs on it, just random lines.

On Recovery he had two whole songs about how depressed he was during the time and then another verse on You're Never Over.. Along with the previous songs on Relapse that talked about it, it was way too much.



> Love that batman line. I didn't even catch it the first time. Prick line though was better.
> 
> Those punchlines aren't all bad though. Some are little corny, like few on NA but I can't honestly hate the majority of a song. Even his old songs had a few questionable lines here and there but still remain some of my fave songs of all time. I've always taken his corny lines with his good, it's part of liking eminem lol.



See but now they're on every song. Suddenly, he's doing the "wordplay" thing like everyone else in the game. His verse on Forever didn't have any annoying punchlines and still ripped it. Following that though, his collabo on DTW had more of them ("stole that fuckin clock, I took the time") and then on Recovery he went overboard with them. He did it for mainstream appeal, let's not play games


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2010)

Kanyes new album is beyond grammy worthy.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah talk about someone else now though


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Kanyes new album is beyond grammy worthy.



Do they give out Grammy's for most overrated album of the year?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Actually MMLP wasn't completely about hate. Well, not in the general sweeping sense you're using it in. Each song covered something different, The Way I Am was about his overzealous fands and Jimmy Iovine's bitch ass. Criminal was about he's not serious about the shit he says. Who Knew was him pondering why everyone was so crazy over him. The Real Slim Shady's was his influence on kids and society in general, Marshall Mathers was about his other beefs with ICP and his mom's lawsuit and shit. It all brought something different.
> 
> How many songs on TES did he talk about the weapons case? I knew he didn't have whole songs on it, just random lines.
> 
> ...



4 songs on Show talked about weapon case and no matter what spin you put on it MMLP main message was everyone can fuck off. Who knew, I'm back, Criminal, The Way I am, Criminal all stood for it. 

He has two songs talking about the problems he went through, yes. Actually three if you count NA but each one was talking about something different just like each song on MMLP talked about something different yet the same problems surrounding him. 

G2C = One of the most truthful songs he's ever done. He basically saying he hated himself, he got fat, he let drug dealers tell him he was still good when he knew it wasn't. That he couldn't accept the passing of his best friend and in return kept popping more pills. How about saying sorry to Kim after all this time? He bearly talked about that on "I'm Gone" yet he dedicated a whole verse telling her how sorry he was and how he wished he could change it. How about how close he was to dying? He covered then briefly with Daja vu but it was just a story, now he was telling his feeling of how he truly told life to fuck itself and kept popping them till he died. 

Talking 2 myself = Covers where he's been and what was going through his mind. Tell me how many other rappers would admit they were going to attack the biggest artist in the game? How about that he knew his fans hated his shit and he apologized for it? Or how he knew his last two CDS weren't up to par? 

Both cover the drug issue but covering very different things. NA does to but it's more about uplifting yourself where's these had stories to it. Your never over didn't cover drugs, just losing his best friend. Yes he mentions proof alot but I'm glad he did cause that was his friend. He mentioned proof ONCE on relapse, what the fuck was that? You can't tell me you don't got things to say about losing your best friend cause I know I would. So yes I'm glad he mentioned proof throughout the album, Em's always been about expressing himself. 

As for punchlines, forever didn't have any bad lines? "nuts they go, macadamia they go so balistic yo" 

But yeah he has added punchlines into his rap alot but this is common Eminem. He goes through phases and sticks with it like a friend. That's EVERY album he does though. His whole relapse saga he had a accent on every song, even features. So now he's into his punchline wordplay until he moves on.


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, if you want to say the MMLP songs were all about telling everyone to fuck off, then GTC and T2M and NA are all about the same subject as well. His depression thing, and on You're Never Over, the second verse was, yet again, about him nearly dying and thinking of Haley, etc, etc. I can see where you're coming from, but to me you're just cherrypicking small differences between each drug song he's made from Beautiful down to the ones on Recovery. It's just tiring after hearing about it so much.

In retrospect, Recovery wasn't that bad. I think I don't like it because he's deviated so much from what he was starting out.

As for the punchlines, here's one from DTW "This world is my Easter egg, yeah prepare to die/dye"

Yikes 

In other news

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QePjIIBI-sI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ordl3lw900k[/YOUTUBE]

What happened to Jigga


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 3, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Kanyes new album is beyond grammy worthy.



It aint _that _good, and Kanye's my all time favorite.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2010)

No I'm saying MMLP stays focused on a target like Recovery does. And Beautiful focused on being depressed, not drugs. G2C focused on drugs, so did NA, so did NO. All those are drug things, not depression 

And I still like Jay but those songs are better then anything he put out in awhile  Still BP3 had some dope songs.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Sorry bro, Country Grammar was one of the best albums that year



In a year when Stankonia, Deltron 3030, Like Water For Chocolate, Mind Over Matter, MMLP, Train of Thought, Fantastic Vol.2, and Supreme Clientele came out?  Yeah no


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a question HOW MANY ppl are black in here.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 3, 2010)

FreeWorld said:


> I got a question HOW MANY ppl are black in here.


I got a question when did being a hip hop head have anything to do with being black? Do you even know why hip hop started? Music has nothing to do with the color of your skin, but apparently you are too ignorant to understand this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46c8AqzjLCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2010)

Parallax said:


> In a year when Stankonia, Deltron 3030, Like Water For Chocolate, Mind Over Matter, MMLP, Train of Thought, Fantastic Vol.2, and Supreme Clientele came out?  Yeah no



Yeah.  Especially since I don't even know what the last 2 are.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yeah.  Especially since I don't even know what the last 2 are.



You've never heard Ghostface Killah's Supreme Clientele?  Damn...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2010)

No.  But I'll check it out now.  I don't remember seeing it in the Wu-Tang Manual...


----------



## Yosha (Dec 3, 2010)

you don't know what supreme clientele is...seeing as how it ghostface's best work.......wow thread quality has gone down. I hope your trolling especially with country grammar.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2010)

On second thought, Country Grammar was probably top 3 of an genre that year.  Midwest Rap is the easiest to transition across different radio stations.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 3, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> B.O.B. also won song of the year on the soul train awards...



Which song? If it's "Nothing On You" then it's understandable.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> No.  But I'll check it out now.  I don't remember seeing it in the Wu-Tang Manual...



It's one of Ghost's best, if not his greatest, albums.


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 3, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> I got a question when did being a hip hop head have anything to do with being black? Do you even know why hip hop started? Music has nothing to do with the color of your skin, but apparently you are too ignorant to understand this.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46c8AqzjLCg[/YOUTUBE]



I ask how many ppl were black i didnt say hiphop had aything to do with color i merely asked a question..


----------



## Yosha (Dec 3, 2010)

So what were you getting at then? Go ahead cover it up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Yeah talk about someone else now though



                 .


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG! Kanye's new album has to be a top 3 of his. The production itself has to put it up there...OMG! I get chills every time i listen to the album.

edit: OMG! I havn't even smoked a blunt of loud, and listened to the album yet, imma go crazy!!!! lol. I'm done with classes after today so imma do dat.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 3, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Well, if you want to say the MMLP songs were all about telling everyone to fuck off, then GTC and T2M and NA are all about the same subject as well. His depression thing, and on You're Never Over, the second verse was, yet again, about him nearly dying and thinking of Haley, etc, etc. I can see where you're coming from, but to me you're just cherrypicking small differences between each drug song he's made from Beautiful down to the ones on Recovery. It's just tiring after hearing about it so much.
> 
> In retrospect, Recovery wasn't that bad. I think I don't like it because he's deviated so much from what he was starting out.
> 
> ...



nothing happened to jigga

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY1t08jP51I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jum7SIVEOjA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLlJsW2kXd8[/YOUTUBE]

but on a side note i like to amend my own opinion
RD > Blueprint > black album


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2010)

Reasonable Doubt vs It Was Written

Go.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2010)

^lol.

U Serious?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> nothing happened to jigga



u guyz might think i'm crazy but Beach Chair is my fav Jay-Z track.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 3, 2010)

It was Written hands down.
Though ReasonableDoubt had production before its time.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 3, 2010)

What do you mean 'productions before its time'?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 3, 2010)

Deweze said:


> What do you mean 'productions before its time'?



The beats on Reasonable Doubt were revolutionary for its time.  It had a sound that was very modern even to today.  The beats were before its time.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 3, 2010)

FreeWorld said:


> I got a question HOW MANY ppl are black in here.







Mider T said:


> Yeah.  Especially since I don't even know what the last 2 are.



Mider you haven't heard of Supreme Clientele? I am dissapoint, lol.



Masa Def said:


> you don't know what supreme clientele is...seeing as how it ghostface's best work.......wow thread quality has gone down. I hope your trolling especially with country grammar.


----------



## God (Dec 3, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> nothing happened to jigga
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Only Kingdom Come out of his last three albums can even begin to compare to his previous efforts imo. That last song was nothing btw.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 3, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Only Kingdom Come out of his last three albums can even begin to compare to his previous efforts imo. That last song was nothing btw.



i dont know what you mean, mans been consistent. thank you had his consistent wordplay and flow that went with the beat.

_I'm cut from a different cloth,
I'm just who the shoe fits
For the Color Of Money like a Tom Cruise flick
'Cept I put 8-balls in corners without using pool sticks
Beautiful music when champagne flutes click
Beautiful women sippin' throught rouge lips
Dangers approaches We're like wait who's this?
Let us save you some trouble son
What size suit you is?
This way after the Ruger shoots through a few clips
You can lay in your casket just as you is_


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> How about Infamous vs R2D vs Word...Life vs Dah Shinin vs Sun Rises in The East vs OB4CL vs RD



Liquid Swords


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 3, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Liquid Swords



, though my favorite song from that album isn't even from GZA.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGhQEN4GgD0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2010)

He hasn't been as consistent as people make him out to be.. up to BP3 anyway. The album overall was garbage imo, and that track was meh for me.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 4, 2010)

"Used to have this white bitch, she looked like Madonna though
Heard that she fuckin’ LeBron, but shit, I don’t know
Like that, Bron-Bron? I had that long time ago
Butt-nekkid, on the balcony at the Dallino
I mean the Delano, I mean Pharrell’ll know"
Damn forgot how nasty pusha was with the coke raps. Not too mention his lyricism is way underrated.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Pusha's collabs with GOOD Music.

I <3 GOOD music


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2010)

Redman's new album comes out in 3 days~


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLSgev422Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Dec 4, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Although I love Survival of the Fittest, why'd you post it? That was random,lol.


I like to post good music in between the jay-z, lupe, ye etc. talk
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9orm4i1e-5w[/YOUTUBE]
Meth's verse is classic on this, definately one of his best.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 4, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Meth's verse is classic on this, definately one of his best.



I always thought Meth murdered that shit. Also, I co-sign Pusha being underrated.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8ejqE3ktFU[/YOUTUBE]
Who is that on the guitar part?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 4, 2010)

just bought kanyes album and i already think its stupid that the cd cover is pixel out.

Censorship is so stupid at times.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know if any of you are B.o.B. haters or fans. I think he's alright but I just listened to Beast Mode which is going to be on his mixtape that is coming up.

It's a good song IMHO. It goes really hard with a good flow. I will be looking into his mixtape when it releases.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll download his mixtape too, loved his album.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> just bought kanyes album and i already think its stupid that the cd cover is pixel out.
> 
> Censorship is so stupid at times.



I thought the Runaway cover was the "consumer friendly" cover?

EDIT: As in the one in my sig


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2010)

B.o.B. is one of my favorites. He sounds like Outkast too me.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QAXfx9ZkReM[/youtube]

I wonder if Eminem heard this.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2010)

B.o.B is one of my mainstream favorites currently as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay.

Bruno Mars vs B.o.B.

GO


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 5, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> "Used to have this white bitch, she looked like Madonna though
> Heard that she fuckin? LeBron, but shit, I don?t know
> Like that, Bron-Bron? I had that long time ago
> Butt-nekkid, on the balcony at the Dallino
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Okay.
> 
> Bruno Mars vs B.o.B.
> 
> GO



One is a singer from Hawaii and the other a rapper from Atlanta.

How can you compare?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 5, 2010)

Bruno Mars sings better and BOB raps better. 

They are even.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought that was a rhetorical question


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 5, 2010)

Bruno Mars is a singer. B.o.B. can sing too though.

You can't compare them. Each are nwe to the scene.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 5, 2010)

what do you guys think of this article?
here.
I can't say I really agree with the article as I feel like it is saying "its all about the sound" or maybe because it is just focusing on that. Either way good read.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2010)

^One of the most slept on T.I. tracks ever..Wow. He went in.

Shame he can't be that raw more often..Shame he will never top Trap Muzik..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^One of the most slept on T.I. tracks ever..Wow. He went in.
> 
> Shame he can't be that raw more often..Shame he will never top Trap Muzik..



He topped Trap Muzik with three albums already


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> One is a singer from Hawaii and the other a rapper from Atlanta.
> 
> How can you compare?



Doesn't B.O.B. sing as well?

I must be thinking of someone else...


EDIT: Oh I was thinking of Ne-Yo. Idk how I got B.o.B and Ne-Yo mixed up


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 5, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Bruno Mars sings better and BOB raps better.
> 
> They are even.



lol this. wait BOB can sing?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> He topped Trap Muzik with three albums already





Sales, possibly. Quality? Never.

Trap Muzik > Everything he has put out. Not open for debate.

Since TM:

UL = Dope.
King = 'Aight'
T.I. vs T.I.P. = Wack
Paper Trail = Cool. semi-popish.

I haven't heard his latest outing. I've Dl/'d it a few days back but can bring myself to listen to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Sales, possibly. Quality? Never.
> 
> Trap Muzik > Everything he has put out. Not open for debate.
> 
> ...



Sales isn't possibly, it's for sure UL, King, and Paper trail outsold it. And those 3 albums are all better then TM for me. However I still like TM. 

TM = Good
UL = Great
King = Great
T.I. Vs T.I.P = meh
Paper Trail = Best album so far. 
No Mercy = Decent.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 5, 2010)

T.I.'s best album has to be either Urban Legend or Kong for me.



rawrawraw said:


> lol this. wait BOB can sing?



He sings in 'Don't let me fall'.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 5, 2010)

XXL Freshmen '11 predictions, hopes?

I want to see TiRon, Dom Kennedy, Tyler The Creator, Big K.R.I.T., Gilbere Forte, CyHi Da Prynce, Earl Sweatshirt, Kendrick Lamar, STS, XV and Yelawolf.

I'm sure at least a couple of those will make the list.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 5, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> what do you guys think of this article?
> here.
> I can't say I really agree with the article as I feel like it is saying "its all about the sound" or maybe because it is just focusing on that. Either way good read.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2010)

Post the best songs by this guys please, I've only heard TiRon, CyHI, XV (he's an '11 freshman?), and Yelawolf.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 5, 2010)

Deweze said:


> ^and that's the TRUTH


haha thats for sure.

Mider T
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4zB0Q9l_wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Yosha (Dec 5, 2010)

underground knowledge


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> XXL Freshmen '11 predictions, hopes?
> 
> I want to see TiRon, Dom Kennedy, Tyler The Creator, Big K.R.I.T., Gilbere Forte, CyHi Da Prynce, Earl Sweatshirt, Kendrick Lamar, STS, XV and Yelawolf.
> 
> I'm sure at least a couple of those will make the list.



Cythi the prince...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGW-tWaUXXs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv1WgfKik_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Sales isn't possibly, it's for sure UL, King, and Paper trail outsold it. And those 3 albums are all better then TM for me. However I still like TM.
> 
> TM = Good
> UL = Great
> ...



Who gives  a fuck about sales apart from the rappers themselves? It jut meant he was in a more appropriate/commercial position...

Paper Trail could've easily been a pop album..it was a mash up of semi pop songs..I liked it..I think I even rated it my 2nd fav album from him but the lyricism  can't even be compared..Check the rhyme schemes on Doing My Job, No More Talk or Be Eazy for reference and then compare it to the verses on Paper Trail..

UL is the closest he came to TM ..I put it joint 2nd with PT..Ultimately the substance is not as good as in TM..Check I Can't Quit, Be Better Than Me, Still Luv You and Long Live The Game for reference..

King is a weaker version of UL and is also where the strong pop influences you find on PT started..It's a decent album but it's not better than UL nor PT..let alone TP..Again, lyricism and substance don't measure up..

T.I. vs T.I.P. lol..this album is just 'meh'..Funnily, he explored the '_multiple personalities_' concept better on Trap Muzik than on this whole album..Listen to track 14 on Trap Muzik..T.I vs T.I.P...He killed that shit..

No Mercy..I haven't heard it yet..But from what I gathered the great majority of tracks is about riches and fucking somebody's bitch..so I'm pretty confident this doesn't measure up to TM neither..

No T.I. album is as rich lyrically and in substance as TM..Also, none of them as had as much impact..In fact I consider it a semi-classic considering how good it is and the impact it had..It successfully introduced the mainstream to the now sort of sub-genre with the same name..How many southern rappers made a career out of 'trap muzik'?  Jeezy, Gucci, etc...

Oh & the production was on point..Kanye dropped a few jewells, DJ Toomp was on arguably his prime and Chez Holmes was beasting.

I think even T.I. co-signs the fact notion that TM > the rest of his shit seeing as how everytime I see him promoting a new album he says something like ''_I'm taking it back to I'm Serious and Trap Muzik_'' or ''_With this one I wrote down the songs just like in TM, with the more recent albums I didn't so I think it's a better work_''


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2010)

^Co-sign, I guess crazymtf didn't really feel the impact of Trap Muzik when it first dropped.


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8SpiJQYCT8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Issz4hAqmno[/YOUTUBE]

Rick Ross isn't always horrible, surprisingly really. I like both of his collabos with legends.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Rick Ross isn't always horrible, surprisingly really. I like both of his collabos with legends.



He did well with Jay-Z on ''Free Mason'' aswell..Ross is 'aight'..I warmed up to him because of some of his beats..Seriously, his beat selection is ill.


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree. He gets extra points for being Southern and not using snap/crunk beats. Those make me sick.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow Cubey you like the same ones I do


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I agree. He gets extra points for being Southern and not using snap/crunk beats. Those make me sick.



Miami isn't really Southern, when have you ever heard that type of music coming out of 305?


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2010)

I know but he's surrounded by the "Khaled Crew" as I call them. The T.I's, Luda's, Wayne's etc


----------



## Yosha (Dec 5, 2010)

Nah nah miami is definately not dirty south music....we focus more on bass.

You have to be careful with ross, he might arrest you.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Who gives  a fuck about sales apart from the rappers themselves? It jut meant he was in a more appropriate/commercial position...
> 
> Paper Trail could've easily been a pop album..it was a mash up of semi pop songs..I liked it..I think I even rated it my 2nd fav album from him but the lyricism  can't even be compared..Check the rhyme schemes on Doing My Job, No More Talk or Be Eazy for reference and then compare it to the verses on Paper Trail..
> 
> ...



I just brought up sales cause you said something about "Sales arguably" I however don't care about sales. 

As for TM > All it comes to opinion. I certainly enjoyed TM, I bought it when it first came out when I was a lot younger and bumped it for weeks. Shit I was the only white boy I knew who listened to T.I. when 24 rolled around. Yeah didn't see them jump on his dick till "Bring Em Out" 

Saying that though when Urban Legend Dropped I thought it was slightly better then TM. Then King came out and I actually wasn't feeling king much. Then T.I. vs T.I.P and I lost all interest in T.I. 

Out comes Paper Trail which I loved the shit out of. Was it pop? I guess but doesn't make the music any less enjoyable for me. Dead and Gone, Illy, On Top Of the world, My life your entertainment, Every Chance I get, Swagger like us, that shit was bangin  But I guess can see where your coming from. 

However upon listening to them all against few months ago I enjoyed Paper > Urban > King >/= TM. I'll probably listen to them all again soon since gonna be driving a lot and can play them back to back. 

As for lyrics, I never found T.I. that amazing on any album with that. He has some good lines here and there and his flow is usually always nice but lyrics? Never amazing, it's usually his flow I like.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2010)

What rappers came out of Miami besides Rick Ross and Ace Hood?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2010)

Pitbull came out of Miami. 

And I never liked TI much. Only time was on Paper Trail. Features made him sound appealing.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 6, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> What rappers came out of Miami besides Rick Ross and Ace Hood?


No one really worth mentioning but trina, trick daddy, and if you count ace hood as miami then Plies too I guess.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2010)

lol Fort Worth, fuck outta here.

I know you guys have a ton of local rappers that get alot of radio play and quite a few underground Masa, can you name some of them?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 6, 2010)

haha I mean, just because ace reps broward county doesn't mean he is miami.

Depends what interest you, so if your looking for concious rap....we don't get alot of that here. More flashy or goon shit.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Nah nah miami is definately not dirty south music....we focus more on bass.
> 
> You have to be careful with ross, he might arrest you.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 6, 2010)

Meh I don't really like any of his stuff past Darkest Cloud.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 6, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> XXL Freshmen '11 predictions, hopes?
> 
> I want to see TiRon, Dom Kennedy, Tyler The Creator, Big K.R.I.T., Gilbere Forte, CyHi Da Prynce, Earl Sweatshirt, Kendrick Lamar, STS, XV and Yelawolf.
> 
> I'm sure at least a couple of those will make the list.



You pretty much named everyone I was going to. Lamar should've been on the list years ago though, imo. Earl's mom sent him to boot camp or some shit, so he may not be able to make the list. It must suck to be an up-and-coming rapper and still be subject to your parents authority.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## God (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that was some lyricism right there :applause


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> No one gives a shit about Fabulous.



..But iirc he has a pretty solid fanbase..

The point still remains..Niko Bellic..make the vid! nao!

.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 6, 2010)

He did a song with Bitchzino, nuff said


----------



## Yosha (Dec 6, 2010)

errebody and the momma call the feds on me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> errebody and the momma call the feds on me.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 6, 2010)

B.o.B mixtape comin out in couple o hours. Donwload that shit people!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> B.o.B mixtape comin out in couple o hours. Donwload that shit people!



He won't do me like J. Cole did..Had me up looking at that worthless countdown on his site for then release the mixtape half a day after the countdown had finished 

Oh, those lost hours of sleep I'll never get back..But then again..The mixtape was worth it.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL @ thread title. "intelligent" rap....


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2010)

Here we go    .


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> LOL @ thread title. "intelligent" rap....



What do you mean?


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 6, 2010)

mainstream rap nowadays are not "intelligent" with LOL lyrics about sex, drugs, money and bitches.. 

but i get what you're discussing here.. but most of those guys who does lyrical rap are either dead, rotting in jail or just smoking more crack..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 6, 2010)

10char


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> LOL @ thread title. "intelligent" rap....



I'm mesmerized, baffled, gobsmacked in utter awe at the level of originality this post has. No sarccasm here..Nah..really.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> mainstream rap nowadays are not "intelligent" with LOL lyrics about sex, drugs, money and bitches..
> 
> but i get what you're discussing here.. but most of those guys who does lyrical rap are either dead, rotting in jail or just smoking more crack..



Oh look..it's getting even better.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 6, 2010)

lol I just seen Michael Jackson ft 50 Cent


----------



## Yosha (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> mainstream rap nowadays are not "intelligent" with LOL lyrics about sex, drugs, money and bitches..
> 
> but i get what you're discussing here.. but most of those guys who does lyrical rap are either dead, rotting in jail or just smoking more crack..


NOTSUREIFSERIOUS

"I think lyrics are the best way into rap for people who want to give it serious consideration and didn't listen a lot when they were young and impressionable."

Not all hip hop has to be lyrical to be good or intelligent, I think there is some confusion. If so everyone would be posting atmosphere or sage francis and im not down with that shit. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZqZschnrxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Not all hip hop has to be lyrical to be good or intelligent, I think there is some confusion.



or 'intelligent' and lyrical to be 'good'.

Anyways I co-sign. I've been saying that since day one. +1.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> LOL @ thread title. "intelligent" rap....



I think the 'intelligent' in the title refers to the discussion, which you have failed at.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> mainstream rap nowadays are not "intelligent" with LOL lyrics about sex, drugs, money and bitches..
> 
> but i get what you're discussing here.. but most of those guys who does lyrical rap are either dead, rotting in jail or just smoking more crack..



1/10

Come on, man.  That was bad.  

There's no energy in there at all;  I'm surprised anyone took the bait.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 1/10
> 
> Come on, man.  That was bad.
> 
> There's no energy in there at all;  I'm surprised anyone took the bait.



I was enjoying it. This was amusing:



aionaraP said:


> most of those guys who does lyrical rap are.......smoking more crack..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 6, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Not all hip hop has to be lyrical to be good or intelligent, I think there is some confusion.


True when will people realize that good lyrics don't automatically equate to a good rapper.



> If so everyone would be posting atmosphere or sage francis and im not down with that shit.



Ugh Sage Francis.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> LOL @ thread title. "intelligent" rap....



HARDCORE METAL FAN ALERT


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2010)

Like, who even smokes crack anymore?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Like, who even smokes crack anymore?



I wouldn't put it past DMX.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

Crazy Like A Foxxx is the greatest unreleased hip hop album ever


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> HARDCORE METAL FAN ALERT



HARDCORE RAP FAN ALERT

Combating stupid with stupid doesn't help.

As for the lyrical talents, there's a lot more to it as a whole, anyways.  Good on paper doesn't equal good music, everything from rhythm and flow to the production can make it brilliant.  Even with lyrics, complexity isn't an inherently positive quality; complexity =! quality.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

And that's the reason Boskov needs to post more in this thread


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2010)

Plus every rapper seems to be better in one way or another. There's always a rapper with better flow, always a rapper with better lyrics, always one with better punchlines and so on. Dumb to rely on just lyrics to like rap music, so much more to it. Though for me it's one of the most important factors. Flow + Lyrics are my two big ones I look at.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 6, 2010)

No mercy ft dream is nice


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2010)

Parallax said:


> And that's the reason Boskov needs to post more in this thread



I haven't been spinning much hip hop lately. 

I need another album to grab my interest again.


----------



## aionaraP (Dec 6, 2010)

you dont even understand what they're saying... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



its like hearing a monkey going goo goo aahh aahh on repeat


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't been spinning much hip hop lately.
> 
> I need another album to grab my interest again.



Same here, the only ones that I've really liked over the past few months were Nineteen Ninety Now and Kanye's new album (I like his production)


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 6, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Same here, the only ones that I've really liked over the past few months were Nineteen Ninety Now and Kanye's new album (I like his production)



I've been looking for something with some interesting production. I'm always liking the unusual production albums.

And, I liked the Power song because it had the King Crimson sample.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2010)

Deweze said:


> No mercy ft dream is nice



Yeah that's a dope track, that and castle walls.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Plus every rapper seems to be better in one way or another. There's always a rapper with better flow, always a rapper with better lyrics, always one with better punchlines and so on. Dumb to rely on just lyrics to like rap music, so much more to it. Though for me it's one of the most important factors. Flow + Lyrics are my two big ones I look at.



I tend to favor voice and flow more than ryhme schemes with multis and all that over stuff. ( Prodigy, O.C.)


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmmFBTjypgs[/YOUTUBE]
Na?ve as the dry leaves on the ground, looking past the tree to the blue sky asking, "Why me?"


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2010)

aionaraP said:


> LOL @ thread title. "intelligent" rap....



lol



Deweze said:


> lol I just seen Michael Jackson ft 50 Cent





If they wanted to jump on the bandwagon, they could have at the least done it a year and a half ago when he actually died.



aionaraP said:


> you dont even understand what they're saying...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2010)

Downloading No Genre mixtape right now.

Link: Bart Lynched

Anyone heard it already? If so, which tracks are beast? I'm at school and the download speed is ridiculously slow.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2010)

Downloading now, will listen to it later. Like I said B.o.B one of my fave new artist.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 7, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> MOP vs Mobb Deep go!


You're my dude, I didn't know kids on NF would fuck with MOP. Thought it was too much.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X6XnSH4cCk[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eSRyD41qdY[/YOUTUBE]
Big twins is on some grimey shit too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2010)

^^Who doesn't fuck with MOP?

That's criminal.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 7, 2010)

haha Most people in here are not into that kind of Hip Hop. Their loss.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 7, 2010)

yo this shit is too fresh


----------



## Yosha (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't wait for Nas to release Lost Tapes 2...He is going to be hitting the streets with mad mixtapes and then drop his album before next summer. Supposedly Rza is going to be producing it but I hope we still get primo and alchemist beats.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSNXPL55cGA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]For some reason that reminded me of J Cole. Diggy did ok, of course it was a written though but still.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> Can't wait for Nas to release Lost Tapes 2...He is going to be hitting the streets with mad mixtapes and then drop his album before next summer. Supposedly Rza is going to be producing it but I hope we still get primo and alchemist beats.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont forget pete rock too and large professor


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2010)

Primo did drop some beats for him on Illmatic, so it kinda is like old times.  Assumin he really does drop some production.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2010)

lol Masa why did you edit in LP when I already mentioned him, you were fine before.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Downloading No Genre mixtape right now.
> 
> Link: Bart Lynched
> 
> Anyone heard it already? If so, which tracks are beast? I'm at school and the download speed is ridiculously slow.



Yesss! Good shit right here, already a couple o listens in. Not every track is as consistent bit for mixtape stuff its great. Standout tracks:

- Feet Dont Fail me Now (very similair to Dont Let Me Fall)
- Higher (Cyhi da prince is killin this shit!!)
- Not Lost
- Cold as Ice (n#1 track in this mixtape for me)
- The watchers
- Batman flow
- American Dreamin
- Dr Aden 

I had high hopes for the All City Chess Club track, but it dissapointed 
Also B.o.B is at his finest when he (co)produces his own stuff


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 8, 2010)

whoooooooooooooo

butter knives by raekwon

fire right there


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 8, 2010)

yo this is pretty dope


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> whoooooooooooooo
> 
> butter knives by raekwon
> 
> fire right there



Shaolin vs. Wu-Tang should be pretty good. Raekwon has been on form since he regained relevence with OB4CL2. Plus Black Thought it on it.

Don't know about Ghostface's upcoming album. Def Jam is such a shitty label for the majority of rappers. They hardly pushed his album, or Sheek Louch's.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 8, 2010)

blu's new album features heaters from flying lotus and samiyam, plus more exile 




color me _aroused_


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2010)

Some old-school

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiOcVWQY2bc[/YOUTUBE]

Oh yeah, want that B.o.B mixtape as well. I'm glad he's doing his thing, especially being mainstream and all that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 8, 2010)

There's some good songs on there. Beast Mode is my favorite song. Smart that he's doing his album thing and still gets wild on the mixtapes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2010)

Where did you find TROY on youtube?  Every time I search it's been taken down.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yesss! Good shit right here, already a couple o listens in. Not every track is as consistent bit for mixtape stuff its great. Standout tracks:
> 
> - Feet Dont Fail me Now (very similair to Dont Let Me Fall)
> - Higher (Cyhi da prince is killin this shit!!)
> ...



What  ? I loved that I'm Beamin remix lol.

Anyways, my I like these tracks from the mixtape:
-Beast Mode
-Feet Don't Fail Me Now
-Higher
-How u do that
-American Dream
-Dr. Aden

Some of the songs I really didn't like at all like So So. I'd give the mixtape an overall 7/10


----------



## Yosha (Dec 8, 2010)

my bad T, I can be forgetful and act like an herb sometimes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 9, 2010)

Been bumpin the shit outta this lately


----------



## Deweze (Dec 9, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> my bad T, I can be forgetful and act like an herb sometimes.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 9, 2010)

Raekwon Butter Knives is nice


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2010)

furious styles said:


> blu's new album features heaters from flying lotus and samiyam, plus more exile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]Am30IdqVFCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRrM6tfOHds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 10, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> my bad T, I can be forgetful and act like an herb sometimes.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2010)

How come I haven't seen Dead Prez getting mentioned in this thread yet?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 10, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> How come I haven't seen Dead Prez getting mentioned in this thread yet?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 10, 2010)

some favorites


----------



## LayZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Every time I listen to DangerDoom I HAVE to play "Crosshairs" at least 3 times.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2010)

I think Blu has great rapping ability, I just don't like his voice.  Not enough bass.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 10, 2010)

Coincidentally I was listening to Dead Prez - 'Hip-Hop' just the other day. I'd call it one of the greatest hip-hop songs ever. It's definitive.



Mider T said:


> I think Blu has great rapping ability, I just don't like his voice.  Not enough bass.



I feel this way about Lupe Fiasco.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say Lu lacks bass, but sound of his voice can turn people off.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't say Lu lacks bass, but sound of his voice can turn people off.



Yeah it took me a while to get used to his voice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the fact Lupe and Blu's voices are unique. It's easy to identify them in a mass of rappers.


----------



## The Antagonist (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npRste0fgAI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jHe5OjAm_E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
This is a first time post of mine in this thread so I'll have to apologize ahead of time to the easily irritated, for not bothering to sift through a thousand plus pages of posts to see if this was a double post or not. That was sincere and not sarcastic at all. I swear it.

With that said, Rap News has revived my interest in Hip Hop. The lyrics are witty with a point to them; they touch on events recent events that are pretty relevant in society in something of a parody format; and each song is episodic, so on top of spitting some knowledge they each have a story to tell.

Politics not your thing? It's cool. He doesn't side with left wing or right in his music, so much as he does make fun of the bullshit spouted by each of them.
There's only five episodes so far, I'll post the first two.

For those familiar with the wikileaks site, Julian Assang appears in number five.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 11, 2010)

That's brilliant.  nice one, haven't seen that before.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I think Blu has great rapping ability, I just don't like his voice.  Not enough bass.



You must hate Hov with a passion then.


----------



## E (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hey guise dre has a new vid apparantly, thoughts?

[YOUTUBE]BuJDaOVz2qY[/YOUTUBE]

whether it was posted/mentioned already, dunno dont care


----------



## little nin (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw 1 dude that said he doesn't like it...I thought the vid was really cool though, Inception-esque  

Dre's looking so old these days  I like the piano most though...nothing caught my attention much, would have to listen to that a couple of times lol


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopsin got a new video out. Actually one of my fave tracks off his new album, dope video - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqAqvfj17Xs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Btw remember this is all him by himself, he isn't given money by a label to make music videos. Not bad for low budget if you ask me.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 11, 2010)

Dre is 60 years old in that video


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2010)

Dre just too old to be partying at this point.  Same with Snoop.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 11, 2010)

Blimey, Dr. Dre's switched his whole style up. He sounds like Game or summat.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 11, 2010)

I wanna hear the best of West Coast hip-hop. Early or recent as you like..

i'll start

[YOUTUBE]xjHX2lGH6bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Dec 11, 2010)

I gotcha.


----------



## God (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm with it, fuck [NEW] Dre and Snoop.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 11, 2010)

erictheking said:


> I wanna hear the best of West Coast hip-hop. Early or recent as you like..
> 
> i'll start
> 
> ...


*
Aceyalone*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> You must hate Hov with a passion then.



lol wut?  Blu's voice is really light, like that jerk music shit light.  High pitched like he's got something in his throat.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> lol wut?  Blu's voice is really light, like that jerk music shit light.  High pitched like he's got something in his throat.



Um, really?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS88jxG1CJo[/YOUTUBE]

His voice doesn't sound light, at all.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2010)

You don't hear it?  It's like he doesn't straighten his throat or cough or something.

Still, I like that song.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2010)

My only problem with Blu is the same thing with Q-Tip when he was with Tribe. Sometimes they don't rap loud enough compared to there beats so they get drowned out a little bit.

But I have no problem with there voices, they are unique and not annoying. Now, Ras Kass has a voice I find annoying.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 12, 2010)

Imo Ras Kass voice is pretty regular, canibus is worse. Great lyricist but his voice meh


----------



## Kameil (Dec 12, 2010)

Blu is a killer artist thing is surprisingly he isn't consistent enough he waits and drops bangers cool but he needs to step up his most recent works would happen to be the Pic Div compilation.  Also I'm surprised "Below the heavens" hasn't been introduced to some people's knowledge yet.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Kameil (Dec 12, 2010)

^ That's west coast's hip/hop future including Dom Kennedy.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 12, 2010)

Kameil said:


> ^ That's west coast's hip/hop future including Dom Kennedy.



I have a soft spot for West Coast hiphop but Lamar is waay to overrated right now


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 12, 2010)

He's probably going to stay underground. He's definitely not going to be going mainstream like that. Judging some of his other songs though I can see him in a Jay Rock position. It just feels like something isn't "there" to me. West Coast needs some new upcomers.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 12, 2010)

He's the West's answer to J. Cole. Take that how you want.

This is a pretty great Dom Kennedy track.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 12, 2010)

East reigns supreme


----------



## God (Dec 12, 2010)

There is no other contender.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 12, 2010)

I downloaded the Kendrick tape with high expectations. I am disappoint. 

Dom's tape is _really_ nice though.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoZZsnF2-MY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Dec 12, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> I downloaded the Kendrick tape with high expectations. I am disappoint.
> 
> Dom's tape is _really_ nice though.


You disliked Overly dedicated? Wow that's questionable but whatever floats your boat. 


Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoZZsnF2-MY[/YOUTUBE]



I don't like XV that much what held his being afloat to me was the production on his new tape which was Seven doing the main work.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 12, 2010)

Kameil said:


> You disliked Overly dedicated? Wow that's questionable but whatever floats your boat.



Yeah, maybe I missed something. I'll give it another shot, as I wasn't really feeling Dom's tape at first, and now it's one of my favourites of the year.

It was one song on O.D. that used a Wayne line as a hook and I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> He's the West's answer to J. Cole. Take that how you want.
> 
> This is a pretty great Dom Kennedy track.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2010)

So I just came upon a Lupe interview and he said that Blu's the only rapper in the game that scares him. He listens to his raps and and says that he hopes his raps aren't better than his. I don't think that Blu's as good as Lupe overall but I'd say that competition-wise he could compete. He needs to come out more. I'm glad he's being recognized by some people. 

Blu needs to stop being slept on.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2010)

Blu's lyrics are incredibly versatile and he seems like a really chill dude.  I think he scares Lu because he's like a sleeping beast (literally lol)

Here's some unrelated old school for you guys
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVNhzsDmGPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Xemnas (Dec 13, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So I just came upon a Lupe interview and he said that Blu's the only rapper in the game that scares him. He listens to his raps and and says that he hopes his raps aren't better than his. I don't think that Blu's as good as Lupe overall but I'd say that competition-wise he could compete. He needs to come out more. I'm glad he's being recognized by some people.
> 
> Blu needs to stop being slept on.



If you heard it on YouTube, I'm the one that uploaded it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> If you heard it on YouTube, I'm the one that uploaded it.


No it was on a different site.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

Blu's flow is, I'd say, in the top three I've ever heard. J. Cole's in top three definitely, maybe #1. Lupe's my favorite rapper because of the hidden meaning in his already ridiculous lyrics (if people don't understand Dumb It Down, they need to find the broken down version because it's quite possibly the most in-depth and creative rap song ever made), but his flow isn't as perfect as the other two imo and I can't listen to his songs whenever, I have to be in the mood, even though he's my favorite musical artist of all time. I can listen to J. Cole no matter what mood I'm in and I've never disliked a song (except for the "Guess what bitch, I don't wanna hear about it" shit). I like Em's flow more than Lupe's even.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 13, 2010)

Recommend me some songs


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

Blu           ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Recommend me some songs



Klashnekoff - Murda
Jay-Z - Dopeman
Talib Kweli - Eternalist
Nas - Shoot em up
The Firm - Phone tap
Mos Def - Brown Suga


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2010)

If you're looking for Blu's best work simply DL the tape "Below the heavens".


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2010)

oh. He only wanted Blu's shit?

My bad.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

Kameil said:


> If you're looking for Blu's best work simply DL the tape "Below the heavens".



album*


----------



## Yosha (Dec 13, 2010)

and dl a day late and a dollar short, way underrated.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 13, 2010)

Kameil said:


> If you're looking for Blu's best work simply DL the tape "Below the heavens".



How about your favorite blu song


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2010)

That's a tough question. That whole album is amazing, I don't think there's a bad song. If anything I pick Dancing in the Rain and Show Me the Good Life as #1 and the others all tied at #2. Personally, of course.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]K2ec9to81JQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Dec 13, 2010)

Checking it out now


----------



## Yosha (Dec 13, 2010)

Favorites right here. Haven't listened to blu in awhile though.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone hear about this Casey Veggies kid? He's about to drop his project called "sleeping in class" I'll let y'all know if it's worth the listen he's shouting everyone out on twitter as of the moment while uploading this album.

Here's "Sleeping in class" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



2


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 14, 2010)

Deweze said:


> How about your favorite blu song



I sent these to someone else previously.

Company of Thieves
Company of Thieves
Company of Thieves
Company of Thieves
Company of Thieves

Collaborations:
2nd Verse
Company of Thieves
1st Verse
Company of Thieves

I don't feel like putting tags around all of them, but I promise they're all good lol.


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 14, 2010)

I am surprise no one posted these both of these are my favorites coming outta Below The Heavens


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)

All this blu talk is making me blue


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2010)

I first noticed with Blu & Fashawn but now it's becoming far more apparent with talented up-and-coming West Coast rappers...what's with the fascination for Nas?  I mean it's like hero worship as of late.  Did it start because Nas had that moment of silence at his concert the day 2pac died?


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I first noticed with Blu & Fashawn but now it's becoming far more apparent with talented up-and-coming West Coast rappers...what's with the fascination for Nas?  I mean it's like hero worship as of late.  Did it start because Nas had that moment of silence at his concert the day 2pac died?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not denying the impact illmatic had, it just seems funny to me that most of this generation's West Coasters cite it as a landmark that started their interest.

I dunno, it's kind of like leaving your father's house for your uncle.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I first noticed with Blu & Fashawn but now it's becoming far more apparent with talented up-and-coming West Coast rappers...what's with the fascination for Nas?*  I mean it's like hero worship as of late*.  Did it start because Nas had that moment of silence at his concert the day 2pac died?



Where do you see that? And i don't discriminate Coasts, I listen to West, South, East and some Canadian rap. 

Either way I actually think Nas has been crazy consistant his last three albums.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 14, 2010)

"I am the truest. Name a rapper that I ain't influenced"


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> "I am the truest. Name a rapper that I ain't influenced"



Rakim, Kool G Rap, Ice Cube, Slick Rick, Andre 3000, Prodigy...


----------



## Yosha (Dec 14, 2010)

Dont be a herb its a lyric. And of course not Rakim, G, and Slick seeing as how they influenced Nas....Dre - not suprised but I doubt Prodigy. Prodigy was on Nas dick for awhile and then beef'd.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)

I was kidding... And no during the 90s Prodigy was outshing Nas and Nas was falling off, (I am, Nastradamus) whearas P had HOE, Murda Muzik, HNIC.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 14, 2010)

I think I am... Is underrated, definately dope for me. However, your right P did outshine Nas in the late 90s and started to beef with him. I don't each of their stories differ but supposively P rode his dick in the early 90s...Shit what rapper didn't after illmatic dropped.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2010)

I remember hearing after Nas did Live from the Bar-b-q with Main Source nobody in his own neighborhood could even find him.  Everyone wanted to know who he was and get him featured.  He's a really shy guy


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 14, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> I think I am... Is underrated, definately dope for me. However, your right P did outshine Nas in the late 90s and started to beef with him. I don't each of their stories differ but supposively P rode his dick in the early 90s...Shit what rapper didn't after illmatic dropped.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 14, 2010)

AZ - Doe or Die


----------



## Yosha (Dec 14, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> I was just about to say the same shit. I Am... had some really nice songs on there. The Lost Tapes is his greatest work from the 21st century though, imo.


word, I can feel you, even though gods stepson is my favorite imo. 21st century wise.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4LVLLjZ9aY[/YOUTUBE]

 I love it


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 14, 2010)

Do any of you like the Damian Marley & Nas colab album?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUU0yrUAtoA[/YOUTUBE]
Blu's just always amazing. He has that nice chill laid-back music but can switch it up at any time too. Great stuff. You know, that relaxing, driving late at night just being yourself music. Even that music where you drive by an ocean when the sun's going down. That feel good shit. It's great. 

On another note Lil Wayne's long-awaited first single from Carter IV was released today called "6'7" which is produced by Bangladesh and also features Cory Gunz. In my opinion lyrically he's above what he was before he was locked up. You can tell he writes his lyrics now. Flow-wise though, his flow used to be better and his voice....honestly...his voice is worse than it used to be. What happened to it? I don't know. Beat isn't that great either. A Milli, the song they stated that this was a 2010 on steroid version of, is better. He's basically saying nothing and Cory Gunz is saying nothing too. Cory basically said "all I want is hits" so I guess he's officially changed now. He did better than Wayne though in the song I think. I don't know, the beat just doesn't sound completed though. Something about it, I don't get it. Overall I don't like the song. I figured he'd come out of jail, become far more lyrical than what was shown and would actually do something worth his time but...

Of course not. 


Here's the link to the song.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucking gnarly


----------



## Deweze (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww man not lil wayne again

Releasing freestyles as singles goddamnit


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUU0yrUAtoA[/YOUTUBE]
> Blu's just always amazing. He has that nice chill laid-back music but can switch it up at any time too. Great stuff. You know, that relaxing, driving late at night just being yourself music. Even that music where you drive by an ocean when the sun's going down. That feel good shit. It's great.
> 
> On another note Lil Wayne's long-awaited first single from Carter IV was released today called "6'7" which is produced by Bangladesh and also features Cory Gunz. In my opinion lyrically he's above what he was before he was locked up. You can tell he writes his lyrics now. Flow-wise though, his flow used to be better and his voice....honestly...his voice is worse than it used to be. What happened to it? I don't know. Beat isn't that great either. A Milli, the song they stated that this was a 2010 on steroid version of, is better. He's basically saying nothing and Cory Gunz is saying nothing too. Cory basically said "all I want is hits" so I guess he's officially changed now. He did better than Wayne though in the song I think. I don't know, the beat just doesn't sound completed though. Something about it, I don't get it. Overall I don't like the song. I figured he'd come out of jail, become far more lyrical and would actually do something worth his time but...
> ...


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> See he trying to do the Em style. Wayne accents don't work.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

What was your point? The voice is still annoying. I was just referring to Em's shitty accent voice as NOT working.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 14, 2010)

That he can do accents just fine, not Em's voice if that's what you're implying but he's just as versatile in switching up his style. If you want a voice hear this


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 14, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> word, I can feel you, even though gods stepson is my favorite imo. 21st century wise.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> Hell yeah. Dame Dash is a genius for putting that together. They should do another one, this time with more Mos...and some Ghostface too.



Its apparently in the works


----------



## Unalert (Dec 15, 2010)

What up characters..? It's been a while.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

Nujabes is a good artist to look into for that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2010)

The FakeHunters - Blue Soul (released last year, it's mint)
Cunninlynguists - A Piece of Strange

If you're looking for an earlier sound, doesn't get much better than the Native Tongues Posse e.g. Digable Planets (Reachin / Blowout Comb).
+
some of The Roots
some Outkast
Goodie Mob - Soul Food
The Fugees' sound was a bit laidback as well

If you're not afraid of alternative/instrumental hip-hop, I'd give Blue Sky Black Death my highest recommendation.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 15, 2010)

Great ambient/chill hip-hop is "Planetarium" by Shin-Ski. Click on picture below to get a download link.



(It's not a direct link, mods)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 15, 2010)

The Roots.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

A lot of those aren't really ambient...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2010)

Ambient, or Jazzy?

The latter is much easier--

Jazz Chronicles
Arts the Beat Doctor
Nomak
Fat John
Madlib
Nujabes
Alias


----------



## Deweze (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sUEG1GjQ9s[/YOUTUBE]

Slow down ye, you killin em


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2010)

_Lupe's_ the Killa

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxTB9WsUjtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> _Lupe's_ the Killa
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxTB9WsUjtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Dec 15, 2010)

lol DP


----------



## Deweze (Dec 15, 2010)

lol               .


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY_nXi9klkY[/YOUTUBE]



Concession accepted


----------



## Deweze (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess this is the...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHE-r99yRLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2010)

We're all 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9-M2tqIX38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2010)

On the subject of Nas, throwback from Stillmatic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Sd2gDkSV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 15, 2010)

Curt@!n$



Pretty good.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2010)

We weren't on that subject.


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't say you were, currently


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2010)

Rewind is one of the hardest joints ever.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 15, 2010)

erictheking said:


> The FakeHunters - Blue Soul (released last year, it's mint)
> Cunninlynguists - A Piece of Strange
> 
> If you're looking for an earlier sound, doesn't get much better than the Native Tongues Posse e.g. Digable Planets (Reachin / Blowout Comb).
> ...



Would Deltron 3030 and Octagonecologys be good recommendations as well?


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGH4c1LZmR4[/YOUTUBE]

Whatever happened to these guys? They dropped a classic single with Primo and disappeared.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've not the faintest. That was a big tune when it came out though haven't heard it in ages.



Dead Precedence said:


> Would Deltron 3030 and Octagonecologys be good recommendations as well?



What'd you mean mate? As alternative hip-hop, yeah. But it don't come to mind as ambient, maybe I'm forgetting some of it.

I always listen to BSBD for proper chilled out stuff.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 16, 2010)

erictheking said:


> I always listen to BSBD for proper chilled out stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice one fella. Sounds right up my street, downloading it now.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 16, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGH4c1LZmR4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Whatever happened to these guys? They dropped a classic single with Primo and disappeared.



*Two classics* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6IQ3GL5mys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 16, 2010)

anybody into Binary Star or any of One.be.lo's albums?


What about Rise? I was on a big rise kick afew years ago. I thought he was like top 10. He was part of demigodz with Apathy, celph titled, Esoteric, ect
I loved this song. yall should listen to it i but you will like it


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qRKpY0dayCo[/YOUTUBE]




i loved this one too, with Celph titled, apathy, rise and C-Rayz walz fuckin murdered everyone

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]O3XpHVlApHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Dec 16, 2010)

One be lo is my dude, but I don't fuck with celph titled. Think he is weak.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 16, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> One be lo is my dude, but I don't fuck with celph titled. Think he is weak.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 16, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> One be lo is my dude, but I don't fuck with celph titled. Think he is weak.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 16, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> A lot of people can't get past their violent/immoral lyrics, but it's rather hilarious to me and Tyler makes ill beats.


Word, they are grimmey and get hype...dope in my book. Its good to switch up from the mafioso/boom bap type stuff everyonce and awhile


.ProFound. said:


> yea somebody posted that in hear a while back. I listened to a few of that dudes song. I liked them


Always too late


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 16, 2010)

Tyler, Earl, Hodgy and Domo Genesis to an extent are the only ones really worth listening to.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 16, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Tyler, Earl, Hodgy and Domo Genesis to an extent are the only ones really worth listening to.



BrandUn DeShay was nice too, but he left due to beef with Tyler. 

Lyrically, Earl is > all of them though and he's the youngest. 
IIRC, he was only 14 when he dropped that Madvillain freestyle.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gLsiWWcmkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oB_C9OMxyEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dont get me started with One Be Lo and Binary Star. You guys already know they're my favorite ill can go on for days.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 17, 2010)

KRS dropping knowledge. Very interesting.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2010)

Not really on the current topic but thought I would post it



> Eminem is on the verge of becoming the first artist to have the year's best-selling album twice since Nielsen/SoundScan began tracking sales for Billboard in 1991. With just three weeks to go in the chart year, Eminem's seventh album, Recovery, has a solid lead as the year's best-selling album. The rap star's third album, The Eminem Show, was the best-seller of 2002.
> 
> Recovery has sold 3,146,000 copies since its release in June. That's nearly as many copies as last year's sales champ, Taylor Swift's Fearless, sold in the entire calendar year (3,217,000). The total for Recovery includes 759,000 digital copies. That's more digital copies than any album has ever sold in a calendar year. The old record was held by Coldplay's Viva La Vida Or Death And All His Friends, which sold 617,000 digital copies in 2008.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 17, 2010)

I just can't get into Recovery, like, at all.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2010)

When Recovery came out I thought it was the shit and all that but recently I haven't been into listening to it. I've been listening to more of his older stuff like from The Eminem Show/MMLP and whatnot. Don't know why :/.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 17, 2010)

Been listening to Xzibit's Restless..I feel it's under appreciated..Crazy album..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2010)

Binary Star were one of the first underground hip-hop acts I ever heard. Back in the days of dial-up 56k. I was hooked from 'Reality Check'.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 17, 2010)

No one likes Rise? aha 
I mean i think he'd murder j.cole, lupe, alot of the other people that get mentioned in here alot


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 17, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> No one likes Rise? aha
> I mean i think he'd murder j.cole, lupe, alot of the other people that get mentioned in here alot



Define 'murder'..

Consistency?
Subject matter?
Lyricism?
Freestyling?
Versatility?
Swag/Presence/Appeal?
etc?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 17, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Define 'murder'..
> 
> Consistency?
> Subject matter?
> ...



He probably means outshine them in a track.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 17, 2010)

That's a nice way to get us to look up "Rise"

When you could just post a video like a normal person


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 17, 2010)

Deweze said:


> That's a nice way to get us to look up "Rise"
> 
> When you could just post a video like a normal person



but i did though


----------



## Yosha (Dec 17, 2010)

Xemnas said:


> I just can't get into Recovery, like, at all.


Fuck man, I gat a fan that is a total em stan...Won't shut the fuck up about how good he is. Tried to talk about how relapse was weak and that the track "Beautiful" was not really good showing of em as an emcee....He got defensive and was trying to tell me how it was one of his greatest songs. Doesn't know shit about hip hop either other then em.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SnRBXoNM7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2010)

I didn't think Relapse was weak, but I share your sentiments. Stans 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 17, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> Fuck man, I gat a fan that is a total em stan...Won't shut the fuck up about how good he is. Tried to talk about how relapse was weak and that the track "Beautiful" was not really good showing of em as an emcee....He got defensive and was trying to tell me how it was one of his greatest songs. Doesn't know shit about hip hop either other then em.



Em stans are the worst, well behind Nas, Pac, and Biggie stans. I'm in another Em forum and everybody's on my dick, just because I think that his last three albums are trash, and that MBDTF is better than Recovery.  A lot of them are also ignorant towards hip hop and claim he's the best rapper ever,  and get all prissy when I say that he isn't or even top five. 

[YOUTUBE]v_HW_AQiKkc[/youtube]

Im caught in the grip of the city...madness


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

Lil Wayne's stans are by far the worst.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 17, 2010)

I've rarely run into Lil Wayne stans, most I've come across are haters (and I HATE using that term) that lump him in the same category as Souljia Boy and Gucci Mane just because of a few radio songs, but probably haven't listened to any of his mixtapes ( though I don't like mixtape rappers either). That said I do feel bad for any one that actually thinks he's "teh best rapper alive".


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2010)

Really? They're freaking everywhere


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2010)

Wayne is ok. He used to be a lot better back before Carter 3 blew up. I'd say his best work was during his Carter 2 era. He put out some great songs. Here's a favorite of mine. Nice flow. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAIo0himgqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]He's gotten worse since then though. Once that Young Money thing took off he changed. He doesn't have that hardened drive he had back then.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah but they're just retarded in general and I don't count their opinions.  Anyone who really considered him best rapper alive or anywhere near it knows dick about Hip Hop. I've rarely ran into any rational Wayne stans that could actually formulate an opinion without "Lulz you a hatah!". 

Stans of the other rappers I listed could actually back up their points somewhat, though they tend to be delusional (2pac best lyricist, People constantly bringing up illmatic, etc.)



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wayne is ok. He used to be a lot better back before Carter 3 blew up. I'd say his best work was during his Carter 2 era. He put out some great songs. Here's a favorite of mine. Nice flow.
> Once that Young Money thing took off he changed. He doesn't have that hardened drive he had back then.



Not to mention his new voice is horrendous, I liked his flow and voice during C2, and I must give hime some praise for being in the game since he was 16 and was even in an album when he was 12.


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhj_GGsb3So[/YOUTUBE]

He used to be aight :taichou


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 17, 2010)

Lil Wayne and Drake, went in on that "Right Above It".


----------



## Deweze (Dec 17, 2010)

Hustler Musik is awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz9L1xBmdPs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea that's one of my favorite Wayne songs, a ton of them are also from mixtapes.


----------



## Unalert (Dec 18, 2010)

I fucking love this thread, thank you so much guys for providing me with new artists to fill up my iTunes library.

I love to just blaze one at night (midnight - 3am) and just chill bumping a nice playlist I've created out of this thread.. you guys are fucking great lol. Stay up!

Here's a little something I found that I like to characterize as trip-hop or some form of ambient hip-hop created by the frontman of Black Moth Super Rainbow (a psychedelic/experimental band)


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad we could be of help. 

For those suggestions try out Octagoncologyst, Deltron 3030, Mf Doom, and some of Quasimato's shit.

If you want I'll post some vids, but there's too many for me too just narrow it down.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> Fuck man, I gat a fan that is a total em stan...Won't shut the fuck up about how good he is. Tried to talk about how relapse was weak and that the track "Beautiful" was not really good showing of em as an emcee....He got defensive and was trying to tell me how it was one of his greatest songs. Doesn't know shit about hip hop either other then em.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SnRBXoNM7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarah23 (Dec 18, 2010)

I make of man , enemy of my destiny , because the day where I'll be his best friend he will treat me like a dog ...​


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 18, 2010)

So 2010 is pretty much at its end (hiphop album wise) and I thought it would be nice to hear ya thoughts for the past year and foresights for next year:

Favourite album top 5 '10:
- My Beautifull Dark Twisted Fantasy
- The Adventures of Bobby Ray
- Recovery 
- Sir Lucious Left Foot: The Son of Chico Dusty
- How I got over You

Favourite MC '10
Eminem

Best newcomer '10
J.Cole 

Top 3 most anticipated '11:
- Watch The Throne
- Cole World
- Detox (75% it will dissapoint, still I'm hyped about it)

MC to watch in '11
CyHi the Prynce (i liked his mixtapes and guest verses)

Fire away and add your thoughts!


----------



## Deweze (Dec 18, 2010)

J Cole and GOOD Music def had this year


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2010)

No Ceilings isn't bad considering it's recent Wayne. 

"You can't be broke and happy, so me I'm mad rich." Love that line.

Don'y Cry is my favorite Wayne song, though, for some reason. Once "Feel Like Dying" came out it was a rap for me as a fan. I mean, I loved the song, but then I started realizing he didn't make sense.

I think J. Cole and Kanye have best mixtape and album respectively.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 18, 2010)

I like when he uses these soul beats

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aQXV1gi78I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah those slow beats with or without female singers. That's why I like Don't Cry and Feel Like Dying.

Lol @ them putting the kissing picture at the beginning of that video.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 18, 2010)

lmao                       

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yt2DKs5JNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 18, 2010)

How about


----------



## Sarah23 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deweze said:


> I like when he uses these soul beats
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aQXV1gi78I[/YOUTUBE]



:amazed Love this one ! 



Deweze said:


> lmao
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yt2DKs5JNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2010)

2010 was J. Cole's.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2010)

Kanye had 2010.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 18, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 2010 was J. Cole's.



Not really. Friday Night Lights was amazing but except for one mixtape he hardly did anything. That being said this mixtape could easily qualify as album and it would have made my top 5   



Cubey said:


> Kanye had 2010.



GOOD Fridays combined with his album = YES


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 18, 2010)

On the topic of stans which was a page or so back, anyone else feel Big L might have the worst stans? He's overrated as hell on the net (though I do know a few people IRL who know about him) and doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as Pac and Big.  Honestly he comes off a one dimensional punchline rapper, that couldn't tell a story to save his life (Casualties of a Dice Game) and had no versatility. And it wasn't until after he died that people started fellating him and putting him there with the legends like Pac and Big, hell he even eclipsed legends in DITC (Lord Finesse, OC, Diamond D). No I'm not shitting on him, I do like him just feel that his accomplishments are overstated.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 18, 2010)

Big L be saying some wild shit


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2010)

He influenced some great punchliners like old-school Em and others.

IMO, Big is the most overrated. Just because he died doesn't put him up there


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2010)

Cubey said:


> IMO, Big is the most overrated. Just because he died doesn't put him up there



If you're talking about notorious/biggie smalls then you're freeza I'm trunks:





Brooklyn run this shit!


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2010)

I live in Brooklyn 

He's overrated, it's just truth 

Also, give it up for motherfuckin G Rap

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fwg8hDXY3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OFyQSq1SYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 18, 2010)

This shit is sick for no reason, heard it on Talib's mixtape.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 18, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I live in Brooklyn
> 
> He's overrated, it's just truth
> 
> ...



Overrated yes, but I still believe he should have some praise and is deserving off a spot in the top 10 list more than say Big L. Much as I like LOPD, I wouldn't really consider it in the same vein as illmatic, R2D, The Chronic, The Main Ingredient, etc. (You know what type of albums I mean), I believe it's more towards Doe or Die, Hell on Earth, type albums great but isn't a "classic".  I also do believe he's a better emcee than L, he has storytelling (shits on Big L in terms of storytelling, heck I think he's even beter than Nas and Jay on that department), flow, delivery, mic presence. Only thing I can really give L over big is multies and wordplay with punchlines, I do believe he was average at that though (and wasn't in the realm of Pun, Ins Deck, Eminem, Del Tha Funky Homosapien). 

Anyways that aside I think you'll like this (if you haven't heard of it already)


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Overrated yes, but I still believe he should have some praise and is deserving off a spot in the top 10 list more than say Big L. Much as I like LOPD, I wouldn't really consider it in the same vein as illmatic, R2D, The Chronic, The Main Ingredient, etc. (You know what type of albums I mean), I believe it's more towards Doe or Die, Hell on Earth, type albums great but isn't a "classic".



I agree with you but I would replace R2D with 2Pacalypse Now, or Me Against The World 



> I also do believe he's a better emcee than L,



"Rapper" maybe, but I don't agree with emcee.



> He has storytelling (shits on Big L in terms of storytelling, heck I think he's even beter than Nas and Jay on that department),



Whoa, whoa, better than Nas and Jay? 

Mind expanding on that opinion?



> flow, delivery, mic presence.



Flow is boring. Delivery is boring. Mic presence is non-existent. Big L comes with power and rawness, Biggie's got an annoying voice and keeps talking about repetitive subjects (for the most part, I know he has some deep tracks)



> Only thing I can really give L over big is multies and wordplay with punchlines, I do believe he was average at that though (and wasn't in the realm of Pun, Ins Deck, Eminem, Del Tha Funky Homosapien).



I can agree with this, though he did influence Infinite-SSLP era Eminem.



> Anyways that aside I think you'll like this (if you haven't heard of it already)


----------



## Yosha (Dec 18, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> On the topic of stans which was a page or so back, anyone else feel Big L might have the worst stans? He's overrated as hell on the net (though I do know a few people IRL who know about him) and doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as Pac and Big.  Honestly he comes off a one dimensional punchline rapper, that couldn't tell a story to save his life (Casualties of a Dice Game) and had no versatility. And it wasn't until after he died that people started fellating him and putting him there with the legends like Pac and Big, hell he even eclipsed legends in DITC (Lord Finesse, OC, Diamond D). No I'm not shitting on him, I do like him just feel that his accomplishments are overstated.


I feel like people have the same view on Pun, like yours. Just don't respect him as much because he only dropped two or less joints alive. Which in turn shows no longevity, which makes people overlook them.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6GS_Rq58xs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFHkNRjSVpA[/YOUTUBE]
Imo Big L goes hard in the paint, but I feel you.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 18, 2010)

gotta love when people state opinions like facts


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 18, 2010)

furious styles said:


> gotta love when people state opinions like facts



I kno rite.


If you're referring to me, I'm just expressing my frustation in seeing his legacy being blown out of proportion, obviously no one has to take it as fact. We all know it's my opinion.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't know if I can agree with biggie having boring flow. I think he is one of the best to ride the beat, very languid and loose...


----------



## Deweze (Dec 18, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Also that new premier album is dope.



link us up sir


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2010)

Just finished reading Decoded.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2010)

What did you think about it?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Also that new premier album is dope.


Nah, nah, man...I respect you taste, but just no. The rappers on it are laughable at best, pure garbo (except for joell, rocye, and styles of course). Not to mention that the beats are boring and lame so I cannot blame it all on the rappers. Do you guys remember when primo produced a joint on an album and it was the illest cut?


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 19, 2010)

Am i the only one who thinks Yelawolf is garbage?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What did you think about it?



I thought it was pretty good. 

The lyric breakdowns got real repetitive though and I would have preferred more time spent on more stories like the one he told where he got to meet Jordan and said he went super fan on him. 

I guess I was looking for more juice. I wanted to know more about his interactions with Big, Ye and Cole. Maybe some life with Beyonce business or something. 

I did like some of the comparisons he made between rap and boxing and things like that. The dude definitely has some good insights into things.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2010)

Did his meeting with MJ go down like Chamillionaire's did?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know how C's went down.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did his meeting with MJ go down like Chamillionaire's did?



Ahahaha, Chamillionaire was mad as hell. If it really went down like that, then MJ is truly an asshole.



Cyphon said:


> I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> The lyric breakdowns got real repetitive though and I would have preferred more time spent on more stories like the one he told where he got to meet Jordan and said he went super fan on him.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ZQERHL6ow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2010)

^Damn  Stole it



Cyphon said:


> I don't know how C's went down.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTb-xOb5LTw[/YOUTUBE]

Cubey


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah, Jay's wasn't like that. Jordan is the one who invited Jay out to lunch.

Jordan probably only likes good rappers.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> Nah, Jay's wasn't like that. Jordan is the one who invited Jay out to lunch.
> 
> Jordan probably only likes good rappers.



I was thinking that, but then again Jay-Z is also a entrepreneur and he's an older dude, so they probably feel comfortable with one another.  Read through the thread I gave you though, it's pretty funny.  I never knew MJ was that snippy


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn man I never knew Jordan was like that :taichou

Anyway I agree. Jay is like a Jordan of rap so they probably feel more like equals.


----------



## kayos (Dec 19, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> Don't know if I can agree with biggie having boring flow. I think he is one of the best to ride the beat, very languid and loose...



Ehhh... it kind of is. Its nice because its languid and laidback... but its also not very versatile. I assume thats the point being made. There's only so much I can listen to him, personally, because of the lack of variation (but I'm like that with most rappers, with Eminem and Canibus its the sound of their voices rather than the flow, though)

Nas (who also bores me after a while), for example, often has that similarly laid back flow, but can also switch it up and get pretty raw. Never really heard that from Biggie. But I'll freely admit I've never really been a fan of Christopher Wallace. His shit never really influenced me much.

On the topic of storytelling... I think its fair to say DMX wouldnt rank highly on anyone's list for that, but he did it alot. He also used bi-perspective narrative before on The Omen (probably his best track, IMO) and it isnt particularly difficult. The reason he doesnt rank highly though is because most people wouldnt lose themselves in the story. For me, the real difficulty comes in generating the imagery and immersing the listener in the world where the story takes place. Its like writing a book, but harder, because you don't have time to give a detailed description... its more about feelings and characters... perhaps metaphorical descriptions and explanations. For example; I think The Gates by Cunninlynguists is outstanding. Almost no description of surroundings at all (its largely cliche metaphorical, when you think about it), but it works because it perfectly captures the character of the man, and so, his fate matters at the end of the track. Again though, I'll freely admit I'm a QN5 fanboy, and that track had particular significance for me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did his meeting with MJ go down like Chamillionaire's did?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey if I was MJ I wouldn't wanna hang out with Chamillionaire


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn I thought LeBron was a douche, living in Cleveland I heard a bunch of shit about how he acted but MJ acts the same way? Just disappointing...

I forgot all about Cham always talkin shit about MJ on his tracks.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2010)

I firmly stand, that by him not wanting anything to do with Chamillionaire it makes him the opposite of a douchebag.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2010)

Cham doesnt seem to be a bad guy. The only bad stuff he did was make Riding Dirty 

His mixtapes are decent.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2010)

MJ doesn't surprise me. I was a huge MJ fan and like Chamillionaire my idols back then were Jordan and Jackson but hearing this man it doesn't surprise me at all. Anyone saw the Leno "10 @ 10" with him? One part he became pissed off a bit and it and after seeing it and then seeing this it just made me think that he can slide into the guy Chamillionaire says he is just as easy as he wants to. Then the whole thing with him cheating on his wife was ridiculous. I think he's an ok guy not as bad as tons of others are but he has his faults. He's not perfect.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2010)

^It started to be noticed after he made that Hall of Fame speech, then all of the quotes that are in that thread I linked.  I didn't think the HoF speech was all that bad though so meh.



typhoon72 said:


> I forgot all about Cham always talkin shit about MJ on his tracks.



Which ones?  Post them.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcaXupQAh6Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF6UALH04DU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2010)

MJ 

He and Kanye need to hang out together.

Another example of why idolizing motherfuckers will get you shit on.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2010)

Can't wait for the new LOX album. We need it like crack.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 19, 2010)

U really like Infamous over ATLiens?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres the thing, Outkast is my favorite duo and Atliens is a great album....However, I like mafioso rap way more then that funky sound Outkast is known for. So I would say Infamous is a more raw album then Atliens but not better. I only had twenty so I had to make an option, last kiss was in the options also.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2010)

Cubey said:


> MJ
> 
> He and Kanye need to hang out together.
> 
> Another example of why idolizing motherfuckers will get you shit on.


Kanye actually is pretty nice to his fans. Sure he has VMAS Taylor Swift moments but he's pretty good with the fans.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 19, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> Heres the thing, Outkast is my favorite duo and Atliens is a great album....However, I like mafioso rap way more then that funky sound Outkast is known for. So I would say Infamous is a more raw album then Atliens but not better. I only had twenty so I had to make an option, last kiss was in the options also.



yea i guess its just a matter of preference. they were both good albums

i use to ride around my college with Eye for an Eye blaring like every day aha


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2010)

Who else is into "conspiracy theory rap?"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj_3p4f27eg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3JSEqNtlg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHDOlyRNsMg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x0w9TpI1xk&[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0CnGWqXfg&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 19, 2010)

i used to be when i was like 16. I have both Immortal Technique's albums. I still think he's skilled as a mc but all that shit he talks about is a gimmick.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes gimmick. U actually believe what he talks about?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 19, 2010)

I like Dead Prez...

And I just ordered Stunts, Blunts, and Hip hop, Word...Life, and Deltron 3030 for my brother for Christmas hopes he likes it. If he doesn't I'll slap him.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2010)

Deltron had better release that new album soon.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2010)

Gah, you don't know how many herbs are always telling me "dance with the devil, that shit is true man". I don't care what you think about ____, IT, just rap.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 19, 2010)

I've always been meh towards I.T., although I do think he's a skilled rapper and respect him for his efforts outside of music, I always felt he was heavily overrated by those that just got into underground hip hop. The gimmick would be his revolutionary persona I guess, although I'm not sure if you could call that a gimmick. I also wish he'd make more songs like Dance with the Devil.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2010)

For a guy who raps about what he does, IT has notoriously good production on his albums.

Also


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 19, 2010)

ezxx said:


> no, but he does. he's not just saying shit to say it. a gimmick rapper is someone like ja rule. what kind of gimmick would his persona be anyway? it's not like it brings him any actual fame.



yea thats true.But, He's playin off young kids that dont know any better and want to believe stuff like that. Smart teenagers love conspiracy theories. He know's his niche. 
He tries to play like he's starting some kinda revolution

He's got punchlines and ect though.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be honest, Dance with the devil is the only IT song I keep in rotation. Its grittier. Other then that his stuff is boring to me even though he is a very talented emcee...Just doesn't do it for me. The only "revolutionary" type raps I really listend to was Sabaclypse back in the day and thats because the beats were really good imo. I actually copped the instrumental album instead of the regular lol


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> For a guy who raps about what he does, IT has notoriously good production on his albums.
> 
> Also



I remember Lil Wayne's cribs on MTV from 2001, he sure came a long from back than.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2010)

Conspiracy theories/general ignorance in music just annoys me. I think because there's a lot of it I've just developed a bit of a tolerance for it. I can enjoy listening to Poor Righteous Teachers and all the rappers that align with the NOI, Five Percenters et al. , the rappers who insist that the police are the source of all evil, etc. 

There's nothing necessarily ignorant about revolution though, there isn't enough of the genuinely political stuff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 19, 2010)

i like that song though escobar.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2010)

You talking about dance with the devil?


----------



## Deweze (Dec 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKg4isEZ0jE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 19, 2010)

Alright, I've said I don't like Wayne much anymore and I think you all read my "6'7" review. Anyway here's the SNL performance by Wayne with it. I officially like this version more with the live band. Wayne's a good performer. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffKkPNBR8rc[/YOUTUBE]To bad the regular version sucks.


----------



## kayos (Dec 20, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesnt really like Dance With The Devil?

Nice concept and all that, but I sat there listening and thought "what's the point of all this?" then it gets to it and I'm like "oh..."

It never really hit me in any profound way. I thought it wasnt really done as well as it could have been. Maybe I just expected too much from IT on that one. I understand the point, and I can see why people like it, but I dont think people really like it for its lyricism, id say its more for the shock factor of the concept behind it, personally.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2010)

I know this has been asked before but can I get some great Rap-Rock Alt bands/artists?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 20, 2010)

Dance with the Devil is also the only IT song I have. Only because some girl I was talking to said it was her all-time favorite song (she must have issues) and made me listen to it. Now I associate it with memories of her, otherwise I wouldn't even have it.

I respect him and all, but some people say he's better than the people I consider the best in the game. I don't see it.


----------



## Scud (Dec 20, 2010)

kayos said:


> It never really hit me in any profound way. I thought it wasnt really done as well as it could have been. Maybe I just expected too much from IT on that one. I understand the point, and I can see why people like it, but I dont think people really like it for its lyricism, id say its more for the shock factor of the concept behind it, personally.


It has much more of an impact when you see it live combined with IT's stage act aggressive views on violence against women. And I think the song served its purpose pretty damn well. He doesn't try to make it sound appealing. The song is literally just a story. A really raw, fucked up story.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 20, 2010)

dancing with the devil was aight

and 6'7 was ... not gonna say it sucked, but will say its not my cup of tea.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2010)

Kendrick Lamar's 6'7 was better than Wayne's.


----------



## kayos (Dec 20, 2010)

Tatumaru said:


> He doesn't try to make it sound appealing. The song is literally just a story. A really raw, fucked up story.


but thats my point. theres nothing special about that.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yar I forgot to post this as well. 

Da hot spitta! ~


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 20, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> If I posted songs by some scrubby underground rapper from the 90s who never reached his peak because they got shot and killed would you be happy?
> 
> *If I posted some songs by a clown that raps about starving kids in Africa and screams bullshit about the Illuminati would you be happy then?*
> 
> Or better yet if I posted some songs by a monkey faced rapper that everyone in the underground community dickrides, who then gets exposed for stealing a rhymebook from another dude would you be happy then?





I miss KidLife


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 20, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> You talking about dance with the devil?



naw that outlaw song u posted




> Or better yet if I posted some songs by a monkey faced rapper that everyone in the underground community dickrides, who then gets exposed for stealing a rhymebook from another dude would you be happy then?


I wouldn't doubt that Jay Electronica did though.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 20, 2010)

Jay electronica jay elechanukkah


----------



## God Movement (Dec 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Nbi8olUYeF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]N80Q6GURZpU[/YOUTUBE]

The pronouncement. True hip-hop. Dr Seuss mother goose.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WrsfJHLx5YA[/YOUTUBE]

Definitive. One of the GOAT. No question about it.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nV9zAknH3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Dec 20, 2010)

Underrated wu song.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Xemnas (Dec 20, 2010)

Kameil said:


> Oh yar I forgot to post this as well.
> 
> Da hot spitta! ~



I guess Spitta was serious about wanting Kanye production. 



God Movement said:


> [YOUTUBE]Nbi8olUYeF4[/YOUTUBE]



Classic Diplomats there.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 20, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> Underrated wu song.


----------



## kayos (Dec 20, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i appreciate the song for its lyricism. it's a relatively original perspective on street life/values. his song detracts from the glamor/prestige that's usually associated with being a gangsta/gangster, because it's so gritty...so 'in your face.' i mean, look at the contrast between songs like 'ski mask way,' 'brooklyn's finest,' and this. it's a cautionary tale. the ending's poetic justice. i think it's one of the more brilliant hip-hop songs out there.
> 
> anyhow, i think 'dominant species' and 'peruvian cocaine' are more entertaining.


i see your point, i just cant understand the hype. C.R.E.A.M. (for example) is glamourless and highlights consequence. as do several other tracks. i dont think its that original either, in the sense that its a gritty portrayal of street life. sure, there arent other tracks where a dude rapes and murders his own mother as a gang initiation, but the very concept of feeling trapped, remorseful and the metaphorical dancing with the devil isnt original. slick rick used a similar construct in children's story, when you break it down. shit, DMX talks about this kind of thing all the time, on a more religiously oriented slant, admittedly, but still.

the only reasons i can see for this track being as popular as it is, are the nature of the story (which is what i mean by shock factor) and the relative simplicity of its construction making it more accessible to the average listener. to me, that doesnt necessarily equate to a great track, even if i like the idea behind it. while i understand and appreciate the idea behind teh track... i just get the feeling i would have appreciated it better if the story was told with a bit more emphasis on character and feeling, rather than description (i touched on this in an earlier post regarding storytelling). maybe thats just a personal preference thing on my part though.

...or perhaps im remembering wrongly, because the description overwhelmed any other aspect of the story - which would actually support my point.


----------



## Ra (Dec 20, 2010)

Did anyone here this freestyle from lupe? This guy has to be the number 1 rapper of all time. Every time I view the lyrics of this song, I find a new pun/message.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8z943cK5c8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2010)

That's from his _Enemy of the State_ mixtape. There's a Lupe Fiasco Appreciation Thread that is better suited for discussion of him and music, though. I'm a Lupe fan, but I'm sure that some of the regulars in here are sick of hearing his name.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 20, 2010)

Ra said:


> Did anyone here this freestyle from lupe? This guy has to be the number 1 rapper of all time.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2010)

New people


Aloe Blacc is a great artist.


----------



## God (Dec 20, 2010)

Lupe is overrated. Just sayin.



.ProFound. said:


> i* used to be when i was like 16.* I have both Immortal Technique's albums. I still think he's skilled as a mc but all that shit he talks about is a gimmick.



I guess that's the age then, cuz that's where I'm at right now 

I dont think it's a gimmick though, honestly. There's a lot of truth in the shit he says, and it also doesn't bring him fame.

In fact, his biggest song lacked the revolutionary gimmick.



erictheking said:


> [YOUTUBE]WrsfJHLx5YA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Definitive. One of the GOAT. No question about it.





On Dance Of The Devil, I just wanna say the narration is terrific. Very theatrical and dramatic, and vivid. The storytelling is great on that track.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 20, 2010)

WHAT?! Nas is supposively dropping Lost tapes 2 manana.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope that's true. Where did you read that news?


----------



## Yosha (Dec 20, 2010)

Heard it on another board, waiting for him to send me the link.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 20, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> WHAT?! Nas is supposively dropping Lost tapes 2 manana.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2010)

We knew that it was coming, but Masa is saying that it'll be released tomorrow!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea it was supposed to come out the 14th but.... I think it was just pushed back a weak. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 21, 2010)

!!!

Oh Lawd, if you're out there, make sure this happens.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2010)

*I lol'd something hard.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvIgBGuL71s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wucXCcl_WIE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVn_KIHelK4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiK5bjr-yrE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Dec 21, 2010)

AS YOU ARE.mp3 - 4.2 Mb

This is my friend's first original song. I think he did pretty damn good.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 21, 2010)

Nas > Lupe


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 21, 2010)

You mention Lupe a lot for someone who thinks he's overrated. Typical.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 21, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Nas > Lupe



It's clear nas has alot more things to talk abou than lupe


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## kayos (Dec 21, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i don't think this song is simple at all. rape, murder, joining of a gang, etc, are not at all simple acts. the very fact that IT makes such acts simple is what makes him a lyrical genius to me.
> 
> i can't expect much more from an artist than to completely express his idea.s



i cut out the rest, but it was all relevant. this is the part that stood out though. in the end this is a difference of perspective, i think. i suppose i just hear enough about these things to consider them simple, and commonplace. *shrug*

completely agree with the final line though. and that is the one thing about the song that i really liked. it just... didnt work for me, you know?

would have repped you btw, but cant right now. lol.


oh yeah.. the DMX thing is another discussion


----------



## Deweze (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khxr26OaIBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Deweze (Dec 21, 2010)

This shit right here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otTDPrtg2sY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Dec 22, 2010)

I just heard Nipsey Hussle for the first time

Sounds like a better wiz khalifa


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2010)

^ worddd i'm glad heads are catching on to him.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 22, 2010)

Anybody ever seen that Mobb Deep movie murda muzik? dead precedence, anyone? aha
Its funny as hell. Especially the part where its like "featuring nas" and then nas is only in it for like 20 seconds.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 22, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Anybody ever seen that Mobb Deep movie murda muzik? dead precedence, anyone? aha
> Its funny as hell. Especially the part where its like "featuring nas" and then nas is only in it for like 20 seconds.



Mobb Deep movie?   But, nah I haven't I'm not up to date with my Hip Hop films only ones I've ever seen were 8 Mile, Notorius, a 2pac movie when I was little and when I didn't care about Hip Hop, and a bunch of documentaries.

Though Nas happens to get featured with Mobb Deep quite a few times, and is in the video of Survival of The Fittest.


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Lupe is overrated. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah dude thats BS, Its not some gimmick for 16 year old boys, you happen to like Immortal Technique because he is a good rapper, no gimmick!

Sure he is not your average rapper, he has more of a social critical type of lyricism but all the friends I know who likes actual good rap and not just lil wayne bullshit are over 20 and they love and I mean they looooooove IT!

I started to listen to IT when I was 16 also, but I still love him, he is by far one of the best rappers alive and I cant wait for The Middle Passage!

if we are going to talk about gimmicks I would say its your average gangster rapper that are for kids, I mean I remember when I was 13 then everybody listened to rappers like 50 cent or Cam'ron because they are such "badass gangsters" which is just really immature 

I mean then its better to listen to someone who has clever rhymes, witty/intellectual/smart lyricism, social critism, exposing the nwo, great flow, can actually tell a story not just put two words together in a song and think that is enough like everyone on young money/cash money. than listening to some terrible rapper like everyone on YMCM, waka flocka flame,gucci mane,souljah boy,cam'ron,fat joe,rick ross,plies and last but not least 50 cent.

Well thats my and all my friends opinions


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 22, 2010)

Speaking of Mobb Deep, looks like P's getting an autobiography published.

superfabulous Swede

I'm personally a huge P fan, and since I got Decoded I'm definitely getting this one.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 22, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Speaking of Mobb Deep, looks like P's getting an autobiography published.
> 
> superfabulous Swede
> 
> I'm personally a huge P fan, and since I got Decoded I'm definitely getting this one.



Nice. Speaking of Nas & P:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBsrawYke18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Dec 22, 2010)

Everyone's writin books but nobodies reading lmao


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Mobb Deep movie?   But, nah I haven't I'm not up to date with my Hip Hop films only ones I've ever seen were 8 Mile, Notorius, a 2pac movie when I was little and when I didn't care about Hip Hop, and a bunch of documentaries.
> 
> Though Nas happens to get featured with Mobb Deep quite a few times, and is in the video of Survival of The Fittest.


Ah come on man you haven't seen state property or Belly...Favorite right there. Dl 'em
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vysTSGj9T48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]J1Dk-obLsiQ[/YOUTUBE]

one of my top 3 songs


----------



## Kameil (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40GiTWlO0nI&feature=recentf[/YOUTUBE]

Carry yourself to the highest building and jump the fuck off if you don't like this.


----------



## Scud (Dec 23, 2010)

Murs and 9th Wonder make fucking gold together. When I saw them at Rock the Bells, I thought it was flat out unfair that they were on the side stage. They put on a sick show and rocked the fuck out of the crowd for 45 minutes. They easily deserved a main stage performance. The only reason they didn't get it was because the main stage this year was occupied by guys like WU, ATCQ, Rakim and KRS.

As for Prodigy's book; I'll give it a chance I guess. P played a very important role in hip-hop during a time where the east coast was flourishing. Dude probably has a lot of interesting stories from the East vs. West days. But that's about all I care about. Once the 90's ended, I started to give a darn less about Mobb Deep.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

9th Wonder is boring

Yeah I said it


----------



## Deweze (Dec 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> 9th Wonder is boring
> 
> Yeah I said it


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2010)

ezxx said:


> [YOUTUBE]zHgPJMpFyFw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> one of my favorite artists from 2010.



Can you recommend me some tracks from this dude?  He's gold.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't like listening to a generic J Dilla wannabe.

Just sayin


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 23, 2010)

for real if u ever want a good laugh. Watch mobb deep's movie. I dont think they even had an actual script.. I think they just decided to talk how they normally would and ad-lib or whatever. They say "word son, naw mean" well over 100 times.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6m3Z0sR8IM[/YOUTUBE]

its corny but the music is good. at the begining he knocks this bitch out and her top just fly's off. shits funny as hell

[YOUTUBE]WjxLdsr1hO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Dec 23, 2010)

I never thought his beats sounded like dilla


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2010)

how does 9th wonder sound like jay dilla at all?


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 23, 2010)

murry's revenge was a good as album


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2010)

not gonna lie, I don't think I have listened to a murs album all the way through. Dunno why either.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> 9th Wonder is boring
> 
> Yeah I said it



My eyebrow just raised and twice as that.


----------



## God (Dec 23, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Nah dude thats BS, Its not some gimmick for 16 year old boys, you happen to like Immortal Technique because he is a good rapper, no gimmick!
> 
> Sure he is not your average rapper, he has more of a social critical type of lyricism but all the friends I know who likes actual good rap and not just lil wayne bullshit are over 20 and they love and I mean they looooooove IT!
> 
> ...



I agree. The social commentary is very spot-on imo.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 23, 2010)

Are they really gimmicks? I thought they grew up around crime

Drake + Nicki minaj are confirmed gimmicks though


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 23, 2010)

I.T. needs to work on his delivery and breath control, honestly there are other rappers who touched upon I.T. subject matter with more tact.


----------



## God (Dec 23, 2010)

Post some shit. I like those kind of topics


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 23, 2010)

First one that come to mind


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## LayZ (Dec 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Post some shit. I like those kind of topics


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phzHbzMu7E4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQiuQ1xIBM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRF1TM_0XIY[/YOUTUBE]

The Shad track was one of the most amazing songs I've ever heard.


----------



## God (Dec 23, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> First one that come to mind


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Cyphon (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## God (Dec 24, 2010)

ezxx said:


> slightly off topic: you ever seen this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]B9jXGWkkarc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lots of rappers have opinions like this, but few are as well argued as IT. 'peruvian cocaine' demonstrates just how clever he is, as well as 'reverse pimpology.'


Yeah, Mos Def has always been political.

I didn't like Reverse Pimpology as much as Peruvian Cocaine. The latter was surprisingly powerful.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUStXt_2bt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2010)

Question for everyone,

Why is there so much less sampling in current hip-hop than there was in the past? How do you feel about this? What sound do you prefer?

Obviously there are costs involved in clearing the samples, but if producers were doing it back then when there wasn't all that much money in hip-hop, I can't see why they'd be unable to do that now. 

By and large, I'd say I prefer the sampled sound to beats made from scratch. Have the tastes just evolved to the point where sampled beats sound dated to a lot of people? 

This trend is more apparent in commercial hip-hop. Am I wide of the mark here, or in fact is this trend well-established?


----------



## Scud (Dec 24, 2010)

It is due in part to the fact that the sound is outdated. I mean, not too many people want to hear the crackle and hiss of vinyl in hip-hop production anymore. The new generation views it as an "old school" sound, rather than a timeless sound. That's why you see the older cats like Preem, Pete, Show, and 'Tollah holding onto that sound, while also keeping it current. They see sampling for what it really is. It's the opportunity for you to take the music you loved, and manipulate it to be your own song. That's what makes it timeless. I guess it makes sense that this would seem archaic to the newer kids, who didn't grow up listening to records or older music as much.

At the same time, sampling is making a comeback. Listen to Kanye's albums. He always goes out and gets all of the best sample-based producers to do tracks for his shit. You just have to know how to keep the sound current. Like i said, not too many kids these days want to hear the crackle and hiss of vinyl in the songs. A lot of cats have started sampling from other medias besides vinyl in order to clear up the sound of the samples. They also use a lot more studio techniques these days (like compression, EQ, limiting) in order to get a lot of the background noise that added color and character to older hip-hop out of their samples. 

Times are changing, and for some reason, I guess people prefer a "cleaner" sound these days. But keep your eyes open. There are still mad heads that sample in their productions. Sometimes the samples are cleaned up or manipulated to the point where they don't even sound like samples any more. The way sampling is used in hip-hop has changed and become a lot more over-complicated than it has to be.

Me? I'll stick to an MPC60, s950, and a basement full of vinyl. I was never a fan of the "clean", poppy sound people go for today.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 24, 2010)

Cyphon said:


> I actually like this track.



I really dig his voice in the song. It helps create this really somber mood. Which fits the beat perfectly...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2010)

Tatumaru said:


> It is due in part to the fact that the sound is outdated. I mean, not too many people want to hear the crackle and hiss of vinyl in hip-hop production anymore. The new generation views it as an "old school" sound, rather than a timeless sound. That's why you see the older cats like Preem, Pete, Show, and 'Tollah holding onto that sound, while also keeping it current. They see sampling for what it really is. It's the opportunity for you to take the music you loved, and manipulate it to be your own song. That's what makes it timeless. I guess it makes sense that this would seem archaic to the newer kids, who didn't grow up listening to records or older music as much.
> 
> At the same time, sampling is making a comeback. Listen to Kanye's albums. He always goes out and gets all of the best sample-based producers to do tracks for his shit. You just have to know how to keep the sound current. Like i said, not too many kids these days want to hear the crackle and hiss of vinyl in the songs. A lot of cats have started sampling from other medias besides vinyl in order to clear up the sound of the samples. They also use a lot more studio techniques these days (like compression, EQ, limiting) in order to get a lot of the background noise that added color and character to older hip-hop out of their samples.
> 
> ...



I like sampled beats, what I don't like are those repetitive simple beats that underground artists seem to be so fond of.

But for club hits, it's much easier to make a synthesized beat to dance to.  Not everybody can be a Kanye and bring the two worlds together.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tatumaru said:


> It is due in part to the fact that the sound is outdated. I mean, not too many people want to hear the crackle and hiss of vinyl in hip-hop production anymore. The new generation views it as an "old school" sound, rather than a timeless sound. That's why you see the older cats like Preem, Pete, Show, and 'Tollah holding onto that sound, while also keeping it current. They see sampling for what it really is. It's the opportunity for you to take the music you loved, and manipulate it to be your own song. That's what makes it timeless. I guess it makes sense that this would seem archaic to the newer kids, who didn't grow up listening to records or older music as much.
> 
> At the same time, sampling is making a comeback. Listen to Kanye's albums. He always goes out and gets all of the best sample-based producers to do tracks for his shit. You just have to know how to keep the sound current. Like i said, not too many kids these days want to hear the crackle and hiss of vinyl in the songs. A lot of cats have started sampling from other medias besides vinyl in order to clear up the sound of the samples. They also use a lot more studio techniques these days (like compression, EQ, limiting) in order to get a lot of the background noise that added color and character to older hip-hop out of their samples.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's very possible some of it's just flying over my radar because it's become more inconspicuous. I rate Kanye for keeping good sampling current & in the big picture. It's odd that sampling from vinyl should sound dated, because at first thought the timeless hip-hop albums from the 90s and 00s would have all made extensive use of traditional sampling. I can't imagine the computer-generated production that has characterised the last 5/6 years of hip-hop passing the test of time like that.

I was just looking on Wikipedia and someone's suggesting copyright laws are behind the decreasing usage,



> On September 7, 2004, however, a U.S. Court of Appeals in Nashville changed the nature of musical copyright infringement by ruling that a license is needed in every case of sampling, where previously a small portion of the song could be copied without repercussion. The law immediately began rarefying samples in hip-hop; in a 2005 interview with Scratch magazine, Dr. Dre announced he was moving more toward instrumentation, and in 2006 The Notorious B.I.G.'s 1994 debut album Ready to Die was temporarily pulled from shelves for a retroactive sample clearance issue. As a result, more major producers and artists have moved further away from sampling and toward live instrumentation, such as Wu-Tang's RZA and Mos Def.



I think when you saw really big records like Get Rich or Die Tryin which sounded really 'clean' and hardly had any samples, that was influential. I'll admit I don't really like that type of production, but that's what it is.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2010)

On the subject of beats, Dre fell way off.

Imo.

About sampling, meh. I think it's just a sign of the times. People don't wanna hear it right now. They will in a few years.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 24, 2010)

I think sampling can work if it's done in the right way like Kanye for example. On his album he samples but you can't even tell unless you're so deep into music you know the sample's roots. He does it in a way that it's great. Outside of that then there's nothing else people really need to hear right now. We're on this whole "electro-pop-bass" thing.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 24, 2010)

I love sample beats

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmSRMr1bi-8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ6EFOEMAJo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9wIMZ8f4fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 24, 2010)

J. Cole interview talks about the health of hip hop and stuff.



Best part was where he says "hip hop used to set trends and now it follows the trends". Brilliant.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 24, 2010)

J. Cole is right. It doesn't feel like this whole "indie rap" thing is here. Reminds me of what Jay-Z said in an interview this year about rap taking over rock's old throne in the music world with it's nature and the fact that indie music is opening up new doors.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 24, 2010)

"the wackness is spreadin like a plague"


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXBbYqjsKLo[/YOUTUBE]

Good sample here.


----------



## Xemnas (Dec 25, 2010)

Some of it definitely has to do with the money, as well. Ski Beatz, for example, actually took his in-house band and recreated every sample he used for the album, instead of having to pay out.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 25, 2010)

Talking about beats, this, is one of the rawest madlib beats ever produced. So dope.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2010)

^ seen three of those cats live


low end theory all day


----------



## Eki (Dec 25, 2010)

tech n9ne came out with a mixtape. its alright...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had Digable Planets on rotation for something like the last 48 hours. Reachin' : bona fide classic. Still sounds fresh. 

Name-drops of stuff similar in vein would be appreciated.


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 26, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Are they really gimmicks? I thought they grew up around crime
> 
> Drake + Nicki minaj are confirmed gimmicks though



Well you know I think that could be debated, sure alot of them grew up around crime living in the projects but Im sure that alot of them are also selling just an image like rick ross. So in order for them to become successfull they need to lie about how big gangsters they are. Its a stereotype but its true for most of them.

I mean sure we have Notorious BIG who told stories around crime and I accept that and cant say its a gimmick because he is just telling you shit from the times he & his friends was slinging crackrocks.

But then we have these people like Cam'ron,rick ross or lil wayne that are just rapping about how big gangsters they are, how much money they have, how much drugs they can do etc. And thats what I mean is this gimmick they are using, Its this image that attracts all the kids to buy their records!

Maybe it could be debatable that I.T is also selling an image as this revolutionary type of rapper. But it isnt just for kids, as I said all my friends are over 20 and the ones that like hiphop Looooove I.T!
And the shit he spits the social commentary is as cubey said spot on dude! same thing with Vinnie paz. I mean you could call some of it conspiracy theory when you listen to songs like End of Days by Vinnie Paz but when you look up things like project northwoods, Bohemian Grove or MKULTRA you see they are actually telling you fucked up things about our corrupt governments & the banks that are ruling our world and they are not lying, most of its all true! Thats another thing why I think they are freaking awsome!

But I agree he could use some more work on his flow, & delivery!

Haha yeah Drake & Nicki Minaj is just some gimmicks, I mean seriously, the dude from Degrassi show decided to start rapping? Get the fuck outah here! SMDH! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47piCmAB0s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

What subjects does Drake even have to talk about? Money, love, friends... that's about it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> What subjects does Drake even have to talk about? Money, love, friends... that's about it.


That's really it. 

People can't relate to him unless you're in his position. He can't talk about a shitty retail job that you're fed up with but have to work, he can't talk about having bad credit because you can't get credit to raise credit, he can't talk about being stuck in life wanting to do something you can't do because of life problems, he can't talk about struggling in life. He can't talk about any of that. Those types of subjects are the subjects that I myself can relate to. The subjects I can get. See, that's exactly why I can't relate to artists like him. Most people can't relate to that. 

He said that he's the voice of our generation. The hell if he is. We need someone that actually explains how the world truly is and what we are going through right now. Drake's not that guy. He's just a 2010 version of Wayne.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Dec 26, 2010)

Aight,

Here is the cover and tracklist for my first official project, As Promised...The EP:



Here is the first official single:

Langston Hughes- SPITGAME & Shells Scorcese (Produced By M-Lito)

A Blog, Lightweightheavy, will be playing the entire project on their radio show on Sun, December 26th, 2010 from 6pm to 8pm @

ustream.tv/channel/lightweightheavy-radio

Check it out! Its a real dope Hip-Hop show that plays EVERYTHING and supports new artists with interviews, etc.

Thanks,


JihaD


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2010)

^Looks legit, I think I'll download.  Congrats.



narutorulez said:


> Well you know I think that could be debated, sure alot of them grew up around crime living in the projects but Im sure that alot of them are also selling just an image like rick ross. So in order for them to become successfull they need to lie about how big gangsters they are. Its a stereotype but its true for most of them.
> 
> I mean sure we have Notorious BIG who told stories around crime and I accept that and cant say its a gimmick because he is just telling you shit from the times he & his friends was slinging crackrocks.
> 
> ...



Are you saying Cam'ron is a fraud?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 26, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Well you know I think that could be debated, sure alot of them grew up around crime living in the projects but Im sure that alot of them are also selling just an image like rick ross. So in order for them to become successfull they need to lie about how big gangsters they are. Its a stereotype but its true for most of them.



Kind of agree this even applies to artists like Nas, Eminem, and Mobb Deep



> I mean sure we have Notorious BIG who told stories around crime and I accept that and cant say its a gimmick because he is just telling you shit from the times he & his friends was slinging crackrocks.



No double standards please, yeah we know Biggie was a great rapper, but  


> But then we have these people like Cam'ron


Why are you knocking on Cam,the hell is you issue?


> rick ross


Don't care about him


> or lil wayne that are just rapping about how big gangsters they are, how much money they have, how much drugs they can do etc. And thats what I mean is this gimmick they are using, Its this image that attracts all the kids to buy their records!


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's really it.
> 
> People can't relate to him unless you're in his position. He can't talk about a shitty retail job that you're fed up with but have to work, he can't talk about having bad credit because you can't get credit to raise credit, he can't talk about being stuck in life wanting to do something you can't do because of life problems, he can't talk about struggling in life. He can't talk about any of that. Those types of subjects are the subjects that I myself can relate to. The subjects I can get. See, that's exactly why I can't relate to artists like him. Most people can't relate to that.
> 
> He said that he's the voice of our generation. The hell if he is. We need someone that actually explains how the world truly is and what we are going through right now. Drake's not that guy. He's just a 2010 version of Wayne.



And if someone comes out who is willing to talk about this stuff and does get mainstream appeal, they'll label him a negative influence and censor him like Pac or Em :taichou

The mainstream needs maajor reform right now.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 26, 2010)

rappers are story tellers....all are not selling a image.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> And if someone comes out who is willing to talk about this stuff and does get mainstream appeal, they'll label him a negative influence and censor him like Pac or Em :taichou
> 
> The mainstream needs maajor reform right now.


Seriously. While these new rappers are great they're not really the "ones" to do that yet. I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> Talking about beats, this, is one of the rawest madlib beats ever produced. So dope.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah but there a plenty of things to talk about

How are you getting better by talking about the same thing


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Seriously. While these new rappers are great they're not really the "ones" to do that yet. I guess we'll have to see.



Yeah... Guess the underground will have to keep shit alive until someone can bring truth to the mainstream. I mean Lupe's cool and all, but even he has his limitations and can get repetitive at time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yeah... Guess the underground will have to keep shit alive until someone can bring truth to the mainstream. I mean Lupe's cool and all, but even he has his limitations and can get repetitive at time.


I don't think he's repetitive but I do agree that he won't be able to bring the truth to the mainstream. He's too smart and he doesn't really connect with them as much as someone who's literally "from them" could. If only he connected more but I don't think that'll work with how he is. We need someone in the same neighborhood to represent rather than someone who's lived across town. Nothing against him but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't think he's repetitive but I do agree that he won't be able to bring the truth to the mainstream. He's too smart and he doesn't really connect with them as much as someone who's literally "from them" could. If only he connected more but I don't think that'll work with how he is. We need someone in the same neighborhood to represent rather than someone who's lived across town. Nothing against him but you get what I'm saying.



I know what you mean, which is why I'm such a big fan of Nas and Pac. As much as philosophy and thoughtful topics interest me, sometimes realism is the best way to get through to people. It's why I support immortal Technique, despite the constant political lyrics.

Honestly, I don't even associate that YM shit with hip-hop anymore. It belongs in the pop/techno/rock department.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I know what you mean, which is why I'm such a big fan of Nas and Pac. As much as philosophy and thoughtful topics interest me, sometimes realism is the best way to get through to people. It's why I support immortal Technique, despite the constant political lyrics.
> 
> Honestly, I don't even associate that YM shit with hip-hop anymore. It belongs in the pop/techno/rock department.


I know what you mean. When you have all 3 then there's a something special but realism needs to be felt. YM is just ugh I don't know. They're just something else.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 27, 2010)

Toot and boot it, yea u know we pop rosay


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Honestly, I don't even associate that YM shit with hip-hop anymore. It belongs in the pop/techno/*rock department.*



Leave rock out of this


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 27, 2010)

The game needs another 2003 50 cent , 50 @ his prime >>> every other rapper [except Pac & Em]


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I know what you mean. When you have all 3 then there's a something special but realism needs to be felt. YM is just ugh I don't know. They're just something else.



I mean what is this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqky5B179nM[/YOUTUBE]



Parallax said:


> Leave rock out of this



Ok, club music. Or what have you


----------



## Deweze (Dec 27, 2010)

lol what is this


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2010)

And this is the same guy that made

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpYeekQkAdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuck that stuff

Speaking of sampling, a new joint by 50
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzMBPlJTyCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bank9228 (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s_7g0PBrm4[/YOUTUBE] love this song


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Fuck that stuff
> 
> Speaking of sampling, a new joint by 50
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzMBPlJTyCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



so dope

speaking of 50, new mega collabo coming our way



epic


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 28, 2010)

that 50 joint is fire


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

2011 will be crazy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuAQeEQLJhI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amS-GMSjsCw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Wimmin who play hard to get wont get got


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 28, 2010)

eeeeee, Jay Elect is on it!

loving the best of XV mixtape btw.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1bk8s7JpKv0[/YOUTUBE]



shyakugaun said:


> The game needs another 2003 50 cent , 50 @ his prime >>> every other rapper [except Pac & Em]



You best be trollin', son.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]83ZMUMOIlmg[/YOUTUBE]

Love the fucking Roots.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2010)

I listen to The Roots more than any other musical artist(s).


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Man, this track is just so powerful.


----------



## On and On (Dec 28, 2010)

^ damn that's a solid instrumental.

I need to get into The Roots.




Yo, whats Talib Kweli's best works?


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

Talib Kweli


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Quality is a solid album by Talib also the beautiful mixtape 1 and 2. 

Probably the best mixtape i have ever listened to, it shits on most rap and hip hop albums


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Yo, whats Talib Kweli's best works?



Move Somethin'
Some Kind of Wonderful
The Blast
Africa Dream
Love Language
Down for the Count
Good Mourning
Rush
Get By
Shock Body
Waitin' for the DJ
The Proud
Broken Glass
I Try
My Weather Report
Say Something
Give 'Em Hell
Listen
Hot Thing
Strangers
In the Red
Just Begun


----------



## On and On (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks people


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRQCY_0j2c0[/YOUTUBE]

love this shit


----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> I need to get into The Roots.
> 
> 
> Yo, whats Talib Kweli's best works?


Yes, you do. 

For Kweli I'd start with _Blackstar_. Next his RE stuff: _Train of Thought_ and _Revolutions Per Minute_. Then move on to his solo albums _Eardrum_ and _Quality_. _Beautiful Struggle_ is cool but its more message driven than entertaining. _Liberation_ is nice too but its just really short.

As for specific tracks:

K.O.S. Determination
Lonely People
Good to You
Hostile Gospel
Ballad of the Black Gold


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful Mixtape was better than the Beautiful Struggle.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rIUVcESFnt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

That Water track sound nothing alike but it kinda reminded me of Mellow my man


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

Also comedian get the top kwelity mixtape if you can.

*New shit !!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G7t1szfb1M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RjIycbIP94[/YOUTUBE]

Wow I was overlooking hussle


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> That Water track sound nothing alike but it kinda reminded me of Mellow my man



Funny story: I was listening to the album this song is on one night and I fell asleep. I awoke in the middle of the instrumental with all of the screaming and demonic-sounding noise, I almost freaked out.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qNsphriLMxg[/YOUTUBE]

Big Pun's flow on this is incredible.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

Dat old-school 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a91rv2vTl4o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1Emb7Jyks[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SAfvxdodl0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4Bx7R0LKx0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze0C08bkPJY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjNTu8jdukA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUGisre9xNU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCZHJrooobs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DphkDgAMKqY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNqTz2mMwNE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHEl1HiybQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Its not every day that my favorite rappers(Kweli, Black Thought, Big Pun) get mad love in this thread.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

Love when this thread is so active 


*Spoiler*: _Nicki Minaj on King Magazine_


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

The activity is staggering actually 

But yeah, people are talking about great artists. I remember the paid in full album  Good times


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6nXdbB_tvNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 28, 2010)

so much emotion in this song..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7QcYvwrnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]YO-R69IU75E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> so much emotion in this song..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7QcYvwrnk[/YOUTUBE]





Vault said:


> Man, this track is just so powerful.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4hnxmg1ZhM[/YOUTUBE]

I loved Rakim's latest album.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]P4k3Hv_RhGE[/YOUTUBE]

Love this beat.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Vice said:


> [YOUTUBE]P4k3Hv_RhGE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Love this beat.



The beat is almost identical to singing man 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2wP6edFEzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

I never noticed that before, but I just played them at the same time and yes, they are very similar.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 28, 2010)

1. A Tribe Called Quest - Jazz (We Got)

2. Stetsasonic - Talkin' All That Jazz

3. Guru - Lost Souls

4. Kool G Rap - Streets of New York

5. Godfather Don - Hazardous

6. OC- Ma Dukes

7. OC-Point O Viewz

8. Main Source - Peace is Not the Word to Play

9. A Tribe Called Quest - Check the Rhyme

10. K Solo - Letterman

11. The Future Sound - When the Ends Meet

12. Common - Take it EZ

13. Eric B & Rakim - Know the Ledge

14. Showbiz & AG - Hold Ya Head

15. Redman - Tonight's Da Night

16. The Pharcyde - Oh Shit

17. Gang Starr - Take it Personal

18. Diamond D - Sally Got a One Track Mind

19. A Tribe Called Quest - Electric Relaxation

20. Pete Rock & CL Smooth - All the Places

21. Del tha Funkee Homosapien - Catch a Bad One

22. Da King & I - Tears

23. Lords of the Underground - Chief Rocka

24.  Freddie Foxxx ft Queen Latifah - "So Tough" 

25. Black Moon - I Got Cha Opin (remix)

26. Digable Planets - Rebirth of Slick (Cool Like That)

27. De La Soul - I Am I Be

28. Artifacts - Wrong Side of the Tracks

29. Slick Rick - Behind Bars

30. Dred Scott - Back in the Day

31. Maestro Fresh Wes - Fine Tune Da Mic

32. Blackalicious - Swan Lake

33. Scientifik - Jungles of Da East

34. MC Solaar - Sequelles 

35. The Beatnuts - Hit Me With That

36. O.C. - Time's Up

37. Nas - New York State of Mind

38. Group Home - Up Against The Wall (Getaway Car mix)

39. INI - Center of Attention

40. Smiff n Wessun - Bucktown

41. Bahamadia - Total Wreck

42. Sadat X - The Hashout

43. Jay Z - Dead Presidents II

44. The Juggaknots - Trouble Man

45. The Roots - It Just Don't Stop

46. Funky DL - Pink Panther

47. Ed O.G. - Sayin' Something

48. Black Star - Respiration

49. De La Soul - Stakes Is High

50. Pete Rock & CL Smooth - TROY


Credit goes to this  for posting all the vids, just felt like sharing with you guys. If you made it all the way through than congrats.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

What's this list have in common?

lol i recognize muah


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKoZTbhs-gc[/YOUTUBE]

Peep the RA and G Rap verses


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> What's this list have in common?
> 
> lol i recognize muah



Jazz rap lol


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 28, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Peep the RA and G Rap verses



Heard it, great. Although I like R.A. he's a bit too doggerel with his rhymes, great tongue twister and expert at multies, but he isn't touching Eminem during SSLP-MMLP era in terms of wordplay and multies.

Either way


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 28, 2010)

dont get how people saying this man sold out from this commercial, man using the lyrics he introduced when he signed with the roc. Commercial is hawt shit.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

People say the beats by Dre headphones are overrated but I just picked up the white studio ones and they are fucking dope. I got a sick deal on them for under 200 with a 2 year warranty from Best Buy so I jumped on em. Listening through all my tracks with sick productions right now like Kanye and Swizz tracks and it's so crazy bro. Like a eargasm.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Heard it, great. Although I like R.A. he's a bit too doggerel with his rhymes, great tongue twister and expert at multies, but he isn't touching Eminem during SSLP-MMLP era in terms of wordplay and multies.
> 
> Either way


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 28, 2010)

Thue guy at 1:23 sounds like Ghostface, lol. Yeah he definitely slaughters new Eminem if they were put in the same track, but prime Eminem (Renegade, Way I am, Rember me etc.) could give him a run for his money.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

That's true... I'm glad there are people like Em and RA to cross out ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Asher Roth, though 

Which brings me to Copywrite (ill underground lyricist)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGkD0xl2sSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol Asher Roth


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## LayZ (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't got a problem with Asher Roth but that was funny as hell. I especially loved the Larry David reference. 

Its nice to see the "best of the mainstream" poke fun at the industry.  When other artists do it the ignorant fans say they're just hatin' because they can't sell.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> People say the beats by Dre headphones are overrated but I just picked up the white studio ones and they are fucking dope. I got a sick deal on them for under 200 with a 2 year warranty from Best Buy so I jumped on em. Listening through all my tracks with sick productions right now like Kanye and Swizz tracks and it's so crazy bro. Like a eargasm.



How are they different?


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

The sound is richer? Don't know if that makes sense but it's super clear and smooth. Only problem is that the sound leaks. Meaning if you have your music loud enough people can clearly hear what your listening to.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 28, 2010)

One of Prodigy's best verses same with Havoc and Cormega.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> dont get how people saying this man sold out from this commercial, man using the lyrics he introduced when he signed with the roc. Commercial is hawt shit.


----------



## Vice (Dec 28, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> The sound is richer? Don't know if that makes sense but it's super clear and smooth. Only problem is that the sound leaks. Meaning if you have your music loud enough people can clearly hear what your listening to.



I should probably stop by Bestbuy and check them out. I don't know if "richer" sound is enough to shell out 200 bucks unless I've actually heard them first.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 28, 2010)

At the very least they look awesome, but there are probably better phones cheaper.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 28, 2010)

New shitt again

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiiUA8rYLrQ[/YOUTUBE]

Idk what to think


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

New Em needs to chill with the puns.

(that has nothing to do with Syllables btw)


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Not feeling it as a whole lol, beat is nice though


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2010)

It would've been better with just Em and Jay's verses.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> It would've been better with just Em and Jay's verses.



Felt the same, as a whole song it wasn't as good. The start was good though.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, just heard it, and it was horrible (I know it was on purpose but still)

Hopefully, this is what the mainstream needs to get up off its ass.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2010)

[noparse]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2010)

Deweze said:


> New shitt again
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiiUA8rYLrQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Idk what to think



Has to be old shit...Em's voice sounds like Re-up shit. Still I don't mind it since I like the playful lyrics but ugh that voice. Still chorus is lol funny. 

Jay-z did his thing. Dre did aswell. Even 50 was decent. Rest could be skip.


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2010)

Nah, that was Encore voice (Rain Man especially)

Anyways

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z7EaVAVViE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking thought-provoking, real shit. This is what the game needs right now.


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qggxTtnKTMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

Bobby said:


> I should probably stop by Bestbuy and check them out. I don't know if "richer" sound is enough to shell out 200 bucks unless I've actually heard them first.


After a while with them I realized some cons, first of all I wouldn't buy them at regular price, but I got hooked up big time in addition to the sale that they had (my brother works at BB). And they need 2 AAA batteries or they're useless. So it's pretty expensive and I'm not comfortable wearing them outside cause ppl are always eyeing them down. So I'd get the in-ear ones.


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I wouldn't buy them at regular price, but I got hooked up big time in addition to the sale that they had (my brother works at BB). And they need 2 AAA batteries or they're useless. So it's pretty expensive.



I honestly don't have the money to throw away anyway, but at least I can get an idea of how they sound. I rarely even disconnect my ipod from my home stereo anyway.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2010)

one of my favorite tunes of all time.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 29, 2010)

oh and can anyone recommend me some J.cole...So far not liking any of it, sounds like kanye.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2010)

^Have you visited the Appreciation Thread?


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

He has a recent track with Drake, In The Morning, that I'm listening to right now actually.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 29, 2010)

Masa Escobar said:


> oh and can anyone recommend me some J.cole...So far not liking any of it, sounds like kanye.



What up 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ifJRLg0LqU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlUnQ2PoT4s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4WHtvs4qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 29, 2010)

Eminmen, Dr,Dre..50 cent, jay z.
Fire!
*New Music 2011*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjTZtH8MP1E[/YOUTUBE]

New Eminem and Nas
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPDQksBgXOk[/YOUTUBE]

Kanye feat a bunch of harlem artist..and Good Artist
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FjYCfrqQjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Dec 29, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Eminmen, Dr,Dre..50 cent, jay z.
> Fire!
> *New Music 2011*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjTZtH8MP1E[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



that new em and nas shouldnt even be called that.. simply because, it sounds like it was for dre.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 29, 2010)

been off of hip-hop for quite a while, this just totally dragged me back in

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIpEz6C4R4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 29, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Killa Cam is back



lol oh shit


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Only heard 45 seconds of Cocaine by Eminem but sounds dope.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Only heard 45 seconds of *Cocaine* by Eminem but sounds *dope*.




                   .


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Told you I'm ill, my wordplay is sick huh?


----------



## bank9228 (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> New Eminem and Nas
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPDQksBgXOk[/YOUTUBE]



Horrible. That is not what I expected from a Em/Nas collabo.



crazymtf said:


> Told you I'm *ill*, my wordplay is *sick* huh?



Whoo!



bank9228 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU[/YOUTUBE]



Technique killed that ish


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 29, 2010)

They should have collabed in their prime during the Renegade/Verbal Intercourse(Eye for an Eye) days (yeah I know different years but you get the point) that would have been sick. .


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Nas/EM colab is not for Em, it's for Dre. Em was ghostwriting it. Plus all these tracks are NEVER suppose to be released so it's obvious gonna be weaker then what it's suppose to be.


----------



## bank9228 (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksWM9cyclIs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgDhJ74siW8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cThah5uV6oY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

intelligent rap


----------



## Deweze (Dec 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gR4KZ2PQqs[/YOUTUBE]

Watch JayZ sign XV next


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 29, 2010)

too sick

[YOUTUBE]DcuO8WcBFVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Dec 30, 2010)

Recommend best of Eyedea.

I've heard some of his stuff and the dudes a beast but IDK what his best would be.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 30, 2010)

Full version of Cocaine wit Em. This was supposed to be da first single of Relaspe 2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Ao8nQPGWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Full version of Cocaine wit Em. This was supposed to be da first single of Relaspe 2.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Ao8nQPGWc[/YOUTUBE]



Second verse is sick. I'm interested now what Relapse 2 would of been with a song like this. Obviously a more serious CD then Relapse but still hanging on the drug reference.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 30, 2010)

My Darling was crazy


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2010)

^ It certainly was.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kZ9FIB-zaIc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S_k5KAlFwo8[/YOUTUBE]
Forreal i loved virtuoso's verse. I heard this a long ass time ago and still cant get over it


----------



## On and On (Dec 30, 2010)

it's here!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WL-J0uo7_Y[/YOUTUBE]

it comes on strong, then gets boring, barring most of nicki's part.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 30, 2010)

Why they zooming in on his mouth

What the fuck am I watching

Edit: Nicki looking good as usual


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2010)

the video is whatever. But i`ve been blasting the fuck outta that song for weeks. All my friends know it just from me playin it so much

4:55


----------



## Kue (Dec 30, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> it's here!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WL-J0uo7_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it comes on strong, then gets boring, barring most of nicki's part.



Wow, fucking finally lmao.

Edit: Like the guy said on the youtube comments, Kanye needs to stop hanging with Lady Gaga.  And unfortunately this one of the only good verses by Nicki.  Kanye had a decent verse as well.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> it comes on strong, then gets boring, barring most of nicki's part.



Ross reminded me of Biggie for a second in the beginning and then it was downhill from there.

The song isn't very good to begin with and the video didn't help.

Nikki still needs to be shot or at least made to stop rapping.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 30, 2010)

She will end up in porn one way or another


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 30, 2010)

I could believe that. At least a sextape to keep her career going ones it burns out.

I don't find her attractive but I could watch that ass do some work.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the beat more than anything. The verses are straight. That vid takes away from the song.
I use to think shit like this was cool, now its stupid to me. Fuckin dumbass directors tryin to be all artistic, ect. Shits stupid. Fuckkin wannabe artistic ass nyggas

This video is 100 times better than that one.
[YOUTUBE]i5SZAMBdHHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2010)

Gayass song, gayass video. Shit was straight wackness.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 30, 2010)

canibus teaser


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably the saddest Em song I've ever heard. There was a reason it was never suppose to be released. That Casket part and the "Jacket" part made me actually sad 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GMrUPMNBXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2010)

The K-Rino collaboration has to be crazy.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 30, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I like the beat more than anything. The verses are straight. That vid takes away from the song.
> I use to think shit like this was cool, now its stupid to me. Fuckin dumbass directors tryin to be all artistic, ect. Shits stupid. Fuckkin wannabe artistic ass nyggas
> 
> This video is 100 times better than that one.
> [YOUTUBE]i5SZAMBdHHY[/YOUTUBE]



I don't even like the song but that video was awesome.

Oh and I actually don't think Kanye's verse was that bad.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 30, 2010)

On the other note I would love to see a sex tape with Nikki in it.

Sold my Guuci mane vip tickets for Drake's party tickets....Took the lesser NYE evil haha


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> it's here!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WL-J0uo7_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it comes on strong, then gets boring, barring most of nicki's part.



That's funny, I thought pretty much the exact opposite.


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 31, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> it's here!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WL-J0uo7_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it comes on strong, then gets boring, barring most of nicki's part.



I love Kanye's rapping in this song but the synth/piano breakdown at 3:20 followed by "This would be a beautiful death/ Dropping out the window/ Letting everything go" Followed by that piano line again into "21st Century Schizoid Man" is just so EPIC!!!!! I'm a sucker for epic melodic lines like that.
It just makes me want to have some epic ending to an epic anime fight. I love it! One of the best songs of 2010.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2010)

Fuckin love this song


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 31, 2010)

Is Sean price really a character in NBA 2k11


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 31, 2010)

Dag Nikkis Assets


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 31, 2010)

EMINEM !!!


----------



## Deweze (Dec 31, 2010)

Stop skipping posted JB!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2011)

Just saw an interview with J. Cole and he said Dr. Dre called Jay Z to get Cole for Detox.

You know you are doing something right if you don't even have an album and Dr. Dre is calling to get you on


----------



## Nigga (Jan 1, 2011)

They should have zoomed in on Nicki's ass instead of Kanye's mouth, am I right?


----------



## Mongolia (Jan 1, 2011)

S3 trailer Old school but gud imo.


----------



## Nigga (Jan 1, 2011)

REks is awesome as well [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyE8G2bheUQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Jan 1, 2011)

more of my beats .. shameless self promo

[YOUTUBE]uY0pId1LtDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 1, 2011)

I want So Appalled to get the video treatment. I know it won't but still... Next one to get a video is All Of The Lights btw.

Also, anyone listen to any of the Black Hippy guys? I already listen to Kendrick Lamar and was wondering if Schoolboy Q, Jay Rock and Ab-Soul are any good?


----------



## Nigga (Jan 1, 2011)

I want G.O.O.D Friday to get a music video, it is a really great song.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I* want So Appalled to get the video treatment. I know it won't but stil*l... Next one to get a video is All Of The Lights btw.
> 
> Also, anyone listen to any of the Black Hippy guys? I already listen to Kendrick Lamar and was wondering if Schoolboy Q, Jay Rock and Ab-Soul are any good?



Me too. One of the best posse cuts of '10 and certainly >> Monster

Also whats up with all the Em tracks leakin. Ghostverses for Detox and Relapse2 stuff it appears?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 1, 2011)

furious styles said:


> more of my beats .. shameless self promo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uY0pId1LtDU[/YOUTUBE]



I make beats to what do you use?


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Im so appalled is a better song i was surprised Monster got a video, dont like the track much


----------



## Deweze (Jan 1, 2011)

A Music Production group would be a good idea


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2011)

^What'd she say?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 1, 2011)

New nas for your starving minds


----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, that nas track goes hard.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Kweli, Common and Kanye are always on point  

Well used to


----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2011)

Some dude was trying to tell me Eardrum was talibs most on point album


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

I think Quality is his best solo work myself, yourself?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2011)

Nah for sure, quality is my shit. Too many bangers. Where do we go is my joint.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

I love that track, And there is head bangers like Rush on there. Joy is another cut i listen to alot, too bad Mos is only there for the chorus.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

Train of Thought is his best, no question about it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats reflection eternal  Not solo


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

I consider it solo


----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2011)

How is it solo? when Hi-tek is (more was at the time) one of the best producers in the game. Talibs problem has been like nas, step up your fucking production game. imo

Its a duo in my eyes when sole production is given to a producer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah Kweli cant pick beats to save his own life. As for Nas the last album i rated for its production values was God Son.


----------



## Mongolia (Jan 2, 2011)

"]Trailer

its gud.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 2, 2011)

Download it here: (your welcome to pay zero by the way)



Check it out and lemme know what you think. If you like it, pass the link along.


JihaD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 2, 2011)

Eh. I've been away from this thread for a sec..

I don't think much has changed with hip-hop anyways. Jay-Z is still the GOAT and J. Cole is currently the best out 

Watch the fanbois rage/take the bait. 

Anyways any of you follow rap battle leagues i.e. Smack/URL and/or GrindTime?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=988o99mzPNY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmINzEValOs&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFGVVhZhKM&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jan 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> I think Quality is his best solo work myself, yourself?


I agree, Quality is his bet solo project.


Parallax said:


> Train of Thought is his best, no question about it.


Yeah if I had to recommend one album to showcase Kweli's talent, Train of Thought would be it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I follow battle rap. Hollow's one of the best. The other day a classic came out with Hitman Holla vs Arsonal. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou77snUb7Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 2, 2011)

Train of Thought
BlackStar
Quality
Revolutions Per Minute
Right About Now
Beautiful Struggle
Eardrum

Liberation with Madlib would go after Quality, but it was only a 7 track EP.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcaXupQAh6Q[/YOUTUBE]

Top Kwelity has the best kweli songs (Obviously lol)


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Train of Thought
> BlackStar
> Quality
> Revolutions Per Minute
> ...



See how Quality is still his best solo act


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Eh. I've been away from this thread for a sec..
> 
> I don't think much has changed with hip-hop anyways. *Jay-Z is still the GOAT* and J. Cole is currently the best out
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

anyone here listen to Big K.R.I.T.S album that came out last year?  It was pretty fucking excellent and one of the best of the year.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU1ccWIHcug[/YOUTUBE]

I think through all of the silly business, we forget the Kanye is one of the best producers that have ever been in the game.



Cubey said:


> Lol



So you had to quote the entire post?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2011)

I for one have not forgotten that Kanye really is a top notch producer.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

Kanye lost the chi in him though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2011)

who cares I'm more interested in a musician who tries out new things than one who sticks to one style.  Kanye perfect his chi sound so why not let him dabble in other things.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Where is the female MC love 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbiY7lbmbdA[/YOUTUBE]

See how my girl Jean Grae can hang with the best of them


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

Imo I think his new album is really good almost A+ material but can't stand some of the production. He still is a great producer and his album shows it but his beats lost soul imo.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah it is, so dope. He really knows how to pick his samples.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

So there are 2 versions? The other had Tamia i swear. Or is that the video only


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2011)

I think kanye left the sound because maybe he couldn't progress it any more than he had, which is ok


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

tamia was just the video I think


----------



## Deweze (Jan 3, 2011)

Mider T on the late train


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OIH32mSOx58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Mider T on the late train



Only time I'm on the late train is when it's a day early


----------



## Deweze (Jan 3, 2011)

Unfortunately female rappers never get what they deserve


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

Underrated album :/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Where is the female MC love



[YOUTUBE]_P652mVJphI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-C6tcNrFM9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

mtv plays videos?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 4, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Full version of Cocaine wit Em. This was supposed to be da first single of Relaspe 2.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Ao8nQPGWc[/YOUTUBE]



I miss the old Em


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 4, 2011)

GgGgG-UNOT!


----------



## Deweze (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjTJvWEWnCA[/YOUTUBE]



> _*This is not an official remix, but a blend with a never released DJ Premier beat (and never released/rare acapella). This is a beat made for Kanye West's album "My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy", but left over by Kanye because he changed the style of his album.*_


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## On and On (Jan 4, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Underrated album :/


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

it's the OB4CL2 of 2010


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's the OB4CL2 of 2010



i concur.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> Please - this album is _far_ from underrated.


Go on any legit hip hop head forum/site and the album is not even on a top album list at all. Its is overrated by hipster nerds yes, maybe...But it is being overlooked because it is just big boi. People are more worried about if that celph titled album was really hot. 

Im talking about the hip hop crowd. Not duckbilled ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wearing wu-tang shirts and beanies.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk8SMperwS8[/YOUTUBE]
I'll take it as the OB4CL2 of 2010, atleast not Blueprint 3.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> anyone here listen to Big K.R.I.T.S album that came out last year?  It was pretty fucking excellent and one of the best of the year.



KRIT is fucking nice. Viktorious was one of my favorites.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> anyone here listen to Big K.R.I.T.S album that came out last year?  It was pretty fucking excellent and one of the best of the year.



Best debut album of the year, imo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIQihN--98Y[/YOUTUBE]

Don't hate. 

The Neptunes always lace Snoop with the smoothest beats.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 4, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> GgGgG-UNOT!




ahhww here we go with this, Haters gone Hate


----------



## Deweze (Jan 4, 2011)

Gangstors don't smile in pictures


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm surprised that G-Unit still have fans.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 4, 2011)

ezxx said:


> where's young buck and his black gloves, black mask?



who ? Oh that guy who got kicked out back in 08, aint he in rehab ?



Undercovermc said:


> I'm surprised that G-Unit still have fans.



G unit has a lot fans, its just now they have a love to hate relationship, thats what being on the top of the game, and dominating so hard/long (pause) leads to.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> anyone here listen to Big K.R.I.T.S album that came out last year?  It was pretty fucking excellent and one of the best of the year.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Go on any legit hip hop head forum/site and the album is not even on a top album list at all. Its is overrated by hipster nerds yes, maybe...But it is being overlooked because it is just big boi. People are more worried about if that celph titled album was really hot.
> 
> Im talking about the hip hop crowd. Not duckbilled ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wearing wu-tang shirts and beanies.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk8SMperwS8[/YOUTUBE]
> I'll take it as the OB4CL2 of 2010, atleast not Blueprint 3.



When Ii say OB4CL2 of 2010 I mean that it's a real love it or hate it album.  Which is the case for Big Boi's album.  I'm in the camp that didn't think it was that amazing but it certainly wasn't a bad album at all.  

And Celph Titled's album was fucking great.  Easily one of the best of the year.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2011)

No no, I can't agree with you on that. I felt like it was a rehash of everything '94 and if the album did come out then it would be buried out with what was coming out at the time. The album does not push the envelope, it merely is a carbon copy of and old used up format from the 90's. While Big boi is pushing the envelope, celph comes with something regressive if that at best. (Imo) I'll say that buckwild actually comes with hot beats, but damn if Celph doesn't ruin it with a bad bite of Scarfaces flow. I mean, the album is almost everything wrong with the underground scene, because alot of these rappers are whining living in the past and not moving forward. You can harness that old hip hop sound but do something different. Just alot of hype on it in my opinion.

Now for one of the most slept on most underrated albums of the year, Gas Mask. The lefts album got slept on hard and was definately doper then Celph titleds joint. My personal preference.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

quality music is quality music regardless of the "age"

Just because it sounds and is from 1994 doesn't detract the quality of music at all.

I do agree that it doesn't blaze new trail but it's still a quality album and musically much better than anything Big Boi did this year.  1994 or not.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the users on this thread. Seem like mellow, knowledgeable, and respectful people. Anyway, regarding Nas to start off the new year:



> Nas' anticipated The Lost Tapes: Vol. 2 could be fans' gain and current label Def Jam's loss.
> 
> The rapper revealed that he intends to release the project as part of a special-edition version of his next album, due out later this year.
> 
> ...





Basically LT2 might be coming out with a deluxe version of Nas' next album, in addition to him maybe leaving Def Jam. So how does everyone feel about this?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like another Atlantic/It Was Written situation.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> quality music is quality music regardless of the "age"
> 
> Just because it sounds and is from 1994 doesn't detract the quality of music at all.
> 
> I do agree that it doesn't blaze new trail but it's still a quality album and musically much better than anything Big Boi did this year.  1994 or not.


What makes it quality though? Making un original rehashed music cannot be quality. Yeah, Im still bumping illmatic but if someone put out a carbon copy I would not call it quality. What defines quality then? Matching a hot beats with a mediocre, at best, emcee...Corny rhymes that get outshined by every guest on your album? Imagine how good the album would of been with a good emcee like sean price, reef, finesse, elzhi etc. etc. Note that Bekay put out an album like this last year and had the same effect.

Honestly, heads don't feel Big boi's or really any of Outkast ish..Why? Its from the south, funky, and you can dance to it. The north doesn't really feel any of that shit for the most part. Now minus the half that most northern heads might be interested, 3stax, then they are definately not going to feel it. Big boi has one of the best rapid laidback flows and delivers all that with tongue twister like rhymes, but backpackers don't care about that. Thats why they listen to sage francis pshhhhhhh.......I rather listen to a banger.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly Hip Hop fans that discriminate against different coasts and only listen to artists from a certain region out off butthurt, whether it be The West, The East, The South, Canada etc. are the worst Hip Hop fans.

And what do you got against Sage Francis?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't listen to nerd raps really lol I can listen to Doom thats about it when it comes to nerd raps.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 5, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> meh better not be on watch the throne, Em & 50 need to do a joint album too



Word is it's a track that didn't make MBDTF.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 5, 2011)

Nah, I get. I also don't mind intelligent rappers as long as they don't sound like pretentious assholes in their raps. 



Old vid, but I had no idea Bis went at Jay and Beanie Sigel.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2011)

Canibus is such a dope lyricist. I think he would be regarded as one of the best if his subject matter changed. Can't wait for his new ish to drop.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 5, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I follow battle rap. Hollow's one of the best. The other day a classic came out with Hitman Holla vs Arsonal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou77snUb7Qg[/YOUTUBE]



Math Hoffa and Hollow  are my favs..I like a few others aswell though..

That Hitman vs Arso was dope..Hell, I stayed up all day on the 25th waiting for smack to post it..Holla bodied some of them rounds..

Glad to see I'm not the only one here that follows it. Good looks KN.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I like the users on this thread. Seem like mellow, knowledgeable, and respectful people. Anyway, regarding Nas to start off the new year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really messed up how Def Jam does its artists, but Nas had to see it coming. I hope more people take the indie route, like Curren$y did and just drop albums when they _want_ to. I mean, Pilot Talk and Pilot Talk II came out within 5 months of each other, something that probably would never be allowed on a major(unless you're Ghostface, of course lol.)

Lost Tapes 2 would've been out a long time ago if Nas went indie. I think he has a huge enough fan base to be successful with it.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 5, 2011)

Where do you guys rate jay electronica on your rappers list


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 5, 2011)

Top 5 current rappers.


1. Nas
2. Lupe
3. Jay Elec
4. Big Sean
5. Black Thought


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 5, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Top 5 current rappers.
> 
> 
> *1. Nas*
> ...



.....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 5, 2011)

You have Big Sean over Cole? I mean he's good, but really?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2011)

more and more is proving to me j.cole is overrated.


shyakugaun said:


> .....


Not feeling Big Sean, but still feeling g-unit aha. Damn homie.....In highschool you was the maaaan homie.

Seewhatididthere 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qi2ZT8ckVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 5, 2011)

Blueprint 3 overrated


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't like Blueprint 3, but I guess it's because I can't stand Jay Z's voice or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2011)

Blue Print 3 was decent, some great songs but some I couldn't stand.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 5, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I didn't like Blueprint 3, but I guess it's because I can't stand Jay Z's voice or something.



He stole Young Chris' flow and ran with it, for one.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 5, 2011)

Big Krit>>J cole


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2011)

BP3 was horrible by my standards.



Masa Escobar said:


> No no, I can't agree with you on that. I felt like it was a rehash of everything '94 and if the album did come out then it would be buried out with what was coming out at the time. The album does not push the envelope, it merely is a carbon copy of and old used up format from the 90's. While Big boi is pushing the envelope, celph comes with something regressive if that at best. (Imo) I'll say that buckwild actually comes with hot beats, but damn if Celph doesn't ruin it with a bad bite of Scarfaces flow. I mean, the album is almost everything wrong with the underground scene, because alot of these rappers are whining living in the past and not moving forward. You can harness that old hip hop sound but do something different. Just alot of hype on it in my opinion.
> 
> *Now for one of the most slept on most underrated albums of the year, Gas Mask. The lefts album got slept on hard and was definately doper then Celph titleds joint. My personal preference.*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2011)

Outkast is dope.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2011)

Best of 2010 imo, no order (Statik and Madlib murdered 2010 producing-wise):

The Left - Gas Mask
Vinnie Paz - Season of the Assassin
Kno - Death is Silent
Wisemen - Children of a Lesser God
Statik Selektah and Termanology - 1982
Atmosphere - To All My Friends, Blood Makes The Blade Holy
AZ - Doe or Die: 15th Anniversary Edition
Guilty Simpson and Madlib - OJ Simpson
Li(f)e - Sage Francis
Celph Titled and Buckwild - Nineteen Ninety Now
Skyzoo and Illmind - Live From the Tape Deck
Slum Village - Villa Manifesto
Rakaa - Crown of Thorns
Reflection Eternal - Revolutions Per Minute
DJ Muggs and Ill Bill - Kill Devil Hills
John Robinson & Lewis Parker - International Summers
Black Milk - Album of the Year

Honorable mentions: Statik Selektah - 100 Proof, Rhyme Asylum - Solitary Confinement, The Roots - How I Got Over, Gangrene - Gutter Water, Distant Relatives - Nas and D-Marley, Kanye - Twisted Fantasy, Freeway and Jake One - The Stimulus Package, Big Boi - Sir Luscious Left Foot, and Copywrite - Life and Times of Peter Nelson.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 5, 2011)

Got hit with some memories today. A homie who usually listens to Wayne and Drake brought Grandmasters and some Nujabes when we were blazing. I was laughing so hard, but yeah, listened through it like 3 times today.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> He stole Young Chris' flow and ran with it, for one.



Who the hell is Young Chris?  If he's not important enough to be a household name then his flow must have not been working for him.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 5, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Best of 2010 imo, no order (Statik and Madlib murdered 2010 producing-wise):
> 
> The Left - Gas Mask
> Vinnie Paz - Season of the Assassin
> ...



Yes to the bolded

Other great albums (I posted these in another forum)



Alexisonfire - Rough Hands
Alexisonfire - Rough Hands
Alexisonfire - Rough Hands
Album of the year


Alexisonfire - Rough Hands
Link removed
Link removed
Substantial & Marcus D are Bop Alloy 


Link removed
Link removed
Oj Simpson


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
A Badly Broken Code



Link removed
Paul White & the Purple Brain

And Big Krit's album, even Kanye's album has a chance at making it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> more and more is proving to me j.cole is overrated.
> 
> Not feeling Big Sean, but still feeling g-unit aha. Damn homie.....In highschool you was the maaaan homie.
> 
> ...



hold up, in some weird shape of form, did you just try to compare Big sean, to 50 & Banks, no doubt Big Sean >> Yayo, but seriously, Banks takes a giant dump over anything Big Sean has ever recorded, and i wont even put him in the same arena as a Icon of 50's stature


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't even like the real song but it's parody is hilarious
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 6, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> .....



You're stalefacing Nas when you're still fucking with G-Unit.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Top 5 current rappers.
> 
> 
> 1. Nas
> ...



Where do you rank Blu? And Cole? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

Chocochip said:


> I don't even like the real song but it's parody is hilarious
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



There is an Unintelligent Hip Hop Discussion thread.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Where do you guys rate jay electronica on your rappers list



I don't have him rated at this point. I have only heard a couple of the songs posted in here and so far I am just not into him. 

Not saying he is bad, just haven't caught anything that made me want to search out more.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

The Mountain Dew commercial alone made a couple of friends want to check him out.  Those were the ones that the Boondocks promo didn't get.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

> 1. Nas
> 2. Lupe
> 3. Jay Elec
> 4. Big Sean
> 5. Black Thought



Come on son  Big Sean over Black Thought?

As for Banks, i have to admit, his wasted potential, dude used to be a beast.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Listen to his mixtapes  He was consistent back then, also had one of the best mixtapes at the time. But he just stopped. His punchlines were also on point.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2011)

3stax > J.cole

Yeah, I just went there.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

I take you mean Andre3000 and your answer will be "DUH"

I wonder if his slept on in this thread?


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'm seeing a conversation on lyricist but haven't seen this man yet.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2011)

edit - homie, 2pac isn't a crazy lyricist. Great poet.

Lyricism wise he is very slept on. But DAT JUH ME SHAWTY (3stax)

I just don't see/hear really crazy lyricism coming from j.cole yet. What I have listened to of course.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Where do you rank Blu? And Cole? Just out of curiosity.



Chill yall that list was no paticular order.  I rank J cole in my top 5 as well.  But his albums taking to long to come out.  For now these 5 artist are putting out enough music to keep me happy.

And Yea right now its a toss up between Big Sean and J Cole to me.  They are from the same class and I love both of them.  Trust me when I say Big Seans Next to blow.  If you guys never really heard his stuff save your opinions until after.  Again my list was in no paticular order. Just who CURRENTLY MY TOP 5, I am listening to. Not greatest of all time.  Just in this current time.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 6, 2011)

Lyricism isn't just about switching words around to make businessman sound like business *MAN* it's about the impact those words have on people. That being said another man is being slept on like sheets in here.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> Listen to his mixtapes  He was consistent back then, also had one of the best mixtapes at the time. But he just stopped. His punchlines were also on point.



If I hadn't listened to his mixtapes I wouldn't have posted. 

Banks punches were/are and will always be weaker than Cassidy's or Fabulous'..still 'cool' though..

Like I said..Banks was never a beast..just potential..Dummed down Cassidy/Loso with the presence of a zombie.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Which mixtapes did you listen to might i ask?


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like to hear where pappoose and eminem is on this list.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> Which mixtapes did you listen to might i ask?



Every single one on Datpiff listed under 'Lloyd Banks' seeing as I always have a mixtape on that site playing when I'm online..If you know any of him that is not there..please throw it my way..


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

There was this series called the Gang Green season  Not sure if you know about it and havent really checked if its there, search bar seems shit. And i cant sift through 10 pages man  

Im sure you know this track but damn banks!!


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2011)

Menace2P said:


> Lyricism isn't just about switching words around to make businessman sound like business *MAN* it's about the impact those words have on people. That being said another man is being slept on like sheets in here.


What? I agree *BUT* there are plenty of songs that don't have social impact and are great lyricism wise. Your boy papoose is a prime example.....kool g rap, lord finesse, big pun etc. If so then emcees wouldn't emphasize on multis & internal rhymes etc. etc.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 6, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> What? I agree *BUT* there are plenty of songs that don't have social impact and are great lyricism wise. Your boy papoose is a prime example.....kool g rap, lord finesse, big pun etc. If so then emcees wouldn't emphasize on multis & internal rhymes etc. etc.



It's easy to be lyrical when your not really talking about anything. Ever heard of Artwoord. 

Papoose has great social impact listen to his lyrics. just cause someone talks about the ghetto doesn't mean it's not for us to listen to. He's at least talking about something though he not talking about blood diamonds justs everyday shit I can listen to.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

man if these rappers are so good then how about they stop dropping mixtapes fix up their beats and tighten those rhymes and actually release and album.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 6, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I just don't see/hear really crazy lyricism coming from j.cole yet. What I have listened to of course.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 6, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Who the hell is Young Chris?  If he's not important enough to be a household name then his flow must have not been working for him.



Young Chris of the Young Gunz, you know, the guys that were on Roc-A-Fella, debut album went gold and got a Grammy nomination. Well, perhaps you weren't into the whole Roc movement like I was back then. After the split, of course Hov had control of Roc-A-Fella Records, but never let him put an album out. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYmuqU3BRUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Young Chris is cool


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxNvGQxbj2g[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 1:38.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxNvGQxbj2g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Skip to 1:38.



Dope recognize his effort


----------



## Deweze (Jan 6, 2011)

Fabolous' older flow is epic, dude sounds half asleep saying these ill ass rhymes.

I wonder if he originally started that flow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zRYhJ9GMH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 6, 2011)

> Roc Nation's J. Cole has opened up about his admiration for rap veteran Nas and revealed a recent encounter with the Queens, New York hip-hop legend.
> 
> While addressing fans' comparisons of himself to Nasty Nas, Cole also entertained the idea of doing a full collaboration project with the rapper.
> 
> "It don't even sound right to me [that I'm compared frequently to Nas], 'cause Nas is [in] another stratosphere, but there has been some dialogue," Cole said in an interview with radio host Bootleg Kev. "When I met him, I tried to give him like extra props - like I tried to bow down in his presence. He kinda wouldn't let me, 'cause he's like, 'Man, I'm a fan of yours.' ... It's impossible for you to be a fan of mine; it's not supposed to happen like that -- Man, I'd do a whole album with Nas." More than just speculation, J added, "Whenever Nas is ready, I'm ready." (Bootleg Kev)



This would be too ill..J Cole Nas full album


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just gonna jump in and randomly throw in my opinions of the many convos going on.

Tupac is trash.

J. Cole is not overrated. He just shouldn't be praised for the wrong thing. It's his flow and consistency to have good songs that makes him good, not the depth of his lyrics.

Lloyd Banks is underrated, but not by much. He's still on that G-Unit style hard rap, it's not that cool to listen to over and over.

Papoose is like... half a decade ago. Dude's puns and slick tongue were great, but he's done. And I'm speaking as someone who called him 'favorite rapper' when he was starting out. But nothing ever came from it.

I can live with Lupe, Blu, and J. Cole as the only rappers on my iPod if I had to.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

A collab album between Cole and Nas would work better than Watch the Throne IMO.  They have a similar gritty style, flow, and even their voices are both rugged


----------



## God (Jan 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'm just gonna jump in and randomly throw in my opinions of the many convos going on.
> 
> *Tupac is trash.*
> 
> ...



.. lolwut


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

ezxx said:


> you do realize that you just called trash the inspiration for all the rappers which you so dearly covet?



Doesn't matter to me. His style does not appeal to me, nor does most west coast rap. Therefore I consider him a trash, or at least overrated, artist, though he may be a great poet or story teller.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

East Coast bias


----------



## Unalert (Jan 6, 2011)

Howdy all again, yo does anyone listen to Odd Future Wolfgang Kill Them All? or any of the members from it?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> man if these rappers are so good then how about they stop dropping mixtapes fix up their beats and tighten those rhymes and actually release and album.



Cosign, rappers whose best work are on their mixtapes piss me off. 



Fraust said:


> Doesn't matter to me. His style does not appeal to me, nor does most west coast rap. Therefore I consider him a trash, or at least overrated, artist, though he may be a great poet or story teller.




So because you don't like hime he's overrated?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm cool with people not liking 2pac but the reasons given were kinda silly.  

oh well to each his own


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 6, 2011)

A Nas/Cole collab? lol, no. Just no. Nas would outshine him on every damn track.

And yeah, Pac is highly overrated, lyrically. It's rather understandable as his immense impact tends to overshadow his actual skill set.

That being said, I'd listen to a Blu song before a Pac song any day.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay Elec J Cole colab makes more sense


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

There are on Reflection Eternal Just Begun and have to say their contrasting styles compliment another one.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

ezxx said:


> how does someone like 2pac have an 'immense impact' without some actual skills?



50 technically had a huge impact on music in general but is he a skilled lyricist? I'm not comparing the impact, but there still is one, or am I wrong?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2011)

50 cent actually was decent back then though...for what he was aiming for, gangsta rap.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2011)

But I wouldn't say his skill matched the impact he left. I'd say the same for Tupac, but that's just me and my personal "east coast bias" which I admit to having.

I'll take back the trash statement, but I'll stick by overrated.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 6, 2011)

Strong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) coming from Fraust.

Also, the New West is killing it. Blu, TiRon, Dom Kennedy, Casey Veggies, OFWGKTA, U-N-I, Pac Div, Co$$, Ayomari, Fashawn and Black Hippy.

Did I miss anyone?

More decent up and coming rappers than most of the US combined.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 50 cent actually was decent back then though...for what he was aiming for, gangsta rap.



Why are you trying to downplay gangsta rap, as if it's an inferior genre to other genres of rap?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

> Trying on the finished product, we got to tell you there isn't anything sicker out there on the market right  now. The headphones allow you to enjoy over 60 feet of range, it's a wireless track and seemly easy volume control, plus you can simply sync up to four headphones to one audio source. That means no more sharing with those that want to hear too, they can have their own pair of headphones.



Gotta get me a pair dope as hell,



crazymtf said:


> 50 cent actually was decent back then though...for what he was aiming for, gangsta rap.



50 was A beast, single handedly brought back gangsta rap, he's 1 of the best to do it, only 2nd to Pac, and maybe NWA. His impact was huge, thats why even though he isnt as nice as he use to be, i still fuck with him


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 6, 2011)

I've noticed in this thread no one appreciates Eminem for what he truly is. It's like he doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Come on it goes without saying, Shady/AfterMath/Gunit all day, even though im not the biggest fan of young money Em, he's still a beast


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrUVvn8mjcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

New West....I like that term.  Thanks for coining it.


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 6, 2011)

Wonder how Detox will go, already got 2 good songs in there.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrUVvn8mjcg[/YOUTUBE]



epic shit


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> But I wouldn't say his skill matched the impact he left. I'd say the same for Tupac, but that's just me and my personal "east coast bias" which I admit to having.
> 
> I'll take back the trash statement, but I'll stick by overrated.


Fair enough. I never found Tupac overrated, he did his thing and I can see why he's loved so much. Only rapper I ever felt extremely overrated would probably be Nas. I just never get why so many people liked him. Maybe it's cause I could never relate to anything he raps about or his flow/voice is just boring. I liked ether as much as the next person but in general I can't say I ever loved one of his "Albums" as a whole. All decent or weak for me. So as far as overrated rappers he's probably the one. Not a bad rapper just overrated. Plenty of shit rappers out there. 



Dead Precedence said:


> Why are you trying to downplay gangsta rap, as if it's an inferior genre to other genres of rap?


I'm not...I like gangsta rap. I was just saying 50 did his thing with it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Gangsta rap never made a comeback.  It had a heart attack in '96 and died in '98.  Well good Gangsta rap anyways

and I hate the term New West, and I'm from the West.  I swear where was all this love in the beginning of the last decade where the alt scene was making phenomenal albums


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 6, 2011)

Mider T said:


> New West....I like that term.  Thanks for coining it.



I didn't coin  the term lol. 



Parallax said:


> and I hate the term New West, and I'm from the West.  I swear where was all this love in the beginning of the last decade where the alt scene was making phenomenal albums



Hm, who are you talking about? Like Jurassic 5 and shit?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Gangsta rap never made a comeback.  It had a heart attack in '96 and died in '98.  Well good Gangsta rap anyways
> 
> and I hate the term New West, and I'm from the West.  I swear where was all this love in the beginning of the last decade where the alt scene was making phenomenal albums



then you must of been living under a rock, or pumping too much kanye & wayne for the past 8 years


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I didn't coin  the term lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, who are you talking about? Like Jurassic 5 and shit?



yeah Zion I, Jurassic 5, Deltron, Blackalicious, a good amount of people like them and respect them now but at the time they weren't getting the positive buzz that they deserved.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Fair enough. I never found Tupac overrated, he did his thing and I can see why he's loved so much. Only rapper I ever felt extremely overrated would probably be Nas. I just never get why so many people liked him. Maybe it's cause I could never relate to anything he raps about or his flow/voice is just boring. I liked ether as much as the next person but in general I can't say I ever loved one of his "Albums" as a whole. All decent or weak for me. So as far as overrated rappers he's probably the one. Not a bad rapper just overrated. Plenty of shit rappers out there.






Nah, jk I can understand some people not liking Nas. He used to be my favorite rapper, now he's probably like fifth on my list. I'm more of a Prodigy, Ghostface, Del, O.C. and even Jay z fan right now.


> I'm not...I like gangsta rap. I was just saying 50 did his thing with it.



Alright, I though you meant that the genre would settle for mediocrity and were trying to associate 50 cent as using Gangsta rap to fall back on.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 6, 2011)

Normally I'm more of a Nas fan, but Jay's getting more rotation recently. And please don't bring up the Jay z Nas beef. Personally I think Jay had the better disses, but I just finished discussing that in another forum.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea I heard his dis and was surprised. Though I think listening to ether you would forget any diss jayz put out and then the fact that it made him cry.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Normally I'm more of a Nas fan, but Jay's getting more rotation recently. And please don't bring up the Jay z Nas beef. Personally I think Jay had the better disses, but I just finished discussing that in another forum.



sorry my dude, but ether is that shit that make ya soul burn slow, Jay almost got Jaruled XD, but like always he bounced right back, i still think Jay won the overall beef though


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^^Banks was never a 'beast'..He had potential to be one though. Imo.
> 
> To be labeled a 'beast' you need to consistently body beats/tracks/mixtapes..



You talkin crazy man. All Banks did when he first came out was body songs. Thats actually why he sucks now because he isn't even close to what he used to be. He became a non catchy version of 50 Cent....More or less. 

He's the one and only PLK boy 

Seriously though, he was at one point the PLK.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Banks punches were/are and will always be weaker than Cassidy's or Fabulous'..still 'cool' though..



Again, you are talkin crazy. 

I wont speak on nowadays because I don't listen to any of the 3 now.

But back when Banks was on point, he was > than both with a decent margin. Cassidy was a contender but Fab wasn't even close. In fact Fab and Banks were on like 3 songs together and Banks took all 3.



JB the Jedi said:


> asshole!
> 
> out of all his other brilliant works u want to post his mediocre in Higher? Fuck you, J. Cole is the shit.



This. Why the hell would you pick his most poppy song as a representation of lyrics and such? 

I mean I think the song is great, but I don't think lyrics were his concern.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> You talkin crazy man. All Banks did when he first came out was body songs. Thats actually why he sucks now because he isn't even close to what he used to be. He became a non catchy version of 50 Cent....More or less.
> 
> He's the one and only PLK boy
> 
> ...



this man knows , PLK


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2011)

Menace2P said:


> Man I'm impressed. I thought you were more of a David Bowie only type guy. To the guy who insulted Tupac I think you reevaluate what you call music. The guy isn't called the best rapper ever for nothing. What you call poetry is heavy lyricism that's top notch. That 50% of all rappers bite a little and the other 50pct just nodd their heads and take his lead.



I assume you know of the Biggie vs Tupac debate that will never end, right? Not everyone considers Tupac the best.

I'm also not HUGE on Nas, but I give him 100% respect. Though he did make my favorite song of all-time.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I assume you know of the Biggie vs Tupac debate that will never end, right? Not everyone considers Tupac the best.
> 
> I'm also not HUGE on Nas, but I give him 100% respect. Though he did make my favorite song of all-time.



Tupac is the greatest of all time. Hit em up is the best diss track ever made. Not to mention Tupac did for hip hop way more than Biggie. People may argue over who was better but the icon of rap always will be Tupac. I don't think anyone argues who did more for the rap game...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 7, 2011)

Menace2P said:


> Tupac is the greatest of all time. Hit em up is the best diss track ever made. Not to mention Tupac did for hip hop way more than Biggie. People may argue over who was better but the icon of rap always will be Tupac. I don't think anyone argues who did more for the rap game...


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

edit- wow so many herbs coming in this thread now...2pac vs Biggie? You just started listening?


JB the Jedi said:


> asshole!
> 
> out of all his other brilliant works u want to post his mediocre in Higher? Fuck you, J. Cole is the shit.


damn, kid, you need to chill the fuck out. If the dude wants to compare himself to the present day nas then don't put out shit like this on the regular.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNlkVXGAoIU[/YOUTUBE]
This shits nice, yeah nice. But show me something that goes harder in the paint then that. He goes hard on nas beats but then wants to do some ROC catchy shit? Come on, son, don't sell your self that short if you got hype like that.

Its like J.cole likes to put out mediocre shit because he is on Roc or he put himself on this higher level. Settle down homie, you haven't paid your dues at all. But herbs are ready to jerk him real quick, cause he is "the next best thing". Sorry Im a older head show me something before you stroke yourself.

Emcees have no respect now a days, comparing yourself as the nas of this time...you fucking for real, kid? You dropped a illmatic yet, kid? Yeah, your nice on the mic but so are 100 underground emcees that are getting slept on. 

J.cole < Elzhi

Elzhi is the best lyricist doing it right now but you dudes aint jerkin him. The friend got invited into slum vill...something drake would never get no matter how many shout outs he might yell on his tracks.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

dp

earn your fucking stripes


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2011)

Slum Village ain't been the same since Dilla left


----------



## Bleach (Jan 7, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Wonder how Detox will go, already got 2 good songs in there.



What is this "Detox" you speak of? 

I really haven't been keeping up with Eminem lately. Still think he's amazing though.

That I Need A Doctor song is great.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2011)

Detox is Dre's follow-up to 2001


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

mider T hates one piece I have to question your hip hop intelligence.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2011)

Mider T may hate One Piece but for the most part his hip hop know how is solid


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2011)

I like both J. Cole and Elzhi.  When I listen to J. Cole I think to myself, "I like this". But when I listen to Elzhi its like, "OMG this is genius. How does he do it?". 

I think Cole will "blow up" with more mainstream success but its still Elzhi > J. Cole IMO.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

Nah, the homeboy mider T, knows his hip hop.


Parallax said:


> Slum Village ain't been the same since Dilla left


Of course not...The near equivalence is evidence dying or q-tip.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

Menace2P said:


> Yea I heard his dis and was surprised. Though I think listening to ether you would forget any diss jayz put out and then the fact that it made him cry.


on another note haha I remember hearing this shit
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffDDbEJAEIg[/YOUTUBE]
That whole day Hot97 was so jaded they played Jay all day.

But yeah, Lets not get into the whole Nas vs. Jay shit cause there is no definite. Even though I think Nas buried Jay. Shit, even in an interview after Nas was asked about disses he would of been threatened by and he never mentioned Jay


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> If the dude wants to compare himself to the present day nas then don't put out shit like this on the regular.



Other people are comparing him to Nas, he is just going with the flow.

Its not like he is out there claiming to be the next Nas or even saying he is that nice.



> This shits nice, yeah nice. But show me something that goes harder in the paint then that.



He murdered that DP2. I don't think it gets a whole lot better than that to be honest. Shit was sick.



> He goes hard on nas beats but then wants to do some ROC catchy shit?



Because he wants to be heard and stay relevant. Its not as if he is putting out some Justin Beiber type shit. Even his singles or catchier songs are more in the Kanye lane of things than the pop lane. 

I think he is actually holding it down real well. He hasn't crossed over like Drake and he is keeping a ton of respect from people who like real lyrics and the harder side of things.



> You dropped a illmatic yet, kid?



This is a bit of an extreme comparison. Nobody drops Illmatics except well....The man who made Illmatic. Its as legendary as the Bible in Hip Hop. Even if someone did make an album that good nowadays nobody would confess it. It would be like blasphemy.

Anyway I agree with the overall point, he hasn't put out a "real" album yet so we cant place him anywhere until we hear it.

However from his 3 mixtapes, he will certainly land high when it does finally drop. 

The thing with Cole is he should be compared to Jay more than Nas. Jay was able to find a perfect balance of singles and real lyrics to be considered one of the best ever, while also being able to sell and stay relevant. Nas couldn't do that. He's not relevant and hasn't been relevant and even lyrically now its not like he is really blowing people away. 

I honestly have never really understood Cole being compared to Nas when you look at it like that. 



> Elzhi is the best lyricist doing it right now but you dudes aint jerkin him.



I honestly haven't heard much from him and again, there is the problem. Who cares if he is great if you never get a chance to hear him?

I respect lyrics and all that as much as anyone, but I kind of don't see the point if you are so caught up in lyrics that half of the hip hop world will never hear you. 



> The friend got invited into slum vill...something drake would never get no matter how many shout outs he might yell on his tracks.



Drake shouldn't even be mentioned here. Obviously he isn't getting invited anywhere but Young Money or Nickelodeon


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

The game is dre's biggest weapon to bad he can't use him right. I always wished that The Game would join Good Music. Is the game still under dre?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

The Game sucks. If I were Dre I wouldn't even put him on Detox. Dre's biggest weapon has always been Em. 

He needs to get back to his roots though. Snoop, Kurupt, Devin tha Dude etc.... 

Maybe pull in some newer West Coast artists and make a nice mix. I don't really have any to recommend since I don't follow the West much but I would say Crooked I has had some things I thought were pretty good.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

Before dre hooks up with snoop. Snoop need to go and find his roots. Same with kurupt. The game always ready to make good music so i really hope he on Detox.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2011)

What?  The Game is awesome.  Dude carried Compton on his own two for over 4 years.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

Game didn't carry no damn Compton.....Well, he did sell a little but its not like he was actually very good. He only sold because of 50 Cent and G Unit heat at the time. 

The dudes whole album is just shouting out names and places. 

I think if there is honestly 1 rapper anyone could be, its Game. You seriously just need to to know everyone's name who makes music:


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

Imma drown out the hate.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

I Just don't understand why people don't feel or say nas still doesn't have it.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

Constantly making good music that could be played on the radio is hood and deep i give it to know one but nas. Though this relevance you speak of is skinny jeans. Skinny jeans and nerd music I tell you. There's no reason we shouldn't be boppin are heads  to nas on the radio everyday.

And I hate Nas.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> The dudes whole album is just shouting out names and places.


I don't hate The Game but this is pretty much how I feel about him.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

The game did cry like Jay Z though it was for a reason I can respect wanting to make real music. I can't see how people see representing Compton as just shouting names and places. Maybe you'd feel different if you we're from one of those places.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

truth, its a west thing. ^^^


Menace2P said:


> Constantly making good music that could be played on the radio is hood and deep i give it to know one but nas. Though this relevance you speak of is skinny jeans. Skinny jeans and nerd music I tell you. There's no reason we shouldn't be boppin are heads  to nas on the radio everyday.
> 
> And I hate Nas.


 Then whats your opinion what should be boppin on the radio? Because by that logic we should say fuck anything Jada, Mobb, Rae, Budden etc. etc. put out. Do I wanna hear nas everyday, yeah, Im a fan. But the fuck, I think true heads that even hate nas rather listen to him then half the shit they play on the radio.

Yeah, yeah, Im a nas fan. But I know why people don't like him. Me? I used to want to wear the same tux in street dreams to prom. I grew up around the NY thing and I wasn't a yankees fan, I was a mets fan...If you feel me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Ya boy J.cole said he is the present day nas and Drake is the present day Jay-z. Im not making this shit up man.



I don't remember him saying this but I might I have missed it. The last interview I saw was someone else comparing him to Nas or something and he never really says "yeah thats me". He just kind of humbly excepts the praise.



> Lyricism wise it can. I stand by that he is hella nice, but Im not jumping off making a thread about him.



Lyricism isn't everything. The lyrics were top tier anyway, but he also had a nice flow and kept the song from sounding like an exact replica of the old. You cant ask for much more.



> Lupe ok, nas doesn't have one, jay doesnt have one, shit I'd be fine with em stans having one...but J.cole really?



I believe Eminem does have one. Nas isn't relevant so he doesn't have a thread but he gets brought up a ton in here anyway and the same goes for Jay as far as being brought up in this thread.

The other thing is that people know Nas, Jay and Em. They don't need a thread because everything knows everything they have done and can find everything they are doing. People like Cole aren't out there like that yet.

So its more an introduction thread then a thread saying he is the best ever.



> Two very different lanes, homie. Go on any forum or any hip hop site and J.cole is being compared to drake.



I know he gets compared to Drake and he gets compared to him falsely. 

Hell look at the singles. You have Who Dat vs Better Find Ya Love. I don't see how they compare.

Then you can go further and look at the fact Cole produces and has produced most of his own songs, the same as Kanye.

Technically you can compare anyone but Cole compared better with Ye then Drake. The only reason to compare them is because they are both newer.



> Jay went out and found his drake thats a little nicer. He should of signed Jay electronica instead.



He did sign Jay Electronic. 



> I lot of these big dudes don't really care about him yet. Why? his hype Ometer is off the charts and the dude hasn't done anything yet but drop mixtapes. He is not following the format and thats why.



Are you talking about fans or "big dudes" in the industry. If you are talking about the industry then you are crazy. Jay signed him, Nas praised him and Dr. Dre called him for Detox. I don't know if it gets much bigger than that. 

As for fans, I think it is pretty obvious he has quite the following and a lot of respect at this point. 



> Shit, remember when Lupe was crying all over interviews after he'd been around? Yeah, and he is way nicer.



Honestly I have never thought Lupe was that great so gotta disagree here. 



> Exactly, I don't want to here he is the shit until he puts out the shit. Mixtapes are good dude but don't build a career on it.



I will say that one positive thing about Coles mixtapes are that they are more like half albums. He puts a lot of original works on his mixtapes that he produced and stuff so its not just straight up rehashes of old songs.



> Yeah, but you don't want to be that dude that dropped real nice mixtapes and your album is under par. Be careful, don't be suprised if his album is not what the "real" fans wished for.



I couldn't agree more here. I hate when artists mixtapes outshine the album. However, based off of Coles consistency he has been 1 artist I really don't worry about. I am not sure he will come out and lyrically have me dropping my jaw but I am picturing a more lyrical College Dropout.



> Jay signed him as his first, he is going to take his podium...but not in the way Jay did it and I have a problem with that.



I am not sure what you mean by not the way Jay did it. Are you talking about how Jay did it through albums or how Jay got on in the first place?



> Trust me, heads all over and even big dudes know who elzhi is. He won't sell his soul though...



He doesn't have to sell his soul. You can make catchy songs and lyrical ones. See J Cole and Jay Z.



> Real dudes don't give a darn about that. Hip Hop shouldn't ever be about relevancy, it should be about the music.



I will refer to Jay Z on this one:

If skills sold truth be told Id probably be,
lyrically Talib Kweli, Truthfully
I wanna rhyme like Common Sense (but I did 5 mil)
I aint been rhyming like Common since.  


Anyway Jay kind of overstated the stance because lyrically he can stand with those guys while also selling records.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

Menace2P said:


> I can't see how people see representing Compton as just shouting names and places. Maybe you'd feel different if you we're from one of those places.



Nah. I love PA and will rep it till I die but I don't make an album based off of the history of music. 

He shouts out way more names then just West Coast.

Seriously, go look up the lyrics to his songs. There probably isn't one song where you cant find at least 7 name drops in each vs 

Anyway, I actually liked The Documentary, I wont lie. I just don't think Game is actually good.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> truth, its a west thing. ^^^
> 
> Then whats your opinion what should be boppin on the radio? Because by that logic we should say fuck anything Jada, Mobb, Rae, Budden etc. etc. put out. Do I wanna hear nas everyday, yeah, Im a fan. But the fuck, I think true heads that even hate nas rather listen to him then half the shit they play on the radio.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, Im a nas fan. But I know why people don't like him. Me? I used to want to wear the same tux in street dreams to prom. I grew up around the NY thing and I wasn't a yankees fan, I was a mets fan...If you feel me.



I don't even like the man because who ever pac went after is on my ignore list but I know he's too good for mainstream. If you know where hip hop came from you would see how far it's gone off track. Who ever has a message they don't want you to hear is not going to be played. Back in the day that's all hip hop was. Shit that made people made and people in the streets listen. No they don't play it. Though they're happy to play songs about cars, chains and drugs so long as they bleep the bad words. Relevance is no more than dumbed down music.

Kanye was my favorite for a long time though his style is dominating everything.That's what certain people want to hear nowadays. I only liked it when Kanye was the underdawg.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Lyricism isn't everything. The lyrics were top tier anyway, but he also had a nice flow and kept the song from sounding like an exact replica of the old. You cant ask for much more.


Im a firm believe that lyrics are not everything, but they are one of the most important factors.


> The other thing is that people know Nas, Jay and Em. They don't need a thread because everything knows everything they have done and can find everything they are doing. People like Cole aren't out there like that yet.
> 
> So its more an introduction thread then a thread saying he is the best ever.


lol by that logic then the Lupe thread isn't needed. Also, the reason why I stopped posting in this thread because discussion was rotated around em, J.cole, and jay-z. Now its starting to pick up on expanding itself again. 



> I know he gets compared to Drake and he gets compared to him falsely.
> 
> Hell look at the singles. You have Who Dat vs Better Find Ya Love. I don't see how they compare.
> 
> Then you can go further and look at the fact Cole produces and has produced most of his own songs, the same as Kanye.


RZA produces and emcees doesn't mean they should be compared. So does Madlib....Pick a better emcee to compare J.cole with or I won't take him serious.


> He did sign Jay Electronic.


I meant first.


> Are you talking about fans or "big dudes" in the industry. If you are talking about the industry then you are crazy. Jay signed him, Nas praised him and Dr. Dre called him for Detox. I don't know if it gets much bigger than that.


When asked Nas was asked about J.Cole being regarded as the present day him he simply said "Yeah, man...ummm...Im glad these young dudes are doing their thing".



> Honestly I have never thought Lupe was that great so gotta disagree here.


You're crazy lupe is definately one of the best doing it in the past few years. Very versed emcee. Would body J.cole.



> I couldn't agree more here. I hate when artists mixtapes outshine the album. However, based off of Coles consistency he has been 1 artist I really don't worry about. I am not sure he will come out and lyrically have me dropping my jaw but I am picturing a more lyrical College Dropout.


Slow down stop comparing him to Ye cause they are very different production wise and Emcee wise. Just because they both have the "new" sound doesn't mean they should be compared.


> I am not sure what you mean by not the way Jay did it. Are you talking about how Jay did it through albums or how Jay got on in the first place?


Both...Actually, and emcee for that matter of fact.


> He doesn't have to sell his soul. You can make catchy songs and lyrical ones. See J Cole and Jay Z.


And thats why I don't really feel Jay, sorry dude. Name me a few other rappers and maybe.



> I will refer to Jay Z on this one:
> 
> If skills sold truth be told Id probably be,
> lyrically Talib Kweli, Truthfully
> ...




Anyway Jay kind of overstated the stance because lyrically he can stand with those guys while also selling records.[/QUOTE]
Lol I don't think Jay even could stand with those dudes. Rappers Mos Def, Nas, Talib, Black thought have not even considered them in their top 5 and Mos Def called Jay out too plenty of times.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 7, 2011)

Tupac wen't after Nas but Nas had to much respect to make a song back then they called it off and was cool again I know. To me who ever Tupac saw as a target must be fake in some way. I don't like anyone he went after. Only person that escapes this is DMX. Though I listen to Nas because his music is important I just can't help but think there's something wrong with him. It's just because to me Tupac word means alot.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Im a firm believe that lyrics are not everything, but they are one of the most important factors.



Agreed.



> lol by that logic then the Lupe thread isn't needed.



For me it would be because I don't know much of his stuff or much about him. So if I were giving him a chance it would be a good place to go. 

Of course he does get talked about in here a lot as well. So you have a point.



> Pick a better emcee to compare J.cole with or I won't take him serious.



I don't see a problem with the comparison. He isn't directly like any one artist but I would compare him to Jay Z and Kanye. I compare him to Kanye because of songs like Higher and his mixtape The Come Up. He has the college background and a similar kind of feel to Kanye as well as his being a producer (obviously not with the same sound though), but he is more lyrical than Kanye. With Jay you already have my reasons.

And its not like I am the only one making comparisons like that. I forget which DJ it was in London but Cole let him hear his album (or what it was at the time) and he said it was like a mix of Illmatic and College Dropout. 



> I meant first.



He's got to go with who will sell. So he took lyrics and a more marketable emcee over just lyrics. Of course now he has Elec anyway. 

I doubt he will put either of them out. 



> When asked Nas was asked about J.Cole being regarded as the present day him he simply said "Yeah, man...ummm...Im glad these young dudes are doing their thing".



An emcee being arrogant? Theres something new. I don't know if I have ever met a rapper who thinks another rapper is better then them. They might give props to other artists but it doesn't go much further than that.



> You're crazy lupe is definately one of the best doing it in the past few years. Very versed emcee. Would body J.cole.



I disagree. 

Of course my knowledge on Cole runs far deeper than what I know of Lupe, but that is Lupe's problem. I haven't heard anything from him that makes me want to hear more.



> Slow down stop comparing him to Ye cause they are very different production wise and Emcee wise.



I know they are different. I am talking about them from an overall artist standpoint more than specifics. They fit a similar mold so to speak.



> Both...Actually, and emcee for that matter of fact.



Well I can agree with doing it through albums since Cole doesn't have any yet.

From the other side I have to disagree. Nobody was feeling Jay so he had to start his own label to get on. Cole on the other hand had Jay Z call for him. So honestly Cole's getting in is more impressive.



> And thats why I don't really feel Jay, sorry dude. Name me a few other rappers and maybe.



Well tbh not many have been able to capture mainstream so strongly while keeping the respect of the "real heads". I would say the 2 best ever at that have been Em and Jay. 

Big and Tupac did it on a smaller scale. 

I would say you could count Nas as well, because he did capture some mainstream audience when he was putting out songs like Got Yourself A Gun and stuff. 



> Lol I don't think Jay even could stand with those dudes.



Well we can all have our own opinions. Ill just stick with "I disagree".


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, agree to disagree. We got too very different taste in hip hop.

In which case, will cause us to go back in forth.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

I just noticed your post after I posted but didn't feel like editing :/


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to like Game too, but dude is bipolar as fuck, 1 week he's begging for g unit reunion, then the next week he's clowning lloyd banks, the next week he's apologizing to 50 cent, the next he's dropping diss records, smfh what a LAME, an dude need to give all that twitter  beef a rest



  As for Ye, the Clash of the titans is what catapulted him into top , that battle had so much attention on it that it exposed him to alot more people, @ that point Fifty was still King of the rap game, everyone was still loving his hardcore music, but i think people were kinda gtting tired of it, an wanted something new too, so when people realized that Kanye offered something different, that was as good, an he had the personality/confidence/music to actually challenge bullet proof 50, everyone jumped on the bandwagon. 

 Plus he was the "underdog" an @ this point EVERYONE wanted so to see 50 take a *L* because he won so much, i  think that Kanye & 50 offered the epitome @ that time of each end of the spectrum of the rap game, an @ that moment decided the direction of rap, when 50 lost gangsta rap lost, the style faded and everyone wanted to be Yeezy, everyone started jocking his style , but some how we went from that, to this euro dance, techno pop shit we hear on supposely "Hip Hop" stations all fucking day, an guess who i blame...

Wayne 


/rant


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2011)

Lupe would definitely own J. Cole. And they're both in my top three favorite right now. What J. Cole has in almost perfect flow Lupe makes up for in ridiculous lyricism using just about every literary technique.


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 7, 2011)

Bleach said:


> What is this "Detox" you speak of?
> 
> I really haven't been keeping up with Eminem lately. Still think he's amazing though.
> 
> That I Need A Doctor song is great.



Detox is Dre's new album which comes out in february i think. A single is out called Kush and that I Need a Doctor song featuring Eminem which I posted is another song frm Detox and yh its great. 

I just wanna know what album the leaked Eminem  song called Cocaine featurning jazmine sullivan is on, can't figure it out.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 7, 2011)

Why are you comparing elzhi to j cole 

next your gonna compare him to rakim?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 7, 2011)

Menace2P said:


> mider T hates one piece I have to question your hip hop intelligence.



Are you serious?




shyakugaun said:


> snip



Lil Wayne>50 cent 

Despite, the smiley I am serious


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lupe would definitely own J. Cole. And they're both in my top three favorite right now. What J. Cole has in almost perfect flow Lupe makes up for in ridiculous lyricism using just about every literary technique.


J. Cole's flow is alright but I'll have to say that Lupe's is probably better. From his first to his second album his flow advanced. Notable songs are Go Go Gadget Flow, The Coolest, Paris Tokyo and Gotta Eat. 

J. Cole's great but even in flow I don't think he can compete with Lupe. J. Cole needs that "something". Hopefully his album will give him that.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Why are you comparing elzhi to j cole
> 
> next your gonna compare him to rakim?



Rakims not in the game currently. Elzhi is and his career is young. To compare Elzhi already to rakim would be stupid....even, disrespectful. So the fuck would I compare rakim to j.cole?

Whole argument was based on hype and J.Cole is way more hyped then Elzhi.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Nah. I love PA and will rep it till I die but I don't make an album based off of the history of music.
> 
> He shouts out way more names then just West Coast.
> 
> ...



Whats with the hate for Game on this forum. That dude is dope as fuck and undarrated as hell as an MC. Sure he name drops alot, but honestly I dont see why thats such a big deal. Its ok for Eminem to say fuck & ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as many times as possible but Game cant namedrop . Come on now. Each rapper have their thing, for Game its his namedropping. But if you look beyond that he has some crazy ass flow, solid lyrics and not a dissapointing album sofar
As for the West Coast revival I'm more eager for RED then Detox...




shyakugaun said:


> I used to like Game too, but dude is bipolar as fuck, 1 week he's begging for g unit reunion, then the next week he's clowning lloyd banks, the next week he's apologizing to 50 cent, the next he's dropping diss records, smfh what a LAME, an dude need to give all that twitter  beef a rest



True. But he still shits on 80% of the rappers out there 



> As for Ye, the Clash of the titans is what catapulted him into top , that battle had so much attention on it that it exposed him to alot more people, @ that point Fifty was still King of the rap game, everyone was still loving his hardcore music, but i think people were kinda gtting tired of it, an wanted something new too, so when people realized that Kanye offered something different, that was as good, an he had the personality/confidence/music to actually challenge bullet proof 50, everyone jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> Plus he was the "underdog" an @ this point EVERYONE wanted so to see 50 take a *L* because he won so much, i  think that Kanye & 50 offered the epitome @ that time of each end of the spectrum of the rap game, an @ that moment decided the direction of rap, when 50 lost gangsta rap lost, the style faded and everyone wanted to be Yeezy, everyone started jocking his style , but some how we went from that, to this euro dance, techno pop shit we hear on supposely "Hip Hop" stations all fucking day, an guess who i blame...
> 
> ...



Co signed. You can hate Kanye for all you want but he pretty much changed the landscape for "mainstream" hiphop. Its his style on Graduation & 808 that set the path for Auto-tune/Cudi/Drake/T-Pain type rappers. Now that I'm typing this I realize he fucked the game with his album  



Fraust said:


> Lupe would definitely own J. Cole. And they're both in my top three favorite right now. What J. Cole has in almost perfect flow Lupe makes up for in ridiculous lyricism using just about every literary technique.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> J. Cole's flow is alright but I'll have to say that Lupe's is probably better. From his first to his second album his flow advanced. Notable songs are Go Go Gadget Flow, The Coolest, Paris Tokyo and Gotta Eat.
> 
> J. Cole's great but even in flow I don't think he can compete with Lupe. J. Cole needs that "something". Hopefully his album will give him that.



Cole has the "complete" package; the lyrics, wordplay, solid flow. Only thing I can think of is that he needs to switch up his flow more


----------



## Deweze (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Rakims not in the game currently. Elzhi is and his career is young. To compare Elzhi already to rakim would be stupid....even, disrespectful. So the fuck would I compare rakim to j.cole?
> 
> Whole argument was based on hype and J.Cole is way more hyped then Elzhi.



Comparing someone with has been in the game for 6+ years with someone just starting is dumb as well


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 7, 2011)

Am I the only one that thought Takeover was the better diss track than Ether, but liked Ether more as a song?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Rakims not in the game currently.



What do you consider in the game, I thought he had a 2009 album?


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you DP, though H To The Omo is another story entirely.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> What do you consider in the game, I thought he had a 2009 album?



Probably someone that just started bulding hype around their name, and only has one album.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 7, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Probably someone that just started bulding hype around their name, and only has one album.



If that's the case then Masa Escobar contradicting himself


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^My dude haha

Sorry I dont feel the love, deweze. See what I did there?

No Rakims not in the game, yeah he dropped a good album in 09 but the hiatus before that? He also has no real plans to make another for awhile either. But since we want to compare then how about him as an emcee against Jay Electronica? I don't think you can convince me he is better :/


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> If that's the case then Masa Escobar contradicting himself



How about Big Krit vs J cole? He only dropped one dope album last year.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 7, 2011)

^Dope, I hope Big Krit makes a name for himself, I'm genuinely excited too see him make it and is a dope rapper to come out of the south. 

As far J cole, I'll wait till he releases his album, or should I point everyone to Canibus.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 7, 2011)

Why are people saying Nas isn't relevant? He is still fairly relevant. Sure he probably needs to drop a few more guest verses, but he still makes album fairly regularly and they don't sell too bad. He had Wayne on his last album. He has his videos on TV. He's much more relevant and does a lot better than damn near all the rappers who debuted around the same time. Def Jam didn't do a bad job pushing his last album compared to people like Sheek, Redman and Ghostface. Though Def Jam are being a cunt to him now. It's such a shit label. 

Fuck. That post was a mess.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Whats with the hate for Game on this forum. That dude is dope as fuck and undarrated as hell as an MC. Sure he name drops alot, but honestly I dont see why thats such a big deal. Its ok for Eminem to say fuck & ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as many times as possible but Game cant namedrop . Come on now. Each rapper have their thing, for Game its his namedropping. But if you look beyond that he has some crazy ass flow, solid lyrics and not a dissapointing album sofar
> As for the West Coast revival I'm more eager for RED then Detox...



Its not hate. Like I said, I liked The Documentary, but I would say that is more so the work of Dre and 50 Cent then it was actually Game. He simply isn't that good. Lyrically he is pretty corny and bland (or was), his flow is nothing special and his voice is kind of annoying and monotone. 

I cant talk current because I stopped listening to him. Once he left G Unit he lost appeal because they pretty much made him. 

And as far as comparing the name dropping with Em....Well there is a difference between dick riding other artists and using common words like fuck and fagot. Not to mention Eminem is about 1000 times better and can say what he wants because he does it with far more skill and passion.


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2011)

He sucks Dre's dick, but didn't know he dropped 2001 in 99


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

New song. Anyone not too lazy to give feedback would be appreciated. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTRj2zFNrGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

Is that you rapping


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes it is.

Not the one singing though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

Decided to upload a second new one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPuvbHth5jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 8, 2011)

One of my favorite tracks by Living Legends and one of Slug's best verses:


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wio6DkWE6L0[/YOUTUBE]

Find a beat harder than this right now. Oh my goodness.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 8, 2011)

I read back a few pages and wow..Did I really read someone saying '_50 is one of the greatest that ever did it 2nd only to Tupac and NWA maybe_'..

Really?



Cyphon said:


> New song. Anyone not too lazy to give feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTRj2zFNrGU[/YOUTUBE]



I gave it a quick listening. (the PC that I'm on is shit, as usual)

The volume seemed abit low but I dunno if that's because of the PC i'm using..I missed some words..so I'll say the quality is 'aight'.

I love the way you flowed on this one, also, your raspy/rugged voice is dope. no homo.

The hook is 'meh'..simplistic as fuck but I guess you purposely wanted a simple hook..and is that auto-tune?..

Some bars/lines are played out. i.e. '_coming up short..fucking dwarf.._'..I've heard that concept and flips of it like a 1000 times..

You killed the 2nd verse though. Niice. A few quotables in there though the Superman/Clark Kent reference struck me as familiar..as in, I had a deja vu of hearing it in a similar context..nonetheless dope..Also, I was expecting a 3rd verse..

Was the overall concept you needing help?..

Anyways, I liked the track would give it another listening(s) and more in-depth feed if my shit weren't fucked. Hopefully I'll get a new broadband contract and hardware in the next 2months.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

lol    no homo


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The volume seemed abit low but I dunno if that's because of the PC i'm using..I missed some words..so I'll say the quality is 'height'.



The volume is a little lower than your average song. Just a mix down thing.



> I love the way you flowed on this one, also, your raspy/rugged voice is dope. no homo.



This type of shit will make me not want us to meet each other 



> The hook is 'meh'..simplistic as fuck but I guess you purposely wanted a simple hook..and is that auto-tune?..



I think it is is auto-tune. The hook is actually built in with the beat so it was take it or leave it and I really liked the beat.



> Some bars/lines are played out. i.e. '_coming up short..fucking dwarf.._'..I've heard that concept and flips of it like a 1000 times..



Yeah it was just a quick Snow White reference to get the point across. 



> You killed the 2nd verse though. Niice.



Thanks.



> Was the overall concept you needing help?..



In general it is basically asking for motivation. I procrastinate a lot so.....



> Anyways, I liked the track would give it another listening(s) and more in-depth feed if my shit weren't fucked.



Cool man thanks. I appreciate the feedback. 

Let me know what you think of the other one I posted when you get a chance.



Deweze said:


> lol    no homo



And I know you listened to it. 

Thoughts? 

I dont hate honesty


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 8, 2011)

*Forum news that pertains to this thread*



> Yes, all threads on this forum with above 10,000 posts have to go. That's what mbxx was about to do yesterday with his "deleting some posts" message until I called him out and now he's left it to us to deal with it.
> 
> We're going to advise anyone that owns a thread with over 10k posts (or is a regular in one) to save whatever you can from it, ASAP.



Unless this thread gets split into parts or archived, that's 826 of my posts down the drain.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

Check out my beats






Cyphon said:


> And I know you listened to it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I dont hate honesty



The autotune annoyed me. The beat sounds louder than your voice.

Lyrics sound nice but unless you're going to scream in the mic you should fix the mixer lol




Undercovermc said:


> Unless this thread gets split into parts or archived, that's 826 of my posts down the drain.



Idk what's happening to the website


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 8, 2011)

Undercovermc said:


> Unless this thread gets split into parts or archived, that's 826 of my posts down the drain.



Fuck, 90 percent of my posts are on this thread.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 8, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Idk what's happening to the website



It's regressing because Tazmo and Mbxx are internet Scrooges who are unwilling to pay to improve the servers. 

By the by, this means that _every time_ a thread reaches 10,000 posts, it'll be closed.


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm back again to share another one of these, a new one was released last month but I never got a chance to give it a listen over the hectic holidays. The more I listen to foster, the more I'm enjoying him. It's like the daily show infused with classic eminem. It informs you while you're listening and makes you laugh; both things I respect. Wikileaks is lucky to have such a spokesperson.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl4NlA97GeQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like old eminem LOL


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Nicky Minaj certified Platinum 

S.M.H


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Check out my beats



Can I get some feedback as well?


----------



## Kittan (Jan 8, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I Just don't understand why people don't feel or say nas still doesn't have it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

His got too much money now so his bored, kinda like Diddy.


----------



## Kittan (Jan 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]S9AC7AAB0RU[/YOUTUBE]
Kinda wanna get into Chiddy Bang now


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can I get some feedback as well?



I listened to the first 3. 

I basically have the same thing to say for the first 2 which is it sounds like you have pretty good potential but something is missing. 

Since I don't produce I honestly cant explain well what I mean....But they just seem bland I guess. They need more maybe? 

More specifically on the first one though, I think the times you tried to add in instruments/other sounds it seemed forced and didn't fit too well. The main beat you used was actually pretty good but again, it needed something. Like a more continuous instrument or sound. It seemed kind of choppy. 

The third I just didn't like. 


I hope that helps. Like I said I don't produce so I don't know specifically how to point things out.


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> One of my favorite tracks by Living Legends and one of Slug's best verses:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 8, 2011)

Cyphon you did pretty well I'd say in that song. No problems in my opinion, well serious enough problems to comment on. Pretty good. 

I'm actually cooking up some things myself. I've been writing lyrics for a while now and I'm really getting much better at it. I've worked on my flow at work when I've been putting up some things, at home and basically been working on it for a while in a lot of places. My voice is a bit unique too, it's weird. I'm starting off but if it's fun it's fun. I'm also going to start creating beats pretty soon. Hopefully once everything gets in and once I put something out I can post for everyone to hear.

And Deweze nice beats. Pretty good and I sort of agree with Cyphon. No offense but there's just "something" not there. Then again I'm sure my first beats will be terrible so I can't really say much. I already have some ideas of what I want to play, when I get my keyboard in I'll see how it goes but anyway. They're not bad and you definitely have potential.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

*2 NEW NAS *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojvH46dlnL0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNhlkwx1aa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I listened to the first 3.
> 
> I basically have the same thing to say for the first 2 which is it sounds like you have pretty good potential but something is missing.
> 
> ...





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And Deweze nice beats. Pretty good and I sort of agree with Cyphon. No offense but there's just "something" not there. Then again I'm sure my first beats will be terrible so I can't really say much. I already have some ideas of what I want to play, when I get my keyboard in I'll see how it goes but anyway. They're not bad and you definitely have potential.



Thanks, I think my best is Bad Singing  

Oh and make a soundcloud when you get your keyboard to put your beats up


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Cyphon you did pretty well I'd say in that song. No problems in my opinion, well serious enough problems to comment on. Pretty good.



Thanks man but which one are you referring to?

I actually posted 2. 



> I'm actually cooking up some things myself. I've been writing lyrics for a while now and I'm really getting much better at it. I've worked on my flow at work when I've been putting up some things, at home and basically been working on it for a while in a lot of places. My voice is a bit unique too, it's weird. I'm starting off but if it's fun it's fun. I'm also going to start creating beats pretty soon. Hopefully once everything gets in and once I put something out I can post for everyone to hear.



Well when you finish some things make sure you put them up. I am always glad to listen and give feedback unlike the people in this thread 



Deweze said:


> Thanks, I think my best is Bad Singing



I will listen to some more at some point. I just wish I had some more technical advice to give you as opposed to my basic fan point of view.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 8, 2011)

Audible phonetics makes beats. Actually pretty dope, lets see if he will post some of them up again.


Dead Precedence said:


> ^Dope, I hope Big Krit makes a name for himself, I'm genuinely excited too see him make it and is a dope rapper to come out of the south.
> 
> As far J cole, I'll wait till he releases his album, or should I point everyone to Canibus.


Im saying, the south needs more dope rappers. Even though atlanta has a pretty good underground right now.

Thats my point, I don't listen to hype until a album comes out.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

Posting my 3 new ones all in one post. As always, all feedback is welcome and wanted. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAGF-qGnXPM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPuvbHth5jo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTRj2zFNrGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

Subscribed, do you have a soundcloud?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2011)

Nah I never heard of it.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)

You upload your music, share it with groups. You have to option to let people download your music or not, they can comment, favorite and give feedback. You can follow others who have soundcloud and you get updates of their songs. Only bad thing is that like 5% of the site you have to pay to have access to.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can I get some feedback as well?



I liked Bunker and Bad Singing the most. The others weren't bad, but they sounded messy, like there was too much going on.


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Audible phonetics makes beats. Actually pretty dope, lets see if he will post some of them up again.
> 
> Im saying, the south needs more dope rappers. Even though atlanta has a pretty good underground right now.
> 
> Thats my point, I don't listen to hype until a album comes out.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you guys think of this guy? Wack or dope


----------



## Deweze (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2011)

Everybody's Nobody is my shit. 

(whole mixtape, not the song alone)


----------



## Yosha (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish lost tapes 2 was coming out sooner but I will take it as a double release.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks man but which one are you referring to?
> 
> I actually posted 2.


Just "Gimme Light". I haven't heard the other one yet. 


> Well when you finish some things make sure you put them up. I am always glad to listen and give feedback unlike the people in this thread


Sure no problem. I've been writing officially everyday since last year. I've always been sort of a writer so I just put it towards lyrics and I've been doing that up to today. I have some projects going and so far so good. Just need the rest of my equipment with my income tax coming up.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2011)

Sadly, you're going to have to brave yourselves for the upcoming split. Tomorrow this thread is going to be locked for a couple hours while I split it into three threads, per admin's order*.

Everything before post 20,000 will be split off.


*And by order, I mean we miraculously caught him before he did all the deleting himself without telling anybody.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

^Fucking mbxx

Cyphon you know how to ride the rhythm pretty well, but why don't you make some sort of symbol or album cover or something instead of having just a skinny pic of you for all of your vidya?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Cyphon you know how to ride the rhythm pretty well, but why don't you make some sort of symbol or album cover or something instead of having just a skinny pic of you for all of your vidya?



Thank you.

And its because I am lazy. 

Once I actually start getting more feedback from here and other places I actually plan to compile some songs into an album and then I will do the whole cover thing and all that.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 9, 2011)

Mbxx, doesn't care about MD Hip Hop people.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 9, 2011)

What the fuck is that design lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

In B4 illuminati


----------



## Yosha (Jan 9, 2011)

Riccardo tisci is a fashion desginer and did a "street" collection awhile back. Its inspired by one of his pieces.

Looks dope, reminds me of older album covers. Not the new artsy norm shit, you know.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2011)

It's a bit much

seriously that piece is a compositional nightmare, it's way too crowded, the colors and structure are so muted it looks like fucking rug.

I am looking forward to the album and single though.


----------



## God (Jan 9, 2011)

ILLUMINATIIII

I dont know, I just dont have high hopes for this album. Ever since BP3, with Jay it's like


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ILLUMINATIIII
> 
> I dont know, I just dont have high hopes for this album. Ever since BP3, with Jay it's like



Yess but Jay with Ye = 

Run this Town
Diamons from Sierra Lieone
So Appaled
Never Let Me Down

If the LP comes near the level of awesomeness from the above mentioned tracks I'm satisfied

Also pretty sure H.A.M stands for Ho's And Money


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 9, 2011)

Doesnt it kind of have that "Dynasty" feel to it though? Thats what I thought of when I looked at the cover. Also, Kanye mentioned that the album was going to be some shit like dark couture (sp?) hip hop.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, this is the new Intelligent Hip Hop thread. I'll update the OP with links to the other two in a bit.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2011)

In an 8-bit.


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 10, 2011)

first disscussion?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 10, 2011)

Dag III keep it coming my dudes


----------



## Deweze (Jan 10, 2011)

Woah I wondered what happened


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 10, 2011)

Whats good yo Cyphon I like the way you rhyme kid thats whats good.  Ill post some of my stuff later.. For now here is a beat I Re-did that I loved of J coles that I plan to jump on.  Cyphon where do you record?  Also Lets Collab.  Ill make a beat for you.

Here is a Jcole beat i remade.  I think mine sounds better than original.  made drums more bouncy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mImFbngpfo[/YOUTUBE]

Here is the Original
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4WHtvs4qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 10, 2011)

Audible judge my beats sir


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 10, 2011)

oh dag u make beats to deweze thats whats up listening now

I Previewed them all lots of potential.  Flaxen Hair is my favorite.  You should stick to that style more.  The sample is ill too.  What do you use ?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Whats good yo Cyphon I like the way you rhyme kid thats whats good.  Ill post some of my stuff later.. For now here is a beat I Re-did that I loved of J coles that I plan to jump on.  Cyphon where do you record?  Also Lets Collab.  Ill make a beat for you.
> 
> Here is a Jcole beat i remade.  I think mine sounds better than original.  made drums more bouncy.



Cool man thanks. 

I just record in my room. 

Just let me know when ever you have some stuff ready and I am down.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 10, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> oh dag u make beats to deweze thats whats up listening now
> 
> I Previewed them all lots of potential.  Flaxen Hair is my favorite.  You should stick to that style more.  The sample is ill too.  What do you use ?



Thanks

I use Reason + usb keyboard


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2011)

Kanye and Jay-Z released H.A.M


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Did not like it.......At all really.

"I just went HAM" 

Beat wasn't good and verses/flow were meh to me. 

Hope they have better then this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2011)

The song could have been better.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

Kanye is trying to sound like Wiz Khalifa on "H.A.M." which is just odd...but Watch The Throne is supposed to be out next week.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kanye and Jay-Z released H.A.M



I thought the beat was good, Jay's verse was decent, and Kanye's verse was subpar. The trend of saying "going ham" is quite outdated in Hip-Hop terms too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2011)

Jay-Z's lines are classic Jay-Z but not the best form of Jay-Z but this new Jay-Z that's come out since American Gangster ended, you know, the one who's not as great as he used to be. Flow was a little faster than he normally raps which is good for him. Kanye West though is classic Kanye and I'm not surprised by his verse. I expected something like that. Not really great verses from either of them. The beat didn't sound well either. 

It could have been better.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2011)

Jay Z has fallen off greatly.  Like since the blue print days to now, its not the same..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah. Jay-Z from his Black Album days solidified him and pretty much was the last hurrah. I will admit though that American Gangster Jay-Z had the lyrics on point and was great although it wasn't Black Album and before. Since then he's really fallen. If I were him I'd officially end my career with one last album and let that be it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea Def. end your career.  It's almost like when Jordan returned to the NBA and watching him play it was painful seeing him get dunked on and crossed up.  He'd have flashes of brilliance; but it just isn't the same.

TO say their are a lot of rappers that need to retire.
Nas is my favorite and hes not too far behind.  I believe he was one more good classic album in him than he needs to hang it up, or stick with creative projects


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 11, 2011)

when did pharaoh Monch join Duck Down?:amazed

does Mic Tyson have a release date or anything?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it me or does Jay Z seem more like a follower then a leader here? 

It seems more like he is just trying to keep up with trends instead of setting them. 

Honestly I could say the same for Em. 

I mean these are great rappers who are settling for working with Young Money just to be relevant when they could do it on their own. 

Something just don't feel right about it. Kind of goes back to how J Cole described it I guess.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like the album is going to suck

How the hell do they pick a garbage beat like that


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2011)

yea its pretty shameful.  But the generation below us 12-17 will eat this crap and call it a classic.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It seems more like he is just trying to keep up with trends instead of setting them.



He's set more Hip-Hop and NY trends in his career than most rappers ever will. A lot of people jumped on the anti-auto-tune bandwagon after he released _D.O.A_.

I thought it was common knowledge that Jay-Z had fallen off. In fact, most of the prominent 90's rappers have.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow sounds like some goon shit ace hood ass beat. Its definately a radio song, but I am hoping this isn't one of the highlights of the album....


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 11, 2011)

I just hope they have Pete Rock, Primo and Madlib beats on there.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon you said it, he sounds like he's following rather than setting. Sure he changed the game up with D.O.A but that's it. It's sad to see him like this and as you all know this is coming from a huge Jay-Z fan, I mean look at my theme. He's done enough but it's time to officially pass the torch rather than saying you're going to and then not do it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2011)

Jay Z would have left the game as one of the greats with The Black Album but no he just had to come out of retirement.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, 2011 starts out bad. 
- lead single Watch the throne is mehh
- lead single R.E.D is weak
- lead single of Detox wasnt that great either

So much for my anticipated '11 albums

Lupe will drop soon, he hasnt dissapointed yet


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 11, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Deweze (Jan 11, 2011)

Asian Drama FC


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 11, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> when did pharaoh Monch join Duck Down?:amazed
> 
> does Mic Tyson have a release date or anything?



??????? No one??????


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Nope lmao



Cyphon said:


> Is it me or does Jay Z seem more like a follower then a leader here?
> 
> It seems more like he is just trying to keep up with trends instead of setting them.
> 
> ...



Cosign.



Audible Phonetics said:


> yea its pretty shameful.  But the generation below us 12-17 will eat this crap and call it a classic.



I fall in that demographic and sadly, it's true


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ^ Nope lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u mean u dont like Duckdown:amazed or nope u just dont know when its comin out


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Is it me or does Jay Z seem more like a follower then a leader here?
> 
> It seems more like he is just trying to keep up with trends instead of setting them.
> 
> ...



This argument has been going on since he released Sunshine on Vol. 1.  We all know what he's capable of so let him make his money and pander to his enormous variety of fans, lay off him.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

^ that's retarded


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

What is          ?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Mider T said:


> This argument has been going on since he released Sunshine on Vol. 1.  We all know what he's capable of so let him make his money and pander to his enormous variety of fans, lay off him.



Let him make his money?

Does he really need more at this point?

I mean his original defense was that he didn't rhyme like Common Sense because it didn't make cents. 

Well he has plenty of cents and dollars at this point so why not go for quality?

Look Im not hating. Jay is one of my favorites of all time, probably even 2nd on my list, but I can only defend the guy so much. 

Anyway my point wasn't even to badmouth him. I was simply asking if I am the only one who feels an ugly shift in the pattern. 

I can understand people arguing he fell off awhile ago but this isn't even about the skill/sound so much as the "feeling" of it all.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yelawolf is the tightest white souther rapper.....Is there another one? No for real though, I just found my copy of trunk muzik and almost forgot entirely about this dude. On the list of dudes making real good southern music right next to KRIT.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Well if I had to choose between Paul Wall and Yelawolf.....I would choose being deaf


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Let him make his money?
> 
> Does he really need more at this point?
> 
> ...



No such thing as enough money

Heads are the only one upset about this, the general population still loves Hov.  Why fight to please a minority of your fanbase?  Everyone knows he still has the ability, it's not like he lost it.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Well if I had to choose between Paul Wall and Yelawolf.....I would choose being deaf


Why does everyone hate on Yelawolf? He is a good emcee, its not like he raps horrible at all. His flow is on point too. No where near paul wall who I don't even consider to be a emcee.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Is it me or does Jay Z seem more like a follower then a leader here?
> 
> It seems more like he is just trying to keep up with trends instead of setting them.
> 
> ...


Jay has always done that though. He switches his style up all the time to keep relevant. And quiet honestly he may switch his style to current shit but shits on 90% of these rappers on THAT style. 

 As far as Em he's doing what he's always done. The reason he's on tracks with wayne and drake is because they have a following. And what does Em do? Outshines them every track and now everyone is back on Shady's dick. 

Plus people saying "Why is he switching his style" cause Em and Jay has always done that. The reason SSLP > MMLP > Show sounded so different and the same reason RD > BP > Black all sound so different. Now if you don't LIKE that style on that album that's up to you. But it's nothing new from these guys, they've always done what they are doing.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

What's retarded: Knowing an emcee got the ability to spit real lyrics, watching him sellout and not getting mad like "oh he's just getting his dough even he's a gazillionaire, it's all good"

thats bullshit

EDIT: Em is definitely not "doing what he's always done". Listen to Session One and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Mider T said:


> No such thing as enough money



Fair enough 



> Heads are the only one upset about this, the general population still loves Hov.  Why fight to please a minority of your fanbase?  Everyone knows he still has the ability, it's not like he lost it.



Basically because of what I already said. he argued that he rhymes a certain way for the money and masses. So if he already has money and pleased the masses, why not try to further etch your name with the greats.....Not that he hasn't done that already as well. 



Masa Escobar said:


> Why does everyone hate on Yelawolf? He is a good emcee, its not like he raps horrible at all. His flow is on point too. No where near paul wall who I don't even consider to be a emcee.



If I am being honest with you I pretty much hate southern rap and always have. I think it sounds awful. At least songs that sound like the one you just posted. 

There are obvious exceptions like Outkast, Little Brother, J Cole etc... 

As for Yelawolf specifically.....Well I only heard that 1 song you just posted and I was serious about my comment. I would probably rather give up my ability to hear altogether then have to sit through an entire album sounding like that. 

I mean if he is getting money its all good. I know the south feeds off of that sound, it just isn't for me and as a critic I like to mostly blunt even if I sound like a hater.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What's retarded: Knowing an emcee got the ability to spit real lyrics, watching him sellout and not getting mad like "oh he's just getting his dough even he's a gazillionaire, it's all good"
> 
> thats bullshit
> 
> EDIT: Em is definitely not "doing what he's always done". Listen to Session One and you'll see what I mean.



Doing what he's always done in the sense of switching his style up every album. Which is exactly what he's done throughout his career. Recovery is no different. He has elements from his previous album but it stands alone as something different and obviously a very well made album. It's his American Gangster basically.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah he changed his style every album, but he did it without stooping to a level he doesn't have to. Always had the multies, always had passion, always had punchlines. These are things that have stayed consistent throughout his first 3 albums. These days, it's like Em, what are you doing.. 

Saying Wayne and Kanye would kill him, using horrible Young Money-esque puns, and no multies


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> As far as Em he's doing what he's always done.



Had to stop here and say "hell naw man". 

This is not Em at all. Em is the one who made a career off of dissing trends and poppy people. 

The real Eminem or "old" Eminem if you will, would have gone through with the disses he talked about on Talking to Myself. 

This new Em is sorry shell of what he should be. Not lyrically or flow wise or anything like that, but just in his general demeanor and outlook. 

Its actually sad to watch. Its like losing Proof took away all of his self confidence and now he looks to others to feel accepted. That may sound to deep for this topic, but it does seem like that. He's just trying to hard now instead of just doing what he always did.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2011)

I seem to have said it wrong. I am saying "He's doing what he always done, switch up his style" You can honestly tell me his SSLP with goofy sounding, comical, punchline, shock value line in anyway resembles his dark humor, angry, upset, mostly serious MMLP em. 

I'm saying his "style" consistently changed throughout his career. That is all. As far as what Em is today, all up to you guys. I personally thing he's back in his zone. Just like accents died for Recovery, the punchlines will die out for his next album. Just like his corny voice on SSLP died out for MMLP. Em focuses on one style so much for awhile and then completely switches it. It's why no matter what album he puts out it's usually interesting and always different views on it. Except Encore cause that was horrible, seriously a TERRIBLE album. Nothing worse from him EVER. 

I actually like the punchlines but I can see why some would dislike it. I do love Multi's, seeing as Eminem Show remains his best album IMO and is strongest in that. This Eminem I like most is his flow. I know some don't like double timing and such but I think it def works atm for him. He's gotta cut out the food talk though, no one cares about mcdonalds man 

Oh and the "Em would diss kanye" yeah he might of with his old self. But this eminem seems to focus on just himself now. If anything he's more confident in himself then anything else. He doesn't need other peoples fame and names to pump himself up. He hops on tracks with big current artist and outshines them everytime without having to diss them. What takes more skill? Yep.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> If I am being honest with you I pretty much hate southern rap and always have. I think it sounds awful. At least songs that sound like the one you just posted.
> 
> There are obvious exceptions like Outkast, Little Brother, J Cole etc...
> 
> ...


I got you, I got you. I've always liked the crunk/bass/funky sound since T.I., UGK, YoungBloodz etc. I don't know what it is, I thinking living in atlanta really did it for me all around. Even though in south florida we live off that sound too. All preference though, its definately my prefered hip hop.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

I got what you meant. What he's consistent with, is switching it up every album right? I agree, however there are things that have carried through his other albums regardless of his style. This Eminem lacks everything that made his original fans (imo) love him in the first place.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2011)

Em is not Slim anymore. Slim is gone for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What's retarded: Knowing an emcee got the ability to spit real lyrics, watching him sellout and not getting mad like "oh he's just getting his dough even he's a gazillionaire, it's all good"
> 
> thats bullshit



Hov is a businessman (well specifically a "business, man") so let him handle his business, damn


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Cubey and Masa got the right idea here.

Mider T don't got me, Freeway and Foxy.....


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

For real..

H'd probably be, lyrically, Talib Kweli. Truthfully, he wanna rhyme like Common Sense.. But he did five mil, he ain't been rhymin like Common since


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Em is not Slim anymore. Slim is gone for sure.



I'm ok with that. Slim did his thing but slim hasn't been here since MMLP. Show completely lacked Slim and it's his best album. 



Cubey said:


> I got what you meant. What he's consistent with, is switching it up every album right? I agree, however there are things that have carried through his other albums regardless of his style. This Eminem lacks everything that made his original fans (imo) love him in the first place.


No not really, you just liked those three albums themes. SSLP doesn't feel like show or MMLP at all really save some humor. Rock bottom feels very different then saying goodbye to hollywood or Marshall Matters. All three are personal dark songs but Rock Bottom gives a very real and crappy lookout on a everyday life. Marshall matters and Hollywood focus more on well being rich and being rich doesn't solve problems. Very different problems though between even those two songs. Just like going through changes feels different then all three of those but is very personal and still a very well made song. 

And I'm an original fan *Got SSLP few weeks before MMLP came out* and I loved Recovery. Doesn't mean can't call him out on his shit though, Encore is terrible and Relapse while interesting was defiantly not a album I wanted to hear as comeback. I was done with "Slim Shady" I wanted Eminem.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm ok with that. Slim did his thing but slim hasn't been here since MMLP. Show completely lacked Slim and it's his best album.


Woah, Woah to each his own. Thats a nice opinion but no, not for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Slim was still around even on Relapse, albeit not at the top of his game. The only time Slim hasn't been Slim is now. On Recovery.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm ok with that. Slim did his thing but slim hasn't been here since MMLP. Show completely lacked Slim and it's his best album.
> 
> 
> No not really, you just liked those three albums themes. SSLP doesn't feel like show or MMLP at all really save some humor. Rock bottom feels very different then saying goodbye to hollywood or Marshall Matters. All three are personal dark songs but Rock Bottom gives a very real and crappy lookout on a everyday life. Marshall matters and Hollywood focus more on well being rich and being rich doesn't solve problems. Very different problems though between even those two songs. Just like going through changes feels different then all three of those but is very personal and still a very well made song.
> ...



I like Em more than Slim (MMLP/TES are favorites) but I still hated Recovery. It has nothing to do with his persona.

Yes, he did switch up subject matter but like I said, there were things he has stayed consistent with throughout his career, especially in terms of technical rhyming.

He's always done multies - something incredibly lacking on Recovery. He's always had punchlines and comical stories - both were missing on Recovery, yet added *shudders* puns.. He has always talked about problems he was going through in his life, but never _whined._ Even TES had moments of Slim on songs like Square Dance and Business..

This is neither Em, Slim or Marshall.. I dont even know what to call him.

That's not to knock your opinion of course


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2011)

I just don't see how slim died on show.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I just don't see how slim died on show.



Exactly.

Encore - Just Lose It, Puke, Big Weenie etc.....All SS craziness.

And Relapse you could argue was almost purely the SS persona in a lot of cases.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2011)

Encore sucked


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2011)

lol parallax coming in with the one liners again! I think Marshall Mathers lp is his best work. He is still goes hard when he wants too, not usually though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2011)

I wasn't saying Encore was good, though I don't think it sucked either.

Anyway MMLP was my favorite.


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

Same here, though TES is not far behind at all. TIC alone could put it up there.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree Cubey. 

I wouldn't put SSLP far behind them either personally. Not quite there but still.


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah SSLP was great  as well. He had the most punchlines in that album, aside from maybe Infinite..


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> lol parallax coming in with the one liners again! I think Marshall Mathers lp is his best work. He is still goes hard when he wants too, not usually though.



It's what I do man.

Especially when pertaining to topics that have been discussed numerous times on this thread.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2011)

You didn't know? It goes Jay, Em, J.Cole, Lupe and keeps going in rotation.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> You didn't know? It goes Jay, Em, J.Cole, 2 Pac and Biggie, Andre from Outkast, Jada, Kurupt, Nas and then me



Fixed


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2011)

and then me, get off the T.I.P. of my dick...everytime I try to talk about sean p, scaramanga, godfather don, budden, big twins etc etc It goes

"yeah, so jay fell off" "WHEN IS LAZERS COMING OUT DUDZ" "J.Cole can be my babys daddy"

Or any other rapper from some herb that started listening to hip hop in 04. Or some dudes might get real underground and talk about Kweli and Mos :rofl


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Slim was still around even on Relapse, albeit not at the top of his game. The only time Slim hasn't been Slim is now. On Recovery.



Slim was on relapse but it didn't feel like slim. It felt more like an experimental album for horror themes. It did it well enough but didn't feel like slim shady. Slim Shady is criminal, still don't give a darn, my fault, around the world. Relapse only song that really resembled that was maybe Underground. That's how I view slim anyway. 



Cubey said:


> I like Em more than Slim (MMLP/TES are favorites) but I still hated Recovery. It has nothing to do with his persona.
> 
> Yes, he did switch up subject matter but like I said, there were things he has stayed consistent with throughout his career, especially in terms of technical rhyming.
> 
> ...



I agree on multies. His comical stories were completely missing form MMLP/Show. What stories were funny on either of those? Drips was arguably the worst song on there next to business. So I disagree on him always have comical stories and punchlines were bunch together so much on Recovery that I'm surprised your saying it's missing from it. If anything it's on it TO much. Puns are still punchlines and some of them were pretty funny/good. Not ALL were terrible. 

And Em has been whining since MMLP. It sounds like you just got sick of em talking about his problems  I never get bored of his problems cause despite how rich he becomes his problems are everyday shit. 

And if you think that's slim on Square Dance and business then that's slim on So bad and WTP. Though to me none of these really feel like "Slim" just Eminem. 

Not saying your wrong btw just disagreeing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> You didn't know? It goes Jay, Em, J.Cole, Lupe and keeps going in rotation.



Pretty much


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 12, 2011)

I miss the Em that pointed out the hypocrisy in American society 

"And told me that my tape taught 'em to swear
What about the make-up you allow your 12-year-old daughter to wear?"

"Yeah, I probably got a couple of screws up in my head loose
But no worse, than what's goin on in your parents' bedrooms"

Its funny that some of his stories contained so much truth


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

Those aren't really stories, pointing out shit people don't like to see is all


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

To each his own I guess


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

But how do you guys feel about Copywrite? He's been grindin in the underground for about a decade. He recently just dropped a album called The Life and Times of Peter Nelson.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z3WZt0sD2s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzTh-tAJuGM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuYOnhdqyAs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSisT5IeEVI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZHsEEb7t_w[/YOUTUBE]

Peep him if you haven't (though I'm sure the underground heads here know of him)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 12, 2011)

XXL Cover: Eminem signs Slaughterhouse and Yelawulf to Shady Records


----------



## Deweze (Jan 12, 2011)

lol rap labels are looking great for the future

Idk about yelawolf though...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDfQWkl7Lhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2011)

He signed Yelawolf?


----------



## Slacker (Jan 12, 2011)

Are any of you guys into Spanish Hip-Hop? That's what I've been listening to for the past three weeks.


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

Idk about Spanish Hip-Hop but I do listen to rappers that are spanish 

What's wrong with Yelawolf? I've heard good things about him..


----------



## Thor (Jan 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYNltPkzpTc[/YOUTUBE]

50 went in on this suprisingly.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, Yelawolf is awful, though he seems like a really cool and humble guy.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 12, 2011)

I recommend you all listen to Setbacks by Schoolboy Q. Especially if you like Kendrick Lamar. And if you aren't listening to Kendrick Lamar, get your head out from under that rock.

Also...


----------



## Deweze (Jan 12, 2011)

*Jay Electronica *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPLfSbejUuc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uADsIEqGzQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Idk about Spanish Hip-Hop but I do listen to rappers that are spanish
> 
> What's wrong with Yelawolf? I've heard good things about him..



Not sure the hate either. I think his flow and voice is fine. It's really his content that's lacking. But that can change.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 12, 2011)

XV !!!!!

Thanks for opening my eyes G.O.A.T. 
or in this case my ears!


----------



## Deweze (Jan 12, 2011)

I would be mad too

Dudes making songs with Kanye, Common, Lupe and Mos Def and getting compared to garbage Soulja boy 

That shit will never leave his mind, he's probably thinking "what the fuck am I doing wrong?"


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Not sure the hate either. I think his flow and voice is fine. It's really his content that's lacking. But that can change.



Yep, that's the main problem. I've seen people take shots at him mostly because of his Southern status and think he's a ignorant Gucci/Wacka type.

Though, I must admit that I havent listened to too much of his stuff, so I could be wrong about this stuff.



By the way, does anyone here listen to Aesop Rock? I really cannot understand how he has such a large and loyal fanbase when he is so fucking horrible


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 12, 2011)

Yelawolf is garbage.



Cubey said:


> Yep, that's the main problem. I've seen people take shots at him mostly because of his Southern status and think he's a ignorant Gucci/Wacka type.



Probably cause of his accent.


> By the way, does anyone here listen to Aesop Rock? I really cannot understand how he has such a large and loyal fanbase when he is so fucking horrible



You sure it's not cause he's too complicated for you? 

BTW what do you think of this guy?


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> You sure it's not cause he's too complicated for you?



That must be it, his metaphors are ridiculously complex after all 



> BTW what do you think of this guy?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yep, that's the main problem. I've seen people take shots at him mostly because of his Southern status and think he's a ignorant Gucci/Wacka type.
> 
> Though, I must admit that I havent listened to too much of his stuff, so I could be wrong about this stuff.
> 
> ...



Yeah well being that he is southern most of his content is boring for me. But I wouldn't label him horrible. He's not Wayne or Gucci or anything but he's a decent rapper. He has potential on different types of beats.


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah well being that he is southern most of his content is boring for me. But I wouldn't label him horrible. He's not Wayne or Gucci or anything but he's a decent rapper. He has potential on different types of beats.



To be fair, Wayne isn't nearly as bad as Gucci, he's had lyrics in the past


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 12, 2011)

Deweze said:


> I would be mad too
> 
> Dudes making songs with Kanye, Common, Lupe and Mos Def and getting compared to garbage Soulja boy
> 
> That shit will never leave his mind, he's probably thinking "what the fuck am I doing wrong?"



what song does he have with Lupe?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 12, 2011)

New Lupe freestyle On a preme beat!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G3WtOYcXjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 12, 2011)

Lupe's freestyles are great because you can really tell he's going off the top for his rather than saying a written. That's impressive.


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2011)

Dead Prec: Yeah, he's an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Not feeling him at all. How can people say he has a better delivery than Nas...


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Dead Prec: Yeah, he's an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Not feeling him at all. How can people say he has a better delivery than Nas...



Or O.C., Prodigy, and Snoop? The guy I'm arguing is one of those underground groupies that jock anything so as long as they have hot lyrics but doesn't give a shit delivery and flow.

Here's the thread, I'm dead prez the guy I'm arguing against is class_theking and it starts around pg3. 

Is he trolling?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2011)

What's with the Yelawolf hate? Dude is no where near as bad as some of you are making him sound.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 12, 2011)

lol @ anyone having a better delivery than Snoop in his prime.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 12, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> lol @ anyone having a better delivery than Snoop in his prime.



He thinks delivery and flow are subjective and can't be objectively quantified, but has an overt boner for anyone who shoves in multies in every bar.

As far as Snoop goes, I think Prodigy in the Infamous can match him.


----------



## smokedanknugs (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh we're talking about new Yelawolf?  I thought we meant NWA one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess I can empathize with Cyphon tough. I can't stand listening to rappers drom up north, particularly NY. I can't stand the accent. I would listen to Cool Kids, Outkast, or Luda over rappers like Jay simply because that accent is almost intolerable for me.

Weird shit, I know, but it bothers me.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah not liking a rapper over accents is pretty weird.

And slightly shallow


----------



## Yosha (Jan 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> XXL Cover: Eminem signs Slaughterhouse and Yelawulf to Shady Records


I heard the reason why he did this and its because everyone has shown him love and respected him as an emcee. Yeah, his content not might be what you guys listen too but luda is in the same boat. Yelawolf = actually a real emcee, anyone see his cypher with raekwon?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I guess I can empathize with Cyphon tough. I can't stand listening to rappers drom up north, particularly NY. I can't stand the accent. I would listen to Cool Kids, Outkast, or Luda over rappers like Jay simply because that accent is almost intolerable for me.
> 
> Weird shit, I know, but it bothers me.



Its not the accent that turns me off of the music. 

Its the skill/overall sound. Production is a big part of it as well. 

In Yelawolf's case he's just annoying overall. Whether it be voice, flow or whatever. He's just irritating to listen to. At least in the examples posted so far.

@Masa - I wouldn't compare him to Luda. I mean maybe from a technical standpoint you can but Luda was one of my favorite artists up until albums like Battle of the Sexes. Yelawolf, not so much.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah not liking a rapper over accents is pretty weird.
> 
> And slightly shallow



In an art such as rapping, voice/breath control is a big thing.  For some, the biggest thing.  It's nothing to be surprised about.

That said I personally haven't had a problem with anybody's voice that I can recall (not even Canibus).  Rapping voice I mean, speaking is a completely different thing.

Well...aside from a slight annoyance of Immortal Technique and Aesop Rock, but that's more of the voice and way they speak rather than accent.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 13, 2011)

You like luda but you don't like the dirty south type sound? I mean, compare in aspects that they are both talented emcees with no real content. Thats all really. I can understand that his accent will turn away listeners...


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 13, 2011)

Luda has always been an exception for me. Maybe it is his energy and delivery....Or something, but Luda I have liked a lot up until his more recent efforts. 

Not to mention Luda is pretty witty in his rhymes and has said some pretty creative things here and there. 

And yeah, I don't like Crime Mob or Pastor Troy.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 13, 2011)

Young Jeezy The recession was great as well


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 13, 2011)

ONly down south rappers I tolerate are Outkast, Luda, Jeezy, and Ric Ross

Anyone else tossed under the bus


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 13, 2011)

Then you're missing out on some good rappers.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 13, 2011)

answer my question Deweze !!!!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2011)

Why hasn't Goodie Mob been mentioned when it comes down to great South rap?  Or Cunninglynguists?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2011)

Goodie Mob in general don't get their fair dues, imo.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 13, 2011)

Cunninglynguist is good, very overrated though. Piece of strange is very very overrated in my opinion. As for Goodie mob, soul food was a great album...There whole discography is really good. That goes for anyone in Dungeon Fam really.

Also:
Devin the dude
Scarface
UGK
early three 6 mafia
B.O.B.
8ball & MJG
Killer Mike
Nappy Roots

All good artist/groups


----------



## Deweze (Jan 13, 2011)

JB the Jedi said:


> answer my question Deweze !!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI3dPyYVQY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lil Brother is from NC.......


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2011)

UGK is great, some of the best southern hip hop to ever be released.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Its not the accent that turns me off of the music.
> 
> Its the skill/overall sound. Production is a big part of it as well.
> 
> ...



Well that's what I mean. For one reason or another, there's something there that is not desired.




Parallax said:


> yeah not liking a rapper over accents is pretty weird.
> 
> And slightly shallow



It's not that I don't like them because of their accent, just I'd rather listen to someone else over them. An accent doesn't make their music bad, just less appealing.

Ludacris was my favorite rapper until recently. He's fell off, on his solo work anyway. He still does alright on guest features.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Why hasn't Goodie Mob been mentioned when it comes down to great South rap?  Or Cunninglynguists?



Those are real names?


----------



## Kittan (Jan 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HZ4x_eMxYxo[/YOUTUBE] I like Goodie Mob


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Those are real names?



Wait, you've never listened to Goodie Mob?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Those are real names?



Yes

and they are excellent groups


----------



## Yosha (Jan 13, 2011)

Everytime i see cunninglynguist it makes me laugh. Its "lol I see what you did thar".


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 13, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI3dPyYVQY4[/YOUTUBE]



lol, hear that, thought it was jus big sean n lupe. never mind.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2011)

Anybody ever heard of Dee-1?


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 13, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Anybody ever heard of Dee-1?



IIRC, isn't he that guy with dreads, supposedly talking to 50, Wayne, and Jay in his video? The concept was rather corny, but he has skills. Besides that, I don't know anything about him.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 13, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> ONly down south rappers I tolerate are Outkast, Luda, Jeezy, and Ric Ross
> 
> Anyone else tossed under the bus



You're talking crazy now.

Little Brother, Big K.R.I.T., Bun B, The Clipse, 'Face(the real King), Curren$y, Jay Elec, J. Cole, Devin the Dude, Cee-Lo, Killer Mike, etc. The South has _plenty_ of heat.


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2011)

No one fucks with K-Rino on here? 



Dead Precedence said:


> Or O.C., Prodigy, and Snoop? The guy I'm arguing is one of those underground groupies that jock anything so as long as they have hot lyrics but doesn't give a shit delivery and flow.
> 
> Here's the thread, I'm dead prez the guy I'm arguing against is *class_theking* and it starts around pg3.
> 
> Is he trolling?





I've seen him when I lurked there, he is so full of shit. Pretentious too :taichou



Masa Escobar said:


> I heard the reason why he did this and its because everyone has shown him love and respected him as an emcee. Yeah, his content not might be what you guys listen too but luda is in the same boat. Yelawolf = actually a real emcee, anyone see his cypher with raekwon?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 13, 2011)

I live in the south and honestly I'm tired of people looking down on us. We have some good rappers but the problem is that most of them aren't listened to. Either they're not good enough or too underground so people can't understand. I hope it changes soon. I believe it's possible to go beyond those stereotypes, people just aren't doing it right. It's not that hard either. I just don't get it. In my state for example 99% don't even know who Lupe is. It's sad.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm from Georgia and I hate that rappers especially from my state get a bad rap because of shit like soulja boy and Gucci. It doesn't help that this is all on the radio around here either. The South has plenty of great rappers, they just get overlooked a lot.

I literally had an hour discussion with my cousin why J. Cole was a better rapper than Gucci. He wouldn't accept it. Then I got called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for listening to B.o.B. Sad, because that's a lot of dudes attitude around here.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2011)

The South had the potential to be the best region period.  Didn't quite happen but man do they have some great rappers and a really incredible sound altogether.  I really never understood the whole west/east/south pride because all three regions (plus Chicago and the mid-west) do some impressive work.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know of many midwest rappers besides Lupe, Kanye, Common, Nelly (hip/hop), and Jeremih. Would Eminem be considered midwest?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> IIRC, isn't he that guy with dreads, supposedly talking to 50, Wayne, and Jay in his video? The concept was rather corny, but he has skills. Besides that, I don't know anything about him.



Yeah.  I met him today.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2011)

Technically the south has to be looked down upon since it is geographically below the north

Anyway I agree with what you guys are saying. It sucks that the south has such a bad rap (no pun intended) because of its mainstream players. It does have some damn good representatives but again, it is what people can see. When the main people getting heard are people like Gucci, Wayne, Soulja Boy etc....Well, what choice do people have but to say it sucks? 

East and west has terrible rappers as well but there is still a strong representation of quality rappers in the spotlight. The south just needs to get more people out there with more skill/a better sound. The other thing with the south is that even the good rappers embrace the shitty sound sometimes, which makes it look even worse. 

And the last issue, at least from my standpoint is that the south doesn't even get credit for some rappers. I would say anyone who doesn't know J Cole would never place him in the south and the same would go for people like Little Brother etc....They just don't have the "deep" south sound. Of course most people would probably know these things. 

I think I rambled a bit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> You're talking crazy now.
> 
> Little Brother, Big K.R.I.T., Bun B, The Clipse, 'Face(the real King), Curren$y, Jay Elec, J. Cole, Devin the Dude, Cee-Lo, Killer Mike, etc. The South has _plenty_ of heat.



Unfortunately half those rappers you named do not rhyme like they are from the south.  Within Hiphop you have different sub Generes.  J cole..J elec..Curren$y..Clipse..Little brother.. all rhyme with east coast flow.

ALl those dudes are fine.  if you look at the artist I listed they have a true down south flow to them


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No one fucks with K-Rino on here?



hell yea. 
i got that worst rapper alive from best buy afew years ago.

[YOUTUBE]DGfvDQ-nB-4[/YOUTUBE]
that not a "down south" flow or whatever?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Unfortunately half those rappers you named do not rhyme like they are from the south.  Within Hiphop you have different sub Generes.  J cole..J elec..Curren$y..Clipse..Little brother.. all rhyme with east coast flow.
> 
> ALl those dudes are fine.  if you look at the artist I listed they have a true down south flow to them



This is kinda a dumb question but what exactly is a down south flow?

I mean you can tell when it has a southern south in the music, but what makes the flow "southern"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2011)

Examples of Southern Flow are
UGK, 8 Ball, Bun B, David Banner, Gucci Mayne, Wakka flocka, Soulja Boy, Juvenile, Trick Daddy.

Those rappers u named who are from the south rhyme with an East Coast Style.
These are true Down South Rappers, who sound southern when they rap.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2011)

iono I think Goodie Mob is as south as you can get really.  

Same with Outkast

Cunning are also distinctly south and I don't hear no east coast flow from them.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2011)

I know what AP is saying and I eluded to it in my post as well. 

Some southern rappers don't really sound "south" in the truest sense of the style. J Cole is a great example. I don't think anyone would ever guess he is from the south based on his sound.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2011)

No one would Guess Jay Electronica is from the south either.  Matter fact many try to knock on him that he stole an East Coast flow while tryna rep the south so hard


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2011)

I was shocked when i learned Jay Elect was from New Orleans myself


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I don't know of many midwest rappers besides Lupe, Kanye, Common, Nelly (hip/hop), and Jeremih. Would Eminem be considered midwest?



Of course. Elzhi, Dilla, Binary Star, Tech N9ne, Twista, Crucial Conflict, Gemini, Cudi, Bone Thugs N Harmony, Atmosphere[I think?], Royce...


----------



## Deweze (Jan 14, 2011)

I uploaded Trying People on soundcloud if you guys need it


----------



## Yosha (Jan 14, 2011)

Southern slang and draw usually define the southern flow.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No one fucks with K-Rino on here?



He's alright, I wish he did more songs like these


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

Cyphon, what are you talking about when  southern rappers embrace a shitty sound? Production wise?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Examples of Southern Flow are
> UGK, 8 Ball, Bun B, David Banner, Gucci Mayne, Wakka flocka, Soulja Boy, Juvenile, Trick Daddy.
> 
> Those rappers u named who are from the south rhyme with an East Coast Style.
> These are true Down South Rappers, who sound southern when they rap.



Trick Daddy is more of a Miami Bass sound than true Southern.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone can recommend me a good album? One that include killing, "bitches and whores"...just something nice


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 14, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Anyone can recommend me a good album? One that include killing, "bitches and whores"...just something nice



OJ Simpson


----------



## Kittan (Jan 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UdamoWCsnpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I don't know of many midwest rappers besides Lupe, Kanye, Common, Nelly (hip/hop), and Jeremih. Would Eminem be considered midwest?



Eminem is considered global 

As for the southern rappers, there are some good ones, but they usually lack the "traditional" southern flow. 
I guess I dont really hate southern rappers but rather the "southern flow" which usually goes hand in hand with wack lyrics

Still West Coast > ALL


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Cyphon, what are you talking about when  southern rappers embrace a shitty sound? Production wise?



Mostly yeah. 

Its different things but production is a big part of it. There were elements like the chopped and screwed stuff and the more slow boring flow some of them have. 

I guess part of it is the unity as well. I feel like the good reps. of the south should have defended their position a little more. Dissed some people and that kind of thing.

Many may not agree with that sentiment but I look at it like that with everything. I have always fiend for a rap civil war between the north and the south. Of course I wanted the good south rappers to be excluded from insults. Thats what pissed me off so much about Eminem embracing Wayne. There were so many times I thought Em was going to come out and actually sling some insults before Recovery came out and he acted like a humble asshole.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't know if that has been posted yet, but 





Hope it happens.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2011)

I dont know what it is, but I been bumpin the fuck outta this lately

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z3WZt0sD2s[/YOUTUBE]



Bleach said:


> I don't know of many midwest rappers besides Lupe, Kanye, Common, Nelly (hip/hop), and Jeremih. Would Eminem be considered midwest?



Yeah, he would. As well as Copywrite.



.ProFound. said:


> hell yea.
> i got that worst rapper alive from best buy afew years ago.
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqrMOzgIUl0[/YOUTUBE]

WRA was a great pick-up 
He just dropped Annihilation of the Evil Machine a month or two prior.. Haven't checked it out yet, but I've heard great things. So far, I'd have to say Triple Darkness Vol. 2 was his best work 



Dead Precedence said:


> He's alright, I wish he did more songs like these


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 14, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Who doesn't know Lupe?


You'd really be surprised. It's like a different world down here in the South. I turn on the radio and all I hear from rap is Young Money everywhere, Waka, random crappy southern artists who have songs that usually revolve around "she bad, she know she bad", "I'm bout my cake I'm bout my cake", "don't fight with me" (Boosie) and while I could look their names up it's not worth it, Soulja Boy also other randoms but never anything serious. The last time I heard a Lupe track was years ago and it was Superstar and I will say that Who Dat was played a good amount of times. J. Cole's on the radio here and he does get some airplay to push out the crap artists. I'm at least glad for that. 

But it's not good. Personally I rap and I don't have anything recorded yet, once I do I'll let everyone hear but I don't have the slow flow like 99% of southerners do. I don't think my voice is near like theirs are. My speed is closer to the speed of the East coast and a little Midwest. No offense to Southern rappers but the fact is that there's something missing. I can't wait until music actually gets played on the radios here frequently that can dominate this crap.

It's sickening.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I dont know what it is, but I been bumpin the fuck outta this lately
> 
> 
> Yeah, he would. As well as Copywrite.



I hope you know Copywrite's one of his favorite rappers prepare to suffer some serious raigen effect. 



> That's my shit  But honestly, I think he's one of the best out the south.



Dude's dope no doubt, he's also been in the game since like the 80s and has been doing his lyrical shit long before even Canibus, kinda sad how little recognition he gets.  Z-ro's dope as well, and he's from the south. 





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You'd really be surprised. It's like a different world down here in the South. I turn on the radio and all I hear from rap is Young Money everywhere, Waka, random crappy southern artists who have songs that usually revolve around "she bad, she know she bad", "I'm bout my cake I'm bout my cake", "don't fight with me" (Boosie) and while I could look their names up it's not worth it, Soulja Boy also other randoms but never anything serious. The last time I heard a Lupe track was years ago and it was Superstar and I will say that Who Dat was played a good amount of times. J. Cole's on the radio here and he does get some airplay to push out the crap artists. I'm at least glad for that.
> 
> But it's not good. Personally I rap and I don't have anything recorded yet, once I do I'll let everyone here but I don't have the slow flow like 99% of southerners do. I don't think my voice is near like theirs are. My speed is closer to the speed of the East coast and a little Midwest. No offense to Southern rappers but the fact is that there's something missing. I can't wait until music actually gets played on the radios here frequently that can dominate this crap.
> 
> It's sickening.



I stopped listening to the radio a while ago though with the emergence of some decent artists, I should start again.  Yeah it also sucks how the south is blamed for killling hip hop, when they have some really dope rappers out there.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> I hope you know Copywrite's one of his favorite rappers prepare to suffer some serious raigen effect.



Hey, he also likes RA.. not gonna hurt me in anyways 





> Dude's dope no doubt, he's also been in the game since like the 80s and has been doing his lyrical shit long before even Canibus, kinda sad how little recognition he gets.  Z-ro's dope as well, and he's from the south.



Yeah, he totally reminds me of Bis, and cosign on that, Z-ro is the fucking shit. The Southern underground is full of dope mofo's.

Btw, speaking of Canibus..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrqxyhSzh-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 14, 2011)

as far as down south rap is concerned, everyone remember 69boys? and Luke and all them cats from the early 90's? what we have now is like the unintelligent evolution of them. I mean back in the day it was catchy but it didn't seem so full of nothing.....now its just catchy with words put in to rhyme.....I wish I could put my finger on why it went this way but I just don't know.

PS I live in UT but I'm from South Carolina and will probably be moving back soon, so I do know a lil of what I'm talking about LOL


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

And 95 South?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 14, 2011)

Man i cant get enough of J cole 

but i wish he stops saying ^ (use bro) every freaking time in his tracks (its probably coz i havent listened to rap for like a year)


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

He does overdue it sometimes, it gets annoying when it gets radio airplay


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mider T said:


> And 95 South?




LOL Yeah 95 south. How could I forget them.....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

Is Lil B a legit rapper? I thought the dude was a parody of shitty rappers or something.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Is Lil B a legit rapper? I thought the dude was a parody of shitty rappers or something.



I don't know what to make of the guy anymore. Whatever he's doing, it's working and he's getting paid. Plus he has a cult following willing to offer themselves to the Based God.

The fact that he went at Buddens though...


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2011)

He tried to go at Jump Off Buddens? That's rawfl.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> He tried to go at Jump Off Buddens? That's rawfl.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2011)

Deck is nasty, he doesn't count 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lnx1qpk4EIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 15, 2011)

You posted that already, but the guy at 1:23 sounds like a bootleg Ghostface.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 15, 2011)

It is, but jocking Ghostface's accent is not cool. 

I personally have no problem against Budden (though he does have beef with my boy Prodigy) I just thought those vids were funny.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2011)

It's these freaking New Yorkers man, they all sound the same


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> He tried to go at Jump Off Buddens? That's rawfl.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhTc5GAs2tg[/YOUTUBE]

"How you go mainstream and run back underground?"


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 15, 2011)

I use to like Budden mostly cause of mood muzik 2 & 3 I aint really listened to him in a while... 
Is slaughterhouse still together making songs? did they ever have an album or anything. I never got into it. I always liked Crooked , when i heard he got in on it i was like hell yea this is a fuckin super-group.

anybody remember this song. I loved this shit when it came out
[YOUTUBE]1dc_gHpKYD0[/YOUTUBE]
Ransom killed it. Everybody did, some of it might be a little corny but this was still one of the best songs i heard any of them on


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> I use to like Budden mostly cause of mood muzik 2 & 3 I aint really listened to him in a while...
> Is slaughterhouse still together making songs? did they ever have an album or anything. I never got into it. I always liked Crooked , when i heard he got in on it i was hell yea yea this is a fuckin super-group.
> 
> anybody remember this song. I loved this shit when it came out
> ...



They got signed to Shady records just the other day alongside Yelawolf. And yeah they have an album and mixtape. Get that shit


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 15, 2011)

I`ve been under a rock i guess. aha


----------



## Yosha (Jan 15, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Sounds like a Justin Bieber concert.
> 
> Dope battle


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dude's so underrated it's a crime, didn't he father Big L's style? Percee P also has a nasty flow, in that battle I posted, but Finesse had better lines.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> I`ve been under a rock i guess. aha


Give that Slaughterhouse album a listen because they are just straight spittin' all over it.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 15, 2011)

first time i ever heard finesse was on big L's album. I dl'd awakening after that. His name never comes up. He's top 20 if anybody is. Next to Jeru i cant think of anybody as underrated


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> I`ve been under a rock i guess. aha



I will get you started man.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EN0R64rk5E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9xa4CXI3eU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 15, 2011)

Never heard the 2nd one before. Thanks

Who do yall thinks the best out the group?
Along time ago i woulda said budden or Royce. but like i said i aint heard to much


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2011)

The second one is from the Slaughterhouse album. You should listen to the album, I personally think its an amazing effort since they recorded it in 6 days.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it wrong that I'm not a huge Slaughterhouse fan?  Iono I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2011)

This ain't on the album but I always liked this track. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHhaf7G6XcE[/YOUTUBE]


.ProFound. said:


> Never heard the 2nd one before. Thanks
> 
> Who do yall thinks the best out the group?
> Along time ago i woulda said budden or Royce. but like i said i aint heard to much


Joell Ortiz IMO.


Parallax said:


> Is it wrong that I'm not a huge Slaughterhouse fan?  Iono I just couldn't get into it.


Nope, I don't think perfectly gel as a group.  But the thing I like most about them is that the competitive nature in them gives you a lot of top notch verses.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Is it wrong that I'm not a huge Slaughterhouse fan?  Iono I just couldn't get into it.





Really?!?! 

What put you off them? Mostly its a major dislike for one of them which just ruins the rest 

As for me my fav is Royce.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 15, 2011)

I think slaughterhouses debut was good. I rotated it heavily.


.ProFound. said:


> Never heard the 2nd one before. Thanks
> 
> Who do yall thinks the best out the group?
> Along time ago i woulda said budden or Royce. but like i said i aint heard to much


Crooked for me is alot nicer. There is something about royce, though, that can't get me into him...Not too mention street hop was GARBAGE.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Crooked for me is alot nicer. There is something about royce, though, that can't get me into him...Not too mention street hop was GARBAGE.


It was horrible.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2011)

For some weird reason something stopped me from listening to Street Hop  So it was that terrible ay?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> Really?!?!
> 
> What put you off them? Mostly its a major dislike for one of them which just ruins the rest
> 
> As for me my fav is Royce.



Iono just as a whole it didn't fully measure up?  Just one thing doesn't turn me off really, I guess it's the overall impact of it.  It just didn't click for me.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Jan 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfpyx8mmnfM[/YOUTUBE]

This is ill


----------



## Deweze (Jan 15, 2011)

Is that really mosdef wtf

His whole page is full of jokes


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 15, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> first time i ever heard finesse was on big L's album. I dl'd awakening after that. His name never comes up. He's top 20 if anybody is. Next to Jeru i cant think of anybody as underrated



Every other member of DITC not named Big L, J live,Smif-n-Wessun, and Aceyalone as well are pretty underrated. Though I'd be hardpressed to name 10 more underrated and better emcees.



Parallax said:


> Is it wrong that I'm not a huge Slaughterhouse fan?  Iono I just couldn't get into it.



Me neither, they bore me for some reason. Though I haven't really put in much effort in listening to their songs.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 15, 2011)

Number #1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt5ghXdq6Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2011)

Think you're looking for this
http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=693880


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2011)

Crooked and Royce's punchlines stay consistent with multies. Joell's are of a lower tier, but Joe never appealed to me that much


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not that I like Ke$ha but Andre 3000 is back on a track:

[YOUTUBE]5qUd17d3Kj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jan 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Crooked and Royce's punchlines stay consistent with multies.* Joell's are of a lower tier*, but Joe never appealed to me that much


I disagree with that. Have you heard Joell's mixtapes? 

Plus his flow is so clean. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgISTTgw0Hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Not that I like Ke$ha but Andre 3000 is back on a track:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5qUd17d3Kj0[/YOUTUBE]



Andre need to stop dicking around and get to making another Outkast album.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 16, 2011)

He is, its the labels fault not his. Same shit happened to big boi.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Really? I always thought Budden was by far the best in the group lyrically, then royce, then Crooked. I always skip Joell so I can't talk much about him



What? Crooked and Royce are way more lyrical not to mention are more versatile than Joey


----------



## Deweze (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT9U2292XGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2011)

Royce was far and away the weakest member of Slaughterhouse. I don't know how I would rate the others but his verses were pretty much all skippable in the songs I liked. 

I think in general I might say Budden > Ortiz > Crooked, but sometimes they switched who did the best. Royce was never the best and mostly the worst.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 16, 2011)

Lyrical Royce is the best and Joey is the weakest.

Royce>Crooked/Joell>Joe Budden

But in terms of making actual albums/mixtapes Joe Budden makes the best and Crooked makes the worst.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Lil B is actually pretty good when he is being serious.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 16, 2011)

lol

notsureifserious


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RsfF-U-DsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 16, 2011)

Lil B can spit when he wants to. Normally he just makes Based music so he doesn't really bring out the hard lyrics.


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Royce was far and away the weakest member of Slaughterhouse. I don't know how I would rate the others but his verses were pretty much all skippable in the songs I liked.
> 
> I think in general I might say Budden > Ortiz > Crooked, but sometimes they switched who did the best. Royce was never the best and mostly the worst.



Damn that's completely contradictory to mine


----------



## Yosha (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, lil b can make real words rhyme when he wants to but other then that its basic imo.

Joey is nice, but, but thinks he is way too good. I don't think royce is bad lyrically at all, rather one of the nastiest if not the best in slaughterhouse. However, its almost like he can't flow with the beat right on every damn track so thats why he bores me...You can be the most lyrical dude ever but I still won't listen to you.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Damn that's completely contradictory to mine



It seems mine is contradictory to pretty much everyone 


But I stand by it. I think Royce is pretty terrible nowadays and I believe I have mentioned before that I have only ever thought he was really good when he worked with Premier.

Boom and Hip Hop to be more specific are 2 songs I really liked him on. 

Budden I have liked since he first came out so I guess I have a sort of soft spot. Ortiz I would say SHOULD be the best, but he isn't consistent and Crooked I can be really sick or just mediocre. You could argue the same think about Budden also.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 16, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Joey is nice, but, but thinks he is way too good. I don't think royce is bad lyrically at all, rather one of the nastiest if not the best in slaughterhouse. However, its almost like he can't flow with the beat right on every damn track so thats why he bores me...You can be the most lyrical dude ever but I still won't listen to you.


Royce is hit or miss to me.  He either says something cool or something stupid. 

I love his delivery though.


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfjjjiZDM7c[/YOUTUBE]

He didn't come correct on this?


----------



## LayZ (Jan 16, 2011)

That was nice but thats always been Elzhi's track to me.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It seems mine is contradictory to pretty much everyone
> 
> 
> But I stand by it. I think Royce is pretty terrible nowadays and I believe I have mentioned before that I have only ever thought he was really good when he worked with Premier.
> ...



"Shake This" is amazing


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah he did his thing on that. Never heard it before this though.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It seems mine is contradictory to pretty much everyone
> 
> 
> But I stand by it. I think Royce is pretty terrible nowadays and I believe I have mentioned before that I have only ever thought he was really good when he worked with Premier.
> ...


So you were all like like pumpin it up when joey b first got on the scene? hahah


LayZ said:


> That was nice but thats always been Elzhi's track to me.


That because its elzhi


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 16, 2011)

Those two Royce and Em tracks that leaked a few months ago were nice as fuck.

Royce beat Em on both of them.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> So you were all like like pumpin it up when joey b first got on the scene? shah



Actually I did like Pump it Up


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Those two Royce and Em tracks that leaked a few months ago were nice as fuck.
> 
> *Royce beat Em on both of them.*



Like that's an accomplishment


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Young Money Eminem is mediocre at best


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 17, 2011)

Joey and Joel Ortiz my opinion nicest flow and delivery. Royce most lyrical but like canibus I can only stomach his voice for so long.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Joey's voice is probably the nicest one out of all of them (No homo), doesnt get boring


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 17, 2011)

How dare this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) desecrate one of the greatest hip hop anthems, hahahahaha


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

His 19 ...

Fucking old ass looking dude


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 17, 2011)

Official whitefolks murderers...


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2011)

Joell and Crooked have the nicest flow IMO. 
Royce always fucks around in his verses, so his verses are usually the worst
Budden is hit or miss for me, but a lot of his tracks usually have a lot of content its just sometimes its boring. 

For example, I love this song. One of my favs.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 17, 2011)

All time Joey B track for me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone checked out No Mercy? A friend of mine told me it was garbage.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Those two Royce and Em tracks that leaked a few months ago were nice as fuck.
> 
> Royce beat Em on both of them.



Royce > Em on living proof
Em >>> Royce on Echo 

Mood Music 3 >>> slaughterhouse. 

And No Mercy was decent at best. Nothing near what the dude can do.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a question and I don't really like hip-hop or rap that much or at all really, but how do you think people would handle an openly gay hip-hop rapper? I got this off the show "1 girl 5 gays" and thought I'd ask it here.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2011)

I for one really wouldn't care as long as he or she had talent, though nobody has really gotten that allegation in over 20 years.

Of course, they'd be an open shot if they ever started a beef.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2011)

I think most rappers would embrace him for the most part. Fans on the other hand would probably be pretty split. I would say more leaning towards not embracing him.

1. It would be a publicity thing so rappers would want to gain on the attention. 

2. Eminem has already openly embraced Elton John who isn't a rapper but still a game man in a rap setting thanks to Em. 

3. Most rappers probably wouldn't want to catch flack from all over the place for openly dissing a gay rapper.

4. Drake seems to get along just fine 


As for me personally, I don't mind gay dudes at all as long as they aren't the super flamboyant ones. So the person being gay wouldn't really effect my opinion of them.

The issue comes from the actual topics he would rap about. If he is rapping about sucking dick and taking it in the butt then I aint listening and rapping along so.....He wouldn't have me listening to him.


----------



## cozmyn852 (Jan 18, 2011)

check this and leave your opinion


----------



## Egotism (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone listen to Big Sean or J. Cole here?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Anyone listen to Big Sean or J. Cole here?



You must be the new guy.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> You must be the new guy.



Yeah just look at the date


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea they are talked about alot in here

New Instrumental Remake I made again.  I love this beat alot and I never found the instrumental so I had to remake it myself.  Chopping the sample was crazy tough but I think I did a good job.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQdSpS7kn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2011)

She's still at it


----------



## Deweze (Jan 18, 2011)

New beat



Might be off topic but what do you guys think of John Legend? I think he makes perfect hooks


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Anyone listen to Big Sean or J. Cole here?



This place was on J. Cole way before he sorta blew up with Friday Night Lights.

[YOUTUBE]3E-z_YvVbAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Jan 18, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> This place was on J. Cole way before he sorta blew up with Friday Night Lights.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3E-z_YvVbAI[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah I started listening to Cole when The Warm Up came.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K688ZSwaGEQ[/YOUTUBE]

I almost forgot this song


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 18, 2011)

^ Dope


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 18, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> This place was on J. Cole way before he sorta blew up with Friday Night Lights.



Cole blew up way before FNL. Most people, myself included got on him when The Warm Up came out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2011)

He's pretty well known everywhere nowadays I met a lot of people who dig him so far.  I like him but I'm not sold on him just yet, once he releases an album then I'll be ready to have a full opinion on him.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Cole blew up way before FNL. Most people, myself included got on him when The Warm Up came out.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 18, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Cole blew up way before FNL. Most people, myself included got on him when The Warm Up came out.



Maybe. But until Friday Night Lights he wasn't really a well known name. Like casual hip hop fans did not know about J. Cole until Friday Night Lights.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 18, 2011)

throwback wayne, when i was feeling him.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 18, 2011)

The Suffix and Dedication 2 Wayne>


----------



## Unalert (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone got some shit similar to Common Market? Just recently started really giving his old stuff a listen, I like this "white guy quick rapping flow that talks about deep magical shit", and was wondering if there was any shit related?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> The Suffix and Dedication 2 Wayne>


----------



## Deweze (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Juelz and Wayne's mixtape was also a great listen.



? I thought it never came out


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 20, 2011)

Talib Kweli's Gutter Rainbows is a good album. Better than Eardrum and Beautiful Struggle.

Production is nice as fuck. Which was one of Eardrum's main weakpoints IMO. He went a different route from Eardrum and Beautiful Struggle. Ther aren't any Mary J. Blige, Will.I.Am, Justin Timberlake or Kanye features. Instead we get Sean Price. Fuck yeah.

Stream of the album here:
see


----------



## LayZ (Jan 20, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Talib Kweli's Gutter Rainbows is a good album. Better than Eardrum and Beautiful Struggle.
> 
> Stream of the album here:
> see


I enjoyed this too, can't wait until I can buy it.  Tracks that stood out to me were "Cold Rain", "Tater Tot", "How You Love", and "Uh Oh".

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome, is a download included?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone heard how busta raped that chris brown joint ?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 20, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Talib Kweli's Gutter Rainbows is a good album. Better than Eardrum and Beautiful Struggle.
> 
> Production is nice as fuck. Which was one of Eardrum's main weakpoints IMO. He went a different route from Eardrum and Beautiful Struggle. Ther aren't any Mary J. Blige, Will.I.Am, Justin Timberlake or Kanye features. Instead we get Sean Price. Fuck yeah.
> 
> ...



Better than Eardrum? This intrigues me.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 20, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Awesome, is a download included?



Not out yet.

Might have leaked. I dunno, I haven't checked. If it has, feel free to PM me a link.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 20, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to make some crazy shit like Still Dre

It is not easy


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2011)

*What do all of these songs have in common?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHswvopLf2Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFnePRo0qsY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWMq4Xsmi8o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqwKA6kqdVI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc6LCXYAwr4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nz3DL6EXtQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpx_HIAwXGo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG_qcud1ShM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4m2HDuoReM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REzJJACXHrs[/YOUTUBE]




Not done yet


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddf_NsBsUuU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Tm0eDQj58[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENhEknGdL4w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuxYhhrPYWg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLlJsW2kXd8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS8IZGRRgV8[/YOUTUBE]




Now I'm done


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 20, 2011)

Listened to that Budden diss

Lil B actually did his thing on it.


----------



## smokedanknugs (Jan 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Z_B7UQ5bU[/YOUTUBE]

you can't get shit as iconic as biggie and meth together on a song anymore


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 21, 2011)

My boy Chase did a quick 16 over Dead Presidents. Let me know what you think. It's his first time in the booth lol.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 21, 2011)

What do they have in common banana


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jan 21, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Now I'm done



Lol Lupe went in on them all


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 21, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> My boy Chase did a quick 16 over Dead Presidents. Let me know what you think. It's his first time in the booth lol.



Links Dead


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Links Dead



My bad, had to make it public. It should be fixed now.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 21, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> This Nas verse is also pretty underrated


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2011)

This one's up there,


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 21, 2011)

Basedgod lol.

Wow that Buddens diss NEEDS a giant No Homo/Pause/Whatever word the anti-gay hip-hop patrol uses these days.

DP are you a fan?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 21, 2011)

can't listen to Lil B. He's whack


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 21, 2011)

^^I don't think many can..Then again, you have Mac Mill in your sig so it's not that big of a jump..

j/k.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah I hate Lil B. But I prefer him over Soulja Boy.


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 21, 2011)

actually some hip hop that i enjoy after long time (and something that isn't blocked in my country  )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGm_LI-mtEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 21, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> My boy Chase did a quick 16 over Dead Presidents. Let me know what you think. It's his first time in the booth lol.



Pretty good for his first time, and that beats seems to be pretty popular for freestyles


Masa Escobar said:


> Word, I used this verse to prove nas was a better lyricist then em to some stan on ughh. Of course though, it wasn't my main ammo like verbal intercourse was.


I like his verse on Eye for an Eye better.


PoinT_BlanK said:


> Basedgod lol.
> 
> Wow that Buddens diss NEEDS a giant No Homo/Pause/Whatever word the anti-gay hip-hop patrol uses these days.



Real men don't have to say no homo



> DP are you a fan?



Lupe's a fan. 


God Movement said:


> can't listen to Lil B. He's whack



Why you gotta be hatin, son.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 21, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Pretty good for his first time, and that beats seems to be pretty popular for freestyles



Thanks for the feedback and I agree. Who do you guys think has the best freestyle over Dead Presidents? I'd have to go with Lupe.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcI6QxwcT9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (Jan 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNlkVXGAoIU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Cole World


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5VgWsNcpKA[/YOUTUBE]

Son's voice sounds really similar to Jay's. Rapping over Dead Presidents doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 21, 2011)

Egotism said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNlkVXGAoIU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cole World



Link removed


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 21, 2011)

For all those that think Lil B sucks, what do you think of this?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2011)

I've said it before, Dead Presidents is an excellent freestyle beat.  Only person I've seen fail on it was LL.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 21, 2011)

And                drake


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2011)

woah drake rapped on it? link plz.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 21, 2011)

Just search drake dead presidents, it's terrible lol

disgrace to the beat


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2011)

Deweze said:


> And                drake



I wouldn't call it failing, but he could have come harder.  He's done far worse since then.


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2011)

Asher Roth really did his thing on this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LruJSiVmOYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2011)

I find it funny how each verse on that song got worse and worse as the next one came.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGClDtB8vAk[/YOUTUBE]

Who came with there A game, and should of just stayed home?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> For all those that think Lil B sucks, what do you think of this?


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I find it funny how each verse on that song got worse and worse as the next one came.



I know what you mean  When I saw the line-up I was gassed, expecting wild shit. Then, I heard it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil B had me with his "T-shirts and Buddens" video. I clicked on Dead Precedence's link. Man I was cracking up the whole time. It was just a funny video. Outside of that I'll say that he can rap when he needs to. He's not great at it, let's not kid ourselves but he's not horrible. He's good. I'd rather listen to Lil B than Bow Wow that's for sure. You just have to get past his voice. 

And yeah Dead Presidents is a great beat for a freestyle. I've tried to rap on it before and it's awesome. I feel that though you don't need to go in on that beat unless you can dominate though. I failed last year when I tried so I'll try again sometime within the next month.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil B ain't no joke


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2011)

Couple of summers ago this was me and my boys song. Miss those days man. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PFHUyV7bBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 21, 2011)

Lil B's Joe Budden diss has some hilarious lines. 

"I'm 20 and you 45. You look like you're 55. Spit like I'm 65, eating pussy 69" 

"You're a nasty old man probably getting butt-fucked. Run around Karate Kid where your fuckin nunchucks"

"Joe Budden tv, Joe Bitch tv"

"Performing at cafes, you still underground. How you go mainstream and run back underground?"


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2011)

Those lines let me know I never want to listen to Lil B. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't sleep

[YOUTUBE]qp0uECPrkMo[/YOUTUBE]

Showbiz did his fucking thing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 21, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Those lines let me know I never want to listen to Lil B. Thanks for the heads up.


He's the kind of rapper I can only listen to when I want to laugh. I've tried to listen to his other stuff and while his lyrica can be decent at times his voice puts me off. After all he's done I can't take him seriously most of the time. However when he puts out a funny song I'll probably listen to it because it's funny. I don't know maybe it's just me.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lil B's Joe Budden diss has some hilarious lines.
> 
> "I'm 20 and you 45. You look like you're 55. Spit like I'm 65, eating pussy 69"
> 
> ...



Those are my favorite lines, he straight ethered him. 

(Btw I think Takeover was the better diss, just enjoyed Ether more as a song)

"I'm a pretty bitch, you a gay bitch."

"You're my old son that never made at rapping"

"You ain't got no cash, and you ain't got no swag, Joe Budden you're just ass'

"Lil B why you gotta ether me, I could have been your frind now your career's history"


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's the kind of rapper I can only listen to when I want to laugh. I've tried to listen to his other stuff and while his lyrica can be decent at times his voice puts me off. After all he's done I can't take him seriously most of the time. However when he puts out a funny song I'll probably listen to it because it's funny. I don't know maybe it's just me.



I know what you mean man but I just cant give people like this the time of day. 

His name alone means I will probably never listen to him but then seeing these lines I am just like.....Why is he even famous?


----------



## God (Jan 21, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean Cyphon. I still haven't peeped the diss..

Didn't Joe Budden also get ethered by Game?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 21, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I know what you mean man but I just cant give people like this the time of day.
> 
> His name alone means I will probably never listen to him but then seeing these lines I am just like.....Why is he even famous?


Yeah, like I said I only saw him from the link. I've tried to hear some of his other songs like what was linked in here but I just can't get them. I don't know. He has a huge internet fandom. 





			
				Dead Precedence said:
			
		

> Those are my favorite lines, he straight ethered him.
> 
> (Btw I think Takeover was the better diss, just enjoyed Ether more as a song)
> 
> ...


I don't know about Ether but you can tell he was mad and serious when he wrote that lol


----------



## Bleach (Jan 22, 2011)

I just discovered this


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2011)

I heard bananas so I came.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 22, 2011)

Takeover > Ether. 

Let the classic debate begin


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 22, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Takeover > Ether.
> 
> Let the classic debate begin



No.

We've had that debate too many times.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2011)

Let the music speak for itself. Jay-Z admitted to dumbing down his music for more sales. . Cardinal sin of a emcee.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 22, 2011)

Pun was a crazy friend, and is that Prodigy in that video?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, thats p tallking about pun.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2011)

No Vaseline is the best diss song


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

H To The Omo >>>>>>> Supa Ugly, don't even bring it up.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> H To The Omo >>>>>>> Supa Ugly, don't even bring it up.



I know I just thought that line was funny as hell, the way he said it. H to the OMO was a great song. 

@ that Nas and Biggie vid, so I'm guessing they were cool? Or something I mean did they have beef when Nas dissed him in The Message and Biggie dissed him in Kick in the door.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted the incomplete version of this awhile back and it didn't have a hook. Looks like Cole finally finished it. 

Whatchall think?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZep1pIePWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 22, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, biggie and nas were always cool. It was rae and ghost who tried to bring beef, if i remember correctly. I know when nas and big used to chill in the studio they used to freestyle for hours and nas would flow so long that biggie would nod off.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2011)

Masa - Who is that in your ava?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 22, 2011)

why does he keep on changing the chorus and name of this song for


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish B.o.B. had a verse on it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 22, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I just discovered this


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

Peep it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ9sxIrcD3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 22, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I just discovered this


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 22, 2011)

This reminds me what happened to Twista?


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2011)

)

He seems to also be dropping an album this year.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

hahah first time I watched the vid I was like "wtf, that looked a little too sensual".


Cyphon said:


> Masa - Who is that in your ava?


my wife  Nah, some random fine ass chick. lmk if you want the stock.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 23, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Real men don't have to say no homo



But it's alright for a 'real man' to refer to himself as a 'pretty bitch'? 



Dead Precedence said:


> Lupe's a fan.



That makes you a fan?


----------



## Egotism (Jan 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saxPzWL-JIQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

- This beat is so cold


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2011)

Egotism said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saxPzWL-JIQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - This beat is so cold



As in not hot?

Yeah I agree.

Shit is whack.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 23, 2011)

That beat is wack lol


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> But it's alright for a 'real man' to refer to himself as a 'pretty bitch'?




Lemme refer you to these songs as they will answer your question


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Deweze said:


>


damn that shit is old, been waiting for consequence to drop some new ish in forever.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 23, 2011)

So what do you all think of Big Sean? 

Flow? 
Lyrics? 
Style? 

What do you think?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Flow is on point, lyrics are ok, and his style is original. Its just sad that drake, kanye, nicki, luda etc. etc. have killed that style of flow like "at the club you know i balled....CHEMO"


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't heard much Big Sean but from what I have I don't like him. 

Flow has been good but flow is the easiest part of rapping IMO. 

The rest is meh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 23, 2011)

I've heard a few songs from him and flow seems to be his strongest point. Lyrically though I haven't heard much of anything that let's him stick out to me personally. I don't know what he's truly out there to rap about, what he does, just nothing really outside of a few songs where he's talking about how amazing he is, girls and well, that's really been it.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 23, 2011)

Big Sean flow is sick. He is one of my top rappers. You can tell he grew from his first mixtape to his most recent one. It sucks that Drake and others bite that flow before Sean made his debut album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsydkhfSpmk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YutoLIHtIlU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRBivdN-jHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, Big Sean is dope.

His flow is sick. His lyrics are all right, has some great punch lines.

He has his own style. Personally, he's my favorite artist atm. He needs to drop his album though.

Really like this


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I like Big Sean as well.

Lol, someone negged me for saying Aesop Rock is whack. My point exactly, rofl.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 23, 2011)

I just listened to Lupe's Fahrenheit 1/15 series. 

I didn't like them. Lyrically, they were good. But I just felt that the overall quality of the tapes weren't great and it seemed a bit of a chore to listen to.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Ehh am i the only one who doesnt like Big Sean here?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 23, 2011)

me                to


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Dudes nice, but see this is my problem with some shit....Not really saying its anyone in this thread, but people that only like hip hop because it is lyrical. It makes me scratch my head, because the 80s (golden age) were not into anything lyrical really, it was sound and upbeat. Thats why I don't know why people can't listen to some south shit....Its not all lyrical dude if it makes you move then move. Every watched house party? Exactly. Im not getting down in the club/ a party to nas one mic or raekwon guilltone swordz. I think that lyrics are the easiest way for people to take hip hop seriously if they didn't grow up listening to it. Same reason why I can't listen to vinnie paz or sage francis.

Anyways, it was an argument I was having with someone earlier today that was emphasizing that only hip hop that is lyrical is good.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

My problem with the "club" argument (dont really know what to call it lol) is that it can justify Soulja Boy


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Imo, I mean I don't think soulja boy is good club music. If I was a dj I would never put that shit on, honestly. I think something can still be hot without it being lyrical....I think dudes up north are just mad because they can't dance. We move and get hype in the south, maybe its a regional thing.
Not lyrical but this shit was hot for up north


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Masa where are you from specifically?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Miramar, Florida. Moved to atlanta for four years then came back.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Imo, I mean I don't think soulja boy is good club music. If I was a dj I would never put that shit on, honestly. I think something can still be hot without it being lyrical....*I think dudes up north are just mad because they can't dance.* We move and get hype in the south, maybe its a regional thing.
> Not lyrical but this shit was hot for up north
> 
> *this is not lyrical, tribe called quest never really was*
> ...



lolwut 

Also, Biggie made party music, so...


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Show me where tribe called quest was lyrical. Instrospective yes, but lyrical no...I don't count complex stanzas as lyrical either.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with you man, but not really for the club argument lol. I hate when people think shoving multies into every line, metaphors out the ass, basically can write decent shit on paper but have shit delivery and terrible flow. 

I was having a debate with another guy who thinks lyrics>delivery and flow, even though I don't agree with that at all and think they're all equal and not one should take precedence over the other. Personally I'd rather listen to someone with good delivery and flow but not that great lyrics (Snoop Dogg, Prodigy in The Infamous, Biggie) over someone who has hot lyrics but terrible delivery and flow (I.T., Canibus after the army has voice got annoying as well and was unbearable to listen to, Chino Xl)

He also thinks that Hip Hop should "evolve' and that everyone should have lyrics like Sadistik whilst rapping like Mac Lethal, that'll be terrible honestly.


And why you gotta be hatin on Vinnie Paz, I could understand Sage Francis though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 23, 2011)

On the topic of lyrical ability....what do you think of Nas? Compare lyrics and everything else too. I hear mixed results.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

Electric Relaxation was "lyrical" as Phife told a short story in his verse.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> On the topic of lyrical ability
> 
> What do you think of Nas?



He's very lyrical, I wouldn't say best lyricist in Hip Hop, but he's proved he was able to be lyrical both in Storytelling/Message, and be techincally impressive.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Idk know, I don't really like jedi mind tricks (yeah I said it), his solo stuff, but I can stand him in AOTP (porbably cause there is better emcees in there). He bores the fuck out of me sometimes...Im still trying to figure him out. He is nice though, no doubt.
I might be prejudice to white/caucasian rappers haha I like Brother Ali though, but can't stand Necro or Ill Bill. R.A. is tight too but can't stand Celph titled, I think he is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rofl.

edit - cubey you got one song that was semi-lyrical. I can't think of a rapper that was like "yo, ATCQ made me want to step up my lyrical game". Great poets, lyrical though sub par compared to 90s.

Also, nas is very lyrical and nice. Not nerdy lyrical but can make some of the craziest words rhyme, I also think he is way more lyrical than Jay. He is one of the cats at the forefront of lyricism (not the greatest but up there) as he kind of took on where Rakim left off. I mean shit, halftime might be a peak of his lyrical abilities.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

I could understand where your coming from a lot of white emcees piss me off for some reason, no I'm not black or white either.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually like most white rappers.

Necro is fucking lame though. He's probably the worst horrorcore rapper out there.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

My problem is, some of these white emcee come off mad corny. (im puerto rican/dominican) Some come off way too gimmicky, some I can't take seriously, some are just plain awful. But there are alot of dope white emcees, its just you will be judged alot harsher in hip hop if you're white.

edit - yeah, necro is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and ughh forum has some horrorcore rapper that does shit with him and is awful. Fuck lemme find his shit right quick.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

I hate Aesop Rock too.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

he does shit with cage too, so fucking corny. Don't get me started on cage either.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

I can see where you're coming from a lot of them are too abstract and try to act smart at times, but just come of as pretentious when they try to be lyrical. There's yet to be a real asian emcee out there btw (hint hint), Jin was meh, the only one I can think of now is Dumbfoundead and I have to say he's a better battler than Jin.


As far as Nas is concerned, I think Take it in Blood would have to be his most technically impressive song in terms of lyrics.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't agree with that either. Def Jux has some great artists (minus Aesop Rock)

They also had Cannibal Ox signed at one point. Cold Vein was released on Def Jux.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Def jux is too backpack for me. Im too opinionated at times haha

Speaking of asian rappers came across this not too long ago. Dumbfounded is nice too minus that whack battle rap he does.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait you don't think Dumbdoundead's a good battler? 

Yeah Verbal Intercourse is up there and probably his most lyrical, his last verse on Memory Lane he blacked out on as well, same for his last verse on The World Is yours, as far as John Blaze you don't think Pun took that song?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Haha I think pun took any song he came on, thats my favorite emcee. Nas changed his first verse so Pun didn't make him look bad...People just don't understand how nasty Pun really was. But, nah, I don't like what battle rap has turned into where it reverts to corny jokes and no flow. Just punchline after punchline, namean?

But honestly, I was having this argument earlier, do you think Renegade (em) > Nas (verbal intercourse)? If comparing who is greater lyrically.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah he slaughtered emcee after emcee Black Thought, Nas, Ins. Deck, Prodigy (held his own, but yeah don't mind me I'm a huge P fan), G rap.

As far as battle rap yeah, a lot of times they don't even rap on a beat anymore. Still  I always get a good chuckle watching Tantrum and Dumbfoundead come up with who could make worse Asian jokes, 

If lyrically than yeah Verbal Intercourse definitely, Eminem had the more impressive rhyme scheme (and too many people think that having a better rhyme scheme is more lyrical), but Nas was like pure poetry almost. I like his verse on Eye for an Eye better though, his flow was impeccable and had great opening lines, "A drug dealer's dream.' Oh and don't sleep on the other verse on Renegade and Verbal Intercourse I love Jay's and Ghostface's verses equally. 

Other guest verses where they black out and completely outshine would have to be Ghostface on Tony Montana (he went on a mini Pun mode over there), G rap on Stick to Ya Gunz, and while this isn't a guest verse Prodigy's 2nd verse On Hell On Earth is the epitome of blacking out on a track and selling your soul to the devil. (I don't know how many times I replayed that verse some days it feels he's rapping really fast, and other days it would some like he's rapping really slow)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2011)

On the topic of white rappers. I listen to Eminem and some of what I put out. Other than that I haven't heard many and the ones I have I don't like.

Also I know this isn't Hip Hop but the Steelers are my team so Im putting it here for a bit. You know what it is. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw&ob=av2el[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Fuck the Steelers and fuck the fact that I'll probably hear that song until the Superbowl


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Eye for an eye is such a fucking dope song, but raekwons on that is so much harder for me. Nas starts it off dope with that line for sure though. I feel the same with anyone who doesn't really like nas but respects his lyricism, I think you have to appreciate his flow and pronunciation to reall yhear his lyrics. It makes it that much doper. Yeah, yeah, for sure, but nas and em are the ones who shine on those tracks by far. 

Yeah, other guest, INS on guilltone swordz is something crazy, dude goes nasty. Method man on got my mind made up is one of his best and I think redman goes really hard on that joint as well. On prodigy hell on earth is a dope track and that beat is something crazy...Havoc goes hard on that as well, I think that is why P stepped it up like he always does. Now onto one of my favorite emcees, Jadakiss goes hard on that Blackout joint, I think he has one of the nasiest verses on that ish.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Fuck the Steelers and fuck the fact that I'll probably hear that song until the Superbowl



Why so mad? 

You a Ravens fan?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

I never was really into Jadakiss, I gotta start though. Is he really that good?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

^You can tell he's a freestyle rapper, but Kiss of Death was eh.  He doesn't do much as far as features go these days.



Cyphon said:


> Why so mad?
> 
> You a Ravens fan?



I ain't even mad.

But the song gets annoying even for a banana like me  Besides, Jets were robbed.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell yeah, Jada has always been really nice. You're not a LOX fan? Start there (all of his verses on MPR are on point) then chronologically through his discog.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I ain't even mad.
> 
> But the song gets annoying even for a banana like me  Besides, Jets were robbed.



Oh, I don't think the song is even good honestly. I just like what it represents. 


And the Jets robbed? We had em by 24. They didn't even belong in that game.


Jadakiss can be real sick but his albums haven't been great.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2011)

Were we watching the same 2nd half?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Were we watching the same 2nd half?



Yeah. We let em off the hook. 

First half was a more accurate interpretation


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

Like AZ, Jada has a solid discog but nothing is indefinately classic. He puts out quality music and I think on a lesser scale fab is in the same category. Even though I would argue that Kiss of Death is a near classic and Money, Power, & Respect is a classic.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 23, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Hell yeah, Jada has always been really nice. You're not a LOX fan? Start there (all of his verses on MPR are on point) then chronologically through his discog.



Well I've checked out some Style P, but never really bothered with Jadakiss thanks for the vids though, I'll be sure to check them out. Btw who do you think won the Jada and Sigel beef? lol 

^ That freestyle's pretty sick as well.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 23, 2011)

I was down with beans when he came out with that joint "sigel is the name that they gave me" and thought he was nice. But I've was always down with the LOX and everyone in the ruff ryder camp. So yeah...I never thought beanie was really relevant and like canibus said he was dropped from the roc for a reason. I still haven't listened to broad street bully, which I hear was alright, that says something from somebody who is always downloading everything to atleast give it a listen.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

lol....beans


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 24, 2011)

It Was Written also is connected with Reasonable Doubt that way. While they're both classics you can tell by by their later albums that they've improved their flow and overall sound from how they used to be. In their earlier albums they did well but in general they were more "raw" than anything so to say. Sure those albums are largely considered their best it's mostly because of other areas.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Broken Safety  

And i agree, Jada shouldnt be slept on. The LOX in general.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It Was Written also is connected with Reasonable Doubt that way. While they're both classics you can tell by by their later albums that they've improved their flow and overall sound from how they used to be. In their earlier albums they did well but in general they were more "raw" than anything so to say. Sure those albums are largely considered their best it's mostly because of other areas.



I agree, except I feel that way about RD and Illmatic. I think he definitely improved his sound by It Was Written. 

On another note, this song's catchy as hell.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=356c2FybnP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it true Infinite Em is fake?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 24, 2011)

As soon as the chrome scope him, right there, two in the dome
Smokin, Kiss keep funeral homes open

Wtf


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Working with the feds ay


----------



## Deweze (Jan 24, 2011)

50 cent taking the forums.narutofan now lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

He did say another 2 websites are going down this week too


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 24, 2011)

@ 50 finally doing something positive for the community.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

> ?I put worldstar to bed, you don?t believe try me I will shut your sh*t down. Lol.?



I read this in Curtis' distinctive voice


----------



## Deweze (Jan 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzrJUixoPG4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Drakes not fucking with this kind of beats anymore


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Ehh with his Voice over such a beat 

Does that even sound good?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bQ8pgAjknA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

The beat is really nice 

Drake not sure

I will never forgive him for ruining Time: Donut of the heart  Never


----------



## Yosha (Jan 24, 2011)

Deweze said:


> As soon as the chrome scope him, right there, two in the dome
> Smokin, Kiss keep funeral homes open
> 
> Wtf


What? that is a hot fucking line.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtk8j9gAxCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 24, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> What? that is a hot fucking line.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtk8j9gAxCA[/YOUTUBE]



I think that was his point.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone heard some of the stuff from the new Game mixtape? Gonna download now.



Here's a song that was released this morning.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 25, 2011)

Just bought Gutter Rainbows!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 25, 2011)

Game having some good mixtape stuff here. Better then Brake Lights & Red Room


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (Jan 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ9hJ-CKvik[/YOUTUBE]

The third verse on here is what got me. _"Jackin off to two girls shittin in one cup"_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 25, 2011)

My only problem with Big Sean he has no context..All his songs he talks about Sex to much.  His flow is to nice to talk about that so much.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2011)

I liked God's Son, Street's Disciple and Lot Tapes in addition to those.

My least favorite would probably be Nastradamus, I Am... was neither good nor bad to me.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 25, 2011)

Gutter rainbows has an ill feel to it


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 25, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzrJUixoPG4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Drakes not fucking with this kind of beats anymore



He's been working with 9th Wonder for his second album. He said he wants to work with Primo and Q-Tip said he's been making some stuff for Drake.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 25, 2011)

what do you guys think of curren$y?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2011)

He is pretty damn great


----------



## Yosha (Jan 25, 2011)

Him, Wiz, and Big sean have been in my deck alot, as of late. Been smoking alot lately, though, so that has alot to do with it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 25, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Him, Wiz, and Big sean have been in my deck alot, as of late. Been smoking alot lately, though, so that has alot to do with it.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 25, 2011)

ah devin the dude, is my dude haha


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 25, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> what do you guys think of curren$y?



Dude's dope. Ski Beatz always seems to give him the perfect soundscape to go in over. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jW4xXogrNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, beats are on point and curren$y can be witty with his lines at times. Just bought tickets for his concert on friday, hope its dope.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2011)

I know they're extremely underrated.


----------



## RealNinja (Jan 26, 2011)

What yall know about that Z-ro?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 26, 2011)

Quality, is Z-Ro. He makes far too much music though.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2deBQr1EntU[/YOUTUBE]
Triple C's cookies candies, and cream


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 26, 2011)

BLIND FURY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone else fuck with Percee P? He needs the right beats though.
But he has a great flow and is great with multies/


----------



## Yosha (Jan 27, 2011)

perserverance is my album, so ill. Stones throw is solid as always.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2011)

Classic neck breaker


----------



## Yosha (Jan 27, 2011)

doe or die bitch!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fuck knows why those beats went out of fashion. 

Doe or Die 2 coming out this year still. Nas better get on it.


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2011)

Percee P is tight as hell, I saw that freestyle with him..

If Nas isn't on Doe or Die 2, what the fuck 

I don't understand why people hate on Kingdom Come

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHo4lRS_Hig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Anyone else fuck with Percee P? He needs the right beats though.
> But he has a great flow and is great with multies/


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 27, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> My only problem with Big Sean he has no context..All his songs he talks about Sex to much.



Real recognize real and you look familiar fam..Good to see I'm not the only one who noticed Big Sean's goes over the top with the sex talk..



> PoinT_BlanK said:
> 
> 
> > you talking about good music's big sean?
> ...


----------



## Yosha (Jan 27, 2011)

dude gets his dick sucked alot, don't hate haha

Shawtys pussy be the meanest, I be ballin' it all like arenas.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 27, 2011)

Mider T said:


> lol how did they even get this footage?



All the ghettoish parts from 80 blocks from Tiffany's. 

Chacarron


----------



## Kameil (Jan 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gYim4jHRuE[/YOUTUBE]

Surprisingly in my opinion this shit bangs.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2011)

It actually had potential but he was just boring. Wasn't riding the beat well and I didn't feel much emotion. 

Many people would have killed that beat but in his case the beat saved the song more or less.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 28, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> doe or die bitch!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQkQG4k-Z-k[/YOUTUBE]

Could smoke to this one all day.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Jan 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG_qcud1ShM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Kameil (Jan 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It actually had potential but he was just boring. Wasn't riding the beat well and I didn't feel much emotion.
> 
> Many people would have killed that beat but in his case the beat saved the song more or less.



That shit kills me though the most ignorant artists get the BEST production.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 28, 2011)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gYim4jHRuE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Surprisingly in my opinion this shit bangs.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 29, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It actually had potential but he was just boring. Wasn't riding the beat well and I didn't feel much emotion.
> 
> Many people would have killed that beat but *in his case the beat saved the song more or less.*



Lil B songs are _always_ like that. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG6zsHUCum4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2011)

Kameil said:


> That shit kills me though the most ignorant artists get the BEST production.



Yeah it does seem that way sometimes. Some of the best beats I have heard had a shitty artist on them. 



Xemnas said:


> Lil B songs are _always_ like that.



I don't really listen to him but I don't doubt you.


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9gE4ybCp_c[/YOUTUBE]

I love her.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTVwrWOvqJs[/YOUTUBE]

Love this damn song


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 29, 2011)

gimme yours was a good song. I use to listen to it alot


----------



## Deweze (Jan 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx4boRm3ijg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zdmZBIdcNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2011)

The Show Goes On is my shit, I love that song. Lupe kills it, I'll actually BUY this album.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Z525SM1Sg[/YOUTUBE]

XV


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2011)

Some 90's shit, Gravediggaz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_a6IIq0WIc[/YOUTUBE]

Just started getting into Wu affiliates like Sunz of Man, Killarmy and Gravediggaz. Where the fuck have I been?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Just started getting into Wu affiliates like Sunz of Man, Killarmy and Gravediggaz. Where the fuck have I been?


Make sure to check out 60 second assassin then, his album remarkable timing was slept on hard in 2010


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow I was just listening to


----------



## On and On (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3gaaynx3dU[/YOUTUBE]

daaaayum. My first Canibus song.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> dude gets his dick sucked alot, don't hate haha
> 
> Shawtys pussy be the meanest, I be ballin' it all like arenas.



You listen to some French as well?


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Make sure to check out 60 second assassin then, his album remarkable timing was slept on hard in 2010


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2011)

On the subject of Canibus

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrqxyhSzh-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn ive been gone for a good minute.

Raekwon “Sweep Week” (Freestyle) its aight.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hate to change the subject but ya'll feelin BR or what?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnNMRDaDgIo&sns=fb[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punpun (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys I don't know if it's the place to ask but the track "I need a doctor" by Em and Dr. Dre is on a new Em album ???


----------



## Yosha (Jan 31, 2011)

np cubey


Vault said:


> You listen to some French as well?


haha word, well I mean sometimes. He is good on hooks, and I feel other rappers save his songs most of the time. Whatchu listening to from him?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8GnYXKfEk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhWmGyntNkU[/YOUTUBE]

Anyways, curren$y concert was pretty dope. Me and my boys were chillin' in the crowd and burning and Curren$y was like "I see you dudes, ima come get real with you". Jumped off stage came gave us dap, tried to tell him the blunt was fire but he was all like "nah nah its not a joint breh I can't". :/ Still dope though.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jan 31, 2011)

I see everyone skipped over Rhyme Asylum, must be the English accents. 



Masa Escobar said:


> np cubey
> 
> haha word, well I mean sometimes. He is good on hooks, and I feel other rappers save his songs most of the time. Whatchu listening to from him?
> 
> Anyways, curren$y concert was pretty dope. Me and my boys were chillin' in the crowd and burning and Curren$y was like "I see you dudes, ima come get real with you". Jumped off stage came gave us dap, tried to tell him the blunt was fire but he was all like "nah nah its not a joint breh I can't". :/ Still dope though.



Not a huge French Montana fan (my brother is), but this song is sick and a great smoking song (no I don't smoke) and getting dressed song. 

Children of The World

Lol,  and that must have been awesome.

Ghostface should make more commericals.


----------



## Xemnas (Jan 31, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Anyways, curren$y concert was pretty dope. Me and my boys were chillin' in the crowd and burning and Curren$y was like "I see you dudes, ima come get real with you". Jumped off stage came gave us dap, tried to tell him the blunt was fire but he was all like "nah nah its not a joint breh I can't". :/ Still dope though.



Hahaha, I'd have to agree with Spitta on that one. Blunts are a death sentence. Papers only for me. 

But yeah, he's a cool dude.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

Lupe's new song, "Words I Never Said"

Taecyeon comes clean, his ears pick up Cable Tv

Damn, controversial doesn't describe this song.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 1, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Not a huge French Montana fan (my brother is), but this song is sick and a great smoking song (no I don't smoke) and getting dressed song.
> 
> Children of The World


Word, songs pretty dope. good looks never heard it before.


Xemnas said:


> Hahaha, I'd have to agree with Spitta on that one. Blunts are a death sentence. Papers only for me.
> 
> But yeah, he's a cool dude.


Yeah, he was chill as fuck to do that. All these new rappers with their papers only lol ".....prefer the cigarillo smoke if you say it takes away from the taste then get some better smoke"

Mostly for DP, but for all anyone who thinks BASED GOD is hilarious.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lupe's new song, "Words I Never Said"
> 
> Taecyeon comes clean, his ears pick up Cable Tv
> 
> Damn, controversial doesn't describe this song.



That beat went kinda hard and I don't feel like he picked the right topic for it. 

Political awareness topics are not meant for beats like that. 

As for the actual topic....He didn't really say anything new in that first vs so I don't see much controversy in it. The other 2 verses didn't really get to specific either. 

I also wasn't a big fan of the hook. It wasn't terrible but there was something about it that kept me from really liking it. 

Song overall was decent. I just didn't like the topic for that beat or Lupe on that beat either. His voice just didn't seem...."Strong" enough for it.


----------



## Unalert (Feb 1, 2011)

Taecyeon comes clean, his ears pick up Cable Tv

some dope shit here, this guy is hip-hop as fuck imo and I fuck with his style, I think you should too.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lupe's new song, "Words I Never Said"
> 
> Taecyeon comes clean, his ears pick up Cable Tv
> 
> Damn, controversial doesn't describe this song.



crazy shit... i like it.

but i laugh that the beat sounds similar to "i need a doctor" and "i love the way you lie"

alex da kid... /kanyeshrug


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 1, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Guys I don't know if it's the place to ask but the track "I need a doctor" by Em and Dr. Dre is on a new Em album ???



i think its suppose to be on the march/june/september/never release date of detox.

on another subject.

Anyone listen to all 29 tracks of the game's mixtape purp and patron?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> crazy shit... i like it.
> 
> but i laugh that the beat sounds similar to "i need a doctor" and "i love the way you lie"
> 
> alex da kid... /kanyeshrug



Yeah really, except the problem with I need a doctor and this one is that the beat almost overpowers the voices, it's bad. Also I LOVE Skylar grey but didn't think she did good on this Chorus TBH. Still Lupe went hard, was dope. His flow on third verse is insane.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV42a1nrGxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah really, except the problem with I need a doctor and this one is that the beat almost overpowers the voices, it's bad. Also I LOVE Skylar grey but didn't think she did good on this Chorus TBH. Still Lupe went hard, was dope. His flow on third verse is insane.



i agree that the chorus can become annoying quick if you listen to it too many times.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 1, 2011)

That new lupe song is cool

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujfw8ewTM_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 1, 2011)

Epic sounding.  
Beat is monstrous


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 1, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i think its suppose to be on the march/june/september/never release date of detox.
> 
> on another subject.
> 
> Anyone listen to all 29 tracks of the game's mixtape purp and patron?



Yessir. Some tracks are filler, but there is some good stuff in there. Also Purp & Ptron: The Hangover dropped, adding another 15 tracks to the already 29 released ones. Not his best stuff, but good enough for a mixtape and building the hype for RED



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lupe's new song, "Words I Never Said"
> 
> Right Jack?
> 
> Damn, controversial doesn't describe this song.



I like this track alot. Alex da Kid needs to switch up his production style though. 

On a related note; I'm glad that Lasers is droppin, but you can feel the labels hand all over this album. Lupe said the album was done more then a year ago. But tracks like "the show must go on" and especially now the "nr1" rap/pop producer alex da kid producing for Lupe doesnt sounds like the stuff from an album that was supposed to be finished more then a year ago


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

2 New songs people. Please actually listen and give me some opinions. Even if they are bad opinions. 

And damn I forgot to edit the picture on the one....Oh well. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qeLg1NM0E4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKvA8SrgnZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

Not bad man, I'm not good with constructive criticism though. You do kinda sound like az though, or is it just me? Good emotion, but rhyming I guess could use some work.



Masa Escobar said:


> Mostly for DP, but for all anyone who thinks BASED GOD is hilarious.
> 
> "Try to keep a serious face when you're cooking because its not a joke when you're cooking. When you're cooking its not funny cause you wanna make the best meal"




Lil B's the new Raekwon.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2011)

Jesus Christ you can't be serious about that


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Jesus Christ you can't be serious about that



I meant as in they're both Chefs, skills aside.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2011)

well I can agree with that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

Cyphon, nice songs. You're getting better. Keep it up! You have anything planned like a mixtape? 

Well everyone I bought my music equipment. Bought Pro Tools M-Powered 8 (already know a little about it), M-Audio Fast Track Pro and am Audio-Technica AT2020 usb mic for my recording. I also bought am Akai MPD18 and a M-Audio Axiom 61 Pro for beat-making. Thought about it for a while so I've finally gotten everything I need. Just need to learn how to use Pro Tools and make beats. I've been planning things for a while now. I write lyrics daily, full songs mostly doing it for a good while now just getting better, just whatever so now I'm putting it all together. Whenever I come out with something I'll release it here. Should be pretty interesting given my voice is pretty unique. Whenever I hear myself rap it's weird because my voice is weird to me but I'll leave it to everyone else to decide. Personally I'd say it's too nasally so I'll work with it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have a Southern Accent? But yeah good luck on that project, hope it all goes well. Seems like everyone in this thread raps now, or at least writes and or makes beats. Damn makes me want to start rapping myself, lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

I was born in South Carolina so I have a twang in my voice but I live in Arkansas now. I've moved around a good amount so it's hard to tell exactly where my accent is from. I'm black but I sound white as well. It's weird. Then my voice is kinda nasally because of allergies at times which I'm trying to fix so even without that it's a little nasally. It's weird but I need to find a way to make it work. The good thing is that it's unique so whenever I'm on a track people know it's me. The hard part is just finding a style that work with a voice like that. My hardest area is my voice. Once I get it though it'll be fine. I'm still trying to find my vocal style out but I'm sure with the quality of items I just bought I should be able to find it. 

I've always been a decent writer but I officially started writing lyrics last year. I used to write stories all the time but lyrics are different so since around March last year, before that actually early last year, I've been writing lyrics daily. Home, work, phone, notepad just whatever. It's fun messing around with it. I like doing it. I have a project planned too, well a few of them, so I'm just messing around. 

The entire reason I want to make beats is because I'm influenced by a lot of things. Besides that I want a unique style and if no one can give me it might as well do it myself. It's all fun though. I love writing lyrics, rapping and everything. It's like a gigantic project lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Cyphon, nice songs. You're getting better. Keep it up! You have anything planned like a mixtape?



Thanks man and I appreciate the listen. Same you DP. Got one more coming I just wrote and recorded about 20 minutes ago. 

Um....I don't really make plans to be honest. I just make music when I am in the mood. I am trying to get a few people to go through my body of work and kind exec. produce for me and pick a track listing for a "demo". 



> Whenever I come out with something I'll release it here. Should be pretty interesting given my voice is pretty unique. Whenever I hear myself rap it's weird because my voice is weird to me but I'll leave it to everyone else to decide. Personally I'd say it's too nasally so I'll work with it.



Definitely post it here when you finish.

As for your voice, its how most people are when hearing themselves back. Honestly I started recording in '03 and just in 2010 I was finally comfortable hearing myself on record. Like I actually listen to my own music now


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

Last new one for now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YnYptzUyok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks man and I appreciate the listen. Same you DP. Got one more coming I just wrote and recorded about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Um....I don't really make plans to be honest. I just make music when I am in the mood. I am trying to get a few people to go through my body of work and kind exec. produce for me and pick a track listing for a "demo".


So what do you record with? Do you go to a studio? And yeah I understand you. You have the drive. 



> Definitely post it here when you finish.
> 
> As for your voice, its how most people are when hearing themselves back. Honestly I started recording in '03 and just in 2010 I was finally comfortable hearing myself on record. Like I actually listen to my own music now


I will for sure. 

I've always rapped a little bit, like say walk around the house make up random lines but I never took it seriously. Last year I heard myself recorded for the first time and it was horrible. Then again it was on a stupid camera record feature with no beat, just overall bad. I thought I sounded like an idiot, it was embarrassing but I guess that's how it is. You're not comfortable hearing yourself for a while. I wonder how it'll sound when I have my first song out. Ah well it happens.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I was born in South Carolina so I have a twang in my voice but I live in Arkansas now. I've moved around a good amount so it's hard to tell exactly where my accent is from. I'm black but I sound white as well. It's weird. Then my voice is kinda nasally because of allergies at times which I'm trying to fix so even without that it's a little nasally. It's weird but I need to find a way to make it work. The good thing is that it's unique so whenever I'm on a track people know it's me. The hard part is just finding a style that work with a voice like that. My hardest area is my voice. Once I get it though it'll be fine. I'm still trying to find my vocal style out but I'm sure with the quality of items I just bought I should be able to find it.
> 
> I've always been a decent writer but I officially started writing lyrics last year. I used to write stories all the time but lyrics are different so since around March last year, before that actually early last year, I've been writing lyrics daily. Home, work, phone, notepad just whatever. It's fun messing around with it. I like doing it. I have a project planned too, well a few of them, so I'm just messing around.
> 
> The entire reason I want to make beats is because I'm influenced by a lot of things. Besides that I want a unique style and if no one can give me it might as well do it myself. It's all fun though. I love writing lyrics, rapping and everything. It's like a gigantic project lol.



I just started writing shit like a month ago. Don't know if I'll ever get serious with it, but it's a good feeling when you're writing and you think of a dope ass punch-line or double entendre.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So what do you record with? Do you go to a studio? And yeah I understand you. You have the drive.



I record in my basement on a Samsung G80 Mic or something like that. I have the pop stopper on it and the program I use is Magic Music Maker 14. 

Thats it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I just started writing shit like a month ago. Don't know if I'll ever get serious with it, but it's a good feeling when you're writing and you think of a dope ass punch-line or double entendre.



Same for me, never really took it seriously though but I have a notebook filled with rhymes.  Never actually wrote a song though.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 1, 2011)

It's good if you think you sound weird, because most of the people who think they sound great are terrible in reality.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 1, 2011)

Since we're talking about our own tracks right now I'll post this here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAn6zXMdAWQ[/YOUTUBE]

It's a song that me and my boy did, you'll probably recognize the beat. The accents will probably sound weird cuz we're both from the Cayman Islands so we decided to really emphasize that on this track as opposed to the whole Neutral/American accent most rappers here use. I'm the first verse, chorus and last half of the third verse


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

That was legit.^


----------



## Yosha (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Cyphon, nice songs. You're getting better. Keep it up! You have anything planned like a mixtape?
> 
> Well everyone I bought my music equipment. Bought Pro Tools M-Powered 8 (already know a little about it), M-Audio Fast Track Pro and am Audio-Technica AT2020 usb mic for my recording. I also bought am Akai MPD18 and a M-Audio Axiom 61 Pro for beat-making. Thought about it for a while so I've finally gotten everything I need. Just need to learn how to use Pro Tools and make beats. I've been planning things for a while now. I write lyrics daily, full songs mostly doing it for a good while now just getting better, just whatever so now I'm putting it all together. Whenever I come out with something I'll release it here. Should be pretty interesting given my voice is pretty unique. Whenever I hear myself rap it's weird because my voice is weird to me but I'll leave it to everyone else to decide. Personally I'd say it's too nasally so I'll work with it.


I feel you. I guess the best way to explain my voice is the southern Jadakiss. I keep it real guddah.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I feel you. I guess the best way to explain my voice is the souther Jadakiss. I keep it real guddah.


Do you rap to? lol


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> It's a song that me and my boy did, you'll probably recognize the beat. The accents will probably sound weird cuz we're both from the Cayman Islands so we decided to really emphasize that on this track as opposed to the whole Neutral/American accent most rappers here use. I'm the first verse, chorus and last half of the third verse



- Beat is garbage. 
- I didn't like the hook 

Those were the negatives. 

Positives are the verses were good with flow and the "feel" to them and everything. Your voice was good and pretty easy to understand as well.


Overall even though you are good and sounded good, I didn't much like the song because of the beat and the hook.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked the beat. That's the shit we bump around here.

Chorus wasn't that great. Verse was on point though. Flow-wise anyway. Listening again for the lyrics.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel bad for where "around here" is.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2011)

You shouldn't. It's all about your taste.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

True but I feel like if that is peoples taste they are missing out on the better flavors of life 

I wont hate though, to each his own my man.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Last new one for now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YnYptzUyok[/YOUTUBE]



Oh man I'm feeling this! You ride the beat nicely and seem pretty comfortable.  Where is that beat from anyway? 

Only thing I would say is that the vocals could be louder or mixed better. Maybe if you can edit the wave form to make the levels a bit more even. Or use compression. And while I like the flow of the last verse I'm not feeling what you're saying as much



Dead Precedence said:


> That was legit.^



Thanks



Cyphon said:


> - Beat is garbage.
> - I didn't like the hook
> 
> Those were the negatives.
> ...



But I wrote that hook . 

Lol jk but thanks for the feedback. Beat is from Chris Brown and Tyga's 'Holla At Me'. I'm glad that the positives are the things I care about the most lol. I definitely understand not liking a song cuz of the beat and hook tho.



Super Mike said:


> I liked the beat. That's the shit we bump around here.
> 
> Chorus wasn't that great. Verse was on point though. Flow-wise anyway. Listening again for the lyrics.



Lol 'one man's trash' eh. I guess it goes without saying that I like it or else I wouldn't have rapped on it. For the hook I was going for something simple and catchy so I could put a message in the verses. 

Also the "Excuse me sir you have to be out by midnight" (and the title) is a reference to the fact that the clubs down here close at midnight on Saturdays (they're not allowed to be open on Sunday)


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Oh man I'm feeling this! You ride the beat nicely and seem pretty comfortable.  Where is that beat from anyway?



I believe that beat was produced by Anno Domini and the site is Soundclick. 



> Only thing I would say is that the vocals could be louder or mixed better. Maybe if you can edit the wave form to make the levels a bit more even. Or use compression.



Yeah I mix everything myself and this is always a critique I get. In my headphones I use for recording it sounds different then it does in other places. Like I thought if anything they were too loud and now from you they were too low. So I honestly cant even fix it. 

I need to have someone do it who has a better ear than me.



> And while I like the flow of the last verse *I'm not feeling what you're saying as much*



Good, you aren't supposed to. I may not have changed my voice enough but the point was me mimicking the "gimmick" rappers who are just actors. 

I had the little interlude type thing where I said "First take to the scrip readers, step on stage and just greet us. Take 2, step into the light puttin on the mask and then tell us about you"

And then the vs was that person/actor until I said about the bank account over flow and then I came back in at that point for like 4 bars or something.



> But I wrote that hook .



The screwed sound really isn't my thing nor is the synthy sound of the beat. In circles who like that _type_ of song I am sure it was good. I am not really one to listen to in that area though.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 1, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Do you rap to? lol


Nah not really haha I was poking fun. Freestyle when Im blunt'd or drunk with my dudes...thats pretty much it. Don't really write either.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I believe that beat was produced by Anno Domini and the site is Soundclick.



Ah word, I have a few beats of theirs actually



> Good, you aren't supposed to. I may not have changed my voice enough but the point was me mimicking the "gimmick" rappers who are just actors.
> 
> I had the little interlude type thing where I said "First take to the scrip readers, step on stage and just greet us. Take 2, step into the light puttin on the mask and then tell us about you"
> 
> And then the vs was that person/actor until I said about the bank account over flow and then I came back in at that point for like 4 bars or something.



Word. Yea I like doing stuff like this too. What helps is if you EQ the part with the actor differently. What I like to do is take out the lows and increase the highs so that it sounds really low fi or like it's coming in over the telephone or something. That really helps differentiate the personas. Whatever program you use should have an EQ, it might even have a low-fi preset


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Since we're talking about our own tracks right now I'll post this here.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAn6zXMdAWQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's a song that me and my boy did, you'll probably recognize the beat. The accents will probably sound weird cuz we're both from the Cayman Islands so we decided to really emphasize that on this track as opposed to the whole Neutral/American accent most rappers here use. I'm the first verse, chorus and last half of the third verse



I really started bobbing my head to this!  I could see this being played in the local clubs, I applaud you.

As for rapping, I've been in and out of the studio a few times because I know some big names (not tell who ) but you guys would be amazed how many unused mixtapes they just keep laying around sometimes.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 1, 2011)

So... do you rap? lol ^

My stepdad actually has a studio, but he doesn't like rap. :/ My brother also makes beats too, never heard them myself though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I just started writing shit like a month ago. Don't know if I'll ever get serious with it, but it's a good feeling when you're writing and you think of a dope ass punch-line or double entendre.


I know what you mean man. When I started I had some nice lines but I sucked bad. But yeah when you think of something great you feel good. 

For example I wrote this not that long ago. 
_
"I don't give a damn about you and your contests
I'm just moving onto the next conquest
Pardon me, this is like a conjest-
Ion, you blocking my way so go stray, you're done
Similar to a plant I'm trying to get out in the sun
And if I'm to have a future son I've got to have future sums
Lump ones, you get what I'm sayin
I want super ones, friends like a ton"_

It's a lot different compared to my previous work. I sucked so bad when I first started writing it's embarrassing. I don't even want to look at those rhymes anymore. What I usually do is get a few punchlines and grab them and then put them towards my current work to combine styles. It usually plays out well. 





Cyphon said:


> I record in my basement on a Samsung G80 Mic or something like that. I have the pop stopper on it and the program I use is Magic Music Maker 14.
> 
> Thats it.


That's not bad though that's actually pretty good. I had no idea what you were using lol. 





Deweze said:


> It's good if you think you sound weird, because most of the people who think they sound great are terrible in reality.


True. You take what you have and work with it. I'll have to find a way to adapt my voice. 





Masa Escobar said:


> I feel you. I guess the best way to explain my voice is the southern Jadakiss. I keep it real guddah.


You do what you do and that's not bad at all lol. I can't even describe my voice but I will say it's nasally, a mix of white/black, with a twang and while it's Southern I don't talk like other Southerners. Whenever I record others would do a better job at describing what I sound like that I do.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Nah not really haha I was poking fun. Freestyle when Im blunt'd or drunk with my dudes...thats pretty much it. Don't really write either.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 2, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You do what you do and that's not bad at all lol. I can't even describe my voice but I will say it's nasally, a mix of white/black, with a twang and while it's Southern I don't talk like other Southerners. Whenever I record others would do a better job at describing what I sound like that I do.


I got you got you. I grew up in the south so I probably general Idea of what you sound like.....You don't have the regular folk twang.


Parallax said:


> Wait you actually know Substantial?


Chilled with him a few times, so I'll hit him up on facebook every now and then to see whats good with him.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 2, 2011)

I enjoy Stalley's joints they're always so chill can't wait for his Lincoln way heights. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Je_KUzZYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spaceman SPliff (Feb 2, 2011)

Check out  kendrick lamar dude is crazy talented. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5eT6TaEtPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^
Still need that song without the long as fuck talking bit at the begining. But I don't want a YT rip.




Kameil said:


> I enjoy Stalley's joints they're always so chill can't wait for his Lincoln way heights.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Je_KUzZYo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I liked what I heard of him on 24Hr Krate School and Pilot Talk. I still lol'd first time I saw him with that Freeway beard. I didn't see it coming. Can't wait for his tape though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 2, 2011)

> A woman is suing P Diddy for $1 trillion (?635 billion).
> 
> Valerie Joyce Wilson Turks, 31, has filed the suit in Los Angeles Superior Court against the rap mogul, his former girlfriend Kim Porter and Rodney King, the man who was a victim of assault by the Los Angeles Police in 1991.
> 
> ...


 


Lol


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2011)

More money more problems.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Check out my remix to Start it up, i got the last/4th verse 

Which one of you works for akp?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 2, 2011)

^That was pretty good.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> ^That was pretty good.



Thanks , then checkout my remix to Fabolous You be killin em, i got the last verse again

Which one of you works for akp?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Check out my remix to Start it up, i got the last/4th verse
> 
> Which one of you works for akp?



1st dude had the best voice and delivery for me but you came in a close 2nd. 

I also feel like your verse is the only one that completely fit the topic and feel of the song which made it the best overall IMO. 

Third vs was the weakest and 2nd was okay. 

First and 2nd verses had too many forced punchlines which took away from the "natural" feel your verse had with the topic and beat. 

I used to write that way as well where I would just try and stuff my verses full of punches instead of just lettin the lyrics naturally come out. Some people not notice it but thats one of the first things I pick up on.

Anyway it wasn't my type of beat to get on but you sounded good on it.


Edit - Forgot about the hook. Vocals could have been a little better but they weren't bad IMO and I feel like there could have been more to the hook. It seemed kind of plain. 


You mind throwing some input in on the songs I posted?


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> 1st dude had the best voice and delivery for me but you came in a close 2nd.
> 
> I also feel like your verse is the only one that completely fit the topic and feel of the song which made it the best overall IMO.
> 
> ...



thanks for the feedback the 1st & 3rd guys are my older brothers, 2nd guy is my cousin, i knew i had the best verse 

Edit: Sure, where are they ?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Thanks , then checkout my remix to Fabolous You be killin em, i got the last verse again
> 
> Which one of you works for akp?



Think I have pretty much the same input here 

First vs might have been my favorite voice but too many damn punches....It just don't sound natural. 

If you are passing on my critique tell dude punch lines are good when they really strike. If every line is a punch then none of them stand out. 

3rd was the weakest again IMO and the 2nd....I guess was kind of forgettable cuz I cant remember it now. Not to say it was bad I just honestly cant remember. Ill have to listen again. 

Your vs again gets the award for best feel. If I am being 100% honest you aren't doing anything special lyrically but you don't have to because you seem to have the best natural artistry of the group. While other people are tossing out punches you seem to be just going with what the beat brings from you. 

Hook I actually thought was pretty catchy. 

All in all you guys sound good as group.

Edit - Went back and listened to the 2nd dude again. The vs really was just forgettable tbh. Nothing really stood out about it.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2011)

@Shyakugaun - Here are the links to the songs I posted. I have more on my youtube page as well.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

cool listening now


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Thanks , then checkout my remix to Fabolous You be killin em, i got the last verse again
> 
> Which one of you works for akp?



You reminds me of the game for some reason, lol. Anyways yeah you have great delivery, voice, and flow if you can step up your rhymes and lyrics that'll be great. How long have you been rapping for, you're pretty good.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> @Shyakugaun - Here are the links to the songs I posted. I have more on my youtube page as well.




I played your tracks in our studio, and all of us heard it, everyone pretty much said you were dope, but my cousin told me to tell you this (2nd verse guy lol)

i like how u set the mood to the track, you have a real rap sound, something the game could use at the moment, honestly when i saw you were white i was like..uh uh.., but you actually are pretty dope, but i would conclude that a slight addition of witty wordplay, and a bit more verbal emphasis will highly elevate your craft to the next level.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> I played your tracks in our studio, and all of us heard it, everyone pretty much said you were dope, but my cousin told me to tell you this (2nd verse guy lol)
> 
> i like how u set the mood to the track, you have a real rap sound, something the game could use at the moment, honestly when i saw you were white i was like..uh uh.., but you actually are pretty dope, but i would conclude that a slight addition of witty wordplay, and a bit more verbal emphasis will highly elevate your craft to the next level.



Thanks man I appreciate it. 

Always good to get some reviews.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> You reminds me of the game for some reason, lol. Anyways yeah you have great delivery, voice, and flow if you can step up your rhymes and lyrics that'll be great. How long have you been rapping for, you're pretty good.



thanks been rapping for about 2 years now 



Cyphon said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it.
> 
> Always good to get some reviews.



no prob


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9L9POcjjmw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Feb 2, 2011)

the new cyhi video is being hunted down lmao

already blocked on youtube


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the fact we're all getting feedback for on our raps and what we do. Even if we're prepping something (like me) or if we have some things already out it's good to see us evolving as a community.

Btw what's with the Cyhi video? lol


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I am thinking it might be fun to do some features at some point.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2011)

It would be. 

Also question just to make this clear, if I come out with something using known beats online for free that I make no money off of but it's a known beat for a mixtape in the future is that fine? I won't be sued or anything right? Just making sure to those who have some across something like this. I'm making no money off of this thing.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah you should be fine. You cant be sued if you aren't making money off of it.....At least as far as I know about the law.

Youtube takes stuff down though if they see it. I did a Steelers Superbowl remix to Black and Yellow and they took it down in like 30 seconds because I kept Wiz on the hook. I think if its just the beat they wont take it down though. I don't think you can use the artists voice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I was wondering about that. I clicked on it and it said it was taken down. Ok just making sure thanks. If I'm not making money they shouldn't even care. By my third project though I'm going to be using my own beats. By then I should be well.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 3, 2011)

Im going to post some of my groups music soon.  Right now Ive only been posting my beats for yall..
Me and cyphon gonna collab real soon on a track ill post that too.
All Feed Back Welcome


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 3, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that. I clicked on it and it said it was taken down. Ok just making sure thanks. If I'm not making money they shouldn't even care. By my third project though I'm going to be using my own beats. By then I should be well.



yes youtube would just mute your vid if its just the beat. They do that to many amv's


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is a track I did about a year ago.
I made the beat than dropped a quick 16 free style over it.

T.F. - Hand in Hand.mp3 - 1.68MB

really really old track like 5 years old
Rap Pack - So in love.mp3 - 4.58MB

This was my group in college. 
First verse - J dolla
Second Verse is a girl her name is Rah the MC.  Shes actually making alot of noise under ground now.
Chours is two friends singing back and forth. Mouse and this girl i forgot her name.
Last verse is the girl singing rapping now

I made the beat.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a Weezy I can get used too


----------



## Deweze (Feb 3, 2011)

wayne with juelz was a whole nother rapper

btw any of you guys hear this


----------



## Deweze (Feb 3, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Here's a Weezy I can get used too



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RdC4QRT0Y0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

wayne


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 3, 2011)

I still think this is Wayne's best freestyle/song.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Xemnas (Feb 4, 2011)

Welp, I tried the Kendrick Lamar tape again andddd...I just can't get into it, like at all.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2011)

I think Nipsey will put the west back on the map. Doggystyle and chronic days. Yeah, blu and fashawn are nice but thats not what the west needs right now.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

How about this guy? lol


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never listened to his son, honsetly, but from that he is alright. Shits laid back as fuck, better then that hyphy shit the bay was on for awhile. The game was promising, but fucked that shit up too.

On some serious shit, do you ever think Eazy-E was gay? I mean, I still believe to this day that Dre is probably gay.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah you need more than one person to bring back a whole region, unless you're Pac status. I'm not a huge Game fan, but some of his shit is dope like his Down and out freestyle dissing G unit (doesn't he always diss G unit lol). Weren't there also rumors of him being a stripper and having a butterfly tattoo? 

As far as Eazy, never really thought about that. If you mean cause of the fact that he died from aids, but nah never mind crossed my mind? What makes you think Dre's gay though? lol


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2011)

Nah, on some real shit there are mad rumors on the game.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I seen those pics, kinda reminds me of Prodigy being exposed as a ballerina when he was 12, but that's different.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2011)

Trying to end up collabin on this but givin my one vs preview. Whatchu think? 

Rap Pack - So in love.mp3 - 4.58MB


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 4, 2011)

off that kay slay mixtape


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2011)

Why do people associate AIDS with gay people? It's incredibly retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2011)

Crack!


----------



## Yosha (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why do people associate AIDS with gay people? It's incredibly retarded.


Was that supposed to be aimed towards me? Im saying it can support my claim and others have claimed eazy-e was....I forget who said it but it went like "kids your most favorite hardcore gangster rapper likes getting it from a man". I think there is alot of gay rappers out there and Im not going to name who I think who is who (because I might hurt some peoples feelings)....but NORE says he has collaborated with a few of these rappers who are very popular, have had promising clothing line, and one who will come out after he has solidified himself as an artist.

Don't be suprised.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2011)

Nah it wasn't directed towards you, but me thinking out loud. I hear people all the time say "Oh he has AIDS? He must be gay, bro."

I'm just wondering where the two became correlated to some people.

And, I don't think I'd have a problem with a gay rapper. I wouldn't be bumpin' some "I'd suck yo dick" stuff though.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Nah it wasn't directed towards you, but me thinking out loud. I hear people all the time say "Oh he has AIDS? He must be gay, bro."
> 
> I'm just wondering where the two became correlated to some people.
> 
> And, I don't think I'd have a problem with a gay rapper. I wouldn't be bumpin' some "I'd suck yo dick" stuff though.



Didn't biggie have a line I'd suck your daddy's dick or something? lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know. Never listened to Biggie like that.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

New Cham and K.r.i.t.

Well Cham can eat a dick, but K.R.I.T. is dope


----------



## Kittan (Feb 4, 2011)

"You look so good huh, I suck on yo daddy's dick"- Me & My Bitch


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittan said:


> "You look so good huh, I suck on yo daddy's dick"- Me & My Bitch



Got techniques drippin out of my butt cheeks


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 4, 2011)

When Biggie says it you can't question if he's gay. He's just that guy that can say something like that without seeming that way. He has great lines.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 4, 2011)

I know but when taken out of context it's funny as hell, first time I heard "Got techniques drippin out my buttcheeks", I never even thought no homo. It's when I read the lyrics, I thought to myself damn, that sounds gay.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 5, 2011)

Link

Anybody else download this?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been robbing motherfuckers since the slave ships with the same clip!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> When Biggie says it you can't question if he's gay. He's just that guy that can say something like that without seeming that way. He has great lines.



I can't even imagine Big taken one in the ass, like if he fell back it'd be broken. :/


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw3AAR0mboE[/YOUTUBE]

new deltron actually in the works?


----------



## Deweze (Feb 5, 2011)

My new beat 

Sample from joni mitchel

I would love feedback


----------



## NastyNas (Feb 5, 2011)

Heard this Drake track and had a soulful beat and but forgot all the lyrics was at a party was kinda loud to hear the lyrics but im pretty sure its the song where someone a while back posted the instrumental and said Drake should go back to these beats. Anyone know the song?


----------



## Deweze (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah that was me lol 

let me go find it


----------



## NastyNas (Feb 5, 2011)

If u was talkin to me Deweze whats the song name?


----------



## Deweze (Feb 5, 2011)

Check this page


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I can't even imagine Big taken one in the ass, like if he fell back it'd be broken. :/



He wouldn't.

Not sure why he dropped that line though. Guess it was supposed to be funny.

Aside from his verse in "Stop the Breaks," this is the only thing I didn't too like about his songs.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why do people associate AIDS with gay people? It's incredibly retarded.



You dont know? AIDS was believed to derive from Gay men as a high number of the first people who had it were homosexual.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

Deweze said:


> My new beat
> 
> Sample from joni mitchel
> 
> I would love feedback



I hate doing this because I am not a producer and don't want to sound foolish but I will try and critique off of instinct.

Before I start though I will say that overall I really like the feel to the beat and what you were going for. With the things I list being done I would love to actually write to the beat. I like it man.  

1. I think you could have a better/harder drum. I liked the snare you used but the drum sounds weak and kind of.....Flat I guess?

2. I loved the horns (?) that you brought in for the hook and the keys, great combo but the horns need turned down IMO. They almost become annoying being that loud and I think hearing more of the piano as a result, would be great. 

And lastly with the horns.....They cut off to abruptly at the end of the hook. There could be more transition in that area.

Overall though, as I said, I really do like where you are going with this beat. I would write to it. 

Now can you hit me up with a couple of reviews or something man? I keep posting shit and getting mostly ignored 


Edit: Maybe the drums actually fit well with your beat. I am undecided on that.

Edit 2: The horns don't need turned down much. Maybe just slightly.....

This beat is addictive though 


Edit 3: At around 2 minutes you switched up the...I dunno what that instrument is to be honest but it kind of throws off the flow of the beat.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

To everyone posting things to be reviewed in here check this out please



I would appreciate anyone who is willing to help to stop in the thread once and awhile and offer some fan critiques for people if you are bored and have some free time. It doesn't have to be much but just something.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 5, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> 2 New songs people. Please actually listen and give me some opinions. Even if they are bad opinions.
> 
> And damn I forgot to edit the picture on the one....Oh well.
> 
> ...



I press "Like" on youtube 

Diz sounds like Joe Budden lol

Edit: Movie Stars won't "...but they still couldn't get by! and mr. kweli couldn't teach em to survive" 

But btw you sound louder in the last verse for some reason


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

Deweze said:


> I press "Like" on youtube



Thanks man.



> Diz sounds like Joe Budden lol



He will like hearing that, Ill let him know. 



> Edit: Movie Stars won't "...but they still couldn't get by! and mr. kweli couldn't teach em to survive"



I dont understand the "wont" after Movie Stars!?

You like the line but not the song?

Sorry I am confused.



> But btw you sound louder in the last verse for some reason



Yes and thank you for being the millionth person to point out that I am no musical engineer 

Seriously though, I need to put a warning on my music that the final mix isn't going to sound like perfect studio quality. This is what one might call a common mans basement evolution.

Everyone in here should know that reference


----------



## Deweze (Feb 5, 2011)

Cyphon will you put a download link up


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah but to which song(s)? 

And I dunno how to put download links on youtube. You talking something like zshare?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 5, 2011)

delirium said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw3AAR0mboE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> new deltron actually in the works?


Wow, del is looking more and more like a crackhead everytime I see him. Such a shame.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp0WYxT5EH8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q89kbsPc5mo[/YOUTUBE]
This made men track is such a classic, just because of the lox though. Almost forgot about it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2011)

Reminds me of one of my friends, he doesnt want to listen to the LOX because of too much material. Always tell him shit's worth it.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

Trying to live by my own thread so I will just post a link here.



New song I just finished today. Looking for feedback as always.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 5, 2011)

do you know what happens when you spam the threads I run, cyphon? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xCZwlkxPAE[/YOUTUBE]
I go back to my roots muffuguh. Check yourself.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't spam shit 

Seriously though, no thoughts? Even hatred?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 5, 2011)

Im like russell simmons, dudes always asking me to listen to their shit but I never do lol But for real this is the first track that I have listened to of yours. Not bad, kind of boring imo, nothing jumps out. Its nice, buts thats it and there are alot of nice dudes out there though so remember that.

I don't know though it might be the low production that makes it boring, but its a very dull track. Keep it up though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Im like russell simmons, dudes always asking me to listen to their shit but I never do lol But for real this is the first track that I have listened to of yours. Not bad, kind of boring imo, nothing jumps out. Its nice, buts thats it and there are alot of nice dudes out there though so remember that.
> 
> I don't know though it might be the low production that makes it boring, but its a very dull track. Keep it up though.



Well I didn't produce it so I have no qualms there, but thanks for the other input. Admittedly it isn't one of my more exciting tracks so it makes sense. 

I always appreciate some feedback.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 6, 2011)

Which did you guys like better? So Far Gone or Thank Me Later?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 6, 2011)

DAMN Eminem stans are the worst (not directed towards anyone here), they accuse me of being racist for not acknowledging Eminem is the goat, which is a complete load of horse shit.  I retract the statement of Big L stans being the worst. 

Btw what do you guys think of Double Entendres/ Punchlines (Jay z style) rapping vs Multies (Eminem style) which do you think is harder to pull of and which do you prefer?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2011)

Both sound good but I would say multis are easier. 

Multis are obviously better for flow and sound real good when not overdone but the double's are better lyrically when not corny.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2011)

Multies >>>> Punches

Punches add nothing to a track other than shock/power value. They do not add lyricism or depth in anyway, and are braggadocio for the most part. Yes, this includes Lupe.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WQkQG4k-Z-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 6, 2011)

Multis and punchlines are both great. I try to divide my songs up between the both of them. I can't overuse one compared to the last. In each track I just try to do as much as I can. Flow catches people's attention, punchlines make them think. Both together is a great mix.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 6, 2011)

I actually appreciate nice punchlines or metaphors when done cleverly, obviously not Lil Wayne esque punchlines, but some of Jay's best punchlines are pretty nice. Like His Rocky metaphor H to the Izzo. I do like mutlies also but if they're overdone and just stringing words together without any substance ala R.A. the Ruggedman that's just as bad as punchlines which have no context being in the song.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 6, 2011)

jayz stans are funny


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you mean me?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2011)

All stans are funny.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2011)

RA The Rugged Man's multies were nice in Give It Up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgS2YqyTx0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow J live is in that.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 7, 2011)

nas & damian marley DISTANT RELATIVES "Patience" video.

Will probably be the best video of the year.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Multies >>>> Punches
> 
> Punches add nothing to a track other than shock/power value. They do not add lyricism or depth in anyway, and are braggadocio for the most part. Yes, this includes Lupe.



i disagree


----------



## Egotism (Feb 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1aawgs9Q34[/YOUTUBE]

Finally! Big Sean is ready to release his album. This is his first single


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2011)

If you know nothing of what Dilla has left us check this shit.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zznSeTu7Yw4[/YOUTUBE]

:galaxyryoma


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 8, 2011)

Am I late for the multies vs punches debate?

Anyways..multies will better your flow..punches will better the lyrical impact..

Multies are easier to pull off..anyone any rapper with half a decent brain can string a few syllables/words together and still stay in the context/subject matter..punches/double meanings require a little more thinking and a structure if you want them to be relevant to the subject matter otherwise you'll end up sounding like Wayne(not a good thing).

Overall, both are important but I'm more likely to rewind a track to catch a punch/double meaning than to hear how many words you successfully managed to string together..Capish?

Anyways this shit is hard:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaAgLcIZr7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Feb 8, 2011)

Idk banana, "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" is used alotttttt


----------



## Yosha (Feb 8, 2011)

haha that deadlee dude is trying way to hard to be thug. I smell ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

that big sean single is alright, nice.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 8, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Am I late for the multies vs punches debate?
> 
> Anyways..multies will better your flow..punches will better the lyrical impact..
> 
> ...



This was basically my whole argument sort off. The guy I was debating against was trying to downplay the impact and complexity of multies into nothing but Lil Wayne esque lines ( a lot of them not even being metaphors but similes), and saying that they're nothing but filler throw away lines that's only really good for freestyles.. If you're clever and pull them off without sounding cheesy as fuck (cough Eminem cough) than I can enjoy them just as much as expertly pulling off multies.

On the other hand having a complex rhyme scheme shouldn't be underestimated into just stringing words together, Eminem in his prime was able to pull them off effortlessly without reaching at all ( first verse of Rock Bottom) and has some rhymes that a lot of people don't even catch. 

Well the whole thread was basically saying Eminem was the goat and the greatest lyricist because off his multies in a nutshell, I also don't appreciate how he accused someone of being racist for saying that there are a lot of rappers better than Eminem.



Masa Escobar said:


> Does anyone notice that big sean doesn't really rhyme in some of his songs? Like he will either use the same ending again and again or just not even rhyme. Its so damn annoying.



Didn't Mike Jones used to do that all the time, he would hust yell MIKE JONES!!!! 5X lol


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2011)

Agree on that Rock Bottom. He was rhyming 5+ syllables often without effort.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 8, 2011)

lmao mike jones!!! ice age!!!

On the subject of em did anyone catch BET's Greatest rappers of the 21st Century? You could only qualify if you dropped your debut album no earlier then 1999. The list is based on the following: flow, lyrics, subject matter, cultural impact, dough, and digital skills (e.g., Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, their own website, etc.).

1) Eminem
2) Lil’ Wayne
3) Kanye West
4) 50 Cent
5) T.I.
6) Ludacris
7) Drake
8 ) Young Jeezy
9) Jadakiss
10) Rick Ross

I can somewhat agree with this list, but during there voting they had a revote because drake was 10. I don't think he should even be in there, he has no real body of work except for one album. Also, Yeezy should be 2 not weezy.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2011)

Drake should definitely not be in there. Ross after DTR is complete garbage. Young Jeezy and Luda... meh


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 8, 2011)

Eminem's debut was in 1996 (Infinite), so technically shouldn't he be disqualified? lol

Kanye isn't really all that good of a rapper, but more of an overall artist still easy to listen to though. That only works for the mainstream though, I guess.  I guess you could classify K-os in that list. Is he mainstream? (He's from Canada btw)


----------



## Yosha (Feb 8, 2011)

If you count em's ifinite as a legit debut album. I count it as a demo more then anything.

Whats wrong with luda? He has always been different and still been a great artist? Jeezy changed the game for sure and took the south on a storm. Why you picking on my southern rappers cubey 

edit - as far as k-os, dunno don't listen to him.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly, Jeezy's flow and voice a bitch to listen to. Luda can rock way more than Jeezy, but it's not really my thing.

I have a taste for Southern rappers, just not them. Curren$y, CunninLinguists, K-Rino, Z-Ro, Outkast, B.o.B and a bunch of others


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2011)

k-os is not mainstream, which is a damn shame


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> lmao mike jones!!! ice age!!!
> 
> On the subject of em did anyone catch BET's Greatest rappers of the 21st Century? You could only qualify if you dropped your debut album no earlier then 1999. The list is based on the following: flow, lyrics, subject matter, cultural impact, dough, and digital skills (e.g., Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, their own website, etc.).
> 
> ...



2000s were from 2001-2010


----------



## Deweze (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Jeezy's voice_ is_ the beat


----------



## Yosha (Feb 8, 2011)

agreed ^^^


Mider T said:


> 2000s were from 2001-2010


I didn't make the rules Tigger said your album had to be drop on 1999 the earliest.

I also think luda is a very skilled emcee and his albums are always solid.

Edit - old but good


----------



## itachi0982 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think they made it 1999 so that eminem could be on it, cuz the 21st century doesnt include 1999.


----------



## Rannic (Feb 8, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> agreed ^^^
> 
> I didn't make the rules Tigger said your album had to be drop on 1999 the earliest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> The list is based on the following: flow, lyrics, subject matter, cultural impact, dough, and digital skills (e.g., Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, their own website, etc.).
> 
> 1) Eminem
> 2) Lil? Wayne
> ...



I think the people on this list should have to be at least good in most of those categories as opposed to maybe being really good at just 1. 

Anyway it looks like they are just taking the biggest names and putting them on the list as opposed to following their own criteria too specifically. 

Drake and Ross don't belong in any case. Personally I would take Jeezy off as well. His biggest song was thanks to Akon more then his own talents and I just think he is pretty bad anyway. 

That said, I dunno who else even qualifies for the list based off of the release date.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> If you're clever and pull them off without sounding cheesy as fuck (cough Eminem cough) than I can enjoy them just as much as expertly pulling off multies.



Hope you're talking about current Em and his wordplay, cuz old Em was sick with the punchlines 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7vV115nYO0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsDhaG8OVB4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AauzjuDh3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I think the people on this list should have to be at least good in most of those categories as opposed to maybe being really good at just 1.
> 
> Anyway it looks like they are just taking the biggest names and putting them on the list as opposed to following their own criteria too specifically.
> 
> ...


15 rappers were chosen by voting on the BET site and then narrowed down to ten by the judges. The judges were compromised of legit producers, djs, vjs etc. etc. I be to differ though, if your not a fan of jeezy then soul survivor or im so paid isn't his biggest hit or best song you still have so icy, put on, trap or die, go crazy, go getta etc. etc. Again, he's southern so I understand.

Ross? look at the mans sales records, homie. Almost everybody was bumpin' trilla when it hit. If you look in the sales of 2010 some could argue that ross had a very strong presence in 2010...Along with his appearances. We (miami) are still rolling with him despite alot of stuff.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I be to differ though, if your not a fan of jeezy then soul survivor or im so paid isn't his biggest hit or best song you still have so icy, put on, trap or die, go crazy, go getta etc. etc. Again, he's southern so I understand.



I dunno. Where I went to high school the only Jeezy song I ever heard was SS. So to me thats his biggest. Obviously his fans that go beyond radio might like other songs but I am talking career-wise. Of course I don't follow single sales or anything so I could be wrong there but it was the song I heard most around my way.



> Ross? look at the mans sales records, homie. Almost everybody was bumpin' trilla when it hit. If you look in the sales of 2010 some could argue that ross had a very strong presence in 2010...Along with his appearances. We (miami) are still rolling with him despite alot of stuff.



Like I said though, I think they should fit all of the qualities pretty well. Ross doesn't have lyrics nor did he make much of an impact I remember. To me an impact is someone like Jay who can do songs like DOA and literally slow down the use of auto tune in music. 

Honestly Ross doesn't seem anywhere near as big as everyone else on that list outside of Drake and Jeezy.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2011)

Nah, I feel you, but trust me ross is definately a power player. Maybe not where you live, but he definately is in the south....And by my view the south is still on top. Ross works with the heavy hitters as much as jeezy. Jeezy was on drakes album and if you look at features on that album that says something. Ross was on kanyes album and Teflon Don had no weak features at all if you go by there criteria. I think both deserve to be on that list compared to what was voted and if not then show me two other legitimate rappers that make that criteria.

out of the top 15 who didn't make it were nelly, guuci, eve, fabo, and the game.

Also, do you know who sparked/basically invented trap music? Jeezy.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I think both deserve to be on that list compared to what was voted and if not then show me two other legitimate rappers that make that criteria.
> 
> out of the top 15 who didn't make it were nelly, guuci, eve, fabo, and the game.
> 
> Also, do you know who sparked/basically invented trap music? Jeezy.



I could see Nelly, Game or Fab making it over the others I mentioned. Fab is a better all-around rapper then them but impact could be argued. Wasn't he kind of big for the throwback movement and jersey movement overall? 

Game sparked a little west heat and sold around 4 mil on his debut? He is also a better rapper then Jeezy or Ross. 

He was also big for the beef movement 

Nelly was huge when country grammar came out and was big enough on his own that he was able to bring in the St. Lunatics for a stint in the game.  

Nelly I wont argue is a better rapper though. 

I dunno, I think there are some fair arguments that could be made.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2011)

Fab has strived to stay relevant even if he is a really good emcee (ny scene btw im pretty sure he is from brooklyn). This is all based on mainstream and imo to me he is a better mainstream cassidy. The game again good rapper, great first album, and I think 50 cent ruined his career.

Country grammar sold something like 9 mil, yeah, but after? He made a big impact and put st.louis on the map but other then that ehhh. He is definately holding it down on the album sales with something like 30 mil worldwide so I could see him in there and maybe ross out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 9, 2011)

Fabolous should've been on that list. Point Blank. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV12d6SD72g[/YOUTUBE]

Niiice.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeezy was great, I have to say Thug motivation 101 and The inspriration 102 was my shit back then. Still bump it from time to time. I also liked his Trap or Die 2 mixtape.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 9, 2011)

People sleep on jeezy he fell off but when he came out at first he had the hood on smash.

HOw is Nelly not on this list?  Nelly from 200-2004 had the game on lock as far as record sales go.  Granted for the latter part of the decade he fell off but he held it down for the first 4-5 yrs easily.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 9, 2011)

One of the most slept Hip-hop songs EVER. Listen to it and tell me I'm wrong. I double dare you friend!! I'll Neg you to hell & back. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fruosy0SEU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMm5AtMwAg[/YOUTUBE]

Meek Millz Ric Ross new artist. Not bad at all


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2011)

Replace Drake with Nelly on the list and we'll be good to go.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 9, 2011)

Country Grammer is a classic album


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> People sleep on jeezy he fell off but when he came out at first he had the hood on smash.
> 
> *HOw is Nelly not on this list?  Nelly from 200-2004 had the game on lock as far as record sales go.*  Granted for the latter part of the decade he fell off but he held it down for the first 4-5 yrs easily.


That was the argument on the show by jermaine dupri. However, he has yet to stay relevant or really do anything the latter part. However, I think nelly fell of once 50 came into the game, he took alot of the shine and nelly faded away.

Shimmy shimmy coco puff


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 9, 2011)

New Siagon album, Gilbere Forte and Stalley mixtapes. Good day.

Also, anybody here listen to that new Consequence mixtape? Is it good? I was thinking of downloading it.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> One of the most slept Hip-hop songs EVER. Listen to it and tell me I'm wrong. I double dare you friend!! I'll Neg you to hell & back.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fruosy0SEU8[/YOUTUBE]



didn't he win some bet contest or something. Some shit like that


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 9, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> That was the argument on the show by jermaine dupri. However, he has yet to stay relevant or really do anything the latter part. However, I think nelly fell of once 50 came into the game, he took alot of the shine and nelly faded away.
> 
> Shimmy shimmy coco puff



Yea but Nelly actually had an impact on the game.  How many of you dudes were rocking head bands and baseball gloves or a band aid under your eye LOL


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 9, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yea but Nelly actually had an impact on the game.  How many of you dudes were rocking head bands and baseball gloves or a band aid under your eye LOL



He made people dress like fuckin dumbasses. big deal


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 9, 2011)

One of the most beautiful songs I've heard in a while, anyone know any other songs from him like this? He's kinda hard to get into.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 9, 2011)

Listen to the realness. 

This song aint really anything like that one, but its one of my favorite cormega songs

[YOUTUBE]kKHj7XEddC4[/YOUTUBE]

maybe fallen soldiers remix


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah it has Prodigy in it, isn't that a Nas diss as well? Listen to Killaz Theme II and Criminal Connection.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 9, 2011)

anybody hear this aha. i might be late

[YOUTUBE]ymdwQCGeovg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 9, 2011)

Ounce Ounce Ounce


----------



## Deweze (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCW7dzW7VY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 9, 2011)

Classic Wayne.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 9, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Ounce Ounce Ounce


----------



## Deweze (Feb 9, 2011)

People don't know a classic lil wayne exists

Judging off 6foot7foot carter 4 might be like carter 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, but I only realy hold Wayne in high regards for personal reasons. 

Carter II, The Suffix, Dedication II, leaked Carter III, and his collabs with Juelz has some of his best songs

Back for First Time (rare)

Explosive freestyle (rare)

I also like those two freestyles, he has a lot of decent-sick shit you just have to search for them.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 9, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Carter II, The Suffix, Dedication II, leaked Carter III, and his collabs with Juelz has some of his best songs



Thats pretty much all i like. some songs off dedication 3 the drought too.

i never heard the xplosive one before. I always like it when someone raps over that beat


----------



## Deweze (Feb 9, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> leaked Carter III



What's this?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2011)

? the first carter III that leaked and weezy decided to turn into a mixtape....You don't remember the pushbacks because of this?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 9, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> Thats pretty much all i like. some songs off dedication 3 the drought too.
> 
> i never heard the xplosive one before. I always like it when someone raps over that beat



Word, him and Juelz need to collab more they always go hard when they do tracks  together. 


Masa Escobar said:


> ? the first carter III that leaked and weezy decided to turn into a mixtape....You don't remember the pushbacks because of this?



Do you think the Carter III would be better if it wasn't leaked?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2011)

Wayne was a lot better years ago. I liked him better during his Carter I-leaked Carter III days. I still think he was best around the time Carter II came out and when he became known as mixtape Weezy. Here's one of my favorite Wayne songs.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAIo0himgqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2011)

Idk, good question. Im going to go with no, I know the album had so much hype like "this is going to be amazing" and when it came out I felt it was a really really good album. I think it lived up to the hype. However, leaked had some hard tracks so I really dunno.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2011)

How would you rank rappers by their flows?  I think Curren$y is extremely underrated.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 10, 2011)

Mider T said:


> How would you rank rappers by their flows?  I think Curren$y is extremely underrated.



There are honestly too many good ones IMO and different styles of flow people may prefer.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 10, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Yeah it has Prodigy in it, isn't that a Nas diss as well? Listen to Killaz Theme II and Criminal Connection.


It's funny cause most of the disses on that song apply to Prodigy far better than they do Nas. Not that the whole 'fake thug vs real thug' argument means shit when it comes to music,but Prodigy is more of a fake thug than Nas ever was...

The track is classic though,love the way Mega flipped the 'life divorced him" line on Nas


----------



## Scud (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B0Oens2HUo&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

Today marks 5 years since the last time I cried.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2011)

Man it's been 5 years already?  Proof died the same year didn't he?


----------



## Scud (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah. Within a month of Dilla passing, iirc.

Edit: Proof died almost exactly 2 months after.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 10, 2011)

You make beats or something? I know dilla was big in the midwest, but you're from NY so thats why I ask. I understood people crying worldwide for biggie and pac.


----------



## Scud (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, but I had _just_ started messing with records when he passed. I was a huge fan because my older brother put me onto him around 01 or 02. When he died, that's what kinda put me into gear and made me really want to start making beats. I bought my first MPC like 2 months later.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 10, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMm5AtMwAg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Meek Millz Ric Ross new artist. Not bad at all



Meek Millys been ringin out in Philly for years now.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

for those who have yet to see it.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 11, 2011)

Since we are, or were, talking about Lil Wayne, does anyone else just not like the sound of his voice?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 11, 2011)

Its funny I was listening to wheezy back during the hot boyz days.  To me that is when he was da most raw.  This was my track.

He was 17 when he made this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvJL2VezjM[/YOUTUBE]


Illest line in this song.

Any my lil girls family trnya lie in court//
tryna put me.. a child..on child support//

This song was to real


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Since we are, or were, talking about Lil Wayne, does anyone else just not like the sound of his voice?



There are some songs where his voice is tolerable to actually easy to listen to, but for the most part especially recently yeah his voice is terrible.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS7IgbQFttc[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, you can tell Chip was a huge Bone fan. He flipped the Bone delivery pretty nice though.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]48CpIgHbl9Q[/YOUTUBE]
This song is sick.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2011)

The Hot Boy$ were the shit back in the day.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki34cD9n9lI[/YOUTUBE]

Check this guy out


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Scud (Feb 11, 2011)

Missing the opportunity to see GZA for free upstate tomorrow because I got a DWI and crashed my car two weeks ago. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Kittan (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iiAIGQHikHg[/YOUTUBE]
Lovin' these guys


----------



## Yosha (Feb 12, 2011)

mac miller is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) herb. Anyone heard about his background? Kids a fucking joke. Sick of these kids that think they are ghetto because they smoke weed and dress like hipsters.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hate Tyler the Creator.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 12, 2011)

I hate Tyler the creator and his group Odd future people are already deeming them the next Wu-Tang.  Uhh fuck no.....


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 12, 2011)

I put that batter in his bak, im the reason why he move like that, thats my m'fukin toy soldier.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 12, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 12, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> lmfao



You don't think they have the potential to be the next Wu tang?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 12, 2011)

Kameil said:


> I hate Tyler the creator and his group Odd future people are already deeming them the next Wu-Tang.  Uhh fuck no.....


Critics compare them while them and their camp discourage this every chance they get....They are also really good lyricist.

I think people need to learn to listen to something different everyonce and awhile.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 12, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> You don't think they have the potential to be the next Wu tang?



i was laughin at that random ass post above mine.

Idk about next wu tang, but the songs i've heard by tyler the creator were good.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think any group could ever replicate the success and legacy of The Wu, but idk they have some potential.


----------



## God (Feb 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1953cEcPLs[/YOUTUBE]

They're never reaching that, but they're still tight. No need to hate on em.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 12, 2011)

Guess I'll look more into them if that's what y'all would say. ~


----------



## Yosha (Feb 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1953cEcPLs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They're never reaching that, but they're still tight. No need to hate on em.


because your seeds grow up the same way!! one of my favorite tracks, RZA's verse is nice.

Goes something like..."Your friends ain't shit all the do is drink, smoke, and suck dick."


----------



## God (Feb 12, 2011)

^ The shit about the hos, right? Yeah that is/was the shit


----------



## Scud (Feb 12, 2011)

For some reason, I fell in love with Masta Killa's verse on that joint.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 12, 2011)

hip hop is so boring right now -_-


----------



## Kameil (Feb 13, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> hip hop is so boring right now -_-



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2a1tl3WCNY[/YOUTUBE]

*Cough* Wanna repeat that?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't listen to the hater.  No musical genre is ever boring there's always good stuff coming out.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Don't listen to the hater.  No musical genre is ever boring there's always good stuff coming out.



True there is always good hiphop out there.

Yet the first half of this decade was amazing with the Em trifecta albums, Jay at his finest with BP & TBA, Outkast, 2001, First two Kanyes plaques, even 50 Cent

Now there are definitely good rappers out there, but I dont get the same vibe as back then.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No musical genre is ever boring there's always good stuff coming out.



This is gold.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> True there is always good hiphop out there.
> 
> Yet the first half of this decade was amazing with the Em trifecta albums, Jay at his finest with BP & TBA, Outkast, 2001, First two Kanyes plaques, even 50 Cent
> 
> Now there are definitely good rappers out there, but I dont get the same vibe as back then.



You're not looking hard enough it seems then.  Don't give up man dig into those crates.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 13, 2011)

*Oh My Fucking God*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7cla_Gp2xM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree that hip-hop is still alive and still good. It's just harder during these times because of the crap out right now. It's not dead but I'm not going to lie, we all know the shit-hop ratio to hip-hop ratio is worse than 10 years ago.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 13, 2011)

I think its mainly that mainstream artists in hip hop aren't that great right now


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

That great? lol

Try "they suck"

It's pop on the radio. Not all of it, but for the most part.

Anyways, I'm listening to the CunninLynguists right now. These motherfuckers are original as hell, I'm diggin them


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice Lord Finesse sample. 

R.A. always kills tracks he's on, a collab between him, Prime Eminem, and Pun would've been sick.

Anyways I still can't believe it's almost a year since Nujabes' death, I just got into him recently but he's supposedly the J dilla of Japan.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> True there is always good hiphop out there.
> 
> Yet the first half of this decade was amazing with the Em trifecta albums, Jay at his finest with BP & TBA, Outkast, 2001, First two Kanyes plaques, even 50 Cent
> 
> Now there are definitely good rappers out there, but I dont get the same vibe as back then.



this is what i mean, i love hip hop, hell i rap, its just pretty dull @ the moment. Nothing epic is really going on


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 14, 2011)

breakbeat oratory said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> for those who have yet to see it.




Been listening to Tyler and Oddfuture for a couple of months now. These dudes are LEGIT. Very curious to see what the future holds for them and how they handle their music for a clearly growing audience. Tyler and I think Domo are going to appear on Jimmy Fallon on the 16th and perform Sandwitches so we'll see.

Hope Earl Sweatshirt can come back soon too. Probably my favorite rapper in the group.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2011)

And I hop up out the bed
Grab my iPhone
Put some kush in the swisha
Roll one up


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 14, 2011)

Supa Swag said:


> Been listening to Tyler and Oddfuture for a couple of months now. These dudes are LEGIT. Very curious to see what the future holds for them and how they handle their music for a clearly growing audience. *Tyler and I think Domo are going to appear on Jimmy Fallon on the 16th and perform Sandwitches so we'll see.*
> 
> Hope Earl Sweatshirt can come back soon too. Probably my favorite rapper in the group.



It's gonna be him and Hodgy.

Anyway, anyone fuck with TiRon? He's a kid from Chi-Town, but currently resides in L.A. His two mixtapes Ketchup and MSTRD have both received positive reviews. Most compare him to early Kanye, probably for his honest lyrics.

Ketchup[2009]


MSTRD[2010]

I recommend them both, especially MSTRD.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtV64sGg_hQ[/YOUTUBE]
[Pause on that screenshot, lmao. You'll understand if you watch the video]
He's the 2nd guy rhyming.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeMVlrfzICU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Feb 14, 2011)

Yo fellas. I've written raps for a long time but never really recorded them. I've been fuckin with my flow because I have a ridiculously deep and monotone voice, it doesn't go well with an aussie accent, I sound like a bored foghorn. Here's two tracks, any feedbacks appreciated. The first one I like more, the second is shitter. These are just scrappy recordings, I have no proper mic or software, although audacity should be fine with a better mic.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, cax, work on your flow. Its really jagged, like I can tell your reading your rhymes off the paper.

Your going dun dun dun DUN DUN dun dun dun DUN DUN then its like dun dun dun dun dun dun DUN

If you get what im trying to say lol. A simple one two flow and then you trail off.


----------



## Santo (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted before but my jaw dropped at how awesome it is. Nujabes + Common. Pretty great combination.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, you just need to work on your flow and possibly work with better beats.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 14, 2011)

Cax the beat sounds far away


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah your flow seems to be the problem aside from the beats. Your lyrics aren't bad but flow, I understand though. My voice is a bit weird so when I release something here hopefully my flow is up to par. Having a unique voice is great once you work on it. 

Also put in a little bit more emotion. It goes a long way.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 14, 2011)

Cax said:


> Yo fellas. I've written raps for a long time but never really recorded them. I've been fuckin with my flow because I have a ridiculously deep and monotone voice, it doesn't go well with an aussie accent, I sound like a bored foghorn. Here's two tracks, any feedbacks appreciated. The first one I like more, the second is shitter. These are just scrappy recordings, I have no proper mic or software, although audacity should be fine with a better mic.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQitlXjkxQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 14, 2011)

I like the beat. its a shame he's dead ^^^

[YOUTUBE]UVYhd60uQ80[/YOUTUBE]











Kool G rap-let the games begin


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2011)

He's not dead, not in my heart.

And unreleased material.


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2011)

"One day, she used my toothbrush to clean the toilet (that's nasty)
Throwin my clothes out the windows, so when the wind blows
I see my Polos and Timbos
Hide my car keys so I can't leave
A real slick bitch, keep a trick up her sleeve
And if I deceive, she won't take it lightly
She'll invite me, politely, to fight G
And then we lie together, cry together
I swear to God I hope *we fuckin die together*"


----------



## Scud (Feb 14, 2011)

Mider T said:


> He's not dead, not in my heart.
> 
> And unreleased material.


Amen. And Preemo claims mad cats have given him verses that Guru recorded for them in his final years but never used. We're gonna get at least 1 more Gangstarr album with all original music

Oh, and since I see some Kool G Rap, I feel compelled to post this.
WARNING: G actually gets outshined hard, but both of them are fucking nuts so whatever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpgOsyTUvX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2011)

Kool G rap is my dude. Love mafioso hip hop. Mf grimm is highly underrated though, so Im not suprised that he outshined 'em.

This is one of my all time favorite primo beats. Sooooo ill


----------



## Kittan (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GhxbatYD96A[/YOUTUBE]
Kinda different but I dig it

[YOUTUBE]hdWxo3e3Kzk[/YOUTUBE]
This is a little older


----------



## God (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuckin love Kool G.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd0FBGrUy-A[/YOUTUBE]

Underrated old school legend :ippo


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 14, 2011)

I love Prodigy (well his old shit anyway)


----------



## God (Feb 14, 2011)

That flow was ridiculous, multis were nice too 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHCLHFw8z4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sure we could keep this going for days haha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-A-QAKju1Q[/YOUTUBE]

Aaaaaaaand, for good measure;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygb8VCHFRvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 14, 2011)

This does


----------



## God (Feb 14, 2011)

That was hard, you get that much 


THink this was posted before, but still sick
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFHkNRjSVpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 14, 2011)

Aha I love this, just keep posting tracks of the best collabations. 

Yeah that Big L verse was hard as fuck every line was a quotable. 

Posted a while before but idk, this has a great P verse but Cormega's verse was probably his best in his entire career.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 14, 2011)

I win


----------



## God (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha, Endangered Species was the fucking shit 

Ghost ripped that btw

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yriB8D625ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, and that Az/Cormega track is dope as well. 

And yeah Pun always has great collabs


----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2011)

Pun x Wu collabos I see up there?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjB3W1e-edw[/YOUTUBE]

This shit is sick too. Ghost is always hot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNWVbV4Ahck[/YOUTUBE]

And Dead, props to you man. Above the Clouds is my second favorite Gangstarr track. That beat is fucking hypnotic to me.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2011)

My computer is dl'ing at triple force right now 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wPSGbf7zww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2011)

john blaze is one of puns best verses. dream shatterer is where it is at though


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey fellas we actually had a first song dropped in in my review thread.



Its a Hip Hop one so if any of you are bored and get a minute drop in and give it a listen and maybe throw in a quick review. I'll rep you if that means anything


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 15, 2011)

ight lets chill with these old school joints and get with the present.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 15, 2011)

Tatumaru said:


> We're gonna get at least 1 more Gangstarr album with all original music



Is this confirmed


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2011)

most new ish is very boring, just saying.


----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Is this confirmed


Yeah, that's what he said to XXL not too long ago.


Important part:


			
				XXL said:
			
		

> According to Preem, he has at least five songs  with Guru, and there are people overseas that are willing to give him around eight songs to remix. ?There are guys in Europe who say that they have seven or eight,? he said. ?It?s songs he did with them and they never finished it and they said I can have them. They reached out and were like, As long as you?re doing it. You can have the vocals. They are all brand new, from like a year and a half ago. I listened to them and I?ll make them shits sound like we were together. Well, we will be together because spiritually, he?s with me for the rest of my life.?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of his work with AotP. I also thought Nineteen Ninety Now was one of the best albums to come out in 2010. Celph was perfect for those beats.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2011)

Dead, get celph the fuck outta my thread


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2011)

Me and Shyakugan have a song on the way that I think you guys will like for something good in 2011 

Not gonna lie Shyakugan sounds sick on it and I am excited to get some opinions on this track. 

I have a rough copy now if anyone is interested in hearing the first ever HH thread collab but we still have some work to do before it is all finished.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 15, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Dead, get celph the fuck outta my thread
> 
> Now thats the dope out of 2010.



You ain't feelin Nineteen Ninetey Now?  But I'll check their shit out as well.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2011)

Whoa, whoa, whoa.

Hatin on Celph, Masa?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2011)

He's just being a hater


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2011)

Big tune...


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2011)

celph titled is a corny ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), we don't play that shit around here.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2011)

That's fair. I really like his stuff with AotP though.

But on a different topic, someone suggest me some good horrorcore. I have Geto Boys' Mind Playin Tricks, and Gravediggaz' 1-800-Suicide, but that's about it.
I looked into Necro, and he's not doing it for me. I can say shit about cannibalism too.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That's fair. I really like his stuff with AotP though.
> 
> But on a different topic, someone suggest me some good horrorcore. I have Geto Boys' Mind Playin Tricks, and Gravediggaz' 1-800-Suicide, but that's about it.
> I looked into Necro, and he's not doing it for me. I can say shit about cannibalism too.




Try Boogie Monsters - Riders of the storm: The Underwater album 

Dr Octagonecologyst (not really horrocore)

Crazy like a Foxx (more hardcore but whatever)


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2011)

Checkin it out now


----------



## dilbot (Feb 15, 2011)

Guess that punchline! No cheating!

"They want to know why I'm so fly
A girl asked me for a ring and I put one-around her whole eye"


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 15, 2011)

Big L

10char

Guess this

"You wouldn't be a star if you were thrown by chinese ninjas"

And tell me if it's wack or dope


----------



## Kameil (Feb 15, 2011)

Blu's "Amnesia" EP just dropped shoot me a PM when it "comes out".


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 15, 2011)

What do you'll think of this top 50 list? I actually think it's pretty accurate and like how it mentioned some of my favorite underrated artists like OC (saying he might be the most underrated mc of all time), Aceyalone, Prodigy, Del, Lord Finesse (he's actually pretty high on the list). 

What would you guys change, take off the list or add?

link


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2011)

I want that same PM.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 15, 2011)

Any of you guys actually like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs-MeZBGJ_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2011)

As much as I fucking love Nas, no. I could never bring myself to like or enjoy that song at all.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 15, 2011)

I like that song :/

That was my intro to Nas lol


----------



## Yosha (Feb 15, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> What do you'll think of this top 50 list? I actually think it's pretty accurate and like how it mentioned some of my favorite underrated artists like OC (saying he might be the most underrated mc of all time), Aceyalone, Prodigy, Del, Lord Finesse (he's actually pretty high on the list).
> 
> What would you guys change, take off the list or add?
> 
> link


I call bullshit and bias on andre 3000. This further proves my point to a new york/east coast loving hip hop head is not really down with anything from the south. Nor really anything heavy heavy westcoast.

Like homie, you gonna put canibus at 27? Yeah, his raps are nasty but then you push other generally better emcees out for the same reason he falls short. 

The em explanation 

LL cool J you at 9? I know he is definately dope, but his recent shit?

and the top 3 is laughable. Cube? really? What formula is this dude following, because its more of a list of his top #50 emcees and why he likes 'em.

I would say 50 through 30 I can mostly agree. After that, it gets worse and worse.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 16, 2011)

I stopped when I didn't see Jay or Em in the top 10.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, bullshit. I understand how big cube was in the earliy 90s and that he was a good emcee...but nothing amazing.

Dudes like alright here is my top three.

#1 greatest cop out to make number one
#2 filler
#3 my favorite emcee

Thats most "greatest" list though. I genuinely got pissed though once I got to about 20 haha


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 16, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I call bullshit and bias on andre 3000. This further proves my point to a new york/east coast loving hip hop head is not really down with anything from the south. Nor really anything heavy heavy westcoast.



Where would you place Andre 3000?



> Like homie, you gonna put canibus at 27? Yeah, his raps are nasty but then you push other generally better emcees out for the same reason he falls short.



Lol, true it seems that they were judging him off solely of his battle raps and not actual music making ability.



> The em explanation



Yeah I didn't really like that either, how they tried to downplay him, lol.



> LL cool J you at 9? I know he is definately dope, but his recent shit?
> 
> and the top 3 is laughable. Cube? really? What formula is this dude following, because its more of a list of his top #50 emcees and why he likes 'em.



After the top 10 you could see they were following a formula of having the cliche Pac, Nas, KRS, Rakim etc. Though Common was a bit surprising so was Scarface #8 and he's from the south 



> I would say 50 through 30 I can mostly agree. After that, it gets worse and worse.



Canibus in front of Ghostface was

You didn't like 30-20? They placed Lord Finesse pretty high on that list surprisingly.



Cyphon said:


> I stopped when I didn't see Jay or Em in the top 10.


Jay z was 11, lol. But yeah if you skipped to the top 10 you probably wouldn't like the list, and wouldn't like what they say about Em either.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 16, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Jay z was 11, lol. But yeah if you skipped to the top 10 you probably wouldn't like the list, and wouldn't like what they say about Em either.



Well I don't like these type of lists anyway because everyones opinion will vary. 

I have never listened to a lot of artists people think are great so I can understand some difference of opinion but Em and Jay have done it on all levels and done it big.

Lyrics, flow, sales, influence, battles.....I mean what the hell else is this guy judging by?

I mean I bet he didn't even have me in the top 50


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Where would you place Andre 3000?


This is the problem with the list, he never states if its based on the emcee as an artist or skill. He's flip flops like well this guy is an amazing artist so I am putting him here, this guys is a good artist but his skill is subpar so he goes here. He doesn't follow any of his criteria, its just all over.

That being said, I would put Three Stax in the top 15 based on artist skill. However, if we go on emcee scale I would not be hesistant to put him in top 5 at all.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulqYeevCDiw[/YOUTUBE]
He is also one of Nas' favorite lyricist as well.


			
				Dead Precedence said:
			
		

> After the top 10 you could see they were following a formula of having the cliche Pac, Nas, KRS, Rakim etc. Though Common was a bit surprising so was Scarface #8 and he's


Yeah, it got too cliche around 10. I was like damn, homie, really? You're going to get all cliche after putting out so many great artist/emcees and then just insert Cube and KRS? I have never seen KRS on anyone's top 15 list at all...much less top 5.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Well I don't like these type of lists anyway because everyones opinion will vary.
> 
> I have never listened to a lot of artists people think are great so I can understand some difference of opinion but Em and Jay have done it on all levels and done it big.
> 
> ...



Yeah if we're basing it off everything such as actual skill to influence and impact than Jay and Eminem deserve to be in the top 10, top five even. 



Masa Escobar said:


> This is the problem with the list, he never states if its based on the emcee as an artist or skill. He's flip flops like well this guy is an amazing artist so I am putting him here, this guys is a good artist but his skill is subpar so he goes here. He doesn't follow any of his criteria, its just all over.



Yeah if we're basing it off of mc skill than I guess Canibus is justified somewhat, Prodigy probably wouldn't even be on the list of we base it off skill only. But if we base it off of actual music making ability, and not who can rip a guest appearance the best than Canibus would be hardpressed to make the top fifty and someone like Snoop Dogg would be higher on the list.

Not to mention he even admits he doesn't really listen to Chuck D but just puts him in there to because of influence, when a lot of the artists that were great weren't influential really. I would have liked it a lot better if he was more consistant and listed artists he who actually thought were good not because everyone else puts them in their top 10. Though Rakim was so predictable.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with Kweli when he said Black Thought is the best Emcee out now.

I personally can't think of anyone else who has been consistently ILL for the past 15+ years.  Please help me out if you can.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 16, 2011)

Ghostface?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Ghostface?


minus that ghostdini shit.

But then again, like said, Black thought is part of a band. So I can't lable him consistent as an emcee. Know what I mean? The roots are consistent and one of greatest hip hop groups and black thought is one of the best emcee and lyricist ever, but when you're the roots its hard not to be ill.

I would say outkast is one the same level on consistency of dopeness. Emcee though? Not really easy, as I think its harder to be, especially if you're not an unconventional emcee. I believe Ye will probably be the closest thing to a consistent hip hop artist of our time. Jay and Em were close, but their original sound cannot be crossed over as they are typecast. Unlike Ye who has always been unconventional.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2011)

I may not agree with the list but in terms of actual skill and overall music Em and Jay Z don't really deserve to be in the top 10.  Sure for commercial impact and influence on the mainstream I guess but that's really it.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 16, 2011)

Nas
Jay
Mos 
Em
Andre
Ghostface
DOOM
Lupe[haters gon' hate]
AZ
Common

Not in order, but that's basically been my list for years, with Lu' and DOOM being the most recent additions.

I never really understood how 'Ye ended up in anyone's top 10. He's a great artist, but...

EDIT: And  @ Ghostdini. I even hated that track on Supreme Clientele.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lupe! 

No reason to start an argument if anyone was planning it.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

As artist jay and em definately deserve to be in the top 10. Skill they are top 15 in my book.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

Idk that track is going to be dope, for sure. Verbal intercourse is another level so time will tell.

Now looking back at the tracklisting, ferry boat killaz will be one of my favorite tracks. I don't even know what it sounds like, but anything Alchemist+Raekwon is gully....Anything alchemist really, production wise, has me sold.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjxLdsr1hO8[/YOUTUBE]

Best nas alche collab PERIOD


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)

Nas and Prodigy is always nice man. Maybe a album


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2Un0Utvx9dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

tick tock is up there for me but mastermind is just as ill.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2011)

I know what you mean will never happen. I think Book of Rhymes is better than Tick Tock though but then again they are different type of beats. 

Revolutionary Walfare is also good. Damn now i feel like spinning God's Son


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0uQwG9ycF0[/YOUTUBE]

If only nas had beat selection like this consistently.  He still the GOAT though


----------



## Deweze (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate that he named the album _Stillmatic_ I think that name is almost as bad as _Illmatic 2_


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 16, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I would say outkast is one the same level on consistency of dopeness. Emcee though? Not really easy, as I think its harder to be, especially if you're not an unconventional emcee. I believe Ye will probably be the closest thing to a consistent hip hop artist of our time. Jay and Em were close, but their original sound cannot be crossed over as they are typecast. Unlike Ye who has always been unconventional.



De La Soul and Cunninlynguists are also pretty consistant and K-os as well.




Parallax said:


> I may not agree with the list but in terms of actual skill and overall music Em and Jay Z don't really deserve to be in the top 10.  Sure for commercial impact and influence on the mainstream I guess but that's really it.



I don't know about that Eminem in his prime was the complete rapper he had just about everything you can want in an mc humor, lyrics, multies, flow, delivery, storytelling, versatility. That's all without impact btw, yeah he fell off a while ago and really isn't consistant enough to be put as greatest of all time, but in his prime he was probably up there in terms of most skilled rappers. Being able to tell funny stories with substance whilst not sacrifricing multies and technicalites ( Rock Bottom, As the World Turns, Rock Bottom, Drug Ballad), a lot of his multies are hidden to and if you really take the time to disect his lyrics you can see he puts time into his craft.

Jay z's a different story but yeah he was pretty damn good in Blueprint and Reasonable Doubt. He's one of the best in terms of double entendres and whatnot though.



Xemnas said:


> Nas
> Jay
> Mos
> Em
> ...



Nice Top 10, I'm surprised Blu's not on it, lol. 

Mine would be

Prodigy
Nas 
Ghostface
OC
Dessa
Del Tha Funky Homosapien
K-os
Big Krit
Jay z 
Eminem

No order except Prodigy who's my favorite rapper ever.

I loved Ghostdeini the song on Supreme Clientele btw.



Vault said:


> Nas and Prodigy is always nice man. Maybe a album


----------



## Deweze (Feb 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvtFSLtVDbo[/YOUTUBE]

What a fucking flow


----------



## Yosha (Feb 16, 2011)

im also refering to ghostdini the fucking r&b album, shit was garbage. and I pimped it too 


Deweze said:


> I hate that he named the album _Stillmatic_ I think that name is almost as bad as _Illmatic 2_


they thought I'd make another illmatic, but its allway forward im moving never backwards stupid.


Stillmatic = Still have it
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=almbllyL7xk[/YOUTUBE]
favorite cut from the album


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my favorite from the album


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNMy3dSUlg8[/YOUTUBE]
It's like these people are steps now, all they do is stair 
These haters are so pussy they afraid to be scared


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2011)

Em is my favorite rapper and I like his new stuff but I gotta be honest, as much as I like the new stuff I find myself constantly missing the old.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't mean to be posting R&B (please forgive me) but anyone else think J Cole sounded pretty good on this feature?

I am not going to come out and put him at Ludacris level on features but I liked him on this song and on Miguel's All I Want Is You. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfBCxZW6-lQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 17, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Nice Top 10, I'm surprised Blu's not on it, lol.
> 
> Mine would be
> 
> ...



Thanks, your list is good too, though I'm surpised K.R.I.T. is up there[still, K.R.I.T. Wuz Here is hands down Mixtape of the Year for 2010.] Blu still has an album or 2 before I can _really_ put him up there though. The new Blu & Exile album will probably convince me completely.

 @ Ghostdeini. "2PACCCC, BIGGIEEEE WE REALLY MISS YOU SOOOOOO!"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I don't mean to be posting R&B (please forgive me) but anyone else think J Cole sounded pretty good on this feature?
> 
> I am not going to come out and put him at Ludacris level on features but I liked him on this song and on Miguel's All I Want Is You.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfBCxZW6-lQ[/YOUTUBE]



Those are my joints..Always have them on when I'm in a relaxed mood/doing coursework..or high..smooth shit..

Cole did his thing on both..


----------



## Yosha (Feb 17, 2011)

I know this thread doesn't generally like wayne, but I miss this wayne.


----------



## Soldier1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I looking forward to the j cole kendrick lamar song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1au-Z4vonn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I know this thread doesn't generally like wayne, but I miss this wayne.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 17, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> Thanks, your list is good too, though I'm surpised K.R.I.T. is up there[still, K.R.I.T. Wuz Here is hands down Mixtape of the Year for 2010.] Blu still has an album or 2 before I can _really_ put him up there though. The new Blu & Exile album will probably convince me completely.
> 
> @ Ghostdeini. "2PACCCC, BIGGIEEEE WE REALLY MISS YOU SOOOOOO!"



That was a mixtape not an album  Massive fail on my part, I guess he'll have to wait than. Still one of my favorite up and coming rappers though.

I guess I'll switch him for Gift of Gab


Masa Escobar said:


> I know this thread doesn't generally like wayne, but I miss this wayne.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 17, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> That was a mixtape not an album  Massive fail on my part, I guess he'll have to wait than. Still one of my favorite up and coming rappers though.



Well, it's more of a fail on my part. It's a _free album_, not a retail one, so I always thought it was a mixtape. I'm still getting used to this whole concept of albums without a price tag on them.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 17, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I actually like this song, first time hearing it.
> 
> My problem with Wayne is that he just isn't really interesting to listen to.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for the most part, I was down with wayne all the way up to the carter 3. I liked No Ceilings, but it was that "new" wayne. Just wasn't raw anymore.

also, he has some of the hardest mixtapes *ever*. 


Dead Precedence said:


> Classic Wayne is always welcome (well I do anyway) but isn't this just the Throw some 's freestyle from Drought 3? Nice avatar btw


I feel you, but yeah, Its the throw some d's freestyle....this version just sounds iller to me. What's your favorite wayne mixtape?

Felt like throwing on a wayne avatar for a bit hah.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 17, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I agree with you for the most part, I was down with wayne all the way up to the carter 3. I liked No Ceilings, but it was that "new" wayne. Just wasn't raw anymore.
> 
> also, he has some of the hardest mixtapes *ever*.



Feel the same exact way, Wayne used to be my favorite rapper at one point. I used to always check for his new freestyles and mixtapes, pre Carter III. I mean he was the first rapper that I really listened to religiously, yeah I listened to Eminem, Nas and Jay but he was the one that got me to really start checking out other artists. I also stopped following him post Carter III his voice got to annoying not to mention the autotune and all that other shit.



> I feel you, but yeah, Its the throw some d's freestyle....this version just sounds iller to me. What's your favorite wayne mixtape?
> 
> Felt like throwing on a wayne avatar for a bit hah.



Either The Suffix, Dedication II or I can't feel my Face. If I had to choose though I guess I can't feel my face, the have the best collabs.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 17, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Either The Suffix, Dedication II or I can't feel my Face. If I had to choose though I guess I can't feel my face, the have the best collabs.


I feel you, I used to be up on all the new wayne. Nothing like chillin', driving, or playing madden to wayne back in the day. Da Drought 3 is definately my favorite mixtape by far but deciation II was dope and Juel and wayne is another level.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qRs_RhJfn0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lad0nl3um0Y[/YOUTUBE]
Dedication 3 was alright, alot of autotune on that shit though. Still dope in its on right.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 17, 2011)

I like some of OF, but their fans annoy the fuck out of me. They're worse than Nicki and Bieber fans. They're like unfunny Lil B fans. All they do is try and imitate Tyler and just sound forced. All of them were hating on Justin Bieber until Tyler was a fan. 

Oh, and a good OF album to check out if you haven't (which I doubt most have as it's not Tyler, Earl or Hodgy) is The Jet Age of Tomorrow - The Journey to the 5th Echelon.
It sounds nothing like any of the other OF releases. It's got a more "futuristic" production style and is mostly instrumental, but there are features from Hodgy, Mike G, Tyler and Casey Veggies.


----------



## On and On (Feb 17, 2011)

If that song with Chris Brown and Busta is anything to go by regarding his new shit, I'll pass.

Though 6'7' is fire.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2011)

Listen then make up your mind.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 17, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I like some of OF, but their fans annoy the fuck out of me. They're worse than Nicki and Bieber fans. They're like unfunny Lil B fans. All they do is try and imitate Tyler and just sound forced. All of them were hating on Justin Bieber until Tyler was a fan.
> 
> Oh, and a good OF album to check out if you haven't (which I doubt most have as it's not Tyler, Earl or Hodgy) is The Jet Age of Tomorrow - The Journey to the 5th Echelon.
> It sounds nothing like any of the other OF releases. It's got a more "futuristic" production style and is mostly instrumental, but there are features from Hodgy, Mike G, Tyler and Casey Veggies.



Yeah that JAOT shit was really dope. They used to go under the name "Super 3" and they have a project with BrandUn DeShay called "The Super D3SHAY EP." I've yet to listen to it, but I'm sure it's nice. If you liked "Betty's Room" off of 5th Echelon, Tyler said his 3rd album _WOLF_ will sound like that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## God (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## God (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5aVI2zsFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 18, 2011)

This guy's ill as fuck


----------



## Honzou (Feb 18, 2011)

^he is a dope mc, He actually doesn't live too far from me in MI.


----------



## Scud (Feb 19, 2011)

Mos and Kweli really need to do more shit under the Blackstar name. I love the random tracks that they both hop on together every now and again, but it's such a cock tease.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 19, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I like some of OF, but their fans annoy the fuck out of me. They're worse than Nicki and Bieber fans. They're like unfunny Lil B fans. All they do is try and imitate Tyler and just sound forced. All of them were hating on Justin Bieber until Tyler was a fan.
> 
> Oh, and a good OF album to check out if you haven't (which I doubt most have as it's not Tyler, Earl or Hodgy) is The Jet Age of Tomorrow - The Journey to the 5th Echelon.
> It sounds nothing like any of the other OF releases. It's got a more "futuristic" production style and is mostly instrumental, but there are features from Hodgy, Mike G, Tyler and Casey Veggies.




Indeed. Their fans are constantly all over 2dopeboyz just being fucking pricks. The C-Sections are full of "SHAKE'S A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) BITCH 666 OFWG blahblahblahblah".


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 19, 2011)

What do y'all think of Reks? His production is always on-point and he's dope too imo.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2011)

Just curious: where did the word "dope" even come from?


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 19, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Indeed. Their fans are constantly all over 2dopeboyz just being fucking pricks. The C-Sections are full of "SHAKE'S A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) BITCH 666 OFWG blahblahblahblah".



That's because Shake _is_ a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Deweze (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFw_8CDkWbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 19, 2011)

Alkonis said:


> Just curious: where did the word "dope" even come from?



heroin......


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2011)

lulz

for heroin it comes from the large amount of dopamine involved in the drug
for good shit it comes from heroin cuz heroin is addicting and awesome.


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G0Uos-Le9M[/YOUTUBE]

Song about the end of the world off Aquemini. Outkast 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NywdVBwzurU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pjHlizcXI8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Currently exploring southern rap. I like the CunninLynguists as well.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 19, 2011)

Cunnilingus? Yeah, they are dope. You think piece of strange is a little overrated though?


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2011)

I actually liked A Piece of Strange. I never came across over-hype for it, but it might be different for you because you're from the South.. who knows?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dupwpHSjADM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 19, 2011)

ahh nah, just alot of heads overhype it. Great production no lie, anything kno produces is dope. However, I think for an underground album, it is mad overhyped as damn near perfect. Know what I mean.

I love the album though.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 19, 2011)

i aint listened to cunninlynguists in so long.


[YOUTUBE]YebR5J4nqxE[/YOUTUBE]
Thats how u ride a beat. Tone Deff made the song

I remember that album more for the funny skit then the songs..

Seasons with Masta ace was good too
[YOUTUBE]fIZxemPgT3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Apparently, my mom is now finding that Lil Wayne, is Su Woo.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Apparently, my mom is now finding that Lil Wayne, is Su Woo.


Do you mean finding out? I don't think he is. Just affiliated like most rappers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Do you mean finding out? I don't think he is. Just affiliated like most rappers.



He is affiliated, but she saw him wearing the flag, & assumed.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 20, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> That's because Shake _is_ a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I second this. 

Meka is cool though.


----------



## Sarah23 (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbKQTkXLBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwel3kSPKxc[/YOUTUBE] a mix of tiga & lilwayne

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4z_62VYoXM[/YOUTUBE] a tru song my fav


----------



## Deweze (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTFEIG12UJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont tell me you have been sleeping on Outkast all this time man?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiTd4ieHxOk[/YOUTUBE]

Don't Fuck With Keith.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 20, 2011)

lol BEP are dissing themselves in this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqoKEyvdjv8[/YOUTUBE]

It's scary to think they used to fuck with primo


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Dont tell me you have been sleeping on Outkast all this time man?



I'm ashamed


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2011)

lol DZK..is he still hating on Em?..last I heard from him was back when sixshot was still up and active and he  had one of his groupies post his EM disses that nobody gives a fuck about on the site..

Eyedea..never liked his delivery nor style..found him annoying..but he had skills. R.I.P.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> lol DZK..is he still hating on Em?..last I heard from him was back when sixshot was still up and active and he  had one of his groupies post his EM disses that nobody gives a fuck about on the site..



This dude in another site I know idolizes him and thinks he's great, what's your opinion on him? Do you think he's stereotypical underground rapper that puts lyrics over everything else? lol

Oh and





> Eyedea..never liked his delivery nor style..found him annoying..but he had skills. R.I.P.



What do you think of Sadistik and Yak Ballz?


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

Liked this from Eyedea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9-eKhCukW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NastyNas (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone know were i can get the instrumental for this?


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G0Uos-Le9M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Song about the end of the world off Aquemini. Outkast
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NywdVBwzurU[/YOUTUBE]



Ahh takin it back there man, some good old fashioned Outkast. I had skew it on the Barb n Rosa Parks stuck in my head this weekend. Dont be ashamed tho, explore, its still some old school scarface I aint heard, yet I still got time to listen to someone rap about "I think Im Big Meech, Larry Hoover, Kirk Franklin, Alleliuah!" , so if you have reason to be ashamed Im sure we all do somewhere...


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, OFWGKTA went from random underground crew to fucking with Lupe and having lunch meetings Jay-Z within a week? That shit's crazy.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 21, 2011)

NastyNas said:


> Anyone know were i can get the instrumental for this?


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## NastyNas (Feb 21, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> but you need to just play it. If you try to download it its possible you'll get a virus. It ends in exe extension so I didnt bother checking, but it plays, might be slightly different or your youtube sample cuts the bass.



I dont get it. So is it suppose to recreate the beat or somethin? and the site dosent even look safe


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 21, 2011)

NastyNas said:


> I dont get it. So is it suppose to recreate the beat or somethin? and the site dosent even look safe



I hit play, and it worked. It streamed the audio sample of the instrumental. Dont hit download is all im saying (its an exe which unless youre expecting an unzipped program ussually means virus). It shouldnt be recreating anything, someone upped the beat there but the website is probably spyware infested, so I wouldnt download it if I were you, just play it locally if anything.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 21, 2011)

I got love for Canibus but this page is to funny, lmao.

this one


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 21, 2011)

Xemnas said:


> Damn, OFWGTA went from random underground crew to fucking with Lupe and having lunch meetings Jay-Z within a week? That shit's crazy.



Link to Jay-Z shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 21, 2011)

So they hung with Lupe and had lunch with Jay-Z? 

I mean if they can make it anyone can I'd say. Just have to work hard at what you do.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So they hung with Lupe and had lunch with Jay-Z?
> 
> I mean if they can make it anyone can I'd say. Just have to work hard at what you do.



Got that right I remember when they were still relatively obscure, now just about ever other Hip Hop forum i go to talks about them all the time. Not to mention Tyler's newest vid got close to a million views in a week.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 21, 2011)

It leaked earlier today, so they had to post the official online.

I'm betting that Young Money paid to have Lil Twist on it...

I think they missed people like XV, Emilios Rojas, and Yonas or Shane Eli if anyone's heard of them.


I haven't listened to K.R.I.T...how is he?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 21, 2011)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> I haven't listened to K.R.I.T...how is he?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 21, 2011)

^ shit was nice. really liked it.

where do i start with him?


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2011)

^ I like that second one. His lyrics are on-point, but one thing I have to comment on is I can't understand some of his southern slang..

Regardless, I'm gonna look into him now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAOYkyGUge0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDzKJJTzKhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 21, 2011)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> ^ shit was nice. really liked it.
> 
> where do i start with him?



His album KRIT Wuz here was great, imo one of the best of last year. 



Cubey said:


> ^ I like that second one. His lyrics are on-point, but one thing I have to comment on is I can't understand some of his southern slang..Regardless, I'm gonna look into him now.




Me too I like how he takes an interesting spin on his topics, he isn't  just another ignorant rapper. That story he told was realistic and scary, just a hungry guy looking to go somewhere. And yeah people always say he got his  flow from Pimp C (rip).

Did you see the ED canibus page? 

And good shit with DITC, Oc is one of my favorite rappers ever. 

I've also been checking into Binary star and they're shaping up to be one of my favorites as well.


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, I saw it  Shit was funny, but foul. Not like it's serious, but yeah.

Binary Star is excellent. That Masters of the Universe album 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nVzSr3yDcA[/YOUTUBE]

Anyways, I was revisiting Cannibal OX.. their style is really something completely unique:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pADgllloQg4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HXpqYMQ5l4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BYdZFlqr5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never heard them but question, are OFWGTA good lyricists? Judging from what I've heard they're lyrics are more obscene than anything.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2011)

I never heard of these people.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 21, 2011)

I fucking love Cannibal Ox. People use to talk about Vast Aire in this thread all the time


Lil Kim dissed Nikki minaj over that Simon says beat
[YOUTUBE]bMuHtUDId0Y[/YOUTUBE]
couldn't have picked a better beat


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2011)

Lulz I was just bumpin that shit (Simon Says, not Kim)


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 21, 2011)

Shit sounds like a fire being started. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRxigxO5Vv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2011)

No XV or Los.

Based God is based though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 21, 2011)

With Yelawolf on the cover what do you really expect to come out of the rookie class?


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah that shit was pretty horrible


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

EM SIGNED YELAWOLF POP OFF  Also, last years freshmen list was straight in my opinion.

But please, god, please....Let mac miller flop. Dude is soooo corny.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Em is so up and down with his musical tastes it astonishes me sometimes. 50, Obie and D12 were hits but then he is with people like Stat Quo, Cashis, Bobby Creekwater etc.....

I guess none of them were terrible but I don't really mess with those 2nd three. Yelawolf comes across as terrible from what I have heard so far.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2011)

Never listened to Mac Miller, but heard of him alot. What's the range of his subject matter?

Also, Wiz is whack. Where is this hype coming from?


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

But, thing is, how many of those has beens have made it to the cover with him on XXL? Everyone in em's camp thinks yelawolf is dope...Yeah, you may not like his sound, but alot of people will. He has skill and thats definite.


Wiz is a cool dude, not really dope. Easy to listen to on the ears....Mac miller talks about Smoking weed, shopping, and some other corny ass subject matter that no one would believe. Dude went to private school his whole life and had his parents take him out to put him at Wiz' HS so that he would get more rep...And he talks ghetto.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Being a Steelers fan has been Wiz's only redeemable quality for me so far.


I feel like some grumpy ass old man when it comes to rap nowadays 

Hardly nobody gets a good opinion from me.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> But, thing is, how many of those has beens have made it to the cover with him on XXL?



Pretty sure all of them. D12 and Fifty multiple times. Obie I cant remember or the others but I feel like of the last 3 at least Stat Quo did. 

Could be wrong.



> Everyone in em's camp think yelawolf is dope...



Almost everyone supports the people in their own camp no matter what their real opinion is. Not saying they don't truly think that but you know how it is. 

You aren't going to disrespect someone in your own camp if it can mess up your deal.



> Yeah, you may not like his sound, but alot of people will. He has skill and thats definite.



No denying this. So many different sounds people like that it doesn't really matter how good or bad you are. Someone will listen to it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 22, 2011)

My Freshman '11 predictions

- Cyhi will end up becoming more well-known but since Kanye's the owner of the label I don't see him breaking out like he hopes. He'll be good on lyrics but he'll ultimately end up like Pusha T. He's good but he doesn't catch enough attention to breakout I'd say. 

- Fred the Godson will end up not doing a thing. At all. He might be known underground but he won't be breaking out. This cover will end up being his biggest break. 

- I expect Diggy to do ok but I honestly don't expect him to do as well as people are assuming. I think he'll be a good lyricist in the future but I only see him up to I don't know maybe Fabolous level. He's good but I don't think it'll be like people are hoping. 

- Yelawulf I expect to do pretty well. He'll be all over Shady songs and whatnot being in the label. To be honest he'll come out with a bigger single than "Pop Tha Trunk" and I see him actually staying in the game for a little bit.

- Lil Twist is part of Young Money and as long as Wayne, Drake and Nicki stay relevant he'll stay the same. He won't be near as big as them but he'll be on hooks, songs, just whatever to get exposure. He'll be as bad as he is now. To be honest had he not been on the label he wouldn't even be on this cover. Wayne probably paid for him to be on the cover. 

- Lil B, he'll get a Wiz Khalifa-ish "Black and Yellow" type single and he'll end up becoming popular because of it. Beyond that I don't think he'll be an amazing lyricist but somehow I see him breaking out and doing well. The mainstream will eat him up. 

- Mac Miller will come out with a single that might get some play but I don't see him getting anywhere. He'll probably stay touring like he does now. 

- Kendrick Lamar is going to enter a J Cole type thing. He'll end up being an amazingly great mc once he gets his footing but depending on who he's signed to and who he works with will determine his worth. I see him being the West's "savior" persay. Being able to hold them down to a degree but that is if he gets the right people. 

- YG will end up not doing much. Touring but that's about it. 

- Big K.R.I.T I see doing pretty well if he picks the right people. Say he signs with someone like Grand Hustle or someone well-known, he could end up doing well. The problem though is that I don't think that's going to happen. With his subject matter, how he is and whatnot I can't see how he's going to propel himself. Someone at my job called him a Young Bun-B and if that's true then it's good but you see what I'm getting at. Right now it's hard for that type of that. I'll say he has some good singles and breaksout but not at a Wiz Khalifa level. 

- Meek Mill will do ok and probably breakout but I'm not seeing anything great from him. I think it'll get to his head and he won't make any smart decisions unless he changes his style up. 

Sad thing is that I see the majority of my list being true. Sad in some ways that is. 


Masa Escobar said:


> tyler and earl are dope lyricist....like an obscene mf doom (more earl really). They don't give a darn about content, they like shock value and are delinquents. Thats what they aim for.


Hey if it works it works I guess. Interesting I'll look into that.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 22, 2011)

Stat Quo was kinda nice though imo.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

But you are acting like he doesnt have skill? Like flow and lyrics? Its not like the dude is guuci, bro...I just don't understand how to hate on him 'cause he is talented.

Yeah, I meant 50 cent and d12 which you can't deny were dope. Stat and Obie are second tier emcees, not really bad, but the issue you were talking about Im pretty sure did a whole spread on the Shade45 camp. So it didn't just focus on either of the two.

edit - god damn, I need to start proof reading my post.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2011)

I know what you mean, Cyphon. It's the same way with me 

He may be easy on the ears, but his lyrics are garbage 

And Yelawolf doesn't seem to have any skill from what I've seen. House Party and Pop The Trunk... 

lol Mac Miller.


----------



## Xemnas (Feb 22, 2011)

lol Fred the Godson.

lol Donnis.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> But you are denying like he has skill? Like flow and lyrics? Its not like the dude is guuci, bro...I just don't understand how to hate on him 'cause he is talented.



Sure he has flow but flow is easy IMO. It doesn't really get you anywhere. Twista was okay for awhile and then people just got bored. 

I honestly haven't heard much to give my opinion on lyrics but what I have heard I don't like. Dude is just boring and just seeing him and hearing him he looks lame to me. 

You know what he looks like? The true level of trailer trash Em claims to be but isn't. Something like that......



> Yeah, I meant 50 cent and d12 which you can't deny were dope.



I love D12. 



> Stat and Obie are second tier emcees, not really bad, but the issue you were talking about Im pretty sure did a whole spread on the Shade45 camp. So it didn't just focus on either of the two.



I think I can agree with that though I would put Obie above Stat a little. Stat was more a standout based on him being a southern rapper that didn't sound completely southern. Obie was actually pretty good overall.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Also nobody checked out that BOB and J Cole beat?

Them dudes need to do more collabs. Shit would be fantastic.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I know what you mean, Cyphon. It's the same way with me
> 
> He may be easy on the ears, but his lyrics are garbage
> 
> ...


Once again, I don't expect you to understand the south. It will be the same reason why Big boi, UGK, Andre 3000, Devin etc. etc. will get on tracks that you guys consider whack. We like to party, dance, and ride so we still make music that fits that criteria and not give a darn...You're also judging his two biggest songs that are catchy and one being with guuci (see previous statement).

Peep his track with raekwon...Sorry but the dude has flow and nice lyrics. Maybe not content, but neither did luda really ever.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

*I don't want to come across as a south hater.* I get that you guys do your thing and that is all good. I just wish I didn't have to hear it. I genuinely don't like most of it. 

Its not even just judging lyrics or whatever, most of it just annoys me. For me its the same way I feel about country music. Some of it can stand out and catch my attention but most of it makes me want to smash my radio. 

And looking back on what I just typed I failed at the bold part


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

He might look like the true level of white trash, but that doesnt change his music. Just like how ODB's and Del's appearance never mattered.

I understand, you just don't feel it. I love it all really though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I understand, you just don't feel it. I love it all really though.



And all we need is understanding, not shared opinions. So I can feel you on that. 

Honestly though I think I can improve myself on giving people more of a chance. I'ma check out that Raekwon and Yela song now.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Once again, I don't expect you to understand the south. It will be the same reason why Big boi, UGK, Andre 3000, Devin etc. etc. will get on tracks that you guys consider whack.



I don't give a darn what party songs they get on as long as they can demolish a track on their own albums. Everyone you listed can and has done that.

Scarface can make shit like Lollipop, but I still wouldn't care because he has so much else to his catalogue....



> We like to party, dance, and ride so we still make music that fits that criteria and not give a darn...You're also judging his two biggest songs that are catchy and one being with guuci (see previous statement).



If you've ever heard him spit anything worth paying attention to, point it out 

I know I can do that with UGK and Outkast 



> Peep his track with raekwon...Sorry but the dude has flow and nice lyrics. Maybe not content, but neither did luda really ever.



The cypher? I heard it, yeah his flow is nice... That's pretty much it though.

Substantial Luda tracks:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISvMS6s41vY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnmyQzUP4hc[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not hatin on the south either, I love a lot of southern emcees.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay just listened to the Yelawolf and Raekwon.

*Things I liked:* The beat. Actually I really liked the beat. Sick. 

*Things I didn't:* Yelawolfs voice, the way he pronounces things and the hook. 

*Things in the middle:* Raekwons vs and Yelowolfs lyrics. 


He honestly wasn't bad lyrically but the flow was meh and I honestly don't think I could listen to him for a whole album. His voice is ugly and he sounds I don't like the way he says certain words. Like he cant quite read at an adult level or something.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

Its not a bad track and, yeah, if you don't like other south "easier to listen to" rappers I couldn't imagine you given the album a real listen.

First off, cubey, chill homie. Second, don't ever call lollipop a southern track because there is nothing southern about it other then little wayne is on it. A southern track has alot more in it then just a rapper from the south to spit on it...

I also, honestly, don't think Scarface is really that southern by what US pointed out earlier when this topic came up...He has an east coast flow. I also don't listen to yelawolf that heavy to be spitting bars back to you. The cypher? No he did a track with raekwon, raekwon gets down with the south...Always has. I didn't like theater of mind and hate runaway love....That is not luda to me in my opinion.

The stuff that defines luda is his difference and those tracks, in my mind, where him kind of showing that he could make regular east coast ish. Luda gets you crunk, moving, laughin etc. etc.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Word of Mouf is where its at with Luda.

Loved that album.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2011)

> First off, cubey, chill homie.



I was pretty sure I was calm 



> Second, don't ever call lollipop a southern track because there is nothing southern about it other then little wayne is on it. A southern track has alot more in it then just a rapper from the south to spit on it...



Not southern. By Lollipop, I meant a "party" song that doesn't require lyricism. Like even if a Southern rapper like Dre did that, it would be ok cuz he has heavy shit under his belt.



> I also, honestly, don't think Scarface is really that southern by what US pointed out earlier when this topic came up...He has an east coast flow.



K-Rino, Big Boi, 8Ball, etc etc. Doesn't have to be Scarface, that was an example.



> I also don't listen to yelawolf that heavy to be spitting bars back to you.



Didn't ask for bars. Just wondering if you've ever heard a Yelawolf track with more than braggadocio. I don't listen to him heavy either, but from what I've heard, and what I've been told, he doesn't have much to speak on.



> I didn't like theater of mind and hate runaway love....That is not luda to me in my opinion.



From Chicken-N-Beer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcfcVpxrwRs[/YOUTUBE]



> The stuff that defines luda is his difference and those tracks, in my mind, where him kind of showing that he could make regular east coast ish. Luda gets you crunk, moving, laughin etc. etc.



Exactly, he has the Southern fun AND the lyricism I expect out of any MC. So far, Yelawolf does not.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2011)

Im tired, agree to disagree haha Im going to sleep


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2011)

Fair enough 

Relistening to Melatonin Magik.. Might have been his second best work after Rip The Jacker.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCex_58Rg28[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01_aSeeBmjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to OFWGKTA blowing up so I can rub it in the faces of all the annoying hipster fucks around here that were too close minded to give them a chance when I suggested it.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 22, 2011)

Link to their best stuff


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> You know what he looks like? The true level of trailer trash Em claims to be but isn't.





Cyphon said:


> Like he cant quite read at an adult level or something.



 some funny shit.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpfiy3SGtJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually have high hopes for Yelawolf.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Many people dont  But will see


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> I actually have *high* hopes for Yelawolf.



Key word.

Stop smokin that shit


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

I shall wait


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't hate the guy, don't really listen to him though. But who knows, maybe with some work he can become a artist I'll dig.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Word of Mouf is where its at with Luda.
> 
> Loved that album.



Funny you mention this. I've been into Luda lately. Been downloading all his stuff and kinda working backwards. Battle of Sexes, theather of Mind, Release therapy werent that impressive IMO. Do enjoy Word of Mouf. Other albums are following soon for my listen sessions
But what albums are considered Luda's finest works?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Funny you mention this. I've been into Luda lately. Been downloading all his stuff and kinda working backwards. Battle of Sexes, theather of Mind, Release therapy werent that impressive IMO. Do enjoy Word of Mouf. Other albums are following soon for my listen sessions
> But what albums are considered Luda's finest works?



Honestly working backward is probably worst to best except I would put Word of Mouf above his first one. Forgot the name of it.

Just my opinion though. Some may disagree.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 22, 2011)

Definitely not new, but I just came across it.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO7Rpt4eFl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 22, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO7Rpt4eFl0[/YOUTUBE]



First listen I was like meh
4th listen and im loving it.

Lyrics:
You would never know
If you could ever be
If you never try
You would never see
Stayed in Africa
We ain't never leave
So there were no slaves in our history
Were no slave ships, were no misery, call me crazy, or isn't he
See I fell asleep and I had a dream, it was all black everything

Uh, and we ain't get exploited
White man ain't feared so he did not destroy it
We ain't work for free, see they had to employ it
Built it up together so we equally appointed
First 400 years, see we actually enjoyed it
Constitution written by the W.E.B. Du Bois
Were no reconstructions, civil war got avoided
Little black ??? grows up to be a lawyer
Extra extra on the news stands
Black woman voted head of Ku Klux Klan
Malcolm Little dies as a old man
Martin Luther King read the eulogy for him
Followed by bill O'Reilly who read from the Quran
President bush sends condolences from Iran
Where fox news reports live
That ahmedinijad wins mandella peace prize

You would never know
If you could ever be
If you never try
You would never see
Stayed in africa
We ain't never leave
So there were no slaves in our history
Were no slave ships, were no misery, call me crazy, or isn't he
See I fell asleep and I had a dream, it was all black everything

Uh, and it ain't no projects
Keepin it real is not an understood concept
Yea, complexions not a contest
Cuz racism has no context
Hip-hop ain't got a section called conscious
Everybody rappin like crack never happened
Crips never occurred nor bloods to attack them
Matter a fact no hood to attack in
Somalia is a great place to relax in
Fred Astaire was the first to do a backspin
The rat pack was cool group of black men
That inspired the five white guys called the jacksons
Eminem fitted in but then again he inspired a black rapper tryin to mimic him
And thats a really rose up out of michigan, the sign of white rapper by the name of 50 cent

You would never know
If you could ever be
If you never try
You would never see
Stayed in Africa
We ain't never leave
So there were no slaves in our history
Were no slave ships, were no misery, call me crazy, or isn't he
See I fell asleep and I had a dream, it was all black everything

Uh, and I know it's just a fantasy
I cordially invite you to ask why can't it be
Now we can do nothing bout the past
But we can do something about the future that we have
We can make fast or we can make it last
Every woman queenin' and every man a kingin'
When those color lines come we can't seen between
We just close our eyes till its all black everything

You would never know
If you could ever be
If you never try
You would never see
Stayed in Africa
We ain't never leave
So there were no slaves in our history
Were no slave ships, were no misery, call me crazy, or isn't he
See I fell asleep and I had a dream, it was all black everything


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Space Jam (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5OM1Df4nC1A[/YOUTUBE]
good song i hadn't heard in a while
"I turned rap fields into harvested lands"


----------



## Deweze (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uANS5DyhwJs[/YOUTUBE]

xv should have been on the xxl list


----------



## God Movement (Feb 23, 2011)

Kelly should have been on the xxl list


----------



## Scud (Feb 23, 2011)

There was a good number of top quality artists that should have made that list. I find it distressing that Mac Miller's dumb ass made it up there. Wiz Khalifa is getting tired, so why the fuck do we need a white clone?


----------



## Haruko (Feb 23, 2011)

New Raekwon

Don't know if it already got posted.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2011)

^ 

Is that on Shaolin Vs Wu tang? Its tight. Im excited for that album man, might be my album of the year.

Ghostface killed the track


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 23, 2011)

You like Rhyme Aylum?


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm illegally dl'ing their album right now


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 23, 2011)

The accent doesn't bother you? Most people always complain about that, took me a while to get used to them.


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope, I can understand what they're saying -> good for me


----------



## Kittan (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nope, I can understand what they're saying -> good for me



They should collab with Canibus, speaking of Canibus I always loved this song but the beat is to distracting. It sounds like there's a guy having an orgasm every five seconds.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

> It sounds like there's a guy having an orgasm every five seconds.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lLdJIx6iGc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Eb53zz7eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2011)

Canibus voice is prob one of the most annoying.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 24, 2011)

haha look at AP loving the melo trade. Yeah, though, I can't stand canibus because of his voice....Thats been his downfall.


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Canibus voice is prob one of the most annoying.



The main reason i dont listen to the guy


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 24, 2011)

I was actually thinking of posting the Rakim track, Ra murdered that shit. 

And hate to bring about another foreign artist but anyone listen to Lowkey? He murders this freestyle especially past 4:00


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2011)

I honestly never paid attention to this song but I love the video. Shit is sick. 

And was Dre always built like Terry Crews? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA770wpLX-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Feb 25, 2011)

what do you guys think about Rakim for GOAT?


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

I heard that Terrorist song by Lowkey. Not bad...

I'm good with Rakim = GOAT.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 25, 2011)

Part 2

Just Blaze's top five list, real unorthodox but I like since it has Prodigy in it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think hip-hop peaked after Rakim's best years, and there are plenty of rap artists who've made better music than he did. 

It's that word "greatest", I'm not sure any two folk are using the same criteria. Is it skills, and/or influence, and/or quality of music? Is everything judged relatively or absolutely, in hindsight? It's often said he was in his own class compared to his peers, maybe he was, and maybe his influence in rap is unparalleled, yet I'd have reservations saying he was the greatest ever when there are other emcees/artists I'd rather listen to on any given day.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 25, 2011)

Gza is the greatest of all time to me. He's over Rakim, G Rap, whoever IMO


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2011)

GZA is a one album wonder

and Rakim is the first modern MC without a doubt but there was a huge jump in quality after he came to the scene.  Still ridiculously influential without a doubt.


----------



## Scud (Feb 25, 2011)

I really hate the "goat" label. It's way too hard for me to pick who I think is the best. But certainly, Rakim is there. I would also put Pun and Nas up there. Maybe Biggie, too, but that could have something to do with the fact that I play favorites (I'm a BK baby).


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2011)

There is no such thing as GOAT.

Its essentially "Who I like best of all time" for any one persons list. 

There is hardly 1 thing about rap you can look at and actually put a determined value or number on it outside of sales. You cant really say how many people a certain rapper impacted or who has a better flow or lyrics. It depends on who's listening. To a redneck the best lyricist would be a rapper talking about cows and farming. To a gang member the best lyricist can capture that vibe best etc....

Same can be said with flow. You like fast flow people are going with Busta, Bone Thugs, Twista etc....

There just really is no way to truly make the list and have everyone agree on it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 25, 2011)

I honestly think if we strip rappers off influence, impact, sales than top 10s become to subjective to decide. Some rappers would be put in my top five that no one else would think off honestly.

Cyphon basically explains it better than me.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2011)

So did anyone check out the Em and Dre video? 

I seriously want to know when Dre got so damn big. Maybe he hasn't been making the new album because too much time at the gym.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v5cFsI6iog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 25, 2011)

Is that a Prodigy sample I hear? But yeah that album is sick, even though JMT always samples Mobb Deep,


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what the sample is, but yeah that was easily JMT's best effort. Paz's voice might be a dealbreaker for some though, but they're still tight.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> GZA is a one album wonder
> 
> and Rakim is the first modern MC without a doubt but there was a huge jump in quality after he came to the scene.  Still ridiculously influential without a doubt.



Naw, all his verses from his album's are good. Plus all the other songs he's been on.

and Rakim came out with other albums later, so u can still compare him with the people that came after that jump in quality


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 25, 2011)

Cubey yeah it was, just clarified now his "Heavy metal Kings line" is the opening lines to Hell on Earth's third verse (Prodigy). I would know I'm a stan, lol. I also lke Razorblade Salvation, btw.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2011)

lol Dead Prec 

Favs for me were Heavy Metal Kings and Uncommon Valor


----------



## Kittan (Feb 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]q2jzwU5fLKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

This was fire...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAxIdOtYVm4[/YOUTUBE]

And this was great too, Pac's verse was outstanding

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjV2ti8p8n4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA770wpLX-Q&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

I shed manly tears


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 26, 2011)

No one's goin to mention Nujabes? Shame on you guys, anyways R.I.P. J dilla of Japan


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I shed manly tears



I posted this a page or 2 back and nobody said anything 

Seriously though I agree with you. Real sick video.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 26, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I posted this a page or 2 back and nobody said anything
> 
> Seriously though I agree with you. Real sick video.



Yep, especially at the end where he visits Eric Wright's grave. Though I still don't know who Skylar Grey was in the vid  was she the angel?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Yep, especially at the end where he visits Eric Wright's grave. Though I still don't know who Skylar Grey was in the vid  was she the angel?



It didn't look like her, but I could be wrong. Though I definitely saw her face in the mirror in the very beginning. She was one of the docs.



I forgot how much I love this song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8v6NZi9Dpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 26, 2011)

''_I'm Huey P in Louis V at the Eulogy throwing Molotovs for Emmett_''

Nas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Yep, especially at the end where he visits Eric Wright's grave. Though I still don't know who Skylar Grey was in the vid  was she the angel?



I have never seen her before but I assumed she was the angel. I also think she was the female doctor at the beginning for some reason. I think the doctor and the angel looked similar. 

I loved this video from beginning to end. Like I said I basically ignored the song when it came out but now I really enjoy it. Seeing Em act out the verses as he spit them really gave them new meaning. 

I also liked how Dre kept havin the different flashbacks and stuff and then the way it ended like you said.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Didn't really care for the song or video (I'm a hater )


----------



## Deweze (Feb 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ''_I'm Huey P in Louis V at the Eulogy throwing Molotovs for Emmett_''
> 
> Nas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



If only more people cared about lyrics


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovin this guy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2011)

I've got a question for you all, this is debatable but let's see what the good MD folks think. 

Do you think Kanye West is a good rapper? Rapper, not producer but rapper.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Nope, flow/voice/delivery carries his career past his first two albums. He's weak lyrically (again, excluding his first two albums)


----------



## Deweze (Feb 26, 2011)

Kanye is a good rapper 

check his lyrics here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTFEIG12UJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (Feb 26, 2011)

Watchu know about regulators????


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Do you think Kanye West is a good rapper? Rapper, not producer but rapper.



70/30 or 80/20

Sometimes he really says some impressive stuff but more times than not he is just average and annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've got a question for you all, this is debatable but let's see what the good MD folks think.
> 
> Do you think Kanye West is a good rapper? Rapper, not producer but rapper.



Terrible rapper, good producer. Overrated as fuck.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 27, 2011)

I would be overrated too if my debut album was as good as college dropout


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQKdWEi0-io[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ3WKsxTJSw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO1C8_YS30Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Terrible rapper, good producer. Overrated as fuck.



You can't call Kanye as a terrible rapper. Outside of 808's and heartbreaks I've enjoyed every thing he's brought to the table


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't like his rapping

His production however is one of the best of the past decade, bar none.

He's also the best personality in lord knows how long.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I have never seen her before but I assumed she was the angel. I also think she was the female doctor at the beginning for some reason. I think the doctor and the angel looked similar.
> 
> I loved this video from beginning to end. Like I said I basically ignored the song when it came out but now I really enjoy it. Seeing Em act out the verses as he spit them really gave them new meaning.
> 
> I also liked how Dre kept havin the different flashbacks and stuff and then the way it ended like you said.



Damn right, Em went deep. His and Dre's connection is one of a kind, Dre saying he only needs Em and he was the only one who stood beside him when he weren't making music etc. "You can kiss my indecisve ass crack" 

Even though this is Dre's last album, can he still feature in other people's songs? And since when did Dre become so fucking huge...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 27, 2011)

Kanye is not a good rapper. He has some of the lamest and non substantial/random bars/verses EVER. Great artist though and makes great music/albums.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> *You* can't call Kanye as a terrible rapper. Outside of 808's and heartbreaks I've enjoyed every thing he's brought to the table



DM I like you man but just look at the bold and underline words and don't make me explain why what you said.....Just doesn't work. 



A.Glover92 said:


> Damn right, Em went deep. His and Dre's connection is one of a kind, Dre saying he only needs Em and he was the only one who stood beside him when he weren't making music etc. "You can kiss my indecisve ass crack"



Yeah overall it just surprised me. A lot of the TV friendships don't seem that genuine or real but this song made you really feel like it was the truth. So either they are great actors or are seriously homeboys. 



> Even though this is Dre's last album, can he still feature in other people's songs? And since when did Dre become so fucking huge...



Honestly Dre doesn't have a whole lot of appeal as a rapper especially knowing pretty much none of his verses are actually written by him. Hell, if you listen closely to the one in this song you can hear the Eminem elements. 

And yeah dude is big. Looks like Em could just ride on his shoulders. Look like the Tugoro brothers and shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2011)

"How does it feel that I came in this game at 25, and coulda retired at 29!?"
"I AM the best thing to EVER happen to rap, I'm a blond dre, now give me kanye's glasses" 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJlbsh7DP94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> DM I like you man but just look at the bold and underline words and don't make me explain why what you said.....Just doesn't work.



True. It was a bad post by me. Still think that College Dropout, Late Registration and Graduation make Kanye an above average rapper but that's just me.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 27, 2011)

I think he's a good rapper.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 27, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> True. It was a bad post by me. Still think that College Dropout, Late Registration and Graduation make Kanye an above average rapper but that's just me.



I enjoy his work as well I just thought the post was funny.

"YOU cant believe something because I don't"


----------



## Wonder_Y (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VNrhEUs5s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egf2j73UmBA[/YOUTUBE]
Jus a quick drop. Diggin both of em at the moment.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 27, 2011)

Big L's best verse, FACT


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

I peeped that before shit was right 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOpnI95TqpQ[/YOUTUBE]

Great track, great IT verse.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rCBCEwFo1uY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that a P sample? Serious, lol I think it is.

And yeah I.T.'s verse was sick, usually I don't like his try hard delivery, but it worked in this.


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2011)

He really is a try hard  He found a minor talent in Diabolic though.


----------



## EJ (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


AAAAAHHHH


----------



## Yosha (Feb 27, 2011)

Nah, I do. College dropout is one of my favorite albums, so much where If I don't feel like going through playlist in my car I'll put it on. I don't know how people can call that album just good, its replay value is insane and I don't skip a track at all.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my bad, I thought you were trying to prove me wrong than, lol. Yeah College Dropout is my favorite Ye album that shit was great.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 28, 2011)

CD was definitely the best Ye album. 

I still remember Stacy Dash in It All Falls Down video


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

I think he's a good lyricist if he needs to be as for rapping I'd say his previous efforts were his best during his first 2 albums. He just has some really corny lines. His voice also was ok back then but now it sounds "not right". Can't describe it. I like his stuff but it's just something about him now that sounds weird. In "Monster" for example he seemed out of place in his own songs. 

And other news, Lasers was just leaked....


----------



## Insane (Feb 28, 2011)

Shaolin vs Wu-Tang has leaked and damn it is the best wu-shit in years. Yeah i said it. Better than OBFCLII


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

Really Insane? Awesome, I'll check it out.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think he's a good lyricist if he needs to be as for rapping I'd say his previous efforts were his best during his first 2 albums. He just has some really corny lines. His voice also was ok back then but now it sounds "not right". Can't describe it. I like his stuff but it's just something about him now that sounds weird. In "Monster" for example he seemed out of place in his own songs.
> 
> And other news, Lasers was just leaked....



Hit me up with a link please/


----------



## Deweze (Feb 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> CD was definitely the best Ye album.
> 
> I still remember Stacy Dash in It All Falls Down video



I had my eyes on that ass bouncing up and down haha


----------



## LayZ (Feb 28, 2011)

Deweze said:


> I had my eyes on that ass bouncing up and down haha


I've had a crush on her for over 15 years.


----------



## Scud (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm giving Shaolin vs. Wu a spin right now, and so far it's been brilliant. I've loved every song I've heard; even Rock N Roll, which mad Wu heads have been bitching about. I just feel bad for Rae. Apparently he had a death in the family today and then found out his shit leaked. That's a Vinnie Paz status bad day right there 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjrMSPoKKJE[/YOUTUBE]

Oh well, I'll still be buying 2 copies on release day


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn, if that's true then hope Rae stay up..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JAeBgMonMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't believe I just started listening to Nujabes' stuff even though he's been praised heavily here and I loved Battlecry the second I heard it years ago on Adult Swim. This is the most chill music I've ever heard in my life. Makes me look at the world in a whole new light. I'm officially making this music my drug.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 1, 2011)

Look up woodblue and michita's stuff ^^^ Similiar and hella chill.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 1, 2011)

Jay z is the king of double entendre's


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2011)

After listening to Shaolin vs Wu tang, wow fucking amazing. First day purchase for real. Definitely buying this 

edit 

The snake pond beat. Fucking hell thats the illest beat i have heard in awhile.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2011)

Listening to the Raekwon now. 

Out of the first 4 tracks I think I liked Every Soldier best. Wasn't ecstatic about any of them though. Soldiers beat went hard but it had something annoying about it that messed it up. Chop Chop was just bad.

2nd 4 finished and I would say Butter Knives was my favorite of those 4. Maybe even the best so far on the album. Snake Pond was decent, Crane Style.....Busta Rhymes was shit and Rock N Roll was a throwaway track.

Next 4.....Rich and Black the artists were good but the beat annoyed me, From the Hills was good except for the hook, Last Trip to Scotland I have no complaints about. Maybe my favorite on the album so far. Didn't fuck with Ferry Boat, just seemed flat and boring.

On the last 4 of them right now. Dart School didn't wow me but wasn't bad. One of the tracks I liked better so far. Same thing goes for Molasses for the most part, think I liked it better than Dart School though. The Scroll was lacking anything real interesting about it but wasn't bad. Seemed like a filler track. Masters of Our Fate was pretty good. My favorite track on the album and Black Thought was probably my favorite vs to listen to. He just sounded sick on this beat. 


So there you have it. Definitely wouldn't buy this album and wasn't a big fan of it overall. I like the street feel to it but it was mostly just uninteresting. Not really any songs that got me excited to talk about it and run around spreading the word.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 2, 2011)

Really? I though rich and black was so dope...Trading bars like it was the 90s and rae probably the only one who can do it that dope with nas (minus az). Track was straight CRACK.

I will agree, though, ferry boat dissapointed me. Beat was dope, but rae seems to be out of bars and was very boring on that track...That monotone shit was annoying.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah i thought Rich and Black was amazing as well, so far not Verbal intercourse levels but still pretty dope, will see with time.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Really? I though rich and black was so dope...Trading bars like it was the 90s and rae probably the only one who can do it that dope with nas (minus az). Track was straight CRACK.



I said the artists were good man. 

So what did you think of some of the others?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 2, 2011)

man from what im hearing about the reviews on lasers, they say its "gah bighed"


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

Err Nas' verses on Rich and Black...The more im listening to it the better it sounds, Nas is too much man.

Masters of our fate  Damn


----------



## Deweze (Mar 2, 2011)

lasers messing up lupe's discography


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the rapper Brainpower. He's Dutch.
I don't like empty lyrics either. It should contain a message.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone PM me Lasers and Shaolin Vs Wu-Tang please.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 2, 2011)

I think lasers lived up to the hype.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 2, 2011)

holy shit yelawolf suck


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 2, 2011)

Idk if this is legit Ghost, but yall gotta read this shit. 

Hellen Mirren (64)


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Yelawolf ruined that shit. Crooked on the other hand 

The rest of SH were pretty sparse tbh, I expected alot better.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 2, 2011)

Yelawulf wow. That reminds me of the Slaughterhouse interview with Charlamagne where he's dissing Yela. 


> (Talking about the XXL cover)
> "He messed up the cover for y'all. The cover looked POWERFUL until you look to the far right!"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGRy-3Fzl4A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2011)

Ortiz was my favorite of it and Yelawolf.....I turned off at like 2 bars in. He made me 

After Ortiz I think I like the way Budden sounded. 

Honestly I hate this kind of Eminem who tries to blend in instead of standing out. Like when he did the Touchdown song with TI and was talking about cars and shit it sucked and now he seems like he is trying too hard. I dunno.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Meh he's been trying pretty hard for a while now.. His verse was horrible too as far as the standard I hold him too.

But Yelawolf was just


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2011)

"All my homeboys 2.0 boys, I just picked up the a new Phantom look how it rolls Royce". 

Giving it a 2nd listen. Didn't like Ortiz early in his vs but he picked it up as he went.

"Bitches on my dick like a jean zipper" 

Em homey, if you come in the NF Hip Hop thread () I just want you to know you should get back to using drugs. I don't normally promote such behavior but I miss the old Em. What the fuck were you on when you signed Yelawolf? How could you stop using drugs and look more then ever like you are on them?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]V3nbTB2KHuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2011)

I love Lasers.  I really do.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hellen Mirren (64)





   I cried so hard reading this shit and I agree with the list!!!!


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2011)

Yelawolf  So much for me hoping that Em's influence might rub off on him  

Wow that was terrible.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2011)

"3 ply"  I love that they went as far as to name wheelchair jimmy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> "All my homeboys 2.0 boys, I just picked up the a new Phantom look how it rolls Royce".
> 
> Giving it a 2nd listen. Didn't like Ortiz early in his vs but he picked it up as he went.
> 
> ...


Yalewolf being one bad choice over the shit he picked drugged up = cashis, bobby creekwater, and that other dude who was suppose to be the next "Dre". I'll take sober Em. 

I liked Crooked verse best. Royce and Em's are about tied for me. Budden was so/so this time. Yale's was below average.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yalewolf being one bad choice over the shit he picked drugged up = cashis, bobby creekwater, and that other dude who was suppose to be the next "Dre". I'll take sober Em.



Everyone you listed is better than Yelawolf even though they aren't that good either. Well, I dunno that Dre dude you mentioned. never heard of him. But while drugged he also picked up D12, Obie and 50.

Not to mention his albums were a lot better drugged. 

Drugged Em is on a different level than sober Em.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 3, 2011)

Instead of letters Em's fans should start sending him pills.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^That shit made me spill my drink and literally roll on the floor.





^LOL

ghost needs his own show


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kameil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ghostfaces twitter is actually jokes..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 3, 2011)

I think Eminem should just quit with the corny ass punchlines that shit's embarassing. 

And is that legit Ghost? lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like a parody of how he writes on Twitter, but it's even funnier than the real thing to be fair.

"Ayo i wanna address this bullshit going on, this website called bigghostnahmean is a fake website which i have no affiliation"


----------



## Deweze (Mar 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiOrX4_Sieg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 3, 2011)

"Ya homeboy Wiz weighs less than a bag of groceries n his rhymes is ass cheeks son. Fuck outta here wit that."


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Vw26xx0V8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Everyone you listed is better than Yelawolf even though they aren't that good either. Well, I dunno that Dre dude you mentioned. never heard of him. But while drugged he also picked up D12, Obie and 50.
> 
> Not to mention his albums were a lot better drugged.
> 
> Drugged Em is on a different level than sober Em.



No...they aren't.  Not a fan of Yale but on lyrical level and flow he's far better. 

And Em signed obie, D12, and 50 cent way before 2004, where his main drug addiction happened. Big difference from those pills he popped and made songs like big Weenie and the weed/coke songs he did like Kill you and Kim. 

Recovery Em >>> Encore. Shit Relapse Em >>> Encore. SSLP-MMLP-Show remain so strong because basically he spilled his life out on those three albums. He can never do that again, he already did it. Just either enjoy his new music or just move on.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2011)

He signed 50 in 03 which was only a year before Encore's release. Pretty sure he began recording that same year, so his addiction had likely already accelerated by that time. Regardless, I no longer have any sort of idea wtf he's doin.

And Relapse Em was biznasty ()
I liked Relapse, and he was actually pretty truthful on that album and Dre's production seemed on-point.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 3, 2011)

New Canibus well Cubey if you're interested.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't know why the haters comin out on Lupe. Thought the album was pretty raw, but I have a Chicago bias so I would have liked it probably no matter what.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2011)

Shit that was hot 

When is UnderGods out?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> He signed 50 in 03 which was only a year before Encore's release. Pretty sure he began recording that same year, so his addiction had likely already accelerated by that time. Regardless, I no longer have any sort of idea wtf he's doin.
> 
> And Relapse Em was biznasty ()
> I liked Relapse, and he was actually pretty truthful on that album and Dre's production seemed on-point.



Pretty sure he signed 50 back in 2002. 2003 is when his album came out. And relapse lyrically he was pretty nice but stuck on the same old serial killer content shit and some horrible accent/voice which effects a track LOT.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 4, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shit that was hot
> 
> When is UnderGods out?



Says May 3rd on the youtube vid, looks like he's collabing with Keith Murray.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope it doesn't disappoint  I know how Bis is.



crazymtf said:


> Pretty sure he signed 50 back in 2002. 2003 is when his album came out. And relapse lyrically he was pretty nice but stuck on the same old serial killer content shit and some horrible accent/voice which effects a track LOT.



The serial killer content was pretty cool to me..

But I meant the BEST of Relapse, like Beautiful, Deja Vu, My Darling, Careful What You Wish For, Stay Wide Awake, 3AM, Must Be The Ganja, Hello, Medicine Ball... everything else was pretty trash imo.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> he was pretty nice but stuck on the same old serial killer content shit and some horrible accent/voice which effects a track LOT.



My thoughts exactly. That's the reason why it's probably the only Em album I can't stand.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 4, 2011)

undergods shit is nice


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2011)

That shit went down right


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Insane (Mar 4, 2011)

Shaolin vs Wu-Tang will be top-10 material this year. Damn ghost kills army's on silver rings.


----------



## Insane (Mar 4, 2011)

Nas' verse on Rich and Black is actually from an old leaked, not officially released song from like 15 years ago. Shit is still dope though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Or1Zk6w2UM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Mar 4, 2011)

so does anyone know what happened to earl sweatshirt in OFWGKTA? and why they hate steve harvey?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably late for the party but Em has some leaked shit. They are pretty much forgettable except for The Apple. Digging that song


----------



## Deweze (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F44xgvHfsXU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylark (Mar 5, 2011)

I cannot wait for Lupe Fiasco's "Lasers" to be released.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 5, 2011)

Lasers is terrible. It has a couple of good songs.

You should feel bad for liking it.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q2BHeEbCEqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Mar 5, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Lasers is terrible. It has a couple of good songs.
> 
> You should feel bad for liking it.


I didn't like it after the first listen. Its his worst album but its not terrible. However, if you take off 2 tracks and replace them with "I'm Beaming" and "Shining Down" you can easily let the whole album play.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not his best album, definitely not even coming close to his first two even his mixtapes are far better. I'd say it's better than 99% of mainstream but really when you have guys out there like Kanye with his MBDTW and Raekwon's SvWu you can't compare really. It's sad. I'd say this album is Lupe's "Blueprint 3". He abandoned himself and tried to fit in more. Yeah, we all know Atlantic made him do it and you can tell he doesn't care but sadly the album speaks for himself. He needs to get back into his old mode.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite mc at the moment


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2011)

Didn't like Lasers

womp womp


----------



## Deweze (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah but Lupe doesn't have Jay-Z's insane amount of money to fall back on if the album flip flaps


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8j--0lmo3c[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if posted. Also, very tired of Lupe, won't be exploring LASERS..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 5, 2011)

Not to be that guy but that album sucked, lol. Still that Bis verse was tight, that was during the time he was trying to blow and had a shit ton of golden guest appearances.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe I'm the crazy guy but I liked Lazers. Then again I didn't like Lupe's first two albums all that much. F&L was meh and cool was just "Good" to me.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe I'm the crazy guy but I liked Lazers. Then again I didn't like Lupe's first two albums all that much. F&L was meh and cool was just "Good" to me.



LOL, wtf? I mean, I love Lasers, but not like F&L? For what reasons? Hopefully not lyrically.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 6, 2011)

His first two albums had particularly good beats. Not bad, not great either.

Much better than the beats on Lasers though. The only beat I really like is Show Goes On (dat Modest Mouse sample).


----------



## Deweze (Mar 6, 2011)

the cool was lyrical explosion


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2011)

Dumb It Down was a lyrical big bang. And just about every song on his first two albums is a huge metaphor. Food & Liquor II will most likely revert back to that sick style.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Dumb It Down holy shit  The Cool was ridiculous, I didn't even listen to the whole thing because he was losing me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2011)

Fraust said:


> LOL, wtf? I mean, I love Lasers, but not like F&L? For what reasons? Hopefully not lyrically.



Just none of the songs stuck with me. Beat wise it was the weakest for me. Also didn't love the subject matter, cool had a better idea. Lasers isn't amazing album or anything but it's just easy to listen from beginning to end.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel you. I love the Cool for the lyrics, but it just gets boring to me personally. Very dark beats. I was listening to F&L nonstop for a while, it's very upbeat and hype, but I think Lasers is more of catchy and more easygoing voices that you can just chill to, or hype if you blast it.


----------



## 10K (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like I am about to crash yall thread. I hope you don't mind. If you do oh well get over it. Jk


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I feel you. I love the Cool for the lyrics, but it just gets boring to me personally. Very dark beats. I was listening to F&L nonstop for a while, it's very upbeat and hype, but I think Lasers is more of catchy and more easygoing voices that you can just chill to, or hype if you blast it.



Yeah Cool was dark. Some of his best songs for sure but I agree can't listen to the whole thing over and over again, depressing. F&L upbeat but nothing I can really vibe to. With Lasers I can just chill back and enjoy it, your right it's catchy and more mainstream, but owell I like it


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

I have never heard either album. 

Downloaded them tonight to give them a listen though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 7, 2011)

Cyphon you should do some reviews on them. It's always good reading your thoughts.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

I appreciate the enjoyment of my thoughts. I guess I can take the time to to do some reviews on them when I get around to listening.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

Be careful how you review dem albums yo. 

Nah, I'm kidding, sorta, but not really.

NUJABES! WTF?! This music is just... high inducing. Makes all my problems seem meaningless. Sanctuary Ship, Just Forget, Horizon, Think Different, Feather, F.I.L.O, Silver Morning... fuck it, every single song I have of him, just perfection.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Be careful how you review dem albums yo.
> 
> Nah, I'm kidding, sorta, but not really.



Haha. I am always fearful of posting my opinions on the more popular artists like Lupe because I am usually not in agreement with most people in here.

I don't want to be the most hated man in the music section.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2011)

No, I'm not a close-minded douche who can't accept people's opinions because of my own bias. I actually hate those people. Even if he's my favorite artist in any medium, I can still review him objectively and un-biased.

I'm curious to see which songs you rate the highest, though, so I can compare them to the songs I think are the best both objectively and subjectively.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 7, 2011)

Cy be fearful, very fearful, you're reviewing Lupe..Fuck up and I'll neg you to hell and back and everytime you post a slightly offensive word you're getting reported.  

Joke. I ain't even keen on Lupe like that. Dude has amazing verses but my ears don't really find him appealing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icEvH-sEHgo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr6DRx3NvIk[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Iron 
Dat Hollow 
Dat Mook


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 7, 2011)

listened to shaolin vs wu tang and i dont really think its better than ob4cl2

not feeling "Crane Style" or "Rock 'N Roll"

the majority of the album songs are maybe a 7-8/10

personally Last Trip To Scotland, Molasses and Masters of Our Fate. i think are the best songs on the album, but i thought to myself why the hell does banks sound like that or was it the youtube link im listening to that got his voice sound like someone was taking a sock full of pennies to his balls.

But i guess the thing that sticks out most about this album is that each track is very very short.
but on a side note, method man killed every track he was on.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 7, 2011)

Word, it's still a shame he fell of horribly but if he has any new material I'll be more than happy to give it a listen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Mar 7, 2011)

Yo it's the P


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 7, 2011)

This guy is making his way up my top 10, watch out P


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2011)

P's out?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> P's out?



Word, I heard he had some dope freestyle in jail or something but I didn't take the time to listen to it yet.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't think Prodigy will ever be able to get to the level of skill he was at in the 90's  Still hope he does his thing though.

Anyways, Roots 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jB1MT4Tkvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

Btw, thanks for introducing me to Binary star btw lol. One Be Lo is my current favorite rapper and conteding with P for the spot right now. His multies are insane, and he's smart without coming off as pretentious. Sonogram is the shit.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 8, 2011)

Pac Div's "Mania" just dropped shit bangs. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My AoX review is up on my blog...


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

_Food & Liquor_ review. 

Giving my thoughts as I listen for the first time ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



2. *Real* - Damn I love this beat. Lupe sounds good on this track. If I am being real this is my best impression I have had of him ever. This track just sounds good overall. Lyrically and such he didn't go over the top but it just all worked. Honestly he should have just deleted the intro and opened with this. Will be the 2nd Lupe song to definitely make my iPod (first being _The Show Goes On_)

3. *Just Might Be Okay* - 2 for 2 so far. Coming to this album from hearing Lasers first its like the hunger is palpable in what he is doing on this album. Since I didn't know him before Lasers I couldn't tell how much the label shit effected him but there is definitely a difference. What I like in this track is he is just rapping and doing it well. Raw emcee shit. Thing is I wasn't even feeling the beat or the hook that much so it was literally just him making this track sound good. He hyped the beat the beat didn't hype him. Another iPod track.

4. *Kick, Push* - Would you guys believe I didn't like this song at all when it was actually out and on the radio all the time? I stand corrected on my sorry ass opinion. This beat is sick and Lupe did his thing. I could chill to this shit. I will end this by saying 3/3, sorry Lupe for my disregard of your music and welcome to my iPod. My favorite of the first 3.

5. *I Gotcha* - This song is growing on me as I listen but I can say I really don't like the hook. The beat both annoys me and doesn't. I feel like I would skip this time more times than not but I like Lupe on the verses. Honestly I am most impressed at this point by how much I actually appreciate Lupe as opposed to the beats or whatever. Not sure this will make the iPod, I will give it another listen after I go through the rest.

6. *The Instrumental* - My first impression of this is that I cant put my finger on what it reminds me of. Its like a white guy rap song but I cant think of who it sounds like. Maybe similar to Linkin Park or Fort Minors _Remember the Name_. I dunno but damn, another song I really like from this album. Lupe has literally just won me over in about 5 tracks. Another iPod sitter. 

7. *He Say She Say* - At first I was like "I probably aint gon like this shit". Then Lupe and the horns came in and I was like 

Loved the topic on this beat and Lupe did his thing again. Hook honestly messes up the song a little for me. I don't like it much. A better hook and this would be my favorite song on the album up until now, no doubt. Another iPod cut.

8. *Sunshine* - When Lupe first started in this joint and did some of his doubles he sounded a lot like Juelz Santana....Not relevant but yeah, I wanted to say that. Not much is going on in my mind as I listen to this. I certainly don't hate it but its just kind of there. Another hook I am not really impressed with but the beat choices have been off the chain on this album. Think I am placing this one in the same boat as _I Gotcha_. I will need to listen again and decide. Pretty sure this will make the cut though.  

9. *Daydreamin'* - Is this sample where they got the idea for the Herbal Essence commercials? Anyway I mess with it. It feels a little corny but I can dig corny sometimes. I mean I read Harry Potter 

What to say what to say.....I didn't find this song all that interesting but even saying that it wasn't bad at all. I am on the fence with this one. Toss it in with the maybes'. 

10. *Cool* - If I am being real the impression that comes to mind here is "filler" track. I dunno why but it feels kind of out of place. Another hook I don't like (that seems to be a bit consistent :/) and the beat seems.....Plain, for some reason. Probably the first track I would just skip over. 

11. *Hurt Me Soul* - A lot of thoughts came to me on this. First off great song. It feels like a Jay Z record. I am 50/50 on the hook. I like what he was trying to do but I feel like he kind of forced it and it could have been better. Also as I was typing I heard in the first hook where he said "my boyfriend beats me" and I was like......This dude gay? 

Then I realized it was probably from a girls perspective. Definitely like this song. Brought back the feel I was enjoying and definitely cemented that I didn't like _Cool_. iPod it is.

12. *Pressure* - This kind of brings back the feel from early in the album with track 2 and 3. Hard beat and just some raw emceeing. Makes me feel like I could get in a fight and win.....I probably shouldn't listen to it when I go out. I ain't trying to be cocky and get beat up 

Another hook I just don't like. I dunno who is choosing these shits but the hook game needs stepped up. 2nd verse kind of fell off a little for me and the song lost its luster. Jay came in and handle his business though. Even all things said this one wont make the iPod. The hook just makes me not want to hear it and as I said the 2nd verse kind of slowed it down for me.

13. *American Terrorist* - This song is on par with _Cool_ for me. It just doesn't fit and shouldn't be here. Everything else felt real and genuine on this album but with these 2 its like he just tried some other shit and it wasn't working. 

Do. Not. Like.

14. *The Emperor's Soundtrack* - Okay he brought it back. Beat was good, Lupe was good just a good song. Not much I really have to say. I think I am running out of words or maybe this song just isn't taking my thoughts anywhere bigger. Anyway its an iPod cut. Definitely another solid track.

15. *Kick, Push II* - Another _Cool_.....Except this time it was done right. I like this song. At first I was thinking it didn't really feel appropriately titled but then the hook came in and I was like okay I get it now. This is probably one of my favorites so far. Not only do I like it but its more.....Fun then some of the other songs. I can really dig this one. iPod, no doubt. As it is winding down I think.....It may actually be my favorite period. I don't want to make that commitment because there are some others in the running but something about this one is pulling me in. 

16. *Outro* - tl;dl

Seriously nobody wants to listen to you shout out random names for 12 minutes. The fuck was you thinkin? Somebody on her listened all the way through didn't they? You dumb ass 




Alright people. There you have it.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> _Food & Liquor_ review.


How dare you not love Daydreamin', he won a Grammy for that shit. I HATE YOU. 

Nice review. Just wanted to warn you about "The Cool" being the inspiration for "The Cool" album, since you weren't digging it.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 8, 2011)

Would like to see Cyphon review on Man On The Moon II


----------



## Bleach (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> _Food & Liquor_ review.
> 
> Giving my thoughts as I listen for the first time ever.
> 
> ...



Nice review. Although the songs you don't like are some of my favorites ahaha lol.

Have you listened to The Cool?


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAD2-aOuK68[/YOUTUBE]

Kool Keith > all.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2011)

Great review except for Daydreamin', man. That's the one song you have to learn to like. 

And I hated I Gotcha for the LONGEST time, but I fucking love it. 

And why would he review Man on the Moon II? Kid Cudi's not a lyricist. I hated the album the first time I heard it. I may love it now 'cause it's catchy and just chill, but it's nowhere near a good album. Man on the Moon kicks the shit out of it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2011)

F&L is such an amazing album.

Anyway, bumping to Quality as we speak, fav Kweli album by far so chill.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

LayZ said:


> How dare you not love Daydreamin', he won a Grammy for that shit. I HATE YOU.
> 
> Nice review. Just wanted to warn you about "The Cool" being the inspiration for "The Cool" album, since you weren't digging it.



Well maybe people wont be so happy about my review of _The Cool_ if they are Lupe fans 

Seriously though I didn't hate the song I just didn't like it on this album. It was out of place.



Egotism said:


> Would like to see Cyphon review on Man On The Moon II



I actually did plan on giving that album a listen at some point but I think Cudi is pretty bad in general.



Bleach said:


> Nice review. Although the songs you don't like are some of my favorites ahaha lol.
> 
> Have you listened to The Cool?



Which ones were your favorites? Remember this was literally my first time hearing every song bar _Kick, Push_. So my opinions my change as I listen more which I plan on doing. The album was really good.

_The Cool_ I will probably listen to and review tonight or tomorrow. 



Fraust said:


> Great review except for Daydreamin', man. That's the one song you have to learn to like.
> 
> And I hated I Gotcha for the LONGEST time, but I fucking love it.



_I Gotcha_ was one of my on the fence songs IIRC. So it will definitely get more listens. Daydreamin' probably will as well.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice review Cyphon. I agree with pretty all of what you said with some exceptions. Daydreamin :/


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 8, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Great review except for Daydreamin', man. That's the one song you have to learn to like.



I was thinking the same.



Egotism said:


> Would like to see Cyphon review on Man On The Moon II



No need. it's basura.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

People really love Daydreamin'. Now I might just hate in on purpose so I am not on the bandwagon


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good review Cyphon I agree with everything except American Terrorist, that's my favorite song on the album.

@Precedence: You're just now getting into One Be Lo??? Better now than never, easily top 5 for me. I assume you've listened to Binary Star right?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've been sleeping lol. He's mad good, well I'm still running through SONOGRAM, easily one of the most underrated underground artists out there. I've also been trying to get into Blackalicious and Zion I.   My top 10 fluctuates a lot, but he definitely staying for a while. 

@typhoon72 what would you rank this guy in terms of multies quality? Is he up there with the likes of Em, Pun, Az or better than them?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pwmeMXMfAT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CxTZAGh7cUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Which ones were your favorites? Remember this was literally my first time hearing every song bar _Kick, Push_. So my opinions my change as I listen more which I plan on doing. The album was really good.



The Cool, American Terrorist, and Daydreamin.

Those are ones I like that you didn't like as much. My favorite from the album are probably Hurt Me Soul, Kick Push II, American Terrorist, and The Instrumental. 

I will admit that the first time I heard American Terrorist, I did not like it at all. The beat was just whack but then I listened to it more and it just sparked something in my mind and made me love it.



Cyphon said:


> _The Cool_ I will probably listen to and review tonight or tomorrow.



*Cool*, I'll be waiting.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2011)

I hated I Gotcha and American Terrorist first time I heard them. Daydreamin' wasn't the first Lupe song I ever heard, but it was the song that made him my favorite artist by far and made me think he was the best. I jammed that shit for weeks before I heard the full album.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, definitely listen to the entire Masters of the Universe  Wow.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

_The Cool_ review. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



3. *Go Go Gadget Flow* - Really not feeling this one. Especially as an intro. Coming From _F&L_ to this just doesn't fit. This doesn't feel much like Lupe. Beat was good and Lupe said some nice stuff but meh?It just doesn't really represent him right. Its not terrible or anything, just doesn't belong as an intro. I will have to give it another listen to decide if it is iPod material.

4. *The Coolest* - Ah, now this felt more like what I was expecting. I like this one. Good beat and Lupe was real creative on this one. Hook felt lazy but I haven't been expecting much on his hooks since _F&L_. Not over the top crazy about this song but an iPod cut.

5. *Superstar* - If I am not mistaken this was a single right? It definitely has a similar feel to _Kick, Push_. Just as a type of single, not so much overall as songs. I guess at this point I should say that for being 5 songs in this album hasn't pulled me in like _F&L_ did. Its still good no doubt but if I hadn't heard _F&L_ I wouldn't really be that interested in what was coming next on this album. I am waiting for a track to really excite me. This one will make the iPod. Another hook I didn't like much, redundant I know.

6. *Paris, Tokyo* - I like the throwback feel to this one. He did great at capturing the emotion and sound of an older time in rap. This is a good song to just kick back and chill to. I wont mention what I think about the hook this time 

Another addition to the Pod but still just kind of in the middle for me. Good but not great.

7. *Hi-Definition* - I can dig it. What comes to me hearing this is that it belongs on a Snoop album with Lupe as a feature, they got it backwards but I still like the song. I don't really have much to add outside of that. They meshed together surprisingly well.

8. *Gold Watch* - I'ma be real I turned this shit off quick. Got on my nerves with that beat. The fuck?

9. *Hip-Hop Saved My Life* -  This reminds me more of _Kick, Push_ then the one I mentioned above. I really liked Lupe on this one and what he did with it but I don't really like anything else about it. I am torn. I appreciate Lupe on it but am not sure I would enjoy listening to it too often. Probably not going to make the cut.

10. *Intruder Alert* - What is with these bullshit hooks? Don't they know hooks have that name because they are supposed to catch people and pull them in? Lupe goes for the exact opposite. Anyway outside of that I actually really like this song. Lupe's voice sounds good on this beat. It brings a real emotional connection. Outside of the above mentioned flaw this may be my favorite so far. 

11. *Streets On Fire* - Filler track. Honestly didn't like this one at all. I dunno if its just me but some songs almost immediately strike me as out of place and this is one of them. I would like to know what the artist or whoever is thinking when they let these tracks through.

12. *Little Weapon* - I really like the?..Pace of this song. I mean I liked the song overall but the pace is what really made it work. I thought the featured dude came in soundin real sick. Lupe did his thing and the hook wasn't as bad as some of the others. Also if anyone has seen the Naruto anime did parts of this beat remind you of Akutsuki? Shit made me glad I aint a Bijuu. 

13. *Gotta Eat* - I don't understand these songs from Lupe. Its like he tries to get more poppy and catchy while still being conscious and he just doesn't sound good doing it. I am just like 

It wasn't a bad song but it just aint him. No iPod. 

14. *Dumb It Down* - I gotta say he got real creative on here but that was the only appeal to this song. Beat sucked and the hooks (while attempting to make a point) were shit. Overall this song just sounded like some amateur stuff. Lupe wasn't enough to save it even though he was lyrically impressive.

15. *Hellogoodbye (uncool)* - This was his "white guy" track from this album and honestly just another throwaway track for me. Don't really know what to say I just didn't enjoy anything about it. Lupe wasn't bad but just everything surrounded him coming in had no appeal to me.

16. *The Die* - Liked some elements of this beat but thats where it ends. For he rest just see what I said about Gotta Eat. 

17. *Put You On Game* - This song reminds me of some Em stuff. Goes pretty hard and I like it. Lyrically Lupe just kind of confused me. I don't really know where he was going with this. Someone wanna clear it up? Another good song but nothing to really wow me. Will probably make the iPod

18. *Fighters* - A hook I like  

The beat never went anywhere and just kind of fell flat for me but it kind of worked with what Lupe was doing so I get it. This is one of those songs that's 50/50 for me. There are parts where I feel like I will wanna hear it again and then other parts where I feel like I would just be skipping it. 

19. *Go Baby* - Well this is definitely better than a 12 minute outro about nothing but I don't really feel one way or another about it. It feels more like a pointless add on at the end then a song meant to be part of the album. 


Now that I have heard both albums I can say I am a Lupe fan. _Food & Liquor_ is definitely better than _The Cool_ for me. With the first album he drew me in as a fan, I was impressed, excited to hear more and after hearing it and reviewing it I was looking forward to going back through again. I can't say any of that about _The Cool_. If it was all I had heard from Lupe I wouldn't be all that impressed or looking for more material from him. For me it was all just okay. Its certainly not as bad as a lot of albums that come out but nothing really stuck with me.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 8, 2011)

Paris Tokyo is craaaaazy goood


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, NOW find all the songs broken down, all the metaphors explained, and everything's message and review the major songs again (Dumb it Down, Street on Fire, Gotta Eat).

After you read what he's saying and what he *actually* is saying, it changes the entire song.

EDIT: I don't actually mean review it again, but you understand.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yeah, definitely listen to the entire Masters of the Universe  Wow.



I'm pretty sure One Be Lo has an album out this year as well, lol.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Ima check it out. What's your favorite track from OBL?

-Wu Tang Meet Indie-
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAgdtqPFTr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Okay, NOW find all the songs broken down, all the metaphors explained, and everything's message and review the major songs again (Dumb it Down, Street on Fire, Gotta Eat).
> 
> After you read what he's saying and what he *actually* is saying, it changes the entire song.
> 
> EDIT: I don't actually mean review it again, but you understand.



1. Can you link me to these breakdowns?

2. Its still not going to change my overall opinion because my problem in general is never with Lupe and his lyrics. Its the hooks, beats or general feel to the songs that don't really draw me in.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel you. I love lyrics but there comes a point where the track is fucking bare in every other musical component


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ima check it out. What's your favorite track from OBL?
> 
> -Wu Tang Meet Indie-
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAgdtqPFTr0[/YOUTUBE]



Well I've been more checking out A LOT of Ghost's shit and some of GZA's, though if I had to choose probably Verbal Intercourse ( for Ghost's verse, shocking I know). Supreme Clientele is the shit, but the Wu has so much material it's mind boggling. 

Anyways what does everyone think of Shaolin vs Wu tang

and this question has been asked before in this thread I believe but do you think MBDTF is a classic?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I feel you. I love lyrics but there comes a point where the track is fucking bare in every other musical component



How do you feel about Ghost using his stream of consciousness rhymes are gibberis if you will?


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Really it depends from track to track. I really don't have a problem with it most of the time, but yeah sometimes it's like 



Dead Precedence said:


> Well I've been more checking out A LOT of Ghost's shit and some of GZA's, though if I had to choose probably Verbal Intercourse ( for Ghost's verse, shocking I know). Supreme Clientele is the shit, but the Wu has so much material it's mind boggling.
> 
> Anyways what does everyone think of Shaolin vs Wu tang
> 
> and this question has been asked before in this thread I believe but do you think MBDTF is a classic?



Nah not a classic.

And I meant One Be Lo not Wu


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I feel you. I love lyrics but there comes a point where the track is fucking bare in every other musical component



Thanks. 

And yeah. I don't feel like I should have to study a track to like it. Lyrics are great but I prefer in your face great as opposed to sift through every damn line great. 



Dead Precedence said:


> Anyways what does everyone think of Shaolin vs Wu tang



I put my review of that a page or 2 back. I thought it was just okay. Not many tracks I would keep on repeat. 



> do you think MBDTF is a classic?



I don't even think it was that good, let alone a classic.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ^ Really it depends from track to track. I really don't have a problem with it most of the time, but yeah sometimes it's like



Yeah he still goes in depth with his rhymes and is one of the most descriptive rhymers, it's like he took an English class. His imagery is insane, but his delivery or Brooklyn accent makes it a pleasure to listen to, never was a fan of Lupe's voice or delivery tbh except a few tracks.





> And I meant One Be Lo not Wu



Oh for him than probably enecs eht no kcab, I like how he's intelligent but doesn't come off a pretentious or preachy, his delivery is great as well a problem I have with a lot of multi syllabic rappers.

@Cyphon thanks I'll read it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2011)

Here it is DP. I didn't get all in depth on it.



> Listening to the Raekwon now.
> 
> Out of the first 4 tracks I think I liked Every Soldier best. Wasn't ecstatic about any of them though. Soldiers beat went hard but it had something annoying about it that messed it up. Chop Chop was just bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> 1. Can you link me to these breakdowns?
> 
> 2. Its still not going to change my overall opinion because my problem in general is never with Lupe and his lyrics. Its the hooks, beats or general feel to the songs that don't really draw me in.



Dumb It Down.

In Gotta Eat he's talking about a pimp by using metaphors about how fast food businesses pimp us. Pretty sick.

Streets on Fire is more of his own character "The Streets". It's not as symbolic as the other two. I read a lot on the three characters before the album was released, though, and listened to each song they're included in trying really hard to understand how it fit together. Made the album more interesting when I first listened. If you watch the video for Superstar, both the Streets and the Game are shown.


*Spoiler*: _Lupe's explanation of the characters_ 





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> I expand on the story, I introduce two other characters, the Game and the Streets. The Streets is a female. She's like the action personification of the streets, the street life, the call of the streets. The Game is the same way. The Game is the personification of the game. The pimp's game, the hustler's game, the con man's game, whatever. Then they've got supernatural characteristics. Like the Cool, his right hand is rotted away. The only thing that rotted away was his right hand. It represents the rotting away of his righteousness, of his good. And the Streets and the Cool kind of have a love affair going on. So she's represented by this locket. And the locket has a key and it's on fire. And as a gift to the Cool on his rise to fame, she gave him the key. And the key represents the key to the Streets. So she wears a locket around her neck at all times. And the way the story goes, she has given that key to tons of people throughout time. Al Capone, Alexander the Great, whatever. She's giving them the key to the Streets. Fame and fortune ? but also the prices. The Game, he's represented by a stripped-down skull, a skull with dice in his eyes and smoke coming out of his mouth. The billowing smoke is actually crack smoke. It's not a full concept album; it's more spread over like five [tracks], really abstractly.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 8, 2011)

been geeking watching Charlie Sheen interviews lol. He quoted Allen Iverson and I bout died. I remembered my joint from J-Live though. WINNING. let it ride n chill.

[YOUTUBE]DfF8jt0iuZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

I like Lupe's in some occasions (Dumb It Down) and hate it at other times. Regardless, Ghost's delivery is great, like in that song with Cormega you posted.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 8, 2011)

So is Shaolin vs Wu tang better than OB4CL2 at least or is that asking a bit much? 

Yeah I like Lupe's delivery at times(The instrumental and Little weapon) but at other times


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who wished Free Chilly was a full song? Or at least that the melody and the hook (obviously different words) were used in a full track? That shit was real nice on the ears.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

From what I've heard definitely not fucking with OB4CL2.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 9, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> _The Cool_ review.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Haha once again you hatin on tracks I love. Go Go Gadget Flow because the play on Inspector Gadget just got to me. Then the hook was great too.

I agree with the beat on Gold Watch but the lyrics on there are great. It's not on my iPod because I just can't get used to that beat. That background chick needs to shut the fuck up.

Hip-Hop Saved My Life is a classic. I liked the beat and the message although not a very deep one, still great. 

Intruder Alert is good but this one line has me laughing all the time: _There's someone here and it's not me_ . I crack up every time I hear that.

Streets on Fire is just like Hip-Hop Saved My Life. Another classic. I liked the intro to the song but the chorus can get annoying, the beat and hook are nice to listen to. The beat itself has a sense of... ending (if that makes sense).

I agree with F&L being better though. It had an overall deeper meaning and flowed better than The Cool. I'd give F&L a 10 whereas The Cool would get a 8.5/9.

You should give his mixtapes a try next if you want.




Fraust said:


> Am I the only one who wished Free Chilly was a full song? Or at least that the melody and the hook (obviously different words) were used in a full track? That shit was real nice on the ears.



I think Free Chilly would have made an awesome, soulful song. I really wish Lupe did something with it.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys mind If I jump in?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 9, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> So is Shaolin vs Wu tang better than OB4CL2 at least or is that asking a bit much?
> 
> Yeah I like Lupe's delivery at times(The instrumental and Little weapon) but at other times



shaolin vs wu tang is garbage compared to that of ob4cl2.

track by track nothing  sticks out.

as a album the only reason it meshes together is because of all the shaolin vs wutang skits they threw in there. other than that it feels like these were incomplete tracks off ob4cl2 that didnt make the cut.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovin this song right now
[YOUTUBE]jYZH5y67enw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P B.I.G


----------



## Deweze (Mar 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dORsV0pG5hY[/YOUTUBE]

Jay elect

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpToNW-ZCTU[/YOUTUBE]

I just discovered this great song on pandora, what a fucking beat!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm in the South but I wish we had more lyrical rappers. Lyrics, that's what I personally put above all but beats and subject matter, delivery, all of it matters but lyrics, that's very important. We rarely have any rappers down here doing it great lyrically. When I write my stuff I really try to at least stick out but man, we have a very bad rep, very very bad rep.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 9, 2011)

KN when you gonna post something?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

I can post lyrics but me rapping? Right now I'm working on my voice and when I get that down I'll post something. I'm learning to work my equipment too so really in less than a month, Pro Tools has turned out to be more amazing than I figured. I keep holding it back because I want it to work well. I know my main weakness and it's my voice so once I get that down it'll be good. Lyrically I don't think I have a problem and flow-wise it's good but the voice thing is what's keeping me from posting. I have that Southern, nasally, "I'm black but people think I'm white sometimes", twangy, weird voice. I need to work that out lol.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 9, 2011)

lol can you give an example?  I cant imagine the black but people think im white twang lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> lol can you give an example?  I cant imagine the black but people think im white twang lol


My voice has a twangy "thing" about it, it's weird. It has this vibration in it. That's from being raised in South Carolina though but I moved around and finally I'm in Arkansas. People notice it. I have a video from years ago with a crappy camera, that's a second off of just gives an example. I think this was recorded 4 years ago with my friends and I playing around. I'm the black guy talking in it most of the time. Don't mind the bullshit, we were playing a joke on our white friend in the car. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r4d0vVMC5A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]Overall it's 

- Twangy 
- Southern
- Black guy but my voice sounds white to some, in person it's much clearer but still, it varies on what people say 
- Weird

That's an example. When I record it's deeper and more clear but you can sort of see what I'm saying here. Finding a "voice" that works is going to be what I need to work on.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 9, 2011)

lol people say your voice is weird?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 9, 2011)

All the time. They assume since I'm from the South I'm supposed to have a deeper, more gritty, more "primitive" voice if you get what I'm saying. A lot of Southerners have that kind of voice. I don't.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I dunno. I dont really rank but I would put him at the top because he does it so effortlessly. When most rappers do it, they come off like "Did you hear what I just said!? Im really goin ham on this beat, This track is dope as fuck!"
> 
> One Be Lo is just really chill with it, and multi's on every track without ever seeming like he's trying hard to impress, and very few MCs can pull that off. Exceptions being Em and the other dudes you named.



That's how I feel about R.A. the Rugged man tbh, I mean the dude can rhyme his ass off but it's too noticeable how he tries to force so many multies into his rhymes and comes off a bit repetitive repeating several words just to rhyme. Not hating the dude's dope. 






> I agree. Also Back on the Scene is probably my favorite OBL track as well. I remember last summer I listened to that song at least twice a day. Honestly, One Be Lo is probably my favorite MC. Shad, Lupe, and some other guys are right there with him or slightly behind.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uUtfLTjJYc[/YOUTUBE]



I'm trying to get into Blackalicious and Zion I as well, both underrated duos like Binary star. Shad's dope, but I'm more of a K-os fan tbh. OBL's climbing up my top five though, still behind Prodigy, Nas and Ghostface though, for now anyway. His album this year might change that though.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh what you can't like two Canadian MC's?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> That's how I feel about R.A. the Rugged man tbh, I mean the dude can rhyme his ass off but it's too noticeable how he tries to force so many multies into his rhymes and comes off a bit repetitive repeating several words just to rhyme. Not hating the dude's dope.



I dont know, I like RA the multi's for him just seem to be his actual trademark. To me it doesnt sound like he's trying to hard, more like he's just doing what he does best. But I can see how one could see it that way.

J-Live is another dude who can use a ton of multi's on the low. I remember you said you got into his music a few months ago. So you already know.







Dead Precedence said:


> I'm trying to get into Blackalicious and Zion I as well, both underrated duos like Binary star. Shad's dope, but I'm more of a K-os fan tbh. OBL's climbing up my top five though, still behind Prodigy, Nas and *Ghostface* though, for now anyway. His album this year might change that though.



I tried to get into Blackalicious and failed. Zion couldnt hold my attention span. Nas is hit or miss to me, either I bump a track or his or I dont listen to it at all. 

Im currently trying to get into Ghostface, but man Ive never really been a fan of the Wu. Here comes the hate...

Shad might have the best wordplay among MCs.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about Nas...


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I dont know, I like RA the multi's for him just seem to be his actual trademark. To me it doesnt sound like he's trying to hard, more like he's just doing what he does best. But I can see how one could see it that way.



Yeah, I guess if you want someone who really forces multies than Canibus would be it.



> J-Live is another dude who can use a ton of multi's on the low. I remember you said you got into his music a few months ago. So you already know.



I love his first two albums, but I think he fell off imo.





> I tried to get into Blackalicious and failed. Zion couldnt hold my attention span. Nas is hit or miss to me, either I bump a track or his or I dont listen to it at all.



I could understand not getting into them, and Nas can be boring at times tbh. He's one of my favorite but he rarely switches his flow, so you'll get bored of him after a while.


> Im currently trying to get into Ghostface, but man Ive never really been a fan of the Wu. Here comes the hate...



He's my favorite member of the Wu, I love Supreme Clientel and Ironman. They do have a lot of material that's probably intimidating to get started on.


> Shad might have the best wordplay among MCs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gift of Gab is way too good to be slept on. Get NIA on your CD player/ipod and give it a spin. 

Throwback. Originoo Gunn Clappaz. flames..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 10, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> My voice has a twangy "thing" about it, it's weird. It has this vibration in it. That's from being raised in South Carolina though but I moved around and finally I'm in Arkansas. People notice it. I have a video from years ago with a crappy camera, that's a second off of just gives an example. I think this was recorded 4 years ago with my friends and I playing around. I'm the black guy talking in it most of the time. Don't mind the bullshit, we were playing a joke on our white friend in the car.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r4d0vVMC5A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]Overall it's
> 
> ...



Dont find your voice weird at all..But thats just me.

check out a track I recently did.  Feed back appreciated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2011)

So anybody hear listen to Lasers yet? So far I'm...underwhelmed.

A lot of the tracks are way too poppy/technoish for my tastes.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 10, 2011)

Too much Hip-Hop purist shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 10, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Dont find your voice weird at all..But thats just me.
> 
> check out a track I recently did.  Feed back appreciated.


In your opinion how does it sound to you? Any opinion helps me. 

As for the track pretty good flow, pretty good lyrics. How did you record and mix/master this though? It sounded like, I don't know, it could have been produced better. Your voice needs to be more "in sync" with the track? Hard to describe. Once it gets a great completed mastering I think it'll be great. The track would fit well in the 90s I'd say, it has that theme to it. Good though, even without that I'd say it's good.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope Lupe's not letting this mainstream appeal get to him. After all his talk about staying true on DID, he better spit out of this world metaphors on F&L2.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> check out a track I recently did.  Feed back appreciated.



Can you post this over in my review thread and I'll make an official review.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 10, 2011)

oh yeah Ciphon you may have missed a couple bonus/bootleg tracks off of food and liquor

1) Game Time
2) Spaze out

both are imo really hot tracks


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll go check em out.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 10, 2011)

Also there's "And he gets the girl" but I don't even know which album/mixtape that one was supposed to be from :/


----------



## Deweze (Mar 10, 2011)

kyuubi if your rhymes are ill people won't mind

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vcievHnzRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Mar 10, 2011)

"And he gets the girl" got me hyped cause he mentioned Linkin Park and Final Fantasy.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2011)

IDK if posted but


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure if posted...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StIVElvOjgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the only One Be Lo song I have heard but I like it. With a couple of you hyping him more I am about to check him out soon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuS1B9oIDA[/YOUTUBE]


Sometimes I'm ridin in the hood me and my man saw, 
some big teeth, hands and feet, yo that ain't grandma,
big chains, cars and clothes yo that ain't hip hop.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 12, 2011)

This guy somehwat reminds me of One Be Lo, though not as good imo. They should collab


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

I was wondering about something and I wanna hear your take or thoughts on the matter.

I've seen in this forum and lots of other places what I could only call a very strict standard for judging an album.  At least it seems that way.  To many the rhymes are the absolute and most important part of what makes a hip hop album great or "classic".  Now I'm not one to deny that rhyming and flow are extremely important parts of Hip Hop, but at the same time judging an album by that as the main criteria seems really...limiting.  

It's similar to saying " I like Rock music, but every great album must have bitchen guitars and a great singer."  I mean hey that's cool but at the same time you'd be missing out on a large musical world, or at least not really enjoying it.  I mean nobody listens to King Crimson for the vocals, nobody listens to The Stooges for how extremely tight production is, nobody spins Joy Division for any crazy guitar solos.  

I guess where I'm going is why do you think people (or even yourself) follow this standard for a hip hop album?  I hear about people going about how they don't see the point of instrumental hip hop, and it makes me sad.  I guess as a music lover first, not attached to any one genre, I love seeing musician's try new things that go beyond what's the "standard" or preconceived notions about what a genre SHOULD be and instead take the route of WHAT can be.  I'm not trying to say people are wrong for judging an album by whatever standards they have I just wonder why they have them like this.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2011)

@Parallax - When I review music I just go by instinct. Like when I did the recent Lupe reviews I literally typed what popped into my head while listening. To me that is the most honest way someone can give any music a fair chance. So I guess essentially I agree with what you are saying. I tend to think I am pretty strict but on the other hand some songs I like....Just because. Whether it is just a good beat or a catchy hook or whatever. 

On the other side I can see where disagreement would come in. If bad lyrics genuinely turn you off then what other choice do you have but to not enjoy the music if the lyrics are terrible? 

I think the more important issue is not going in with a preconceived notion that you wont like the music or it is bad before you even listen to it. Then that CAN truly limit your potential for enjoying more music. 

For example when I was in middle school and stuff it was the corny thing to do for guys to like songs boy bands made. So I just went along with it and naturally hated the music. Not that I secretly loved it at that time and tried to hide it or anything () but later on when I gave it a chance there was some I did enjoy. I mean shit, it wasn't uncool to like Boyz II Men and they are just an all black boy band. 


I guess that answers your question.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 12, 2011)

Camp Lo are underrated
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction...
BTW does anyone listen to lowkey?


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

I judge 75% rhymes and the rest is instrumental. The music has to at least be tolerable to likeable.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I judge 75% rhymes and the rest is instrumental. The music has to at least be tolerable to likeable.



Ok that's cool

but _why_, that's what I'm trying to discuss.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 12, 2011)

65% I judge on the beat cause it has the power to make you listen to a shitty artist anyways


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, if the beat is whack or boring, there's no point in it being rap in the first place. Might as well just do spoken poetry or something. Again, rap is a genre of music.

However, the lyrics are a lot more important because I consider rap a social movement, and if you aint saying shit, I aint hearin it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

well Rock was a social movement for quite awhile too, I don't think it's just limited to hip hop


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey I love rock 

I just hold rap to a higher standard when it comes to lyrics because the main focus is ON the rapper. There are no drum/guitar solos or instrumental prowess to make up for a lack of lyrical depth.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure what to think of the new Yo-Yo track I've stumbled across. Not that I expected her to be "great" or "groundbreaking" but this track if it is indeed real seems very much a last try for mainstream success since she didn't stick for long in the 90s...














> or instrumental prowess to make up for a lack of lyrical depth.



Hey, I think there is plenty "instrumental prowess" in some subgenres of hip-hop (namely jazz-hop).


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2011)

Instrumental prowess goes to the producer though, not the rapper. So if you are judging a rappers album and it has great beats but terrible raps....Well, you can see the issue there. 

The only exceptions are people like Kanye West who both produce and rap on their albums.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

But isn't rap a collaborative effort between the rapper and the producer by definition?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2011)

In some cases. In a lot of cases rappers just get sent beats and pick them out and use them. There is no discussion on what topic is right for the beat and all that. 

With that said, you can judge a *song* overall based on the rapper and the beat. But you cant judge a *rapper* based on the level of production his album has. How would that be fair? A rapper is good because some producers gave him hot beats?


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

I was talking about songs/albums. I don't judge rappers based on their beats lol 

In before Lil Wayne #1 rapper.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2011)

Its hard for to me ever really explain it fully. Like I said for me it is just instinct. What I like I like.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Well subject matter is important to any song, so you can't completely isolate rhymes from beats. All a rap song needs is a tolerable topic and a semi decent beat and I'm set to go.  If something has good lyrics but a "bad" or intolerable beat then I won't listen to it. 

In terms of lyrical wittyness/prowess...no corny shit and I'm fine. 

So basically I guess I'm the one that puts lyrics first and beats second. Why? A stupid topic kills any song. that's probably why there's a lyrics > beat majority.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

I put them both on equal ground, personally.

A hip-hop record is 50% production and instrumentation as well as 50% rap delivery and lyrical skill. Judging it on a 60/40 base seems silly to me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

I've also found I like Wayne a lot more on tracks with no chorus like Amilli and 6'7


----------



## Cal Sweatshirt (Mar 12, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I put them both on equal ground, personally.
> 
> A hip-hop record is 50% production and instrumentation as well as 50% rap delivery and lyrical skill. Judging it on a 60/40 base seems silly to me.



Agreed. Even if the flow and lyrics are fantastic, it won't mean much if its over a shitty instrumental, just like a fantastic instrumental can be soiled by a shitty MC. They're pretty dependant on each other.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd put lyrics first and beats second but I won't accept great lyrics on a horrible beat, at all. It doesn't make any sense. The beat is a catalyst, your voice and the beat should be one to make the greatest experience. Without that then you won't have a "complete" song In my eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I was wondering about something and I wanna hear your take or thoughts on the matter.
> 
> I've seen in this forum and lots of other places what I could only call a very strict standard for judging an album.  At least it seems that way.  To many the rhymes are the absolute and most important part of what makes a hip hop album great or "classic".  Now I'm not one to deny that rhyming and flow are extremely important parts of Hip Hop, but at the same time judging an album by that as the main criteria seems really...limiting.
> 
> ...



People shouldn't be sleeping on instrumental hip-hop, that's their loss. But with regards to rap music, how else would you judge it but by the rapping? If someone's lyrics make for good poetry but they can't translate them into rap then they're in the wrong business. It's like if you want to be a guitarist you have to learn how to play the thing, there's no two ways about it. I think people are forgiving of flaws though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 13, 2011)

I *try* to hold beats and lyrics on equal ground..But usually, I'm more likely to listen to a track with a nice beat and decent lyrics then nice lyrics and decent beat.

Reason why I often skip some Nas' tracks..I reckon the dude is ill but his beat selection is not to my liking so sometimes I find myself struggling and needing motivation to actually listen through a Nas album/tape.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 13, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I *try* to hold beats and lyrics on equal ground..But usually, I'm more likely to listen to a track with a nice beat and decent lyrics then nice lyrics and decent beat.
> 
> Reason why I often skip some Nas' tracks..I reckon the dude is ill but his beat selection is not to my liking so sometimes I find myself struggling and needing motivation to actually listen through a Nas album/tape.



This might actually be the reason I cant get into Nas 
Lyrically hes one of the best, but like you, I cant bump a full album of Nas without losing my focus

On a unrelated note; took me couple o weeks but I finished listening all of Ludacris' albums. Only kept Word of Mouf and some standout tracks from other albums. Deleted the rest. Luda is like Lil Wayne for me, I can only stand him on features and not full albums


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Mar 13, 2011)

dilbot said:


> Well subject matter is important to any song, so you can't completely isolate rhymes from beats. All a rap song needs is a tolerable topic and a semi decent beat and I'm set to go.  If something has good lyrics but a "bad" or intolerable beat then I won't listen to it.
> 
> In terms of lyrical wittyness/prowess...no corny shit and I'm fine.
> 
> So basically I guess I'm the one that puts lyrics first and beats second. Why? A stupid topic kills any song. that's probably why there's a lyrics > beat majority.



i do agree with your point partial, but to take it even further, a true MC is not judge by what he raps about per se, but to me, by his delivery and creativity.

what im getting at is how a rapper is able to use the language to say what he has to say using punch lines, metaphors, similis, word play and etc.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 13, 2011)

My main problem with Nasir is that he doesn't have quality control; You have to be crazy to allow beats like the ones he chose on _Untitled _ on your songs. Now a guy like Kanye who might not be the most technically gifted MC shines because he has what Nas lacks, quality control. Ye put's his heart and soul into a whole track and doesn't stop until everything is perfect.

Kanye is constantly reinventing himself with each album; You guys saw the progression between The College Dropout and Late Registration.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> i do agree with your point partial, but to take it even further, a true MC is not judge by what he raps about per se, but to me, by his delivery and creativity.
> 
> what im getting at is how a rapper is able to use the language to say what he has to say using punch lines, metaphors, similis, word play and etc.



No doubt. Once you make a rule that you have to talk about some message, you artificially limit the art of rapping, imo.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 13, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> This might actually be the reason I cant get into Nas
> Lyrically hes one of the best, but like you, I cant bump a full album of Nas without losing my focus
> 
> On a unrelated note; took me couple o weeks but I finished listening all of Ludacris' albums. Only kept Word of Mouf and some standout tracks from other albums. Deleted the rest. Luda is like Lil Wayne for me, I can only stand him on features and not full albums



I agree with everything here.

So what are some of the tracks you like best from Word? Outside of that what are some you like from the other albums?


----------



## Renaissance (Mar 13, 2011)

Hip-hop is the language of the soul.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OkiGO7u-6w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deweze (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goTp_B8E92k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2011)

And here i was about to say its nice to see this thread without an abundance of youtube links and having actual discussions.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone listen to Pac Div's Mania?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

As far as Nas goes, I like both qualities of his music; but I still can't listen to his "best" album as much as I run through _Hip Hop Is Dead_.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 14, 2011)

Word, I love HHID


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2011)

Question..

If you were to be stranded somewhere and could only have ONE album/Playlist in your Ipod/Phone..

Which album or which songs would be in said playlist?..Mind that only 17 songs are allowed in said playlist..(please keep it in the genre, hip-hop)

Go!


----------



## Gowi (Mar 14, 2011)

It'd probably be a Busdriver's _Roadkillovercoat_ if we are just speaking off the top of our heads. Besides I never get sick of that one.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone listen to Pac Div's Mania?



Yeah, it was actually pretty good. But I definately prefer the first half of the album to the second. I've listened to there other mixtapes and though they arnt that bad they never held my intrest for more than a few songs at a time. 

I like Mania though. Fav tracks: Fallin, The Mirror, Take Me High, Anti-Freeze



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Question..
> 
> If you were to be stranded somewhere and could only have ONE album/Playlist in your Ipod/Phone..
> 
> ...



Only 17 songs!? WTF kinda playlist? Anyways to answer the question, im currently bumping this *Modernistic2Me* playlist which is more of a collection of songs ive just been listening to a lot for the past few months:

Push It Along - ATCQ
Aftermath - Joe Budden
Im Beamin - Lupe 
All I Know - CL Smooth/ Jazzy Jeff
These Words - Panacea
Burning Bush - Panacea
Postmortem - Chuuwee
Tonite - Eminem
Words I Never Said - Lupe
Fireflies - Crooked I
All Black Everything - Lupe
Life Is Fair - Our own Kasuke Sadiki
Smallville - XV
Eat em up Chill - LL
Let em Know - Bun B
Still Me - DOM KENNEDY


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Only 17 songs!? WTF kinda playlist?



Lmao. Ain't that like the average number of songs you get in a mainstream album?!..I tried it to keep it 'fair'..you either pick an album or make a playlist with a similar amount of tracks albums have..

BTW, I'm feeling some of the tracks you chose.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2011)

My playlist would probably only have 1-2 hip hop songs :[ I'd be trying to stuff way too many genres in that playlist.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> My playlist would probably only have 1-2 hip hop songs :[ I'd be trying to stuff way too many genres in that playlist.



I respect that..But if it HAD TO BE a hip-hop playlist or album what/which would you pick?

You can even branch out to hip-hop+other genres mash-ups.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Question..
> 
> If you were to be stranded somewhere and could only have ONE album/Playlist in your Ipod/Phone..
> 
> ...



I guess I would want to cover different emotions on the playlist. Try to keep a healthy mix with as much variety as possible so you wouldn't go nuts listening to the same stuff. I will try and pick only 1 song from each artist to make it harder.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. *J Cole - Lights Please* - Played this so many times and never tire of it. Never skip it either.

2. *Eminem - Sing For The Moment* - There are Em songs I would probably pick over this one but it also adds in a rock sample for some variety.

3. *Dr. Dre - Fuck You* - Almost went with Still Dre but this one adds in Devin Tha Dude with a catchy hook and shit.

4. *D12 - Revelations* - This one is so I can have some more Em on my playlist without cheating and it adds in the rock feel again to switch it up from just straight rap.

5. *Common - Be* - I think I have said it before but the build up of this beat is absolutely fantastic. One of my favorite pieces of production.

6. *Jay Z - Song Cry* - I honestly am not sure why I chose this one. He has a lot of good ones but this just felt right for the moments on the island I was reflecting about being stuck there lol.

7. *Kanye West - Last Call* - I chose this one because of its length and the fact Kanye talks so long at the end. It would make you feel like you had someone there hanging out with you at least for those couple of minutes. Someone telling a story.

8. *Slick Rick - Children's Story* - Speaking of stories   One of my favorite rap songs ever and it would be good to have a story you are fond of with you.

9. *Kid Cudi - Soundtrack 2 My Life* - If I am being real I am not a Cudi fan in the least bit but this is one of the catchiest hooks I have ever heard and since the first time I heard it I can't stop singing it when this song pops into my head. 

10. *Lil Wayne - Gangsta Shit* - Always said 500 Degrees was my favorite album of his and this used to be my favorite song he had. It might not be now but it takes me back to high school times with certain friends and stuff.

11. *Ludacris - Saturday* - I had to get a song from Word of Mouf and I chose this one because of the memories again. This album (I think) was out around the same time Smash Brothers came out and me and my boys played Smash with this album on repeat constantly. This song is just more fast paced and reminds me of the games action.

12. *Masta Ace - Beautiful* - Not even sure what to say on this one. Never been able to skip it when it comes on though. Just one of those songs I feel in love with.

13. *Mos Def - Oh No (remix)* - Had to pick one that reminded me of my girl. Plus I just think this is a real sick song. Probably one of the best remixes I have ever heard. Especially considering how good the original Oh No was.

14. *Biggie - Sky's The Limit* - I picked this one for kind of motivation to think you was gettin off the island lol. Plus it adds in 112 so you get an extra artist.

15. *Snoop Dogg - Ain't No Fun* - Classic. Love it. Memories.

16. *Styles P - The Life* - Just another kind of motivational, keep your head up song for being stranded. 

17. *50 Cent - Gotta Make It To Heaven* - I figure I would make this one the last track so if the playlist isn't keeping my head up I can think about death 





Despite all that I typed I made this pretty quickly so don't quote me for accuracy. If this was really the last playlist I would ever have barring rescue from an island it would probably take me months to figure it out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 14, 2011)

YO cyph let me get that link to that thread so u can comment on that song


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2011)

Just asking, anyone listen to a good amount of XV? Lyrically how good is he? Actually, as a rapper how good is he? I'm debating about listening to more of him. So far I've heard his "Words I Never Said" freestyle and "Mirrors Edge" but that's about it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> YO cyph let me get that link to that thread so u can comment on that song





There you go.

When you gonna have some time to send some beats and stuff?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 14, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just asking, anyone listen to a good amount of XV? Lyrically how good is he? Actually, as a rapper how good is he? I'm debating about listening to more of him. So far I've heard his "Words I Never Said" freestyle and "Mirrors Edge" but that's about it.



Ive only listen to him as a producer.  Back in the day me and him use to battle on sound click.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lmao. Ain't that like the average number of songs you get in a mainstream album?!..I tried it to keep it 'fair'..you either pick an album or make a playlist with a similar amount of tracks albums have..
> 
> BTW, I'm feeling some of the tracks you chose.



Fuck. When answering the question I just looked for my shortest playlist and posted it. I totally forgot about the being stranded aspect .

Ill do it over when I get home. Expect some One Be Lo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 14, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> There you go.
> 
> When you gonna have some time to send some beats and stuff?



Ive always been on MSn I dont see you on anymore


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ive always been on MSn I dont see you on anymore



I been on but MSN is always doin crazy shit. 

You on right now?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 14, 2011)

Yessir Im on now


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yessir Im on now



See man it says you aren't on. Sometimes mine randomly blocks people but you aren't blocked. 

Try sending me a request to see if it fixes it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ive only listen to him as a producer.  Back in the day me and him use to battle on sound click.


Wow that's crazy. It seems as though you've been around.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea man you can say that.  Im still bubbling under the radar.  XV was a producer before he was a rapper.  His label was called Kingsmen Production



I've worked with a lot of artist.  Unfortunately none of them are signed or well known yet, but it all starts by just keep griding.  My most successful artist is name Rah the MC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7bZTSB4hz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 14, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just asking, anyone listen to a good amount of XV? Lyrically how good is he? Actually, as a rapper how good is he? I'm debating about listening to more of him. So far I've heard his "Words I Never Said" freestyle and "Mirrors Edge" but that's about it.


----------



## iDunk816 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mac Miller = Most Dope


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## God (Mar 14, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> 4. *D12 - Revelations* - This one is so I can have some more Em on my playlist without cheating and it adds in the rock feel again to switch it up from just straight rap.



Oh you heard it too?


----------



## Deweze (Mar 14, 2011)

KN how long do you usually take to make a beat


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2011)

I've only started making beats but with the small creations I have usually doesn't take more than an hour. I haven't really done much. With me the hardest part isn't making the beat but figuring out what sounds good and what doesn't. I spend more time thinking about how to put it together in my mind than actually creating it. I have some small stuff I haven't even begun to finish either. I'm still learning how to make it quicker, cutting different parts, just that whole thing. Nothing like you Deweze or Audible Phonetics. I'm going to try and make an intricate complex beat like what you guys do tonight. 

Another thing is that I don't know exactly how to put together every sound I think of yet. It's like I have the sounds and pieces in my head already but I can't exactly "create" it all yet so I just have to find a way to put what's in my head on a beat. I need to find a way to do that. That's one reason why I bought Pro Tools. It comes with Xpand!2 and with that and the large amount of virtual instruments that comes with it hopefully I can find the sounds or similar sounds I can work with to get what I want to get if not more.

I write lyrics and I work on my rapping alone too as well so I divide my time between my lyrics (I try to write a least a full song a day plus, each have variety), actual rapping alone and beat-making. The lyrics are the easiest part since I do it constantly, some days I can make 2 full songs and I always make sure that once I write them I never need to go back since they're already finished, rapping comes naturally just trying it alone when I'm alone and the beat-making that started recently comes to whenever I try to make my sounds. 

I really want to get good at it. I need to learn to make what I want to make rather than relying on producers. Nothing against them but if you can't have exactly what you want who are you going to go it? Yourself.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Question..
> 
> If you were to be stranded somewhere and could only have ONE album/Playlist in your Ipod/Phone..
> 
> ...



It'd proabably be The Infamous if just an album, but otherwise.

 Hell on Earth- Mobb Deep

 Deltron 3030

 Valhalla-Kos

 Daytona 500- Ghost, Rae

 Nighttime Vulture- Prodigy, Rae

 Ghostface- One

 4th Chamber

 Devil's Son- Big L

 One Mic- Nas

 If and When- Dessa

The Chaconne- Dessa

 Bloodshed & War- Mobb Deep

 enecS eht no kcaB-One Be Lo

 Glory Days Gone - Yak Ballz

 First in Flight- Blackalicious

 Done by the Forces of Nature

 Blessin it- Nujabes


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just asking, anyone listen to a good amount of XV? Lyrically how good is he? Actually, as a rapper how good is he? I'm debating about listening to more of him. So far I've heard his "Words I Never Said" freestyle and "Mirrors Edge" but that's about it.



XV is dope. His lyrics are always at least decent. What I like about him is that he's kind of nerdy and he makes me laugh listening to him. Check out 30 Minute Layover, Everybody's Nobody (I think), or Vizzy Zone.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> After hearing him I have to say that *he's similar to me lyrically*. I hear his lyrics and think "that's something I'd probably write" except with me I'd try to add a little bit more "umph" to some of the things I say, you know, so they have a larger impact. He's using similar "different" punchlines and his style I can relate to. *With that being said he's awesome*. Nice to see someone like him getting out there.



Seems a little biased 



Cubey said:


> Oh you heard it too?



Yes, many times. D12 went in on this track.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 14, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've only started making beats but with the small creations I have usually doesn't take more than an hour. I haven't really done much. With me the hardest part isn't making the beat but figuring out what sounds good and what doesn't. I spend more time thinking about how to put it together in my mind than actually creating it. I have some small stuff I haven't even begun to finish either. I'm still learning how to make it quicker, cutting different parts, just that whole thing. Nothing like you Deweze or Audible Phonetics. I'm going to try and make an intricate complex beat like what you guys do tonight.
> 
> Another thing is that I don't know exactly how to put together every sound I think of yet. It's like I have the sounds and pieces in my head already but I can't exactly "create" it all yet so I just have to find a way to put what's in my head on a beat. I need to find a way to do that. That's one reason why I bought Pro Tools. It comes with Xpand!2 and with that and the large amount of virtual instruments that comes with it hopefully I can find the sounds or similar sounds I can work with to get what I want to get if not more.
> 
> ...



That's a good way to think about it, though sometimes I have trouble putting whats in my head into the program, and close enough just sounds wrong. What I learned is that some times the "simplest" beats are the best so I keep that in mind


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay I finally stopped being lazy.

Should be 2 collab tracks on the way with people in this thread so be looking out for those later in the week.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ors9TkdjW5M[/YOUTUBE]


Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 15, 2011)

Nas goes hard on this


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

It's probably the only D12 track I don't skip within 5 seconds of coming on


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It's probably the only D12 track I don't skip within 5 seconds of coming on



I love most of Devils Night


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

If only Bizarre was not a part of D12


----------



## LayZ (Mar 15, 2011)

New Pharoahe Monch leaked.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If only Bizarre was not a part of D12



Look at the positives. He made everyone else sound that much better.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 15, 2011)

Cy what do you think of One Be Lo so far? If you listened to any other tracks I mean.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Cy what do you think of One Be Lo so far? If you listened to any other tracks I mean.



Actually I haven't but you just reminded me. 

Might as well go and grab his albums now. I have high hopes for him. Really like his style.

How many albums does he have and what are the names? I know SONOGRAM is one.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 15, 2011)

Master of the Universe it's a duo album though, and he's from Binary Star

Project Fetus is great as well, I know he's supposed to have an album this year as well.

Both are great though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

So I listened to Radical from OFWGKTA and it was......different to say the least. Tyler the Creator is weird as shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

Up to track 8 of SONO and so far he is very impressive as just a raw emcee. Flow seems about as effortless as a flow can seem. Great voice and lyrically good. I would almost call him a poster boy for what a rapper should sound like.

The issue here is as an artist he isn't fully coming together for me. Some beat choices I am not happy with and hooks haven't been great. Basically like he would be amazing to just hang with and listen to in a cipher but as far as an album maker he just falls to the same place a lot of great rappers do and that is just somewhere in the middle. His talent boosts him but it can't take him beyond that to the higher levels.

That being said I am only on track 8 but those are my early impressions. I definitely want to keep listening because I am hoping his flow rubs off on me some and I can pick up the nuances for my own work lol.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 15, 2011)

That's more like him being underground and not getting the production he deserves (I know there are dope underground producers). But yeah I agree, if he had much better beats than, wow.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

I keep having to listen to every track twice because he is killin it with the flow and everything but the hooks and stuff....He is definitely easy to listen to. 

I think so far Axis is my favorite song overall. Or Sleepwalking.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad he doesn't really use hooks

fuck hooks sometimes man.

That's like saying every rock song should have a guitar solo


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't mind no hook songs. I am referring to the ones with actual hooks. I don't like them that much.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

That's something I agree with. Sometimes a hook can really throw off a song.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> So I listened to Radical from OFWGKTA and it was......different to say the least. Tyler the Creator is weird as shit.



Listening to some Odd Future right now, can't even fuck with it. I used to be into the horrorcore shit, buuuut not so much anymore.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

^ That's really true.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udk6NW_XEb8[/YOUTUBE]

Was posted before, but this song is one that would be ruined by a hook (unless it was reallllyyy fitting)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If only Bizarre was not a part of D12



This...10X


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

Aight I just finished SONO.

Going through it all I am mostly holding to what I said earlier but I will take it a step further. I think with better production and improved hooks he would be in my top 5 DOA. If I am judging just off of his pure talent with rap he IS in my top 5. 

Best 5 songs on the album for me:

Sleepwalking, Axis, Back on the Scene, Underground and The Future.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, I just realized Back on the scene was enecS eht no kcaB. And word hope his album this year doesn't dissapoint


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I was too lazy to type that shit backward how he had it. 

Which ones from that album did you like DP?

I am getting Project Fetus right now.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 15, 2011)

Rocketship and Back on the scene were my favorites, his flow on rocketship was disgusting.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Rocketship and Back on the scene were my favorites, his flow on rocketship was disgusting.



Rocketship was actually another one I should have mentioned. I looked past it in the folder when I was typing the ones I liked. It would definitely go over Future and Underground.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome that you became a fan though, lol. 

One of the most underrated mcs ever.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Apparently so since you are the second person to ever mention him 

I have a friend who first introduced me to One Be Lo and he played Sleepwalking because he knew I would like it. I procrastinated in going to find more music by him though, until now. Really trying to step my listening game up.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, none of my friends really know much hip hop other than Eminem, Biggie, Pac, etc. I wish I knew more people that listened to a variety of hip hop.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly I was like that just a few months ago


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> XV is dope. His lyrics are always at least decent. What I like about him is that he's kind of nerdy and he makes me laugh listening to him. Check out 30 Minute Layover, Everybody's Nobody (I think), or Vizzy Zone.


Pretty good songs. He reminds me a bit of Cudi though but pretty good. 





Cyphon said:


> Seems a little biased


He's ok but like I said he reminds me of Cudi but yeah. On the other hand though I'm trying to find something that really gives me the "umph" about him. Something that just catches my attention but yeah he's similar to me in some ways. 





Deweze said:


> That's a good way to think about it, though sometimes I have trouble putting whats in my head into the program, and close enough just sounds wrong. What I learned is that some times the "simplest" beats are the best so I keep that in mind


Thanks for giving me that time and yeah you're right. Trying to get too complex can be a bad thing at times.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Wow, none of my friends really know much hip hop other than Eminem, Biggie, Pac, etc. I wish I knew more people that listened to a variety of hip hop.



The 2 people I really started rapping with (1 is a producer and the other a rapper) pretty much hate mainstream music. When I first started I was trying to sound like 50  (he was hot at the time) and they weren't having anything to do with. Cut me off after like 4 bars and told me to redo it. 

They are into more like Pete Rock & CL, Gangstarr, GZA (and probably most of WU), Slum Village, J Dilla etc....Pretty much all underground stuff or close enough to it. 

I don't think either of them likes Em much at all.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't mind mainstream music so long as it's good, it doesn't matter to me. Underground has a lot of shit too, but makes up for the fact that it's just much larger than the mainstream.

Which OBL/Binary star album are you going to listen to next?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

I am going to listen to Project Fetus and then I will check out the duo one you mentioned. 

I think I also saw one called REBIRTH.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Master of the Universe it's a duo album though, and he's from Binary Star
> 
> Project Fetus is great as well, I know he's supposed to have an album this year as well.
> 
> Both are great though.



His Stillborn mixtape is amazing, dont sleep.
Hes also supposed to have a mixtape coming out this year before the album, which was supposed to be out by now, but its like Act II all over again. Just mums the word all over the net.



Cyphon said:


> Up to track 8 of SONO and so far he is very impressive as just a raw emcee. Flow seems about as effortless as a flow can seem. Great voice and lyrically good. I would almost call him a poster boy for what a rapper should sound like.
> 
> The issue here is as an artist he isn't fully coming together for me. Some beat choices I am not happy with and hooks haven't been great. Basically like he would be amazing to just hang with and listen to in a cipher but as far as an album maker he just falls to the same place a lot of great rappers do and that is just somewhere in the middle. His talent boosts him but it can't take him beyond that to the higher levels.
> 
> That being said I am only on track 8 but those are my early impressions. I definitely want to keep listening because I am hoping his flow rubs off on me some and I can pick up the nuances for my own work lol.



I tried to tell you guys this like a year ago, but yes, One Be Lo is amazing. My favorite MC right there.

Back on the Scene has the most plays, I swear I listened to that song at least 3 times a day for like a year straight. I still listen to it lol

Also check out Decompoze's album, he's decent too. He does a lot of Binary Star's and OBL's beats/ and is on some tracks with them. ALSO, Binary Star - Masters of the Universe is one of the best albums ever.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Apparently nobody listens to you typhoon 

Seriously though, I will have to take your recommendations more now.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, get me 

Youve been saving that one 

Me 1 - 1 Cyphon


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like Mixtapes in many ways I hate them

but One Be Lo's mixtapes are legit


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 16, 2011)

R.I.P Nate Dogg


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, that's some shit. RIP


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, really unexpected. R.I.P. Nate Dogg

Dude knows he could make some hooks.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 16, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Wow, really unexpected. R.I.P. Nate Dogg
> 
> Dude knows he could make some hooks.


True that. R.I.P. Nate Dogg

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYrmop7g2cU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn this came out of nowhere, RIP Nate Dogg


----------



## Gowi (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, there goes my day.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

Nooo nate 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnslrTTXQSA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYtcBaWRxPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2011)

R.I.P. Nate Dizzle


----------



## Rannic (Mar 16, 2011)

Greatest Hip-Hop Hook Man Gone
R.I.P Nate Dogg


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

R.I.P. 

Man he made so many songs good.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Nate

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nmXrCJIsAo[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorite songs ever


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1plPyJdXKIY[/YOUTUBE]

great hook


----------



## Kisame (Mar 16, 2011)

So, is this where I wank Eminem?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

You could just PM crazymtf. You 2 will get along just fine.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 16, 2011)

Sad news about Nate Dogg... Best hook man hip-hop ever had.

R.I.P.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> You could just PM crazymtf. You 2 will get along just fine.



 Don't act like you won't take part in said PM exchange

Man, I'm gonna make a Nate playlist soon..Been listening to Regulate for the past 30 mins.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't even put me on that tier. Em is my favorite and even *I* argue with crazymtf about him.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 16, 2011)

What does hook man mean?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2011)

Person who sings choruses or hooks on songs


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Been going through the 2 Lupe albums again today, Food & Liquor was way better than The Cool IMO. When I listened through F&L again I added a couple of songs and with The Cool I removed a few.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 16, 2011)

Like T-Pain?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2011)

Shark said:


> Like T-Pain?



Exactly!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2011)

I may not be a huge fan of hooks but Nate Dogg was one of the best at delivering quality and fun hooks.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqNB_Cta5bw[/YOUTUBE]

Nate is awesome on this hook!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

He's awesome in like 95% of the hooks I've heard from him.

Btw, that Carmelo set is fyah.



> When the time's right, I'ma put this nine right
> to the left side of ya head, push ya mind right





> They wanna bury ya...
> That's why I travel with a semi like Eddie in Coming to America



^Crazy.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqNB_Cta5bw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nate is awesome on this hook!



Understatement. 

You should have posted the vid so I could get a look at Meagan Good. 

When she was walking towards 50 in the van biting her lip 

Lets just say I went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnAbszcy3bs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LiyY8C5fdK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Th0V-fxo9CE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 16, 2011)

R.I.P Nate Dogg. You will be missed.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD3OLzSYPE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 16, 2011)

do you guys notice that when a verse is really lyrical and rhyme every time they are a million times easier to remember?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2011)

Nate Dogg passed? That's crazy.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nooo nate
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnslrTTXQSA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYtcBaWRxPA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RppSbnTJhqc[/YOUTUBE]

RIP Nate Dogg


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 16, 2011)

Nate Dogg last line in The Next Episode?"Smoke weed every day".


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 16, 2011)

R.I.P                .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 16, 2011)

Nate Dogg could make hooks like no one else can. His hooks were what made the songs. Its sad to see such someone like him go. 

Tbh, the only person I see having hooks that can potentially compete with him might be Drake. Hell, I don't know about you all but I'd love for Drake to just stick to hooks and remixes. 

Again R.I.P Nate Dogg. There will never be another hook man like you.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Nobody should undercut 50 when it comes to hooks. He's a better hook guy than a rapper.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2011)

^He really is plus...



Cyphon said:


> Don't even put me on that tier. Em is my favorite and even *I* argue with crazymtf about him.



Sounds like calling me a Dickrider  Plenty of shit I don't like about Em, I just found Recovery really good


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Nah nothing so harsh crazymtf.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Nobody should undercut 50 when it comes to hooks. He's a better hook guy than a rapper.


Yeah 50 is great for hooks. I forgot to mention him.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2011)

Drake's part on Aston Martin Music was a pretty great hook.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck Drake.

How perfect is it that saying "fuck drake." is 10 characters even? NF knows whats up.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2011)

Drake's best chorus is "For my town" by far. Only one I really like, forever is decent too.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey I want to get some real opinions on this so everyone chime in please. 

X Factor is about to start up in America and I was thinking of trying out but I think its only singers. But they do have groups so I was wondering if I got a singer and did like a rapper/singer collab and it was hot they might accept it. 

One idea that came to me was using this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Sgnlz719Q[/YOUTUBE]

But with like an updated beat for it leaning more to a hip hop sound. Basically keep the hook but I rap over it. I already wrote 2 verses and it is real nice and easy to flow too. I know it looks gay for it to be Whitney Houston but imagine a more hip hop version of the beat. 

Whachyall think?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 17, 2011)

R.I.P Nate Dogg


----------



## Deweze (Mar 17, 2011)

Deweze said:


> do you guys notice that when a verse is really lyrical and rhyme every time they are a million times easier to remember?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2011)

Someone tell me, does Mac Miller suck? I don't want to waste my time if he does.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Mar 17, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but I think Infinite is highly overrated in terms of lyrical content.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 17, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but I think Infinite is highly overrated in terms of lyrical content.










Also rest in peace Nate Dogg, one of the greatest hooks ever.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Hey I want to get some real opinions on this so everyone chime in please.
> 
> X Factor is about to start up in America and I was thinking of trying out but I think its only singers. But they do have groups so I was wondering if I got a singer and did like a rapper/singer collab and it was hot they might accept it.
> 
> ...



So... 

I don't see how that requires another singer though. You're just doing what a lot of rappers do and sample a hook. Doubt X Factor would let that rock.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm serious it was 100 percent wordplay with 0 substance, his next three albums are far more lyrical and just better in ever aspect.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]i9ZykEJuFrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So...
> 
> I don't see how that requires another singer though. You're just doing what a lot of rappers do and sample a hook. Doubt X Factor would let that rock.



Because it is a singing competition. Its just like another version of American Idol but with some slight differences. Everyone on Idol does cover songs so it would work the same here.

The difference on X Factor is that you can do groups as opposed to just being solo. So whoever I get would be our "main" person since they can sing and I can't but I can add in rap to each song to freshen it up and make it more hype. 

But after looking into the audition process I don't think it will work anyway. Apparently to get in they give you 2 songs to sing chosen by the producer. So any effort I made before hand wouldn't work and I can't sing.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SuHWMaNY48[/YOUTUBE]

Been listening to a lot of grime-style rap / trip-hop , listening to The Streets, Dizzie (Boy in Da Corner), and now Tempa for the past few months maybe year.  I know there is a lot mainly in UK, was wondering if anyone else has any recommendations?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 17, 2011)

Lowkey 
Rhyme Asylum


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Rhyme Asylum isn't trip-hop.

They're good though


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Someone tell me, does Mac Miller suck? I don't want to waste my time if he does.



I enjoy his music. If you like stuff like Immortal Technique or JMT then you won't like him. 

He's an average rapper but has a good ear for beats. I just makes music thats nice to chill to.


----------



## Based (Mar 17, 2011)

K.I.D.S. and Best Day Ever is alright. 'Knock Knock' and 'Nikes On My Feet' are chill. He doesn't really have anything that amazing.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 17, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Hey I want to get some real opinions on this so everyone chime in please.
> 
> X Factor is about to start up in America and I was thinking of trying out but I think its only singers. But they do have groups so I was wondering if I got a singer and did like a rapper/singer collab and it was hot they might accept it.
> 
> ...




I ain't familiar with the show or nothing, but I feel like they won't be going for a rapper.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 18, 2011)

My new favorite track


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 18, 2011)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Been listening to a lot of grime-style rap / trip-hop , listening to The Streets, Dizzie (Boy in Da Corner), and now Tempa for the past few months maybe year.  I know there is a lot mainly in UK, was wondering if anyone else has any recommendations?



Get everything you can get of Ghetts ..

His mixtapes:


_2000 & Life_
_Ghetto Gospel_
_Freedom Of Speech_
_The Calm Before The Storm_

Personal favourites are _Ghetto Gospel_ and _Freedom Of Speech_.

Wretch 32 - _Teacher's Training Day_ mixtape.

Kano - Home Sweet Home album and some of his old stuff.

P-Money - P _Money Is Power_ & _Money Over Everyone_ mixtapes.

Others you should look up:

Devlin
Cell 22
Calibar
G Fresh (more hip-hop with grime influences)
Crazy Titch

*Skepta is garbage, Tempa T is garbage.*

On another note. This tune is cool:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta0G2sydBB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2011)

"Senior Skip Day" is soooo chill. And I actually like how hard he goes (or tries to) in Donald Trump. I personally like Mac Miller, 'cause he seems like he's just tryna have fun with it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 18, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> lol QuEst. Years ago I was a fan his first mixtape Distant Travels Into Soul Theory was good. But after waiting for like a year for meh that is Broken Headphones I just kinda lost interest in the guy. He's not bad at all, its just his voice and overall boringness.



I actually haven't heard the first tape. I got on around BH, which I thought was pretty dope. Won't argue with you on the voice though, hard as shit to tolerate.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 19, 2011)

God Movement said:


> [YOUTUBE]i9ZykEJuFrI[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yea. I love that song
I hadn't heard it in a while

9th Wonder is speaking at my college on monday


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 19, 2011)

So question since we need to be diverse here. 

Do you all think J. Cole's "Cold World" will be a classic album?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 19, 2011)

If its classic its gotta surprise me, so I dunno.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So question since we need to be diverse here.
> 
> Do you all think J. Cole's "Cold World" will be a classic album?



I'm just hoping for "Good" Doubt it'll be "Classic"


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

I personally don't think it'll anywhere near there.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So question since we need to be diverse here.
> 
> Do you all think J. Cole's "Cold World" will be a classic album?



Imma wait till it actually comes out to decide

If it ever comes out

Oh and new CunninLynguists album has been leaked all you get up on that.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Point me


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

google it man, get it while the links are around


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2011)

Among debuts, I think it'll be a standout. Classic can only be determined by its content, but if it's anything like his last works (as in improving everytime) there's a chance. Small chance, but a chance.

Eventually he'll make a Villematic.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Among debuts, I think it'll be a standout. Classic can only be determined by its content, but if it's anything like his last works (as in improving everytime) there's a chance. Small chance, but a chance.
> 
> Eventually he'll make a Villematic.



Hopefully he's not one of those guys that just never live up to potential.





Also...


----------



## Rannic (Mar 20, 2011)

I know it'll be good, but I have to wait and see about classic. I read somewhere the Pusha recently squashed his beef with Lil Wayne. I was unaware of this anyone care to fill me in.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 20, 2011)

HEHEHE


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 20, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Among debuts, I think it'll be a standout. Classic can only be determined by its content, but if it's anything like his last works (as in improving everytime) there's a chance. Small chance, but a chance.
> 
> Eventually he'll make a Villematic.



Co-signed         .


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 20, 2011)

I usually have doubts but from J. Cole I am expecting AT LEAST great. Classic wouldn't surprise me but for me you can't define classic without time. Even if I think it is great now what if I don't 3 years from now? I wouldn't call that a classic.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 20, 2011)

New stuff

Dela - WhatUWanna (Feat. Blu)
[YOUTUBE]yhQ5Wagh2b4[/YOUTUBE]

Mos Def - World Premiere (Prod. Madlib)
[YOUTUBE]-w5oC1IsJc4[/YOUTUBE]

R.A. The Rugged Man - A Star is Born (song isnt new but video is)
[YOUTUBE]qO45e9SwKgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats cool, but how come he's just now making videos for an album that came out years ago?


----------



## Deweze (Mar 20, 2011)

Yo check out Premo's tribute to nate dogg

No Bom or Kyu but Suzy? Fail

34 minutes long though I only listened to some of it haha


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

that's a cool thing to do.  I'll check it out when I got more time since I wanna listen to all of it at once


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 20, 2011)

Rannic said:


> I know it'll be good, but I have to wait and see about classic. I read somewhere the Pusha recently squashed his beef with Lil Wayne. I was unaware of this anyone care to fill me in.



No Bom or Kyu but Suzy? Fail

There ya go.


----------



## Based (Mar 20, 2011)

As of right now  is my jam.

Last line gets me every time.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Who can recommend me good shit from OF?

Saw their performance at the Woodies; fucking killed it.


----------



## Based (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who can recommend me good shit from OF?
> 
> Saw their performance at the Woodies; fucking killed it.



Shit man.

Yonkers.
Tyler's Bastard album. VCR and French are great tracks.
Earl's EARL album. Erap and EARL tracks.
OF Radical Mixtape.
Anything Hodgy Beats. Turnt Down is killer.
Mike G and Left Brain are alright.
Salute by Domo Genesis.

Get hooked.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Um, I don't know enough of their stuff. I listened to Radical and it was straight.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Good lookin 

To the YouTubemobile.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

On another note, I was never a huge fan of UGK but I really like this sample/beat


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2011)

Everywhere I go I see people on these Odd Future kids..

I'm gonna be honest..I don't know shit about these dudes..partly because I'm lazy and also because they don't give me good vibes..As in they don't look like dudes to be taken seriously..Are they really any good?..like I don't want to waste my time and limited broadband D/L their stuff and then I'm bumping their albums/tapes and its a bunch of jerkin songs....Because that's what they look like to me..

I need a honest/non bias opinion and recommendation to their best stuff..Because most forums I'm on these guys have so many dickryders hyping their shit..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2011)

They're straight. Some of their shit is weird though.

He hates jerkers too.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Everywhere I go I see people on these Odd Future kids..
> 
> I'm gonna be honest..I don't know shit about these dudes..partly because I'm lazy and also because they don't give me good vibes..As in they don't look like dudes to be taken seriously..Are they really any good?..like I don't want to waste my time and limited broadband D/L their stuff and then I'm bumping their albums/tapes and its a bunch of jerkin songs....Because that's what they look like to me..
> 
> I need a honest/non bias opinion and recommendation to their best stuff..Because most forums I'm on these guys have so many dickryders hyping their shit..



Sounds obvious but start with Tyler's album Bastard or Earl's EARL. If you don't like those then you're not going to dig the rest.


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78_loMbmKJ8[/YOUTUBE]

Figured you might like that  If not, then you likely won't be into them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 21, 2011)

It's just pure horror-core rap. Just think of early Eminem, a lil bit of Tech 9 and then some next-gen and that's them. Personally I'll admit that they're very lyrical and they're stuff is unique but personally I don't "get" them. They're ok, I admire their stuff but I wouldn't bump their stuff compared to Lupe, Jay-Z, Ye or even Drake simply because I'm not into their stuff like that. I can bump early Em because he's funny and he just has that aura about him but these guys are just, I don't know. I will listen to some stuff though. This is probably my favorite track from someone of their group (Yonkers is also good btw). 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOyl1-WGLik[/YOUTUBE]This is one of Earl's earliest stuff too. His flow is nice here.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 21, 2011)

"In the bed with two brain dead lesbian vegetables
I bet you they become heterosexual
Nothing will stop me from molesting you
Titty-fucking you 'till your breast nipple flesh tickles my testicles"

Oh, 'dat Em 

Poor Mariah.


----------



## Based (Mar 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's just pure horror-core rap. Just think of early Eminem, a lil bit of Tech 9 and then some next-gen and that's them. Personally I'll admit that they're very lyrical and they're stuff is unique but personally I don't "get" them. They're ok, I admire their stuff but I wouldn't bump their stuff compared to Lupe, Jay-Z, Ye or even Drake simply because I'm not into their stuff like that. I can bump early Em because he's funny and he just has that aura about him but these guys are just, I don't know. I will listen to some stuff though. This is probably my favorite track from someone of their group (Yonkers is also good btw).



Kid doesn't know what he's talking about.

It's not horrorcore, it's the farthest thing from it. It's Based rap. Hence my name. It's a new(ish) trend starting with Lil B, where you speak whatever the fuck you want in a song, whatever comes to mind first whether it's rape, getting blown, childhood, etc. etc.

Also, you can't compare them to Em or Yeezy, because they're in their own subsidary here. They are raw as fuck, no studio shit.



			
				PoinT_Blank said:
			
		

> Everywhere I go I see people on these Odd Future kids..
> 
> I'm gonna be honest..I don't know shit about these dudes..partly because I'm lazy and also because they don't give me good vibes..As in they don't look like dudes to be taken seriously..Are they really any good?..like I don't want to waste my time and limited broadband D/L their stuff and then I'm bumping their albums/tapes and its a bunch of jerkin songs....Because that's what they look like to me..
> 
> I need a honest/non bias opinion and recommendation to their best stuff..Because most forums I'm on these guys have so many dickryders hyping their shit..



Yonkers.
Tyler's Bastard album. VCR and French are great tracks.
Earl's EARL album. Erap and EARL tracks.
OF Radical Mixtape.
Anything Hodgy Beats. Turnt Down is killer.
Mike G and Left Brain are alright.
Salute by Domo Genesis.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 21, 2011)

Very debatable if it can be classified as based, I don't think it's spontaneous enough. I wouldn't call it horrorcore either though. Some of it's just said for shock value. 

Either way best OF release is Mellowhype - Blackenedwhite. Leftbrain is a much better producer than Tyler. 

Frank Oceans album is nice as fuck too. Don't listen to it and expect shit similar to EARL or Bastard. It isn't.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 21, 2011)

Based said:


> Kid doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> It's not horrorcore, it's the farthest thing from it. It's Based rap. Hence my name. It's a new(ish) trend starting with Lil B, where you speak whatever the fuck you want in a song, whatever comes to mind first whether it's rape, getting blown, childhood, etc. etc.
> 
> Also, you can't compare them to Em or Yeezy, because they're in their own subsidary here. They are raw as fuck, no studio shit.


It's not spontaneous enough to be classified as based rap. I know what it is, I know who Lil B is as well and it doesn't really fit that genre. I've heard a good amount from them. Either way it's definitely not based rap. And I take back my comment, it's not purely horrorcore but honestly they've said a lot that is horrorcore. They've looked up to great artists in that genre and pieces of their stuff fit that. They do have other songs that don't fit that such as what I linked but really saying they're the furthest from that isn't true at all. 

And yeah I'm comparing them to Em and the rest because they're rap artists. Regardless what individual genre they fit into they're all rappers. Em had pieces of the same stuff in 98 as they do. They're next-gen but either way we can see them. Personally I'd say they're a next-gen Wu-Tang with a mix of horrorcore, next-gen and some extras.


----------



## Scud (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't say I really feel one way or another about OF. To me, their shit ranges from pure garbage to genius. I really want to see what they can do when backed by a label, and with some actual money to use on a record. I have a feeling Tyler may change his tune once he knows he can really make bank.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

Tyler is scary on his shit lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol, Odd Future is pretty weird, they have some nice stuff though, but overall; not feelin it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

How yall listen to that Tyler dude

smh..

Bout to bring this thread back up to level.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOg4fbwB8ok[/YOUTUBE]

Phonte of little brother is my dude.. murs is that dude too.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 22, 2011)

Eminem best rapper ever.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 22, 2011)

^ This thread gonna go nuts now. Here we fucking go.

Guys please just let it slide.


----------



## Based (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoops! Oh well, mistake was made on my part.

also, MellowHype's BlackenedWhite is really good. Can't believe I didn't DL that sooner.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 22, 2011)

I read and appreciate all the comments regarding Odd Future..It doesn't seem like it's going to be my cup of tea..



Based said:


> It's Based rap. Hence my name. It's a new(ish) trend starting with Lil B, where you speak whatever the fuck you want in a song, whatever comes to mind first whether it's rape, getting blown, childhood, etc. etc



So basically it's a bunch of guys that get high(I'm assuming) and say w/e the fuck comes to mind?..no structure, no defined subject matter..and I'm assuming no relevant substance neither..Just a bunch of wierd shit and shock value bars? really?

That sounds like basura to me.  and though it may not be, it can come off as gimmicky.


----------



## Based (Mar 22, 2011)

They cover some subject matter. As Tyler has some songs on his father that was never there and songs about drugs and rape...sooo...yeah, lots of weird shit and shock value.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

What's wrong with MF Doom


----------



## Deweze (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrtLzFcDc3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't listen to Doom  Don't get him at all, he's like a toned-down Aesop Rock imo.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 23, 2011)

Any of ya'll listen to any UK artists?


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> ^ This thread gonna go nuts now. Here we fucking go.
> 
> Guys please just let it slide.



They know it's true so they won't even bring it up.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2011)

Shark you should take it easy on the Em thing. Hardly anyone in here agrees with you that Eminem is the best. Not to say you can't have an opinion but now that we know it and are fully aware it would be nice if you could join the conversation about other artists you enjoy and give some song suggestions or whatever it is we do in here. 

If you continue on you may cause a battle and someone may Ether you.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 23, 2011)

Shark just got served like sushi.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Shark you should take it easy on the Em thing. Hardly anyone in here agrees with you that Eminem is the best. Not to say you can't have an opinion but now that we know it and are fully aware it would be nice if you could join the conversation about other artists you enjoy and give some song suggestions or whatever it is we do in here.


Except no one is even worth discussing besides Em.



> If you continue on you may cause a battle and someone may Ether you.


Whoever that "quitter" may be he would get the "nail in his coffin" if he ignores the "warning" I gave him. 


Fraust said:


> Shark just got served like sushi.


Never!


----------



## Bleach (Mar 23, 2011)

For Shark:


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you just say Em is the GOAT Bleach?


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

Lulz if thread actually goes to shit because one guy said Em = GOAT (lol ) then my opinion of some people here may change 

But what do you guys thinks of the Written In The Stars song that's getting airplay? I'm feelin it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgFyi74DVjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 23, 2011)

SMH at people liking/feeling Tinie Tempah..That song is aight..beat is aight..chorus is aight..verses basura.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDGJd1LwQ64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

> But what do you guys thinks of the Written In The Stars song that's getting airplay? I'm feelin it



The chorus makes me cringe, but the rest is passable/fine.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

Eminem is great and one of the upper echleon of mcees (in his prime, now I think he's poop), but there are quite a few on his level.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

> Eminem is great and one of the upper echleon of mcees (in his prime,)



Personally, I disagree with Eminem being in anything but middle ground echleons.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2011)

Old school, London 1990. It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> SMH at people liking/feeling Tinie Tempah..That song is aight..beat is aight..chorus is aight..verses basura.



Meh I liked the hook/beat and the verses were neutral.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 23, 2011)

^^


----------



## Kittan (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_0F2_sAlaNo[/YOUTUBE]
Oh my god yes Im late on this, but its wonderful


----------



## Bleach (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Did you just say Em is the GOAT Bleach?



My post wasn't sarcastic lol. I will admit that back when I first started listening to hip-hop/rap (because of the radio), I did think that Eminem was the greatest and he was my favorite that is... until I heard Lupe  . That's just me though. 

Eminem is still in my top 10 list though.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Haruko (Mar 23, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Eminem is great and one of the upper echleon of mcees (in his prime, now I think he's poop), but there are quite a few on his level.



I agree with the first part, I thought Recovery was decent but Relapse was terrible.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

I post in an Eminem forum (lol) and everyone thinks Recovery is worse than Relapse for some reason.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 23, 2011)

Relapse sucks camel cock. Don't care for Recovery. SSLP, MMLP, Show >

Am I getting a deja vu or we had this same discussion like 10 pages back?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

Seriously there's some serious stans in that forum that think Recovery is a five out of five album . 

I know some other guy a while back came into this thread saying the same thing.


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

5/5?  WTP anyone :33


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2011)

I liked Recovery, I listened to it a great amount. It however wasn't a classic just a really good album if not great. I'd rate it a 8.5/9. It's one of those albums that I can listen to songs repeatedly if it comes across my ipod but I'd never listen to the album in one sitting one song after another. Some songs I don't want to listen to and it's just not something I'd listen through a full sit down. There's rarely ones I'd do that. The ones I can think of are "Food and Liquor", "The Cool", "The Blueprint", "Ready to Die", "Reasonable Doubt" and others. Just not this album. 

When it came out I loved it, kept playing it but meh it doesn't last that long with me now.


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

His only 5/5's are MMLP and TES


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> 5/5?  WTP anyone :33


promotional flier 




Cubey said:


> His only 5/5's are MMLP and TES



I liked SSLP the best tbh, and never really liked TES.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't consider any Eminem LP a 3.5, let alone a 5.0 but opinions.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2011)

Did someone say...EMINEM!? 


Cubey said:


> His only 5/5's are MMLP and TES



I agree with this actually. SSLP was a 3.5/5 for me. Relapse a 2.5/5 for me. Encore a 0.5/5 for me. Recovery a 4.5/5. 

Some say I'm a huge Em stan but I don't think so. I just really enjoyed Recovery. I still listen to it every once in awhile. 

I did like his anger on Recovery but as of recently he's screaming a bit to much. Some tracks it works like "Got me going crazy" with D12. But some tracks, I'm like "Why you screaming?" 

But agreed with the recent comments on punchlines. It was fine on Recovery for most part and even a few songs now but now he's just running out of em and it's centered on "Shit" "Ass" and "Cock". I want songs like "We As Americans" and "Saying Goodbye to Hollywood" fuck this The Boy's 2.0 shit...


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I don't consider any Eminem LP a 3.5, let alone a 5.0 but opinions.



So... If you had to rank him all time would he at least make your top 30, top 50?


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

Revelation is my fav D12 track 

2.0 Boys was nice solely thanks to Royce's flow and Crook's verse in its entirety. Nicest out of Slaughterhouse easily.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> So... If you had to rank him all time would he at least make your top 30, top 50?



To be honest, probably not.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2011)

Gowi said:


> To be honest, probably not.



Now I'm interested. Who would be in your top 30?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Now I'm interested. Who would be in your top 30?



of all time, or specifically hip-hop? Either or, I'm not great at these list things; but I know for a fact Abstract Rude and Busdriver would be up there.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

Either or, though I'm curious what type of Hip Hop you're into, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Either or, though I'm curious what type of Hip Hop you're into, if you don't mind me asking.



Really, I try to keep an open mind to every genre of hip-hop; the only one I don't agree with personally being crunk styles.

but:

hip-hop LPs I've heard rated best to worst


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, you listen to a lot of rap... lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2011)

*golden age classic!*

[YOUTUBE]wqJt8vebK6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Based (Mar 23, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Wow, you listen to a lot of rap... lol


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 23, 2011)

I listened to that song for Dessa's verse, lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2011)

I am definitely an Em Stan because I pretty much liked all of his music but I know that they aren't all great albums. Just something I like to listen to. 

So does that make me a Stan or not?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think you count as a Stan unless you're one of his dick riders. i.e. He's the best rapper ever, you opinion is shit kinda stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Revelation is my fav D12 track
> 
> 2.0 Boys was nice solely thanks to Royce's flow and Crook's verse in its entirety. Nicest out of Slaughterhouse easily.



Thought it was boring. If gonna make a big first track with everyone, have a freaking chorus atleast. A freestyle type track is wack


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought 2.0 Boys was okay at best before Yelawolf and then I thought at best it was one of the worst songs I have ever heard.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 24, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Really, I try to keep an open mind to every genre of hip-hop; the only one I don't agree with personally being crunk styles.
> 
> but:
> 
> hip-hop LPs I've heard rated best to worst



3 stars for 36 Chambers?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 24, 2011)

Haruko said:


> 3 stars for 36 Chambers?



It's been awhile since I've given it a go, but I haven't fallen in love with it like others for some reason. It's weird, because I have no problem with it or anything; it just didn't click yet.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a question for any avid Masta Ace fans, is it true that Eminem influenced Masta Ace's flow post 2001? I know Eminem was influenced by Masta Ace, but I've also heard that Masta Ace was influenced by him and his rhyme styles, and I'm not sure if this is just baseless claims.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2011)

I was a big fan of A Long Hot Summer and I never felt much Em influence on there. There may be times when there is a similar sound but nothing that I would go as far as calling an influence. 

Of course that is about the extent of my Ace knowledge so I can't say if he changed or not.


Also I don't like 36 Chambers. Yeah I said it. Just nothing about it that really holds my attention.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 24, 2011)

I heard that Masta Ace switched up his styles on a few of his songs in Disposable Arts, when Eminem blew up similar to him. Not sure if it's true or just made up.

Does this sound similar to you?

available on Youtube


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> I heard that Masta Ace switched up his styles on a few of his songs in Disposable Arts, when Eminem blew up similar to him. Not sure if it's true or just made up.
> 
> Does this sound similar to you?
> 
> available on Youtube



Hmm.....I did hear some Em in there.

Specifically the ecstasy/standin next to me rhyme and the one about Lee Miles. Interesting. 

I need to go listen to some ALHS again and see if I hear anything.

Edit: Just randomly skimming through, I don't hear it. Seems maybe he did do it on Disposable and was called out for it so he changed it up again. Just a guess.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I think there's a debate about this, I know Masta Ace originally influenced Em, but did Em influence Masta Ace's content and rhyme schemes post 01?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2011)

Not wanting to change the subject but I just gotta say this. 

I'm here listening to the "Power" remix with Jay-Z and ever since I first heard the track I thought the same thing but now it really stays in my head, Jay-Z is trying to fit in too much. I'd say Jigga had a few forms. Reasonable Doubt era Jigga, Prime Jigga, God Jigga whatever anyway then you have this new one that arrived when Blueprint 3 hit. He's lost himself. It's like he's no longer then trendsetter but he's not the one following the rest and that's clearly heard in his rapping. It's like just about every track he's been on since that album involves him following the rest and not sticking to himself. For example look at this one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do3iJ6DWvpQ[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyTxsTiFFq4[/YOUTUBE]
Then hear something like H.A.M

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdamoWCsnpg[/YOUTUBE]
It's disgusting. It's clear he's well past his prime. If I were him I'd create one last album and let that be it. As a huge Jay-Z fan hearing this crappy track is disgusting. 

I'm really thinking about erasing each Jay-Z track that isn't up to par and that pretty much is damn near every song I've heard since Blueprint 3 comes out. It's not the same with Em because Em still has that thing about him.

Just something I had to get off my chest after listening to this song.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Yeah I think there's a debate about this, I know Masta Ace originally influenced Em, but did Em influence Masta Ace's content and rhyme schemes post 01?



From what I have seen Em was influenced more by Ace's storytelling than actual style. That track you played sure did sound a lot like some Em stuff though.

From google it seems if you listen to his first few albums and then Disposable he really did change it up. I am too lazy to confirm this with my own ears but its believable.

Do you know why there is a debate? I honestly don't see much relevance no matter the answer. Em was killin it so why not adapt some to keep up with new trends.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 24, 2011)

I do agree with you, but did Jay really set any trends to begin with? I mean even in RD he was following the Mafioso trend that everybody was doing (Az, Nas, Big, etc.) popularized by Raekwon, obviously he was a great mc than though. 

I do agree he probably just lost his reason to rap and is just rapping for the sake of rapping now.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 24, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> From what I have seen Em was influenced more by Ace's storytelling than actual style. That track you played sure did sound a lot like some Em stuff though.
> 
> From google it seems if you listen to his first few albums and then Disposable he really did change it up. I am too lazy to confirm this with my own ears but its believable.
> 
> Do you know why there is a debate? I honestly don't see much relevance no matter the answer. Em was killin it so why not adapt some to keep up with new trends.



Not really a debate but more confusion on the matter that I wish would be clarified, but yeah I know someone said that to me in a debate about Eminem (he was pro Eminem) and I just want to make sure he wasn't bullshitting me. I mean it's definitely possible but I don't want to make any assumptions if it's just baseless conjecture


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2011)

Kyuubi this is the problem with rappers, especially ones as big as Jay. They all seem to get full of themselves and just like the sound of their own voices. In Jay and Kanye's case it just seems like a little circle jerk they got going on to keep hyping each other up.



Dead Precedence said:


> Not really a debate but more confusion on the matter that I wish would be clarified, but yeah I know someone said that to me in a debate about Eminem (he was pro Eminem) and I just want to make sure he wasn't bullshitting me. I mean it's definitely possible but I don't want to make any assumptions if it's just baseless conjecture



I guess truthfully only Masta Ace could answer that but I think it is without question a similar sound to Em in that song and if his style really did switch then it is perfectly reasonable to come to the conclusion that Em had some influence on him. 

Have you listened to his earlier work to compare? If so, what would you bet money on the final answer being?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2011)

This was from amazon.com. A review that a writer for a magazine did. 



> It's tempting to dismiss this album as another failed comeback by an '80s pioneer, yet Masta Ace stays one step ahead of irrelevance. True, there's an endless string of weaknesses, starting with at least 20 minutes of filler. Even worse, A*ce sounds like an Eminem clone as he tries to update a flow* unused for the better half of the '90s. It's only when he returns to his rapping roots that Disposable Arts is saved from meltdown.
> The most impressive songs here find Ace doing what he does best: analyzing himself, hip-hop and the greater world around him. "Take a Walk" is yet another ode to Brooklyn, the inspiration behind many of Ace's better cuts, while "Dear Diary" is an impressively self-critical reflection on Ace's own limitations (*even if it bites heavily from Slim Shady's "Stan"*). Likewise, the LP's closer, "No Regrets," finds Ace flashing back over a decade-plus career with all its high and lowlights. The album's true winner is "Hold U," which invokes the common metaphor of the microphone as a woman/lover, but Ace, along with a strong cameo from Jean Grae, pulls it off by sticking to the basics - intelligent, heartfelt lyricism, the mainstay of Ace's long career.
> 
> These songs, too short in supply, remain the album's saving grace because unlike so many of his colleagues, Ace isn't blinded by the light of his own ego. Compared to their blustery attitudes, Masta Ace's down-to-earth introspection prevents Disposable Arts from being disposable itself.
> ...




I also found this in an interview Ace did



> Flatline: When you were coming up, who influenced you and does anyone now influence you in the game?
> 
> Masta Ace: When I was coming up, my early influences lyrically was Kane, Rakim, LL and to this day, I'm a fan of hiphop and *I listen to Eminem*, I listen to Busta Rhymes, I listen to Jay-Z, Talib Kweli, Mos Def...I really try to have a wide spectrum and taste in the types of hiphop I listen to. I try to listen to the best of what's out there...Mobb Deep is another group that I like a lot...*I try to feed off other artists and their energy*.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> I do agree with you, but did Jay really set any trends to begin with? I mean even in RD he was following the Mafioso trend that everybody was doing (Az, Nas, Big, etc.) popularized by Raekwon, obviously he was a great mc than though.
> 
> I do agree he probably just lost his reason to rap and is just rapping for the sake of rapping now.


He set a few trends and well stopped some like with the not wearing jerseys thing. Too bad it didn't happen with auto-tune, people still use it. But yeah I get what you mean and that's one reason why I can't stand when most older mcs stay in the game when it's clear they're way past their prime. 



Cyphon said:


> Kyuubi this is the problem with rappers, especially ones as big as Jay. They all seem to get full of themselves and just like the sound of their own voices. In Jay and Kanye's case it just seems like a little circle jerk they got going on to keep hyping each other up.


It's just that they're too cocky. Jay-Z I don't know why he's still rapping anymore. He's past his prime, we all can see, he should be helping his other artists. His arrogance would have been better years ago when he was that good but these days I don't know. In some songs it's like his voice gets far lighter compared to how he used to be too, it's weird. Kanye's full of arrogance but I guess that's classic Kanye. Sure it was fine when he was starting off and I guess it's fine to a certain degree but he needs to get onto more things than that. It's what makes him Kanye but he can do more.

Anyway can't wait for my new theme to be made. I'm done with the Jay-Z theme. Been around too long.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not wanting to change the subject but I just gotta say this.
> 
> I'm here listening to the "Power" remix with Jay-Z and ever since I first heard the track I thought the same thing but now it really stays in my head, Jay-Z is trying to fit in too much. I'd say Jigga had a few forms. Reasonable Doubt era Jigga, Prime Jigga, God Jigga whatever anyway then you have this new one that arrived when Blueprint 3 hit. He's lost himself. It's like he's no longer then trendsetter but he's not the one following the rest and that's clearly heard in his rapping. It's like just about every track he's been on since that album involves him following the rest and not sticking to himself. For example look at this one.
> 
> ...



Ehhhh. For fuck's sake, Jay-Z is a 42 or 43 year old man with god knows how many business ventures and things to take care of..He's way past being solely a 'rapper'..

Do you think he's really gonna rap the same or even up to par to what he rapped like 10-15 years ago?..Cut me some..Cut him some..

He most likely does this shit out of boredom...You know a way to unwine..Do you really think Jay-Z goes in the booth with other artists thinking '_I need to kill this track?_' C'mon the dude has all the stars and stripes he could've gotten from this..He's certified..This is just some shit to kill time until the next business meeting..

He stopped 'rapping' years ago..As a fan you should've realized that..

He still drops some jewells though..i.e. his verse on Rick Ross' Freemason..but even then you get the impression he's just like 'ahh fuck it, I've got two more mins to kill'..


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2011)

Jay may be past his prime but he still drops some good songs. Lot of hate for Blueprint but I thought it was a pretty good album. I listen to about half of it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2011)

I just realized KN posted this:



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z is *trying to fit in too much*...He's lost himself...It's like just about every track he's been on since that album involves him *following the rest and not sticking to himself*.



Then proceeded to post this:



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's not the same with Em because Em still has that thing about him.



 

Young Money Eminem says '_hi_'.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 24, 2011)

Eminem bashing? not very pleasnat. 

Seriously though, Em's lyrical skills are just...legendary.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 24, 2011)

Eminem is the best.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2011)

Masta Ace didn't bite nothing after Eminem blew up, complete bollocks that. Of course he's not gonna be rhyming with the exact same cadence in 2001 like he was in 1993.. it's called refining your style and staying fresh. Listen to any emcee who lasted 10+ years and they'll have changed with the times -- case in point Ace in Take a look Around vs. Ace in Slaughtahouse, only 3 years apart and there's a difference, vis ? vis Eminem in Infinite vs Eminem in SSLP. 



Dead Precedence said:


> Yeah I think there's a debate about this, I know Masta Ace originally influenced Em, but did Em influence Masta Ace's content and rhyme schemes post 01?


Not in any shape form or fashion. He's been rapping about the same sorts of things he always has.. meaning nothing like what Eminem raps about, afaik. If there's any influence in that regard it's the other way round, and yeah Ace did the rapping off-beat + multi's before him. I know some people say Ace fathered Em's style, but I reckon Eminem was influenced more by emcees like AZ, and the shock rappers that preceded him.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3IkzYRBKOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ehhhh. For fuck's sake, Jay-Z is a 42 or 43 year old man with god knows how many business ventures and things to take care of..He's way past being solely a 'rapper'..
> 
> Do you think he's really gonna rap the same or even up to par to what he rapped like 10-15 years ago?..Cut me some..Cut him some..
> 
> ...


Jay-Z is still rapping and as a fan I'd rather have a Jay that isn't as good as he used to be but still really wants to rap, even a washed out Jay-Z than a Jay-Z just doing it to "do it". No one wants that. That would have been like getting Christopher Reeve to play as Superman in his last 2 years alive just because people like "seeing him" as Superman even though he's crippled and isn't near his previous form. Even Jay-Z in "Kingdom Come" was far better than he was now. I'll admit, his verse in Free Mason was pretty damn good but that's probably one of his only great verses since BP3 came out. 

It's not about being "solely a rapper", it's about your product. So just because Jay-Z is doing a lot of different things I can let his new tracks slide by my ears rather than spending my time on a better Jay-Z song like "All I Need"? Come on now. 

It's clear he's not the Jigga of the past in aura, skill and clearly songs. Yeah he can pump out a good verse in every god knows how long but to honestly say it's sad to see an artist just do this. It would have been far better had he just made "Re'asonable Doubt II" and dropped out like a champ. 





PoinT_BlanK said:


> I just realized KN posted this:
> 
> Then proceeded to post this:
> 
> ...


And Em is still out there rapping, doing his thing. I'm not even a huge Em fan, hey I haven't even listened to every Em LP out. The thing with Em is that when he returned for Recovery he still has aura, feeling, just that thing about him that makes us know he's Em and he's out to do what he's out to do. Even if his style changed after he recovered he's still "Em", just a different version. Sure he's not near as hungry as before, hell, he might not even be hungry at all but in his case in his raps you feel as if he's still in the same go mode. 

Can't say the same for Jay-Z though. Regardless of how many stripes he has and what he has he hasn't been in that mode since "American Gangster" came out.  As a whole he hasn't although like I said he drops some great verses every once in a while. He can't keep it up like before. 

Everyone can see this. It's sad.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yeah he killed So Appalled. I actually noted that while listening.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwEA1jJaVfs[/YOUTUBE]

OH MY GOD


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2011)

Deweze your Mos Def ava made up for that Em song :]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2011)

Based said:


> Jay-Z has some mad spits on MBDTF.
> 
> I wouldn't say he's past his prime.


Oh yeah definitely. Those verses from him on those two songs were actually my favorites  of each song. 

And yeah he's past his prime. IMO I'd say it varies. It's weird but his most lyrical was probably during Reasonable Doubt, his best production and lyricism as a whole combined with everything else I'd say was probably best during The Blueprint, that album was just crazy. Blueprint-The Black Album Jay-Z would probably be "god Hov" or whatever. I'd personally say as a while that would be his prime. Everything just fit there for me. It varies from person to person I suppose.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2011)

RD is his best in terms of lyrics for sure.  His Production opus would be Blueprint.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2011)

Lawl


> Lil Wayne is so confident in his rapping abilities that he claims other rappers will want to hang up the mic after hearing one of his rhyme-heavy records on Tha Carter IV.
> 
> The Young Money MC invited Rolling Stone to preview “Wayne’s World,” one of the songs expected to make his highly-anticipated album. “There’s a lot of rapping on this,” shared Weezy. *“I want other rappers to hear it and say, ‘I quit. I better start making club songs.’”*
> 
> The magazine goes on to describe the track as *“three machine-gunning minutes of adenoidal wordplay topped with a triumphant hook.”*



I just needed an excuse to use this .gif

I wonder how many freestyles there will be over this beat. I bet you rappers are already pre-ordering Carter IV just to do that.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2011)

It'll probably be average at best.  But I can see the really talented rappers coming out and just putting out some amazing work in response to make him shut up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z is still rapping and as a fan I'd rather have a Jay that isn't as good as he used to be but still really wants to rap, even a washed out Jay-Z than a Jay-Z just doing it to "do it".



I'm slightly confused now..Isn't that your problem in the first place?..That he's washed out/isn't near as good as he once was/his form is poor?..

I doubt that someone as old and as powerful as Jay would rap if he didn't want to do it..I just think that he possibly feels as if he has nothing else to prove..If he didn't like rapping he wouldn't do it..I just think that nowadays it's more like a hobby than a profession if you get what I mean..Which, if you consider his current position and everything he has achieved, doesn't justify but explains why he is more relaxed about his rapping nowadays..



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's clear he's not the Jigga of the past in aura, skill and clearly songs. Yeah he can pump out a good verse in every god knows how long but to honestly say it's sad to see an artist just do this. It would have been far better had he just made "Re'asonable Doubt II" and dropped out like a champ.



The verses aren't as consistent as they once were but the flow, swagga/charisma is still pretty sharp..

..and having expectations of Jay dropping a RD II just doesn't seem like realistic expectations..He was at such a different stage in his career when he dropped the first..Do you truly believe at this point in time Jay is gonna be able to make an album full of mafioso tales and whatnot credible?..Unless he's rapping about how beyonce smuggled is cuban cigars in her plump derriere or his dangerous meetings with the NJ Nets board to discuss numbers..He won't pull that off..

And you can try and say that he doesn't necessarily need to follow the same formula to produce another RD and that he can just use the same rhyme schemes or w/e but the truth is, if the album doesn't follow the themes and has the same aura the first RD had, the hardcore/great majority of Jigga fans most likely won't accept it as an RD album..They'll be like 'why you calling this RD?'..No need to go too far, Blueprint 3..How many people got on the internet bitching about it?..When really it's a pretty good album.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The thing with *Em* is that when he returned for Recovery *he still has aura, feeling, just that thing about him that makes us know he's Em* and he's out to do what he's out to do. Even if his style changed after he recovered he's still "Em", just a different version. Sure he's not near as hungry as before, hell, he might not even be hungry at all but in his case in his raps you feel as if he's still in the same go mode.



But the thing is, we aren't..or at least I believed we weren't talking about aura/feeling/charisma/persona/demeanour..We were talking about their 'rapping'..

Unless your moonwalking..back tracking..the context of your arguments..

You can't say ''_the blue car is slow and then proceed to say that at least the yellow car isn't like that_''..and then..When called upon the fact that both cars run at the same speed and have the exact same max speed limit..be like..''_heh, at least the yellow car's engine makes less noise_''..That doesn't compute.

You stated you feel as if Jay-Z isn't rapping like he once did and that now he's more a follower and trying he's best to fit in..Then you proceeded to say it's not the same with Em..When clearily Em is the main culprit of said crime. The dude has adopted the Young Money style and be spitting some corny punchlines..Hell, he jumped on a track with Nicki Minaj..If that ain't following and trying the hardest to fit in..I don't know what it is..

and if indeed we were talking about aura/feeling..I must say that I don't share your beliefs, Jay-Z pretty much has the same ''_My flow is the 9th wonder of the world, I effortlessly do this, privileged are the hears that hear my verses_'' feel to him..Which he's had since his mafioso rap days.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He can't keep it up like before.
> 
> Everyone can see this. It's sad.



Everyone can see it but it doesn't mean that everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it..Dude's still shipping plat even in the current situation of the hip-hop industry..Dude still makes most, if not all, top5 best current MC's lists etc etc..

Perhaps because of him possibly being you favourite rapper you have really high expectations for him..But sometimes said expectations aren't realistic..I believe if you consider/ponder Jay-Z's current position and lower your expectations a bit ..You'll be able to enjoy and appreciate his shit again, like most of his fanbase does.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2011)

Jay-Z has become the equivalent of a beached whale


----------



## Deweze (Mar 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Deweze your Mos Def ava made up for that Em song :]



wtf lol why don't you like that song!?!?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Listening to Nas more lately. Remember these 2 versions, which one ya'll feeling more, 2 different styles and mood.


----------



## Haruko (Mar 25, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lawl
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



That headline's bullshit. He says that's how he wants them to feel, rather than that's how they will feel.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 25, 2011)

tidy instrumental..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2011)

^Is that by Nujabes?..(cause I've heard he was the one in charge of the music for samurai champloo)

anyways, everything I've heard from Nujabes I liked.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 25, 2011)

He was rather good wasn't he? 

Yeah it's Nujabes, remixed by the fella on that Youtube channel.


----------



## Spaceman SPliff (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRXt7g1A9_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't wait for that album.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm slightly confused now..Isn't that your problem in the first place?..That he's washed out/isn't near as good as he once was/his form is poor?..
> 
> I doubt that someone as old and as powerful as Jay would rap if he didn't want to do it..I just think that he possibly feels as if he has nothing else to prove..If he didn't like rapping he wouldn't do it..I just think that nowadays it's more like a hobby than a profession if you get what I mean..Which, if you consider his current position and everything he has achieved, doesn't justify but explains why he is more relaxed about his rapping nowadays..


Not really. That's not what I'm saying. You must have misunderstood my opening post or something. Jay-Z is probably rapping because he knows he can make money off of it and he's been doing it for a while. Even if he has a piece that's still hungry you can tell he isn't in the same mindset as before, let's say he isn't rapping because of the money. Earlier when Jay-Z was rapping you knew he was hungry, he was Jay-Z, rapping was clearly his thing, he had that "Jay-Z aura" about him. From when he came out until he retired that way. I'd say it carried on even with Kingdom Come and even American Gangster especially considering how that album was but afterwards it's not the same. You get "glimpses" of the former Jay-Z in such songs that were linked like "So Appalled" and "Monster", that kind of Jay-Z but now you get the new version. I know his profession and how much money he gains but the fact remains really. 


> The verses aren't as consistent as they once were but the flow, swagga/charisma is still pretty sharp..
> 
> ..and having expectations of Jay dropping a RD II just doesn't seem like realistic expectations..He was at such a different stage in his career when he dropped the first..Do you truly believe at this point in time Jay is gonna be able to make an album full of mafioso tales and whatnot credible?..Unless he's rapping about how beyonce smuggled is cuban cigars in her plump derriere or his dangerous meetings with the NJ Nets board to discuss numbers..He won't pull that off..
> 
> And you can try and say that he doesn't necessarily need to follow the same formula to produce another RD and that he can just use the same rhyme schemes or w/e but the truth is, if the album doesn't follow the themes and has the same aura the first RD had, the hardcore/great majority of Jigga fans most likely won't accept it as an RD album..They'll be like 'why you calling this RD?'..No need to go too far, Blueprint 3..How many people got on the internet bitching about it?..When really it's a pretty good album.


His verses aren't as consistent and the flows aren't as great as they used to be, they're not as consistent either. His charisma and swag have changed a little bit but I'd say it's similar in most ways but not all. His position has changed. 

Also the only reason I stated Reasonable Doubt is because I think it would be a great retirement album title considering he started with Reasonable Doubt. I wasn't even mentioning subject matter. I'm talking about an ender here. Hell, we can go ahead and say "Well he can call his last album the 'White Album' or something. I didn't mean anything when I mentioned RD II, I was just going with a powerful title here. 


> But the thing is, we aren't..or at least I believed we weren't talking about aura/feeling/charisma/persona/demeanour..We were talking about their 'rapping'..
> 
> Unless your moonwalking..back tracking..the context of your arguments..
> 
> You can't say ''_the blue car is slow and then proceed to say that at least the yellow car isn't like that_''..and then..When called upon the fact that both cars run at the same speed and have the exact same max speed limit..be like..''_heh, at least the yellow car's engine makes less noise_''..That doesn't compute.


Wow...

Ok you really did misread my posts. In my previous post I stated "He's clearly not the same Jigga in of the past in aura, skill and clearly songs". I mentioned rapping but not once did I mean everything was completely in response to his actual rapping "skill". Rapping has a lot more to do than twisting syllables. In your raps you have your own aura about you, lyrics, songs, byproduct, basically everything really. The entire reason there was the "leader and follower" comment was because he doesn't really feel like the "leader" anymore. The "Power" remix was an example of that. For example, in the "Diamonds remix" Jay-Z clearly stood out and dominated the track. It was Ye's track and Jay jumped on and lead it, sort of like the master taking over for a bit and showing who's boss. Now though you can see in the other remix that Jay didn't dominate, Ye did, Jay-Z's style has changed and it's not as "forceful" as before in a track. Even in songs I'd say he did the best in "So Appalled" and "Monster" some can contest that he didn't and it's just not as before. Back then the Jay-Z of old would have done better. It's not just about actual skill, I'm talking about everything here.  


> You stated you feel as if Jay-Z isn't rapping like he once did and that now he's more a follower and trying he's best to fit in..Then you proceeded to say it's not the same with Em..When clearily Em is the main culprit of said crime. The dude has adopted the Young Money style and be spitting some corny punchlines..Hell, he jumped on a track with Nicki Minaj..If that ain't following and trying the hardest to fit in..I don't know what it is..


Eminem still has the same "aura", forcefulness and is arguably in the same position as he was before. He changed his style up, but I'm not talking about just "rapping skill" here, I'm going to have to say that more since I think that's what got you confused. If we're just talking about rapping skill in regards to changing styles then yeah I'll agree with you and say Jay-Z and Em are similar in changing their things but it's just not about that. Even back then some one say Em and Jay's styles weren't truly there's. With Em though not once in Recovery did I feel that he was "not Em" if you get what I'm saying. His style changed but it felt like Em was the same Em, he's recovered, with a brand new rapping skill style. 


> and if indeed we were talking about aura/feeling..I must say that I don't share your beliefs, Jay-Z pretty much has the same ''_My flow is the 9th wonder of the world, I effortlessly do this, privileged are the hears that hear my verses_'' feel to him..Which he's had since his mafioso rap days.


If you honestly think this then there's nothing really else to say on the matter. I don't even think that anymore. Jay-Z's changed so much in the game there's no way I can believe that. He went from the underdog in his original days to the man on top, then "God Hova" the guy on top of the game repeatedly who's like a god, guy who can still come back and still be great and is now who he is now. It's got many different levels but his aura/feeling just isn't the same to me anymore as it was back in his "Black Album" days. If you think so then go ahead and think so. We disagree here. 


> Everyone can see it but it doesn't mean that everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it..Dude's still shipping plat even in the current situation of the hip-hop industry..Dude still makes most, if not all, top5 best current MC's lists etc etc..
> 
> Perhaps because of him possibly being you favourite rapper you have really high expectations for him..But sometimes said expectations aren't realistic..I believe if you consider/ponder Jay-Z's current position and lower your expectations a bit ..You'll be able to enjoy and appreciate his shit again, like most of his fanbase does.


Show me one person who completely enjoyed every piece of BP3 down to it's bare bones with actual facts on why that can be contested and then we can talk because I don't agree with that. I can't. I do agree that Jay-Z's records are better than most mainstream artists these days, he's in the top 5 in my book, best MC list I'd still put him at the very top 3 based on his entire catalog and longevity even if he's like he is now. 

It's not about how Jay-Z's one of my favorite rappers, the other's Lupe. Trust me, I've lowered my expectations heavily, I was one of the ones who had lowered expectations for BP3 and I was one of the ones who defended the album when it came out but after a while even I saw that it wasn't what it was hyped up to be. I like Jay-Z, always will, but if you honestly think I'm going to say "Hey, Jay-Z now is the same as Jay-Z back in "The Black Album" and "Blueprint" days in flow, aura/feeling, game relevance and repertoire" then you've got another thing coming here.





Parallax said:


> Jay-Z has become the equivalent of a beached whale


I'd say he went from the "guy who was at the top of the game who everyone wanted to be like, follow, one everyone wanted to aspire to be and the guy who was untouchable, sort of literally like a God" in the rap game to "guy who's still great but can be touched, isn't as hungry as he used to be".


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 26, 2011)

Eh. 

..Discussing aura/feel/vibe is hard to do. It's not visible, graspable nor quantifiable..You're saying you feel as if he's not the same..I feel as if he's the same apart from the fact that he seems more relaxed about his raps in the sense that he hasn't got a point to prove.

I wasn't intent on justifying Jay's more laid-back approach merely presenting possibilities that could help explain it.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In my previous post I stated "He's clearly not the same Jigga in of the past in aura, skill and clearly songs". I mentioned rapping but not once did I mean everything was completely in response to his actual rapping "skill". Rapping has a lot more to do than twisting syllables. In your raps you have your own aura about you, lyrics, songs, byproduct, basically everything really.



We could go back and forth with semantics, but truthfully, in this case, all of it comes down to 'rapping skill'..When you put Jay-Z's CD in your stereo, you don't get 'rapping skill' from aura..You get aura from rapping skill..Through lyrics, delivery, vocabulary and story-telling ability one can successfuly relay the feeling of what would be like to meet him, what kind of encounter it would be and what sort of person he is etc..

You seem to be looking at it from the newcomer's perspective..like when a rapper's starting..People be like '_What are you good at? Your flow? Punchlines? Story-telling?.._'..And said rapper identifies his strongest and weakest points and works from there..Let's imagine said newcomer's strongest point's 'Charisma'..The people around him will tell him..'_Man your swag is sharp, you got the presence of a beast..your aura man..you giving me that Biggie vibe..You need to try and incorporate that in your raps_'..In this scenario..You would have a case for arguing that his flows, lyrical content and whatnot, are byproducts of his charisma/aura/swag..But in Jay's case..He's not a newcomer..He's established..We know what Jay is about..For us to feel/know his aura and/or indentify in which mind frame he is..It HAS to be through his rapping skills & verses not the other way around..

And after listening to the songs after BP3 I can sincerely say that I feel as if he's the same Jay just more relaxed about the rapping and more business orientated..which as said multiple times throughout this exchange of posts..It's completely understandable when we consider his current position etc etc..He's still pretty much carrying that 'I'm Jay-Hova, I don't have to this so feel lucky to hear my raps/jump on a track with me' bullshit that he's been on for god knows how many years..Hell, even Cyphon mentioned how gassed up him and Kanye are.. And Jay has been like that for so many years, it's part of his charm it's part of why, personally, I enjoy his stuff. But you already stated you don't feel the same about this so I digress.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Show me one person who completely enjoyed every piece of BP3 down to it's bare bones with actual facts on why that can be contested and then we can talk because I don't agree with that. I can't.



Huh? you got me lost here..You said 'J_ay is not the same everyone can see it. It's sad_.' to which I replied '_Everyone can see but it doesn't mean everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it..Dude's still shipping plat even in the current situation of the hip-hop industry..Dude still makes most, if not all, top5 best current MC's lists etc etc_..'

and you replied with this: '_Show me one person who completely enjoyed every piece of BP3 down to it's bare bones with actual facts on why that can be contested and then we can talk because I don't agree with that. I can't._'

Huh? Did I miss something?



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'd say he went from the "guy who was at the top of the game who everyone wanted to be like, follow, one everyone wanted to aspire to be and the guy who was untouchable, sort of literally like a God" in the rap game to "guy who's still great but can be touched, isn't as hungry as he used to be".



See, this is why I say your expectations aren't realistic..That is what time does, it's the natural order of things..Jay-Z fell back because he HAD to falll back..What you expect him to do?..Be a 'hungry' 43 year old man out there competing with Lil Wayne, Drake, Cole, Khalifa, Lil B and Diggy Simmons? ..

Jay-Z deserves credit for the way he survived the test of times and somehow managed to stay relevant even in the era of the hipsters..Look at Nas, look at the Wu..No disrespect to their fanbases, yeah they still got that fire but they're hardly 'relevant' or at least not to the same extent as Jay for the new generation of hip-hop ears, you still hear Jay's name here and there even from them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Eh.
> 
> ..Discussing aura/feel/vibe is hard to do. It's not visible, graspable nor quantifiable..You're saying you feel as if he's not the same..I feel as if he's the same apart from the fact that he seems more relaxed about his raps in the sense that he hasn't got a point to prove.
> 
> I wasn't intent on justifying Jay's more laid-back approach merely presenting possibilities that could help explain it.


Why was this whole debate between us even brought up then? 


> We could go back and forth with semantics, but truthfully, in this case, all of it comes down to 'rapping skill'..When you put Jay-Z's CD in your stereo, you don't get 'rapping skill' from aura..You get aura from rapping skill..Through lyrics, delivery, vocabulary and story-telling ability one can successfuly relay the feeling of what would be like to meet him, what kind of encounter it would be and what sort of person he is etc..


A rapper is a lot more than rapping skill, in those regards you wouldn't be having people like Lil Wayne, Lil B and even Kanye doing what they do. These 3 people for example are made up of more than their rapping skill. Lil B's rapping skill sucks but how is he known? Besides that you have his lyrics, attitude, style, just everything in one package along with rapping skill. It all doesn't come down to rapping skill that's just one attribute. Same with Kanye West, the guy's a lot more than his rapping skill and that includes his arrogance which is arguably his biggest area. It is semantics but the fact in this regard is this, Jay-Z is more than his rapping skill. Rapping skill is one of his greatest areas. There's a clear difference here, don't get it confused. 


> You seem to be looking at it from the newcomer's perspective..like when a rapper's starting..People be like '_What are you good at? Your flow? Punchlines? Story-telling?.._'..And said rapper identifies his strongest and weakest points and works from there..Let's imagine said newcomer's strongest point's 'Charisma'..The people around him will tell him..'_Man your swag is sharp, you got the presence of a beast..your aura man..you giving me that Biggie vibe..You need to try and incorporate that in your raps_'..In this scenario..You would have a case for arguing that his flows, lyrical content and whatnot, are byproducts of his charisma/aura/swag..But in Jay's case..He's not a newcomer..He's established..We know what Jay is about..For us to feel/know his aura and/or indentify in which mind frame he is..It HAS to be through his rapping skills & verses not the other way around..


You're saying Im looking at it from a newcomers perspective and yet I'm the one here talking about the rappers entire embodiment such as rapping skill, lyrics, aura, just basically all of it...and yet you mentioned it all comes from rapping...I think you need to take a look at everything revolving around it rather than just one area. 

Just because we know what Jay-Z is about and how Jay-Z is doesn't mean that it doesn't change over time and on that same token doesn't mean that every track we here from him is going to be the same. For example say Jay-Z became a crack addict after "The Blueprint" and then gave up rapping from the heart but still did it simply to do it. Are you saying we're supposed to say "Well we know what he was about before so...yeah it doesn't matter if his style, lyrics, just everything changed he's still Jay-Z and such". In reality the whole aura-thing you get from the most current things. Like you said, it has to be from "skill and verses not the other way around", what do you think I'm doing here? I'm bringing up skills, verses, Jay's actual style in his songs these days, who he's with on the track the order it is, how the track "hits" you when you listen to it, Jay's body of work in which his track sits, how he is as a person now, it's a lot more than that than simply what you might think. 

It doesn't really matter here if he's a newcomer or an established veteran because all and all either or have different lyrics, styles, aura, swag, dominance, insecurities, flow, just all of it changes from track to track, album to album with each person. What I'm doing here is mentioning Jay's on his current things and in regards to that it's different than it used to be. There's nothing else to really say about this besides just looking at one area than actual "rapping skill i.e how he uses his words". A rapper's made up of a lot more areas than that said one.  


> And after listening to the songs after BP3 I can sincerely say that I feel as if he's the same Jay just more relaxed about the rapping and more business orientated..which as said multiple times throughout this exchange of posts..It's completely understandable when we consider his current position etc etc..He's still pretty much carrying that 'I'm Jay-Hova, I don't have to this so feel lucky to hear my raps/jump on a track with me' bullshit that he's been on for god knows how many years..Hell, even Cyphon mentioned how gassed up him and Kanye are.. And Jay has been like that for so many years, it's part of his charm it's part of why, personally, I enjoy his stuff.* But you already stated you don't feel the same about this* so I digress.


Hence the reason why I even wonder why this is going on in the first place honestly. We disagree on this subject.





> Huh? you got me lost here..You said 'J_ay is not the same everyone can see it. It's sad_.' to which I replied '_Everyone can see but it doesn't mean everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it..Dude's still shipping plat even in the current situation of the hip-hop industry..Dude still makes most, if not all, top5 best current MC's lists etc etc_..'
> 
> and you replied with this: '_Show me one person who completely enjoyed every piece of BP3 down to it's bare bones with actual facts on why that can be contested and then we can talk because I don't agree with that. I can't._'
> 
> Huh? Did I miss something?





			
				You said:
			
		

> Everyone can see it but it doesn't mean that everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it
> 
> Perhaps because of him possibly being you favourite rapper *you have really high expectations for him..But sometimes said expectations aren't realistic..I believe if you consider/ponder Jay-Z's current position and lower your expectations a bit ..You'll be able to enjoy and appreciate his shit again, like most of his fanbase does*.


You said that and then I said "show me one person who completely enjoyed every piece of BP3 down to it's bare bones with actual facts on why that can be contested and then we can talk because I don't agree with that. I can't". Even with lowed expectations of what you're stating I doubt there's anyone who loved BP3 from the beginning to the end and have actual facts to back it up, that's what I'm saying. There's a clear difference between expectations here. Even I, who was hyped up about BP3, didn't even do that. That's what I'm saying here. Besides that you stated that "it doesn't mean everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it" and I assure you that there will be one person in this thread who can rightfully say "I don't enjoy/appreciate everything Jay-Z puts out now". It's just not like that. 

Also the fact you states that I didn't "enjoy and appreciate his shit again" which I thought didn't make any sense to me when in my posts on the subject here I've stated that I do enjoy some of his current verses and love his older things, he's just changed. Just because you are a fan of a rapper doesn't mean you have to like each and everything they put out. Lupe's my other favorite but you won't hear me saying "Well I love each and every song on Lasers". You can appreciate a rapper and still dislike some of what they put out. Jay's catalog is mostly liked by me, he does have some songs that I won't listen to though and some of them are on BP3. 



> See, this is why I say your expectations aren't realistic..That is what time does, it's the natural order of things..Jay-Z fell back because he HAD to falll back..What you expect him to do?..Be a 'hungry' 43 year old man out there competing with Lil Wayne, Drake, Cole, Khalifa, Lil B and Diggy Simmons? ..
> 
> Jay-Z deserves credit for the way he survived the test of times and somehow managed to stay relevant even in the era of the hipsters..Look at Nas, look at the Wu..No disrespect to their fanbases, yeah they still got that fire but they're hardly 'relevant' or at least not to the same extent as Jay for the new generation of hip-hop ears, you still hear Jay's name here and there even from them.


It has nothing to do with expectations, what I said had nothing to do with that. What I stated has to do with well, what's actually happening right now. Eminem for example at his age is still going well and he's hungry,  I hear he's already talking about his next album. With him though you can't tell that he's missed a step in his actual A-game persay. It's just like "Oh hey, that's Em, still being Em". In Jay's turn you have people besides me saying he's not in his prime, rapping has declined and yes we have moments of great verses but in turn the best thing to say is the "unstoppable object has turned into the movable teacher" in the game. You're making it seem as if Jay-Z fell back and started rapping less of how he used to because he knew his time was up on top and he was making way for the other younger rappers. Jay-Z himself said a few years ago that younger rappers have to claim their shoes meaning they can't be at the top of the game by people giving them that position. They have to take it. He's clearly not moving out the way for these younger guys to take the top spot. If Jay-Z rapped like he did a few years ago even for American Gangster this wouldn't even be brought up as well. 

Jigga's just changed. Yes we know he has a lot of business adventures he's partaking in, yes we know he's married and wants kids, yes yes yes but once again he's declined compared to how it previously was and he's not like he used to be. That's what happens. It's not because he's making way for the younger guys, he's not. It's because that's what happens when you don't keep up with your craft and you change as a person. 

And please don't make it seem like I think Jay-Z doesn't deserve credit, look at what I stated in the very post which parts you quoted 


			
				Me said:
			
		

> "do agree that Jay-Z's records are better than most mainstream artists these days, he's in the top 5 in my book, best MC list I'd still put him at the very top 3 based on his entire catalog and longevity even if he's like he is now"


I give my props. Jay-Z is my favorite rapper, always will be tied with Lupe and I've been listening to him since I was younger. I listened to him today and one song was "Thank You" which is from BP3. At that same time though you don't hear me saying everything is great and dandy in Jay's lane like it was during his prime hours. It's not.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 26, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Why was this whole debate between us even brought up then?



I believe it stems from you saying Jay did something than saying at least Em isn't like that when Em infact the main culprit of such. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> A rapper is a lot more than rapping skill, in those regards you wouldn't be having people like Lil Wayne, Lil B and even Kanye doing what they do. These 3 people for example are made up of more than their rapping skill. Lil B's rapping skill sucks but how is he known? Besides that you have his lyrics, attitude, style, just everything in one package along with rapping skill. It all doesn't come down to rapping skill that's just one attribute. Same with Kanye West, the guy's a lot more than his rapping skill and that includes his arrogance which is arguably his biggest area. It is semantics but the fact in this regard is this, Jay-Z is more than his rapping skill. Rapping skill is one of his greatest areas. There's a clear difference here, don't get it confused.
> You're saying Im looking at it from a newcomers perspective and yet I'm the one here talking about the rappers entire embodiment such as rapping skill, lyrics, aura, just basically all of it...and yet you mentioned it all comes from rapping...I think you need to take a look at everything revolving around it rather than just one area.



^This whole paragraph wasn't needed, if you pay attention to the part you quoted and replied with that paragraph I clearily wrote, *IN THIS CASE*, and then on the following paragraph I elaborated on it. Everyone knows that there's more to rap than solely making words rhyme, I don't know why you keep on highliting that..You said you felt as if Jay's aura is not the same and I said that in Jay's case, due to him being an established household name and we as the audience having a general knowledge/understanding of him..For us to judge if his 'aura' is anywhere near the same as it used to, *we have to go back to his rapping skills*..Again, *when you put Jay-Z's CD in your stereo, you don't get 'rapping skill' from aura..You get aura from rapping skill*..That is the only way for us to judge something that is not graspable, visible nor quantifiable..

*How the hell did you go about figuring his aura is not the same? By listening to his verses right? What are his verses? The showcasing of his rapping skills right?*

To which I already presented several possibilities that perhaps don't justify but explain why is rapping skills aren't what they once were or if they are why he doesn't feel compeled to showcase them in every 16 bars.

Again, IN THIS CASE IT GOES BACK TO RAPPING SKILLS. You don't put his album in the stereo and magically measure up where his aura/mind frame is at without the rapping.

I don't know why you seem to be struggling with what I'm saying..Please no more unnecessary paragraphs KN, we're already spamming the thread with walls-o-text.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just because we know what Jay-Z is about and how Jay-Z is doesn't mean that it doesn't change over time and on that same token doesn't mean that every track we here from him is going to be the same. For example say Jay-Z became a crack addict after "The Blueprint" and then gave up rapping from the heart but still did it simply to do it. Are you saying we're supposed to say "Well we know what he was about before so...yeah it doesn't matter if his style, lyrics, just everything changed he's still Jay-Z and such".



I wasn't saying that because we have knowledge of Jay-Z it won't change over time. I'm saying that because we have knowledge of where Jay-Z was at, to judge his current form, we need to go back to his rapping skills..Dude, when I called you out on your '_Jay did this, Em didn't_' moment and brought up the fact that Em even changed his rapping style, and said I thought we were discussing rapping skills you said, '_Nah we're discussing aura. That's why I said Em's aura is still the same_' so I proceeded to say that to judge Jay's aura we need to go back to his rapping skills..

I think you need to regroup and organize your arguments. Which is it?



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> In reality the whole aura-thing you get from the most current things. Like you said, it has to be from "skill and verses not the other way around", what do you think I'm doing here? I'm bringing up skills, verses, Jay's actual style in his songs these days, who he's with on the track the order it is, how the track "hits" you when you listen to it, Jay's body of work in which his track sits, how he is as a person now, it's a lot more than that than simply what you might think.



So now we are going back to rapping skills?..Cool, if so then you can't state that '_Jay is trying to fit in and has become a follower_' and say '_at least Em is not the same_' because Em changed his rapping style, the people he gets on track with, etc etc..hell, he went from mad/pissed off white boy to everybody's butt buddy..Which I don't have a problem with, actually I do but I can let it slide until someone makes a comment like yours..'_Jay did it Em didn't_'..Really?..Em's own fanbase been bitching at this.

THAT started this post exchange, concede that you weren't accurate with that observation so we can put an end to this.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It doesn't really mater here if he's a newcomer or an established veteran because all and all either or have different lyrics, styles, aura, swag, dominance, insecurities, flow, just all of it changes from track to track, album to album with each person. What I'm doing here is mentioning Jay's on his current things and in regards to that it's different than it used to be. There's nothing else to really say about this besides just looking at one area than actual "rapping skill i.e how he uses his words". A rapper's made up of a lot more areas than that said one.



^I've covered that above.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hence the reason why I even wonder why this is going on in the first place honestly. We disagree on this subject.You said that and then I said "show me one person who completely enjoyed every piece of BP3 down to it's bare bones with actual facts on why that can be contested and then we can talk because I don't agree with that. I can't". Even with lowed expectations of what you're stating I doubt there's anyone who loved BP3 from the beginning to the end and have actual facts to back it up, that's what I'm saying.



Wait what? You want facts for someone being able to enjoy BP3 from beggining to the end?

I enjoyed BP3. What 'facts' do you want?

That doesn't make any sense. People like what they like, it's subjective/relative.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Besides that you stated that "it doesn't mean everyone doesn't enjoy/appreciate it" and I assure you that there will be one person in this thread who can rightfully say "I don't enjoy/appreciate everything Jay-Z puts out now". It's just not like that.



Then be it. I don't have a problem with people not appreciating what Jay-Z puts out..You asserted that '_Jay is not the same and everyone can see that_'..I proceeded to say, possibly but just because everyone can see he's not the same it doesn't mean they won't enjoy the music. Hell, the album shifted plat+ so obviously it's only a logical assumption that out of the Milion+ that it takes to make those numbers, a few hundred thousand might have enjoyed the album for what it is. 

What's the confusion here?



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Also the fact you states that I didn't "enjoy and appreciate his shit again" which I thought didn't make any sense to me when in my posts on the subject here I've stated that I do enjoy some of his current verses and love his older things, he's just changed.



You were expressing your disliking for some of the songs he's done after BP3..Perhaps I should've rephrased that and instead of saying you will enjoy his shit again..maybe I should've said '_you won't think as lowly of the said tracks you apparently don't like_'



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just because you are a fan of a rapper doesn't mean you have to like each and everything they put out.



Irrelevant. I didn't. not even once imply that ones needs to like everything one of their fav rappers put out.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It has nothing to do with expectations, what I said had nothing to do with that. What I stated has to do with well, what's actually happening right now. Eminem for example at his age is still going well and he's hungry,  I hear he's already talking about his next album. With him though you can't tell that he's missed a step in his actual A-game persay.



But that is your opinion though, the same way that you say you are sure at another person would rightfully post in this thread that they don't enjoy everything Jay puts out..Is the same way I can say there is one person, more than one even, that will rightfully post in this thread saying that Em's new found style is corny and embarassing..(i.e Cyphon & DP)

and what do you mean by 'missed a step in his A-game?'..Are you saying Em hasn't peaked? because he has, perhaps a few years ago his potential hinted at more but Em has peaked and his currently not rapping at his very best, at least until he ditches the YM bullshit he's on..



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's just like "Oh hey, that's Em, still being Em". In Jay's turn you have people besides me saying he's not in his prime,



Read above.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jay-Z himself said a few years ago that younger rappers have to claim their shoes meaning they can't be at the top of the game by people giving them that position.



And everything he says he's the cemented truth right? This the same guy that bragged about dumbing down his style and said he could be on some Talib Kweli/Common shit but he opted for the funds..ain't that purposely handicapping yourself?

I don't think it's a ludicrous assumption to say that these days Jay spends more time in the office than in the booth..Even if he does it subconsciously, which I doubt, with him being the business minded guy he's reported to be.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> At that same time though you don't hear me saying everything is great and dandy in Jay's lane like it was during his prime hours. It's not.



Neiher do I, I just consider the dude's age, position etc etc and I just cut the dude some slack, which you aren't forced to do the same obviously..But that was the direction my 1st post on this matter, with which I was happy to let things stay and end there..Until your Jay/Em moment..

Edit - Sorry for any typos, typed real rapid since I'm at work now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I believe it stems from you saying Jay did something than saying at least Em isn't like that when Em infact the main culprit of such.


And again you're misunderstanding me on that part. I'm not talking about "rapping ability". I'll further get onto this lower. 





> ^This whole paragraph wasn't needed, if you pay attention to the part you quoted and replied with that paragraph I clearily wrote, *IN THIS CASE*, and then on the following paragraph I elaborated on it. Everyone knows that there's more to rap than solely making words rhyme, I don't know why you keep on highliting that..You said you felt as if Jay's aura is not the same and I said that in Jay's case, due to him being an established household name and we as the audience having a general knowledge/understanding of him..For us to judge if his 'aura' is anywhere near the same as it used to, *we have to go back to his rapping skills*..Again, *when you put Jay-Z's CD in your stereo, you don't get 'rapping skill' from aura..You get aura from rapping skill*..That is the only way for us to judge something that is not graspable, visible nor quantifiable..


And again it's not about where you start deciding if it's the same or not. That's one thing you keep hitting, like where you start it. Is it even about where you begin here? It's about the ending hence the results of the experiment not the beginning. Not once was I talking about where you begin i.e his rapping skill. I don't know why that's even brought up when we should really be talking about the results and what you gain from said experiment. 





> *How the hell did you go about figuring his aura is not the same? By listening to his verses right? What are his verses? The showcasing of his rapping skills right?*
> 
> To which I already presented several possibilities that perhaps don't justify but explain why is rapping skills aren't what they once were or if they are why he doesn't feel compeled to showcase them in every 16 bars.
> 
> ...


You're really side-stepping what I was even talking about. You keep saying you examine his rapping skill to determine it and in turn....what? That gets us nowhere. Look at the byproduct of said thing rather then beginning. This part right here has gone on too long, there's really no need for it. When you listen to a Jay-Z track you have a multitude of things

- Voice
- Lyrics
- Rapping skill
- Presence on the track
- Beat
- Who he's with
- Ect. 

There's a lot of things to be talked about. Now, I've wasted too much time saying "We don't need to talk about what goes here and where rather than the result of Jay on a track". We don't. That's wasting time and not what I was talking about. If you actually want to talk about the whole area then be so, if you want to stay on just rapping skill (regardless where you think it begins or actually what you think becomes of it) then we can continue otherwise it's just side-stepping what I was talking about in my initial post. It's useless. 




> I wasn't saying that because we have knowledge of Jay-Z it won't change over time. I'm saying that because we have knowledge of where Jay-Z was at, to judge his current form, we need to go back to his rapping skills..Dude, when I called you out on your '_Jay did this, Em didn't_' moment and brought up the fact that Em even changed his rapping style, and said I thought we were discussing rapping skills you said, '_Nah we're discussing aura. That's why I said Em's aura is still the same_' so I proceeded to say that to judge Jay's aura we need to go back to his rapping skills..
> 
> I think you need to regroup and organize your arguments. Which is it?


You're really not understand what I'm saying here. 

You're saying "we need to go back to his rapping skills" and I'm saying "It's not just about rapping skills i.e. twisting words and what not, it's more than that". We don't need to argue about "oh hey let's begin here" because that's silly. I'm talking about everything such as

- Rapping ability (twisting words, just everything revolving around that)
- Lyrics
- Presence / Aura
- Hold in the game
- Track domination
- Style
- Ect. 

It's not even about where we begin on this or what determines where the extras come into play, it's about the what does come into play and what doesn't. Now with the whole "Em did this" thing I wasn't talking about "rapping ability" because even I myself said Em changed his as well. I'm talking about everything. Em's presence for example is still the same as before. Even I said Em's ability style changing is the same as Jay's with this new age posts ago so claiming I'm disagreeing with that is really not what I'm talking about. If you want to sit here and debate about who's rapping ability changed when we need to outright end that posts ago like I said with my post. It's not about that here. That's not even what I was getting at when I mentioned this whole thing. 



> So now we are going back to rapping skills?..Cool, if so then you can't state that '_Jay is trying to fit in and has become a follower_' and say '_at least Em is not the same_' because Em changed his rapping style, the people he gets on track with, etc etc..hell, he went from mad/pissed off white boy to everybody's butt buddy..Which I don't have a problem with, actually I do but I can let it slide until someone makes a comment like yours..'_Jay did it Em didn't_'..Really?..Em's own fanbase been bitching at this.
> 
> THAT started this post exchange, concede that you weren't accurate with that observation so we can put an end to this.


Wow...you're really not getting me. I've said it repeatedly already, I don't need to say it again. If you wanted to get into this then let's talk about everything on a Jay-Z track, every area, and then determine it. It's not about one area beginning the transition. I've done in circles too much, that's side-stepping the problem. 

And honestly to me it sounds like you're getting pissed off about my whole Em comment. You should calm down, it's really not that series hell I've heard worse. Besides that you misunderstood what I was saying in regards to it even after I, repeatedly again repeatedly, said Em's changed his whole "rapping style", mind you I put that in quotes incase you get onto the whole rapping skill thing so make note of that. I'm an Em fan and even I said he changed his style, why is that even brought up? I agreed with Em changing his style, so did you, you misunderstood what I initially stated though so this shouldn't have even been brought up. 

Just about everyone in this thread said Em changed his rapping style up. So what's the deal here? 


> Wait what? You want facts for someone being able to enjoy BP3 from beggining to the end?
> 
> I enjoyed BP3. What 'facts' do you want?
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. People like what they like, it's subjective/relative.


If you're willing to tell me you actually wholesomely loved every piece of BP3 down from each and every word, each and every beat, every and every track, each and everything it stood for compared, loved, literally a 100% then ok I'll admit I didn't say that. If that's the case then I apologize for that comment. I didn't know there was one person in the world that did after Jay's other stuff. Who knew.  


> *
> Then be it.* I don't have a problem with people not appreciating what Jay-Z puts out..You asserted that '_Jay is not the same and everyone can see that_'..I proceeded to say, possibly but just because everyone can see he's not the same it doesn't mean they won't enjoy the music. Hell, the album shifted plat+ so obviously it's only a logical assumption that out of the Milion+ that it takes to make those numbers, a few hundred thousand might have enjoyed the album for what it is.
> 
> What's the confusion here?


Ok.


> You were expressing your disliking for some of the songs he's done after BP3..Perhaps I should've rephrased that and instead of saying you will enjoy his shit again..maybe I should've said '_you won't think as lowly of the said tracks you apparently don't like_'


That would have been better. 



> Irrelevant. I didn't. not even once imply that ones needs to like everything one of their fav rappers put out.


By the previous comment it seemed that way. If you didn't meant to then I understand.


> But that is your opinion though, the same way that you say you are sure at another person would rightfully post in this thread that they don't enjoy everything Jay puts out..Is the same way I can say there is one person, more than one even, that will rightfully post in this thread saying that Em's new found style is corny and embarassing..(i.e Cyphon & DP)


Even I said Em changed his "rapping ability/word twisting/whatever style", I had to put that in quotes again. It's different than before. Dude, I said that myself. 


> and what do you mean by 'missed a step in his A-game?'..Are you saying Em hasn't peaked? because he has, perhaps a few years ago his potential hinted at more but Em has peaked and his currently not rapping at his very best, at least until he ditches the YM bullshit he's on..


I'm saying Em's presence is still as powerful as it was before on a track, around the same as it used to be unlike Jay-Z's. That's what happened. I'd say he "peaked" out of all his life years ago but I'd say he can potentially get above how he used to be if he worked hard. It's a trade really. Em puts more into this rap thing than Jay because Jay has more to do in life with his business and wife. That's it. 



> And everything he says he's the cemented truth right? This the same guy that bragged about dumbing down his style and said he could be on some Talib Kweli/Common shit but he opted for the funds..ain't that purposely handicapping yourself?
> 
> I don't think it's a ludicrous assumption to say that these days Jay spends more time in the office than in the booth..Even if he does it subconsciously, which I doubt, with him being the business minded guy he's reported to be.


Yeah I believe Jay said that. He's the same guy that after saying he wants a Stargate "Black and Yellow" beat for J. Cole said "Hell, I want a beat like that for myself!", he's in the office more these days but he's going to make sure he's in the spotlight until someone knocks him down. Hopefully his own artist. Like he said though, you have to be knocked out of the way rather than moving.



> Neiher do I, I just consider the dude's age, position etc etc and I just cut the dude some slack, which you aren't forced to do the same obviously..But that was the direction my 1st post on this matter, with which I was happy to let things stay and end there..Until your Jay/Em moment..
> 
> Edit - Sorry for any typos, typed real rapid since I'm at work now.


It's really not that serious. I think this whole thing was a misunderstanding. And if so then there's nothing else to talk about since while we agree on them changing rapping styles we disagree about their "aura" persay.

There's nothing to really talk about if that's the case.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 26, 2011)

So currently, I been listening to old school rap and I must say, I'm very dissapoint in the rap game today. I see lots of potential, though its just not the same.

The only rapper I like now is Eminem, does anyone any rap thats good that I can get into?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 26, 2011)

I just realized you consider 'rapping skill' the ability to rhyme words whereas I group all of this:

- Lyrics
- Hold in the game
- Track domination
- Style
- Ect.

into 'rapping skill' . Hence why I posted this:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Through lyrics, delivery, vocabulary and story-telling ability one can successfuly relay the feeling of what would be like to meet him, what kind of encounter it would be and what sort of person he is etc..



Reason why I kept saying that to know where his mind is at/what vibe he's on we need to listen to his tracks. You don't get 'rapping skills from aura..You get aura from rapping skills.

bah w/e I posted that like 5 times already. Fuck it.

So K.R.I.T seems to be doing alright huh?


----------



## Deweze (Mar 26, 2011)

Colderz if you're just getting into it, I suggest searching eminem on pandora and go on from there


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2011)

Style and "hold" in the game are not and should not be indicators of rapping style :|


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2011)

Colderz said:


> So currently, I been listening to old school rap and I must say, I'm very dissapoint in the rap game today. I see lots of potential, though its just not the same.
> 
> The only rapper I like now is Eminem, does anyone any rap thats good that I can get into?



Deltron 3030
CunninLynguists
Mos Def
Binary Star
Big K.R.I.T.
Y Society
Lupe Fiasco is alright
Cyne
Black Milk is an ok rapper but he's a great producer
K-os
Curren$y
Doomtree( Dessa and P.O.S.)
Zion I


----------



## Thor (Mar 26, 2011)

"Jet life to the next life"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Style and "hold" in the game are not and should not be indicators of rapping style :|



Pardon?

What sort of 'style' are we talking about? The way he dresses or the way he/she raps (i.e. fast, slow, punchlining, more inclined to complex rhyme schemes etc etc)? Because if we're talking about the way he/she raps it's clearily an indicator of 'rapping skill'..

And 'hold in the game' just got bundled and generalized with everything else..I didn't even realize KN mentioned 'hold in the game' prior to your post..Honestly, I don't even know why that was mentioned as I had previously said that I feel as if due to him being a better/more comfortable position than he was when his earlier albums dropped, perhaps he feels more relaxed and his work ethic may not be the same..If you're relaxed and your work ethic aren't the same as they once were, I find it senseless to expect your 'hold in the game' to be as strong as it used to be..



Colderz said:


> So currently, I been listening to old school rap and I must say, I'm very dissapoint in the rap game today. I see lots of potential, though its just not the same.
> 
> The only rapper I like now is Eminem, does anyone any rap thats good that I can get into?



J. Cole
Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone have that new Travis Braker album that came out like a week or two ago?

I'm looking for the delux version especially.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 26, 2011)

What albums y'all looking forward for this year?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2011)

Colderz said:


> So currently, I been listening to old school rap and I must say, I'm very dissapoint in the rap game today. I see lots of potential, though its just not the same.
> 
> The only rapper I like now is Eminem, does anyone any rap thats good that I can get into?



That's nostalgia talking. There's nothing wrong with rap.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2011)

Colderz said:


> So currently, I been listening to old school rap and I must say, I'm very dissapoint in the rap game today. I see lots of potential, though its just not the same.
> 
> The only rapper I like now is Eminem, does anyone any rap thats good that I can get into?



You're not looking hard enough.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

If you like Em you'll likely love Slaughterhouse.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6fOYxeW-eGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 27, 2011)

This may have been asked before, but what do you guys consider the epoch of lyricism? Multies, Message, content, thematic writing? What do you guys treasure more in lyricism, and who do you guys think are the best lyricists?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a punch line kind of guy. A song can be fun to listen to without a message or theme. If it can make me laugh or make me listen again to get what they were saying then it's good. Not saying that songs don't need actual content, but it a song can beat about fuck all and still be appealing.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

Message, straight-up. Everything else is an add-on to a good message.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I just realized you consider 'rapping skill' the ability to rhyme words whereas I group all of this:
> 
> - Lyrics
> - Hold in the game
> ...


I figured that's all it was. Ah well what's done is done I guess. Anyway moving on. 





Dead Precedence said:


> This may have been asked before, but what do you guys consider the epoch of lyricism? Multies, Message, content, thematic writing? What do you guys treasure more in lyricism, and who do you guys think are the best lyricists?




I try to add a bit of it in everything I write. A song doesn't have to have a serious message to it and I'll still like it like even just straight punchlines. Still though it varies. I'd say that I'd be comfortable with more "message" songs than punchlines all the time though. Hard to describe since there's a lot of factors to mention. I will say that I'd love for a line to have multiple meanings to it even not in punchline form. If it doesn't then it'd have to be storytelling or have a deeper purpose otherwise I'd wonder why it's there. 

Not sure exactly how to put it out but it varies.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> This may have been asked before, but what do you guys consider the epoch of lyricism? Multies, Message, content, thematic writing? What do you guys treasure more in lyricism, and who do you guys think are the best lyricists?



Multies have more to do with flow than actual lyricism. Content and message seem pretty much one in the same. 

Anyway my choice for judging actual lyrics are punchlines/metaphors etc....Creative lines. 

"We got guns, big ones, extra large heat, humungous shit that won't fit up under your car seat" vs "I got more 4, 5's (.45's) and 9's than a deck of cards".

The 2nd line is so much more appealing to me than the first.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Pardon?
> 
> What sort of 'style' are we talking about? The way he dresses or the way he/she raps (i.e. fast, slow, punchlining, more inclined to complex rhyme schemes etc etc)? Because if we're talking about the way he/she raps it's clearily an indicator of 'rapping skill'..



For some reason I read style as how they dress, my mistake.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> This may have been asked before, but what do you guys consider the epoch of lyricism? Multies, Message, content, thematic writing? What do you guys treasure more in lyricism, and who do you guys think are the best lyricists?



When I was younger I used to think punchlines is what made a good lyricist, but I've noticed how gimmicky that stuff is. I like songs that have a certain poetic depth to them, where you can interpret what they're saying in two different ways with out the need of a simile.

Syntax + Metaphors are good as well. If the whole song is following a certain theme, then that shows good track writing. 

Rap is pretty weak when it comes to this, it has evolved into basically guys either drilling punchlines or just making really shallow songs with no heart in them. And I say this to even rappers who are not "pop" oriented.

Though I am rather open to all approaches of song writing.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 28, 2011)

Got Pharoahe Monch's new album (already heard it earlier this week though).

I like it, 4/5.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> This may have been asked before, but what do you guys consider the epoch of lyricism? Multies, Message, content, thematic writing? What do you guys treasure more in lyricism, and who do you guys think are the best lyricists?



Honestly it's never been just one thing.  It really depends on the genre and production style that amplifies my appreciation for lyricism.  It's really hard for me to pinpoint.  It's kinda the same for me for singing, kinda in the way how I put singers like Ian Curtis or Tom Waits or Iggy Pop above others like say Stevie Wonder or Dio.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Got Pharoahe Monch's new album (already heard it earlier this week though).
> 
> I like it, 4/5.



that dude goes to a gym near me. i had no idea he still made music.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> When I was younger I used to think punchlines is what made a good lyricist, but I've noticed how gimmicky that stuff is. I like songs that have a certain poetic depth to them, where you can interpret what they're saying in two different ways with out the need of a simile.
> 
> Syntax + Metaphors are good as well. If the whole song is following a certain theme, then that shows good track writing.
> 
> ...



This tbh, I'm much more impressed with a poetical touch in someone's songs, than Slaughterhouse esque punchlines, or having a complex rhyme scheme. (Though it's nice if you could incorparate the latter without sacrificing content). 

What I meant by content was the thematic element you incorparate into your raps and the execution of it basically, whereas message is basically subject matter. 

If I had to compare two differrent type of top notch lyrics than how about Eminem's insane rhyme patterns on Lose yourself, to Lupe's double entendres and ability to go over listener's heads in Failure.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> This tbh, I'm much more impressed with a poetical touch in someone's songs, than Slaughterhouse esque punchlines, or having a complex rhyme scheme. (Though it's nice if you could incorparate the latter without sacrificing content).
> 
> What I meant by content was the thematic element you incorparate into your raps and the* execution of it basically,* whereas message is basically subject matter.
> 
> If I had to compare two differrent type of top notch lyrics than how about Eminem's insane rhyme patterns on Lose yourself, to Lupe's double entendres and ability to go over listener's heads in Failure.



I think this is the most tangible way I can explain it for what I appreciate in lyricism.  I think that's why I really like artists like Biggie or Ghostface.  Their content isn't the most thought provoking or complex but they pull it off with such finesse and skill that all the positives shine through.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 28, 2011)

I appreciate all of it, which Eminem always does.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> If I had to compare two differrent type of top notch lyrics than how about Eminem's insane rhyme patterns on Lose yourself, to Lupe's double entendres and ability to go over listener's heads in Failure.



I would pick Eminem's style any day of the week. I think double entendres and such are great but if they are going over your head than....Well, you see the issue. The type of artist that goes over your head is always more respected in death than they ever would be alive because people go back and analyze and pick the music apart. Then they are like "OMG he was saying this!!!".

Sometimes people overlook the fact that music is entertaining. I see no entertainment in literally having to study a song to end up enjoying it. So really it comes down to a fine line for me. You have to be as creative as possible lyrically while making it "dumb" enough for me to catch onto.

Earlier I said I prefer punchlines and things like that but it still comes down to doing it well. No song should be stuffed full of punchlines or else it does become a gimmick. Punchlines are always best in a song that is just done well and they are mixed in to really add that extra umph. 

For example the Cash Money style of punchlines/creative lines is one of the worst gimmicky styles ever. Lloyd Banks back in his early days on the other hand, is one of the best to do it. Sometimes he tried to stuff too many punchlines into a song but when he just let them come more naturally he was ridiculous. 

One of my favorite lines ever though "I hate guns like I hate condoms, don't like the feel to it, but gotta be safe so I still use it".


----------



## Kisame (Mar 28, 2011)

So the consensus is that Eminem is the best?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> This may have been asked before, but what do you guys consider the epoch of lyricism? Multies, Message, content, thematic writing? What do you guys treasure more in lyricism, and who do you guys think are the best lyricists?



I don't think you can single anything out as necessarily being more important. It's an art, so there's more than one way to skin a cat. Take GZA, Masta Ace, 3 Stacks, all great lyricists, but they use different techniques & each to a different extent when they write. I don't even favour any technique.. I like anything done well. But I suppose I start going back on my word once rappers get closer to crossing over to R&B (or what passes for R&B now) and dance, etc. When genres mix they lose the original spirit of either one and become something new, which is only rarely interesting to me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shark said:


> So the consensus is that Eminem is the best?



If by 'best', you mean unlistenable, probably.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Sometimes people overlook the fact that music is entertaining. I see no entertainment in literally having to study a song to end up enjoying it. So really it comes down to a fine line for me. You have to be as creative as possible lyrically while making it "dumb" enough for me to catch onto.



I don't know why but this statement kinda irks me.  I guess kinda because I don't find music to just be entertainment.  Iono guess it's just me.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Mar 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't know why but this statement kinda irks me.  I guess kinda because I don't find music to just be entertainment.  Iono guess it's just me.


I don't see why it can't be both.Each type of music has it's own appeal and is best listened to in certain situations.There are times when you can listen to "Memories" by David Guetta and times when you can listen to "The End" by The Doors.
That being said,Lil Wayne type of rap is entertaining,you can party to it,blast it while you're driving or playing XBox with your friends,but in my opinion it will always have less artistic value than Nas type of rap.
Just my $0.02

P.S:Eminem sucks


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I would pick Eminem's style any day of the week. I think double entendres and such are great but if they are going over your head than....Well, you see the issue. The type of artist that goes over your head is always more respected in death than they ever would be alive because people go back and analyze and pick the music apart. Then they are like "OMG he was saying this!!!".
> 
> Sometimes people overlook the fact that music is entertaining. I see no entertainment in literally having to study a song to end up enjoying it. So really it comes down to a fine line for me. You have to be as creative as possible lyrically while making it "dumb" enough for me to catch onto.
> 
> ...



If I listen to a Stevie Wonder song (which are better written than a lot of rappers songs), there is nothing I have to study. It does not consist of punchlines, yet it has wonderful syntax and the like.


Nas - N.Y State of Mind

"Inhale deep like the words of my breath
I never sleep, cause sleep is the cousin of death
I lay puzzle as I backtrack to earlier times
Nothing's equivalent, to the new york state of mind "

There is nothing that you really have to "study" per say. It is ambiguous in its meaning, but even if you do not understand exactly what he is saying (though immediately you will probably have ideas) it still sounds good. 

I don't see why you have to study it or dumb it down to cheesy similes.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't know why but this statement kinda irks me.  I guess kinda because I don't find music to just be entertainment.  Iono guess it's just me.



I actually agree with you. My point is that if we drop all components and just step back and view the basics that's what it is. Its meant for people to listen to and enjoy. 

I view it as far more than just entertainment myself. For me it is inspiration, motivation.....Life, more or less. Music is my world. I would keep it over t.v. and movies or books. 

I was just pointing out that there is no need to overcomplicate to the point of losing entertainment value. 



Violent By Design said:


> If I listen to a Stevie Wonder song (which are better written than a lot of rappers songs), there is nothing I have to study. It does not consist of punchlines, yet it has wonderful syntax and the like.
> 
> I don't see why you have to study it or dumb it down to cheesy similes.



You picked a song you don't have to study. I am talking about ones so lyrically "cluttered" that you do. Obviously you can enjoy a song with a good flow and beat even if you don't get the lyrics. I listen to Salsa and Merengue music and know about 2 words in Spanish. The difference is here we are talking specifically about lyrics, not the overall enjoyment of the song. Lyrically I see no point in being overly complicated. 

Being smart or intelligent in music is what I like, not being a rocket scientist that I can't follow.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUTvAJiXwFM[/YOUTUBE]

 Also relates to this debate btw ^

Oh and can someone put me onto Banks' "ridiculous punchlines." I've heard so much about this shit, I wanna check it out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2011)

I usually can't listen to Lupe,but that is bangin.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh and can someone put me onto Banks' "ridiculous punchlines." I've heard so much about this shit, I wanna check it out.



They are all throughout his early mixtape days but 2 songs I can think of with multiple punchlines are:

Fall Back with Busta Rhymes and Fabolous and Fall back with Fabolous and Brandy. 2 completely different songs and I can't remember what all lines were in each.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2011)

Ehh. I never really rated Banks that much of a punch monster to be quite honest. Yes, he has some but ..His monotonous/robotic delivery 

I always felt that his hype and the hype around his punches was always riding the overall G-Unit hype. Dude never got much love out here in NY..I've seen him labelled a 'fabolous lite'

Cass & Fab are above him..


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

Lolwut? Dont know where u at, but Banks gets mad love in Queens  And Fab is overrated imo.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ehh. I never really rated Banks that much of a punch monster to be quite honest. Yes, he has some but ..His monotonous/robotic delivery



This was always a problem I saw with him. His voice was pretty monotone and lacked a lot of emotion. He can flow though.



> I always felt that his hype and the hype around his punches was always riding the overall G-Unit hype.



Hmm....I disagree here. I mean 50 was HUGE but G Unit was Banks's thing. Everyone knew he was the best actual rapper of the group. Would he have made it on his own? Who knows. But he made G Unit a competitor as far as actual skill. 50's buzz made them hot. 



> Dude never got much love out here in NY..I've seen him labelled a 'fabolous lite'
> 
> Cass & Fab are above him..



That's also odd to here since most people I was around thought he was the best of the 3. Well, Cassidy gave him a run but Fabolous......No. In fact him and Fab were on 3 or 4 songs together back earlier on and Banks took all of em. 

He may be considered "lite" as far as coming after Fab and having the same monotone delivery but certainly not when it comes to lyrical skill.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

Btw I also think Pap could be up there with Cass.


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2011)

Banks of 04 - 07 was a monster, i would recommend his mixtapes from that time


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

The funny thing about punchline artists is that they can't make an album for shit. I mean I liked Hunger For More but that was more loving Banks so much at the time that it was forgivable. 

They wasted all of their good punches on mixtapes and then people expected it on the albums and got little in that department.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 28, 2011)

Something about Banks causes me to not get into him. I hear he has skill and the rest but no matter what I just can't get into him. I don't know what it is. I guess he just doesn't "fit" for me. He's one of the only artists that no matter what they put out I can't get into them. 

Next week for 2 days I'm going to try and get all my rapping out in a hotel I'm getting since I can't be alone so hopefully I'll have something for people. The thing with these guys having bad albums is that they don't plan well enough. I write literally a song a day, each song is very lyrical so I make sure that I try to hit as much as I can topic-wise. I try to never make "random" songs if you get what I'm saying. Sure I have some stuff that's off the wall for mixtapes but at least everything has a purpose. It all has to be planned.

It depends on the person I suppose but I don't know how many of these guys can put out albums that are so "random". I wonder how they feel after it's all done.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2011)

The reason why punchline artist cannot make a good album is because they lack musical talent. They are basically comedians who take themselves too seriously. They have no vision, so when they construct an album everything comes off as soulless, generic, fake, forced or shallow. They would be better off just putting a bunch of battle tracks on their albums, but record companies don't like that. 

Lloyd Banks has always been wack. Terrible voice, no delivery, no ability to write a concept or a theme - he's just boring. I'd take Fabulous any day over him, Fabulous' work at least comes off as vibrant and charismatic, two things that Banks isn't.

 I think 50 Cent and Young Buck are munch better rappers than Banks as well, and their albums were better (at least early ones!).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lolwut? Dont know where u at, but Banks gets mad love in Queens  And Fab is overrated imo.



Yeah because getting love from YOUR own neighbourhood equates to NY as a whole/most of NY right?..

I'm talking from expericence..People I meet..People I argue with..Banks gets little to no love..



Cyphon said:


> Hmm....I disagree here. I mean 50 was HUGE but G Unit was Banks's thing. Everyone knew he was the best actual rapper of the group. Would he have made it on his own? Who knows. But he made G Unit a competitor as far as actual skill. 50's buzz made them hot.



ehh. I do concede he was the best rapper in the group even though I always had a preference for Buck..Buck has/had an horrible voice at times but his tracks were oozing 'energy'..like..'_I'll fuck you up for real_' sort of thing..



Cyphon said:


> That's also odd to here since most people I was around thought he was the best of the 3. Well, Cassidy gave him a run but Fabolous......No. In fact him and Fab were on 3 or 4 songs together back earlier on and Banks took all of em.



The problem with Cass is if you heard one verse it feels like you heard most of his verses..Dude been rapping about the same shit and the same way for most of his career..Though Cass fell off hard I still rate him above Banks overall.

Fab been spitting crazy for years.  Quote some of banks bars and when I find time I'll quote some of Fab's.

And beating or outdoing one in tracks is an argument I expressed more than once that, personally, holds little to no value. We don't know under which/what circumstances the tracks were recorded. Consistency is the best way..

and if we go by consistency Fab > Banks.



Violent By Design said:


> Lloyd Banks has always been wack. Terrible voice, no delivery, no ability to write a concept or a theme - he's just boring. I'd take Fabulous any day over him, Fabulous' work at least comes off as vibrant and charismatic, two things that Banks isn't.



I agree wholeheartedly. In fact most of people I come across would agree. I'm even surprised people are suggesting Banks > Fab.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never seen people hate on Banks in NY. I like how you speak for NY without support


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Fabulous' work at least comes off as vibrant and charismatic, two things that Banks isn't.



This is true actually. Even though Fab was monotone he was still able to capture emotion. That was Banks biggest flaw is that he didn't have ANY emotional connection. You can't connect with the audience you are finished.



> I think 50 Cent and Young Buck are munch better rappers than Banks as well, and their albums were better (at least early ones!).



I would agree with better artists, not better rappers. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Buck has/had an horrible voice at times but his tracks were oozing 'energy'..like..'_I'll fuck you up for real_' sort of thing..



True enough. 50 was my favorite artist and Banks was my favorite rapper of the group. Buck I liked, just not as much as the others.

Yayo on the other hand 



> Still rate him above Banks. Though Cass fell off hard I still rate him above Banks overall.



They both fell off hard and I don't listen to either of them now. Prime I would take Banks but Cassidy isn't really a step down, just a preference. 



> Fab been spitting crazy for years.  Quote some of banks bars and when I find time I'll quote some of Fab's.



I may go and collect some. Its been so long though. 



> And beating or outdoing one in tracks is an argument I expressed more than once that, personally, holds little to no value. We don't know under which/what circumstances the tracks were recorded. Consistency is the best way..
> 
> and if we go by consistency Fab > Banks.



Well you speak of consistency and Banks has consistently outshone him on tracks. Sure it isn't the only factor but when the specific tracks were basically just lyrical showcases and you have a consistent winner.....How can you deny that?

Even overall Banks was more consistent as far as punchlines. Fab was more consistent as an artist but we aren't arguing that.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Banks also has a lot better beat selection than Fab. His main problem is like everyone said the monotone voice. Apart, from that his bars are tight and he's practically the best lyrically out of prime G-Unit..

Though I did like Buck as well. Especially on this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkJ7Xag1PF8[/YOUTUBE]

It's not 03 though. Like 06 - 07 I think.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

G Unit always had excellent production.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I've never seen people hate on Banks in NY. I like how you speak for NY without support



Did I mention 'hate'..What you talkin about Cubey? I said he gets 'no love'.. didn't say he gets hate and I was talking about in relation to Fab..And I'm not NY's spokesperson..I made sure I highlighted that this is me speaking from my experiences..

Why you coming at me sideways?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

Point Blank are you talking current or past? I am confused now. I would probably agree with you currently but I don't listen to either of them enough to make an informed decision. 

But past I don't see how it is sleeping on Fab to say Banks was better. He was mixtape champ IIRC and they gave him the title of PLK. And that wasn't no Grammy shit.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Did I mention 'hate'..What you talkin about Cubey? I said he gets 'no love'.. didn't say he gets hate and I was talking about in relation to Fab..And I'm not NY's spokesperson..I made sure I highlighted that this is me speaking from my experiences..
> 
> Why you coming at me sideways?



My fault I'm buggin 

How would you compare Cass and Fab though?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2011)

Nah, in terms of actual content (metaphors, etc.) his lyrics are pretty basic. I still bump his stuff though. I like his flow and his stuff is pretty original. He's really talented musically.


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. I constantly see people hyping Cassidy up to be the next BasedGod. You can see his rhymes/punches coming from a mile away 

Anyways, more Buck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7KKqfTiWGQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know you guys hate him but Luda has better punchlines and better flow than Banks and Fab. And thats saying something because Banks and Fab can flow. He has emotion too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think anyone hates Luda. He can spit, but his solo shit is almost always lacking. He's the feature/remix king though


----------



## Deweze (Mar 28, 2011)

bob is poop


----------



## Based (Mar 28, 2011)

^ agreed. That diss track stank.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 28, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I know you guys hate him but Luda has better punchlines and better flow than Banks and Fab. And thats saying something because Banks and Fab can flow. He has emotion too.



I often forget about Luda but I don't agree about his punches being better. I honestly can't even remember that many good ones from him. I always thought his were a bit more over the top/forced than the others. 

I do remember one that stood out.

"I got big balls, I'm a sac king like Chris Webber". Awesome.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 28, 2011)

Possessed from rhyme asylum has some sick punchlines. 

and cosign at bob being poop.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2011)

B.o.B. haters


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2011)

I think B.o.B is dope. That diss track wasn't really a diss track though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 28, 2011)

I think that's as hard as B.o.B can go on disses guys....

I mean you might think it's a joke but it's the actual truth.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I know you guys hate him but Luda has better punchlines and better flow than Banks and Fab. And thats saying something because Banks and Fab can flow. He has emotion too.



No. Just no.

He's cool/aight. But he's not touching Fab, Banks nor Cass. No fucking way.

Infact I don't even recall one punch positively memorable from Luda..Every time I think of Luda that 'fill her up/baloons' shit is the only thing that comes to mind and then I just facepalm and smh..and then facepalm again..

and lol at that B.O.B 'diss'..I seen it two days ago, wanted to post it but didn't think people would give it attention/find it relevant..here's what that Tyler dude said about it:



> Whoa. I Don’t Think The ‘No Future’ Song Is Even A Diss. But, Ive Never Heard Him Spit Like That. Took Me By Surprise, Cus Its Tight. Still Hate That Airplanes Song Tho. It Has The Same Chord Progression As F****** ‘Love The Way You Lie’ And That One Song By Katy Perry. Actually, All The Music Now Days Have The Same Chord Progression, With That Dumbass Techno Synth, Or Like, Garage Band Drums.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 29, 2011)

Till I collapse.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 29, 2011)

Childish Gambino can fuckin flow. Donal Glover is a talented man. That is all I have to say

[YOUTUBE]cnfwTlucg0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Mar 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]naA8ST-1sNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't hate on Bob


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 30, 2011)

Luda on the Country Shit remix...from the ReturnOf4Eva Mixtape  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c53AHClVhEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Mar 30, 2011)

Magic by B.o.B is a fantastic song.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant really listen to Luda because half the time he just sounds like his shouting over a mic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone here listen to Cunninlynguists?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

I do, you listen to their new album?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 30, 2011)

no, I was going to ask if it is worth checking out.


----------



## Scud (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, definitely worth checking them out. I love their shit.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2011)

B.o.B. is great  .

Thoughts on Tyga? From what I've heard he's good and I'd consider him to be underrated.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> no, I was going to ask if it is worth checking out.



The group in general is worth checking out.  One of the best of the decade, bar none.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2011)

Tyga goes hard. Definitely underrated. Butisn't he signed to Young Money or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 30, 2011)

Tyga is signed to young money


----------



## Colderz (Mar 30, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> I don't see why it can't be both.Each type of music has it's own appeal and is best listened to in certain situations.There are times when you can listen to "Memories" by David Guetta and times when you can listen to "The End" by The Doors.
> That being said,Lil Wayne type of rap is entertaining,you can party to it,blast it while you're driving or playing XBox with your friends,but in my opinion it will always have less artistic value than Nas type of rap.
> Just my $0.02
> 
> P.S:Eminem sucks



Not sure if serious to the last part.


Anyways thanks to everyone who suggested a few rap artist. I'm liking alot of them.


----------



## God (Mar 30, 2011)

Never looked into Tyga  Any suggestions?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 30, 2011)

Dont like him so im a bad reference


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Never looked into Tyga  Any suggestions?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXywEieUu6c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYRuGZAXZPk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV3MTXeH-uU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8fP1mJpFS0[/YOUTUBE]


I like these songs of his.


----------



## God (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

My ears

why does it hurt so much :[


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 30, 2011)

Just trying to promote my boys and their beats.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> I cant really listen to Luda because half the time he just sounds like his shouting over a mic.



Biggie? :ho


----------



## Tex (Mar 31, 2011)

Jazz Addixx anyone?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9umXqMoINQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbnD0YCF740[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 31, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Biggie? :ho



Vinnie Paz

Yo do you listen to Elzhi as well?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2011)

Elmatic is what im waiting for.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 31, 2011)

Him and OBL need to make a duo album


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2011)

Man I wish there was a longer version of this

[YOUTUBE]X2C1gyAubMo[/YOUTUBE]

Its so good it brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a fucking great jam.  I always blast that song when I host parties.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 1, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Man I wish there was a longer version of this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]X2C1gyAubMo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Its so good it brings a tear to my eye



KRIT smashed this.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lsCQG-2l7TE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

Big K.R.I.T.'s album was released.  Everyone grab a copy it's a free download so it ain't illegal yo


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2011)

How is it?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

It's legit


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

^'legit' doesn't say much for it...

Could you elaborate..please..(I'm on limited broadband, sad I know, I have to be picky with my D/Ls)


----------



## Colderz (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone heard the song "Talkin 2 Myself" by Eminem?

Does he really think he would lose to Lil Wayne, T.I. and Kanye west?

I mean there all good, but I wouldn't say Eminem is below them, hell he was named Artist of the decade.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

The album is fucking good so get it if you can.

As for Eminem as artist of the decade, is this hip hop or music in general?  Cause either way that's a joke.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2011)

Lil Wayne had more influence than Eminem did.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Lil Wayne and Kanye West a lot more than Eminem last decade.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^'legit' doesn't say much for it...
> 
> Could you elaborate..please..(I'm on limited broadband, sad I know, I have to be picky with my D/Ls)



you're pirating brah, dont be spoiled.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually he is not, Big KRIT is giving out the album for free.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

and I've always hated the term ARTIST OF THE DECADE, since that's a bunch of bs.  Even in well established decades where time has had a good chance to examine and look over there's no clear cut winner.  The best example would be the 70's with Punk, Prog rock, Post Punk, Funk, Soul firing on all cylinders you can't pick just one group or musician.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The album is fucking good so get it if you can.
> 
> As for Eminem as artist of the decade, is this hip hop or music in general?  Cause either way that's a joke.


It was Mtv is some music corporation that named Eminem that.


Super Mike said:


> Lil Wayne had more influence than Eminem did.



Not really, Lil Wayne doesn't really inspire people.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> and I've always hated the term ARTIST OF THE DECADE, since that's a bunch of bs.  Even in well established decades where time has had a good chance to examine and look over there's no clear cut winner.  The best example would be the 70's with Punk, Prog rock, Post Punk, Funk, Soul firing on all cylinders you can't pick just one group or musician.


how is that any different from giving anything a label? it is merely an opinion.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2011)

Influence =/= inspiration. Lil Wayne has been to biggest rapper around the past decade. There really isn't much competition. You have Kanye, Jay Z, but not many others had as much of a hold as he did. Eminem fell of hard after 04/05.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Influence =/= inspiration. Lil Wayne has been to biggest rapper around the past decade. There really isn't much competition. You have Kanye, Jay Z, but not many others had as much of a hold as he did. Eminem fell of hard after 04/05.



Not really, considering when Lil Wayne came out of jail, it was big, but not many people were happy as when Eminem came out of rehab and came out with recovery. 

Eminem has even admitted that recovery wasn't suppose to be a big time hardcore rap cd like his past ones. There suppose to show what he's going through.

Also I would say Eminem has bigger influence and a bigger inspiration the lil wayne. 

When people want some to listen to someone, and get inspired or influenced or just understanding. Eminem is bigger then Lil wayne.

Though we have two different opinions.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Has anyone heard the song "Talkin 2 Myself" by Eminem?



One of my favorite songs from the album so yes.



> Does he really think he would lose to Lil Wayne, T.I. and Kanye west?



No, I doubt he does. It was more just a change in his whole demeanor and an overreaching to fit back in the industry after so long of an absence. 

The issue is that he never had the need to be so humble or alienate his fans in such a way. His fans are used to him being aggressor and coming out against terrible music and instead he joined it. It was a sad day for Em but oh well. 



> I mean there all good, but I wouldn't say Eminem is below them, hell he was named Artist of the decade.



He certainly isn't below them but it isn't because of being given accolades like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lil Wayne had more influence than Eminem did.



LOLZ....this is funny. Kanye had a bigger influence, Jay-z had a bigger influence, Eminem had a bigger influence, fuck 50 cent had a way bigger influence then Lil wayne. Just cause lil wayne got all the white kids to listen to him doesn't make him a inspiration. When Lil wayne makes a song as big as Lose Yourself or in the club or 99 problems or Jesus walks then maybe I'll start seeing a REAL influence. 

In terms of skill, wayne is far worse then any of those artist. This isn't even arguable. Kanye isn't even lyrical and he's still far better then wayne. All wayne's albums/mixtapes put together don't match Get Rich or Die Trying. If wayne has a album that sold 12,000,000 albums by itself, then get back at me. 

I don't mind if people don't like Em, really it's your choice. I never liked Nas, ever. Not a big fan of biggie either. And I hate Kanye. But I can admit the influence and skill they got. To say Lil wayne, a shit rapper that makes it big off shit music, is a bigger influence then Em? A Artist who has 3 albums over 10 million sold each, a huge movie, a Grammy song, and a CD that was horrible *Encore* still sell over 5 million, a guy who basically opened up the rap game for white people, shit a white boy who took over the game from 2000-2004. And Lil wayne has the bigger influence? Come on now


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 1, 2011)

So the KRIT album is good?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 1, 2011)

as far as i'm concerned grammy's are bullshit
If "lollipop" got one then they should be giving them out like candy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The album is fucking good so get it if you can.



Thanks. Will do.



Violent By Design said:


> you're pirating brah, dont be spoiled.



It ain't even like that bredjin. If I go over my limit I can only D/L at certain times of the day. Besides it ain't pirating  it's a free d/l album. He's giving it away.



Deweze said:


> as far as i'm concerned grammy's are bullshit
> If "lollipop" got one then they should be giving them out like candy



Let em lick the (w)rapper.



crazymtf said:


> a guy who basically opened up the rap game for white people,



Lol, you got gassed somewhere in the middle of that post and ended up writing that.

White people been moving and supporting hip-hop since like forever..and if you mean opened the door for white rappers..No, they've been around before Em aswell...Yeah, no white rapper got close to be as big as he is/was before him but then again no white rapper is as close to be as big as he is/was after him so..

If you mean he opened up the rap game to a bunch of suburban teenagers, that at some point in their lives ended up bleaching their heads, picking up ebonics, fantasized about living out '8 mile' and got online to overrate him to no end..then you have a case 

and the album sales..well, IIRC back then even Lil flip was a platinum artist..


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, those same suburban teenagers who then changed to lip piercings and tight jeans for wayne. But nowhere near the same level eminem effected the world. And yes, other albums did extremely well back then, even shit ones, but the way Em sold...come on now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, those same suburban teenagers who then changed to lip piercings and tight jeans for wayne. But nowhere near the same level eminem effected the world. And yes, other albums did extremely well back then, even shit ones, but the way Em sold...come on now.



That still don't change that what you asserted is inaccurate. Eminem didn't open up the rap game for/to 'white people'.

I didn't contest Eminem's effect..But now that I'm thinking about it, Wayne has 'run' the game for how long now? and in this age..internet, album leaks etc etc..

And for all the criticism Wayne's music gets..i.e 'Lollipop'..There's a 'Without me' in Em's catalogue..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

Eminem is more of a house hold name than Lil Wayne for sure, and most of that reputation was made in the last decade (marshall mathers LP - Relapse), I would definitely claim that Eminem is more influential in those regards. He is an all-time great (though to be fair, even if you don't like him even Lil Wayne will have a similar distinction). 

If you're talking about who's been hotter or more cool, than Lil Wayne is for sure. Yes, "white kids" listen to Lil Wayne (just like they do with Kanye West, Eminem and Jay Z ~_~) but so do "black kids" - so I don't get that argument at all. I don't understand that argument, is one implying that Eminem is more popular with the minority demo-graph than Lil Wayne? . 

Sales is rather pointless to talk about. As someone said, after 2004 Eminem fell off pretty hard. You're comparing Eminem (and 50 cent's) early albums that came out a decade ago, when some people couldn't even figure out how to use Napster - piracy has come a long way since then. Eminem's recent work doesn't outsell Wayne's. Lil Wayne's hustle has basically made him a house hold name. His mixtapes are (or recently were) "in", which you can't say for a lot of artist. I can't really recall a rapper who was so successful with mixtape whoring. 

Just in general, Lil Wayne is a pop culture phenomenon the way Eminem was at the start of the millennium. If we're talking about the most influential, hottest or popular artist form 00-09 Lil Wayne would deserve much consideration.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2011)

Suburban white kids love Eminem. I live in the suburbs. Kids that I never thought liked rap ended up listening to Eminem. At that same time around 07 it happened with Wayne too. I was hanging out with 2 of my friends and we were hanging with these suburban white kids and one of them said "Hey, did you hear the new Wayne album?" "Yeah man, it's tight". It's a similar situation. Very similar.  Regardless who cares who's influence is bigger? The fact is that there are kids listening to the both of them that don't even touch a Biggie, Nas, Tupac, even a Jay record that's not BP3. There's a reason why. Both are influential artists. They've just influenced at different times. Beginning of the 2000s Em, 2007+ Lil Wayne.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> That still don't change that what you asserted is inaccurate. Eminem didn't open up the rap game for/to 'white people'.
> 
> I didn't contest Eminem's effect..But now that I'm thinking about it, Wayne has 'run' the game for how long now? and in this age..internet, album leaks etc etc..
> 
> And for all the criticism Wayne's music gets..i.e 'Lollipop'..There's a 'Without me' in Em's catalogue..



Are you seriously stating that Em didn't open up the rap game to the "MASS" of white people. Sure there were white people listening to rap before Eminem but the way he took middle america and those white kids who would never listen to rap before him, Em did that. 

Wayne ran the game for awhile, through 2006 *I think?* till 2009. His buzz isn't nearly as big as it use to be. Shit does he even have a single atm? Haven't heard any new song in awhile from him. Where's Em, a guy who basically went missing for 4 years in this game, came back with relapse, a horror-core album and still sold very well for today standers. And then Recovery, which sold more then 4 million world Wide. Yes I'd say Em still outsells Wayne and is still talked about more then Wayne. And since every song they feature each other on, Em always is ranked the better artist, it's not hard to see who is the stronger rapper. 

And did you seriously compare "Lolipop" with no lyrical sense at all to a witty song like without me? Atleast pick something like "Ass like that" which is more on the level of Lolipop. And to push it even more name a Wayne song that was as powerful as Stan or as big as Lose Yourself. Wayne did his thing, but he didn't have the influence artist like Em, Jay, Pac had. Not even close.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

Lolipop is better than all of Eminems joke songs.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

No, it's not. Lolipop better then "Hi My Name Is", "Real Slim Shady", and "Without me" ? Do people not care about lyrics here...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> No, it's not. Lolipop better then "Hi My Name Is", "Real Slim Shady", and "Without me" ? Do people not care about lyrics here...



1) Music is more than just "lyrics". I don't think to many people would dance to Hi My Name is.

2) All of those songs you just listed have horrendous lyrics and they are amongst Eminems worst work.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally don't think Lil Wayne and Em are all that comparable. Wayne was huge for a bit when the game was down because he was really the only one even trying. Em made the game bigger, period. When it was already hot. When a lot of people were on fire Eminem was burning down forests. 

Em is a living legend. He has a similar kind of infamy that people like Biggie and Pac have when dead. Wayne doesn't have that. If Wayne died he wouldn't even have that. 

So yeah, Wayne was hot for a bit but he isn't Em tier in regards to pretty much anything.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> 1) Music is more than just "lyrics". I don't think to many people would dance to Hi My Name is.
> 
> 2) All of those songs you just listed have horrendous lyrics and they are amongst Eminems worst work.



Wouldn't dance to Lolipop either, bump it in the car maybe. Lolipop's beat is way to slow for clubs. 

Your comparing lyrics like 
*"I'm like a head trip to listen to cuz I'm only giving you
Things you joke about with your friends inside your living room
The only difference is I got the balls to say it
In front of y'all and I don't gotta be frost or sugar coated at all
I just get on a mic and spit it and whether you like to admit it
I just shitted better than 90 percent of you rappers out there
Then you wonder how can kids eat up these albums like Valiums"*

To 
"Okay, lil mama had a swag like mine
even wear her hair down her back like mine
i make her feel right when its wrong like lyin
Man, she ain never had a love like mine
n' man i aint never seen a ass like hers
and that pussy in my mouth had me at a loss fo words
told her to back it up like erp erp"

Really? :amazed And your right, it's not all about lyrics. I'm talking about who makes better music. In which Em has far better lyrics. Voice alone, wayne is almost unlistenable. Then let's just add on the quality of the actual song. Real Slim Shady takes a hell of a lot more skill to write and rap then Lolipop. 

But if you wanna judge a song solo based on if you can shake your ass to it, go for it. Then it's no wonder the rap game is such shit now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Are you seriously stating that Em didn't open up the rap game to the "MASS" of white people. Sure there were white people listening to rap before Eminem but the way he took middle america and those white kids who would never listen to rap before him, Em did that.



I'm not suggesting it. I'm stating it. 

Middle class american white kids always had a thing for hip hop..Since the NWA days and probably even before that..

Em just so happened to be the individual they identified themselves with, for obvious reasons..Perhaps they became more devoted followers because of him but he didn't open up the rap game to the 'mass' of white people. That's a wrong notion.

And even if you want to look at it differently, white american suburban kids hardly outnumber the millions of white people worldwide that were pushing hip-hop before him. So again, not 'mass' of white people.



crazymtf said:


> Where's Em, a guy who basically went missing for 4 years in this game, came back with relapse, a horror-core album and still sold very well for today standers. And then Recovery, which sold more then 4 million world Wide. Yes I'd say Em still outsells Wayne and is still talked about more then Wayne.



Again, I never contested Em's impact/effect..And you keep on mentioning sales as if it's a fail-proof way of proving superiority in quality..Dude, Crank Dat is a 3x plat single..Justin Bieber rapes the charts..

And Em being more talked about than Wayne..I don't know, like honestly, I've got serious doubts about that one..Anyways, it's irrelevant I never said anything in that respect.




crazymtf said:


> And since every song they feature each other on, Em always is ranked the better artist, it's not hard to see who is the stronger rapper.



Did I say otherwise? 



crazymtf said:


> And did you seriously compare "Lolipop" with no lyrical sense at all to a witty song like without me? Atleast pick something like "Ass like that" which is more on the level of Lolipop.





Violent By Design said:


> Lolipop is better than all of Eminems joke songs.



VDB expressed my feelings for me. And I don't rate that shit 'witty'..I rate it 'corny/lame as fuck'.

At least to lollipop I can get some ass/head to. default win.




crazymtf said:


> And to push it even more name a Wayne song that was as powerful as Stan or as big as Lose Yourself. Wayne did his thing, but he didn't have the influence artist like Em, Jay, Pac had. Not even close.



This is so random..why should I do that?..Is it gonna help me prove further my point that Em didn't open up the rap game for/to white people?..

Quote me asserting that Wayne had the same influence as Em, Jay, Pac did..I didn't.

In any case..A Millie may not have received all the nominations and accolades that Lose Yourself did..Not hard to see as one as a much bigger pop appeal than the other..but I'd say it was as big as Lose Yourself..at least in the hip hop community..

Though I appreciate/like the rhyming schemes on Lose Yourself..8 Mile helped carrying that track..

A Millie had roads going crazy..How many artists wanted a slice and jumped on it?..How many radio rotations?..How many times you hit the club and that shit was on?

and I wouldn't necessarily call 'Stan' a powerful song..It didn't move me, at all..but it's good though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm using sales only to show the influence of the artist. I'm not targeting only you, I'm targeting the people saying otherwise. Influence wise, sales are important factor. 

Again I still think Em opened up the mass of white people. I listened to DMX before I even liked em. Wasn't a big hiphop head but enjoyed some Pac and DMX. Then all of a sudden Em comes out and everyone in my school is like "Fuck Rock, rap is in. If a white guy can do it, it's all good" then white people began dying their hair, telling people to fuck themselves, be a rebel due to Em being that rebel icon. Then Em decided to dress gangsta around the time Eminem show came out, 50 cent was getting the street buzzed, oh bam now all the white boys wearing baggie pants *I was one of them*. Yeah when the black artist were doing it back in the 90's and early 2000 you didn't see the white people follow that trend. But once Em wore baggy pants, it was ok for the white kids to do it. 

I use middle America cause I'm sure Em grabbed them. But as a person who LIVED in NYC and saw the change in the game when Em came. And how easy it was for white people to accept rap as a genre finally, it happened. I seriously don't think Wayne would be nearly as big with the white kids if Em didn't enter the game and let these white people say "It's ok to like rap, it's not just a black thing anymore". 

But maybe we just won't see eye to eye here. If not guess we just have to agree to disagree. 

And Lolz no Mili did not have the same buzz Lose yourself did. It didn't even have the same buzz In the Club did, and in the club wasn't played as much as lose yourself. Maybe Mili was big in the clubs, but clubs =/ radio/sales. Sure it got played, but there's no way to really compare them in terms of club play. Sales play does however show which one had more influence or what was listened to more. Again Get Rich or Die trying is 12,000,000. Lil wayne's album sold?...

Like I said I give Wayne credit for his hustle. He did his thing. However he also came into the game when rap was at it's worst. Who else was really pushing the rap game? Where's Em came out there was plenty of great artist out. He still out shined quite alot.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm using sales only to show the influence of the artist. I'm not targeting only you, I'm targeting the people saying otherwise. *Influence wise, sales are important factor. *



Not even.  Look at the music just for the past 60 years and most of the musician's that are now cited as the most influential or important weren't all huge sellers.  An easy example would be The Velvet Underground whose first album sold like 13,000 copies, now that album is cited as one of the foundations and cornerstones in Noise/Punk/Alternative music.  Sales are cool and all but in the long term they honestly really don't mean shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Not even.  Look at the music just for the past 60 years and most of the musician's that are now cited as the most influential or important weren't all huge sellers.  An easy example would be The Velvet Underground whose first album sold like 13,000 copies, now that album is cited as one of the foundations and cornerstones in Noise/Punk/Alternative music.  Sales are cool and all but in the long term they honestly really don't mean shit.



Not that I have a problem with your point but you shouldn't use an outside genre to make an example for rap. Rap has always been in its own little world so you should use something from rap.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Not even.  Look at the music just for the past 60 years and most of the musician's that are now cited as the most influential or important weren't all huge sellers.  An easy example would be The Velvet Underground whose first album sold like 13,000 copies, now that album is cited as one of the foundations and cornerstones in Noise/Punk/Alternative music.  Sales are cool and all but in the long term they honestly really don't mean shit.



No clue who that is 

Well I meant for Rap. The majority of influence comes from that music being big and selling alot = influence on what people wear/talk and so on.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lil Wayne had more influence than Eminem did.



Rofl     k


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Not that I have a problem with your point but you shouldn't use an outside genre to make an example for rap. Rap has always been in its own little world so you should use something from rap.



Well the same can be said about Jazz and funk or what have you.  Just look at Jazz where Kenny G is(was I'm not entirely sure) the best selling artist from the genre.  I mean this is the same genre that was graced by Coltrane, Monk, Mingus.  I stand by sales being cool but in the long term and when it comes down to it, it's not important.

I mean for a LOOOONG time MC Hammer was THE best selling Hip Hop artist.  Seriously think about that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm using sales only to show the influence of the artist. I'm not targeting only you, I'm targeting the people saying otherwise. Influence wise, sales are important factor.
> 
> Again I still think Em opened up the mass of white people. I listened to DMX before I even liked em. Wasn't a big hiphop head but enjoyed some Pac and DMX. Then all of a sudden Em comes out and everyone in my school is like "Fuck Rock, rap is in. If a white guy can do it, it's all good" then white people began dying their hair, telling people to fuck themselves, be a rebel due to Em being that rebel icon. Then Em decided to dress gangsta around the time Eminem show came out, 50 cent was getting the street buzzed, oh bam now all the white boys wearing baggie pants *I was one of them*. Yeah when the black artist were doing it back in the 90's and early 2000 you didn't see the white people follow that trend. But once Em wore baggy pants, it was ok for the white kids to do it.
> 
> ...



Ok so you're saying that white kids that got into hip-hop after Em outnumber the white kids that were into hip-hop before Em? Explain the artists that were going 6x 7x 8x  plat worldwide before him..This is just so wrong.

As I said, some white kids identified themselves with Em but the great majority were already hip-hop followers..Em didn't open it up for no damn mass white people..Hell Vanilla Ice had it locked way before him..C'mon now. *Sigh*. W/e.

Did Lose Yourself even have a buzz?..I don't know man..When I'm talking buzz I'm talking people actually checking for it, talking about it online/on road..other artists trying to smash it..and to some extent club and radio play..

Nobody that I remember cared to touch Lose Yourself..Which is understandable since its OST of a film and is also more pop appealing..but like eh..That song was pretty much carried by the film..and there you go to the sales again..VBD said it better..some people back then didn't even know how to use napster..Piracy has come along way..and I like how you randomly inserted In da Club in the conversation..

What do you mean by who else was pushing the rap game?..Since you're constantly mentioning sales..IIRC..When Wayne 'took over' there were artists doing numbers/going plat..so it's not like hip hop was stagnant..

Eh. W/e.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I mean for a LOOOONG time MC Hammer was THE best selling Hip Hop artist.  Seriously think about that.



I don't know much about hammer. Was he influential to the population back then?

Anyway I believe sales generally do have an impact (at least in rap) on how much influence you have. At least for the highest sellers. If THAT many people are listening they are following you for more than just music. They are following your entire lifestyle. 

There are also different types of influences. In rap Rakim was a major influence on other rappers but he wasn't a major influence on culture in general. Flip that an Eminem isn't a major influence on other rappers but he has made a pretty big cultural impact.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Em has influenced a decent amount of rappers in his prime 

What are people using as "influence?" And more importantly is that influence, negative or positive?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> *I don't know much about hammer. Was he influential to the population back then?*
> 
> Anyway I believe sales generally do have an impact (at least in rap) on how much influence you have. At least for the highest sellers. If THAT many people are listening they are following you for more than just music. They are following your entire lifestyle.
> 
> There are also different types of influences. In rap Rakim was a major influence on other rappers but he wasn't a major influence on culture in general. Flip that an Eminem isn't a major influence on other rappers but he has made a pretty big cultural impact.



This says it all right here.  He did not.  He sold 10 million on just one album.  Now he's a joke.  Well he was always a joke, but my point here is proven.  

Rakim wasn't a huge seller but now he's considered the first modern MC.  It took nearly a DECADE for Paid in Full to crack a million in sales.

De La Soul's first album barely scratched the top 25 in the Hip Hop charts, now it's considered one of the best hip hop albums of all time and extremely influential in the way it changed sampling and production.

Mos Def's first album a landmark in the East Coast Alternative Hip Hop scene barely sold  half a million.

Sales do not really give a definitive picture of lasting influence.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ok so you're saying that white kids that got into hip-hop after Em outnumber the white kids that were into hip-hop before Em? Explain the artists that were going 6x 7x 8x  plat worldwide before him..This is just so wrong.
> 
> As I said, some white kids identified themselves with Em but the great majority were already hip-hop followers..Em didn't open it up for no damn mass white people..Hell Vanilla Ice had it locked way before him..C'mon now. *Sigh*. W/e.
> 
> ...



Guess I just lived with people who opened up after Em. I also meant Eminem opened it up for the mass of white people who never liked rap or still don't and just like Em. Em's line *"But I already hit middle america by now, it's just parents haven't heard of me till 8 mile came out. Now they saying I'm not such a bad guy, people thought I did a career suicide. So now I gotta turn back into the bad guy" *

But guess just agree to disagree on that one. 

Lose yourself had buzz. So much buzz that it won a Oscar. So much buzz that it was one of the longest lasting songs on TRL *Ugh that show...worst host ever next to BET* SO much buzz that it went past Hip-hop and became a national world wide hit. A mili did that amount of buzz? Shit I don't even remember hearing a Mili as much as Lolipop let alone NEAR Lose yourself. And I mentioned In the Club cause that's more like Mili, club type song. And In the club had more buzz, far more. 

And fine lets not talk about sales then. How about views on youtube? How about the amount of fans the artist have? How the hell can we compare if I can't bring up something as simple as fans when in comes to the fact of how much appeal a artist had and the influence they had on the game? It's dumb. And keep bringing up the past. Then how is Recovery selling so well, in 2011, if people can just download it? 

Ok let's not talk about sales. Not Afraid and Love the Way You lie having more views then any song Lil wayne put out. Shit not Afraid alone has more views then any video alone Lil wayne put out. But then if you dismiss youtube videos, what do we go on? Do we just go on "What I hear people bump in the car" cause then I haven't heard wayne at all since "Forever" and I'll find it hard to believe anyone saying Wayne took the best spot on that song. 

So if we can't use sales, views, or just about anything, how do we really compare how much a artist effected the game. Cause it make sense to me to use sales, views, and who people are talking about. In which case Eminem again is bigger buzz atm. 

And I'm not saying Wayne was the only one. I was saying what competition did he have back in 2007? Not much compared to now. Wayne did his thing, but to say he had the same impact as Em is still silly. As Cyphon said when Em dies he'll go down as a legend. Wayne will go down as another rapper.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf stop posting Em related nonsense in this thread and go post your thoughts on my ''God of War 4..??..'' thread in the gaming department you lazy bitch, I know for a fact you've been there lurking but you didn't post in it.

Kratos will tear you and Em new ones so you can make love to each other quicker and easier. 

Only joking. I think. But nah seriously go post in the thread even though I think I recall you saying you don't like God of War you're still a gamer and a reviewer right?..Show some interest.

Edit - I was hoping to post this before your next post. Too late.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

Influence is one of those tricky things that only gets fleshed out in the long term.  When it's cited by critics, listeners, and other artists as something that sounded new, changed their views of the genre, or perfected a style.  Sales give us a view in the short term but real lasting influence is something or someone that people still talk about years if not decades after it's debut.  

I can name numerous examples, John Lydon (of the Sex Pistols, which EVERYONE knows about) had a second band that wasn't huge but is now regarded as extremely influential and probably the first Post-Rock act.  Do we really need to bring up John Coltrane who decades after his death is still looked at as one of the finest Jazz musicians.  Muddy Water's didn't sell a lot of records but he's one of the cornerstones of Blues.  We still talk about Biggie and 2pac.  It's the legacy and body of work that makes them influential, that cements their status.  Eminem, like him or not, has that.  Lil Wayne?  Who knows it's honesty too early to tell, but he probably wont.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

I love God of War 2. Enjoyed 1. 3 was a disappointment. I will post I guess.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> This says it all right here.  He did not.  He sold 10 million on just one album.  Now he's a joke.  Well he was always a joke, but my point here is proven.
> 
> Rakim wasn't a huge seller but now he's considered the first modern MC.  It took nearly a DECADE for Paid in Full to crack a million in sales.
> 
> ...



You are speaking of influence _within_ the music. The debate (as far as I can tell) is about influence outside of music. 

So while you are making a sound argument, it isn't really relevant to the one that they were having....If I am reading it correctly.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

I meant outside the music, more about the influence and appeal to people in general. In terms of music, could go either way. I dunno how many artist look up to wayne, hope not many  Even Em adapted that punchline shit cause it became popular so yes wayne is popular and influenced enough to make even Em try his hand at making full songs about punchlines.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2011)

Em really does need to cut that punchline shit out  His verses on Session One, 2.0 Boys, All She Wrote, etc were


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Agreed. I don't mind when he mixes it. Echo he did just fine IMO. I need a doctor - 2 punchlines = great verses. I think he'll move away from it for his next album.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Em just needs to quit honestly. He is too worried about what people think now. He just seems like he is trying way too hard when before it all seemed natural and real.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2011)

Well INAD may not have had punchlines but idk his flow/voice just didn't sit well with me. Honestly felt like Dre killed him on it. And yeah, now that he's back on his Shady shit with Slaughterhouse, he might move away from the Young Money flow..

Not sure about Em retiring though. He still has at least 1 or 2 good albums left imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Em just needs to quit honestly. He is too worried about what people think now. He just seems like he is trying way too hard when before it all seemed natural and real.



I disagree. I think he just needs to focus on having fun with music again. Alot of recovery felt like he went back to just enjoy making music. Taking subjects and rapping about it. Songs like 25 to life, Spacebound, love the way you lie, going through changes, talking 2 myself all had a subject matter. And he can still come hard with good punchlines = almost famous was dope. Don't care what people say. 

It just seems that he's now lost. He's rapping about really just food and "Shit" as in "Shit and fuck and piss" and he's lost. Not fitting in, just bored. Like Recovery he got all the shit off his chest, now he's stuck. 

I need a doctor gave him a subject/direction and he did just fine. He needs more of that. Hopefully he does fairly well with his next album. Or do a D12 album, he seems so stress free on those type of tracks cause he's amongst friends. Hit me with your best shot/Going crazy were good because he felt like he was amongst his group again. All she wrote, roman's revenge, and so on felt like he was trying to fit in with those artist...no.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

The problem I have is you are just doing a lot of wishful thinking. I am with you on it, I hope he goes back but I don't think he will. He went from embracing the corny white guy to being the white guy who had to be as cool as all of his black friends. Drugs were his safety blanket and he has lost that. If he doesn't get it back it may just be all downhill. 

Just looking at him he doesn't seem comfortable with himself anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> The problem I have is you are just doing a lot of wishful thinking. I am with you on it, I hope he goes back but I don't think he will. He went from embracing the corny white guy to being the white guy who had to be as cool as all of his black friends. Drugs were his safety blanket and he has lost that. If he doesn't get it back it may just be all downhill.
> 
> Just looking at him he doesn't seem comfortable with himself anymore.



I don't really think it's that. I think it's more he released Relapse and had fun. He made a goofy horror themed album. He tried something new, like he does on every album even encore. He went for the accents. Was it horrible? Well I enjoyed Relapse for what it was, but defintatly not the album I wanted for his comeback. Now this is how I viewed Recovery. 

I don't know how many people here stay up to date with his leaks. But a few songs recently that have been leaked seem from the Re-up time period or maybe a little later. G.O.A.T, The Apple, I get Money Freestyle, Ballin, Difficult and so on. You look at GOAT and The I get Money Freestyle and you get this feeling he wanted to return to the rap game with this mean, aggressive, fuck you to everyone style. However his lyrics on these songs are pretty basic. You can tell he was angry all these other rappers like Wayne and Kanye were getting love and he was getting none. 

So with Recovery I think he looked back and listened to these old songs again. He thought "Why come back at this angry white guy who's mad that these people became famous?" He's older, he wanted less conterversy, he wanted to speak about more personal problems and such. So with Recovery he just did him again, focused on himself and made music he enjoyed making. 

He doesn't seem awkward in conversations. He seems like "I really don't wanna be in the spotlight anymore. Much rather just make music and have people enjoy it" I can understand this. Em just liked to create music, help his team, and continue doing that. You can tell from how much time he spends creating his albums and the work he puts on his teams albums. Em never needed the conversations, and the publicity, and the fame. He just wanted to create music, make money, and be left alone. But we all know that's not how becoming famous works 

I felt his recent features are just to keep the label happy. He's on basically anyone worth a shit, or getting notice, album now days. He spits a few bars, and people still like it even if it's shit. When he raps on something with his friends, he sounds alot more like "Hey I'm having fun with music again" except Boy 2.0, that just sucked. 

Least this is how I see it.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2011)

2.0 Boys was good solely cuz of Royce/Crook


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

2.0 Boys was terrible period. There isn't one verse on there I thought was better than okay.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lose yourself had buzz. So much buzz that it won a Oscar. So much buzz that it was one of the longest lasting songs on TRL *Ugh that show...worst host ever next to BET* SO much buzz that it went past Hip-hop and became a national world wide hit. A mili did that amount of buzz? Shit I don't even remember hearing a Mili as much as Lolipop let alone NEAR Lose yourself. And I mentioned In the Club cause that's more like Mili, club type song. And In the club had more buzz, far more.



Honestly, I don't know how oscars work nor do I give a darn about what a bunch of film types..I assume they were the ones to judge..Think of what a good hip-hop song is supposed to sound like..Not saying Lose Yourself isn't a good song.

lol TRL. You didn't hear a milli as much as lollipop because a millie was a 'street anthem'..The formulas are so different and you should know that by now..Reason why when I first mentioned it..I said 'in the hip-hop community'..considering the amount of love a milli got from aspiring rappers(all the dudes with soundclick and shit) and Wayne's own peers..Seriously the amount of established names that jumped on that shit must be unprecedent..



crazymtf said:


> And fine lets not talk about sales then. How about views on youtube? How about the amount of fans the artist have? How the hell can we compare if I can't bring up something as simple as fans when in comes to the fact of how much appeal a artist had and the influence they had on the game? It's dumb. And keep bringing up the past. Then how is Recovery selling so well, in 2011, if people can just download it?



How about we don't talk about youtube views at all. If EmStan101 re-watches the vid 100 times..the views won't show up as EmStan101 watched the vid 100..it will show up as 100 views and most people would assume that 100 different heads watched it when really it was just one of Em's many genital crabs.

Also, I didn't argue influence in the first place. You went that route, if you actually pay attention to our post exchange you'll realize that my only quarell with you was you crediting Em with opening the rap game for white people. Which he didn't.



crazymtf said:


> Ok let's not talk about sales. Not Afraid and Love the Way You lie having more views then any song Lil wayne put out. Shit not Afraid alone has more views then any video alone Lil wayne put out. But then if you dismiss youtube videos, what do we go on? Do we just go on "What I hear people bump in the car" cause then I haven't heard wayne at all since "Forever" and I'll find it hard to believe anyone saying Wayne took the best spot on that song.



But where do you wanna go with this more views more sales mind set?..Influence?..fot the 100th time I didn't contest Em's influence nor impact.

Quality?..yeah, I did say that by every other 'Lollipop' there's a 'Without Me' which is true..and honestly, the songs you mention in the above paragraph as having a great number of views..can they even be truly classified as 'hip-hop' songs?..Food for thought...but that's besides the point as I also didn't contest Em being the more popular between the two.Ny 5yo niece knows the lyrics to The Way You Lie..That deserves credit..I'm just not sure if currently he's the most talked about between the two..



crazymtf said:


> In which case Eminem again is bigger buzz atm.



I don't know about that. Apart from a few select hardcore Em fans..I really don't see much of the hip-hop community checking for Em..Infact I recently read one hilarious blog post that the units Recovery's shipping aren't being bought by 'hip-hop audiences' and I somewhat agree.



crazymtf said:


> As Cyphon said when Em dies he'll go down as a legend. Wayne will go down as another rapper.





If Wayne dies he'll be getting mentioned with the greats. A dead rapper is a better rapper.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

If we aren't arguing who does more influence then why do you keep responding to that  I'm obviously not talking about you or to you if you agree Em is a far bigger influence. 

And soundclick? Really? Did you use soundclick back in 04? Every other freaking song was a eminem type beat and the damn side tags were "EM/50 cent joint". If wanna use soundclick, go for it. Right now alot of beats seem to favor Drake these days on there. 

And you proved my point about the "Recovery being bought by people outside of the hip-hop community" my whole point is who had a bigger influence in general. In terms of the general population, not just hip-hop heads. In which again, Em had FAR more exposure and love and influence. Which is what my first argument is about and still stand by my white boy loving rap cause of em statement cause the Recovery being shipped and sold to non-hip-hop heads just proves it more. 

And maybe Wayne will go down as one of the greats, but now a legend. Em is a legend, Jay is a legend, Pac is a legend, Wayne is just another dude who hit it big for awhile.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2011)

Wayne will go down as a legend if he can keep up his pace when he retires. He said he's retiring at 35 so if he can somehow keep it all up for 6 1/2 years then yeah he'll end up being a legend like Jay-Z, Biggie and Em. The thing is that I don't think Wayne can do that, he won't. If he drops out in maybe 2-3 years yeah he could still somehow be considered a "semi-legend" but the thing about being a legend is that you're supposed to be something that's well, legendary. Wayne has a good amount of people in his audience but he doesn't have what it takes to be considered a legend namely in line-up. I just can't "see" him as one. Not yet at least. 

He's going to have to come out with a few classics and stay in the game, and I mean stay in the game like Jay stayed in the game in his main run, to be considered one.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Just dropped a new song in my review thread. If anyone has some free time and wants to send me hate mail......


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

- Someone mentioned that if Lil Wayne died it would not be a huge deal. I would disagree with that 100%. It would be a tremendous deal, we would not stop hearing about it for months. He would go down as a martyr and all that jazz. Lil Wayne now (or I should say early 2010ish) is bigger than Biggie was when he was alive to put things in perspective.

- Sales in regards to Rap is no different than any other genre in terms of influence and reception. 

- I'd like for someone to flesh out what they mean by Eminem had more competition. We're talking about music, not Basketball - essentially Lil Wayne is competing against most of the artist that Eminem did plus the artist who came after Eminem broke in. If we're just talking about "good" or popular artist who were around, then around 2000 Eminem's biggest competition was probably Jay-Z (who was relevant when Lil Wayne blew up), Nas (same as Jay-Z), a bunch of southern rappers (again same shit). In fact, T.I. came a lot harder during 07 then he did during 2000. The only rapper that I can think of that was really big around Eminem's time was Fred Durst (lol). Kanye West also became much more of a star during his time with Wayne then at the first half of the last decade. 

Southern club rap was prominent during 2000 and 2007, and that was really their "competition". I suppose you can count G-unit, which is really Eminem's product but even then Lil Wayne was up against the Houston movement and Black Eyed Peas (yucky). Of course, I could be forgetting something since this is off of my head. But I think people are forgetting that hip-hop "has been dead" for a very long time.

It's not like Eminem was going up against Slick Rick, Public Enemy, DMX, 2pac, A Tribe Called Quest and all that shit. The most popular rap at that time other than him was Jigga, Rap/rock like Linkin Park & a bunch of southern shit like Petey Pablo.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

VBD I don't agree at all about the competition part. Rap was on a huge decline and style change when Wayne really came alive. When Em first popped on the scene it was a lot bigger and more successful. I don't really feel like listing a ton of reasons why but I think it is fairly obvious. So I will leave it at that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> VBD I don't agree at all about the competition part. Rap was on a huge decline and style change when Wayne really came alive. When Em first popped on the scene it was a lot bigger and more successful. I don't really feel like listing a ton of reasons why but I think it is fairly obvious. So I will leave it at that.



Then I think you should elaborate if not a little bit. On a mainstream level, Rap was not much better in the first half of the decade. Who exactly am I forgetting? Ja Rule? I am really at a blank in terms of remembering what other rap artist were big. 

I don't really understand what people are talking about in regards to Lil Wayne not having competition. Are we talking commercially or critically acclaimed?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Then I think you should elaborate if not a little bit. On a mainstream level, Rap was not much better in the first half of the decade. Who exactly am I forgetting? Ja Rule?
> 
> I don't really understand what people are talking about in regards to Lil Wayne not having competition. Are we talking commercially or critically acclaimed?



Well lets see. Eminem released Marshall Mathers LP in 2000 and was huge from then until.....I dunno the exact date. 2004 was when Encore dropped. 

In that timeframe here are some of the albums dropped:

Stankonia
The Blueprint
Stillmatic
The Lost Tapes
Gods Son
2001
Country Grammar
College Dropout
Get Rich or Die Trying

there are more but I will stop with that....

This was also a timeframe when Ether and Takeover were out. 

From 2004 on is when Wayne was putting out The Carter albums. Can you honestly make a list comparable to how big the above albums were? Or how big a time in rap that was?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Well lets see. Eminem released Marshall Mathers LP in 2000 and was huge from then until.....I dunno the exact date. 2004 was when Encore dropped.
> 
> In that timeframe here are some of the albums dropped:
> 
> ...




But again, what are we judging this by? You mention "Gods Son" and "Lost Tapes" which were not even really commercially successful albums. God's Son barely broke 6 digits when it came out and Lost Tapes probably was less than that. To put things in perspective, "Hip Hop Is Dead" which came out when rap albums were selling less sold 300,000 in its first week. 

On the reverse to that, it would be a stretch to say Eminem's "Encore" was competition for "Get Rich or Die Trying" which was released in the same year. The latter was infinitely a much better album, commercially and critically. That was the down side of Eminem's career when people were wondering if he had nothing new to offer. It did sell a lot (as of all of Eminem's albums) but he was not one of the faces of rap that year. 

Also, what is 2001? 

As for prominent albums that came out (im not sure if we're talking commercially or critically so I will put in 1 one really popular album that sucked shit and 1 album that was good but didnt sell a ton)

Lupe Fiascio's Food & Liquor 
Lupe Fiasco's The Cool
Graduation
808s & Heartbreak
The E.N.D.
American Gangster
Game Theory
King
Hip-Hop is Dead
T.I. vs T.I.P.

Now most of those were very commercially successful, and most were highly rated. They may not look as iconic, but also take note that the albums you listed have had more time to age. There was a time when "College Dropout" and "Blue Print" were not considered classics as I remember quite fondly.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> But again, what are we judging this by? You mention "Gods Son" and "Lost Tapes" which were not even really commercially successful albums.



I am judging pretty much everything. They weren't giant sellers but it was still when Nas was more relevant. 



> *That was the down side of Eminem's career* when people were wondering if he had nothing new to offer. It did sell a lot (as of all of Eminem's albums) but he was not the face of rap that year.



Key point is in bold. Wayne came in during the downtime of some of the greatest rappers big periods. Takeover/Ether battle, Jay Z Blueprint is considered on of his best and he was past that. Em (as you said) put out his worst to date etc...

Wayne was big when a lot of crappy rappers were blowing up. Paul Wall, Chamillionaire, Game etc...



> Also, what is 2001?



Dre's album. Should have said Chronic 2001.



> Lupe Fiascio's Food & Liquor
> Lupe Fiasco's The Cool
> Graduation
> 808s & Heartbreak
> ...



That is a decent list but it isn't even close to the one above. They were strong in a weak time more or less.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2011)

> Key point is in bold. *Wayne came in during the downtime of some of the greatest rappers big periods*. Takeover/Ether battle, Jay Z Blueprint is considered on of his best and he was past that. Em (as you said) put out his worst to date etc...


I don't really see what the Takeover/Ether battle has. If we're talking about Hip-hop beefs, then you could just throw in the ton of drama that G-unit had which gained a ton of media exposure. 




> Wayne was big when a lot of crappy rappers were blowing up. Paul Wall, Chamillionaire, Game etc...


 Those Houston rappers blew up when Lil Wayne was blowing up yes. But I think you forget that during that time frame when Eminem was blowing up there were crappy rappers like Ying Yang Twins, Juvenile & Lil John. The entire crunk movement was happening from 2001-2004 which is what killed Hip-hop. The Game and Chamillionaire are a lot better than those guys. 









> That is a decent list but it isn't even close to the one above. They were strong in a weak time more or less.



I slightly misread what you said, I did not include albums from 2004-most of 2006. Those are mainly 07-09.

You can also throw in

Late Registration
The Black Album
The Massacre (I actually don't remember how this album was received, but I remember it )
B.E.
The Documentary

The Neptunes probably had mad shit then too.

When Eminem was blowing up, Crunk was blowing up. So it is not like he was rapping in the Golden Age. I do think Rap was better than, but it's not like it was great.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't really see what the Takeover/Ether battle has. If we're talking about Hip-hop beefs, then you could just throw in the ton of drama that G-unit had which gained a ton of media exposure.



Because it was 2 greats going at it. G Unit beefed with pretty much anyone who would listen. It was fun and media frenzied but not really "significant".  



> But I think you forget that during that time frame when Eminem was blowing up there were crappy rappers like Ying Yang Twins, Juvenile & Lil John. The entire crunk movement was happening from 2001-2004 which is what killed Hip-hop. The Game and Chamillionaire are a lot better than those guys.



True but the latter group wasn't counterbalanced by super great/big artists/albums such as Em, Jay, Nas etc....



> You can also throw in
> 
> Late Registration
> The Black Album
> ...



This list is actually better but still not on par with the above. And the above wasn't even a complete list. I am sure you could add more as well though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> And soundclick? Really? Did you use soundclick back in 04? Every other freaking song was a eminem type beat and the damn side tags were "EM/50 cent joint". If wanna use soundclick, go for it. Right now alot of beats seem to favor Drake these days on there.



But here you're talking about every other song..The argument was specifically about Lose Youserlf vs A milli.



crazymtf said:


> And you proved my point about the "Recovery being bought by people outside of the hip-hop community" my whole point is who had a bigger influence in general.



If I helped you prove that point then be it. I wasn't arguing against Em's influence in general.



crazymtf said:


> still stand by my white boy loving rap cause of em statement cause the Recovery being shipped and sold to non-hip-hop heads just proves it more.



This is wrong. Your logic is flawed.

The fact that non hip-hop audiences buy Recovery is no indication that Em opened up the rap for the mass of white people like you stated before. That is false.

Non hip-hop audiences bought Drake's album..Non hip-hop audiences buy Black Eyed Peas albums..

Besides, the pop appeal of Recovery is through the roof so non hip-hop audiences buying it, IT'S WHAT'S NORMAL..it was marketed for that purpose..

Em is wrongly credited with opening up the rap game for white people. Way before Em, hip-hop was already a monster industry largely due to the support white audiences gave it..There were plenty white rappers before him...What did Em do really?..As I said before, some white people related to/liked him and might have become more devoted hip-hop listeners after him..But he didn't open up/introduce the mass of white people to hip-hop, non hip-hop audiences were also buying hip-hop albums way before Em..Hell, MC Hammer went 10x plat in 1990, you want tell me that's all hip-hop audiences?..Will Smith went 9x plat..look here:



> NWA's Straight Outta Compton sold over three million copies and was certified double Platinum on March 27, 1992. According to Priority Records' calculations, *80% of sales were in the suburbs, beyond the boundaries of black neighborhoods*



How can you stand there and say Em opened up the rap game for the mass of white people? The fuck?..

And it's not like Em made it so every other white rapper after him manages to reach a similar level of stardom as him..He didn't.

I feel like that won't get to/through you.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Eminem released Marshall Mathers LP in 2000 and was huge from then until.....I dunno the exact date. 2004 was when Encore dropped.
> 
> In that timeframe here are some of the albums dropped:
> 
> 2001



2001 came out in 1999.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

Forget the white issue, it won't be solved.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 2, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> That still don't change that what you asserted is inaccurate. Eminem didn't open up the rap game for/to 'white people'.
> 
> I didn't contest Eminem's effect..But now that I'm thinking about it, Wayne has 'run' the game for how long now? and in this age..internet, album leaks etc etc..
> 
> And for all the criticism Wayne's music gets..i.e 'Lollipop'..There's a 'Without me' in Em's catalogue..



I would say without me was pretty good lyrically and beat wise.

It was supposed to be comedy song.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought I'd never seen a day where Lolipop is considered a better song then Without Me. Without me has comedy, lyrics, beat. Loloipop had none of this except a cahtcy Chorus. Guess that what makes a "Good" song now though.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 2001 came out in 1999.



True but after checking it was in November so it was really considered a 2000 album. 

What I mean is from the standpoint of giving it time to build the buzz and gather attention for praise and getting awards and such.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

1999 is not 2000 :|

Semantics are important


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

Very true but my point still stands. Even if you remove that album from 2000 and up (which you shouldn't anyway) the list is still crazy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Rofl     k



Okay, since all of you have some kind of "Fuck Wayne" reflex whenever someone says something about him let me change that. Firstly having a bigger influence is no indication of skill. IT doesn't mean he's a better rapper. Last decade Wayne had way more influence than Em, and I say that especially here in the South. I never remember too many people bumping Em's shit here. Yeah people liked it, but if you walked down the street you were more likely to hear Wayne's shit bumping, and that's true today even after Recovery.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

The South isn't the entirety of the US.

I could go that route and say back in those days no one in the West was playing Wayne and no one even knew who he was(which is true).  That's a flawed argument and too focused on regionalism.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The South isn't the entirety of the US.
> 
> I could go that route and say back in those days no one in the West was playing Wayne and no one even knew who he was(which is true).  That's a flawed argument and too focused on regionalism.



I know that. I said the South, because I can't really speak for the other people. Someone said they haven't heard a Wayne single since "Forever". That's a regional thing. Dude has influence world wide. But when I'm talking about how much he is played/listened too where I live is pretty important to the argument because he's from here.

I just didn't make myself clear on that. The "South" thing was supposed to be supplemental, not my main point.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I thought I'd never seen a day where Lolipop is considered a better song then Without Me. Without me has comedy, lyrics, beat. Loloipop had none of this except a cahtcy Chorus. Guess that what makes a "Good" song now though.



Which is why people consider this decade the worst in music. Cause all the songs these days focus more on the chorus.



Super Mike said:


> Okay, since all of you have some kind of "Fuck Wayne" reflex whenever someone says something about him let me change that. Firstly having a bigger influence is no indication of skill. IT doesn't mean he's a better rapper. Last decade Wayne had way more influence than Em, and I say that especially here in the South. I never remember too many people bumping Em's shit here. Yeah people liked it, but if you walked down the street you were more likely to hear Wayne's shit bumping, and that's true today even after Recovery.



No one is saying "Fuck Wayne" were just saying Eminem had so much better influence. We all know influence has nothing to do with skill. However to say Eminem doesn't have skill compared to Lil wayne is laughable. Eminem is still probably one of the best rappers out there in the game. I also live in the south, but in these parts it's the opposite. People jam Eminem. Though in reality Lil Wayne's music is more jammable then current Eminem's music. Eminem's last album recovery wasn't really a cd you would put into your sterio and jam to it. This cd was more of Eminem to explain where the fuck he's been at. Still number one. Of course it wasn't as good as his last albums (Which is an opinion) It was the exact opposite of his previous cds.

Also Lil wayne isn't the only one world wide. So is Eminem.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

True. I won't doubt Wayne had a big play in the south. I just moved to Florida so I can't talk about when he blew up big, but I do remember my friend telling me in Miami dude was played like crazy in 2007-2009. However living in NYC, wayne was never THAT big. he was played, no doubt, but not like that. Drake gets more love in NYC then Wayne. 

However living in Florida now, I haven't heard Wayne at all. I hear Em though with Spacebound as of recently though. Like someone said, it's more commercial loved by fans besides rap fans. So could be that, and wayne not having a album out right now. But really I haven't heard anyone mention wayne since Forever. Is it a regional thing? Could be but now being here I still haven't heard much of him.Then again the most I hear is this crunk type music. Horrible shit...I can never get into the south rap music


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in NYC and Lil Wayne was/is huge.

And "Without me" is not a clever song in the slightest. I'd never thought I'd see the day when people are using that song in terms of selling me Eminem. That is pop garbage, weird al yankavich makes better shit than that. What was clever about "Ass Like That" ?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

That's because you've probably only experienced the terrible side of Southern Rap

Honestly speaking the South had the potential to be the best region but it fucked up somewhere at the turn of the century.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I would say without me was pretty good lyrically and beat wise.
> 
> It was supposed to be comedy song.



Lollipop was pretty good , had a catchy chorus and a 'feel good to' beat.

It was supposed to be a radio/club song.



crazymtf said:


> I thought I'd never seen a day where Lolipop is considered a better song then Without Me. Without me has comedy, lyrics, beat. Loloipop had none of this except a cahtcy Chorus. Guess that what makes a "Good" song now though.



I thought I'd never see a day where Without Me is considered a better song than Lollipop. Lollipop has a feel good to vibe, a nice chorus, and a chilled beat. Without Me has none of that except lyrics on stupid subjects and awkward humour. Guess that's what makes a  'good' song now.

That Without Me shit is lame as hell, I understand that you lot are Em fans but even fans should be able to recognize 'trash'..If Without Me is a good song then what is Rock Bottom?..Let me guess, taken straight out of god's Ipod right?

Em is the only one that would ever get away with corny shit like that and it's not because he manages to make corny shit look cool..It's because his fanbase are more devoted than certain catholics are to god and won't admit that shit is basura and also because that humour appeals alot to pre-teens and stuff..

If I had to I'd bet  that tracks like those won't make most adults' playlists.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

Lollipop AND Without Me are both not very good songs


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Which is why people consider this decade the worst in music. Cause all the songs these days focus more on the chorus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it has nothing to do with it then why bring it up? In the sentence right after you said you knew that.

As for singles, 6'7 has been getting lots of play here. Like a lot, but Eminem hasn't been played since "Not Afraid". So what I was trying to say in my last post is our opinion is going to be biased towards what we hear more and that has a LOT to do where you live.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Lollipop AND Without Me are both not very good songs



I think most of us know that.

My post was made with slight sarcasm and in 'tongue-n-cheek'. If you refer to the way they replied and the way I replied I think you can see that. I even copied the 'blueprint' of their replies.

Lollipop is the lesser of both evils though.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

Without Me is better than Lollipop but I am not sure how relevant that argument is. Em's song was at least witty and had good flow. Lollipop was just crap all-around but most club songs are so it did its job. Point is I don't think Em or Wayne were expecting tremendous respect from either song.

Also @ Point Blank - I can understand liking one better than the other but how could you label Lollipop the lesser of 2 evils? Wayne used Auto-tune and the type of song it was is basically the same type generally labelled for killing Hip Hop. I would say that is far more "evil" than Without Me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Also @ Point Blank - I can understand liking one better than the other but how could you label Lollipop the lesser of 2 evils? Wayne used Auto-tune and the type of song it was is basically the same type generally labelled for killing Hip Hop. I would say that is far more "evil" than Without Me.



I meant it in the sense that it might be easier for an adult to tolerate/let Lollipop slide than Without me..

Sure enough Wayne used auto-tune....and Lollipop is a bubblegum club song..but it actually creates an ambience due to it's feel good vibe..The chicks ride with the shit..

Without Me..I don't know man..I react like '_Fuck outta here_'..It's buffoonery..The kids ride with the shit..



> You waited this long, now stop debating
> 'Cause I'm back, I'm on the rag and ovulating
> I know that you got a job Ms.Cheney
> But your husband's heart problem's complicating
> ...



lol at '_this shits about to get heavy_'..


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I meant it in the sense that it might be easier for an adult to tolerate/let Lollipop slide than Without me..



I would even have to disagree with this. Well actually I am thinking about outside of actual rap fans. Most adults I know would hate both equally. Eminem because he is too edgy and Wayne because it sounds terrible. I guess that is a plus for Em because they don't hate the sound, they hate the vulgarity more.

Granted these are just from people I have been around.



> but it actually creates an ambience due to it's feel good vibe..The chicks ride with the shit..



True and that was its goal but I don't remember much hate for Without Me either. Again, the girls I know all liked it because it was witty, catchy and "fun". 



> Without Me..I don't know man..I react like '_Fuck outta here_'..It's buffoonery..The kids ride with the shit..



I actually feel the exact opposite here. Granted it can be looked at as childish but at the same time there is a certain skill involved with the flow and wordplay. A lot of regular people couldn't match it.

With Wayne I feel like you could take the average person off of the street and have a song with the same level of skill. 

A perfect example would be that song buzzing right now called Friday by that 13 year old girl. 

When I heard Lollipop I think "fuck outta here" because it is just a pile of garbage that takes no skill or effort to make. While you may not like Em's subject matter you can't deny that there is still a level of skill involved with the flow and wordplay.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

I came to find that I appreciate Em the most when he's not 'buffooning' around..

For w/e reason everytime I think of Em these bars come to mind..Every single time..



> See it all makes sense, doesn't it?
> You and your husband have a fight
> One of you tries to grab a knife
> And during the struggle he accidentally gets his Adam's apple sliced
> ...



It's not awfully amazing but I love it..It's dope..the flow and imagery..I was young when I heard it but them bars just went with me..and mind you I'm not too keen on that Kim track either but til this day I still find myself reciting them bars from time to time..It's that and Jay-Z's 2nd and 3rd verses on 'threat'..Those are probably the rhymes that have never left my mind..odd..

Any of you has a similar infactuation with a line/bar/verse by any rapper..even if it's not particularly crazy..?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

I dunno if I would say I am infatuated but I loved the way he put words together in Criminal. 



> My mother did drugs - hard-liquor, cigarettes, and speed
> The baby came out - disfigured, ligaments indeed
> It was a seed who would grow up just as crazy as she
> Don't dare make fun of that baby cause that baby was me
> ...






> Windows tinted on my ride when I drive in it
> So when I rob a bank, run out and just dive in it
> So I'll be disguised in it
> And if anybody identifies the guy in it
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah Criminal is crazy. I actually know them verses well aswell..Infact it's probably the only Em song I know all lyrics/words from top to bottom. Though I forget about that track from time to time.



> My words are like a dagger with a jagged edge. That will stab you in the head. Whether you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or les' Or the homo-sex, hermaph', or a trans'a'vest



I actually really liked Em at some point.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

I was always big on Banks for punchlines but one of the verses I thought was his best was from My Buddy. Given the topic and direction of the song I think his flow and word choice was just about flawless. Nothing really jumps out about the verse but it was just like.....THE perfect vs for the song. 



> Everywhere I go I got a tag along
> Cause my buzz gettin' strong and they mad I'm on
> They ride with me when I pass the mall
> Or wait for me on the bench when I run a game of basketball
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2011)

What do you lot think is Common's best album? I'm listening to "Like Water for Chocolate" and I'm thinking it's that.

I remember in Highschool we were talking about songs that have double meanings. This chick just says "hey, did you guys know 50 cent is talking about his gun in "My Buddy". I remember just blinking at her.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What do you lot think is Common's best album? I'm listening to "Like Water for Chocolate" and I'm thinking it's that.



I am not a huge Common fan but I really liked BE.



> I remember in Highschool we were talking about songs that have double meanings. This chick just says "hey, did you guys know 50 cent is talking about his gun in "My Buddy". I remember just blinking at her.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I live in NYC and Lil Wayne was/is huge.
> 
> And "Without me" is not a clever song in the slightest. I'd never thought I'd see the day when people are using that song in terms of selling me Eminem. That is pop garbage, weird al yankavich makes better shit than that. What was clever about "Ass Like That" ?


Umm where? He wasn't in Brooklyn or queens. I never heard him at clubs, never heard him at college, never in cars really with the exception of lolipop and mili. True I didn't hit the club scene much till 2009, in which forever was basically the only thing I heard from Wayne at that time, and he had easily the worst verse on there. In college the talks were about Jay-z, T.I., and few others. Wayne came up once in awhile but nothing like I'm sure the south had. 

And before I left the Drake/J. Cole scene was big for hip-hop heads. And Jay-z got mad love for blueprint 3 despite so much hate here. I never even heard a song off of Lil wayne's mixtape/rock CD in cars or clubs. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lollipop was pretty good , had a catchy chorus and a 'feel good to' beat.
> 
> It was supposed to be a radio/club song.
> 
> ...



I'm not the biggest fan of without me. But it'll be dumb to say it didn't take more skill to create Without me over shit like lolipop. Both have poppy vibes, both good vibes. Neither are great from the artist, but one takes skill to create and rap, lolipop any average joe can create. 

"A visionary, vision is scary, could start a revolution, polluting the air waves, a rebel
so let me just revel an bask, in the fact that I got everyone kissing my ass
and it's a disaster such a catastrophe for you to see so damn much of my ass you ask for me?
Well I'm back fix your bent antennae tune it in and then I'm gonna
enter in and up under your skin like a splinter, the center of attention back for the winter"

Really this is on the level of 
"She wear hur hair down like mine" ? 

And no the funny songs I like from em are more on the level of Criminal or I'm back. I just know Without me isn't shit like Lolipop. It's just a first single poppy song, true. I'm not arguing that, but I will say it's a far better song. It's like comparing Crank dat to on to the next one. Both club songs, one actually took skill to create.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Umm where? He wasn't in Brooklyn or queens. I never heard him at clubs, never heard him at college, never in cars really with the exception of lolipop and mili. True I didn't hit the club scene much till 2009, in which forever was basically the only thing I heard from Wayne at that time, and he had easily the worst verse on there. In college the talks were about Jay-z, T.I., and few others. Wayne came up once in awhile but nothing like I'm sure the south had.
> 
> And before I left the Drake/J. Cole scene was big for hip-hop heads. And Jay-z got mad love for blueprint 3 despite so much hate here. I never even heard a song off of Lil wayne's mixtape/rock CD in cars or clubs.



I heard Lil Wayne every where I went. Everywhere. 







> "A visionary, vision is scary, could start a revolution, polluting the air waves, a rebel
> so let me just revel an bask, in the fact that I got everyone kissing my ass
> and it's a disaster such a catastrophe for you to see so damn much of my ass you ask for me?
> Well I'm back fix your bent antennae tune it in and then I'm gonna
> ...



Yeah, an average joe can create it - I wonder why Joe's don't have music videos. And btw, that's a really fair comparison.

And stop kidding man, the shit Eminem writes in those type of songs is corny. I thought that shit was funny when I was like 12! And really, all you're doing is just text dropping. In the context of their songs, Lil Wayne rides his beat very well which reflects good writing and it is why it was a hit. Eminem says more words per bar, big deal. There isn't any line that makes me say "wow" in either song, so I have no idea why you're trying to make it seem like Eminems worst shit is so much better than Wayne's.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of without me. But it'll be dumb to say it didn't take more skill to create Without me over shit like lolipop.



No one said or implied such.



crazymtf said:


> It's like comparing Crank dat to on to the next one. Both club songs, one actually took skill to create.



Stop it 5!!!!

Really stop it. Comparing Lollipop and Without Me is like comparing Crank Dat & On To The Next One?

I honestly think you're just trolling now.



Violent By Design said:


> the shit Eminem writes in those type of songs is corny. I thought that shit was funny when I was like 12! And really, all you're doing is just text dropping. In the context of their songs, Lil Wayne rides his beat very well which reflects good writing and it is why it was a hit. Eminem says more words per bar, big deal. There isn't any line that makes me say "wow" in either song, so I have no idea why you're trying to make it seem like Eminems worst shit is so much better than Wayne's.



This is what I've been saying. VBD I want your babies.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard him nowhere...like ANYWHERE...except Lolipop and Mili which got airplay for a few weeks and gone. I'm still wondering where you heard all this Wayne in NYC...

So now your saying underground rappers who obviously put more work into their music and actually create quality songs don't deserve to be in the same catigory as Wayne because Wayne has a music video and money? Lolz...

And those poppy singles are suppose to be corny. It's what is a hit, it's easy to follow and a good jingle. Which is the point of the song. It still takes skill to create those songs and rap in that style. And I never said the worst shit Em puts out is better then waynes best. Ass like that, fack, big weenie, see those are shit songs. Those are terrible. Without me is fun and witty with a nice flow. Those songs above are terrible in comparsion and I'd even take lolipop over them. 

At the same time, since you love wayne so much, show me a song for wayne with as much heart as Rock Bottom, or as truthful as Saying Goodbye to Hollywood, or as well done storytelling as Stan. Sure we can argue who has worst singles, but I'd love to see the Wayne lovers give me a reason to give this guy any other credit other then he has money, talks about it, talks about bitches, and that's the only reason he's rich and famous.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 2, 2011)

Re: Common, 'One Day It'll All Make Sense', is probably my pick of the bunch.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

Like Water For Chocolate is Common's masterpiece and one of the most finely produced albums of the decade.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I heard him nowhere...like ANYWHERE...except Lolipop and Mili which got airplay for a few weeks and gone. I'm still wondering where you heard all this Wayne in NYC...


You said this already. Maybe you should go out more ? 



> So now your saying underground rappers who obviously put more work into their music and actually create quality songs don't deserve to be in the same catigory as Wayne because Wayne has a music video and money? Lolz...


 That's actually not what I said at all. And I think everyone in this thread could see that you're making a strawman argument. As for underground rappers putting more "work" into  it, that is a pretty arrogant view. 



> At the same time, since you love wayne so much, show me a song for wayne with as much heart as Rock Bottom, or as truthful as Saying Goodbye to Hollywood, or as well done storytelling as Stan. Sure we can argue who has worst singles, but I'd love to see the Wayne lovers give me a reason to give this guy any other credit other then he has money, talks about it, talks about bitches, and that's the only reason he's rich and famous.



I don't love Lil Wayne, the only album that I have from him is Tha Carter 3. Just because I don't belittle how popular or successful he is doesn't mean I am a dick rider. 

And really, you seem to just be throwing a back packer argument. I'd list my favorite Lil Wayne songs, but you would merely hold your nose high saying "HA! all he raps about is money!". So what? He is a materialistic rapper, and that is what people want from him.

 Lil Wayne puts his personality into all his songs, so there is no reason to mention "heart". That is his appeal in the first place that he has swagger. I don't recall anyone saying Lil Wayne is "better" than Eminem, so I'm wondering what is your _point_ in trying to compare Lil Wayne's songs to personal favorites of yours?

I personally don't understand why you keep bringing up "Lolipop". If Eminem has far worst shit than that, then why do you keep making fun of that one song?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

I may not like Wayne but even I admit that he has a hard work ethic.  He's certainly not lazy.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I may not like Wayne but even I admit that he has a hard work ethic.  He's certainly not lazy.



I think he is referring to amount of effort placed into one song as opposed to overall work output.  

Wayne was "working" everyday but his work was easy or garbage, so how much hard work should he actually be given credit for?

Hell I could make a whole album in one day but it wouldn't be any good. That's essentially what Wayne did. He just kept pumping out music because there was no real effort involved in each and every song he was releasing. 

So where do you draw the line?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think he just pumps out music without really at least giving it his best.  Honestly he's not some terrible pariah of the rap world.  We've had worse.  Much worse, I don't think any of you remember the late 90's, or Crunk's hey day.  Remember Oochie Wally, the song that killed Nas' career till 2006?  Honestly I like Wayne more than 50 cent.  50 Cent was lazy, obnoxious, and a stupid lummox who just pumped out crap.  You may like his big breakout album but I suspect that that may be a result of nostalgia.  Or maybe not.  Personally I despise it.  Wayne is not the best, but he's certainly not the worst.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 2, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't call Wayne the worst. But your example doesn't really work. He put out enough bad music to equal all of the entire crunk movement. One person shouldn't be responsible for so much bad music. 

As for the 50 Cent comparison....Yeah he got terrible but that was after he was pumping out tons of music. When Get Rich came out and he was doing a lot of mixtapes most of that stuff was good. The issue is people got sick of him and he never really grew as an artist, he just got worse. He then wasn't putting out too much music. Wayne on the other hand was dumping boat loads of bad music out and releasing more of it through the artists on his label. 

Anyway that is kind of getting off topic for the work ethic thing. If Wayne was really giving 100% to all of his work then I just feel bad for him and he should quit. IMO he simply let his head swell up (like 50 did) and thought people wanted to hear him no matter how shit the music he put out was. So he just kept dumping it with no regard for quality.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I certainly wouldn't call Wayne the worst. But your example doesn't really work. He put out enough bad music to equal all of the entire crunk movement. One person shouldn't be responsible for so much bad music.
> 
> As for the 50 Cent comparison....Yeah he got terrible but that was after he was pumping out tons of music. When Get Rich came out and he was doing a lot of mixtapes most of that stuff was good. The issue is people got sick of him and he never really grew as an artist, he just got worse. He then wasn't putting out too much music. Wayne on the other hand was dumping boat loads of bad music out and releasing more of it through the artists on his label.
> 
> Anyway that is kind of getting off topic for the work ethic thing. If Wayne was really giving 100% to all of his work then I just feel bad for him and he should quit. IMO he simply let his head swell up (like 50 did) and thought people wanted to hear him no matter how shit the music he put out was. So he just kept dumping it with no regard for quality.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2011)

I've lived in the South my whole life, lived in Arkansas for the past 13 years, and honestly guys I didn't really get into music seriously until, no joke, I was out of high school. I didn't listen to music at all really. What I'll tell you right now though is what I heard from the years I was there regarding Lil Wayne. 

Lil Wayne first came to me in the early 2000 when I heard the song "Bling Bling", maybe it was late 1999 but either way I remembered his part. I thought he was a normal guy. Next thing I remember is Em blowing up huge but I did keep hearing Lil Wayne. In the South although Em was everywhere there were artists still popular such as Jay-Z and the Hot Boyz. Lil Wayne was heard then on "Shine . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uM4jgHUAw0[/YOUTUBE]That song was played everywhere. Cash Money was getting a ton of exposure. I liked Wayne's verse the most personally. He was the young gun who still could rap with the rest. After that he was with them and did a few more things but nothing mega-huge. Em was still all over the place but in the South regardless if it's Em Southern artists just run the radio the majority of the time. Ask who's on top now? Young Money. I hear them all the time. 

Beyond that next thing I know is I hear "Go DJ" and you could tell it was his coming out song. Em had his downtime then and then "Fireman" comes out. Wayne was becoming way more popular. By this time I started to really get into music. From someone who wasn't into music in the South I heard Wayne and Em around the same. Wayne was probably one of the only Cash Money Millionaires I could identify. In 2006 though I really started to hear more about him. They started to say he's the "best rapper alive" and he's coming up with song after song. I thought they were just talking out of their ass. "This is the same guy that was with Cash Money?". I didn't get it. So, I decided to listen to a Wayne song and what did I hear? 

Skip to 4:04. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arQQG1_uN1M&t=4m4s[/YOUTUBE]He clearly stepped up his game and entered the heavyweights in a matter of time. Then Carter 3 hit and he was everywhere. Wayne was literally, everywhere. It's still the same today. I hear 6'7 all the time, Young Money dominates the airwaves and even now it's still the same. I hear Kanye, Jay-Z, Trey Songz, hell I heard Lupe Fiasco, no typo, a good amount of times as well. It's crazy. Lil Wayne's constantly getting played and honestly where I'm from no matter how big Em's gotten, even with his comeback, Wayne's always being played more than him. Em's still played a ton though, just not as much as Wayne. That's here though. 

That's just how it is for my portion of the South.

As for his talent Wayne's a good rapper. His flow is great, if he needs to he can rap extremely well. Examples of this was during his Carter II days. However, money changes people's motives. Wayne himself said he'll never rap like he did in Carter II because of the money. He's making more money than he used to in those days and he's doing what takes him to the money. It's sad though, he has potential and he's deeper than a lot of people give him credit for. That was only during one "Wayne Era" though, he's had a plethora of other eras since then and before then. He'll never be that way, he's changed and honestly even if he could get that way I doubt he'll be as good as Jay, Lu, or Em in that category. He's doing what takes him to the money. That's it really.


----------



## Based (Apr 2, 2011)

[OFFTOPIC]

Pusha T's 'Fear of God' mixtape is amazing.

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mZuj2l7z20&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

BOSTON!


----------



## Rannic (Apr 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv6CbP4kVno[/YOUTUBE]

Wayne at his best IMHO. He'll never be as good as he was when Carter II, like he said in this song "Money is the Motivation" now that he has it he feels he doesn't have to prove himself and basically just does it for fun now. 

Just my 2 cent.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tk1n6kukNk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49bhGgKdduk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxFzStjSCYI[/YOUTUBE]i personally think these lil wayne song are pretty good, he has better ones but i cant think of em right now


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 3, 2011)

I swear The Coup never released a bad album. This track is ridiculously good.

[YOUTUBE]1nMoYPsCPPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 3, 2011)

^a bonafide classic e


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I think he is referring to amount of effort placed into one song as opposed to overall work output.
> 
> Wayne was "working" everyday but his work was easy or garbage, so how much hard work should he actually be given credit for?
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just me, but the mixtapes he was pushin 2007-2008 weren't bad.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcECnNRBhNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't think he just pumps out music without really at least giving it his best.  Honestly he's not some terrible pariah of the rap world.  We've had worse.  Much worse, I don't think any of you remember the late 90's, or Crunk's hey day.  Remember Oochie Wally, the song that killed Nas' career till 2006?  Honestly I like Wayne more than 50 cent.  50 Cent was lazy, obnoxious, and a stupid lummox who just pumped out crap.  You may like his big breakout album but I suspect that that may be a result of nostalgia.  Or maybe not.  Personally I despise it.  Wayne is not the best, but he's certainly not the worst.



Have you listened to any of the songs 50 has put out the last month or two? Completely different, in the good to anything he's put out since GRODT. He said he's just making the music he wants to make now since he doesn't feel the need to make hits anymore. 50 isn't lazy. Making a hit song is harder than you think.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 3, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Have you listened to any of the songs 50 has put out the last month or two? Completely different, in the good to anything he's put out since GRODT. He said he's just making the music he wants to make now since he doesn't feel the need to make hits anymore. 50 isn't lazy. Making a hit song is harder than you think.



Yeah I heard 2 or 3 of them joints he's dropping. They go pretty hard. He seems to have found his magic back..But it seems kind of 'late' for his rap career now..though I don't think he cares much..

But seriously if people are sleeping on the tracks/freestyles 50 is dropping now I advise you don't. It's piff stuff. Got that old 'body-snatchers/straight robbing' uncut feel to them. I approve.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 3, 2011)

Are people actually suggesting that Wayne is better than Eminem?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Apr 3, 2011)

Wayne at his best is better than Eminem now, imo.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2011)

No, no one was talking about Wayne being better than Em. Even if they did what can you do? Music is all about taste and everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 3, 2011)

One Be Lo is better then both of em


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 3, 2011)

Who cares? Neither are particularly good or interesting. They get discussed way too much in here.


----------



## Unalert (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2011)

Shark said:


> Are people actually suggesting that Wayne is better than Eminem?



no, i dont think anyone really did before this post. gj.


----------



## Eki (Apr 4, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> One Be Lo is better then both of em



He is good, though different from both wayne and Em


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK0QaeBVkeE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Nicki Minaj just dropped a teaser snippet diss at Lil Kim.

Its ass to me but the beat is hard.  Lil Kim is going to murder her


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 4, 2011)

^I was hoping no one would mention that.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 4, 2011)

nicki needs to get out the fucking booth, its like a dead joke


Offtopic: Holy shit Good job Wiz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejRzg-x6yIM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 4, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> I frankly haven't liked Eminem since I was in 8th grade. Oh and the singing about mutilating your girlfriend isn't cool either.



Word. Em was amusing when I was way younger.

I know I shouldn't generalize but..Like I said:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> The kids ride with the shit..



[off-topic]I just noticed your Bale-sama sig..Big game tomorrow..Hopefully they'll rape Real[/off-topic]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2011)

Does Superman count?


----------



## Juub (Apr 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Does Superman count?


 Don't think so.



Shark said:


> Money doesn't buy you happiness.
> 
> It actually is pretty cool imo.
> 
> By the way, has Eminem ever made a "love" song? As in a song where he talks about a woman(s) in a _good_ way?


 Love You More was a pretty good love song and he didn't really diss women in it. Used to like Eminem a lot too, hasn't liked him since Encore(which I hated), but there were a few good songs. Hated Relapse and despised recovery.

Anybody into Wu Tang? I bumped their first album a few days ago. It's pretty damn good. I especially like ''Protect Ya Neck'' and ''Ain't Nuthin Ta Fuck Wit''.


----------



## Based (Apr 4, 2011)

Juub said:


> Anybody into Wu Tang? I bumped their first album a few days ago. It's pretty damn good. I especially like ''Protect Ya Neck'' and ''Ain't Nuthin Ta Fuck Wit''.


Yuh, although, the only album I listened to by them was 36 Chambers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6zH6uMyU9c[/YOUTUBE]

Love this.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 4, 2011)

Juub said:


> Anybody into Wu Tang? I bumped their first album a few days ago. It's pretty damn good. I especially like ''Protect Ya Neck'' and ''Ain't Nuthin Ta Fuck Wit''.



Wu between the beginning of 36 to Forever were the shit, I love pretty much everything there, although Forever was bloated. After that it's generally mediocre other than like Supreme Clientele and OB4CL2 for me anyway


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 5, 2011)

GOAT cypher.


----------



## Juub (Apr 5, 2011)

I kinda like Brotha Lynch honestly. The only thing I dislike are his videos most of them are just bad and not necessary. I rather listen to his descriptions(which are damn good) to get a mental image of what he's saying. Return of Da Bay Killa was sick!


----------



## Kisame (Apr 5, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Does Superman count?


No, that was funny.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2011)

Well it wasn't really negative


----------



## Spike (Apr 5, 2011)

Say what you will about Wu-Tang as a group but Raekwon is a genius.

Which is your most anticipated album of 2011? Mine has to be Blue Scholars new.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone see Ghost Face's top 10 softest rappers? Shit had me rolling:

Link removed


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, posted a while back. Apparently not actually him? He tweeted saying he had no affiliation.


----------



## Darc (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh word? Hype killed then smh


----------



## Scud (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, Wiz got all butthurt and started saying shit on Twitter so Ghost came out and said he had nothing to do with it. He probably wouldn't have even acknowledged it otherwise.

Can't get this shit out of my head.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah top album that, I reckon it was better than their first one.


----------



## Eki (Apr 5, 2011)

Wiz has gotten gay as fuck.


Cudi and Roth pek


----------



## Kisame (Apr 5, 2011)

Eminem is the best lyricise.

Yeah, I said it. Only Nas compares.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> Wiz has gotten gay as fuck.
> 
> 
> Cudi and Roth pek



Cudi in terms of what?  I like his songs 'cause they're catchy and nice to sing along to, but Wiz's old stuff tops him lyrically easily (but yes, he is now gay as fuck).

Shit, "Ink My Whole Body" has better lines than any of Cudi's works.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 5, 2011)

No Pun love in here?!?! 
I honestly started listening closely to him a few months ago. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cs5J3CkRao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruko (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Cudi in terms of what?  I like his songs 'cause they're catchy and nice to sing along to, but Wiz's old stuff tops him lyrically easily (but yes, he is now gay as fuck).
> 
> Shit, "Ink My Whole Body" has better lines than any of Cudi's works.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_GZeoD4p4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2011)

Honzou? said:


> No Pun love in here?!?!
> I honestly started listening closely to him a few months ago.


Yeah, you're amazed when you start analyzing his verses. But depression soon follows once you remember he's no longer with us.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Haruko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK_GZeoD4p4[/YOUTUBE]



What was that supposed to show? 

I stand by my statement even more strongly. I like Roth, though. Shit, his verse on the Beaming Remix got me hooked in the first 4 lines.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> What was that supposed to show?
> 
> I stand by my statement even more strongly. I like Roth, though. Shit, his verse on the Beaming Remix got me hooked in the first 4 lines.



Nothing really, just Cudi and Roth together on a freestyle I like


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

"My aura takes the form of the Aurora Borealis
Or a floral pattern, more or less a forest to your salad"

Fuckin' A. Roth got my full respect after that eargasm.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 5, 2011)

Eminem win!

"Dre, I'm down here under the ground

Dig me up, broken tibias, fibias, yeah, fix me up

60 sluts, all of them dyin' from asphyxia

After they sip piss through Christopher Reeves sippy cup

Dixie cups, toxins, boxes of oxy pads

Enough oxy cotton to send a fuckin' ox to rehab

Whack job in a bag and a black stalkin' cap

Jackin' off to a hockey mask at a boxin' match

He can't say that, yes he can

I just did, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2011)

Shark bro..let it go..You've tried your best to keep the thread focused on Em..

Now it's time to let it go..slowly..take your hands off it..now, your mouth..that's right..put it back in his pants..pull his zip up..Good good..

Joke. But Sharky, seriously, let it go..


----------



## Kisame (Apr 5, 2011)

I actually lol'd.

I'm not trying to keep the conversation on Eminem, I'm desperate to find someone to talk with about Eminem's superiority and greatness over all rappers, this is the place, no?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Apr 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> One Be Lo is better then both of em



If only he had better production.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

Get lost Shark, narrow mindedness is not allowed


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Fun fact: Eminem wouldn't have stood out nearly as much if he were black. Not denying his greatness, but he would have gone by as just a skilled lyricists rather than a living legend if it wasn't for him taking advantage of his difference.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with that fun fact.  However, I believe his race worked against him every moment up until he got an MTV appearance.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

People are still discussing Em again?..Shark, mission accomplished! 

Summary: Has skill, overrated to no end, was hindered by his race at the beggining but it proved to be his sell point and strongest asset further in his career, kids and teenage girls love him, as one of the most dedicated fanbases, angsty, 'buffoon', gimmicky concepts, can destroy tracks and outdo some established names, nice rhyme schemes, semi-pop. Fell off.


I'm getting into The Roots heavily. Black Thought is Ill with it.

Any recommendations on specific albums/stuff from them that I should look up?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> People are still discussing Em again?..Shark, mission accomplished!


So? The best rapper and lyricist in the history of Hip-Hop deserves it. 



> Summary: *Has skill*, _overrated to no end_, *was hindered by his race* _at the beggining but it proved to be his sell point and strongest asset further in his career_, *kids and teenage girls love him, as one of the most dedicated fanbases, angsty, 'buffoon', gimmicky concepts, can destroy tracks and outdo some established names, nice rhyme schemes*, _semi-pop_. _Fell off_.


Bold is truth, Italic is nonsense, and the fell off part is just too much nonsense. 

Honestly, his Relapse and Recovery album are as good as they get, I don't know about all the complaints. He's still killin' it.

He also "killed Jay-Z in his own shit". Even Nas knows it. 



Juub said:


> Fun fact: Eminem wouldn't have stood out nearly as much if he were black. Not denying his greatness, but he would have gone by as just a skilled lyricists rather than a living legend if it wasn't for him taking advantage of his difference.



1. That's not a fact. Prove it.

2. If at all being white would make his writings SHALLOW and underrated and uncared for.

3. His skill is the same if he's white or black right? So how many black rappers are in the same league/close? not a lot, your point is invalid.

U just mad cuz he styled on you fav rapper.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Scud (Apr 6, 2011)

Enough with the Eminem bullshit yo. If you wanna dickride Eminem so bad and don't want to let the topic move on, start a thread. I'm sick of having to sift through some Eminem fanboy bullshit conversation almost every other page in this thread.

Did somebody mention Pun?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

We always talk about Pun every other 5-10 pages or so and pretty soon that other dead rapper will pop up in discussions too.  Can't remember his name

He did punchlines back in the day and he was ever only ok untill he died.  Now he's ill and a legend


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> 1. That's not a fact. Prove it.


 Let's do the math, if I was black, I would have sold half...That comes straight from Eminem on his song, ''White America'' on The Eminem Show. Easy to prove. Most of the hip hop consumers are suburban white kids, of course they'll identify more with the guy who looks the most like them in an environment dominated by guys who are completely different. 



> 2. If at all being white would make his writings SHALLOW and underrated and uncared for.


 Quote me saying ''all it takes to be successful in rap is being white''. I said Eminem wouldn't be viewed as great if he were black and that's true. What makes him so popular is his raps for the most part, but he has to thank being white too, it helped him sell and gain a lot of popularity. You're just being delusional if you think being white has NOTHING to do with his success.



> 3. His skill is the same if he's white or black right? So how many black rappers are in the same league/close? not a lot, your point is invalid.
> 
> U just mad cuz he styled on you fav rapper.


 He is my favorite rapper lol. There are other emcees in his league and they aren't nearly as popular. Skill is only a fraction of what it takes to be great. Eminem has it all, if he were black he'd be talked in the same light as Nas. Hell, the guy's probably the most popular artist of the effin planet. You think a black rapper could ever achieve such a status? Don't make me laugh. He's got all the tool to be great, but being white is a nice bonus. A REALLY nice bonus.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Tatumaru said:


> Enough with the Eminem bullshit yo. If you wanna dickride Eminem so bad


Reported.


> and don't want to let the topic move on


Where did I prevent this topic from moving on? When have I stated that I want to prevent this topic from moving on?


> start a thread.


This thread is for Hip-Hop music, and I'm pretty that's what Eminem's does, so no; I don't need to make a thread.


> I'm sick of having to sift through some Eminem fanboy bullshit conversation almost every other page in this thread.


U mad Em is stylin' on your fav rapper mang?

This is a thread about Hip-Hop music, Eminem does that shit. Him being discussed in every page in this thread just means he's controversial, people say what want to say (Like me now, watch) you don't own this thread, if you don't wanna talk about him than simply ignore the conversation, that's pretty simple I guess, fucking deal with it.

-------------
-------------

Eminem did not fall down, he simply _switches_ theme, every Album he made has a theme (Encore: cartoonish, Relapse: comedy, accents, etc). A true Eminem fan would love all Eminem's Albums, one of Eminem's biggest advantages over other rappers is his diversity, he's variegated, and so are his Albums, try to adapt.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm getting into The Roots heavily. Black Thought is Ill with it.
> 
> Any recommendations on specific albums/stuff from them that I should look up?


Indeed. Always my vote for most underrated rapper. 

I love ALL of them but the ones I listen to most are: *Illadelph Halflife*, *Game Theory*, *Things Fall Apart*, *The Tipping Point*, *How I Got Over*, and *Rising Down*.

Black Thought and company recently released a mixtape called "Jam Boy Magic" if you're interested in more of a mixtape type flavor.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Reported.
> 
> Where did I prevent this topic from moving on? When have I stated that I want to prevent this topic from moving on?
> 
> ...



No True Scotsman fallacy. You can be a fan and dislike one of his albums. But if you think the only way you're a fan is by never ever being critical of him then you aren't being realistic at all.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Let's do the math, if I was black, I would have sold half...That comes straight from Eminem on his song, ''White America'' on The Eminem Show. Easy to prove. Most of the hip hop consumers are suburban white kids, of course they'll identify more with the guy who looks the most like them in an environment dominated by guys who are completely different.


 that is not evidence, man. You just restated your point.



> Quote me saying ''all it takes to be successful in rap is being white''.


Quote me mentioning, implying, or indicating you said that.


> I said Eminem wouldn't be viewed as great if he were black and that's true.


No, it isn't.


> What makes him so popular is his raps for the most part, but he has to thank being white too, it helped him sell and gain a lot of popularity. You're just being delusional if you think being white has NOTHING to do with his success.


That is something trivial to consider, IF being white wouldn't hinder him as well. Which logically it should.


> He is my favorite rapper lol.


Than u just mad cause he styled on your supposedly weaker version of himself.


> There are other emcees in his league and they aren't nearly as popular


Bull to the shit.


> Skill is only a fraction of what it takes to be great. Eminem has it all, if he were black he'd be talked in the same light as Nas.


No he wouldn't, because he's *better* than Nas.


> Hell, the guy's probably the most popular artist of the effin planet. You think a black rapper could ever achieve such a status? Don't make me laugh. He's got all the tool to be great, but being white is a nice bonus. A REALLY nice bonus.


You're missing the point...if he was black he would still reach where he should be because he is that good. I'm black (sorta') myself and there's a good chance that you're right that a black rapper can't be as famous if he was as skilled, but that's just flipped outside down, *no* black rapper is as good as Eminem, so that just means even if he was black he'd still be the best. And when you consider the fact that being white logically hindered him; than we have every reason to wank to Eminem as the best rapper in history of Hip-Hop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2011)

shark hasn't even tried out any other rappers so his opinion barely means anything.

"I'm black (sorta)"....just stop.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> No True Scotsman fallacy. You can be a fan and dislike one of his albums. But if you think the only way you're a fan is by never ever being critical of him then you aren't being realistic at all.


Of course I wasn't serious with that part, I can't force you to like his Albums, I was merely defending him and his Albums, and attempting to persuade his fans to be open minded about his Albums and listen to it with the mind-set of "Let's see what's new with Em" and not "We want another "The real Slim Shady", and another "Till I collapse", we want him to diss his mother and butt-fuck his stepfather!! Again!!!"

So it's more of a "let's all love all of Em's albums!! "


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> shark hasn't even tried out any other rappers so his opinion barely means anything.


Why is this hard to comprehend? I think Eminem is the best, I have the right to have an opinion, you disagree than fine. lol.



> "I'm black (sorta)"....just stop.


Than how about "I'm a cum-white fucking nazi" you'd like it like that wouldn't you? It makes a BIG difference huh?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't there an Eminem appreciation thread? If there isn't then you should make one.


----------



## Scud (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Why is this hard to comprehend? I think Eminem is the best, I have the right to have an opinion, you disagree than fine. lol.


The problem is you're not presenting your views as opinions. You're trying to present them as facts in your earlier posts.

We get this same conversation every couple of pages. Somebody who thinks Eminem is the best (and that's fine, I think he's great. You *do* have the right to your own opinion) comes in here and tries presenting their opinion as fact. "Eminem is the best rapper" is your opinion. But when you say it that way repeatedly, you're not trying to present it as an opinion. You're making it seem like a fact that is indisputable. I understand you probably didn't mean it that way, but your wording sure made it sound that way.

Personally, I'm not going to get into the whole argument on if he's the best or not. This dead horse has been beaten almost every week for the last couple of months. It has nothing to do with him being controversial and everything to do with his fans being obsessive. To the point where some of them come off as extremely close-minded. You think he's the best, cool. I don't.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Well now you know what I meant with my wording, so beware next time.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok ok, guys Em vs Jay-z

Go! (You already know my opinion )

@JediJaina: Damn you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

50 and Game went hard on This is how we do.


----------



## Scud (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Someone was talkin about 50 a few days ago. It's alright, pretty meh about it.


I'm with you there. I don't find anything particularly good or entertaining about it, but it's not bad compared to what he's done recently. I just can't find anything exciting about 50 anymore; he bores me.

I *am* excited about brand new Dilla material. I think this could be a good thing for the scene in Detroit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Indeed. Always my vote for most underrated rapper.
> 
> I love ALL of them but the ones I listen to most are: *Illadelph Halflife*, *Game Theory*, *Things Fall Apart*, *The Tipping Point*, *How I Got Over*, and *Rising Down*.
> 
> Black Thought and company recently released a mixtape called "Jam Boy Magic" if you're interested in more of a mixtape type flavor.



Good look.

I've got Game Theory & Things Fall Apart, I think..I'm gonna D/L them all tonight then I'm gon cop the ones I like the most. Their music is piff.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## LayZ (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Good look.
> 
> I've got Game Theory & Things Fall Apart, I think..I'm gonna D/L them all tonight then I'm gon cop the ones I like the most. Their music is piff.


Cool, I'd like to hear your opinion on them. 



G.O.A.T. said:


> King of Detroit
> 
> Better than Em.


Funny, I thought that was Royce's self proclaimed title.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

> King of Detroit


Em is god of detroit.



> Better than Em.


Ahaha I lol'd.


----------



## JonnyCake (Apr 6, 2011)

Struggling to shift through the em fan boy bs and see if anything came out in the intelligent hiphop scene recently worth getting. anyone lend a hand?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Bull to the shit.



Black Thought, One Be Lo, Nas, Ezlhi 



> No he wouldn't, because he's *better* than Nas.



Oh really in what ways is he better?

Eminem fell off and is a former shell of himself, it's not a matter of swiitching styles. He just isn't as good as he once was, which of course is reasonable because few artists can retain their prime for a long period of time (except Black Thought off course) . But you're just blowing his accomplishments out off proportion and take the meaning of stan to a new level.

*waits to be reported*


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Black Thought, One Be Lo, Nas, Ezlhi


Aaaaand I repeat: Bullshit.





> Oh really in what ways is he better?


Lyricism, records sold, beats, diss tracks, freestyles (dispicable), looks, etc. In other words: everything.


> Eminem fell off and is a former shell of himself


No, he didn't.


> it's not a matter of swiitching styles.


Yes, it is.


> He just isn't as good as he once was


He is as good as he once was. Listen to Recovery, ALL the songs were amazing, Relapse was one of the funniest Albums of all time, adapt!


> But you're just blowing his accomplishments out off proportion


No, I'm not.


> and take the meaning of stan to a new level.


*!!*


> *waits to be reported*


Reported for ignorance of the obvious fact of Slim's superiority over Nas (better lyricist) and Jay-Z (Bitch was owned in his own song lol, he even knows it and tries to mess up Em's verse whenever they perform Renegade live) and other rappers.

::Eminem also dissed Wayne, Drake and Kanye on Forever "He can make them look like posers he's wondering if he should spit this slow"

Heck, I can rap better than most of these posters.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Please stop encouraging this idiot. Ignore him. Let him slowly drift to the Eminem thread or the Courts. Fuck.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Lyricism, records sold, beats, diss tracks, freestyles (dispicable), *looks*, etc. In other words: everything.


Was anyone else expecting a "no homo" statement? 


JonnyCake said:


> Struggling to shift through the em fan boy bs and see if anything came out in the intelligent hiphop scene recently worth getting. anyone lend a hand?


Did you hear that new Pharoahe Monch - (W.A.R.) We Are Renegades yet?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Was anyone else expecting a "no homo" statement?


That was great, no really. I laughed. It's just that Nas is too ugly.

But seriously guys, I said: 
Of course I wasn't serious with that part, I can't force you to like his Albums, I was merely defending him and his Albums, and attempting to persuade his fans to be open minded about his Albums and listen to it with the mind-set of "Let's see what's new with Em" and not "We want another "The real Slim Shady", and another "Till I collapse", we want him to diss his mother and butt-fuck his stepfather!! Again!!!"

So it's more of a "let's all love all of Em's albums!! "

With FIVE s...

I DO believe Eminem is the best, but that's my opinion and nothing more, I know that, just chill people.

So site back homie, relax, in fact grab a six-pack, kick back while I kick facts, wanna hear something wick whack? hehe I was just having fun guys, you know you're my buddies.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Funny, I thought that was Royce's self proclaimed title.



Royce is good, but I rate eLZhi slightly higher.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Wait, Em appreciation thread? where's that? link me to it and I'll leave you guys alone.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Go make it. Or search for it. Whatever man.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

I won't. Give me the link.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Hallelujah.

If there isn't one you can make one Shark.

Also, shame you don't seem to want to expand the range of artists you listen to..

anyways. Next.



Shark said:


> I won't. Give me the link.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

I do listen to other rappers, but admittedly not as much as Em. I'm currently trying some of Nas' old stuff and it's pretty good, he's a great lyricist. Jay-Z not so much. Though the Game and 50, and Chamillionare are one of my faves.

Link link link.


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> that is not evidence, man. You just restated your point.


 That's evidence because a part of Eminem's greatness comes from his popularity, which in turn comes from his album sales. Data indicates that suburban white kids are one of the largest groups that buy hip hop albums. They relate to Eminem because he is like them. Just like he stated in White America ''and they connected with me too because I look like them!''.




> Quote me mentioning, implying, or indicating you said that.


 Didn't read you properly. For some reason, I thought you said ''if being white is all...''. You have my apologies for misreading you.



> No, it isn't.


 What's this lousy counter-argument? Eminem would have sold much less copies if he were black. That alone would make him much less popular and that would take away a lot from his greatness. It's simply common sense.



> That is something trivial to consider, IF being white wouldn't hinder him as well. Which logically it should.


 Being white could have hindered him, but he used it to his advantage. He embraces his whiteness and makes fun of it. Unlike wannabes such as Paul Wall. It works the other way too. A successful black man in an environment dominated by white people will be usually more popular than his white counterparts. Being different helps a lot and if you think otherwise, we can stop discussing now.




> Bull to the shit.


 Again, great counter-argument. There are other emcees who are as good as Eminem but they aren't nearly as popular. Being the most popular doesn't equate being the best. Sorry to tell you the truth.



> No he wouldn't, because he's *better* than Nas.


 Or not...I agree that he has several things on Nas, but Nas is better than him in other areas. Eminem has a better flow, more energy, more emotion and it's usually easier to relate to him. Nas on the other hand has a better vocabulary, his raps are more intelligent and his metaphors are better than those of Eminem. I think Eminem is the better emcee because Nas is just too lame(he's still good) but claiming Eminem is flat out better than Nas isn't true. They're in the same tier and it depends what kind of emcee you prefer. Nas is the more poetic, philosophical and calm emcee. Eminem is more aggressive, energitc and has more raw talent.



> You're missing the point...if he was black he would still reach where he should be because he is that good. I'm black (sorta') myself and there's a good chance that you're right that a black rapper can't be as famous if he was as skilled, but that's just flipped outside down, *no* black rapper is as good as Eminem, so that just means even if he was black he'd still be the best. And when you consider the fact that being white logically hindered him; than we have every reason to wank to Eminem as the best rapper in history of Hip-Hop.


 Being white hindered him initially because when he was underground and in the streets of Detroit, the audience he would show his talent too was black, and they disliked him. Once he blew out, a lot of white kids heard of him and they just loved him. It's also pretty stupid and narrow-minded to think no other rapper comes close to Eminem. It depends what you prefer. I find Eminem kind of repetitive and his multis just don't impress me as much as they used too. His content is pretty limited, his vocabulary isn't all that and his raps lack knowledge a la Ras Kass.

Eminem is great, he is my favorite emcee, but like all other rappers, he has his flaws and if his flaws are the ones you hate the most, you won't view him as the best emcee.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

What's Lupe Fiasco's best song?


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> What's Lupe Fiasco's best song?


 Hip Hop Saved My Life was pretty good. I'm no Lupe fan though, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Jay-Z not so much. Though the Game and 50, and Chamillionare are one of my faves.



The fuck?

Jay-Z not so much then proceeds to list Game, 50 & Chamillionaire as some of his faves?

Shark..I'm not underestimating nor patronising you..just out of curiosity..How old are you?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

^Lol @ Juub taking me seriously, I already said I was having fun, and I do acknowledge it as a matter of opinion. But reps for your for your trouble.


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The fuck?
> 
> Jay-Z not so much then proceeds to list Game, 50 & Chamillionaire as some of his faves?
> 
> Shark..I'm not understimating nor patronising you..just out of curiosity..How old are you?



I think he is right in some way. Jay-Z is pretty shit aside from reasonable doubts and the few songs in which he retains his Jigga personality. The guy has a sick flow and some nice rhymes but his content lacks meaning. A lot of style but not enough substance.

Shark reminds me of Nikushimi. Except he wanks Eminem instead of Itachi.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The fuck?
> 
> Jay-Z not so much then proceeds to list Game, 50 & Chamillionaire as some of his faves?
> 
> Shark..I'm not understimating nor patronising you..just out of curiosity..How old are you?



Well they are FAVES for a reason. I listened to like 6-7 tracks of Jay? and quite honestly his lyrics are good, and so is his beat but I just couldn't stand his tone and stopped.

I'm also waiting to see what Jigga would do about the Game's new diss track aimed at Jay for no reason:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqh62GwfX28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Point Blank calls Em overrated but overrates Jay-Z like hell.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 6, 2011)

What do you guys think of Reks new album? Don't remember if it was discussed here


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Haruko said:


> What do you guys think of Reks new album? Don't remember if it was discussed here



Which? Wu-Tang vs Shaolin? Cause I kinda consider Only Built 2 new.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> I think he is right in some way. Jay-Z is pretty shit aside from reasonable doubts and the few songs in which he retains his Jigga personality. The guy has a sick flow and some nice rhymes but his content lacks meaning. A lot of style but not enough substance.
> 
> Shark reminds me of Nikushimi. Except he wanks Eminem instead of Itachi.



Jay-Z fell of hard but he's easily among the best at his prime. double entendres/wordplay were crazy. Multies were good nothing amazing.

Content lacks meaning? what? Just because a rapper doesn't spend about half of his album talking about government conspiracies and third world countries' struggles  it doesn't mean his content lacks meaning. Nonetheless Jay-Z has plenty insightful/realistic songs, but to balance it out he also has plenty songs catering to the niggnorants about bling/bitches and 24's on a Merc. He's actually one of the most balanced mainstream household names out there when it comes to content.

That's besides the point, none of the dudes he mentioned afterwards is as good as Jay-Z. 

Also, Jay-Z has been discussed alot in here.

and Niku is my dude. But even he knows Itachi has limitations, Shark be riding that Em train hard though.



Shark said:


> Point Blank calls Em overrated but overrates Jay-Z like hell.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay-Z fell of hard





PoinT_BlanK said:


> he has plenty songs catering to the niggnorants about bling/bitches and 24's on a Merc.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Hip Hop Saved My Life was pretty good. I'm no Lupe fan though, so I can't comment on that.



Just saw it.

Dude sucks.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Point Blank's favourite rapper is Jay-Z.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> Dude sucks.



Lupe doesn't suck. He most likely just went over your head. Don't worry, he goes over alot of people's heads.

Search for a breakdown video of his bars. There's plenty on Youtube. You'll be enlightened.


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay-Z fell of hard but he's easily among the best at his prime. double entendres/wordplay were crazy. Multies were good nothing amazing.
> 
> Content lacks meaning? what? Just because a rapper doesn't spend about half of his album talking about government conspiracies and third world countries' struggles  it doesn't mean his content lacks meaning. Nonetheless Jay-Z has plenty insightful/realistic songs, but to balance it out he also has plenty songs catering to the niggnorants about bling/bitches and 24's on a Merc. He's actually one of the most balanced mainstream household names out there when it comes to content.
> 
> ...


 I agree with most of what you said. By lacking meaning I mostly mean that too many of his songs focus on bitches and money. It's fun from time to time but Jay-Z has almost entire albums dedicated to his dough and his hoes. He can talk about anything he wants, you don't need to talk about domestic violence or racism to be relevant. Plenty interesting topics weren't covered. My problem isn't that he doesn't talk enough about things humans can relate to, it's more with the fact that he spends to much time talking about trivial things, material things, protected by the underground kings.

Jay was indeed pretty beastly in his first album I think.

So...who are your favorite new emcees? XXL did yet again another freshmen class. This one's pretty lame. By the way, where is Jay Electronica? Seems he disappeared.



Shark said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> Dude sucks.


 Really? Wow, I think it's a pretty deep song. If you're a fan of bars give a shot to Dumb it Down. Good wordplays in there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Point Blank's favourite rapper is Jay-Z.



Actually, 

J. Cole
Big Krit
Talib Kweli
Black Thought 
Mos Def
Math Hoffa
Iron Solomon


and plenty others might have a say about that..I just think that Jay-Z is one of the most 'balanced'..If not the most balanced mainstream household name.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, wasn't he supposed to drop an album like a while ago?

Edit: Wanna recommend some Krit? I've heard he's dope, just need a starting place.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lupe doesn't suck. He most likely just went over your head. Don't worry, he goes over alot of people's heads.


I said he sucked, not he went over my head.



> Search for a breakdown video of his bars. There's plenty on Youtube. You'll be enlightened.


I'm on it.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 6, 2011)

Juub said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, I think it's a pretty deep song. If you're a fan of bars give a shot to Dumb it Down. Good wordplays in there.


I'll give it another shot, I was coming with an Eminem mindset, so it explains it lol.

Btw Juub, can you list me your top 10 rap songs? (no such thing as "I can't list 'em too much!!)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Edit: Wanna recommend some Krit? I've heard he's dope, just need a starting place.



I've got:

The Last King
Krit wuz here 
Returnof4eva (new joint he just recently dropped)

They all dope.

And I got a some songs from previous mixtapes but I don't have the full mixtapes.

Highly recommended, one of the dopest/realest..Only hindrance might be the deep southern accent and slang but if you can look past that you're good to go..Besides IIRC you stay in the south don't you Mike..?


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> I'll give it another shot, I was coming with an Eminem mindset, so it explains it lol.
> 
> Btw Juub, can you list me your top 10 rap songs? (no such thing as "I can't list 'em too much!!)



Can't list 10 as my top changes depending of my mood(same for my favorite rappers). I can list a few in no particular order.

No Apologies
Interview with a Vampire
...

That's all I got for now. Not that there are too many but I really can't tell. Forget about the Eminem mindset on Lupe, they're nothing alike and if you're expecting every emcees to blow you away like Eminem, you'll be disappointed. Oh and you'll get fed up if you listen to Em too much.

Edit: Maybe I should change my avatar. It's almost fapping material.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm from Georgia. So I probably won't even notice it too much. I think I heard Home Town or something. Can't remember it clearly, but 'll def. give those a listen.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, I'm from Georgia. So I probably won't even notice it too much. I think I heard Home Town or something. Can't remember it clearly, but 'll def. give those a listen.



Man the chicks in georgia . Need to pay a visit..Always wanted to ask a native..How are Outkast regarded there?..Mad love?..They're some of the illest..I think it's 'hometown hero' you heard..

I'd start with 'Krit Wuz Here' or 'Returnof4eva'


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty much everyone knows Outkast, but people my age are usually listening to Flocka or Gucci or Jeezy (pretty much party music). But yeah pretty much everyone recognizes them as great. Big Boi didn't get too much playing time from his last album though.

Edit: Damn, I used pretty much 3 times, I need to expand my vocabulary lol.


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Did anybody said Gucci? Fuck yeah!

[YOUTUBE]iFiPANvxfDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

The fact that it's true makes it funny, and a little sad


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

There used to be a guy that posted in this thread. He loved Gucci, he was actually quite funny but one day I think a few of us made fun of him in some way and he snapped..posted porn all over the thread and got banned. That dude made some posts I agreed with. I actually miss him up in here..The shit he posted balanced the thread. Burr.

@ Mike..I fucks with Jeezy..Bump it to get hyped and when I wanna hear some 'trappin'. Also though some of his beats are somewhat cliched, they bang hard in a car.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I remember that guy. I didn't really post much then. But I bump Jeezy too. There's a lot of rappers people in this thread would say are terrible that I can listen to and actually like. Not every rapper has the same audience. I think the guy's name was Kidlife. He always said he liked shit like Nas, and Jay and Em, but that's not stuff you always wanna hear. Lupe doesn't really get me hype, nor do many rappers discussed here. That's when I switch it up to some less than intelligent shit. 

It gets crazy when you play something like this at a party


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, I remember that guy. I didn't really post much then. But I bump Jeezy too. There's a lot of rappers people in this thread would say are terrible that I can listen to and actually like. Not every rapper has the same audience. I think the guy's name was Kidlife. He always said he liked shit like Nas, and Jay and Em, but that's not stuff you always wanna hear. Lupe doesn't really get me hype, nor do many rappers discussed here. That's when I switch it up to some less than intelligent shit.



Yeah yeah it was kidlife. Man this was one of my fav posts by him:



> If I posted songs by some scrubby underground rapper from the 90s who never reached his peak because they got shot and killed would you be happy?
> 
> If I posted some songs by a clown that raps about starving kids in Africa and screams bullshit about the Illuminati would you be happy then?
> 
> Or better yet if I posted some songs by a monkey faced rapper that everyone in the underground community dickrides, who then gets exposed for stealing a rhymebook from another dude would you be happy then?



^ that shit was in response to someone dissing him for posting Gucci..I like how he goes in on the 'self-righteousness' of some underground fans..

Someone needs to bring him back..

Waka's 'hard in da paint' is the perfect song for going to war. You'll kill an entire enemy Unit by yourself by the time the songs done. It's a banger. I'm gonna check the one you just posted.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Which? Wu-Tang vs Shaolin? Cause I kinda consider Only Built 2 new.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF7AU12LMB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 6, 2011)

Gucci ugh. Here people love that guy. I swear people always talk about him at work and say he's amazing but really I can't get into his stuff. It's not lyrical enough for me and he's talking about nothing really. I just can't get his shit. People assume he's some genius when really he's not. Sure his beats are good though but come on now. 

Some random stuff guys.


----------



## Juub (Apr 6, 2011)

Haruko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF7AU12LMB0[/YOUTUBE]


 Lol, thought you were talking about Raekwon, not Reks. I digged ''Say Goodnight''.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, he's not lyrical at all. I don't even think that's his intention in any way shape or form. He knows his audience.


----------



## Scud (Apr 6, 2011)

I give Gucci respect for knowing his place in hip-hop. Also, 9th wonder has met him and says he likes him a lot. That's a huge plus in my book


----------



## Based (Apr 6, 2011)

Went to a Wiz Khalifa concert yesterday for free.
Not bad, actually. Mac Miller was surprisingly good also.
Waiting for OFWGKTA to hit up Detroit.

Anyways.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZHsEEb7t_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad I stayed away from this thread for awhile.

I am going to try something new. Someone recommend an artist for me to check out. You can all recommend one and I will just do first come first listen. The artist doesn't necessarily need to be new but new will work as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2011)

kool g rap - 4,5,6

his stuff with dj polo is good too


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2011)

live and let die


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

XV               .


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 7, 2011)

Bleach said:


> XV               .



I dug the shit out of 30 Minute Layover, but I never got around to checking out his other work.

Also, I severely dislike this Shark guy.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 7, 2011)

XV is a good choice. I have been meaning to check him out. 

I know it has been done but can someone list his work or links?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

30 Minute Layover was good like someone else said.

Vizzy Zone was good, but not as good as 30ML

And I recommend Everybody's Nobody.

Don't have links though.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2011)

If you haven't already check out Y Society, they're good times

are you just looking into hip hop or other genres all together?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> 30 Minute Layover was good like someone else said.
> 
> Vizzy Zone was good, but not as good as 30ML
> 
> ...



Aight I will check these out. 

Thanks homie. 



Parallax said:


> If you haven't already check out Y Society, they're good times
> 
> are you just looking into hip hop or other genres all together?



I don't mind other genres. Other ones I wouldn't mind:

Rock - Pretty much any form minus heavy metal annoying stuff. 

R&B

Pop


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 7, 2011)

H.O.P.E. - Believe in Hope Wright

One of my favourite tapes this year. He raps over a Nujabes beat too, which was a surprise when I first listened. Was not expecting it.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 7, 2011)

The Hope tape was good especially with Jhene Aiko's feature on there for "Body on me".

Other than that I'm in a Theophilus London mood peep it. !


----------



## Deweze (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone tell me if this video I just uploaded is working. they said they blocked it and it showed like every country in the world so I'm trying to bypass their system


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 7, 2011)

It doesn't work for me. It says:



> This video contains content from UMG. It is not available in your country.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 7, 2011)

How about now ?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> kool g rap - 4,5,6
> 
> his stuff with dj polo is good too


----------



## Deweze (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eabh2o9HjuA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds like he's part of Dipset


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

New XV


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2011)

That's sick. I was actually listening to XV when I stumbled upon the post.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2011)

I like it. Extra plus for using Passion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dL4p9XN0KPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 8, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eabh2o9HjuA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sounds like he's part of Dipset



Sounds nothing like current Wiz.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 8, 2011)

Juub said:


> Can't list 10 as my top changes depending of my mood(same for my favorite rappers). I can list a few in no particular order.
> 
> No Apologies
> Interview with a Vampire
> ...



Only one Em song? 

Till I collapse, When I'm gone, Lose yourself, Won't back down, Yonks, Cinderella man, Almost famous, Memory lane, You're never over, Untitled, Despicable, Turn it up (ft. lil flip), This is how we do Remix (ft. Tupac, Eazy-E, 50 Cent), Balla Baby, Bagpipes from Baghdad, N.Y state of mind, The sauce, Nail in the coffin, The warning, Superman, Real slim shady, Emulate, Ballin' uncontrollably,  25 to Life, 8 Mile, Beautiful, Backstabber, My name is bow wow, Ass like That, Armageddon, Ay Bay Bay, Crack a bottle, Ridin' Dirty, Bully, Quitter, Hit em up, Dead wrong, Infinite, I Can, Guilty Conscience feat. Dr. Dre, 97' Bonnie & Clyde, Go DJ, Role Model, Rock Bottom, Kill You, Stan, Who Knew, This is the carter, The Way I Am, Marshall Mathers, Lollipop (all remixes), Under the Influence, Cleanin' Out My Closet, Renegade, Without Me, Sing for the Moment, Like Toy Soldiers, It was a good day, Mosh, Puke, My 1st Single, Rain Man, Just Lose It, Mockingbird, Money in the bank, Insane, Hello, Underground, Talkin' 2 Myself, W.T.P, Nine millimeter, Remember Me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LjvUMr1-AAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy shit. Don't think any less of me, but I just realized Childish Gambino is fucking Donald Glover.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 8, 2011)

They remind me of some of my friends.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 8, 2011)

Check out this dude S.O.P.

[YOUTUBE]Nsn0kB5Lgoo[/YOUTUBE]

The other songs on his page are about a year old and he has improved a lot since, this is a preview before his mixtape thats coming out soon. He's a good friend of mine, check it out! No bullshit, he is good.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

That Odd Future video is old but it's quality.

I'm really interested in these guys, they just may be what we need to change Hip Hop for the better.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't get into them at all really. Sure I can listen to a small amount of their stuff but I can't really "get into" them like Jay-Z, Lupe and Biggie. Something about them I don't get. Honestly I see them becoming more popular but nothing up to the level of Jay and the other greats but I could see them at least bringing their style and themes further to the forefront. I don't know what's going to happen but I'm wondering who's going to be the ones to officially take Young Money down a notch from dominating the airwaves. 

I'm sick of them.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 8, 2011)

I preciate Odd Future, and can listen their stuff now.

I'm not a fan though. 

How do you guys feel about Childish Gambino, I've probably only heard one song from him that I like.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

I can see them becoming great in the sense of them starting something big and new.  Kinda like the Ramones of Hip Hop or something like that.  It's too early to tell but it could be huge.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 8, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> How do you guys feel about Childish Gambino, I've probably only heard one song from him that I like.



Meh. Him and S.O.P. kinda have the same style but S.O.P's voice doesnt annoy me like Donald's does. Which is weird because in Community I have no problem with him.



Parallax said:


> I can see them becoming great in the sense of them starting something big and new.  Kinda like the Ramones of Hip Hop or something like that.  It's too early to tell but it could be huge.



I hope not.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

And why not?  We need something new and different.  The genre needs to grow and expand.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

I just really like the fact that these are a bunch of kids having fun and making music.  They're not super serious conscious types or young money.  It's honestly refreshing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 8, 2011)

As much as I want a group to hit the mainstream and give YM some competition, I rather not have said competition be Odd Future. I dont care for either group one bit. Just my opinion.

YM is generic and shit
OF tries to hard to be anti-generic or whatever and isnt that much better

Ah well, doesnt bother me ill just ignore em


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 8, 2011)

I sort of agree with Typhoon here. Odd Future is different yes but if a group did end up competing with Young Money I hope it's not them. I'd rather it go to a group who is closer to the "origins" rather than them with their raping females, hitting, drugs, "I don't give a darn what I'm saying" type of style. Even if they're saying it just to say it I'd really not want that group running the airwaves. Nothing against their talent but that's just how it is. Young Money is too generic these days and Off Future well their definitely on the other side of the spectrum. 

If someone did end up competing I'd hope it's someone with both mainstream and conscious appeal talking about their life, what they go through, hopes, experiences, aspirations, cockiness to a degree, just overall someone more people would relate to and connect with who can not only inspire you but bring you down to a new level once they get into some other topics. Not many can end up doing that.

Right now I don't really see anyone like that.  J Cole is great but he's not gonna blow up and he talks about hos more than I figured, Drake is in YM and he sucks now, right now I'm not really seeing anything out of anyone that's really going to be the ones to do some damage sadly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2011)

I dig Odd Future. Don't know if they'll ever blow though. J. Cole I think still can. He needs to drop a fucking album though. Shit has been put on hold for months now.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2011)

jcole talks about being successful and taking his mom out the hood alot


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 9, 2011)

Odd Future are a poor man's Relapse Eminem.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't think Odd Future is actually gonna blow up in the mainstream sense.  I mean more of changing the genre, even if it doesn't impact the mainstream right away.  Kinda like Punk did in '77.  Sure that wasn't in the airwaves in any way and it was hated by the mainstream but it led to huge genre shifts and reinvented a lot of things.  I meant it that way.


----------



## Eki (Apr 9, 2011)

Meh, i don't like them too much for some reason. Just don't feel it :/


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 9, 2011)

I have never heard anything from Odd Future but just from the descriptions I am seeing they probably just need to go away. That isn't an official stance since I haven't actually listened but saying shit just to say it or being "edgy" isn't something new. 

We don't need anymore Nicki Minaj weirdos coming out rapping.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

These two be going in.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFs41Wh28pI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2011)

lol i just started looking them up and

I would love meeting them and I feel bad for people trying to interview them lmao


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2011)

What's J. Cole's best track?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2011)

Deweze said:


> lol i just started looking them up and
> 
> I would love meeting them and I feel bad for people trying to interview them lmao



They've gone on to say that they dislike giving interviews, if not hate it, and people still do it haha.  The only interviews that I've seen with them that has gone somewhat normal are the LA Weekly articles.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

Shark said:


> What's J. Cole's best track?



That's pretty subjective, but I'd say his Dead Presidents tracks and The Badness  are among his best.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I can dig the Badness. Just listen to one of his tapes.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2011)

I want one track to listen to, don't list me a whole album!


----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2011)

listen to the whole thing!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

Listen to each mixtape from first to last so he can see his progression as an artist.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2011)

fine.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 9, 2011)

.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 9, 2011)

i dont think that OF just says crazy things to be different, or atleast in tylers case in an interview he said he views rapping like a movie, and there are other people in OF not just tyler and earl because i find that each member has their own style and talk about different things on their tracks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2011)

I think of all of them Hodgy Beats is the most "mainstream" meaning he'd fit in the most with the mainstream.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 9, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I think of all of them Hodgy Beats is the most "mainstream" meaning he'd fit in the most with the mainstream.


yeah i agree and domo genesis is like "stoner rap" but i think that he is still really good, just if he had to be classified he raps about smoking/drinking in most of his songs


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 9, 2011)

One of my favorite rappers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuI7w2x9lxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2011)

Cyhi needs to blow up. Dude is really talented. Royal Flush was pretty good shit.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 9, 2011)

I know, a lot of people don't know about Cyhi.  He went on this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLc1ei4fdM8[/YOUTUBE]

Also had the best part on this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McC9sxY4rL0[/YOUTUBE]

XV has a new mixtape coming out this month called Zero Heroes.  He's up and coming too


----------



## Rannic (Apr 10, 2011)

On OF my Favorite member isn't even a rapper, Frank Ocean tape Nostalgia,ULTRA has been on repeat since I got it.

Also been checking out Weeknd's House of Ballons.

Yall should check it out if you haven't


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2011)

In before Shark comes back and says J. Cole is no Eminem.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 10, 2011)

This thread needs more Childish Gambino. Seriously best out of the new rappers coming out right now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 10, 2011)

I got some Fashawn, Diz Gabran, Andre Damar (all west coast, coincidentally) a couple of weeks ago, quite good. I've definitely been missing out sleeping on current hip-hop for too long.. One noticeable thing is underground production has seriously stepped its game up, it's better beats they're getting than what mainstream rappers are getting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Childish Gambino has a bunch of songs I like, I just never took the time to listen to an entire mixtape of his.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 11, 2011)

Breaking News

Great news from One Be Lo:

Album finally done. Stay tuned for my dragon release parties. (BIGsigh)


----------



## Kisame (Apr 11, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> In before Shark comes back and says J. Cole is no Eminem.



Ugh, so? I listened to him and he isn't. Of course you think everyone and their mother is better than Em.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 11, 2011)

Em                                 sucks bawls


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sick of this Em talk

so that's great news on the One Be Lo album I look forward to it.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 12, 2011)

Truth be told J. Cole is no Eminem but that is because they are 2 completely different styles. Both are beasts at a different end of the spectrum.

On that note what the hell happened to J. Cole? I always hear him talk about songs belonging on his 2nd album and he won't ever even out out a first.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2011)

Point Blank hates Eminem, he made it pretty obvious. He expects J. Cole to compare to him, that's like comparing Konohamaru and Itachi.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Truth be told J. Cole is no Eminem but that is because they are 2 completely different styles. Both are beasts at a different end of the spectrum.



*AND* because Em is better.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

God shut the fuck up seriously listen to more music


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2011)

Shark, this troll character isn't funny. We don't want to talk about Eminem. =/

Are they waiting for a hit single for J. Cole's debut just like they waited for Black and Yellow to have 40 remixes?

On another note, I have hooked a couple people on J. Cole who were skeptical or aren't huge on rap. They thank me all the time.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Shark, this troll character isn't funny.


I addressed this 9,809,978 times. 


> We don't want to talk about Eminem. =/


Then don't talk about him. 


> On another note, I have hooked a couple people on J. Cole who were skeptical or aren't huge on rap. They thank me all the time.


Yeah, he's definitely good, his song (Dead Presidents 2? or was that his Album? anyway..) has wonderful rhymes and lyrics, the guy's actually pretty good.


Parallax said:


> God shut the fuck up seriously listen to more music


What the fuck is your problem people? I _do_ listen to other people and I don't think they are as good as Eminem and I come here and I say that, that is all there is to it. If you want to have a discussion on how they are better than do so, but I say what I want as long as I don't insult anyone and I don't break the rules, I think Eminem is G.O.A.T but what I don't get is why that makes you people mad. (Perhaps cause Em is stylin' on you fav rapper? )


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2011)

^People get mad because you try to force your opinion on others like here:



> AND because Em is better.



Anyway, people just need to ignore stuff like that. 

Speaking of J. Cole, whatever happened to his album that was supposed to drop this spring? Delayed or what?


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonite is Em's best song


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> ^People get mad because you try to force your opinion on others like here



How's that forcing an opinion? J. Cole being inferior to Em is a fact as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2011)

em is gaaarbage dude


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats just OD Shark. Just too much.

Im not even a Nas stan but that is just dumb. Ah you Em stans, the worst.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2011)

Shark said:


> @Typhoon: I believe Encore > Illmatic so you can see how much we disagree



Damn, I don't even listen to Nas like that and I know that's a blasphemous thing you just said right there. I don't even think you really believe that.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Shark said:


> @Typhoon: I believe Encore > Illmatic so you can see how much we disagree


This dude is hilarious.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shark said:


> What the fuck is your problem people? I _do_ listen to other people and I don't think they are as good as Eminem and I come here and I say that, that is all there is to it. If you want to have a discussion on how they are better than do so, but I say what I want as long as I don't insult anyone and I don't break the rules, I think Eminem is G.O.A.T but what I don't get is why that makes you people mad. (Perhaps cause Em is stylin' on you fav rapper? )


You liking eminem isnt the problem, you just simply keep coming in here when people are talking about an artist and their music and you just say eminem is better then them, which is an opinion and you state it as it its a fact. we all know that you think eminem is G.O.A.T theres no need to state it every single page.


----------



## Scud (Apr 12, 2011)

This is why people get so sick of the Eminem talk in this thread. Kids like Shark can't get over him despite his obvious decline in recent years. Hell, Eminem in his fucking *prime* < pre-I Am Nas.

Saying Encore is better than Illmatic isn't just blasphemy; it's flat out stupid. If you put both albums in the context of the year/time they came out, there is absolutely no comparison. And even out of that context, I say Illmatic tops Encore easily.

Then again, I'm clearly biased. I'm a Brooklyn baby, and nothing tops east coast hip-hop from the golden age in my mind.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 12, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Are they waiting for a hit single for J. Cole's debut just like they waited for Black and Yellow to have 40 remixes?



Last interview I heard Cole in he said he wants the timing and everything to be just right. I honestly am not sure what he is waiting for because I feel he was hotter a couple of months ago than he is now. 



> On another note, I have hooked a couple people on J. Cole who were skeptical or aren't huge on rap. They thank me all the time.



I can honestly say I have never recommended him to anyone who ended up _not_ liking him. Dude is the truth.



Bleach said:


> Speaking of J. Cole, whatever happened to his album that was supposed to drop this spring? Delayed or what?



See above.

I wish I knew more specifics but Cole always talks like he is in complete control. I can't help but think Jay is the one holding him back though.



Tatumaru said:


> Saying Encore is better than Illmatic isn't just blasphemy; it's flat out stupid. If you put both albums in the context of the year/time they came out, there is absolutely no comparison. And even out of that context, I say Illmatic tops Encore easily.



You have to remember different time frames. Some music simply sounds outdated to people. I am very open to music and everything but 36 Chambers I don't like at all. I can't even begin to see why people rate it so highly. With that being said, its hard for me to say it is better than Encore because there are parts of Encore I enjoyed.

The same can probably be applied to Illmatic for other people like Shark. I mean I think he is a fool just the same as you guys do for being such an outspoken Em Stan but at the same time I can understand where he may be coming from.

I came into rap late so I am not huge on Illmatic either. I actually heard it completely for the first time back when it was re-released with the remixes and I prefered some of the remix versions better. 

I won't say Encore is better but being real I probably would enjoy Encore more. I would have to go back and give Illmatic another real listen.



> Then again, I'm clearly biased. I'm a Brooklyn baby, and nothing tops east coast hip-hop from the golden age in my mind.



This is only a fact, not a biased opinion


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> you just simply keep coming in here when people are talking about an artist and their music and you just say eminem is better then them


And I stated a hundred times that I was not serious, and that whilst I do believe Eminem is better than all of them, that does not give them the right to neg and nag.


> which is an opinion and you state it as it its a fact.


I swear I almost stated it that it was an *opinion* at least 3 times.


> we all know that you think eminem is G.O.A.T theres no need to state it every single page.


I do not state Eminem is G.O.A.T in every single page, I talk about Eminem in every single page, there is nothing wrong with that.


Tatumaru said:


> This is why people get so sick of the Eminem talk in this thread. Kids like Shark can't get over him despite his obvious decline in recent years. Hell, Eminem in his fucking *prime* < pre-I Am Nas.


Wait, wait...So you're saying people get sick of the Eminem talk in this thread because I can't get over the "obvious fact" that he declined in recent years? Do you see how that does not make sense? 


> Saying Encore is better than Illmatic isn't just blasphemy; it's flat out stupid.


Haha I already inserted a  smiley there, I don't believe Encore is better, but I sure as hell *enjoy it more*, to be specific.


> If you put both albums in the context of the year/time they came out, there is absolutely no comparison. And even out of that context, I say Illmatic tops Encore easily.


I enjoy Encore more.


LayZ said:


> This dude is hilarious.


I'll take that as a compliment. 


			
				Cyphon said:
			
		

> I mean I think he is a fool just the same as you guys do for being such an outspoken Em Stan


That's a bad thing? 


			
				JediJaina said:
			
		

> keep this up and there will be seals and bans




It's over, we won.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

Tatumaru said:


> This is why people get so sick of the Eminem talk in this thread. Kids like Shark can't get over him despite his obvious decline in recent years. Hell, Eminem in his fucking *prime* < pre-I Am Nas.
> 
> Saying Encore is better than Illmatic isn't just blasphemy; it's flat out stupid. If you put both albums in the context of the year/time they came out, there is absolutely no comparison. And even out of that context, I say Illmatic tops Encore easily.
> 
> Then again, I'm clearly biased. I'm a Brooklyn baby, and nothing tops east coast hip-hop from the golden age in my mind.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2011)

Even though J. Cole said he's in complete control I believe Jay actually has the control. Last I checked Jay was looking for a "Black and Yellow" type beat for Cole and I do remember J. Cole saying his album should have been out but the label pushed it back sometime last year so I don't know.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2011)

You seem like a little kid here ^


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Even though J. Cole said he's in complete control I believe Jay actually has the control. Last I checked Jay was looking for a "Black and Yellow" type beat for Cole and I do remember J. Cole saying his album should have been out but the label pushed it back sometime last year so I don't know.



not even J Cole tough enough to overcome the nasty world of rap politics.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 12, 2011)

Deweze said:


> You seem like a little kid here ^



I really don't know how this is relevant at all or how I am childish, I am always mad about negs, no hiding that, but what relevance does that have to do with what we're talking about (Which is - as I plotted - Eminem)?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nWhWj3KiT0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I fucks with this 

He sounds like someone I know


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol ima just ignore the troll..

No one answered my question about J. Coles album . And anyone hear Tyga's new mixtape? Some good shit.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB_C9OMxyEg[/YOUTUBE]

so much fuckin soul in this


----------



## Yosha (Apr 12, 2011)

*yeah, eminem son.*


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

Good job Deweze on showing some love for Tyler the Creator.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> No one answered my question about J. Coles album .



I answered it above as best as I could.


----------



## Rannic (Apr 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Good job Deweze on showing some love for Tyler the Creator.



Inglorious, was my favorite from that album. He basically telling my life story.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 13, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I answered it above as best as I could.



Oh my bad. Didn't see.

Did you check out XV yet?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Just listened to Blackenedwhite. I liked it.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Oh my bad. Didn't see.
> 
> Did you check out XV yet?



Shit no. I have been lazy on the finding new music front. He is #1 on my list to check out after I finish One B Lo which I never did finish checking out.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2011)

> “I can actually make the argument, seriously, that, Yo, I’m better than all y’all,” he boasted. “You have people who can say that. Jay-Z can say that. Eminem can say that. Canibus can say that—if we are going line for line. If you want to relate me to the newer cats, let’s go. Let’s go line for line and bar for bar. If it’s all about spitting and metaphors and MCing and lyrics and entendres, I will eat 99 percent of you dudes up."



Lupe going in.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll take that as a concession, Bleach. 

Tyler's pretty good.


----------



## Scud (Apr 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> How old were you during that wonderful NY Renaissance


Pretty young. I was born in 85. I owe my interest in hip-hop to my older brother. I would constantly tag along with him and his friends, which brought me to a lot of street battles and record shops. We used to collect mixtape cassettes and pool our allowances to buy the latest records. I remember getting in to one of my biggest fights with him because he jacked my copy of G Rap's 4,5,6. 

Odd Future is playing here on 5/13. Last time they were here, I passed on the opportunity to see them. I think I'm gonna go check it out this time. From what I've seen, their live shows are crazy.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 13, 2011)

Tyler > B.O.B.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T06YBLRXK8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pYU9A1ovg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
two of my favorite OF songs.


----------



## Based (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally like Jet Age of Tomorrow and Earl's Self-Titled the most. Of course, 'Bastard' also.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 13, 2011)

Based said:


> I personally like Jet Age of Tomorrow and Earl's Self-Titled the most. Of course, 'Bastard' also.


ive listened to everyone but jet age of tomorrow, i heard a couple songs but i havent taken the time to sit down and listen to much, any reccomendations? and yea Earls mixtape and Bastard are my favorite mixtapes by them, and 3rd is a tie for blackenedwhite and rolling papers.


----------



## Juub (Apr 13, 2011)

Shark said:


> Tyler > B.O.B.


B.O.B flat out sucks anyway.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.B. doesn't suck. He's not your typical rapper, but he's far from sucking.


----------



## Juub (Apr 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> B.o.B. doesn't suck. He's not your typical rapper, but he's far from sucking.


He sucks and he can't rhyme for shit. Andre3000 isn't your typical rapper but at least he can rhyme.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmXklPtCxqk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

old skool swag


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Juub (Apr 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Different strokes for different folks.


 Doesn't change the fact B.O.B. can't rhyme for shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, that's cool. I still enjoy his stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

B.o.B something about him, I agree that he's ok but he's not really a "full rapper" anymore in my eyes, he's just different from that. He's similar to a more "rapper-ish Cudi". I mean he raps but it's hard to describe it. I do think that he's overrating himself, most rappers do claiming they're lyrically a serious problem and B.o.B his lyrics aren't what make him stand out. It's other factors and I'd say it's his versatility.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 13, 2011)

did anyone else feel like B.o.B's diss towards odd future wasnt good? he like never even directly said anything about them in the whole song..


----------



## Based (Apr 13, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> did anyone else feel like B.o.B's diss towards odd future wasnt good? he like never even directly said anything about them in the whole song..


Has he ever even made a diss track before his OF one?

Flips out over one line in a song. /bitchbecrazy.


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 13, 2011)

Based said:


> Has he ever even made a diss track before his OF one?
> 
> Flips out over one line in a song. /bitchbecrazy.


im not a big B.o.B fan so i wouldnt know but i dont think he has haha. and yeah ikr i think he was just looking for attention but failed, or he was afraid of directly saying something about OF because his diss was all like implied or atleast thats how i felt when i heard it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2011)

I lost some respect for B.o.B after that weak OF diss track.

Don't know why homeboy is making those, not his style. And he got too sensitive from that one line.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2011)

Did OF ever retaliate for that?  Cause the results would be hilarious


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DY_b02-u2sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you guys think of this 
Luda ft. Slaughterhouse- Furiously Dangerous (snippet) 

It's pretty nice IMO.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyler said something about it, but nothing serious.

Luda track sounds alright.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3d4GhsbbOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 14, 2011)

Honzou? said:


> what do you guys think of this
> Luda ft. Slaughterhouse- Furiously Dangerous (snippet)
> 
> It's pretty nice IMO.



Meh.



Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3d4GhsbbOI[/YOUTUBE]



This is kinda tight. I know Cole mentioned Lamar as someone he liked before. 

I think I will put him on the list after XV.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 14, 2011)

That is great. I already like Jazmine Sullivan, so puttin her on the hook is a huge plus. XV better fuckin blow up big lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2011)

So guys for the past bit I've been confronted on my profile from someone who truly believes the "Jay-Z is a devil worshiper" situation, just read it. It's pretty funny.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shark said:


> [YOUTUBE]DY_b02-u2sg[/YOUTUBE]



956 likes, 14,547 dislikes    
I am crying laughing


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So guys for the past bit I've been confronted on my profile from someone who truly believes the "Jay-Z is a devil worshiper" situation, just read it. It's pretty funny.



I stopped reading when he linked those videos.

Some people are so ignorant, it's to the point where it's more sad than funny.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]joHCfll2AGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 15, 2011)

What do y'all think of this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXCFSKi_SOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Apr 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So guys for the past bit I've been confronted on my profile from someone who truly believes the "Jay-Z is a devil worshiper" situation, just read it. It's pretty funny.



WTF KN since when are you a devil worshipper


----------



## Juub (Apr 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So guys for the past bit I've been confronted on my profile from someone who truly believes the "Jay-Z is a devil worshiper" situation, just read it. It's pretty funny.



Seems like he's just trolling you. Do people actually know the difference between Lucifer and Satan?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Apr 15, 2011)

wtf jay z using that verse in 100 fucking songs


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I stopped reading when he linked those videos.
> 
> Some people are so ignorant, it's to the point where it's more sad than funny.


I agree completely. 


Bleach said:


> WTF KN since when are you a devil worshipper


I had no idea either lol.


----------



## Juub (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it's time to pay our respect to an all-time great today. You may not like him, it's possible you've never heard of him, but his influence is undeniable. To commemorate this day(which is really nothing special actually), I'd like us to pay our respect to Masta Ace.

[YOUTUBE]PW1XOy3qY7o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hdS4ln9N3vs[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and every Em fan should look him up at least once.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 15, 2011)

who the hell do you think we are?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 16, 2011)

Didn't we just have some Ace discussion a little while back? 

Ace is nice.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nRSDsC6sTag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 16, 2011)

Kittan said:


> [YOUTUBE]nRSDsC6sTag[/YOUTUBE]



Damn...thats kinda hot. Odd future is ok. Im not completely sold on them yet. I only heard a few songs from them, like Assmilk and Yonkers. Im a big fan of Frank Ocean, though. Nostalgia ultra was hot. Im gonna try to hear more songs from them.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmGIAaWS-uM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Based (Apr 16, 2011)

Shit, I forgot how much I love MBDTF. Album is such as classic.

[/kanyewest]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2011)

MBDTF was pretty meh. It didn't seem to flow together.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2011)

No it did flow very well actually

and it had something most albums this decade didn't have: true charisma and personality.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> 956 likes, 14,547 dislikes
> I am crying laughing



 That was in response to these:
[YOUTUBE]xDITCiI5fxI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xVnnWc4JPkA[/YOUTUBE]

 He thought he could take Em, what an ass. 






			
				Juub said:
			
		

> Oh and every Em fan should look him up at least once.



!
What are you implying? 

He's pretty good, he's style is somewhat similar to some of Em's old stuff.

Btw, I really can't listen to Jay-Z, the guy isn't good, neither lyrically nor vocally (his tone is annoying). And I'm not saying that because I like Em or anything, he's just isn't good. Nas for example, is a much better rapper, Jay's just been here too long to go un-respected.

Also:
[YOUTUBE]4qeXOpb4Bzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

That's good, but isn't special (compared to some others) or complex in any way, he is also not versatile and has very straight way of rapping.

Edit - Also like I said he's tone is annoying.

KN I know you're lurking.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 17, 2011)

more complex doesn't necessarily mean better. Anyone with a basic understanding of multies, metas/double entendres/punches can put them together and fit plenty in a few bars let alone a verse. Your shit being convoluted is not good.

and his tone is subjective/relative. I'm sure Em is not the most popular in this category neither.

and lol at not being versatile and having only a straightway of rapping..Listen to RD Jay and then to BA Jay..if you still think the same then..eh.

That's besides the point anyway as your first assertion was:



Shark said:


> Jay-Z, the guy *isn't good*, neither lyrically



After some posted verses:



Shark said:


> *That's good*



My point proven. We can move on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 17, 2011)

He's trolling so don't listen to him. He clearly said that he thought Jay-Z was good in my profile a few days ago. I have proof. 

"Ghetto" Brian
"Ghetto" Brian

Shark messaged me in messaged asking who was a better lyricist and this is basically how it turned out. Hell he didn't even hear of a Jay-Z track until I linked him. Besides that you can clearly see him saying "He's surprisingly good" unlike here where he's saying he's not good.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> more complex doesn't necessarily mean better. Anyone with a basic understanding of multies, metas/double entendres/punches can put them together and fit plenty in a few bars let alone a verse. Your shit being convoluted is not good.


Nice excuse but Jay-Z hasn't. Sorry.
They can be better since they are more enjoyable. 



> and his tone is subjective/relative. I'm sure Em is not the most popular in this category neither.


What is this? 
Of course he isn't. You believe J. Cole > Eminem.


> and lol at not being versatile and having only a straightway of rapping..Listen to RD Jay and then to BA Jay..if you still think the same then..eh.


I'm talking _how_ he actually raps (accents, serious, aggressive, imitation), Eminem beats him there (no arguments).


> That's besides the point anyway as your first assertion was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's trolling so don't listen to him. He clearly said that he thought Jay-Z was good in my profile a few days ago. I have proof.
> 
> "Ghetto" Brian
> "Ghetto" Brian
> ...





You're taking me too literally, yes Jay-Z is "Surprisingly good" because he was when I heard him that time, I said he isn't good here as in compared to other rappers, I may not have said that in the first post but that's what I meant, if you put that in context with my second reply it makes sense.

-Jay-Z sucks!
*Listens to some tracks by Kyubi Naruto*
-Jay-Z is surprisingly good (since I thought he SUCKS, he is surprisingly good fr a guy I thought SUCKED)!
-Jay-Z isn't good (as he is thought by some who place him higher than what he is imo)!
*Point Blank blindsights with verses*
-He is good but...(good for a RAPPER, not for where you guys place him [i.e as lyrically good as Nas (?), Em]) ...still not as good as the ones i'm mentioning.
-Also his tone sucks.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 17, 2011)

The one thing Jay has over Em is consistency and longlevity. Jay's been in the game for 15+ years and still put out music that shits on 75% rapper out there. He's definitely one of the best. Altough I think his debut RD is highly overrated by the "underground" hiphop community. I personally enjoy BP & TBA more.

Em at the top of his game is unparralelled, even by Jay. The way he burst into the scene early 2000's he was a beast. He murdered every MC on a track. Honestly if this debate was held 10 years ago I dont think much people would say Jay>Em
The Great White Hope just fell of big time with Encore permanently damaging his track record.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 17, 2011)

Shark said:


> Nice excuse but Jay-Z hasn't. Sorry.



Jay hasn't what? 



Shark said:


> They can be better since they are more enjoyable.



How are they enjoyable if they're convoluted?...A balance needs to be kept. Rapping isn't rocket science.



Shark said:


> What is this?
> Of course he isn't. You believe J. Cole > Eminem.



What is what? You say you don't like his tone. The next head might say they like his tone. Where do you go from there?

And I don't recall ever asserting that J. Cole is > Em?!?. I do prefer J. Cole over Eminem, by far. I honestly can't listen through an entire Eminem album. 



Shark said:


> I'm talking _how_ he actually raps (accents, serious, aggressive, imitation), Eminem beats him there (no arguments).



Your knowledge on Jay-Z seems quite limited. He has a plethora of songs where he doesn't come off as serious, songs in which he's fucking around, humorous verses, lines, threatening songs, boasting/bragging songs, reflective/insightful verses/lines etc..

Just because not every other rapper thinks a stupid russian/arabic sounding accent is 'cool' it doesn't mean they're not versatile. That shit is annoying.



Shark said:


> He is good but...(good for a RAPPER, not for where you guys place him [i.e as lyrically good as Nas (?), Em]) ...still not as good as the ones i'm mentioning.



In another thread, you labeled this 'lyrically great':



> I stimulate the brain mimick
> Emulate the sane
> Sick of people thinkin' its a fuckin' mimick when it ain't
> Clinically insane
> ...



I don't see what you see. Standard/basic multis, the uranus wordplay was basic and served no purpose, the imagery is homoerotic and 'stupid'. What's great about that verse?

Eh. I just noticed, you managed to draw me into talking about Em again. It's not gonna happen again.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Jay hasn't what?


Done as complex and enjoyable raps as Em. 





> How are they enjoyable if they're convoluted?


It's enjoyable because they are convoluted. 




> What is what?


Em's stuff not being relevant.


> You say you don't like his tone. The next head might say they like his tone. Where do you go from there?


Fair enough that was my opinion but who exactly might like his tone? It's very disturbing, I thought that was obvious.


> And I don't recall ever asserting that J. Cole is > Em?!?.





			
				Point_Blank a couple pages back said:
			
		

> In before Shark comes back and says J. Cole is no Eminem.


Hidden insinuations? 


> I do prefer J. Cole over Eminem, by far. I honestly can't listen through an entire Eminem album.


I can't listen through 3 Jay-Z songs without an Em gap to ease it up.

While we're at it, do you believe Jay is > J. Cole? 




> Your knowledge on Jay-Z seems quite limited. He has a plethora of songs where he doesn't come off as serious, songs in which he's fucking around, humorous verses, lines, threatening songs, boasting/bragging songs, reflective/insightful verses/lines etc..


Irrelevant to my points.


> Just because not every other rapper thinks a stupid russian/arabic sounding accent is 'cool' it doesn't mean they're not versatile.


Uh, yes it does. He is more versatile by virtue of what he has shown, whether you think being versatile is more enjoyable or not is irrlevant and is in the minority.




> In another thread, you labeled this 'lyrically great':
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what you see. Standard/basic multis, the uranus wordplay was basic and served no purpose, the imagery is homoerotic and 'stupid'. What's great about that verse?


?


Maybe you should hear it because you don't read the words one after the other it seems. That isn't one of the best verses in meaning, but it is certainly out of Jay's reach. Em does what Jay does and MORE.


> Eh. I just noticed, you managed to draw me into talking about Em again. It's not gonna happen again.


Wanna bet?


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxItFTW-yQ4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
bone thugs n harmony are great.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

^That's nice.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

The lurker needs to check his user CP.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No it did flow very well actually
> 
> and it had something most albums this decade didn't have: true charisma and personality.



I liked it, somethin about it is off to me though. I can't really put my finger on it atm.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 17, 2011)

Shark said:


> Done as complex and enjoyable raps as Em.



Trollage.



Shark said:


> It's enjoyable because they are convoluted.



Trollage.



Shark said:


> Em's stuff not being relevant.



I said subjective/relative, not 'relevant'. 



Shark said:


> Fair enough that was my opinion but who exactly might like his tone? It's very disturbing, I thought that was obvious.



Trollage.



Shark said:


> Hidden insinuations?



You perceived it wrong. No hidden insinuations, just accurate predicting.



Shark said:


> While we're at it, do you believe Jay is > J. Cole?



Currently or overall?

As I told you before, J. Cole is currently, possibly, my fav rapper. But anyone that argues he's > Jay overall is doing what you're you doing. Trollage.



Shark said:


> Irrelevant to my points.



How's it irrelevant to your points when you talk of versatility?..Unless it's more trollage. Which at this point is neither witty nor original.



Shark said:


> Uh, yes it does. He is more versatile by virtue of what he has shown, whether you think being versatile is more enjoyable or not is irrelevant and is in the minority.



I just highlighted that throughout Jay's career he's pretty much changed his flow, topics and approach to songs. You dismissed it as irrelevant to your points. Here you talk about versatility. Are you even aware of what you're posting?



Shark said:


> ?
> 
> Maybe you should hear it because you don't read the words one after the other it seems.



I did/do. That's what allows one to check for multis or 'multiple syllable rhymes' and flow, and the fact that you deem something 'lyrically great' for having not much more than basic/standard multis, underlines even further your sub-par knowledge on/of hip-hop.

That verse has nothing that's great. Not even the multies. I can't comment on the flow because I don't know how it was pulled of on the track it belongs to. But then again, flow is like the most basic category in/of hip-hop.



Shark said:


> That isn't one of the best verses in meaning, but it is certainly out of Jay's reach. Em does what Jay does and MORE.



That verse is in Yellawolf's reach. Let alone Jay. Or is this more trollage?



Shark said:


> Wanna bet?



Nah, I'm not skeptical of the many ways you managed to keep Em's name afloat in this thread,. I do promise that I'll make a more conscious effort to dismiss/avoid replying to Em baiting.


----------



## Kisame (Apr 17, 2011)

> As I told you before, J. Cole is currently, possibly, my fav rapper. But anyone that argues he's > Jay overall is doing what you're you doing. Trollage.



What do you think if someone said J. Cole overall > Em?



> How's it irrelevant to your points when you talk of versatility?..Unless it's more trollage. Which at this point is neither witty nor original.



I mentioned what I was referring to.



> I just highlighted that throughout Jay's career he's pretty much changed his flow, topics and approach to songs. You dismissed it as irrelevant to your points. Here you talk about versatility. Are you even aware of what you're posting?


I wasn't talking about that shit, I was talking about the accents, etc.




> I did/do. That's what allows one to check for multis or 'multiple syllable rhymes' and flow, and the fact that you deem something 'lyrically great' for having not much more than basic/standard multis, underlines even further your sub-par knowledge on/of hip-hop.


You didn't, I promise you. You don't appreciate Em.


> That verse has nothing that's great. Not even the multies. I can't comment on the flow because I don't know how it was pulled of on the track it belongs to. But then again, flow is like the most basic category in/of hip-hop.


...




> That verse is in Yellawolf's reach. Let alone Jay. Or is this more trollage?


If that's how you define trollage. 



> Nah, I'm not skeptical of the many ways you managed to keep Em's name afloat in this thread,. I do promise that I'll make a more conscious effort to dismiss/avoid replying to Em baiting.


Yes, Eminem is being discussed! 

Good luck with that.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-rjBvUVmyU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 17, 2011)

Shark said:


> You're taking me too literally, yes Jay-Z is "Surprisingly good" because he was when I heard him that time, I said he isn't good here as in compared to other rappers, I may not have said that in the first post but that's what I meant, if you put that in context with my second reply it makes sense.
> 
> -Jay-Z sucks!
> *Listens to some tracks by Kyubi Naruto*
> ...


Eh huh. Back-stepping it seems. 

You haven't heard each and every Jay-Z song (let alone a few of his songs) so you can't outright say Em is better considering you have no idea what Jay-Z is even about. I can't take you seriously. 

I'm done with the Jay vs Em stuff, there's no use for it. Anyway new topic. 

Apparently Lil B's going to release his album titled "I'm Gay!". Let's see how that turns out.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2011)

I had an argument with Z once. I thought Eminem was better than Jay-Z.
Then I heard Reasonable Doubt.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 17, 2011)

Reasonable doubt Jay is long gone though. Current Jay is pretty bad although i definitely think he is better than Em right now. But overall no just no


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2011)

Black Album Jay >>> any Jay. Fuck anyone who disagrees. 

And Lil B is gay, so the album title suits him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2011)

Black Album is my favorite Jay album


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2011)

Black Album is on another level for Jay. It's truly an amazing album.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 18, 2011)

My favorite albums of his are Reasonable Doubt, The Blueprint and The Black Album. All for different reasons. Each are a different point in his life going from the unknown to the one ahead of the game still and then finally the god of rap "ending" on a great note.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 18, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Black Album is my favorite Jay album



Same here.

One of my favorite albums period.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Apr 18, 2011)

''White Chase'' Smoker said:


> Reasonable doubt Jay is long gone though. Current Jay is pretty bad although i definitely think he is better than Em right now. But overall no just no


I think Jay did fall off there for a little ,but hes made a comeback in the last year or so with a lot of great guest verses. He verses on light up, So appalled, free mason, the shiny suit theory, and h.a.m were all great.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> My favorite albums of his are Reasonable Doubt, The Blueprint and The Black Album. All for different reasons. Each are a different point in his life going from the unknown to the one ahead of the game still and then finally the god of rap "ending" on a great note.



I think reasonable doubt was his best lyrically, the blueprint had the best production, and the black album was the best overall.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 18, 2011)

In my opinion all those verses were nothing special. And almost every one of those songs besides free mason Jay gets topped( granted anybody can shine over rick ross on a track). Jay was a good MC but at the moment he is pretty bad.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Apr 18, 2011)

''White Chase'' Smoker said:


> In my opinion all those verses were nothing special. And almost every one of those songs besides free mason Jay gets topped( granted anybody can shine over rick ross on a track). Jay was a good MC but at the moment he is pretty bad.



Really? I thought Jay had the best verse on all those songs who out performed him? It wasn't Drake, that godfather line jay dropped on light up was classic. It wasn't Kanye, his verse on H.a.m was terrible. Pusha T came close ,but I still give it to jay on so appalled. Jay has had mad quotables on all those tracks. Also Jay's verse on the shiny suit theory was one of the best I've heard from him in a while:

In this manila envelope, the results of my insanity
Quack said I crossed the line between real life and fantasy
cant it be the same, went on covers with Warren Buffett
was ducking the undercovers, was warring with mothaf-ckers
went from warring to Warren, undercovers to covers
if you believe in that sort of love, your screws need adjusting
in the World of no justice and black ladies on the back of buses
I'm the Immaculate Conception of rappers slash hustlers
my God, it's so hard to conceive
but it all falls perfect, I'm like autumn is to trees
Uh, the doc interrupted
he scribbled a prescription for some Prozac
he said "take that for your mustard"
boy, you must be off your rocker if you think you'll make it off the strip before they Pac ya,
n-gga you gotta be psychotic or mixing something potent with your vodka
It takes a lot to shock us but you being so prosperous is preposterous
how could this nappy headed boy from out the project
Be the apple of America's obsession?
you totally disconnected with reality, don't believe in dreams
since when did black men become kings?

Is Jay as good as he was in his prime? No, but he's still great and still one of the best in the game.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 18, 2011)

I loved Black Album too. Best album of Jay's imo.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, thumbs up to whoever mentioned nostalgia, ultra. Album is dope even though it's an R&B album. Coming from OF I thought it'd be a lot different.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 18, 2011)

I heard on the radio Lil B's new album is gonna be called "i`m gay" and nearly wrecked my car

[YOUTUBE]shtlaKe5IDg[/YOUTUBE]
Anybody listen to old Redman? this is probably my favorite song off that album


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Rannic (Apr 18, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Also, thumbs up to whoever mentioned nostalgia, ultra. Album is dope even though it's an R&B album. Coming from OF I thought it'd be a lot different.



You should also check out "House of Balloons" by The Weeknd.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 18, 2011)

One year ago today hip-hop lost family. A bona-fide legend in my eyes, and to so many hip-hop fans.
*
Keith Elam a.k.a Guru - rest in peace. *

Your legacy lives on...

[YOUTUBE]EsIyW5etwrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2011)

I heard Nate Dogg died, the fuck?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2011)

^Where you been? Did you get banned again?

Yea, Nate Dogg passed  . Sad shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2011)

Howdy Mider..You've been gone breh..


----------



## Deweze (Apr 19, 2011)

even if you're banned you should know that


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

How could you just find that out now :'[


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 19, 2011)

Nate's been dead like a month.


----------



## Scud (Apr 20, 2011)

Mider also aparently missed the Japan fiasco, so I'm not surprised he missed Nate passing.

And in light of what day it was yesterday, my theme song for this 4/20 is Take 2 and Pass. Today is going to be great.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2011)

I work today so clean living for me today all day


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_yjHfAyh80[/YOUTUBE]
this video is so creepy, but thats what makes it great.


----------



## Juub (Apr 21, 2011)

What it's been a year? I still recall that whole shitstorm about Solar and Guru's will about not wanting Preemo to have anything to do with him in death. There was a website called ''fucksolar'' or something like that. It's already 1 year? I thought it had been like 6 months not a whole year! Jesus time flies.

RIP Guru.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39BwYLiKHDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]B5FL9mwZgzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2011)

Zero Heroes is nice.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 21, 2011)

Rannic said:


> You should also check out "House of Balloons" by The Weeknd.



Seconded, that album is damn good although not rap


----------



## Kittan (Apr 21, 2011)

here
Chill shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there an R&B thread?


----------



## Rannic (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, there is although it doesn't get much attention.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Apr 22, 2011)

lil wayne and nas derp


----------



## LayZ (Apr 23, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> The J. Cole and Reflection Eternal song is even looking a bit strange these days.


Kweli said he just wanted some new blood on that track. He just knew J. Cole was "hot" and didn't start listening to him until after the collab. lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdkYE5InOJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unalert (Apr 24, 2011)

Threads been slow since I been back  I found some cool shit on my travels, also I'm a little late to post it in this particular thread on this particular site, but *RIP Guru*.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bxj3UNnoftY[/YOUTUBE]
Cool weed track by Jay-Z and his underlings here.Good beat and they all came correct.Used to listen to this shit all the time whenever I was in a car.Nice Sopranos refference by Jay


----------



## Unalert (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Space Jam (Apr 25, 2011)

Got Racks On Racks On Racks..


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone suggest some Wale songs to me? I've only heard World Tour and 90210 but they were great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 25, 2011)

Go download _Mixtape About Nothing_ and _More About Nothing_. Both are excellent mixtapes that I can listen w/o skipping a single song.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 26, 2011)

Odd Future 'Sign Themselves' to Their Own Record Label

swagggggggggggg


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2011)

Who do you guys think generally and consistently rap on the best sounding beats? I don't necessarily mean best production, but just what sounds good to you and has awesome melody.

I'm stuck with a tie between Kanye's always crazy sounding beats that manage to sound sick and J. Cole's *always* chill, but serious beats. Wiz is right after, not the greatest lyricist and even degrading, but the dude manages to get some of the best sounding shit to flow to.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 26, 2011)

For me it would probably be Jeezy. Idk, but his beat's are always banging. I'm always bobbing to that stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

RZA circa 1995 was pretty great

Nujabes, DJ Quik, Fat Jon


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Nujabes



Hmm, touche. He'd be first, but he doesn't actually say anything so... But everyone sounds good on his music.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 26, 2011)

Guru                  .


lol I win


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2011)

Rick Ross. Easily. His beat selection is amazing.

Kanye, J. Cole & Jeezy are all good candidates too.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2011)

I like J. Cole's beats, most of them anyway. And I'm trying not to be a fanboy here but I do like a lot of Lupe's beats. Some of them go hard as fuck.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 27, 2011)

I already won !!!


----------



## CherrySwirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd go with Kanye, he knows which beats sound the best to rap over.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 27, 2011)

50 Cent and G-Unit always had good production early on. J. Cole has already been mentioned. 

Not sure who else.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdkYE5InOJY[/YOUTUBE]



Sick song from sick album


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2011)

2pac

yeah I went there


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (Apr 28, 2011)

The song is even more powerful with the selective imagery.

The part where he is fighting the guards is LOL. I guess Lupe wanted to add his own geekiness to it lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 28, 2011)

Lupe can actually do that as well. 


> "Yeah, I have a full black belt. A black belt in karate, two black belts in styles of samurai sword, kendo and aiedo and the equivalent of a black belt in Chinese woo-shoo. So like kung fu and tai chi and all that stuff."



Anyway great music video. Makes the song far more powerful.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow that is very interesting to know. Dudes beastin lol


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

Dope music video, good song.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 29, 2011)

Really excited for this Bad Meets Evil LP.  I've always thought Royce complimented Em the best on a track.

I hope I won't be disappointed. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 29, 2011)

nice video... actually went with what he was talking about >.>


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Apr 29, 2011)

We are talking about Eminem again, perfect.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2011)

Heard this on Pandora and I haven't heard it in a loong time. Love this track.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait is Bad meets Evil LP Eminems new Album or Royce's?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 30, 2011)

^Both's.


----------



## Colderz (Apr 30, 2011)

Shark said:


> ^Both's.



 Well this is amazing


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a collaborative effort


----------



## Deweze (Apr 30, 2011)

swaggggggggggggggg


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 30, 2011)

Off the vinyl single I never knew existed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 30, 2011)

I promised I'd have some stuff on me rapping but it's taking time since I'm so busy but hopefully it'll come out soon. Those who remember me saying it hold on, just been busy and hard to find a place to rap. Also apparently, random, but the guy I get beats from makes beats for Lil B and apparently has had Kanye hear one of his beats and Ye said "Nice! It's got that 90's swag". Funny how things turn out.

Oh another note Frank Ocean from Odd Future was arrested and then went on a rant about cops on twitter. 


> "f*ck the police. f*ck LAPD to be specific," Ocean wrote. "f*ck a cop, non-stop. frank will never speak to a cop again in his natural life. i have no respect for police. i swear if i weren't sane in mind i'd throw a f*ckin molotov in a cop car right now. cuh had napoleon complex. and seemed really sad that he was on that lame ass bike patrol."
> 
> "Now im finna listen to blackenedwhite and play a videogame with copkiller imagery in it," he continued. "what's your #f---thepolice experience? somebody bring the LA riots back."


http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/odd-futuress-frank-ocean


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2011)

^I can't take anyone that speaks about themselves in the 3rd person, seriously.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2011)

Has anyone listened to _The S.O.U.L. Tape_? How is it?


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^I can't take anyone that speaks about themselves in the 3rd person, seriously.



It's fun don't be such a serious person


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's fun don't be such a serious person



lol nah, it's usually indication of a self centered egotistical freak and makes it harder for me to show sympathy to the ordeal he endured if he's indeed like that.

Why the cops lock him though?..Heard him speaking about himself in the 3rd person or something? lol.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

If I could I would talk in 3rd Person :snooty:


----------



## Yosha (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> If I could I would talk in 3rd Person :snooty:



         .


----------



## Darc (May 1, 2011)

Nicki Minaj Twitter On Osama's Death - "Lil Kim U Next"


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2011)

LOL. That's hilarious. I don't care what anyone says, Nicki is quite the character.


----------



## Tash (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 2, 2011)

Immortal Technique all serious and shit on Twitter, expected.

Lupe with an expected response too.


----------



## Yosha (May 2, 2011)

I feel you, even though they do have some newer dope tracks. You can't beat Mind over matter, a hip hop/west coast classic. Just sad no one really hears 'em.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ_C8mqyNCM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 2, 2011)

Nicki needs to stick to giving lapdances instead of rapping

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJR9yGz295M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 2, 2011)

^As eminem said: 





> Nicki Minaj, but I wanna stick my penis in your anus!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 2, 2011)

I'm in a Jay-Z mood, someone hit me with some tracks.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2011)

get some yoself


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbCdSB0u1ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 2, 2011)

I am too lazy.


----------



## Xemnas (May 2, 2011)

Damn, haven't been in this thread in months. lol @ people knowing who Odd Future is now. I remember when I was posting their shit here and it kept getting skipped over.


----------



## itachi0982 (May 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jICCWwUo2w[/YOUTUBE]
this song is amazing.


----------



## Deweze (May 2, 2011)

they need better beats


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 2, 2011)

obviously not his lyrically best work, but good for a pop single and for him to get radio play


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2011)

Nothing with Diggy but I just can't get into his music for some reason. I know he has skill but it's just that I don't really "get" the guy.


----------



## Yosha (May 3, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I'm in a Jay-Z mood, someone hit me with some tracks.





Xemnas said:


> Damn, haven't been in this thread in months. lol @ people knowing who Odd Future is now. I remember when I was posting their shit here and it kept getting skipped over.


Yeah, well I heard nas first  No one gives a fuck. Saying shit like that is right next to name dropping. Little word to the wise, you gotta stay relevant in this thread for anyone to give a darn about your post. *BUT* just post about Jay-z, Lupe, Em, J. Cole etc. etc  and now odd future bandwagon. For people to respond to you.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0h4FWblugU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zqPHcwdRkc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoNQ70kK-5c[/YOUTUBE]
Same was for me when I posted their stuff, though I don't really care for a bunch of rugrat rappers with daddy issues. Some of their shit is good, most is gimmick.

and diggy simmons is garbage.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah I reckon Odd Future are a bit corny. But they're young and doing well with a different crowd, and of what I've heard of em wasn't bad rapping, so fair play. 

@ Jay-Z request:


----------



## Xemnas (May 3, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> -snip



Wait, huh? I was just saying it's funny how quickly OF went from nobodies[ie. people skipping right over their posts] to being posted rather often now. Before that, I was posting mostly Nas/AZ shit lol.



> Same was for me when I posted their stuff, though I don't really care for a bunch of rugrat rappers with daddy issues. Some of their shit is good, most is gimmick.



Again, what? Rugrat rappers with daddy issues? That only proves that you haven't listened to any of MelloHype's albums, as they sound completely different from Tyler/Earl, Mike G's material is more so about scheming/robbing, Domo Genesis is almost all about smoking weed/having a good time, and JAOT don't even make hip-hop music[more like Funk/Electronic.]; neither does Frank Ocean.

Point is, they're too diverse to be put into such a small box, especially when only two members rap about what you're suggesting. And gimmick? It's more like stream-of-consciousness rhyming about whatever the fuck they want to rap about, not "shock rap" or whatever.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2011)

He leave Masa alone he just wants to hear the standard hard gangsta or I gets money stylings.

And that's ok.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iKOSpjE10M&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE][anything Tiesto is epic but thats the top of the cherry 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBYnjrCynm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2011)

^Lowkey ftw


----------



## Kittan (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lmPvv4YhbZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yosha (May 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> He leave Masa alone he just wants to hear the standard hard gangsta or I gets money stylings.
> 
> And that's ok.


Gangbangin', gettin' your dick sucked, blowin' trees, sellin keys, trap houses, bitches, hoes, hoodrats, donks, trunk music, whiteboy wasted is there anything else?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG__xbZEzCE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8Bef1VHa90[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsfPFsN_z2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kittan (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]P9RdwNoKZCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (May 3, 2011)

Hasn't Trey Songz tried to rap before!!!?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2011)

He raps a lot on his mixtapes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2011)

He raps surprisingly a lot. Here's one of the best examples I've heard him rapping, Drake was also pretty good here. Well, sans the Jay-Z lines taken of course. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3ZVThiJikE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2011)

He's not terrible, he's good considering he's a singer, not a rapper.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (May 3, 2011)

If Trey Songz can actually surpass the average line of rapping for a singer I'd definately like to hear it. Im curious


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Gangbangin', gettin' your dick sucked, blowin' trees, sellin keys, trap houses, bitches, hoes, hoodrats, donks, trunk music, whiteboy wasted is there anything else?



You're forgetting hitting the switches, preferably with and/or on bitches


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You're forgetting hitting the switches, preferably with and/or on bitches



LMAOO!!!!!! 

This got me.


----------



## Bleach (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Death Certificate (May 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57U7qG_Nc1Y&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5C0e7bneaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (May 4, 2011)

Man, I miss the old Intelligent thread.. memories in there. Fuck, I had a shit load of old school posts in here.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 4, 2011)

is anybody here a fan of AOTP?!


----------



## Ezekial (May 4, 2011)

Help this guy get a bigger fan base, awesome country/Rap artist Hard target

Covers of Friday can be entertaining


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 5, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame - This Is Bricksquad  

Waka Flocka Flame - My G

Waka Flocka Flame - Ballin Out 

Waka Flocka Flame - Rumors 










Waka Flocka Flame - "For My Dawgs


----------



## Deweze (May 5, 2011)

can you stop


----------



## typhoon72 (May 5, 2011)

Tempted to neg.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 5, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Waka Flocka Flame - This Is Bricksquad
> 
> Waka Flocka Flame - My G
> 
> ...



waka iz a homo


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2011)

I swear there is the not-so-intelligent thread. 

Use it!


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

Everything about that cover is some kind of stereotype


----------



## Ausorrin (May 5, 2011)

I have been enlightened.  my new favorite rapper- Kendrick Lamar

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csvKdu0cgW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmXklPtCxqk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

I sure like me some Hodgy Beats


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (May 5, 2011)

Kendrick Lamar made a song called Michael Jordan.

Listen to it and be confused as shit.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 5, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Kendrick Lamar made a song called Michael Jordan.
> 
> Listen to it and be confused as shit.





I just heard it and im confused as shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lGwcP6pQ9tk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fNvwjxn8t-0[/YOUTUBE]

Gem from 1991..

[YOUTUBE]1_WrYzlWzaA[/YOUTUBE]

Sterling effort from Canada..

[YOUTUBE]JFN7i3vmoOk[/YOUTUBE]

^ This channel is a fucking goldmine by the way.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 6, 2011)

Hey found this vid on biggie and he said some suspect shit.




In the video Biggie  freestyling and he says  ("You look so good, I'd suck on your daddy's dIck?" )  wtf??????


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2011)

New song tonight. 

Dr. Dre Ft Eminem - Die Hard


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Hey found this vid on biggie and he said some suspect shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a Richard Pryor joke.

Canibus on 2nd Round KO was the worst, because it was completely unintentional..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 6, 2011)

That biggie shit is so old news.



Sorry, I know we're always talking about Cole but this is news:



> “Finishing album in may. Single’s done. Mixing and mastering now. In the meantime, ride with this !!. This one’s for the Dreamvillains. B-side single for the summer. #d|sgusting



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW2H4hnX28M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2011)

and that joke is even older

I clicked on that link and man for some reason that big add on THE HOTTEST 12 or whatever low key offended me for some reason.  Mainly because of the large amount of mediocre to terrible talent that will be onstage at the same time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGlerk0ZWg8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

lol Canibus & Arsonal caught a L with that one. & the dude is just taking light jabs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2011)

You guys heard ELmatic's comin out May 10th... finally.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2011)

When Biggie says something like that it can go over, if it was anyone else who's straight and not Biggie it wouldn't be received at all. I give part of that to his look. He's a huge fat black man who's a boss with screwed up eyes and that weird voice, it just fits when he says that. No one could pull that off at that level I'd say.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 7, 2011)

^All that still ain't excuse for homoerotic imagery for a supposedly 'straight man'..I'd rather go with 'it was a joke'. Just saying.


----------



## Deweze (May 7, 2011)

I almost lold at the thought of 'disgusting' being on jcole debut


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 7, 2011)

2011 looks like a medicore year for hiphop

*Detox:* Die Hard, dont know if anybody heard that, but it was OK at best. Perhaps mastered and full verses from Dre (and perhaps Em??) will sound better. But honestly I'm loasing faith that Detox will be the same level as 2001. Kush, INAD & now Die Hard...al ok at best, but nothin special
Dre just needs to put out the leaked material from years ago with his verses: Topless, OG's Theme, It's Like That, Shit Popped of, This is Detox. Those tracks were going hard and sounded like Dre approaching 2001 level of bad-ass

*Lasers* Already saw this one coming. Still better then most hiphop albums out there, and I do enjoy it, but now what it _could have been_

*Watch The Throne* HAM sucked balls. Scrap that single and come up with something worthy. Every time I hear collab between Jay & Ye I keep thinking shit on the level of Never Let Me Down/Diamonds/Run This Town etc. So far they failed. Hard

*Cole World* Who Dat aint no single anymore. His mixtapes are always good. But anything from the album would be nice right about now

*RED Album* Red Nation first official single. Was OK, but once again nothing special. Although his mixtapes Purp & Patron had some good stuff and some "appeareantly" leaked tracks like Lost and The Kill are supposed to make the album. That was some good stuff. So all in all still optimistic about RED

*Goblin* Tyler didnt really do it for me. Some tracks that I troughly enjoy but nothing special. Also what did all of you think of Goblin? Cuz I really didnt find it that special, but some of my friends talk about this shit like its the next hiphop classic 

*Bad Meets Evil EP* Fast Lane already out. Good stuff right there. This EP wil probably more about spittin lyrical stuff. And more Em is always a + in my book


----------



## T.D.A (May 7, 2011)

Die Hard isn't a single...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> I almost lold at the thought of 'disgusting' being on jcole debut



huh?..

didn't anyone say/think it will?..he pretty much said it's a throw away track.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 7, 2011)

Goblin was okay. Had some good songs, but not a classic or even close.


----------



## LayZ (May 7, 2011)

erictheking said:


> You guys heard ELmatic's comin out May 10th... finally.
> 
> as !!!


Yeah dope video, I didn't know the release was so close. 

Went to Kweli's Gutter Rainbows show last night. 


*Spoiler*: _pics_


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

check out this dutch guy spit big pun style

http:


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (May 7, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> 2011 looks like a medicore year for hiphop
> 
> *Detox:* Die Hard, dont know if anybody heard that, but it was OK at best. Perhaps mastered and full verses from Dre (and perhaps Em??) will sound better. But honestly I'm loasing faith that Detox will be the same level as 2001. Kush, INAD & now Die Hard...al ok at best, but nothin special
> Dre just needs to put out the leaked material from years ago with his verses: Topless, OG's Theme, It's Like That, Shit Popped of, This is Detox. Those tracks were going hard and sounded like Dre approaching 2001 level of bad-ass
> ...



Saigon's the greatest story never told was pretty good as was Kweli's gutter rainbows, best hip hop albums of the year so far. Also Lupe said in an interview that food and liquor II would be coming out later this year and that there would be less involvement from the label this time. And as far as watch the throne goes H.A.M was mediocre ,but the songs they released right before that (the Joy, That's my bitch, so Appalled,etc) were good so I still have hope.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> 2011 looks like a medicore year for hiphop
> 
> *Detox:* Die Hard, dont know if anybody heard that, but it was OK at best. Perhaps mastered and full verses from Dre (and perhaps Em??) will sound better. But honestly I'm loasing faith that Detox will be the same level as 2001. Kush, INAD & now Die Hard...al ok at best, but nothin special
> Dre just needs to put out the leaked material from years ago with his verses: Topless, OG's Theme, It's Like That, Shit Popped of, This is Detox. Those tracks were going hard and sounded like Dre approaching 2001 level of bad-ass
> ...



dont worry liquid swordz 2 return of the shadow boxer will save the day


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2011)

Chuuwee.. daft name but definitely one to watch.


----------



## Colderz (May 7, 2011)

So I'm getting into Young AJ and Tom G, and songs you would recommend to me?

Also has anyone heard Dr. Dre's and Eminem's die hard song yet? I know it premiered last night, but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 7, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Die Hard isn't a single...



Which is even worse. I would understand if Dre was dropping tracks like INAD for radio-play and promotion. But Die Hard not being a single and still on Detox I would have expected it to be hardcore west coast shit. But thats just me. Gonna recalibrate my Detox adjustements 
Also I have to add after giving Die Hard some spins today its growing on me. Dre's verses are tight (sounds like Ems ghostwriting ), but nowhere on the level of tracks that dropped during 2001 promo-era



Super Mike said:


> Goblin was okay. Had some good songs, but not a classic or even close.



Agreed. Also I'm currently digging into Odd Future's discography, and they do have some great stuff indeed. But for me it never surpasses mixtape-level tracks



The Uchiha Hawk said:


> Saigon's the greatest story never told was pretty good as was Kweli's gutter rainbows, best hip hop albums of the year so far. Also Lupe said in an interview that food and liquor II would be coming out later this year and that there would be less involvement from the label this time. And as far as watch the throne goes H.A.M was mediocre ,but the songs they released right before that (the Joy, That's my bitch, so Appalled,etc) were good so I still have hope.



So Appalled goes hard. Jay's hardest verse in '10 period . Also one of my favourites from MBDTF. Still bumping that album daily. But iir both the Joy & My bitch arent gonna be on WTT. 
Havent listened to Gutter Rainbows sofar. I'll put it on my list for next week



HandSpeed1993 said:


> dont worry liquid swordz 2 return of the shadow boxer will save the day



Except that album got put on hold. GZA was working on some other album with some visual and audio-thing bullcrap. So GZA ant savin the day...at least not this year


----------



## Egotism (May 7, 2011)

The only Hip-Hop album I looking forward to this year really. I do it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5UNOXtkpJw&feature=player_embedded#at=105[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 7, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why lupe was forced to change his style even though he's been at atlantic records since his debut? Am I missing something


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (May 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can someone explain to me why lupe was forced to change his style even though he's been at atlantic records since his debut? Am I missing something



From what I've read it's because atlantic wasn't happy with how his first two albums did. Strange considering super star went platinum and the cool went gold, but apparently that wasnt enough for atlantic, they wanted Kanye levels of success.


----------



## Bleach (May 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can someone explain to me why lupe was forced to change his style even though he's been at atlantic records since his debut? Am I missing something



Obviously because they wanted sales instead of something amazing in meaning.


----------



## Colderz (May 7, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can someone explain to me why lupe was forced to change his style even though he's been at atlantic records since his debut? Am I missing something



They wanted someone who could compete with Kanye, and Lil Wayne, and Eminem from what I heard. Though to me Lupe was good either way, I don't see why it has to be a competition.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2011)

Because sales are the most important thing obviously


----------



## Colderz (May 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Because sales are the most important thing obviously



They already get millions of dollars. Lupe was just fine the way he was.


----------



## itachi0982 (May 7, 2011)

Am i the only person who thought that goblin was really good? and im dissapointed at dre ive pretty much given up on detox the g funk dre is gone and hes taken over 10 years to make this album and i still havent heard anything too amazing.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (May 8, 2011)

Can somebody Pm me and tell me where to find Goblin? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

Colderz said:


> They already get millions of dollars. Lupe was just fine the way he was.



I wasn't being serious


----------



## Space Jam (May 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ml3N_GVL-mY[/YOUTUBE]
Tupac's back.
turns out he was rick ross this whole time..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 8, 2011)

Goblin wasn't near a classic nor was it a great album, it wasn't even close to a classic. I'd say it was ok but you can tell where he's headed by hearing it. His previous one was far better. Judging everything I've heard and seen people have been mostly saying the same thing.


----------



## itachi0982 (May 8, 2011)

Well at first, i thought Goblin was a huge dissapointment. But then after i listened to it a couple more times i really liked it and thought it was great. But maybe thats just me.


----------



## Deweze (May 8, 2011)

Idk what it is about the beats that turned me off. I was excited because I though it was going to be like Big L type beats, because that's what yonkers reminded me of.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

Can you even be a classic after a week of release?  How about we actually give it time to see the impact to actually make that call.  I liked it well enough it was nice to hear something different, which I guess is something I can appreciate.  Plus I liked how atonal the beats were, that's something hip hop usually doesn't do.

It's kinda like Mos Def's second album that everyone hated at first and now in recent years it's being looked at in a better light, some albums don't immediately jump at you they take time to grow.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

Which now that I think about it, I think that's why Goblin hasn't been as well recieved, atonality in hip hop is a really uncommon case and I can only surmise most hip hop fans aren't used to it


----------



## Deweze (May 8, 2011)

I agree you can't be a classic after 1 week


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 8, 2011)

God Disgusting is so bad. I heard it'll be on his upcoming album, I hope it won't be ugh, the song is too Lil Wayne-ish but it doesn't fit with J. Cole at all.


----------



## Deweze (May 8, 2011)

turns out it's a throwaway track


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 8, 2011)

Thank god. He could have used the beat for something great though but anything is better than being on his album.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 8, 2011)

it's a throwaway track. He said so himself. The album and singles are done. He's just mixing it. 

Disgusting is just something for the people to bump..


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2011)

I didn't like Disgusting either. I'm glad I'm not the only one 

Here's something from him that he made when he was 16 or so but wasn't released. His voice changed for the better.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 8, 2011)

I stumbled upon a video claiming Jay-Z isn't the drug kingpin like he claims and during the search for some proof I found out a thread of comedy gold. Check it out. 

From here.

Oh yeah, Jay-Z did sell drugs, people he ran with that were locked up that he cut off confirmed it.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 8, 2011)

Goblin had like 5 good tracks. 

Sandwhitches, Yonkers, Tron Cat, Goblin and Golden.


----------



## Yosha (May 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I stumbled upon a video claiming Jay-Z isn't the drug kingpin like he claims and during the search for some proof I found out a thread of comedy gold. Check it out.
> 
> From here.
> 
> *Oh yeah, Jay-Z did sell drugs, people he ran with that were locked up that he cut off confirmed it.*


Thats a lie, he did act like he lived that life but never did. Whats he got to hide from?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyjY9Yjmv2Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Maybe sold a little crack? Not a big deal.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 8, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Thats a lie, he did act like he lived that life but never did. Whats he got to hide from?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyjY9Yjmv2Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Maybe sold a little crack? Not a big deal.



Jay-Z did sell drugs, a good amount of them. He was never a huge drug lord or kingpin but he did sell enough drugs to get what he needed to get when he couldn't get it. During that time, the late 80s-mid 90s ton of them in his area sold drugs so it wasn't uncommon. It's easily believable. Besides that getting a Lexus, champagne and clothes is a lot different than getting helicopters, generals and other Miami Vice things like Rick Ross claims he gets.


----------



## Egotism (May 8, 2011)

SM female trainess

Big Sean - I Do It (Full) He killed this in my opinion. The only rapper that I'm looking forward to hearing an album from this year


----------



## Mikaveli (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, Big Sean is dope bruh.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdgLMslbDuY[/YOUTUBE]

Come for the music, stay for the epic cameos.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (May 9, 2011)

Yeah,it's not that unbelievable that Jay may have sold crack.Back in the late 80s and 90s everybody and their mother was doing it,including more than a few rappers.Some,like Nas,just sold at street level to get a few quick bucks.Jay was close to one or two big time dealers so its not that far-fetched that he may have gotten some weight on consignment and sold them to someone else.You don't have to be a criminal mastermind or a super thug to do that.

That being said,it really doesn't matter when it comes to music.People are too hung up on this "being real" crap.Rick Ross can claim he was the man behind Pablo Escobar for all I care,if his music is good I'm going to listen and give props.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2011)

Well it's not really being real if they're making it up


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ove-jlEx7fE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (May 9, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Yeah,it's not that unbelievable that Jay may have sold crack.Back in the late 80s and 90s everybody and their mother was doing it,including more than a few rappers.Some,like Nas,just sold at street level to get a few quick bucks.Jay was close to one or two big time dealers so its not that far-fetched that he may have gotten some weight on consignment and sold them to someone else.You don't have to be a criminal mastermind or a super thug to do that.
> 
> That being said,it really doesn't matter when it comes to music.*People are too hung up on this "being real" crap.Rick Ross can claim he was the man behind Pablo Escobar for all I care,if his music is good I'm going to listen and give props.*



Truth. Also for the record, Dahaven, one of Jays old friends who now HATES him has even come out and admitted to Jays past life as a dealer. At first Dahaven did some interviews trying to discredit Jay, but after they pressed him on it he finally started to admit the truth.
EV Spots


----------



## Cyphon (May 9, 2011)

Disgusting was probably the first J Cole track ever that disappointed me. 



Egotism said:


> The only rapper that I'm looking forward to hearing an album from this year



Assuming J Cole drops, J Cole says hi. He is a lot better than Big Sean.


----------



## Egotism (May 9, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Disgusting was probably the first J Cole track ever that disappointed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming J Cole drops, J Cole says hi. He is a lot better than Big Sean.



That is true. On twitter Cole said the album is finished, and the singles are lined up ready to go.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 9, 2011)

Egotism said:


> SM female trainess
> 
> Big Sean - I Do It (Full) He killed this in my opinion. The only rapper that I'm looking forward to hearing an album from this year




your link is broken


----------



## Egotism (May 9, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> your link is broken



Good look bro


----------



## Yosha (May 10, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And I really wouldn't use Nas as an example. Both of them lied in the majority of their disses. I mean that's what you do for diss tracks.


I wouldn't use ross as part of an example, he knows what he is doing. He is a miami rapper using a gimmick to sell and has never made actual claims. If you live in miami or visited it at anytime, you would understand the lifestyle down here. I would imagine that some of that would be with Jay, but again I doubt he was anything other then a lowkey crack dealer. Probably was affialated through Jaz-o (*which means drug dealers front artist money in order to make money off the artist down the road*) so him paying out of "his" pocket is more believable. Crack isn't gonna allow you to pay for a video.

You should watch the video of Jay-z basically crying on angie's morning show after ether dropped.

Anyways, I could give a darn less about anyones street cred.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnqa0x-jff4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVksHCi7n7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr.Blonde (May 10, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> You should watch the video of Jay-z basically crying on angie's morning show after ether dropped.


:rofl
Now that was CLASSIC
A.M.:-could we talk about summerjam for a second?
Jay:-yeah... _*sigh*_
A.M:-WTF was thaat?

Hilarious

[YOUTUBE]y169BY1J8EE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 10, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I wouldn't use ross as part of an example, he knows what he is doing. He is a miami rapper using a gimmick to sell and has never made actual claims. If you live in miami or visited it at anytime, you would understand the lifestyle down here. I would imagine that some of that would be with Jay, but again I doubt he was anything other then a lowkey crack dealer. Probably was affialated through Jaz-o (*which means drug dealers front artist money in order to make money off the artist down the road*) so him paying out of "his" pocket is more believable. Crack isn't gonna allow you to pay for a video.
> 
> You should watch the video of Jay-z basically crying on angie's morning show after ether dropped.
> 
> ...


I know about Miami but there's no way Rick Ross is getting any generals, super huge boats, helicopters just everything he claims in his raps. From what I know about Jay-Z everything he's claimed to get in his years it's all possible judging where he was in his life when he said it, what he was talking about wasn't really expensive then. In current day the guy bought his own wife an island for her birthday, he has money. I don't see why it's unheard of to you to believe that Jay-Z didn't sell enough to get what he needed back then when everyone was doing it, it wasn't hard especially when he dropped out of school giving it more time, when even those in his past that said he didn't have come out and said they were just hating and he really did sell drugs. Back then it wasn't hard especially since he was selling more than crack, that was just his main thing. And yeah I heard Jay-Z after Ether. He was clearly affected by the track, it was overall more of a diss than Takeover. Takeover was more of a song than diss but both were good songs. 

I don't care about anyone's street cred either but I don't really see how one can say Jay-Z didn't sell the drugs at the level he really did. He wasn't a drug kingpin or the king of NY with it but he did sell enough to get great things which wasn't hard. You can have your opinion though. 

Anyway I'm done with that. New topic, anyone hear that B.o.B fired shots at Odd Future again on Tech N9ne’s “Am I a Pyscho?” off his upcoming album All 6’s and 7’s? I figured once was enough. 




> The war of words rages on between B.o.B and Odd Future. Bobby Ray, who released his Tyler, The Creator diss on “No Future,” revives the beef on a track included on Tech N9ne’s “Am I a Pyscho?” off his upcoming album All 6’s and 7’s.
> 
> The track, produced by B.o.B and also featuring Hopsin, touts the Atlanta, Georgia native on the chorus. His verse at the end of the tune is packed with subliminals directed towards the West Coast crew, using a similar flow that Eminem used in diss tracks to Benzino.
> 
> Complex.com previewed the album, which also features a skit titled “Call From Richie” that makes mention of an old HHDX interview. The LP, which features guest appearances from Snoop Dogg, Lil Wayne, Busta Rymes, T-Pain, Yelawolf and more, is slated to hit stores on June 7th.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 10, 2011)

Its out!


----------



## Deweze (May 10, 2011)

elzhi                    .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 10, 2011)

Pretty good although I'm a bit annoyed with everyone trying to do some tribute to Illmatic these days though. 

Btw how old is Elzhi? I know he's been in for a while but I have no idea on his age.


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2011)

This is 100x better than Disgusting


----------



## Space Jam (May 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]O5TUqdxqHS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2011)

Roots have to be the most consistent in Hip Hop/Rap, ever!


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2011)

you mean besides Outkast right


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

I agree, although's Outkast stuff has gone down considerably compared to what they used to make in the 90s.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 12, 2011)

Listening to the The 58's atm, any recommended songs of theirs? (I'm a hip hop noob, need some help)


----------



## Egotism (May 12, 2011)

Damn I miss Good Friday's


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]okegZLv0ti0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

Guys which one do you thing is better out of gutter rainbows and RPM?


----------



## Juub (May 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty good although I'm a bit annoyed with everyone trying to do some tribute to Illmatic these days though.
> 
> Btw how old is Elzhi? I know he's been in for a while but I have no idea on his age.



Pretty sure my brother met him and told me how old he was. If my memory isn't too rusty, he should be around 32 by now. I'm really not sure though. I guess I'll ask my brother when he comes back.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 12, 2011)

Why the fuck rap battling ain't getting no love in this thread?

You weirdos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtG2h1BTszM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 12, 2011)

I dont get the appeal


----------



## Cax (May 12, 2011)

Fucking sick of all these new Odd Future fans. Everyone's trying to be a fucking anomaly. Everyone's trying to act like they knew about OFWGKTA first. Everyone's blowing smoke up Tylers ass. He's fucking good, and so is Earl, but they're no revolution. They're just dudes rapping about whatever they want. Goblin was a massive disappointment. Sure, Tyler is creative, but *fucking rhyme more*, dude. You can be as different as you want, that does give you appeal, but when you make an album and you're practically just talking deep shit over a track, I aint gonna spin that more than once.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 12, 2011)

Juub said:


> Pretty sure my brother met him and told me how old he was. If my memory isn't too rusty, he should be around 32 by now. I'm really not sure though. I guess I'll ask my brother when he comes back.


That seems about right. Not really sure but I could see him around that age. 





PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why the fuck rap battling ain't getting no love in this thread?
> 
> You weirdos.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtG2h1BTszM[/YOUTUBE]


Saw the battle already and he Calicoe reminds me too much of J Cole. It was good but it was no contest really. 



Cax said:


> Goblin was a massive disappointment. Sure, Tyler is creative, but *fucking rhyme more*, dude. You can be as different as you want, that does give you appeal, but when you make an album and you're practically just talking deep shit over a track, I aint gonna spin that more than once.


And I agree with this.

Interesting J. Cole interview I came across today.


----------



## LayZ (May 13, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Its out!


New elzhi! 


Vault said:


> Roots have to be the most consistent in Hip Hop/Rap, ever!


I agree. 


Vault said:


> Guys which one do you thing is better out of gutter rainbows and RPM?


I think Gutter Rainbows is a better album as a whole.  But I think RPM has more stand out tracks.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 13, 2011)

Anyone seen any of the Nardwuar interviews? I'm catching up on them and this guy is amazing. These rappers are being exposed and it's brings them down to earth so to say from their personas. Check them out. There's more on the youtube. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Tf3Tw5bk0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgMUhI_SN68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (May 13, 2011)

i actually saw a commercial for Odd future on tv last night


----------



## Muah (May 13, 2011)

Anyone heard blackthought 2


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 13, 2011)

J cole one is ill

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij7Kw2Kc2UM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2011)

His interviews are always so fun


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 13, 2011)

Deweze said:


> I dont get the appeal



Apart from two witty lyricists with ill punches, rebuttals, personals, rhyme schemes, crowd control, delivery etc etc ? 

is this the hip-hop thread ?!?



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Saw the battle already and he Calicoe reminds me too much of J Cole. It was good but it was no contest really



Yeah it was cool. Though alot of people slept on K-shine's 3rd round.


----------



## Deweze (May 13, 2011)

i don't like them :/


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 13, 2011)

Fair point. Can't argue. 

Questioning the appeal though?..Specially a hip-hop fan?..

That's suspect.


----------



## Cyphon (May 13, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> J cole one is ill
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij7Kw2Kc2UM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



What happened with the music homie?


----------



## Cyphon (May 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> This is 100x better than Disgusting


----------



## typhoon72 (May 13, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> J cole one is ill
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij7Kw2Kc2UM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Woooow, never knew this existed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEDxn0lNrlI[/YOUTUBE]

Kobe is the WOAT


----------



## typhoon72 (May 13, 2011)

Sigh, finally gonna post something real after forever. Check it out


[YOUTUBE]8nHFDOTuX5I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]f8LTkjO8Wrk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mq7d57GEeag[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]miPG7OCfQzs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vcKzOZ6Yc78[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VDt5jyqK7ac[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZocrHzjjwVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Probably because they are annoying as hell and require the least amount of talent to be good at out of any form of music on the planet.



Funnily enough, some of the most creative lines I've ever heard come from battles..Being able to come up with nice rhyme schemes, intelligent personals and creative metas, controlling and swaying the crowd with your delivery and performance requires talent.

What they do is not much different from what rappers do when they diss each other, apart from the fact that they aren't rhyming on a beat and that they do it live in front of a crowd and thus making it much harder to 'hide behind filler bars'..even though some still do..

And seeing how hip-hop as a whole and some of hip-hop's biggest artists evolved/came from/started with/at scenes like this..I don't see how they can have the least amount of talent compared to people that take part in any other form of music on the planet..Admittedly, I don't know nowhere near all the forms of music on the planet..

Also, I find comparing 'rap battling' to other forms of music somewhat nonsensical, seeing as it's not really 'music'..its more like the modern equivalent of 'flyting'.

I'm surprised at your views on battle rapping seeing as you're a fan of Eminem...



Cyphon said:


> 1. They are mostly loud and over the top.



You're generalizing way too much. Not every battle rapper has the same delivery/way of performing.



Cyphon said:


> 2. They don't ride any kind of a beat so the flow is usually crap.



^Same answer as above. Some actually have well structured verses which results on a good(subjective view) or at least consistent flow. i.e. Fresco.



Cyphon said:


> 3. Most of it (or all of it) is prewritten so might as well just be on record as opposed to just staring at each other yelling as loud as you can.



What's wrong with pre-writtens? I don't usually judge a verse by it being prewritten or off the top..specially battles..Besides, enough battle rappers mix writtens and off the top bars.  

Again, not everybody 'yells'..and it's not just the 'verses/disses' being judged..The way you project your lines and overall performance on stage are as important..it's hard to do that on recorded song wouldn't you agree?



Cyphon said:


> Honestly the only appeal is some of the shit makes you laugh but the negatives are so bad it makes me not wanna watch it, so I don't. I actually used to be into it a little. Really liked Serious Jones.



Personally, I find it the positives far outweigh the negatives(if there's any). But I respect you not wanting to watch it. Serious Jones was cool.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WbJ9Yc0whc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (May 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Personally, I find it the positives far outweigh the negatives(if there's any). But I respect you not wanting to watch it. Serious Jones was cool.



I may have jumped the gun (a little) on the talent part as far as creative lines but that is where it ends. Like I said, a lot of it is loud and over the top and its just a big group of actors. My friends and I used to sit around the room and just clown on each other for hours straight and that is all this seems like to me. Point is, none of those friends can rap or make good music, and believe me, they tried. But they could think of funny shit to say. 

Most of these battle rappers are the same. Sure they can sit around for hours and think of witty lines but that really isn't all that hard. What they can't do is actually make good music. It just never translates. 

I wouldn't mind so much if they used a beat and actually freestyled. That would take effort and a damn good amount of skill. But sitting around for a week and writing as many funny things as you can think of and then showing up to yell them in someones face just doesn't seem all that appealing to me. At least from a music standpoint. 

If I am being honest I have way more respect for the 106 people who do Freestyle Friday. 

1. They have to ride a beat.

2. They have to keep it relatively clean which is hard to do considering the nature of rap battles.

3. (some) actually go off of the top.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 14, 2011)

Any news on Black Star 2?


----------



## Deweze (May 14, 2011)

lol               nope


----------



## Yosha (May 14, 2011)

Battle rap is sick. Hollow da don is good is fuck, I don't like grindtime though. Smack is where it is at. Too many corny white kids on grindtime.
check out this dudes freestyles/cyphers. Pretty dope.


----------



## Muah (May 14, 2011)

I went to grindtime once my sister boyfreind was rapping. It was in Indiana lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2011)

I got my friend into battle rap. He got so into it that he's been to a huge event and has met every battle rapper who's music he truly enjoys. It's pretty good once you have good rappers. Some of them can really spit like Hollow Da Don. Hollow's actually been communicating with Drake.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 14, 2011)

On the subject of battle rap and creative lines, most of you guys probably already know this stuff but its cool to see someone talking about it


----------



## Deweze (May 14, 2011)

what happened to cassidy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Battle rap is sick. Hollow da don is good is fuck, I don't like grindtime though. Smack is where it is at. Too many corny white kids on grindtime.



100% . I co-sign every single word quoted above.

Hollow is in my top3:

Math Hoffa
Loaded Lux
Hollow da Don

URL/Smack is the shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=988o99mzPNY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmINzEValOs&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFGVVhZhKM&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]




Haven't seen this battle in a minute, might re-watch it tonight..

IIRC Big-T said something about leaving hollow in a wheelchair..

Hollow replied:

_Might holla at math & cortez, get some homies from the bx that's hoodied down..Or hit bugz up, get some goons from the boogie down
Cause my queens squad keep it thorough, you know crooks around
So he right about that wheelchair, cause that's the only way I'd get pushed around_

^^Hollow's too nice. One of the nicest flip/rebuttals I've heard in a long time hit. Off-the-top.


----------



## Yosha (May 14, 2011)

I don't like math hoffa anymore. Dude is really bad right now and acts like he is the shit everytime he spits. I think aye-verb bodied him in that battle, personally.

Yeah, that battle was sick. I like the dude at the end behind big t is like "ima have to fuck you up for that" and hollow gets closer and say "pop off then".

I like cortez, hollow, hitman, iron solomon, and conceited is pretty nice.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 15, 2011)

Deweze said:


> what happened to cassidy





> *Saturday, May 14, 2011*
> 
> HACKENSACK — City police arrested a hip-hop artist Saturday who is wanted in Philadelphia, authorities said.
> 
> ...



That is what happened to Cassidy. SMH.


----------



## T.D.A (May 15, 2011)

At least he was legit.


----------



## Space Jam (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MKOT6teSarY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (May 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone seen any of the Nardwuar interviews? I'm catching up on them and this guy is amazing. These rappers are being exposed and it's brings them down to earth so to say from their personas. Check them out. There's more on the youtube.


Thanks for introducing me to Nardwuar.  This shit is making my weekend.


----------



## Deweze (May 15, 2011)

nardwuard is a bitch, 

listen to his fucking voice lmao


----------



## Fraust (May 15, 2011)

I'm trying to get some Curren$y and Big Sean. What are their best albums/mixtapes. I just wanna start off with 2, maybe 3 each. I just got Miller's K.I.D.S and Best Day Ever. Any suggestions or comments on those?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 15, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Thanks for introducing me to Nardwuar.  This shit is making my weekend.



No problem and yeah these videos are pretty great.


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I'm trying to get some Curren$y and Big Sean. What are their best albums/mixtapes. I just wanna start off with 2, maybe 3 each. I just got Miller's K.I.D.S and Best Day Ever. Any suggestions or comments on those?



Big Sean Best are: UKNOWBIGSEAN & Finally Famous Vol. 3. UKNOWBIGSEAN was his best mixtape but FFVol3 was good. He switched up his flow between those mixtapes. Also download this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iqUBSFXSMY[/YOUTUBE]

I like K.I.D.S. better than Best Day Ever. Mac kinda sounded off in BEst Day Ever but it was a good mixtape. Favorite song off of kids is the Intro, Knock Knock, Good Evening, & Ride Around.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lpx73DY7Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 16, 2011)

So I'm curious as to how some of you got into Hip-Hip/Rap.

For me it all started with Eminem and me thinking he was GOAT and when I really started listening to the radio about 3 years ago.... of course I got into more people and that opinion quickly faded.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)

not to sound cliche but I was born and raised in an area that embraced hiphop as well as its culture.  So its all I ever knew since I could remember.  I was raised during the YO MTV raps era.


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

Same with me ^ When I was young all that was ever on was Jay-Z


----------



## Space Jam (May 16, 2011)

I listened to wu tang when i was like 7-8. The Uzi song really. They were just songs to me back then i didn't really care about genre's. Then when i was in like 5th grade 50 cent came out. Afew years after that i got back into wu tang forreal this time and started to look beneath the surface. aha


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2011)

Friend showed me DMX, I was hooked.


----------



## eHav (May 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 100% . I co-sign every single word quoted above.
> 
> Hollow is in my top3:
> 
> ...



I like Soul Khan


----------



## Mikaveli (May 16, 2011)

Well hip-hop was pretty much all I heard growing up besides R&B and old stuff like Al Green. I wasn't exposed to other genres until high school unless it was on tv.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2011)

I got into them by listening to the first Wu Tang album and then slowly seeped my way into the genre by hitting all the established great albums first


----------



## Juub (May 17, 2011)

Same goes for me. Grew up around hip hop. I still remember, the first song I knew they lyrics of was ''Jigga''.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Well hip-hop was pretty much all I heard growing up besides R&B and old stuff like Al Green. I wasn't exposed to other genres until high school unless it was on tv.



Yup. I'ma Hip Hop baby. It was just what I grew up around.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 17, 2011)

How fucking good is Elmatic ... 



Bleach said:


> So I'm curious as to how some of you got into Hip-Hip/Rap.
> 
> For me it all started with Eminem and me thinking he was GOAT and when I really started listening to the radio about 3 years ago.... of course I got into more people and that opinion quickly faded.



As a youngster, took to it from borrowed tapes/CDs off a mate. Older brother was into it as well.


----------



## Pseudo (May 17, 2011)

B.E.T I guess. I got into the classics because back in 07 I got tired of the radio and wanted to listen to music I've never heard before.


----------



## Judas (May 17, 2011)

I can only imagine how O'Reilly reacted in this debate.

"Ready Or Not" by _Reptar_


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 17, 2011)

Me getting into hip-hop is a bit different from you all. Sort of long. 

My family is black and while my parents listened to rap and r&b I never got into it. As I was younger I remember specific songs like "Big Poppa" and all but I could never recall it. Same thing for a lot of songs really. The first real rap song I specifically remember that is probably "Hard Knock Life". I remember that and then from that time and beyond I wasn't really into rap but I do remember songs that caught my attention. By the 5th grade I still wasn't really into music. I remember a classmate of mine being surprised that I didn't even know who Mark McGuire was. I just was out of the loop with music and celebrities, I was playing games, watching WWF and that's it. Then in middle school the whole pop thing hit and I always saw stars like N'Sync, Brittany Spears (they were everywhere even in my homeroom class with Channel 1 so everyone knew them) and the first real rap artists I always saw on tv and heard a were probably Ludacris,  Cash Money Millionaires (Baby, Wayne, Juvenile, Manny), Mystikal and others like Ja Rule and even Jay-Z with "Big Pimpin". The first real rap song I truly liked was "Girls Girls Girls" by Jay-Z though. I was lured in by the beat. It was good. From that though I liked a few rap songs but nothing enough to have me buy a cd or anything. Still out of the loop. By my high school years I was into anime and I was mostly a "Videogame + Japanese anime" type music guy and from that I was introduced to Linkin Park with the amvs and I loved LP. They were great back then. Next thing I know I see LP have a new cd out with Jay-Z. I think "It's the same guy from 'Girls Girls Girls' ok I'll get it. Got the cd on my 16th birthday and instantly loved it. It was great. Jay-Z was the first real rap artist I liked which makes sense. 

By late high school I was still an videogame/anime-music type of guy with my favorite overall group being Asian Kung-fu Generation (Ajikan). Didn't listen to music outside of downloading the tracks on the computer and having a cd player which I burned stuff. Slowly but surely I started absorbing more music at the time I liked. One day I downloaded Ajikan's entire discography and one song truly got to me


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfzY5J92XuY[/YOUTUBE]


When I heard that song that's when I was opened musically. I instantly listened to all their tracks and while they were my favorites before I was truly a great fan now and "in the music scene" persay. From that I kept listening to more music for the next few years. I get a job and 6 months after getting it I get an ipod. I start downloading a lot of music and with my ipod I could take it anywhere. I listened to music every single day constantly from when the power was on until it drained, charged up, on the computer just everywhere. I heard "Kick Push" and downloaded that and then Lupe's entire discography and that's when I started to seriously want to get into this genre I knew nothing about. Next downloaded Jay-Z's whole discography since I remembered him and that's when I came across "Girls Girls Girls" again and I liked it before but this time since I'm older I could truly feel the music. I think the reason why I love Ajikan is because with them you can "feel" the music even though you have no idea what they're saying. With "Girls Girls Girls" though the beat just pulls you in, you feel the lyrics too and when you understand the storytelling-aspect of it all you truly get it. I loved it and still it's my favorite Jay-Z song. 

Since then for the past 4 years or so I've been downloading cds, buying them too, listening to more rap across the entire genre from all periods, just more and more same thing, even now I'm listening to music with my ipod about to die. Since I wasn't introduced into it earlier it's like I can't stop now. My favorites are Jay-Z, Lupe Fiasco, Biggie and some others. The track I'm listening to now is Blu feat. (Kid Cudi and Talib Kweli) "Therapy". I wish I was introduced earlier but I've always been a weird kid either way because of my whole music experience my own music is pretty diverse, unique and lyrics on point. 

Long story but there ya go.


----------



## Fraust (May 17, 2011)

Everyone in my neighborhood and school growing up was so into the "gangsta" scene and wanting to be hood, starting from like 4th grade. Kids copied what they saw in MTV videos and movies, like any cliche story. If you even mentioned a rock song you were "so white" and lost some type of respect or credibility. I won't lie, when I was a kid of course I cared what other people thought. Still listened to my own music, but didn't let anyone else know. I watched MTV just as much as everyone else and only cared for the rap cause it was cool at the time. I hid my songs with curses from my mom. Most awkward family moment was putting in my CD with tracks like Clint Eastwood (Gorillaz), Livin It Up (Ja Rule), and Peaches & Cream (112) with my grandfather driving, grandmother in the passenger's, and mom and two aunts in the other seats. They sat through it for me since they asked me to put in the CD, but they weren't pleased.

I forget when it really got big. Maybe when I started getting big shirts and baggy ass jeans like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm glad the style changed after that because looking back, it's the ugliest thing you could wear. I just remember listening to A LOT of Ja Rule when I first got into hip hop. Then as I got older I started listening to anything that sounded good to my ears. Then when The Cool came out I paid attention to lyrics, flow, the beat, production, etc. etc. Now as I get even older I'm not as Nazi-ish in that way. I still love my Lupe and Blu for insane style and shit, but I listen to Khalifa and Cudi cause they sound good to me even with little to no substance.


----------



## LayZ (May 17, 2011)

Growing up I'd listen to the local hip hop/r&b station but that was just while riding in the car.  I'd really didn't start supporting hip hop until I entered high school. I'd go to concerts and buy cds from Jay-Z, Eminem, DMX, Fabolous, Ludacris, and even the St. Lunatics.  Around 2003, I was introduced to Black Star and then I began to really appreciate the art form.  That led me to more conscious artists that opened my mind to more meaningful topics.  Conscious artists tend to be my favorite but I can appreciate ignorant shit if its creative lyrically.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2011)

I actually used to dislike rap a lot.  All through high school.  I thought it was awful.

It wasn't till I got to college that I started listening to all kinds of music.  I've also found digging into other out there genres of music and widening my musical range has helped me appreciate and enjoy hip hop much more.  Needless to say Hip Hop helped me also expand my musical vocabulary and you guys should do the same.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 17, 2011)

It's funny my roots are actually in R&B and Soul 70's from my parents.  But I my eldest sister who is 6 years older than me, was apart of that first Hiphop scene.  Where everyone rocked Cross Colors, and Karl Kani 




I immediately embraced it.  The first Hiphop song I knew word for word was this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuIZiHk_rk4[/YOUTUBE]

It was a video I use to see on Yo MTV raps ALL THE TIME.  I was only like 7 or 8 yrs old.  But could rap this word for word, along with a few other songs but specifically this one.

Back in those days, buying CD and Cassett singles was very popular.  I use to go to Sam Goody with one dollar and buy singles of songs.  The first single I bought was this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frIA7tuBqqY[/YOUTUBE]

I eventually borrowed the Vol.2 CD from my friend and would play this religious in my first CD player going to school every day.

Second CD I owned that same year was this.



As a little dude I never fully appreciated what I was listening to, but I knew it was special.  I started falling in Love with Hip Hop, and its Culture.

From my memory the last album I can remember I actually has was this 



ID play this until my ears would bleed.

From that point Id collect singles and take hand me downs from friends and family until the age of the internet an downloading MP3 music from Napster back in 1999,2000.  

ever since than I've expanded my musical tastes.

Growing up I played piano, but it was more Soul and Jazz.  I listened to a lot of jazz, and now round out my tastes with Jazz, Alternative, Hip Hop, some rap, Blues, Oldies, Mo Town, 70's Rock.  

I figured ID expand on my story a bit inspired by reading all of yours.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 17, 2011)

My first albums were R U Still Down and E.1999 Eternal (borrowed not bought). The Internet changed everything, really. I was onto Napster, WinMX, all that and started to expand my collection, getting everything I could of the rappers I was already familiar with. In terms of learning about new stuff I have to give AllHipHop.com a shout, I was on those forums for quite a while and heard fucking loads of great music off it. I would've never really heard underground rap at that time if not for the Internet. Binary Star was the first underground group I remember getting excited over. I still think they were one of the best of that era to be honest.



Parallax said:


> I actually used to dislike rap a lot.  All through high school.  I thought it was awful.
> 
> It wasn't till I got to college that I started listening to all kinds of music.  I've also found digging into other out there genres of music and widening my musical range has helped me appreciate and enjoy hip hop much more.  Needless to say Hip Hop helped me also expand my musical vocabulary and you guys should do the same.



Same here, but reversed. Apart from a bit of electronica/house music I wouldn't bother with anything else until my university years. It was definitely worth it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 17, 2011)

Tyler The Creator hit with glass on stage.


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 17, 2011)

well the way i got into hip hop was through hip hop and reggea/dancehall since me and my parents are from the carribbean i was pretty much raise on reggea and through hip hop and reggea calibrations such as mobb deep and big noyd and bounty killa song called deadly zone and shabba ranks and krs one the jam and from there on end i started my uncle would give cd with hip hop artist


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 17, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Tyler The Creator hit with glass on stage.



didnt the same shit happen like a month ago?!


----------



## Yosha (May 18, 2011)

Bleach said:


> So I'm curious as to how some of you got into Hip-Hip/Rap.


My mom bought me my first album, which was kriss kross' "Totally Krossed out". I used to jam to jump everday as a little kid with my jeans on backwards haha. She also would jam to the older stuff like Salt n Pepa, Beastie Boys, and Run DMC. My dad hated it, only listened to his salsa and Merengue.

Then, I stole my older cousin tical when I was like 6 and was hooked on wu-tang and when he found out he ended up given me DMX' "Its dark and hell is hot" & "flesh of my flesh". Also listened to alot of No limit records stuff like Master P & Silkk the shocker.

Then It turned into watching rap city in the basement everyday after school and 106 when it was aj and free. *STILL THOUGH, TO THIS DAY, MY FAVORITE TYPE OF HIP HOP IS THE FUN STUFF.* I went through the gangsta phase in middle school and early hs years, but the old stuff is still the best for me. 


eHav said:


> I like Soul Khan


Soul Khan is corny. Kind of like dumbfounded...Their music is good though, their battle raps not so much.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 18, 2011)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> I'ma Hip Hop baby. It was just what I grew up around.





Juub said:


> Grew up around hip hop.



Same for me. It's all I've ever known..though I didn't get as deep and discover the artists & albums I truly liked til I was like 16..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 18, 2011)

Wale Feat. Rick Ross & Jadakiss - 600 Benz


----------



## Cyphon (May 18, 2011)

I got into rap because of my best friend playing it for me. I used to listen to the Pop station and he always had me check out some of the Rap/R&B stations in MD. 

I honestly can't say exactly when it happened but one of my first memories is of _Children's Story_ by Slick Rick. After that it was _Hypnotize_ by Biggie and then it just kept adding. 

Another interesting note is that I actually didn't get into Em when he first came out with the SSLP. I started paying attention right as the MMLP was supposed to drop and went back and listened to SSLP. 

I get some underground influence from the friends of mine I started out rappin with. They pretty much hate mainstream music and always pushed the more underground emcees/producers on me. Premiere, CL Smooth & Pete Rock, J Dilla etc....


----------



## Yosha (May 20, 2011)

Ain't nothin but a west coast thang, baby.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 20, 2011)

New one from Big Sean from Finally Famous. "What Goes Around"


----------



## Egotism (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkDisMYF8Wo&feature=player_embedded#at=705[/YOUTUBE]

Who went in the most in this?


----------



## Egotism (May 20, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> New one from Big Sean from Finally Famous. "What Goes Around"



Hell Yes, thanks for posting this


----------



## Egotism (May 20, 2011)

*Drake - Take Care *



This is the intro of Take Care.


----------



## little nin (May 21, 2011)

RE: "What got you into Hip-Hop"

It's always been around me, when I was younger it was more radio stuff though. My older brother *really* got me into the scene when I was an early teenager I think. I'll be forever indebted to him, he enhanced my scope of music so much.

As I got older, when I started going on the forum more and found this thread when I was 15/16 I got into a lot more underground music that would be promoted here .

This thread changed my taste in music for the better 

Blu. released an LP last week for $10 but people on last.fm said it was poorly mixed and mastered? No point in getting it I suppose...


----------



## Deweze (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi7CAs4c2xU[/YOUTUBE]

motherfuckin miilkbone


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Fuck Real Hip Hop. That Shit Is Annoying. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Are Not Special Because You Hate Mainstream And Love Only 90s Rap. Shut The Fuck Ups - *Tyler the Creator*^^love 90's hip hop, just hate its fans from this era


----------



## Yosha (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Fuck Real Hip Hop. That Shit Is Annoying. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Are Not Special Because You Hate Mainstream And Love Only 90s Rap. Shut The Fuck Ups - *Tyler the Creator*^^love 90's hip hop, just hate its fans from this era


Shut the fuck up you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Your trolling skills are garbage.

lucky we ain't in jail, homie.


----------



## Deweze (May 21, 2011)

lol masa its tyler the creator that tweeted that



I thinking he's confusing good hiphop with 90s hiphop


----------



## Deweze (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQTgd0cvcA8[/YOUTUBE]

GUESS WHOS BACK


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Flor Rida's Right Round.


----------



## Deweze (May 21, 2011)

> Last week rapper Cassidy was arrested and the initial reports was that he was facing murder charges. Well the Philly rapper is now out of jail and last night the rapper sat down with DJ Cosmic Kev and cleared the rumors up saying there were never any murder charges. Oh yeah, and spit some killer bars too.
> 
> Cassidy explained on the radio that he was on probation from the aggravated assault charges that he caught six or seven years ago. The “I’m A Hustla” MC missed an appointment with his P.O. and a warrant was automatically issued for his arrest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleach (May 22, 2011)

Never heard of him so

/care


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2011)

You are joking right?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Never heard of him so
> 
> /care



^Not sure if serious...

I'm glad he ain't catching murder charges..I want old Cass back..


----------



## Cyphon (May 22, 2011)

Old Cass was back in that little rap he spit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2011)

^I didn't peep it yet..will do later.. and little?..Isn't the freestyle like 20 mins long?

That's the reason I didn't check it yet..too long..anyways, old Cass is good news.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDlObvq3FiM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45_ALSS5iQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (May 22, 2011)

lol            bleach


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2011)

Yeah I don't know who that is either

but glad he's off the hook now.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 22, 2011)

Seriously guys?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2011)

Para is trolling..I'm 90% sure..I hope..

Bleach I'm not sure..


----------



## Cyphon (May 22, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^I didn't peep it yet..will do later.. and little?..Isn't the freestyle like 20 mins long?



The video Deweze posted was like 4 mins.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2011)

^oh word?..I didn't check..I assumed it was the same freestyle since Cass dropped it with the news of ducking the charges..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

This is cass best song : Link removed


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwr2fdCeLEc[/YOUTUBE]

i can dig this new drake song.


----------



## Egotism (May 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmGnIY95dpU[/YOUTUBE]

I love Nick's Flow in this. This is the Drake that I miss


----------



## Space Jam (May 22, 2011)

Cut Keys like a hardware store.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 22, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwr2fdCeLEc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i can dig this new drake song.



Yeah, it's chill.


----------



## Bleach (May 22, 2011)

No I'm not trolling


----------



## Egotism (May 23, 2011)

Hm... Drake lately has been flirting with taking shots at Jay & Ye'.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 23, 2011)

New J. Cole, some rumors state it's off of "Cole World". Either way it's new J. Cole. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsADUxFirws[/YOUTUBE]

"Cole World in the Summer bring snow flurries" 
"Cole under pressure, what that make, diamonds"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2011)

And believe when Cass slay these whores
They get the type of dick they should pay me for
But I don’t go in these ladies raw
Cuz then they pop up pregnant claiming that the baby yours
And I don’t get blood took to see
I just wait till its born and I’m gone if it don’t look like me
And it look like B, ahead of the rest
Cuz every verse you get pissed on like pregnancy tests


----------



## T.D.A (May 23, 2011)

^^ 

That link is sped up?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah_rmsN5V0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2011)

I can't wait for Cole's album to drop..I'm gon cop 3 copies..


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2011)

man if all the songs are this quality the wait most definitely was not worth it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 23, 2011)

^Is that even confirmed to be on the album?..from what I gather..this is another throwaway..

Regardless, I dig that one.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2011)

Sometimes Drake's stuff can get a little old but one thing I always like from him is his production. His beats have a certain feel to them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 23, 2011)

Was that a Drake diss in "Return of Simba"? 


> _
> No field trip, ain’t hard to see, this real shit, you R&B_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2011)

>Drake
>Dissing someone


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2011)

I think he meant Cole dissing and I doubt that he was.


----------



## Deweze (May 23, 2011)

dispicle are you that dumb


----------



## Deweze (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> >Drake
> >Dissing someone



..........................


----------



## Egotism (May 23, 2011)

Big Sean & J Cole - The only two albums I'm looking forward. Could care less about any other release this year


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2011)

I agree with the above.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2011)

There's other albums I'm watching for as well like Watch the Throne and some others. I'm also anticipating Take Care not because I liked the first album but I want to know if it'll be more hip-hop this time.


----------



## Egotism (May 23, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> There's other albums I'm watching for as well like Watch the Throne and some others. I'm also anticipating Take Care not because I liked the first album but I want to know if it'll be more hip-hop this time.



Yeah I forgot Watch The Throne. That to. I may listen to Take Care but I need more convincing. What lost me with drake was that to me he ran away from his Come Back Season style and switched up when he signed to Young Money.


----------



## Fraust (May 23, 2011)

What about Food & Liquor II if that releases this year?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2011)

I'll be waiting on that too. Personally I find Lupe to be boring on most things, but I always give him a listen. He sometimes has stuff I really like.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2011)

F&L II wont release this year.  I can almost guarantee that.


----------



## LayZ (May 23, 2011)

I'm really intrigued about J. Cole's album because I'm not sure whats its going be like. I keep on hearing stuff thats not going to be on it, so what will? But I'm extremely excited about the Bad Meets Evil - Hell the Sequel LP.  I feel like it has the potential to bring the best out of both Royce and Em. 

Right now, that Elmatic is still getting played constantly.


----------



## Fraust (May 23, 2011)

I don't think it will release this year either, but I don't wanna say definitely not. I'd sure as hell prefer it this year so I can play the big Fall games while bumpin it.


----------



## Egotism (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I don't believe F&L II is releasing this year.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2011)

It's not, Lupe wants to get this one right after the disaster that was Lasers


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 23, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I'm really intrigued about J. Cole's album because I'm not sure whats its going be like. I keep on hearing stuff thats not going to be on it, so what will? But I'm extremely excited about the Bad Meets Evil - Hell the Sequel LP.  I feel like it has the potential to bring the best out of both Royce and Em.
> 
> Right now, that *Elmatic* is still getting played constantly.



I'd be very surprised if there's anything better released all year.


----------



## αce (May 23, 2011)

Cole goes so fucking HAM


----------



## Cyphon (May 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Was that a Drake diss in "Return of Simba"?



I remember in _Who Dat_ he says "ain't sayin names but we not the same".

I was always wanted that to be a Drake diss and hoped it was like the prelude 



LayZ said:


> I'm really intrigued about J. Cole's album because I'm not sure whats its going be like. I keep on hearing stuff thats not going to be on it, so what will?



I would expect songs like Higher, Blow Up, Premeditated Murder and It Won't Be Long.

Not those exact tracks but songs on those topics and that good.



> But I'm extremely excited about the Bad Meets Evil - Hell the Sequel LP.  I feel like it has the potential to bring the best out of both Royce and Em.



I am iffy about this album. I think it will make Royce more listenable and Em less. I feel like Em tries to hard nowadays and especially with Slaughterhouse on board.


----------



## LayZ (May 23, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I'd be very surprised if there's anything better released all year.


You're probably right. 


Cyphon said:


> I would expect songs like Higher, Blow Up, Premeditated Murder and It Won't Be Long.
> 
> Not those exact tracks but songs on those topics and that good.


We'll find out eventually.


Cyphon said:


> I am iffy about this album. I think it will make Royce more listenable and Em less. I feel like Em tries to hard nowadays and especially with Slaughterhouse on board.


Pre-Millennium Eminem has always been my favorite and anything that might recapture that hunger excites me. I've always found their collaborative stuff very entertaining. According to them, this wasn't planned just something they did for fun. I like that premise.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (May 23, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Cole goes so fucking HAM



why is everyone saying ham


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> >Drake
> >Dissing someone





Super Mike said:


> I think he meant Cole dissing and I doubt that he was.



So fucking stupid


----------



## Rannic (May 23, 2011)

@Deweze

 My English teacher said it the other day..


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2011)

That's what he said bro.


----------



## Yosha (May 24, 2011)

Deweze said:


> why is everyone saying ham


I might go ham or sleep, dunno which yet.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4QOTftvFEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 24, 2011)

A friend of mine finally got his mixtape on 2dopeboyz. Check it out guys if you have a chance at least the track that's linked, even though it might be the best track on the mixtape. 



He's the second guy. I need opinions on how he is since I'm not one to judge. Be completely honest.

Something about it seems off to me but I can't quite place my finger on it. I think it's because it blew me away from his other stuff...last time I heard his previous mixtape it was great but....this time...just a different level.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2011)

^I tried to give the 'broken dreams' track a listen..didn't listen to the whole track..I didn't like the tone of the 1st guy..the 2nd dude was easier on my ears..Also didn't like how the 1st guy was going all formula1 on the beat, chill..maybe it's the quality of my headphones(only left side works lol)

Edit - I just noticed you said your homie is the 2nd dude..Good for him..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2011)

Also, I read some of the posts on what/which albums you lot are waiting for..not one mentioned Pusha's..


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2011)

Probably for good reason O:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2011)

How tiresome. Clipse ranged from decent to good. I assumed someone would be on the look out for Pusha's. Specially with the amount of people that swing on Kanye's nuts. Surprised to see otherwise.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2011)

Pusha just hasn't been relevant since 2006


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 24, 2011)

Saigon hasn't been relevant since like..from when his career nearly took off..whenever that was..yet his album was 'decent/good/dope'.

Besides, the word 'relevance' is bandied about way too often..How relevant is Elzhi to a mainstream audience?..Yet he has arguably the best album out this year so far..


----------



## Egotism (May 24, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> I might go ham or sleep, dunno which yet.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4QOTftvFEU[/YOUTUBE]



Mac is that damn dude


----------



## Cyphon (May 24, 2011)

LayZ said:


> We'll find out eventually.



June 2nd ignoring potential leaks.



> Pre-Millennium Eminem has always been my favorite and anything that might recapture that hunger excites me. I've always found their collaborative stuff very entertaining. According to them, this wasn't planned just something they did for fun. I like that premise.



Good point. 

Fast Lane seemed too close to new Em although there were old Em elements mixed in.


----------



## Bleach (May 24, 2011)

Fuck you guys who say F&L II won't release this year  . He says he wants to release it this year but I don't see it happening either. I want it to but realistically, I don't think it will. Hopefully during Q1 of next year though...

I at least hope his mixtape gets released this year.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's not, Lupe wants to get this one right after the disaster that was Lasers



I enjoyed Lasers, not every song, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Yosha (May 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Pusha just hasn't been relevant since 2006





PoinT_BlanK said:


> Saigon hasn't been relevant since like..from when his career nearly took off..whenever that was..yet his album was 'decent/good/dope'.
> 
> Besides, the word 'relevance' is bandied about way too often..How relevant is Elzhi to a mainstream audience?..Yet he has arguably the best album out this year so far..


Underground and Mainstream are two different audiences, therefore, their relevance is determined in their own groups.

Plus, saigon is wack regardless. Should go back to being a rapper on entourage.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o61emtyGBq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Scud (May 25, 2011)

I'm bouncing up and down on my bed like a little kid right now. Illmatic, Enta da Stage, OB4CL, Black Star, Black Sunday, Liquid Swords , and The Infamous. This lineup is fucking ill. I just hope Masta Killa has Rza on stage with him. Rae and Ghost can handle their own shit, as can Gza. I think MK might get a little boring doing all of No Said Date by himself.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 25, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Underground and Mainstream are two different audiences, therefore, their relevance is determined in their own groups.



Fair point, but it doesn't take from 'relevance' being bandied about way too often..specially because there are rappers who aren't exactly underground but also lack the mass mainstream appeal..

Also, 'relevance' doesn't necessarily mean a album will be good or bad..

I reckon Pusha's album will be solid at least..I'm hoping..


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2011)

Tatumaru said:


> I'm bouncing up and down on my bed like a little kid right now. Illmatic, Enta da Stage, OB4CL, Black Star, Black Sunday, Liquid Swords , and The Infamous. This lineup is fucking ill. I just hope Masta Killa has Rza on stage with him. Rae and Ghost can handle their own shit, as can Gza. I think MK might get a little boring doing all of No Said Date by himself.



Best lineup or best lineup?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 25, 2011)

Big seans album delayed again


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK. WHY?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 25, 2011)

ccording to Amazon's website, Big Sean's G.O.O.D. Music debut Finally Famous: The Album has been pushed back a week to June 28. The album is set to feature Kanye West, Pharrell, Wiz Khalifa and tentatively, Nas. (Complex)


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2011)

I hate album delays. Is there any word on when Cole is dropping his too?


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I hate album delays. Is there any word on when Cole is dropping his too?



June 2nd hopefully        .


----------



## typhoon72 (May 25, 2011)

NEW ONE BE LO! (well unreleased), Incise on the beats so you know its gonna be good

[YOUTUBE]o77xlN6UUAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 25, 2011)

Lupe will be on Sean's album as well. And that's my birthday so I'll probably pick it up.

Anyone heard of the producer Charlie Hilton? He's made tracks for WV and such. Well my friend who's mixtape is now posted on 2dopeboyz has got in contact with him and he's going to collaborate. It's weird seeing how someone who knew no one is now moving up the ranks.


----------



## Fraust (May 25, 2011)

J. Cole in a week? And I haven't even heard any hype? What the fuck Jay-Z, help sell your prodigy. :/


----------



## Cyphon (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> too close? I don't think I understand what your saying.



Just what I said. In the song he brought back some of his old style but was still more of his new self, which isn't a good thing. He needs to drift further back towards his old self.



> Does he have to sound exactly like he did years ago?



Not *exactly*, but pretty close would be good.



Fraust said:


> J. Cole in a week? And I haven't even heard any hype? What the fuck Jay-Z, help sell your prodigy. :/



I know right. This isn't looking good for Cole if he wants/needs sales.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 25, 2011)

Fraust said:


> J. Cole in a week? And I haven't even heard any hype? What the fuck Jay-Z, help sell your prodigy. :/



Jay helping 

Jay is one of the greatest out there but he is a bitch when it comes to these things. He didnt do much for Kany either in terms of promo or hype
And yet when they make it he's there to get the credit. Was a old interview somewhere where Jay said he wasnt getting enough credit for Kanye & Rihanna...


----------



## Deweze (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gLsiWWcmkU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KBc9JaAY500[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2011)

Track List of Bad Meets Evil EP



> 1. Welcome 2 Hell
> Produced by Havoc
> 
> 2. Fastlane
> ...



Bruno Mars was the last person I expected


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2011)

Bleach said:


> June 2nd hopefully        .



That's kinda close as fuck ain't it?


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2011)

Well that's what Deweze said and he's like a Cole expert lol. But yea it is hella close..


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Track List of Bad Meets Evil EP
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno Mars was the last person I expected



Bruno Mars? Whatever I'm always open to new shit (not really)

When is this coming out though Q_Q?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gLsiWWcmkU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Kid needs more bootcamp.


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bruno Mars? Whatever I'm always open to new shit (not really)
> 
> When is this coming out though Q_Q?



14th of June        .


----------



## Yosha (May 26, 2011)

old but classic


----------



## Egotism (May 26, 2011)

Cole still didn't get clearance on the samples on his album so I doubt it will come out next week. Same thing with Big Sean, Finally Famous got pushed back a week because of the same thing.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 26, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Plus, saigon is wack regardless. Should go back to being a rapper on entourage.



I take it you didn't listen to his album. One of the nicest releases this year easily.


----------



## Yosha (May 26, 2011)

alot of nice "underground" albums come out every year. doesnt mean anyone will remember them


----------



## Pseudo (May 26, 2011)

I just heard Elmatic, and  at Cole. I hope this guy doesn't end up being Fail Magnet like Nasir.


----------



## Yosha (May 26, 2011)

? Cole didn't do elmatic.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 26, 2011)

Elzhi definitely made Elmatic...


----------



## LayZ (May 26, 2011)

I was trying to understand that post too.


----------



## Yosha (May 26, 2011)

Your trolling skills are below par.


----------



## Yosha (May 26, 2011)

I feel him though, cause he thinks this is lyricism.


----------



## Egotism (May 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDhWjRpu9Gw[/YOUTUBE]

Who killed it?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 27, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I take it you didn't listen to his album. One of the nicest releases this year easily.



Exactly.



Masa Escobar said:


> alot of nice "underground" albums come out every year. doesnt mean anyone will remember them



'Being remembered' wasn't the argument that started the mention of said album though.


----------



## Pseudo (May 27, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Your trolling skills are below par.



No, I was saying that I just heard Elmatic, and then I remembered Cole's trouble with clearing his samples.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 27, 2011)

Btw, I don't think Cole's album is coming out the 2nd of june..more like the date it will be released and title will be announced on the 2nd of june.


----------



## Fraust (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, there's no way he comes out in 6 days with absolutely NO hype or advertising.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2011)

Anyone heard Diggy's first and official single from his first album released today called "Copy Paste"......


----------



## Mikaveli (May 27, 2011)

I never had hope for him. He's not interesting at all and seems pretty gimmicky to me. I don't know.


----------



## Fraust (May 27, 2011)

I only ever heard his verse in the I'm Beaming Remix. I had hope for him from that verse, but I guess it was false. Oh well.


----------



## Bleach (May 27, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

^Shit song...yeah so far the two tracks I heard for this EP kind of suck...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ^Shit song...yeah so far the two tracks I heard for this EP kind of suck...



I think it wouldve been better without that annoying chorus too be honest...

But yea, not a big fan of it


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 28, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> alot of nice "underground" albums come out every year. doesnt mean anyone will remember them



Doesn't change the fact it was still a good album. Saigon can never blow up now. He lost his buzz years ago.



Super Mike said:


> I never had hope for him. He's not interesting at all and seems pretty gimmicky to me. I don't know.



I have little hope for any rapper signed to Atlantic.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2011)

Gil Scott-Heron passed away  :[

though I do doubt most of you know who that is.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 28, 2011)

How yall feel about Mac Miller?...........


----------



## Kisame (May 28, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2011)

I don't like Em's crappy shit. Not saying it's anywhere near the level of Encore bad but it's bad. Accent, Fart noises, shitty punchlines? Ugh...


----------



## Fraust (May 28, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> How yall feel about Mac Miller?...........



Sweet flow, chillass beats, overused and dumb topics, but he's having fun when he raps and it sounds good. I personally really like him.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2011)

That's a pretty premature statement.


----------



## LayZ (May 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Gil Scott-Heron passed away  :[
> 
> though I do doubt most of you know who that is.


You're right.  I just know he was on the Reflection Eternal Train of Thought.


----------



## Deweze (May 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VALUZkaEPI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Jeezy


----------



## ensoriki (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2011)

Joe Budden just listened to my friend's mixtape. He said that he liked it. Wow, he's truly moving up quickly. From no one to DJ Green Lantern, Joe Budden and Charlie Hilton checking his stuff out. He's truly been working hard. He said he's going to be at the next SXSW too. Wow, just the connections is crazy. Me and him use the same producers. While I'm working toward a big reveal he's on the prowl now and letting his stuff go. If you've never heard him check it out. He's called Ryshon Jones and he's a 20 year old from Philly. 



Thankfully I know him so I can keep in contact if he does become more well-known. It'll help out in the future.


----------



## Bleach (May 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Joe Budden just listened to my friend's mixtape. He said that he liked it. Wow, he's truly moving up quickly. From no one to DJ Green Lantern, Joe Budden and Charlie Hilton checking his stuff out. He's truly been working hard. He said he's going to be at the next SXSW too. Wow, just the connections is crazy. Me and him use the same producers. While I'm working toward a big reveal he's on the prowl now and letting his stuff go. If you've never heard him check it out. He's called Ryshon Jones and he's a 20 year old from Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I know him so I can keep in contact if he does become more well-known. It'll help out in the future.



That's pretty crazy. Imagine if he blows up though...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2011)

Bleach said:


> That's pretty crazy. Imagine if he blows up though...


I know I've rarely talked about it but I make music too. Problem is that is that I'm so busy, things have screwed up and it's hard to do it. I don't even have a song or anything out in the open. Thankfully since I got a new job with more money I can get more space and then be able to put something out. 

But yeah, he's probably going to end up blowing up. If he's not ready for the next XXL Freshman list he'll be on the one after I'm sure. He doesn't want to be signed though so I'll see what happens. I'm proud of him, he's been grinding. 

If anyone wants something new to listen to then listen to his mixtape. Give your opinions if you can.


----------



## Kisame (May 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I don't like Em's crappy shit. Not saying it's anywhere near the level of Encore bad but it's bad. Accent, Fart noises, shitty punchlines? Ugh...


Encore is not bad. 

The punchlines aren't shitty, and what's wrong with the accent and the fart noises?


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2011)

LayZ said:


> You're right.  I just know he was on the Reflection Eternal Train of Thought.



He's the godfather of this here genre.  Without him who knows what would have been.


----------



## Bleach (May 29, 2011)

Ok so I've been listening to that "I'm on everything" track and it's one of those where you gotta listen to for a bit to actually like. My first 2-3 times through I didn't like it but then I got used to it and I think it's pretty nice now. Just that fart part is fucking stupid but that somehow reminds me of old Em haha


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 29, 2011)

Will be spinnin Pieces of A Man in tribute, what an artist.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2011)

J. Cole had a Ustream and he reveals some stuff

Link removed

- Single samples a popular Kanye West song 
- Album is done, 70% of the second album is done
- He's going to try to get his 2nd album out at the end of the year if not early next year


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2011)

If he's debut's dropping this year..and it's commercially successful. The 2nd will be out next year.

Dropping the 2nd this year would be stupid..Specially because we're already in mid 2011. Saturation is never good. But I'm sure Jay will tell him that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2011)

Yeah they're never going to let him drop out the next one this year. He's going to have to flesh it all out.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2011)

Shark said:


> Encore is not bad.
> 
> The punchlines aren't shitty, and what's wrong with the accent and the fart noises?



Encore is a piece of shit. One of the worst rap albums I've ever heard. Here's my review explaining why it's such a piece of shit. 

SM Left a Bulletin on their Youtube Page for international Kpop fans

And yes, those punchlines are dumb. The RV line is retarded as hell. And the accents are annoying, no one wants to hear Jamaican/arab eminem. If you do, you are what's wrong with his fans. 

And what's wrong with fart noises? It's what happened when Em was on drugs. Terrible piece of shit album that encore came out and horrible fucking music. That's what's wrong with dumb little 10 year old fart noises.


----------



## Kisame (May 29, 2011)

That review completely crushed my heart crazymtf.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2011)

^I got it figured. You're Hailie. Right?


----------



## Egotism (May 29, 2011)

^ Why Coles album has been delayed. While delayed his team need to go into overtime and promote him.


----------



## Egotism (May 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc4eejnQfMQ[/YOUTUBE]

Waynes new single. Yeah this is gonna get heavy radio play


----------



## Kisame (May 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^I got it figured. You're Hailie. Right?



Nope, I'm Stan.


----------



## Bleach (May 29, 2011)

Egotism said:


> ^ Why Coles album has been delayed. While delayed his team need to go into overtime and promote him.





> ?It?s perfect for the summer. It?s beautiful,?



That sounds nice


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2011)

Egotism said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc4eejnQfMQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Waynes new single. Yeah this is gonna get heavy radio play



Awesome. More fucking horrible music.


----------



## Deweze (May 29, 2011)

well lil wayne has a song called anne that's supposedly like stan by eminem. Em didn't want a stan 2 so wayne change the name.

Here is the instrumental remake 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjlcwxQUJWQ[/youtube]

And the snippet
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxAtV_N2-SE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


> dear Anne my number one fan
> 
> i write with the lights on the mantle of my night stand
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleach (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

Bleach said:


> That sounds nice



It sure would be even nicer to hear the album


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 30, 2011)

Deweze said:


> well lil wayne has a song called anne that's supposedly like stan by eminem. Em didn't want a stan 2 so wayne change the name.
> 
> Here is the instrumental remake
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjlcwxQUJWQ[/youtube]
> ...



Wayne should have been crucified in public for even associating one of his songs with Stan

Also all three singles Wayne released for Carter IV are pretty wack. I found 6,7 the best of the three, but nothing special


----------



## Cyphon (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (May 31, 2011)

New Big Sean leak

Sean flow in the second verse pretty much a Kanye College Dropout flow all the way


----------



## Kisame (May 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2011)

Still can't get into Big Sean. I haven't given him a lot of listens but based off of the random ones posted in here I am not feeling him in the least bit.


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

Tried to listen UKNOWBIGSEAN and from the first couple songs I wasn't feeling him either. So instead I listened to K.I.D.S and have to say Miller gets some seriously mellow beats, just feel good music.


----------



## EJ (May 31, 2011)

What do you guys think of Tyler the creator? I don't really have an opinion of him that much.


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

Fuck his weird ass music. BUT he is one of the funniest mother fuckers I've seen in a while. Wish I could chill with him.

his Berrics videos and interviews had me loling even on multiple viewings, but that's just me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 31, 2011)

Big Sean's flow in "Home" reminds me completely of Kanye's. I mean just change his voice and it would be Ye, even the punchlines sound like his. Something about him no matter what I can't get into. I did like "My Last' with Chris Brown but probably because of the beat and Chris but still I don't know. I didn't even like it enough to download it. Might be his voice...I just can't get it. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one. I mean I've really tried but I just don't his stuff.

Tyler is funny but I just don't get him nor any of his crew. I do like Earl though. He's the best.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

Big Sean is the truth...  He just suffers from lack of good production choice.

Listen to this...
He was the first to rhyme this way.. Way before wayne, drake or any of those other rappers.  They bit off him

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-3wN7HacnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

Production. Voice. Flow. Don't like any of him. :/

I really liked his voice and flow on Looking for Trouble, I don't know why I don't anymore. Same with Curren$y, I like him when he's a feature, but I can't stand his own shit.


----------



## Egotism (May 31, 2011)

Yeah Supa Dupa is the rhyme flow everybody copied from. When I first heard Sean I couldn't get into him because his first mixtape was lame. But IMO UKNOWBIGSEAN was his best work. Finally Famous Vol. 3 I didn't really like. So far on the leak songs on his albums I Do It is the only one I really like enough to download. He changed his rhyme flow and I did not like that at all


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2011)

Meh.....Still not feelin him AP. I think I am with Kyuubi that it is his voice. Just something about him is missing me overall. No connect there.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

To each his own!   Whats good Cyph how u been man?


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2011)

I cant get into big Sean too, dude just isnt my cup of tea.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> To each his own!



Agreed and even if not there can be no hate toward you man.



> Whats good Cyph how u been man?



Busy. Not a drop of music made in months.

How about you?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Agreed and even if not there can be no hate toward you man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same but my projects coming out soon and I Need you to grace one of the beats. We'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Same but my projects coming out soon and I Need you to grace one of the beats. We'll be in touch soon.



Sounds good man. Your beats have always (although we haven't known each other long) inspired me to write. 

Any chance that collab we had will be mastered soon?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Sounds good man. Your beats have always (although we haven't known each other long) inspired me to write.
> 
> Any chance that collab we had will be mastered soon?



Man Ive been working so hard on the beats for the beat tape/mixtape that i havent had time to finish the master and add my vocals.  All in good time I promise.


----------



## Cyphon (May 31, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Man Ive been working so hard on the beats for the beat tape/mixtape that i havent had time to finish the master and add my vocals.  All in good time I promise.



I have been waiting for months! 

We also had like 4 other songs lined up that I had sent you those verses for. 

But patience is a virtue and thus I wait.


----------



## narutorulez (May 31, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Wayne should have been crucified in public for even associating one of his songs with Stan
> 
> Also all three singles Wayne released for Carter IV are pretty wack. I found 6,7 the best of the three, but nothing special



could not have put it better myself, fuck lil gayne *reps*



Cyphon said:


> Fuckin terrible.



+1


----------



## Munsu's Light (May 31, 2011)

Does someone here knows about Big K.R.I.T

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqYgfX6dfxc[/YOUTUBE]

or

do you liked this from this year(coming from a good candidate to hip-hop album of the year)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsFL17DvOIA[/YOUTUBE]

or this also from this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuJD6uhMvL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 1, 2011)

Wasn't really into Big Sean's stuff at first, but he grows on you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 1, 2011)

I only like Big Sean when he is accompanied by Kanye


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2011)

Munsu's Light said:


> Does someone here knows about Big K.R.I.T
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqYgfX6dfxc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yeah these are great releases that most people here have been missing out on.  They're too busy speculating about J Cole and talking Em and Jay Z


----------



## Deweze (Jun 1, 2011)

who is big krit

Recommendations please


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't listened to his stuff that I downloaded yet, but the stuff I've heard has been decent.

Someone recommended Return of 4eva to me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm listening to it now and this shit is fire!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (Jun 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm listening to it now and this shit is fire!



Which ones          ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 1, 2011)

Return of 4eva. The whole thing is great.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Joe Budden just listened to my friend's mixtape. He said that he liked it. Wow, he's truly moving up quickly. From no one to DJ Green Lantern, Joe Budden and Charlie Hilton checking his stuff out. He's truly been working hard. He said he's going to be at the next SXSW too. Wow, just the connections is crazy. Me and him use the same producers. While I'm working toward a big reveal he's on the prowl now and letting his stuff go. If you've never heard him check it out. He's called Ryshon Jones and he's a 20 year old from Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I know him so I can keep in contact if he does become more well-known. It'll help out in the future.



You will be his Memphis Bleek.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 1, 2011)

I gotta ask, where are the other Childish Gambino fans ITT?


[Youtube]lV7eKf2Sjrs[/Youtube]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 1, 2011)

What were the thoughts here on Elmatic?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2011)

I really liked it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> You will be his Memphis Bleek.


Definitely not. We have different styles and I gotta do my own stuff. I love making music and I'm excited to get my stuff out but everything takes time. I just can't wait until I release something here. It's just good fun.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 1, 2011)

I liked Elmatic, but I hated the chorus for The World is yours. Nearly ruined the album for me, plus I didn't like tje instrumentation for Memory Lane. I think it had to do with the vocals.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone know this dude?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't heard enough of Gambino to have an accurate opinion about him.


----------



## Munsu's Light (Jun 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yeah these are great releases that most people here have been missing out on.  They're too busy speculating about J Cole and talking Em and Jay Z



Em hasn't been great since The Eminem Show and Jay-Z since the Black Album. I don't even know why people are talking about them. J Cole released a new mixtape(album) not as good as his others and I was dissapointed with it.



Deweze said:


> who is big krit
> 
> Recommendations please



An "online" free "southern rapper" which released probably one of my favorite mixtape or album this year behind Cunninlynguist. Listen to Returnof4eva first and go with K.R.I.T Wuz Here after. I don't know someone similar, but I will go with other "online" rapper Freddie Gibbs' midwestgangstaboxframecadillacmuzik or Curren$y stuff maybe. 



Super Mike said:


> I'm listening to it now and this shit is fire!



Yeah . It was what I like. Recommend something and people liking it. Glad you've seen the potential in the Album. 

@ the Guy who asked about Gambino. The guy is OK and listenable from times to time, but I prefer Curren$y over him


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

It's real southern rap too. Like a blend of UGK/Outkast. K.R.I.T. is great.


----------



## Munsu's Light (Jun 2, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's real southern rap too. Like a blend of UGK/Outkast. K.R.I.T. is great.



I didn't even thought about UGK  Do you have something to recommend from this year? I find this year to be pretty disappointing. Pharaohe Monch W.A.R was sub-par compared to his other stuffs, Lupe's Laser was terrible just to name them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

Uh, not really. Elmatic was solid. Don't know if you've heard Blackendwhite from Mellowhype but that's a good mixtape I still have in my phone.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 2, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I haven't heard enough of Gambino to have an accurate opinion about him.


Only one way to change that...

[YOUTUBE]8WucYeesGQs[/YOUTUBE]



Munsu's Light said:


> @ the Guy who asked about Gambino. The guy is OK and listenable from times to time, but I prefer Curren$y over him


At first listen, I thought he was garbage, but Jove convinced me to keep listening (throughout his entire discography), and now I'm hooked.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

I liked his "All of the Lights" Remix too.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone see that J Cole was brought in to remake the MLB theme music for ESPN?

I didn't like it but still cool to see him get that honor as fresh as he is into the game. Seems like something Dre or someone bigger would be brought in for.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

This is why Tech remains a artist I still listen to. This is why I think Hopsin is gonna be huge one day. This is why B.o.B is ILL, fuck haters. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_z7AYFEras[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jun 3, 2011)

Tech N9ne really has been killin it lately....


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2011)

Decent song, pretty good on Em's part, finally. After the recent shit I was worrying.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the background beat from a Detox track? sounds like it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2011)

Nas's next album "Life is Good" is almost done recording and the first single is called "Nasty" where Nas grabs his former moniker. 



After reading that I'll say I'll probably pick it up. I have hope for it.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh so that's the song he was doing with Bruno Mars. I was really confused when I first saw the track listing and saw him on there lol.

It really doesn't fit with any of the other released songs but it's still decent.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 3, 2011)

Im feeling this song.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone got the link for bad meets evil? Trying to find the download link since it leaked but can't find it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 4, 2011)

Downloading now from this link


3

Haven't gotten it to confirm it yet though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 4, 2011)

Im on everything after later playthroughs is now a fun song for me, other than the fart noise, im actually digging the chorus now.

Out of the link you provided Cyphon, I've become fond of Above the law.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2011)

The Reunion is dope, not gonna lie. Reminds me of his old shit so much, especially storytelling wise. 

I also really dig Take From Me and Above the Law and Welcome To Hell. 

Rest are ok. 

Kiss sucks, so does that fucking shitty song I'm On Everything.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 4, 2011)

> Following the release of last year’s critically acclaimed How I Got Over, The Roots are already thinking about its next LP. Speaking with Billboard.com, drummer ?uestlove explains that the Philadelphia, Pennsylvania collective is plotting a “concept album” that will lean on orchestral arrangements.
> 
> “This is going to be our first full-fledged narrative concept album," he said. "It's going to be a challenge to figure out how to get from point A to B -- or in this case, point B to point A -- and have it seem natural.”
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/04/us-theroots-idUSTRE75301X20110604


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2011)

oooh now this is really interesting and something I can get behind


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qWXQ_XZ1fIo[/YOUTUBE]

Mein square approves


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 4, 2011)

Lecrae anyone?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RWEllqh5J0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wFCcZqRPiKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 4, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]wFCcZqRPiKg[/YOUTUBE]



Lyrics           ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## NastyNas (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Lyrics           ?


That's my pal Ryshon. I'll ask him. He's gonna blow up.  

If anyone hasn't heard his latest mixtape "The Lower I Fall the Higher I Aim" check it out. His previous one "She's Leaving for College" is good too. Check it out as well.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

Nas is like a movie with great acting but terrible cinematography, editing, and pacing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Nas is like a movie with great acting but terrible cinematography, editing, and pacing.


Sad as true as it is lol.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2011)

New roots? Cant wait!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a lot of catching up to do with The Roots.

Lay-Z recommended some stuff but I haven't had the chance to get to it yet.


----------



## LoboFTW (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone got any thoughts on Odd Future, I've listened to Yonkers and thought it was pretty great, but all the other songs I've heard were poor. Has anyone got any reccomendations or are they just a weak group?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2011)

^


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2011)

Eh OF......again.......

Some of their shit is good. Listen to Earl's mixtape or Blackendwhite. And listen to fucking Frank Ocean.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7DiD92QWymk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KyOLgjd3uxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2011)

KN I may have to look up your dude Ryshon. His shit is nice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Go ahead and look him up. He's good. His mixtape is on 2dopeboyz.com. Last year though he released "She's Leaving for College" which is a mixtape about his girl leaving for college and while it's not as great as his newest one it's pretty good too. Check it up man. 

And I just asked him about the lyrics and he doesn't have them anywhere lol. Anyway just listen to the songs. Also if you've listened to his mixtape what would you rate it? Just give your full opinion on it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2011)

100/10

Is there another mixtape in the works?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 5, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do with The Roots.
> 
> Lay-Z recommended some stuff but I haven't had the chance to get to it yet.



Most consistent act in Hip-Hop. Black Thought is easily top 10, all time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 100/10
> 
> Is there another mixtape in the works?


He's going to be making "She's Leaving for College 2" next I believe but he might put something out before then. He's just gradually taking it all in since it's happening so quick but that's probably going to be next. What's your favorite song on it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2011)

Angie StonED

Definitely Angie StonED


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Angie StonED
> 
> Definitely Angie StonED


Yeah that's a great song. Danny Dee did the beat sadistic when he made it. Did you listen to "She's Leaving for College"? 

here

And it's good his music is getting out there. With Joe Budden hearing it and giving his opinions he's getting more well-known little by little. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't heard it, but definitely going to give it a listen to if his current mixtape is this sick. 

Oh, mein square


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 5, 2011)

Link to where Joe Budden talked about it?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I haven't heard it, but definitely going to give it a listen to if his current mixtape is this sick.
> 
> Oh, mein square





G.O.A.T. said:


> Link to where Joe Budden talked about it?


He mentioned it to me over facebook before he posted about it on Twitter and fb. Joe Budden said it was good but he needs to work on his cadence. Yesterday he was doing what he said and working on it. 

He just released this a few minutes ago.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2011)

Got a DL link for that track


----------



## Unalert (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 5, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's my pal Ryshon. I'll ask him. He's gonna blow up.
> 
> If anyone hasn't heard his latest mixtape "The Lower I Fall the Higher I Aim" check it out. His previous one "She's Leaving for College" is good too. Check it out as well.



Will do


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a nice mixtape (The Lower I Fall) by your guy.


----------



## Stillmatic (Jun 6, 2011)

Y'all should listen to Cyne.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 6, 2011)

I do. They aren't especially interesting. Not saying they're bad though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2011)

DarthNihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]qWXQ_XZ1fIo[/YOUTUBE]




I have been lazy and didn't actually check out the whole mixtape but based off of these 2 I ain't really feelin the dude too much. He certainly isn't bad but there isn't much interesting or that stands out about him. 

I won't give an all out review since this isn't the review thread    but there you have it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I have been lazy and didn't actually check out the whole mixtape but based off of these 2 I ain't really feelin the dude too much. He certainly isn't bad but there isn't much interesting or that stands out about him.
> 
> I won't give an all out review since this isn't the review thread    but there you have it.


If you have time man I'd love to read a review on him whenever you have a chance. I'm always wondering what people think about his music. I always hear different opinions.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yrx0d3-ArU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

relapse


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If you have time man I'd love to read a review on him whenever you have a chance. I'm always wondering what people think about his music. I always hear different opinions.



Well, since you have given me a lot of feedback in the past how about linking me to the mixtape again and I will get around to it. Probably slowly do it throughout the week.


----------



## Kue (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone been listening _Oneirology_ by CunninLynguists? I've been listening to it constantly for the past few months, even though I like _A Piece of Strange_ slightly more.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 6, 2011)

> While rumors about the official street date of the oft-delayed, highly-anticipated Watch the Throne album have been circulating on the internet the past couple of months, a source close to Jay-Z and Kanye West says the album has a release month: July.
> The source tells XXLMag.com exclusively that Hov and Yeezy, the latter who resides in Paris these days, are both in New York for the next couple of weeks putting the final touches on the set in hopes of releasing it next month.
> Although an actual date wasn?t confirmed, the July date further solidifies rumors that a second single off of the collaborative set will be released soon.
> DOTR threw up what looks like the tracklist for the highly anticipated album from Jay-Z and Kanye West ?Watch The Throne?. While this is not official, a few of these tracks have been confirmed and Hov had mentioned before that the album is 10 joints so we will have to see. Continue reading for the tracklist.
> ...



Watch The Throne


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2011)

[divshare]myId=15039216-20c[/divshare]

I love the old school feel of this track. ryshonjones.jpg


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 7, 2011)

So Ryshon just now got an email from an intern at Atlantic Records....


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1sjhulKkGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Ryshon just now got an email from an intern at Atlantic Records....



Hope all is well with him, but that may not be the best news.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2011)

New J Cole?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 7, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1sjhulKkGA[/YOUTUBE]



rakim shitting on everyone again


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2011)

Put a new song up in the review thread if anyone has time to hop in and critique it.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 7, 2011)

_01 Intro (prod. Kevin Randolph, Key Wane)
02 I Do It (prod. No I.D., The Legendary Traxster)
03 My Last f. Chris Brown (prod. No I.D.)
04 Don?t Tell Me You Love Me (prod. No I.D.)
05 Wait For Me f. Lupe Fiasco (prod. No I.D., Exile)
06 Marvin & Chardonnay f. Kanye West & Roscoe Dash (prod. Pop Wansel, Mike Dean)
07 Dance (A$$) (prod. Da Internz)
08 Get It (DT) f Pharrell (prod. The Neptunes)
09 Memories pt.2 f. John Legend (prod. No I.D.)
10 High f. Wiz Khalifa & Chiddy Bang (prod. Xaphoon Jones)
11 Live This Life f. The-Dream (prod. No I.D.)
12 So Much More (prod. No I.D.)
13 What Goes Around (prod. No I.D.) [Bonus]
14 Celebrity f. Dwele (prod. Filthy Rockwell, No I.D.) [Bonus]
15 My House (prod. Boi-1da) [Bonus]
16 100 Keys f. Rick Ross & Pusha T (prod. WrighTrax Productions) [Bonus]_

Big Sean's Finally Famous Official Tracklist


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2011)

For a moment there i thought it was the game because of the heavy features.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 8, 2011)

"So Much More" from Big Sean's _Finally Famous: The Album_


----------



## God Movement (Jun 8, 2011)

Big Sean the fucking shit


----------



## Egotism (Jun 8, 2011)

From the Complex preview they pretty much said this album is disappointing. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> For a moment there i thought it was the game because of the heavy features.



*How you guys liking the new fat joe............* 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0WIZ7gn9B8[/YOUTUBE] 


_*Dude lost about 100 pounds........*_


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the album's actually disappointing..at least by looking at some of them features..like..

Roscoe Dash
Wiz Khalifa
The Dream(even though he kills some hooks from time to time)

 really?..He pretty much was going for 'trendy' with those..


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Ryshon just now got an email from an intern at Atlantic Records....





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> got an email from an intern at Atlantic Records....





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> an intern at Atlantic Records....





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Atlantic Records....



Nothing good can come from signing with Atlantic. He'll either turn into a pop star or we won't hear anything from him.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 8, 2011)

the best thing to do is get signed by someone who is/was an artist because they won't bullshit you


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 8, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Nothing good can come from signing with Atlantic. He'll either turn into a pop star or we won't hear anything from him.





Deweze said:


> the best thing to do is get signed by someone who is/was an artist because they won't bullshit you



Completely true. 

Atlantic Records is the last label I'd want to be signed to if you want to be honest. They ruin their artists.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2011)

Put up another new song in the review thread today if anyone is interested.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 8, 2011)

Snippet - The Game


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 9, 2011)

Studio version of Luv (Sic) Part 4.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWgZcpcKB5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 9, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWgZcpcKB5U[/YOUTUBE]



    

Dat 3AM News


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2011)

That was actually on the local news?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 9, 2011)

What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?  He's my favorite rapper right now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkjynt8mCnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVQyMIpGqaI[/YOUTUBE]

Not my cup of tea but she has some skills.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 10, 2011)

O shit a white female rapper


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 10, 2011)

Bleach said:


> O shit a white female rapper



Yeah it's rarer than a shiny legendary


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87RuPH8u1n4&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Jun 10, 2011)

_1. 'Lift Off (Feat. Beyonce & Bruno Mars)'
2. 'Murder To Excellence'
3. 'Illest friend Alive'
4. 'Why I Love You So (Guilt Trip)'
5. 'That Shit Crazy'
6. 'Living So Italian'
7. 'Who Gonna Stop Me'
8. 'Whole Lifetime'
9. 'We Are Young'
10. 'Anthem'_

Watch The Throne Official Track List. Release next month


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait. I liked _That's my Bitch_.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 10, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?  He's my favorite rapper right now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkjynt8mCnw[/YOUTUBE]



One of my favorites off of Zero Heroes, and I haven't gotten to deep into his stuff, but he's dope as far as I can tell.


----------



## little nin (Jun 11, 2011)

^ Love that beat.

Just heard this from a UK guy, mellow...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2011)

you guyz fux with Willie the Kid?? he got skillz.  (The Fly 2) mixtape.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Jun 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G49Tdw4KDw[/YOUTUBE]

this song could be on the raio 24/7 it wouldn't get old


----------



## Deweze (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn I just listened to some more Big K.R.I.T and my first thought was damn is the golden age making a comeback? haha


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8FsD4aggrw[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck with it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 12, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8FsD4aggrw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck with it.



_*Fuck with this.............*_ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPDLBj3O3qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Damn I just listened to some more Big K.R.I.T and my first thought was damn is the golden age making a comeback? haha



Going to give K.R.I.T a listen to. Any particular mixtapes you can recommend?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2011)

J. Cole is now saying his album is coming out in September. So we probably won't get it then either


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 12, 2011)

Can wait for the album, just want the singles to come out soon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2011)

Posted it in the J. Cole thread but hardly anyone posts there so I'm bringing it here also..this shit needs to be appreciated.

If I get a Part II of this I can wait for a couple more weeks for the single(s)


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 12, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Going to give K.R.I.T a listen to. Any particular mixtapes you can recommend?



Return of 4eva

K.R.I.T. was here


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Going to give K.R.I.T a listen to. Any particular mixtapes you can recommend?



K.R.I.T Wuz Here and Return of 4Eva are where you wanna go


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm honestly over J Cole now, he's just hype and a decent song here and there amidst constant pushback on his album.  He's setting himself up disappointment.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 12, 2011)

everyone is hype


----------



## Deweze (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6a7vOmPdV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 13, 2011)

*NEW J COLE "LOST ONES" !!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HBP0O7QMr8[/YOUTUBE]

He is too good.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 13, 2011)

New Nas for his next album "Life is Good"


----------



## Egotism (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JPovo44kK8[/YOUTUBE]

Another leak off of Finally Famous. Strong Radio play will come from this one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank God Roscoe doesn't have a verse


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 14, 2011)

i hope jadakiss comes back strong real talk last kiss was a great album and i hope dis mixtape and his new album is just as great


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 14, 2011)

damnn i luv jadakiss style when he on his confident ishhh


----------



## Egotism (Jun 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZeLyAZHDIQ[/YOUTUBE]

New Wayne

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdCm06ulSJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Unreleased Mama's Boyfriend. Suppose to be on MBDTF but it was cut. I feel like I'm listening to something from his College Dropout


----------



## Bleach (Jun 14, 2011)

Egotism said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZeLyAZHDIQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New Wayne



Don't really like Wayne but I can dig this song.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 14, 2011)

Never mind. I may sound like a dick rider but I'm not gonna post the album link, album leaks hurts the artist. I'm sorry


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 14, 2011)

That nas song is ill!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Never mind. I may sound like a dick rider but I'm not gonna post the album link, album leaks hurts the artist. I'm sorry



lol ok you do that


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone got that new Random Axe album?

I don't know if it'll be good or not. I'm sceptical.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 14, 2011)

New kanye song is best kanye song since


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2011)

J. Cole Lost Ones - So sick. That definitely feels like a song that would be on his album and that is a good thing. Way better than Disgusting and How High. 

Nas - Track was pretty good. Felt a little like old Nas in there. Not a huge Nas fan but if his album is consistent with this song I will be checking it out.

Big Sean - I continue to be utterly unimpressed by him. This song was no different and it kind of felt like a Drake song. He even sounded just like him in the beginning. Unless that was Drake.....I didn't pay much attention to it.

Kanye - Pretty good song and as someone said it sounded almost like a CD song.


----------



## Distance (Jun 14, 2011)

Egotism said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JPovo44kK8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Another leak off of Finally Famous. Strong Radio play will come from this one.



The hell is this?


----------



## Deweze (Jun 14, 2011)

aw nobody mentioned the cyhi song, best one today


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2011)

That Nas track is nasty, No pun intended


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 14, 2011)

Distance said:


> The hell is this?



Wack shit.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 14, 2011)

Cole needs to switch up his subject matter. Dude is getting a little whiny and shit. Always talking about his struggles. 

I know I'm not the only one getting tired of him.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Cole needs to switch up his subject matter. Dude is getting a little whiny and shit. Always talking about his struggles.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one getting tired of him.



I can't say I am tired of him but I do know what you mean. He does start to sound repetitive if you listen to him too much. 

I dunno though, even with that I don't really get sick of listening. Beats are usually on point and he has a lot of good hooks. His voice is also easy to listen to. 

I would also say 99% of artists rehash subject matter. Cole just needs to not over-saturate himself like Wayne and 50 did.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 14, 2011)

XXL has messaged Ryshon and he's to be on XXL's "The Break" section online pretty soon...wow...

Something else, here's the video for Big Sean's "I Do It"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 14, 2011)

That new Nas is fucking mint to be fair 

That Reks record someone mentioned ain't bad either, didn't disappoint.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 14, 2011)

Distance said:


> The hell is this?



no hands by wacka flocka


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Something else, here's the video for Big Sean's "I Do It"



He actually recorded a vid for that?..what's that song about again?



> I waited my whole life to be the man of the hour
> Really can't lie, I was the man when I started
> I will be the man when I die
> Man these hoes, take your money
> ...



The fuck..I don't even..Did Wayne give him the syrup recipe or something?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> He actually recorded a vid for that?..what's that song about again?
> 
> The fuck..I don't even..Did Wayne give him the syrup recipe or something?


Yeah the song makes absolutely no sense what so ever. I just don't get it at all.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2011)

J Cole's single Work Out dropping tonight.

He posted the cover art.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like a sex song to me


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

Cole Workout - CDQ & Download link


----------



## Distance (Jun 16, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Cole Workout - CDQ & Download link



Love the instrumentals


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 16, 2011)

So I am guessing that is the single he was talking about releasing. I remember he was talking about he used a sample Kanye used before so this should be it. 

Only listened to it once right now since I am on my way to work but I thought it was pretty good. Very catchy hook that reminds me of songs like Karma, Smile, One Night Stand etc...From Lloyd Banks. 

With only one listen I think I would have preferred him to make _Higher_ an official single over this if that was the type of track he was going for.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1rQ23h4EF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2011)

Not feeling that work out track..maybe after a few more spins it will grow..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 16, 2011)

Not feeling that workout track AT ALL


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2011)

^Yeah. I feel the same, heard it like 3 times and I'm like:


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2011)

Y'all don't like it? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2011)

Higher or Lights Please would have been a better single. It's ok but if this is going to be on his upcoming album I don't know if it'll be a classic. I know he's doing it just to get plays but eh. It's a good song overall but not great.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Higher or Lights Please would have been a better single. It's ok but if this is going to be on his upcoming album I don't know if it'll be a classic. I know he's doing it just to get plays but eh. It's a good song overall but not great.



Well Lost Ones is in the album, that is quality, he isn't falling off.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2011)

no he's just saturating himself too much too quickly


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont get how u guys like that song.  Its horrible to me.  I guess im use to his quality music and even his production.  His beats are way better than this.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Higher or Lights Please would have been a better single*. It's ok but if this is going to be on his upcoming album I don't know if it'll be a classic. I know he's doing it just to get plays but eh. It's a good song overall but not great.



Definitely agree with this, especially the bold.

I been listening to it throughout the day at work and the verses and what he does with his voice are pretty weak but the hook is definitely catchy. So it should do its job as a single.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I don't really like this song


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AopuiQuZjtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

_Finally Famous Review:_

1. Intro: Ya' know, him rapping over the memories beat from his FFVol 3. kinda had me pissed, but I got over it. Its a solid intro, not the best but not the worst. Some nice quote's from him in here:  _?I?m still dreaming bigger than I?m living, and just sleeping long enough to dream?_

2. I Do It: His second single, also the single that was used for Derrick Rose Addida's commercial. I really like this song, and I really don't understand why people call it trash. The beat is ridiculous and Sean rode with it. _"I?m Quagmire I fuck hoes, My cashflow I giggity-get it."_

3. My Last: Radio Friendly and he made the right choice to choose this as his first single. Even though with more promotion this song could have been even bigger. Not much to say about this, because I'm really tired of it, over played.

4. Don't Tell Me You Love Me:_ "Okay. I Lied, Cheated. You Cried. You Done, Worth Shit, And I'm Still Here Right?"_ This song is a breakup to make up song. What put me off this song is the damn *AUTO TUNE.* This could have been great, but I hate Auto-Tune. 

5. Wait For Me: This song for some reason reminds me of Till I Get There by Lupe. Anyway this is one of the songs I've been anticipating because of the Lupe feature. This is a solid song, and Lupe delivered. as for Sean he held his own. This could be radio friendly with enough promotion.

6. Dance (A$$): _"Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass, Ass."_ I don't think I typed in Ass as much as he said it. Pretty much this is Big Nut Bust Pt. 2. Sean actually sampled Mc Hammer's Can't Touch This. Not feeling this one at all. Forgettable.

7. Marvin Gaye & Chardonnay: I was actually sad that this song was the only Kanye addition on the album. To be honest I actually like this song. Don't condemned me for it. Roscoe Dash delivered a solid chorus , as for the rapping Sean went weak, & Ye' kind of toyed with it. Heavy, Heavy radio play will come from this. No Hands Pt. 2. I'll be tired of this song once it reaches the radio.

8. Get It (Donald Trump): He actually held onto this song for a while and I'm surprised it wasn't leaked much earlier. This song is probably my favorite on the album. _"Got a million on line one And another mil dialing in. Mama on line four Telling me how much not to spend, 'Ye on line three Telling me how we 'bout to win, You on hold trying to get conferenced in."_ Pharrell was great in this.

9. Memories Part II: Not feeling this one at all. Since he used the exact same lyrics off of the original memories, he should of just stayed with the same beat. John Legend would have been fine on that version. I do not like the beat on this at all. The original was way better.

10. High: Another song I was anticipating to hear. It's a solid song, & radio friendly. Big Sean & Wiz both sing for half of their verse and rapped through the other half. Chiddy Bang comes through at the end. Wiz completely blew everyone out the water with his verse. I also feel like he should of put Kanye in this one but it's okay.

11. Livin This Life: The Finally Famous Song. This song I wasn't really expecting the much because I don't really like The Dream, but this song is a solid song. The Dream actually made this song good. By the time I reached this song, I noticed how tired I'm becoming of Sean's flow. I don't know what it is, but I'm kinda starting to dislike it.

12. So Much More: This song received so much praised but am I the only that think his flow is out of sync with the beat? The lyrics are actually good, but him being out of sync just doesn't do it for me. 

13. What Goes Around: Solid song. Another one of my favorites off of the album. This should have replaced So Much More or rather Dance (A$$) instead of being on the deluxe edition.

14. Celebrity: Another song that should have make the album. This is another solid song. Sean talks about fashion, girls, & money. I know he talks about this a lot but this song is actually good. The beat is great. 

15. My House: No, no, hell no. I'm not liking this one. Should have just left this off entirely instead of putting it on the deluxe edition.

16. 100 Keys: Why wasn't this on the album. So far three songs on the deluxe edition could have replaced Dance, Memories Part II, & So Much More. This is a solid song. Ross was solid in his verse, Pusha T always delivers. A favorite.

Rating: 3/5. A solid debut but what I miss the most about Sean is his UKNOWBIGSEAN flow. He switched up and its becoming tiresome, he is also starting to repeat himself a lot but Sean has potential. Not the worst rap album this year.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 16, 2011)

His album leaked this early?


----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

God Movement said:


> His album leaked this early?



Yeah it leaked two days ago


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 16, 2011)

I doubt I will even check his album out.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I doubt I will even check his album out.



Damn I was looking forward to your review of it


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone give me a link to the deluxe version of Finally Famous please.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Someone give me a link to the deluxe version of Finally Famous please.



List of my top ten.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm looking forward to everyone else's review of Big Sean's album. I don't want to download it unless it's really good. So far I don't think I'll listen to it.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 16, 2011)

Compared to Drake's Thank Me Later, Finally Famous is standing on equal ground. That my opinion personally.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's not great. Something you can pop in and get a few listens out of though. It's not terrible.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm looking forward to everyone else's review of Big Sean's album. I don't want to download it unless it's really good. So far I don't think I'll listen to it.



Don't listen to it expecting something amazingly lyrical or deep. It's just fun Hip-Hop. A decent summertime album. People criticise Sean for not being fucking eLZhi or some shit. He's not trying to be.


----------



## Unalert (Jun 17, 2011)

More Big Sean? Damn, everywhere I go this guy is blowing up, in the meantime I'll post some good tunes for your listening pleasure, btw hi all, I like to come back through here from time to time and exchange music with y'all, hope everything's good in the real world with all of you guys. take care.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2011)

My problem with Big Sean is..He can't really stay on topic..A lot of his verses are just a bunch of similies and punches put together without real purpose or direction which results in what I said first, can't stay on topic and loads of filler..Also, from the songs and tapes I heard from dude..80% of his content is '_getting my duck sucked, most likely by your girl_'.

Regarding J. Cole, Lights Please is one of my favourite songs ever. Make what you will of that but I never got tired of it nor skipped it. It would've been a huge single.

And I cosign this:



Audible Phonetics said:


> I dont get how u guys like that song.  Its horrible to me.  I guess im use to his quality music and even his production.  His beats are way better than this.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 17, 2011)

Can one of you guys upload pete rock & smif n wessun sone 'monumental' onto youtube for me

*NVM*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U0icOxhgTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 17, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Regarding J. Cole, Lights Please is one of my favourite songs ever. Make what you will of that but I never got tired of it nor skipped it. It would've been a huge single.



Hell yes and hell yes again. 

Absolutely agree here. 

I said a couple of times but I think Higher would have been a lot better as well. Higher isn't quite Lights Please because it lacks the depth but it may be the more catchy of the 2 for single purposes.

I actually just posted a comment for Work Out on J Coles facebook page and I am hoping he actually goes through and reads some of it. I know he takes getting feedback pretty seriously and I made it a lot longer than most of the comments


----------



## Egotism (Jun 17, 2011)

For some reason I been listening to Mac Miller all day non-stop


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't like Mac Miller.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 17, 2011)

I just checked out Odd Future...... Eh, but Earl's dope. As for Tyler I don't know


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Mellowhype, Earl, Frank Ocean. All you really need to listen too.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah Earl is dope, I'm listening to Frank Ocean now. He caught my attention earlier on twitter. Can't believe I'm just noticing these guys


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?  He's my favorite rapper right now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkjynt8mCnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That's a nice mixtape (The Lower I Fall) by your guy.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]o6DvJ74YPMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 18, 2011)

New J Cole song apparently unfinished, from the album. (LEAK)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2011)

I was at a BBQ yesterday and all they played was Lil Boosie, I swear I wanted to kill myself.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> New J Cole song apparently unfinished, from the album. (LEAK)


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got done listening to Royal Flush 2 by Cyhi the Prince.  It was pretty good and it has about 6 songs that I would add to my playlist to play over and over.  His collabs with B.O.B. and Big Sean were dope but I think this was his best song

It's called Bulletproof featuring Yelawolf

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDeUDqD8T6k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jun 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L0ptxaXDqM[/YOUTUBE]


REEEEEEEEMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I was at a BBQ yesterday and all they played was Lil Boosie, I swear I wanted to kill myself.



Would you rather they played Army of the Pharoahs?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 19, 2011)

XV does it again


----------



## Kisame (Jun 20, 2011)

What do you guys think of my new set? and the new EP?


----------



## Chookiez (Jun 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> My problem with Big Sean is..He can't really stay on topic..A lot of his verses are just a bunch of similies and punches put together without real purpose or direction which results in what I said first, can't stay on topic and loads of filler..Also, from the songs and tapes I heard from dude..80% of his content is '_getting my duck sucked, most likely by your girl_'.



Funny you say that. A friend and I were talking about how annoyed she was with rappers who just spew a whole punch of punchlines but dont really say anything worthwhile, in her opinion.
I used to love Chino and Eminem, don't get me wrong, but I'm getting bored of the whole crazy wordplay and interchangable flows.

Now I just listen to Cormega...

Yeah.

Oh and on unrelated news, guys, I finally got my hands on Jay-Z's "In my lifetime" CD single from chinatown. Go figures. I also picked up "Dead Presidents 1".
I'm sooooo lucky. Jesus.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Someone give me their opinions on BME, please? Before I decide to go check it out..


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't listened to it either, and quite frankly don't feel like listening to it either.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Someone give me their opinions on BME, please? Before I decide to go check it out..



Bad Meets Evil?
The flows are good, if your looking for deep lyrics that are going to intellectually push you or educate you or something, that's not here.
If anything the album feels like something to promote Royce and Slaughterhouse in general, which isn't a bad thing since it may make you want to check them out if you haven't already. Royce though really feels off in comparison skillwise, like his vocabulary isn't up there. During the song the Reunion I could not help but think that he says "she said/says" and "I say/said" far too much for his own good.

Worthwhile tracks were imo
Above the law, Take from Me, Loud noises and The Reunion.

Piece from take from me


> Always been the type of dude that’ll feed my clique
> I know that without the fans, I ain’t sh-t
> But y’all better read my lips
> I don’t spit raps this I’ll, for you to just hack and steal
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2011)

oldryoma



Chookiez said:


> I used to love Chino and Eminem, don't get me wrong, but *I'm getting bored of the whole crazy wordplay and interchangable flows*.



the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 20, 2011)

Sup Mider, and I get what he's saying somewhat, there's a time and place for listening to rappers that focus specifically on wordplay, but at times they just feel unnecessary in some songs, especially when you base your whole style around it. Doesn't help that Eminem isn't exactly the best at attempting wordplay either, and has the corniest punchlines.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder, do we have anyone that DJ's in this thread?


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I'll pass then. I've heard Royce's better work and it doesn't seem up there tbh. Not to mention Em's new style is just 

Take From Me is a nice track though.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 20, 2011)

Was never a fan of Royce tbh, always found him lackluster as an mc. And new Eminem's punchlines and style are 

was this posted already?


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

He needs to switch up his subjects a lot. But he's not bad.

Also not feeling Big Sean. Overhyped as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 20, 2011)

Never gave Big Sean a proper listen, loll. I feel out of place in this thread, and haven't given J cole a proper listen either, I'm not up to date with all these new mcs.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Sean is cool if you don't try to make him out as a J. Cole or Lupe or something. That's not who he is. He has some deep tracks with actual subject matter, but he's mainly a party, hype type of rapper and thats cool cuz his shit is enjoyable.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 21, 2011)

Big Sean strong point is when he is featured in songs. Thats when he really shines, cause he went toe to toe with Cole in looking for trouble. Don't get me wrong he can make some good ass songs, but I think UKNOWBIGSEAN was his best work. Finally Famous is a solid debut though, he will grow. Kanye is putting a lot on this guy, same with Jay & Cole, Wayne & Drake.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

Jay ain't putting shit on Cole


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

*Need some beats for my mix tape if anyone want to help pm me...............*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Need some beats for my mix tape if anyone want to help pm me...............*



You aren't nice enough to rap on my beats


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You aren't nice enough to rap on my beats



*Son help me out when I get that deal im take you with me.....................*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2011)

Let me hear you rap first.  My beats are too nice to just be handing out like that family


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Let me hear you rap first.  My beats are too nice to just be handing out like that family



*Son just give me one beat to try out............* 

*I just need something with a lot of bass.....................*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2011)

Chookiez said:


> Funny you say that. A friend and I were talking about how annoyed she was with rappers who just spew a whole punch of punchlines but dont really say anything worthwhile, in her opinion.
> I used to love Chino and Eminem, don't get me wrong, but I'm getting bored of the whole crazy wordplay and interchangable flows.



I don't have a problem with punchlines per se..Infact I love them and think it's a good way to showcase lyricism..

My problem is with the way they're implemented in songs..a balance has to be kept..you can't just mash together a bunch of redundant punchlines and think '_I'm ill_'..



Audible Phonetics said:


> You aren't nice enough to rap on my beats



 AP you just made my day. 


eh. Lebron Flocka James(can't believe I typed his entire username), why don't you link one of your tracks and let AP judge if you're worthy the time and/or beat?..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't have a problem with punchlines per se..Infact I love them and think it's a good way to showcase lyricism..
> 
> My problem is with the way they're implemented in songs..a balance has to be kept..you can't just mash together a bunch of redundant punchlines and think '_I'm ill_'..
> 
> ...



*Don't have any..................*


----------



## Deweze (Jun 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You aren't nice enough to rap on my beats



Can I hear your beats


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I'm gonna write some today.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can I hear your beats



*GTFOH...............*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Can I hear your beats


*My Beats*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mImFbngpfo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQdSpS7kn8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1k5Sx0M738[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y88xW33mlI4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FuHXh_8aIU[/YOUTUBE]

As I said Wockka w.e ur name is my beats are too nice for you to be rapping on..


----------



## LayZ (Jun 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Bad Meets Evil?
> The flows are good, if your looking for deep lyrics that are going to intellectually push you or educate you or something, that's not here.
> If anything the album feels like something to promote Royce and Slaughterhouse in general, which isn't a bad thing since it may make you want to check them out if you haven't already. Royce though really feels off in comparison skillwise, like his vocabulary isn't up there. During the song the Reunion I could not help but think that he says "she said/says" and "I say/said" far too much for his own good.
> 
> ...


I think Royce's vocab is fine, its just I don't think he has great story telling skills.

My opinion about the EP is that its good for what it is. Two buddies having a verbal dick measuring contest by demonstrating who can say the most outlandish shit. Its not like they were trying to drop a classic or anything. 

My favorites are Welcome 2 Hell, Fastlane, A Kiss, and the bonus tracks. The rest are just "ok" to me.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 21, 2011)

From J Cole's twitter:

Album title: Cole World: The Sideline Story
Release date: 27th August


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *My Beats*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mImFbngpfo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQdSpS7kn8[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



*Never mind not my style but thank anyway...............*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *My Beats*



That J dilla inspired beat is crack.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Never mind not my style but thank anyway...............*



I bet you want Lex Luger..'_hard in da paint'_ type of beats..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> That J dilla inspired beat is crack.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you want Lex Luger..'_hard in da paint'_ type of beats..



Naw more like this...............

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R7p9ronftU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy8Tlb-IfXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I think Royce's vocab is fine, its just I don't think he has great story telling skills.
> 
> My opinion about the EP is that its good for what it is. Two buddies having a verbal dick measuring contest by demonstrating who can say the most outlandish shit. Its not like they were trying to drop a classic or anything.
> 
> My favorites are Welcome 2 Hell, Fastlane, A Kiss, and the bonus tracks. The rest are just "ok" to me.



I dunno I listen to the BME on the slim shady multiple times after the album came out and it seems that Royce just had more variety to his words then saying "sucking a dick" 5x. It's amusing to be sure on the Kiss track but when I hear it I still think "couldn't there of been something better?"

It's a fun album to be sure.

The bonus tracks?
Living Proof? Living proof is one of the tracks I prefer to listen to least.
I do like Echo though.
Lighters is also good, and Kiss is fine, Im on everything grew on me but Above the law and Loud Noises is still the best . Crooked I and Joe budden were great.

Hmmm

What does everyone think of Slaughterhouse in general?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 21, 2011)

Dead Precedence said:


> Was never a fan of Royce tbh, always found him lackluster as an mc. And new Eminem's punchlines and style are





Cubey said:


> I think I'll pass then. I've heard Royce's better work and it doesn't seem up there tbh. Not to mention Em's new style is just
> 
> Take From Me is a nice track though.





ensoriki said:


> Bad Meets Evil?
> The flows are good, if your looking for deep lyrics that are going to intellectually push you or educate you or something, that's not here.
> If anything the album feels like something to promote Royce and Slaughterhouse in general, which isn't a bad thing since it may make you want to check them out if you haven't already. Royce though really feels off in comparison skillwise, like his vocabulary isn't up there. During the song the Reunion I could not help but think that he says "she said/says" and "I say/said" far too much for his own good.
> 
> ...



Royce is much nicer than current Em lyrically. He beat Em in at least half the songs on the EP. SMH if you think he's lacklusture. 



Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Need some beats for my mix tape if anyone want to help pm me...............*



Join Date: April 2011
Posts 2000+ 

Strong connection to the outside world.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I dunno I listen to the BME on the slim shady multiple times after the album came out and it seems that Royce just had more variety to his words then saying "sucking a dick" 5x. It's amusing to be sure on the Kiss track but when I hear it I still think "couldn't there of been something better?"
> 
> It's a fun album to be sure.
> 
> ...


Royce's dick references I consider to be subject matter more than vocabulary. But yeah, I'm with you in that its been overdone since the Bar Exams. I think its supposed to be a long running joke, but it just isn't funny anymore.

I don't think "Living Proof" is amazing or anything, I just really like the hook.

"Loud Noises" is good but it just comes off as "forced" to me. But yeah Crooked and Joe Budden are great on it, they had no problem flowing on it.

I'm a Slaughterhouse fan, and I'm looking forward to the new album.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *GTFOH...............*





Royce on the original BME was excellent. Now... Have you heard Echo  He got murked. Trash..

Still nice, but hit n miss.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2011)

Cole World: The Sideline Story? 

Ok, I can take the title. Not bad.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought Crooked I was Royce at first on Loud Noises and thought "oh this is boss, loving this" then realized it wasn't him and his verse felt meh compared to the two before him.

I dunno about Loud Noises feeling forced. Everyone on there was flowing great though Royce did feel like the weakest link.

I prefered Royce on Take from me, Lighters and Above the Law, he holds himself fine on that.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Cole World: The Sideline Story?
> 
> Ok, I can take the title. Not bad.



Everyone says the album title is Cole World and J. Cole says that isn't the title.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The album title is then revealed to be Cole World.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 21, 2011)

troll master cole


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

What kind of style does Cole have?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)

Why don't you just check the J. Cole thread? I'm sure all of the answers are there.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Derp didn't realize there was a thread.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why don't you just check the J. Cole thread? I'm sure all of the answers are there.



*I can't fuck with big Sean or j. Cole ..............*

*It's like they don't have there own sound..................*


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Let me hear you rap first.  *My beats are too nice *to just be handing out like that family



I will cosign on that having heard quite a few of them. 

Better than anything else I found online without question and better than most I hear on new music comin out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I get you, Shawt Bus Shawty.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 21, 2011)

hey audible in the dilla inspired beat i think the drums sound like they're not on time with the samples


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, I get you, Shawt Bus Shawty.



*They both are nice on the word play but they don't have sig flows yet...................*


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 21, 2011)

I am still waiting for AP to finish layin his vocals on our first collab from like last year. I haven't even got to hear the shit yet. 

He didn't produce it though.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 21, 2011)

Deweze you owe me a couple of reviews by now


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 22, 2011)

What if J. Cole was really Simba??? *EPIC READ HERE*


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*We going to act like DMX not a top 30 rapper....................*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGx6K90TmCI[/YOUTUBE] 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThlhSnRk21E[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9TWT08fp9M&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ww-TQUeA3E[/YOUTUBE] 

*He made gansta rap good..................*


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FFK5Oh10os&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHl2OzgPlgA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kue (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of any female MCs that do abstract/experimental hip-hop? I have been looking for one for a while but haven't found any.  I've been listening to Jean Grae for the past few months and can't wait for Cookies or Comas which comes out later this month, but I want to listen to a new female MC.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 22, 2011)

Kue said:


> Does anyone know of any female MCs that do abstract/experimental hip-hop? I have been looking for one for a while but haven't found any.  I've been listening to Jean Grae for the past few months and can't wait for Cookies or Comas which comes out later this month, but I want to listen to a new female MC.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations?



Rah Digga, Brittany street, Rapsody,.


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGICU6gKpRo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Damm this has pretty good beatz


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

fireking77 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGICU6gKpRo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damm this has pretty good beatz



This is some real shit....................

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQpa-7iFytA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] *vs* [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1K42_Pe6nk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 

Who the better freestyle rapper cass or em?


----------



## Kisame (Jun 22, 2011)

Eminem, no comparison.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 22, 2011)

how was the em/royce ep?

heard it sold like 171k


----------



## Kisame (Jun 22, 2011)

To me, it was great. But maybe I'm biased...Anyway, if you're looking for something as great as an album (Eminem album), than you won't find it here. However, these two went lyrically insane on this EP, with great production (Eminem even raps with his old Slim Shady voice).

Although I'd like to believe Em outdid Royce on the EP.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2011)

"Look my face is pale, but you look like you just seen a ghost."

I'm not gonna bother listening to Cass, I know he can freestyle, but Em won me over with that line. Sounds like something he should've put in 8 Mile to get tons of laughs.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> "Look my face is pale, but you look like you just seen a ghost."
> 
> I'm not gonna bother listening to Cass, I know he can freestyle, but Em won me over with that line. Sounds like something he should've put in 8 Mile to get tons of laughs.




*No look at the last min in the Battle he make freeway choke and ask for a beat in a girl voice shit to funny......................*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 22, 2011)

Deweze said:


> hey audible in the dilla inspired beat i think the drums sound like they're not on time with the samples



Thats the point Dweeze.  J Dilla was famous for using a swing or off beat style, where the drums aren't quantized.  Gives it a life neck rocking feel.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 22, 2011)

Kue said:


> Does anyone know of any female MCs that do abstract/experimental hip-hop? I have been looking for one for a while but haven't found any.  I've been listening to Jean Grae for the past few months and can't wait for Cookies or Comas which comes out later this month, but I want to listen to a new female MC.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations?



I don't know if she meets the criteria but Dessa?


----------



## Kue (Jun 22, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Rah Digga, Brittany street, Rapsody,.





Dead Precedence said:


> I don't know if she meets the criteria but Dessa?



I will listen to your recommendations soon.  Thank you.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 22, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Thats the point Dweeze.  J Dilla was famous for using a swing or off beat style, where the drums aren't quantized.  Gives it a life neck rocking feel.



THE MORE I KNOW!


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> how was the em/royce ep?
> 
> heard it sold like 171k



It was decent. I liked the beats of a lot of em. My favorites were Welcome 2 Hell, Fast lane, Take From Me, Lighters, and Above the Law. Rest were OK. 

Lighters was unexpected though. Did not fit with the EP at all but is still a great song.
Royce and Em make a good duo IMHO.

Oh and I can't stop listening to Cheer Up


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 23, 2011)

laa dee da been listening to the Slaughterhouse album now.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-rtH6ZyBF4[/YOUTUBE]
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq9Dti6gs38[/Youtube]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a pretty adequate assessment. Dude really has no buzz and that is why.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2011)

Ryshon has made it to XXL


----------



## Air D (Jun 24, 2011)

Is Nicki Minaj considered intelligent?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ryshon has made it to XXL



And so it starts


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 24, 2011)

Eeeehhhhh, I don't think anyone really cares who is discussed in here anymore. As long as the actual discussion isn't retarded, we can talk about Eli Porter or 50 Tyson.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think it matters if the artist is "intelligent" or even good. As long as there is an intelligent discussion about that artist.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Air D said:


> Is Nicki Minaj considered intelligent?



Intelligent in what way.
Ass implants certainly aren't hurting her career


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2011)

Air D said:


> Is Nicki Minaj considered intelligent?



Idk but her songs aren't helping.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2011)

J. Cole talk. Gotta step in 



G.O.A.T. said:


> All truth here.
> 
> Cole needs to stop fucking around. He's been going downhill for a long time.



Can't argue this. Dude has a faltering buzz. 



> He needs to put his ego aside and let people help him with his album.



Not fully disagreeing but I don't think it is that simple. He has his team of people including Elite and No ID. He needs to broaden that circle a bit. I think he has too many "yes men" around him right now. His head has swelled a bit but for good reason. The dude has put out a lot of hot shit without help. The problem is there is too much of a comfort zone doing the same old things like you and I agreed on before. He is starting to sound redundant. 



> Stop trying to do all the beats and hooks. His beats are boring and his hooks are shit, for the most part.



I agree he should stop trying to do it all but not for the same reason. J. Cole has great hooks. He has never really lacked in that area. Even his production is usually pretty good. The problem is the same as above. It all starts to get repetitive and kind of played out. 

But to say his hooks are shit........



> He needs some guest verses and he needs too stop being so secrective about his album. He should have a much bigger buzz than he does now.



I think he needs 1 or 2 special features that people know about. Jay ain't cuttin it because that is expected. He needs to have somebody that would get people buzzing. Like pulling Lauryn Hill out of retirement for a song or something. 

It would really get his buzz going without taking away from the fact that he runs most of the album. Keeping it secretive actually helps to build interest IMO but he needs a few key pieces of info to get people hyped up again. 



> He has the potential, it's just extremely clear he's wasting it. Go back a year, maybe even 6 months and every other Hip-Hop fan was stanning for Cole, where are they now?



I still see quite a few people stanning for him. A lot of people gave him positive feedback for Work Out on facebook. I have seen a lot of bad press as well but the fans are still there. It is basically like they said in the vid about people knowing just how good he can be so they are giving him the benefit of the doubt. 

I think his problem is that he became too worried about selling his music as opposed to simply making good music. He already had a buzz just from being awesome. Who doesn't like Lights Please? I think he needs to get his focus back on making an Illmatic instead of a Thank Me Later. 



Air D said:


> Is Nicki Minaj considered intelligent?



Compared to retards.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ezDAQ-YiYC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Air D (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I think Super Bass and Did It On 'Em are pretty good songs.


Gets ya pumped up, y'know?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 25, 2011)

Her verse in Kanye West's Monster was pretty good too. But aside from that I don't know lol


----------



## Egotism (Jun 25, 2011)

_"You ain't my son, you my motherfucking step son."_ - Nicki Sucks


----------



## Egotism (Jun 25, 2011)

... Cole said his album is coming out in September? His team need to start putting in overtime to get his name out there


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol, Did it on 'em is not a bad song. She actually raps in it and it's not terrible lol. Super Bass is a good song too, but it's more pop than actual hip hop.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2011)

About J. Cole, anyone seen this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY3rbD87yt0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]What do you all think about what was said?


----------



## Egotism (Jun 25, 2011)

Eh its kind of the truth. Him and his team ain't really putting in the work to get his name out there. If he continues this marketing strategy up until his album release he's not hitting #1 on the charts.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2011)

I never thought it was going to anyway.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2011)

As much as I like J. Cole it's the truth. I love his music and he has great potential but it really feels as if he can't get his name out there and he can't really blow up. Like with Drake for example, his name was thrown out there and with him you can see his angle. He's that new kid who makes good rap tracks, can sing, just enjoying the fame of being with Weezy on the top with his new style, we know Drake. With Wiz he's a weed smoking new age laidback rapper, we know him. With Cole though it's hard getting his name thrown out there. It's like the label can't find a way to throw him into the ring. 

They need some help. Roc Nation isn't marketing him well at all. You just can't get on tracks with these artists and expect to be taken seriously. You need something. To become a known artist, to be signed, you have to have the skill, passion and just the ability to be picked up. J. Cole had that and was signed. The problem through is evolving from that newly signed "rookie" type attitude and style and transforming yourself into an artist who can stand on your own two feet to the public. Roc Nation isn't doing that with J. Cole. 

It's sad.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 25, 2011)

Adding onto what you said Drake did a hell of features right after Best I Ever Had so his name can be in the mix more. So by the time he was ready to release Thank Me Later he was set. Wiz made sure Black & Yellow pushed through until the point it was so damn annoying to hear it. Big Sean is doing the same with my last, and he turned heads with the Adida's commercial. Sean's team from May till now put in work for his name to be heard. 

Cole has some work to do. Releasing your single on twitter before you release it on itunes is not good. From now till September he should get serious and tell his team what they need to do.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2011)

You rose up a good point with Big Sean. After he was signed he was known but he didn't have near the buzz J. Cole did when he was signed but what happened? He was included on a few mixtape singles and then worked with Chris Brown for "My Last" and now I hear that everywhere. Chris Brown is known and he made sure it worked for him, then he's in the Adidas commercial and people know him now. He's known and his team set it up perfectly. J. Cole needs to look at some options for his team to work on that. For example, "In the Morning", am I the only one who could have seen that on his album? He should have saved it, it would have worked for a single. Drake, a known new rapper, a nice song, it would have killed. 

J. Cole and his team needs help. It makes you wonder what Jay-Z thinks about this whole thing. Part of me wonders that he can't do a thing but the other part of me sees him on the other side planning this whole thing. It's going to be the whole Beanie Siegal thing over again with Jay-Z saying "I gave you what you needed and you couldn't work with it, I did what I could do" after Cole is dropped. Kanye took Jay's ideology and worked well. Cole needs some help.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with what you Egotism. However I think Drake had a much bigger buzz than Cole ever had/has. I remember when So Far Gone dropped and everyone at my school was bumping that shit. I think it's just cuz he has a broader audience though. I know a lot of people listen to Cole, but it's like after they've heard him a few times. It seems like everyone was listening to Drake because he was the shit, but they never really gave Cole the same chance until after they heard his stuff, but I guess that leads back to the main problem, he just isn't promoted well at all.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Air D (Jun 25, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lol, Did it on 'em is not a bad song. She actually raps in it and it's not terrible lol. Super Bass is a good song too, but it's more pop than actual hip hop.




Agreed.  She's introduced this spontaneous, wacky style of music that still is new and poppin'.  I think that she still has much work to do, but considering how new she is to the rap world, her music is really popular.


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

She really sucks.


----------



## Air D (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> She really sucks.




Haha yes she's not the best, but you have to cut her some slack.  She's definitely not the worst and has some good music.


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

She sucks as a rapper. She does have a nice voice though, as far as singing goes.

Her rapping however  If she was good, she wouldn't need to get by on gimmicks. It's like Lady Gaga meets Kim. And what's with the annoying accents? Like bitch if you're gonna rap, just rap already.

Sorry, I know you like her but she really irks me


----------



## Air D (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> She sucks as a rapper. She does have a nice voice though, as far as singing goes.
> 
> Her rapping however  If she was good, she wouldn't need to get by on gimmicks. It's like Lady Gaga meets Kim. And what's with the annoying accents? Like bitch if you're gonna rap, just rap already.
> 
> Sorry, I know you like her but she really irks me




I understand.  Everybody has their own viewpoints of her which are all valid.  And the accents--- apparently she has multiple personalities or something.  Roman, Martha, Harajuku Barbie, et cetera.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2011)

I wouldn't call most of her stuff hip-hop. More along the lines of hip-pop. Some of her stuff is annoying and I skip it, but there are enjoyable tracks she has.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2011)

Hip-pop sounds about right to me.


Shark said:


> He needs to have Eminem as a guest. For specific reasons.



Putting eminem on anyones single regardless of whether or not Eminem's lines are shit,mediocre, good or great will get recognition.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oX1ou2tCx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Jun 26, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Who doesn't like Lights Please?


Umm...That's a nice song Cyphon. 


ensoriki said:


> Putting eminem on anyones single regardless of whether or not Eminem's lines are shit,mediocre, good or great will get recognition.


While you are right that wasn't really what I was aiming for, I wanted it to be just like "Renegade" so the haters can see.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 26, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Her verse in Kanye West's Monster was pretty good too. But aside from that I don't know lol



Her verse on Monster was pretty bad actually. Its cool she does the accents and stuff, but that doesnt make a good verse



Egotism said:


> ... Cole said his album is coming out in September? His team need to start putting in overtime to get his name out there



He needs to hang with Jay. Also he needs to appear on WTT
And of course he needs Kanye produced tracks for his album. And perhaps a Rihanna hook somewhere

Guaranteed succes



Shark said:


> Umm...That's a nice song Cyphon.
> 
> While you are right that wasn't really what I was aiming for, I wanted it to be just like "Renegade" so the haters can see.



No reason for Em to Renegade Cole. Latter isnt even on his level


----------



## Deweze (Jun 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSuRCmzped8[/YOUTUBE]

I can tolerate this^


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2011)

That sounds like an early 2000's track lol. It's not bad though.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 26, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> No reason for Em to Renegade Cole. Latter isnt even on his level


That's not what the people in this thread say.


----------



## Air D (Jun 26, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSuRCmzped8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can tolerate this^




That song isn't too bad.  Her voice is kinda off at some points, but she's improving.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> That sounds like an early 2000's track lol. It's not bad though.



I thought it was a remix of Mario's Just a friend for a moment.
Don't really feel it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it just me or does Eminem just shout in his songs lately, I think is due to the brown hair.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2011)

No, he does. It's getting annoying now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't even think Em knows who he's trying to be anymore.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd agree with that.
He shouts a lot on some songs unnecessarily but then again look at Kim pure shouting, he's a shouter more now then before.

I don't think ever knew who he was trying to be.
Wanted to make money and get off streets, then he was raging with some insane shit, then he's a gangster on & off, then a loving father, mariah's closet boyfriend. His raps are everywhere and so is his volume.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 26, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Is it just me or does Eminem just shout in his songs lately, I think is due to the brown hair.





crazymtf said:


> No, he does. It's getting annoying now.


Hopefully this shouting phase will fade away like the accents.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 26, 2011)

stop yelling bitch we hear you!


----------



## Air D (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anybody know what's going on with TI?  I know he's in jail again, but has there been any news with him?


His songs are actually hip and poppin.  I'm kinda mad that he keeps ending up at the wrong place at the wrong time.  I wish that he could just focus on his rap without all of the legal drama.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 26, 2011)

Stop using words like "hip" and "poppin". Sounds gay as fuck.


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

I like how T.I. was being all somber and shit before his 09 stint, with all the I've changed shit and everything, and he ends up there again like a year later.



ensoriki said:


> I'd agree with that.
> He shouts a lot on some songs unnecessarily but then again look at Kim pure shouting, he's a shouter more now then before.
> 
> I don't think ever knew who he was trying to be.
> Wanted to make money and get off streets, then he was raging with some insane shit, then he's a gangster on & off, then a loving father, mariah's closet boyfriend. His raps are everywhere and so is his volume.



ROFL


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm glad that I wasn't the only one that noticed that about Em.  It's fucking frustrating.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 27, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Stop using words like "hip" and "poppin". Sounds gay as fuck.



Glad I wasn't the only one who thought so. I don't even follow street lingo anymore so I don't know what the kids are saying nowadays. I just stay with fire or ill cause that was my favorite period.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 27, 2011)

Still the best lyricist.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 27, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Hopefully this shouting phase will fade away like the accents.



The accents were good though.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wKv4dxZw6_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

Eminem is still good rapper, but I have to agree Eminem shouts to much.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38HmE7fuE1w[/YOUTUBE]
Elmatic never gets old to me. 


Shark said:


>


You just witnessed your idol blowing his brains out. You should be deeply traumatized, not amused. 

I just can't take Sasha Grey seriously as an Hollywood actress. Even in Entourage when she was playing herself, its hard for me to connect with her character. I know she has calm demeanor but she just comes off as soulless to me. Anyone else feel this way? I still respect her hustle though, can't do porn forever.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I know it isn't true so...

I didn't know who Sasha Grey was until I saw the video, is she a pornstar?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah shes a porn star.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

This isn't the first time Em's partnered up with a porn star


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

But Jenna Jameson was actually hot?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 27, 2011)

Eminem teaming with porn stars, no biggy


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know if anybody posted this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fofti_WseHY[/YOUTUBE]

XV goin in


----------



## Bleach (Jun 27, 2011)

Shark said:


> [YOUTUBE]wKv4dxZw6_U[/YOUTUBE]



Video was removed but I haven't heard that song in a long time. Still good.



Ausorrin said:


> Don't know if anybody posted this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fofti_WseHY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> XV goin in



XV hitting it hard as always


----------



## Air D (Jun 27, 2011)

What did you guys think about BET Awards performers?


----------



## Unalert (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 28, 2011)

here's a treat:


----------



## Egotism (Jun 28, 2011)

The Racks On Racks guy? Fuck No I don't.


... Good Job Def Jam & G.O.O.D. Music for releasing a debut artist album the same day as Beyonce's. -___- At least he has a chance at earning number 1 on the rap billboard


----------



## Wicked (Jun 28, 2011)

Egotism said:


> The Racks On Racks guy? Fuck No I don't.
> 
> 
> ... Good Job Def Jam & G.O.O.D. Music for releasing a debut artist album the same day as Beyonce's. -___- At least he has a chance at earning number 1 on the rap billboard



You don't like this song?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHlfgRXjwJs[/YOUTUBE]


........


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

Couldn't listen to the song.
Herd cant fuck around like this 3 times and had to close it for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2011)

Air D said:


> What did you guys think about BET Awards performers?



Terrible music everywhere


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oDe0I_FSe3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Haha was just bumping that yesterday


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know alot of you dont like lil wayne, but what do you guys think about this song?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgrdwuev2b8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2011)

I can dig it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 28, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Hopefully this shouting phase will fade away like the accents.



Yh Eminem is a legend but the accent his new accenet is a bit.....well annoying, he's needs to dye heir blonde again


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2011)

So today is my birthday and I know I've talked about music for a while but I told myself I wouldn't release anything until near my mixtape comes out so since it's my bday I'm going to release my album cover and tracklist (probably). Been working on this for a while and I'm pretty sure it'll surprise a lot of people especially where I live, people here eh, the rapping isn't up to par most of the time. Besides I wanted a grand reveal so I'll post it here when I'm done. 

So the art will probably be out tonight or early tomorrow morning maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

hb KN

that sounds like a pretty exciting reveal


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been working on this thing for a while but I've never released anything because it has to be perfect. I'm a perfectionist. If it's not perfect nothing is coming out so I've waited. I actually have enough for  mixtapes lined up and ready but depending on how the theme, style and rhymes are for my mixtapes I put each song in. Anyway I've just been doing it for a while so I guess now is the time for anything to at least show off the cover and tracklist. Basically it's what I do when I'm not working, online or playing games. I really put a lot into my lyrics and music in general so it'll be interesting to at least show people what I've been doing. 

Now time to get back to photoshop so this thing works well.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 28, 2011)

You got a studio at ur cribb to make songs ? It saves money cuz if u gotta go to the studio its gonna cost lots of bread .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a home studio. I used my income tax money and some stuff from my checks to get Pro Tools and some high quality equipment so it works amazingly well and I have some producers as well I've got some things with. I'm making beats too but my beats aren't near good enough yet to put them on anything so I'll leave my stuff for my later mixtapes. Like I said my stuff has a theme too, a story for my mixtape, so I just can't put completely random mixtape songs together. It's all a process.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2011)

You gotta release _something_ though! 

Like a single


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2011)

Deweze man. I said you owe me some reviews and you said you thought you heard a song of mine on the radio


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> I know alot of you dont like lil wayne, but what do you guys think about this song?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgrdwuev2b8[/YOUTUBE]


This song reminds me 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPTFzAOmNZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of you like lil Wayne, what do you think about this?


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 28, 2011)

then u set as long as u got the equipment u good i make music to good luck with your mixtape dropping and i hope u post up some of your songs cuz i would like to hear dem its always good to hear from anotha person trying to do dey rap thing .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2011)

Deweze said:


> You gotta release _something_ though!
> 
> Like a single


Oh I will definitely, around the time it comes out to get people interested but not now rofl. Still need to work some stuff out!


jiraiyaskid said:


> then u set as long as u got the equipment u good i make music to good luck with your mixtape dropping and i hope u post up some of your songs cuz i would like to hear dem its always good to hear from anotha person trying to do dey rap thing .


Yeah I'll release my stuff on NF as well. Gotta show people what I can do.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 28, 2011)

KN I really hope you sound like the next J. Cole or something with all of this perfectionist talk


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you going to use something like sound cloud


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Deweze said:


> This song reminds me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPTFzAOmNZQ[/YOUTUBE]


yeah i can kinda see the resemblance


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 28, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Some of you like lil Wayne, what do you think about this?


----------



## Kisame (Jun 28, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Some of you like lil Wayne, what do you think about this?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 28, 2011)

Wayne fucking murdered it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2011)

He didn't murder shit. Those are reused verses from Tha Carter 3 lol.


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah he killt it bro


----------



## Egotism (Jun 28, 2011)

Wayne killed it..... #faceass -_____-


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2011)

way killed it

ne


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shark said:


> I love you man (no homo)
> 
> Compared to Eminem on the same studio:
> [YOUTUBE]hw5n--b7iXA[/YOUTUBE]



yeah but you can compare anyones freestyle there to waynes and theres an extremely high chance that their freestyle was better. Not saying that eminem wasnt really good tho, but i just dont see a point in comparing artists because they are diff people like i wouldnt compare my favorite rapper to everyone else or else i prob wouldnt have too big of a selection of music


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> KN I really hope you sound like the next J. Cole or something with all of this perfectionist talk


I sound different than him that's for sure but lyrically? That's something I have no problem with but it's more than lyrics. You'll see lol. 





Deweze said:


> Are you going to use something like sound cloud


Maybe but I have connections so I might be able to get it on some sites. 

As for the Wayne video lol, kinda funny to me.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 28, 2011)

You're gonna blow us away haha


----------



## Bleach (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone link me to more songs like this?


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2011)

Just went back and listened to Infinite.
This album is lyrically genius...



> Bust it, I let the beat commence so I can beat the sense in your elite defense
> I got some meat to mince, a crew to stomp,and then two feet to rinse
> I greet the gents and ladies, I spoil loyal fans
> I foil plans and leave fluids leaking like oil bands
> ...


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been posted ,but did anyone see this:
Amanda Conner is still working with DC
This is the same guy who first posted the tracklist and the Source magazine also claims that Watch the throne is dropping July 4th. Does any one believe this? I remember DJ Premier saying that Jay originally wanted to drop the Black Album with no promo, but still this is pretty bold.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just went back and listened to Infinite.
> This album is lyrically genius...



The song Infinite is great, I listen to it all the time.
The whole album though not really?

Shoot what's that song called 313?
"So you want to be a great mc in the 313, none of the skills you bout to see come free. So you want to be a great mc you better become me, if you ever wanna be one see." I remember that song getting damn repetitive.


----------



## Friday (Jun 29, 2011)

What are everyone's thoughts on Marvin's room?

I'm a big Drake fan, this one wasn't one to disappoint!


----------



## Deweze (Jun 29, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just went back and listened to Infinite.
> This album is lyrically genius...



lol                       .


----------



## Kisame (Jun 29, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just went back and listened to Infinite.
> This album is lyrically genius...


Well said, Ace. +reps 


itachi0982 said:


> yeah but you can compare anyones freestyle there to waynes and theres an extremely high chance that their freestyle was better. Not saying that eminem wasnt really good tho, but i just dont see a point in comparing artists because they are diff people like i wouldnt compare my favorite rapper to everyone else or else i prob wouldnt have too big of a selection of music


It doesn't matter, Freestyling is a form of rap, if you're a rapper than you need to know how to freestyle, if you can't than that is your problem. Anyone on that Studio performed lower than Em in their freestyles, no one compared.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2011)

pretty sure we could all do better than what wayne did in that video.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 29, 2011)

Wayne was drunk and high off his ass.  Bad video to look to him to be free stylin

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRi2DvU-1W8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9d6kZ78uv0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW9gYVgBnls[/YOUTUBE]


I remember when I first heard this live on the radio here in da city.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love finding stuff like this. The hiss on this actually gives it an ambience


----------



## Kisame (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]q6J_u9tlH7Q[/YOUTUBE]
Drunk Eminem > Wayne at his best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2011)

Song of the day

[YOUTUBE]VC-GN1irJrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2011)

J. Cole

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYNOfCeqtfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2011)

Who cares

bring out the damn album already.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 29, 2011)

@Bleach

Just download all of Nujabes works (Medal Soul (my favorite), Metaphorical Music, and Impression are the albums I have), Mac Miller's K.I.D.S, and some of Wiz's music actually has really chill beats, too.

Examples of each, respectively.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2011)

It's Modal Soul, not Medal Soul


----------



## Kisame (Jun 29, 2011)

Not to to be a prick but Cyphon stop wanking J. Cole.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

Shots fired!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2011)

really Shark really?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2011)

I mean if anyone wanks a certain artist to the point of it's no longer funny but kinda sad it's definitely not Cyphon


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't feed it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Shark said:


> Not to to be a prick but Cyphon stop wanking J. Cole.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 29, 2011)

My bad, mispelled Modal. I don't usually have to reference album titles.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 29, 2011)

Shark said:


> Well said, Ace. +reps
> 
> It doesn't matter, Freestyling is a form of rap, if you're a rapper than you need to know how to freestyle, if you can't than that is your problem. Anyone on that Studio performed lower than Em in their freestyles, no one compared.



Did you even read what i said? I never said that anyone compared to eminem or was better all i said was that anyone could have done better than wayne because his freestyle sucked and made sure to say not that eminems wasnt really good because it was, all i was saying is that i dont think there is a need to compare artists because musicall they are different and i dont see a point in it. I never even said that wayne was better than eminem so i dont know what you are even trying to say.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2011)

Thread responses speak for me.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with Shark  Stop wanking Eminem Cole


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2011)

My bad


----------



## Kisame (Jun 29, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> Did you even read what i said? I never said that anyone compared to eminem or was better all i said was that anyone could have done better than wayne because his freestyle sucked and made sure to say not that eminems wasnt really good because it was, all i was saying is that i dont think there is a need to compare artists because musicall they are different and i dont see a point in it. I never even said that wayne was better than eminem so i dont know what you are even trying to say.


My WHOLE aim was to argue that Eminem was better, Like I already said: Freestylin' is a part of rap. Is Wayne a rapper? Yes. Should he be reviewed for his freestylin' (since he IS a RAPPER? Yes.




Cyphon said:


> Thread responses speak for me.


Chicken.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 29, 2011)

Shark said:


> My WHOLE aim was to argue that Eminem was better, Like I already said: Freestylin' is a part of rap. Is Wayne a rapper? Yes. Should he be reviewed for his freestylin' (since he IS a RAPPER? Yes.



I knew what ur aim was -__- it just doesnt make much sense to me why you replied to me saying that eminem was better than wayne when i said that that lil waynes freestyle sucked and admitting that eminems was better but me not understanding why you felt the need to compare him to wayne because i think that people should just appreciate artists seperatly and not compare them to others.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2011)

You don't have to be able to freestyle to be a great rapper


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 29, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You don't have to be able to freestyle to be a great rapper



But you DO have to be eminem to be a great rapper.
(sarcasm)


----------



## Egotism (Jun 29, 2011)

Eh Sean's first week numbers was what I was expecting anyways


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's my mixtape cover. Portrays my theme well and gives a certain vibe off. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone else watching this documentary on vh1 on missy elliott?


----------



## itachi0982 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Here's my mixtape cover. Portrays my theme well and gives a certain vibe off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



And thats a great mixtape cover by the way it makes me think that the mixtape will be deep or atleast have a concept and be really good.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

What's concept?


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 29, 2011)

That mixtape cover looks very damn good usually people keep it ghetto on sum mac and cheese french montana max b stupid ish but yours looks like N album cover i like it .


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Here's my mixtape cover. Portrays my theme well and gives a certain vibe off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The cover does make it look like the stuff is gonna be deep and all that. You remember some of the stuff you sent me? Is any of that gonna be on the mixtape?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> And thats a great mixtape cover by the way it makes me think that the mixtape will be deep or atleast have a concept and be really good.


Yeah it's both. It's basically about me and my life. There's deep parts, there's not so deep parts, never bullshit filler though, every track has a real soul but each track relates to me, my life and my stories. 





Cubey said:


> What's concept?


Basically about me rapping, working, the things I go to. I don't go to clubs, hit on girls like those other rappers do, I'm just different from most. Just a wide variety of subjects. A lot of artists stay in one area. Me, I just try to touch all of them. There's skits as well to tie the story along, just little tidbits. 





jiraiyaskid said:


> That mixtape cover looks very damn good usually people keep it ghetto on sum mac and cheese french montana max b stupid ish but yours looks like N album cover i like it .


Thanks man, I worked on it through Photoshop with no experience so hopefully my 2nd mixtape will have better art but this one works well lol. 





Bleach said:


> The cover does make it look like the stuff is gonna be deep and all that. You remember some of the stuff you sent me? Is any of that gonna be on the mixtape?


Two of those songs are going to be on the mixtape. The others are for later. There's deep stuff, laidback stuff, clever stuff, funny stuff, emotional, intelligent, reflective, weird idk there's a lot.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds good man  The talent is never mainstream


----------



## Kisame (Jun 30, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> But you DO have to be eminem to be a great rapper.
> (sarcasm)


It was all going well until I saw the sarcasm.

Negged.


Super Mike said:


> You don't have to be able to freestyle to be a great rapper


Where did I say that? Go ahead, quote me where I said. Go go. You won't find it. 


itachi0982 said:


> I knew what ur aim was -__- it just doesnt make much sense to me why you replied to me saying that eminem was better than wayne when i said that that lil waynes freestyle sucked and admitting that eminems was better but me not understanding why you felt the need to compare him to wayne because i think that people should just appreciate artists seperatly and not compare them to others.


This isn't hard to comprehend...

Someone posted a Lil Wayne freestyle, I posted an Eminem freestyle comparing them together and portraying that Eminem was better, your beliefs that "people should just appreciate artists seperatly and not compare them to others" is irrelevant to what I was saying because in RAP comparing two rappers' freestyles is LEGIT because it's a part of rap, you can be a rapper and not know how to freestyle at all, but when someone comes and argues "this rapper can't freestyle lol" you take it and deal with it, because in Rap there IS something called freestyle.

It's like saying "don't compare C.Ronaldo's headers with Messi because that's not his style!"


----------



## Kisame (Jun 30, 2011)

Your rapping name is Cord?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sounds good man  The talent is never mainstream



Yeah exactly. I spit deep but it has a certain flair to it that some stuff can fit in with mainstreams in ways too. It's never too deep. Tbh this first mixtape is the way it is because of my progression. As more come out you'll see how things change. It's the stuff I wanted to get out of the way first really. It's a mix of personal known ones. Some beats are my own while othera are known beats but any I use has a story and reason. I turn it into my own or I won't use it at all. Everything has a soul to it. Decided to go in with the true theme of me 'guy who works hard, rap and writes, not rich someone relatable. Just me.

And yeah my rap name is Cord. It is part of my real name, my nickname and I can make so many things off of it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2011)

Me and Cyph collab'd on a track together will be posting soon.  IT was quick freestyles we both laid down on a instruemental check back later


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 30, 2011)

The fuck happened to this thread again?

..smh..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2011)

Sports and music is different. Music is completely subjective, but in a sport like soccer one person is undeniably better or worse than another. Usually.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Sports and music is different. Music is completely objective, but in a sport like soccer one person is undeniably better or worse than another. Usually.



I think you meant subjective...? And also in soccer it's hard to tell who's better when you look at players in different positions, different roles etc


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2011)

Haruko said:


> I think you meant subjective...? And also in soccer it's hard to tell who's better when you look at players in different positions, different roles etc



Ahhh that's what I meant lol. One thing was on my mind and another came out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 30, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Me and Cyph collab'd on a track together will be posting soon.  IT was quick freestyles we both laid down on a instruemental check back later



I'm actually pretty excited for this.


----------



## Deweze (Jun 30, 2011)

sup               cord


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Sports and music is different. Music is completely subjective, but in a sport like soccer one person is undeniably better or worse than another. Usually.



And that one undeniably better person is always me


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2011)

Deweze said:


> sup               cord


What's up lol

Seems one of my producers produced 3 beats on Lil B's album "I'm Gay" which he released today. I made sure to get arguably some of his best beats. He produced 3 on my mixtape. He also made some for Ryshon. 

Interesting.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2011)

KN if you need any beats holla at me.
I got beats for days.

90 mins till me and cyphs free style drops


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2011)

You do? Send over any you want man I'll take em. Once I have my mixtape I'll be working with people to but until then I'm preparing.

But yeah I'll take whatever lol. Looking forward to the freestyle as well.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

hey you better post your mixtape here, I'm interesting in giving it a listen.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2011)

So apparently I've been living in a cave.
_Just heard_ Eminem's song goat and lost a lot of respect for him.

Especially since the song isn't even that good..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you guys think


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2011)

Deweze said:


> What do you guys think



Great job looping the sample.

My only problem is simply the drums sound to "produced"  
You should work at trying to make your drums sound more natural to bring the sample to life.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 30, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And yeah my rap name is Cord. It is part of my real name, my nickname and I can make so many things off of it.


I like it. 

What's your real name?


PoinT_BlanK said:


> The fuck happened to this thread again?
> 
> ..smh..





Super Mike said:


> Sports and music is different. Music is completely subjective, but in a sport like soccer one person is undeniably better or worse than another. Usually.


Yes, but in this they're both RAPPERS, not in a different genre of music which require different skills...etc.


♠Ace♠ said:


> So apparently I've been living in a cave.
> _Just heard_ Eminem's song goat and lost a lot of respect for him.
> 
> Especially since the song isn't even that good..


?

Noooooooooooooooo...man..you were talking good about Em, don't ruin it!

The song is a joke song, he just compares/claims himself as the best WHITE rapper (as far as I have heard it), and not once does he directly states that he is THE goat, just A goat.

And since he IS the goat then there is no problem in the first place. 

Btw, I was going to recommend you to listen to "Fack" if you haven't already, it will either click or...flick.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2011)

Deweze said:


> What do you guys think



Review thread is that way 


Also here is the first collab from AP and I.

cyph_Audible - on and on_mixdown.mp3 - 2.26MB

I am posting it in the review thread as well.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Deweze said:


> What do you guys think



Amazing. Since AP mentioned it I cant help but notice the drums sound a little 'fake' but I dont think it can be helped. Then again I dont produce so I dont even know . Quality beat Deweze.

I swear if all you guys AP, Cyphon, KN, Sadiki just came together to form some kinda group you would take over the game. And probably be rolling in the $$$


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2011)

Shark said:


> I like it.
> 
> What's your real name?


My real name is Cordero but my family and close friends call me Cord. I was messing around with calling myself Cordy but I figured Cord is best. Yeah it's Cordero and no I'm not Latino, I'm black. 


Deweze said:


> What do you guys think


Damn, I love that beat. Nice! That would be a nice track to rap on. 





Parallax said:


> hey you better post your mixtape here, I'm interesting in giving it a listen.


I will for sure. I'll post everything I do here.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Jun 30, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> My real name is Cordero but my family and close friends call me Cord. I was messing around with calling myself Cordy but I figured Cord is best.


That's a cool name, actually.


> and no I'm not Latino, I'm black.



I'm "black" as well (I think). From Africa, my skin and my father's are white, but my mom and brother are black skinned, so I guess it counts?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 30, 2011)

Shark said:


> That's a cool name, actually.
> 
> 
> I'm "black" as well (I think). From Africa, *my skin and my father's are white*, but my mom and brother are black skinned, so I guess it counts?



Said it yourself. You aren't black.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2011)

His mom is black so he is half black and thus eligible to use the N word


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 30, 2011)

Shark said:


> I love you man (no homo)
> 
> Compared to Eminem on the same studio:
> [YOUTUBE]hw5n--b7iXA[/YOUTUBE]



honestly I hated that wayne freestyle. He obviously seemed out of it and is on several drugs half the time anyway nowadays..
Think about it, if youre even one of the top 10 mainstream rappers and ppl always ask you too freestyle and one time you're completely drunk inebriated etc. youre not going to give your best work, you may even get beat by a bum. That being said em is a beast. But I prefer this style from wayne back in the day:


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 30, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> His mom is black so he is half black and thus eligible to use the N word



He's not half black, he's white apparently. His mother just happens to be black.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 30, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's up lol
> 
> Seems one of my producers produced 3 beats on Lil B's album "I'm Gay" which he released today. I made sure to get arguably some of his best beats. He produced 3 on my mixtape. He also made some for Ryshon.
> 
> Interesting.



Just saw this. That's a good look. That album had some nice production. What songs were they?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> He's not half black, he's white apparently. His mother just happens to be black.



If his mother is a black woman from Africa then he is half black. 

It is no different than someone with dark skin who has a white parent. They are still half white. It isn't just his mother happens to be white. 

And because I can I will mention that J. Coles mother is white and yet J. Cole looks like a black man and probably considers himself more black than white, but he is still half white.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2011)

I've never used the n word and people ask me why I don't.
To be perfectly honest...I don't care if white people say it as long as it obviously isn't directed towards someone or used in a malicious way.
words are all about context.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't use it either but I especially don't like to hear the "er" form. I actually warned someone who works for me when they said it once. Told them if I heard it again they would be fired. It's like you said Ace, it really all depends on intent as well. I don't mind hearing the "a" form in a joking context or things like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2011)

Nothing is about the words you say, it's how you say them and the intent.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2011)

Lot of off topic convo when people could be talking about their thoughts on the song AP and I did


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2011)

Yea word up no feed back on that


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 30, 2011)

A track I did for my boys mixtape..
He just uploaded the video to youtube.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjOEF9D3bo&feature=email[/YOUTUBE]

All the pictures are of me and my girl who I wrote the songs about...

The pic at the end is of me and my boy who made the beat.  We make beats together and occasionally I jump on his tracks


----------



## Deweze (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys sounds great together, I suggest doing a sort of trade off type rap next collab


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2011)

Like I said, you guys dominated that beat. I'm putting it on my ipod for sure. In the future I'd love to be on some tracks with you all. 





Shark said:


> That's a cool name, actually.
> 
> I'm "black" as well (I think). From Africa, my skin and my father's are white, but my mom and brother are black skinned, so I guess it counts?


Thanks and yeah I'd say it does. There's so many puns I can do with Cord it's ridiculous. I love my name. 





G.O.A.T. said:


> Just saw this. That's a good look. That album had some nice production. What songs were they?


He did "Neva Gon Stop Me" and "Get it While it's Good", not 3 but 2. 

Also on my mixtape guys I plan on using an anime beat for a track as the final track. I haven't messed with it but if any producer wants to mess around with it I'll credit you otherwise I'll attempt to with the little production skills I know or see if a one of my friends can. The song is "Wings of Words". I found the instrumental and I'm just going to do 3 verses, 16 bars each, chorus idk I'll figure that out last. Like I said if anyone wants to screw with it then go ahead. I've always wanted to try to rap over an anime song warped into a rap beat so I'll see what happens. If not I might skip on it and include that in a future mixtape. Something unique rarely done I'd say. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWahzvpRvac[/YOUTUBE]Funny enough I decided to use it after writing some lyrics with the same mood as Blu's "Simply Amazin'".


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1g14dfS0C_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> A track I did for my boys mixtape..
> He just uploaded the video to youtube.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjOEF9D3bo&feature=email[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ive actually had this on my mp3 player for a few months, its good stuff bro



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Like I said, you guys dominated that beat. I'm putting it on my ipod for sure. In the future I'd love to be on some tracks with you all.
> Thanks and yeah I'd say it does. There's so many puns I can do with Cord it's ridiculous. I love my name. He did "Neva Gon Stop Me" and "Get it While it's Good", not 3 but 2.
> 
> Also on my mixtape guys I plan on using an anime beat for a track as the final track. I haven't messed with it but if any producer wants to mess around with it I'll credit you otherwise I'll attempt to with the little production skills I know or see if a one of my friends can. The song is "Wings of Words". I found the instrumental and I'm just going to do 3 verses, 16 bars each, chorus idk I'll figure that out last. Like I said if anyone wants to screw with it then go ahead. I've always wanted to try to rap over an anime song warped into a rap beat so I'll see what happens. If not I might skip on it and include that in a future mixtape. Something unique rarely done I'd say.
> ...



Looking forward to it, that instrumental is sick. What anime is it from?


----------



## Itachi Solos (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in the mood for a Jay-Z song, I don't listen much to him and just listened to 99 Problems, i want more Jay-Z, recommendations?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2011)

Itachi Solos said:


> I'm in the mood for a Jay-Z song, I don't listen much to him and just listened to 99 Problems, i want more Jay-Z, recommendations?



The Black Album.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 1, 2011)

^Are you white?


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 1, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> A track I did for my boys mixtape..
> He just uploaded the video to youtube.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjOEF9D3bo&feature=email[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



nice track bruh, smooth shit. Your DJ deserves props too. 
fuck with the sig too btw
Joe Ippo and is that Miyata I can spot, dont know about the rest, must be from Joe?


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 1, 2011)

Kendrick Lamar- Section 80 drops tomorrow

Also just found out him and J. Cole are doing a mix tap soon
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQDF3NUheZM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6DAIFRqfbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2011)

> I'm in the mood for a Jay-Z song, I don't listen much to him and just listened to 99 Problems, i want more Jay-Z, recommendations?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO-R69IU75E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdwJq71H8iU[/YOUTUBE]


You can't go wrong with anything on Reasonable Doubt, The Blueprint 1/2, The Black Album and American Gangster.
Kingdom Come and The blueprint 3 weren't that great. Still worth listening too.

His in my lifetime series was pretty good as well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd say listen to the whole Black Album and The Blueprint. 2 of his finest pieces of work.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 2, 2011)

^I'd say he skips all of that and just listens to Renegade.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd say the Blueprint 1 over the Blueprint 2 and Reasonable Doubt over the Black Album any day of the week.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Album >>> all.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 2, 2011)

Holla at them birds like Dr.Dolittle


----------



## Kisame (Jul 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Black Album >>> all.



Marshall Mathers LP says hi.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2011)

> Marshall Mathers LP says hi.



I'm fairly positive that the Black Album and Reasonable Doubt are better albums then Eminem has ever made.
The same could be said with the blueprint 1/2 but I won't go there.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 2, 2011)

are yall serious? Jay-z's ok but damn. I mean Wu Tang's, Nas's, Big L's, shit even AZ's first albums are all better than the the black album..and M&m lp, aha

ur tryin to say them those over anything else?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Album is better than the MMLP for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2011)

Black = MMLP for me. 

Eminem Show >>> both. 

Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2011)

Black > Doubt > Blue


----------



## Deweze (Jul 2, 2011)

If we're speaking about albums that are >>>all then I bring up Rakim 18th letter


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Binary Star is still > everything listed


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 2, 2011)

I think Jay Z is overrated as a RAPPER, but he does make good music and nice lyrics.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 2, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm fairly positive that the Black Album and Reasonable Doubt are better albums then Eminem has ever made.



And I'm positive that you don't know SHIT about music and never even heard the Eminem Show or MMLP.


> The same could be said with the blueprint 1/2 but I won't go there.


I would get banned in that case, so it's better that you didn't.


Super Mike said:


> Black Album is better than the MMLP for me.


I am speechless. 


crazymtf said:


> Black = MMLP for me.


Noooooooo! 



> Eminem Show >>> both.


Eminem Show = MMLP for me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Shark said:


> I am speechless.
> 
> Noooooooo!



You know the anthem. I got 99 problems, but a bitch ain't one


----------



## Kisame (Jul 2, 2011)

Eminem has better misogyny feats. 

He's also lyrically above Jay, Jay can not compare to The Way I Am.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 2, 2011)

Deweze said:


> If we're speaking about albums that are >>>all then I bring up Rakim 18th letter


Hell yea. Thats another one.
[YOUTUBE]_CBTeUYprsY[/YOUTUBE]




typhoon72 said:


> Binary Star is still > everything listed


I wore out Masters of the Unieverse



Shark said:


> Eminem has better misogyny feats.
> 
> He's also lyrically above Jay, Jay can not compare to The Way I Am.


people act like its all cool to to say u listened too or u liked songs a rapper made before they blew up.. but i always liked his verse on this song. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]9di8PwlxYTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

The black Album?
Are you guys seriously busting balls over that?
I don't mind the album and it makes for a good listen but what's with all the hype? Good tracks and what not but what's the hype for?
Are you all feeling it THAT much or did everyone just bandwagon hop or something?
Kanye's 1st, 2nd and last album are better then that.

I wouldn't say MMLP is better because MMLP has some stupid shit put on it, especially talking the skits .
MMLP has better tracks though. I just can't get over the MMLP's stupid skits, really bring down the album for me.

You have
Kill You
Criminal
The Way I am
Stan
Who Knew
Marshall Mathers

then some lesser tracks that are still alright.

If it wasn't for the stupid shit he added to that LP...


MMLP has more memorable tracks.
TBA has less retarded shit, but I still don't get the hype.

the 313?
That song got repetitive how many times can I hear "so you want to be a sweet MC in the 313" before I don't want to hear it anymore...damn I don't know but I don't want to hear it anymore.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2011)

> And I'm positive that you don't know SHIT about music and never even heard the Eminem Show or MMLP.



I've heard both. Multiple times. Calm down.
I should have known you were bias due to your display picture, but you need to chill. It's my opinion. Don't like it - then fuck off.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 2, 2011)

aha yea seriously. 
I have both...and i can say ive heard better. I mean they there good and all, but this dude praises them way to much


----------



## Egotism (Jul 2, 2011)

For some reason Em just never caught my attention. I gave him a try and I got bored. Oh well


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The black Album?
> Are you guys seriously busting balls over that?
> I don't mind the album and it makes for a good listen but what's with all the hype? Good tracks and what not but what's the hype for?
> Are you all feeling it THAT much or did everyone just bandwagon hop or something?
> ...



I don't see any hype about it. It's a good album. I like it a lot. Not my favorite album of all time though.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 2, 2011)

Egotism said:


> For some reason Em just never caught my attention. I gave him a try and I got bored. Oh well



this                            .


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The black Album?
> Are you guys seriously busting balls over that?
> I don't mind the album and it makes for a good listen but what's with all the hype? Good tracks and what not but what's the hype for?
> Are you all feeling it THAT much or did everyone just bandwagon hop or something?
> ...



Cause Black Album felt like how a artist should go out (Though he came back ). Strong lyrics, excellent production, and no filler. Black Album was fucking dope. MMLP was one of the best followup albums of all times. To take away points for skits is fucking retarded 

And lolz Kanye's best isn't even near Black or MMLP


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't listen to hip hop, but this... is actually intelligent


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2011)

> and no filler



December 4th was pretty weird.
But whatever.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC7MJ8l73SQ[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorite Jay songs


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> And lolz Kanye's best isn't even near Black or MMLP



You're right, it's much better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

The College Dropout and Late Registration are great fucking albums. To say they aren't near MMLP or the Black Album is blasphemous.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe 

And TBA was fulla bangers.

Also, lol skits 



.ProFound. said:


> Hell yea. Thats another one.
> [YOUTUBE]_CBTeUYprsY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah, Masters of the Universe is underground classic.

And 313 = best song on Infinite with Em's best verse on the album.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I've heard both. Multiple times. Calm down.
> I should have known you were bias due to your display picture, but you need to chill. It's my opinion. Don't like it - then fuck off.



........

I doubt that, listen to Eminem Show at least.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> The College Dropout and Late Registration are great fucking albums. To say they aren't near MMLP or the Black Album is blasphemous.



Production wise yeah, but Kanye will never even be on the level of Jay-z when it comes to lyrics, let alone Eminem. That is what I look into the most at the end of the day. For every silly gay joke Eminem says, Kanye has 5 cringe worthy lines. Just my opinion though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Kanye is not the best rapper but he's far from the worst.

To say Kanye's best doesn't touch MMLP. It's silly. Even if you look at lyrics the most. An album isn't made of rhyme schemes.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gRTaWFu2R7c[/YOUTUBE]

Primo does take the fucking piss sometimes  sticking something this good onto an intro. Although saying that, a good intro is more important than a lot of folk give it credit for.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yeah yeah, don't preach to the choir  I've been around minorities and that word my whole life, I know it's history , and do trust me when I tell you that, at least, in New York, no one (especially the younger generations of blacks and/or minorities) gives a flying fuck who uses the word, just HOW it's used is the issue.
> 
> The word has lost most of its significance, and its casual use of today is the factor. It doesnt really relate to slavery anymore because the black youth is just so far away from that time that they can't identify with it. Maybe for the older people it's different though
> 
> This is just what I see



I know where you coming from..didn't mean to preach nor did I say that it's use today relates to slavery, that'd be stupid..I just think that to say it don't mean shit is a step too far..It's a derogatory word after all.



erictheking said:


> a good intro is more important than a lot of folk give it credit for.



I miss the days of good intros and skits.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn I got negged for expressing my opinion on Em' Dude it's not that damn serious -_____-


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah you're right. It's still a derogatory term. I just meant, "to THAT extent" 

So how about that rap music? I hear Eminem is the best rapper ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Kanye is not the best rapper but he's far from the worst.
> 
> To say Kanye's best doesn't touch MMLP. It's silly. Even if you look at lyrics the most. An album isn't made of rhyme schemes.



I look at lyrics the most, then production value *Beats mostly*, Subject matter, and then replay value.Kanye always has good production value but he's sorely lacking everything else, for me. I never give a shit about his subject matter, his lyrics are average at best, other half are just crap. So he has just about zero replay value to me. 

MMLP and Eminem Show are Eminem at his best. To compare Kanye to something like Lose Yourself, The Way I am, Criminal, Saying Goodbye To Hollywood, or Till I Collapse, is just "silly" to me. But hey we all look for different things when it comes to music. Kanye just misses just about everything for me. Jay-Z >>> Kanye by a long shot as well.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Damn I got negged for expressing my opinion on Em' Dude it's not that damn serious -_____-



By whom?..Shark?....Shark is hilarious..I've come to think he doesn't believe half of the stuff he posts about Em..He's most likely just fucking around...No one could possibly be running for 'stan of year' as consistently as he does.

I'll rep you to balance the neg you've got. but shit's still funny as fuck though.

I'm looking for new tracks. And I mean new in the sense of released this year or last year tracks..my Ipod playlists got boring as fuck..recommendations please?

Also, I'm gonna give Kendrick Lamar a REAL try..looking for a link for his section 80 album/mixtape..if anyone can hook up..would defo be appreciated.

This is the hip-hop thread after all..We should be like a brotherhood..more recommendations and link hook-ups.._*trying to instill camaraderie just so he gets free shit..really*_


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I look at lyrics the most, then production value *Beats mostly*, Subject matter, and then replay value.Kanye always has good production value but he's sorely lacking everything else, for me. I never give a shit about his subject matter, his lyrics are average at best, other half are just crap. So he has just about zero replay value to me.
> 
> MMLP and Eminem Show are Eminem at his best. To compare Kanye to something like Lose Yourself, The Way I am, Criminal, Saying Goodbye To Hollywood, or Till I Collapse, is just "silly" to me. But hey we all look for different things when it comes to music. Kanye just misses just about everything for me. Jay-Z >>> Kanye by a long shot as well.



I can get that

I honestly look forward more to beats ie the "music" aspect.  Lyrics and flow are important too but sometimes I honestly zone out and the beats are what I really listen to.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

Shark is an entertaining guy to say the least


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

Where is the AP/Cyphon collab? I still haven't seen/heard it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Where is the AP/Cyphon collab? I still haven't seen/heard it.





Cyphon said:


> Also here is the first collab from AP and I.
> 
> cyph_Audible - on and on_mixdown.mp3 - 2.26MB



There you go.

No one is recommending tracks for me to check out? really?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know much about Kendrick Lamar. 

Appreciate the link though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I can get that
> 
> I honestly look forward more to beats ie the "music" aspect.  Lyrics and flow are important too but sometimes I honestly zone out and the beats are what I really listen to.



That's cool. In that case, Kanye has some of the best beats around.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I don't know much about Kendrick Lamar.
> 
> Appreciate the link though.



From any other artist?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I've heard both. Multiple times. Calm down.
> I should have known you were bias due to your display picture, but you need to chill. It's my opinion. Don't like it - then fuck off.





Egotism said:


> Damn I got negged for expressing my opinion on Em' Dude it's not that damn serious -_____-





PoinT_BlanK said:


> By whom?..Shark?....Shark is hilarious..I've come to think he doesn't believe half of the stuff he posts about Em..He's most likely just fucking around...No one could possibly be running for 'stan of year' as consistently as he does.


Trolls gonna troll.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

Zero Heroes - XV

Returnof4eva - Big K.R.I.T.

My top two of the year.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> By whom?..Shark?....Shark is hilarious..I've come to think he doesn't believe half of the stuff he posts about Em..He's most likely just fucking around...No one could possibly be running for 'stan of year' as consistently as he does.
> 
> I'll rep you to balance the neg you've got. but shit's still funny as fuck though.



I do believe everything I said about Em, it's not like I said he is God. I said that he is the best rapper ever, just like you say Jay-Z is, only that I say it more often and in different ways.

I negged the bitch because he was obviously attempting to get at me with his post, attempting to reconcile him will not help, because I negged you as well.

Really...What is so hard to believe in what I'm saying? I'm saying "Em is the best" and you guys say "Jay/other rapper is the best" yet I get criticized, negged, and put down while the others are never asked.

Maybe...just maybe....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Em is stylin' on your favorite rapper? 






> I'm looking for new tracks. And I mean new in the sense of released this year or last year tracks..my Ipod playlists got boring as fuck..recommendations please?


lol Ipod, that is shit, just use your phone for music.

Listen to 6 foot 7 foot by Lil Wayne, I'm sure you'd like it. :3


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Zero Heroes - XV
> 
> Returnof4eva - Big K.R.I.T.
> 
> My top two of the year.



lol Mike I recommended returnof4eva to you like some months back. Lol at recommending it back my way 

But I'll check XV. Thanks.



Bleach said:


> I posted some Blue Scholars stuff a few pages back. If you haven't already,  check them out. They have some easy, chill beats but good lyrics. I personally like "Coffee and Snow" and "No Rest for the Weary" along with some others.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar is good. I recently got introduced to him and am about to listen to his album. From what I've heard from other people, it's pretty dope.



Will check blue scholars. Thanks


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh shit you did  Just call me a regifter.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm gonna check out Returnof4eva. It keeps popping up on the site I get my mixtapes.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Shark said:


> lol Ipod, that is shit, just use your phone for music.



I use the 'Ipod function' of my Iphone. ..That's irrelevant..an Ipod or phone won't make Em's punchlines and fart noises sound any less horrible 



Shark said:


> Listen to 6 foot 7 foot by Lil Wayne, I'm sure you'd like it. :3



''Hoes gon' be hoes so I couldn't blame kim Tammy''


----------



## Egotism (Jul 3, 2011)

Also any opinions on the best mixtapes so far in 2011? I haven't listen to many. The only one I really gave a listen was Frank Ocean's


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I use the 'Ipod function' of my Iphone. ..That's irrelevant..an Ipod or phone won't make Em's punchlines and fart noises sound any less horrible


Fart noises are still better to listen to than Jay's voice...




> ''Hoes gon' be hoes so I couldn't blame kim Tammy''


What does Em have to do in order for you to believe in him? 


			
				Egotism said:
			
		

> Also any opinions on the best mixtapes so far in 2011? I haven't listen to many. The only one I really gave a listen was Frank Ocean's


Mixtape = EP so....Bad Meets Evil


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Also any opinions on the best mixtapes so far in 2011? I haven't listen to many. The only one I really gave a listen was Frank Ocean's



I liked the Soul Tape.

The instrumental & hook/chorus on this are beautiful:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXU_v2bpXWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

Tyga released an okay mixtape this year. Don't remember what it's called though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Fuck. 

Shark, I can take a neg, just do it without posting the Em audios please. Now I can't go to my Control Panel without that annoying shit playing.

What's good with that?


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

And it will happen every time you talk badly about Em.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

You're not gonna convert me to your cause like that. Infact that's just gonna alienate me from your favourite rapper even more. I thought your crusade was to get people on the Em boat?


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You're not gonna convert me to your cause like that. Infact that's just gonna alienate me from your favourite rapper even more. I thought your crusade was to get people on the Em boat?



If a donkey doesn't listen, you just whip him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Shark said:


> If a donkey doesn't listen, you just whip him.





Still, quit them annoying ass audios.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

A smod can remove them if you ask them.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Also any opinions on the best mixtapes so far in 2011? I haven't listen to many. The only one I really gave a listen was Frank Ocean's


My vote is for Elmatic.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Tyga released an okay mixtape this year. Don't remember what it's called though.



Black Thoughts 2. I liked it


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Still, quit them annoying ass audios.



Ok Ok, I promise you I'll stop and I'll rep you back and even show you how to do it...if you just say the following "Eminem is better than Jay-Z"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> A smod can remove them if you ask them.



Oh word?..thanks. Getting at a mod asap.



Shark said:


> Ok Ok, I promise you I'll stop and I'll rep you back and even show you how to do it...if you just say the following "Eminem is better than Jay-Z"



I know how to do it.

Besides, I'm not Scottie Pippen to make _#LebronIsBetterThanJordan_ type of posts.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

At least lyrically?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2011)

Discography-wise I'd put Jay-Z over Eminem personally. He's evolved as a person and you can see through his albums. Going from that unknown hustler to a more well-known monster of the rap game, to the God Hova and being that businessman to just what he is really. His sound's also evolved the far more than Eminem, he's had so many transitions in each of his periods and as a whole I'd put that over Em. His body of work is a monster. 

Nothing against Eminem but I don't think he's really changed as much nor can compete with that. I like Eminem, I even bought Recovery but no matter what I don't think I've ever fallen into the "Eminem is the best" group. Something about that and him I just don't see it. He's one of the greats but I just don't see it. Jay's changed so much and he's brought so much to the table from all different sides, different scenarios, different sounds, different levels overall with new needs and everything. That's an amazing discography. I'm glad there's others in the thread who feel the same way as me about Eminem. Personally I think it's more about his own legacy as a whole and what he's done to change hip-hop with him being a white rapper who's affects others than what he's actually brought to his albums. 

Nothing against Em but that's just my 2 cents here. Oh yeah, who was it that said most Em albums are full of funny lines, jokes, ok songs and stuff like that when comparing them to a body of work? I disagree with that comment but at the same time let me say that as a "whole" I don't think an Eminem album hits as many different sides as a Jay-Z album, that's me talking. Yeah it can be good but variety is a different story. 

Anyway, both good artists.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2011)

The Game >>>>> Jay Z


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 3, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I don't listen to hip hop, but this... is actually intelligent


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2011)

Great J Cole interview talking about the negative feedback from some fans regarding Work Out.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Discography-wise I'd put Jay-Z over Eminem personally. He's evolved as a person and you can see through his albums. Going from that unknown hustler to a more well-known monster of the rap game, to the God Hova and being that businessman to just what he is really. His sound's also evolved the far more than Eminem, he's had so many transitions in each of his periods and as a whole I'd put that over Em. His body of work is a monster.
> 
> Nothing against Eminem but I don't think he's really changed as much nor can compete with that. I like Eminem, I even bought Recovery but no matter what I don't think I've ever fallen into the "Eminem is the best" group. Something about that and him I just don't see it. He's one of the greats but I just don't see it. Jay's changed so much and he's brought so much to the table from all different sides, different scenarios, different sounds, different levels overall with new needs and everything. That's an amazing discography. I'm glad there's others in the thread who feel the same way as me about Eminem. Personally I think it's more about his own legacy as a whole and what he's done to change hip-hop with him being a white rapper who's affects others than what he's actually brought to his albums.
> 
> ...



That's a nice rant, but....how come you didn't mention lyricism?!


----------



## Vault (Jul 3, 2011)

Cashmere thoughts , I would have used Can I Live for a more hidden lyricism myself but meh.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 3, 2011)

Eminem has much more entertaining word-play and fits more rhymes into his raps, has multi-syllabic rhymes, and twists words and manipulates them to rhyme(i.e weezy with jay-z/game with Eminem); just look how he raps some of these verses:


> Some*times* I just feel like my *father*, I hate to be *bothered*
> With all of this _nonsense_ it's _constant_
> And, "Oh, it's his lyrical _content_ -
> - the song 'Guilty _Conscience_' has _gotten_ such _rotten_ _responses_"
> ...


Sorry, but Jay can't match. He may do Em's basic style - and not as frequent - but this shit is dope.


> Yesterday *my dog died*, *I hog tied a ho, tied* her in a *bow*
> Said next *time* you *blow* up try to spit *a flow*
> You wanna criti_cize_ *dog* _try_ a little *mo*
> I'm *so* _tired_ of this I could *blow*, _fire_ in the *hole*
> ...



And even in freestyles, Jay has nothing to compare to Dispicable...


----------



## Deweze (Jul 3, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I'm gonna check out Returnof4eva. It keeps popping up on the site I get my mixtapes.



crazy              .


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> The College Dropout and Late Registration are great fucking albums. To say they aren't near MMLP or the Black Album is blasphemous.





Parallax said:


> You're right, it's much better.



 all the way.


Shark said:


> Eminem has much more entertaining word-play and fits more rhymes into his raps, has multi-syllabic rhymes, and twists words and manipulates them to rhyme(i.e weezy with jay-z/game with Eminem); just look how he raps some of these verses:


It depends, sometimes Em just talks stupid shit.
You tried to recommend Fack...fack...seriously? If I was going to recommend anything Em did, fack would probably be so far down the list I don't think it would actually be on the paper.




> Sorry, but Jay can't match. He may do Em's basic style - and not as frequent - but this shit is dope.


Rhyming isn't everything.
That song bored the hell out of me too btw.
"Yesterday my dog died" 





> And even in freestyles, Jay has nothing to compare to Dispicable...


I highly doubt despicable was off the top of his dome. 

Question people...

Joe Budden vs Crooked I.
Who is the smart money on ?


----------



## Haruko (Jul 3, 2011)

KN vs Shark is a fan war that will never end


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EZhos99ehbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

Shark I think you're mistaking your personal preference for what is better. Something like that is all dependent on what _you_ like and enjoy. You obviously love Em, but another person may not be able to stand his music. Your problem is that you can't or won't say, "I don't like Jay, but I can respect his lyricism. I understand his style is just not for me." Instead you say something like "Jay is no Eminem and is no where close!" And you gotta understand everything a artist puts out isn't great or even good. Even if you like it. We all like some kind of shit. I listen to some Gucci and Waka and Travis Porter. I know their shit is not good. It isn't. I can still like it for what it is though. It's party music. Some of Em's songs are shit. Some of Jay's songs are shit and the same can be said for any artist.

You gotta understand when it comes to style it's not some kind of ladder where you can only go up and down. It's more like a web. You know, like free flowing. You're not restricted to just two directions. It's not clear cut and it isn't black or white. 

That's where all this shit gets so annoying. People think their "favorite" is synonymous with "best" when there is no best, only what *you* prefer.

/twocentscan'tbefuckedwiththisanylonger


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2011)

I never understood the "em is lyrically superior"
It's arguable since it's up to the viewers perception, but Jay z is in the same grouping as Eminem lyrically.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Em has better wordplay (or used to) then Jay ever had IMO. Lyrically id say em was B+ through A level while Jay is C/B level. His older stuff was good but I have to count his newer shit too.

Lyrically they dont matchup to Goat tier like Elzhi or somebody.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't believe I posted that. How did I get caught up in an "X" is better than "Y" thing. smh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok new topic. 

Elzhi? Is he really that good lyrically or is that just an over-exaggeration?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2011)

I think you should listen to Elmatic and judge for yourself. He has other great stuff but nothing is topping his last project.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2011)

I just saw the video in your link. Hmm, I think it might be worth listening to. Then again, whenever I see someone rapping over a Nas instrumental from Illmatic I think of Nas so idk. Then again, who am I to talk. On my mixtape I'm rapping over a classic Nas track from that album which I really SHOULDN'T be but it's a new twist to it. 

I'll check it out now, I'll download it.

EDIT: And Ryshon posted a new song just now. Check it out everywhere. 

jade: retrieve package


----------



## Deweze (Jul 3, 2011)

lol tell me more


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ok new topic.
> 
> Elzhi? Is he really that good lyrically or is that just an over-exaggeration?



His lyrical skills are unquestionable. LayZ's not lying about ELmatic, it's pure fucking gold.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Rhyming isn't everything.
> That song bored the hell out of me too btw.
> "Yesterday my dog died"







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> whenever I see someone rapping over a Nas instrumental from Illmatic I think of Nas so idk.



El made them joints his. 

btw Bleach I checked Blue Scholars 'No Rest For The Weary' really dope. Will check more.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It depends, sometimes Em just talks stupid shit.


Did you miss the verse I just posted?


> You tried to recommend Fack...fack...seriously? If I was going to recommend anything Em did, fack would probably be so far down the list I don't think it would actually be on the paper.


Was a joke. 




> *Rhyming isn't everything.*
> That song bored the hell out of me too btw.
> "Yesterday my dog died"



Except that is irrelevant, because *we are* talking about rhyming here...




> I highly doubt despicable was off the top of his dome.


It's written, but it still doesn't matter, because all of Jay's written freestyles don't compare. And that's a fact you will obviously concede to when you quote this. :Zaru


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 4, 2011)

Shark said:


> > Now I would never diss my own mama just to get recognition, take a second to listen who you
> > think this record is dissin', but put yourself in my position, just try to envision witnessin'
> > your Mama poppin' prescription pills in the kitchen, bitchin' that someone's always goin'
> > through her purse and shits missin', going through public housing systems, victim of
> > ...



The hell?!?! 

any half-decent lyricist would top that.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 4, 2011)

It wouldn't be Jay-Z.

What about The Way I am? as usual you ignore the most important evidence I present.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

Shark said:


> Did you miss the verse I just posted?


That doesn't change that he says sometimes says straight stupid shit 
..
...
25 to life is better then CoM.



> Except that is irrelevant, because *we are* talking about rhyming here...


Rhyming is not everything when it's about being a lyricist.



> It's written, but it still doesn't matter, because all of Jay's written freestyles don't compare. And that's a fact you will obviously concede to when you quote this. :Zaru


I don't listen to enough Jay to argue this.


Is Yelawolf a good rapper or did Em just pick up a scrub?


----------



## Kisame (Jul 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> That doesn't change that he says sometimes says straight stupid shit
> ..
> ...
> 25 to life is better then CoM.


CoM?




> Rhyming is not everything when it's about being a lyricist.


It is however a very important part 

Saying you are bored from a song like On Fire and disregarding the lyricism in it just cause of a dog line...



> I don't listen to enough Jay to argue this.


it honestly wouldn't matter either way.



> Is Yelawolf a good rapper or did Em just pick up a scrub?


Haven't checked the guy's raps before, but using common sense:

Em signed him => He is good.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it wrong that straight lyricism bores me if it doesn't have good music to back it up

It's like a good singer with a shitty backing band I'd rather just skip it.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2011)

> Just listen to anything from the Eminem Show (Sing for the moment, cleaning out my closet)



Sing for the moment is my favourite eminem song


----------



## Egotism (Jul 4, 2011)

Watch The Throne Official Cover. Also you can now pre-order it


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

That cover is fucking with my mind...


Shark said:


> CoM?


Typo'd my shortening of cleaning out my closet 



> It is however a very important part
> 
> Saying you are bored from a song like On Fire and disregarding the lyricism in it just cause of a dog line...


It's not just because of the dog line, it was just a boring song.
Especially compared to everything else.





> Haven't checked the guy's raps before, but using common sense:
> 
> Em signed him => He is good.


Or he's a gimmick or a cash cow.
Wary to listen to him, did my casual wiki search on him and couldn't find anything that seemed alluring.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> His lyrical skills are unquestionable. LayZ's not lying about ELmatic, it's pure fucking gold.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> El made them joints his.


Completely agree. See, that's the thing about classic songs. If you rap over them bring your own style, make them yours and just overall turn them into your songs. On my mixtape I did 4 classic songs out of the whole 15 song set, the others are original, and I made sure each and every one of them hit home and made them my own. For how to make Elmatic as good as it is and have the Nas blueprints to it, that's impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Is it wrong that straight lyricism bores me if it doesn't have good music to back it up
> 
> It's like a good singer with a shitty backing band I'd rather just skip it.



Depends how good the emcee is. The best ones can make weak beats irrelevant.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 4, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Depends how good the emcee is. The best ones can make weak beats irrelevant.



Most here would agree that Nas is one of the best..still..His production/beat selection prevents me from being a more avid fan..

so the music side of things, at least for me, are more or less as important as lyrical ability and delivery+charisma.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDGJd1LwQ64[/YOUTUBE]

K-Lash-Nek-Off. 



> Many men ran prang cuz my nine flows better than taliban
> still ban shows
> Spit flows over bhangra
> spit so cold make you shok out like it was soka
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not talking about whether weak production detracts from the quality of music (obviously does). But would you skip music for it? Take Nas in his prime circa 1994-95. I wouldn't give that a miss if he was rhyming over fresh air for 30 minutes, average beats defo wouldn't matter.

As for Nas' career/music, I judge him on his best stuff, as I'd do with any other rapper. I've always been a massive Nas fan but his music post God's Son has been patchy and I don't really listen to it.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Re15lxqXErw[/YOUTUBE]

and just cause ive been listening to it alot

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]5OM1Df4nC1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Watch The Throne Official Cover. Also you can now pre-order it



Plenty of Illuminati symbolism here



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Most here would agree that Nas is one of the best..still..His production/beat selection prevents me from being a more avid fan..
> 
> so the music side of things, at least for me, are more or less as important as lyrical ability and delivery+charisma.
> 
> ...



That was tough


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2011)

We're all nigras.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2011)

Stop talking about pointless words 

I'm gonna check out Elzhi (sp?) any recommendations


----------



## LayZ (Jul 4, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Great J Cole interview talking about the negative feedback from some fans regarding Work Out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 4, 2011)

Nas beat selection has always held him back.  I can admit that.  Jay z has better production over all.  But no one rides a beat like nas.

To me Eminems rhyme scheme isn't easy listening.  Its more like mood music. Nas you can play all times of day easy listening rap.

Em is talented no doubt but I can only take him in doses.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 4, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Blood > skin color IMO. The issue for him would be that people wouldn't know



I don't want to make a big argument or anything but blood isn't the first thing people see. It doesn't bug me when people say it, it's all about context, I don't care if it has an a or an er, sometimes you just need something to say to get your frustrations out and I get that.
However still if we're going to be playing exclusives because of race, the lightskin calling it, is playing the best of both worlds. The benefits of light/white skin in a somewhat racist world plus all the black "perks". Might as well just extend the shit to everyone. The hell we gonna let some people have a word to drop in their rhymes, intelligently  or not, and then tell everyone else to fuck off from teh word .

My blood is my blood, my skin is my skin, and both are my genes, none thicker then the other.



Audible Phonetics said:


> To me Eminems rhyme scheme isn't easy listening.  Its more like mood music. Nas you can play all times of day easy listening rap.


Depends I guess. I find Em as some pretty easy listening but more so if your going for the infinite album. People trash on the production and shit but I find it really fun to listen to during a commute.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8m9le_Bhsg[/YOUTUBE]

common > all


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2011)

I can listen to Common all the time any time.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghANr5j-JZU[/YOUTUBE]
I know there is a new Common and Nas track but this one will always be my favorite.




ensoriki said:


> Depends I guess. I find Em as some pretty easy listening but more so if your going for the infinite album. People trash on the production and shit but I find it really fun to listen to during a commute.


I don't have a problem listening to Infinite either.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I can listen to Common all the time any time.



that's because he usually has strong production work to back him up.

He's really an excellent example of being a strong lyricist but also having a great ear for music.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 5, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I don't have a problem listening to Infinite either.



My favorite Em song

[YOUTUBE]uuJyJcZgFVA[/YOUTUBE]

Dont even know why.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That was tough



Indeed 

Loving the Common love.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAp0zlbcMcs&amp;feature=player_embedded#at=28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

stop trolling with them Game vids


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 5, 2011)

Remember this song?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

New York got all the fucking songs


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 5, 2011)

The Game is taking over


----------



## Da Realest (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone listened Big Sean's album it's actually too sick


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2011)

> Clayton Hill: Dawoud Muhammad Murdered Notorious B.I.G., I Was An Accessory After The Fact
> Clayton Hill, a former member of the Nation of Islam and currently incarcerated at a federal prison in Chicago, has come forward and told HipHopDX.com that he played an accessory to the murder of rapper Notorious BIG after the fact, and knows who shot and killed the rapper.
> 
> BIG, or Christopher Wallace, was killed while driving away from a party in Los Angeles on March 9, 1997. Hill claims that, acting under orders from a higher-up at Muhammad Mosque #15 in Atlanta, he met at a Greyhound station a man from Los Angeles who called himself Dawoud Muhammad and took from him possession of a firearm that he claimed he used to shoot the rapper.
> ...



am i late?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 5, 2011)

eh. Dude has a book coming out soon so..it could be for publicity purposes..


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 5, 2011)

This guy has old skl style hip hop.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 5, 2011)

Da Realest said:


> Has anyone listened Big Sean's album it's actually too sick



Yeah, so far its the best "Mainstream" Hip-Hop album this year so far. Not counting MBDTF


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2011)

I quite liked Self Made.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Yeah, so far its the best "Mainstream" Hip-Hop album this year so far. Not counting MBDTF



huh             .


----------



## Air D (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody listen to Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

Go there.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Jul 5, 2011)

I like EVERY single song on Infinite; Never 2 Far and Infinite being my favorites.

MMLP/TEM
Recovery
SSLP/Relapse
Infinite

OFWGKTA (sp?) said they are fans of Em in an interview, that's what I mostly know about them.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRxHRSDNKD4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbkifnmBMzU[/YOUTUBE]

Songs about black people  Good emotions/lyrics in here


----------



## Kisame (Jul 5, 2011)

N.Y state of mind and Memory lane are one of my favorite tracks


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 5, 2011)

i use to blare the hell outta that spaceship song from college dropout
i remember in like 7th grade that slow jamz song was the funniest shit ever cause of the video


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a great video.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VJeWMmFWUgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 5, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> i use to blare the hell outta that spaceship song from college dropout
> i remember in like 7th grade that slow jamz song was the funniest shit ever cause of the video



Kanye gives out good albums.
Dude is top tier for a reason


----------



## Egotism (Jul 6, 2011)

Welp! Seans first week numbers isn't that strong no matter how anyone puts it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 6, 2011)

> _I’m just doing better than what everybody projected - Big Sean_


 ....


----------



## Egotism (Jul 7, 2011)

Scratch Big Sean off the albums I'm expecting this year. J. Cole album is turning into a _'detox'_ thing. Watch The Throne finally has a date. So I guess thats it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 7, 2011)

Some MC's from my hood.  Shout out to Garden State
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDoUnzZTyWU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Know a couple cats.

11:23 16 the rebel is NICE!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 7, 2011)

Egotism said:


> J. Cole album is turning into a _'detox'_ thing. Watch The Throne finally has a date. So I guess thats it.



How so?

it finally has a title and release date..


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll believe it when if finally comes out.

and having a title don't mean anything


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone heard the _Die Hard_ snippet from Detox? 

Sounds pretty good IMO.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 7, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Scratch Big Sean off the albums I'm expecting this year. J. Cole album is turning into a _'detox'_ thing. Watch The Throne finally has a date. So I guess thats it.



J Cole's album is scheduled to release 27th September. , totally not like Detox.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 7, 2011)

Die Hard was nice.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNemrV8wyP4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

im probably late but

lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2011)

What's this I'm hearing about Ryshon Jones and No Limit Records


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 7, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What's this I'm hearing about Ryshon Jones and No Limit Records


He kids around a lot. Where did you get that info from?

He'd never join a label as shitty as that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2011)

twitter.jpg


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah it was a joke. No one signs up with them anymore.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deweze (Jul 7, 2011)

jajajajajaja


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2011)

Apparently J. Cole wants to release a mixtape before his album... that's what I heard anyway..


----------



## Deweze (Jul 7, 2011)

what do you mean that's what you _heard?_


That's what he said


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

He also said the album wouldn't be called Cole World


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]d2BNDqcd6H4[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Edward Elric you rascal you


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Apparently J. Cole wants to release a mixtape before his album... that's what I heard anyway..





Deweze said:


> what do you mean that's what you _heard?_
> 
> 
> That's what he said



OK then that's what I heard from him then


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't you hate it when 12 yr old kids comment on youtube about how 2pac was the best because he never rapped about bitches, o rly?  These kids try and pretend they knew about 90s hip hop lol.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 8, 2011)

What's funnier is saying he is the best lyricist, I mean it's O.K to like him for being real and whatnot, but really...the best lyricist?


----------



## Mongolia (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IAQz93clqE[/YOUTUBE]

This man's a genius.
Just listen to it's lyrics.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Who _is_ the best lyricist Shark?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2011)

Shark said:


> What's funnier is saying he is the best lyricist, I mean it's O.K to like him for being real and whatnot, but really...the best lyricist?



He was a pretty fucking amazing lyricist. Not so much his wordplay and all that, but the meaning behind his music was amazing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who _is_ the best lyricist Shark?



I wonder if this is a sarcastic question.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 8, 2011)

Will smith is


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2011)

Parents just don't understand


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a banger if there ever was one


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 8, 2011)

only people that dont really know to much about hiphop think Tupac is the best at anything cause thats what mtv forced down everyone's throats


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2011)

Jazzy Jeff is still crazy with the turntables.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0ZhqlDd40as[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2011)

Yo, I'm late but how come no one told me Wiz Khalifa has some good music? Black and Yellow wasn't a good estimation of his talent. I've been bumping this all of last night and all today so far. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWe26D0nDMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2011)

Wiz has a lot of decent shit. He's like a better Cudi minus the singing and weird stuff.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuck Black and Yellow

His Mixtapes > Studio Albums


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont really like him at all


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hYC-_KLdh8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2011)

Prince of the City 2 & Flight School are my favourite Wiz mixtapes. Definitely > Studio Albums.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2011)

Kush + OJ
Cabin Fever
How Fly

And let's not forget that Curren$y Spitta


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oFzNiX_yxtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

eh

Vinnie Paz is too pissed off most of the time for me to really enjoy him.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 8, 2011)

Some of his verses are really good...and some aren't 

i wish i could find the video on youtube where some people make fun of him. This guy that looks like him has a dart board with different lines tapped to it, and he just throws darts to put the lines together. It was funny as hell


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 8, 2011)

Pusha T and Tyler the Creator-Trouble on my Mind.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 8, 2011)

pretty good. Thats a weird combination though


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2011)

Weird combo indeed.....but it rides.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WQn5hr9Ads&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2011)

Was just listening to LAX 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGyuqbM7dyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2011)

Was just listening to LAX 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGyuqbM7dyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> only people that dont really know to much about hiphop think Tupac is the best at anything cause thats what mtv forced down everyone's throats



No.

I know alot about hip-hop and still think Pac should be up there for best at plenty things.

let's not act like it's mostly mtv viewers that rate Pac highly, some of the more hardcore hip-hop fans and 'knowledgeable' heads do too.


----------



## God (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree, Pac is one of the best lyricists of all time.

Who was that guy giving Shark the lecture about different types of lyricism? Rhyme schemes indeed are not the only type of lyricism, but then again neither is wordplay. Message is another type and I defy anyone to name me a rapper with a more powerful and strongly delivered message than Pac.

Till then, Pac = top tier, full stop


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I agree, Pac is one of the best lyricists of all time.
> 
> Who was that guy giving Shark the lecture about different types of lyricism? Rhyme schemes indeed are not the only type of lyricism, but then again neither is wordplay. Message is another type and I defy anyone to name me a rapper with a more powerful and strongly delivered message than Pac.
> 
> Till then, Pac = top tier, full stop


It was me and I agree with this as well. Pac was one of the best lyricists of all time.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> No.
> 
> I know alot about hip-hop and still think Pac should be up there for best at plenty things.
> 
> let's not act like it's mostly mtv viewers that rate Pac highly, some of the more hardcore hip-hop fans and 'knowledgeable' heads do too.



He's just not as good as he was made out to be... Rapping wise, he's barely above average. I`ve heard so much better


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I would never say Pac had crazy rhyme schemes or anything like that, but that's not why I listen to him. Lyricist or not, dude was REAL.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 9, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> He's just not as good as he was made out to be... Rapping wise, he's barely above average. I`ve heard so much better



I agree with this, if we're talking all around talent then Pac is a renaissance man but as far as mcing, pac couldn't hang on a track with biggie but that's just me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> Rapping wise, he's barely above average.



Define 'rapping wise'...

barely above average?..you can only be talking about rhyme schemes..

Dude knew how to write and structure a song(choruses/bridges/verses), flow was always piff, multies were there, imagery was nice, good with the references, arguably the best at evoking emotional reaction from audience, has one of the broadest ranges of substance matter in his songs/albums..fuck you mean barely above average at rapping?

and if you're talking about rhyme schemes..not having the best rhyme schemes doesn't equate at not being a contender for best 'rapper'..there's more to rapping than rhyme schemes..

it has been said in this tread over and over.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 9, 2011)

What makes a rap artist "real"? Some people think that Rick Ross is "real".
 When I listen to his(pac's) music there is a certain sincerity that can't be denied, but when I look at the progression of his character I can't help but think he was living a faux persona based on the company he kept. Pac was real in some sense, but fake in others. The ulta thug shit imo was not the real Pac, it was Death Row scripting a character, Pac was not a goon but an actor who played that role well.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 9, 2011)

When I say real I mean that it made you feel what he wanted it to. Maybe it was a poor choice of words. But for me at least I feel something listening to his shit. I'm not really the best at articulating myself.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Define 'rapping wise'...
> 
> barely above average?..you can only be talking about rhyme schemes..
> 
> ...



lyrics, similes, metaphors, wittiness, cant think of anything tupac said that was witty, punchlines, cant think of of any of his lines that ever actually hit hard. Delivery, flow, wordplay, multi-syllable rhyme schemes,ect

and as for his message or whatever, u think he had a strong message? Why? cause of _Changes_ and _dear momma_? Plus he's a hypocrit, treat women right? I`m pretty sure he talked about fucking sluts and said bitch in nearly every song. Bettering his race? aha i bet he smoked, drank, and ate bad everyday as well. He rapped alot about killin weak pussies. I guess thats cool


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 9, 2011)

Plus i just think he's fake as fuck. Its like some wannabe black muslim claiming to be god body after they snort a line of coke backstage


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like someone has a personal problem with Pac

oh and the wittiness factor is stupid since there are a lot of rappers that fall short of that.  Doesn't make them any less of an MC


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

It's like going ALL WRITERS MUST BE ABLE TO WRITE IN EXPLICIT DETAIL ABOUT THEIR SETTING TO BE GOOD WRITERS


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Sounds like someone has a personal problem with Pac
> 
> oh and the wittiness factor is stupid since there are a lot of rappers that fall short of that.  Doesn't make them any less of an MC



Not really. I like him alright, i just dont think he's the best. Like many people claim


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I can't help but think he was living a faux persona based on the company he kept.



Don't we all?...at least at some stage in our lives..



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The ulta thug shit imo was not the real Pac, it was Death Row scripting a character, Pac was not a goon but an actor who played that role well.



I never looked at Pac as 'ultra-thug'..infact, IIRC he tried to explain and give a different meaning to his whole 'thug life' movement than the first most tend to assume it to be when coming across the concept of 'thug life'

Also, going by what we know or seen of him..dude could claim 'street/thug/gangsta'..I mean..your average Joe doesn't exactly go around distributing controlled narcotics nor does he get involved in as many shoot-outs Pac did..

Why do some people assume that there can't be more to a thug/gangbanger than the thug side?..If there is, they usually dismiss dude like.._Oh the thug isn't the real him..._



.ProFound. said:


> lyrics, similes, metaphors, wittiness, cant think of anything tupac said that was witty, punchlines, cant think of of any of his lines that ever actually hit hard. Delivery, flow, wordplay, multi-syllable rhyme schemes,ect



Why are you breaking multies, similes/metas/punches as if they aren't part of rhyme schemes?...As I thought, you're talking about rhyme schemes..me and god knows how many other members already said there's more to rapping than that..otherwise Big Pun, Big L, Canibus, Chino XL, etc would be more celebrated and applauded than what they are..no?

How can one question Pac's delivery if that's one of the reasons most attribute him the 'realness' factor?

Wittiness?..really?..Pac wasn't witty?..How do you go about writing based on true story songs like Brenda's Baby without being witty?..the fuck?

or do you mean..'_I split a O in a half and now it's a parenthesis_' type of witty?..



.ProFound. said:


> and as for his message or whatever, u think he had a strong message? Why? cause of _Changes_ and _dear momma_?



I don't recall saying he had a strong message..what I said was:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> arguably the best at evoking emotional reaction from audience, has one of the broadest ranges of substance matter in his songs/albums..





.ProFound. said:


> Plus he's a hypocrit, treat women right? I`m pretty sure he talked about fucking sluts and said bitch in nearly every song. Bettering his race? aha i bet he smoked, drank, and ate bad everyday as well. He rapped alot about killin weak pussies. I guess thats cool



So because there's more than one side to his artistry he's an hypocrite?

Music is often written depending on the mood of the artist..If the artist is in a dark place, the music might reflect that and vice-versa..I don't recall dude telling me to be him nor what's right or wrong..You listen to the music and choose what to be influenced by..


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Are there still people over the age of 12 that gives a flying fuck if a rapper does or did what he says in his raps?

Anyone who does that his a pussy of the highest calibur, it's like gossipping over the latest magazine shit.
"ooh Oprah got a new kitchen, can you believe that?"
"ooh Lloyd banks says in X song that he would do X to X person...omfg this is so heated".

Pussies of the highest calibur.


The music is supposed to take you somewhere and there need not be any connection between the rapper and what he says.
I see people Q_Q all the time over Rick Ross, or Wayne, or Snoop, or there mama because they rapped some shit that isn't true for their life. So what, the music is meant to entertain you, it's not an autobiography. .

Contradictory messages outside of interviews don't mean nothing.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why are you breaking multies, similes/metas/punches as if they aren't part of rhyme schemes?...As I thought, you're talking about rhyme schemes..me and god knows how many other members already said there's more to rapping than that..otherwise Big Pun, Big L, Canibus, Chino XL, etc would be more celebrated and applauded than what they are..no?


Cause they're not. They're different things. A rhyme scheme is a pattern of rhyming words. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Wittiness?..really?..Pac wasn't witty?..How do you go about writing based on true story songs like Brenda's Baby without being witty?..the fuck?
> 
> or do you mean..'_I split a O in a half and now it's a parenthesis_' type of witty?..


Yes like that, except better. Thats not a great example



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't recall saying he had a strong message..what I said was:


then i guess i missed ur point


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are there still people over the age of 12 that gives a flying fuck if a rapper does or did what he says in his raps?
> 
> Anyone who does that his a pussy of the highest calibur, it's like gossipping over the latest magazine shit.
> "ooh Oprah got a new kitchen, can you believe that?"
> ...



Word. 

Though I do believe a sense of authenticity has to be kept. But not as far as some dudes in this thread want..



.ProFound. said:


> Cause they're not. They're different things. A rhyme scheme is a pattern of rhyming words.



Not necessarily.

multies/punches/metas/similies are part of rhyme schemes as they are included in rhyme schemes.



.ProFound. said:


> Yes like that, except better. Thats not a great example



That's a punch/meta..why mention 'wittiness'  if what you want is punches/metas?..you had already mentioned punches/metas before..

Not everybody goes for punchlines/metas as a way of showcasing 'wittiness'..reason why I mentioned that writing songs like Brenda's Baby display wittiness..



.ProFound. said:


> then i guess i missed ur point



I forgive you. lol.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

say what you will you'll never get more authentic than ODB


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m3aIXuo3tl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oX1ou2tCx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> *lyrics, similes, metaphors, wittiness, cant think of anything tupac said that was witty, punchlines, cant think of of any of his lines that ever actually hit hard. Delivery, flow, wordplay, multi-syllable rhyme schemes,ect*
> 
> and as for his message or whatever, u think he had a strong message? Why? cause of _Changes_ and _dear momma_? Plus he's a hypocrit, treat women right? I`m pretty sure he talked about fucking sluts and said bitch in nearly every song. Bettering his race? aha i bet he smoked, drank, and ate bad everyday as well. He rapped alot about killin weak pussies. I guess thats cool



Who fits all of these? 

And his flow isn't on point? The fuck...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkJA6SYwa94[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyhSIlbhSnU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7JuArhpTB8[/YOUTUBE]

You crazy man...


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 9, 2011)

Naw, aha. I`m not. I just like hiphop. Its whatever
and i didn't even say his flow was bad. Someone asked what i meant by "rapping wise". I wasn't specifically talkin about tupac then, so yea.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Kittan (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_rkE6ZGL8vE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Jul 10, 2011)

> Leave it to hip-hop’s smoothest star to break up the tension in a crowded room.
> 
> “Why don’t you sit on the floor,” Jay-Z, clad in a Yankees cap, white v-neck tee, and matching shell-toe Adidas, asked the few people lingering around the entrance to his Mercer Hotel suite in Manhattan’s Soho last night. “We can make it like camp.” The revered rhymer invited friends and a select few journalists for an early listen of Watch the Throne, his long-awaited full-length collaboration with Kanye West (who was notably absent from the evening).
> 
> ...



I'm excited


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> lyrics, similes, metaphors, wittiness, cant think of anything tupac said that was witty, punchlines, cant think of of any of his lines that ever actually hit hard. Delivery, flow, wordplay, multi-syllable rhyme schemes,ect



How about stop looking at lines, and start looking at the LYRICS. An entire song possibly.



> and as for his message or whatever, u think he had a strong message? Why? cause of _Changes_ and _dear momma_? Plus he's a hypocrit, treat women right? I`m pretty sure he talked about fucking sluts and said bitch in nearly every song. Bettering his race? aha i bet he smoked, drank, and ate bad everyday as well. He rapped alot about killin weak pussies. I guess thats cool



Fuck yeah, because of Changes and Dead Mama  Ever heard of I Don't give a darn?

Saying bitch doesn't equate to actually abusing them, neither does having sex.. 

And what's it to you if he's a hypocrite? As if that changes his subject in anyways, or makes him less right. You're likely a hypocrite too, everyone is.

For starters, he tried to get blacks to stop killing each other everyday. Didn't Obama smoke weed? Now he's the first black President.

"He rapped about killing weak pussies"

Really? How much of Pac's work have you listened to?


----------



## BrickStyle (Jul 10, 2011)

Pok?mon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IAQz93clqE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This man's a genius.
> Just listen to it's lyrics.



Please, that man is nothing in comparison to this man.

This is a true genius. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPNlRgFOJQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruko (Jul 10, 2011)

Realness is one of the most overrated factors in hiphop


----------



## Kisame (Jul 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who _is_ the best lyricist Shark?


Em.


crazymtf said:


> He was a pretty fucking amazing lyricist. *Not so much his wordplay* and all that, but the meaning behind his music was amazing.


Too bad. 


crazymtf said:


> Who fits all of these?


....



I remember when I first came here someone redirected me to you as "a fellow Eminem fan" and apparently....you're not.

Who do you _think_ fits all of these..?




Haruko said:


> Realness is one of the most overrated factors in hiphop


Depends on the listener.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2011)

Haruko said:


> Realness is one of the most overrated factors in hiphop



I think the word(s) real/realness just get thrown around as a way of describing a mash up of the following:

delivery
Emotion/passion
charisma/persona
credibility/authenticity

I don't know J. Cole but after avidly devouring his music I get the feeling he's a 'genuine' guy..And an important part of the hip-hop ethos is dedicated to being 'genuine'..

so yeah, it's important to some.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are there still people over the age of 12 that gives a flying fuck if a rapper does or did what he says in his raps?



I definitely give a flying fuck. I think it is one of the most important things for a rapper to have. Scratch that, I think it is one of the most important things for any artist to have.

Don't get me wrong, I will still listen to music that I know isn't truly authentic for the artist but I place far more value and respect on artists who truly are genuine. 

I hate country music and one of my favorite artists is Taylor Swift. She basically just puts her diary into music and puts herself out there. No different than Eminem really and he is another favorite of mine.

It especially applies when someone is bragging or really talking very specifically about themselves. It is just annoying when the person isn't being real. If the artists however is talking about what if's or storytelling then it is far more acceptable.



> The music is supposed to take you somewhere and there need not be any connection between the rapper and what he says.



There does if they are specifically talking about being genuine and how they live. If they are telling a story of someone else then yes, they can take you somewhere. If it is supposed to be about them then it should be true.



> So what, the music is meant to entertain you, *it's not an autobiography*. .



According to _them_ it is (at least most of the time). That said, it should be honest, not a bunch of braggadocious bullshit.



> Contradictory messages outside of interviews don't mean nothing.



Now you are smartining up. A lot of raps mean *nothing* because they are fake bullshit. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think the word(s) real/realness just get thrown around as a way of describing a mash up of the following:
> 
> delivery
> Emotion/passion
> ...



Bold is the only one that applies to "real/realness". I am not sure where you got the rest but anyone who includes them in their definition of real needs a dictionary. 

When someone says "I'm real" they aren't talking about how well they sound on the mic with delivery. They are talking about how honest what they say is.....More or less.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I definitely give a flying fuck. I think it is one of the most important things for a rapper to have. Scratch that, I think it is one of the most important things for any artist to have.



But isn't _entertaining_ part of artistry?..Sometimes one feels the need to 'make-up' a character for entertainment/artistic purposes..




> It especially applies when someone is bragging or really talking very specifically about themselves. It is just annoying when the person isn't being real. If the artists however is talking about what if's or storytelling then it is far more acceptable.



I agree to some extent, reason why I said an element/sense of authenticity has to be kept..But I certainly don't expect a 'mafioso rapper' to be pushing 20 ki's of coke a day..



> If they are telling a story of someone else then yes, they can take you somewhere. If it is supposed to be about them then it should be true.



I look at it like: '_be creative with the truth_'..I don't mind exaggeration just as long as the basis for it are somewhat genuine..



Cyphon said:


> Bold is the only one that applies to "real/realness". I am not sure where you got the rest but anyone who includes them in their definition of real needs a dictionary.
> 
> When someone says "I'm real" they aren't talking about how well they sound on the mic with delivery. They are talking about how honest what they say is.....More or less.



Delivery is a means to an end. If you put energy/emotion in the way you deliver your raps, it's easier for one to find it 'believable'..There are rappers that when they say 'I'll fuck you up' or something similar..You actually get the feeling they would if you crossed them..i.e. DMX..others..well, will get the '_sit your ass down somewhere_' reaction from the listeners..

That covers delivery, emotion/passion.

Regarding charisma/persona..I find 'real' a very subjective word and matter when it comes to hip-hop..But if a dude's consistent and constant with the way he carries himself(if that makes any sense)..Like, being truthful and coming off as honest about his motivations, pleasures and goals, no blatant gimmickry..Then for what it is..he's 'real' to me..

so yeah, I still stick by this:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think the word(s) real/realness just get thrown around as a way of describing a mash up of the following:
> 
> delivery
> Emotion/passion
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2011)

Shark said:


> Em.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> ...



Em had to WORK on his flow to get to this point. His flow was good on SSLP, Better on MMLP, Fucking fantastic on Eminem show. Now he's trying a little to hard, a lot of his flow feels off now days. 

And I am a fan of Em. I think he's one of the best rappers. You just like his dick in your ass, and I just like listening to his music. Doesn't mean he's god and it doesn't mean he hasn't made shit music. Rain Man, Fack, Smack That, Big Weenie. List goes on, Em has made some terrible fucking songs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You just like his dick in your ass, and I just like listening to his music.



                        .


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Shark is very entertaining


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

Shark reminds me of those sad 14 year old kids who only listen to one artist and try desperately hard to fit in

it's kinda sad.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Shark reminds me of those sad 14 year old kids who only listen to one artist and try desperately hard to fit in
> 
> it's kinda sad.


1. I'm not 14

2. I don't only listen to Em.

3. I'm not trying to "fit in"..

meh...


crazymtf said:


> Em had to WORK on his flow to get to this point. His flow was good on SSLP, Better on MMLP, Fucking fantastic on Eminem show. Now he's trying a little to hard, a lot of his flow feels off now days.
> 
> And I am a fan of Em. I think he's one of the best rappers. *You just like his dick in your ass*, and I just like listening to his music. Doesn't mean he's god and it doesn't mean he hasn't made shit music. Rain Man, Fack, Smack That, Big Weenie. List goes on, Em has made some terrible fucking songs.



?

Big Weenie is his only bad song really, Rain man is good, Smack that is OK, Fack is fucking great.

He's simply versatile. And he's the best lyricist (which is the main point).

also @*bolded*...I would appreciate if you tone down the language...


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Shark Fack is terrible


----------



## LayZ (Jul 10, 2011)

Shark likes the attention he gets from derailing whatever the current topic of discussion is. He'll do this by making an exaggerated fanboy statement, insults, marginalizing common sense, or just negging someone's post he doesn't like. Sometimes he'll play the victim by claiming that he's just expressing his opinion like everyone else. But he only has one never changing opinion that will generate pointless arguments if people don't recognize his motives. 

I don't think Shark should be banned or anything, but people should be aware his intentions. If you think its amusing then play into it, otherwise don't indulge him. It is what it is.

Shark if I've misread you, feel free to prove me wrong by adding something relevant to the discussion that doesn't revolve around "Em > ____" in your future posts.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think that realness is overrated, I think an artist should have a great deal of it. On that same token I don't think over exaggerating is a problem if used the right way. Like say Jay-Z's entire crack references. He's sold crack, a good amount of it but some of the stuff he says is clearly exaggerated. That's how some things are. However if Jay-Z's says something that is completely a lie and not real, like sort of how Rick Ross says he has helicopters, super mega expensive boats and all this other Miami Vice crap he claims he has, I can't respect that. Sure it might sound cool but still. 

Like when my mixtape comes out (probably August) you guys wouldn't want to hear me lying about selling so much crack even Nicki Minaj's ass would overdose right? I don't do that, it's not real.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 10, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Shark likes the attention he gets from derailing whatever the current topic of discussion is. He'll do this by making an exaggerated fanboy statement, insults, marginalizing common sense, or just negging someone's post he doesn't like.


While I understand that is possible to believe, that's rarely the case. I admit sometimes I do some of those to target someone I was previously debating with, but that's rarely the case (See my earlier posts in this thread).

Sometimes after listening to an Em song I come here and decide to share, but...people are like "get off his dick!/ he's not the best"...etc and what do you know? I respond, and they - being too lazy to respond back - label me a hater/troll etc.

I also don't neg posts because I don't like them, but because they don't make sense and are sometimes annoying or insulting on a personal level (or revenge negs).


> Sometimes he'll play the victim by claiming that he's just expressing his opinion like everyone else. But he only has one never changing opinion that will generate pointless arguments if people don't recognize his motives.


Okay..first off me stating my never changing opinion doesn't mean I want to derail the thread; I actually want people to just show some respect for Em here, this is a hip hop thread, we argue artists, and I think Em is downplayed a lot here...


> I don't think Shark should be banned or anything, but people should be aware his intentions. If you think its amusing then play into it, otherwise don't indulge him. It is what it is.


lol. You'd miss me though if I was banned, right? 


> Shark if I've misread you, feel free to prove me wrong by adding something relevant to the discussion that doesn't revolve around "Em > ____" in your future posts.



Also:

Who is your favorite rapper?

See? 



Cubey said:


> Shark Fack is terrible


It is certainly a "hit or miss" and in my opinion I think it's a hit..I understand if you're not feeling it...but I reaaaaaaaaly think those who _hate_ on it are just...nuts. It's pretty funny and just randomly good.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 10, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't think that realness is overrated, I think an artist should have a great deal of it. On that same token I don't think over exaggerating is a problem if used the right way. Like say Jay-Z's entire crack references. He's sold crack, a good amount of it but some of the stuff he says is clearly exaggerated. That's how some things are. However if Jay-Z's says something that is completely a lie and not real, like sort of how Rick Ross says he has helicopters, super mega expensive boats and all this other Miami Vice crap he claims he has, I can't respect that. Sure it might sound cool but still.
> 
> Like when my mixtape comes out (probably August) you guys wouldn't want to hear me lying about selling so much crack even Nicki Minaj's ass would overdose right? I don't do that, it's not real.



If your style is keeping it close to home, keeping it real that's cool. But if I saw two rappers who were equally good, but one was talking about something that happened to them and the other not, I'd consider them equal. I don't necessarily want to hear ludicrous claims, that just come off as desperate, but fiction and fact are equally interesting to me. A persona and a real person are the same when I'm listening to music.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 10, 2011)

Shark said:


> Okay..first off me stating my never changing opinion doesn't mean I want to derail the thread; I actually want people to just show some respect for Em here, this is a hip hop thread, we argue artists, and I think Em is downplayed a lot here...


Duly noted.

There a lot of Eminem fans here, they just don't feel the need to display it in every other post. There are fan threads where that type of adulation is welcomed.


Shark said:


> lol. You'd miss me though if I was banned, right?
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...


Of course. 

If you really want to know you could search this thread or the "favorite rapper" thread.

I'd gladly apologize if your posts continue to cover a variety of topics.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 10, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> There a lot of Eminem fans here, they just don't feel the need to display it in every other post. There are fan threads where that type of adulation is welcomed.
> 
> ...



Yes but I can't seem to find the link to the Em thread. 

I'm guessing you like Jay-Z the most, from your name.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 10, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> But isn't _entertaining_ part of artistry?..Sometimes one feels the need to 'make-up' a character for entertainment/artistic purposes..



Yeah and making up a persona is fine but I think it should be clear you mean it as a persona. Some rappers actually want you to believe they are living a lifestyle that just doesn't exist in their world.

Like I said, I listen to people whether I think they are fake or not because it is entertaining. I am just saying if you took rapper A vs rapper B and you found out one was 100% real and the other was a bullshitter....That to me is the difference between possibly calling A the GOAT and B just another rapper.

The reason is when you can make the truth just as entertaining as fiction that is true talent because you are stuck with only certain facts. Making up fiction is talent as well but far easier to make entertaining. 



> But I certainly don't expect a 'mafioso rapper' to be pushing 20 ki's of coke a day..



I don't either as long as he isn't actually trying to claim it as truth. 



> I look at it like: '_be creative with the truth_'..I don't mind exaggeration just as long as the basis for it are somewhat genuine..



I agree with this as well but again, I want to feel or know the artist isn't actually trying to claim it as real. 

Take J. Cole for example. He talks hard and about smoking but on multiple occasions he has also mentioned not smoking too often or never actually having/needing a gun and what not.



> Delivery is a means to an end. If you put energy/emotion in the way you deliver your raps, it's easier for one to find it 'believable'



I think we are talking 2 different things here. I am not really talking about sounding real, I am talking about actually being real. 

Take a real life example from a basic convo. If you are talking to someone and you think they just lied you would say "you aren't being real with me" or something like that. The word "real" in the sense rappers like to use it has everything to do with honesty.

What you are saying is accurate. There are artists who make it VERY believable and you could say they sound real, but if you found out the whole song was a lie I doubt you would say they were real because of their delivery.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AOU5LOYvibQ[/YOUTUBE]
Chino XL's pretty good


----------



## Deweze (Jul 10, 2011)

I hate when artists put filler on their albums


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> [YOUTUBE]AOU5LOYvibQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Chino XL's pretty good




The boy can rap

too bad his beat selection is usually no bueno


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 11, 2011)

New Game single from his new album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqKXpl6IpG8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruko (Jul 11, 2011)

What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I think we are talking 2 different things here. I am not really talking about sounding real, I am talking about actually being real.
> 
> Take a real life example from a basic convo. If you are talking to someone and you think they just lied you would say "you aren't being real with me" or something like that. The word "real" in the sense rappers like to use it has everything to do with honesty.
> 
> What you are saying is accurate. There are artists who make it VERY believable and you could say they sound real, but if you found out the whole song was a lie I doubt you would say they were real because of their delivery.



Yeah, I was talking about what makes the audience perceive an artist as real/realness...

At the end of the day, we don't know these dudes personally, all we have is interviews, songs and etc to go by..A judgment on _if they're real or not_ will always be somewhat dubious because of that..

So when I say '_Rapper X is real'_, its just the vibe I get from the mash-up of these:

delivery
Emotion/passion
charisma/persona
credibility/authenticity

and I think it's a similar train of thought for most..


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 11, 2011)

TDA Game isn't even very good, why you always posting his songs?

You know what could be fun though. Pick a random Game song nobody has heard and we can all bet on how many names he is going to drop in the song before we listen to it. Closest gets a prize.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The boy can rap
> 
> too bad his beat selection is usually no bueno



That's actually pretty good.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G2q7aY-4Yaw[/YOUTUBE]
Collaboration with one of my favorite rappers


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 11, 2011)

choon


----------



## LayZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Haruko said:


> What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?


I haven't given him a listen yet, but I hear good things about him.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2011)

Haruko said:


> What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?



I like him. His flows are nice and there's just something about his voice that I like lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2011)

Ryshon Jones Live - SECRET JAPAN OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## Deweze (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPZ2-FVcM3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha Cyphon


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I like him. His flows are nice and there's just something about his voice that I like lol



Kendrick has a unique voice and that in itself is it's own weapon in rapping. When a rapper has their own voice and can turn it into something great, something that's unique then amazing things can happen (Biggie Smalls for example). It's hard working a unique voice into rapping and have it work well though. Once you do though man, turn heads.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eajxVPJaq7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I definitely give a flying fuck. I think it is one of the most important things for a rapper to have. Scratch that, I think it is one of the most important things for any artist to have.


Which would force artists into a situation where they discuss only themselves and is completely dependent on how much 'shit' happened in their lives, which again degrades music in general to regurgitations of ones personal drama.  . Considering one of the goals is to stay relevant, how many times do you expect someone to stay 'real' and talk about only shit that has happened to them 


> Don't get me wrong, I will still listen to music that I know isn't truly authentic for the artist but I place far more value and respect on artists who truly are genuine.


Tff that's you. I place more value on music that has a message ingrated into it, that message does not have to be personally experienced. Making a persona about yourself is fine, and multiple people at the top do it. 
Less we forget a song like Eminem's Who Knew, the point is to entertain, not to get caught up in the image.
If the image of an artists matters in order for you to get greater emotions out of it like 'oh he understands my struggle' fine, whatever. If the purpose of an artists image is 'well I never dealt crack...but he clearly dealt crack and as such is hard and serious, so I relate to his music more because he dealt crack' something is wrong.



> I hate country music and one of my favorite artists is Taylor Swift. She basically just puts her diary into music and puts herself out there. No different than Eminem really and he is another favorite of mine.


Eminem has multiple persona's and rhymes that literally have nothing to do with who he is as a person. Let's not get it twisted, Eminem exposes himself in some songs, many artists do this, and then he says things that aren't truly about him at all. Does he rape sluts, kill his wife, beat women regularly? No but he says he does. That shit is for entertainment and the stuff he likes to rap about but does not necessarily do.
A song with meaning should have meaning regardless of whether it happened to the rapper or not because it should create something in your head that you can think about or relate to. Stan, do we have Stan's? No. Stan was a fictional character and as such his responses were fictional, we all know it's a story. What if he said it was truth? It doesn't change the meaning behind the words, so it doesn't matter if it was truth or not because the message holds true.
The gangster shit he talks about? Even if he was what he acted like he was back with g-unit and dre and what not, what would it change? The purpose is still for entertainment 


> It especially applies when someone is bragging or really talking very specifically about themselves. It is just annoying when the person isn't being real. If the artists however is talking about what if's or storytelling then it is far more acceptable.


Mmm so before every rap, "this is not a true story".
Because that's fun to hear . 
The hell does the artists have to tell you in the song that it's real or not. If you really drop on your knees for information about ones life, then you'll know if it's real or not because of your following of that person, so they don't need to tell you in their songs to begin with. Listen to the song for what it, the song is worth. Not what the artists is worth 

If Nas makes a song about being a billionaire tommorow, everyones going to go bitch 'Nas your not a billionaire'. "no fucking shit, stop being a downer".



> There does if they are specifically talking about being genuine and how they live. If they are telling a story of someone else then yes, they can take you somewhere. If it is supposed to be about them then it should be true.


If you say the music is your real story and it's not, it's still music and if I liked the song, I like the song. I may not like the person who made it because they show a clear character flaw of authenticity, but that doesn't make the music any worse.



> According to _them_ it is (at least most of the time). That said, it should be honest, not a bunch of braggadocious bullshit.


So what if it's fake just move on and accept the music as music.
If it's real you take it and add it to your piggy bank of information about that artists. That's all it is.



> Now you are smartining up. A lot of raps mean *nothing* because they are fake bullshit.


Mean nothing?
Puh lease, If those songs only have meaning because you thought they were about someones life you aren't properly able to take value out of a song until someone tells you the value of it.

If Eminem comes out and says he hates Hailie tommorow, the songs still relate to people who have/want children, the songs still have meaning and themes to them, and they still sound good.

If authenticity breaks a song you mad.
If authenticity breaks your love of an artist, so what, shouldn't be hell bent on Images anyways.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

I just listen to music that's good regardless of how "real" the artist is.

I like to think it's the best criteria.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Haruka (Jul 13, 2011)

I herd u guiz liek Ghostface Killah


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdDLaoJleOU[/YOUTUBE]

seriously tho this guy speaks the truth.. enjoy.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

> 04. Otis (feat. Otis Redding)



Hmm


----------



## Egotism (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hmm



Every review I read that song is the highlight of the album


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2011)

Better than I Am Not A Human Being.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

Curtis Mayfield as a guest?

color me interested


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 13, 2011)

How is Wayne's newest mixtape?

EDIT: After hearing parts of it as I figured, not worth the download. I secretly hope Wayne goes back to his Carter II ways but as he himself said it'll never happen again, shit. 

And yeah, "Throne" will be a classic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2011)

Curtis Mayfield AND Otis Redding.


----------



## Kue (Jul 13, 2011)

Haruko said:


> What do you guys think of Kendrick Lamar?



I listened to his recent album that came out (Section.80) and it was actually pretty good.  There were a few corny songs, but I'm sure they are meant to be radio friendly.  I like his flow and his voice is easily recognizable.  People complain that his voice sounds boring, but I like it personally.  It is the same thing people have said about MF DOOM's voice, yet I also like him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 14, 2011)

You mean like on GOOD Friday and MDBTF?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You mean like on GOOD Friday and MDBTF?



You beat me to it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh shit it was on MBDTF too wasn't it? Lol.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

it was but it was used well


----------



## Deweze (Jul 14, 2011)

i loved how every song on good friday was better then his album


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Jul 14, 2011)

Kanye West
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPiMOwUtcpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5lcPGam3E0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 14, 2011)

Jay Elect album finished apparently. 

Sad to know we are probably going to get that shit around Dec or even 2012


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bL8vX3Ve3zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol bout time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 15, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> Ras Kass is always good



Yeah, he's ill..had he spent less time in jail and more time in the studio maybe he'd get more recognition..

and wow..I actually forgot about Jay Elec...


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2011)

I need help finding this song, was on vevo on youtube, some rapper was talking about where he's from, born in 1980-something, can't remember properly.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Never heard of him


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

for good reason too it seems


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 16, 2011)

Everyone's about the same shit these days. 

"Money over bitches hoes" 
"She sucks dick ho" 
"I got my weapons bla bla bla" 

They're so afraid to jump outside the boundaries. It's ridiculous.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha so fucking agree to that shit


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

I want somebody to rap about how much they would fuck up the world and massacre the people if they had power


----------



## Kameil (Jul 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXdW7wRA4NU[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua9_OXj3Ntc[/YOUTUBE]


I think dude's shit bangs overall what rapper hasn't rapped about those things in the 1st place? As said good music is good music.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2011)

It's still an artform though, at least it's supposed to be, which means your lyrics have to be good whatever it is you're saying, even if it's nothing but braggadocio rhymes. Albums shouldn't sound like a compilation of freestyles.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 16, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I want somebody to rap about how much they would fuck up the world and massacre the people if they had power



then in the end of the song they're like "Oh wait that already happens"


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 16, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Everyone's about the same shit these days.
> 
> "Money over bitches hoes"
> "She sucks dick ho"
> ...



Who's "everyone"?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I really don't hear any "I got weapons" shit anymore


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2011)

Drake's shit always sounds good chopped and screwed. Dat fucking production.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a limited range of topics in just about every genre of music, so topics don't really concern me to much. I'm more interested in the how, than the what. How they're talking about whatever it is.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNnozIkedGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Been listening to pretty much everything by Eyedea recently, still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNnozIkedGQ[/YOUTUBE]



Never really was a fan of the Black Eyes Peas, but this isn't half bad.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, to those that have heard about my music as of this moment I'm building my connections up to have some sites host it, preferably 2dopeboyz, kevinnottingham and a few others, hiphopdx too possibly but either way I'm building my contacts up and since I know some people hopefully it goes through. I already have some places where I'm sure I can host it but more is better. Where I'm from we don't really have any rappers that are known. Arkansas just doesn't have that so if all goes well I hope to at least show people something. Here is my cover if you haven't seen it and tracklist. And yeah it's 100% free, all free, I'll be posting it here for people as well. I will be posting a song up for a preview hopefully this time next week. Also as you see most are produced but I do go over 4 known beats simply because I've always wanted to go over them. Some beats are suicidal but I think I'll be fine with them. 


*Spoiler*: _Cover_ 








*Spoiler*: _Tracklist_ 





> - Blue Skies (Intro) prod. by Danny Dee
> - Sup Summer
> - Chillin prod. Talen Ted
> - Viva prod. Danny Dee
> ...





Just letting people know since some people have wondered about it. I'm aiming for a late August/September release date. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2011)

Young Goku  

If i may make a suggestion, i would change the title due to people who dont know associating your music with Soulja Boy thus not giving it the time of day. To be honest that is what i would do. Im sure your music is much deeper than SB however to someone who doesnt know...

You understand me?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 17, 2011)

Bitch, I look like Goku.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 17, 2011)

You rap on the premo beat? Looking forward to that, haha


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds pretty sick, KN.

I did lol at Young Goku though


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 17, 2011)

Young Goku does open the door for all kinds different themes and remixes.

I Run this Shit Snakeway, Kamehameha Wave Goodbye to you Bitches, I Know the PoPo, Green Eyed Bandit ft. Erick Sermon, I Hear What you Saiyan etc etc......


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2011)

Bitch I look like Goku!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> Young Goku
> 
> If i may make a suggestion, i would change the title due to people who dont know associating your music with Soulja Boy thus not giving it the time of day. To be honest that is what i would do. Im sure your music is much deeper than SB however to someone who doesnt know...
> 
> You understand me?





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Bitch, I look like Goku.




About the "Young Goku" title lol. Well I originally was inspired by J. Cole's "Young Simba". I heard that song and then I just started writing myself. It started off with me using the same beat but then I didn't want to because it's not "me" enough and I wanted something that sticks out more. I mean I rap on others' beats but it's on special occasions. So I checked around and somehow my producer had a beat that mysteriously fit the exact same thing the lyrics stood for, matched up perfect and it works crazy. Sure with "Young Simba" it's pretty much with that type of attitude and I make references but don't expect to see anything like "Kamehameha" or anything like that. Lyrically it's one of the slickest on the wholething. Here's some of the actual lyrics 
_



			How can a videogame addict,  manga fanatic
Go with blows the size of Tyson's schematics? 
Throw a little attitude in with that little music stew
Let it stir for years with an ipod, let it brew
Take it out and hand it Jigga, Bigga or Lu
Try to eat it up? It's too much for you to chew
Enigma, misunderstood, beat digger
Pulled the trigger to ascend to Heaven's feet quicker
Those hopeful schemes, standing on the balcony by the coke machines
Other dudes wanted to be the makers of the poke machines
Touching em and trying to jump in-between their jeans
While I was thinking about the present, how could I be redeemed
		
Click to expand...

_I say a lot more than that but that's some of it. It's DEFINITELY not what people expect lol. 

I actually might change the title of it but I'm debating. If not I'll change it to something less connecting to Soulja's shitty music ugh. 





Deweze said:


> You rap on the premo beat? Looking forward to that, haha


It's a side of that beat I've personally never heard people reference and I'm sure tons can relate to. I wanted to do a unique twist on it lol. It was one of the first songs I truly felt was great enough that I didn't change anything, I just added parts to it. I might actually go back and add some extra parts because it's pretty nice. I love it. 





Cubey said:


> Sounds pretty sick, KN.
> 
> I did lol at Young Goku though


Yeah I know I even laughed when I wrote the title lol. It's definitely not with that same vein though lol. 



Cyphon said:


> Young Goku does open the door for all kinds different themes and remixes.
> 
> I Run this Shit Snakeway, Kamehameha Wave Goodbye to you Bitches, I Know the PoPo, Green Eyed Bandit ft. Erick Sermon, I Hear What you Saiyan etc etc......


If only I was one of those gun-totting rappers I would have made so many references it would be sick lol but for now people will just have to stick with me saying stuff like what I posted up there lol. 





Super Mike said:


> Bitch I look like Goku!


To be honest now that I think about it I want to keep the title because that song from him was so bad. I just want to wipe that out.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## fireking77 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2011)

Hopsin stays killing it! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bULBnef6w6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

This song's legendary..Been playing it all day..Feel like jumping on it..dude on the hook delivered..I need more tunes like this..one of the reasons I say Rick Ross has some of the best beast around..god..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SySinpnkU6M[/YOUTUBE]



Just beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

fuck, I came back just to say that I've become a fan of the dude on the hook just off of that song..he converted me..That has to be one of the best chorus I've heard in a long time..

I'm about to go look for some of his stuff..Chester French..



> Chester French is an American indie pop band consisting of lead vocalist and songwriter David-Andrew 'D.A.' Wallach and multi-instrumentalist and songwriter Maxwell Drummey.
> 
> Genres: Indie pop, indie rock, alternative hip hop.



I can't find a link for their album..fuck..


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

The last verse on that was so boss.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The last verse on that was so boss.





Word. The track's dope as fuck..the beat's sweet and the hook drew me in..Last verse was piff.





and just because this thread lacks females :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYSW4ttl6gk[/YOUTUBE]

She's dope. Heard one track of her before but she was just singing..didn't know she could rap..niiiice.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2011)

The guy on the hook is fucking nice  He killed it 

Meek also killed it, damn!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

I still can't find a link for the dude on the hook's album..fuck..

He murdered that shit.

Yo that beat selection is epic...


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

The beat was pretty good and the hook grew on me but I ain't jumpin up and down about it. All 3 verses were forgettable. Definitely a song I wouldn't listen to again.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2011)

The beat is similar to this


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> The beat was pretty good and the hook grew on me but I ain't jumpin up and down about it. All 3 verses were forgettable. Definitely a song I wouldn't listen to again.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha2QqQuQAi0[/YOUTUBE]





Vault said:


> The beat is similar to this



Ross be killing them with his beat selection..He pretty much got the instrumental side of things on lockdown..If only other rappers had a ear this good..


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ross be killing them with his beat selection..He pretty much got the instrumental side of things on lockdown..If only other rappers had a ear this good..



Now if only he would feature some good artists and rap better himself we might get a classic.

I hate seeing good beats go to waste.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

His rapping isn't the worst. He has good lyrics a lot of the time like on Maybach Music and Usual Supects.

Other times though...


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> His rapping isn't the worst. He has good lyrics a lot of the time like on Maybach Music and Usual Supects.
> 
> Other times though...



When you have Tony Yayo's and Nicki Minaj's it is hard to be the worst so it isn't really saying much. Honestly he is listenable most of the time just boring. So I don't want to make it sound like he is garbage or anything. He is just meh....IMO.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Now if only he would feature some good artists and rap better himself we might get a classic.
> 
> I hate seeing good beats go to waste.



Yeah..I concur to some extent(for the most part)..



Cubey said:


> His rapping isn't the worst. He has good lyrics a lot of the time like on Maybach Music and Usual Supects.
> 
> Other times though...



^^Pretty much this..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw8SyaFXOqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Jul 18, 2011)

I dunno. I find Ross fairly decent, 7 times out of 10. He actually makes some great music to listen to, even if he doesn't have many or any "classics" under his belt.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

On another note I am finally checking out Big Sean's album. Most should know I have never been a fan of Sean at all but his album actually isn't that bad. More or less seems like a clone of _Thank Me Later_. Still not finished but may even be a little better than TML.....Not sure.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't even checked his album..

for w/e reason he's one of them rappers that I see alot of people talking about but could never really get into..kind of like Wale..

I mean..I know they are cool..but I've never truly become a 'fan'..There's something missing for me..in the case of Big Sean specifically, one of the reasons is because sometimes he says some dope shit then turns around and says some irrelevant basura shit..it fluctuates between 'dope' and 'piss-poor' way too often for me..

and can anybody translate/tell me what that 'I Do It' song is all about..??!??


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> for w/e reason he's one of them rappers that I see alot of people talking about but could never really get into..kind of like Wale..
> 
> I mean..I know they are cool..but I've never truly become a 'fan'..There's something missing for me..in the case of Big Sean specifically, one of the reasons is because sometimes he says some dope shit then turns around and says some irrelevant basura shit..it fluctuates between 'dope' and 'piss-poor' way too often for me..



Same here more or less. Decided to give him a chance because I thought My Last was a damn good single. I still wouldn't call myself a fan but like I said above he is kind of just a Drake clone for me. Some of his shit is really catchy and he says something good here and there. 

His album has about 4 or 5 songs I mess with.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 18, 2011)

I never liked Wale.

big sean though is sill

Cyph im going to text/call u perhaps today after work.
Things been crazy over here.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I never liked Wale.



Same. Haven't given him much of a chance though.



> big sean though is sill



I have been pickin up some lines from dude that I really like.



> Cyph im going to text/call u perhaps today after work.
> Things been crazy over here.



Cool man and no prob. I am just trying to get this project going. Excited.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> and can anybody translate/tell me what that 'I Do It' song is all about..??!??



It's not really about anything I think. Just wordplay about how he's the shit honestly. My favorite song on the album though. Shit just rides.

I do agree though that he will have a brilliant verse and right after say some of the corniest shit you ever heard. It's like dude, where is the consistency? lol.



Audible Phonetics said:


> I never liked Wale.
> 
> big sean though is sill
> 
> ...



Wale is dope. At least Mixtape About Nothing and More About Nothing. His other stuff I never really gave a listen.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't like Wale he's just so bland

Big Sean is ok though iono his limited range makes listening to more than one or two songs a chore


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not a Wale fan either.

And I can't take Rick Ross seriously. He has just always been a joke to me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> My favorite song on the album though. Shit just rides.



I almost liked it lol. It was kind of annoying with the beat and shit. I liked the Quagmire line in the first vs though. 

What other songs did you like from the album?

Ones I kept were My Last, Memories, Wait For Me and What Goes Around. The rest I deleted though some almost made the cut.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 18, 2011)

i dew ittt

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adQRz1Ixh1g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2011)

I just takled a Nas beat. Hope I did okay. I'll have to see what AP says.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I almost liked it lol. It was kind of annoying with the beat and shit. I liked the Quagmire line in the first vs though.
> 
> What other songs did you like from the album?
> 
> Ones I kept were My Last, Memories, Wait For Me and What Goes Around. The rest I deleted though some almost made the cut.



I like What Goes Around, I Do It, Celebrity, 100 Keys, & Get It. Tracks I'm ashamed of liking: A$$ & Marvin Gaye & Chardonnay


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

Sexy as fuck


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

My Last was a good one, I actually kind of liked his song with The Dream. Memories was cool, even though it had a reused verse. I hate when artists do that.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 19, 2011)

I just have one question for those involved in this topic...Why is Lil Wayne popular?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> I just have one question for those involved in this topic...Why is Lil Wayne popular?


Because he's talented, intelligent, and has outstanding work ethic. 

I'm not a fan, but even I can see that.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 19, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Because he's talented, intelligent, and has outstanding work ethic.
> 
> I'm not a fan, but even I can see that.



I guess I'm not a fan of his rapping in general, that's why it's kind of hard for me to understand why others like him so much ...I'm more of a slim shady, notorious big kind of guy.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> I guess I'm not a fan of his rapping in general, that's why it's kind of hard for me to understand why others like him so much ...I'm more of a slim shady, notorious big kind of guy.


I feel ya. But I respect his grind, he wanted to be "The best rapper alive" more than anyone else(except Kanye). Even though I think he sort of brainwashed people into calling him that.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Because he's talented, intelligent, and has outstanding work ethic.
> 
> I'm not a fan, but even I can see that.



I wouldn't say he's intelligent...

his talent is debateable at best

I stand by the work ethic claim...when he's not lighting up or fucking bitches.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I wouldn't say he's intelligent...


We might just be caught in semantics here but I'm talking about his journey to become arguably the most popular rap artist today. I'm assuming he used his resources from his Cash Money mentors to develop a plan for his career. Took it on himself to execute that business model for success and develop his own company of mainstream popular artists. I'm just saying his success isn't an accident and he's not an "idiot" regardless of his appearance and subject matter.

But I agree, he's no top scholar.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 19, 2011)

Wayne has to be somewhat competent to have gotten to where he is now. That goes without saying.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

The only whisper of "talent" I have heard from Wayne in his career was on Hustler's Musik


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 19, 2011)

He was okay back in the day with Hot Boys


----------



## Kisame (Jul 19, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> I'm more of a slim shady, notorious big kind of guy.



Join the cult brah


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> Join the cult brah



I thought I might have been not the only one .

Juicy and Ready to die are so good..Everytime I need to think or just chill, I  always turn them on.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 20, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> I thought I might have been not the only one .
> 
> Juicy and Ready to die are so good..Everytime I need to think or just chill, I  always turn them on.



I was actually referring to Em more than Biggie...but I like Biggie too, shit like Dead Wrong is always nice.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> I was actually referring to Em more than Biggie...but I like Biggie too, shit like Dead Wrong is always nice.



Aw, I thought you were refering to both .

Yeah, Eminem is pretty awesome, but the Slim Shady LP, at least for me, stands above all of his other work.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 20, 2011)

His flow on it was special, how he rhymed words was astounding.

He never repeated the flow again, which makes it even more special.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> His flow on it was special, how he rhymed words was astounding.
> 
> He never repeated the flow again, which makes it even more special.



Yeah...

"I'm cancerous, so when I diss you wouldn't wanna answer this
If you responded back with a battle rap you wrote for Canibus."


----------



## Kisame (Jul 20, 2011)

"Wait, what if there's an explanation for this shit
What, she tripped? Fell? Landed on his dick?"


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> "Wait, what if there's an explanation for this shit
> What, she tripped? Fell? Landed on his dick?"



He turns everyday dialogue into beast rhymes. I mean, the timing for that is insane, but he pulls it off so naturally ...

P.S. I've only now noticed how Slim Shady changes throughout the album. I mean, from the start, his rapping is all crazy, high pitched, more based off just casual talk(though I don't know if casual is the right word ), but then from " If I had" up until "My Fault" and then after that his rapping becomes a bit more concentrated and serious. I dunno, everything about this album is  brilliant .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's not really about anything I think. Just wordplay about how he's the shit honestly. My favorite song on the album though. Shit just rides.



Cool.



Cyphon said:


> he is kind of just a Drake clone for me.



It's actually the other way around..Drake's a Sean clone..He ski-masked Sean's style but I guess since Drake blew up the most/faster..most people will look at Sean as the clone. 



Cyphon said:


> Memories



That's on the album?..I had that track for ages..one of his tracks I always liked..

This another one I always liked..Shit's just cool:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWOoa76ELe8[/YOUTUBE]



Shark said:


> Join the cult brah



I see what you did there.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 20, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> He turns everyday dialogue into beast rhymes. I mean, the timing for that is insane, but he pulls it off so naturally ...
> 
> P.S. I've only now noticed how Slim Shady changes throughout the album. I mean, from the start, his rapping is all crazy, high pitched, more based off just casual talk(though I don't know if casual is the right word ), but then from " If I had" up until "My Fault" and then after that his rapping becomes a bit more concentrated and serious. I dunno, everything about this album is  brilliant .


I'm sure it was all intentional. He just keeps elevating throughout his albums, his voice even changes drastically.


PoinT_BlanK said:


> I see what you did there.


How did you figure it out?


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWOoa76ELe8[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 20, 2011)

^ .


----------



## Egotism (Jul 20, 2011)

Here We Go!! Watch The Throne: Otis:


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> It's actually the other way around..Drake's a Sean clone..He ski-masked Sean's style but I guess since Drake blew up the most/faster..most people will look at Sean as the clone.



I am not all that familiar with either but yeah, I was aware of the stories of Drake biting Sean's style. I was basically just going by who was out first in the spotlight.

I guess I should have been more specific and said the album was like a Drake album clone....More or less. A lot of the same feel IMO.



> That's on the album?..I had that track for ages..one of his tracks I always liked..



Again, not too familiar with Sean but I think this is actually a "pt 2". It is featuring John Legend.



> This another one I always liked..Shit's just cool:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWOoa76ELe8[/YOUTUBE]



Not really feelin this one.



Egotism said:


> Here We Go!! Watch The Throne: Otis:



Pretty good. 

Looking forward to this album.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 20, 2011)

anybody like O.C?


----------



## Deweze (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## NastyNas (Jul 21, 2011)

So what you guys think of Big Krit was listenin to his mixtape Return of 4eva and wow blew my mind this guy is way too cold personally The Vent and Rotation are my favs and his track Voices is also a good one also but man the things this guy speak wow.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2011)

he's great, one of the best out there right now.  And the best new rapper of the past 2 years, bar none.


----------



## NastyNas (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea first time I listened to him was like man this guy flow just like Andre 3000 and kept listening and dayums nice beats to the ears, mad flow, genius lyrics aw man too ill haha.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I wouldn't say he's intelligent...
> 
> his talent is debateable at best
> 
> I stand by the work ethic claim...when he's not lighting up or fucking bitches.



what do they say genius is 99% persperation?

I was bigger fan from the Lights out- carter 1/Sqad up era. But even then he was on a ton of mixtapes, freestylying on any and every track while lighted up with SQ who all did the same, minus da drought, prefix, and that 40 minute freestyle he went solo on.

Dude is or at least was talented with metaphors, and could pretty much adapt his flow to any beat. I think if a lot of artists tried to saturate the market the way he has their talent would be spread pretty thin to the point where its like a thin layer of oil.

That being said I think a lot of it has to do with him having a catchy flow that most of his crew in young money have adopted, and him adapting from a rapper with new orleans slang that most in different regions of the US couldnt understand anymore than Juve when he came out with "Ha" to someone who frequently appeared on Hot 97 around the carter 2, and has made numerous appearances on tv since where hes had to drop the slang and branch out to other genres to broaden his audience. Some would argue that alot of other artists are more dry or dont have the diverse portfolio of sounds.

Its one thing to debate the merit of his watered down singles one liners like "Im hot but the car cool, she wet thats a car pool, been in that water since a youngin you just shark food, quick draw mcgraw you just shark food" that most of his critics have heard vs the greater depths he's explored on his mixtapes like dedication, where he takes beats from rappers and makes his mixtape version of the song more famous than the original. 
Ive never heard of an artist mixtape song getting more play than the recently released original, like in the case of "Mr. Jones" vs "sky is the limit" to the point where most people who know the latter have never heard of the former. And I think coming from a musical city like New Orleans he has an ear for what sounds good which helps him with hooks and delivery as opposed to someone with the same substance and only a cacophonous delivery.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Distance (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Jul 21, 2011)

What's NastyNas doing here? You can't have an insufficient lyricist's name as your username and post here...


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Shark take your faggotry and gtfo


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 21, 2011)

Jay Rock > Big Sean


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2011)

There is always going to be a song which you hate yourself for loving 

I tend to just shove it into my guilty pleasure category then keep things moving


----------



## Based (Jul 22, 2011)

@typhoon72 - Turn that negative into a positive.

[YOUTUBE]uzwkhjPfNjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Jul 22, 2011)

Serious Question. Do anyone agree's with this person?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't see  Mind quoting it from there?


----------



## Egotism (Jul 22, 2011)

Yori said:


> I hate... Hate... Hate when people say Big Sean sounds like Drake when they don't know the story. Big Sean Supa Dupa flow was copied heavily by Drake in _"Forever"_ and Drake even admitted it. Please stop comparing Sean to Drake. Sean lyrical Flow and delivery is everything Drake wish he has. The only reason why Drake is winning in the Rap game right now is because he can sing, deliver mediocre bars, and Lil Wayne.





deidara#1 said:


> I heard people say this all the time but I have yet to hear Drake admit it, tho Big Sean talks about it all the time. It's not like he invented something, he might have had some songs like that in his 09 mixtape but Drake made that flow popular and better than Big Sean would have.
> 
> I like Big Sean but Drake is *far* better to me. People want to put him up their as one of the best rappers out but he hasn't put enough out to label him like that.



There ya go


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I pretty agree with the first guy


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2011)

The 2nd guy has no clue what hes talking about.  Drake DID admit that he like Big Seans flow on supa dupa and borrowed it.  That is fact.  Their styles are different can't really compare them.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The 2nd guy has no clue what hes talking about.  Drake DID admit that he like Big Seans flow on supa dupa and borrowed it.  That is fact.  *Their styles are different can't really compare them.*



They seem pretty much exactly the same to me. In fact I don't think you could find 2 people in the game who sound as similar. Not only in style and subject matter but even their voices sound similar. 

Either way that 2nd guy just sounds like a Drake dick rider.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't argue with throw-away lyrics if the beats really go that hard. But this R&B crossover shite can get straight to fuck. I'm talking about something like this Triple Six Mafia ... irrelevant lyrics, but the beats were fucking unstoppable.

[YOUTUBE]C5fwP6pYXtk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OpGlLKde_A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> They seem pretty much exactly the same to me. In fact I don't think you could find 2 people in the game who sound as similar. Not only in style and subject matter but even their voices sound similar.
> 
> Either way that 2nd guy just sounds like a Drake dick rider.



Not really, their similarities pretty much stop at the similar flow/voice. And their voices only really sound similar because they use that monotone thing more than others.

Drake is a lot more R&B than Sean is and their subject matter isn't the same at all.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Drake is a lot more R&B than Sean is and their subject matter isn't the same at all.



Drake is only more R&B in the fact that he has actually made a couple of songs where he sings more than raps but they both sing a lot of their hooks and have some "singy" lines in their raps.

As for subject matter I don't hear much of a difference either. Both talk a lot about women with Sean being a little more raw about it than Drake.

Outside of that it is more or less just the new era bragadocious style they both have. 

I am open to a better explanation but having heard both albums I hear little difference. You could buy either one and get pretty much the same exact thing. I think I like Sean better though. He is more witty.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with me? At least the Chris Brown song can go into a guilty pleasure category. This on the other hand...I think is decent on all levels and I *never* used to listen to Wiz, even when he was faux-underground. Maybe its Cassie?


----------



## Deweze (Jul 22, 2011)

sean is not that good when you listen to everyone else in good music


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2011)

I never cared for him. Just could never get into him, like Lloyd Banks.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried Sean too  I cant get into him. I think his terrible.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

Haters


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to think he was terrible and now I think he is bearable. No rhyme intended.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 22, 2011)

> I spit that wonder rhymin piff
> hotter than a sauna gitz
> me & my conglomerates
> gittin shine line obama is



AP 

oh & fuck '_needing content/substance to like a song_'..

Some shit is just nice..regardless of what they're talking about..obviously one shouldn't make a career/album just talking a bunch of nonsense..

If you don't ride to this shit..slap yourself..fuck with it bros: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPDLoyNzqKU&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> AP



This makes me happy.



> If you don't ride to this shit..slap yourself..fuck with it bros:



Didn't like the hook, beat or the first guy when he started rappin. 

Garbage.

Edit: Garbage may be slightly harsh but still don't like it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 22, 2011)

Cy..if we ever meet..You're gonna get a right hook to the gut before the brofist


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Cy..if we ever meet..You're gonna get a right hook to the gut before the brofist



You don't have to get violent about it 

Speaking of AP I am gonna call him out on here. We are workin on our project and outside of that one song you have heard and now quoted I have sent him like 5 or 6 more to be worked on. He has been "too busy" though 

Everybody say mean things to him so that he starts working on the music more. 

Either that or hype us up a lot so he gets inspired.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

YEAH! YALL... DA BESTTTT!!!!!

AP AND CYPHON TAKIN OVA

LISTEEENNNNNN


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> YEAH! YALL... DA BESTTTT!!!!!
> 
> AP AND CYPHON TAKIN OVA
> 
> LISTEEENNNNNN



You see this AP!

They can't stop yearning for it.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz7L4hUQbzc[/YOUTUBE]

Jay Diss, Sean Diss, Wiz Diss, Amber Rose diss... Um... just count how many disses this guy did. Dude even took a stab at Kreayshawn -____- Dead.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

Game is a hate machine lol.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

And a biter. And a fake thug.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 22, 2011)

Fake? With some other people in the industry, I'm not sure if it's fair to call him fake at least.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried to put my cousin onto 9th Wonder/ Dilla/ Madlib beats. He pretty much blew all of them off, went to youtube and proceeded to show me beats by some dude named Trixx.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Your cousin is badass


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Space Jam (Jul 22, 2011)

Cut Keys like a hardware store


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

Deweze said:


> [
> Yeah but you can talk about nothing and not suck though



like [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7QSKuNOKAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jul 22, 2011)

it's like you read my mind


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

Deweze said:


> it's like you read my mind



Comes with the job description .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2011)

In the next 4 days I'm going to be finishing off my mixtape. I'll post some tracks here if all goes well. Sure my producer won't have mixed it yet I'll do what I can just in case since I want those to hear. I can't wait. I'm not going to get ahead of myself but I really think that Arkansas rapper-wise I'll be the most well known. I say that simply because we have no rappers that are out there, literally, dead here, so just by posting on one site will bring me to that level, all jokes aside can't wait to post it here. I'm submitting to 2dopeboyz and some other sites as well when it gets done mixing. 

Next mixtape though all buddies on it.

There's more but that's it for now. Also btw any producer here I have a request, can someone mess with that Gundam track I wanna use for my mixtape? I can attempt to, all I need it to do is to be cut and placed so it's longer in certain parts for me to rap over. Here is again if anyone wanna mess with it  let me know. Just need the "chorus parts" to be 2x longer. I have more detailed parts if anyone wanna mess with it. Just say so otherwise I'll see what I can do. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWahzvpRvac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2011)

conceived under a sycamore tree / which made me / a more sicka MC


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> conceived under a sycamore tree / which made me / a more sicka MC



And my momma would claim 
at 10 pounds when I was born I didn't give her no pain 
Although through the years I gave her her fair share


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2011)

^


erm what's up with consequence going at G.o.o.d. Music?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> erm what's up with consequence going at G.o.o.d. Music?


Him and Kanye were close but he feels like, Kanye always put him to the back-burner career wise. He says he'd "help"(write) on Kanye's albums but when it was time for him to work on his own shit Kanye wouldn't be around. To me he's more hurt than angry because he thought they were best friends.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 23, 2011)

Consquence's asshole is inflamed with bitterness and Game is in his bed crying listening to the documentary Game is irrelevant now just a toddler really That Uncle Otis track was ass. 

Now Jay-Z/Kanye west's "Otis" was an okay track at the most nigs were hyping their asses off about the shit.  Fairly the hook felt left unfinished the sample was annoying in the least but the lyrics were heat. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcJRKBrSMYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 23, 2011)

The end of Game being relevant came when he got mad at Fiddy. Of course G Unit isn't relevant anymore either so there you have it. 

Anyway I don't like Game at all.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

lol "Fiddy" 

I think his career really ended after LAX. No one gave two shits about him after that album, minus the odd single here and there (My Life  smh)


----------



## Deweze (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like otis song


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2011)

Otis is alright. Felt like it wasn't finished.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 23, 2011)

I have changed my mind a little about Watch the Throne. At first I was pretty excited but now I just see it being another Bad Meets Evil. Obviously not the same style but more or less just Jay and Kanye seeing who can outbrag the other. That isn't necessarily a bad thing but I am looking for a bit more substance.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch The Throne: Mini Documentery: Time to not watch Glee anymore, my dreams have been fulfilled.

Was nice seeing the thought process of Jay when he is rhyming. Also the lift off soundtrack sounds solid, and that Russell Crowe beat is ill


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2011)

Otis is ok but people were hyping that track way before I heard it. I hear the track and while I like it I'm not really impressed...it's like we know what they are going to do on the album. Kanye and Jay trying to outrap each other on each track with Ye's great beats. Honestly though it's what we expect. Ye will always have great beats, don't expect less. At the same time though with them at their stage there's not much they can do that's innovative enough that'll surprise me when they try to do that, sure we know you're going to try and outrap, we know that, moving on. Too rich rappers rapping about different subjects when really judging the songs it's not going to be as imaginative as figured.

I'll get the album but I'm going to say that it won't be a classic. Otis really surprised me.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

From the way people have described this album, it shouldn't anything more than a decent patch of braggadocio... with nice beats.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 23, 2011)

KN, just wondering..what would you consider innovative?..


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. There is only so much one can do with words..


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe he is saying there is an expectation for greater things from Ye and Jay?
If it was from another person it would probably be innovative for that person but for them it's not enough?

In any event I like the beat.


----------



## JPuglisi (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dRgYd5Mxs0[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone here like Immortal Technique?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> KN, just wondering..what would you consider innovative?..





Cubey said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There is only so much one can do with words..





ensoriki said:


> Maybe he is saying there is an expectation for greater things from Ye and Jay?
> If it was from another person it would probably be innovative for that person but for them it's not enough?
> 
> In any event I like the beat.



That's really it. I exected more from them than just trying to outrap each other and judging by the album meh, it'll be ok but don't expect to see classic. Like the theme seems to be them trying to outrap each other on Ye's beats, being rich, yadayadayada. MBDTF had Kanye's thing going for it and it worked well, I just don't think they are doing enough right now judging by what we know. 

Then again the album's not out yet so idk.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

They are rich rappers that have said what was already on their mind. They probaby have nothing else to add other than outrapping each other.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2011)

Kendrick Lamar's album is really good.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 23, 2011)

I honestly feel like kanye could have done more with the beat to otis...


----------



## Deweze (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I'm so excited I made 10 beats today!

Can't wait to upload them tomorrow!


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 24, 2011)

I just noticed alot of dudes vanished from this thread..

what happened with:

Masa
Dead Precedents
Fraust

??


----------



## Kisame (Jul 24, 2011)

^There was no enough Em talk, so it was uninteresting.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah but Apache is a dance song. Plus Sugar Hill old as fuck, they get a pass.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2011)

Even as a dance song Look at me Now fucking sucks


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

The only goog song with nu Breezy is My Last


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 24, 2011)

OFWGTA !!!


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

JB the Jedi said:


> OFWGTA !!!



you forgot the K bro


----------



## Based (Jul 25, 2011)

have we discussed the pure beauty of Shabazz Palaces' 'Black Up' yet?


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMVDL9xRUtk[/YOUTUBE]
LOL


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> you forgot the K bro



lol

Earl the Sweatshirt !!!


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Mmm this kanye verse



> I know it's past visiting hours
> But can I please give her these flowers
> The doctor dont wanna take procedures
> He claim my heart can't take the anastesia
> ...



or this Crooked I verse.


> Dear auntie I still feel your timeless sorrow
> Before you died it's like your body was mine to borrow
> Like I jumped in your physical shell
> While you was going through miserable hell saying goodbye to tomorrow
> ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACM2wK4cEao&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]

Undeniably.  Besides ERykah badu This girl had too much soul


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACM2wK4cEao&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Undeniably.  Besides ERykah badu This girl had too much soul



Worst rap ever.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0OMbtQDRWU[/YOUTUBE]

The wars about to begin

The day just got a lot hotter. Former G.O.O.D. Music frontman Consequence held his word and today launched a war against Kanye West and his army. In what's expected to be the first of many attacks, on his first try Cons puts the spotlight directly on the labels latest signee, lyrical monster Pusha-T. On the track titled "The Plagurist Society" Cons questions Pusha's coke-dealing raps while reminding the VA hustler that he comes from the land of the elite weight movers, the notorious Supreme Team. Consequence saves the best for last towards the end of the record when the Queens native promises to take aim at West on the next go round. (RapFix)


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACM2wK4cEao&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Undeniably.  Besides ERykah badu This girl had too much soul



Amy never wanted us to call Tyrone


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTN_8CPb8qs[/YOUTUBE]

Now I heard that song against Pusha T and I couldn't believe it. He's just upset he wasn't included, sad.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 25, 2011)

they were so tight too. smh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhX5bStY0-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

The fuck happened to them  I blame Yeezy


----------



## Egotism (Jul 25, 2011)

To shorten it, what I heard was that Ye' and his team was too busy to work on Con's records. Well in his defense Kanye has been pretty busy since he came back from his VMA incident break :/


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Goddamn look at what yall made me have to post

[YOUTUBE]T3en_jo8q3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7d2xPFh_6g[/YOUTUBE]

Classic


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 25, 2011)

J.Cole said that he met a celeb that he held in high regard before he met him, but was let down when he actually did. Do you think he's talking about Kanye?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was Kanye but then again Kanye seems like one of the only true ones out there. He wears his heart on his sleeve, I doubt he's fake or different than he appears. I wouldn't be surprised if he was talking about Nas or Jay-Z though, Jay-Z is great but he's more focused on business than anything compared to his former self. Still though I'm trying to think of who J. Cole was talking about since I doubt it's them...that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 25, 2011)

I almost positive it was Ye...

He looked up to Ye alot. Specially his production.
This free style he even mentions Ye.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRSoV_MIBbM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Nas already cosigned J cole and said he likes him alot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7VWbBvBev4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 25, 2011)

_"One time I was really a fan and he was really a jerk and now like I despise him (laughs). I looked at him in a high light. I'm not just saying he was a jerk, he was a real blow off. I was like 'Hi I'm J.Cole I'm a real big fan' and it wasn't like I met him on the street, we were in a place of peers, they let me in. His peers. He shook my hand, but it was more like get out of my face man."_

My bet is on Kanye.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn that really does sound like it could be Kanye. It would make sense and all. Kanye probably doesn't like him hell it took such a long time for J. Cole to even be on a song with the guy and that's only after a fan asked for him to put Cole on a track on a Ustream and that was on "Lookin for Trouble". He is pretty arrogant, that makes sense. His ego's only grown with his skills.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I just noticed alot of dudes vanished from this thread..
> 
> what happened with:
> 
> ...



They're gone?!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe they're takin breaks.


----------



## Based (Jul 25, 2011)

So yeah, Shabazz Palaces anybody? 'Black Up' is beautiful.


----------



## CM PunK (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm gonna post some songs and you guys can decide if i'm worthy enough to become a member of this thread.

[YOUTUBE]ID8oBR82nnw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]qwjILuYiBuY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]b5aocYRShXM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]go_V6tRqwhs[/YOUTUBE]
^Love this guys production skills.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 26, 2011)

J. Cole > Kanye.


----------



## Based (Jul 26, 2011)

^ Is this serious?

Because if it is, fuck, that's one insane statement.


----------



## Deweze (Jul 26, 2011)

Kanye should be an inspiration to anyone trying to get in the game

Now idk how much you guys know about edo g, but he's a legend from roxbury. Worked with pretty much all the legends from gangstarr, pete rock, common, RZA, KRSone. I'm only gonna post 3 vids but, when I say everything he says is nice, *EVERYTHING HE SAYS IS NICE!!*


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 26, 2011)

OH SHIT J.COLE new single!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I have some bad news for people who were looking forward to my mixtape. It's coming but it might be pushed back a little bit. Seems that, I'm going to have to get nasal surgery or something because my nasal passages are blocked. It's messed my voice up, flow is off-balanced, just all messed up so after I see what the ENT says and then I'll continue. My voice has been this nasally for years, I thought that's how it is but honestly after figuring it out it's not, hopefully after taking some medicine and maybe an allergy and sinus pill a day it'll be fine but ah well, sucks this happens just when thing are going on. Until then I'll keep working on it, this only gives me further inspiration for "The Experiment 2" since I can't put it on one, ah well. 

As for that song well I like it more than "Work Out".


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2011)

I personally think he has had better tracks on mixtapes than his so far released album material. 
Not feeling this song in the least bit...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5hLOIh6tCo&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQndNtFALSA&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i74jp69ELFM&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn everybody on the J.coles nuts train in this thread


----------



## Fraust (Jul 26, 2011)

Two people came up to me in the city asking to record me while they ask me questions about Kweli and some other guy. It led into an underground hip hop question. Being awake for, what is now 26 hours, I was not only beyond braindead, but don't listen to either (though I respect Kweli a ton). Then they asked me who I listen to from the underground and I realized... I'm ashamed to call myself a fan of hip hop when I can't think of any names.

I said Blu and Elzhi even though I don't listen to Elzhi.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjPcECRk9Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Two people came up to me in the city asking to record me while they ask me questions about Kweli and some other guy. It led into an underground hip hop question. Being awake for, what is now 26 hours, I was not only beyond braindead, but don't listen to either (though I respect Kweli a ton). Then they asked me who I listen to from the underground and I realized... I'm ashamed to call myself a fan of hip hop when I can't think of any names.
> 
> I said Blu and Elzhi even though I don't listen to Elzhi.



That story is just what 

Not every hip-hop head listens to Elzhi and Ras Kass and shit


----------



## Wicked (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF_hm7BYoB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jul 26, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Damn everybody on the J.coles nuts train in this thread



It's probably because he drops like 5 tracks a month lol


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone got the mastered version of Jesus that Blu just released?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jul 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Two people came up to me in the city asking to record me while they ask me questions about Kweli and some other guy. It led into an underground hip hop question. Being awake for, what is now 26 hours, I was not only beyond braindead, but don't listen to either (though I respect Kweli a ton). Then they asked me who I listen to from the underground and I realized... I'm ashamed to call myself a fan of hip hop when I can't think of any names.
> 
> I said Blu and Elzhi even though I don't listen to Elzhi.



Not sure I follow. Why did they come up and ask you questions? Was the other guy Hi-Tek or Mos Def by any chance?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Two people came up to me in the city asking to record me while they ask me questions about Kweli and some other guy. It led into an underground hip hop question. Being awake for, what is now 26 hours, I was not only beyond braindead, but don't listen to either (though I respect Kweli a ton). Then they asked me who I listen to from the underground and I realized... I'm ashamed to call myself a fan of hip hop when I can't think of any names.
> 
> I said Blu and Elzhi even though I don't listen to Elzhi.


Good answer. 


G.O.A.T. said:


> Not sure I follow. Why did they come up and ask you questions? Was the other guy Hi-Tek or Mos Def by any chance?


Probably. 

I just found out that BlackStar is coming to my city in a couple of months. I've seen Kweli like 5 times but I've never seen BlackStar perform live. Tickets will be bought ASAP.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Blu raps to damn soft. Just like Q-Tip.

Speak the hell up son!


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man. For some reason I honestly think the best 'rapper' quite possibly of all time might be ElzHi. When it just comes down to every category. He's not my favorite MC, but he's one of them. I just feel I have to admit that. Even if he does bore me at times. My two favorite rappers are One Be Lo and Shad.

People who are GOAT: Elzhi, Eminem (I think we can all agree), Binary Star, add your pick here (Jay-Z, MF Doom, Nas, whoever)

Now. The people who I think have GOAT potential:

Crooked I - Hear me out. If you have ever listened to this guy, you will know he has talent leaking from his pores. He's got one of the best flows ive ever heard, lyrics, punchlines, and might be the best freestyler of all time. At least IMO. But thats just it, his freestyles are fucking amazing but dude cant make a good album to save his life. It's just gangster this, gun that. No diversity of content, which is weird because on his freestyle friday's he can switch it up from time to time. Another guy who shares this same problem is everyone's favorite friend...

J.Cole - Yep, GOAT potential. Also one of the best freestylers ive heard, can make decent songs too. Actually some damn good ones. Too bad its all about hoes, the come up, or 'im the shit'. Usually a good ratio of each in every song. Its just getting old Cole, and release the fucking album already.

Lupe Fiasco - To some, he might already be the GOAT. There was a time when I felt he was definitely on the right track, but I cant help but think dude is full of himself now. He's still really good even though he's dumbed down his flow, but i am talking about his drive. This guy never puts out new shit and when he does its in an attitude of 'and thats all you get!' He puts out albums 3 years late, knowing damn well the company he's with and the music he's making then when it doesnt work out for him says its their fault? Im sure there is some truth to it, but Lupe aint no saint either. I think he was quite willing to go semi-mainstream and make a bit more $$$ and when nobody liked it he blamed the company probably a bit more than he should have, I mean he still wrote the songs right? Who knows. Anyways dude is good, really good. He just needs to go back to what made us all love his music and be more active.

There's more (3000, Jay Elec) but whatever. I dont even know why I wrote this, I was just thinking about it I guess.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2011)

While I don't agree with the Elzhi comment after listening to his stuff I do say he's one of the best rappers. His skill, content, just the full package really. He's an inspiration to rappers. As for GOAT I'd give that to Jay-Z based on his catalog, his skills, content, just the full package. The other day I found myself even bumping "There's Been a Murder" from Vol. 3 and even something like that can get you. He's just that good. While I do say he doesn't have the drive and passion as he used to, he just raps to do it rather than having that hunger, you can't deny what he's done and what he puts out. He's a monster. 

Biggie I'd say if we go by album to album, or let's say by 3 albums I'd put him too. He died way too early though, sad.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

Based said:


> have we discussed the pure beauty of Shabazz Palaces' 'Black Up' yet?



I read a review on a newspaper about it..they gave it 4 outta 5 stars..I was gonna check it but never came around to do it..might do it now since you've mentioned it..



Mider T said:


> They're gone?!



Yeah..well, Fraust just popped up..and I forgot to mention you aswell since you're the one that vanished first..



Nature Breeze said:


> Damn everybody on the J.coles nuts train in this thread



We also have a tarzan impersonator..he be swinging on Em's nuts 

Regarding, the Consequence vs Good Music..Con's acting like a chick..keep your emotions in check..getting mad because Kanye was too busy to play BFF is just


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OlhbdnBWnw[/YOUTUBE]

This goes way too hard.. This > Ye's & Jay's


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Crooked I - Hear me out. If you have ever listened to this guy, you will know he has talent leaking from his pores. He's got one of the best flows ive ever heard, lyrics, punchlines, and might be the best freestyler of all time. At least IMO. But thats just it, his freestyles are fucking amazing but dude cant make a good album to save his life. It's just gangster this, gun that. No diversity of content, which is weird because on his freestyle friday's he can switch it up from time to time. Another guy who shares this same problem is everyone's favorite friend...



Nah I'm a fan of Crooked I, but he seems a lot more lively and vivid when he's on his slaughterhouse vibe then else wise. He's certainly skilled but if anything bro's only got one full album out, sure he's got EP's and mixtapes and collaborations but the slaughterhouse group shows him best imo.
I was under the impression that the slaughterhouse group lets him be more liberal with what he says then his record, may be mistaken though and it's just a change of position for him, but he said it was an alter-ego last I recall.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Not sure I follow. Why did they come up and ask you questions? Was the other guy Hi-Tek or Mos Def by any chance?



Some white guy recording and a black chick with a fro (very hipster looking). She definitely looked liked she listened to Kweli / Mos Def. But she was asking if I'd like to hear more from them or if they should release more music. Maybe from the industry? 

And she saw from my swag that I was clearly into that sophisticated hip hop.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Man. For some reason I honestly think the best 'rapper' quite possibly of all time might be ElzHi. When it just comes down to every category. He's not my favorite MC, but he's one of them. I just feel I have to admit that. Even if he does bore me at times. My two favorite rappers are One Be Lo and Shad.
> 
> People who are GOAT: Elzhi, Eminem (I think we can all agree), Binary Star, add your pick here (Jay-Z, MF Doom, Nas, whoever)
> 
> ...



naw... what the hell. Those are just rappers u like..


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> naw... what the hell. Those are just rappers u like..



The hardest part about making a top list is keeping the bias out. In retrospect, Binary Star prob shouldnt be on there since even though they are my favorite duo there are more reveared groups and duo's out there like Tribe, OutKast, Gangstarr, Blackstar. Ill admit, my fault.

The only person who's definitely a goat is Em. I think we can all agree about that. Even if he does have his faults but thats getting off topic im sure Shark will troll later.

The rest of the post were rappers who have GOAT potential, and could be one when they are all said and done. Obviously there are a bunch of artists I didnt mention because I was just writing my thoughts as they came to me. Not an essay.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> While I don't agree with the Elzhi comment after listening to his stuff I do say he's one of the best rappers. His skill, content, just the full package really. He's an inspiration to rappers. As for GOAT I'd give that to Jay-Z based on his catalog, his skills, content, just the full package. The other day I found myself even bumping "There's Been a Murder" from Vol. 3 and even something like that can get you. He's just that good. While I do say he doesn't have the drive and passion as he used to, he just raps to do it rather than having that hunger, you can't deny what he's done and what he puts out. He's a monster.
> 
> Biggie I'd say if we go by album to album, or let's say by 3 albums I'd put him too. He died way too early though, sad.



Elzhi really does hit the mark across the board, all he needs is a few successful albums to be solidify a Top 5 spot IMO. I guess thats the hardest part though.

Jay, as I've said before is one of the best mainstream guys. Perfect balance of production and lyrics. However there are tons of people who can rival his production and are better than him lyrically. I know you love Jay-Z Kyuubi and I respect him but dude isnt one of my favorites. Really, just because I can name better guys than him but in terms in overall legacy and what he's done with the game in a non bias Top 10 he'd probably be in there or close.



ensoriki said:


> Nah I'm a fan of Crooked I, but he seems a lot more lively and vivid when he's on his slaughterhouse vibe then else wise. He's certainly skilled but if anything bro's only got one full album out, sure he's got EP's and mixtapes and collaborations but the slaughterhouse group shows him best imo.
> I was under the impression that the slaughterhouse group lets him be more liberal with what he says then his record, may be mistaken though and it's just a change of position for him, but he said it was an alter-ego last I recall.



This is true, im agreeing with you. He has the talent, he's just a bit one dimensional. Its good to see him with slaughter kind of doing things a little differently.

Hmm, good posts guys. Ill rep you all. My post was really about the artists I feel could reach GOAT level instead of the same ol Jay-Z stuff. Sorry.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 27, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OlhbdnBWnw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This goes way too hard.. This > Ye's & Jay's



This track has been officially murked


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah i heard that Otis last night and thought they murdered it. 

"I aint watching the throne but I got my eye on it."


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Typhoon's long post



I like Elzhi

the thing is while he's good as a rapper his beats are really lacking.  For me to consider him GOAT (which is a phrase I don't really care for) or even up there he needs to really deliver the full goods.  I'd rather have one album with on the point lyrics and amazing beats than five albums where he spits hot fire with sub par music.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2011)

eLmatic was near flawless, but I suppose it's not to be regarded as an original work.



typhoon72 said:


> The only person who's definitely a goat is Em. I think we can all agree about that. Even if he does have his faults but thats getting off topic im sure Shark will troll later.


No, I don't think he is. I'm not sure what you mean by "*a* goat" though. As far as I'm concerned no argument can really be made in favour of Eminem being the greatest rap artist of all-time, he was never that good IMO.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 27, 2011)

Eminem makes/made great music, depends on if you're talking purely about rapping. He owned the game in his prime, that much is clear. Nas is probably a better MC than 2pac, but pac made more bangers than Nas has who hasn't really evolved unfortunately.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

erictheking said:


> eLmatic was near flawless, but I suppose it's not to be regarded as an original work.
> 
> 
> No, I don't think he is. I'm not sure what you mean by "*a* goat" though. As far as I'm concerned no argument can really be made in favour of Eminem being the greatest rap artist of all-time, he was never that good IMO.



You see thats the hardest part about this. You got to put the bias aside, I like Em but he's not my favorite artist. Same with Jay-Z, who was never one of my favs but you have to put the ego away and look at what they have accomplished. You may not care for Em's music but to say in terms of ability he's not that good?...I just dont know how to respond.


By the way...is this what I think it is?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

erictheking said:


> eLmatic was near flawless, but I suppose it's not to be regarded as an original work.



It's great but he's using someone's previously released music so it's not enough to count.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2011)

Any mixtapes worth checking out? I need something new to listen to. Preferably something of the Southern variety, or West Coast


----------



## Deweze (Jul 27, 2011)

Big krit return of 4eva


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> You see thats the hardest part about this. You got to put the bias aside, I like Em but he's not my favorite artist. Same with Jay-Z, who was never one of my favs but you have to put the ego away and look at what they have accomplished. You may not care for Em's music but to say in terms of ability he's not that good?...I just dont know how to respond.
> 
> 
> By the way...is this what I think it is?



I think I am putting my bias aside, it's true I don't listen to much of his music, but I still rate him highly. He was brilliant at his peak. But you're talking about over 25 years (say if we go from the start of the 'golden age') of emcees. That's not a small number of rappers who've had their shine and made their mark. What am I missing that you think catapults Eminem over all the rest of them? I'd say there's little to nothing between for example, him and AZ... and I might be doing AZ a disservice there. But I still wouldn't say AZ was GOAT level.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Fz9AfrfZYUE[/YOUTUBE]


edit: I was just watching southpark, and randy has a poster of whats obviously suppose to be tyler the creator on the wall. Never noticed this before. I might be late
Lol tyler the creator on southpark


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

OBL's coming out with some new shit?


----------



## Honzou (Jul 28, 2011)

A friend of mine told me about that release party. If I didn't have to work tonight I would go. I still listen to Masters of the Universe, I need another song like KGB, I love that track.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm just posting this here because it is relevant


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 28, 2011)

Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 28, 2011)

tbf the first pic on the left isn't that bad looking, just looks but like a retard with his expression.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 28, 2011)

KNVB top?


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I think I am putting my bias aside, it's true I don't listen to much of his music, but I still rate him highly. He was brilliant at his peak. But you're talking about over 25 years (say if we go from the start of the 'golden age') of emcees. That's not a small number of rappers who've had their shine and made their mark. What am I missing that you think catapults Eminem over all the rest of them? I'd say there's little to nothing between for example, him and AZ... and I might be doing AZ a disservice there. But I still wouldn't say AZ was GOAT level.





erictheking said:


> No, I don't think he is. I'm not sure what you mean by "*a* goat" though. As far as I'm concerned no argument can really be made in favour of Eminem being the greatest rap artist of all-time, he was never that good IMO.


You sir, have just earned yourself a neg, please gtfo with your bullshit and never come back.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

it's his opinion he has every right to say that.

lol Lil Jon


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

He's an idiot:

"As far as I'm concerned *no argument can really be mad*e in favour of Eminem being the greatest rap artist of all-time, he was never that good *IMO*."

He is here to troll, bolded is contradictions.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 28, 2011)

Your opinion on anything hip-hop is about as valuable as dried spunk.

And you gave me a green rep you dopey cunt.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Your opinion on anything hip-hop is about as valuable as dried spunk.


 you hater



> And you gave me a green rep you dopey cunt.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it just me or is Shark repsealed


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

he is

I was gonna neg him too


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

Sure neg me and not the guy who is trolling


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 28, 2011)

Here we go again.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

At least he started it this time.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Shark said:


> Sure neg me and not the guy who is trolling





>



**


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

I only stated facts, while he trolled.


----------



## Itachi Solos (Jul 28, 2011)

eminem's not really all that good in rhymes.

canibus' rhymes > eminem's rhymes.

he uses sophisticated words and other things much better than eminem's stuff.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, look another troll. Negged. 


Itachi Solos said:


> eminem's not really all that good in rhymes.
> 
> canibus' rhymes > eminem's rhymes.



Relapse rhymes >>> Canibus' existence.



> he uses sophisticated words and other things much better than eminem's stuff.


lol "I read the library of Alexandria, chemical formula, color is vibration, vibration is sound, travels through the mouth, mono elements seft intelligents, mouse in a maze, rat in a cave"

Guy googles science to use in his raps.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

^That's incredibly boring.

The hypocrisy of this place is amusing, whenever I mention rhyming people are like "but eminem said stupid shit sometimes, rhyming isn't everything" and now you bring me Canibus shit?

Cannibus technique is good, but he can't compare to Em when it comes into rhyming, the guy has a larger vocabulary, but Em has everything else.
Look before you giogio me answer this directly like a man: *Do you believe Canibus > Eminem lyrically?*

Offtopic - Eminem rhymes "Start shit" with "Darts at".


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes I do     .


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2011)

Aaaaaand, negged.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ryshon saying that he's signed to G-Unit


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2011)

Aaaaaaaand revenge negged if you weren't sealed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2011)

He's Luminary

Why would you revenge neg him

Much less post about it here


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 28, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Big krit return of 4eva



Hometown Hero is my shit.

Edit: Does anyone else like Chip, Krit, Curren$y, Big Sean, Drake, Common, and J. Cole round here?


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 28, 2011)

Shark said:


> Oh, look another troll. Negged.
> 
> 
> Relapse rhymes >>> Canibus' existence.
> ...



Eminem sucks


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 28, 2011)

WOW I have not seen any 08th MS Team shit in FOREVER!!! Gotta rep for the nostalgia.

On topic: And I don't like Eminem either (just couldn't ever get in to him unless he was featuring in shit since i can't take too much of him) but most of my friends do


----------



## On and On (Jul 29, 2011)

Eminem isn't an artist I follow, but I at least respect his talent, when he delivers.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 29, 2011)

ITS OUT! ITS FUCKING OUT! *calming down*

*One Be Lo's Laborhood Part 1 mixtape released online about an hour ago. The first 500 copies will be completely free. $3 after that. Onebelo.bandcamp.com*

I cant believe this day has finally come


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2011)

Got my free copy


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Dat OBL


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

R.I.P 2pac.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2011)

New Frank Ocean. Been listenin to this like crazy since it dropped. Ocean is dope as hell, my favorite artist right now BY FAR...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2u40yVPjtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Jul 29, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> New . Been listenin to this like crazy since it dropped. Ocean is dope as hell, my favorite artist right now BY FAR...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2u40yVPjtI[/YOUTUBE]



Itunes Count: 25.

Song been on repeat for the longest


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ES1Gd-volwE[/YOUTUBE]

Its a rap with a mix. I love the basketball aspect of it but I thought the song was pretty cool too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> Hometown Hero is my shit.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone else like Chip, *Krit*,* Curren$y*, Big Sean, *Drake*, *Common*, and J. Cole round here?



Right up my alley


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm feeling that new Frank Ocean!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2011)

I am too.  New Frank Ocean is on point


----------



## Egotism (Jul 29, 2011)

How official is his Lonnie B. Mixtape?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2011)

It's not really a mixtape. It's just a collection of songs he made before he made nostalgia/ultra. There's some good songs, but a lot of them are your generic r&b stuff. It's like 50+ tracks.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 29, 2011)

I only liked 9 out of most of them so far.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2011)

That Frank Ocean is chill as hell


----------



## Egotism (Jul 29, 2011)

Seem like Frank mistakenly released that song, since he written for Jay-Z's artist Bridget


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## sheepswitch (Jul 29, 2011)

Did anyone listen to the new song of Jay Z and Kanye? It's called The Joy. Meh. I don't like it.


----------



## Egotism (Jul 29, 2011)

sheepswitch said:


> Did anyone listen to the new song of Jay Z and Kanye? It's called The Joy. Meh. I don't like it.



Its an old track from G.O.O.D. Friday's


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_shm7bKtKUw[/YOUTUBE]


> New paragraph capital I
> I'm gona capitalise and capture my hype
> I'm that it's my time comma you slack in your prime full stop
> (Look) Let me roll on semi colon you're a waste of time
> ...



The Heat Starts With My Speech Marks.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf-RqwCe4gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2011)

By the way Frank Ocean wrote this song for her..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEWZVpcNaac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2011)

Ocean's version is superior


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2011)

I was hyped for Akala when he released that but he never really got any sick material after that :/ shame


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 29, 2011)

*This is insane...*

[YOUTUBE]CC_5DukVFMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> I was hyped for Akala when he released that but he never really got any sick material after that :/ shame



One or two tracks here and there..wasted potential..



erictheking said:


>



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to erictheking again.

Shame I can't rep. That was pretty ill.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2011)

Akala isn't wasted talent, but he'll never mainstream because he's too deep and lyrical.

Posted this before, one of his newer works, still dope.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjvUMr1-AAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Akala isn't wasted talent, but he'll never mainstream because he's too deep and lyrical.



Since when has it become a rule that you can't be deep &/or lyrical in the mainstream? 

Besides, 'Shakespeare' was never a mainstream track but captured the ears of plenty..People switched off because the package as a whole wasn't as consistent..As I said, one track here, two tracks there..wasted potential..dude plays houdini and sometimes disappears for god knows how long..

btw - I just heard the track you posted. Not feeling it, I don't know..just seems off beat to me..:S..Don't know what he was trying to do..


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Since when has it become a rule that you can't be deep &/or lyrical in the mainstream?
> 
> Besides, 'Shakespeare' was never a mainstream track but captured the ears of plenty..People switched off because the package as a whole wasn't as consistent..As I said, one track here, two tracks there..wasted potential..dude plays houdini and sometimes disappears for god knows how long..
> 
> btw - I just heard the track you posted. Not feeling it, I don't know..just seems off beat to me..:S..Don't know what he was trying to do..



Rappers can be lyrical but the topics he goes on about a lot of the time wouldn't get mainstream. Even lyrical MCs make radio friendly bangers if they want to be a huge hit like Skepta etc. Shakespeare was a hit amongst grime/uk hip hop listeners, but compared to other UK hip hop hits, it was nothing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Rappers can be lyrical but the topics he goes on about a lot of the time wouldn't get mainstream. Even lyrical MCs make radio friendly bangers if they want to be a huge hit like Skepta etc. Shakespeare was a hit amongst grime/uk hip hop listeners, but compared to other UK hip hop hits, it was nothing.



How about making radio friendly bangers and talk about some of the more serious stuff..Versatility ..Hell, it's the internet age..one has so many ways to express and display the many sides to him/his music..

Regardless if Shakespeare was as big as other hits, it caught eyes & ears..It was his responsibility to keep them on him..He wasn't consistent, people went on to the next one..also, his disappearing acts didn't/don't help..

Eh. fuck it, I still think he's dope..dude just didn't make the most of it imo..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> How about making radio friendly bangers and talk about some of the more serious stuff..Versatility ..Hell, it's the internet age..one has so many ways to express and display the many sides to him/his music..
> 
> Regardless if Shakespeare was as big as other hits, it caught eyes & ears..It was his responsibility to keep them on him..He wasn't consistent, people went on to the next one..also, his disappearing acts didn't/don't help..
> 
> Eh. fuck it, I still think he's dope..dude just didn't make the most of it imo..



True, he should release more music, but in the song I posted, he said he was tired. 

Doc Brown > Akala but he decided to become a stand up comedian.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 29, 2011)

sheepswitch said:


> Did anyone listen to the new song of Jay Z and Kanye? It's called The Joy. Meh. I don't like it.



That is kind of old. I actually love it. Most of the GOOD Fridays tracks are good. Christian Dior Denim Flow, Looking for Trouble, and Don't Look Down are my 3 favorites but Take One for the Team is hilarious and The Joy is good too. Good Friday is another good one. But yeah that's probably just because I am a big Kanye, Big Sean, Cyhi, Common, and Pusha fan. Lupe and J. Cole feature too and they kill it. But this shit came out almost a year ago so sure most people are probably already over it lol.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 29, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> That is kind of old. I actually love it. Most of the GOOD Fridays tracks are good. Christian Dior Denim Flow, Looking for Trouble, and Don't Look Down are my 3 favorites but Take One for the Team is hilarious and The Joy is good too. Good Friday is another good one. But yeah that's probably just because I am a big Kanye, Big Sean, Cyhi, Common, and Pusha fan. Lupe and J. Cole feature too and they kill it. But this shit came out almost a year ago so sure most people are probably already over it lol.



Lupe and J. Cole did a track together? What's it called?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2011)

No, they were both featured on GOOD Friday tracks though.


----------



## Based (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]T3BGqcZxtno[/YOUTUBE]

WITCH-HOUSE RAP, YO.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 30, 2011)

Shark said:


> Lupe and J. Cole did a track together? What's it called?



No Lupe is on Don't Look Down with Kanye, Mos Def and Big Sean. They all kill it btw. Mos Def only does the chorus but I still love it although disappointed that he did not get a verse. J Cole is with Kanye, Cyhi, Pusha, and Big Sean on Looking for Trouble. Not a wasted verse although Kanye's was my least favorite but again they all kill it. Sorry did not mean to give you the impression that Cole and Lupe are on a song together.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2011)

Any Classified fans?

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpFzrbK-MoQ[/Youtube]
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_oLgO0AjOc[/Youtube]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2011)

What if America did Harry Potter?

Mein square does it again


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

281 pages!


----------



## Egotism (Jul 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z9P3yH3mi4[/YOUTUBE]

_‎"I might be too strung out on compliments, overdosed on confidence, started not to give a darn and stopped fearing the consequence "_


----------



## Bleach (Jul 31, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> No Lupe is on Don't Look Down with Kanye, Mos Def and Big Sean. They all kill it btw. Mos Def only does the chorus but I still love it although disappointed that he did not get a verse. J Cole is with Kanye, Cyhi, Pusha, and Big Sean on Looking for Trouble. Not a wasted verse although Kanye's was my least favorite but again they all kill it. Sorry did not mean to give you the impression that Cole and Lupe are on a song together.



Though I am waiting for a collaboration... at least one


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 31, 2011)

Drake def killed the new single.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 31, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Though I am waiting for a collaboration... at least one



I want J. Cole to murder Lupe.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 31, 2011)

J.Cole released some new songs along with old ones


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2011)

Wish he didn't try to sing at the end goddamn. But the song is solid.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 1, 2011)

Shark said:


> I want J. Cole to murder Lupe.



Not possible


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Though I am waiting for a collaboration... at least one



I know. Two of my favorite deepest rappers killing a track together...

On a side note: I don't give a darn what the haters say. From Man of the Year to Ransom to Brand New to Fear to Ignorant Shit to Fireworks to Gonnorhea to Dreams Money Can Buy, Drake is an all around good rapper with clever wordplay, a decent singing voice, and deep lyrics. With Marvin's Room, Dreams Money Can Buy, and Headlines already out, Take Care is looking to be an excellent work of art already surpassing Thank Me Later (which was honestly full of tracks that never seemed to take off i.e. Shut It Down, Fireworks, Light Up). Can't wait for October 24th


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2011)

I dunno, though I recognize he ranges from _decent to good_..I simply just don't care about Drake..

I have the odd Drake songs but I've never even listened to his whole album/tapes..Dude's cool yet I just don't seem to care about him..


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 1, 2011)

New

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRPJIG3Rb0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2011)

^Man Cole got that fire..Funnily though is throwaways seem better than the ones I've heard that supposedly made the album..#ColeWorld

on a side note, that Omen dude that be featuring on some of his tunes is nice..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 1, 2011)

Drakes first single is horrible...He seems to do that though his last album his first single was weak and the later released tracks were consistently better.


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought that drakes single was really good, but he could have came alot stronger on the hook.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2011)

Never listened to anything J. Cole until I listened to the above track, and then I decided to download Friday Night Lights. I'm loving the classic laid back feel of this mixtape. 

20 mein squares out of 10


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Aug 1, 2011)

Not feeling most of J Cole's new work including his singles. Nothing he is putting out I would call bad but I am slowly losing my interest in the coming album.

Drake single is okay. Catchy at points but nothing spectacular. 

I need to hear something good soon. I haven't heard many good songs recently.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2011)

Grieves has some good new stuff out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the Drake track. Decent single. Catchy as hell.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 1, 2011)

Jay-Z talking about J. Cole, Kanye Feud, Watch The Throne, and just being Jay-Z


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone like classified?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I dunno, though I recognize he ranges from _decent to good_..I simply just don't care about Drake..
> 
> I have the odd Drake songs but I've never even listened to his whole album/tapes..Dude's cool yet I just don't seem to care about him..



My thoughts exactly - well, minus the "cool" thing. :ho


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 2, 2011)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> anyone like classified?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2c8z0LUDFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xAWbg4Jp45w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder how Kanye is gonna handle the GOOD Music beef with Con now that Pusha T responded with a diss back


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to be the kid that no one cared about/ That's why you gotta keep shouting till they hear you out.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 2, 2011)

WTT leaked in low quality. And not relly full songs, more like long snippets

Probably good quality leak in a day or 2. Fingers crossed

August will be godly: WTT & RED


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully the songs are nothing like HAM which was terrible.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 2, 2011)

Link? I'm still gonna buy it but dammit I can't wait


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 2, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> WTT leaked in low quality. And not relly full songs, more like long snippets
> 
> Probably good quality leak in a day or 2. Fingers crossed
> 
> August will be godly: WTT & RED



Red godly? Like by Game?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Game is underrated. I know RED leaks have been dissapointing (as do the singles), but if he can bring back his lyrical level of Doctor's Advocate era with beats from Dre/Pharrel then a BOSS album has to be the result

Also his mixtapes he released sofar has been consistent

I know the dude is bipolar as fuck, but I dont care about those stuff. When he goes hard on a track he is a beast. There were some true gems on his mixtapes meant for RED (lost, monsters in my head, infrared etc)


----------



## hellohellosharp (Aug 2, 2011)

@OP The links are broken....

My favorite Hip Hop artists are definitely Chris Brown and Lady Gaga. Anyone else here enjoy them?

Im an American by the way...ahahah


----------



## Deweze (Aug 2, 2011)

I doubt premo would work with game if he didn't go hard


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 2, 2011)

Those who have downloaded "Watch The Throne" leaked, how is it?

Judging the impressions I hear classic, apparently Jay says this





> _
> 
> “My uncle died, my daddy did too, I’m numb from the pain, I can barely move. My nephew gone, my heart is torn. Sometimes I look to the sky, ask why I was born”
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 2, 2011)

Game is pretty bad and to tell youself differently is denial.

Anyone posting in this thread could be as good as Game. I know I say it a lot but dude's whole style is name dropping. Get on a track and name 20-30 people and you are on Game's level.

@Hellohello

GTFO.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm lyrically Kool G. Rap on these Dre Records


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I dunno, though I recognize he ranges from _decent to good_..I simply just don't care about Drake..
> 
> I have the odd Drake songs but I've never even listened to his whole album/tapes..Dude's cool yet I just don't seem to care about him..


See decent to good sounds like you do like him a good amount.

YOU SHOULD!! Nah I am kind of like that with Eminem although to a lesser degree. A lot of hype and a few songs I like but all around just don't care even though I can recognize his wordplay and lyrical content as being excellent. You really should check him out fully.

On a side note: 

From Headlines:

_She says they miss the old Drake, girl don't tempt me
 If they don't get it, they'll be over you
 That new shit that you got is overdue
 You better do what you supposed to do
 I'm like "why I gotta be all that?" but still I can't deny the fact
 That it's true_

He keeps it so real.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Game is pretty bad and to tell youself differently is denial.
> 
> Anyone posting in this thread could be as good as Game. I know I say it a lot but dude's whole style is name dropping. Get on a track and name 20-30 people and you are on Game's level.
> 
> ...







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Those who have downloaded "Watch The Throne" leaked, how is it?
> 
> Judging the impressions I hear classic, apparently Jay says this



Those are some fucking deep lines. Proving he hasn't fallen off yet again.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahaha. His face kills it for me.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 3, 2011)

Recommend me some Diggin' in the Crates Crew albums. 

I have most of OC's shit, Big L's first album so anymore would be cool.

No Fat Joe though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxLx4v1OK6U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 3, 2011)

AP man..............


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 3, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Recommend me some Diggin' in the Crates Crew albums.
> 
> I have most of OC's shit, Big L's first album so anymore would be cool.
> 
> No Fat Joe though.



One of the best crews there was. "Showbiz & AG - Goodfellas" is a must-have.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NtiPZuXLjUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF3yNxoMNPo[/YOUTUBE]



Lloyd Banks' voice...the fuck happened to it?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WJFjXtHcy4[/YOUTUBE]

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2011)

yea man don't be posting that in here..
this is so whack..


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

Bitch you aint no Barbie
I see you work at Arby's


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2011)

The only good thing about that song is the instrumental lol.


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so5XDNmFtd4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sevZEOUXpw4&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 4, 2011)

*Opinion on new Ghostface song Wu Block*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFJX3NMlJUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]700h83ZMjis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Z (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wzxs8k1_6CM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 5, 2011)

An oldie I stumbled upon.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 5, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> An oldie I stumbled upon.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 5, 2011)

What are you guy's thoughts on Nas' beat choices? I really hate them, honestly. They almost never go with his lyrics in terms of how good they are.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2011)

Nas has the worst beat selection of any rapper of his caliber. It saddens me. There's only been a few albums which it works of him and that is very rare, that's literally 2 albums of what I can think and if there's more someone tell me. I just don't get it. 

I love Nas's music but that's honestly one reason why I don't listen to him as much as I should. I know, you were rapping back in the day where beats could be suggestive in relation to lyrics but come on now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 6, 2011)

> Details are still surfacing, but New York State Parks Police arrested rapper Big Sean during the Wiz Khalifa show at Artpark on Thursday night.
> 
> Big Sean, one of the night’s opening acts, was arrested along with another man on charges of forcible touching, sexual assault and unlawful imprisonment after an incident with a female.
> 
> ...



Fail                .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried to get my friend into old school hip hop. So first album I showed him was Illmatic. He said the beats were too repetitive for him


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2011)

It is hard for listeners who came in on more mainstream stuff to appreciate the "classics". Well, at least for me personally it is true. 

One example is that I don't like Wu's 36 Chambers at all. I simply can't enjoy the music on it.

Illmatic I only ever listened to when it was re-released later on with remixes and things like that. Although I do actually like songs on Illmatic.


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

Some beats might be repetitive but come one..

NY State of Mind
It Aint Hard To Tell
The World Is Yours
Halftime
Life's A Bitch

Sometimes I feel like I am the only person in the world who actually fucks with Nas' production


----------



## Deweze (Aug 6, 2011)

what the hell? your friend doesn't like hiphop then lol


----------



## Kameil (Aug 6, 2011)

Vivo Diez said:


> An oldie I stumbled upon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 6, 2011)

It Was Written > Illmatic.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 6, 2011)

lol @ Big Sean arrest


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 6, 2011)

Testing.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It is hard for listeners who came in on more mainstream stuff to appreciate the "classics". Well, at least for me personally it is true.
> 
> One example is that I don't like Wu's 36 Chambers at all. I simply can't enjoy the music on it.
> 
> Illmatic I only ever listened to when it was re-released later on with remixes and things like that. Although I do actually like songs on Illmatic.



I dont like Wu 36 chambers either... I'm usually not shallow when it comes to beats but I guess there is a limit that Wu and Nas just dont surpass.



Cubey said:


> Some beats might be repetitive but come one..
> 
> NY State of Mind
> It Aint Hard To Tell
> ...



I agree with those but still, thats only a handful out of a shitton of Nas songs.


Im gonna catch some flak for this, but Will Smith was a good storyteller, Fresh Prince Will, not Wild Wild West Will.


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I agree with those but still, thats only a handful out of a shitton of Nas songs.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lzMCtNi84E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H-wXtkPE9Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gWD4g63RNI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Sd2gDkSV8[/YOUTUBE]




Beat selection seems fine to me


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 7, 2011)

> @Nas
> Nasir Jones:
> 
> J Cole hurry with that LP!



Even Nas is waiting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1tTz01Fz5YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0aV-dO3eLA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Aug 7, 2011)

this

An even better link for the snippets. Goes in order


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 7, 2011)

Egotism said:


> this
> 
> An even better link for the snippets. Goes in order


 
Number 6 and 10 sounded the best IMO. 

1, 2 and 3 have potential as well. 

The rest will probably get deleted but I can't be certain until I hear the whole things.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Hopsin stays killing it!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bULBnef6w6k[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah, I just got a hold of RAW and I'm diggin' this dude. Its a very familiar style, but its a style I love.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lSCowy4VFyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 7, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]lSCowy4VFyM[/YOUTUBE]


I helped him a bit with that track.

Skyzoo did well too.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RzyaaMUCpWs[/YOUTUBE]
O.C better than


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2011)

What happened to this thread?

Also, anyone want to talk about J. Cole/Eminem?


----------



## Egotism (Aug 7, 2011)

Already Watch The Throne went platinum off of pre-sales. Physical distribution of albums could be in trouble.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2011)

Cubey you piece of shit, negging me already gets me aggravated, but to add a "Canibus > Eminem" comment...

Come here if you have balls


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone get that OBL mixtape? Wouldn't mind hearing some opinions on that one..

Oh hey Shark :33


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> [YOUTUBE]RzyaaMUCpWs[/YOUTUBE]
> O.C better than



1 of the roughest tunes of all time. Been rinsin this whole album on repeat for a straight week now.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, you came. 

Em > Canibitch.


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2011)

Is this your way of wanting to argue with me? We both know it will lead to nowhere


----------



## Kisame (Aug 7, 2011)

Eminem has better rhyming ability, Canibus only has more words to work with.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 8, 2011)

Watch The Throne is bought. Listening to it right now. 

It's no MBDTF though saying that now. My favorites so far have been

No Church in the Wild
Otis
Gotta Have It
Welcome to the Jungle
Who Gon Stop Me
Murder to Excellence

I don't like Lift Off with Beyonce, at all. The album is good, production is amazing but it feels as though it has no real direction. Some of the songs sounded a little bit over-produced and just didn't sound as great as they could have been. I'll give it a 7.5/10 for a good album, maybe a 8/10. MBDTF gets a 9.5/10 for me and I'd give the Blueprint and Reasonable Doubt both 10s. 

Ok album though, I didn't hype myself up, just listened.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 8, 2011)

Watch the Throne is good so far but I still expected better


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Watch The Throne is bought. Listening to it right now.
> 
> It's no MBDTF though saying that now. My favorites so far have been
> 
> ...



This actually sums up watch the throne. It doesnt even touch MBDTF to be honest

I would also give it 7.5/10, perhaps higher after some replay value check. I'm actually quite dissapointed, I had huge expectations for this album. And in hindsigh it might have worked better as an EP
I even liked Ems & Royce collab more then this one 

Also only deluxe edition tracks worth getting is _the Joy_. But that one had been out for months already with the GOOD Fridays thing


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2011)

I completely disagree. I think it's at least as good as MDTBF. 

And I really liked Lift off, if not for the hook than anything else.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 8, 2011)

All I know is that Jay snapped on Murder To Excellence & Why I Love You


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

New Little Snippet Track from Beat Tape I am releasing in Sept. 

Tracks Called Outer Space.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 8, 2011)

Lift off was meh. I haven't heard it all but Murder to Excellence and No Church in the Wild are my favorites.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 8, 2011)

J. Cole - Any Given Sunday vol. 2

DOWNLOAD



> Super tired from an incredible video shoot.
> 
> For the record, these are not mixtapes, not EP’s either. I wake up on Sunday’s and I decide what songs I want to let out or rerelease for yall. You’ve been so patient for 2 YEARS! I think you deserve some insight and unreleased music.
> 
> ...



DOWNLOAD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2011)

Here we go with the Watch The Throne nonsense.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey I'm diggin Bring Em On


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 8, 2011)

Shark said:


> What happened to this thread?



this......


Shark said:


> Also, anyone want to talk about J. Cole/Eminem?


----------



## Headless (Aug 8, 2011)

I get freaking chills on Illest friend Alive.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2011)

From  Watch The Throne songs, anyone who doesn't believe Jay-Z and Kanye aren't theistic satanist are crazy. Every single song has a verse that disses Christ or Christianity in general.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 8, 2011)

How does that make them satanist .


----------



## Kisame (Aug 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Watch The Throne is bought. Listening to it right now.
> 
> It's no MBDTF though saying that now. My favorites so far have been
> 
> ...



What score would you give the Black Album?


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2011)

Im surprised there is no Black Album as well  To me its much superior to the blueprint.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2011)

watch the throne super hyped

kanye and everyone needs to stop with that over producing shit


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

Watch the throne is whack..I am sorry but any one who says this album is hot is stan'n real hard


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah im not buying that shit, i didn't like anything, wtf


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2011)

This album is mixed critically isnt it :S


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

The production was HORRIBLE.  I am sorry but what are you guys hyping this album up for?  AOTY?  yea right...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not going to listen to it for a while, lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 8, 2011)

9th Wonder on WTT:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2011)

Production wasn't terrible.

Definitely not the classic people were claiming. Lots of albums are over-hyped though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Production wasn't terrible.
> 
> Definitely not the classic people were claiming. Lots of albums are over-hyped though.



Compare the production on this to any of their solo albums..
Once you set a high bench mark you will always be judged by your best work, anything less will be judged according.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess it's just because I didn't really have a high expectation for this album.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2011)

Why didn't they get 9th wonder on that album?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

You'd think though that individually they can make some pretty good albums you put them together it should of been magic right?

Disappointed is an under statement.  I just find it ironic the Jay stans on this forum gave the album at 7.5-8 out of 10.  WTF are you guys smoking?  This album is a 4 or 5 AT BEST.   

Lupes last album was a 6 and I'd paly that over this album, and I am one of kanye's biggest fans.  I am exceedingly disappointed in this album, I'm not even trying to hate.  It's just funny seeing some of you caught in the hype, instead of listening objectively and comparing it to past albums.

Jay z sounds plain old..He needs to stop.  He no longer has anything relevant to say anymore or of substance.  Who can say they truly enjoy hearing Jay z rap like say the Blue Print days?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 8, 2011)

So I did myself a favor by not buying nor D/L the album then?

ha.

might check it later when I'm bored to see for myself..


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

he's a fan of both why wouldn't he check it out?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> he's a fan of both why wouldn't he check it out?



Who me?

I don't know..I just wasn't hyped for it..didn't hear nothing that stimulated me enough to actually go get it..I always had a pretty 'heh/meh' attitude towards this project/album..

I thought 'Otis' was cool but even preferred the Jada/Styles P version..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Who me?
> 
> I don't know..I just wasn't hyped for it..didn't hear nothing that stimulated me enough to actually go get it..I always had a pretty 'heh/meh' attitude towards this project/album..
> 
> I thought 'Otis' was cool but even preferred the Jada/Styles P version..



Me too LOL.

I am going to go out on a limb and say Drake and Lil Wayne collab album will be better.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 8, 2011)

Eh I like the album *Kanye Shrugs*


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay at first I didn't like the album.
Now I can't stop listening to it.

Go figure.


And let's not lie. This album is better then Lupe's and Bad meet's Evil.
The media overhyped the album because of the two people rapping on it. If people just mellowed out and listened, they'd enjoy it.

And you know what else is weird? I just realized how good Jay'z In my Lifetime series is.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2011)

whats with these bad albums everywhere


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2011)

> I am going to go out on a limb and say Drake and Lil Wayne collab album will be better.





I'm thinking you had huge expectations


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 8, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You'd think though that individually they can make some pretty good albums you put them together it should of been magic right?
> 
> Disappointed is an under statement.  I just find it ironic the Jay stans on this forum gave the album at 7.5-8 out of 10.  WTF are you guys smoking?  This album is a 4 or 5 AT BEST.
> 
> ...


Oh please, everybody has a different opinion. I'd say it's a 7.5. It isn't one of their best album. No problem with that. As for hype like I said I didn't fall into it, I never checked on this album. Still though I say the same. The main problem is that it sounds like it has no direction, no point, over-produced and well Jay and Kanye sound like they are bullshitting. 

Remember when I told you all that it won't be a classic and I think the album won't really have deep substance? Sadly that is it. Luckily it is up to a decent level. Just not what it should be for a Jay Hova and Yeezy standard.

And to the earlier question, The Black Album I'd rate that a 10 as well. It along with RD and BP are the holy trinity of Jay albums.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2011)

> Remember when I told you all that it won't be a classic and I think the album won't really have deep substance? Sadly that is it. Luckily it is up to a decent level. Just not what it should be for a Jay Hova and Yeezy standard.
> 
> And to the earlier question, The Black Album I'd rate that a 10 as well. It along with RD and BP are the holy trinity of Jay albums.



Agreed. It's not a classic, but it's still enjoyable.
I don't know why people expected so much. If you can listen to Recovery, Lasers and anything Wayne has put out in the last 3 years, then you should be able to enjoy this.

Also,  to be honest, I liked Volume 2 better then Blueprint. But the production on the Blueprint is nearly unmatched.

Other then that, Reasonable Doubt and The Black Album are definitely his best albums. His best days ended in 2003. Just enjoy what's left.


Yeah, I'll give it a 7/10.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Oh please, everybody has a different opinion. I'd say it's a 7.5. It isn't one of their best album. No problem with that. As for hype like I said I didn't fall into it, I never checked on this album. Still though I say the same. The main problem is that it sounds like it has no direction, no point, over-produced and well Jay and Kanye sound like they are bullshitting.
> 
> Remember when I told you all that it won't be a classic and I think the album won't really have deep substance? Sadly that is it. Luckily it is up to a decent level. Just not what it should be for a Jay Hova and Yeezy standard.
> 
> And to the earlier question, The Black Album I'd rate that a 10 as well. It along with RD and BP are the holy trinity of Jay albums.



Its a sad thing when you are settling with your favorite artist..

I'd for one would never do that.  And even Lupe recognized himself that Lasers wasn't his usual quality music.  

Ill say it again Artist should be judged based off their capabilities.  It's funny to see so many of you settling saying hey it isn't the best, but cause its Jay and Ye we'll still listen. 

*shake my damn head*

EDIT: As far as my opinion goes its mine..and yea everyone has one.  But what bothers me is the level of people who are baseless in there sentiments..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2011)

The only song I could enjoy was Lift Off.


----------



## αce (Aug 8, 2011)

> Ill say it again Artist should be judged based off their capabilities. It's funny to see so many of you settling saying hey it isn't the best, but cause its Jay and Ye we'll still listen.
> 
> *shake my damn head*



As I said, Jay-Z's best days ended back in 2003. And based on the creative differences between the two, it's obvious Kanye couldn't shine.

Jay's capabilities aren't what they used to be. 
If you are comparing it to their old albums, then yes, Watch the Throne isn't anywhere near Reasonable doubt (which is a 14/10) and College Dropout (my fav kanye album). But that'd be a ridiculous standard to uphold, seeing as how these guys shine as solo artists.

It isn't the best. Doesn't mean it isn't enjoyable.
That being said, Lift off is fucking garbage. The album isn't.

Funny thing is, I just realized how much my standards for rap have decreased since the 2003-2007. By then I was pretty much hanging on all of Kanye's shit


----------



## Egotism (Aug 8, 2011)

But can we all agree Jay snapped on Why I Love You?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2011)

I only like Primetime and Murder to Excellence. Think the album is average but worth a listen. No way is it better than MBDTF.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2011)

Never was very excited for WTT and now I am even less so. Will probably hear it tomorrow or wednesday. I want to hear that J Cole that was posted but can't get it right now either. 

And why is everyone comparing WWT to MBDTF? MBDTF wasn't even very good so why compare it to that bar?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2011)

lol dunno people on here was just comparing it to MBDTF, that's why.

Jay Z is past his prime, Kanye still has some time left, should make one last big classic, go back to his roots.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2011)

fucks with this


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2011)

Sean's album really wasn't bad. To me it just seemed like a big ass party album which isn't necessarily a bad thing.

I'm just glad Roscoe didn't get a verse.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 8, 2011)

New Red and Mef
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhq39T8pLeA[/YOUTUBE]

Also full version of Wu Block was released


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNdGOxESkTE&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, Watch the Throne was horrible.  What's with the weird timing in production and shit?  The rhymes are weak.  Bad vs. Evil shitted all over this album.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2011)

Found Ballstik btw, he's the second top rated comment


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 9, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Its a sad thing when you are settling with your favorite artist..
> 
> I'd for one would never do that.  And even Lupe recognized himself that Lasers wasn't his usual quality music.
> 
> ...


I'm not settling. Believe me, a few weeks ago I said that Jay isn't like he used to be and people kept jumping up defending him. I know Jay-Z, he and  Lupe are my favorites but hey they're latest efforts aren't the best. I'd say Jay can still rap but he's not like he used to be. His flows were nice here, lyrics were good, I didn't see anything putting him below. If anything he's the same as he was during BP3. He's just "that Jay" now. He's not God Hova like I wish he was, he's just found his level. Like Prodigy said Jay's about the money now. 

It's Jay and Ye and because of that I'll listen to it to critique it. If it's good it's good, if it's bad it's bad. At that same token you won't hear me say it's a horrible album because it's honestly not a horrible album. It's a good album, just not great or classic. Jay hasn't had 1 bad album in his whole career, the least he's had is a "good one". 

Anyway an opinion is an opinion. You have your own and I respect it. 

After listening to it some more, is it just me or does this sound sort of like a really good mixtape? You guys know how mixtapes are, mixes, it sort of "feels" like that way. Like, I don't know. I found myself listening to a few of the songs today but I skip over a lot of them. 

Sad.


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Never got the WTT hype myself. I figured it was going to be pretty horrible but I kept my mouth shut.

Ima still check it out later.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anybody have a download link to watch the thrown? I wasnt really that excited for da album at first, but I wanna check it out. Ima big hov and kanye fan, so I was gonna check the album out anyway.


----------



## Distance (Aug 9, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Why didn't they get 9th wonder on that album?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope WTT gets no awards so kanye and jay can get a reality check 

Probably won't happen though


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 9, 2011)

WTT is the aoty. deal with it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 9, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not settling. Believe me, a few weeks ago I said that Jay isn't like he used to be and people kept jumping up defending him. I know Jay-Z, he and  Lupe are my favorites but hey they're latest efforts aren't the best. I'd say Jay can still rap but he's not like he used to be. His flows were nice here, lyrics were good, I didn't see anything putting him below. If anything he's the same as he was during BP3. He's just "that Jay" now. He's not God Hova like I wish he was, he's just found his level. Like Prodigy said Jay's about the money now.
> 
> It's Jay and Ye and because of that I'll listen to it to critique it. If it's good it's good, if it's bad it's bad. At that same token you won't hear me say it's a horrible album because it's honestly not a horrible album. It's a good album, just not great or classic. Jay hasn't had 1 bad album in his whole career, the least he's had is a "good one".
> 
> ...



I feel you KN.  My post wasn't really towards you it was more general consensus what I've seen around the net.  This is like a mixtape though.  

The last complete album Jay made was Kingdom come.
and Ye's 808's and Heart Breaks is a classic album.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> WTT is the aoty. deal with it



troll.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 9, 2011)

watch the throne is tight

new day good stuff


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Royce's "Success is certain" album is out.
Anyone giving it a listen?


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, even if we compare WTT to a not classic album like Kingdom Come, there were still lyrical monsters of that album. Beach Chair, Minority Report, Kingdom Come, Prelude, Lost Ones, etc..

I like that one better than this.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

Thought Bad Meets Evil was meh, then I heard watch the throne...how can that even be worse? Ugh...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 9, 2011)

RE posting.

Inviting some feed back.



New snippet of a track I did for a Beat Tape dropping in Sept.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2011)

Big krit got my attention this year


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

Big Krit the only new artist to even be watching this year


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2011)

lol I am so out of the loop I didnt even know WTT even existed until a day ago. Still havent listened to BME.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> RE posting.
> 
> Inviting some feed back.
> 
> ...



Love the track as usual AP, the beat is fucking A-tier. The rhymes were alright, not bad by any means but if the beat wasnt as good as it was I probably would have tuned it out.

I still play that Autumn Breeze beat all the time, that should win an award. Same with that Have My Way beat by Deweze.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2011)

Game's R.E.D tracklist:

1. ?Dr. Dre (Intro)?
2. ?The City? feat. Kendrick Lamar
3. ?Drug Test? feat. Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, & Sly
4. ?Martians vs. Goblins? feat. Tyler, the Creator & Lil Wayne
5. ?Red Nation? feat. Lil Wayne
6. ?Dr. Dre 1 (Interlude)?
7. ?Good Girls Go Bad? feat. Drake
8. ?Ricky?
9. ?The Good, The Bad, The Ugly?
10. ?Heavy Artillery? feat. Rick Ross & Beanie Sigel
11. ?Paramedics? feat. Young Jeezy
12. ?Speakers on Blast? feat. E-40 & Big Boi
13. ?Hello? feat. Lloyd
14. ?All the Way Gone? feat. Mario & Wale
15. ?Pot of Gold? feat. Chris Brown
16. ?Dr. Dre 2 (Interlude)?
17. ?All I Know? feat. Luu Breeze
18. ?Born in the Trap?
19. ?Mama Knows? feat. Nelly Furtado
20. ?California Dream?
21. ?Dr. Dre (Outro)?

This will kill WTT.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

lol I read Dre's name there like 5 times.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 9, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Game's R.E.D tracklist:
> 
> 1. ?Dr. Dre (Intro)?
> 2. ?The City? feat. Kendrick Lamar
> ...


wow this actually looks really good.

There is some boss collabos on this..im looking fwd to this more..


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2011)

Born In The Trap  by	_DJ Premier_


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

Premier ain't produced worth a damn since circa 2001


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Premier ain't produced worth a damn since circa 2001



Preemo has an untouchable status no matter the era


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

So do the Rolling Stones

doesn't mean they've made anything of new quality over the past ten years


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 9, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Game's R.E.D tracklist:
> 
> 1. ?Dr. Dre (Intro)?
> 2. ?The City? feat. Kendrick Lamar
> ...



Album looks BOSS indeed. Although singles, Red Nation has been medicore and Pot of Gold was more pop orientated, but good
Also Drug Test with Snoop & Dre already leaked. It was a Detox leftover, and to be honest its not that good, they are using autotune.

Also there are 2 more tracks which were confirmed "Dead People" (prod by Dre) & "Skate On" feat Lupe Fiasco
These tracks didnt appear on this tracklisting, so they'll probably end up on the deluxe edition


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 9, 2011)

looks like dre been working on the games album instead of 50s


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Premier ain't produced worth a damn since circa 2001


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 9, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You'd think though that individually they can make some pretty good albums you put them together it should of been magic right?
> 
> Disappointed is an under statement.  I just find it ironic the Jay stans on this forum gave the album at 7.5-8 out of 10.  WTF are you guys smoking?  This album is a 4 or 5 AT BEST.
> 
> ...



WTT wasn't great. About a 6. But Lasers was fucking horrible. Like 2/10 horrible.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 9, 2011)

uh oh          still dre pt 2!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> WTT wasn't great. About a 6. But Lasers was fucking horrible. Like 2/10 horrible.



The fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

He's right about Lasers


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> He's right about Lasers



Lasers may have not been top par, but calling it 2/10 is some Trap Music level trolling.  He needs to work on his tier structure.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYNT8B2HKJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 10, 2011)

wow this albums sounding pretty dope.. I cant lie.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 10, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Lasers may have not been top par, but calling it 2/10 is some Trap Music level trolling.  He needs to work on his tier structure.



Lasers is a terrible album. Stop being a stan. At least Trap Music has catchy hooks and nice beats. Lasers has none of that. Even Lupe thinks it's terrible.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 10, 2011)

Listening to the game snippets, sounds pretty solid

After finishing, I figure I'll buy this, definitely

hahaha
"snatch up rihanna and throw her in front of a fuckin' train"
"tie Lil B up to a full tank of propane....SWAG...now watch him cook"

I was rolling


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyTBdUYnyK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Lasers is a terrible album. Stop being a stan. At least Trap Music has catchy hooks and nice beats. Lasers has none of that. Even Lupe thinks it's terrible.



Lasers is not terrible, it's not even bad.  You don't have to be a Stan to realize that.  The music was good, catchy, and had a wide appeal.  Good promotion for MDMT as well.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Aug 11, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Lasers is not terrible, it's not even bad.  You don't have to be a Stan to realize that.  The music was good, catchy, and had a wide appeal.  Good promotion for MDMT as well.



I agree. I mean sure, I'm a huge Lupe fan, but I'm one of those open-minded and unbiased dudes even when it comes to their favorite things. People think 'big' beats and hooks makes music bad. Wrong, technically it makes the *music* sound better and Lupe's always consistent with lyrics. Though it wasn't up to par with the soul of F&L or the metaphors of either of his first two albums, it was still a good album.

And people act like Lupe is proud of it. He said it himself tons of times that he was fucking tight about how Atlantic treated that shit.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## firefist (Aug 11, 2011)

Lasers is a great album.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2011)

Nooooo, it isn't.


----------



## firefist (Aug 11, 2011)

it's not the greatest thing, but still pretty good to listen to.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2011)

It's not terrible either, but by no means is it great.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoEKWtgJQAU[/YOUTUBE]My love for this song has gone LEVELS up


----------



## Soul King (Aug 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's not terrible either, but by no means is it great.



Pretty much this. It's alright.

I don't know if any of you care for music videos, but this is by far the most awesome music video. Tyler the Creator has a bunch of creepy music videos.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoEKWtgJQAU[/YOUTUBE]My love for this song has gone LEVELS up


heard this on the radio. its the only reason i downloaded the album.

Murder to Excellence is the best track on the album.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 12, 2011)

Murder to Excellence one of the best tracks released in recent months.

And the music video for Otis is crap, expected much better.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

Agreed on Murder To Excellence. I think that's the only song I liked.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 12, 2011)

Seriously do people expect Kanye & Jay to create another world everytime they do something? geesh it's just two guys having fun on a video


----------



## firefist (Aug 12, 2011)

quite ironic how they advertise that album here (with all the posters and such, really rare for an album) yet you cant view the video.

and the album isnt that good, expected more.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Aug 12, 2011)

How Hip Hop changed the world on Channel 4 at 10.25 tonight (UK)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoEKWtgJQAU[/YOUTUBE]My love for this song has gone LEVELS up



Indeed.

Then I realised Jay is 40+...


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a chill beat right there, Deweeze.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 12, 2011)

has anyone heard of brother ali a great rapper a way better rapper than eminem(overatted shit)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Aug 12, 2011)

AP when are we gonna be back?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 12, 2011)

lol               .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> AP when are we gonna be back?



LOL cyph man soon man soon.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 12, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> LOL cyph man soon man soon.



You are had to get in touch with and I have no patience. I have lost all my inspiration again and haven't wrote nothing but an intro to Common's BE song.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKpKSHCGVW4&feature=artist[/YOUTUBE]


Haha. Jay-z recorded 9 songs off the Blueprint in 2 days.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 13, 2011)

Ace, you're blatant attempt at rep-whoring by posting pro Jay-Z posts has warranted you a neg.

More relevantly, Look at the clever rhyming in this song...


> Fe fi fo fum I think I smell the scent of a placenta
> I enter central park it's dark it's winter in December I see my target with my car and park it and approach a tender
> Young girl by the name of Brenda and I pretend to befriend her
> Sit down beside her like a spider hi there girl you mighta
> ...



I would highlight it, but there's just too many.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2011)

> Ace, you're blatant attempt at rep-whoring by posting pro Jay-Z posts has warranted you a neg.




Oh no, a neg.
I don't come around here much, and the only person I know that likes Jay-z is Kyuubi Naruto. So I have no idea what you are talking about.

Also, I've posted much less content about Jay-z then you have about Eminem. So why is it I'm the one you are complaining about? 

I don't need to repwhore. Who gives a shit about rep.
Was just sharing a video.

Ez.




p.s.- if you go back a couple of months in the opbd battledome, you'll see me arguing with z about how eminem is much better then jayz. It's funny how my opinion has changed huh?


----------



## Kisame (Aug 13, 2011)

A video about Jay-Z of all people though?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2011)

Jay-z video >>> Corny first single videos from em.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 13, 2011)

Seems my boy Ryshon has gotten in the newest XXL. 

Pick it up if you haven't gotten it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2011)

That new Wayne joint rides man.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

I do agree about Stay Wide Awake though. It is one of Em's best rhyme schemes if not the best. That said, it's nothing BUT rhyme schemes. Yes it tells a story, but everyone has already heard his serial killer stuff before so it's not new.

On a related note, OBL might be my new favorite rapper forever


----------



## Thor (Aug 13, 2011)

MvCforumsucks12 said:


> has anyone heard of brother ali a great rapper a way better rapper than eminem(overatted shit)



I heard of him on a Wale track. He sound's like Em a little bit but he's way better.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob3ktDxAjWI&feature=player_embedded#at=33[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think this dude is really relevant but the beat is so fucking cold and he was actually good on this one.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2011)

Catchy hook in the new Lil Wayne but otherwise it is kind of boring. Beat is meh and the verses are decent. One of those I wouldn't skip on the radio but won't have on my iPod. Definitely a good song to blast at a party though.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thor said:


> I heard of him on a Wale track. He sound's like Em a little bit but he's way better.



I know eminem is overatted and plusthe media like wayne it seems is pushing him on everyone with the grammy and shit that he really doesnt derserve.

I would like to post one of his songs but I dont know how to but have yo heard Uncle sam godanm

Mank?!

hopefully this works


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

^ put [YOUTUBE] [/YOUTUBE] around your link


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ^ put [YOUTUBE] [/YOUTUBE] around your link



thanks well here it goes now do I put that like in between or after the link or before it


[Mank?!

Still having a hard time


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

[NOPARSE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZsCWS_Hw1E[/YOUTUBE][/NOPARSE]

Cope/paste


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> [NOPARSE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZsCWS_Hw1E[/YOUTUBE][/NOPARSE]
> 
> Cope/paste


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2011)

That song is way better than Em's stuff? 

He isn't bad but......


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> That song is way better than Em's stuff?
> 
> He isn't bad but......



Hell EMs shit is just eh brotherali is alot more better well atleast IMO


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2011)

Em's newer stuff has been closer to "eh" but his other stuff is far better.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG19zzh0ORg[/YOUTUBE]


More Atlanta shit.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Em's newer stuff has been closer to "eh" but his other stuff is far better.



his ld stuff was good but not all that great to me it was good


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 13, 2011)

Shark said:


> Blah blah iloveeminemcoq blah


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRc41tfTe9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like this one to


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Brother Ali isn't bad, I like him


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2011)

FatKidsBrotha they're a two man team from Detroit living in the way of Atlanta also in the underground scene. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaHVLpMOW0M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDzboWdFJYA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Aug 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Jay-z video >>> Corny first single videos from em.



The Way I am, Sing for the moment, Real Slim Shady...

Also, this place _really_ needs Em fans to support him, Brother Ali > Em?


----------



## Kisame (Aug 13, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRc41tfTe9Q[/YOUTUBE]





Try harder.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKg4isEZ0jE[/youtube]

I can't believe I forgot about this track 

I love when people think I'm psychologically disturbed Cause it means I overloaded their neurological nerves

haha


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2011)

NEW TRACK FROM THE R.E.D. ALBUM!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sukVRiKaeE8[/YOUTUBE]

I am fucking buying this shit twice


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 13, 2011)

Deweze said:


> NEW TRACK FROM THE R.E.D. ALBUM!!!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sukVRiKaeE8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am fucking buying this shit twice


For some reason it reminds me of Nas...

And the song reminds me of a previous Game song, I can't remember it's name.


----------



## Distance (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes it is a bit Nas-ish. I got to agree.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2011)

He dropped like 5000 names again haha but fuck it if he's gonna release good music like this then keep doing what he's doing.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

He namedropped in the single wit Breezy as well


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2011)

You just gotta understand thats what he does


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank god for you all mentioning the name-dropping. I didn't want to be the first to say it. I was actually paying attention to who he was going to mention lol.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2011)

We could make a list like that cubey just for this song LOL 

Dj Premier
Barack Obama
Too $hort
Spike Lee
T.I.
Gucci
Jeezy
Outkast


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2011)

I told you so


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 13, 2011)

New song my boy wanted me to hop on. I am the first vs. Feedback

Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 13, 2011)

Cyphon again your voice is great for rapping. You went in and took over and no offense to your boy but you were better. Nice.

I can't wait until I get my allergies and sinuses taken care of next week so I can show people my rapping. I hate being on the sidelines lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback KN. Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you all feel about:

The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill

Personally, I love it. Miss Hill one of my fav artists ever.

Watched this show that remembered me about it, damn..Man some great music was made in the 90's and early 00's.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hip Hop Changed the World? Some mates didn't like it cause of the rankings and whatnot but I thought it was good just for some of the footage. Kool Herc riding around with his big fuck-off sound system.  And some good music from back in the day that's not really talked about much now. Would've liked some more of the music to be mentioned but they had to include a lot of cultural stuff and from a British perspective so it was understandable in a way.


----------



## Distance (Aug 14, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Hip Hop Changed the World? Some mates didn't like it cause of the rankings and whatnot but I thought it was good just for some of the footage. Kool Herc riding around with his big fuck-off sound system.  And some good music from back in the day that's not really talked about much now. Would've liked some more of the music to be mentioned but they had to include a lot of cultural stuff and from a British perspective so it was understandable in a way.



Got to agree with that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Hip Hop Changed the World? Some mates didn't like it cause of the rankings and whatnot but I thought it was good just for some of the footage. Kool Herc riding around with his big fuck-off sound system.  And some good music from back in the day that's not really talked about much now. Would've liked some more of the music to be mentioned but they had to include a lot of cultural stuff and from a British perspective so it was understandable in a way.



Yeah I didn't watch the whole thing though..But the Lauryn Hill bit reminded me of how much I love her..

Some of the people they had commenting were annoying and seemed to be  saying the same things over and over..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, some irrelevant dickheads on there. And some of the prominent people like Nas couldn't say much interesting for the fact of being fucking baked off his nuts.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyphon that was a pretty sick track. I would bump it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

That new Wayne & Drake is not bad actually, I can dig & ride to it..most defo..

The beat is smooth/cool/feel good the chorus is catchy..


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> New song my boy wanted me to hop on. I am the first vs. Feedback
> 
> Link removed



Bro im dizzy as fuck right now. The voice is good, but I need some lyrics on paper. I'll give it a re-listen when my head clears but at face-value i think all the first half needs is a better beat.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 14, 2011)

God Movement said:


> ..Need to name drop a little more



I will work on it 



> No, but seriously, you're pretty damn good, keep doing what you're doing.



Appreciate it.



Cubey said:


> Cyphon that was a pretty sick track. I would bump it



Thanks man. Appreciate it.



ensoriki said:


> Bro im dizzy as fuck right now. The voice is good, but I need some lyrics on paper. I'll give it a re-listen when my head clears but at face-value i think all the first half needs is a better beat.



Aight man lemme know what you think when your head clears lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 14, 2011)

Also I just recorded this today. I only did one verse with no hook (not sure if I'll add more). It is done to the No Church in the Wild instrumental from WTT. I wanted to see if I could compete with Jay and Ye while it is fresh on the market. The vs comes in a little ways in since I skipped the hook.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 15, 2011)

Man where did you get that instrumental? I looked a few days ago and I couldn't find it. 

And you did great with the instrumental I'd say. Keep it up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

My dude Cyphon just killed it! Hopefully you write more verses.

Still havent even listened to WTT or even heard a song from it. Kanye raps terribly now and Jay is just meh. Ill get around to it one of these days.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 15, 2011)

WTT was ok but it's no MBDTF or near one of their best albums, it's ok but meh, it didn't really have a central theme to me. Kanye's last album was about him falling and redeeming himself, Jay's last album was about him keeping up with the game and making a new "Blueprint" for people to follow. Even though it was about them being on the Throne it didn't really have a central point.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man where did you get that instrumental? I looked a few days ago and I couldn't find it.



Someone had it posted on Soundcloud IIRC. If you can't find it I can get it to you.



> And you did great with the instrumental I'd say. Keep it up.



Thank you.



typhoon72 said:


> My dude Cyphon just killed it! Hopefully you write more verses.



Appreciate it. 

Dunno if I will write more.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2011)

_link_

This week Any Given Sunday was a Ustream


----------



## Deweze (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2011)

Chuuuuuurch


----------



## Deweze (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't find the chuuuuuuuuch video


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Distance (Aug 15, 2011)

^ 

his son:chuuuuuuuuurch


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey im trying to become a producer its my dream and ive been using fl demo for my beats due to a lack of money and i was wondering what you guys use to make beats or if you have any suggestions?


----------



## abstract (Aug 15, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> Hey im trying to become a producer its my dream and ive been using fl demo for my beats due to a lack of money and i was wondering what you guys use to make beats or if you have any suggestions?



If I were you I'd stay with Fruity Loops for the next year or so.  It's a great program for a beginner to turn his idea's into concrete material.  Learn the ends and outs of Edison, because it is a GREAT tool for chopping samples and is similar to what you will encounter in other more robust programs. 


After you have a good feel with FL, and are able to compose a decently put together song and are good with pattern mode, it wouldn't be a bad idea to move onto a better program. 


One like Sonar, Ableton, Logic(if you have a MAC), or Pro Tools.  Personally I like Ableton the best at the moment, but I use it in conjunction with a couple other programs like Native Instruments Maschine. 


But in the mean time, watch some FL Studio tutorials and keep grinding.  Also, I'm sure there are pirated versions of FL out there.  Cop one, and you can save your shit.


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 15, 2011)

abstract said:


> If I were you I'd stay with Fruity Loops for the next year or so.  It's a great program for a beginner to turn his idea's into concrete material.  Learn the ends and outs of Edison, because it is a GREAT tool for chopping samples and is similar to what you will encounter in other more robust programs.
> 
> 
> After you have a good feel with FL, and are able to compose a decently put together song and are good with pattern mode, it wouldn't be a bad idea to move onto a better program.
> ...



Ok thank you im gonna do that and ive heard of pro tools but il give the others a look too and yeah after i make a beat i just export it into an mp3 idk if that will be a problem in the long run or not tho


----------



## Kameil (Aug 15, 2011)

In my personal arsenal I use FL 10 and Reason 5, Reason 6 releases next month in September.  You can chop things well in FL and bring it to Reason ableton's very fun w/ it's warp features and the use of Edison sampling is at it's best if you can flip a record properly producers such as 9th wonder still use FL.  Far as shit goes you can utilize Izotope Ozone for mastering/mixing things along with Edirol Orchestral as a plugin to your FL or any other DAW.

For recordings if you want things to get real utilize Pro tools 9.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2011)

Got tickets for the J. Cole concert here in Toronto.


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kameil said:


> In my personal arsenal I use FL 10 and Reason 5, Reason 6 releases next month in September.  You can chop things well in FL and bring it to Reason ableton's very fun w/ it's warp features and the use of Edison sampling is at it's best if you can flip a record properly producers such as 9th wonder still use FL.  Far as shit goes you can utilize Izotope Ozone for mastering/mixing things along with Edirol Orchestral as a plugin to your FL or any other DAW.
> 
> For recordings if you want things to get real utilize Pro tools 9.



Ok thanks for the tips and is reason 5 or 6 free or it it a reasonable price? and do you have the FL 10 demo or did you buy it? and ableton is something different from reason right?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 15, 2011)

What people don't realize is 95% of the work happens in the head.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 15, 2011)

I use Pro Tools for my recording. It's a pretty great program. I've also used it for the beginning of my beat production. I have some ideas and so far from what I've experimented with it's pretty nice.

And here's the lyrics to Game's track with Drake.....



My god....lol


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

Deweze said:


> What people don't realize is 95% of the work happens in the head.



lol which is exactly the reason why I can't make beats. Just got no imagination when it comes to them ... I envy you guys. Make something of yourselves.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2011)

I use FL10 in conjunction with the MPD24 and a few Midi Keyboards.

I have a mass Library of VSTs.  

The thing is everyone in here is giving you some bad advice that is wrong saying one DAW is better than the other.  Dont listen to that BS.  It is 100% BS.

DAWs are like blank canvases, and you the producer are the painter.  No one Daw is really better than the other these days.  They all do the same basic functions as well as supporting vsts and other audio plugins.  What is more important is finding a DAW that you are comfortable with, and than mastering it.  Many famous producers TODAY use FL studio, which can easily port to other DAWS for mastering.  FL studio in my humble opinion has the best work flow for creating beats, but thats MY OPINION, and what works for me.  I chop my samples outside of FL studio in Adobe Audition.  But experiment with different DAWS once you find one you really like, than MASTER IT.  Dont jump from daw to daw because you will never become a great producer that way. Any major producer has his weapon of choice, a main DAW or hardware interface that he uses and knows it well.  Find one and master it.  Dont worry about which is better.  Every producer has an opinion but what is most important is yours, and your comfort level.  

If you have any question about FL studio holla at me id be more than happy to help you.  Here is some of my work for reference.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FuHXh_8aIU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y88xW33mlI4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1k5Sx0M738[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQdSpS7kn8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mImFbngpfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are 3 new beats I recently made btw.  As you can see it isnt about the daw you use but rather how you use it


----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2011)

How do you organize your beats


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Wicked (Aug 16, 2011)

*Checks thread*

*Sees another J.Cole wankfest*


----------



## Distance (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a good video lol.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Not a good video lol.



Is that you Mike?

That vid looks mad cheap. Jigga must have blown half of roc-nation's video budget for this year on that maybach on the Otis vid..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


>



That's pretty hard. Nice, but the hook's shit though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm stuck with this name thanks to some unseen circumstances haha.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFGutxUYfBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh shit, even Tyler got on game for name dropping


----------



## itachi0982 (Aug 16, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I use FL10 in conjunction with the MPD24 and a few Midi Keyboards.
> 
> I have a mass Library of VSTs.
> 
> ...



Thanks if i continue to us Fl studio and like it and get better with it i will prob just stick with it, and yeah i need to get a midi keyboard thats gonna be my next investment, and my main problem with fl studio is that i dont know most aspects of it and im not finding enough sounds id like to use becasue of this, do you download any drum kits and such or no? and how do you save your beats do you have the full version?

and btw all of your beats are really good i think you have what it takes to be a great producer out there someday and make it big. My favorite was the 9th wonder style beat


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)

Tyler: _That shit was expected, Like Jayceon whenever he name-drop_
Game: _Fuck you Tyler_

lol



> I spit like I had kids with Erykah Badu
> I fucked her on the day of that naked video shoot
> I was sucking her pussy like it was wonton soup
> Then I hit Lebron’s mom in bron-bron’s coupe
> ...



^Back in the day, a verse like that could get you bodybag'd.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 16, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFGutxUYfBc[/YOUTUBE]



hot                         

is the album leaked?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Yeah it leaked already

Only listened to it once so initial impressions: good album, not on par with The Documentary let alone Doctor's Advocate. Its definitely above LAX for me though

Also: The City, Ricky, Heavy Artillery, Born in the trap, Momma knows, California dreaming 

Also Martians vs Goblins funny as fuck


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2011)

Game has been putting out tons of material the past 2 years.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qCR3NhIGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abstract (Aug 16, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I use FL10 in conjunction with the MPD24 and a few Midi Keyboards.
> 
> I have a mass Library of VSTs.
> 
> ...






Hey man, I used to have that exact same mindset.  I was a repping FL hard as fuck.  My first drum machine was an MPD24(which I probably would have kept for longer, if I wasn't blown away by Maschine's capabilities), and I used to wreak havoc in FL with it.  And your right, every DAW is going to have the same basic tools that they have had for over a decade- eq, a flanger, reverbs, etc. 


But from my personal experience with using a computer based studio over the last few years, there's a noticeable difference between a program like FL Studio(which I used for 3 years) and Ableton Live(which I've used for 1 and a half). 


Honestly, I miss FL's piano roll and pattern mode.  I'm not saying FL ain't shit, it DEFINITELY is user friendly.  But the reasons why I switched programs were: 


1. At the time FL didn't offer multi-chain compression.  I think they made it a capability in version 9, but like I said at the time it wasn't available. 


2.  FL's stock sounds and available synthesizers are just low quality.  Not saying that synths really even matter in a DAW seeing as how plugin packs like Komplete 7 or 8 are out there, and you can always sample, but it's nice to have hundreds and hundreds of high quality, interesting synths and instrument VST's at your finger tips for no extra money. 


3.  Ableton's warp function, and other looping capabilities. I feel like out of all of the programs out there today, Ableton is putting a really different spin on your workflow.  And to me, your workflow environment is the most important aspect of a DAW, because you want a way to get your idea's out with as much ease as possible. 


4. Again this is some what speaking on the multi chain compression, but I just love Ableton's rack system for effects.  It's easier, and far more efficient from my experience. 



I could go on, but I digress.  I'll admit, if your strictly mixing and producing some dope ass hip hop beats, FL will give you everything you need.  In a very easy to use environment.  Edison is that shit, and FL's MPC facility(i forget its name) was my main tool back in the day.  




But if you want a really intuitive approach to your music, which in my opinion will open up more creative doors for you, go with a program like Ableton.  And if you REALLY want a dope tool, try out the Maschine.  80% of my creative output is through maschine and its stand alone program.  Which comes with like 20 gigs of clear professionally recorded intrument VST's and some extreeeemely user friendly features. 




Again I'm not saying that FL Studio isn't a professional program, it's all in the eyes of the beholder, but I just think there are better offerings out there besides what Image Line brings to the table.


----------



## abstract (Aug 16, 2011)

some work of mine with fruity loops: 

[divshare]myId=15537808-50b[/divshare]



And some work from my first year with Ableton(most things that I've been working on this year i'm pretty psyched on.  but they're all individual parts of a connected album, and I aint really trying to release any songs from it separately) :


[divshare]myId=14432614-689[/divshare]

[divshare]myId=11971053-7aa[/divshare] 


[divshare]myId=11971052-f7c[/divshare] (a song I did for a Yakuza based mafia game in the blender about a year ago)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 17, 2011)

abstract said:


> Hey man, I used to have that exact same mindset.  I was a repping FL hard as fuck.  My first drum machine was an MPD24(which I probably would have kept for longer, if I wasn't blown away by Maschine's capabilities), and I used to wreak havoc in FL with it.  And your right, every DAW is going to have the same basic tools that they have had for over a decade- eq, a flanger, reverbs, etc.
> 
> 
> But from my personal experience with using a computer based studio over the last few years, there's a noticeable difference between a program like FL Studio(which I used for 3 years) and Ableton Live(which I've used for 1 and a half).
> ...



Yea I wasn't trying to dispute any other persons opinions.  Again the best way to illustrate this is, DAW's are like blank canvases.  What you put into it is what you can get out of it if you really master your art.  Again I hate the stock sounds that come with FL studio.  I don't use it for ANY OF THAT.  I sample all my own drums or use live drums.  I strictly love the interface, the piano roll, and the sequencer patterns.  Its a wonderful way to lay out a beat.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Ronin0510 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yo can we start a new thread to talk about producing? Cause I would love to take part of that convo but don't want to impede on the others whom might not....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 18, 2011)

^Nah, you lot can do it here. Though I know next to little about 'producing' it would be interesting to see y'all exchange views/opinions.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2011)

J.Cole's Cole World track by track preview. He previewed the album to some industry folks. In the Morning and Lights Please are in the album. 


Link removed


Jay-Z called J.Cole's album a classic.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds good can't wait.


----------



## Guru (Aug 18, 2011)

Guru (Gang-starr) is the greatest rapper of all time.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Jay-Z called J.Cole's album a classic.


It better be. 

I can only hope it lives up to all the expectations after waiting so long. But a "classic" is a daunting standard to aspire to.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 18, 2011)

people use the word classic too much


----------



## LayZ (Aug 18, 2011)

Be is a "classic"


----------



## Guru (Aug 18, 2011)

Well by definition nothing made now can be a classic. In twenty years time it can be..


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 18, 2011)

Had RED album on blast for past 2 days. Good album, bot not what it could have been. There were some mix tape stuff that easily outclasses some tracks.

A little track by track breakdown and rating

*The City feat. Kendrick Lamar* 5/5
Raw and hard opening track with a hard beat. Game does his thing, but Kendrick is actually the one who made this track and shines. This dude is a beast. Perhaps time to re-listen Section 80....

*Drug Test feat Snoop & Dre* 3/5
Medicore imo. Not sure if Game just wanted a track with Dre & Snoop, but its kinda mediocre. And also that auto tune usage is fucking annoying and should never be used on west-coast sound. Seriously if Game wanted a Dre, Snoop + him track, the Kush remix with Games verse was away better, and Game actually went hard on that one

*Martians vs Goblins feat Tyler* 4/5
Funny song. Tyler commenting on Games namedropping was hilarious. Not a special track or something but fun none the less. Game once again adapts and copies other peoples flow and does is quite good.

*Red Nation* 3.5/5
Single of the album that was meant to be the "one blood" track from this album. It obviously failed in that department. Not a bad song per se, but overplayed for me by now

*Good Girls Go Bad feat. Drake* 4/5
I actually liked the song. Even Drake's verses 
Don't know why, but I found the chorus and beat catching

*Ricky* 5/5
Top 3 track on the album. Beat, flow and lyrics go hard!

*The Good, Bad & Ugly* 5/5
Also top 3 track. Love the storytelling mechanism, and the flow he used. Also simple beat, but it works fot this type o track. Cant hate on this

*Heavy Artillery feat. Rick Ross & Beanie Sigel* 4/5
Type of track in line with the previous 2 (Ricky & Good bad and ugly) in terms of atmosphere. Pretty good but not on par with the previous 2. Also Beanie Sigel is actually good 

*Paramedics feat. Yeezy* 3.5/5
Not really a bad track, but not noteworthy either. 

*Speakers on Blast feat Big Boi & E40* 4/5
Game copies Big Bois flow on this one (shocking!! ). All the verses go hard. Beat is not really what I expected. But the song has grown on me.

*Hello feat Lloyd* 3.5/5
This is were the shiftstorm on the album begins. There are 2-3 R&B songs coming and they annoy the fuck outta me. I can't possibly understand that an album that opened quite hard (the city, ricky, good bad & ugly etc) now comes up with 4!!! fucking R&B tracks in a straight row. Seriously this screams commercial attempt/Iovine meddling. 
Anyway, not a bad track but not suited for the album

*All the way gone feat. Mario & Wale* 3.5/5
Same as above. Track to hump with your girl. Or radio play attempt. Either way it disrupts the flow of the album

*Pot of Gold feat Chris Brown* 4/5
Only R&B track I like and don't automatically skip. Obvious commercial/radio attempt but enjoyable song and I like it

*All I know feat Lu Breeze* 2.5/5
Nother filler track and the worst track on the album. Annoying beat and I don't even know why its on the album. Mixtape worthy at best

*Born in the trap* 10/5 
Best track on the album and dat beat 
You cannot possibly hate on this even if you don't like Game

*Mamma knows* 4.5/5
We're reaching the final stages of the album. Some soul-searching stuff from Game with a Nelly Furtado chorus and Pharrel Williams beat. Game flows hard on this one

*California Dreamin* 4.5/5
Basically the "like father like song" track from the Documentary. Now detailing the birth of his daughter. Except no Busta Rhymes chorus


To summarize: pretty good album but not what it should have been. It opens strong (The city, ricky, good bad and ugly) has some good tracks to keep the momentum in between (martians vs goblins, speakers on blast, heavy artillery and even good girls go bad). It also end on a strong note (born in the trap, mamma know and california dreaming). But along 3/4 the album is where it fails. The 3-4 R&B tracks in a row is the part where this album falls flat down on its face. They are not bad tracks, but not meant for this album and should be on auto-skip imo
Also Dr. Dre didn't actually produce a single beat for the album. He does the skitts in between (album is set-up like Boyz in the hood movie). Never the less the production is actually quite good.

Overall I'd give it 8/10

Which is not bad, but seeing some tracks that were released on the mix tapes and some that _could_ have ended on this album (Lost, Monsters in My Head) this RED is not what it could have been


----------



## Deweze (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah 2 r&b tracks is enough


----------



## Kameil (Aug 18, 2011)

Anybody hear that new Wale tape? That shit is straight trash. 

Quit wasting time and listen to my dude Bobby's tape "Topanga Lawrence"


----------



## Fraust (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting. I hope there are enough new songs on the album to make me forget the two old ass songs. I mean, yes, they're among my favorites easily and his best, but I don't need another Blow Up mixtape.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 18, 2011)

Guru said:


> Guru (Gang-starr) is the greatest rapper of all time.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 18, 2011)

This is how you get a deal when you spit like this good old Joell. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLI6O6i_vb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> J.Cole's Cole World track by track preview. He previewed the album to some industry folks. In the Morning and Lights Please are in the album.



In the Morning was better before Drake got on it and Lights Please is old as shit. I love LP but it is still old. 



> Jay-Z called J.Cole's album a classic.



With songs like Work Out and Can't Get Enough it will be far from a classic, though I still have some hope.



Guru said:


> Guru (Gang-starr) is the greatest rapper of all time.



Not really dude......


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> In the Morning was better before Drake got on it and Lights Please is old as shit. I love LP but it is still old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He had to put Lights Please, its the song that made him. In fact those songs were meant for the album anyway.

What is wrong with Can't Get Enough?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> He had to put Lights Please, its the song that made him. In fact those songs were meant for the album anyway.



I love LP, just saying it was old.



> What is wrong with Can't Get Enough?



It isn't very good. Hook is catchy but verses are weak. Just not good quality from J Cole.


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> It isn't very good. Hook is catchy but verses are weak. Just not good quality from J Cole.



I     agree.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah not the best from Cole, but he sets high standards, but it's a good single for radio etc. Lost Ones is probably the best song I've heard from the album out of the ones that have been leaked/released so far.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah not the best from Cole, but he sets high standards, but it's a good single for radio etc. Lost Ones is probably the best song I've heard from the album out of the ones that have been leaked/released so far.



Don't get me wrong, I still listen to it because its Cole and I enjoy (on some level) pretty much everything he does. That said, I still think Higher and Lights Please would be 2 better singles than Work Out and Can't Get Enough. They would be better by a great deal actually. 

I agree, Lost Ones is the best so far if we are excluding LP that is. 

Back to the single thing though, they aren't even that good as singles tbh. I don't keep them on repeat like I did with My Last from Big Sean and I don't even like Sean that much.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2011)

Work Out and CGE appeals to a lot of fans though, seen a lot of peeps saying they love those songs, personally I find CGE catchy, and Lost Ones is the 3rd single.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 18, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Work Out and CGE appeals to a lot of fans though,



From what I have seen it doesn't. Just a minor example would be my gf. She isn't a big rap fan but she likes LP and Higher. She hates Work Out and CGE. Same with another friend of mine I introduced to J Cole. Not saying that applies to everyone but his attempts at mass appeal have been shitty. He has the catchiness to draw in people but these songs.....

And even if it does bring in a lot of other audience he is slowly losing his actual base with shit songs like these. 



> personally I find CGE catchy



Same here but that is all on Trey Songz.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVPD5FBIDTM[/YOUTUBE]

I don't care what anyone saids I can fuck with Mac Miller


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 18, 2011)

Basically J. Cole's album has

Cheer Up
Light's Please
In The Morning
Lost Ones
Can't Get Enough
Work Out

Out of those songs I'll say I'm disappointed. No I don't want to hear J. Cole songs I've already heard on mixtapes, no I don't want to hear Work Out nor do I want to hear Can't Get Enough. So far I'll say from what I've heard I'm not impressed at all by any means. Yeah J. Cole is great but if you are putting this out with your first album it's not a classic. I don't care if Jay-Z said it, he signed you so he says stuff like that. It's lazy and I'm not hearing any other bad songs on this. 

Basically there's 10 songs we haven't heard about honestly they better be fire. I don't care if he makes great songs, I'll say if you add up "everything" it'll be a great album. With 2 songs on it being not up to Cole's par I'll say it won't be a classic but very good. As for the fact we've heard those songs already I'm disappointed.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2011)

Oi is that dude Shyne out of jail yet? 

And has he released his new album?


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2011)

J Cole album being a classic? I thought it could a long time ago though.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I don't care what anyone saids I can fuck with Mac Miller



No one's saying anything. Mac Miller's awesome. 

Thanks for reminding me, I need to download another of his mixtapes.


----------



## Distance (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GWlMJUsXIbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats the problem when you wait so long for an album to come out and you keep dropping singles, than taking them back and putting them on mixtapes.  Than adding them to album again. real dumb strategy.  I dont even think those 10 songs will save the album.  He had potential to drop a Nas-esque album.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 19, 2011)

Nottz is so underrated.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2011)

Speaking of instrumentals - anyone recognise this one? Must've listened to this on repeat about 20 times this week. English hip-hop from back in the day.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2011)

From what the critics have been saying the 10 or so songs we haven't heard from Cole, will impress you if you liked his mixtapes. Work Out doesn't seem like it fits in the album, heck Cole hasn't even decided where he'll put it in yet either.

Also who do you think the mystery female MC is? I think Lauryn Hill.


----------



## InFam0us (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicki Minaj for maximum troll effect.

But it's probably Hill, people been crying for more stuff from her for years. Similar to Andre 3000.

I'm not particularly excited about his album though, even if he gets a verse from Hill.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 19, 2011)

kreayshawn hahaha


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

*New One Be Lo!!!*

[YOUTUBE]o3_JfmBejjw[/YOUTUBE]

*One Be Lo's first single, "The G.O.A.T.", off of his upcoming release, L.A.B.O.R., due out September 6, 2011. Pre-orders available soon.*

[YOUTUBE]tBkgrpN1MGc[/YOUTUBE]



01. LabORhood
02. The ANT (i matter)
03. Monkey Biz
04. Ox y Moron
05. Machine Labor
06. Snake Charmer
07. Dragon Slayer
08. Doggy-Style-Biscuits
09. GameCock Diesel
10. MEGAchile Pluto
11. Tiger S t r i p e s
12. Sheep's Clothing
13. PIGS
14. BEEF
15. Rabbit Food
16. rootS
17. Jenny
18. Tails(tales) from the Hood R.a.t.s
19. DESTINY (of the Phoenix)
20. The G.O.A.T.
21. WILdeBEEST 

Also LABORHOOD Part 2 should be released today:

01. Laborhood 2 Intro
 02. Clap 
03. Chemistry 
04. Panthers
 05. Combat 
06. Lettin' Go 
07. E.T. Remix 
08. Hooliganry 
09. U Minor, We Major 
10. The Medicine 
11. Weapons 
12. Freakin Flo's 
13. Thoughts Take Flight 
14. All In 
15. Wash Away 
16. Up All Nite


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdrEIIRVZ9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2011)

Apparently Lil Wayne had sex with a 16 year old. 

Uh oh!!!! 

Weezy's back in the slammer. Also apparently J. Cole is upset that Jay-Z didn't officially say it was a classic. He said the story's one of those "Well I heard that he said Jay-Z said it was a classic". Not from the man's mouth. J. Cole is talking so much about Jay-Z this and wanting a verse from Jay-Z, man, I wish it would all stop and focus more on J. Cole. Don't let one man's verse hold your album back.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 19, 2011)

Why does it take so long to get a verse from him though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2011)

Jay-Z doesn't want Cole shining. Cole has the potential to be the new up and comer in the game and Jay-Z knows this. Jay also is in the game, still has records coming out and is still saying he's at the top of the throne. Regardless if Cole is his artist he doesn't want to be passed. A verse from him on Cole's album will just add more fire that Cole's album was a classic more than ever. Sorta like Jay-Z having Biggie on Reasonable Doubt, it helped his record out. He's also pushed his album back, Cole's not getting any hype it's just sad really. Watch, in the future when Cole's off of RocNation he'll say the same thing he said to Beanie about teaching him to fish and him not using it right. I like Jay-Z but when it comes to pushing his artists he doesn't really do it at all if they're in the same lane as him.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2011)

Honestly, I don't think Cole has the potential to surpass classic Jay. Definitely not RD - BA Jay. Yeah, he spits real and everything, but he's far from unfuckwithable.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Honestly, I don't think Cole has the potential to surpass classic Jay. Definitely not RD - BA Jay. Yeah, he spits real and everything, but he's far from unfuckwithable.



And honestly I agree with this as well. I think with the talent right now Cole has potential to be the best but at the same time I haven't seen anyone who strikes me as being on "that" level of Jay back then, he was a monster. Not any of these new ones that is.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah it's disappointing that Jay doesn't push his artists. After this album though, I don't think Cole needs Jay, he'll easily find another record deal. Dre is much better at pushing artists. Also Jay entered the game at a time when it was much healthier and he could release a rap album and it would be successful, because back then was the hip hop/rap era. Nowadays if you want to be successful you can't merely release a proper rap album. And Cole may not surpass Jay in terms of rapping, but as a producer, Cole wins easily. Cole could easily have a career solely as a producer, he's like dre/kanye lvl of producing.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the details of his deal with roc? Only 1 album?


----------



## Rannic (Aug 20, 2011)

Big K.R.I.T and The Weeknd dropped their latest yesterday, both are really good.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder when y'all are going to realize that J.Cole is the JigglyPuff of Hip/Hop in reality he's boring because of the decisions he sits and makes please quit fluffing him and his mediocrity he's a decent MC but at the end of the day he's not the decent person to come correct.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Dre is much better at pushing artists.





Admittedly, he has/had some of the most successful artists under his wing but he also has a long list of flops.

I reckon with him it's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtfSEYiQVlo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2011)

Rannic said:


> Big K.R.I.T and The Weeknd dropped their latest yesterday, both are really good.


Haven't heard the KRIT one yet but I want to. Just got through listening to Return of 4Eva and KRIT Wuz Here and loved them


T.D.A said:


> Yeah it's disappointing that Jay doesn't push his artists. After this album though, I don't think Cole needs Jay, he'll easily find another record deal.* Dre is much better at pushing artists*. Also Jay entered the game at a time when it was much healthier and he could release a rap album and it would be successful, because back then was the hip hop/rap era. Nowadays if you want to be successful you can't merely release a proper rap album. And Cole may not surpass Jay in terms of rapping, but as a producer, Cole wins easily. Cole could easily have a career solely as a producer, he's like dre/kanye lvl of producing.



As in Dr. Dre? Naw bruh. Hell, his supposed perfectionism is to the point that some of the artists he signs never even get records that get released lol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dr. Dre? Naw bruh. Hell, his supposed perfectionism is to the point that some of the artists he signs never even get records that get released lol



Exactomundo. 

Dre has a list of flops so big like..

btw..CG you've been away for awhile..last time I seen you post was in that porn thread we had going on for a minute in the BH..lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Exactomundo.
> 
> Dre has a list of flops so big like..
> 
> btw..CG you've been away for awhile..last time I seen you post was in that porn thread we had going on for a minute in the BH..lol



Lol yeah man, I've been on Tumblr alot lately. Kinda odd hip hop community there(I mean that in a good and bad way) lol


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 21, 2011)

haters gonna hate.


----------



## little nin (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 21, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah it's disappointing that Jay doesn't push his artists. After this album though, I don't think Cole needs Jay, he'll easily find another record deal. Dre is much better at pushing artists. Also Jay entered the game at a time when it was much healthier and he could release a rap album and it would be successful, because back then was the hip hop/rap era. Nowadays if you want to be successful you can't merely release a proper rap album. And Cole may not surpass Jay in terms of rapping, but as a producer, Cole wins easily. Cole could easily have a career solely as a producer, he's like dre/kanye lvl of producing.



Lol, Dre is one of the worst at pushing his artists. Not even Raekwon and Rakim could drop an album on Aftermath. Busta dropped one before he left.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Kameil (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like a retail mixtape cover it's pretty sad man this dude is going to flop hard if he doesn't get some guidance seriously this guy is boring.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

Cole definitely needs to switch shit up from time to time


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Cole definitely needs to switch shit up from time to time



"Hoes, Money, Im the shit... Oh yeah, Im reminded"


----------



## Kameil (Aug 22, 2011)

What Cole always has to mentions in his songs is fucking go back and listen to every cole record and tell me there isn't fucking involved that's what makes him even more shit.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 22, 2011)

Probably a song off the album

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on5z9K6_w-Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2011)

I was gonna reply to a few posts..but some way half my post I just sighed and..

ah, fuck it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea its sad.  Cole should be signed else where.  ITs sad but if he was on Cash Money he'd be hotter than drake..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 22, 2011)

Havoc Quoted as saying:


> "We're gonna do a Mobb Deep and Nas album. It hasn't begun but we tipped the iceberg a little bit with the 'Dog Sh*t.' I think as we was working, doing songs back and forth with Nas recently, I think it was just a mutual thought, like, 'Yo, let's make a f*cking album.' Everybody was like, 'Yeah, that would be dope. F*ck it, what we waiting for? Let's do it.'" (Hip Hop DX)



This couldn't come sooner.  I feel like I'm in a hip hop drought

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXYmQPVNhc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck this shit, I'm DLing Lo's new shit 

These wack MC's, man


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm DLing Lo's new shit
> 
> These wack MC's, man



Most of the stuff on the Laborhood mixtapes are just redone older songs. They're still good though, his flow on Weapons was fucking sick. And on Must Be The Way he fucking killed it...

He said: _"A simile memory, I metaphor the first time..."_ 

Dont even get me started on Alphabet Soup, the original is one of the best things I ever heard:


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

Good looking 

Checking out right now


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 22, 2011)

Eminem & T.I The Kings.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 22, 2011)

dog shit is fire


----------



## Kisame (Aug 22, 2011)

What Vincent said.

Wonder when will Eminem be dropping a new a track...been so long..

On J. Cole..stop it with the useless wank, not because his previous shit was bad, but because you shouldn't get hyped up too much and then get disappointed with the Album when it come out. And fuck Jay-Z for not pushing him.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....It's Em..!!

[YOUTUBE]YWt4wmZ_EMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 22, 2011)

Em is corny as fuck.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 22, 2011)

blonde em is back? omg


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

That song sucks. Not good Em.

Something about Bruno Mars pisses me off, too. I think he's a good singer, but I think he's getting a big head.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck Cole, Em, and the recent posts because Blu's "No York" album has recently leaked and it's good.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Aug 22, 2011)

I like J Coles album cover. It is simple and looks Hip Hop.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 22, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Fuck Cole, Em, and the recent posts because Blu's "No York" album has recently leaked and it's good.



 Holy shit! 

You got the hook up? I got a redirecting bitch of malware.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 22, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> +                     1



-                               1


----------



## Kisame (Aug 22, 2011)

I just remembered that Cyphon (_who's a really cool guy, with great knowledge on hip hop and great taste_) has confirmed on multiple occasions that Eminem is the best to ever do it, in his opinion (which you respect).

Edit - I can provide multiple evidence..

Also, Kyuubi Naruto, still sick...?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2011)

Shark said:


> Also, Kyuubi Naruto, still sick...?



I'm happy to say that this medicine has cleared up my sinuses and allergies. I'm ay ok and now I'm going to put in more work!


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 22, 2011)

Shark said:


> I just remembered that Cyphon (_who's a really cool guy, with great knowledge on hip hop and great taste_) has confirmed on multiple occasions that Eminem is the best to ever do it, in his opinion (which you respect).



I won't deny that I think Em is a reasonable choice for GOAT but you are deaf if you think he is still doin it at that level.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 22, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm happy to say that this medicine has cleared up my sinuses and allergies. I'm ay ok and now I'm going to put in more work!


We're still waiting for those tracks to be posted here. 


Cyphon said:


> I won't deny that I think Em is a reasonable choice for GOAT but you are deaf if you think he is still doin it at that level.


If you count only his latest work's quality, then he can't be up at the overall GOAT level, but he has his older shit and when all put together there is no comparison by anyone.

Though even his current/latest stuff is good, it's probably the best we have had for the last two years.

Them Relapse rhyming schemes...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> You got the hook up? I got a redirecting bitch of malware.



You've been PM'ed 

Anyone else want Blu's "No York" Album?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2011)

Shark said:


> We're still waiting for those tracks to be posted here.



Yeah, everyone is. Facebook, Twitter, friends, other people, other rappers, producers, just everyone. I'm surprised to be honest. I have the beats, lyrics, everything ready for my first mixtape, second have the beats and lyrics ready, third have the style, beats, just need to work on the lyrics more. I then have a plethora of songs for future projects. It won't be hard to become the most known rapper in my state (we literally don't have any known rappers) but beyond that I don't know. I just want people to hear me. 

As we speak I'm thinking about the story of the sequel to my first mixtape. It's a long story. I just need to make sure everything connects.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 22, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Fuck Cole, Em, and the recent posts because Blu's "No York" album has recently leaked and it's good.



How good is good?


----------



## Kisame (Aug 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, everyone is. Facebook, Twitter, friends, other people, other rappers, producers, just everyone. I'm surprised to be honest. I have the beats, lyrics, everything ready for my first mixtape, second have the beats and lyrics ready, third have the style, beats, just need to work on the lyrics more. I then have a plethora of songs for future projects. It won't be hard to become the most known rapper in my state (we literally don't have any known rappers) but beyond that I don't know. I just want people to hear me.
> 
> As we speak I'm thinking about the story of the sequel to my first mixtape. It's a long story. I just need to make sure everything connects.



Sounds great, good luck on that.

Where do you live btw?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2011)

Shark said:


> Sounds great, good luck on that.
> 
> Where do you live btw?



What's with the 21 questions lol. I live in the US.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Aug 23, 2011)

Kameil said:


> You've been PM'ed
> 
> Anyone else want Blu's "No York" Album?



Can you hook a fella up? Thanks, man.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> How good is good?





ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> Can you hook a fella up? Thanks, man.



PM'ed to you both but to sum it up Blu goes in over a good amount of unorthodox beats some weird production but his bars were all the way up there I'm stuck on his single "My Sunshine" Although the rest of the album just rides so well I can't favorite one to save my life.

My other favorites notably is "Jazzmen" I guess just found another standout.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2011)

Kameil said:


> You've been PM'ed
> 
> Anyone else want Blu's "No York" Album?


This way, please.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2011)

LayZ said:


> This way, please.



Shot your way.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's with the 21 questions lol. I live in the US.



lol you mentioned you state had no big rappers so it's a fair question!


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, everyone is. Facebook, Twitter, friends, other people, other rappers, producers, just everyone. I'm surprised to be honest. I have the beats, lyrics, everything ready for my first mixtape, second have the beats and lyrics ready, third have the style, beats, just need to work on the lyrics more. I then have a plethora of songs for future projects. It won't be hard to become the most known rapper in my state (we literally don't have any known rappers) but beyond that I don't know. I just want people to hear me.
> 
> As we speak I'm thinking about the story of the sequel to my first mixtape. It's a long story. I just need to make sure everything connects.



Can I listen to some songs?


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2011)

Ayeeee is Games RED album out yet? idk where to look to see.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 23, 2011)

Was out yesterday I think


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 23, 2011)

Just had a freaking earth quake here so weird.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 23, 2011)

J. Cole's mixtapes sound extra good during an earthquake.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's with the 21 questions lol. I live in the US.



I know, I meant which state?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 23, 2011)

Lupe coming to my school Sept. 1st !!!!!  wooo


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 23, 2011)

awesome!  Record that!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 23, 2011)

KyuubiNaruto pushes shit back more than Cole. Damn.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 23, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> awesome!  Record that!



sure will, 5 megapixel phone camera will be going to work.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 23, 2011)

You know it just got real when there's an earthquake in Baltimore


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea earthquake here in NJ too.


----------



## God (Aug 23, 2011)

NY baby 

Didn't feel shit though, my pops freaked out


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 23, 2011)

The Red album was pretty good for Game. 
Still had all his usual name drops( and surprisingly he got dissed on his own song for this). I liked a lot of the beats on this album but Game really needs to just stop taking shots at people and get his flow down solid all this imitating other rappers is just dry.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2011)

Deweze said:


> lol you mentioned you state had no big rappers so it's a fair question!





Shark said:


> I know, I meant which state?


I'm from Arkansas. 





T.D.A said:


> Can I listen to some songs?


Gonna have to wait like everyone else but at least thanks for people wanting to hear. That's more than anything really. 


Super Goob said:


> KyuubiNaruto pushes shit back more than Cole. Damn.


Hey it is what it is lol. 

The main reason is this. 

I can't record like others can. No real "studios" in Arkansas, I use a home one which I bought with my income tax money which funny enough was stupid considering I could have paid my credit cards off but I decided to do it. Used that and when I need to record I either go to the hotel next to my complex and record or just wait until I get space. I can't do it now though, no real space at home. I wish I had space but I can't so in the meantime I write lyrics, work on my flow alone, just stuff like that. Lyrics and my unique voice, that's really my main area. When I started writing that was really my main focus. I can't even look at my older stuff without feeling weird. I remember last year I wrote to Lupe's "Failure" and I thought I did well. Now I look back at it and say I did amazing but it needs some tightening up. 

But the main thing is this...my voice. For the past few years, literally years, my nose has been completely screwed up, congested, just completely destroyed. I'm assuming it started at the end of hs but my voice has always been weird. I never noticed that it wasn't my real voice, I thought it was just "like" that. So I recorded myself and I'm shocked that's how I sound. Find out that it's just allergies and sinuses. I should have known.

So I went to the doctor the beginning of last week and for the first time in years I can breathe pretty well, although the medicine still needs time to fully get in my system it's working, just everything seems to be going alright. With money, space, allergies, just stuff in my way it'll end up being better than I thought. 

Here's an example of how my voice sounded with the allergies and sinuses killing it. Notice how it sort of gives my voice more a twangy sound to it than it naturally has. Also don't mind the bs I'm saying, the junk everywhere, this was years ago when I bought my tv. 

Link removed

Now with that out of the way it'll be different.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 23, 2011)

What the hell? Dear god no studios...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2011)

It's so weird. I see people talking about they go to the studio like it's part of their lives, "Oh yeah I went to the studio after work today", "yeah I went to the studio", crap like that. Honestly you can't find a good rap studio here that isn't busted or screwed up. It's sad. I know my friend said he went to one but the price he paid was outrageous simply because that was the only one in the area. I said fuck it and spent money on a home studio, all of my income tax money. I'm glad as well. 

Those who have studios around them are very lucky.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2011)

The thing is you can get crazy quality from a home studio.  Invest in a home studio bruh.  You don't need alot of space.  There are space saving solutions.  hit me up if you want more info.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2011)

Give me as much info as you can man I am all ears.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2011)

Home Studios are def. becoming the more popular choice.  It is now possible to get studio sound with out paying the expensive studio price.

The most important thing you want to do is get a decent mic.  Shock Mount, and pop filter.  But you can create a mini booth pretty inexpensively. 

Using This:


This effectively makes a booth.  Condenser Mics have 3 - 4 settings.  





> MICROPHONE PATTERNS
> 
> These are polar graphs of the output produced vs. the angle of the sound source. The output is represented by the radius of the curve at the incident angle.
> 
> ...



With that reflection filter and a condenser mic set to Cardioid you can pretty much have an enclosed in booth.



> Cardioid means ?heart-shaped?. And that is the pattern, as you can see. When you mic an instrument or voice with this type of mic, it rejects the sound coming from the ?back?, or away from what you are aiming it at. It is selective so it will reject the room acoustics (ambience), background noise, and leakage. (unless you are sitting close to another player). Using this mic on an acoustic guitar, it will reject nearly all sound coming from other instruments in the room (unless you are sitting close to another player). This is the pattern of choice in live performances for both vocals and instruments. You will also get more gain-before-feedback (i.e., you can crank the volume up to the pain threshold without getting those wonderful high pitched squeals of excitement from the sound system). Most every hand-held vocal mic has this pattern.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS-3dNPOin0[/YOUTUBE]

notice in this video with R Les.  He is recording vocals not in a booth.  Hes using natural room acoustics and a mic set to the Car. frequency.  and the quality is great.


What most people fail to realize what makes a vocal sound crispy is not really only recording a clear vocal, but also the after processing.  If you can find someone who is great at EQ'n and mastering you can effectively achieve a professional sound from your home.  

Hope that helps man.  A reflection filter, with a pop filter, and a quiet room in the house is all you need.  Find yourself a good masterer or learn about it yourself and master all your own tracks.  You can do it!


----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2011)

LIL BRO


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=695Dxe6LXMA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2011)

A little freestyle I did like a year ago.

BleedingCool


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm looks like Jay Z encouraged J.Cole to release songs like Work Out:



> I think I was trying to explain to Jay-Z something about why I couldn't put out a particular record and said 'Yo man, you gotta understand my fans look at me like I'm the chosen one. If I put that out they'll look at me like I'm crazy.' And he looked at me and said, 'Yo, I could fill a graveyard full of chosen ones' and went on to say how it's about keeping old fans, but reaching new ones. So when said that it basically meant, 'Do you want to be the chosen one and never grow?' Because to me Cannabis was the chosen one in my book, but it never really panned out for him.



J.Cole taking over Vibe:

guild wars gold
LOL


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's so weird. I see people talking about they go to the studio like it's part of their lives, "Oh yeah I went to the studio after work today", "yeah I went to the studio", crap like that. Honestly you can't find a good rap studio here that isn't busted or screwed up. It's sad. I know my friend said he went to one but the price he paid was outrageous simply because that was the only one in the area. I said fuck it and spent money on a home studio, all of my income tax money. I'm glad as well.
> 
> Those who have studios around them are very lucky.



Whenever people around here say they went to the studio they're talking about their own home studio/

In fact, I've never heard of any actual recording studios unless you're in some Metropolitan area like Atlanta or something.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Hmm looks like Jay Z encouraged J.Cole to release songs like Work Out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically Jay told him to dumb it down to sell?


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Ofc he did, Jay is a master at that


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2011)

well tbh jay signed cole to make money not to save hip hop etc.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 24, 2011)

> 'Yo man, you gotta understand my fans look at me like I'm the chosen one. '


He sounds like a complete dickhead this fella.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 24, 2011)

erictheking said:


> He sounds like a complete dickhead this fella.


I took it as his fans put him on this pedestal and idolize him. 

Plus every rapper claims they're special in some way.  Its justifies why you should listen to their shit.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2011)

erictheking said:


> He sounds like a complete dickhead this fella.



If you watch his interviews and follow him, he's far from it. Maybe he is too nice.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 24, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I took it as his fans put him on this pedestal and idolize him.
> 
> Plus every rapper claims they're special in some way.  Its justifies why you should listen to their shit.


Do they actually put him on a pedestal though? He's hardly Tupac is he. I can't say I've ever seen anyone who idolizes him, even on the Internet. 

I've no problems with egocentrism in hip-hop - it's almost part of its soul, but the clever ones let their music do the talking.



T.D.A said:


> If you watch his interviews and follow him, he's far from it. Maybe he is too nice.



I haven't, but I've heard some of his music and it weren't bad, but it weren't special.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 24, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Do they actually put him on a pedestal though? He's hardly Tupac is he. I can't say I've ever seen anyone who idolizes him, even on the Internet.
> 
> I've no problems with egocentrism in hip-hop - it's almost part of its soul, but the clever ones let their music do the talking.


Think about it, this is the twitter era. Every comment he gets is either "OMG You're the G.O.A.T." or "You suck, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".

To me, he'd sound like a dickhead if he was like "Fuck what my fans want, I'm trying to go platinum." 

I'm just assuming you just hate the "chosen one" comment. But I hear that shit so much, it doesn't even register.  My friend even got a "chosen one" tattoo on his back.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 24, 2011)

Drake was supposed to save Hip Hop as well.

Instead he called himself Miley Cyrus 

Lot's of chosen ones. We just need the actual _one_ to step up. Work Out ain't cuttin it and Cole is now on the chopping block.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ofc he did, Jay is a master at that



Yep


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Egotism (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got home, and Tha Carter IV downloaded on my Computer. I will write a review when I'm done listening to it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my shit, I love this type of hungry tracks from The Game. He has to focus on that. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9o8mpcN9UQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Egotism (Aug 24, 2011)

So far Watch The Throne > The Carter 4. But the Andre 3000 feat. was a surprise.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like Tha Carter 4 waaaaaaaay more than WTT.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 24, 2011)

The interlude is probably the best song on the album, and Wayne doesn't have a verse in it. IMO


----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2011)

lil wayne is wackness


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2011)

WTT was a mess, bro. But maybe I'm biased, I fuck with Wayne.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 24, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> WTT was a mess, bro. But maybe I'm biased, I fuck with Wayne.



 I think we both are being biased we need someone else who fucks with both. Also Wayne tag back to Jay was lame as hell


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> WTT was a mess, bro. But maybe I'm biased, I fuck with Wayne.



I recall you saying you were feeling WTT?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t41oSMD6vc[/YOUTUBE]

this is is fucking Rap


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't fuck with either Jay or Wayne.

I liked WTT, not necessarily for their lyrics being special, but those funky beats just get me hyped. And a lot of little things I love like the Blades of Glory quotes, the "Racks on Rack on Racks" part, that one spot in 'That's My Bitch' where the dude sings during the hook (sexy melody), and shit like that. I thought it was a good album, though I agree not a MBDTF.

Is Carter 4 ANYTHING like No Ceilings? By that I mean is Wayne goin' hard? Does he have the passion he used to have back in Hustla Musik days?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I recall you saying you were feeling WTT?



People were dissing it and I said it wasn't as bad as they were making it. It's a decent album. I like TC4 a lot more though.

@Fraust: I felt like the production was kind of lacking on WTT. Like they tried too much on the beats or something. Over-produced.

And no, he's not going super hard like he usually does on his mixtapes, on certain songs he gets it though.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> @Fraust: I felt like the production was kind of lacking on WTT. Like they tried too much on the beats or something. Over-produced.



I get what you're saying with over-produced, I can see why you'd say that.




> And no, he's not going super hard like he usually does on his mixtapes, on certain songs he gets it though.



That's a shame. I probably won't listen then. I haven't really liked him since Feel Like Dyin, right after that song he kinda died for me. 


And does anyone else hate Swizz Beats as much as I do? I heard if you get him to produce a track, he HAS to be on it... Okay, but why is everything he says retarded? "Welcome to the Jungle, well..." "Oh, you fancy huh? (albeit catchy as fuck)" "It's like that sometimes, man, ridiculous. Life can be sometimes ridiculous". Personally I think his only redeeming trait is that he got with Alicia Keys somehow.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Home Studios are def. becoming the more popular choice.  It is now possible to get studio sound with out paying the expensive studio price.
> 
> The most important thing you want to do is get a decent mic.  Shock Mount, and pop filter.  But you can create a mini booth pretty inexpensively.
> 
> ...



I feel so stupid but I've NEVER heard of this. Wow, this severely helps me out. I was already going to do work but this cuts out a huge part in my whole music thing. I really needed this. See I have a good condenser mic, I use Pro Tools and I have a mic holder, I have a pop filter but this is what I really needed. I'm going ahead and buying it on Amazon right now. 

My producers are amazing and the one that'll mix my mixtape is very talented so I'm sure he'll get it to work. I just need to get over my own voice to be honest. I have a question to ask other artists here

Any of you get weird when you hear your voice? 

I mean I like it but when I hear myself talking on a video or a track I get weirded out. Everyone else says it's fine but when I hear that I think "Wow, I can't believe it".

But thanks man, I'm getting this right now. This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't fuck with either Jay or Wayne.
> 
> I liked WTT, not necessarily for their lyrics being special, but those funky beats just get me hyped. And a lot of little things I love like the Blades of Glory quotes, the "Racks on Rack on Racks" part, that one spot in 'That's My Bitch' where the dude sings during the hook (sexy melody), and shit like that. I thought it was a good album, though I agree not a MBDTF.
> 
> Is Carter 4 ANYTHING like No Ceilings? By that I mean is Wayne goin' hard? Does he have the passion he used to have back in Hustla Musik days?



No. Wayne saids some mediocre lyrics ending with a punch line. Thats pretty much it


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Any of you get weird when you hear your voice?



Only reason I don't try and make some tracks of my own. I've had some OD ideas (as a gamer themed shit sorta like XV) and everything, even had some sick lines, but I don't think I have a voice for rap.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Only reason I don't try and make some tracks of my own. I've had some OD ideas (as a gamer themed shit sorta like XV) and everything, even had some sick lines, but I don't think I have a voice for rap.


I used to think like that but then after hearing Lupe, Lil Wayne, Biggie, XV, Talib, DMX and Eminem I just said "screw it". Having a unique voice makes you stick out so I'd rather use that as my advantage.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I used to think like that but then after hearing Lupe, *Lil Wayne,* Biggie, XV, Talib, *Lil Wayne* and Eminem I just said "screw it". Having a unique voice makes you stick out so I'd rather use that as my advantage.





I'ma listen to RED right now..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'ma listen to RED right now..



I meant to put DMX in there and on a scale of 1-10 how good is it? 

Also for everyone who's heard WTT, RED and TC4, rate them. I haven't listened to the last two and I'm debating.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 24, 2011)

WTT: 9/10
TC4: 6/10
Red: 8/10


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

I just started listening to it, but from the reactions itt, I'm gathering it's better than TC4. I'll give my personal rating in a bit.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2011)

lol kyuubi contradicting yourself?


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 24, 2011)

Fraust said:


> And does anyone else hate Swizz Beats as much as I do? I heard if you get him to produce a track, he HAS to be on it... .



I had thought my dislike for Swizz Beats had reached it's limit....you proved me wrong. Makes him seem like a dick if that's true.

Also lol@ Lil Wayne's diss to Jay-Z. That's what he calls wit?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh, my bad bro.

Andre is on TC4?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2011)

Deweze said:


> lol kyuubi contradicting yourself?



Nah. I meant Lil Wayne in one part but DMX in another.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 25, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I feel so stupid but I've NEVER heard of this. Wow, this severely helps me out. I was already going to do work but this cuts out a huge part in my whole music thing. I really needed this. See I have a good condenser mic, I use Pro Tools and I have a mic holder, I have a pop filter but this is what I really needed. I'm going ahead and buying it on Amazon right now.
> 
> My producers are amazing and the one that'll mix my mixtape is very talented so I'm sure he'll get it to work. I just need to get over my own voice to be honest. I have a question to ask other artists here
> 
> ...


Man judging from your posts on you being worried from your voice man it feels as if you have no charisma to even be putting bars up in the first place.  Every artist has a unique flow, voice, etc. it can all be accepted if you just put out your work and let us listen you sound as if you've got a finished project but you're scared to put it out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 25, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Man judging from your posts on you being worried from your voice man it feels as if you have no charisma to even be putting bars up in the first place.  Every artist has a unique flow, voice, etc. it can all be accepted if you just put out your work and let us listen you sound as if you've got a finished project but you're scared to put it out.



*Spoiler*: __ 




It's not that, it's just that my voice was literally screwed up for years because of the allergies and sinuses. I didn't realize what I heard was different than what others heard so when I really got deeper into this I played it back and I seriously wondered why when I rapped words were muffled, didn't sound right, just stuff like that, it just wasn't good. Now with my voice I'm trying to make it work best for me. I've never really been fine with me "hearing" my voice. Even at my job for example when my voice is played over for some event I always think "Ugh" even when I talk. I mean I like having a unique voice but actually hearing me talk is idk weird to me, same as if I saw myself dance or something if I could dance. I thought it was natural for a lot of artists to not like their voices. John Lennon for example hated his voice. 

Besides that I'm just a perfectionist. Just don't want to screw up and end up disliking my own product. I don't have a finished product or anything like that.



Oh yeah, so I heard Carter 4 and well...I like the beats, but.....I don't like the album at all. While some songs might be ok hearing the same flow constantly, that same "modified Ross B.M.F flow" with the punchline Hashtag rap...I can't listen this again. I'm sure that RED is better.

So far from the album I'll say this.

- Seems like it has no central point, like, it sounds like a super mixtape
- I can't take these songs about him and females seriously considering his lines about them being "bitches" "hos" "sluts" "fuck her hard", stuff like that. Sure "How to Love" isn't as bad as it was when it came out but really songs vary. There also seems to be a little bit more songs about girls than ever. 
- Standard Weezy lines repeated through the album. "Life is a bitch", just a lot of crap. Just the constant punchlines make you lose point of what the album's about. He's ran with that for a while. It's ok in doses but when there's no point it's hard to keep up with it. 
- "Nightmares of the Bottom" isn't a bad song really. I love the beat, that's really what's keeping the song up. Lyrically he's talking about the same crap oh "I fuck up any track, train derailed". "She Will" gets more addictive the more I hear it, reminds me of the same form of song "Lollipop" was to Wayne. You know, sort of his anthem.
-The Outro is amazing...wow.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 25, 2011)

Just listened to TC4.

Just felt like a Wayne mixtape honestly, as far as his same old recycled lyrics goes. Not really much substance.

The features are the only reason I listened to it, but after hearing it from beginning to end...Nasty Nas in your area.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 25, 2011)

erictheking said:


> He sounds like a complete dickhead this fella.



He's not. Dude is actually one of the 'coolest/humblest' out..Couple friends of mine managed to reach him and talk to him, last time he was in London..(I was at work, fuck)..they said dude acts like any regular 9-to-5 dude, and actually tries to stay true to what his fans want.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlKx1JnXfR4[/YOUTUBE]

^How can people not fuck with that? It's beyond me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> He's not. Dude is actually one of the 'coolest/humblest' out..Couple friends of mine managed to reach him and talk to him, last time he was in London..(I was at work, fuck)..they said dude acts like any regular 9-to-5 dude, and actually tries to stay true to what his fans want.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlKx1JnXfR4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ^How can people not fuck with that? It's beyond me.



umm not true at all lol


----------



## Deweze (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> umm not true at all lol



I was going by friends opinions. I wasn't there that day, as I said, I was at work. Apparently, he took well to their ''criticism''..

then again, he could've just been playing 'nice' but really thinking 'gtfo nikkah'


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL yea

Jay better respond directly though to wayne. Those were some pretty direct disses.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Aug 25, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> interesting that wayne isnt on this track, i guess it was for the better.


Intro Interlude and Outro have the same beat. Wayne is in the intro and tech nine in the interlude.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn Andre 3K disappointed me......again


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 25, 2011)

Andre 3K is in the interlude as well, but isn't credited,


----------



## Egotism (Aug 25, 2011)

Eh Why I Love You beats every song on Tha Carter 4


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 25, 2011)

lol Jay vs Wayne isn't even fair, Jay would kill him in a full out war. Remember this though?


----------



## Egotism (Aug 25, 2011)

Hm? Wayne already tried Jay and this happened:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_90jQftxgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2011)

THAT WAS MY SHITTTTT 

Jay merked T.I.'s verses on that track, I was like "whaaa." I didn't know it was aimed at Wayne though, I figured Game.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 25, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Andre 3K is in the interlude as well, but isn't credited,



I know I just expected more from Andre, maybe my expectations are too high


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO T.I is underrated.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 25, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> IMO T.I is underrated.



I agree, but at the same time I think it's good because the second people start overrating him he'll completely flop.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2011)

Red is a mix bag. Some great tracks, some good, some fucking horrible. Carter 4 however is a piece of fucking shit. AWFUL.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2011)

Another from Luck-One


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

T.I. been making good consistent music for years, though he went semi-pop after Urban Legend..

Still, I'm Serious, Trap Muzik & Urban Legend are some of my favorite hip-hop albums from down south artists.

He agrees with it too:



> When I touch down, I’m going all the way back to square one, like I’m fresh in the game and never sold a record. Back on some I’M SERIOUS, TRAP MUZIK shit… But until then RESPECT to all who deserve it. I’ll be back at you in a minute.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol, Ether is good shit.

Was Drake's lyric directed a Jay too? At least the beginning of it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-PM1qBbtY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZdzjtbTxOw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

^Heard that awhile ago..it's nice. 

I was curious about Fashwan, heard nice things from/about him...anyone a fan of his here to shed some light?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I've got his stuff. He's class. Get 'Boy Meets World'.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2011)

This lad's got a similar flow, and he's just as underrated. Good prospects..


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it me or does J.Cole give some of his best beats to other rappers instead of using it himself for his album. SMH

And Fashawn is dope.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2011)

Fashawn is so dope.  

Love his stuff..

J cole produced most of his mixtapes which were ill


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks bros. 

Will definitely D/L his stuff..I'ma start with what Eric said, that 'Boy Meets World'..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2011)

Point Blank if you dont have it yet get kendrick lamars section 80


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 26, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Fashawn is so dope.
> 
> Love his stuff..
> 
> J cole produced most of his mixtapes which were ill



Yh I know, it's just Cole is very generous when giving out his beats, I mean Hiipower tune is too much, but it's good coz he's making close friends and getting his name out further.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEtGmubJMaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

I've got it, Bleach sent me a D/L link awhile ago I D/L'ed it just didn't add to my playlist..will do now, thanks for reminding me..forgot about that shit, my desktop is filled with albums/tapes I'm meant to add to my playlists but I'm always in a rush so I forget and be stuck at work listening to the same old shit over & over..

Gonna try and see if I can get all The Roots' albums I wanted as well since Black Thought was quickly becoming one of my favs but then I ran out of material..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

Btw, just came back to say..only heard 3 tracks of Kendrick Lamar's Section 80 and I'm impressed..


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 26, 2011)

as if you have dre beats


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 26, 2011)

lol.

Sony's earphones are still doing it.


----------



## Distance (Aug 26, 2011)

Listening to this Kendrick Lamar's Section 80 on youtube, and I'm downloading it too. This sounds great! Definitely worth listening to.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww yea PoinT likes Kendrick. Shits good lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 26, 2011)

A friend of mine played one of the tracks off Section 80 and I loved it. Got Overly Dedicated and I'm going to get Section 80 soon too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't heard Section 80 yet but I have a question. How good is Kendrick lyrically? 

I like when people compare so how is he lyrically compared to J. Cole, Lupe, classic Jay-Z and Nas? I'm debating about getting the album, I probably will but I just want to hear any opinion.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 26, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't heard Section 80 yet but I have a question. How good is Kendrick lyrically?
> 
> I like when people compare so how is he lyrically compared to J. Cole, Lupe, classic Jay-Z and Nas? I'm debating about getting the album, I probably will but I just want to hear any opinion.



He's lyrically like no other he has his own flow dude is a genius in the making Kendrick has been doing it. 


Man how y'all overlook all of these people that I already showcased? I don't know but y'all catch on slow as shit.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone down with STS?  I just downloaded his Illustrious LP and I'm digging it. I first heard him on the last Roots album and been checking for him ever since. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sca2jzhivZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Aug 27, 2011)

*ctrl+F Eminem*

*0 results*

*leaves*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2011)

What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums? 

I expect to see some interesting answers.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

_I'm Gay_ just has to be in there somewhere


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.


Wu-Tang - 36 Chambers
GZA - Liquid Swords
Inspectah Deck - Uncontrolled Substance 
Wu-Tang - The Iron Flag
Binary Star - Masters of the Universe
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030
CunninLynguists - Oneirology
Jay Z - Blueprint 2
Wu-Tang - 8 Diagrams


----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.



Kendrick Lamar - Section 80 (Lyricist forged from Compton city unique flow and a strong poet at heart which gives his words a jumping start established his spot real strong in the west a revitalization as much as Blu still think Blu is better although overall a slap in the face that the west is still alive. )

Blu - NoYork (Chased a unique railway of production through this Album and still presented bars atop on it and opened the third eye of relief an eargasm at most.)

The Roots - How I got over (A reality, a wake up about the landscape of anything told about the current events and just beautiful storytelling)

Kanye west - The College Dropout (The man who made the title "BackPacker" in hip/hop coming so fresh in a pink polo that had fit and no sag or decline he came as who he was and established it well through his tales in the Chi he demanded respect and a ear opener that got his legendary career started through tragedy and turmoil he didn't turn back.)

Common - Be (Relaxing album real lax production on point the best of Kanye's sampling believe it or not over good lyricism.)

Mos Def - The Ecstatic (This is Mos bruh you already know...) 

The Roots - Illadelph Halflife (Classic I'm not saying shit else.)

Skyzoo - The Salvation (Solid album gaining the north some much needed buzz.  Also an advocate of duck down records with other emcee's who were in the golden age Buckshot, KRS-1 and such dude came correct on everything.)

Blu - Below the Heavens (The Jazzy intake and Boom-pap production was all dude needed colliding with this cat Exile he molded and crafted a lifting product literally another eye opener to hip/hop plus his superb poetry being ingested at a chill pace.)


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.



Off the top of my head in random order:
Outkast - Aquemini
The Roots - Game Theory
GZA - Liquid Swords
Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt
Wu Tang Clan - 36 Chambers
Kanye West - The College Dropout
Mos Def and Talib Kweli are Black Star
OutKast - ATLiens
Nas - Illmatic
A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't heard Section 80 yet but I have a question. How good is Kendrick lyrically?
> 
> I like when people compare so how is he lyrically compared to J. Cole, Lupe, classic Jay-Z and Nas? I'm debating about getting the album, I probably will but I just want to hear any opinion.



Get Overly Dedicated first if you want to get a feel for what he brings.

[YOUTUBE]xep756J2ffg[/YOUTUBE]

This is the intro track, straight fire


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Wildelux & Mac - The Masterplan*

Don't miss this one. This is serious..


*Spoiler*: __ 





> freebie


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.



*Black on Both Sides- Mos Def*

my favorite hip hop record, Mos may not the best MC but he gives a fiery and passionate performance filled with great great production.  The total package in lyrical performance with great music attached to it

*Illmatic- Nas
*
it's Illmatic, any hip hop fan worth a damn has at least listened to it

*Aquemini- Outkast*

probably in terms of  consistensy Outkast is my favorite hip hop group and this is their high point.  Another great example where the MUSIC and the LYRICS perfectly mesh and give the full experience

*Enter the 36 Chambers- Wu Tang Clan*

the reason why I even love the genre.  To me this is the definitive NY sound and led to the great NY Renaissance

*Midnight Marauders- A Tribe Called Quest*

this sure is a fun album isn't it?

*Liquid Swords- GZA*

I think that what a lot of hip hop albums lack is a real feeling of atmosphere.  You know that feeling where the music alone creates visual imagery and setting.  I love music that does that and this album does it better than any other effort in hip hop.  The performances are dope and great but the real champion here is that great cold and desolate feeling that envelopes the entire album, a true musical journey

*Critical Beatdown- The Ultramagnetic MC's*

Kool Keith is a weird MC.  But he's also the most fun and this is his best performance.  This whole album is just fun, innovative and a pure blast to listen to

*Like Water for Chocolate- Common*

Common is a pretty good MC, he has his limits but he fares well enough for the most part, so what's this album doing on my top ten?  The production once again.  Beatiful, lush, and very creative the Soulquarians really laid it down on this one.  Common gives his best here, never coming off as corny and gives a real hungry performance

*Madvillainy- Madvillain*

I just really like this album :x

*Metaphorical Music- Nujabes*

I really like the production on this one


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm really feeling Work Out by Cole right now, lol. 

Roommate keep bumping it, and can't get it out of my head.

I'll post my top favourite albums.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2011)

I actually think It Was Written > Illmatic

better production, more variety


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree but I'd say they're even instead of IWW > Ill. Also better features.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

And imma say Elmatic > Both


----------



## Kisame (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.



Marshall Mathers LP - Eminem

The Eminem Show - Eminem

Relapse - Eminem

Slim Shady LP - Eminem

Recovery - Eminem

Illmatic - Nas

Reasonable Doubt - Jay-Z

The Black Album - Jay-Z

Encore

[Undecided] - Cord



Can't believe I had to put Jay in there.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 27, 2011)

College Dropout - Kanye
Graduation - Kanye
Reasonable Doubt - Jay-Z
Blueprint 2 - Jay-Z
The Black Album - Jay-Z
American Gangster - Jay-Z
Watch The Throne - Kanye & Jay (I like it, Shutup)
Illmatic - Nas

Thats all I have


----------



## CM PunK (Aug 27, 2011)

Shark said:


> Marshall Mathers LP - Eminem
> 
> The Eminem Show - Eminem
> 
> ...


>Encore


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> And imma say Elmatic > Both



It was hot, I'll give you that much


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.



Binary Star - Masters of the Universe

Shad - The Old Prince

One Be Lo - S.O.N.O.G.R.A.M.

Shad - TSOL

One Be Lo - F.E.T.U.S.

ElZhi - Elmatic

Mirage and Concept - Inner Pains

Dela - Atmospheric Airlines Vol.2

K-Murdock & Random - Forever Famicom 

Eminem - Infinite

*HM:* Tupac - Me Against the World, Q-Tip - The Renaissance, Roots - How I Got Over, and ATCQ - People's Instinctive Travels & The Paths Of Rhythm


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2011)

I would like to hear your guys' reasons for your top tens.  I like reading stuff like that :x


----------



## Mozq (Aug 28, 2011)

Normally I'm not much for hip hop, but there ARE good hip hop songs whatever people may say. I prefer underground hip hop myself.

Ostmob - Patriot
greatest boss ever

Masta Killa - Masta Killa
greatest boss ever

New Affiliation - Kas Solo and Angry Mic
greatest boss ever

Nas - Get Down
greatest boss ever

Angry Mic - House of the Rising Sun
greatest boss ever

Gang Starr - Moment Of Truth
greatest boss ever


----------



## LayZ (Aug 28, 2011)

My unordered list, that took over an hour to come up with. 

*Eminem *- _Slim Shady LP_: Eminem displays everything that made me a fan of his on this album.

*Common* - _Be_: I love the songs, production, and the topics discussed. 

*Black Star* - _Black Star_: This ablum made me fall in love with hip hop.

*The Roots* - Illadelph Halflife: Just embodies mid 90's hip hop to me and Black Thought is a BEAST.

*Lupe Fiasco* - _Food & Liquor_: I love the stories and the soulful beats. 

*Mos Def* - _Black on Both Sides_: Undeniable.

*Rakim* - _The Seventh Seal_: One of the all-time greats on beats I enjoy.

*Obie Trice* - _Cheers_: The thing that makes this special to me is I initially had no intention of liking this album but I still love it to this day.

*Reflection Eternal* - _Reflection Eternal_: Kweli doing what he does best with amazing guests.

*Reflection Eternal* - _RPMs_: Nothing like the other album but had so many songs that I loved.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 28, 2011)

Kweli is crazy


----------



## Kisame (Aug 28, 2011)

Lay-Z, that's nice. 

@Egotism: 


CM PunK said:


> >Encore


It's a great album, it simply wasn't as great as his others.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 28, 2011)

This is in no order.

1) Illmatic - Nas (The first Hip Hop album I heard from start to finish. It was amazing when I first heard it and the way Nas spit made everything seem so effortless and smooth, yet the lyrics were on another level at the time. He is one of the few MCs along with Rakim and KRS that do most of their stuff so effortlessly.)

I really love The Lost Tapes and I Am, but I just can't put them above Illmatic.

2) It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back - Public Enemy (Man, I love this album. It's just a perfect Hip Hop album to me, with one of my favourite groups in Hip Hop. The production, the social/political topics, it had it all. It opened the door to topics a lot of MCs still rap about today.)

3) Mecca and the Soul Brother - Pete Rock and CL Smooth (It was difficult to pick between this and The Main Ingredient, but I went with Mecca mostly because of nostalgia. They are in my top 5 favourite producer/MC list. The production is amazing, and CL Smooth could go on a Pete Rock beat like no other.)

Uh...never mind, I don't think I can put 10, lol. I know I'm gonna skip mad albums over.

I really love a lot of the albums people already put down though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]o09UMwhUbP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What's your top 10 favorite hip-hop albums?
> 
> I expect to see some interesting answers.



Notorious B.I.G. - Ready to Die

Snoop Dogg - Doggystyle

Dr. Dre - The Chronic

Ice Cube - The Predator

D.J. Quik - Safe and Sound

Nas - It Was Written

A Tribe Called Quest: The Low End Theory

De La Soul - Buhloone Mindstate

2Pac - All Eyez On Me

The Pharcyde - Labincalifornia

In no particular order


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 28, 2011)

Illmatic was probably Nas' top album but Street Disciple is still hella underrated by him.

Top albums for me, right off the top of my head:

Nas - Illmatic
Cunninlynguists - A Piece of Strange
CYNE - Evolution Fight
Pharcyde - Bizzare Ride II The Pharcyde
Cannibal Ox - The Cold Vein
Gravediggaz - 6 Feet Deep
Wu Tang Clan - Enter the Wu Tang (36 Chambers)
Blu & Exile - Below The Heavens
The Streets - Original Pirate Material
Monster Island Czars - Escape from Monsta Island (A lot of DOOM shit is good, but i liked his production on this one)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 28, 2011)

Below the Heavens, mein square


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, and if I had to list some album, it'd be

Illmatic
IWW
Reasonable Doubt
Black Album
Masters of the Universe (this shit is ridiculous)
2Pacalypse Now or Me Against The World

Some other shit I can't think of.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2011)

Jay-Z's having his Mason heir.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys ready for everyone to start going "Tyler the Creator? Yeah, been a fan of his for a while!" now that the shitty VMA's have aired?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2011)

Not at all fuck Odd future.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2011)

I've always liked him

but yeah because of today there will probably be a lot of bandwagoners


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep posting your favorite albums guys, pretty interesting. Random stuff

Beyonce's pregnancy was revealed so she and Jay are finally having a kid. Man that kid has a lot to live up to but then again in the future rap should have greatly changed. 

Tyler winning Best New Artist should be interesting, he'll gain a lot more fans, anti-fans as well either way it'll be interesting to see what happens. 

Also J. Cole's linking his album tracklist over Facebook and Twitter


> 1.  "Intro"
> 2.  "Dollar and a Dream III"
> 3.  "Can't Get Enough" (featuring Trey Songz)
> 4.  "Lights Please"
> ...


So far that's all he has and he's updating the night. So far 7 songs (Workout, Can't Get Enough, Lights Please, In the Morning, Lost Ones, Cheer Up and Interlude) I don't care for. Also I hear Wet Dreams will be on the album but with a different name. The interlude is about Cole getting pulled over by the cops after he finds out Jay-Z signed him. Basically it's short enough to be part of an actual track...so overall we're getting half a damn album. We've talked about this before but I'm really wondering now. 

As for my favorite albums
*
- Reasonable Doubt - *So I downloaded Jay-Z's entire discography and I've always known he was lyrical but after hearing how good RD was I finally decided to give it a listen. This album taught me how to put in deeper meanings into my lyrics that people catch onto later. Even so I can still listen to this album today and hear something I didn't before. Man, it really puts things in an entirely new perspective for the guy after never hearing this. Shows you how he's changed. Loved it from start to finish. I remember listening to this for the first time while playing GTAIV I think it was, either that or Gears of War 2. Just great. 
*
- The Blueprint -* My first full listen of a Jay-Z album. Girls Girls Girls was the song that officially got me into him so I took it for a spin and was blown away by the production and the lyrics. Without this album I wouldn't like Jay-Z as much as I do now. 

*- The Black Album -* What an amazing career "ender" had it been it. Damn near perfect in every way. Really showed how Jay was at the top of the food chain. If you want to make an ender then have it be like this. Just had everything, loved it. 

*- Food and Liquor - *By far the most influential album to me I've ever heard. Really forced me to get deeper into rap, lyrics, just overall without this album I wouldn't even be rapping. Since I'm similar to Lupe this just showed me so much. Just amazing. 

*- The Cool -* Similar to the first one if not exactly the same. I heard these two about the same time. Since then it's just been amazing. 

*- Ready to Die -* This album was the album that really forced me to improve my own storytelling. Biggie's stories could be told like none other. You could visualize it down to the color of the carpet. I've learned a lot through him about how to organize songs, how to tell stories and how to really use simple lines and make them clever. Biggie's always in my top 3, by far. 

*- Life After Death -* Same as above. Listened to them around the same time and this time you can see how Biggie's changed and yet he's still as great as ever. Learned a lot from this as well. If only Biggie didn't die, if only. 

*- Below the Heavens -* The production, lyrics, themes, just everything. Honestly in my first mixtape I'd say Below the Heavens is the album it's most similar too. I can relate to a lot of what Blu's talking about except it's different and really having not heard much from someone young from the West Blu's unique style really forced me to open up a bit more about listening to this. Classic. 

*- College Dropout / Late Registration / Graduation -* No real order. This was classic Kanye. Kanye back then struck me as that guy down the street rapping. His voice and style was unique and he didn't sound like a "rapper". Just a guy who rapped well down the block. Everything he said really struck me and I loved it back then. Now though he's like that guy who used to be the guy on the block but has gone Hollywood and really it's true. Even so these albums will always be special. 

*- Illmatic -* I didn't really get what the big deal about Nas was until I heard Illmatic. Seriously. Just the spectrum you get from it can't be described. Of course it's in my top 10. 

Had I had more space I'd put in some Eminem, Outkast, Wu-Tang and others but there's a reason why I picked those. Most of these have affected me beyond just a listenable level so I had to pick them.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 29, 2011)

Favourite albums of the last decade:

*1. 2001*
May sound corny, but this album has an infinite replay for me. One of the best produced albums in a Wes Coast flavor. And of course Snoop & Dre at their finest and Em ripping shit apart when he appears
The second half of the album is not on par with the first half, but somehow I don't even care. Its still my n1

*2. MMLP*
Again obvious choice, but to me easily his finest work. And even today I still have at least on of his tracks on random shuffle in my playlist. Lyrcs + emotion + beats = win

*3. TBA*
Not Jay's most lyrical album, but the one I enjoy the most. Once again, I not only search for top lyricism in a album, but the combination of production, lyrics and how it stays with me over time

*4. SSLP*
Ems most lyrical with some good storytelling stuff. This was the album that brought me into hiphop in the first place, so it will always hold a special place. I never realized hiphop could be so funny

*5. MBDTF*
Again may sound weird to have an album that barely a year out in your top 10, but Kanye's latest effort really hit me hard. Incredible production with honest lyrics. One of the few albums that is really capable to summon up different emotion throughout the course of one album. From feeling invincible (Power, AotL) to vulnerable (Blame Game) and immediately after making me laugh with that skit

*6. TES*
Em still at the top of his game. I think the power of this album is that you could feel with him. At this point in '02 you know who Eminem was and every trouble he was facing/starting. With tracks like cleaning out my closet, till i collapse, soldier and my favorite: say goodbye to hollywood - which predicts his own downfall

*7. The Blueprint*
Jay performing under great pressure, and yet he sounds so calm. And the production, has been said a dozen times: but it really complements Jay's attitude and lyricism on this LP

*8. The Cool*
My favorite Lupe LP. The whole concept of the Cool, the streets and the game is really dope. And even today, every time I listen I can find another methafor or double/triple entendre in his lyrics. I really hope he continues the story he started in this LP

*9. Doctor's Advocate*
Most people don't like this dude cuz of his namedropping, but this LP truly shows why he is a beast. This is Game when he's hungry and easily his best effort. If Detox never drops you can consider this as Chronic 2006. It obvious lacks production of that level, but this entire LP just oozes hard and gritty west coast lyricism.  

*10. Late Registration*
The album that brought me into Kanye's world, and one of his finest efforts. Again epic production with honest lyrics. Such memorable tracks; diamond, crack music, hey mama, gold digger...


Also since its nearly impossible for me to create a top 10 favorites of all my albums I've created one for albums released the last decade-ish (or at least '99-10)
Perhaps later on  can create another for the early 90's to '99 and then combine those to see my true top 10


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 29, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Also J. Cole's linking his album tracklist over Facebook and Twitter
> 
> So far that's all he has and he's updating the night. So far 7 songs (Workout, Can't Get Enough, Lights Please, In the Morning, Lost Ones, Cheer Up and Interlude) I don't care for. Also I hear Wet Dreams will be on the album but with a different name. The interlude is about Cole getting pulled over by the cops after he finds out Jay-Z signed him. Basically it's short enough to be part of an actual track...so overall we're getting half a damn album. We've talked about this before but I'm really wondering now.



*1. Intro*
*2. Dollar And A Dream III*
3. Can’t Get Enough ft. Trey Songz
4. Lights Please
5. Interlude
*6. Sideline Story*
*7. Mr. Nice Watch ft. Jay-z*
*8. Cole World*
9. In The Morning ft. Drake
10. Lost Ones
*11. Nobody’s Perfect ft. Missy Elliot*
*12. Never Told (prod. by No I.D.)*
*13. Rise and Shine*
*14. God’s Gift*
*15. Breakdown*
16. Cheer Up

Bonus
*17. Nothing Lasts Forever*
18. Work Out
*19. Daddy’s Little Girl*


We're getting 12 new songs, sweet. Also Missy Elliot. :amazed 

lol at Work Out in bonus section.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 30, 2011)

10 favorites

*RD*
-till this day i can put the CD in and play the whole album through.
favorite cuts are all, but if i had to say what i liked the least would probably be coming of Age and i felt bad for even saying that cause i have no reason why just a feeling.

*Blueprint*
-same thing with Reasonable doubht, but i would say i like the most song cry and the extra song lyrical exercise

*Black Album*
-same with the other two jay albums but i would say i really do have a song i dislike the most and that would be change clothes, not saying the song is bad it just that, i for one do not feel it.
*
life after death*
-kick in the door and whats beef

*all eyez on me*
like this double album of tupacs out of his discography
2 of amerikaz most wanted and aint mad at cha

*doggystyle*
every time i play dominoes since i heard this album back in the day i cant help but say "domino muthafucka"
murder was the case and tha shiznit

*the chronic*
nuthin but a G thing my favorite

*Its dark and hell is hot*
X is coming for ya, is all i gotta say also i like all the damien songs in his subsequent albums

*college dropout*
i like is all the way through great production, like the most jesus walks, through the wire, and all falls down the most also the video <3 stacy dash

*late registration*
diamonds are forever and hey mama


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 30, 2011)

Top 10 Albums of the last Decade
-----------------------------------

In no particular order.

1. Food & Liquor - This album made me want to rap again and focus on making my rhyme schemes more complex while talking about non main stream subjects.  

2. The cool - Same as above.

3.  Kanye - College Drop Out & 808's and Heart Break
      - College Drop Out: This album really is what made kanye one of my favorite artist.  I respected him as a lyricist after hearing
      - 808's and heart breaks cannot be listened to sonically as a Hip hop album, you have to place it under the other "genere" once you do that 
         you can truly see Kanye's Genius specially in the production, which now influences a whole new hiphop electronic Pop sound that is used 
         very frequently now. As a producer this album inspired me.
4. Stillmatic - Nas is back.  My favorite rapper.  Beef with jay z.  Hip Hop is alive.  That nas and Jay beef did so much for the Hip hop Game.  This album epitomizes that.

5. 50 cent - Get rich or die trying:  Classic Nuff said.  I could play this album front to back.  Reminds me of my days back in Highschool, the summer this album dropped you heard it EVERYWHERE! 

6. Common - Like water for Chocolate, BE: These albums to me epitomizes everything hip hop should be.  Good beats..Good Lyrics..

7. Jay z - Blue Print: As much as I disliked Jay for coming at Nas, I respected this album. Sonically the beat production was on point and pushed other rappers to step there production selection up.  Jay z set a new bar for production on this album and lyrically to me he was close to his best.  The rockafella empire was ruling. 

8. Outkast - Stankonia: simply an amazing album lyrically.  Can anyone collaborate as effortlessly as these two?

9. Jay Dee - Donuts: Classic nuff said.  Any true hip hop head knows this album and knows it well.

10. Nelly: Country Grammer: This is the album that made me want to be a rapper, and start making beats.  It is weird that I am reference nelly as my inspiration, but to me this album was all about fun and good times, and could be played from front to back.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2011)

Its not like nobody saw that coming


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 30, 2011)

Little Brother - The Listening
Blu and Exile - Below The Heavens
The Roots - How I Got Over
Shad - When This Is Over
Nas - Illmatic
Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt
Kanye West - MBDTF
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter The 36 Chambers
eLZhi - The Preface
Curren$y - Pilot Talk

Honourable mentions for:

Mos Def - The Ecstatic
Reflection Eternal - Train of Thought
Jay-Z - The Black Album
Kanye West - The College Dropout
Kendrick Lamar - Section.80
Shad - TSOL
The Roots - Game Theory/Things Fall Apart
A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders
Gang Starr - Moment of Truth
Slum Village - Fantastic Vol. 2
Raekwon - Only Built For Cuban Linx...
GZA - Liquid Swords
Pharoahe Monch - Internal Affairs
Lauryn Hill - The Miseductaion of Lauryn Hill

Long as fuck list but I don't care. Picking just 10 is hard as fuck. TBH, any of those HM could be swapped with an album from my top 10.

I probably forgot some too.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 30, 2011)

Luck-One's mixtape released today.

For anyone looking for someone new to listen to I recommend checking him out. It's decent.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHy4zSNjDvg[/YOUTUBE]

Real ish


----------



## LayZ (Aug 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Agreed. Hopsin >>>> Odd Future.


I don't know about Odd Future but Hopsin is dope.

I'm wary of checking out Odd Future, because everyone gives me some kind of warning before they say how good they are.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I don't know about Odd Future but Hopsin is dope.
> 
> I'm wary of checking out Odd Future, because everyone gives me some kind of warning before they say how good they are.



Tyler the Creator is just raw. I mean, he just goes all out in his tone and words. I only heard a couple songs at my cousin's, and although I think he and all of Wolf Gang is hilarious in their other videos, their music isn't my style.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Agreed. Hopsin >>>> Odd Future.



Earl and Hodgy >>> Hopsin. Hell, Wes Blak had a nicer diss track than Hopsin. Hopsin has his thing, but I don't think it will translate into sales or record making. Dude will never blow, he's meek millz status.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nas and AZ doing an album together?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2011)

They're too old to remake the magic that Life's a Bitch was


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep. It's basically 15 years too late..



Darth Nihilus said:


> Below the Heavens, mein square



Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Deweze (Aug 30, 2011)

I like odd future, they bring a much needed freshness to the game


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2011)

There's only so much outlandish shit you can say before people become bemused. Like Yonkers was nice and shit, and I fuck with Tyler's verse on Trouble, but outside of that... yeah.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with Cubey. His part in Trouble is probably my favorite thing from him. Outside of that eh, I'm not really listening to him. I just don't "feel" it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

They have about a few good songs

That's about it


----------



## Deweze (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the rawness and maybe "innocence"(?) that they bring. With some other people, sometimes you can tell what track wasn't that artist's style and I like how far odd future has gotten without switching their style. Compare them to, for example Wiz khalifa, who had to make countless of wack tracks to get anywhere near his current level of fame(I still listen to his first record Show and prove), so if that's not inspiration to the rest of the artists out there, I don't know what is.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Earl and Hodgy >>> Hopsin. Hell, Wes Blak had a nicer diss track than Hopsin. Hopsin has his thing, but I don't think it will translate into sales or record making. Dude will never blow, he's meek millz status.



Hopsin sold over 100+K cds without a contract, pushing shit out on facebook/youtube. Tyler would never be able to do that. 

Hopsin diss was great. Song was funny. 

Hopsin only 26, he still got awhile before you say "He won't blow"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 31, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There's only so much outlandish shit you can say before people become bemused. Like Yonkers was nice and shit, and I fuck with Tyler's verse on Trouble, but outside of that... yeah.



I concur.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 31, 2011)

I am truly surprised none of you have Nellys Country Grammar


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2011)

Why it's not a good album :|


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2011)

It's decent

But album of all time material

Hell no


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 31, 2011)

really you don't think so?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2011)

I was never really a fan of Nelly in the first place

So yes


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Hopsin sold over 100+K cds without a contract, pushing shit out on facebook/youtube. Tyler would never be able to do that.
> 
> Hopsin diss was great. Song was funny.
> 
> Hopsin only 26, he still got awhile before you say "He won't blow"



You mean actual CDs, or just downloads? Because with downloads that isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Bastard has way more downloads. 

Still, I'd like to see where you read that.

Hopsin does have bars for days.

*Spoiler*: __ 



still corny as fuck


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2011)

New Big Sean


----------



## Ausorrin (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyhi da Prince new mixtpe just dropped today "Jack of all Trades".

Also, anybody listen to Los

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2C24Dt0fk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a big Hopsin fan but it his diss sounded kinda forced and desperate. Like as soon as someone starts to get big he needs to start dropping their names to boost himself rather than relying on his own music.



LayZ said:


> I don't know about Odd Future but Hopsin is dope.
> 
> I'm wary of checking out Odd Future, because everyone gives me some kind of warning before they say how good they are.



Just look at it as rape in an art form 



crazymtf said:


> Hopsin sold over 100+K cds without a contract, pushing shit out on facebook/youtube. Tyler would never be able to do that.
> 
> Hopsin diss was great. Song was funny.
> 
> Hopsin only 26, he still got awhile before you say "He won't blow"



How do you know that Tyler couldn't do that 

OF had to come up just like everyone else...And who's coming to your concert if they don't already know of you? 

As for Hopsin he's been at it for a while and still hasn't taken off. It's not hopeless but its not really a good sign. I'd love for him to finally get some recognition though.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2011)

Work Out finally blowing up.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> You mean actual CDs, or just downloads? Because with downloads that isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Bastard has way more downloads.
> 
> Still, I'd like to see where you read that.
> 
> ...



Actual CDS. He said it when he released Raw. Seeing as I doubt he'd lie since he says his first cd sold 42 cds, lmao. 

Hopsin lyrics and rhyme scheme are far above Tyler. Guess I'm just a sucker for good lyrics over higher production.



Travis Touchdown said:


> I'm a big Hopsin fan but it his diss sounded kinda forced and desperate. Like as soon as someone starts to get big he needs to start dropping their names to boost himself rather than relying on his own music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silly. That's how Hopsin has always when he started till now. He name drops to get his opinion out on that said rapper. Rappers been doing it forever, em blew up on it. 

As for Tyler, he name drops too. Don't see you calling him out on that 

Hopsin has been doing it for a year by himself. Everything before that was with Ruthless Records, which fucked him over. In a years time he has music videos with over a million views, on a CD with Tech, and has a strong enough backing that he can put on over 40 shows. This is still without a brand name...that's pretty hard to do.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2011)

The King is back!

I don't know about you all but I think T.I. is awesome. Sure he's not GOAT but he's pretty great. Hell, I'm going to listen to King right now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2011)

T.I. makes good music. Even his more "poppy" stuff I can stand. Nothing beats King, Urban Legend, or Trap Muzik for me though.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 31, 2011)

countless good songs is what ti has


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

I have returned.
Taking care of business.
I liked that piece Cyphon gave out way back, had to make that clear.
TI is solid.
Relistening to College Dropout, still phenomenal. Never Let me down is a top contender.
Classified still needs more love.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea T.I. is out woohoo. Now get back to work!

I'm also glad to see more people mentioning Country Grammer in their Top 10 albums.  No assortment of Top 10 Hip-hop/rap albums is complete without some people mentioning Country Grammer . Love that album. Brings back good memories for me and I'm sure it does for a lot of you as well.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 1, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> *Outkast, Stakonia-* "I'm Sorry Ms. Jackson", "So Fresh and So Clean", "B.O.B." Need I say more? Album is a classic. Was exposed to it at a young age and always liked it. Now that I'm older and can comprehend what I'm hearing I love it. These two dudes know how to make music.




Always, always, always, always somehow skips my list of favorite and top albums.  Overall a fun listen but I guess that is Outkast for me.  They produce some good track but I end up forgetting about them a week later.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to hear T.I. is out, he just makes good music. Glad to have him back.

Makes me miss old Ludacris for some reason.

Even Busta and DMX back in the days were the shit. I remember Busta being one of the only few MCs to release consistently good albums for a period during 1996-2002. skipping '99.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 1, 2011)

You know Kanye West is beast when people can name 3 albums in their top 10 without being a Ye tard.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The King is back!
> 
> I don't know about you all but I think T.I. is awesome. Sure he's not GOAT but he's pretty great. Hell, I'm going to listen to King right now.



Now let's see how long it takes till he goes RIGHT back to prison


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 1, 2011)

Nellyville > Country Grammar


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Yea T.I. is out woohoo. Now get back to work!
> 
> I'm also glad to see more people mentioning Country Grammer in their Top 10 albums.  No assortment of Top 10 Hip-hop/rap albums is complete without some people mentioning Country Grammer . Love that album. Brings back good memories for me and I'm sure it does for a lot of you as well.



I thought it was really sad Country Grammar didn't get more love.  I mean that album did alot for hiphop at the time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 1, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The King is back!
> 
> I don't know about you all but I think T.I. is awesome. Sure he's not GOAT but he's pretty great. Hell, I'm going to listen to King right now.




T.I. is dope as hell..infact I've had several debates with friends whether his name should be bandied about with the greats..since Wayne's is and all, you know..and I always find myself arguing in his favor..

He may not make a top5 but he's got a case to make top10..from sells, to appeal, hits, consistency and impact..Dude has it all..Like, his flow is flawless..He may not be the most outlandish with the punches/similies but he has some, heartfelt substance too and I never heard a 'wack' T.I. verse..

Had Trap Muzik &/or Urban Legend been dropped by other artists..I reckon they would've had the 'classic' tag attached to them..

He's just one of them dudes people know is dope/household but don't tend to mention alot..

good so see him out, good music will ensue.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I thought it was really sad Country Grammar didn't get more love.  I mean that album did alot for hiphop at the time.



so much that he's now hardly remembered 

oh hey TI is out I wonder how long it'll be till he's back in the slammer


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I have returned.
> Taking care of business.
> *I liked that piece Cyphon gave out way back, had to make that clear.*
> TI is solid.
> ...



I have been on vacation. What is this all about?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 1, 2011)

cole world, no blanket


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I have been on vacation. What is this all about?



Wait why was Americano banned?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 2, 2011)

Smh at people buying the Carter IV before the Sideline Story.

Cole World!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e88h-943_4U&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLF38FB80AFA3B50A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2011)

T.I didn't last long did he?


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 2, 2011)

Kameil said:


> T.I didn't last long did he?



T.I is the King. Along with Eminem.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I like diss tracks, alot, so I feel those type of tracks. Just cause he disses rappers tho doesn't mean I hate em. Lupe is still dope as fuck to me. But even so the diss was funny and name dropping never bothered me.



They're definitely are cool but I think they carry a lot more weight when it's a real beef. And of course I would never stop listening to Tyler or Hopsin just because one dissed the other.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't get the issue there. His bus is the culprit?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2011)

The man always holdin' a brotha down.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't Get Enough on itunes.

lol at T.I.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone gimme links to Kendrick Lamar's stuff?

Reps of course.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2011)

Album download?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2011)

Whatever he has out so far.

I am diggin Hiii Power (all I have heard so far) and want to check him out.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 2, 2011)

C4 Mixtape (2009):


O.Verly D.Edicated Mixtape (2010):


Kendrick Lamar EP (2009):
Link removed

Section.80 (2011):
Link removed


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2011)

J.Cole can't catch a break, one of the samples for his opening track for his album hasn't cleared, so he has to rework the track. The sample is from Kingdom Hearts by Japanese composer Yoko Shimomura.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

afgpride said:


> C4 Mixtape (2009):
> 
> 
> O.Verly D.Edicated Mixtape (2010):
> ...



*Kendrick lamer trying to be the king of the south.................*


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> J.Cole can't catch a break, one of the samples for his opening track for his album hasn't cleared, so he has to rework the track. The sample is from Kingdom Hearts by Japanese composer Yoko Shimomura.



*Face it he going to flop big time jay z won't even return his calls or txts.................*


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2011)

J.Cole has too many dedicated fans to flop. And Jay gave him his verse and advice, so they must be on speaking terms lol.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Kendrick lamer trying to be the king of the south.................*



And succeeding...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2011)

Am I missing something? He's west coast.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> J.Cole has too many dedicated fans to flop. And Jay gave him his verse and advice, so they must be on speaking terms lol.


*
We will see but he not going to drop nothing big............*


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5eT6TaEtPI[/YOUTUBE]

Favorite Kendrick song


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Am I missing something? He's west coast.



*Lol, dame my bad I meant west cost..................


But it funny that game said he will be the new king of the west..........*


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5eT6TaEtPI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Favorite Kendrick song


*
Feeling this..............*


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 2, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Am I missing something? He's west coast.



South-West?


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 2, 2011)

So I was watchin American Streetballer and oh man one of the best movies I ever seen and the soundtrack was pretty nice surprisely and the beats that are on there aint bad also was so badass i had to share it haha.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2011)

I doubt he'll flop but I don't see him breaking 400,000 or anything. He'll be ok and might do some extra units. "Can't Get Enough" is perfect for a single, that'll give him some extra cds. I personally don't see J. Cole getting some crazy exposure until he releases a song that'll end up being his "Black and Yellow", you know, that single that is instantly a hit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 3, 2011)

J. Cole concert tomorrow!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

*He going to FLOPPPPP big time jay z don't even fuck with him no more................

Also jay z a bitch for not dissing back wayne.....................

He thinks he never has to respond but why what make him different from all the other big name rappers that made diss tracks if he the so call king then he should hold it down and not let any rapper keep dissing him and his wife.

He think he to big for this rap shit did wu- tang act like this noooooooo, did pac at like this noooooooo, did nas act like this noooooo, did ice cube (back in the day) act like this nooooo that just to name a few real talk he geting old and hes not the king anymore *


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2011)

How much do you all think J. Cole will sell first week? 

I'll say around 186k at most.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2011)

> He going to FLOPPPPP big time jay z don't even fuck with him no more................
> 
> Also jay z a bitch for not dissing back wayne.....................
> 
> ...



Jay hasn't been king of much since Kingdom Come (c wut i did thar?)


----------



## Deweze (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2011)

The only time Jay was king was during the Black era.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 3, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> J. Cole concert tomorrow!



You could've stayed home and took a nap for free man.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The only time Jay was king was during the Black era.



Blueprint more like it

and in terms of sales it would be around In My Lifetime vol.2

which is depressing cause that albums sucks balls besides the singles.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The only time Jay was king was during the Black era.



*PSA was his best song to me..................
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LzdKH1naok[/YOUTUBE]

*But he still suck ...................*


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Blueprint more like it
> 
> and in terms of sales it would be around In My Lifetime vol.2
> 
> which is depressing cause that albums sucks balls besides the singles.



Eminem was pretty much king 2000-2002. Eminem by far exceeds Jay in terms of sales, so its lol when Jay claims to be king.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

*How come young jezzy don't make shit like this no more...............*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt8UvZQ6OBU[/YOUTUBE]

*
Best beat ever made....................*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 3, 2011)

FUUUUU 

How on earth is such a whack rapper able to pull in a milli in the first week. Its at these times I cry for hiphop



Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Lol, dame my bad I meant west cost..................
> 
> 
> But it funny that game said he will be the new king of the west..........*





Also not just Game, Snoop and Dre also co-signed him. At the same concert Game declared him King

Kendrick = the new KinG. Section 80 is easily the best album/mixtape released this year



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How much do you all think J. Cole will sell first week?
> 
> I'll say around 186k at most.



Even this is pushing it, I think 150k max. He didn't really had a hit single that blew up



Parallax said:


> Blueprint more like it
> 
> and in terms of sales it would be around In My Lifetime vol.2
> 
> which is depressing cause that albums sucks balls besides the singles.



Did you just call Vol 2 a whack album. Its easily in Jay's top 5



T.D.A said:


> Eminem was pretty much king 2000-2002. Eminem by far exceeds Jay in terms of sales, so its lol when Jay claims to be king.



It was also Jay who made that famous statement during BP3 era: "numbers dont lie"

Too bad Wayne is doing so good right now, he's gonna thrown that back in Jay's face


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> FUUUUU
> 
> How on earth is such a whack rapper able to pull in a milli in the first week. Its at these times I cry for hiphop
> 
> ...



*Wayne was the shit back in the day ..................*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rayh58RLnDw&NR=1[/YOUTUBE] 

*Don't forget that.............*


----------



## Deweze (Sep 3, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *
> Best beat ever made....................*



You're lying out your fucking asssss


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Eminem was pretty much king 2000-2002. Eminem by far exceeds Jay in terms of sales, so its lol when Jay claims to be king.




in terms of sales sure

but lets face it Blueprint is one of those albums that changed the genre and made everyone up their game.

Mainly for production


hitokugutsu said:


> Did you just call Vol 2 a whack album. Its easily in Jay's top 5



I didn't say it was whack

I said it sucked balls


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> in terms of sales sure
> 
> *but lets face it Blueprint is one of those albums that changed the genre and made everyone up their game.
> 
> ...



That was all Kanye, produced all his best tracks on Blueprint.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *How come young jezzy don't make shit like this no more...............*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt8UvZQ6OBU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Isn't that Juelz Santana beat? I can't remember the song but the beat sounds familiar.

EDIT: Nvm.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Isn't that Juelz Santana beat? I can't remember the song but the beat sounds familiar.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkGf7Mlk3x4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 


*You mean this.................*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 3, 2011)

Regarding Kendrick..yeah, dude's cool..there were a few tracks though, I felt he was experimenting, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but some of them came out/ended up 'awkward'..Some tracks 'had no structure'..like, dude's 'rap-talking' then 'fast-forward rapping' then chorus then verse then no chorus then some weird talk about him talking about money, hoes, knowledge and freedom on the same sentence..like, dude's flow was all over the place on some beats, perhaps he's trying to be 'unorthodox' but it may be off putting so some listeners..

all in all, he's cool and I might check some more stuff but there's defo a few things I could do without..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

*Camron the real king of new york to me...............*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Even this is pushing it, I think 150k max. He didn't really had a hit single that blew up


Yeah you're right. 150k max for sure. 

Next week I get my reflection filter and with my voice alright I'll probably start posting my music either the end of next week or the week after. 

I planned on rapping over Nas's "NY State of Mind" but then I heard one of my bud's beat that fits better and it's more original, I call it "Suburban State of Mind". I wrote it last year during different times. Pretty much it's about me living my life, going to work crappy retail, day in and day out while I wish I could rap and forget about having to work that life but I can't, wishing I was like these others here with great cars, rich people in my family, wishing I was doing what I want to do rather than what I have to do, along with that I deal with fake friends who only want help and inner demons, the things a lot of people go through it. At the end there's a special sequence at the end that I won't reveal yet, I added that bit in a few days ago with a verse I didn't have with anything. Come to find out it's better than my original format. Should be pretty nice. 

AP thanks for telling me about the reflection filter. That will really come in handy. 

As for T.I. being back in jail. Hilarious. I mean you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 3, 2011)

WTF. T.I. back in jail? Took him long enough 

What did he do this time?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 3, 2011)

he was framed... by his van.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2011)

Wayne was best back in his Carter II days. I mean seriously. Let's backtrack shall we? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ibeIqOv1ww&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

I mean those lines about "This is Southern face it/ If we too simple, y'all don't get the basics". Being from the South that meant a lot, it hit me. That's honestly one reason why I take lyrics so seriously. I hate hearing how we can't be lyrical artists.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wayne was best back in his Carter II days. I mean seriously. Let's backtrack shall we?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ibeIqOv1ww&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I mean those lines about "This is Southern face it/ If we too simple, y'all don't get the basics". Being from the South that meant a lot, it hit me. That's honestly one reason why I take lyrics so seriously. I hate hearing how we can't be lyrical artists.



Where the hell is Robin Thicke at?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2011)

Rannic said:


> Where the hell is Robin Thicke at?



I don't know but I always liked his collabs with Wayne. Wayne smartens up for them and it gets serious.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't know but I always liked his collabs with Wayne. Wayne smartens up for them and it gets serious.



I agree, "Tie My Hands" was probably the best song on Tha Carter III.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2011)

Thicke was on "Don't Shoot Me Down" too wasn't he?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 4, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Thicke was on "Don't Shoot Me Down" too wasn't he?



I think it was D.Smith, that album had alot of good songs. That was Wayne's last good album in my opinion.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 4, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How much do you all think J. Cole will sell first week?



120k at most for me.

To be more accurate I expect him to sell between 85k and 110k. First week.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2011)

J.Cole debuts a track off the album - "God's Gift". Tune is dope as hell. This was originally suppose to be the one with the Jay feature which is why it's short atm.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTSHqucj4hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 4, 2011)

Need CDQ to label it 'dope as hell'. It sounds 'cool' as of now.

on another note, I've grown fond of Work Out, I even sang along to this video. I guess that's what happens when you hear something so many times even if you didn't like it at first.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2011)

Same re Work Out, it has a catchy hook, and sounds even better live.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 4, 2011)

mfw people think J. Cole will do more than 100k first week.

B.o.B did something like 84,000 and he had a much bigger label push and way more successful singles.

Cole will be lucky if he does 70,000.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone listen to Exile's new mixtape? Pretty good if you ask me


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 4, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> mfw people think J. Cole will do more than 100k first week.
> 
> B.o.B did something like 84,000 and he had a much bigger label push and way more successful singles.
> 
> Cole will be lucky if he does 70,000.





InFam0us said:


> To be more accurate I expect him to sell between 85k and 110k. First week.



The difference between Cole & B.O.B is that Cole genuinely has a 'stan-ish' fanbase, also the females ride with him somewhat. They most likely will push him past 80k barrier, I don't see him going past 100k though, that was a 'positive' estimate. B.O.B though he had a bigger label push never truly had a fanbase as dedicated as Cole's nor the females on his side.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 4, 2011)

New amazing One Be Lo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Kameil said:


> You could've stayed home and took a nap for free man.



Aha, forget that. I'm not much of a napper anyway. 

The concert was great though. I heard Drake was in Toronto, so I thought he would make an appearance.

There were these biggest groupies in the first row, one of them fainted when he touched her, lol. 

He premiered God's Gift which was awesome to hear.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 4, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Wayne isn't wack.



Lying out your asssss


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2011)

this was fucking great


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahaha, that was pretty good.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 4, 2011)

So much Cole dick-riding for the past pages I can't. >_<


----------



## Fraust (Sep 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> this was fucking great



The was the funniest thing I've read in a long time. 6, 12, and the ones Wayne wasn't on were my favorite. He goes in on Drake, shit is hilarious.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 4, 2011)

Kameil said:


> So much Cole dick-riding for the past pages I can't. >_<


cole world, no blanket


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2011)

I dusted off my old copy of OB4CL today to give it a spin and holy shit do I love this album 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enbJtqWN6_I&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

I love all kinds of hip hop but Wu tang/Noir hip hop circa 93-95 is just my shit.  It's what post punk is to rock for me.


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2011)

Guillotine is my favourite off OB4CL I think. Criminology and heaven and hell are also dope as hell.


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2011)

Gambinos is my fav track off Cuban Linx, as well


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I dusted off my old copy of OB4CL today to give it a spin and holy shit do I love this album
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enbJtqWN6_I&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I love all kinds of hip hop but Wu tang/Noir hip hop circa 93-95 is just my shit.  It's what post punk is to rock for me.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZL9Spaym-c[/YOUTUBE]

This is my shit off of OB4CL


----------



## Deweze (Sep 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> this was fucking great



Whoever does that writing needs a TV show or something, damn


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2011)

hahaha genius.


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2011)

Just heard Wayne's album.
I'm not even disappointed anymore.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2011)

You expected shit right? 

If so then you shouldn't be. I expected it to be horrible so I was at least glad it was slightly better than I thought.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2011)

Well we all knew he would go back to jail but for something like this? That's pretty ridiculous  . Going to jail cause you're rich hahaha. Classic.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhtbKOoPS20[/YOUTUBE]

Long Nights, Cold Champagne & Weed Smoke- Zipsquad

The first single off the 1st of THREE EPs we will be dropping prior to our album, Lifestyle Music showcases our ability to write about ANY topic, in this case, the mafia-esque themes currently present in music today. 

The entire EP will be available Monday, Sept 12th, 2011 on our bandcamp,  and our first project, "As Promised" is available now. Peep a track from that project here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GVIkvdvZv0[/YOUTUBE]

We'll be dropping a different EP every month focusing on different aspects of our song writing ability up til the release of our Album, so be sure to check for us!

Oh, and LightweightHeavy Radio will be previewing our entire project this Sunday @5pm on their ustream radio show!

Thanks, and all feedback is welcome! If you have your own blog and want to post or project, want to review it, or want a freestyle or interview, please let me know. We appreciate everything.


JihaD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2011)

I approve of this Jihad! You've got amazing skills man. Sounds great. Look forward to it.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 5, 2011)

Which MC is Jihad?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhtbKOoPS20[/YOUTUBE]



Not really feelin this one. Really just cliche and unoriginal. I know it is hard to be different but even if you are picking a typical topic you can still stand out. Honestly nobody really jumped out at me on this one whether lyrically or delivery wise. 

Quality sounds great though. I wish I could have my stuff sounded so official. 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GVIkvdvZv0[/YOUTUBE]



Liked this one better than the first. Still the only one who kept my attention was dude #3. Not saying the others were bad, just nothing jumped out. 

This one also didn't sound quite as crisp on the quality front.

Edit: Now I know where Kevin Hart got the "Real Rap Raw" thing he says when he does his Chocolate Drop skits. 



T.D.A said:


> Which MC is Jihad?



The one who is blowin up!

L O L


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I approve of this Jihad! You've got amazing skills man. Sounds great. Look forward to it.



Thanks Man! We working and just trying to put out good music. Appreciate you taking time out to listen!

@T.D.A- On Long Nights, I got 2nd; on Real Rap, I go first.

@Cyphon- On the first song, that was sorta the point- each LP we do is gonna focus on a particular "sub-genre" of Rap to show that we can write and create ANY style. _Lifestyle Music_ is our "Mafia" EP. The next one, _Orion's Belt_, is going to be our "Backpacker" EP, and the final EP, _Billboard Status_, is going to be all "Commercial" Songs. We knew trying this idea that some people may not like each EP, but hopefully, people would give them a chance so we can showcase our writing range. 

Our album, _Black SuperHero Music_, tho? It won't sound like ANY of those projects. 

Anyway, thanks for listening and hopefully you'll check us out if you see us elsewhere, fam.

If any of you didn't, check out our Mixtape/EP As Promised on the bandcamp- its not nearly as focused concept wise as our next projects, but its got a really wide range of themes and ideas- Check Karate School, Destination, You, 48 Bars of Terror, Poncho, and Pressure Busts Pipes. 

Thanks,

JihaD


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> @Cyphon- On the first song, that was sorta the point- each LP we do is gonna focus on a particular "sub-genre" of Rap to show that we can write and create ANY style. _Lifestyle Music_ is our "Mafia" EP. The next one, _Orion's Belt_, is going to be our "Backpacker" EP, and the final EP, _Billboard Status_, is going to be all "Commercial" Songs. We knew trying this idea that some people may not like each EP, but hopefully, people would give them a chance so we can showcase our writing range.
> 
> Our album, _Black SuperHero Music_, tho? It won't sound like ANY of those projects.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening and hopefully you'll check us out if you see us elsewhere, fam.



Fair enough point. Well if you keep linkin music I will keep listenin and givin feedback.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Sep 5, 2011)

Wait...is it finally out?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2011)

Those aren't from the album I believe


----------



## Fraust (Sep 5, 2011)

I missed three Any Given Sundays apparently. I only have #2. Any good shit?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 5, 2011)

#3 was an ustream

#4 was the album cover

#5 was the tracklist


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2011)

Nah Right gives a track by track review of J.Cole's Album after a listening party


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 6, 2011)

bout damn time. whens the release date?

also big krit....best thing out the A in forever. I havent heard anyone have that Outkast, 8ballMJG, UGK feeling. shit david banner too. hopin he's successful or just keeps makin music. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xVEa0SMxFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 6, 2011)

These reviews make me not interested in J Coles album.

@Jihad - The new one you posted is my least favorite so far. The style of song is just.....Well, I don't like it much. Do you have more stuff that isn't like that that you can post?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> bout damn time. whens the release date?
> 
> also big krit....best thing out the A in forever. I havent heard anyone have that Outkast, 8ballMJG, UGK feeling. shit david banner too. hopin he's successful or just keeps makin music.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xVEa0SMxFg[/YOUTUBE]



That just inspired me to write a new song. Some stuff that's been annoying me for years, I've just never wrote a song about. KRIT's for the right idea, the same type of "feeling". I have some dark stuff but nothing really on this one subject. 

Also again thanks AP for the reflection filter idea. That's really all I needed. I figured I needed something else considering there's some problems recording but when I get it this week I hope I have some tracks for everyone to listen to. I was inspired by J. Cole's freestyle so I wrote my own to Common's "Be" that's pretty nice and I wrote to a friend's beat which sounded a bit videogamey/pop-rockish which is probably the most interesting beat I've written t. 

As for J. Cole, I think his mixtape will be amazing but I'm not calling it a classic. I don't know about you all but putting old songs on a new album isn't really improving it's quality. So what? If they make a compilation cd of Jay-Z's best tracks then it's a classic? No, it doesn't work that way. J. Cole is putting 3 songs we've heard on his mixtapes and a few others don't sound classic enough such as "Can't Get Enough" while it sounds ok, even "Cheer Up" didn't impress me. I'll say it'll get a great album score but classic eh doubt it.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 6, 2011)

KN have you had any reviews from friends or anything?

Not saying this in a negative way but you seem pretty confident in your music. Not that you shouldn't be confident, just askin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> KN have you had any reviews from friends or anything?
> 
> Not saying this in a negative way but you seem pretty confident in your music. Not that you shouldn't be confident, just askin.



I've showed some friends my stuff. Since I really started getting into it they keep referring Lupe Fiasco since they claim my lyrics are up at that level. I try not to think about that though and I'm not hyping myself up, I'm not him or any of those giants in rap. I mean I'm myself, it's ok to be compared but it's better to just be yourself. I'm just trying to be me and outline how I want it to be. Since my voice is fixed right now I'm just waiting for this reflection filter to come in. Without that the vocals won't blend with the track since there's too much crap in the background including the laptop so it sucks. I'm not crazy confident though, I've never been seriously crazy confident about anything lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah okay. I am definitely interested to hear what you got, you just seemed pretty secretive about not sharin and I know if nobody had heard my stuff I would be pretty nervous about it. In fact I still get nervous almost every time I post something new.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm more nervous about myself liking it than anyone else to be honest. I critique my work on a higher level than most do so when it's fine for me then I'll post but yeah I get what you're saying really lol.


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeezy taught me.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 6, 2011)

Kanye dresses as ugly as Lil Wayne looks. He might as well just wear shirts with Wayne's face on it.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2011)

I could stand to look at Wayne a hell of a lot more if he walked around with Ye's clothes covering his face


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Kanye dresses as ugly as Lil Wayne looks. He might as well just wear shirts with Wayne's face on it.



Some of his stuff is meh but are you kidding me?  If there's one thing he has it's an eye for the look, almost queer.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2011)

If Wayne wore anything like Kanye he'd officially be a leprechaun. Non-debatable.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear summer, I know you gon' miss me. For we been together like Nike Airs and crisp tees.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 6, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> also big krit....best thing out the A in forever.



isn't dude from Mississippi though? 



Cyphon said:


> Kanye dresses as ugly as Lil Wayne looks.



If I didn't know better I'd say he went out with Erykah Badu...I mean look what she had Andre3000 and Common wearing at some point..


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Dear summer, I know you gon' miss me. For we been together like Nike Airs and crisp tees.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2011)

Nah, Krit is from some small town in Mississippi. You don't just claim Atlanta cuz you're from the South


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As for J. Cole, I think his mixtape will be amazing but I'm not calling it a classic. I don't know about you all but putting old songs on a new album isn't really improving it's quality. So what? If they make a compilation cd of Jay-Z's best tracks then it's a classic? No, it doesn't work that way. J. Cole is putting 3 songs we've heard on his mixtapes and a few others don't sound classic enough such as "Can't Get Enough" while it sounds ok, even "Cheer Up" didn't impress me. I'll say it'll get a great album score but classic eh doubt it.



Nas' 'Halftime' on Illmatic was old too.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRriSR0I12U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Nas' 'Halftime' on Illmatic was old too.



Yeah but one to 3 let alone with some ok songs doesn't mean classic.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah but one to 3 let alone with some ok songs doesn't mean classic.



3??? Only 2, LP and In the morning. One to 2.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2011)

XV track is dope.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 6, 2011)

Been listening to a copy of Ironman by Ghostface today.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2011)

Speaking of XV...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Speaking of XV...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2011)

XV is awesome, hope he gets some radio hits.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 6, 2011)

man.. i heard carter 4 is gonna move 1million copies
i threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2011)

Listened to R.E.D properly, probably isnt as good as I first thought. Album has too many songs, therefore a lot of average/bad songs, dilutes the album.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you really expect anything else?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2011)

Now I think WTT > R.E.D


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2011)

Watch the Throne is better than good imo.

Frank Ocean and The Weeknd overshadowed it, though, with their mixtapes. I also have to listen to O(verly) D(edicated) properly since the deaf listens I've given it were enjoyable. I like his flow and how real it sounds.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Mixtape was horrible. Worst thing Wale's put out by miles.

Carter 4 sold something like 960,000 first week. Pretty crazy.

Also One Be Lo's album came out. Anyone have it yet?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuck Wayne, Fuck Wale, Fuck whoever else. One Be Lo's album came out at midnight and its fucking fantastic. Also for today only, the rest of his albums are $1 on his bandcamp.

My mind is fucking blown right now..

Holy crap..

I can't remember the last time I felt like spending $12 was this much of a bargain..

Call me a homer or whatever you want but that's one of the best albums I've listened to in awhile, start to finish... I dare someone to find an album lyrically as strong as LABOR song-to-song... This album, lyrically, is running laps around everybody right now... (The best part was the lyrics came up on my iPod when each song was playing.. Even reading them without the music you notice the flow...) "Rabbit Food" was lyrical genius... I knew Lo would bring it lyrically but the production was on point for the project too... Usually Lo has a couple of weak produced joints/some of his songs are hit-and-miss, but the production was real good for the whole album...

I could be overreacting but this just reaffirms my belief that One Be Lo is one of the greatest of all time...

For those that haven't listened or don't know who he is: if you're a hip-hop fan, I strongly suggest listening to this..


And im only 13 tracks in.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 6, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Mixtape was horrible. Worst thing Wale's put out by miles.



+1. Nothing really good about it. Gave it a couple of listens and I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> 3??? Only 2, LP and In the morning. One to 2.



2 songs on his mixtape we've heard, "Lights Please" was on a previous mixtape, "In the Morning" was on a previous mixtape. "Lost Ones" was leaked months ago, "Cheer Up" was leaked around the same time "Lost Ones" was, we've heard them everywhere. To be honest because of that I thought "Lost Ones" was on a Friday Night Lights, I'm not going to lie. We've heard "Work Out" and thankfully it's a bonus track, it's not horrible just ok, "Can't Get Enough" is a bit better but I don't know, then you get the interludes, just stuff like that. Either way my point stands. I'll say J. Cole will have a good album, possibly great, but after what I've heard of his stuff, even the tracks that are from free mixtapes I'm not impressed. I'm not at the least. You just don't do that. 

As for Wayne selling close to a milli, who's surprised? The mainstream is retarded, they don't get it. We need someone to break that. Yeah it sickens me but what you can you do. Watch, J. Cole will sell 84k at most with his album which will trump Wayne as Wayne can say some crap like "Suck my dick, life's a bitch, and if she sucks hard enough my kids will be on her lips" or some shit and people get wild. 

Ridiculous. Fucking outrageous.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Kanye dresses as ugly as Lil Wayne looks.


Classic. 


> He might as well just wear shirts with Wayne's face on it.






G.O.A.T. said:


> Carter 4 sold something like 960,000 first week. Pretty crazy.


Marshall Mathers LP sold 1,700,000+ first week. 


T.D.A said:


> Now I think WTT > R.E.D


TDA what do you think WTT or Bad Meets Evil?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvrPPTAxpnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2011)

Shark said:


> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> TDA what do you think WTT or Bad Meets Evil?



WTT. Hell the sequel is like a mixtape.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2011)

Gambino always makes me laugh.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 7, 2011)

He's only a notch or two above Wayne or Drake to me...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2011)

Chuuwee is a problem.

[YOUTUBE]7h4fUy9-Qks[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Ns7go21C2PI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]anW6anbghKk[/YOUTUBE]

Some of his best stuff isn't even up on YouTube ffs.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah but one to 3 let alone with some ok songs doesn't mean classic.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'll say J. Cole will have a good album, possibly great, but after what I've heard of his stuff, even the tracks that are from free mixtapes I'm not impressed. I'm not at the least. You just don't do that.



You're always posting about 'classic'. Dude stop obsessing over that shit. I reckon you spend more time thinking about it than any other hip-hop fan in this thread.

Even if the album's a 'classic' we won't know it until at least a few years from now. It's impact can't be accurately measure otherwise. Even if it had like 15 old mixtape songs and only 3 new ones. People might still be/go crazy about it. Let it go.



G.O.A.T. said:


> Mixtape was horrible. Worst thing Wale's put out by miles.





Shark Skin said:


> +1.



+2



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> As for Wayne selling close to a milli, who's surprised? The mainstream is retarded, they don't get it.



Or perhaps other rappers are retarded for not getting what the mainstream wants?

Or perhaps the mainstream just doesn't find a rapper talking about dragon ball Z characters(check your 'Young Goku' track for reference) appealing?

or perhaps your/most stuck up hip-hop fans definition of great/good is different from the mainstream's?

You all should be happy Wayne is showing it's still possible to sell a millie or close to it 1st week as a 'hip-hop' artist. That's good for hip-hop. When Eminem does it, it's w/e really because even skinheads/neo-nazis that say they hate hip-hop are on his nuts. I understand not liking Wayne or his music but the constant bitching is old as fuck now. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> J. Cole will sell 84k at most with his album





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> How much do you all think J. Cole will sell first week?
> 
> I'll say around 186k at most.



So which one is it bub? or did you change your opinion because of these posts?



G.O.A.T. said:


> B.o.B did something like 84,000 and he had a much bigger label push and way more successful singles.
> 
> Cole will be lucky if he does 70,000.





InFam0us said:


> To be more accurate I expect him to sell between 85k and 110k. First week.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Or perhaps the mainstream just doesn't find a rapper talking about dragon ball Z characters(check your 'Young Goku' track for reference) appealing?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 7, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Or perhaps the mainstream just doesn't find a rapper talking about dragon ball Z characters(check your 'Young Goku' track for reference) appealing?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WqJ35BZUAc[/YOUTUBE]














Actually, I used to say "Soulja Boy" all the time randomly as a joke and other stuff making fun of him in regular conversation, but after this song I literally want him dead.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2011)

Is he biting Lil B?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Actually, I used to say "Soulja Boy" all the time randomly as a joke and other stuff making fun of him in regular conversation, but after this song I literally want him dead.



I don't think the mainstream fucked with that song, so dude's point still kind of stands, and I believe he was referring to KN's 'Young Goku' track..

Also, did I hear Soulja Boy say ''bitch I got that _death note swag_'' somewhere on that track?

I knew he's into anime but I never expected dude to have watched Death Note. lol.



erictheking said:


> Is he biting Lil B?



I think Lil B bit him..Then again, is he not like Lil B's boss or something?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't think the mainstream fucked with that song, so dude's point still kind of stands, and I believe he was referring to KN's 'Young Goku' track..



Yeah, I know. I just wanted to post the worst song I've ever heard and it seemed coincidentally relevant.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 7, 2011)

Shark said:


> Marshall Mathers LP sold 1,700,000+ first week.



Yeah, 11 years ago when people used to actually buy music.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 7, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Chuuwee is a problem.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7h4fUy9-Qks[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]Ns7go21C2PI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Put me on some Chuuwee. What tapes do I need?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 7, 2011)

Infamous goes hard


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WqJ35BZUAc[/YOUTUBE]






I remember when that first came out 

So funny


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Put me on some Chuuwee. What tapes do I need?



'Hot N Ready' & 'Sunday Afternoon'. They're both quite short.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think Lil B bit him..Then again, is he not like Lil B's boss or something?



I don't even know, but fucking hell, what a pair of bellends.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like KN just added a diss track to his upcoming release.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I don't even know, but fucking hell, what a pair of bellends.



Couldn't agree more.



Cyphon said:


> Looks like KN just added a diss track to his upcoming release.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2011)

Infamous just went straight in like a BAMF.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Or perhaps other rappers are retarded for not getting what the mainstream wants?
> 
> Or perhaps the mainstream just doesn't find a rapper talking about dragon ball Z characters(check your 'Young Goku' track for reference) appealing?
> 
> ...



So we should be happy shit music sells? I don't care if it's hip-hop or not, it selling just tells record labels what their artist should. Rap with a corny flow, throw in bad punchlines, and talk about money and bitches. Don't have any REAL substance on the album, people will dislike it! 

Hell ever since wayne made a impact with his shit punchline even artist like Jay-z and Eminem began doing it more, and it's fucking annoying but hey, like you said, that's what sells right. So go for it! 

Psh wayne doesn't deserve those mil at all, his music sucks fucking nuts, and I'd be saying the same shit if this dude sold 10 albums. So constant bitching about shit music selling is fine with me. Sticking up for a shit artist selling more then he should, sad coming from a great poster like you


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 7, 2011)

*Tracklist*




> - Blue Skies (Intro) prod. by Danny Dee
> - Sup Summer
> - Chillin prod. Talen Ted
> - Viva prod. Danny Dee
> ...




.......Coming soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

Is that yours? Like the cover.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> *Tracklist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You a promoter now Phil?  lol


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Is that yours? Like the cover.



Nah. It's KN's.



Audible Phonetics said:


> You a promoter now Phil?  lol



I like to call it instigating beef. I guess more of a Don King 

What's been up with you man? Ain't heard from you in a minute.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 7, 2011)

why is everyones name green.  Everyone looks like mods


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww that's fucking hot hahaha.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 7, 2011)

OBL's new album is dope as hell.

9th joint is pretty live.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Not everyone is looking for substance in music. Not all music needs substance. Sometimes shit just needs to sound good, it's not always about having a deeper meaning or 67 different rhyme schemes on a song.
> 
> If people didn't like his shit then people wouldn't buy it. There's a reason people like Wayne and Jay and Kanye can sell a milli and why most undeground rappers are underground.
> 
> ...



Except I know why Jay and Kanye sell million. I personally don't like Kanye and his personality is annoying as shit but I get why people love him. He has decent rhyme structure, he can spit when he wants too, he has three debatable classics under his belt, his production is on another level. Jay's flow and lyrics have always been class, and even when he dumbs it down it's better then 80% of the rap game. 

I have no clue why Wayne sells. His voice is like Elmo on crack. His lyrics are fucking horrid and not witty at all. His production is never that good. He can't sing worth shit, I rather listen to Em sing and he can't sing either. His rhyme structure and flow are weak at best. He has no redeemable factors, that's my problem. I get people like garbage music, solija boy sells after all, but even that little shit doesn't sell as much as wayne.

I didn't say everybody has to be lyrical gods, I did mention why I can understand the love for Kanye and recent even Jay on blueprint. Neither have impressive, omg these lyrics are amazing, cds. But they still produce quality music. Wayne does not. And everytime a Wayne CD comes out people always seem to like tracks where he features other people, who always seem to outshine him. Go figure 

Anyway my point is I just don't see the appeal. No matter which way you twist it, but hey that's just me. More power to the elmo lovers.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe it's just you then. 500 degreez, Carter, Carter II, Carter III are all albums I liked. I consider a lot of his mixtapes good as hell too. Like I said, you just don't fall into his target audience, even though I feel like most people will understand his appeal unless you're like a die-hard gotta have lyrics/production/etc hip hop head or some guy who only listens to gospel or that dude that listens to rock religiously and nothing else. 

That's just me though. I will say a lot of his shit is recycled, but a lot of people don't even care about that.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 7, 2011)

Play this in your car


----------



## Kisame (Sep 7, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Maybe it's just you then. 500 degreez, Carter, Carter II, Carter III are all albums I liked. I consider a lot of his mixtapes good as hell too. Like I said, you just don't fall into his target audience, even though I feel like most people will understand his appeal unless you're like a die-hard gotta have lyrics/production/etc hip hop head or some guy who only listens to gospel or that dude that listens to rock religiously and nothing else.
> 
> That's just me though. I will say a lot of his shit is recycled, but a lot of people don't even care about that.


You are on his nuts, then.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2011)

Everyone needs to chill out and listen to some XV 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvBwyVTeMNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 7, 2011)

XV continues to move up on my favorite rapper lists. This track was on point


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah not feeling that XV track, the Inception tune doesn't do it for me, especially with rap.

This is my shiz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSoNaIfKb_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got my reflection filter in. I'm going to try it out right now. 

And I'm changing the name of my mixtape title. It was "The Experiment" but now I'm changing it to the name of the street I'm on and the place where I've started this, where I've gotten deeper into this and where I've had most of my life formed at. It's now called "Kiehl Avenue". That title was pretty much an "experiment" itself so I'm glad to change it to something that means a lot. Also along with that Kiehl's a pretty long street so it also signifies the long road I have ahead of me. Even the cover is there so why not? 

Perfect title. 

And XV, he's great in my book. I think the guy's an amazing artist. Reminds me of some weird Cudi, Lupe, Gambino mix. 




InFam0us said:


> You're always posting about 'classic'. Dude stop obsessing over that shit. I reckon you spend more time thinking about it than any other hip-hop fan in this thread.
> 
> Even if the album's a 'classic' we won't know it until at least a few years from now. It's impact can't be accurately measure otherwise. Even if it had like 15 old mixtape songs and only 3 new ones. People might still be/go crazy about it. Let it go.



Please, if anything you sound a little "offended" that I'm going over J. Cole's upcoming album. 

I like J. Cole like the next guy but honestly your post just makes me feel glad about saying what I have to say. I'll mention J. Cole's album and classic if I want to. Why? Because J. Cole himself makes references to his album being a classic. Did you not hear Villematic? He's made references to it, even the Jay-Z so called line about it being a classic which Jay-Z didn't officially say either apparently. If anything given that his album is a "so-called classic" and people claim that to be I have the right to make my judgement on it judging from what I've heard and seen. It's common sense. 

I'd honestly say let it go about me and my J. Cole comments. I like J. Cole, you like him a bit too much. It's not that serious. If you have a problem with it then hey, it's a Cole World. 





> Or perhaps other rappers are retarded for not getting what the mainstream wants?
> 
> Or perhaps the mainstream just doesn't find a rapper talking about dragon ball Z characters(check your 'Young Goku' track for reference) appealing?
> 
> ...


Are you really that hurt because of my posts?  If you are then I'm sorry. Cheer up, nobody's perfect. I wrote that in the morning. I didn't think you'd have a breakdown. 

Wayne selling a million when J. Cole won't, when Jay-Z and Kanye didn't, when all these other greater artists is hilarious. Even Big Sean is more lyrical than Wayne and still didn't sell that much. Yeah, Wayne proved you can do it so just because he did I'm supposed to be all "OMG Wayne regardless what you said I adore you, you're keeping this shit alive man fuck other artists fuck them!". I state it like it is. We all know why Wayne sold that much. It's because he dumbed down his music for money and he doesn't care about being as lyrical and as a better artist like before similar to his Carter II self. It's because he'd rather focus on saying "shit ass, life's a bitch, asshole, fuck, I eat her pussy" repeatedly than something crazy lyrical. 

Even Wayne himself said that he's not going back to his Carter II self and being more lyrical why....because of the money. Money changes people, it changed Wayne. 

I stick by everything I have said in this thread. 

And 

As for the "Young Goku" track title, hey, it's there for a reason. I purposely put that title for a reason. I'm sorry you're upset bro. 


> So which one is it bub? or did you change your opinion because of these posts?


I changed my opinion on Cole's album sales because I had no idea B.o.B sold that low. I thought the guy did around 150k the first week, then afterwards I checked out Big Sean's sales and I changed my opinion. Regardless, the point still stands. J. Cole's upcoming sales compared to Wayne's proves something about the mainstream. Everybody can see that. 

And thanks for the comments on my cover guys. I decided to keep it with the same "theme" as the mixtape. 





Cyphon said:


> *Tracklist*
> 
> .......Coming soon.



I'm going to have a remix on my second mixtape and name it "Super Saiyan Goku" and it's gonna be a diss completely to Infamous using quotes by people in this thread. Everyone's going to be on the track. Me, everyone here in this thread, except Infamous, Shark, my cousin, my ex's best friend who can't rap because she just can't, hell, even Young Jeezy. That's right. It's not like he's doing anything these days anyway. 

...................get ready.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVTWXK880W8[/YOUTUBE]

Karate School- Zipsquad

Off _As Promised EP_, available on  now.

All feedback Welcome. 


JihaD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Maybe it's just you then. 500 degreez, Carter, Carter II, Carter III are all albums I liked. I consider a lot of his mixtapes good as hell too. Like I said, you just don't fall into his target audience, even though I feel like most people will understand his appeal unless you're like a die-hard gotta have lyrics/production/etc hip hop head or some guy who only listens to gospel or that dude that listens to rock religiously and nothing else.
> 
> That's just me though. I will say a lot of his shit is recycled, but a lot of people don't even care about that.



Can like him all you want, more power to ya. I just think the guy lacks any skill in anything. I don't "Get" him? I guess I don't get the appeal of shitty punchhlines with zero substance and meh production. Yep guess I don't get that!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 7, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVTWXK880W8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Karate School- Zipsquad
> 
> ...



Something about this style is just so raw. Reminds me a bit of Wu-Tang. Keep em coming man. I'll dl right now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Can like him all you want, more power to ya. I just think the guy lacks any skill in anything. I don't "Get" him? I guess I don't get the appeal of shitty punchhlines with zero substance and meh production. Yep guess I don't get that!



You dismissed the dude's entire discography. If you honestly think everything Wayne has done is shit then you have no idea what you're talking about. That wasn't even my main point. The point was that music doesn't always need substance and not all good music has substance. 

But you know what they say, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 8, 2011)

KN you excluded me from the people in the diss, or are you dissing me along with Infam0us?

If it's the former, then I can rap a few bars:

Fuck you Jay

You can suck my dick for four days

I'll then fuck you in your small place

Oh wait it's not small, it's a big ass Anus

You'll see when i slot it in how bad the pain is

You ugly rat, getting all touchy with dudes, especially bulky ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

With your big fat lips and corny lines, getting on it fine with them horny guys


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2011)

I included you along with the people who will be in the diss track. Spit hot fire.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh I will, you just wait.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2011)

You should shout out to me KN


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> You dismissed the dude's entire discography. If you honestly think everything Wayne has done is shit then you have no idea what you're talking about. That wasn't even my main point. The point was that music doesn't always need substance and not all good music has substance.
> 
> But you know what they say, ignorance is bliss.



His entire discography is the same shit  And how can music not have substance? I thought that's what we listen to music for? To have some type of meaning. If a person can make good music, he can make it for partying to real life problems. Wayne can't do that. So he fails at having the most important factor in music, substance. You yourself are saying not all music needs to have substance, well then I guess wayne has none since you keep on saying not all needs it. I find substance needed in a artist to let me listen, otherwise he's nothing but a commercial, advertisement for his company. Boringggggggg


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2011)

Bleach said:


> You should shout out to me KN



You know you're already there Bleach! 

#NF4Life


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So we should be happy shit music sells? I don't care if it's hip-hop or not, it selling just tells record labels what their artist should. Rap with a corny flow, throw in bad punchlines, and talk about money and bitches. Don't have any REAL substance on the album, people will dislike it!
> 
> Hell ever since wayne made a impact with his shit punchline even artist like Jay-z and Eminem began doing it more, and it's fucking annoying but hey, like you said, that's what sells right. So go for it!
> 
> Psh wayne doesn't deserve those mil at all, his music sucks fucking nuts, and I'd be saying the same shit if this dude sold 10 albums. So constant bitching about shit music selling is fine with me. Sticking up for a shit artist selling more then he should, sad coming from a great poster like you



I've seen your gaming review videos and some of the hip-hop songs on them are cool and some are downright horrible to me, yet you wouldn't find me bitching about it. Maybe complain about it once or twice but when it gets to the point that it's done every other 5 pages of a thread it becomes 'bitching', that shit's for women.

I'm not one to say if the dude deserves his sells or not, would I prefer other artist were making similar numbers, perhaps, but to say dude doesn't deserve his numbers it's not my territory, I don't know what time he gets up in the morning, what time he clocks in in the studio/what time he clocks off and or what he does with the profits of making said numbers. I know a great portion of the proceeds are dedicated to ''stunnin'' but for all I know dude could be funding youth programs in his native N.O. , unlikely but still, I'm not the one to say if he deserves his sells or not. His fanbase obviously appreciates the clubbing/eazy to ride to music he makes, I don't see nothing wrong with it. Infact, I'll buy the Carter 4 as well as support other artists I like. I fuck with Wayne for what he is, I don't spend my time contemplating what he could be. People get too hung up on complaining about Wayne it becomes 'bitching' which is what I have a problem with.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I just got my reflection filter in. I'm going to try it out right now.
> 
> And I'm changing the name of my mixtape title. It was "The Experiment" but now I'm changing it to the name of the street I'm on and the place where I've started this, where I've gotten deeper into this and where I've had most of my life formed at. It's now called "Kiehl Avenue". That title was pretty much an "experiment" itself so I'm glad to change it to something that means a lot. Also along with that Kiehl's a pretty long street so it also signifies the long road I have ahead of me. Even the cover is there so why not?
> 
> Perfect title.



Nobody truly gives a fuck. Like honest to god, you ''update'' the status of your shit here like dudes are looking forward to it or some shit, like you've got a name or buzz going on or something, dude, most people in this thread never even heard a track from you, some just really don't give a darn about what another poster on NF like them as to say and the rest are most likely puzzled as to why you have the demeanor of someone who's about to make it?!?

Also, your ''mixtape'' is reaching Detox level of delays, I've read your posts from god knows how long about this ''project'' and it's been ''nearly there/nearly done'' for a while now, besides we already know what's gonna happen when you ''drop it''(I feel uncomfortable saying you're gonna ''drop it'' because it might further boost your delusional beliefs of near stardom) the few friends you have in your life will tell you it's cool and you should keep going, a few dudes in this thread will skip-hear a few tracks, give you a few +reps and half-assed feedback and with luck, w/e it is that you post a D/L link to it you might get over 20+ D/L. Pretty much it.

BTW, having a black'n'white picture of your street as cover won't make it an abstract artsy cover nor will it improve the quality of your music. It's a pretty cliched gimmick for rappers who are trying to come off as a ''breath of fresh air'' which ironically makes them everything but that.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Please, if anything you sound a little "offended" that I'm going over J. Cole's upcoming album.
> 
> I like J. Cole like the next guy but honestly your post just makes me feel glad about saying what I have to say. I'll mention J. Cole's album and classic if I want to. Why? Because J. Cole himself makes references to his album being a classic. Did you not hear Villematic? He's made references to it, even the Jay-Z so called line about it being a classic which Jay-Z didn't officially say either apparently. If anything given that his album is a "so-called classic" and people claim that to be I have the right to make my judgement on it judging from what I've heard and seen. It's common sense.
> 
> I'd honestly say let it go about me and my J. Cole comments. I like J. Cole, you like him a bit too much. It's not that serious. If you have a problem with it then hey, it's a Cole World.



Plenty rappers say they're album's gonna be a classic or that they aspire at dropping a 'classic''. It's damn near standard procedure. It doesn't mean every time we hear a song from them/their upcoming albums we're gonna judge it against that. Have you noticed that you're seemingly alone in doing so? Seriously use the search function with your name in this thread with keywords ''J. Cole + Classic'' you'll see the amount of posts you've made on it. It's like you've nothing substantial to post so you're on repeat mode with the classic bullshit. Here's something that's gonna haunt you: Reasonable Doubt it's not a classic. Great album not a classic. Blueprint, yeah. Black Album, possibly, I'm a say ''yes''.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Are you really that hurt because of my posts?  If you are then I'm sorry. Cheer up, nobody's perfect. I wrote that in the morning. I didn't think you'd have a breakdown.



I'm not hurt, slightly aggravated because you're arguably the worst poster in this thread. Maybe Shark has the edge. But from the constant backtracking, to the ''Lil Wayne bitching'' to the ''I'm stuck on J. Cole's classic'' bullshit to the ''Thanks AP, the filter is all I needed to make my music perfect, my lyrics are lupe fiasco level, my mixtape is coming, I changed my title, I was inspired by J Cole's Simba track but didn't want to jump on his beat because it's wasn't really me but I had this beat that it's so me that I just jumped on it and made a Goku track'' it's just all so ''in your face'' it's annoying. You're the type of dude that would end up with a review clowning you on .



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wayne selling a million when J. Cole won't, when Jay-Z and Kanye didn't, when all these other greater artists is hilarious. Even Big Sean is more lyrical than Wayne and still didn't sell that much. Yeah, Wayne proved you can do it so just because he did I'm supposed to be all "OMG Wayne regardless what you said I adore you, you're keeping this shit alive man fuck other artists fuck them!". I state it like it is. We all know why Wayne sold that much. It's because he dumbed down his music for money and he doesn't care about being as lyrical and as a better artist like before similar to his Carter II self. It's because he'd rather focus on saying "shit ass, life's a bitch, asshole, fuck, I eat her pussy" repeatedly than something crazy lyrical.



Can you stop being a cornball for a second and be objective. I never said for you to be like ''Wayne I adore you, fuck other artists fuck them''. Read the things you've stated again and ponder how many times have they been stated before in this thread? Besides, who told you every rapper has to/wants to say something crazy lyrical? There's space for everything, Wayne saw a lane that works for him and he went that way. I don't want to be in the club listening to Lupe Fiasco telling me how nice it would've been if we had never left africa and were holding hands singing kumbayallah around fireplaces with gorillaz and tigers or Immortal Tech telling me a story about incestuous rape. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Even Wayne himself said that he's not going back to his Carter II self and being more lyrical why....because of the money. Money changes people, it changed Wayne.



Wow. You're a genius, what a discovery of unfathomable proportions good sir. Please stop insulting people's intelligence in this thread.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> J. Cole's upcoming sales compared to Wayne's proves something about the mainstream. Everybody can see that.



Yeah because Cole's sales are out right? Besides, it just tells Wayne has a much greater appeal and fanbase which when you compare how many albums and years he's been in the game as a major label artist compared to J. Cole it's quite understandable. Also, it means that finding the right marketing image, targeting your fanbase and making radio/club friendly songs = sells. Nothing new. Even Flo-rida and Pitbull know this.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm going to have a remix on my second mixtape and name it "Super Saiyan Goku" and it's gonna be a diss completely to Infamous
> ...................get ready.



Smarten up cord.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Nobody truly gives a fuck. Like honest to god, you ''update'' the status of your shit here like dudes are looking forward to it or some shit, like you've got a name or buzz going on or something, dude, most people in this thread never even heard a track from you, some just really don't give a darn about what another poster on NF like them as to say and the rest are most likely puzzled as to why you have the demeanor of someone who's about to make it?!?
> 
> Also, your ''mixtape'' is reaching Detox level of delays, I've read your posts from god knows how long about this ''project'' and it's been ''nearly there/nearly done'' for a while now, besides we already know what's gonna happen when you ''drop it''(I feel uncomfortable saying you're gonna ''drop it'' because it might further boost your delusional beliefs of near stardom) the few friends you have in your life will tell you it's cool and you should keep going, a few dudes in this thread will skip-hear a few tracks, give you a few +reps and half-assed feedback and with luck, w/e it is that you post a D/L link to it you might get over 20+ D/L. Pretty much it.
> 
> BTW, having a black'n'white picture of your street as cover won't make it an abstract artsy cover nor will it improve the quality of your music. It's a pretty cliched gimmick for rappers who are trying to come off as a ''breath of fresh air'' which ironically makes them everything but that.



Wow your feelings are really damaged. I actually feel bad for hurting them now. You are taking my comnents as if I was talking about your own spouse. 

I don't care about what you have to say about my mixtape. I have people from NF, from this own thread, that want to hear it and others who were just talking about my cover liking it. Common sense tells anyone to mention it. 

As for the cover, style, delays yada yada yada. You are only proving to all of us how my J Cole comments hurt you. It is sad. 


> Plenty rappers say they're album's gonna be a classic or that they aspire at dropping a 'classic''. It's damn near standard procedure. It doesn't mean every time we hear a song from them/their upcoming albums we're gonna judge it against that. Have you noticed that you're seemingly alone in doing so? Seriously use the search function with your name in this thread with keywords ''J. Cole + Classic'' you'll see the amount of posts you've made on it. It's like you've nothing substantial to post so you're on repeat mode with the classic bullshit. Here's something that's gonna haunt you: Reasonable Doubt it's not a classic. Great album not a classic. Blueprint, yeah. Black Album, possibly,


 So?

Why would I care what you say about Jay's albums? I am no Stan. You don't see me getting onto you for that like he is my husband like you did with Cole. This is the intelligent rap thread. We debate here. J Cole has references towards his album being a classic. Common sense tells anyone that it is mentioned. Everyone can understand that. Now to me being alone, everyone is predicting his music. We all are. I mention it and the classic thing because even he did. Maybe it hurts you because you believe it, maybe you are upset that I have the guts that you a huge fan don't dare say but it is what it is. 

Stop focusing on what we do and do you. You are too hurt for this.



> I'm not hurt, slightly aggravated because you're arguably the worst poster in this thread. Maybe Shark has the edge. But from the constant backtracking, to the ''Lil Wayne bitching'' to the ''I'm stuck on J. Cole's classic'' bullshit to the ''Thanks AP, the filter is all I needed to make my music perfect, my lyrics are lupe fiasco level, my mixtape is coming, I changed my title, I was inspired by J Cole's Simba track but didn't want to jump on his beat because it's wasn't really me but I had this beat that it's so me that I just jumped on it and made a Goku track'' it's just all so ''in your face'' it's annoying. You're the type of dude that would end up with a review clowning you on .


You write a lengthy post and claim you aren't hurt? Listen, I have been on NF for 8 years, you don't have to pretend to act tough because you are in a rap thread. You wrote a response dedicated to me. It is obvious your feelings are hurt. You took the comments offensively. Come on now.



> Can you stop being a cornball for a second and be objective. I never said for you to be like ''Wayne I adore you, fuck other artists fuck them''. Read the things you've stated again and ponder how many times have they been stated before in this thread? Besides, who told you every rapper has to/wants to say something crazy lyrical? There's space for everything, Wayne saw a lane that works for him and he went that way. I don't want to be in the club listening to Lupe Fiasco telling me how nice it would've been if we had never left africa and were holding hands singing kumbayallah around fireplaces with gorillaz and tigers or Immortal Tech telling me a story about incestuous rape.


It doesn't matter what you as a person wants compared to us. Wayne himself dumbed down, started become less skillful for money. Most people would rather respect more skills. I stick to what I said before. I don't have time to debate about what you like and Wayne compared to old Wayne. We all know where he stands here. Don't attempt to change to another lane simply because of my comment. Stop crying.




> Wow. You're a genius, what a discovery of unfathomable proportions good sir. Please stop insulting people's intelligence in this thread.


The irony is hilarious here. 




> Yeah because Cole's sales are out right? Besides, it just tells Wayne has a much greater appeal and fanbase which when you compare how many albums and years he's been in the game as a major label artist compared to J. Cole it's quite understandable. Also, it means that finding the right marketing image, targeting your fanbase and making radio/club friendly songs = sells. Nothing new. Even Flo-rida and Pitbull know this.


 I will continue this part when his album comes out purely because. We know Wayne started being less skillful, lyrical and overall a more powerful artist because of the money. You say they had to, they didn't. To me it sounds like you are so offended that you had to say something relevant. Sorry I hurt your feelings bro. I will buy you ice cream to make up.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 8, 2011)

''lol you hurt/mad'' is that the best you can do really? if said level of originality is displayed in your mixtape then it will be even worse than what I assumed. Note: when I'm asking for originality I don't mean tracks about SSJ4 Goku.

I wrote a lengthy post in order to further explain why I find you/your posts annoying. I even went out of my way and admitted your demeanor is aggravating. Besides, I'm the type to type a lot.

I'm not even a J. Cole 'fan'. I do like some songs though. I referred to his fans as somewhat 'stan-ish' and predicted low sales for dude. I'm such a stan.

Dude by telling you to get off the ''this song is aight. album no classic.'' 1 week later ''this song is aight. album no classic'' bullshit it doesn't make me a stan. I just told you to get off it because it's mad annoying ans shows that you have little of relevance to post, therefore you should refrain from posting. I'm starting to believe that at least 500 of your 19k+ posts are about J. Cole+Classic. The fuck do we care if dude's album a 'classic', that notion won't be rightfully accepted/acknowledged until god knows how many months from now. Most just want good music.

You are/were obsessing over something so trivial. The type to get married with the hottest female and instead of fucking you'd spent your first honeymoon night crying because she's not a 'virgin'.

Smarten up cord.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> His entire discography is the same shit  And how can music not have substance? I thought that's what we listen to music for? To have some type of meaning. If a person can make good music, he can make it for partying to real life problems. Wayne can't do that. So he fails at having the most important factor in music, substance. You yourself are saying not all music needs to have substance, well then I guess wayne has none since you keep on saying not all needs it. I find substance needed in a artist to let me listen, otherwise he's nothing but a commercial, advertisement for his company. Boringggggggg



Not all music needs "substance", whatever that means to you. Some people just want something to listen to that sounds catchy and appealing. Lots of people actually. Not really going to go into it anymore since its obvious you think your views on what constitutes good music represents the large majority of people.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Not all music needs "substance", whatever that means to you. Some people just want something to listen to that sounds catchy and appealing. Lots of people actually. Not really going to go into it anymore since its obvious you think your views on what constitutes good music represents the large majority of people.



I'm just confused is all. Everyone I listen to can make pop type ride to music, but they also can make music that you can sit and really get into. I thought that was part of the appeal of the artist no? To be diverse instead of talking about one subject. 

I know for a fact my views don't speak for everyone. After all solija boy and Wayne outsell good artist. So I'm not saying my views are right for everyone, I'm just stating how I view things. That's all. Also trying to understand the appeal of wayne but I never get a answer from any fan except "It's music you can bump in the car and chill too" but I can do that with any artist I listen to PLUS have real tracks. So what makes Wayne special? That's my real question.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm just confused is all. Everyone I listen to can make pop type ride to music, but they also can make music that you can sit and really get into. I thought that was part of the appeal of the artist no? To be diverse instead of talking about one subject.
> 
> I know for a fact my views don't speak for everyone. After all solija boy and Wayne outsell good artist. So I'm not saying my views are *right for everyone, I'm just stating how I view things. That's all. Also trying to understand the appeal of wayne but I never get a answer from any fan except "It's music you can bump in the car and chill too" but I can do that with any artist I listen to PLUS have real tracks. So what makes Wayne special? That's my real question.*



This. Lets here it, and settle this shit for the last time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 8, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Not all music needs "substance", whatever that means to you. Some people just want something to listen to that sounds catchy and appealing. Lots of people actually. Not really going to go into it anymore since its obvious you think your views on what constitutes good music represents the large majority of people.



I agree with this.  Sometimes I am not in the mood to listen to Lupe.  Although he is my favorite "substance" artist. Sometimes I just like to throw in Ric Ross in the car hear banging beats, and a easy flow.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 8, 2011)

> September 08, 2011: MediaTakeOut.com got some CRAZY news. According to some very WELL PLACED SNITCHES, rapper J Cole is being DROPPED from RocNation - at Jay Z's insistence.
> 
> Here's what we know. According to one of our insiders at the label, Jay Z is EXTREMELY unhappy with J Cole, for what we're hearing are "personal reasons." Actually, we're told that Jay is so UPSET with the young rapper that he wanted to get PHYSICAL. Our insider claims that Jigga PURPOSELY MISSED J Cole's private album listening session - cause at the time, if Jay Z saw him - he would have PUT HANDS ON J COLE!!!
> 
> ...



If this is true Jay z is the biggest bitch on earth.

IMO best thing that could of happen to J cole.  He needs better exposure and a manager who actually cares.  Jayz is the worst artist manager in the history or Record Labels


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> ''lol you hurt/mad'' is that the best you can do really? if said level of originality is displayed in your mixtape then it will be even worse than what I assumed. Note: when I'm asking for originality I don't mean tracks about SSJ4 Goku.
> 
> I wrote a lengthy post in order to further explain why I find you/your posts annoying. I even went out of my way and admitted your demeanor is aggravating. Besides, I'm the type to type a lot.
> 
> ...



And that's the thing. 

I simply can't take you seriously. How do you expect to get offended by someone's opinion on another to that degree? You couldn't even take a joke a post ago. Say what you want about me and my mixtape, getting upset is childish, everyone has an opinion and I have no time for "Well your mama is a -" talk. My feelings aren't hurt, my comments affect no one else, you are the only one crying about it. I am a very long typist as well but it isn't worth it here.  I will continue to talk as much as I want, I have for 8 years here. If you dislike it go ahead and cry some more. We all see it. I have no time to debate with people I don't take seriously. You have to earn my respect before I give you my time more than I already have. Even Shark has. With that said I will say what I have said. I can't backtrack for children. You have a long way to go. When you do get back to me.

Anyway onto another J Cole topic I say I am not surprised. I predicted this a long while ago. Jay is scared. I hope Cole doesn't go to YM. Wow. Crazy lol. Weird thing is that I think he will go to YM. He is respect and will be sought after and beyond that YM runs things. Jay is really screwing up if this is true. I didn't think it would happen this fast.

Now thinking about it I wonder why some of his best stuff was released like Like a Star. That was a hit.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2011)

BTW J.Cole is confirmed on Tyga's next album. Cash Money


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

Jay just hatin cause his ugly ass can't get Rihanna without that cash money


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2011)

Cole gonna be saying YMCMB on every track now.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Everyone needs to chill out and listen to some XV
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvBwyVTeMNY[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't really pay attention to this song much but when I did I noticed that he remixed Time by Hans Zimmer from Inception......... He even says something bout Inception in his first line. 

My mind is blown.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You have to earn my respect before I give you my time more than I have. Even Shark has.





> Anyway onto another J Cole topic I say I am not surprised. I predicted this a long while ago. Jay is scared. I hope Cole doesn't go to YM. Wow. Crazy lol


I think he will.

Why would Jay be scared though? It's not like he is consistently making great music now.


InFam0us said:


> I've seen your gaming review videos and some of the hip-hop songs on them are cool and some are downright horrible to me, yet you wouldn't find me bitching about it. Maybe complain about it once or twice but when it gets to the point that it's done every other 5 pages of a thread it becomes 'bitching', that shit's for women.


They do that because they hate Lil Wayne.


> Nobody truly gives a fuck.


I truly give a darn.


> dude, most people in this thread never even heard a track from you, some just really don't give a darn about what another poster on NF like them as to say


I do.


> Also, your ''mixtape'' is reaching Detox level of delays, I've read your posts from god knows how long about this ''project'' and it's been ''nearly there/nearly done'' for a while now, besides we already know what's gonna happen when you ''drop it''(I feel uncomfortable saying you're gonna ''drop it'' because it might further boost your delusional beliefs of near stardom) the few friends you have in your life will tell you it's cool and you should keep going, a few dudes in this thread will skip-hear a few tracks, give you a few +reps and half-assed feedback and with luck, w/e it is that you post a D/L link to it you might get over 20+ D/L. Pretty much it.
> 
> BTW, having a black'n'white picture of your street as cover won't make it an abstract artsy cover nor will it improve the quality of your music. It's a pretty cliched gimmick for rappers who are trying to come off as a ''breath of fresh air'' which ironically makes them everything but that.


What the hell does this have to do with J. Cole?

You were butt-hurt after all 


> I'm not hurt


lol





> you're arguably the worst poster in this thread. Maybe Shark has the edge.


Infamous with a built-in anus.

Fucking punk, an avatar with boobs

You ain't sabotaging this crew, bitch. Shoo!

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'll wrap you in plastic and smack you with madness

and grab your lame ass and latch it to lighted matches

You look quite gay but hey! I still like you cause when you say your bullshit you get raped (AH!)

I'll search and find you and snipe you with my sniper rifle and tie you up with a tight rope right on a five meter tree on the side of my highschool.

even Worse then em did jay

ever heard of renegade?



> Yeah because Cole's sales are out right? Besides, it just tells Wayne has a much greater appeal and fanbase which when you compare how many albums and years he's been in the game as a major label artist compared to J. Cole it's quite understandable.


.
It means his fans are shit and complete idiots.

I mean we already have a prime example here.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Most people would rather respect more skills. I stick to what I said before.


Exactly, on point here.

Like Em and Jay for example. 


@Infam0us I'm seriously going to fuck up your shit after that comment you made about Eminem a few posts ago. We already have enough haters, last thing we need is a confident one.


----------



## Placeholder (Sep 8, 2011)

_How can you hate somebody that is a good rapper but choices not to be._ 

_Let Wayne do what he want all I have to say is Dedication 2 best mix-tape of the 2000s..._


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't want to be the odd man out so let me know if you agree with this.....

I am now looking forward to a Rihanna sextape more than J Coles album. Girl seems like a freak. I wonder if Cole will make it bonus content if you buy his album.....It would definitely put his sales through the roof. Might even sell a mill. 

"Hey man I am lookin for Coles new album"

"Well sir, we have the regular version _Cole World: The Sideline Story_ or you can get the deluxe version _Cole World: The Sideline Story w/ A Happy Ending_"

"Yeah let me get that second one you mentioned. Sounds like its gonna be a classic "


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

Cyphon that is a great idea

someone should contact Hustler and have them get on that


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 8, 2011)

It really is though. I think I should be in the business. Now it's just deciding on the music to use to promote the sextape part. Do you go with Workout from J Cole or Rude Boy from Rihanna?


----------



## Egotism (Sep 8, 2011)

If you believe meditatakeout stories then you mind as well believe that people are rising from the dead. I won't believe Jay is dropping Cole until I actually see it, and I doubt it. Jay invested time into Cole, he wouldn't throw him away like that


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

eh he really hasn't invested much of anything for Cole really

but yeah I agree i'll believe when it happens


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1CdkUaK6KsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2011)

It makes no sense, only 2 weeks ago or so Jay gave J.Cole his verse and is on the album and he's going to drop him? lol 

I call BS.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2011)

Never got into Busta.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

seems there's deeper meaning behind "cole world, no blanket"

I've been listening to the new Hassan Mackey album. This is some good shit.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 8, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It makes no sense, only 2 weeks ago or so Jay gave J.Cole his verse and is on the album and he's going to drop him? lol
> 
> I call BS.



Btw man, on WTT and BME which artist do you think outshined the other?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Shark said:


> Btw man, on WTT and BME which artist do you think outshined the other?



Crooked I outshined everyone on both projects.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 8, 2011)

But not Em. 

What do you think, though? On who outshined who?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Shark said:


> But not Em.
> 
> What do you think, though? On who outshined who?


Like I said Crooked I's verse on loud noises shits on everything
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO1bsjFzrp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kittan (Sep 8, 2011)

More importantly...theres a Rihanna sex tape out there. I have high hopes for this release.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2011)

Agreed. I don't care if Cole never gets signed after this if its true. I want naked Rihanna.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Sep 8, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> I want naked Rihanna.



She's already been naked. I want her fuckin


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> seems there's deeper meaning behind "cole world, no blanket"
> 
> I've been listening to the new Hassan Mackey album. This is some good shit.



It'll never be better than this freestyle tho

[YOUTUBE]kKsxPL9oxA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> She's already been naked. I want her fuckin



>lolwaaaaaaaat


----------



## LayZ (Sep 8, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> She's already been naked. I want her fuckin


I concur.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2011)

If it's true I wonder what Bey's thinking. She's having a kid and Jay's over there upset about Cole screwing Rihanna. I mean it was only a matter of time, she was known to get around.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 8, 2011)

*Question:* Does anyone know where I can find an INSTRUMENTAL to _When the Music Stops_ by Eminem and D12?

It is quite possibly the sickest beat I have ever heard in my life (expecting the hip-hop aficionado's to correct me ) but its really hard to find. There are sites that say you can d/l it but I never jump in that sort of thing blindly.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Question:* Does anyone know where I can find an INSTRUMENTAL to _When the Music Stops_ by Eminem and D12?
> 
> It is quite possibly the sickest beat I have ever heard in my life (expecting the hip-hop aficionado's to correct me ) but its really hard to find. There are sites that say you can d/l it but I never jump in that sort of thing blindly.



Does this work O_o?



It's not an official instrumental but someone tried to take the voices out and was sorta successful I believe


----------



## Furious George (Sep 8, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Does this work O_o?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an official instrumental but someone tried to take the voices out and was sorta successful I believe



Yeah, I found something like that already.  I was thinking something a bit cleaner. Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 9, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> >lolwaaaaaaaat



You never saw the cell phone pics?


----------



## LayZ (Sep 9, 2011)

Speaking of instrumentals, if someone could find Pharoahe Monch's "Assassins" instrumental for me I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 9, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> You never saw the cell phone pics?



No, I must live under a rock cuz I never even heard of them.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 9, 2011)

Dag bro the rhianna nude pics.  Just google it bro. LOL


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 9, 2011)

New beat yall check it out


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 9, 2011)

oh my damn.

Edit: AP that beat is real smooth.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 9, 2011)

Mediatakeout is the worst possible source of news.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0wsET8__Y[/YOUTUBE]

fuck happened to P?


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 9, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Nobody truly gives a fuck.





Shark said:


> I truly give a darn.



Exactly. You're a nobody. Even for the internet's lowest standards. 

In this thread you're seen as the annoying little brother no one wants to play/talk with and always gets kicked out of the room when something cool's gonna/about to happen like ''Stay away FFS!''



Shark said:


> Infamous with a built-in anus.
> 
> Fucking punk, an avatar with boobs
> 
> ...



You must be like 8 years old. You should be on everyone's ignore list. Kid said ''infamous with a built in anus'', the fuck? 

You would've done a better job if you'd attempted ''Yo Mama'' jokes. Matter of fact:

Shark, yo mama so bald you can see whats on her mind, that bitch so bald she took a shower and got brain-washed. GTFO.

You're a cancer to this thread and anything hip-hop related. Kill yourself.

On some real shit though, I want to apologize to all legitimate posters in this thread. In my quest to try and bring some people down to earth/stop monopolizing the thread with trivial bullshit, I ended up doing the same as them. 

On another note: I heard 9th Wonder's album dropping on the 27th of September, I'll be in line to cop that. Anyone has info on this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDb7vviQOgw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 9, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If it's true I wonder what Bey's thinking. She's having a kid and Jay's over there upset about Cole screwing Rihanna. I mean it was only a matter of time, *she was known to get around.*



hence why the reports on this, doesnt make sense, it seems industry manipulative. perhaps to give more buzz to j cole or some shit for his album thats dropping.

just like everytime jay is about to release a album some cockroach comes outta the woodworks i.e game


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

they're great aren't they


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, she has a great body.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 9, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Exactly. You're a nobody. Even for the internet's lowest standards.
> 
> In this thread you're seen as the annoying little brother no one wants to play/talk with and always gets kicked out of the room when something cool's gonna/about to happen like ''Stay away FFS!''


I have lots of friends here. 


> You must be like 8 years old. You should be on everyone's ignore list. Kid said ''infamous with a built in anus'', the fuck?


What about the multis?


> You would've done a better job if you'd attempted ''Yo Mama'' jokes. Matter of fact:
> 
> Shark, yo mama so bald you can see whats on her mind, that bitch so bald she took a shower and got brain-washed. GTFO.


lol



You shouldn't steal from other sites, make one up. 


> You're a cancer to this thread and anything hip-hop related. Kill yourself.


You like Wayne. I win. 


> On some real shit though, I want to apologize to all legitimate posters in this thread. In my quest to try and bring some people down to earth/stop monopolizing the thread with trivial bullshit, I ended up doing the same as them.
> 
> On another note: I heard 9th Wonder's album dropping on the 27th of September, I'll be in line to cop that. Anyone has info on this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDb7vviQOgw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



lol don't kiss their asses

They don't hate you, at least not yet. When you get negged by 7 people on the same post, that's hate. If you think you were wrong just say "sorry KN for being aggressive though I stand by all points I said Wayne is dope" and not some "I want to apologize to all legitimate posters in this thread. In my quest to try and bring some people down to earth/stop monopolizing the thread with trivial bullshit, I ended up doing the same as them."

I mean wtf? The worst I did was basically say "Fine Em being superior to Jay overall is not a fact, but he is still a better lyricist ".

Kissing asses is pathetic. It's like you were trying to go hard with a first impression and then just fix it so you can get liked quickly.



Edit: Point Blank, you liked that? Here, laugh more:


----------



## Fraust (Sep 9, 2011)

Shark, it's weird not seeing you troll.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 9, 2011)

Infamous vs the thread was entertaining while it lasted


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I actually kinda enjoyed it myself there


----------



## Kisame (Sep 9, 2011)

So, how did I do?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 9, 2011)

College Dropout is better than anything Jay has ever put out.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

iono about that man

and this is coming from someone who loves College Dropout


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 9, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> College Dropout is better than anything Jay has ever put out.



*Blank Stare*

You can't POSSIBLY believe that shit. 

AT ALL.

Are you talking about Jay from Jay and Silent Bob? or Jay Sean the singer? Jay Bilas, the ESPN announcer? 

I'm not even a CamelGOAT fan, but seriously, b?

SMH.

Some of ya'll are trying so hard to be different that your making yourself look stupid. 


JihaD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 9, 2011)

You guys are too obsessed with the rapping part, Jay is better than West at rap, but don't judge a hip hop album purely on rap, you guys may know how to rap, doesn't = good music, there's a reason why ppl jam to Lil Wayne, it's more than just abt that, CD had everything, the reason why you'll say Jay's albums are better is because he spits harder and realer. RD, Black, Blueprint < CD, go back at listen to Dropout again.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 9, 2011)

Almost anyone is better than Kanye at rapping. Now that dude writes his own shit, he sucks.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 9, 2011)

Only Jay album I put above CD would be Black Album. I am a huge Jay fan but it all comes from hits off of various albums. Not really albums as a whole.

Speaking of Jay (not sure who produced it) but I never realized how much I liked the beat from Song Cry. I am using it for my mixtape.

Hoping to have it done before the year is out.

*waits for InFamous to say nobody cares*


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2011)

Aight I'ma promote a bit differently. I won't list the names of my songs but I will list the beats I am using minus works I dunno about yet. This mixtape will probably be 13 songs and I am working with another person who more or less just started rapping and recording. So this is going to be a fairly rough mixtape all in all but I hope you guys take the time to really go through and give me a listen. Some of you have been pretty good about it and the amount which I appreciate is pretty high. I know it is hard to work up the effort to listen to unknowns. Hell, I barely have the effort to listen to known acts.....But we are a family in here. Let us come together.......Foe me 

Anyway it's not like I am putting the shit out now but I am bored and ranting is entertaining. Now, the beat list (not in any planned order).

Love Jones - J Dilla
Paparazzi - Xzibit
Lights Please - J Cole
Memory Lane - Nas
Song Cry - Jay Z
Thugz Mansion - 2 Pac
Fuck You - Dr. Dre
No Church In The Wild - Jay Z and Kanye
1st Of Tha Month - Bone Thugs
Beautiful - Masta Ace
I Knock You Out - Busta Rhymes and Biggie

Still one beat I haven't decided on yet and then the other guy's into which I dunno the instrumental he will use.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> College Dropout is better than anything Jay has ever put out.





Cyphon said:


> Only Jay album I put above CD would be Black Album. *I am a huge Jay fan but it all comes from hits off of various albums. Not really albums as a whole.
> *


I agree with this statement the most. 

Jay-Z was one of the intial rappers I heavily got into (note the username) but If I had to take a long road trip, I'd rather have College Dropout over any of Jay-Z's cds.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 10, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> College Dropout is better than anything Jay has ever put out.


Reckless talk is reckless. 


Cyphon said:


> Aight I'ma promote a bit differently. I won't list the names of my songs but I will list the beats I am using minus works I dunno about yet. This mixtape will probably be 13 songs and I am working with another person who more or less just started rapping and recording. So this is going to be a fairly rough mixtape all in all but I hope you guys take the time to really go through and give me a listen. Some of you have been pretty good about it and the amount which I appreciate is pretty high. I know it is hard to work up the effort to listen to unknowns. Hell, I barely have the effort to listen to known acts.....But we are a family in here. Let us come together.......Foe me
> 
> Anyway it's not like I am putting the shit out now but I am bored and ranting is entertaining. Now, the beat list (not in any planned order).
> 
> ...



From those instrumentals listed you might as well label it an LP instead of EP. *shrugs*  Much hopes to your movement and such.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 10, 2011)

Technically speaking there are too many songs to consider it an EP anyway. I'd call it an LP as well.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 10, 2011)

The Slimy Cyphon LP.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2011)

Kameil said:


> From those instrumentals listed you might as well label it an LP instead of EP. *shrugs*  Much hopes to your movement and such.



Thanks man and I didn't really label it any of those. Just a mixtape. It isn't profressional, I have no backing or hype and it is just recorded from my basement. 

I am more interested in getting it to you guys to see where I stand from a whole project level. Would you guys be hyped for a "real" project? Do you think I could be signed and get big?

Those kind of questions are what I am looking for answers to. Not that I am really aiming for a deal but I have always wanted to know if people think I could or should have one. So I figure if I put a whole entire project out everyone may actually give it a listen and let me know. I just don't want yes man. If you don't feel it you don't feel it but let me know.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 10, 2011)

XV keep droppin songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6Chrd6QPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> College Dropout is better than anything Jay has ever put out.



The Blueprint is College Dropout with  better rhymes.

Late Registration>College Dropout. It's better sonically and rapping wise.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 10, 2011)

Shark said:


> What about the multis?



''Infamous with a built in anus?'' Multis? Do you even know what those are?



Shark said:


> You shouldn't steal from other sites, make one up.



Yeah because those ''yo mama'' jokes can only be found on that website right?! Those jokes are pre-historic, then again you most likely don't have friends to hear them from. 



Shark said:


> You like Wayne. I win.



You like Eminem post The Eminem Show. Everybody wins.



Shark said:


> lol don't kiss their asses



I did everything but kiss ass. I just noticed that me complaining about people monopolizing the thread with irrelevant matters resulted in me monopolizing the thread. So in order to not be hypocritical, I acknowledged and apologized to them. It's called being past puberty, having two hairy balls, no acne & a mature mind. I other words being an adult, hit me up when your bus gets there.

Lol at the thought of me apologizing to KN, I already made it clear I think he's a cornball who's only edged out to worst poster in this thread by you. I can accurately make a profile for both of youse. One is a small town boy trying to be artsy, living in a dream world where he feels he has to try and emulate the ways of a artists who are about to reach stardom and believes that spitting about doraemon its gonna make him blow up as the next big thing in the industry. The other is a fairly young kid even his siblings can't stand, watches anal rape scenes and finds it intriguing, has a distorted infatuation with Eminem which leads me to believe he's unsure about his sexual identity and is the idiotic type that finds ''farts'' funny. Both would get bullied in most hip-hop playgrounds.



Cyphon said:


> *waits for InFamous to say nobody cares*



Just so long as you don't say you've Lupe level lyrics(can you take someone like this seriously?? and complain about substance & innovation every 5 pages then make a song called ''Young Goku''. You're good. Also, pay attention to your *updates* please don't try and come off as if you're artsy/about to make it. That shit rubs some people the wrong way.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> College Dropout is better than anything Jay has ever put out.



Lolz. I give Kanye the credit he deserves but to say College Dropout is on the level of Blueprint/RD/Black is to funny. Thanks for the laugh though


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2011)

Apathy - Honkey Kong

if you guys aren't listening to it, I suggest you check it out. IMO you should buy it, but, obtain it as you wish.

Hard tracks front to back. Super solid album.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 10, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> ''Infamous with a built in anus?'' Multis? Do you even know what those are?


Multi syllabic rhymes.

And it does have a multi: In-famous/in-anus.

And the rest:
Fucking punk, an *avatar with boobs*

You ain't *sabotaging this crew*, bitch. Shoo!

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'll wrap you in plastic and smack you with madness

and grab your lame ass and latch it to lighted matches

You look quite gay but hey! I still like you cause when you say your bullshit you get raped (AH!)

I'll search and find you and snipe you with my sniper rifle and tie you up with a tight rope right on a five meter tree on the side of my highschool.

even *Worse* *then* *em did jay*

ever *heard of renegade*?

Those are basically the good ones in there.

So yeah, I know multis and you don't.




> Yeah because those ''yo mama'' jokes can only be found on that website right?! Those jokes are pre-historic, then again you most likely don't have friends to hear them from.


They were one of the first on Google results, right next to each other, it's even categorized, I'll bet my balls you stole it.

My friends don't talk about Yo Mama jokes, they talk about how Wayne fucking sucks.


> You like Eminem post The Eminem Show. *Everybody wins*.


Thank you for admitting that you suck.

I am now not interested in arguing with you whether *I* do or not. This is enough for me.


> I did everything but kiss ass. I just noticed that me complaining about people monopolizing the thread with irrelevant matters resulted in me monopolizing the thread. So in order to not be hypocritical, I acknowledged and apologized to them. It's called being past puberty, having two hairy balls, no acne & a mature mind. I other words being an adult, hit me up when your bus gets there.


lol

You kissed their asses, , who the fuck says *"I want to apologize to all legitimate posters in this thread. In my quest to try and bring some people down to earth/stop monopolizing the thread with trivial bullshit, I ended up doing the same as them."*

You can only kiss ass so much.


> Lol at the thought of me apologizing to KN, I already made it clear I think he's a cornball who's only edged out to worst poster in this thread by you. I can accurately make a profile for both of youse. One is a small town boy trying to be artsy, living in a dream world where he feels he has to try and emulate the ways of a artists who are about to reach stardom and believes that spitting about doraemon its gonna make him blow up as the next big thing in the industry.


My point was correct, you are still trying to do the whole "make a big scene then kiss ass" 


> which leads me to believe he's unsure about his sexual identity


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2011)

Late Registration > CD for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2011)

tbph 'avatar with boobs'
and 'sabotaging this crew' is off by a syllable count.

and worse than em did j and heard of renegade only flows if you use that sing-songy flow with your multies like Fab used to do.

lol @ text rapping in this thread.. text rap been dead since the like 05. you want good multi usage from a text rapper, though peep this.



> I focus the pen, with that underground, raw touch
> I focus the lens, with rounds that turn bone to saw dust
> Body shot - your internal organs can no longer be called such
> Stomach turns, heart drops, kidneys rot, liver splits
> ...


----------



## Kisame (Sep 10, 2011)

It's not perfect, of course.

The renegade line rhymes, its not average, but pretty simple.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 10, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> Those are as forced as rape.


How is that relevant to me knowing what multis are and you stating I did not use them?

Trolling?


> That has impact on me because? I never commented on Wayne's looks nor that Beyonce's ugly. You've done it regarding Em and the also made the latter ludicrous claims. You're suspect, I'm not.


Wayne's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

That's the point.



> Telling you you're an horrible poster with homoerotic tendencies and KN is a cornball is making a 'big scene'. How big is your world?


It's certainly big for a _Manga forum_. Where the hell do you think you are?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Thanks man and I didn't really label it any of those. Just a mixtape. It isn't profressional, I have no backing or hype and it is just recorded from my basement.
> 
> I am more interested in getting it to you guys to see where I stand from a whole project level. Would you guys be hyped for a "real" project? Do you think I could be signed and get big?
> 
> Those kind of questions are what I am looking for answers to. Not that I am really aiming for a deal but I have always wanted to know if people think I could or should have one. So I figure if I put a whole entire project out everyone may actually give it a listen and let me know. I just don't want yes man. If you don't feel it you don't feel it but let me know.



Yeah you could get signed, you're good enough. I'm actually doing some stuff behind scenes I can't mention yet with my music so when your mixtape comes out I'll could give it to some people I know. I'd really think you can get signed if you worked hard enough. I initially had a mixtape with me over others beats as a mix but I had to evolve it since I started getting somewhere. I think as it goes on it'll evolve into something greater for you. I'd say you have talent though. Your flow is great, voice great, lyrics awesome, I can see it. 

The problem with being signed though: the labels. That's one thing no artist wants to deal with. I hate labels.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 10, 2011)

Shark said:


> How is that relevant to me knowing what multis are and you stating I did not use them?
> 
> Trolling?



When they're as forced as those they go unnoticed. You mutilated and dissected a word to get  a multi. ''Infamous with a built in anus?'' I had to read that like 4 times to even make it rhyme. Your shit doesn't flow naturally, and I'm not the only one telling you that, besides, your bars are kindergarten level. The fuck is ''Infamous with a built in anus?'' & ''You look quite gay but hey! I still like you cause when you say your bullshit you get raped''

eat a bowl of baby dicks kid.



Shark said:


> Wayne's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> That's the point.



Again, I ask you, that has impact on me because?



Shark said:


> It's certainly big for a _Manga forum_. Where the hell do you think you are?



On a forum telling you how much of a cornball and annoying you are. Not a big scene by no means, and I reiterate, you're an horrible poster.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah you could get signed, you're good enough. I'm actually doing some stuff behind scenes I can't mention yet with my music so when your mixtape comes out I'll could give it to some people I know.



 Young Russel Simmons yo'


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Apathy - Honkey Kong
> 
> if you guys aren't listening to it, I suggest you check it out. IMO you should buy it, but, obtain it as you wish.
> 
> Hard tracks front to back. Super solid album.



I agree, it's a good album overall. One of the best albums of the year.



Super Goob said:


> Late Registration > CD for me.



Same here.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 10, 2011)

Infamous, you don't listen to Hip hop, my multis went over your head.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2011)

Drake is releasing 3 songs from "Take Care" tonight, wow.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't like Drake's beats. Way too many of them put me to sleep.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a matter of opinion so I respect that. I didn't like his first album but most of his stuff on Take Care seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 10, 2011)

Wait where are you listening to it?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 10, 2011)

Is Headlines on Take Care? 'Cause that might be my overall fave Drake song right before Come Winter.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz. I give Kanye the credit he deserves but to say College Dropout is on the level of Blueprint/RD/Black is to funny. Thanks for the laugh though



Blueprint etc are better rap albums, Kanye West albums are better hip hop albums, now of course Jay's albums are hip hop albums to, but hiphop is not just about rap but also production, CD far exceeds Jay's production wise, even if Z uses Kanye in his albums.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah Headlines is in Take Care. It's the first single and a video's coming out for it soon. 


Deweze said:


> Wait where are you listening to it?


I'll link all the stuff from his next album coming out next month. So far he's released 4 songs total from it. He's releasing another 2 tonight. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjqP-qEIcjA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctDz29oMq_I[/YOUTUBE]
Dreams Money Can Buy - Wait why was Americano banned?

Here's something else he released for fun that's pretty good too


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah you could get signed, you're good enough. I'm actually doing some stuff behind scenes I can't mention yet with my music so when your mixtape comes out I'll could give it to some people I know. I'd really think you can get signed if you worked hard enough. I initially had a mixtape with me over others beats as a mix but I had to evolve it since I started getting somewhere. I think as it goes on it'll evolve into something greater for you. I'd say you have talent though. Your flow is great, voice great, lyrics awesome, I can see it.
> 
> The problem with being signed though: the labels. That's one thing no artist wants to deal with. I hate labels.



Damn man I appreciate all the hype and thanks if you ever can get my music to someone. Sounds awesome.

I dunno if I would even want to be signed though. Like you said, label shit. Outside of that I don't think I would want the attention. I am a fairly nervous person when it comes to things like cameras and stages. 

Now if I saw those figures they sometimes pay.....I might not be so nervous.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Damn man I appreciate all the hype and thanks if you ever can get my music to someone. Sounds awesome.
> 
> I dunno if I would even want to be signed though. Like you said, label shit. Outside of that I don't think I would want the attention. I am a fairly nervous person when it comes to things like cameras and stages.
> 
> Now if I saw those figures they sometimes pay.....I might not be so nervous.


Yeah the same for me. I've been the nervous type since school and while I opened up when I got a job and everything but still. I don't do stages well or anything like that and yeah when it deals with money yeah it's a different story lol. Np that won't be a problem.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Blueprint etc are better rap albums, Kanye West albums are better hip hop albums, now of course Jay's albums are hip hop albums to, but hiphop is not just about rap but also production, CD far exceeds Jay's production wise, even if Z uses Kanye in his albums.



They're both great

I think we can all agree to that.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2011)

lol you get negged for not thinking Jay is GOAT, who has never been eclipsed by anyone, and can't be faulted.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2011)

Aight people. Got the first completed song from the mixtape in about 5 minutes. I am trying not to release them all before it is done but I get anxious to get opinions. Anyway this is only the first one so we will let it slide.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2011)

Quicker than 5 minutes. Here ya go.



First vs is me, second is the other guy. 

Everyone in here gimme feedback whether good or bad. I will neg you if I see you post without it being feedback. Actually I won't but still.....


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2011)

> lol *you get negged for not thinking Jay is GOAT*, who has never been eclipsed by anyone, and can't be faulted.



Wasn't why I negged you


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2011)

Not off to a good start there Ace


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Blueprint etc are better rap albums, Kanye West albums are better hip hop albums, now of course Jay's albums are hip hop albums to, but hiphop is not just about rap but also production, CD far exceeds Jay's production wise, even if Z uses Kanye in his albums.



Well of course production is a big part. But you act like the production on Blue Print and Black Album aren't amazing. Yeah CD is great, I didn't feel it, but production wise it's sick. However Black album/Blue Print also have great production on top of having a obviously better rapper (jayz) on it.


----------



## Taco (Sep 11, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I'll come at you.....And tell you I agree



y u gaiz hate drake


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2011)

Pretty good Cyphon, I liked it. Don't really have anything negative to say about it although at times it was like the mixing wasn't as "in sync" as could be but that's not anything serious. I liked it. 

As for Drake, he released the 2nd of his 3 songs of the night called "Free Spirit" featuring Rick Ross and I have to say it's just an average song. Nothing special, lyrics aren't great, flow is alright, beat is just ok. The mainstream will eat that crap up though. It's just an average song though, nothing special. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7bAD-Buix0[/YOUTUBE]

Hearing his music I kind of feel sad for the dude. I wonder if I'm the only one who does. He's always depressed, talking about how people backstab him, how he can't trust anyone, he doesn't even know his own city now, he drinks and smokes and all that crap and he wishes how it was when he started, damn, that's depressing. Even in that song he doesn't sound hype at all. Honestly if his whole album is going to have the same type of "feel" as these songs I don't know what to say. You can't have a whole album like that. 

Depressing shit. Some songs of his are great but not all of them, not even close. His newer stuff has improved but eh he needs to show more sides rather than that same side on all this stuff. He's too early in the game and too cocky for that early level of exposure. A lot of the same stuff he's been talking about since before Thank Me Later came out.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Forbidden Truth said:


> y u gaiz hate drake



Haven't liked dude from the beginning. If I am being honest I probably shouldn't dislike him so much but it just started that way and it is hard to change. He has had some songs I enjoyed but overall I think he is overrated and too cocky for what he actually puts out music wise.

And thanks for the feedback KN. You are always good for it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2011)

Last song of the day for Drake.

Its Waka Flockla ft. Drake


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

1 for like 6 with you bitches 


Anyway I just listened to Kendrick Lamars C4. Gotta say I thought it was pretty garbagish. Like his voice and lyrically he was sayin some cool shit but the hooks and song making in general was bleh. Kept one song and that was the bonus track.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Last song of the day for Drake.
> 
> Its Waka Flockla ft. Drake


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Went through Overly Dedicated. Basically copy/paste what I said about C4. Kept one song again, Opposites Attract.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 11, 2011)

I dunno Cyphon, Cut You Off is pretty good too.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

listened your song Cyphon, it was pretty good, I liked both verses, though I thought the chorus could use a little more work work.

as for Kendrick, Barbed wire was my shit on OD, though Kendrick Lamar EP is my favourite work from him. 'wanna be heard', 'Vanity Slaves', 'Let me be me' and '08 Uncle Bobby & Jason Keaton' are my fav tracks from that project.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck that, Overly Dedicated is fuckin ill. These chill ass beats with some nice ass flow. Some of the hooks had to grow on me, and Michael Jordan is still iffy to me, but overall I love the mixtape.


----------



## Tash (Sep 11, 2011)

can't believe you guys are hating

nobody goes harder than wheel chair jimmy

lmao


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

oh shit its Tash


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 11, 2011)

I like all the songs Drake's released since Dreams Money Can Buy. Except Headlines. Fuck that song. Fuck Boi-1da.

I'm more excited for Take Care than Cole World.

But obviously 9th Wonder's album and Phonte's album will be better than both of them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2011)

I liked Headlines and I'll say that I'm looking forward to Take Care. It's not just the lyrics but musically you can tell it's going to be great. I like hip-hop but I also like some r&b as well, just sonically I'd say it'll be an amazing album if that makes any sense. Well that is if Drake shows us more sides to him than the stereotypical stuff so far. Either way I expect it to be good. 

As for Cole World well, I'll get it but I don't know what'll happen with Cole. I think he'll end up being dropped, his leg's now broken (no one knows how) so he's going to have to change his tour dates and such, I mean the album will be good I'm sure but I'm not sure what's going to happen to the guy. 

9th and Phonte yeah. They don't disappoint.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 11, 2011)

meh I think Coleworld will be better than you think.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm hoping, for Cole's sake, that Cole World is better than Take Care overall. Am looking forward to them both, though.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Fuck that, Overly Dedicated is fuckin ill. These chill ass beats with some nice ass flow. Some of the hooks had to grow on me, and Michael Jordan is still iffy to me, but overall I love the mixtape.



To each his own. Flow and voice from Kendrick are always good. Even lyrically I like him but he can't put songs together very well. Generally really weak hooks and beat choice is mostly miss with a couple of hits here and there. 

At least that is what I got from C4 and Overly Dedicated. 2 more to go. 


Also can I get some more reviews people?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm looking forward to both album's, but I must say I'm more hyped for Take Care. I was really ready for Cole's shit but he kept pushing the release date back and I just lost interest.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Saw your ava, do you think Will Smith will ever make a rap song again?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't care about any of those releases :B

especially Drake's or 9th Wonders

cause one is boring and the other is washed up/never really that good to begin with


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 11, 2011)

I just wanted to stop by and shoutout everyone whose been recommending Kendrick Lamar in this thread. Took me a while to take a listen but shit is dope.



T.D.A said:


> ^ Saw your ava, do you think Will Smith will ever make a rap song again?



I would love to get Will on a feature


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I just wanted to stop by and shoutout everyone whose been recommending Kendrick Lamar in this thread. Took me a while to take a listen but shit is dope.



 Damn right.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> ^ Saw your ava, do you think Will Smith will ever make a rap song again?



I thought I saw something where he may be getting back into it. Not sure though.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

He had a single out like 6-7 years ago


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 11, 2011)

UK music  (Lowkey, the bald, arab looking guy), in b4 american guy is rapping, he's the feature.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

When someone gets a chance can I get a link to all of XV's projects? Reps of course.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Went through the _Kendrick Lamar EP_ and I am more or less just disappointed. Not a single song I kept. Same old story as the last 2. As a rapper the dude does his thing but as an artist he is kind of shit. Needs beats and hooks and he could be a monster.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you let music grow on you? Not all music is supposed to instantly wow you with the melody. It takes me a couple listens to like songs from even my favorite artists. Sometimes you hear a song and you're like "shit, that melody is just beautiful to my ear drums" and other times you're like "eh" the first two, three, four times... then you start liking it, eventually you really like it.

That's how it is with me and Japanese songs especially and newer Linkin Park.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Do you let music grow on you? Not all music is supposed to instantly wow you with the melody. It takes me a couple listens to like songs from even my favorite artists. Sometimes you hear a song and you're like "shit, that melody is just beautiful to my ear drums" and other times you're like "eh" the first two, three, four times... then you start liking it, eventually you really like it.
> 
> That's how it is with me and Japanese songs especially and newer Linkin Park.



Generally I don't give it a chance to grow on me because there is nowhere or time I would be listening to it again. If it is music on the radio then sure, but these mixtape guys mostly just have to get me on the first go. 

What I do is since I have hope for KDot I will listen to things he has when people post them so he still gets a shot with those songs. Most likely will never go back and check out these whole cd's again though.

Edit: Also a song could kind of catch me but I still may be iffy so I do keep it around and will check it out again a few days later or something. Lamar hasn't even had iffy for me though. 3 Cd's and kept 2 songs I just outright liked. The rest I didn't like much at all minus his rapping skill.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

there's a lot of great music that sounds eh at first but then grows on you later

instantly dismissing it because you didn't get instant satisfaction is pretty stupid


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> there's a lot of great music that sounds eh at first but then grows on you later
> 
> instantly dismissing it because you didn't get instant satisfaction is pretty stupid



It is only stupid in your world. In my world music doesn't really grow on me unless _something_ caught me about it to begin with. 

So yeah, it makes no sense to keep listening to something you don't like to try and find something you like about it (that is stupid). Music is entertainment. If you are not entertained it isn't doing what it is supposed to.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

If I dismissed music I didn't like instantly I wouldn't like Lupe, some Kanye, a lot of Eminem, Kid Cudi's Man on the Moon II, Lloyd Banks, Mac Miller, etc. etc.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

it's not stupid in my world 

its just so short sighted

and narrow

but ok whatever man


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> If I dismissed music I didn't like instantly I wouldn't like Lupe, some Kanye, a lot of Eminem, Kid Cudi's Man on the Moon II, Lloyd Banks, Mac Miller, etc. etc.



Again, this is for you personally. There aren't many songs/artists I didn't like that I go back and start liking.

Interestingly Lupe is an exception since I never got into him and then gave him another chance more recently. Although I did only end up liking his first album. Didn't like his 2nd and third albums much.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's not stupid in my world



You honestly don't find it stupid to put yourself purposefully through something that bothers you?



> its just so short sighted
> 
> and narrow



Still not sure how you could say this. Not giving music a chance at all I can agree with. But how is giving someone a chance short sighted and narrow?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 11, 2011)

Back to my former topic, _Section 80_ was definitely the best of the 4. He still has a lot of work to do as an artist but it was an improvement. Unless it wasn't his newest project.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

I never said it bothers me, it's just something that I wasn't instantly hooked on.

But every now and then I would revisit it and some parts improve

believe it or not some albums are made with this in mind and are only really great when you have a chance to process it.

There's actually a study on how sometimes music takes awhile for our brains to process and get the full experience of.

So while music is ENTERTAINMENT even if it doesn't grab you right away that doesn't mean its failed.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Very few songs that I didn't like instantly ended up growing on me. So I'll have to agree with Cy.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't care about any of those releases :B
> 
> especially Drake's or 9th Wonders
> 
> cause one is boring and the other is washed up/never really that good to begin with



Not sure if you're serious.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> ^ Saw your ava, do you think Will Smith will ever make a rap song again?



Nah, don't think he will.

Cyphon, I will give you some feedback tomorrow. If I'm posting here just remind me to, got hw at the moment.
`


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 11, 2011)

Will Smith is apparently making an album right now with Le Mar Edwards who's worked with Chris Brown, The Game and T.I.

He's coming back.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my damn, can't wait to hear that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Cyphon, Jihad, AP, just asking, what do you all use for recording? Do you go to a studio or do you do it at home? I'm experimenting around and I have SONAR as well and I've found that somehow SONAR with my ATAT2020 mic gives a clearer sound than Pro Tools did with my M-Nova and m-audio daw. With Pro Tools I could always hear the sound of my laptop and my voice seemed a bit muffled. I'm probably going to record over SONAR and then bounce that over to Pro Tools for some changes. I'm looking for a way to have the clearest sound possible. 

What do you all use?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Cyphon, I will give you some feedback tomorrow. If I'm posting here just remind me to, got hw at the moment.



Cool man. Always appreciated.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hey Cyphon, Jihad, AP
> 
> What do you all use?



I do mine from home with nothing to block out outside noises or anything. In fact the newest song was done at someone else's place in the living room. 

The program I use to record is Magic Music Maker 14 (not even the newest version) and my mic is a Samson G Trak. Outside of that all I have is a pop filter. 

My only complaint is with the MMM14 program. When I record I actually have to go in and line up my vocals with the beat. Don't ask me why or how to fix it but it is some BS. I probably should google how to change that though


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Will Smith is apparently making an album right now with Le Mar Edwards who's worked with Chris Brown, The Game and T.I.
> 
> He's coming back.



Fuck yes x 1,000,000



Cyphon said:


> My only complaint is with the MMM14 program. When I record I actually have to go in and line up my vocals with the beat. Don't ask me why or how to fix it but it is some BS. I probably should google how to change that though



I remember the days I used to have to do this. So annoying lol. Do your vocals end up being a little too slow or are they just randomly off beat?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Regarding Kendrick..yeah, dude's cool..there were a few tracks though, I felt he was experimenting, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but some of them came out/ended up 'awkward'..Some tracks 'had no structure'..like, dude's 'rap-talking' then 'fast-forward rapping' then chorus then verse then no chorus then some weird talk about him talking about money, hoes, knowledge and freedom on the same sentence..like, dude's flow was all over the place on some beats, perhaps he's trying to be 'unorthodox' but it may be off putting to some listeners..
> 
> all in all, he's cool and I might check some more stuff but there's defo a few things I could do without..



            .


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hey Cyphon, Jihad, AP, just asking, what do you all use for recording? Do you go to a studio or do you do it at home? I'm experimenting around and I have SONAR as well and I've found that somehow SONAR with my ATAT2020 mic gives a clearer sound than Pro Tools did with my M-Nova and m-audio daw. With Pro Tools I could always hear the sound of my laptop and my voice seemed a bit muffled. I'm probably going to record over SONAR and then bounce that over to Pro Tools for some changes. I'm looking for a way to have the clearest sound possible.
> 
> What do you all use?



Studio. I either record in DC or in ATL.

I used to record from home but quality will ALWAYS win over just product, no matter how good you rap. 

A lot of people will give your music a chance just because it SOUNDS professional, and muffled vocals don't do anything but piss people off, lol. 

Its worth doing research in your area for studios too-- while I recommend craigslist as a resource for a cheap studio (20-30$ per hour), I also recommend doing some test runs (2-3 hr sessions) to see how the engineer works, does he know what he's doing, whether he has the ability to navigate PT and is efficient with YOUR time. 

And don't forget to bring a HD with you so you can take your sessions with you. 

Hope this helps.

@Cyhpon- I listened to your track. I think its dope, but the vocals sound muffled and unclear-- you guys might be a lil too close to the mic and have it up too loud. Also, I would recommend getting original beats instead of all those industry instrumentals- there are TOO many producers out there willing to let rappers rap over their beats for free as long as you credit them, and finding one you like and building a working relationship is a good look for both of you.


JihaD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2011)

Apparently this is a single off Take Care. It jams actually.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhlNG5qJy8I[/YOUTUBE]

and this is the supposed cover:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 12, 2011)

Tell me guys you couldn't here eminem rapping on this beat I made lol


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 12, 2011)

Is it just me or is WTT the most out of touch album hip-hop record I've heard? this couldn't have come out at a worse time given the zeitgeist of black america presently, with unemployment at record high levels and uncertain economic prospects. 

"When you see me, see you" Wtf?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 12, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Is it just me or is WTT the most out of touch album hip-hop record I've heard? this couldn't have come out at a worse time given the zeitgeist of black america presently, with unemployment at record high levels and uncertain economic prospects.
> 
> "When you see me, see you" Wtf?



i disagree

cause if you really believe wtt was out of touch then your saying vol2 was out of touch with "money aint a thang".

in short mostly jays albums are about that money but its sprinkled with black consciousness, no church in the wild, murder to excellence etc etc.

pretty much its about celebrating winning through the odds he has to say you can do it too. *"when you see me, see you"*


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2011)

http://lifeandtimes.com/bring-it-on


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Tell me guys you couldn't here eminem rapping on this beat I made lol



Shit knocks!! 

Heavy bass, unless it's my headphones..not seeing Em though..beat has too much 'swag'..Perfect for some fly talk..= Not Em.

My shit.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 12, 2011)

^I actually concur.

on a side note: Who produce's Drake's shit? that ''Free spirit'' feat Rick Ross sounds like something he used before, it's cool though.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Just takin this post to say thanks again to everyone giving feedback so far. Nice to see some community effort. Hoping for more when people get some free time.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfBTMZ1tyCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Sep 12, 2011)

lol he called it a classic again, where's KN


----------



## Distance (Sep 12, 2011)

Freestyles ain't going to save his ass. The album needs to speak for itself.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yeah. I finally got to give XV's _Pictures On My Wall_ a very thorough listen today. That song is sick as shit. Honestly gave me new life as far as looking forward to rap music. This song reminded me of why I love Hip Hop so damn much. 

I am still hopin someone in here gives me some links to his stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

The obsession with making a classic in the hip hop community is really strange to me

I don't think I've ever really seen much of that thought going on in the rock or jazz world.  

Then again I could be wrong.  

I just think that hyping an album like that is the wrong way to go about it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Oh yeah. I finally got to give XV's _Pictures On My Wall_ a very thorough listen today. That song is sick as shit. Honestly gave me new life as far as looking forward to rap music. This song reminded me of why I love Hip Hop so damn much.
> 
> I am still hopin someone in here gives me some links to his stuff.



Since you have listened to Pictures On My Wall I'm guessing you have listened to Zero Heroes as well. 30 Minutes Layover is a good mixtape too if you haven't checked that out.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 12, 2011)

Future of hip hop is in good hands.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 12, 2011)

free style was hot.

people are obssessed with making a classic cause there no higher honor in a album.

its like making a movie and saying i had a Oscar performance.

who acts just to be alright, who raps just to make alright music.

you act and rap to be the best to have ever done. thats the mentality anyway imo.

laugh my ass off if i ever saw jordan go out there and play and in a interview say, man "im happy i did alright".


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The obsession with making a classic in the hip hop community is really strange to me
> 
> I don't think I've ever really seen much of that thought going on in the rock or jazz world.
> 
> Then again I could be wrong.



I don't follow interviews and stuff from other genres but is there pressure for it like there is in HH? I dunno one way or the other so I am curious. I know from what I have seen in rap it is VERY easy to be a one hit wonder and be gone. So if it isn't that way in other genres that may be where the difference is. 

I would also think it comes from the natural competitiveness of the genre. No other genre really goes at each other like rap does with battles and that type of thing. Could also be the genre with the highest percentage of male/female ratio difference. 

I dunno a lot of this for certain, just throwing out ideas. 



> I just think that hyping an album like that is the wrong way to go about it.



And I agree with you 100% on this. Let the music speak for itself. It is really no different than sports. You can talk all the shit you want but if you don't show up on gameday you just look like an asshole. Let your skills speak for you. 

With J Cole it is to the point of arrogance and being annoying. That is comin from me and I am a big Cole fan. He is far too cocky and lets shit go to his head to much. I could talk about it all day but there you have it.



Bleach said:


> Since you have listened to Pictures On My Wall I'm guessing you have listened to Zero Heroes as well. 30 Minutes Layover is a good mixtape too if you haven't checked that out.



Nah someone posted the song and that is how I heard it. I have liked most of the tracks people have posted from him but have never listened to a full project.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

Mase should have stayed away with his broken jaw


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I don't follow interviews and stuff from other genres but is there pressure for it like there is in HH? I dunno one way or the other so I am curious. I know from what I have seen in rap it is VERY easy to be a one hit wonder and be gone. So if it isn't that way in other genres that may be where the difference is.
> 
> I would also think it comes from the natural competitiveness of the genre. No other genre really goes at each other like rap does with battles and that type of thing. Could also be the genre with the highest percentage of male/female ratio difference.
> 
> I dunno a lot of this for certain, just throwing out ideas.



I think the competitiveness of the genre helps but rivalries have always existed in music. 

Just the desire for a classic is something that I haven't seen with much intensity other than in hip hop

for example even when The Beatles dropped Sgt Pepper and everyone went omg this is the best, they just kinda shrugged and went oh lol we were just having some fun in the studio.

It's not to say that the musician's didn't want to make great albums but it was just a different mentality towards it I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The obsession with making a classic in the hip hop community is really strange to me
> 
> I don't think I've ever really seen much of that thought going on in the rock or jazz world.
> 
> ...



It's definitely not as prevalent in other music circles. I think hip-hop is just a lot more egocentric/individualistic than all other kinds of music, for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Nah someone posted the song and that is how I heard it. I have liked most of the tracks people have posted from him but have never listened to a full project.



Well now you know where to start. Oh and don't forget _Everybody's Nobody_ mixtape. It is superb.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Well now you know where to start. Oh and don't forget _Everybody's Nobody_ mixtape. It is superb.



I wanna start with links being provided 

Yes I am lazy, I know. But I do give reps.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I wanna start with links being provided
> 
> Yes I am lazy, I know. But I do give reps.



lol is this good enough 



Just download the first 4 on there. That's all you will ever need


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2011)

Hell yeah that will work.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I wanted this project to be a genuine mixtape as opposed to the newer style where it is mixed with original beats and used beats. I have a lot of songs to original stuff but I wanted to get back to how I first started recording. First project ever was a mixtape and I kind of missed the different atmosphere and feeling you get when making that as opposed to a "real" album.



I actually think using ''established'' beats is a good strategy/way of easing people into listening to you. Specially if the beat selection is nice/easy on the ears. 

Then ''when you have their ears, you steal their hearts'' with the original stuff.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2011)

Just found this amazing Tupac/Aaliyah mix. A must listen


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lSCowy4VFyM[/YOUTUBE]

Yes


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2011)

Pac, arguably the best that ever did it.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Xv goin in. One of the best freestyles I've heard.  Loved the Mortal Kombat references  

Starts at 1:55

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS_ozpb0E7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Pac, arguably the best that ever did it.



fixed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRc41tfTe9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2011)

if pac lived on, no doubt jay would try n feud with him, he'd lose.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Rest in Paradise Pac, one of the reasons I started writing and will always be one of my favourites.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 13, 2011)

pac lyrical scheme was meh, man just had great passion


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2011)

yh sometimes it's hard to catch his rhymes, his best songs are usually the slower ones like dear mama, i aint mad at cha, etc.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 13, 2011)

i aint mad at cha is meh in the rhymes part, but it was a great song and one of my favorites of his


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I could for sure lol.
> 
> You guys thought I was joking right?
> 
> ...



Yh he's just gotta release the album and let ppl hear it. TBH from the previews and from what the industry insiders are saying (Cole did a listening party in NYC yesterday) the album won't dissappoint, one even said classic, I'm not going to post it, doesn't need more hype, but from what I gather you've got your emotional lyrcial soothing songs, but Mr.Nice Watch ft Jay is one to look out for, WTT-like track apparently.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think Pac's one of the best rappers. Don't find him to be lyrical. 

But I'm sure he's one of the best artists of hip hop.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2011)

Tupac will always be the crown on my heart for hip-hop.

One of my favorite songs by him was Can U get away


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I don't think Pac's one of the best rappers. Don't find him to be lyrical.
> 
> But I'm sure he's one of the best artists of hip hop.


"Just because no one can understand how you speak
don't necessarily mean that what you be sayin is deep"

personally I think the message your putting out is more important than just sounding dope. People put too much emphasis on lyricism imo. Pac is better poet than most of these lyrical MCs and he was better at putting his message across and really connecting with the listener.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

purely lyrical rappers bore me to death

hip hop is the sum of its parts, I want the total package

2pac gave me that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)

Tupac was more of a poet than a rapper. Biggie was more like a rapper. Biggie was more lyrical, better wordplay and such but Tupac affected your mind usually to a deeper level. I'd say they were around the same overall because they both had different styles. Tupac had a way to make you connect with what he was talking about and empower you to an unseen level. He understood you, he got you, he just had that thing that hit you even if you weren't a thug he was understood. That's what makes him popular and one of the best to do it. It's not about the cool things he said. It's about what he said.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Sep 14, 2011)

My opinion about the the term "classic" being tossed around these days(not saying anyone's albums is or isn't), is the fact that every one is looking for the next pac, biggie, jay-z, nas...etc. So of course ppl will want to step up and try to live up to the expectation.


Also, could you fellas lend me ya ears and give a little critique?

. 

Its just a beat I made a while ago but I have been kinda uneasy about showing it to anyone with firm grasp of HipHop....so any how be true but know I know I'm a noob and don't need a reminder lol


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> purely lyrical rappers bore me to death
> 
> hip hop is the sum of its parts, I want the total package
> 
> 2pac gave me that.



This post gets a triple O.G seal of approval.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 14, 2011)

Ronin0510 said:


> My opinion about the the term "classic" being tossed around these days(not saying anyone's albums is or isn't), is the fact that every one is looking for the next pac, biggie, jay-z, nas...etc. So of course ppl will want to step up and try to live up to the expectation.
> 
> 
> Also, could you fellas lend me ya ears and give a little critique?
> ...



beat had that young gunz cant stop wont stop roc-fellas feel too it but with a timberland spin to it

in short its good


----------



## Fraust (Sep 14, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> "Just because no one can understand how you speak
> don't necessarily mean that what you be sayin is deep"
> 
> personally I think the message your putting out is more important than just sounding dope. People put too much emphasis on lyricism imo. Pac is better poet than most of these lyrical MCs and he was better at putting his message across and really connecting with the listener.



but "the slang that I speak don't change the fact that I'm deep"

Was J. Cole snowballing that beautiful quote I wonder.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

Fraust said:


> but "the slang that I speak don't change the fact that I'm deep"
> 
> Was J. Cole snowballing that beautiful quote I wonder.



"Think that shit is hot bitch, just because you said it fast?"


the massege > shallow shit that sounds kool


----------



## Deweze (Sep 14, 2011)

Being lyrical is an important part though.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

but it's not the only part

which a lot of people forget


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

it's like in a rock band, you can be a great singer or guitarist all you like,  if the rest of the band ain't to snuff then it's pretty underwhelming


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

J.Cole ft Jay-Z - Mr.Nice Watch (Clean Version)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 14, 2011)

Severely disappointing.  This album is far from a classic.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2011)

Being lyrical and a great rapper>"deep" meanings behind your lyrics. You ask why is Pac considered the greatest rapper of all time? and you get the same stupid answer.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

Thought was pretty hot...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

I like it, whether you like it or not, dubstep is the future for hip hop, until something else comes along. This actually sounds a bit like uk hip hop/grime.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

ThePseudo said:
			
		

> Being lyrical and a great rapper>"deep" meanings behind your lyrics. You ask why is Pac considered the greatest rapper of all time? and you get the same stupid answer.


To each his own i suppose. Pac is the GOAT cuz he made a lot of classic and memorable songs. If you saying just cuz it sounds, most people will forget about your shit after a few months/years. Pac's music is timeless, a song like Brenda's got a baby is still relevant today.

I'm not feeling that new Cole. so far Lost ones is the only track I like.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2011)

15K first week for Cole. If you know you're gonna make meh material you could at least sell out. Obviously it's not gonna please Hip hop heads with these tracks.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

Whoa what's with the hate. The song is meant for Radio play. Gonna judge teh whole album on that? Psh haters gonna hate.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa what's with the hate. The song is meant for Radio play. Gonna judge teh whole album on that? Psh haters gonna hate.



If you are a cole fan you aren't pleased by this.  Course you main stream heads would gobble this up.  Listen to Jcoles mixtapes and than compare it with this song and you can see hes changing.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa what's with the hate. The song is meant for *Radio play*. Gonna judge teh whole album on that? Psh haters gonna hate.



He isn't getting any of that. Didn't he have a bunch of failed attempts at getting radio play in the past?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> He isn't getting any of that. Didn't he have a bunch of failed attempts at getting radio play in the past?



I thought only "Workout" was his song to get Radio Play. I wasn't aware anything else on the album was meant for the radio and Workout is now a bonus track. 



Audible Phonetics said:


> If you are a cole fan you aren't pleased by this.  Course you main stream heads would gobble this up.  Listen to Jcoles mixtapes and than compare it with this song and you can see hes changing.



First off chill dude, "You mainstream heads" Lolz ok underground basement rapper. I have listened to J. Cole's mixtape, I like his work but obviously he could grow as a artist. All that song is for the radio and mainstream to enjoy. Every artist has them, don't be getting all pissy. Listen to the whole album then we can see how it turns out.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> If you are a cole fan you aren't pleased by this.  Course you main stream heads would gobble this up.  Listen to Jcoles mixtapes and than compare it with this song and you can see hes changing.



I've listened to his mixtapes, been a fan for quite some time, it's far from being one of his best, I prefer tracks like lost ones, blow up, killers etc but I've learnt to accept he has to reach out more and become more diverse, still think it's a good song, it's no classic though IMO, but could be a hit.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 14, 2011)

song was nice to me

was hova throwing a subliminal at weezy

hova metaphors were nice as hell


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Whoa what's with the hate. The song is meant for Radio play. Gonna judge teh whole album on that? Psh haters gonna hate.



Making a song for radio is still no excuse to be shit.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 14, 2011)

Now thats what im talking about


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 14, 2011)

cole lyrics on that song were good, i guess its the beat that made it unlikable for you cats.

hope on watch the thrown tour when they come to atlanta i hope cole/elect be there.

Triple J's

my tickets cost a grip


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr.Nice watch trending worldwide on twitter, whether people like it or not, at least he's got buzz on his album now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HK1DEJyWDpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr.Nice Watch (Dirty Version), mp3 download: 

Longer Trailer

Sounds better without the annoying censorship.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm buying Cole World regardless if it's as good as it should've been (considering his previous works) because he's given me four full mixtapes which have been among the most amazing music I've ever had the pleasure of listening to and other fucking gorgeous songs. He deserves my money.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

That new Jay Elect is bangin'. 

Mr. Nice Watch still sounds like shit. It just don't feel like Cole. This Lasers all over again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know what to say. I haven't heard it but the majority of people say it sucks even on facebook, I read the lyrics but haven't heard it. Well guys, I wonder how it'll be. T.D.A we talked about this a bit. I hope it is better than you people are saying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 14, 2011)

Mixtapes > Studio Albums

It's canon son


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 14, 2011)

Ronin0510 said:


> Also, could you fellas lend me ya ears and give a little critique?
> 
> .
> 
> Its just a beat I made a while ago but I have been kinda uneasy about showing it to anyone with firm grasp of HipHop....so any how be true but know I know I'm a noob and don't need a reminder lol



At first I was like



Then the real drums came in and I was like



The mix needs a bit of work, the drums are kinda distorted and overall it could use some tightening up in the transitions between the different sections. But the concept and groove factor are dope. You got any other stuff?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay I have a few thoughts after listening to _Mr. Nice Watch_. 

First.....I can't hate J Cole or his music no matter what he puts out. There is something about the guy that is just appealing to me musically. I am 99% sure that it is his voice. No matter what he says or how he says it, it somehow comes across as catch.

Second.....J Cole basically represents the problem in Hip-Hop and also what I hate about it. AP had it exactly right. Music should be about doing music true to the artist not shit like this. Don't get me wrong, you can tell J Cole likes flossin and all of this but he is better than this level of music. Parallax also had it right. Being lyrical doesn't cut it, there has to be more. On that note, J Cole has that but he is losing it. 

Last thought.....J Cole is in a class that is more like a newer breed of emcee where you need to be a rapper and "sort of" singer. Along with people like Drake and Big Sean. Again, I LOVE J Cole's music but if I am being honest I would put him at the bottom of this class and that is why he will fail in the sales department and also why he will utterly fail to make a classic.

All of his singles so far are worse than _My Last_ and _Over_ from Drake. IMO the issue here is that he is trying too hard to be catchy as opposed to just naturally being catchy. I will go back to songs like Lights Please and Higher. The production wasn't overly "poppy" and J Cole just did his thing. He wasn't trying to accomplish anything and those songs were catchy as hell. Both of them I would put above My Last and Over. Now we get this shit.

Anyway I will still rock to the song because it is Cole. 

If I put it in a numbers perspective:

Cole mixtape form - 10/10
Current Cole - 5-6/10
Industry on average - 4-5/10


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

I think the album will be a mixture of classic j.cole and the newish j.cole.

listening to killers on itunes, too dope.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Making a song for radio is still no excuse to be shit.



I don't think it's shit though. So what's your point?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hate the production on that Nice Watch track. 

Jay Elec one is dope.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I don't think it's shit though. So what's your point?



That is your opinion.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Being lyrical and a great rapper>"deep" meanings behind your lyrics. You ask why is Pac considered the greatest rapper of all time? and you get the same stupid answer.



So Canibus is a better artist than Pac?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> That is your opinion.



I know. My point was that even though I said it's Radio Play type song, doesn't mean it's bad. I don't need lyrical genius songs all the time, weren't you one of the guys who was telling me this?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 14, 2011)

New jay elec songs are like food for starving hiphop fans shiiieeett

Vid unrelated haha


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)

Heard "Mr. Nice Guy" finally and I have to say this, I'm disappointed. I thought the beat would be better, I thought Cole would come harder and well Jay, honestly he's the only one who didn't disappoint this track. He could have went harder but he went as hard as I figured he'd go. Overall though I'm disappointed in the track. I mean I'm glad I'm not the only one saying that because really it didn't feel like "Coley Cole". It sounded like Cole trying to get noticed than just being him. 

Man I'm disappointed. I don't think it's shit, it's far from being amazing not even close, it's just a "meh" song. Sounds so out of place.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

It was probably a last minute track he did after listening to WTT, talked about it on his ustream, and originally he wanted Jay on God's Gift. Then after Jay wanted to be on Nice Watch, Cole wanted Nas on God's Gift, but just a bit too late.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)

It honestly sounded like a bonus track to WTT.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2011)

It was that dubstep shit. Like someone said, it probably sounds really out of place.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 14, 2011)

more i listened to it the better sounding it is.

i think the last song i listened to that i was like "oh shit this is a classic song"

was exhibit C


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty off-topic, but how long will we have green names?


----------



## Distance (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr Nice Watch only get's good when it's starting to end, and that's because Jay-Z started rapping. There is nothing special about this song, and if it was only Cole on this track the opinions will be a lot different (and I don't mean positive). If you cut the song where Cole stops rapping then you'll see how mediocre his bars were. He kind of reminded me of Drake on this track for some reason, and it only started to sound less like Drake when Jay-Z went in, but whatever the case it's still going to put a bit more buzz on his upcoming album.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> So Canibus is a better artist than Pac?



When is the last time canibus made a great record? So no, he's not. I'm not a huge fan of Pac, but that's not the problem. It's the fact that people consider him the greatest rap artist of all time due to his "deep" lyrics.

I also think his death had something to do with the obsession. That's why B.I.G(I like B.I.G) is also so easily considered the greatest along with Shakur.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it's dumb to have a greatest of all time over something that is so subjective. Have your favorite artists, but there can't be a "greatest".


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

True, but I hate the fact that Pac fans don't seem to understand that. They are so aggressive with their staning that it's really creepy.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]z3D5q9EoJwQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-BP1_1DpeBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys, what is wrong with Nasir Jones,why can't he choose great beats? Is it that difficult for this guy?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 15, 2011)

He suffers from that.  If he had Jayz's knack for picking beats he'd be a monster.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> True, but I hate the fact that Pac fans don't seem to understand that. They are so aggressive with their staning that it's really creepy.



Yeah, I get what you mean.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr Nice Watch was lame as hell. Damn Jay couldn't get on another song


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 15, 2011)

The snippets of the album are out on Amazon. The rest of it sounds better. I'll wait for the whole thing to give a proper opinion.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 15, 2011)

Cole world no classic.  this album is ass.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

Cole World Snippet:

Longer Trailer


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2011)

How are the Cole World snippets? I am at work so I can't hear. Honest opinions please.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

I like all the tracks from the snippets we haven't heard before, more like the j.cole we know, also Lost One  is changed a bit, and cheer up isn't in the album. If you like his mixtapes, you'll like the tracks he has in it, hearing the snippets I actually think Mr.Nice Watch is the weakest.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xOv46_JTcTo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dv_wAfFZp0Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KMznSQQiyuE[/YOUTUBE]
1989!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 15, 2011)

snippets sound nice, cant wait for the album


----------



## Deweze (Sep 15, 2011)

erictheking said:


> [YOUTUBE]z3D5q9EoJwQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-BP1_1DpeBE[/YOUTUBE]



Did you make a beat using those?

If more people here made beats we could do like a beat challenge


----------



## Deweze (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_ToaghcO1g&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 15, 2011)

Snippets definitely helped with the album outlook but still not enough to make it a classic, regardless of how good the full songs are. Sideline Story sounded the best though.

Interesting that out of the snippets Sideline Story sounded the best and Cole World sounded like one of the weakest. The outlook of the album is even in the album title and title songs. Just so up and down.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 15, 2011)

Sales Predictions for first week for Cole?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

might be a noob question but do legal mp3 album buys count towards album sales figures?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

kinda

sometimes figures are kept under wraps

not to mention that we get into murky waters once people start buying single songs and not the whole album.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Did you make a beat using those?
> 
> If more people here made beats we could do like a beat challenge



No, I don't make beats. Was just posting some of my favourite samples for the sake of it.

[YOUTUBE]svIMbKNyypo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4ZrcteE3hpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 15, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sales Predictions for first week for Cole?



Tough call. I haven't been following the kind of buzz these singles have generated but I know in my area I have never even heard one of his songs on the radio. 

What did Big Sean do his first week? I would put Cole somewhere around there give or take in either direction. Cole has a bigger constant fanbase than Sean (at least I would guess) but I believe Sean was more accessible to the general listeners.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 15, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sales Predictions for first week for Cole?



200-300k

thats my guess, but mofo shutting down twitter and shit so i wouldnt be surprised if its 700k


----------



## Kittan (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2kcSUBkFbaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

700k? shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

200-300k first week is crazy generous I think. 700k is some OD crazy speculation.

I don't follow sales, but I hope he sells enough to make himself happy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2011)

700K in the first week?


----------



## Kisame (Sep 15, 2011)

Tupac is a great artist, but a 'meh' rapper, that is all that needs to be said to sum him up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2011)

Cole won't be doing near that much. I'd say it depends on the fan acceptance of Can't Get Enough and Mr Nice Watch. If the video to CGE is enough of a hit I will say he will get 150k at most. He isn't some Drake or Khalifa. He still needs that one hit.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

Wiz got so lucky with that fucking beat. I mean I like him and all, but that beat pretty much made him a star. J. Cole deserves it.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

Wiz is the definition of sell out.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 15, 2011)

Breakdown snippet for J Cole sounds nice


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2011)

I say 100k max.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 15, 2011)

man has crazy fan support, as someone said in this thread, he dropped atleast 2 quality mixtapes that i cant help myself but to buy the album.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 15, 2011)

Didn't even remember it was Nas' birthday yesterday.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL, Kanye got cut out of the pic a lil.

// Not Kanye, nvm.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2011)

Why the fuck is Khalid there?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 15, 2011)

khalid was a +1 thats why hes there


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2011)

I heard the Cole World snippets and I've gotta say that it really did change the outlook of the album. However it won't be a classic. To me it had the feeling of trying too much to be like one. I like Cole but it is what it is. With the interlude, intro, the Jay-Z comments it's like it was trying to build too much about Cole literally being the chosen one and taking Jay's place rather than Cole just being Cole. Too weird really. Yeah the album will be good but outside of that I don't know. 

From what I've heard it sounds like Cole but it doesn't have the pure Cole "feeling" like the others did. I don't know. I'll buy it but eh.


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2011)

Khaled is a +3


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

IMO the album is too short, by short I mean not enough songs which are proper Cole songs, it needs more classic cole in the album, not talking about more radio songs etc. Like if you added some more FNL songs in the album (and say he never released FNL) , it could have been a classic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> IMO the album is too short, by short I mean not enough songs which are proper Cole songs, it needs more classic cole in the album, not talking about more radio songs etc. Like if you added some more FNL songs in the album (and say he never released FNL) , it could have been a classic.



Yeah that's exactly right. That's exactly what I was trying to say here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2011)

Obviously, that's a collection of his greatest songs. You can do that for almost any artist.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2011)

It wasn't proper dubstep either, what I mean in the future we're most likely going to see more tracks like Who Gon Stop me from WTT. Though hip hop may go in a totally other different direction.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 16, 2011)

I am just thankful most people agree with me.  I am one of coles biggest fans this album to me he seems uncomfortable on certain tracks.  I just wish he stuck with the format he used on his mixtapes.  To me this is iconic cole.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2jWkwCHgaU[/YOUTUBE]

Any beat that cole has made himself he pours his soul out over it..  U can feel his comfort on this track hes fully swagged out.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 16, 2011)

Sean did 80-85k. I put cole around 80-85k also. Hell Sean had promotion and he couldn't crack 100,000.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 16, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Obviously, that's a collection of his greatest songs. You can do that for almost any artist.



My point was more that he has classic songs on every mixtape he's put out so far and he was always calling the album a classic, but he should've stuck to his formula that has been working for 4 mixtapes and many stragglers.

I don't think it would've been wrong if he produced every track on his own album. I love his production personally. Although one good Kanye track would be a nice touch, too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uqlOT2JAmEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 16, 2011)

ill ill ill this so ill


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't like the singing in it, if you can't sing at least use autotune.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0L4lA6bS2E[/YOUTUBE]

Official Video.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2011)

Wiz sucks. Can't get into him.

Mac Miller....I would say the same but I have only heard 2 songs including this posted one and I am just not feelin the dude. 

I also had a couple of more thoughts about Cole today at work.

1. Who Dat and Simba videos are both better than Work Out and Can't Get Enough videos. Song quality AND video quality has dropped. SMH.

2. Does anyone think the Rihanna sextape rumor was an intentional rumor spread? We know how big sextapes can make someone (see Paris and Kim) and just the rumor alone of a name as big is Rihanna would be a great boost to Cole's name by association. Even people with no interest in rap like old perverts just lookin for another celeb slip up would learn about him. Even more genius is that it is almost 100% believable. Let's look at what they got lined up.

A. Rihanna and J Cole on tour together. Obvious is obvious.

B. Rihanna with a previous naughty leak on her resume.

C. Cole in interviews saying Jay may not have a vs on the album and then Jay suddenly wants to drop him and beat him up.

Everything just falls perfectly into place to get Coles name to suddenly blow up. Even if the rumor completely lacks believability which some of us in here have already agreed to, we are still keeping our eyes open in case it really is true and we get to see just how much into S&M Rihanna really is. 

Genius IMO and I think I am right about it.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 16, 2011)

Why would they say that Jay was dropping him then?


----------



## Deweze (Sep 16, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Rumored Sextape





Nopenopenopenopenope


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Why would they say that Jay was dropping him then?



More spice to the rumor. 

@Deweze - I watched that ealier today. Not sure what you are getting at tbh.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm feeling Can't get enough more than i did mr nice watch, though it still don't feel like klassic Cole


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

a lot of truth from ghost, nice article.


----------



## Distance (Sep 16, 2011)

article was a amusing, but he made a lot of good points.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 16, 2011)

More XV:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH6Chrd6QPo[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed

Not really feelin Batteries, and Hoop Dreams doesn't compare to BITSU and The Kick to me.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2011)

The tune is dope! but XV didn't go in hard and don't like the chorus or the other guys verse, someone gotta do a cover, since I love the tune.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Still great and hilarious. Jay-Z's voice and his comments are just funny. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XldK2zB7u1o[/YOUTUBE]


> _"They shooting, nobody dying
> Somebody better put somebody body
> On somebody iron
> Sometime soon or somebody lying"_


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

Is the Chronic the greatest hip hop album of all time? Thoughts?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

No

I really like it

it's arguably the most important West Coast album and it shook the foundations or rap

but I don't think I would call it the greatest


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 17, 2011)

If you want to do a "greatest" anything you need to have well-defined criteria otherwise it's just some random opinion.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 17, 2011)

Been given Mr. Nice Watch some listens. Shit does bump and Cole sounds hard on the first vs.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

re. Chronic just in general like how do you rate it as a hip hop album? Do you think it's better than Blueprint, me against the world etc...



			
				Cyphon said:
			
		

> Been given Mr. Nice Watch some listens. Shit does bump and Cole sounds hard on the first vs.



Like I said I like it, took me a few listens but it's a good radio song, what think put people off was they were expecting something different like a proper hip hop track.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Like I said I like it, took me a few listens but it's a good radio song, what think put people off was they were expecting something different like a proper hip hop track.



Yeah his last 3 releases for the album have all been geared towards and audience outside of his "true" fans. It's not a good look.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> re. Chronic just in general like how do you rate it as a hip hop album? Do you think it's better than Blueprint, *me against the world *etc...


No...

.....


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah his last 3 releases for the album have all been geared towards and audience outside of his "true" fans. It's not a good look.



Well he's following in the footsteps of Jay, Can't get enough is his Big Pimpin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryshon and I were up late trying to fix some small stuff before he released this but it worked. This is his EP where he uses samples from The Weeknd and it's the intro to his upcoming project "She's Leaving For College 2". Check it out if you can. If you liked "She's Leaving For College" you'll love this. 



Besides that I'll say that while Cole's album won't be as bad as it was initially thought it won't be a classic. I mean he can do this and that but until he truly becomes "Coley Cole" again he'll just be another one being thrusted into taking Jay's place rather than being himself. I hate that but it is what it is I guess. It reminds me of how Jay was supposed to take Biggie's spot after Big died and he came out with "In My Lifetime: Vol. 1". You guys remember how it had some good songs (Imaginary Player, Where I'm From, Streets is Watching) and some bad ones (Sunshine, I Know What Girls Like). This reminds me of that. It has some good ones and some bad ones. Jay really didn't take over until his next album and that's what I expect to happen here. Cole won't be great ad be considered Jay's successor until the next album when he finally becomes "himself again" so to say. 

Same thing happened with Drake. TML was good but it wasn't as great as it could have been. He was hit with some of the same stuff. He had good songs and bad ones and only now will Drake be himself again with his next album. It's not surprising though. When you're thrown into the light like that it takes an album to get used to and form yourself. Lupe didn't have that problem because he wasn't thrown in there like they were, Cole will be alright. 

I get a feeling the sequel will be truly a classic. Then again if he released songs like "Like a Star" which was supposed to be on the sequel and let them go I don't know what'll happen with Cole. That song was an instant hit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Is the Chronic the greatest hip hop album of all time? Thoughts?



Ah shit the release of Dr Dre's album totally slipped my mind. 

Aye, what would you say are one of the best 3 songs on it? *Is interested in downloading onto Ipod*


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 17, 2011)

what was jays first album video? cant knock the hustle or dead presidents.

also with classics as what super goob said, its all really opinion. i mean we could do a thing in this thread if someone got ideas on criteria, lyrics, production, beat. per song, and cohesiveness of the album in general.

like what Ghost said, when you call albums classics can you really match it up with other albums consider classics

....shit feel like im reading the naruto databook on this shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> what was jays first album video? cant knock the hustle or dead presidents.
> 
> also with classics as what super goob said, its all really opinion. i mean we could do a thing in this thread if someone got ideas on criteria, lyrics, production, beat. per song, and cohesiveness of the album in general.
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

His first album video was "Dead Presidents" and yeah it is an opinion, depends on the person really. I mean some people even say that "Thank Me Later" is a classic when really eh, yeah.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ryshon and I were up late trying to fix some small stuff before he released this but it worked. This is his EP where he uses samples from The Weeknd and it's the intro to his upcoming project "She's Leaving For College 2". Check it out if you can. If you liked "She's Leaving For College" you'll love this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i blame sunshine on puff and his shiny suits  and if the only videos that were released were city is mine,  where im from and imaginery player, that album would've been a classic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i blame sunshine on puff and his shiny suits  and if the only videos that were released were city is mine,  where im from and imaginery player, that album would've been a classic.



I agree. Jay-Z said he can't even listen to that album anymore because he hates it. He feels that there were some bad songs in there that completely screwed it up from being a classic to him so he just doesn't listen to him anymore. By the next album he found his groove.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 17, 2011)

whoever said thank me later was a classic should be slapped, it doesnt even rank up there with dmx great depression. With flesh on my flesh and its dark and hells hot blowing that away..

idk.. then again thats my opinion


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2011)

"Blue Magic" and "Show me what you got" are my favorite Jay-Z songs.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone else think Biggies 2nd album was a let down? It's good, hell if we're comparing it to today's stuff it's great, but it can't touch his first album, he decided to go more pimpish. 

Favourite songs on chronic are let me ride (my fav), g thing, and dre day, lil ghetto boy is good too.

Why is Coleworld released on the 23rd here in the UK? (MP3) Few days early.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone else think Biggies 2nd album was a let down? It's good, hell if we're comparing it to today's stuff it's great, but it can't touch his first album, he decided to go more pimpish.
> 
> Favourite songs on chronic are let me ride (my fav), g thing, and dre day, lil ghetto boy is good too.
> 
> Why is Coleworld released on the 23rd here in the UK? (MP3) Few days early.



they say thats the greatest double album of all time..... that or all eyez on me >.>

as big said..

"It's ill when MC's used to be on cruddy shit
Took home, "Ready to Die," listened, studied shit
Now they on some money shit, successful out the blue"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone else think Biggies 2nd album was a let down? It's good, hell if we're comparing it to today's stuff it's great, but it can't touch his first album, he decided to go more pimpish.
> 
> Favourite songs on chronic are let me ride (my fav), g thing, and dre day, lil ghetto boy is good too.
> 
> Why is Coleworld released on the 23rd here in the UK? (MP3) Few days early.



I'd say Big improved from RTD. He modified himself, his flow kept being great and he was more swagged out and laidback than ever. He went from a street dealer to a mob boss to say and I'd say it reflected in his stuff. Overall I'd say he improved but at the same time his first album was more street and just overall was a hit considering where he was, overall I'd say they were about even.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Well he's following in the footsteps of Jay, Can't get enough is his Big Pimpin.



Jay was very well established when Big Pimpin dropped and Big Pimpin may possibly be his most popular song he ever put out.

Can't Get Enough really isn't even comparable IMO. 

In my area there aren't many stations that are straight rap and r&b so I am not the best judge but like I said before, I have never even heard Cole's songs on the radio.


Also I may be bias to this since Big was like my first rap artist I really enjoyed (during LaD times) but Life After Death is better than Ready to Die.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

I hear Cole here in Arkansas every once in a while. I heard "Who Dat" sometimes and "Can't Get Enough" sometimes.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 17, 2011)

here in atlanta no cole, except when mr nice watch dropped


----------



## Deweze (Sep 17, 2011)

workout is played non-fucking-stop in my region


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Deweze where do you live man lol

Oh yeah I heard Lights Please last year sometime. I'd say out of them all I hear "Who Dat" the most. It's got that whole Southern Thing about it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 17, 2011)

I heard Who Dat occasionally here last year. Haven't heard Work Out or Can't Get Enough on the radio yet.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr.Nice Watch was played on Westwood here in the UK, which is pretty damn big! 

Sure work out played a few times before like point blank said.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm guessing Cole just doesn't have a buzz here in the south.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay went on it because it was really to get back at Wayne, Drake and all those dissing him. He went hard on it too, his lyrical skill really destroyed it. Also I guess it can get some good radio play so if it does get great radio play then of course it'll be everywhere. He proved he's still great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty sure the track was recorded before Tha Carter IV even dropped. Doubt it has anything to do with Wayne.

Also daaamn


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 18, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Pretty sure the track was recorded before Tha Carter IV even dropped. Doubt it has anything to do with Wayne.
> 
> Also daaamn


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2011)

Simba is where its at cause of that killer beat 

I know it's not on the album but still haha


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Pretty sure the track was recorded before Tha Carter IV even dropped. Doubt it has anything to do with Wayne.
> 
> Also daaamn


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

Cole gets played frequently in Toronto.

Who Dat was pretty big. Lights Please got some airplay, and Work Out gets played, not as much as Who Dat though.

Heard Mr. Nice Watch on the radio yesterday.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

I've heard none of his music here

then again I don't really listen to the radio :x


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I started this business. I should clarify I don't listen to the radio all that consistently either and like I said, my general area doesn't really have a station geared towards HH and R&B.

That said, the "hits" stations DO play Drake, Big Sean, Nicki Minaj etc.....So rap is on the stations, just not J Cole rap. I think that is a bad bad sign.

Oh yeah, I live in PA near the MD line.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't listen to the radio much either, mostly when I'm driving or something.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

I do end up hearing a lot of the radio hits, cause that's what my friends listen to

I live in Los Angeles so I'm pretty sure J Cole is getting some play


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ng9pCSkTZ54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRtK66wZnqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 18, 2011)

that Jaz-O shit is banging. do you have links to more of his material? I want to give a try if the rest of his material is similar to this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2011)

To be honest no lol. That's been the only real Jaz-O track I've heard outside of that one with Jay-Z years ago.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 19, 2011)

I know it's an old album but found my old Dizze Rascal - Boy In Da Corner album, been listening to it from time to time over the years.  I definitely recommend it.  Regardless of what he is now, it's still one of the better albums I have come across in the 2000's.


----------



## kayos (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, that was before he drifted more into a style that might have had a wider appeal, imo. I don't wanna say he "went mainstream" because Boy In Da Corner _was_ mainstream in a way. Grime at the time was still pretty new, and the stuff that got released wasn't quite the same (production-wise) as the stuff you'd hear on pirate radio (for example) because it seemed too... "clean" if that makes sense.

OK, that might not fully make sense to some of you. Lemme try and break it down a bit... probably because we don't really have the same kind of hip hop culture here in the UK, some kids here developed their own style (eventually), which borrowed heavily from other popular sounds amongst the english working class, like jungle, ragga, and that sort of electro-pop sound chavs used to listen to all the time (imagine it slowed down). That, combined with the relative lack of musical education and general unavailability of decent hardware and software, led to grime, with its cheap-sounding "grimy" style. If you listen to grime beats, they all sound pretty messy. That, ironically, is what makes it good half the time though.

So back to what I was saying before, I mean that Dizzee has sort of moved away from that over the years -- probably because he now has access to much more resources and whatnot -- and now his stuff doesn't sound as raw and unpolished. Half of me prefers that, because its a smoother sound... the other half feels like he's lost part of what made his music so good in the first place.

I personally think Jezebel is brilliant btw... and I Luv U is a "classic".


----------



## Egotism (Sep 19, 2011)

Its either I'm On One. How To Love. Otis. Work Out. Those 4 get played heavy here


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2011)

Fab two-pieced him and apparently disposed him of his jewelry now he's talking crazy.

''I run LA, can't disrespect me, I punched that lil nikka and I'mma have him apologise on the radio..I gave him cars, he a broke nikka..my big homies will stick something up his ass''

really Ray J?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol, he mad.

Brandy's lil bro bro said ''Only DJ Clue can squash this''



I swear this is the most hilarious shit I've heard in a minute.

Even the hosts were clowning  his ass. smh.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 19, 2011)

Is that Ray J interview a snippet of one KN's tracks?! Just fucking around.

He sounds like an australian thug.

All it lacked was ''crickey mate''.

on another note: Mr Nice watch is not good and Jay's verse is cool but it's being madly overrated.


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 19, 2011)

What's y'all opinions on Common?


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2011)

I once said Common>Eminem and I nearly got raped.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2011)

Van Basten said:


> What's y'all opinions on Common?



One of my favourite artists.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't get it, how did this beef start?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 19, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I don't get it, how did this beef start?



Fabolous was making fun of Ray J on his twitter for putting on a concert in Floyd Mayweather jrs living room with only dudes in audience.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

^ lol

I think Ray got knocked out after he threw the first punch, too pissed off.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2011)

if you're called Fabulous and Ray J you have no right to fight

shit just SOUNDS ridiculous


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2011)

How about if you're called:




??


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2011)

now that shit is legit


----------



## Kisame (Sep 19, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I once said Common>Eminem and I nearly got raped.



"nearly"? You should have an umbrella stuck up your ass and then have it open up when the shit is inside you.

lol @ common > eminem and I'm serious, if you're comparing them at their best.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2011)

Van Basten said:


> What's y'all opinions on Common?



Read below:



Shark said:


> common > eminem



What Shark said.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 19, 2011)

so ray got 1 punch in, while fab got to a crip walk on ray

seem like we got a clear winner.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I once said Common>Eminem and I nearly got raped.



Most of the time I'd rather listen to Common than Em.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 19, 2011)

> We exchange like students, cuz I study abroad.




That line is still one of the sickest things....


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

Common is a great MC, I can listen to him most of the time.

Probably in my top 30.

Lol at Ray J-Fab thing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Probably in my top 30





He most likely makes most people's top *30*..


----------



## Deweze (Sep 19, 2011)

lol top 30


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2011)

"Be" still gets played routinely 

Testify, The Corner and The Intro> anything that came out that year


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2011)

Common is the only rapper that I've said "I want to be like him when I grow up." I was over the age of 20 at the time.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> He most likely makes most people's top *30*..





Deweze said:


> lol top 30



                             .


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

He's probably in my top 100.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

Nas is probably in my top 27.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2011)

Beef's are boring and not really amusing however about to introduce y'all to this new white girl that can spit please recognize Iggy Azalea plus she's no knockoff of Kraeyshawn don't want to hear it come correct and know Igg is better. 

She murdered kendrick's joint. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsLy-jaGhLc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE] 

Bodied Ye's "Hell of a life"
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8jsU2rSP6c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0HCeBo2rV4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nas is probably in my top 27.


 I pray that's a joke


----------



## Deweze (Sep 19, 2011)

Something about these kind of beats grab my attention


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Beef's are boring and not really amusing however about to introduce y'all to this new white girl that can spit please recognize Iggy Azalea plus she's no knockoff of Kraeyshawn don't want to hear it come correct and know Igg is better.
> 
> She murdered kendrick's joint.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsLy-jaGhLc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


That's the only I could listen to all the way, I'm also pretty sure Kendrick got that beat from Childish Gambino


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 19, 2011)

@ Iggy: she can spit, though her bars lack substance. he flow is alright and she got decent word play.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd hit it


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 19, 2011)

Rannic said:


> I pray that's a joke



It is, lol.

He's in my top 5.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2011)

I see the approval swag on it but yeah I won't front I'd fuck Iggy too.


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nas is probably in my top 27.



Nas is in my top 5. He's a great rapper.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ Top 2. only Pac is above him for me.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 19, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Beef's are boring and not really amusing however about to introduce y'all to this new white girl that can spit please recognize Iggy Azalea plus she's no knockoff of Kraeyshawn don't want to hear it come correct and know Igg is better.
> 
> She murdered kendrick's joint.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsLy-jaGhLc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



to tell the truth i was half listening to it until 1:23, then i had to rewind and was like wtf she say.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

Err she's ok. It's some random on youtube, guarantee you could find hundreds of girls better than her on youtube.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2011)

guaranteed eh?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 19, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Err she's ok. It's some random on youtube, guarantee you could find hundreds of girls better than her on youtube.



better in hawtness???


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 19, 2011)

Her voice was annoying and I simply couldn't take her seriously so I turned it off after about 20 seconds. Forget which video I was looking at but she isn't hot either.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 19, 2011)

She was aight. Sounded like she was trying too hard to stay on beat. Like you know when a rapper spits and they just don't sound fully comfortable? Yea that.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

She's no Nikki Minaj.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay, so I wasn't the only one thinking she was trying to be Nikki?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

She's not attractive at all. And her voice/flow make her even more unattractive to me.

I like that other girl who does the covers with her boyfriend or whatever better.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2011)

Check this Razi Bear and Sey however since y'all didn't dig Iggy too, too much.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk if this has been posted before in this thread:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCV0-KKlDTg[/YOUTUBE]

Dude looks like Tyler and sounds like Earl. He's good though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2011)

Cole World apparently leaked....damn, how come I didn't know that? Getting a link now.


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2011)

Even upon hearing that I'm not even looking for a link. That's how much I care about Cole world at this point.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG listening NOW! Sideline Story is DOPE!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2011)

I've heard a few people saying it leaked, a few people but so far nothing found so far. Either way if it did leak like I hear it makes you wonder. 

Jay-Z let his artist's album leak just like that? Come on now. Jay that isn't nice at all. Cole needs to stop being screwed in the game. Dude does nothing but try his hardest for his fans, tries to keep his skills up, just tries to do what he can and then this happens? Jay made sure his shit didn't...ugh I'm ranting. 

EDIT: T.D.A seriously? If you are send me the link.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd also be interested in the Cole World link.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2011)

Sign me up good fellow


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto's post on Jay is great timing, if you've heard the last verse on Sideline story.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah T.D.A I'm still buying the album but I'm getting Gears of Wars 3 tonight....and Cole's album on top of it? I've had a bad day but but this really makes up for it. 

Thank you based god

And I'm sorry J. Cole but hey, it's a Cole World


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

The tracklisting is like this: (No Work Out or Cheer up?)

01. Intro
02. Dollar and a Dream III
03. Can’t Get Enough ft. Trey Songz
04. Lights Please
05. Interlude
06. Sideline Story
07. Mr. Nice Watch ft. Jay-Z
08. Cole World
09. In The Morning ft. Drake
10. Lost Ones
11. Nobody's Perfect ft Missy Elliott
12. Never Told [Prod By No I.D.]
13. Rise and Shine
14. God's Gift
15. Breakdown
16. Nothing Lasts Forever
17. Daddy's Little Girl


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Link me up, son. I wanna know when exactly I'm buying it. Now or later.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

Lights Please is polished.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2011)

To all those that have heard the album or hearing the album let's do some impressions shall we? This really makes the night a lot better. Also thanks for the link T.D.A.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2011)

Childish Gambino posted the first single of his new album
"My Dick is like an accent mark its all about the over E's"


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

Should clarify Lights please is the same just polished, same beat etc.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Link please.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm going to wait because I enjoy listening to albums in my car. I would suggest that everyone can do their breakdowns in the J. Cole thread.  I know some people have been annoyed with the J. Cole talk and hopefully this will avoid some trolling.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

First impressions: 

Best songs (ex lights please) are Dollar and a Dream, Sideline Story, Lost Ones, Nobody's Perfect, Never Told, Rise and Shine and Breakdown.



Nothing Lasts Forever and Daddy's Lil Girl are solid mixtape level tracks.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 19, 2011)

The instrumental on the interlude is beautifully composed


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

As soon as Dollar and a Dream started, I was kinda thinking classic. It was pretty epic to start. Lights Please sounds so sick.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 20, 2011)

hows it jays fault if coles album was leaked?

i would blame the stores that the cds were shipped to

jay went itunes first then hard copy

oh yea fab responded to ray j rant and pretty much said.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2011)

link to Cole World please


----------



## Egotism (Sep 20, 2011)

How is it Jay fault? Blame it on how the shipping was handled and the security of the retailers. By mid next year people will follow the Watch The Throne map on how your cd can't be leaked. Hell even Wayne tried to switch up at the last minute but it didn't work -___-


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> link to Cole World please



Link removed


----------



## Egotism (Sep 20, 2011)

Did cole did the production the "Cole World" song? Damn I love that beat


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole World is a solid album. 

Feeling Nobody's Perfect, DAAD3, Breakdown, and God's Gift at the moment.

That Gambino track is meh, he has some lines, but that's pretty much it. He doesn't really do anything else for me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

need a link for cole world

Also blaming jay is moronic, albums of other artists leak all d time including Jay's..guess he's to blame for that too.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> need a link for cole world
> 
> Also blaming jay is moronic, albums of other artists leak all d time including Jay's..guess he's to blame for that too.



i guess u ignored my post. the download is on the first page on the website i posted.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so proud of Cole for creating an album this great. Coley Cole really kept his best stuff unreleased. I'd say overall it's like stated, a damn solid album. Love. I'd say this beats WTT. Can't Get Enough even sounds better.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole World > Tha Carter 4, Finally Famous, Rolling Papers, Lasers, R.E.D.
WTT > COle World.

Drake is up next isn't he?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm gonna rep everyone that provided me with a link later. Thanks.

I know his 2nd album will be even better & he said it's already ready to go..if sideline story does well commercially, you can expect next album in like 7/8 months..


----------



## Egotism (Sep 20, 2011)

I think he will get a 2nd album. Wale had poor album sales and he is releasing his 2nd in November. Hell Big Sean is still kicking it. I think Jay will kick it up a notch on getting Cole's name out there the 2nd go around


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

Rise and Shine sounds should have been called Super Simba. That's exactly what it is. Great song. I'd say there's not 1 song on the album I don't "like". Everything on the standard album I can stand (well unless it's Daddy's Little Girl and that other track down there). It's either Cole's energy, voice, just something that makes that makes the song good. I'm not even going to get into if it's a classic, I'll say it's a great album.

My favorites are Nobody's Perfect, Rise and Shine, Dollars and Dream III, Cole World ("Cole World, Cole Life, Cole Blooded, I be on my shit, and look at, all the hoes love it" should have been the hook, because of that part I listen to the song) is the best part about that song) and Sideline Story.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 20, 2011)

Checkin out Cole World right now!

6 in the morning and probably got to go to work before long. Hopefully I have time for it all.

Only heard the Intro so far. Not bad at all.

D&DIII.......5/5. Sick song. Damn this is what I was lookin for from Cole.

Sideline Story.....SMH. What a nice ass beat. Ditto what I said for D&DIII.

Finishin up Cole World. Worst song on the album so far and yes I mean even worse than his other releases he already put out. The only one so far that probably won't end up on the iPod. One thing I did like was what he did with the beat during the hook. Otherwise the beat sucked and the song was meh....

Nobody's Perfect is another song that won't make the cut. Beat was pretty good and Cole sounded good but I didn't like the hook at all. Kind of turned me off of the song.

Never Told was kind of boring. Just seemed to fall flat. I did like the beat but meh....

Rise And Shine.....Unsure about this one. Will need to listen some more. Wasn't liking the beat but it was growin on me near the end. Also I haven't really been mentioning lyrics and stuff because Cole always does that well. So mainly its about production and hooks in my review of this stuff.

Gods Gift had Cole soundin good and the hook was one of the better ones IMO. Problem was the beat. Kind of annoying. Album is going downhill 

Breakdown. Was really feelin this one. Really felt that emotion you get from Cole on some of his tracks. On a first listen this is one of my favorites from the album.

Nothing Lasts Forever had a smooth beat and Cole sounded good. The hook again.....Not that into it. Wasn't terrible and could grow on me more. Started to grow on me as the song went on.

Daddy's Little Girl was kind of meh. Beat was weak and the song was pretty boring.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

Something I just thought of. I don't know why but Cole is probably the only artist I know that has a lot of songs where I love the first verse and hook then I don't hesr the rest. Idk why


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 20, 2011)

Aight so 2 things.

1. What is the actual tracklist of this album? The version I found didn't have Cheer Up but it had Work Out and Who Dat. The rest pretty much followed what the dopehood.com link said.

2. Overall I would say the album was good, but never really reached great. Not something I would call my friends excited about but it definitely had some very strong Cole songs. My favorites should be pretty obvious from the review above. Barring of course, some of the songs that have been out already like Lights Please. 

Still have to give the album more of a listen to form my ending opinion but this is what I thought off of my first run through.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 20, 2011)

telling you 200k, but wouldnt be surprised at 700k 

out of all the new artist reviews on a album i think (nikki,drake,sean,drake) he has the best review


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't be the only one who feels Never Told?



			
				 Cyphon said:
			
		

> Cheer Up but it had Work Out and Who Dat. The rest pretty much followed what the dopehood.com link said.
> 
> 2. Overall I would say the album was good, but never really reached great. Not something I would call my friends excited about but it definitely had some very strong Cole songs. My favorites should be pretty obvious from the review above. Barring of course, some of the songs that have been out already like Lights Please.
> 
> Still have to give the album more of a listen to form my ending opinion but this is what I thought off of my first run through.



The original leak had the tracklisting as this:

01. Intro
02. Dollar and a Dream III
03. Can’t Get Enough ft. Trey Songz
04. Lights Please
05. Interlude
06. Sideline Story
07. Mr. Nice Watch ft. Jay-Z
08. Cole World
09. In The Morning ft. Drake
10. Lost Ones
11. Nobody's Perfect ft Missy Elliott
12. Never Told [Prod By No I.D.]
13. Rise and Shine
14. God's Gift
15. Breakdown
16. Nothing Lasts Forever
17. Daddy's Little Girl


----------



## Fraust (Sep 20, 2011)

Album is easily great, or above, for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole's album is fucking SICK. Finally a album I can just listen all the way through!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

I've listened to it all for a couple of times now, everything included, I'm giving it a 9/10.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Finally a album I can just listen all the way through!



So you didn't listen all the way through when you play The Eminem Show???


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Currently still listening, the album's dope as fuck.

Quotables all around, dope production, versatility/range of subjects..

so far D&ADIII, Sideline Story & Breakdown are my shit...

All I can say is, this album will get so many rotations from me.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> So you didn't listen all the way through when you play The Eminem Show???



Eminem is a legend but he has so many skips in his albums.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 20, 2011)

Rap album of the year? (if Food and Liquor II doesn't get released, which it won't)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Daddy's Girl just came on, this shit's dope!!

Shit, Fifa 12 & Gears Of War III are in the way so I won't cop the album 1st week but I'm gonna buy two of them like on the 3rd or 4th week to make it up.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole World, no Blanket. 

This shit is banging.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

Listening to this album I realised Cole is more Pac than Nas or Jay. He might not be on par as an MC to those two, but unlike those two, he gets that emotion out like no other, like Pac did. Just listen to Breakdown and Lost Ones etc.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

As I said above, Breakdown is my shit..Lost Ones is a fav also but I knew it from before that's why I didn't mention it..

The whole album is sick..Mr Nice Watch is growing on me still find it out of place though..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiTBkBEnpgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

"I'll be out in France, 
where the fans, throw their hands like Pacquiao, 
not coz my looks, coz my hooks could knock Rocky out."


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea styles ripped that free style


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> "I'll be out in France,
> where the fans, throw their hands like Pacquiao,
> not coz my looks, coz my hooks could knock Rocky out."



J. Cole 

quotables all around.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Yea styles ripped that free style



He did.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

Final version, idk if it wasn't leak, I think a lot would be saying this was the best off the album:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqojMweqlVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Sideline Story probably my fav track at the moment..

''no pain, no gain, i blow brains, cobain
throw flames, liu kang, the coach ain't help out, so i call my own shots
i'm david blaine, i'm breakin' out of my own box''



I agree with Cy, ''Cole World'' is the weakest song on the album. But unlike him I like ''Daddy's Girl''..Also, I like the new mixing on ''Lost Ones & Lights Please''..Should've added/changed a verse at least on them..

I think the album could've done without ''In The Morning''..''Like A Star'' would've been much better in it's place, not that I don't like ''In The Morning'' it's just, it's old/we all know it..it's been in 2 of his mixtapes and the album already had ''Lights Please'' plus ''Lost Ones'' leaked ages ago so it feels like 3 old songs..with ''In The Morning'' being the weakest, replacing it with something like ''Like a Star'' would've been only right/logical.

''Never Told'' is mad dope as well.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

The track Coleworld has some dope lines though, don't dislike it like many do. Maybe the beat is a turn off.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 20, 2011)

intro to cole world had me laughing
time for track two


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, I'm getting some hate on Facebook after saying I downloaded the leak. Even though I'm buying the album.

There are some fans that aren't listening to it until they buy it.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 20, 2011)

>No one talking about the Phonte album that leaked.

I suppose this is the culmination of two years of conversation.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Man, I'm getting some hate on Facebook after saying I downloaded the leak. Even though I'm buying the album.
> 
> There are some fans that aren't listening to it until they buy it.



Stans. 

Why would you post that on FB anyway? 

Just delete the post and replace it with ''Eagerly awaiting Cole World''.

That should settle a few.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 20, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> >No one talking about the Phonte album that leaked.
> 
> I suppose this is the culmination of two years of conversation.



That's what's up. How is it?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Stans.
> 
> Why would you post that on FB anyway?
> 
> ...



I update my thoughts regularly 

Lol, it cooled down. 

I'm gonna put "Eagerly waiting" in a couple days, haha.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Cole World > Tha Carter 4, Finally Famous, Rolling Papers, Lasers, R.E.D.
> WTT > COle World.
> 
> Drake is up next isn't he?



I expect Take Care to trump all of them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2011)

Just heard a few tracks, and Cole World is actually really good.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Just heard a few tracks, and Cole World is actually really good.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't bring myself to listen to anything else.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> I expect Take Care to trump all of them.



Really? Cole to be trumped by Drake? Lolz


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Cole to be trumped by Drake? Lolz



My expectations for Cole World were pretty low. But you're saying that as if that's hard to believe. Drake makes good music too, bruh.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Drake makes good music too, bruh.



Though I never could bring myself to care for Drake, what Mike/Goob says is true.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

I will give it a 8.5/10. Great album. 
I can listen to all the songs but there are some parts I didn't like much. Overall good solid album.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 20, 2011)

Drake has a good song here and there but a whole album worth? Nah you foos. No way his album will be better than Cole World.

So I am kinda mad because I thought I had most of the album on my Pod but some shit didn't add itself. Anyway *Breakdown* did get added and that song grew on me as I listened today. 

I also agree with Point Blank. Lost Ones new mix added something fresh and it sounds good. As for the In The Morning....I still rock to it but I liked it better without Drake. His vs wasn't that good and it kind of drug the song down.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> My expectations for Cole World were pretty low. But you're saying that as if that's hard to believe. Drake makes good music too, bruh.



Makes some decent music but his first album was below average. His problem is he never has a whole album worth of shit. Same with his old mixtapes.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Forgot Cats & Dogs drops the same day as Cole World.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Makes some decent music but his first album was below average. His problem is he never has a whole album worth of shit. Same with his old mixtapes.



I didn't really like his first album either. I was referring to Take Care. All of the tracks that he's leaked are quality.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Drake has a good song here and there but a whole album worth? Nah you foos. No way his album will be better than Cole World.
> 
> So I am kinda mad because I thought I had most of the album on my Pod but some shit didn't add itself. Anyway *Breakdown* did get added and that song grew on me as I listened today.
> 
> I also agree with Point Blank. Lost Ones new mix added something fresh and it sounds good. As for the In The Morning....I still rock to it but I liked it better without Drake. His vs wasn't that good and it kind of drug the song down.



What did you think of Nobody's Perfect and Never Told?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 20, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> What did you think of Nobody's Perfect and Never Told?



I have only heard each of them once and this was what I said this morning

"Nobody's Perfect is another song that won't make the cut. Beat was pretty good and Cole sounded good but I didn't like the hook at all. Kind of turned me off of the song.

Never Told was kind of boring. Just seemed to fall flat. I did like the beat but meh...."

I will have to listen again though.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

I think they'll grow on you. I especially like Never Told, something different from Cole, but still feels like Cole.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 20, 2011)

Listened a couple more times on youtube. I like Nobody's Perfect even less now.

Never Told I take back what I said though. I am kind of diggin it now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

Told you never toldz dope


----------



## Fraust (Sep 20, 2011)

I like every song. I'm happy they didn't include Work Out, I don't even want that on my iTunes.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

The most impressive thing about the album is that Cole produced 95% of it and it's so musical, he's gone up a level production wise and will likely improve further.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 20, 2011)

Sideline Story's composition impressed me every time. And the way DAADIII opens, with that kinda Disney/Epic type of anticipating beat, I don't know how to define it, but it's beautiful.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole World is dope.
Brb jizzing.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2011)

I jizz when I hear the tune of God's gift.


----------



## αce (Sep 20, 2011)

You can hear the beat of Money Cash Hoes in the beggining of Rise and Shine


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2011)

That's from a Jay-Z documentary and in it Jay just finished performing that song and he's talking about a future kid he'll sign, J Cole ends up being that kid.

Since people like Cole World I have to ask this, compared to what you all thought about this next project I wonder what the response will be

Cole World vs Elmatic


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Elmatic from a technical standpoint, but it doesn't have much replay value to me now. It's not as original as Cole World too for me. In a few days though, I'll probably say Cole World.

But yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Nas is going to be performing a free concert for the students at a uni near me. My homie got me a ticket, so hyped!

Seen Nas live before, but still.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2011)

Elmatic isn't even the best hip hop album of the year


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2011)

Return of 4eva is easily superior

now that's my vote for best hip hop album so far


----------



## Kameil (Sep 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Return of 4eva is easily superior
> 
> now that's my vote for best hip hop album so far



Haha.....

Section 80 > No York > 2011


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2011)

We should do a top 10 album of the year thing in here, by the end of the year.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Why do I like "Never Told" & "Daddy's Little Girl" so much?

This shit just sounds nice..Eazy on the ears..It's crazy, I'm in love with them tracks


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Rise and Shine needs to be renamed "Simba's Rage".
> God's Gift needs to be renamed "Reign of Simba".
> 
> That's all I could think of when I heard those tracks.



Do you live in a farm or something? You're so disconnected from the real world, I'm surprised you haven't asked for a track to be retitled ''Hakuna Matata''.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Daddy's Little Girl is going to be huge Live..It's the perfect sing along song



As ashamed as I should be of saying this, it's my favorite song on the album. Smoked weed all night to it, me & my girl fell asleep to it.

As you said, great sing along tune, it's gonna be massive live. The females are gonna get behind it, thug dudes will whistle/nod to it and the weed smokers gonna love it(I can testify). lol. A lot of people under rate the importance of an appealing sing along track.

Dude delivered a good album, easily one of the best debuts in recent years, for his sake it better be successful sales wise.

Now, can someone hit me with a link for the Phonte leak?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 21, 2011)

De La v Fela (Amerigo Gazaway).


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2011)

Damn Coleworld so much better when you use good headphones.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Rise and Shine needs to be renamed "Simba's Rage".
> God's Gift needs to be renamed "Reign of Simba".



Read below:



Super Goob said:


> Noooooooo .


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I agree, preferred Mufasa.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Damn Coleworld so much better when you use good headphones.



But ofcourse. Every new album I get I spin it in my headphones first. So much better. Doing it with Cole world right this second, 2nd time listening and yeah still solid.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Scar > Mufasa. Yo'


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2011)

I call bullshit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Who's responsible for Mufasa's demise? Who had hyenas has minions? Who had a tripple O.G. scar on their face?

That's right.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> But ofcourse. Every new album I get I spin it in my headphones first. So much better. Doing it with Cole world right this second, 2nd time listening and yeah still solid.



Yeah that's what I do, but when I posted that was listening to the songs randomly on laptop without headphones.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2011)

This was posted on rapgenius about the subject

"Scar is more like Lil Wayne tbh. If Cole is Simba and Jay-Z is Mufasa then yeah he's Wayne if you put it together. He took over when Mufasa died and Simba returned and rightfully took his earned spot. Not saying Wayne killed Jay but in mainstream rap he's making the most and doing a crazy amount like Jay used to, no mention about talent or lyrics. Cole needs to rightfully grab what is his. Probably going to take a few albums to do so. While it is a great intro to it all it's not perfect. Most won't even hear this album."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

KN it looks like you took this simba shit too seriously..we were just fucking around..I don't even think Cole gives this shit much attention


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2011)

You responded before I edited it. That was from Rapgenius. There was a long topic on the subject.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol. This album gets better with each listen.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 21, 2011)

Return of 4eva is crazy good to

check it out


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've been in this thread but I just had to say Cole World was fucking solid! Met my expectations, though a few things could've either stayed the same ("Lost Ones" and "Lights Please") or I wish the album didn't leak. I mean, as much as I want Cole to do Wayne #s, I can't see that happen, especially after that.

Also, I'm sure I missed out on the debates and praises/complaints about Watch The Throne, but that album is a fucking masterpiece! It has been on continuous spin (all tracks) since the day it leaked and it has given me a lot of inspiration.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2011)

WTT a masterpiece?

lol. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't call WTT a masterpiece but I do feel it will have a lot of longevity. In a couple years it will probably be highly regarded.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Nas was pretty good tonight, seemed like he was in a rush though.

We dipped after he was done performing, lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2011)

WTT was meh. 3 or 4 tracks I listen to.

The more I listen to Cole World the more Sideline Story grows on me and I already regarded it as possibly the best song on the album. Shit actually reminds me of old school "classics" like a Dead Presidents or stuff like that.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2011)

Lucifer your Fugazi set is the best set


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2011)

Just listened to Ray J talk about Fab.
Who the fuck does he think he is.

sigh


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Lucifer your Fugazi set is the best set



Tumblr has gifs for everything.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> WTT was meh. 3 or 4 tracks I listen to.
> 
> The more I listen to Cole World the more Sideline Story grows on me and I already regarded it as possibly the best song on the album. Shit actually reminds me of old school "classics" like a Dead Presidents or stuff like that.



It's Cole's favourite track too. Definitely the best rap song on the album.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

Easily the best song on the album.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2011)

I dunno, today I'm kinda leaning towards Breakdown.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2011)

I am big on Breakdown too. Never Told continues to play more also.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 21, 2011)

Every song gets better the more you listen to it. Cole World is even becoming very likable for me. Even though I already have it, I'm excited to own the hard copy.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 21, 2011)

My favorite track is Nobody's Perfect.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree. 

It's one of those albums that I can just play anytime like for example when I'm on my 360. There's few albums I'd let play all the way over without really stopping and this has been included. So far the only rap albums I can do that with are

- Food and Liquor
- The Cool
- Ready to Die
- Life After Death
- Reasonable Doubt
- The Blueprint
- The Black Album 
- Cole World

I don't think I can even listen to any Kanye albums from beginning to end while I'm playing my games.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 21, 2011)

Now I'm ready for Drake to release Take Care, I really eager to hear that more than I was to hear Cole World, because J.Cole never fails to impress me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2011)

I will say I do like every song. Didn't expect that because he was talking about having to make radio friendly tracks.

For Take Care, those released tracks have me hyped (Marvin's Room, Dreams Money Can Buy, Headlines, Club Paradise). I expect some RnB but I listen to that too.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 21, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> I will say I do like every song. Didn't expect that because he was talking about having to make radio friendly tracks.
> 
> For Take Care, those released tracks have me hyped (Marvin's Room, Dreams Money Can Buy, Headlines, Club Paradise). I expect some RnB but I listen to that too.



Drake is always consistent, many people don't like to admit that


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 22, 2011)

Rannic said:


> My favorite track is Nobody's Perfect.



That was one of the worst mang 

Interesting to see the wide range of what people enjoyed from Cole so far.

Also I agree that Drake is consistent. Consistently average that is. 

Listening to the album as a whole I don't mind his singles so much anymore. I mean I always enjoyed them as songs but I didn't enjoy that Cole was making them album songs. I think he did manage to find a balance but the problem is balance doesn't make a classic and that is what his goal was. IMO he failed at that. He was aiming for sales too though.....Results still pending. 

At this point I have 10 songs from his album in rotation which isn't bad at all. That blows away most other artists.

So I got a question or 2.

1. If Cole were to put out these songs as singles and not include them on his album do you think that would hurt his sales? Like would casual fans who were loving the catchiness go out and buy it if they knew those songs wouldn't be there?

If so would you prefer he did it that way? Or any artist for that matter. Release some songs to really draw fans in and then give them the "real" you on the album.

2. If he had an album full of songs like Sideline Story and D&DIII and then had like 3 bonus songs (lets say Can't Get Enough, Work Out and Mr. Nice Watch) would you still label it a classic or would the bonuses count against the main body of work?

3. Given all that do you think it would be smart to combine the above ideas? Put out the singles to get new fans hyped and then when it is CD time do your main CD and then have a bonus CD with the few singles on it. 

In my mind right now I feel like a marketing genius because I personally would rate an album a classic if the main shit was classic material and then there was a bonus cd with a few junk songs so to speak. But I am tired and need sleep.

What do you guys think? Would it work and how do you personally feel about it? Would you look at it like I do or do you see it all as a collective work no matter how he organizes it?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2011)

Honestly, Cole World is 10x better than I thought it would be.

Dollar and a Dream III got to me.... hard


----------



## Rannic (Sep 22, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> That was one of the worst mang
> 
> Interesting to see the wide range of what people enjoyed from Cole so far.
> 
> ...



I still think he should have put "How High" out as single, everyone I know prefers it over "Can't Get Enough" and "Work Out". Matter of fact he could've put out "In the Morning" and capitalize off Drake. I don't what he was thinking about when it came to single selection.

But overall the album is solid, but I still rate Section 80 and Return of 4eva over for album of the year.

Sidenote: What happen to that Kendrick/Cole collab mixtape they have great musical chemistry

[YOUTUBE]BQDF3NUheZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lyAmBJxBhFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

I liked Section80 but I don't think it's better than Cole World..it lacked direction, was awkward at times..

Returnof4eva has a stronger case..


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

J.Cole and Lamar are doing an ALBUM, initially it was suppose to be a mixtape but Cole said:



> “I’m not settling for a mixtape because I feel we’re too talented for that and the music we’ve made so far is too good. I want to build. Even if it takes 9-10 months whatever, I feel like the final outcome of that project is something that hip hop needs.”





So Cole's next album is a collab. This should shit over WTT, even though WTT was a good album.




Cyphon said:


> That was one of the worst mang
> 
> Interesting to see the wide range of what people enjoyed from Cole so far.
> 
> ...



He has to balance, right now attracting more fans, reacher a wider audience and getting radioplay and sales is more important than making a classic. You can make a classic with radio friendly songs, but Cole still learning.

Play the game to change it.

BTW you still unsure on Rise and Shine?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> J.Cole and Lamar are doing an ALBUM, initially it was suppose to be a mixtape but Cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I can't even begin to comprehend how much the album will blow my mind away.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 22, 2011)

This thread is on the wrong course.


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2011)

Stfu you annoying little cunt. 

So guys you dont like rise and shine?  thats top 3 easy . This album is amazing man.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheer up is my fav on Cole World. it have the feel a pac song to it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

Rise & Shine grew on me massively. Cheer up wasn't on the album I d/l'd.

I love the album..favs are:

Sideline Story
D&ADIII
Never Told
Daddy's Little Girl
Rise & Shine

Lights Please & Lost Ones are favourites too but those are old..


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Stfu you annoying little cunt.
> 
> So guys you dont like rise and shine?  thats top 3 easy . This album is amazing man.



What you talkin bout? I love Rise and Shine. That beat is killer and freaky. The chorus in the background reminds me of Writer's Block by Royce and Em. This has a more smooth feel to it though. Great song.

Rise and Shine
D&DIII
Sideline Story
Daddy's Little Girl

Those make the album for me. Rest are good but not as great


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

^we have similar taste.


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2011)

My favourite are

D&ADIII
Cole World 
Nobody's Perfect 
Rise & Shine 
Mr Nice Watch (this grew on me with each listen)


----------



## Kisame (Sep 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Stfu you annoying little cunt.



Haters gonna hate.

Meanwhile, you guys keep listening to that J. Cole song where he bites Eminem and steals one of his rhyme-schemes from "Criminal".

I mean I know J. Cole said he kept Em's lyrics on his bedroom wall but...


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 22, 2011)

Top 3 tracks for me would be

Dollar and a Dream III
Nothing Lasts Forever
Sideline Story or Breakdown. Liked them about equally.

The album is solid. Right up there with Return of 4eva for me. 8.5-9/10.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

Shark, seriously..take a kit kat break..go eat some crumpets and sip some tea or something..


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

Shark said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Meanwhile, you guys keep listening to that J. Cole song where he bites Eminem and steals one of his rhyme-schemes from "Criminal".
> 
> I mean I know J. Cole said he kept Em's lyrics on his bedroom wall but...



wut? You mad Coleworld > Recovery? 

Do you want us to keep listening to old em songs instead of the new era?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 22, 2011)

I liked Recovery, but just like with a lot of Em's stuff, some of it was just corny.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

Funny thing is, Em has bit off/drawn inspiration from so many dudes it's like..


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2011)

I liked Recovery but after a couple listens i couldn't listen to it anymore.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^we have similar taste.



It seems a lot of people have similar taste


----------



## Deweze (Sep 22, 2011)

Without masta ace where would em be?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

^Beat me to it..


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

Sideline Story
DAAD III
Never Told

Top 3 for me as of now.


----------



## αce (Sep 22, 2011)

There's actually an interview on youtube where EM says once he runs out of good rhymes he would start creating love songs. Back in 99
Explains Recovery perfectly.

Stop defending that shitty album.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

Get him back on drugs.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> I liked Recovery but after a couple listens i couldn't listen to it anymore.


That's fine.

But it's a problem if you could listen to Coleworld after more than those couple of listens.


♠Ace♠ said:


> There's actually an interview on youtube where EM says once he runs out of good rhymes he would start creating love songs. Back in 99
> Explains Recovery perfectly.
> 
> Stop defending that shitty album.


lol.

I never mentioned recovery, at all.

@ T.D.A I'm saying if you liked the bit where Cole bit Em you should like the original song more, I was just being on topic.

Old Em is God level, Recovery Eminem is not as good but he is still pretty high.

Of course everyone wants to jump in and say every bad thing possible about him and then label me as a cunt/troll/stan...

smh.

...Anyway, just finished listening to Cole world, really guys? It's decent but....


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

What song on Coleworld are you talking about? There's nothing on it like Criminal or a cover of it lol, so what do you mean by original?


----------



## Kisame (Sep 22, 2011)

Rise and Shine, bits of the 3rd verse.

By "original" I meant the Criminal song by Em.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

Think you're just picking at straws.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 22, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> BTW you still unsure on Rise and Shine?



Heard it a time or 2 more and still not feelin it. 

All the songs I definitely like:

DDIII
Sideline Story
Lights Please
Lost Ones
Never Told
Breakdown
Intro

I also listen to In The Morning, Can't Get Enough and Mr. Nice Watch but I don't like them as much as the ones above. 

I definitely don't like Cole World and Nobody's Perfect. Still giving the others a chance to grow. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Cheer up wasn't on the album I d/l'd.



Same here. The fuck is up?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

iTunes says not on the album. Workout was also dismissed from that specific link. Not that I mind.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 22, 2011)

Also, iTunes doesn't have "Nothing Lasts Forever" but "Who Dat" instead.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 22, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Same here. The fuck is up?



The dopehood link has it. Its also got Work out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2011)

Dollar and a Dream III
Rise and Shine
God's Gift
Nobody's Perfect (first verse)
Sideline Story
Mr. Nice Watch

I listen to those the most.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2011)

Breakdown 
Rise and Shine
Sideline Story
God's Gift
Lost Ones
Dollar and a Dream III (this track is so weird lol, it starts as one song, then like at the end you're thinking if it's the same song, smartly changes tune over the course of the track)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 23, 2011)

Now that I've heard the album on rotation for several hours I must say..

Though the album is rich ''musically' so to speak..There weren't many verses that jumped at me..Apart from Sideline Story..

He had/has much better verses on his mixtapes..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, what a fucking clown.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 23, 2011)

The 'pic' for Soulja boy.



coonin' yo..


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

I also love all the creative names he makes up to introduce himself.  I think cocaine biceps is my favorite


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Ghost got talent.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

oh yeah as a writer he's excellent, he's able to critically break a lot of things down while keeping up the slang at the outmost.  He needs to get picked up by a big time comedy show

listening to Cole World finally.  I'm really liking it, if it's released on vinyl I'll consider picking it up (don't buy cds no more)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 23, 2011)

^That was one of my favs 



Parallax said:


> listening to Cole World finally.  I'm really liking it, if it's released on vinyl I'll consider picking it up (don't buy cds no more)



Is that for aesthetic reasons or something else?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

the sound quality is much superior

plus if I buy music I like to have a tangible copy so iono Vinyl represents the best of both those requirements


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Nice Watch is now my most listened to song from the album. The beat grows severely, love it. Also Jay's verse and how the beat morphs when he is rapping just nasty. Just a nice fun song.

As for Drake I am looking forward to Take Care but after hearing Cole World I will say CW will end up being better. Then again idk. Drake's latest has been great so it'll be good. Just something about this album. It is a great mix of hip-hop, nonsense, real topics, just great. No it is not a classic but it is a really good album.  You can sort of hear the faults from track to track but it's all good. I wonder how Cole's next album will be. 

I also wonder how Food and Liquor 2 will be then again it is Lupe. I say Lasers doesn't count. It will probably come out next year. I don't believe it'll make it this year.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually thought that was one of the weakest songs :x

not that it was a bad song since I enjoyed that whole album.  I definitely plan to spin this the rest of the weekend to get a better feel for it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> the sound quality is much superior
> 
> plus if I buy music I like to have a tangible copy so iono Vinyl represents the best of both those requirements



Oh I see. man vinyl players must be expensive then..if not I might actually give this a try..

Mr Nice Watch grows the more you listen to it..I appreciate it now..


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

nah you just got to shop around I got mine for 60.

The main problem is you wanna get a really good set of speakers that can do analog inputs or at least buy a convertor for aux ports (not that much like 5 bucks for one)

records really vary in price from 11 to 40 bucks depending on the rarity of it.  Sometimes even more


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I actually thought that was one of the weakest songs :x
> 
> not that it was a bad song since I enjoyed that whole album.  I definitely plan to spin this the rest of the weekend to get a better feel for it




I didn't like it when I first heard it but after constant listens I love it now. Just one of those 'fun' songs.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I didn't like it when I first heard it but after constant listens I love it now. Just one of those 'fun' songs.



The exact same thing happened with that song. One of my favourites now. It grows and grows on you.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh I see. man vinyl players must be expensive then..if not I might actually give this a try..
> 
> *Mr Nice Watch grows the more you listen to it..I appreciate it now.*.



Yh bitch,  dudes were hating on me before, but I was just ahead of the curve.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

I missing out on a lot of great music. I have not listened to any new music since august, because my head phones are busted. I feel like a junkie with out his coke fix.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaMVjyjVbBA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





Vault said:


> The exact same thing happened with that song. One of my favourites now. It grows and grows on you.



I agree. Just something about it. 





Cyphon said:


> You know the part that really started drawing me into this song?
> 
> J Cole's first 4 bars or so.
> 
> ...


I agree the hook could be better but yeah Cole's confidence on these songs just make them far better simply because he sounds so raw.

And finally 



Here's a larger pic


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 24, 2011)

Drake looks like a slob/bum.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 24, 2011)

Drake look like a sleazy Persian salesman


----------



## Distance (Sep 24, 2011)

Cover looks interesting, but a bit out of place. Wonder what it symbolises.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2011)

Drake looks depressed as hell on the cover. He's taking that young king comment to heart. I thought that was a cover to a Tudors dvd season.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 24, 2011)

Seriously Drake your life can't be that fucking depressing all the time :/ He's been hanging around The Weeknd to long


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 24, 2011)

FUUUCk Cole world out already 

Need to pick up music again


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2011)

Cole World>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Deweze (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Shit was terrible. They said they weren't intending to sign new artists but his "talent was undeniable" or some shit. 

The Domo Genesis mixtape was kinda nice tbh.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Seriously Drake your life can't be that fucking depressing all the time :/ He's been hanging around The Weeknd to long



Could be. Can't help when you feel depressed. Money and hoes don't make everything better despite what 90% of rappers say


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 24, 2011)

Money & hoes is all I need. Like, honestly.

I got the fam & friends regardless. Hell, with money I can cancel them bitches & buy new ones if they get out of line. Gimme the money and if I'm depressed I'll buy my way out of depression. True story.



> Feels like it’s been so long. Is life moving so fast in this generation that when we desire something it begins to move in slow motion? Are we just used to getting what we want right away? Or do we require one another to feel right about all that is going on around us? Maybe our anticipation is justified by the fact that we genuinely cannot wait to share a moment again? Either way, your life and mine are scheduled to meet on October 24…I wouldn’t miss it for the world.
> 
> See you soon.
> 
> Drake



^Shit like that is mad lame though


----------



## Honzou (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol Drake is s pretty depressing rapper.

Do you guys see Frank Ocean leaving OddFuture? They're like the rap equivalent of the pusssucat dolls with one front runner and a bunch of nobodies.  I think if Frank wants to really be successful he needs to solo.

Nostalgia Ultra has been on rotation at my house for weeks now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2011)

> Now that TIP’s wrapping up the remainder of his sentence at the halfway house, he’s back at work and was recently spotted with Pharrell in the lab according to Rapradar. *T.I.’s new song, produced by Big K.R.I.T. drops Monday* just three days before he is officially a free man—again.



 Interesting..Krit producing for Tip..Gonna keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol I told yall that song was mad dope and was gonna be loved by the masses..instant hit..no surprised he made a vid for it..



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Daddy's Little Girl is going to be huge Live..It's the perfect sing along song, the audience gonna go crazy..he got the balance right with the rapping songs and then throwing something like that in there..
> 
> All you dudes that's looking to record your mixtapes take notes..you need at least one track like this..
> 
> I can already picture everybody singing this shit at one of his gigs.





Edit - T.D.A why you delete the link for the vid?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally listened to Cole World. Its a good album but not the classic that Cole was claiming it was gonna be. But then again couple o tracks had already leaked and judging from them the classic status wouldn't apply for Cole World anyway. Still a a solid 8/10-8.5/10

Fav track: Dollar & Dream III

And this may sound weird, but I seriously think The Warm Up > Cole World.


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 25, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Shit was terrible. They said they weren't intending to sign new artists but his "talent was undeniable" or some shit.
> 
> The Domo Genesis mixtape was kinda nice tbh.



They didnt sign anyone new, that song was tyler trolling everybody


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2011)

So I just seen some shit that had me rolling on the floor..

I had to post it:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 25, 2011)

on one of the previews for his album, they mentioned the references he made to Jay's/ other rappers' material..

It's not the first time he does it either..''Look but don't touch friend think twice''..comes to mind..

He implements those references well in his songs..they stay in context and are subtle yet noticeable enough for most fans to catch on..


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought this one of the funnier and creative sketch joints on a mixtape. Domo Genesis is a slept on rapper.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So I just seen some shit that had me rolling on the floor..
> 
> I had to post it:



I'm so tempted to use the phrase "rape goons on deck" in a song

Edit: "I go hard like Ray J's rape goons"


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2011)

Honzou? said:


> Lol Drake is s pretty depressing rapper.
> 
> Do you guys see Frank Ocean leaving OddFuture? They're like the rap equivalent of the pusssucat dolls with one front runner and a bunch of nobodies.  I think if Frank wants to really be successful he needs to solo.
> 
> Nostalgia Ultra has been on rotation at my house for weeks now.



You must have never listened to Odd Future, because each artist puts out decent to good music. Definitely not "nobodies."


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah but I can't help but to separate the two. Frank Ocean then there is Odd Future. If your first looking at him you would think he was solo and not in that group


----------



## Fraust (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't know he was in OddFuture, to agree with your point. I would never have guessed it either. Tyler to Frank Ocean is kinda weird to me, like straight raw to refined, imo.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2011)

They collaborate quite a bit


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afbh7ho-hHM[/YOUTUBE]
such an ill song.


----------



## itachi0982 (Sep 25, 2011)

And i feel like most people dont know most members of OF anyways and assume that its just rappers so im not suprised most people dont know that frank is in it because he doesnt rap and when most people hear OF they think Earl and Tyler, exept for the fans. Plus, Frank is signed to def jam so that gets in the way alot of the time and i think that affects him going on tour with them and some other things


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmw3xL-W13Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSwMP17B63k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gooc6NNDxaY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJCohBVey5I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJLZ6olhURQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOUjnYNL8Sc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiVQw0oLyAY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 26, 2011)

im loving cole world. sideline story, mr nice watch and dollar and a dream iii my favs so far


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

I gave Cole World a 4 on first listen.  As I listen to it more and more I think I may bump it up a 4.5


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2011)

4/5 or 4/10?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 26, 2011)

4/5 obviously. 

I'm also rating it a 4 or 4.5..or somewhere in between..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wu-Tang is for the children.

[YOUTUBE]TAIbkRvnRSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I would go as low as 3.5/5 and as high as 4.5/5 for Cole World. 

So 4 for arguments sake.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 4/5 or 4/10?



/5

that's my rating scale


----------



## Fraust (Sep 26, 2011)

4.5-4.8 for me. I honestly love it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 27, 2011)

time to get off of work and head down to best buy to pick up this j.cole CD

yes.. im one of the few who buys a whole album, no selective song buying/ itunes for me.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah i hate buying music like that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2011)

I already bought it off of itunes but I am buying a hard copy as well. Cole deserves it and it's good enough.

Also I love the song Sideline Story but whenever I hear it all I think is "damn this is a sad song". It's just a relatable song I guess.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought it off Amazon this morning. $10.99.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 27, 2011)

Cole World review. Most enjoyable at least


----------



## Deweze (Sep 27, 2011)

ball so hard that shit cray


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm about to read Big Ghost's review, man. I don't know why but I have to make sure that there's no disturbances, clutter or problems whenever I read this. I can tell this is going to be hilarious.

I'm already dying laughing, wow.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CA11T-3pAxk[/YOUTUBE]
Don't care for Weezy's verse


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm about to read Big Ghost's review, man. I don't know why but I have to make sure that there's no disturbances, clutter or problems whenever I read this. I can tell this is going to be hilarious.
> 
> I'm already dying laughing, wow.



Yo that intro is the funniest thing I've read in a while. Dem pictures


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 27, 2011)

Too lazy to go to the store right now but I will be buyin the album.

Readin that Ghost shit now. Already crackin up at this point:



> Jermaine lookin like he jus got violated in the showers n he tryin to figure out a way to explain it to his girl.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 27, 2011)

Finished the review. I definitely can't hate on what the man was saying but I do have a couple disagreements.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 27, 2011)

Got Cole World, it's sold out at most of the stores around here.


----------



## αce (Sep 27, 2011)

How are the sales holding up?


----------



## Honzou (Sep 27, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> You must have never listened to Odd Future, because each artist puts out decent to good music. Definitely not "nobodies."



Yup I can't say I have. Only Frank and Tyler and some Earl joints but my point is like with my ref. To the pussycat dolls, All of the girls on there also make good music but to the average person if you asked them who the members of Odd Future were they'd probably tell Tyler the Creator and those other guys.

 making a name for themselves to the 'mainstream' is what I'm trying to get at.

I haven't read back far enough, but did anyone talk about Ray J's goon status. His call to the radio station had me in tears.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 28, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> How are the sales holding up?



Ask again Thursday. 

Even if the CD are sold out in stores that don't mean anything. It was the same with Sean and his numbers wasn't strong.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Bought the Cole album today.

Listening through it as a whole in CD form I think I am going with 3.5/5. 

It really doesn't seem to have any real direction and there are too many old/average songs on there. Then you got the Cole World song which is just shit level. 

A couple of problems I think came up.

1. Cole was too good in his early material and it got played out and Cole is still on the same subject matter. Even though I don't get sick of it, it still isn't really "fresh" from him. 

2. This is his debut album and I think he got caught up too much in the hype and pulled in too many directions which is where the problem comes in with the cd having no real direction. First he was all about making a classic. Soundin like Kanye and Nas. Than Who Dat flopped and Jay told him you have to play the game to change the game. So he started makin shit like Work Out and Mr. Nice Watch. So now he gets stuck somewhere between Pac and fuckin Far East Movement. 

Usually if you want to draw in an audience you make 1 "hot" song to put out and than maybe your next single is some of your better shit. J Cole was fallin off and started flooding us with singles. Work Out, Can't Get Enough and Mr. Nice Watch were all out within like 2 or 3 months of each other right? 

So yeah, dude just couldn't pick a course and stick with it so this was the result. A mediocre debut. I jut wonder if we didn't already love him how we would have felt about this album. 


I dunno what to say about his 2nd album or where it should land but something in my gut says it will be a lot better. I think Cole is going to really find his lane and be more comfortable with this whole process.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe it'll be like his mixtapes where he progresses with each one.

If that's the case no one can be mad, 'cause this album wasn't bad.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 28, 2011)

My only problems with the album are: 

In the morning..seriously, that track was on two of his mixtapes..how you gonna throw it on the album breh?

Cole world..didn't like it.

That track with missy didn't do it for me.

Lights please..I've said it before, one of my fav cole tracks still is but it's old and the album could've done without it.

Can't get enough and work out are basically the same track over different beats..trey makes can't get enough more appealing though..but it's for the chicks..

Add in the morning and the other ones..it feels like it has way too many tracks catered to a female audience

I keep confusing rise and shine with god's gift so there must be something similar about them..

Overall I feel like way too many tracks are similar and the album could've done without the old known songs and with more "rapping" tracks and less female targeting..

Never told and daddy's girl are little gems though and I can't rate it below 4/5.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Bought the Cole album today.
> 
> Listening through it as a whole in CD form I think I am going with 3.5/5.


I think thats fair. I think the cd is really good when you compare it to mainstream "standards". You can pretty much play the whole thing through without skipping.  His crossover tracks are catchy without being retarded. All of this will give him a chance to do acceptable numbers.

The problem is that he just has better stuff on his mixtapes. Once the tracks on Cole World were no longer new to me, I just wanted to go back and listen to his older work. If I was to make a Best of J. Cole playlist, only 3 tracks would come off his latest album. I just get this feeling that this was manufactured to be something greater than it really is. 

But I'm still going to buy this album to support the artist.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2011)

I think a 3.5 is pretty reasonable.  My rating still stands at a 4, probably not gonna give it a 5/5 ( I very rarely give that rating)

it's better than his mixtapes, but then again I really don't like mistakes

it's like hey let's give out solid performances with really shitty/sloppy/lo fi mediocre production.  You aren't a garage band this doesn't work for you


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2011)

Kittan said:


> [YOUTUBE]CA11T-3pAxk[/YOUTUBE]
> Don't care for Weezy's verse



Heard it. Beat was nice till it started to sound like farts. Then it just destroyed the song


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC8qS7j24qI&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]

This is fire!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf8dz9o5bxs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Sep 28, 2011)

kanye west on the remix


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 28, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Never told and daddy's girl are little gems though and I can't rate it below 4/5.



DLG isn't even on there though. At least not on the copy I bought. 



LayZ said:


> I think the cd is really good when you compare it to mainstream "standards".



This is true but do you rate it that way or against what you expect from Cole? Against mainstream standards I would probably go 4.5/5 or even give it a 5. 

Against my expectations is more where I come with the 3.5.



> You can pretty much play the whole thing through without skipping.



This actually is mostly true for me. I woukd skip Cole World and Nobody's Perfect every time though.



> If I was to make a Best of J. Cole playlist, only 3 tracks would come off his latest album.



Which 3?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 28, 2011)

@Deweze and AP - I just finished reviewing the new stuff you guys had posted.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha, oh shit.

Edit: Also after listening to WTT again, I like it a lot more.  2.5-3/5.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Which 3?



Well "Lights Please" and "In the Morning" would be on from other mixtapes.  And "Nothing Last Forever" isn't on the retail copies I've seen. So....

Breakdown
Rise and Shine
Lost Ones

Thats just my opinion if I had to make a "best of" playlist.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 28, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Well "Lights Please" and "In the Morning" would be on from other mixtapes.  And "Nothing Last Forever" isn't on the retail copies I've seen. So....
> 
> Breakdown
> Rise and Shine
> ...



I can dig Breakdown and Lost Ones. I would replace R&S with Sideline Story though. 

Speakin of best of, if you (or anyone who wants to answer) had to make a J Cole Illmatic out of all his material which 10 songs would you choose?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2011)

The Badness
Lights Please
Sideline Story
Nothing Lasts Forever
College Boy
Return of Simba
Dollar and a Dream III
Back to the Topic
Dead Presidents II
Killers


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2011)

> "Watch for J. Cole to debut atop the Billboard 200 next week with his first album "Cole World: the Sideline Story," which could move as many as 240,000 to 250,000 copies by week's end on Oct. 2, so say industry prognosticators."





Cole World!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2011)

whoa that was unexpected to say the least


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2011)

Picked up Cole World today. Def liked this album enough to buy a real copy!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2011)

Cole's going to improve with his next album, he'll get a larger fanbase with this, he'll be respected more for what he's done and he'll finally get a greater push as well. All in all after the delays, the crap that people said about him, the lack of any amazing singles, RocNation situations, even the fact that the album isn't a classic the guy is really selling 240k....wow.....just imagine this guy in the future with more of that backing him. Even Lupe sold 204k for Lasers, Wiz sold 197k, so really I can see Cole blowing up pretty nicely once he's got his fitting. 

Awesome.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol at "the fact that the album isn't a classic"..that isn't a factor homie..you make it sound as if classics are dropped left to right and only classics get the numbers..

Smh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol at the fact that the album isn't a classic..that isn't a factor homie..you make it sound as of classics are dropped left to right and only classics get the numbers..
> 
> Smh.


That's not what I was saying. I mentioned that because based on all the things that went on with his album, including the fact it's not a classic like he said, he still will end up selling 250k. I didn't say that only classic gave out numbers, I was mentioning all the negatives surrounding Cole's situation to get this album out and then out of nowhere this comes, even because of all that Cole still gets numbers. 

You're looking too deep into it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh alright. I get it now. My bad..

I still don't think it not being a classic is a  "negative" per se..I mean you can make a good album without it being a classic and if we suddenly started to judge rappers by the classic standard..well..

I mean if everything is or should be a classic..nothing is a classic..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh alright. I get it now. My bad..
> 
> I still don't think it not being a classic is a  "negative" per se..I mean you can make a good album without it being a classic and if we suddenly started to judge rappers by the classic standard..well..
> 
> I mean if everything is or should be a classic..nothing is a classic..



I'm saying it's a negative because all the comments about it being a classic were everywhere, even on the reviews they mentioned it. I don't think an album needs to be a classic either. Just a really good album if not great album. I'd say this qualifies as that. I mean classics are hard to put out but I really don't know that many rappers that constantly said they'd put out a classic like Cole has. 

But yeah classics aren't easy to do. He did great for what he had and what he's come across even the numbers suggest that so I'd say that's great. Through all he went up against Cole really showed that you can come out on top. I'm honestly wondering where he'll be years down the road from now. I can honestly see the guy being the Ye as that rapper and producer at the top of the game for this gen. His productions have greatly improved as well, he has a bright future.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you all think the leak did towards his sells, did it help or hinder?

For whatever reason this is one of the few times I think the album leaking actually helped..there were too many doubts/question marks regarding the overall album quality partially due to the singles..but then the album leaked and most liked it..


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Cy DLG ain't on the album?..that's fucked..can you drop the official track list..I'm going off the leak I d/l'd..


 
Intro
D&DIII
Can't Get Enough
Lights Please
Interlude
Sideline Story
Mr. Nice Watch
Cole World
In The Morning (Ft. The Kitten Whisperer )
Lost Ones
Nobody's Perfect
Never Told
Rise And Shine
God's Gift
Breakdown
Workout (Bonus)


----------



## Egotism (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn big sean cole putting up numbers like this with no promo, means your career is on the line.                   With your next album -_____-


----------



## Egotism (Sep 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> What do you all think the leak did towards his sells, did it help or hinder?
> 
> For whatever reason this is one of the few times I think the album leaking actually helped..there were too many doubts/question marks regarding the overall album quality partially due to the singles..but then the album leaked and most liked it..



It helped. Took over twitter for some days, people posting pictures of them self buying it on tumblr, and people quoting lyrics on facebook open everybody up. Jay finally has an artist other than kanye he can move on with


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 29, 2011)

Found this pretty funny


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I swear on my mother's I was gonna post this shit the first time I heard the track..
> 
> That shit was lame as hell, I thought ''did he really say that?''..it's just like that.."'No sweat like a headband'' shit he said on Premeditated Murder..
> 
> smh.



Same here. No joke.


So there are rumors of a Wayne/Minaj sextape comin out. First question I thought:

Which of the 2 will Drake be more excited to see naked?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 29, 2011)

As if Drake hasn't already seen Wayne naked


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]brJv_9ndIvE[/YOUTUBE]

Yes


----------



## Mongolia (Sep 29, 2011)

This man is a lyrical genius: Link removed

Dayummm


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 29, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> As if Drake hasn't already seen Wayne naked





**


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't even know if I would even be willing to watch that sex tape


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd watch it if they could put a black bar over Wayne's whole body.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c4y-w9eIaUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't even know if I would even be willing to watch that sex tape



I would out of pure animalistic curiosity. 

Wayne would mess it up but Nikki has


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the leak helped Cole. I was honestly going to buy 1 album but I am now buying 2 because of the quality. 

As for the sextape I'd watch to laugh and see Nikki. Back then she was great looking. Though I'd imagine it would be hilarious to see Wayne. He'd have his tongue hanging out with a goofy expression like that infamous image of Rock Lee fucking Tsunade.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

ewwww

that's just

ewwww


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel violated reading that


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 29, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think the leak helped Cole. I was honestly going to nuy 1 album but I am not buying 2 because of the quality.
> 
> As for the sextape I'd watch to laugh and see Nikki. Back then she was great looking. Though I'd imagine it would be hilarious to see Wayne. He'd have his tongue hanging out with a goofy expression like that infamous image of Rock Lee fucking Tsunade.



The fuck are you mans looking at.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The fuck are you mans looking at.



There's an image that has been around since 2005 that has Lee with his tongue hanging out looking retarded. Like classic MJ. I always wondered where it was from, it's hilarious. Anyway found out it's from some forbidden image. Either way I'm sure most have seen the image but just not sure where it comes from. It's been in people's avatars for years.

EDIT: So I bought Cole World today at Best Buy. See, I bought the album off of itunes but I ended up getting the edited version. I emailed them and I'm getting my refund. I just happened to be at Best Buy today, saw the album, picked it up. I'm pleased.


----------



## Deweze (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Sep 30, 2011)

What image?

Post it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2011)

So listened to Cole world 4 times today in the car (Lots of driving ) and I fucking love this CD. Best CD I heard in a long time, long long long time. Don't get the hate for Cole World track either, shit is dope. Only track I probably don't love is Nobody's perfect and not a huge fan of Breakdown.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get the hate for Cole World track either, *shit* is dope.



Only word I agree with in this whole sentence. 

That track is probably the worst track J Cole has ever made, let alone just on this CD. Only competitor I can think of off the top is that song he had called Disgusting.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't know what's so bad about it. Love the beat, love the flow, the lyrics are fine. Breakdown/Nobody's Perfect are weaker IMO.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 1, 2011)

> On Wednesday September 14, Brooklyn, New York emcee Masta Ace confirmed, via Twitter, that his collaboration album with MF DOOM is complete. Ace noted that he "handed in" the project, although label and release date information is still pending.
> 
> The project is said to be called MA DOOM: Son of Yvonne, playing off of both veteran emcees' names. Earlier this year, reports indicated that the collaboration features productions from DOOM and rhymes from Ace, as the pair leaked "PBS," which reportedly will not be included on the album.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 1, 2011)

Cole World is better than Mr. Nice Watch. Yea I said it!


----------



## Vault (Oct 1, 2011)

Cole world, Cole life, Cole blooded  haters gonna hate.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2011)

Cyphon - Guess we just gonna disagree. Love the chorus, love the beat, love the flow. Breakdown is a meh beat, boring subject matter, and eh flow. 

Also love Nice Watch. Glad to see how much different in opinion, mean dude makes music that's pretty diverse.


----------



## little nin (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for knocking my hopes down of the album before I listen guys .

Tried picking it up today but HMV didn't have it. Couldn't be bothered to walk somewhere else and go get it 

Next week though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2011)

How ill is this pic?



Might use it for my next set.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2011)

The challenge now for Cole is to move onto other topics, the topics in the album may have been done already on his mixtapes but it was understandable since it's his debut album.


----------



## Distance (Oct 1, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> How ill is this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Might use it for my next set.



"Been hot since the days of cassette tapes."


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 1, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The challenge now for Cole is to move onto other topics, the topics in the album may have been done already on his mixtapes but it was understandable since it's his debut album.



I get a feeling he'll talk about Drake-type things for his next album. You know Drake, he always talks about the repercussions of fame and what's changed with it along with the girls, people, just him living that celebrity lifestyle and it seems as though dude cannot handle it. I get a feeling Cole will talk a good amount about his change in the next album although I'm sure it won't be defenseless as Drake. As much as I like Drake's newest stuff dude looks like he really cannot handle the fame and he wants to breakdown and cry. I mean damn. Cole's too hard for that. He'll morph it to his own Coley Cole style and it'll still be him.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 1, 2011)

That feeling when you're making an awesome beat = Priceless

For everything else there's master card


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2011)

> Tatt my name on you girl so I know it's real.






> Fabolous
> #TattMyFuckinNameGirlLetMeKnowItsReal instagr.am/p/Orqt1/





> JColeNC J. Cole
> So I know its real yfrog.com/mesd0dij



So from what I gather that shit been trending since yesterday..already two tattoos, that I've seen, could be more..how many dumb bitches will get the name of rappers inked on them by the time the weekend's finished?

All because of a Drake/Rick Ross line/song. Hip-hop does some weird shit to people.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 1, 2011)

So, 9th Wonder's album.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 1, 2011)

This is from 2009 but its still fire.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwqK0rMoJ3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2011)

Enough of the J. Cole talk for a minute..it's monopolized the thread for awhile..we might get back to it when his official numbers come out..but for now let's take a breather please..

Remember there's a J. Cole appreciation thread in this section.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah

I want more news on that MF Doom/Masta Ace album

Doom hasn't put out anything in years I hope he still has it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Disgusting at least had an alright/listenable beat..



Weren't you the dude saying Wayne and Jeezy are dope or something? Psh boy please, those lines don't ruin song. It's dope, haters gonna hate


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 1, 2011)

ad hominem.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah
> 
> I want more news on that MF Doom/Masta Ace album
> 
> Doom hasn't put out anything in years I hope he still has it



There's also Swift & Changeable (Doom and Ghostface) coming out on October 11th.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2011)

Crazymtf  That better not be a serious reply..

Smh at implying dopeness is solely defined by lyrics..also..smh at the suggestion..Wayne and jeezy can't be declared dope because of some sub par verses..last but not least..smt at assuming that because you can ride to/listen to and like some of an artist's material..you generally hold them in high regard..

When  I quoted you though..it was a specific thing..you said that the lyrics on that track are fine..to which I presented evidence that points otherwise..Jeezy and or Wayne would tear up the lyrics I presented..any day..

And lol at questioning my diverse appreciation of hip hop artists as a rebuttal for me showing you j cole is spitting some candy doo doo shit on the same track you said was lyrically fine..


Smh.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

oh shit Swift and Changeable is actually finally coming out for real?

IF it does it's my most hyped release of the year it may even be the best thing to come out this year


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 2, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Cole World is better than Mr. Nice Watch. Yea I said it!





Cyphon said:


> @KS - I have to disagree with you too homie. Mr. Nice Watch isn't that good but at least Jay's vs was nice. There is nothing positive to say about Cole World unless I were to say it sounds so bad that it makes all of the other songs that much better



Okay I lied. Nice Watch has been stuck in my head all day and I'm feeling it a lot more than before. I even mess with the hook now


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 2, 2011)

New TI


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)

when is that Big KRIT produced track for TI coming out?

That's all I'm willing to listen to.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2011)

That's it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)

oh

well I listened to it

KRIT the best thing going on right now : )


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Crazy i just accidentally negged you.....lol.

my b


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL accidentally you say?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

LMAO Nah shark just sucking the Em dick. I was just playing around.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2011)

Good watch

[YOUTUBE]QpJqJHOPm6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2011)

BET released 2 of the cyphers that'll appear on the awards. XV is featured in one of them.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 2, 2011)

dj freakin premier


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2011)

What does everyone think of the Carter IV, I got mix reviews on it? Also what's the name of J-Coles new album?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Carter IV was meh. 

Cole World: The Sideline Story.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you. I think I'll check it out anyone, chances are I'll like one song.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2011)

Drake's Headlines video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb1HFoSrl9Y[/YOUTUBE]I'm getting a Jay-Z vibe off that video. Also I don't think Drake is living that lavish but then again that's what rappers do. Over-exaggerate things. It makes him seem like some boss or something. Overall nice video though. 

As for Carter IV it wasn't a good album. Full of punchlines, lines that don't make sense, cheesy overused just not a good album. The beats were nice but Wayne didn't say anything relevant. I checked out the songs and I counted that over 1/2 the songs were exactly the same kind of song. He could have put them together into a long freestyle and have the beat changed and it would have worked. I wasn't pleased and Carter III was a better album. It had more variety and just idk a better overall album. IV disappointed me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Well for one thing he talks about almost nothing. It really is all punchlines with no subject.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2011)

Completely true. Makes you wonder how the Carter V will be. I'm sure it'll be even worse.


----------



## Tash (Oct 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> oh shit Swift and Changeable is actually finally coming out for real?
> 
> IF it does it's my most hyped release of the year it may even be the best thing to come out this year



Swift and Changeable will never release this is the natural order.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2011)

Why would you say that Tash, why ruin my dreams 

:'[


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 3, 2011)

Drake repping T-Dot nicely.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 3, 2011)

Coleworld projected to sell around 250k in the 1st week. Thoughts?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats slightly higher than I expected


----------



## Fraust (Oct 3, 2011)

Proud of our boy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 3, 2011)

The vid was nice. I really dont see where you saw anything as Lavish. The Elevator scene was obviously in one of Toronto's skyscrappers, same thing for the baseball field. The dinner table was actually not very lavish at all either. It like the "nice" dinner table to eat at when guest's arrive.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed.  Didn't see anything exaggerated or too lavish.  matter fact most of the things seen in this video he prob can/does do.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 3, 2011)

2012 Releases:

Dr. Dre?
Lupe?
Kanye?
Jay-Z?
Rick Ross
Lil Wayne & Drake?

Only ones I heard so far. Dre I just gave up on that album. Lupe should be coming out with another one. I remember some producer tweeting that Kanye has already began his next album. There has been multile producers saying Jay already has some tracks for his next album. As for Rozay he already confirmed it. As for those two at the bottom - Who knows they say they were but I doubt it


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait a second....

Detox _still_ hasn't dropped? Lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah you guys are right. It isn't lavish. I didn't look in detail. I sort of assumed he rented out some random place too. 

As for 2012 I want Lupe's the most but also Ye. I am wondering where he will go next with his producing.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 3, 2011)

If Kanye really is releasing in 2012, will look forward to that the most.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 3, 2011)

Lupe and Ye the most, in that order.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope the new Lupe album is better than Lasers. I hope he goes back to Food & Liquor style


----------



## Deweze (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Oct 3, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I hope the new Lupe album is better than Lasers. I hope he goes back to Food & Liquor style



It is called Food & Liquor II.  One can only hope it isn't just a name.


----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone else think a kanye and lupe collab album would be amazing? Lupe mostly rapping kanye producing every song and is on a most songs


----------



## Fraust (Oct 3, 2011)

Was supposed to happen, with Pharrell. Anyone know why that fell through?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2011)

Child Rebel Soldier? I think it was dead after don't stop


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think it's truly dead, but they're all just too busy. Plus it would probably be a nightmare with three different labels. So in that sense, yea it's probably dead. Hopefully we keep getting a new joint every year or so


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Oct 3, 2011)

Didn't know it was a sample. Song went up three spots in my fave now. Thanks.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah i've listened to it enough to recognize it anywhere. darkness of the unknown. its after the song gets hype and dies down a little. around 3 minutes in b4 the song for final Xemnas fight starts.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Working at Target I can confirm selling 30+ copies in three days. We just got two more boxes of CDS today for J.Cole. Happy the dude is doing good here, though wayne sold 30 albums in 2 hours...fucking horrible


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 4, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> wow did not ever think they'd do something for this song....he says some fucked up shit in this one lol. I did hear a chick bumping this song at work though....i thinks its just for the beat and Sky doin her thing. soundin like those eminem songs. i forget producers name.



Alex Da Kid.

He's shit.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 4, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I hope the new Lupe album is better than Lasers. I hope he goes back to Food & Liquor style



He said that the label was gonna leave him alone on his next album. I hope to God that's true. If it's not, I'm sure more riots will ensue


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1K08YFqF98[/YOUTUBE]

Sample at 3:30

how did he get clearance from Disney and Square Enix to use this?
Law suit coming maybe?


----------



## Fraust (Oct 4, 2011)

If three of my favorite entities are in a court house together I'm going as a tourist.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWxVzHoxx2c&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzcFjJSgWfE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cZMxyhYSHI&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



And nobody heard this dude in here.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 4, 2011)

It's official, J.Cole debuts at #1. Sold 217,324 units.

Wiz Khalifa had the #1 song in the country and sold less than Cole. Fucking lol.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 4, 2011)

Phonte's album was nice. Grown man shit.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2011)

Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWxVzHoxx2c&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzcFjJSgWfE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Quoting for actual relevance drowning out the Cole dick riding.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn 200k by Cole is really impressive.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Quoting for actual relevance drowning out the Cole dick riding.



A lot of that lol.

But the dude is alright, kind of boring though.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 5, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Phonte's album was nice. Grown man shit.



So it's out officially now? Need to go cop


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> A lot of that lol.
> 
> But the dude is alright, kind of boring though.



Dude's wordplay is serious man he's pretty dope his lost in translation tape is pretty nice peep it on his bandcamp.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 5, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> So it's out officially now? Need to go cop


Yeah, you can get a mp3 version of it on  for $6.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

Chairty begins at home is dope. been bumping to "the good fight" a lot



I love this Joint
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfNZfclMJjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Yfv-dju5b2Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Bj7RUa1GSJ8[/YOUTUBE]

Did Cappadonna ever get close to this again?



Kameil said:


> [YOUTUBE]oWxVzHoxx2c[/YOUTUBE]



This is class.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AKfykkMMi0w[/YOUTUBE]

What the literal fuck


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2011)

> An official tracklist has not yet been released, but these songs are confirmed to be on the album:
> "Headlines" (produced by Boi-1da & Noah "40" Shebib)
> "Marvins Room" (produced by 40)
> "Dreams Money Can Buy" (produced by 40)
> ...



I'm expecting a lot now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2011)

>Rihanna

Ugh


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> I'm expecting a lot now.



funny it went reverse for me


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2011)

Rihanna-Em/BEP/T-Pain features seem out of place.

Don't want Love the Way you lie part 3


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 6, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, you can get a mp3 version of it on  for $6.



Ugh, Amazon doesn't do mp3 downloads outside of the US and I don't have a US card to use with itunes. Know if it's available anywhere else? I swear it's like they WANT me to pirate.

Edit: I was able to get it off the Foreign Exchange website, slightly more expensive though.  




Hugo Hill said:


> I love this Joint
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfNZfclMJjU[/YOUTUBE]



Same here, my favourite cut off the album. The beat goes perfectly with the lyrics, especially the line "Fronting like I know I'm the king, I live alone though." I love that line.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think that's the real Take Care track list. It seems too I don't know, "full". Besides, I think he said he has a track with Florence and the Machine on there too weirdly enough. If it ends up being true I wouldn't be surprised though. It's common for mainstream artists to get a lot of collabs on albums so why not.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 6, 2011)

I expect Drake to put out an album I would rate 3-3.5/5. Won't be anything at all on there to wow anyone but he should have some catchy hooks and 1 or 2 standout bars on it. 

Haven't really liked anything he has put out so far from it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 6, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I don't think that's the real Take Care track list. It seems too I don't know, "full". Besides, I think he said he has a track with Florence and the Machine on there too weirdly enough. If it ends up being true I wouldn't be surprised though. It's common for mainstream artists to get a lot of collabs on albums so why not.



It may not be tbh.

I've just seen this list a couple of times and thought I should post it.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 6, 2011)

>produced by kanye west


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2011)

The beats..

[YOUTUBE]bgAsTLmdDk0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xtEKOdCMuLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InFam0us (Oct 7, 2011)

huh              ?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think Em is relevant anymore.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 7, 2011)

I echo that question. Damn, shit is nice. I was worried that Nas wasn't gonna spit a verse but then he did 

Here's the second single

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxrwPyhP924&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Dope


----------



## LayZ (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGARxhHqimM[/YOUTUBE]

Man of the people.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2011)

Common is just that man. Lyrically he's never let me down and each time I hear his tracks it sounds like a scholar rapping rather than a rapper. He's just "that man". I'm glad he's still doing his thing.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 7, 2011)

hey can someone help me here? i was wondering if i downloaded a sound kit from a producer that they released for download used it and one day sold a beat or a song with the beat that used the soundkit is that legal?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 7, 2011)

Should be fine. Were there any copyright warnings on the website you got it from or in the file you downloaded? Most sound kits and things like that are provided royalty free, especially if the producer themselves made it and released it. 

If it's a soundkit that uses another producer's sounds but was not made by that producer then it might be a problem.

I wouldn't really worry about it though. Unless you're selling thousands or more then even if it is copywritten you won't have a problem.


Man that Phonte album is nice. It's pretty much a Foreign Exchange album with more rapping and less love songs. The track with Pharoahe Monch is dopeness.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLtXm9Bub7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

Really?  Really?  That's a fucking dumb line


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2011)

About the BET cyphers, Skillz said this today about this years


> “I never thought it was possible to lose that much respect for that many rappers in one day. These are the cats that are supposed to be hot?” Skillz asked. "None of them came there prepared. Well, I can’t say none of them, but a lot of them didn’t! Watching some of that sh*t was sad. I watched two particular rappers who are all over the blogs, mixtapes, radio, and magazines stop and start their verses over 64 times!! 64!! I stood there and counted, yo! Between the two of them, they started over 64 times!! We talking 16 bars, yo! And I don’t mean they messed up at the 14th bar and started over. You f*cked up at bar three! I mean, damn, did you write the verse??? Watching that sh*t was sad, ‘cuz let the web tell it, you’re the new hot kid on the block. But, what I saw didn’t represent that at all. I don’t know. I expected more, I guess. Like, know your verse. Come prepared. I felt bad for DJ Premier. He had to sit there through that and remain professional,”


Man, going to be funny. I hear a rumor the 2 ones that screwed up the most were Meek Mill and Ross. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Man that Phonte album is nice. It's pretty much a Foreign Exchange album with more rapping and less love songs. The track with Pharoahe Monch is dopeness.


Indeed. I love this one too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk7DwVddkgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally getting around to listen to all of XV's work. Really liking a lot of his stuff. He is gaining that power over me to make me second guess whether I want to keep a song or not. Like I may hate a beat but simply enjoy him. 

I didn't like much on 30 Minute Layover but Zero Heroes and Everybody's Nobody were both solid. Came out with a lot of new tracks off of those 2. 

Still gotta listen to Vizzy Zone.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 8, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> huh              ?


lol banned.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow I haven't heard that "Just Blaaaze" vocal tag in years


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, right on Skillz 

That BET Cypher can look like a joke at times.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 8, 2011)

One thing about him, the production is always on point.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 8, 2011)

whats good hip hop thread, been a minute.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2011)

hey welcome back Masa


----------



## Yosha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks man been awhile, figured I'd stop in and say hi. Same old going on in this thread Im guessin'


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah pretty much things ain't changed around here.  Still talkin about Jay and Cole


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 8, 2011)

Phonte's album is on point!


----------



## LayZ (Oct 8, 2011)

NC is doing their thing right now, I need to check out 9th's album.


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2011)

All this common talk has me so nostalgic I had to listen to some thelonious supa microphonist


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 9, 2011)

Debating whether I should go tot the J. Cole concert next week


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

do it

assuming the ticket prices aren't ridiculous.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 9, 2011)

It's like 45 bucks. Think I'll go


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

I guess that's good.  I'm really picky about paying that high for a show, it has to be someone that I really like


----------



## Deweze (Oct 9, 2011)

Check this out


----------



## Unalert (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

What's with American Rappers and Amsterdam,capitol of The Netherlands??:ho
article to gd getting caught












[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-qEZjvgg_8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xq_t7owMYw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nY1nUqCwHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxClViV5l2Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2011)

Official Nasty video by Nas is out. 

Watching the cyphers right now: 

Nice JD set, Parallax.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Yo eminem fucked sucked tonight. Just sayin.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought he was off too....is he the reference Joe Bud made earlier?


----------



## little nin (Oct 12, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Official Nasty video by Nas is out. *
> 
> Watching the cyphers right now: squishyblob: Fifty Cafe CEO tweets about IU's Japan debut MV filming | 11/10/11 | 11:57 AM]
> 
> Nice JD set, Parallax.





Ronin0510 said:


> I thought he was off too....is he the reference Joe Bud made earlier?



*Loving the new Nas, gonna have that on repeat today*

Everyone on twitter is getting wet over it . I haven't heard it yet though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 12, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> whats good hip hop thread, been a minute.



Sup Masa, you been gone for a sec breh..I've mentioned you, Dead Precedence & Mider doing a houdini and vanishing from this thread..what's good..

Hope you stay around this time, you one of the few that can appreciate some Nas and turn around and fuck with Jeezy..need more of us around breh..

anyways, Loso been killing shit..I've said it before, Soul Tape one of the best mixtapes I've heard recently:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqo-ABN7764[/YOUTUBE]

btw, the shots at Wiz Khalifa couldn't be more obvious..


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 12, 2011)

I was doubtin but Fab did go in on that shit


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 12, 2011)

For people who don't go in the review thread. Recorded this last night.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn the King is back!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k7YU75hNCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

> XXL reports:
> 
> Plans for a Will Smith comeback album have yet to be solidified, but XXLMag.com has learned that the Oscar-nominated-rapper-turned-actor has logged in studio time with his longtime friend and collaborator, DJ Jazzy Jeff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deweze (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 12, 2011)

A lot of Lecrae's stuff is on point

Some of it is wack though. Obviously not the message, but sometimes Christian rap just comes off as corny.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Sup Masa, you been gone for a sec breh..I've mentioned you, Dead Precedence & *Mider doing a houdini* and vanishing from this thread..what's good..
> 
> Hope you stay around this time, you one of the few that can appreciate some Nas and turn around and fuck with Jeezy..need more of us around breh..
> 
> ...



I never left


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 13, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I never left



Album title


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2011)

Will Smith coming back into the game?

The fuck?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 13, 2011)

I liked some of his stuff with Jazz back in the day. I don't think whatever they're planning now will be any good though.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't really like Lost & Found, but all his other albums have been good. As long as they keep it old school and don't try to appeal to the mainstream they'll be fine. Just make some nice grown folk music




Bleach said:


> Will Smith coming back into the game?
> 
> The fuck?



He never left


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't hate on Willy bruh


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love Will Smith. Just very very surprised is all lol

Don't know if posted but.....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

Will Smith is too old

there's no shame in saying that.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 13, 2011)

Will Smith way to old.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koy_pWofP88&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Will Smith way to old.



Psh if Dre and Jay-z are still in it, Will ain't to old.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 13, 2011)

will aint too old, but im not sure people gonna like what hes gonna put out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 13, 2011)

What I mean is his style never really appealed to HipHop fans (well his old school stuff) but his getting Jiggy with it style was more catered to the youth.  You know never cursing in any of his rhymes.  I don't think that type of Hiphop exists anymore.  He can't come out with a Jiggy with it type track.  He'd be better trying to appeal to the pop audience.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 13, 2011)

Not feeling that Nas & Rick ross. I hope most of the songs on his next album will be more like Nasty rather than Tower Heist.


----------



## little nin (Oct 13, 2011)

RE: Will Smith and pop - That would be to make money though right? Which, apparently...isn't what he's gonna make the music for.

I've just discovered Kendrick Lamar, lame I know. Any specific recommendations of what I should get of his? Anyone pick up 9th Wonder's Album yet as well?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2011)

little nin said:


> RE: Will Smith and pop - That would be to make money though right? Which, apparently...isn't what he's gonna make the music for.
> 
> I've just discovered Kendrick Lamar, lame I know. Any specific recommendations of what I should get of his? Anyone pick up 9th Wonder's Album yet as well?



Section .80 for sure.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZun7jM2KBg[/YOUTUBE]

ill performance


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 13, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> For people who don't go in the review thread. Recorded this last night.





T.D.A said:


> Damn the King is back!



I wouldn't say all that but thanks anyway


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Psh if Dre and Jay-z are still in it, Will ain't to old.



They are also old

and let's face it no longer hungry


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's face it Dr Dre or Jay Z are what The Rolling Stones were circa 1985


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 13, 2011)

Parallax is right. Jay said 30's the new 20 and Dre said 40's the new 30. Clearly they are trying to paint themselves in a younger light


----------



## Deweze (Oct 13, 2011)

funny how shady still the hungriest out of all these new rappers on BET cypher

how does that happen


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

there will always be acts that hang around longer than the expected, sadly they all can't be the rap equivalent Joy Division/New Order or Fugazi


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard two of the rappers at the bet awards had to redo their cypher 64 times. Word from the vine is that it's an up and comming rapper that's heavily featured in the media. Me thinks it was B.o.b and Wale.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't someone mention Meek Mill?


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 13, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Didn't someone mention Meek Mill?



Meek is a battle rapper though, wouldn't he be in his element at a cypher?


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 13, 2011)

little nin said:


> RE: Will Smith and pop - That would be to make money though right? Which, apparently...isn't what he's gonna make the music for.
> 
> I've just discovered Kendrick Lamar, lame I know. Any specific recommendations of what I should get of his? Anyone pick up 9th Wonder's Album yet as well?



Check out Overly Dedicated too.  There's more tracks that I like on there than Section 80. Favorite track is Opposites Attract

Some stuff u might not find

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNdixs6ok54[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQBiDB0jt1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard it was Meek Mill and and Rick Ross, I'm not sure how true it is but I wouldn't be surprised. Same for B.o.B, if he had to redo it instead of Ross I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Cyphon (Oct 14, 2011)

News I just saw.



> Rick Ross is unconscious and paramedics are desperately trying to resuscitate him.
> 
> Rick was on a flight going from Ft. Lauderdale to Memphis today, when the rapper lost consciousness. The plane was forced to make an emergency landing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 14, 2011)

Drake/Nicki song is shit tier.

What is the opposite of a super group? Because they are it.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 14, 2011)

This is more like what I am hopin for from Detox. Shit sounds good. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJu7eT3_pDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 14, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> This is more like what I am hopin for from Detox. Shit sounds good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJu7eT3_pDE[/YOUTUBE]



sick beat.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

guaranteed it wont make the final cut


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2011)

That's more like the dre we know. Kush and I need a doctor shouldn't be in the album.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 14, 2011)

Rick on a diet? Somebody lie, he got some whoppers in the car!


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2011)

Detox will never come lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 14, 2011)

Rick Ross had another seizure the same day, man.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 14, 2011)

Favorite song off Section.80

Rigarmortis- Official Video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBvngg87998[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 15, 2011)

Hiii Power and Keisha's Song > Rigamortis


----------



## Ryan2113 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone looking forward to The Roots and Common's new album?


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2011)

Always look forward to anything by the roots. My top 3 easy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah. I'm on the look out for the Roots..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVNGnqt5yxc[/YOUTUBE]
Ball so hard my ankle hurt, this shit crayy


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 15, 2011)

Ryan2113 said:


> Anyone looking forward to The Roots and Common's new album?



For some reason I read that and thought it was a Roots and Common collab and got really excited


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 15, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> For some reason I read that and thought it was a Roots and Common collab and got really excited



Lmao I thought the exact same thing! ...So you mean it's not?


----------



## InFam0us (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mtHSn0TID4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 15, 2011)

Will Smith is in my top 5 between Black Thought and eLZhi.

If he isn't in your top 10 at least you need to get out of this thread. Dude is a legend in the game.

G.O.A.T. potential tbh.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 16, 2011)

Check out Drake's performance on SNL.



Bohemian Grove logo on his shirt. 

Devil....


----------



## EJ (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WJFjXtHcy4][/YOUTUBE]

Can't tell if she's joking in this song or not.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 16, 2011)

Catchy, fun little track to listen to if your just kicking back. Nothing serious I'd listen to on the road though.


----------



## EJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, people are all like "It's one of the worst hip hop songs ever" but I feel that it's a song not to take seriously and just to listen to it just because

like, it's funny. That's why I listen to it. I like way it ended lol


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

No, not even for that reason. It is just terrible. You can't even kick back to something like that (at least I can't)


----------



## EJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Probably because you work at Arby's.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

lol. Domino's


----------



## EJ (Oct 16, 2011)

I wasn't flamming you, it was a part in the song and I just used it to be funny...didn't really work though lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2011)

Kreyshawn is garbage to me. The remixes to that song with her not on it have been pretty good. I don't really like her voice though.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Is it just me or has hip hop suddenly become dance/pop/rnb?????


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2011)

Mainstream, but overall no.

A lot of production has been becoming more dub-step oriented.


----------



## Guru (Oct 16, 2011)

I've had a hip hop revelation recently, went from listening to mainly Nujabes and Premo as producers and know I've expanded. Fuck I love hip hop. 

Only just discovered Jdilla (don't hit me! Love TCQ before though), Madlib, Pete Rock and Jazz liberators.

<3


----------



## Deweze (Oct 16, 2011)

lol. suddenly ;p


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Iv'e been listening to that old skool funk!!!


----------



## Vault (Oct 16, 2011)

Im a huge dubstep fan so hip hop being more dubstep influenced doesnt bother me


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Who thinks if MNM died or stopped making music a few years ago before rehab he would now be a legend like Biggie and Pac???


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

oh yeah for sure that would have been the case

just look at Big L or Big Pun


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Sarcasm????? Anyone not sure about L but Pun is a legend just not to that extent


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

Pun was a good rapper

then he died because he ate himself to death

suddenly he's a lyrical master of the highest order

he's good but lol legend right


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 16, 2011)

I co sign parallax' last two posts. Yup, even the sarcastic one.

And lol at Jerusalem/niko bellic..dude posts every 3 months and is always devil/illuminati related..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy shit..watching some Italian film called "ilDivo"..and just heard the original track sampled for Xzibit's "Papparazzi"..

This shit is beautiful..


----------



## Guru (Oct 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Pun was a good rapper
> 
> then he died because he ate himself to death
> 
> ...



Big L was better. 

And who was the best? 

Guru of course


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

- To the guy that said rap = dance/pop/r&b yes, it is. The underground shit not so much, but a good portion of it is, which annoys the crap out of me.

- Eminem wouldn't be a legend. Pac is the only legend to me, Biggie doesn't count.

-Paparazzi is an awesome song.



Espionage said:


> I wasn't flamming you, it was a part in the song and I just used it to be funny...didn't really work though lol.



Dude, I know 

Bitch you aint no Barbie... etc

Song is still bad though, imo


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PIrfD31X7Q&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Kameil (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrcbxuTclsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Oct 17, 2011)

ASAP was mentioned in a NY times article recently cool shit it's a matter of time before OF hoes switch to Raider Klan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnfIvphm_JI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZP2TG5w79Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN1OaoF7XKg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l06o3shD5I4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b5Zqjy1lH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

Cole World worth listening too?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## Darc (Oct 17, 2011)

Word thanks, I'll stop by Target after work.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2011)

One of those fake videos, but this shit is straight


----------



## Deweze (Oct 17, 2011)

that kendrick lamar song reminds me of this


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

The new Tragic Allies album is win
This goes hard
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIHAS82zYRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Eminem


----------



## Guru (Oct 17, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> One of those fake videos, but this shit is straight


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> - Eminem wouldn't be a legend. Pac is the only legend to me, Biggie doesn't count.



If you think Pac is the only legend, you're doing it wrong.

*Spoiler*: __ 



very wrong






Kameil said:


> ASAP was mentioned in a NY times article recently cool shit it's a matter of time before OF hoes switch to Raider Klan.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnfIvphm_JI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



See his name everywhere these days. He'll be pretty big soon. Freshman '12.



Darc said:


> Cole World worth listening too?



Not really. It's kind of average.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2011)

Guru said:


> Lol at Drake and Wiz being intelligent hip hop.
> 
> Imma educate you all on the cream of british hip hop:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d00ai4ANpFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Few of things wrong with your post:

1. It isn't Wiz and Drake, it's some unknown who made a song. He used their names to get views on youtube.

2. Intelligent is a relative term.

3. This is the Intelligent Hip-Hop discussion thread. Meaning we don't have to post some intellectual, higher thinking, super-lupe-rap(shout out soulja boy, lol not really) shit. This thread calls for intelligent discussion, not intelligent music; something that doesn't really exist anyway.

As for the song you posted, it's alright. It sounds kind of weird, but that may just because it's British and I'm not used to that accent in rap. Also I'm just not feeling the beat. Decent track though.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2011)

what doesn't exist intelligent discussion or music?

because you're wrong on both accounts


----------



## Guru (Oct 17, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Few of things wrong with your post:
> 
> 1. It isn't Wiz and Drake, it's some unknown who made a song. He used their names to get views on youtube.
> 
> ...



1. Oh right my bad, still I don't like the whiney way of rapping that isn't dissimlar from Drake's. But yano, maybe that's cultural again like you said. 

2. True, very few people nowadays are as lyrically intelligent as the greats. There are still hopefuls out there though, the only big boy still reppin' the old school rap game is Nas and he's ill. 

3. Yeah yeah I getcha, I just have a vendetta against alot of this poppy rap, even though I like some of it I don't feel like it's really hip hop anymore so I get a bit frustrated. 

And yeah fair enough, he's some more uk hip hop if you wanna see what you think, if you don't care then don't bother - jus throwing these out there. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjhimqnVM8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbPN3hkbbW0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31U6wKbaosQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2011)

Intelligent music technically. You can have music that has some kind of message or something, that doesn't make it intelligent because that's subjective.

That's not the point though. The point is this thread is supposed to promote intelligent discussion about Hip-Hop/Rap. Not necessarily intelligent music.

And nah, its cool bruh. I'm always trying to expand my musical taste. I try to be open-minded. And like I said, that song wasn't bad, just wasn't particularly my style, I'll check out those tracks though.


----------



## Guru (Oct 17, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Intelligent music technically. You can have music that has some kind of message or something, that doesn't make it intelligent because that's subjective.
> 
> That's not the point though. The point is this thread is supposed to promote intelligent discussion about Hip-Hop/Rap. Not necessarily intelligent music.
> 
> And nah, its cool bruh. I'm always trying to expand my musical taste. I try to be open-minded. And like I said, that song wasn't bad, just wasn't particularly my style, I'll check out those tracks though.



I get you, I made a misinterpretation. 

It's a good thread anyway I've got quite a lot of tunes from it


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2011)

Same here man. Plus you get to listen to other's members music or listen to them talk about said music (I'm looking at you KN lol).


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2011)

str8 fire

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBNeD57-RVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> If you think Pac is the only legend, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Not at all 

The only other guy I would give _legend status_ would have to be Nas. Aside from them... nope.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CKOXd6BM20g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Same here man. Plus you get to listen to other's members music or listen to them talk about said music (I'm looking at you KN lol).



ROFL


*Spoiler*: __ 






I have a set date but I don't want to say yet. I just hit up my man and we're messing around seeing exactly what can be done with the stuff, making sure it's as good as I want it to be. It's more a personal thing. I'm sorry for holding out long guys but I'm just a perfectionist with this lol. Good news is that I got my reflection filter and my brand new mic, the glorious Rode NTA-1A, so called the quietest condenser mic and it works amazingly. But I will say it'll be out before the end of next month, depends on how quickly my man can mix/master it.

Btw, did anyone hear what Drake said about his "Take Care" album cover? He said it was about a story that started with "So Far Gone". 


> "It was a world that was very much real to me, but I created it in my mind," he said. "It was a world that, being a kid from Toronto, I used to look at from the outside and I used to be like, 'Man that looks crazy.' All those strip clubs and all those nightclubs and the drinks and the girls and the fame. I used to stare at this world through a glass window and, like, two to three years later, I've become a king in that world. So that's who is sitting on that album cover. The kid that's just gone from somehow being in his mom's basement to becoming a king and there is a lot of deep thought involved in that because you can go crazy doing this."


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 17, 2011)

Drake needs to 500000 times get the fuck outta here (is that how Big Ghost says it?). 

I have been listening to a lot of XV lately. He reminds me of different people at different times. Today I heard a bit of Common in his voice but mostly I get a Lupe impression. I think he will be my 2011 J Cole. He keeps growing on me more and more.


KN by the time you put out your music you will have to have your own version of 30 Something.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> KN by the time you put out your music you will have to have your own version of 30 Something.


You've got no idea lol. My man who's crazy at beats keeps sending all these new ones so when I hear it I try to mix stuff around, once my first project is out I'm going at full speed hitting a Mixtape Weezy mode. Just the whole build-up was too bad for me. 

Random but here's Luda's cover of his mixtape hitting pretty soon 



It looks like someone made that on datpiff in their basement in 5 minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

God that cover is awful

it's like the late 90s all over again.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> God that cover is awful
> 
> it's like the late 90s all over again.



Maybe that was the idea. Time travel theme and all.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2011)

My connect Cubey got them pies..Dominos  

What does KN and his mixtape have in common with Dre and Detox?


----------



## Kisame (Oct 18, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Happy Birthday Eminem



Yeah, happy birthday!


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 18, 2011)

Some new XV.  He keeps improving

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2v7ODXiRYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 18, 2011)

Any big Tribe and Jurassic 5 fans here?


----------



## Vault (Oct 18, 2011)

KN with a detox 2.0, drop that heat son


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You've got no idea lol. My man who's crazy at beats keeps sending all these new ones so when I hear it I try to mix stuff around, once my first project is out I'm going at full speed hitting a Mixtape Weezy mode. Just the whole build-up was too bad for me.
> 
> Random but here's Luda's cover of his mixtape hitting pretty soon
> 
> ...





Parallax said:


> God that cover is awful
> 
> it's like the late 90s all over again.





Yep


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

iactuallydownloadedthisalbum.jpg


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

that's a real cover by the way


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't see shit mein square


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

fixed it up


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

Five star album

100/10 mein square


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2011)

These can't all be real....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

these are

let that sink in


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

>Justin Bieber
>Cypher
>Wants Luda to write his ryhmes for a freestyle sesson


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

Bieber > Chris Brown 

Cypher = Freestyle Session? 

Ricky Ross = The Biggest Bauce 

Also LMFAO at People being worried about "the integrity of BET"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

>Chris Brown


----------



## Deweze (Oct 18, 2011)

whats men square mean?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2011)

Deweze said:


> whats men square mean?



Its mein square, mein square.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2011)

I got the KNtox 2.0 and the reason I had to push it back is because I was able to get Memphis Bleek on some tracks. Hell, Bleek wanted to be on every track. You know I said no to that shit. 



God Movement said:


> Lil update on the BET Cypher:
> 
> Ben Foster
> 
> ...


So Ross did his in 1 take? Wow, I'm impressed. He goes up in my book. Then again Ross has been in the game for a while. I still remember "Pots and Pans" back in the day, just blasting that driving around with my buds. Ross has some stand-out tracks. 

So Premier stopped Luda from writing Bieber's verse, well, it's no surprise to me he has writers. It was obvious with that track he did with Chris Brown that Brown wrote his verses so it's obvious. Everyone there seemed to write their own stuff and with that said I'm glad Bieber didn't get on a track. Brown didn't do bad either. 

Nice link.

Here's new T.I and Pharrell.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

Ever since "Don't Stop" I love hearing Pharrell rap for some reason. I think it's his voice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree. Something about his voice is just unique for rapping. He needs to jump on some more artist's tracks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0Aq4pZQpFuI[/YOUTUBE]

Never forget


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2011)

Speaking of rap battles, a new one that has been hyped for the longest time has come up. Check it out. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWWjzkMRjQc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2011)

Dude in the green looks like he wants to whack the other guy with a shovel early into the video


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

T-Rex       .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Zw5N1CeunnY[/YOUTUBE]

Still mein favorite


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone else think J.Cole's School Daze doesn't get enough recognition as one of his better songs?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AnoW6GsGxIM[/YOUTUBE]

Pure unadulterated fucking lyrical murder

ohmeinsquare.jpg


----------



## Guru (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone here know grime?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Kisame (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fVSSx5-A-hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Oct 19, 2011)

Chocochip said:


> Anyone else think J.Cole's School Daze doesn't get enough recognition as one of his better songs?



More like the beat doesn't get enough recognition as one of kanye's better work


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7FmklMf8-QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 19, 2011)

Real Hip-Hop.

[YOUTUBE]QdZx65JDNMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 19, 2011)

_Violence Begets Violence_ releasing in a few days.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 20, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Speaking of rap battles, a new one that has been hyped for the longest time has come up. Check it out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWWjzkMRjQc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




Con won. 

Nurse Lines> 

Fat man in a tight green shirt<


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 20, 2011)

New Lupe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKWjuvlSF_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## DVD Case (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone listen to Bobby Creekwater or Cassidy?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> New Lupe
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKWjuvlSF_k[/YOUTUBE]



I been waiting for new Lupe since Lasers. Finally....

I'm excited for his mixtape now. I heard it's dropping Thanksgiving though. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea it's true


----------



## InFam0us (Oct 21, 2011)

So I heard something about a G.O.O.D music compilation album but i didn't get hyped for it.

That shit cray.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RJyck043EwY[/YOUTUBE]

I literally cried laughing my ass off after watching this battle. Ill made DNA look like a fucking joke, while DNA kept pausing and looking towards the crowd for support while the battle was taking place and talking shit instead of focusing on the man right in front of him. 

Starting at 8:48

Pure unadulterated fucking murder


----------



## DVD Case (Oct 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]RJyck043EwY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I literally cried laughing my ass off after watching this battle. Ill made DNA look like a fucking joke, while DNA kept pausing and looking towards the crowd for support while the battle was taking place and talking shit instead of focusing on the man right in front of him.
> 
> ...



I think DNA had better lyrics.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]RJyck043EwY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I literally cried laughing my ass off after watching this battle. Ill made DNA look like a fucking joke, while DNA kept pausing and looking towards the crowd for support while the battle was taking place and talking shit instead of focusing on the man right in front of him.
> 
> ...



I remember feeling sorry for DNA when I first seen that battle..dude had to rely on that "gimme a word and I'll rhyme" gimmick..

Ill be saying some tough shit..his performance against Tsu Surf is my fav from him..

"its like a deck of cards when the drama starts..you get cut like spades for your diamonds coming out of the club..you aint got no heart/ I'ma ace fuck a king..this jack-ass just a queen..a fiend..if crack was blackjack he'd take a hit on 17// The 9 blam..get a flesh wound..hurt em and let em leaned like a blind man in a rest room..this some shit you never seen///"

"Surf's in love with a stripper...now what's wrong with that picture? I see surf out with her..I hit her up like what's good cunt? I'm tryna come git ya..she's like unh unh who is this?..I say..nah I don't say my name..I put the phone down my big dipper..she like..Ill?!?..she top me off so much the bitch memorized the sound of my zipper!!"

Oh and he has some amazing rhyme schemes..apparently he's one of Eminem's favorites..Hollow da don is another one..even  drake bet 50K on hollow to win against hitman..battle rappers are getting mad exposure and love these days..shit really picked up in the last few years thanks to Smack..I'm loving it.


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

DNA bodied.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2011)

Because looking towards the crowd during each round for support instead of facing your opponent and asking them for help with rap battling, aside from having someone else write your raps for you means that DNA bodied

DNA can freestyle, but he sure as hell can't rap battle


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 21, 2011)

All you young un's have no taste. 

[YOUTUBE]KeN9c2GYJkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Oct 21, 2011)

DNA belongs on some gangsta rap songs and that other guy belongs on comedy central or some shit 

"i won't even rap this round imma floss on em"


----------



## Deweze (Oct 21, 2011)

Hollow da don is sick as fuck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 21, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mtHSn0TID4[/YOUTUBE]



Quoting for relevance.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 21, 2011)

That new Lupe is great. I'm always glad to see Lupe showing different sides to himself compared to how he was when he started. I like when artists jump into multiple areas unlike sticking to one like most the mainstream.

For battle rappers I'll say my favorites right now are Hollow, Conceited, Ill and Marv. There's so many good battlers out there though. Soul Kahn and Cortez are some other favorites of mine as well. Cortez for his raw energy and Soul just got being himself. Battle rap needed to get more exposure so I'm glad it's getting what it deserves, the more that comes the better it'll be.

Btw what happened to Passwurdz? He still battling?


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Because looking towards the crowd during each round for support instead of facing your opponent and asking them for help with rap battling, aside from *having someone else write your raps for you* means that DNA bodied
> 
> DNA can freestyle, but he sure as hell can't rap battle



I really don't care about the other shit because afaik most shit he said was somewhat impressive compared to Ill lyrics which were wuite horrible. Especially the "floss" part. This isn't Yo Momma, it's a rap battle, so why is he bringing props and shit?

The bolded is the only thing that's relevant, which I didn't know of.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 22, 2011)

To be fair..there's no definite proof that Clips nor Cortez writes 
 for DNA..people just throw it out there cuz they're tight and they showed DNA the ropes..but then again..DNA does sound abit like them dudes at times..

DNA out me off when he came with  that sad story shit and the appealing to the crowd gimmick..but he does day some shit..

@KN you ain't  'posed to see him..he's a password..lol..nah but seriously I haven't seen or heard of passwurdz since his battle with hollow..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2011)

Man the same thing, I was wondering about that. Hollow's comment just makes it funnier. That was one of my favorite battles. I asked Hollow on Twitter about his favorite and he said Pass was his as well so I don't know what happened to him. 

Same thing with Aye Verb. I haven't seen him pop up in a while.

About the Pay Stay vs Marv battle the post-battle interview explains it a bit more.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 22, 2011)

Classic T.I.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]viJ5W-E3EJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 22, 2011)

Just _Blaaze_.


----------



## Honzou (Oct 22, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man the same thing, I was wondering about that. Hollow's comment just makes it funnier. That was one of my favorite battles. I asked Hollow on Twitter about his favorite and he said Pass was his as well so I don't know what happened to him.
> 
> Same thing with Aye Verb. I haven't seen him pop up in a while.
> 
> About the Pay Stay vs Marv battle the post-battle interview explains it a bit more.


----------



## Guru (Oct 23, 2011)

Yo guys, see what you think of these guys : 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSl_y1-t4ek[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJoyjl4e6Yg[/YOUTUBE]

They're local to me and hey deserve more views ya no!


----------



## Kai (Oct 24, 2011)

Cali reppin here

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qIWXtcTpTA[/Youtube]

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqX9vMHIOKY[/Youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sick of the Cali songs and I'm from LA dammit


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBzsc7XISK0[/YOUTUBE]

best battle by far


----------



## Guru (Oct 24, 2011)

Top 5 hip hop songs anyone?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 24, 2011)

Guru said:


> Top 5 hip hop songs anyone?



of all time or right now


----------



## Deweze (Oct 25, 2011)

Most improved rapper?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

Mos Def

or Common


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2011)

Most improved? O__o 

Explain Parallax.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

Mos Def went from little guest spots circa 1995-96 and within three years he was one of the best to do ever do it.  That's how


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you sure he doesnt mean as in discography wise in terms of rhyming, lyrics etc?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

it's a vague term I'm applying it to improvement as a rapper


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2011)

Fair enough, but who do you think improved as a rapper? As in started off as a shitty rapper with shitty flow, lyrics but as time went by improved by a good margin.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 25, 2011)

Cam'Ron. 

"I call it lemon red
Yellow diamonds in my ear
Call em lemonheads
Lemonhead end up dead
Ice like Winnipeg
Gemstones Flintstones
You could say I'm friends with Fred"

You can't compare.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Oct 25, 2011)

Evidence improved like crazy


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Cam'Ron.
> 
> "I call it lemon red
> Yellow diamonds in my ear
> ...



Killa Kam?


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 26, 2011)

Decent video...mad awkward sometimes though.


----------



## Guru (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> of all time or right now



Either or both 

Anybody else think that Guru was horribly underrated? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT4jQld_FiE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSszWXkDHa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

People always look past him to premo when really Guru was undoubtedly one of the all time greats. 

The dude has more than 32,090,000 less facebook likes than Lil Wayne, and he's about 32,090,000 times better.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]y-vQ_VsTkn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 26, 2011)

Are Kanye West's Freshman Adjustment mixtapes any good?


----------



## Deweze (Oct 26, 2011)

Well my only problem with them is that some songs feel kind of too raw and unpolished and my favorites are too short

Sick beats as always though so you might find a couple new favorites


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 26, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Are Kanye West's Freshman Adjustment mixtapes any good?





Deweze said:


> Well my only problem with them is that some songs feel kind of too raw and unpolished and my favorites are too short
> 
> Sick beats as always though so you might find a couple new favorites



Yea I cosign this. There's even one track where he does 2 lines of the second verse and is like "I ain't finish this verse" and the song ends 

Some good stuff on there though. "Last Night" is one of my favourites.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2011)

My boy Ryshon released a track from his upcoming mixtape. We talked about this yesterday, he was unsure if he was going to release it but he went through, released it, check it out. 

Link removed

It's my favorite song from him now. 

So a while ago I was listening to my Top Rated tracks on my ipod and I came upon a classic. By far my for me this is probably the song that affected me the most storytelling-wise and turned me into a huge fan. I know people might think he's overated but fuck, here it is. 

BIGGIE BAY-BAY!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember when he posted a comment about the song on Facebook a few weeks ago 

Legit song is legit mein square


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I know lol and the song is badass. I got a sort of Immortal Technique vibe from it. As always with his music he expresses himself well and this is no less.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2011)

KN mein square

Are you Sango


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2011)

No I'm not but I do know of him.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 27, 2011)

KN you delay your project again?

Ryshon song was meh btw.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> KN you delay your project again?
> 
> Ryshon song was meh btw.



Sent some stuff to my man so he's going to mix/master it so I'll have to wait until he gives me something back. I wish I knew how to mix/master stuff myself but considering that I don't know when he'll send me some stuff back also considering some family stuff happened which I won't get into I had to. That's really the problem of not being able to record whenever where ever even with a home studio. Never enough privacy. I do have a random sound file of me describing each beat I use which isn't mixed/mastered at all and when I made when I was congested one night though.

To be honest since I work on multiple projects I'm waiting for my project after this one. I just want this one to get out already so I can move onto the next, I already have some crazy ideas, my man sent me some stuff and I can already tell it'll be crazy. Just an evolution. I already know what I want to experiment with so I just gotta do it.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone here listened to Wale's Ambition? Banging album. Maybach Music Group are THE guys right now.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

Been hearing LFB on the radio more often around here. Haven't listened to the whole album yet.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> My boy Ryshon released a track from his upcoming mixtape. We talked about this yesterday, he was unsure if he was going to release it but he went through, released it, check it out.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> It's my favorite song from him now.



not feeling the song so much.

dont know what it is, if its more so the beat or his flow.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 28, 2011)

[Youtube]IKqmip70Gk8[/Youtube]


----------



## Kameil (Oct 29, 2011)

Wale is ass now more than he's ever been ever since he's lost his go-go flow.  It's obvious he went to MMG for better production. 

Anywho check my favorite new white spitter Aaron Cohen that's the homie 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytKcPdZJzPs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Oct 29, 2011)

Really? I like his song "That way"


----------



## Distance (Oct 29, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> BIGGIE BAY-BAY!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone check out Immortal Techniques new mixtape "The Martyr"?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 31, 2011)

I went to the watch the throne concert in atl on Saturday, shit was bananas.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwnI92NKmTE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*Went to the OF show in Atlanta*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeEinjusIoA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Oct 31, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Anyone check out Immortal Techniques new mixtape "The Martyr"?



It's okay IMO, better production but too many features. Favorite song on there is that '1%' and the very next One (forgot the name) and Dilla produced it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

Tracklist for Take Care out





> 1. “Over My Dead Body”
> 2. “Shot for Me”
> 3. “Headlines”
> 4. “Crew Love” feat. The Weeknd
> ...


I predict more singing than rapping, more songs about girls, relationships and being with the fame than anything else. I mean that's Drake's catalog. It sucks Club Paradise and Free Spirit aren't on the album, those were good tracks but either way I hope this album doesn't disappoint.


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2011)

Back to J cole talk.
Just realized how lame Dollar and a Dream 3 was.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't even get how Dollar and a Dream III was even lame.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 31, 2011)

Let him finish.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Anyone check out Immortal Techniques new mixtape "The Martyr"?



overall I like it. 'salute the dead' goes hard.


----------



## Distance (Nov 1, 2011)

That 'Make Me Proud' track should have been cut off the Drake's album...I can't take it seriously...'Club Paradise' should have been kept.


----------



## EJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone heard the leak of the new Wale album


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 1, 2011)

Is Wale's album any good?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Anyone check out Immortal Techniques new mixtape "The Martyr"?



No, but I'll have a gander. Haven't listened to his tunes for time.

This is the jam I remember him from back in the day.

[YOUTUBE]qggxTtnKTMo[/YOUTUBE]

Still raw even now. I initially thought this was Nas when I first heard this lol.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2011)

Since when did 50 Cent become a philanthropist  ?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Is Wale's album any good?





hahahaha audio breastmilk son


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 2, 2011)

Kendrick Lamar is on Drake's Take Care. 



 His time is coming


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 2, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Is Wale's album any good?


I liked Ambition myself, probably my second favorite album of the year behind Watch The Throne (well, that's not a very hard feat anyway). 'Ambition', 'No Days Off', "Legendary", and 'Don't Hold Your Applause' particularly stood out for me.


----------



## EJ (Nov 2, 2011)

hoooly shit

that new A$$ video by Big Sean and Nicki Minaj


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2011)

I wont look up a big sean + nikki minaj song intentionally so i'll wait until someone posts it lol


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 2, 2011)

"My ass and my anus finally famous"


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Kittan (Nov 2, 2011)

Strong heart , Gary episode Didn't expect something like this.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 2, 2011)

Justin BEASTber


----------



## Bleach (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if he's doing this cause he wasn't let in the BET Cipher 

but surprisingly enough.... it was decent...... what the fuck...

Maybe if he became a rapper originally he wouldn't have so much shit against him lol?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 3, 2011)

ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

Bieber kinda went in


----------



## Deweze (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Deweze (Nov 3, 2011)

Vault, I think luda wrote it for him

that's why premo didn't let him take part in the cypher :/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Iz1o9Ng-mvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IwYoRyLq9D4[/YOUTUBE]

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Deweze (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Guru (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMy2zJVu34A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rannic (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8vADtLCO2DE[/YOUTUBE]

Off his New Album Camp, which comes out the same day as Take Care.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah Luda wrote for him and that's why he wasn't cyphering. Prem wasn't having that. With that being said it's obvious the just modified it and let him go. He knew the words and that's it. He had it set up. It's easier to repeat what people say if you practice especially given he probably knew it for a good while. At the same time he's got a good flow. He did it well. He's better than people give him credit for. I'm not going to knock the boy for no reason. He did his thing.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 3, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Vault, I think luda wrote it for him
> 
> that's why premo didn't let him take part in the cypher :/



Yup, and Luda was like the worst in his cypher.


What happened to Nikki's ass? She needs to go to the dr. Again it's time for a re-up on those ass shots


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roY6RseK5cw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]The KING is back!


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 5, 2011)

T.I.P  

Flexin.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 5, 2011)

Man, at first I wasn't feeling it but damn it grew on me. That Flexin track goes hard.


----------



## Distance (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0l9tB2UYscU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Nov 5, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edzyY5NtAJA[/youtube]

hiphap!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 5, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Man, at first I wasn't feeling it but damn it grew on me. That Flexin track goes hard.



Hard to listen to maybe.

It is pretty bad. 

TI actually sounds good but the beat and hook and stuff.....Sucks IMO.

But I generally hate music like that. 

T.I. is at his best when he pulls it back and goes a little more pop and has some good features. At least as far as overall song quality.


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 6, 2011)

That flexin track takes time to get 'used to'. Its weird. At first I thought it was garbage but with a few listens I started to like it. Sort of like Mr Nice Watch. 

It also sounds much better with good headphones than speakers.

T.I. is a odd one. You know all them dusty bum ass underground rappers that spit about Palestine, and how obama has to lick illuminati balls every night and a bunch of other 'lemme spit this to look intelligent crap' that some of you 'hip hop heads' go crazy for? Well, they lack commercial appeal(the reason they and their fans are butthurt). T.I. However, he oozes commercial/pop appeal. Too much for his own good, if that makes any sense.  He did go hard on trap muzik and though he had the whole southern thing going on, he was good enough a lyricist for even west andd east coast audiences to fuck with him. Him and Wayne were running the game at some point. But then I guess he realized he had so much pop appeal and went into that direction with his music which made him lose some of the hard core audience and subsequently relevance, the stints in jail were the career killers though. I guess he's trying to to back to trap muzik material and some of his fans are happy with that but I feel like its kinda too late for him. Nowhere near the amount of people that were checking out for him 3 or 4 years ago are checking for him now.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 6, 2011)

New, off Omen's mixtape.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QROe7KsvAWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone listened to Pusha T's Fear of God 2? Solid shit.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 6, 2011)

"Deph Naught", another degrassi friend following drakes footsteps


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2011)

Apparently Take Care leaked. I'm looking for the link right now and I'll let you guys know soon.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2011)

KN what about your shit  when can ee expect that heat?


----------



## αce (Nov 6, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Apparently Take Care leaked. I'm looking for the link right now and I'll let you guys know soon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenever I get my stuff back from my man. Sadly 2 people in his family passed away recently so I haven't been pushing him to mix/master the stuff yet. I apologize to everyone who's waiting but it is what it is. Next time for my next project I'll just release without telling way early like I've been. When he's done with it I'll let everyone know. He's just really really going through some stuff so I'll let him get through it first. I do have a unmixed/master file with each beat I use though. I send it to a friend talking about it. Idk if you all want that though. 


NICE!!!!!

Time to download and give my opinions.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I want it, it's something atleast to hold me down until the shit officially drop.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2011)

Np, I'll get it right now from my external. Look out here for the next 30 mins. Only some seconds for each beat but it gives you the kind of style I'm going for. I wish I had me rapping over them mastered for everyone I don't but hey at least you hear something. 

Listening to Take Care soon, anyone who's listened have any opinions?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 6, 2011)

Underground kings is definitely my favorite track off Take Care so far.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

Lord Knows is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Rannic (Nov 7, 2011)

So far I can say it better than TML and C4 in my opinion


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2011)

Aight I'ma review this Drake shit. 

Probably just type my thoughts as I listen the first time through. 


1. *Over My Dead Body* - Beat reminds me of Find Your Love.....Sort of but not really. Not hatin it but not feelin it much either. Noticin Drake pauses too much and uses "yea" as a filler too often. Seems a bit lazy on the flow and lyrically. 2nd verse made me want to punch Drake in the face. I am mad cuz the Steelers lost tonight but I wouldn't blame it all on that. He really is irritating. Anyone this was kind of typical Drake and just meh......  3/5

2. *Shot For Me* - Tyrese? Seriously though, I am picturing Big Ghost having a field day on this one. Drake will be making the next list of softest dudes in the game again    Beat is typical R&B kind of track which are hardly ever actually good beats but they work well for singing on. My dislike for Drake makes me want to hate this track but if I am being honest I'll probably sing along to this shit before too long.  4/5

3. *Headlines* - Heard this once before. Beat is kind of weak like usual but Drake can make this low level stuff aight by being catchy. Speakin of catchy.....This shit is catchy. Still kind of just like.....Do somethin a little different that surprises me. I like it.  4/5

4. *Crew Love* - :50 seconds in and I am like "get on with this shit".....Still waitin.....Not impressed so far. Damn. Surprisingly Drake made this shit sound good when he came in. I would give him alone 5/5 but the rest of the song put me to sleep. So 3/5 or so in the end. Prolly won't keep it but I did like Drakes part.

5. *Take Care* - Likin the tempo early on. Rihanna sounds good. Drake don't sound bad either. I am actually diggin this one. It seems a little different for him. No doubt it is corny but that is Drake. I am to the point where as long as he is being catchy it should be aight. 4/5

6. *Marvins Room* - :/   Come on Drake. Can't you keep the pace up a bit? You drop back into this old slow boring shit. Sound like another 808's reject or something. From about the 5 minute on this song got good. But like I'ma listen to 4:59 seconds of Drake being depressing before the good stuff. Kendrick Lamar was a pleasant surprise. So up until the 5 minute mark this song is about a 2/5 and from 5 minutes on I would say 4.5/5

7. *Underground Kings* - Kind of likin the beat, kinda not likin Drake. I give him credit for actually rapping straight out from the beginning but it also made me realize why he chooses to go the singing route so often. He really is kind of weak as just a rapper. As an artist he becomes more complete but just rappin straight through.....Dude is meh. Not feelin this track much  2.5/5

8. *We'll Be Fine* - Early on it is soundin like a definite candidate for worst track on the album. I won't put it past Drake to do worse though    Hmm....It kind of grows on me as it goes but still not quite feelin it. Hook ain't bad. I will say this. Shit is probably awesome at a party when I'm drinking. So for that. 3/5

9. *Make Me Proud* - Confirmed I was right quicker than I thought. This may be worse than the last track. Lets see where it goes. Ah....It goes to Nicki.....Yeah, it got worse. This bitch :/    Anyway if I was at a club and there was a girl grindin my dick while this was on I'd give it a 6/5. But since I am just sittin here listenin  2/5

10. *Lord Knows* - Hmm....A nice attempt by Drake here but somethin just ain't clickin for me. Although the more I listen it does start clickin a bit more. "Know that I don't make music for people who don't get pussy so those are the ones I count on to diss me or overlook me".......This fool just caught me in my own review   Nah, I get pussy but it still made me laugh while I was typin this shit. Uh Ross.....I can't ever get into this dude. It ain't that he is bad or anything, he just doesn't interest me. He don't sound bad on here though. I think I'll go 4/5 on this. I might keep it.

11. *Cameras / Good Ones Go (interlude)* - Not likin it early on. Lets see where it goes. Doesn't seem to really be going anywhere I am interested in. I do kind of like the hook though. I went back to a couple of spots and I am actually kinda diggin it. I am gettin tired though so maybe that's why. Not sure about the later part of the song. I am thinkin maybe 3.5/5

12. *Doing It Wrong* - Yeah Drake, you are. 1/5

13. *The Real Her* - Drake man, you are puttin me to sleep. Went ahead and skipped to see how Wayne and 3000 did. Wayne wasn't bad. At least he didn't sound retarded. 3000......I am iffy on. His verse was interesting and parts of it were on point but then his flow was kind of off. This song is kind of boring but in the right mood......4/5

14. *HYFR* - Well.....This is certainly a change up for Drake. I bet he thought he was so cool rappin fast like that but I don't think he sounded cool    I think sometimes someone should just take the mic from Wayne and slap him with it. I am talking about the hook. His verse was better than Drakes IMO. Tell me why Drake sounded soft singing the hook at the end though. Like he had to whisper the cursin so he didn't get in trouble    I dunno how I feel about this song. It was kina cool.  3.5/5 or so.

15. *Look What You've Done* - This reminded me a little of Coles intro. I like how he led into the beat droppin. Not really into the hook though. Damn....I think this is my favorite track. I am diggin it. Maybe even a 5/5

16. *Practice* - "Girl you workin with some ass yeah". Ain't that what this sounds like? Oh yeah lol, I guess it is. Here I am thinkin it sounded just like and than Drake just straight up takes the original lyrics. I will just stop listenin now cuz I LOVE Back That Ass Up so I give it a 5/5 



Okay so I'll say this. I like this a lot better than his first attempt. Not a bad album.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

Overall, I like Take Care a lot. Its not a hip hop album though. More like rnb Drake featuring rapping Drake which isn't bad. He knows how to make music.

Wasn't expecting Kendrick Lamar tho!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2011)

KN why you steal my format fool?

Also I took a sec to check your link. If you can rap your stuff should be pretty good. Some nice beat choices. I didn't hear them all though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Overall, I like Take Care a lot. Its not a hip hop album though. More like rnb Drake featuring rapping Drake which isn't bad. He knows how to make music.
> 
> Wasn't expecting Kendrick Lamar tho!


I agree with you on this one. Drake really found himself with this album. He's more r&b than rap but he can rap as well, he really found a lane which he stuck with. 


Cyphon said:


> KN why you steal my format fool?
> 
> Also I took a sec to check your link. If you can rap your stuff should be pretty good. Some nice beat choices. I didn't hear them all though.



You have the best format man lol. Also it's funny how the majority of our opinions on the tracks are pretty much the same. And thanks and yeah it's all good. I tried to make sure I picked the ones which I thought were best.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You have the best format man lol. Also it's funny how the majority of our opinions on the tracks are pretty much the same. And thanks and yeah it's all good. I tried to make sure I picked the ones which I thought were best.



At first I looked and I was like this dude just copied and pasted my review 

But then I saw the light. 

Interesting indeed how close our reviews seem.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 7, 2011)

Sad none of you mentioned how godly that fucking "Lord Knows" trk was by itself fuck Drake and Ross.  Just Blaze just massacred half of production in itself w/ this shit this production was better then Jay Elec's "Exhibit C". Gospel samples will be at an all time high now.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Sad none of you mentioned how godly that fucking "Lord Knows" trk was by itself fuck Drake and Ross.  Just Blaze just massacred half of production in itself



I didn't think the beat was all THAT. It was solid but it sounds like some stuff he has made before. Well, kinda similar.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

Kameil said:


> Sad none of you mentioned how godly that fucking "Lord Knows" trk was by itself fuck Drake and Ross.  Just Blaze just massacred half of production in itself w/ this shit this production was better then Jay Elec's "Exhibit C". Gospel samples will be at an all time high now.



The track was pretty amazing. Just Blaze really stepped it up to another level and honestly Blaze should have been on WTT. He would have fit in well but apparently he wasn't, judging his twitter he said it was because of some stuff going on with him but yeah never fails. The track was great.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 7, 2011)

Gonna d/l take care later.

I've been hearing a lot about childish gambino or w/e gonna give him a try..where should I start?


----------



## Distance (Nov 7, 2011)

'Lord Knows' wonderful Instrumentals! Only song that's standing out for me in 'Take Care'. Other have been okay though, got a few more songs to run through.


----------



## Guru (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never liked drake, although I only know over and his features on tracks, he has that drag that puts me off. Not too keen on his flow either.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2011)

Ugh take care...yeah I'm done with trying to like Drake. Dude is RnB and I hate that shit. I guess I learned my lesson, don't DL this dude's album lol


----------



## Cash (Nov 7, 2011)

Take Care is pretty lame. CAMP leaked today though!


----------



## Darc (Nov 7, 2011)

Take Care was pretty much an R&B Album, Drake was not built for that Lord Knows beat, Ross should of took that one for his next Album.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 7, 2011)

KN you should of let me make a beat for you I coulda gave you more fire beats!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

don't listen to him KN he's a Giants fan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 7, 2011)

So no one's putting me on childish gambino? fuck you all then.



Cyphon said:


> 12. *Doing It Wrong* - Yeah Drake, you are. 1/5





Need to hear the whole album before I have an opinion on it. So far only went to check Lord Knows because of the hype..and though I like it..I don't find it at nearly as good as I'm hearing some people say..Also..the album can't be as bad as I'm hearing other people say..Drake's has a pretty nice structure with his songs, catchy hooks, is a good lyricist and usually picks 'easy on the ears' beats..so..ahh..I have to reserve/withhold judgement..

but for the people who aren't feeling it..what's the main prob with the album?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> don't listen to him KN he's a Giants fan.



6-2


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

My team is too

so yeah


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> My team is too
> 
> so yeah



Whose your team?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Whose your team?



The Bengals

sometimes it's not easy being a fan


----------



## God Movement (Nov 7, 2011)

Lord Knows >>>>>>>>


----------



## Distance (Nov 7, 2011)

'Take Care' vs 'Cole World'! Yes, that is what everyone should be talking about right now. Let the negs commence.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

there have been better albums out this year though


----------



## God Movement (Nov 7, 2011)

Take Care for me is the more complete production


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The Bengals
> 
> sometimes it's not easy being a fan



There defense is for real this year.  And Dolton is very surprising.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 7, 2011)

Childish Gambino's Album Camp is streaming:

Also: Heh

Actually comes out November 15th


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2011)

best just blaze


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So no one's putting me on childish gambino? fuck you all then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They probably don't like all the rnb. Fuck em tough, the album is decent to very good.


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2011)

Is Drakes album worth listening too?
If it's anything like Wayne's, just tell me now, so I don't waste time.


----------



## Distance (Nov 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> there have been better albums out this year though



Well those are like two of the biggest albums that have been waited to drop. On the mainstream level anyway.


----------



## Distance (Nov 7, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Childish Gambino's Album Camp is streaming:
> 
> Also: Heh
> 
> Actually comes out November 15th



Im'a listen to those tracks.


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2011)

I might be late on this, but Immortal Technique's album is out

Strong heart Soshi subbed


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 7, 2011)

Camp leaked fuck year 



But since Donnie is the man I'll buy anyway

PM me for link


----------



## EJ (Nov 7, 2011)

list new albums worth listening to now someone please


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 7, 2011)

afgpride said:


> Camp leaked fuck year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That gif deserves rep


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

Espionage said:


> list new albums worth listening to now someone please



Return of 4eva- Big K.R.I.T
Cole World- J Cole
Cold Day in Hell- Freddie Gibbs
Section .80- Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

I liked the Camp Love soundtrack from Drake's album

only because I like The Weeknd.  That kid has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

Honestly the problem with Drake's album are the hiccups. What I mean by that is that the album is solid. The production is through the roof, Drake's found himself with this album and he's a more complete artist. Unlike his first album where he tried to fit in and be himself he just said "fuck it this is me", evolved on what he does and just showed himself.

But the problem are the hiccups....like, there's certain parts that just shouldn't "be there" and should be skipped over, just something that screws up the entire tone. Without those problems it probably would have gotten a better score in my eyes but just those hiccups. Either bad songs (Made Me Proud), songs that don't feel fleshed out enough on Drake's behalf (Underground Kings) or just I don't know something....just hiccups. 

Without that though I'd say it's a good album. If you can get Drake, understand it's more singing than rapping unlike his first album (no lie) then you'll like it. If you dislike that though you'll hate the living hell out of it. 

And The Weeknd is amazing. That kid has a huge career in his eyes. I honestly think he has potential to be bigger than Drake. He makes tracks.


Audible Phonetics said:


> KN you should of let me make a beat for you I coulda gave you more fire beats!



It's all a process lol. It sounds perfect on how I want my first project to be but I'm always looking beyond so if you got some beats I can use for my other stuff it's all good. 





Darth Nihilus said:


> Got a release date for when your mixtape comes out mein square



Depends when my man gets ok with his stuff so I can't push him at all. I don't want to annoy him. I'm going to have to learn to mix/master myself. If only I knew. 





Guru said:


> I've never liked drake, although I only know over and his features on tracks, he has that drag that puts me off. Not too keen on his flow either.


It's kind of funny. Drake isn't from the South and yet his voice sort of morphs into trying to get a similar drawl.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought Drakes second home was Memphis or something? He's spent a lot of time in the south. A slight drawl isn't surprising to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah he lived in Memphis for a bit during the Summers with his dad I hear. I had no idea it would be enough to change his voice though but either way that's him.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone else think Drake should cut back on the "yeahs"? Seems like the laziest vs filler. I wasn't to mad at it but it kind of stood out to me on my listen through.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I noticed he did it quite a bit.

I think that's just his trademark thing now though, like Ross and his "huhs".


As for the acent I guess it just depends. I lived in GA. And Texas all my life and I never got an accent until I moved to this small town in Ga where almost evryone had a deep accnt and drawl. It kind f just rubbed off on me.


----------



## EJ (Nov 7, 2011)

fuck that shit gets so funny after awhile..

like in the "Yu tha Boss" song, like 15 seconds in all I heard was "huh" and I started dying.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

I ain't gonna lie, its fun as shit adlibbing that. HUH


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Yeah I noticed he did it quite a bit.
> 
> I think that's just his trademark thing now though, like Ross and his "huhs".



I honestly wouldn't mind but it almost lowers the quality for me. Like I am picturin him readin off the paper he put his lyrics on and losing his spot and goin "yeah" and then finding his spot again.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2011)

You know he reads off the blackberry lol. 

I get what you mean tho. It gives that kinda vibe. If he mixed it up with somethin else it wouldn't be as noticeable. Its not even tha he's saying yeah to me, but how he says it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2011)

Take Care was pushed back because of 3 sample clearances for 3 tracks and even after all that I guess it didn't go through because those 3 tracks aren't on the album. They were "Dreams Money Can Buy" "Club Paradise" and "Free Spirit". Honestly, I love those tracks and I'd say they were by far better than most tracks on the album, I think had them been on the album Drake probably would have taken off some of those crappy ones. Sad the clearances didn't go through.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a song but it's Tech doing his thing


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Ghost is doing his review of Take Care right now but until then I was cracking up on what he says about Drake's interview with Elle Magazine.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 8, 2011)

Free Spirit been on rotation in my whip since it leaked. Should've been on the album. So I would know its real. Really like that track.

And I like Rick Ross' "hanhh" adlib. Get at me sibling.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2011)

Ross's huhs are fins them awesome.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 8, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Take Care was pushed back because of 3 sample clearances for 3 tracks and even after all that I guess it didn't go through because those 3 tracks aren't on the album. They were "Dreams Money Can Buy" "Club Paradise" and "Free Spirit". Honestly, I love those tracks and I'd say they were by far better than most tracks on the album, I think had them been on the album Drake probably would have taken off some of those crappy ones. Sad the clearances didn't go through.



Wow you sound like me right now. I said the exact same thing. Those were 3 of my favorite "leaks" and honestly those with Marvin's Room were the 4 songs I was looking forward to being on the album. Dream Money can Buy is probably my fave on that list but still all those songs are good and it is a shame that they werent put on the album.



Now about the album itself I have no finished listening to it. I have heard HYFR and Shot for Me and both are solid tracks. Shot For Me has more of Drake's women problems (extremely relatable and pretty good lyrically) and HYFR is just a decent party track that I can just ride too. Already heard Headlines and like that and of course Marvin's Room. The Real Her's final version with Andre 3000 was pretty good. Lil Wayne honestly did not need to be in that song IMHO but it's whatever still a good track. That song with Nicki is just OK and really doesn't stand out. Easily could have been replaced with Club Paradise or better yet Dreams Money Can Buy. I am still listening though so I will probably say more about it after I finish. Looking good so far though.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 8, 2011)

HUH!**


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

God Movement said:
			
		

> HUH!





*What*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 8, 2011)

For the MMA fans:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 8, 2011)

Heavy D is dead? This is not happening mein square 

[YOUTUBE]VJEbfeG2oAE[/YOUTUBE]

RIP


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 8, 2011)

Frazier and Heavy D back to back. Feels bad man.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 8, 2011)

That's sad R.I.P. Heavy D

Speaking on Drake's album I agree w/ whoever said that you have not view it as a rap album. I'm really not a fan of the 'kitten whisperer' but he did his thing. 
Anyone know the numbers he's doing right now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 8, 2011)

0, the album leaked. It officially releases on the 15th.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 8, 2011)

Kitten whispering lol.

I'm listening to Lord Knows right now, something about that track is just hilarious. Just imagine Hova touching that beat. I swear, Christians would get Baptized by listening to the first 30 seconds.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 8, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> 0, the album leaked. It officially releases on the 15th.



Oh fasho. For reason I thought I dropped Monday


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very sad Heavy D is gone now, R.I.P. Hev. But on a lighter note, did anyone dl the camp lo mixtape?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 9, 2011)

Or he coulda did like Lupe and got a new beat for it. It wouldn't be idea but...


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2011)

HUH!

Rip Heavy D


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 9, 2011)

Ross's 'huh' one of the best ad libs out there. Ain't liked one or found myself 'repeating/singing' one as often as this one since Jeezy blew up.

I'm gonna sex my chick later on and cum like 'huh' just to test/see her reaction.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeezy 

adlib king


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 9, 2011)

The two of them could make a track together with just adlibbing and good production lol.


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol        .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd be all in for that track.

Jeezy does have the adlibs on lock..they're not only cool, they're timed right.. Its a science he's mastered. Lol.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'd be all in for that track.
> 
> Jeezy does have the adlibs on lock..they're not only cool, they're timed right.. Its a science he's mastered. Lol.



Thaat's riiiight.


----------



## KAM18 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeezy the Snowman, yeeeeeeeaaahh.

Jeezy is the standard for trap music


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 9, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Big Ghost is doing his review of Take Care right now but until then I was cracking up on what he says about Drake's interview with Elle Magazine.



This pretty much sums up Take Care for me. Drake needs to stop this fake persona he's putting out and get back to singing hooks.

Also not a big fan of Jeezy but that mofo has Andre 3K, Jay + Eminem for his new album


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2011)

Best part of Take Care is Kendrick.


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2011)

HAHA

YEAAHHHH

>classic Jeezy adlibs


----------



## K (Nov 9, 2011)

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## K (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vET-sG1McCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck, I need to listen to some Thug Motivation 101 & 2 now lol


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2011)

Dat Mr 17-5


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 10, 2011)

Im kinda dissapointed with Take Care. Its so mediocre, I had a hard time getting thru the whole album. Im a big Drake fan, but hes starting to become very predictable. Its like you already know what to expect from. Based off the strenght of Headlines, Free Spirit, Motto, and Marvins Room, and Dreams money can buy, I thought the album would be more rap heavy than Thank Me Later. But boy was I wrong. That being said...

I do like some songs on the album. My fave song off the cd is The Crew. *sighs Man, Drake really dissapointed me with this album. I cant stress that enough. lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a big Drake fan, but hes starting to become very predictable. Its like you already know what to expect from. Based off the strenght of Headlines, Free Spirit, Motto, and Marvins Room, and Dreams money can buy, I thought the album would be more rap heavy than Thank Me Later. But boy was I wrong.l


Completely agree. 

I really thought it would be more rapping than singing but I guess it wasn't. I remember when Thank Me Later came out people thought that had too much singing but what happened....I mean yeah I get Drake but these days it's way too predictable. I really wished Free Spirit and Dreams Money Can Buy were on the album but they weren't,  well at least not "officially".


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 10, 2011)

I seen ya'll keep mentionin those songs I never even heard before. I honestly don't think Free Spirit is that good. Doesn't sound any different than most of the stuff on the album. Obviously it would have been better than the worst of the songs but there was better on there as well. 

Dreams Money Can Buy is a stronger track though. I still don't like it all that much either but from Drake it is pretty solid.

I dunno. Seems to me people in this thread are getting so used to mediocre, shit like Free Spirit is soundin hot.....smh. Music has really come to that eh?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2011)

The act that Drake's album was more singing than rapping was kind of the point of the album. It was originally going to be a solely R&B album, so knowing that from the beginning, I'm actually really loving the new album.


----------



## Egotism (Nov 10, 2011)

I like Underground Kings.... Thats like the only tough rap song on the album though..

In other news how about Mac Miller shooting towards 200,000 on his album debut.. Did not expect that at all


----------



## Egotism (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah Blue Slide Park was complete Shit and I'm been rooting for this guy but that album.... That shit was just ass


----------



## God Movement (Nov 10, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Yeah Blue Slide Park was complete Shit and I'm been rooting for this guy but that album.... That shit was just ass



Agreed. Awful album. His Best Day Ever mixtape was better. Hell, his newest mixtape was better and that was terrible too.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> HUH!
> 
> Rip Heavy D





lol in the link is the soundbite
Jess has a gay friend, tells it like it is

 So Jeezy is finally making a TM103? I remember during sophomore year of HS we used to bang that TM101 everywhere we went especially that "Bottom of the Map" the way that song begins just got me hype.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2011)

fuckin          lol

im putting that on a beat


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]U_A4EcxLYto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2011)

Good news, starting to like Yelawolf more. Bad news? Eminem is def out of subjects. White Castle? BK? Target? Wallmart? Keeps saying cunt every fucking song. Back to SHOUTING? Ugh...the fuck is this dude on? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS6Wu3MsNho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 11, 2011)

Never heard of this Big Ghost guy and while I disagree with his review, he is fucking hilarious. He was trying to hard at points but mostly hilarious.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 11, 2011)

His review of the Carter IV is my favorite.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone else here been listening to Celph Titled recently?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 11, 2011)

Rosencrantz said:


> Never heard of this Big Ghost guy and while I disagree with his review, he is fucking hilarious. He was trying to hard at points but mostly hilarious.



the most hilarious part of this review are the pics of big & pac, hov & nas... then j cole & drake.

"They take the greats from the past n compare us...I wonder if theyd ever survive in this era"

what the fuck was he smokin when he wrote that shit hahahaha


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2011)

Heard this guy on a few J. Cole tracks and liked it..Anyways..Kept an ear out for him and his mixtape dropped like last week..''Afraid of Heights''..Downloaded it and though I have only heard 2 tracks..it was love at first listen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1LPacJeS5A[/YOUTUBE]

Kendrick murdered that shit.

The other track I heard its ''Beyond'' another great track..can't find it on youtube though..

Gonna give the mixtape a thorough listen when I'm not as busy but dude seems to have some quality music.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2011)

So I listened to parts of Camp from Chilish Gambino, all of the songs really and I don't know. I just don't see what is so special about him. I think the flow and rapping that way was killed by Wayne, he's funny but I just don't see what the crazy thing is. I don't. He seems like just another rapper to me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

it's cause he's funny


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

or at least that what they say


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 11, 2011)

oh word? Gambino ain't nothing special?

Glad I didn't waste my time then..two pages ago I was asking for people to put me on his music, none of you fuckers did..if KN's assessment's accurate. thanks yo'.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 11, 2011)

YOu aren't missing anything.  Lyrically his choice of topics.  His penis, banging chicks, and the overall derogatory language turn me off to him.  Point Blank I feel me and you are on the same wave length musically.  You aren't missing anything.  Trust.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2011)

Honestly PB I was waiting for someone to respond to you so I might give a listen to. Im in the dark or at least I was. Then I hear it and like....man I don't know. Like Parallax said he is funny but not like....Yeezy or Wayne funny. I honestly couldn't grasp what the deal was. I wasn't impressed really. 

If someone listens to Gambino please explain what is so great about him. Until then I just say 'meh'. That flow was killed by Wayne and I just wasn't interested. Honestly I tried a while back to listen to his stuff like people were saying but nothing.  

I just don't know.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan either

I like Donald Glover a lot I think he's funny and has a good future ahead of him

just not in music.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2011)

Met Lowkey yesterday, got a pic with him, chilled guy.

Soundtrack to the Struggle >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Take Care + Coleworld


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 11, 2011)

Meh, he has some good tracks. Never listened to a whol project tho.


----------



## God (Nov 11, 2011)

Gambino's a good comedian, never listened to his rap, and tbh, as a close-minded prick, I really don't want to. Lol.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2011)

Is that Big ghost?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah it's his review of Take Care


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbx1YuUf3oE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Good news, starting to like Yelawolf more.



That isn't good news. Yelawolf isn't good. 



> Bad news? Eminem is def out of subjects. White Castle? BK? Target? Wallmart?



He is on a garbage ass song with a white trash rapper so why not talk about white trash stuff? So to speak. 



> Ugh...the fuck is this dude on?



The fuck are you on postin this song? Quite possibly the worst song I have ever heard. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Kendrick murdered that shit.



I wouldn't go that far. He was good but he "overflowed" a few times and it kind of threw it off. 

As for the rest....I love the beat it was chill as hell (play on words ). The other 2 dudes were kind of boring though. That type of beat needs people who lyrically blow it away or have a voice or delivery to really make it special. Omen and the other dude just made the song seem flat overall.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2011)

lol overflow


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2011)

what the hell does that even mean.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2011)

Im also interested in that term  what the hell.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 12, 2011)

The human Electric Slide 

I'm done.


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 12, 2011)

> I'm all in with these new flows, new flows that got new flows.....pimp flows and screwed flows



Flowception.

Btw, that track's nice. Kendrick did his thing and Omen's first verse was cool.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what the hell does that even mean.



Pretty much how it sounds. There were parts where he tried to fit too many words into 1 or 2 bars. 

Of course you could also take it to mean he tried to hard for that type of flow for this particular beat. 

I was more referring to the former definition though.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 12, 2011)

Big Ghost has so many quotables.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol people still listening to Eminem


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2011)

Why is everyone saying Lol Eminem!?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol Eminem...


----------



## Kai (Nov 12, 2011)

The hardest talent in the bay right now.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlNDqhfCULY[/Youtube]


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2011)

Elite, Cole's boy, pretty good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIKQz_Aw9eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been gone to long from this thread. We're hating on Eminem now & Ja Rule was good?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn my expectations from elite were so high after that heartache track he produced way back on warm up...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 12, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> I've been gone to long from this thread. We're hating on Eminem now & Ja Rule was good?



All we said was that he could write hit songs and that he dominated at some point. Which he could and did.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2011)

After reading Big Ghost's review I clicked on a recent interview by Drake. I laughed at one particular part in it. 


> “I wish that we lived in a time and a generation where people would stop viewing my honesty as overly emotional. People always act like I spend my life crying in a dark room. I don't, I'm good."




That's like Rick Ross wishing people didn't think he was a boss or Hov wishing people didn't think he's ever sold drugs. You paint yourself in the light people see you. Everyone knows the guy's overemotional. That's also one of the reasons why Birdman's cameo at the end of that track was hilarious. It's like Birdman could overlook Drake's previous tracks for just that one song, completely forgetting about his catalog just for that one track. 

​


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2011)

lol Birdman


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2011)

birdmans a boss

pigeons all day


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2011)

It's because 50 had a bigger mainstream authority, and Shady/G-Unit with him, whereas Ja had a few hits with an obscure Queens record label. Simple.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2011)

Murda murda!!!

it's the ink!

Lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2011)

Deweze said:


> lol overflow






Parallax said:


> what the hell does that even mean.



 This is what happens when people get to full of themselves and start trying to coin terms and shit


----------



## Deweze (Nov 13, 2011)

That feeling of hearing random remixes of your tracks is


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 13, 2011)

Mider T said:


> This is what happens when people get to full of themselves and start trying to coin terms and shit



It is already a real term 

I just applied to the situation.


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no he didn't.

Gotta say something back dawg.


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no he didn't.

Gotta say something back dawg.


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 13, 2011)

I see you chose to make light of the situation. Amicable, but allowing you to keep face. Boring.

I would've gone all guns blazing at him though. This is serious business. Gotta show them I'm a don on this thing.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 13, 2011)

Common - The Dreamer, The Believer 

Dec. 20th


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2011)

Still waiting on something on par to Like water for chocolate.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 13, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> I see you chose to make light of the situation. Amicable, but allowing you to keep face. Boring.
> 
> I would've gone all guns blazing at him though. This is serious business. Gotta show them I'm a don on this thing.



Oh you were talking to me? 

Uh....I really have nothing to say. If he thinks I am full of myself maybe it did appear that way. I can't deny I am very opinionated and let people know it. 

I honestly just say what comes to me and overflow seemed to be a fitting word.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Still waiting on something on par to Like water for chocolate.



those days aren't happening again man


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 13, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Common - The Dreamer, The Believer
> 
> Dec. 20th



My body is ready.  

Also "Raw (How You Like It)" may be the best rap song title since Nas' "The Fear (of the Black Man's Dick)"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2011)

Common's album should be pretty good. I have faith in him. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn8XU0DcMMQ[/YOUTUBE]Interesting video.


----------



## EJ (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone heard this?

The

"don't fuck wit me" just creeped me out when I first heard it lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr2skuxlC7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOoa_iACOQc&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMo6fehApN8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iQ8dxnl1Lw[/YOUTUBE]

He has some other video about Hip-Hop, I just don't want to bombard you guys with videos & he touched on some individuals(Wayne, Tyler The Creator, Kanye, Lil B, & Drake) 
Even the word "Swag" & WorldStarHipHop


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Apf_g6YQKM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Great video on the effect of hip hop on america...specificlly the black community.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

I think there's a lot of truth in that video and there's a lot of things that probably need to be reevaluated and really honestly talked about


----------



## Shade (Nov 15, 2011)

Any fans of Childish Gambino? His new record was just released.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 15, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me what Cam'ron meant  when he said:

_I get the boasters boasting, *I get computers puting* _

*EDIT*: I get it now!


----------



## Deweze (Nov 15, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Apf_g6YQKM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Great video on the effect of hip hop on america...specificlly the black community.



Honestly I agree with this guy:


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2011)

Blind leading the blind, some call it evolution, some intelligent design.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm hearing Luda's back to his old self on that mixtape, just some wack features.


----------



## Distance (Nov 15, 2011)

1. Illmatic
2. Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)

Right now these are my two favourite hip-hop albums. I can't stop playing 36 Chambers for some reason, I'm loving it.

Oh and about Drake, the best song on it is definitely 'Look What You've Done'. Apart from that it's pretty predictable from him. He's staying consistent with his stuff and not improving very much at all in my opinion.

And is Gambino's album worth downloading? I've listened to a few of the tracks, but still not sure if it's worth it yet.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 15, 2011)

Lord Knows" I’m "Doing It Wrong" but then again "We'll Be Fine" I just want her to "Make Me Proud" but im having some "Trust Issues" cause I can’t find "The Real Her" and she knows I "Hate Sleeping Alone". Damn girl, "Look What You've Done" you know how to break hearts I guess you had a lot of "Practice" & then you ask me did I hurt you? I say "HYFR(Hell Yeah Fuckin Right)" now I’m sittin in "Marvin's Room"...damn i guess all the "Good Ones Go" so girl "Take Care"! 

Drakes album in a nutshell plus after seeing the vevo interview, its apparent this is more of an r n b flick if anything. Girl issues. 

Going to try Gambinos album, see how that goes.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Can someone please explain to me what Cam'ron meant  when he said:
> 
> _I get the boasters boasting, *I get computers puting* _
> 
> *EDIT*: I get it now!





Ugh, so much bullshit from Cam. He's good but too much filler in his songs.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 16, 2011)

Deweze said:


> Honestly I agree with this guy:



I dont think the use of his language makes the points he makes any less true, in my opinion. Matter of fact, he even says that he would be a hypocrite for criticizing others about their use of the N word, since he says it alot also, as seen in the video.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Can someone sent me a direct download link to Yelawolf's new album. Heard couple of songs on youtube, shit sounds dope. Thanks!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 16, 2011)

Luda Dissing Drake

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=771q4jWwVCQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2011)

Aye, Luda went off right there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2011)

shit, I'm at work can't hear the track/diss..no flash nor speakers on these stupid computers.

Can people enlighten me on why Luda's dissing drake..I must've missed something..also a few quotables off the diss would be appreciated..


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2011)

Because Drake said he was the best in the game/king or whatever.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> shit, I'm at work can't hear the track/diss..no flash nor speakers on these stupid computers.
> 
> Can people enlighten me on why Luda's dissing drake..I must've missed something..also a few quotables off the diss would be appreciated..


"I'm the truth in this booth and you n*ggas all h*es," Luda raps. "Counterfeit rappers say I'm stealing they flows, but I can't steal what you never made up b*tch/Y'all some duplicate rap cloning n*ggas/I manufacture you h*es put on your makeup b*tch. ... Let me explain, nothing's been new since Big Daddy Kane/Flows'll get recycled, passed around to different names -- Y'all get a couple hit records, make some noise and have the nerve to start shouting?/Who's gassing 'em?/ ... May not like the way I used it, but you know you ain't invent it, boy/Do your research before you make a claim so bogus that's disrespecting pioneers in the game ... 'My Chick Bad' went platinum, still winning motherf*cker!" ("Bada Boom")
Luda has also reportedly been confronted about the record this week.
Although Luda doesn't mention names, it is quite obvious he is addressing Drake and Big Sean. When asked about the song this morning on Shade 45's "Sway In The Morning" radio program, Luda didn't reveal who he was going at on the song, but did want all the listeners to know he was only defending himself. "I don't start these things, I finish them," Cris told Sway. Luda also addresses the controversy on "History Lesson," another joint off his 1.21 Gigawatts: Back To the First Time mixtape. On the track, Cris plays snippets of songs from throughout the years, where MCs such as Notorious B.I.G., Method Man, Cam'ron and Q-Tip used the infamous "pause, stop" flow. (XXL Mag)


Super Goob said:


> Because Drake said he was the best in the game/king or whatever.



Also cause Drake said Ludas stop pause flow was whack on that my chick bad song.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 16, 2011)

Didnt like the Gambino album. only 2 songs are worth listening to me there.

All the Shine and that power. 

I m new to the guy but I think he has alot of lil wayne and kanye west influence.
he can get better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2011)

One of Gambino's songs that I like


----------



## Deweze (Nov 16, 2011)

Fucking youtube changing shit againnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Also cause Drake said Ludas stop pause flow was whack on that my chick bad song.



I forgot about that lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 16, 2011)

Posted this in the review thread but I know some of you don't even go there so for quick access.

This is from the mixtape me and a friend have been workin on.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

@Deweze

what did they change


----------



## Deweze (Nov 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> @Deweze
> 
> what did they change


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 16, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Because Drake said he was the best in the game/king or whatever.



Actually, it's because Drake and Big Sean were saying they made that pause/punchline flow popular and were really sucking their own/each others dick and they mentioned Luda (Drake by lyric and Big Sean by name).


Edit: Here's a link that explains it pretty well plus Luda's "history lesson" which is a great prelude to the diss.

Link removed


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, I had forgotten all about that business.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

man Big Sean really does look like a bitch


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm disgusted by these Drake/Big Sean fans thinking Luda's doing this for attention when they mentioned him first AND they're (Drake/Big Sean) wrong.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2011)

Good look on the breakdown AP..

To be fair..that..''I fill her up...balloons'' shit was wack as hell..shit had my stomach turning..

Slept at work and haven't been home yet so I haven't heard the track/diss yet but good to see Luda straightening some shit..tired of these new rappers saying 'I made this style up' when I heard people rapping like that way before they had even existed as artists.

I doubt any of them will reply though..


----------



## Friday (Nov 17, 2011)

On Drake - I was kind of disappointed with the album. Some songs are good listens, but overall, most of them sounded the same. On the first run through of the album, I thought I was hearing an extended song. HYFR is hype, but I doubt it'll become a single and get the attention it should get, and then some people can argue that Drake is overdoing it with these recurrent abbreviations(OVO XO, YOLO, HYFR). I'm tired of him talking about girls and how he's the best. Talk about something new, god fucking damn! Also, what is this RNB shit? Not on the whole album, please!

On Childish Gambino - It's kind of hard to take this guy serious after seeing stuff like The Mystery Team and Community. If you've seen the former, you can just imagine the character that he plays rapping, and it's the same. Also, his voice isn't that great. He doesn't sound like a rapper, but more of a nerdy teen trying his best to rap. If you've heard "Freaks and Geeks" before, he tries his best to go in, but sounds like he's looking for air through the whole song. I haven't heard CAMP to the greatest extent, and when I started looking at him over the summer I was surprised he had several albums out already. I don't know if I'll ever get used to his voice, but it surely is hard to take this kid seriously.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone check out Rapsody's new mixtape.  I still have to listen to it.  I did listen to "All Black Everything" and that was pretty good.

But Kendrick destroyed as usual

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyjXE_1HFaM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 17, 2011)

I need two purr

Give me two purr


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 17, 2011)

Take Care was awful.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 17, 2011)

busta rims :/


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 17, 2011)

Take Care wasn't awful.

It was just an R&B album. And as an album, it is better than Cole World. In a general music sense anyway. More crossover appeal, bitches love singing, and all that. 

Cole World was alright too though. I think it could have been better if 4 or 5 of the songs were new though. Some of the songs were released months ahead of the album, and they weren't singles. That's why Cole World got old kind of fast for me; I've heard at least 5 of those songs before it released. 

Really though, it would just depend on what I wanted to listen to at that moment. 

Return of 4eva is still better than both of them and my favorite album this year.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah Return is still the best hip hop album that came out this year

and it's up there overall in albums that came out this year

then again I still need to listen to a few key releases that I missed and the stuff coming out in the next two months.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2011)

a.s.a.p. rocky - weirdly overrated but good beats

danny brown still killing it
kendrick is insane


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2011)

I would have to go with Take Care over Cole World......I think. Personally I would pick Cole World but if I am being real Cole World was a disappointment while Take Care was more or less expected. Of course a disappointing J Cole is still better than an average Drake. So I dunno, maybe I would say Cole World or a tie. 

I would also throw in Big Sean and maybe put him over both. He only had like 4 songs I kept but I played the shit out of those 4. Probably more than anything from Cole World. 

Can't really comment on Big Krit. Don't really listen to him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 17, 2011)

Wale's new stuff isn't even bad, its just not great. Like he took a step backwards.

 I dig Lotus Flower Bomb though.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2011)

Lupe's mixtape to drop in a week. Fucking excited  . He said he's gonna go all out


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 18, 2011)

I gave Wale a Gambino a try. Just not feeling their stuff. They're not bad or anything, just eh.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know about Wales new cd being good or not but I fucks with him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't listened to it yet. Nothing has sounded terrible yet though.


----------



## God (Nov 18, 2011)

I read Ghost's review lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 18, 2011)

MJ would probably still give him the Chamillionaire treatment.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Fraust (Nov 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I read Ghost's review lol.



Same. Decided for me whether to listen or not.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 18, 2011)

kendrick reminds me of odd future with that song

that pussy krazy


----------



## Fraust (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't heard wale's album but you dudes shouldn't be dodging it because of ghost's reviews..he makes good points but he exaggerates a lot as well..also, I get the impression that with him, most things done after 03-04 is cotton candy hip hop..which it may be..but times change and you either move on with it or turn into a possibly middle aged blogger using circa 97 slang to mock artists and turn people away from music..

Check and decide for yourselves yo'


----------



## Fraust (Nov 19, 2011)

I've listened to Wale before. Didn't get into him.

Kinda like I didn't get into Big Sean.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 19, 2011)

Check this dude out


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2011)

Something about Wale I don't know. I just don't get him either and the same for Big Sean as well along with Childish Gambino. I've heard his album in pieces, every song, none of it just pulls me in for some reason.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2011)

The only Wale song I have is 'Nike Boots'.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 19, 2011)

^that the only wale song i know and care for

Also been listening to wayne


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't Wale his voice and delivery just kind of bugs me


----------



## Fraust (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, I just can't take any of them seriously. I listen to Drake, though, 'cause a lot of his hooks are catchy as fuck and have good production, but overall I think they all have no swag and look like dorks.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol hype around Big Sean makes me


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2011)

Throwback

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-btJF4q3tI[/YOUTUBE]

hearing this reminds me why i hate 90% of current rap.. meh


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Lol, I just can't take any of them seriously. I listen to Drake, though, 'cause a lot of his hooks are catchy as fuck and have good production, but overall I think they all have no swag and look like dorks.



Swag is the most overplayed thing ever.  Let the women judge, men blushing over other men's "swagger" is pathetic.  That's why I like guys like Childish Gambino, who don't cater to the cliche of gangsta nut holding chin up idgaf attitude-ness just to look cool.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not talking about the "swag" that everyone uses now. Not that "Soulja Boy swag". I'm talking about legit manly swagger. Hank Moody shit.

And 'Just a Moment'. Still my favorite rap song of all time.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2011)

they look kinda goofy honestly


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2011)

"swagger" encompasses a lot more than physical appearance/clothes/aesthetics or how you pose for pica..its about your demeanor, what you stand for and how you put yourself across..delivery could also be part of your 'swag'..biggie oozed swagga..big daddy Kane had so much, he should've bottled it and sold it..

And no its not 'over played' or w/e..swagger is actually one of the most important things as an MC and overall entertainer..without that 'flava' its harder for people to warm to you and sometimes to even feel or believe in w/e you're saying/rapping.

The youts are the ones that made 'swag' just about what steps you're rocking or what jeans and top you're wearing..its way more than that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2011)

And honestly, the era of the "gangsta nut holding chin up and idgaf" attitude has been long gone.

Where the fuck have you been?

Unless you consider Wiz, Drake, Big Sean, J. Cole, Wale, B.o.B, OF and etc anything like "gangsta" which is just  

Btw the 'gangsta' era produced some fucking awesome music.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PzPBQmu8MNY[/YOUTUBE]

So this is what lyrical mass murder is like mein square


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 19, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> "swagger" encompasses a lot more than physical appearance/clothes/aesthetics or how you pose for pica..its about your demeanor, what you stand for and how you put yourself across..delivery could also be part of your 'swag'..biggie oozed swagga..big daddy Kane had so much, he should've bottled it and sold it..


Doesn't sound much different than personality.  To me it seems like something some people strive to achieve so they feel more accepted/stand out and try to impress people around them rather than be themselves and not care what people think.  This whole talk about "swagger" and how this guy has more than that guy is just lame.  Why not just keep the judging to the music rather than who seems the coolest.



> And no its not 'over played' or w/e..swagger is actually one of the most important things as an MC and overall entertainer..without that 'flava' its harder for people to warm to you and sometimes to even feel or believe in w/e you're saying/rapping.


Again, all this can just be summed up with personality and delivery.  Don't see the difference.



> The youts are the ones that made 'swag' just about what steps you're rocking or what jeans and top you're wearing..its way more than that.


It's the same thing.  Like you said it all ties into the demeanor, and how people portray them selves.  Except the whole "swagger" thing makes a group of people all act the same way to fit in.  Not to mention whether someone has good or bad swagger is all subjective anyway.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> And honestly, the era of the "gangsta nut holding chin up and idgaf" attitude has been long gone.
> 
> Where the fuck have you been?
> 
> Unless you consider Wiz, Drake, Big Sean, J. Cole, Wale, B.o.B, OF and etc anything like "gangsta" which is just


Didn't mean the gangsta term literally.  Drake, Big Sean and Wale are all people that guy said looked like dorks and didn't have swagger, so it's kind of proving my point.  



> Btw the 'gangsta' era produced some fucking awesome music.


Never said it didn't.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't Wale his voice and delivery just kind of bugs me



I think his biggest problem has become (or maybe always been) delivery. He's always got this sort of stop and start flow no matter what type of song it is. I do like his earlier work, but ever since Attention Deficit I just don't think there's been enough in his music to make up for that deficiency.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lol hype around Big Sean makes me



I agree. I can't stand his music.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 20, 2011)

Unlike most of you, I'm feeling that Gambino joint. His subject matter is kind of limited which usually bugs me but I don't really mind with him for some reason. Maybe it's because it seems so heartfelt. Dat Heartbeat track  I like letting my inner white boy out when I bump to that track lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Deweze said:


> ^that the only wale song i know and care for
> 
> Also been listening to wayne


----------



## Rannic (Nov 20, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Unlike most of you, I'm feeling that Gambino joint. His subject matter is kind of limited which usually bugs me but I don't really mind with him for some reason. Maybe it's because it seems so heartfelt. Dat Heartbeat track  I like letting my inner white boy out when I bump to that track lol



You not the only I listened to "Camp" more than I listen to "Take Care".  I like Gambino's music, but it not for everyone.

EDIT: Kid Cudi apparently has a tape of unreleased material

Link for those interested.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 20, 2011)

afgpride said:


> Doesn't sound much different than personality.  To me it seems like something some people strive to achieve so they feel more accepted/stand out and try to impress people around them rather than be themselves and not care what people think.  This whole talk about "swagger" and how this guy has more than that guy is just lame.  Why not just keep the judging to the music rather than who seems the coolest.



But its not just about music though..you're forgetting entertainment value and credibility and endearing factors which I also mentioned. 

And just cause some have to try and strive for swag doesn't mean that all that have it aren't being themselves, some of us are cool kids and some aren't, and more often than not, specially in hip hop, people gravitate towards the cool guys. Besides, even of we were talking strictly from just the music point of view, as I said before, the way you deliver your raps can be part of your swag, if your delivery's wack, people won't take to your music..read how many people aren't feeling Wale's delivery..

What are we even arguing? That you find it lame or that its important?..I don't care about what you think of it..who are you?..but it IS important..




> the whole "swagger" thing makes a group of people all act the same way to fit in



No it doesn't. Do you think biggie acted the same as big daddy Kane? Or tupac like LL Cool J?..they all had swag..



> not to mention whether someone has good or bad swagger is all subjective anyway.



most things are subjective when it comes to music/entertainment..that's when corroboration/majority of opinions come into play.



> didn't mean the gangsta term literally.  Drake, Big Sean and Wale are all people that guy said looked like dorks and didn't have swagger, so it's kind of proving my point.


Huh? Because the only alternative to not being a 'dork' is being a 'nut holding chin up idgaf attitude' having gangsta?



> never said it didn't.



Never said you did. Why you being so defensive? Lol.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2011)

Big sean is damn boring, rather listen to the spongebob theme-song on loop, real shit.


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2011)

You guys heard of him?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1B_r9nC9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 20, 2011)

Embedded video was excluded from my country, took 5 seconds to find another version though. Haven't heard of him but really like the beat, lyrics annoyed me though.


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, it was like he kept on bringing up race to the point it got fucking annoying.


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lol hype around Big Sean makes me



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiYr95sI1rk[/YOUTUBE]

his beats to this is good.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 20, 2011)

To reply to your "You guys heard of him?" post... he was mentioned just four posts before yours, lol, and some before that.


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2011)

well you know, I just come in and go straight for the post once and awhile lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2011)

Big Sean response to Luda



> "Ya'll sure [the song] is about me? 'Cause I didn't hear no name or nothing, " he said. "I ain't got no problems with Luda, I never did. I think he's referring to an interview I did over a year ago. Literally over a year ago. But in the interview I said he's a legend. I respect people who is ahead of me. I respect OGs and the Gs in general. The only thing I said--[the interviewers] was telling me about the "Supa Dupa" flow. They call it the Supa Dupa flow because on Big Sean my second mixtape I had a flow on there where I was using one word to describe another word in a punchline form."
> "I feel like Drake made it more popular on the song 'Forever.' A lot of people thought Drake made that up and this was new, and Drake was like, 'I could trace that back to Big Sean actually on his mixtape. That's where I first heard it. I think that's where a lot of emcees got it from,'" he continued. "That's what Drake said. So people was telling me, 'This is your flow.' And I'm like, 'Alright.'"
> "I'm pretty sure it was done before [Luda] but I'm just saying where it came from now," Sean added. "We talkin' about now…I'm not trying to debate and say, 'I was the first to do this ever.' I'm just saying that's just where it was between us. So [some interviewers] asked me, 'What's a good example of [the Supa Dupa flow] and what's a bad example of it?' And I think I said [Luda's] 'balloons' line. But I'm telling you this was over a year ago. I can't believe this was something that's been lingering this long…I don't have no problems with Luda. I didn't even know he cared that much, for a year, to be thinking about what I said in interviews…I think Luda is the best, I think he's a legend."




*Translation and summary for those who don't want to read:*

I don't want this problem.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZbCK9SbV2IU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Nov 20, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZbCK9SbV2IU[/YOUTUBE]



Throw some hot scratches on there and that song would be like 12/10


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 20, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Big Sean response to Luda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty good response lol. Sean is like "I got nothing but respect for Luda. P.S: He mad "


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2011)

It really was lol. He came out of this looking better with that interview imo, because he does have a point about Luda being butthurt over some throwaway interview.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c0GFmTIMPM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

old 50 is back?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

You think thats bad


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 21, 2011)

anyone hear dis yet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qiudw2Rg2v4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 21, 2011)

His music is boring and his video clips scream cliche.

I have a feeling I'm going to be quite outspoken with that opinion.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 21, 2011)

^Yeah I've been listening to his mixtapes. Haven't really gotten a good impression yet, but that would be my initial feeling about his music. Still undecided whether or not it would be worth it to get BSP.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2011)

Everything I've heard for MAc Miller has been lackluster. Not yet have I heard something that makes my head bob.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

I heard one Mac Miller song I thought was pretty solid

I forget which was it was cause my friend played it for me :x

but if I heard it again I'd fucks with it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2011)

I mean the dude has a lot of people who like him, he must have some kind of appeal, I just haven't heard it yet.

Edit:


----------



## Honzou (Nov 22, 2011)

Fab, Fab, Fab. He's such a good rapper in my opinion. If he just went to a good producer and made a nice mixtape or album I'd buy two copies.

Alchemist ft. Fabolous
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH1HBYWMD-I[/YOUTUBE]

hell, even his verse from You Ain't Got Nothing was the best and that was an Al beat.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 22, 2011)

The Soul Tape was pretty good I think.


----------



## God (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree with the term "lackluster". He's good for mindless bumping or whatever, but he just lacks some type of soul in his music. A bit bland.

I like this song, but the above also applies here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-rqu-hjobc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 22, 2011)

Kendrick Lamar feat. Busta Rhymes- Rigamortus remix
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDiL1KzJRrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Nov 22, 2011)

I didnt know Dre headphones were so glorious. Going to kill me to give them back


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm getting some soon.

I can't wait.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2011)

you can find some headphones of equal quality for cheaper


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 23, 2011)

Like which ones?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2011)

check out this link

and then do research yo

it depends on what format you're gonna be doing your listening under.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2011)

Dre's are nice, but enjoy trying to justify that pricetag.

I own them and I think it's hilariously overpriced.


----------



## pussyking (Nov 23, 2011)

Whatever happened to 50 Cent and Chingy?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]b-Y5d64PQ40[/YOUTUBE]




pussyking said:


> Whatever happened to 50 Cent and Chingy?



If not death by repeated bludgeoning to the face, not fucking interested.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 23, 2011)

pussyking said:


> Whatever happened to 50 Cent and Chingy?



50 is on the charity tip and is still putting out tracks.

Chingy is


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2011)

pussyking said:


> Whatever happened to 50 Cent and Chingy?



Last thing I heard decent from chingy was paperman 


50 in the shadows lurking


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2011)

right        durr


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lupe's new mixtape dropped today

Sauce.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the link. Unfortunately, it doesn't work so may as well just use the original URL.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 25, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I agree. I can't stand his music.



Thank god, I thought I was the only one. I don't see the hype behind dude, he's seems bland as fuck. His song about ass was ass. Big Sean couldn't write a subtle song with witty metaphors if his life depended on it.


----------



## Inertia (Nov 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Like which ones?


I would recommend this  as a guide to research some good headphones. Head-fi is known to be a reliable website for many audiophiles. =)


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2011)

hot track, new flow by j.cole

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZdEg2w2K_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 25, 2011)

He used a new flow to him but I've heard that similar flow used by Drake in "Free Spirit" and T.I in I"m Flexin". Interesting though. Nice to see Cole in more stuff.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

Currently loving Lupe's new mixtape, Lupe Back and Lightwork are probably my two favourite songs off the tape so far. It's interesting how his music has followed current popular techno trends, there was dubstep on these tracks.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2011)

Team UK vs Team US needs to happen.

Team UK FTW


----------



## Darc (Nov 26, 2011)

Lupe's new mixtape worth a spin gents?


----------



## Fraust (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it is. Similar to Enemy of the State with some of the flows. One in particular was identical to a track from EotS, but I don't feel like fishing around to identify them.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 26, 2011)

Do not like Lupe's mix tape at all. Whats up with the techno shit 

At least his lyrics are solid


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2011)

Not hating but I could do without the whole dubstep/techno shit.

Not every bandwagon is to be jumped on.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the new dubstep movement in Lupe's music, I think he uses it right. It's not in every song anyway. His lyrics are incredibly solid as well, love his references to pop-culture through constant metaphors.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. Dubstep is the shit. 

However the real question is does it work in hip hop? 

Also not bothering with Lupe's shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2011)

I could do without it..or at least..without it in hip hop.

Dubsteppers gonna dubstep. I guess.

/Kanyeshrug.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Tbh i dont think it works in Hip Hop.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't really like the dubstep genre

but I do think the Future Garage stuff from the UK is pretty interesting, who's to say if it's the future though.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

But Garage is what made Dubstep and Drum and Bass, they are all spawned from it. That's why they sound alike.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 27, 2011)

Loving the new mixtape. I like the techno/dubstep. Good shit


----------



## Vasco (Nov 27, 2011)

so i figured this the place for hiphop
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRNBY4BvylU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> But Garage is what made Dubstep and Drum and Bass, they are all spawned from it. That's why they sound alike.



it's the added elements that make me like it.

Think of it as a soup and those are all ingredients.  Dubstep is celery which I normally dont like but dump it in a stew and we've got some magic going on.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Which Dubstep artists have you listened to anyway?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

Burial, Shackleton, Broken Notes, Eleven Tigers

amongst others


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

Burial are decent. You should try some Nero, Deadmau5 and Subfocus. However Subfocus are more Drum and Bass than Dubstep. Chase and Status are also decent.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2011)

I've heard abit of chase and status..it ranged from decent to good..but its still something I wouldn't bump in a regular basis as say hip hop..still from the little dubstep I've  heard..they're alright.


----------



## Vault (Nov 27, 2011)

I listen to pretty much everything.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2011)

There's only some tracks I can stand using dubstep. Kanye and J. Cole luckily have some good "dub-hop" tracks. Lupe's mixtape is alright. It's not up to the level of his first 2 albums, first 3 mixtapes or anything but it's alright. Not having on him just is what it is. Favorite track on there is the already released "Super Lupe Rap"

It makes me wonder how "Food and Liquor II" will be. Will he finally go back to his F&L roots with the same sounds as the first one? Or will he be making a new F&L style with some sounds such as dub-step and such?


----------



## Vasco (Nov 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tg8yHk7owA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Lupe's mixtape is pretty good. I recently started listening to dubstep, so I don't really have a problem with that. Although I have to say trying to rap over Nero's Doomsday isn't the easiest thing to do IMO. I'd say that Lupe Back was the one track that didn't do it for me. It wasn't bad, but not quite on point.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 28, 2011)

guys whats your opinion on yelawolf ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2011)

Yo.....FoTP is my favorite Lupe product to date. I think its the only thing he's made that I liked  EVERY song.

I'm digging the dubstep.

Lupe Back was actually my favorite track.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol I'm listening to Lupe Back right now. Shit just gets me hype. I'm digging the mixtape too, it's like Lasers done right, or at least done better. That Coltrane joint was a nice surprise too. 

"Oh shit alert!"


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2011)

End of the World gets me hyped. Like the flow, the beat, the lyrics and everything else


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 28, 2011)

Lupe Back, Friend of the People, WWJD He'd Prolly LOL Like WTF!!! and Lightwork are my favourite tracks.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 30, 2011)

Saw this on someone's tumblr. lol'd


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 30, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Lupe Back, Friend of the People, WWJD He'd Prolly LOL Like WTF!!! and Lightwork are my favourite tracks.





Lightwork is a monster.


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Saw this on someone's tumblr. lol'd



Love it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 30, 2011)

The crown ain't safe

Los feat. XV- "Get it"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Yq8f6ltw0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

you can't get the crown with bunk ass beats like that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TXyFYNiV-9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 30, 2011)

Lightwork, Friend of the People, Lupe Back, WWJD He'd Probably LOL Like WTF, SLR and Life, Death & Love From San Francisco are great. Always like Joaquin Phoenix too. Hell I like the whole damn mix tape.

Also, new Hopsin for those that are interested:

[YOUTUBE]s6LzINT020c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Salem (Nov 30, 2011)

Aside from the following albums, my end of the year list is conspicuously absent of any rap or hip-hop music: "House of Balloons" by The Weeknd, "λόγος" by The Log.OS, and "SBTRKT" by SBTRKT. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for me?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

Return of 4eva- Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2011)

Curren$y/The Alchemist - Covert Coup

[YOUTUBE]oX1ou2tCx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2011)

Holla vs Arsonal

Such a classic battle that was mein square


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 1, 2011)

The new Roots.  

Phenomenal.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzyQTqCRkMM[/YOUTUBE]

You all probably saw her, but just in case.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 1, 2011)

erictheking said:


> The new Roots.
> 
> Phenomenal.


I need to check that out and give that new Lupe a rest.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2011)

Meh that was decent. 

Idk, something about female MC's....they just all seem the same. Like they sound the same, talk about the same shit. I mean that's one thing I can give to Nicki Minaj, she isn't cookie cutter so to speak. And I don't feel like falling asleep when she spits.

Missy is still my favorite though.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2011)

EDIT:

oooooh the roots

i need to start..


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea I just can't get in to most female MCs ().

I think the problem with female MCs is that they're so few of them. Assuming the ratio of good female MCs to bad or mediocre female MCs is the same as it is for male MCs, because of the smaller overall numbers there are comparatively less good ones. But every once in awhile you get your Missy's and Lauren Hills and Jean Graes


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2011)

Never heard of Jean Graes. I'll check her out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

Jean Grae goesi n, don't sleep on her


----------



## LayZ (Dec 1, 2011)

My favorite Jean Grae track.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcX7_57FRBo[/YOUTUBE]

I just love how open she was on this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I just love how open she was on this.



 

(sorry couldn't resist).

Need to get on that new roots.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2011)

This shit dope as hell..


----------



## InFam0us (Dec 2, 2011)

^can't event front, that track's THAT fuego.

Pharrell made a dope ass beat and T.I. snapped. Even Pharrell's verse was cool. Can already hear Pusha and possibly Jigga on a remix. If dude's album goes that direction I'm buying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone that Motor City Mayhem starts tomorrow 

Calicoe vs Arsonal

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2011)

Calicoe gonna body arsonal. Eazy.

Arson has turned into a punching bag..I swear he lost the last 3 battles of him I peeped.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2011)

What?  Arsenal's maybe lost 2 battles that have been on youtube, one of which was actually Grind Time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2011)

What a hell of an event that'll be. Wow

Wanted to bring this up, guys what are your top 5 favorite battles?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2011)

At KN..I don't have a top5 favorite battles..too many I like and rewatched like a thousand times..it would be impossible to make a shortlist of just 5..

I do however have a preference towards some battle rappers..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd rather go with my top five favorite battlers 

Tech9
Yung iLL 
Hitman Holla
Calicoe
Conceited

In no particular order


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2011)

Would have added Marv as well, but he hasn't had enough battles in the URL, even with his track record before his battle with Cortez


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Nicki Minaj just keeps smashing that ass. That new single!


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2011)

aw fuck youtube aint workin right

I just realized who blonde Sunny reminds me of


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2011)

Man, I just realized how much I hate these OVOXO/YOLO kids.


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2011)

never heard of them.


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2011)

ooh no wait

like i listen to them. SO THATS

SO THATS WHY EVERYONES BEEN SAYING YOLO TO ME

FUCK THEM FUCK THEM ALL

FUCK THEM! IM NOT A FUCKING TEENY BOPPER THATS REAL DAM MUSIC TO ME


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Man, you're trying to fucking go.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you shouting when you type in caps? 

lol at people actually saying 'yolo'. smh.

Drake's alright though & I've got a few Chris Brown tracks. Don't know much about the rest, can't really comment..


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2011)

MAN

whats so bad

like

i want to feel in touch wiht what everyone is listening to. i hate having to go "Who is that" and people look at me like im crazy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2011)

Ars vs Calicoe 

Cannot wait to see this shit go down mein square


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2011)

You can be in touch with what everybody's listening..I am..I mean, I know most artists and certainly have heard some of their material..sometimes not substantial enough to form a 'fair' opinion of them..but it doesn't mean you start selling Jordan's on a train and saying 'yolo' or w/e the fuck as a way to justify some of the dumb shit you do. Also, stanning is never good. Try to criticize one of the artists I mentioned before..on twitter or tumblr and these kids will do you dirt..they'll fuck your shit up.


----------



## InFam0us (Dec 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Are you shouting when you type in caps?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

The Weeknd is the shit. 

yolo is pretty dumb. what's worse is some girl on my facebook was like "what the fuck is yolo? isnt that a star wars character?"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 3, 2011)

Mind you I never said anything negative about the artists. Just that the kids that live by that "yolo" are usually their fans..

I've seen kids talking about skipping class and them being like "yeah yolo"..they use that shit to justify any dumb shit..like..you can ditch all your responsibilities because you only live once..I don't get it..did they just find out that after dieing they're not gonna get another crack at life now..?

Lol at the girl that asked about it being a star wars thing..I don't know her but she's great..


----------



## Fraust (Dec 3, 2011)

I remember "you only live one" before it was cool. :hipster

Though I only ever used the concept (definitely never a retarded acronym) for talking to girls or making moves.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think you need a dumb acronym for an old saying.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 4, 2011)

Starting to get to the point where I know all of the songs quite well from Lupe's "Friend of the People", not just the front-end stuff. Still loving this mix, every song has been done very well.

Thinking about going back and listening to some of Jay-Z's stuff that he released when I wasn't a hip-hop fan.


----------



## Toreno (Dec 4, 2011)

Drake fans annoy me till no end. I can't begin to explain them.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Ether/Jay-Z day folks.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been listening to this Remix non-stop for like 3 days. So amazing


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 4, 2011)

I just became a fucking huge Tech N9ne fa. 

I need to know more of his music.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Happy Ether/Jay-Z day folks.



Jigga's gotta be hitting the 42 today right?  The answer to the universe


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2011)

Ether....shit Jay Z must have shat himself the day he heard ether.....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Vasco (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8bRCVMeaZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QYpd1IrLGvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]emrUrlDDCK8[/YOUTUBE]
I`ve never heard this before. The beats crazy


----------



## Deweze (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you guys help me find a high quality download for "pitchblack -its all real" video. It was on youtube long ago and when I remember to download it, they take it off :/


----------



## Honzou (Dec 5, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I didn't have finals n stuff coming up I'd go watch this.
Here's my prediction for the battles

Calicoe vs. Arsonal-Calicoe got it 

Big T vs. Tsu Surf- Big T if he comes with the same intensity that he did against DNA he'll take it. Tsu is soft.

Aye Verb vs. O-red- Never listened to O so Verb wins by default

X-factor vs. Rich Dolarz- X has been on a roll and Rich has been on the opposite. X got this.

QP vs. Tay Rock- Tay Rock might take this depending cuz QP spits those Grindtime punchlines that half the people at this event won't get.

B Magic vs. Yung Kannon- bunch of no bodies, will not watch.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone else copping Undun today?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2011)

Honzou I agree with all your predictions. Exactly the same as mine.

But yo that b magic guy is alright you know..I've seen 3 of his battles in the past 2 days and he's good. Just needs better opposition, they be putting him against some bums..he needs to battle a headliner to make a name for himself..just peep one of his battles..Skip the opposition's verses..you'll see dude's decent/nice.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 6, 2011)

Yo if I posted a concept song over Hov's 30 something called dirty something would someone review it?

EDIT

I'm too lazy to record it so I would just post the lyrics....but the flow is dynamic but I'm sure most of you can figure it out...fast slow med fast you know shit like that


----------



## Honzou (Dec 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Honzou I agree with all your predictions. Exactly the same as mine.
> 
> But yo that b magic guy is alright you know..I've seen 3 of his battles in the past 2 days and he's good. Just needs better opposition, they be putting him against some bums..he needs to battle a headliner to make a name for himself..just peep one of his battles..Skip the opposition's verses..you'll see dude's decent/nice.



Fasho, I guess I'll have to give him a listen. 

Who do you guys think won that battle between DNA and the terrorist from GT?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't stand that dude. I didn't watch the whole battle because on my youtube player it said it was over an hour. Fuck that. From what I've seen DNA got it. That dizaster guy lost his composure several time..the dude even tried to intimidate the audience..DNA must've made him feel uncomfortable for dude to be acting like that.

Lol at DNA making him say "Canadians are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" in Canada. Had that shit been in URL in New York or Detroit or St. Louis..dizaster wouldn't have made it out of there alive. Hell, all them stunts of trying to intimidate that audience I know he wouldn't pull that on a URL audience. Smh.

I might be bias though. I always thought that Dizaster guy is garbage so..

@chocochip..post the shit..you're certain to get feedback..


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2011)

He called Canadians ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the Kitten Whisperer in the building? 
He got some balls.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2011)

that shit was in Canada. The whole audience was Canadian..but yeah drake was there..iirc he sponsored the battle..

Nothing like offending the dude responsible for your pay check


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c9g2XgrxOk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 6, 2011)

Someone recently put me onto some nigerian hip-hop, not bad.


----------



## EJ (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm getting closer and closer to listening to Nicki Minaj's new album.

So close, I can even _taaaaaste it. _


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2011)

DNA is pretty nice... despite his lack of flossing ability


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 7, 2011)

So we are in agreement DNA took it.

@honzou 

Can't stand okwerdz. Garbage. His fans go on about his 'personals' but half of the shot he says about other dudes is speculative, his rhyme schemes are awful, has no punches, and his delivery wack. He's awful.

To be honest, I don't fuck with many GT  battlers..their audience for the most part are a bunch of nerdy, self righteous kids. Like Masa said on this thread once..that GT shit is way too corny. Dizaster and okwerdz be shouting out the lamest shit and they go "woah". 

I kinda like that white Jewish guy though..soul Khan..I think he's decent..overrated as fuck but still nice..and another white guy I think its called fresco or some shit..only seen one of his battles..against soul khan it was..I thought the fresco guy was decent..


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 7, 2011)

did not know there was a hip-hop section on here...

Introduction to myself... aside from being a huge geek(comic fanatic and gamer) - I'm a big fan of hip-hop.

Mostly listen to stoner-hop:
Redman(my favorite rapper), Juicy J, Wiz Khalifa, Bizzy Bone, Ludacris, and Curren$y...

I dabble in a bit of everything but new rap annoys me: ex. Young Money

I can listen to them but it'll be a one time thing,... won't go out of my way for it.

Currently Listening To:


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice to meet ya!

Now putting this unfinished song out there because I can't tell if I like it or not...I will probably end up just throwing it away but....
Title is called Dirty Something over 30 something instrumental

The Instrumental

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRoo4Y-IPH0[/YOUTUBE]




Dirty Something

*Spoiler*: __ 



Intro:
**just talking**
Penny on the track....don't repeat this, it's too dirty, too xxx for mainstream, it's disgusting....plus the original track better aha!

*Purposeful weak start(representing the weak society)*
**smooth slow talk rap**

Misses mislead me to mysteries
pleaing, kiss me please
constantly asking rest n me
and da rest is history

-**cut flow to a more dynamic faster flow...figure it out I don't know how to record but it makes sense**

-that happened to be his story to his ex-partner
part of him expectin dat he wuh have to part her
Fatherin another fathers daughta livin one lie two lives playinpeterparker til judgement faltered he could go no farther
and he faulted her faults occur felt regret abusin liqour til declared dead and da coffin was his bed
grave surrounded by his family crowded by no friends but a flower on his grave placed by the daughters hands

dang-s-m-h moment right there but NO ONE CARES cause the clothes that he WEARS only gets him stares and da popos glares 
five years in jail fifty thousand bail america is free but is it fair? but no one cares**whisperish*
*
**fast rapping..has a series of getting faster then stating shit mad ahaha i know go along with it then going super fast at the end**
why do tv screens concentrate on celebrities and their physiques
yet continually
CUT scenes
on controversy n poverty
do we even see
globally are we blinded by flashy scenery?! casualties of yesterday replayed then made mere memories
currently we keep
focus on currency or showin what they thinks worth mentioning
screw economy i'll truly seek only reality
certainly it can't be these
lies the tvs feeding me?!
what to think with a life in this century shameful times please don't even mention me
These fiends WONT GET THE BEST OF ME
ORGINALITY
REST IN PEACE
or rest in me
arrest me please
for the truth that i speak
something real dirty
somethin real unique
(something being a needed speech told lyrically)*<-depends on how you came in if you need it or not*


*chorus**
*normal flow**
call it what you want now

but its just a dirty something

dirty something somethin clubs just can't be bumpin

uh

cover ya earss

theres somethin to hearrr

somethin dirty, somethin weird some somethin out the ordinary





what I got so far...I thought the lack of different rhyme schemes and punchlines kind of made it weak(something I will fix if fixable during the second verse)...I can't tell whether I should finish the song or not...it was suppose to be a rap with a message but I thought it was elementary.

Reps to whoever criticizes truthfully!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2011)

Man you need to record that shit. Nobody can get a true feel for how it sounds without listening. Need to hear your delivery, tone of voice, swag, flow etc.......


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Man you need to record that shit. Nobody can get a true feel for how it sounds without listening. Need to hear your delivery, tone of voice, swag, flow etc.......



But it's finals week and my friend's mikes are elsewhere and I never really recorded before...I just write.
=[
 so no review...dang.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2011)

Chocochip said:


> But it's finals week and my friend's mikes are elsewhere and I never really recorded before...I just write.
> =[
> so no review...dang.



Sorry if that sounded harsh or anything but I was just saying I could give you far more insight. At best I can review how I think you did lyrically. 

Lemme go read it.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Sorry if that sounded harsh or anything but I was just saying I could give you far more insight. At best I can review how I think you did lyrically.
> 
> Lemme go read it.



Aren't you a good rapper...I wouldn't be surprised if you could rap it at one take...it's fast part then mad rage part then fast part is the only hard part but its a bit like em does it(no I'm nowhere near him just saying the speed)


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2011)

Chocochip said:


> Aren't you a good rapper...I wouldn't be surprised if you could rap it at one take...it's fast part then mad rage part then fast part is the only hard part but its a bit like em does it(no I'm nowhere near him just saying the speed)



Good?! I am AMAZING! 

Seriously though I did try and rap it and got some of it just off the top of my head but then I got lost. Anyway from what I can decipher it would sound pretty good and lyrically I definitely enjoyed it. The selling point would still come down to your delivery of it and what you bring to the table. If you can't deliver it all nice and shiny like people might not buy into it.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I get the delivery down half the times I rap it...kind of spastic fast at towards the end...hard cause I'm too lazy to format this shit in a way it's easy to rap but dang thanks man!

EDIT

Just a quick verse using the alphabet midway....tell me if you catch it

super fast rapping btw, plants packed and killa jams got the stall then speed
I was just writing to kick push instrumental...dont judge for the content of these lyrics..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plants packed witta fiddy stack mac daddy makin phat tracks
 killa jams reloopin back while crackin up like glad jacks
laughin bad due-ta mad wacks petty sad ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fastly jackin offta asscracks plastic racks n vags til a mass a' cum  splashin ovva der sagged sacks

Fact
I'm in the back
-breakin beautiful bitches barely breathin 
clinchin dearly exclaiming fuck gently heathen!
 i-have gruesome fears exorcise deadly complications,
 but can dudes ever feel ghostly hoes imaginations?



JC kindly listens.(dead stop) mmhhmmm nahhhhh ,
-oh...please....quietly reshow thy unoccupied vaggggg
understand that scary roles queerly played(luda type excitement)
 only negates my lickin kiillin J




Last verse this week promise


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2011)

The roots "How I Got Over" has to be their best material since Phrenology. Replaying again its just so fucking amazing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mQ8dAdjIUkI[/YOUTUBE]

Soul Khan


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Dec 7, 2011)

Yo, very dope Texas producer just remixed my crew's Lifestyle Music EP from last month:



He called it Dallas Lifestyle Music, and its (IMO) amazingly dope!

We just finished our 2nd EP and have another 2 on deck for DEC/JAN before we get into our album!

Please check out DLSM and if you like it, DL IT: live news conference Here if you don't wanna hit the Bandcamp.

Thanks to all, and we are already getting tons of reviews! if anyone has a blog, lemme know if you are willing to post it!

JihaD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2011)

Downloading that and the Alpha Davis Remixes

But of course mein square


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2011)

J Fox's first verse was garbage even though he looks like Tupac, which is weird because these guys usually have their first verse pre-written.  I wasn't expecting Soul Khan to massacre like he did, and I was laughing every second.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2011)

How's the new B.o.B. mixtape?


----------



## Honzou (Dec 8, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]mQ8dAdjIUkI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Soul Khan



lol because of this massacre every time I see a Youtube video with Fox in it I write "Fox is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".

But really though, Soul Khan ruined what little career Fox had as a battler. He's by far the weakest member of S.O.N.S.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 8, 2011)

Machine Gun Kelly...lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2011)

Me: Soul Khan, how much for that suit you wore against JFox? So BOSS. 
Soul Khan: It was a rental. Men's Wearhouse.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 8, 2011)

J foxx is super whack.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2011)

Thankfully I skipped his turns so I wouldn't have to waste my time


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2011)

Can anyone find me the instrumental to this?


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2011)

Love that song. Gambino is a mastermind there. His lyrics usually suck, but that was an impressive song, it practically carried the album.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 9, 2011)

Friday said:


> Love that song. Gambino is a mastermind



fuck a bitch to pass the time


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2011)

I just got into Gambino and I really like Camp. It's alright lyrically but the beats and hooks are great. And yea L.E.S. is one of the best on the album


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't believe how someone like Talib Kweli is under-rated by some modern rap listening folk.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WEqr1zDq5s[/Youtube]

Classic.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 9, 2011)

well hopefully none of us underrate him :]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 9, 2011)

Good. :]

Had a listen to J Cole cover on a mixtape and it's not bad.


----------



## Cash (Dec 11, 2011)

Camp has some bangers that really grow on you over time. L.E.S. was my early favorite though. anyone like Big Sean? or whatever. about to try him out. Im probably epic late listening to him. 

[YOUTUBE]jvpgtlLyNHs[/YOUTUBE]

Almost there is a banger. Pour it out Gambino


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad Donnie cleaned up his delivery with that whole stuffed nose thing he had going for a while.


----------



## JonnyCake (Dec 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> How's the new B.o.B. mixtape?



I like No genre more personally. Im just curious where his album is going to go. Can't hate a dude for realizing pop makes more money but he could go so much harder especially with that southern flow.


----------



## sharpie (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure where I missed it, but when did Dice Raw start singing?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]t4MsCHBfBLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVhol0iAQ1s[/YOUTUBE]

New Lu


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 11, 2011)

lol Canibus dissing Cole

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXbBrMQEGsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol Canibus, this is sad


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

Canibus you too old get lost


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe because the dude hasn't been relevant since then?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## fireking77 (Dec 12, 2011)

When does snoop Dogg & Wiz Khalifa - Mac and Devin Go to High School" Soundtrack Album Drop?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2011)

Tomorrow mein square


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2011)

Canibus apologized


----------



## DackMan (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2011)

The backlash on Canibus  

He's getting treated worse than Jesus got.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Vasco (Dec 13, 2011)

beat of the old day
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq_C01YkmnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

speedyg said:


> No but I'll have a listen.
> 
> You a big fan of The Roots? They're a great group.



Massive fan, my favourite group. Just absolutely brilliant. I listen to them more than anything really. You definitely should spin it, its a awesome album but its kinda short



erictheking said:


> Yes. Sheer class IMO. One of their best works.



I agree but which one do you think is better? Undun or How I Got Over?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Massive fan, my favourite group. Just absolutely brilliant. I listen to them more than anything really. You definitely should spin it, its a awesome album but its kinda short



I like Phrenology which is the album I listened to the most, Break You Off/The Seed 2.0 Been the most spammed tracks I got through.

They always have something fresh going so I'll probably listen to more when I can.

Spotify to the rescue.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Well Phrenology is also one of my favourite The Roots albums, How I Got Over being their best material since Phrenology. You should also check out How I Got Over if you haven't.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah deffo checking it. Have you seen them live?

I got the impression they at their best in live performances than just basing them on the studio albums which have been inconsistent over the years.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't yet, but its something i want to do definitely. I got the "Come Alive" album and yeah man they sound amazing live. 

And you mean consistent right? Because their music is just pure class man.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought their new album wasn't very good


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 13, 2011)

official video for No church in the wild. Kanye, Jay-z, Frank Ocean. Feeling the concept


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I thought their new album wasn't very good



It was very short. And i think you basing Undun as something after How I Got Over. They aren't reaching those dizzying heights any time soon. That album is a classic. And i do not just use that term loosely.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Have you guys listened to Undun yet?


Thats all I've been listening to lately.


Vault said:


> Massive fan, my favourite group. Just absolutely brilliant. I listen to them more than anything really. You definitely should spin it, its a awesome album but its kinda short
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but which one do you think is better? Undun or How I Got Over?


I feel the same way.

I'm leaning towards Undun right now.


speedyg said:


> Yeah deffo checking it. Have you seen them live?
> 
> I got the impression they at their best in live performances than just basing them on the studio albums which have been inconsistent over the years.


I've seen them live 4 times. The best performance I saw was when Lupe opened for them in ATL. I caught ?uestlove's drumstick when he tossed it into the crowd. 


Parallax said:


> I thought their new album wasn't very good


Thats the first underwhelming review I've seen. But to each their own.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I thought their new album wasn't very good



Phrenology is hard to beat tbh.

I put them in the same class as the likes of ATCQ, Jurassic 5, De la Soul and Slum Village.

I thought the new album wasn't too bad after listening.

I can see why you like How I Got Over, Vault. It has a similar flavour to their older style like Phrenology.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

You are leaning to Undun over How I Got Over?  Interesting. I will give it time to see how i feel about it as time goes by however its amazing so far, the length is disappointing though. How I Got Over i have been listening for a year and even to this day i never skip a track nor do i get bored of it. Very rare for me to do that.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> You are leaning to Undun over How I Got Over?  Interesting. I will give it time to see how i feel about it as time goes by however its amazing so far, the length is disappointing though. How I Got Over i have been listening for a year and even to this day i never skip a track nor do i get bored of it. Very rare for me to do that.


I prefer the sound and I like how its kind of dark. Don't get me wrong I love How I Got Over as well.

I think the fact that undun is so short has you yearning for more. I think that works in its favor. I'd rather have an ablum that I feel is too short than is too long.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

How I Got Over just flows so seamlessly, the sound is also very fresh and just has an overall uplifting feel to it. I agree, Undun is much darker.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not basing the album on their previous or their past work.  I just didn't think it was very good.  Then again I thought How I Got Over was ok

I really like this group (Game Theory and Things Fall Apart are both excellent excellent albums) but yeah this didn't do it for me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

The Roots are best at their darkest and angriest iirc


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Game Theory over How I Got Over?  Don't get me wrong Game Theory was good but i don't think its better.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

How can you not it's excellent so much better than How I Got Over it's not even fair.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

If i had to rate the albums i would have to say 

Game Theory - 9/10
Rising Down - 7.5/10 
How I Got Over - 9.5/10 
Undun - 9/10 

Game Theory I will tell you that it does have two of my favourite roots tracks.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2011)

Which tracks are those?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2011)

?

I think those are albums.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

*Can't Stop This* and *Clock With No Hands*. 

Another brilliant one also is *Atonement*.


----------



## sharpie (Dec 13, 2011)

I think undun is a great album.  Played the shi* out of it all weekend.  Its a concept album so some people might not feel it.  But seriously though... Dice Raw start singing still trips me out since How I got over.

My all time fav roots album is illadelph halflife though.  Got my first anti-skip diskman when that album came out and took that disk everywhere...  Good times.  My favorite group of all time.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Good combination of Norah and Talib here.


That collab he did with Justin Timberlake still trips me out. 

Don't get me wrong, I like it but Justin's voice gets too high at one point.



sharpie said:


> I think undun is a great album.  Played the shi* out of it all weekend.  Its a concept album so some people might not feel it.  But seriously though... Dice Raw start singing still trips me out since How I got over.
> 
> My all time fav roots album is illadelph halflife though.  Got my first anti-skip diskman when that album came out and took that disk everywhere...  Good times.  My favorite group of all time.


Its definitely one of my favorite albums. I have to play "No Alibi" at least 3 times before I move on.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 14, 2011)

XV going in again!



Also anyone listen to TM: 103?

Expecting it to be a good album.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2011)

I know there's a remix out of that already, where is it?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 15, 2011)

I need to step my The Roots game up. 

I love them but there's so much of their shit I haven't heard yet. I need to stop being lazy..its not normal when you're too lazy to click tge mouse a few times to download and listen to music.

@Mike.. I'm waiting for TM 103..all the tracks I've heard so far were nice so I'm looking forward to the album. Expecting it to deliver. Let Git It!


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

Just get all their albums man and on one lazy day just spin them back to back. You won't regret man, they are brilliant. 

Im hoping 103 is like the inspiration, I liked that album.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2011)

What other groups take your interest, Vault?

Please tell me you like the Tribe and Jurassic 5.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

I do listen to Tribe Called Quest and Slum Village, i listen to Slum Village almost as religiously as The roots. Not sure i have listened to Jurassic 5 though. Also some bone thugs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> I do listen to Tribe Called Quest and Slum Village, i listen to Slum Village almost as religiously as The roots. Not sure i have listened to Jurassic 5 though. Also some bone thugs.



Yeah listen to some Slum Village but not nearly as much as I should atm.

The Pharcyde and De La Soul is worth a listen as well.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

I do listen to Pharcyde actually  I have listened little of De La Soul


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess It's just Me, Myself and I. 

I heartily recommend 3 Feet High and Rising to rekindle that relationship.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 15, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnDX-wbws54[/youtube]

I feel chills


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbGcgwIorNg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Dec 16, 2011)

just wanted to say its alrite nowadays to watch naruto and a wide assortment of animes while smokiing weed and having swagger and also that lloyd banks cold corner 2 is ill


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for that insightful piece of info, guy.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Dec 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WnuTo0elOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Dec 17, 2011)

Has nobody peeped the new Blu & Exile then? I've just started listening to it. Was so happy when I found it. Expensive though


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## LayZ (Dec 18, 2011)

afgpride said:


> Song was already a masterpiece in itself but this vid is perfect.  Especially for those who didn't get it on the first listen (possibly due to not having watched these classics).


Its rare when the audience can actually visualize exactly what the artist intended them to. Thanks to this video, that idea is fulfilled.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 18, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
They released a new album the other day.



So this year, you can vote for the 10th pick of the XXL Freshman list. It's got a pretty good list of people to choose from. Most of the people who deserved a spot on previous covers are on the shortlist. Though Dom Kennedy and TiRon are still absent.

I'm pretty torn who to vote for since you only get one vote. ASAP Rocky, Jon Connor, Schoolboy Q, Stalley, The Kid Daytona, STS and XV are the main people I'm trying to decide between.

ASAP and Stalley have a pretty biog chance of landing the cover without my vote, so I'll probably go for The Kid Daytona. The Interlude was one of my favourite projects last year and the sequal is dropping on the 20th.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2011)

How do you go back to Supreme Clientele and miss this fucker 

Scientific!

[YOUTUBE]ZjveeqdSDlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

you don't yo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2011)

My shit        .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> De La Soul



[YOUTUBE]nmte57oKe6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Also

[YOUTUBE]5LY-ADTGM64[/YOUTUBE]

Hitman Holla


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]nmte57oKe6U[/YOUTUBE]



I'm the one who suggested De La Soul and made a nice joke as well and you quote Vault instead?

You crazy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2011)

@Fraust

Not sure if serious.

But that shit was so bad it became funny then it became sad.


----------



## SoraOVO (Dec 18, 2011)

Very inspirational song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=500F9W1qku8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

He's right about one thing mein square

I am crazy


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> @Fraust
> 
> Not sure if serious.
> 
> But that shit was so bad it became funny then it became sad.



Not sure, how? I'm dead serious 'cause I feel bad that he thinks he's nice and keeps saying he's gonna be famous and be rich in like a year from music like that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2011)

Does that ''mein square'' shit even mean anything?

or is it just some e-hipster biz?

Just trying to understand the beast yo.


Edit - @ Fraust, I hear you..We all got relatives like that. Funny shit is, if he actually makes it, you better dickryde that ass for some kwaanzas/$$.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Mein square is nothing of and or relating to e-hipster

Mein square is a way of understanding

Mein square is a way of life

Mein square is mein square

So says mein square


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Edit - @ Fraust, I hear you..We all got relatives like that. Funny shit is, if he actually makes it, you better dickryde that ass for some kwaanzas/$$.



Well I created the name of the group like 5 years ago so I get a 10% right there for every time they use it.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Does that ''mein square'' shit even mean anything?
> 
> or is it just some e-hipster biz?
> 
> Just trying to understand the beast yo.



Same boat. Grab a paddle.


Also if anyone cares (I hope some of you do ) the mixtape should be finished by christmas. I am excited to get it to you guys and see how you feel about the first complete project from me and my dude J Minor.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

And I want that mixtape when it's finished mein square

Yes I do


----------



## Fraust (Dec 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Also if anyone cares (I hope some of you do ) the mixtape should be finished by christmas. I am excited to get it to you guys and see how you feel about the first complete project from me and my dude J Minor.



Got some nice melodies and hooks in that piece? I haven't listened to your music in a while, unfortunately, but I'll listen to the tape.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2011)

Good looks fellas. Appreciate it.  

And not many melodies man.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2011)

Fraust wants some Kirko Bangz type of shit.



> Fossil pants..I'm hard as rock


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Also

[YOUTUBE]k3AK2O6fGmQ[/YOUTUBE]

Notice how Seneca Cayson has been tweeting that he's going to upload the battles after this leak was uploaded on Youtube

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He's right about one thing mein square
> 
> I am crazy



Seriously, I have no idea what you're talking about.

[YOUTUBE]9Gn3OJH3VVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

But of course mein square

But of course


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2011)

Holla was putting in work.

Good job on finding that leak young padawan.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 18, 2011)

vote earl!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]692urwJ6ryE[/YOUTUBE]

You can tell from Holla's pauses (nochoke) and Goodz looking like he was going to fall over after drinking too much and PAUSING himself during the battle that both weren't on their A-Game. 

Now for the real card - Ill vs Rex


----------



## BIGnBLAZED (Dec 19, 2011)

check me out


check the link in my sig too for my video


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2011)

Rawwwww

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfNgg5flyCQ&list=FLNjCiPQtwGnuX9CR8oMFQMQ&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone rate Andre 3000 rapping on Lloyd's latest hit Dedication to My Ex?

Do you prefer the clean version to the dirty one?

Why does Lloyd's 'ex' on the video look suspiciously like Alicia Keys? 

Why pick a cat to rap the bridge lol? Why not a human? -__-

Will this be Lloyd's best and most commercially successful track ever?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 20, 2011)

The track is a BEAST. Andre KILLED it. Dirty version >>>>>>>>Clean version.

Dunno about looking like Alicia Keys but that chick is damn fine. Anyone know who she is?

Lloyd blew all his money on getting Andre and Weezy on the feature so he could only afford (Lil) Wayne Brady and a cat for the video.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL  Cool song.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ViCXjkn7G7Y[/YOUTUBE]

battleoftheyear.jpg


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2011)

3 stacks absolutely bodied the dedication to my ex track.


----------



## EJ (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4MsCHBfBLQ[/YOUTUBE]


Trying to find the singer to this...

If anyone knows let me know.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2011)

That track sounds sick.

I need that album.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 21, 2011)

Common would put drakes bodybag in a body bag.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 21, 2011)

get it shawty


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2011)

leveluplive.tv

Not hip hop, but I know a lot of you like The Weeknd. His new mixtape is out.


----------



## Friday (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Goblin (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


What do you guys think?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 22, 2011)

This new Common album has me feeling the same way I felt when I heard Late Registration the first time. One of the best Hip Hop albums of the year.


----------



## InFam0us (Dec 22, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Common would put drakes bodybag in a body bag.



True.

Common would "fat bitch bungee cord snap" on drake!

/had to make my own  battle reference.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 22, 2011)

XV finally droppin something worth listening too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8VqGunbFnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2011)

Been workin since 10 AM to finish up the mixtape. Should be able to post it tonight but this place has been dead. If anyone wants it now I will get it to em but thinking about waitin till after the holidays.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 23, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This new Common album has me feeling the same way I felt when I heard Late Registration the first time. One of the best Hip Hop albums of the year.



It's definitely dope, still only his 4th best I reckon, and not in my top 5 for the year


----------



## LayZ (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the new Common, but I'm not loving it. I'm sure it will grow on me eventually. But I still have multiple Common albums I'd rather listen to. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6P9h4WN0u0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas hip-hop thread!!!

My girl got me that HTC with the Dre Beat Audio thingy, so lemme put this shit to the test, currently d/l TM: 103 and TNC: Death Comes in 3's.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]ViCXjkn7G7Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> battleoftheyear.jpg



Smack fucking up. It's christmas already. Where the fuck the battle at? Been up all day waiting on this shit..Gotta go out in like 20mins, I bet he's gonna post the shit as soon as I walk out the door..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9oRpAZEGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Smack fucking up. It's christmas already. Where the fuck the battle at? Been up all day waiting on this shit..Gotta go out in like 20mins, I bet he's gonna post the shit as soon as I walk out the door..



[YOUTUBE]CxaEVgf1rOQ[/YOUTUBE]

You were saying mein square


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't get the hype for new Common album. Its decent at best. Not near as good as Be. Even liked Finding Forver more then this


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok, so I really dig Camp. My only problem is that Childish is always talking about "not being black enough."


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone else feel like Jay needs to retire his ass already?


----------



## EJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Ok, so I really dig Camp. My only problem is that Childish is always talking about "not being black enough."



Exactly!

Like he needs to stop being so damn concerned about race. His previous depression over it is pretty blatant.

"Move white girls/move black girls/like the white girls that blow me/" shut the fuck up!


Tyler the Creator too! 

"Got all the black bitches mad cause my main bitch vanilla"

But Camp is still alright.

You already heard Firefly. The beat is nice..and the chorus when they are singing.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2011)

Aight I gave this to Point Blank already to get a review up on here for me. I was hoping he had it up today (no big deal) so you guys could see someones opinion of it before you decide if you want to check it out or not. 

This is the completed mixtape I had mentioned before.

Dangerous boys subbed


It only takes about 30-40 minutes to listen to straight through. It is pretty short. If any of you do decide to give it a shot please leave whatever feedback you have. Hopefully this is the first of a lot of music we will be making as a tandum.


----------



## Grep (Dec 28, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Aight I gave this to Point Blank already to get a review up on here for me. I was hoping he had it up today (no big deal) so you guys could see someones opinion of it before you decide if you want to check it out or not.
> 
> This is the completed mixtape I had mentioned before.
> 
> ...



Content and anything else non technical I didn't pay as much attention to since that is all opinion. But the other dude (or whoever the fuck, I have no idea how many dudes you got working on this shit) has major flow/delivery issues at times and potentially a voice that just isn't very suited for rap (though a lot of people with record deals have this issue and nobody cares).  

You sound weirdly like Yaki Kadafi at times though. Which is a compliment I guess lol, by far the best in the outlawz after Tupac, though thats not saying THAT much. Lol.

The opening to the eighth track was just awkward though. Terrible enunciation and breathing control. You either work on that type of shit intentionally, can naturally do it, or just work it out accidentally over time. But either way it needs to be worked on (if you care to improve). 

My only personal opinions on it though are pretty irrelevant since its just a mix tape. But it felt pretty simple, generic, and safe I guess. Not asking for those 'super lupe fiasco lyrical' raps or anything though. Not a big deal though.

Overall far better than I expected though. I was looking forward to clown but its all good. 

Really, really, really happy to see you didn't just basically bite Wayne like everyone else seems to like to do today. Thats why I can't listen to Drake. Basically just a Canadian Wayne with less lulzy lyrics. As critical as I am of Wayne these days I can't in good conscience ride the dick of dudes who clearly have just about the exact same style. 

Just please avoid the tough guy lyrics, not saying you were doing it but I just say that as a general warning to everyone. 

On an unrelated note why do the people who announce/run rap battles have to be the corniest bastards on the planet 9/10?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 28, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> But the other dude (or whoever the fuck, I have no idea how many dudes you got working on this shit) has major flow/delivery issues at times and potentially a voice that just isn't very suited for rap (though a lot of people with record deals have this issue and nobody cares).



There are just 2 of us at all times. 



> You sound weirdly like Yaki Kadafi at times though. Which is a compliment I guess lol, by far the best in the outlawz after Tupac, though thats not saying THAT much. Lol.



Thanks, I guess lol. I am not aware of which one that is but if you say it is a compliment I will gladly accept.

So you are always able to tell the difference between the 2 of us right? Not questioning your ear but I will be passing along your review and want to be clear on who is who. 



> The opening to the eighth track was just awkward though. Terrible enunciation and breathing control. You either work on that type of shit intentionally, can naturally do it, or just work it out accidentally over time. But either way it needs to be worked on (if you care to improve).



I will let him know. He did most of the "hype" stuff because I don't feel like I am good at it so I didn't do it. I guess maybe I can step in on our next project if he can't improve. 



> My only personal opinions on it though are pretty irrelevant since its just a mix tape. But it felt pretty simple, generic, and safe I guess. Not asking for those 'super lupe fiasco lyrical' raps or anything though. Not a big deal though.



Actually I think your personal opinions are the most relevant. My main concern if really just people enjoying the music and maybe relating to some of it. 



> Overall far better than I expected though. I was looking forward to clown but its all good.



Compliment? 

So is this your first time clicking ANY of my links?! Meh....I can't be mad at you. At least you finally gave it a shot and I do really appreciate it. 



> Really, really, really happy to see you didn't just basically bite Wayne like everyone else seems to like to do today. Thats why I can't listen to Drake. Basically just a Canadian Wayne with less lulzy lyrics. As critical as I am of Wayne these days I can't in good conscience ride the dick of dudes who clearly have just about the exact same style.
> 
> Just please avoid the tough guy lyrics, not saying you were doing it but I just say that as a general warning to everyone.



I guess this really is your first time hearing me. I am (more or less) 100% real with all of my music. I am not a tough guy, I don't do drugs, ain't been to jail or none of that shit so your probably won't hear much of it from my side of the music, if at all.

I am a tough guy on the mic. Not as in "pretend to be tough IRL" but I feel battlewise or lyrically I am pretty tough when I need to be.


Anyway man I greatly appreciate the feedback and even though it means little I will rep you for life as long as my memory holds up and I see your posts. Glad to finally get some feedback on it. And thanks for keepin it real and not sugar coatin.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 28, 2011)

Cy my bad with the delay on that review/feedback..my situation still the same as I explained to you..thought I woulda been able to go home yesterday but had to stay over again..been sleeping at work since I last posted in this thread that I was going out..gotta think about that pay check...still I'm gonna drop the feed here as soon as I get to go home, d/l and listen to it.

@BGTymin not "everyone else is basically biting Wayne these days"..you either just not searching hard enough, not listening well enough or just jumping on the "oh he used the 'pause+similie/meta' style = he's biting Wayne" bandwagon..it doesn't make you seem more knowledgeable about hip hop by posting that. That shit old. Cut it out.

Nothing wrong with tough guy talk btw, Jada & Styles etc done it for years, still do and still bodybag beats..not everybody's gonna talk about skateboards and not being black enough. "avoid the tough guy talk general warning to everyone" is another thing that got old before it got on. Not specifically targeting anyone in this thread, but, the self righteous "I'm doper than you because I'm a hippie, hipster or emo rapper" and their audiences are aggravating and corny as fuck.

Regarding the battle hosts, every host as their way of hosting/presenting the battles, its not that serious. Smack in particular, is a chill dude, at least online, hence why he gets mad support and love and has the most "successful"/looked out for battle league at the moment. Besides, YouTube and most media players allow you to skip the parts you don't like/don't want to watch..


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 28, 2011)

Excuse if Im goin off flow with the current conversation, but anyone here listen to anything recent from Lupe Fiasco? I remember I used to listen to him back in the day and, also remember him having some surprising lyrics. Wonder if hes still any good. At least, to some anyway. Im sure there are plenty of people who hate him along with the people who like some of his music.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 28, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> XV finally droppin something worth listening too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8VqGunbFnI[/YOUTUBE]



XV has a lot of mad tracks, what are you talking about?


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIAiVROjxsI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 28, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> XV has a lot of mad tracks, what are you talking about?



Not everything he puts out his good IMO. Boss level, Batteries, and Chaka Shao Khan are tracks that I thought were horrible compared to what he usually puts out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c8rDgim70Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Dec 29, 2011)

~Kyo~ said:


> Excuse if Im goin off flow with the current conversation, but anyone here listen to anything recent from Lupe Fiasco? I remember I used to listen to him back in the day and, also remember him having some surprising lyrics. Wonder if hes still any good. At least, to some anyway. Im sure there are plenty of people who hate him along with the people who like some of his music.



Most view his first 2 albums as great/good but his most recent one as average at best(there are plenty who liked it though). However the drop in quality has a lot to do with his record label and even Lupe was disappointed with the end product. Of course that is his and other people's opinions so listen for yourself.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally at home, gonna sleep for a few hours then D/L Cyphon's mixtape. You all should do the same instead of spending a bunch of time discussing shit that we've gone over and over and posting youtube tracks few of us will peep..at least give your fellow poster some feedback on his project..

smh.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> Not everything he puts out his good IMO. Boss level, Batteries, and Chaka Shao Khan are tracks that I thought were horrible compared to what he usually puts out.



While I admit I didn't really like any of those tracks, he's been putting out a lot of good shit lately so "finally dropping something worth listening to" is seriously selling him short. 

Love that new song though.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2011)

I have two friends about to drop mixtapes....they will murder the game.
These guys are too good...


----------



## Grep (Dec 31, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Cy my bad with the delay on that review/feedback..my situation still the same as I explained to you..thought I woulda been able to go home yesterday but had to stay over again..been sleeping at work since I last posted in this thread that I was going out..gotta think about that pay check...still I'm gonna drop the feed here as soon as I get to go home, d/l and listen to it.
> 
> @BGTymin not "everyone else is basically biting Wayne these days"..you either just not searching hard enough, not listening well enough or just jumping on the "oh he used the 'pause+similie/meta' style = he's biting Wayne" bandwagon..it doesn't make you seem more knowledgeable about hip hop by posting that. That shit old. Cut it out.
> 
> ...



What is your problem bro?

Who said anything about knowing more about anything than anyone?

I don't know what I did to you bro, but you basically took every individual thing I said and pushed it towards an extreme to the point where it isn't even what I was trying to say at that point. 

I appointed Nas to bring rap justice, not you.

But seriously bro wtf?


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdpacqUAnwY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLnVxKzJGVo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m44nnb8F80[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone here listen to Danny Brown?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2011)

Downloading your mixtape Cyhpon. I'll give you some feedback within the week probably.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be looking forward to it. Remember to not hold back.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ICyGpAmG0wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZW_hlPxsrA[/YOUTUBE]


The Chef and The Infamous


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 2, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> What is your problem bro?
> 
> Who said anything about knowing more about anything than anyone?
> 
> ...



You ain't done nothing bruh. I might've blind sided you though..but the intention was just to address some of the things you posted and give my side to them. It's the HH discussion thread after all.

My bad if it seemed hostile.

Currently on a break at work listening to Cyphon's mixtape the track ''Lights, Camera, Action'' to be more precise.

Sorry about the delay on the feed. Hectic times at work, I don't advise anyone to work in a hotel when it's holiday season. Fuck. Anyways, I been bumping your shit on my 10 minutes breaks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J1bFhTdOL0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Currently on a break at work listening to Cyphon's mixtape the track ''Lights, Camera, Action'' to be more precise.
> 
> Sorry about the delay on the feed. Hectic times at work, I don't advise anyone to work in a hotel when it's holiday season. Fuck. Anyways, I been bumping your shit on my 10 minutes breaks.



Good shit. Thanks again for listenin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2012)

Listening to this as of now since I've just came back mein square


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]ICyGpAmG0wk[/YOUTUBE]



Some things in life you can't live down...Rich Dolarz now knows what that feels like after that last verse.  Bodybag doesn't even begin to describe that type of torture.


----------



## InFam0us (Jan 4, 2012)

^That was a long ass night for rich. His 2nd round was alright but damn. X faktor deaded him with that last round. Every bar was a dagger. He hurt rich with that shit. Battle rap 101. Haven't seen ass whooping that bad in a long time.

Heard a few of cyphon's tracks. The hooks are weak and the other guy that popped up on some of the tracks needs to practice his delivery. Could do with harder hitting metas. Overall it was cool though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the listen and feedback. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## InFam0us (Jan 4, 2012)

Forgot to way the beat selection was on point. Good hear.

There wasn't much to fault, mostly the hooks, but then again that's probably the hardest part of a track. Also you need to spazz out on at least one or two tracks on the mixtape. Like mad multies and punches. So peopld know you can write songs but also fuck around turn around and dead tracks.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2012)

Noted. Feeding all of this back to the other guy as well. 

Thanks again for giving it a shot. Hopefully we can clean up the next project and make some stronger hooks.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 4, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Don't get the hype for new Common album. Its decent at best. Not near as good as Be. Even liked Finding Forver more then this



I like Common's new album, shows a different side of him.  Sweet is probably one of my favorite song by him.



Cubey said:


> Anyone else feel like Jay needs to retire his ass already?



He should've stayed retired.  He hasn't done anything good since black album and Kanye murders him on just about every track.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 5, 2012)

lol don't compare anything to Be

Why is cyphon always banned


----------



## nadinkrah (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kRU3eN5ZHzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2012)

Deweze said:


> lol don't compare anything to Be
> 
> Why is cyphon always banned


Shit in the KC


			
				Cyphon said:
			
		

> I haven't been active in the KC and received no warning. I saw people talking about Kinjishi's ban and it seemed like a "fun" thing the KC was doing to make the situation more "lite". I went into the KC and PoP had made a thread about Kinjishi's ban so I threw in my support. I said "The Brotherhood backs Kinjishi 110%" or something to that effect. Again, I had no clue whatF the actual situation was so I just posted on topic in the thread. The thread got deleted.
> 
> Next I saw a thread about a purge PoP made and I posted in the thread "What purge?". Again, I haven't been active and I was curious what the situation was. I didn't spam in that thread and my post was completely on topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2012)

>Cyphon banned

What


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2012)

The Outskirts wasn't the only Battledome to have drama this week


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

lol this whole place has a bunch of shit going on


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 6, 2012)

Hence why I usually just lurk the downtown and outskirts sections..not that I've been active as of lately but the drama is just  

If what Cy said is how it happened, him being banned is somewhat "silly"..what happened to tolerance and warnings?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 6, 2012)

Mods reasoning is if you've been warned before, no matter how long ago, then that's pretty much it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2012)

the majority of mods here suck GM it's the law of the land


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2012)

suck GM...?



Ross' new tape is HOT


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2012)

Best hip-hop track of 2011 for all my money:


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a weak hook.  And yeah, when Drake doesn't rap about girls (leave that for singing) he's decent.  Nowhere near as good as he says to be (go back to your mixtape era, trying to be the best) but decent.

It's a shame though, I almost didn't recognize Ricky without the shades


----------



## EJ (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7JYrt1eG_Y&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]

I heard some of you guys talking about this song awhile ago, but I didn't know the name of it.

Then I listened to it. Probably one of the most deepest, twisted, disturbing things I have ever listened to from a rapper.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

Back from bein banned. Good lookin out Mider T. Just so everyone is aware avoid posting in the BD/KC area for awhile. Esponer is active and he will ban you just for being there.

And did anyone else get a chance to check out the mixtape yet?


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7JYrt1eG_Y&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I heard some of you guys talking about this song awhile ago, but I didn't know the name of it.
> 
> Then I listened to it. Probably one of the most deepest, twisted, disturbing things I have ever listened to from a rapper.



He's dope. Check out Brotha Lych Hung, and X-raided for some twisted shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

Jay Z had a girl and they named it Ivy Blue Carter.

I don't like it.


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2012)

Go look up the names Dwyane Wade gave his children.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

Dwayne Wade don't rap fool. 

Gabrielle Union


----------



## EJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> He's dope. Check out Brotha Lych Hung, and X-raided for some twisted shit.



i'm still letting this song sink in..

I'm not sure if I want to listen to him too much. It's way too much lol


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Jay Z had a girl and they named it Ivy Blue Carter.
> 
> I don't like it.



So they named her after a crayon?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AO_4O6JgY1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2012)

And did someone say Brotha Lynch Hung mein square

[YOUTUBE]bIKK9bWcut0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Jay Z had a girl and they named it Ivy Blue Carter.
> 
> I don't like it.



I thought it was Blue Ivy?

She's gonna end up with Alicia Keys' little boy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2012)

It's Blue Ivy


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the article I read. 



> E! News has confirmed that Beyonce gave birth to a baby girl via a scheduled C-Section and the baby’s name is Ivy Blue Carter.
> The New York Daily News reported earlier that Beyonce had checked into Lennix Hill Hospital and was on the verge of giving birth.
> “
> A very pregnant Beyonce checked into the upper East Side hospital Friday night under the name “Ingrid Jackson,” a hospital staffer told the Daily News.
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Back from bein banned. Good lookin out Mider T. Just so everyone is aware avoid posting in the BD/KC area for awhile. Esponer is active and he will ban you just for being there.
> 
> And did anyone else get a chance to check out the mixtape yet?



Got it downloaded. Gonna give it a listen when I'm back on campus.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2012)

Good shit....


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oJM22XG5hc[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah old Ice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2012)

>Ice Cube


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 9, 2012)

Common hit hard but I didn't like the flow on that track, honestly, it wasn't smooth.



Why are people dickriding so hard though? This is just getting started.

So far common is one up. Drake needs to stop the references and actually diss/address the dude on a more personal level. This is just getting started. 

Over to you drake.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 9, 2012)

Dag Common did get at em kinda hard though.  Common aint playing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 9, 2012)

Common got him. The flow just wasn't as smooth as I'm used to from common. And we pretty much all have an understanding how this beef gonna go, common will most likely bury son and drake gonna get cornered against a wall then he won't reply/will act like nothing happened/bitch out.

Still doesn't mean we should spoil something amusing with needless bias.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

Thoughts on the beef.

1. Drake failed the moment he got on a track like that to diss Common. Everybody knows he isn't hard so he just looks dumb trying to look hard. It makes him look like a joke before the beef even escalates. So -1 to Drake for that.

2. Drakes vs wasn't even that good and I didn't hear anything that hit Common hard. He attacked sales but that is a stupid way to go IMO.

3. Common's vs was a bit short but damn it was effective. He smashed Drake. It was like he didn't even have to try which makes it look that much worse.

If I were scoring this like boxing it would be a 10-7 round or so thus far. Not that I know how they score rounds but Common is more than 1 up after that shit. 

I am excited for this


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it's more 10-8 right now, if I had to judge.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 9, 2012)

1 up as in general. Not points. scoring by points doesn't really work here.

As in one game to nil..as in how NBA playoff series work.

I think Serena is drake's best bet. That's his best chance at personals galore. 

But again, I'm pretty sure he's gonna bitch out before it gets any worse.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 1 up as in general. Not points. scoring by points doesn't really work here.



I know. 

The difference was just so big that 1 point didn't seem fair. 

The problem with Drake is that he is so corny that you can diss him for pretty much anything and it looks bad on him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 9, 2012)

The beef stands like this IIRC..back and forth wise..:

Sweet - drake's verse on stay schemin 

Common's stay schemin remix - drake hasn't responded to that yet..

I also wonder if crew members will get involved. Pusha took shots at drake even before common.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

I never heard Sweet. I am out of the loop.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 9, 2012)

Drake is too soft for this he knows it.  He wont respond and will take the high road, and say he doesn't need beef he makes hit records.  While dropping subliminal for the next year.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 9, 2012)

This Common vs Drake is amusing but its also sad. Speaking as a Common fan, I'm disappointed that he went after Drake. It was totally unprovoked and unnecessary. Its a stale marketing strategy that I thought Common was above. He has a well respected hip hop resume and has even been to the White House for God's sake. Pointing out the obvious about Drake is just pointless. 

I don't even like Drake but this just comes off as picking on a successful young artist because he makes teenage girls wet.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 9, 2012)

LayZ said:


> This Common vs Drake is amusing but its also sad. Speaking as a Common fan, I'm disappointed that he went after Drake. It was totally unprovoked and unnecessary. Its a stale marketing strategy that I thought Common was above. He has a well respected hip hop resume and has even been to the White House for God's sake. Pointing out the obvious about Drake is just pointless.
> 
> I don't even like Drake but this just comes off as picking on a successful young artist because he makes teenage girls wet.



agree. common shouldnt stoop this low


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2012)

I love how people are dick riding when this shit has just started.

The diss wasn't that good anyways. I'm not sure if Drake could do better tho


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> I love how people are dick riding when this shit has just started.
> 
> The diss wasn't that good anyways. I'm not sure if Drake could do better tho



Exactly. And its not like the dickriding is needed. As you said, its doubtful if drake will reply let alone top it.

Still, give the dude the benefit of the doubt since things just started.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Drake would do a response back. I don't know what the hell Drake been on lately but he is flirting with an losing battle. Also he got that thing with Luda which is even worst, if Luda decides Stay Scehmin' was also aimed at him. Drake should have smarten up like Big Sean and stay quiet and kept working. Drake is not about that life.

Number of people Drake has been "Baiting" between last year - now:

1. Luda
2. Kayne & Jay-Z
3. Big Sean (Even if he said he wasn't it was pretty obvious)
4. Whoever the hell was on his mind when he recorded Lord Knows.


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah lol, I'll still listen to Drake regardless though. Like dissing doesn't phase him, or he's just not interested in it.

How did this thing start anyways? Common just wanting attention?


----------



## Egotism (Jan 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah lol, I'll still listen to Drake regardless though. Like dissing doesn't phase him, or he's just not interested in it.
> 
> How did this thing start anyways? Common just wanting attention?



Pretty much. Or he felt salty after Drake Lord Knows for some reason


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> How did this thing start anyways? Common just wanting attention?



I'm guessing common thought getting at drake would result into sells for his album. Also, drake was fucking Serena williams not long ago and she used to be common's piece so maybe that had common salty aswell..


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm guessing common thought getting at drake would result into sells for his album. Also, drake was fucking Serena williams not long ago and she used to be common's piece so maybe that had common salty aswell..



I'm going to laugh so damn hard if Drake comes at Common hard and unexpectedly.

All these suddenly "Common fans" will jump the wagon as usual.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

For the record I am not even sure of this whole story and I am not a big fan of either artist, but listen to both. My thoughts are based off of the 2 songs just posted recently and what little I know of about the 2. 

Only time I was really into Common was the BE album.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

The problem with Drake is that their whole label is gassed up. They think Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive and they think Nicki is hot. I kind of don't see Drake steppin down because they all have over inflated egos when it comes to how good they see themselves.

Big Sean is cocky but more just typical cocky.


----------



## αce (Jan 9, 2012)

Drake should get some common sense and just back off.
See what I did there?


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2012)

A corny joke, with a post full of blue.

yeah.


----------



## αce (Jan 9, 2012)

^Who's that?

Anyways, Cyphon I need to download that mixtape


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 9, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> For the record I am not even sure of this whole story and I am not a big fan of either artist, but listen to both. My thoughts are based off of the 2 songs just posted recently and what little I know of about the 2.
> 
> Only time I was really into Common was the BE album.



Like water for Chocolate didn't get you into Common?


----------



## Egotism (Jan 9, 2012)

Well anyway which albums are you guys excited/looking forward to listen this year?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> ^Who's that?
> 
> Anyways, Cyphon I need to download that mixtape



So do eet. 



Uzumaki Goku said:


> Like water for Chocolate didn't get you into Common?



I didn't _really_ get into rap until sometime after that.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 9, 2012)

New Jay-Z

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rhFywKCUTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jan 9, 2012)

Heard it.
Didn't like it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eRfteo93UI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Edit - I have cyphonz shit on rotation. You shou d/l ace.



You comin with a review?


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 9, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> New Jay-Z
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rhFywKCUTo[/YOUTUBE]



What the Fuck! How is his new born baby gonna be feat on it? Didn't press play on the vid.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Like water for chocolate is the definitive Common album.


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2012)

YOOOO 

HAHAAHAHAHAHA

My friend like two years ago I think told me that. I started laughing because I didn't notice how corny "I blow her up, ballons!" sounded.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

That whole song Luda did that shit on was terrible. That album was terrible.


----------



## EJ (Jan 9, 2012)

M-m- my chick bad 

b-b-better than yours


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2012)

Exactly. Its like he tried to crossover genres and wasn't anywhere near successful doing it. Same with Common, so they go after an easy target 

I don't know, the whole thing is pretty petty, but then again most beefs are lol.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2012)

I won't deny the beefs are petty but I have no problem watching Common crush Drake. I might not like his reasons but the results should be fun. I have been waiting for Drake to get smashed since he stepped into the game.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> This is the article I read.



It's Blue Ivy 

And it looks like the hip-hop world is making her out to be the little princess.

Jay's already made a song for her, she comes in at the end
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rhFywKCUTo&feature=g-logo&context=G26c180fFOAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]

So apparently she was conceived when Jay was in Paris working on Watch the Throne and that Beyonce had a miscarriage sometime before.:S


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

She looks like Jay Z going by the lyrics. 


"Im going to spoil you rotten looking like mini me" 

Damn


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

what an unfortunate child


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXaaLBcDGG0[/YOUTUBE]

Really who is messin with nas?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 10, 2012)

"Two and a Half Men... I watch that"


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2012)

That shits old.
Part 2 and 3 aren't as good though.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 10, 2012)

"Sweet dolla tee from Mcdonalds...I drink dat"

best line of a rap battle ever.


I listened to the whole Common CD on my way to watch the Pistons get raped by the Knicks on Saturday. I must say it's a pretty good album, I love the transitions between the tracks also. NO I.D. or whoever produced it were on point IMO.

anybody see this bullshit?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2012)

Cyphon, listening to your tape right now, so expect a review any day now. Imma be straight up, bruh


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2012)

Good shit. Looking forward to it good or bad.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright so after giving it a listen, I'll give my initial opinion. 

First off, I think there's no doubt that you were the stronger of the two on the tape. The other guy (J Minor I think) was decent, but it was like he struggled to stay on beat. He didn't have a nice flow. Though on _A Beautiful Mind_ I felt his verse was good. 

To get to tracks, the last two were definitely my favorite ones. I felt they were the songs both of you actually shined on. I liked Boom Boom room too.

One of the things that took away from the mixtape for me was the layering of your voices. It's not really a bad thing, its just something I personally don't like. I never really have. Also I wish there was a track where you guys just went off and had fun. 

And that's why if I had to give this a grade I'd give it a C+. It was decent, but that was about it. There wasn't a track where I was like, "damn, I gotta replay that right now!" You get what I'm saying? Like there wasn't a real stand out track, there were good ones, but nothing that was just like DAMN.

But like I said, I only listened to it once, I'll probably give it a few more listens. And if you care enough I'll give you a more in-depth track-by-track review. 

Keep doing what you do, bro. Improve and improve. I'm definitely looking forward to more material from you. 

You have the best mixtape on NF right now (I'm still looking at you KN, lol).


----------



## EJ (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjWXHOO4Z3s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Though on _A Beautiful Mind_ I felt his verse was good.



That is when I thought he was at his best as well. I told him multiple times he had to work on his flow but he thought it made him different. I again tried to explain that wasn't necessarily a good thing but meh....I think he will listen now seeing multiple reviews. 



> To get to tracks, the last two were definitely my favorite ones. I felt they were the songs both of you actually shined on. I liked Boom Boom room too.



Last track is easily my favorite. The other 2 are near the top of my list as well. 



> One of the things that took away from the mixtape for me was the layering of your voices. It's not really a bad thing, its just something I personally don't like. I never really have.



I don't even know what this means lol.



> Also I wish there was a track where you guys just went off and had fun.



You aren't the only person to mention this and I have been working on it on some of the new songs I have started. 



> And that's why if I had to give this a grade I'd give it a C+. It was decent, but that was about it. There wasn't a track where I was like, "damn, I gotta replay that right now!"



I feel you on this. When I play it through the only track I replay at least twice is the last one. It is funny looking back how I can say this and it is like "why didn't I make better songs?". Well, as you are making them it always seems better than when you actually play it back. I think this time I don't want to rush anything. He set a deadline so I just met it. 



> Like there wasn't a real stand out track, there were good ones, but nothing that was just like DAMN.



I thought I went hard on Makin Statements 



> And if you care enough I'll give you a more in-depth track-by-track review.



It is more if you care enough lol. I don't disregard what anyone says so if you don't mind I am all ears for how to improve or for what you liked and didn't like. 



> Keep doing what you do, bro. Improve and improve. I'm definitely looking forward to more material from you.
> 
> You have the best mixtape on NF right now (I'm still looking at you KN, lol).


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 12, 2012)

Been delaying this for years. Lack of time and procrastination are a bitch. Quickfire post, will add more later. I'mma put the mixtape playing on shuffle and talk on the tracks that pop up.

2nd Intro - Dude's rhyme schemes were actually nice. Needs to work on his tone, specially on the chorus since it involved ''singing'' and all. At this point I'm kinda wondering if a track about his gun will have anything to do with the direction/feel of the mixtape otherwise it's a odd/random ''introdution''. Still, I could fuck with this.

Am I Ready - Really liked Cy's verse. J minor had major ''riding the beat'' issues here. Thought the chorus dragged a bit specially in comparison with the chorus of the original track. Then again, I've heard the original track so many times so I might be nitpicking due to being used to something.

Beautiful Mind - definitely one I'm gonna keep. Actually bluetoothed this one to my brother and a friend, they asked, sue me. lol. J minor switched his tone on this one, the pacing is the same but damn the tone makes a massive difference, he's much easier to listen to on this one. You did your thing Cy, my favorite track. As I said, a keeper:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Don't worry about the panda, for w/e reason that popped up as default art work for your track 




Intro - The rapping was too short and the beat ran for too long(in relation to when the rapping stopped). You didn't say much either. It was pretty much ''meh w/e''. This shit was lazy lol.

Life - I agree with BGtymin on this one, ''The opening to the eighth track was just awkward though. Terrible enunciation and breathing control. it needs to be worked on''. I'm also thinking both of y'all are sticking to the same ''flows'' like, the pacing and tone are always the same, Switch it up. Make me think ''Is this really Cyphon?..sounds different''..it's cool to instill that reaction SOMETIMES..Pleasantly surprised by the beat selection so far, nice. Like most of the tracks so far this is ''cool'' there really isn't anything standing out/woah but it's far from wack. it's cool. like a 7/10.

Also can you fill the missing words here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will I be ready for ''famousness''(?)/ 
or will I turn to drugs and fame will be the only thing I know to place the blame within// Will I leave my girl and shun my friends/ 
Look for orgies from groupies and think that this is where the fun begins// Can I keep a humble mind/ or am I taking someone else's ball ------- and I fumble mine//

I didn't quite get what you said there. thanks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 12, 2012)

So drake ain't reply? I was finding that shit amusing. Shit is kind of slow right now.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Audible Phonetics said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXaaLBcDGG0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Really who is messin with nas?



He went off on that one, had that shit on permanent repeat last night. Yes.


----------



## Kai (Jan 12, 2012)

Daz Dillinger - Rocc wit Daz

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G7Rf3HJ9A0M[/Youtube]

Prime, oldschool flow and feel. 

Edit: Youtube code not working?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 12, 2012)

You're posting an ''embedded'' code/URL. That's why it's not working.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he6bl_fEsqU[/YOUTUBE]

Tech N9ne...


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> At this point I'm kinda wondering if a track about his gun will have anything to do with the direction/feel of the mixtape otherwise it's a odd/random ''introdution''. Still, I could fuck with this.



Just for the record he did time in Iraq and stuff for the military so he does maintain a kind of militant attitude in some of his verses. 



> Am I Ready - Really liked Cy's verse.



Me too lol. Not bragging but it was one I felt like I was better on than some of the others throughout. 



> Thought the chorus dragged a bit specially in comparison with the chorus of the original track. Then again, I've heard the original track so many times so I might be nitpicking due to being used to something.



Do you know how hard it was for me to make this hook? It was so annoying trying to get the original hook out of my head and the original was so good I knew I probably wouldn't stack up. I thought what I came up with managed to be somewhat catchy but again, the original is kray.

So I don't really disagree. Just giving some insight. 



> Beautiful Mind - definitely one I'm gonna keep. Actually bluetoothed this one to my brother and a friend, they asked, sue me. lol.



Like I told SG, this is one I keep on repeat. Definitely my favorite track and I am glad it was good enough to make the cut lol. And feel free to spread it to whoever you want. 



> Intro - The rapping was too short and the beat ran for too long(in relation to when the rapping stopped). You didn't say much either. It was pretty much ''meh w/e''. This shit was lazy lol.





Quoting me from Memory Lane:

"*Lazy* as a writer so verses I only type them". Turns out I am just lazy overall 

I do want to mention a couple of things here.

1. I have seen a few of you mention the beat choices being good. Well that is part of why I let this beat ride so long. It is an amazing beat and I wanted it to set the tone for how good the beats would be throughout.

2. In the verse I said "Got respect for the game, respect for the slain, respect for the legends laid in a grave". Letting it ride was also a nod to J Dilla for making a great beat. 

3. I wanted my vs to be short yet impactful. I know I didn't say anything crazy but I wanted to basically let people know what was coming and get them looking for more.



> I'm also thinking both of y'all are sticking to the same ''flows'' like, the pacing and tone are always the same, Switch it up. Make me think ''Is this really Cyphon?..sounds different''..it's cool to instill that reaction SOMETIMES..



I get what you are saying. Honestly it is hard for me because flow is the thing that came to me most naturally as in, I feel like I was born with it. So whatever comes to me when I hear the beat isn't really me thinking about it, it just happens. That is just an excuse but again, just giving some insight. I am actually trying to work on that in some newer material though. 



> Like most of the tracks so far this is ''cool'' there really isn't anything standing out/woah but it's far from wack. it's cool. like a 7/10.



Awesome. All I could really hope for from a first project with 2 people who never worked together before. Consistent with SG's rating as well. 



> Can I keep a humble mind/ or am I taking someone else's ball ------- and I fumble mine//



-When it comes to me-

And you were right on "famousness". I am not sure if that is even a word but it sounded good at the time lol. 


Awesome review man. Great depth and feedback. So reps to you and continued reps anytime I remember to do it. Glad to see a group of you giving it a good listen and such. 

You plan on doing the rest of the songs?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2012)

New XV.

Any of the No Laughing Batsu Games

24 Hours Tag

Eh.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 13, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> New XV.
> 
> Any of the No Laughing Batsu Games
> 
> ...



That shit rides


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2012)

Definitely my favorite verse from 2011



> Nothing's more attractive than a heavy praying woman
> To a him when those and them been defecating on me (ughh)
> Her would sense the heaven, and him when Andre omen
> Baby I?m hell, save me, don?t bail
> ...



Andre 3K!


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 14, 2012)

can't even live in peace
And when I eat with my peeps In the place
You in my face with your mix-tapes
And if I ain't tryin' to listen to it
We get in to it
If I'm off on the fluid
Then it's time to do it (do it)


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of good stuff coming out this year (bound to be some that don't come out on time though).


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nas - Life is Good

Cake or Death - Jean Grae

Mourning in America - Brother Ali & Jake One

The Ecology - Fashawn & Exile

Untitled - GZA (Hopefully RZA or DJ Muggs produces it)

Middle Passage - Tech

The Godfathers - Kool G Rap and Necro

Information Age - Dead Prez

Chico The Man - Tonedeff & Kno

R.A.P. Music - Killer Mike & El-P

Skyzoo - A Dream Deffered

AZ - Doe Or Die 2

Elzhi - The Feed

Thee Tom Hardy - Doubting Thomas

Method Man - Crystal Meth

Joe Budden - The Great Escape

Wu-Tang - Untitled 6th Album

Vinnie Paz - God Of The Serengeti

Method Man & Redman - Blackout! 3

Ghostface Killah - Blue & Cream: The Wally Era

Wu-Block (Ghostface, Raekwon, Cappadonna, D-Block) - TBA

Ghostface Killah & Doom - Swift & Changeable

GZA - Liquid Swords 2: The Return Of The Shadowboxer

Action Bronson - Mr. Wonderful

Black Milk & Melanie Rutherford - Searching For Sanity

Jadakiss - Top 5, Dead Or Alive

Fabolous - Loso's Way 2: Rise To Power

Q-Tip - The Last Zulu

Dilated Peoples - Directors Of Photography

Murs - Love & Rockets Vol. 2: The Declaration

Masta Ace & Doom - MA Doom: Son Of Yvonne

Common & Nas - Nas.COM

Kendrick Lamar - Good Kid In A Mad City


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2012)

^Why do you keep changing sides for artists and songs like that?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 15, 2012)

I copied and pasted it from somewhere else and some months had the artist and album name the other way (couldn't be bothered to actually rearrange them).


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Nas - Life is Good*
> 
> Cake or Death - Jean Grae
> 
> ...



All I'm interested in.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 16, 2012)

Then you need to diversify yo bonds


A lot of good shit on that list. Shame probably near half of it won't come out this year.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been listening to a few local groups nowadays, curious to see what my city's got cookin and I found this shot in and around a street that's five minutes away from where I live:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCd1dIAvpXI[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty ballsy to be releasing a summer jam in the winter... and dat compositing


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good videos/ have tips to help me out with using reason 6 demo? i just got a macbook so I'm forced to switch from fruity loops, which i finally got the hang of, to reason and it makes no sense to me....


----------



## Deweze (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you have an idea of what you want to make? I could give you some better tips if I know what you want to do.

*I hope kendrick learned from jcoles debut


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 16, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> New XV.
> 
> this
> 
> Eh.



Solid. I like it.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Do you have an idea of what you want to make? I could give you some better tips if I know what you want to do.
> 
> *I hope kendrick learned from jcoles debut



Yeah i wanna make hip hop beats and figure out how to sample on it/ use hi hats/ and just the process of creating a beat with drums and such and pretty much the fundamentals of the program...im hoping i was specific enough aha


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 17, 2012)

New Ab-Soul- Black lip Bastard.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=697db9LQavA[/YOUTUBE]

this is nice


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 18, 2012)

This Missy Elliot documentary is the truth.


----------



## Tash (Jan 19, 2012)

Spiritual State imo 

Do you agree?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2012)

There's always Mediafire mein square


----------



## Tash (Jan 19, 2012)

As long as google stays sexy I'm fine.

If they get mediafire that would suck though.

Now RealRapTalk, that was a tragedy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2012)

I miss the Golden Age


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 19, 2012)

RRT has been gone from time, lol. Still don't know what the hell happened to it.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone gonna go see the Immortal Technique Documentary when it pops out 2012.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope, he's not really that interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2012)

RS has changed all that there's no longer a waiting period between dl's


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 21, 2012)

You never listened to Outkast?


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone here heard that new "Stupid Hoe" song?

I don't think she was meaning for that song to not be hilarious


----------



## Deweze (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Deweze (Jan 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> anyone here heard that new "Stupid Hoe" song?
> 
> I don't think she was meaning for that song to not be hilarious



No but I like the ass one ft big sean


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Outkast


[YOUTUBE]KgoeiTP_zSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> You never listened to Outkast?



I know 1 song by them, "Hey Ya!", that's it.




Tash said:


> Andre 3000 is one of the best rappers period imo. Throughout his material, work with Outkast, solo stuff, features, pretty much all aspects of his style change up which is a big part of what makes him so good. He can go off hard as hell on one song, come back with really emotional lyricism, then take you into space with crazy stream of consciousness stuff. I could go on forever dude has tons of variety, and it's pretty much all quality.
> 
> You're in for a treat if you decide to explore his work.



You've got me pumped now man, thanks for the response.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 21, 2012)

3k one of the best rappers ever darg


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> anyone here heard that new "Stupid Hoe" song?
> 
> I don't think she was meaning for that song to not be hilarious



Checked on YouTube:


> 40,457 likes, 60,587 dislikes



Hahaha.


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

I mean there is like no way she is being serious... she sounds like a kid in that song.

It has to be a joke. And no, I'm not saying that "knowing she was being serious" and trying to insult her, I honestly think it's a joke and people don't understand it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2012)

Bad joke.

Is it bad I kinda like her singing voice? At least in Make Me Proud. (lol, I don't listen to her own songs, only her as features)


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 21, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> I know 1 song by them, "Hey Ya!", that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO. You need to listen to that right now.


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

She definitely has a good singing voice

It's just that she seems to be having too much fun to the point she could lose all her friends.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgBZBEyGfh4[/YOUTUBE]

I mean she's changed soooo much lol, listen to that song.

as for her singing voice:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACEeC46g7oE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

_Fuck I look like turnin down some head
I mean that's sort of like a bird turnin down some bread_


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

PoinT Blank do you know how to use FL studio 10?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 21, 2012)

No.

Is that a sound/music program?

AP probably does as he's the best producer I've heard around here.


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah, it is.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 21, 2012)

Ask Audible Phonetics. As I said he's the best I've heard around here so I'm sure he knows how to use it.


----------



## EJ (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll look him up.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Kobe lost half his fortune and all his 3mansions/estates. His dad told him to get a pre-nup. But he was too whipped. Damn.



To be fair, it was settled by Kobe himself, it never went to court. I dread to think that she might have got more if she did.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm59N41D96M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 22, 2012)

Rex went in on him lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2012)

Could barely hear some of Rex's verses what with Shine yelling in the back and drinking a 40, but overall best match I've seen since Calicoe and Arsonal

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 23, 2012)

dropped a mixtape with my guy couple days ago. check us out lemme know what you think.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Sy9iN954_co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cJ123bKP31s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyyOmLy7YZ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2012)

"You just lost round one"

"You just lost round two"

"You just lost the battle"

lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2012)

So pretty much Arsonal was the only one who didn't complain or choke so far 

Even when Trick Trick was about to give him a chin check


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been listening to K dot a hell of a lot lately. I remember when his voice used to annoy me


----------



## Tash (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vGBKxpSw53Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2012)

That third dude is KN forreal lol.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2012)

Detox is never going to get released


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Detox is never going to get released



11 year production time man! That's gotta be some quality shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KdF8wEfP6MQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oEi8GhVUrFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't wait for the J cole x Kendrick Lamar album

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g_cRynsEjM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2012)

Holy shit they are doing an album 

Finally a collab I can dig.
Awesomeeee


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Jan 25, 2012)

If Cole comes with that HiiiPower production shit'd be crazy


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qG-3AQ5aP-E[/YOUTUBE]

Track starts at about 2 minutes


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2012)

Hollohan v Cortez leaked.. I'll post the link if any NF hip hop fans here follow battle rap/want to watch it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 26, 2012)

Check the last few pages , battle rap owns this thread.

Post the link breh


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxBLbZYD6Ek&list=LLxE-R0WbjYHvQEVljcWHqlg&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Disclaimer: video quality is REALLY bad, but all the audio is fully intact


*Spoiler*: __ 



IMO Hollohan took it in all 3. But, not by a large margin or nothin


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2012)

double posting -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh60BrdUybU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _PART 2_ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oDx4-DSXsE4




^just found the same source leaked Pat Stay vs 'Saurus

haven't watched yet though

ahh, audio only it seems.. but, if you just don't want to wait for it..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue Ivy's godmother is Oprah. Goddamn that kid has it made.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 26, 2012)

Organik cracks me up sometimes, lol. I met him and a couple of the other guys a few times (I was at one of the battles, a couple of the girls I met there were sluts).


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Blue Ivy's godmother is Oprah. Goddamn that kid has it made.



Godfather Bill Gates?


Joe Budden did a freestyle to No Church In The Wild and said:

Better days gotta come I'm a good amount of bad right amount of so wrong
And Heidi Klum left Seal which only proves my point, shit can only be ugly for so long



Poor Seal......


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2012)

Drake Latifah


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Blue Ivy's godmother is Oprah. Goddamn that kid has it made.



she should spread the wealth .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Hollohan v Cortez leaked.. I'll post the link if any NF hip hop fans here follow battle rap/want to watch it





PoinT_BlanK said:


> Check the last few pages , battle rap owns this thread.
> 
> Post the link breh


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2012)

biggestmaybeinthefuckingworld.jpg


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2012)

Thoughts on Yelawolf?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> biggestmaybeinthefuckingworld.jpg



Please tell me that's on URL.

As much as people don't like Dot Mob..gotta give Rex his props, nobody else has gone against as many top tiers as him..and has consistently made it debatable..

I think Rex is going to win. I can already see the "trick trick" bars from Rex. It should be good though.

On Yelawolf, heard one track, once...swore to never do it again..can't really form an informed opinion on him but I hear he's the weakest on shady's roster.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2012)

Has Arsonal gone against X-Factor yet?


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 29, 2012)

This is funny as hell!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oBlnb5orJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn this thread is dead.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icEvH-sEHgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML8nfTHRplc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Jan 31, 2012)

Common don't want it


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Living in Philly I really liked this track. I know NBAers can't rap generally but this is pretty good.

[YOUTUBE]nrVw729YYps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jan 31, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Thoughts on Yelawolf?



All I've ever heard from him was his spot on the Big Boi album, which was p. good.

Good energy, good delivery.


----------



## Tash (Jan 31, 2012)

UFC Octagons don't have ramps so Wheelchair Jimmy is fucked anyway.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 1, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Living in Philly I really liked this track. I know NBAers can't rap generally but this is pretty good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nrVw729YYps[/YOUTUBE]



We talking 'bout practice!?

Lol I can't wait to use that one


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 1, 2012)

Don Cornelius is dead .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2012)

mfw we're still stuck on page 416


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothin is really going on right now. Not surprising.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Thoughts on Yelawolf?



I think his album is amazing, personally. Production wise, definitely not lyrics or themes. I like his delivery and on the one song with a point (Last Song) his message is nice. Some of the songs, though, (Animal, Write Your Name, Let's Roll, See You) have hooks that never get old to me. They're always eargasms. I've been bumping that album for like 4 months now minus the intro song and the freestyle from the DE.

Anything from him not from that album though is some of the worst music I've ever heard. 'Daddy's Lambo'? Something 'Trunk on You'? No fucking thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2012)

Daddy's Lambo is fucking awesome


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 1, 2012)

R.I.P Don Cornelius

Love, Peace, & Soul


----------



## Marth6789 (Feb 1, 2012)

Whats up with the ASAP Rocky?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2012)

Listening to a bit of Joe Budden atm. Those were the good ol' days when I thought he had talent.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mark fucking Morrison


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2012)

Just downloaded Black on Both sides by Mos Def.
Where has this been my whole life?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2012)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Can't wait for GOLDRush.
> 
> Dat sample. I love the original song too.


Still playing the Illustrious, I didn't even know about GOLDRush.

Song is dope.


♠Ace♠ said:


> Just downloaded Black on Both sides by Mos Def.
> Where has this been my whole life?


Better late than never.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 8, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just downloaded Black on Both sides by Mos Def.
> Where has this been my whole life?



I feel like his voice got gradually worse ever since blackstar

I hope I'm not the only one that can't understand him sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dunno about his voice "getting worse" but yeah he perenially mumbles.

How about some hardcore 

[YOUTUBE]hzrV3ULBI9s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rVcSFbezjr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a DD link to Below the Heavens?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I fucking hate Big Krit


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2012)

Someone grew up a fuckin' screw up


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2012)

more like someone sucks


----------



## mali (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKqVONrfffM[/YOUTUBE]

Cole world!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 10, 2012)

^I let you think that you the shit but you can't outfart me.

Smh. Corniest shit Cole ever spat..kinda put me off that track..still aight..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH9vR_iJOqU[/YOUTUBE]

Who fucks with this?


----------



## mali (Feb 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^I let you think that you the shit but you can't outfart me.
> 
> Smh. Corniest shit Cole ever spat..kinda put me off that track..still aight..



Yeah, Cole World is Coles wort piece of work. But that isnt neccesarily seeing as his standard is high as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH9vR_iJOqU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Who fucks with this?



Serious!



Mali said:


> Yeah, Cole World is Coles wort piece of work. But that isnt neccesarily seeing as his standard is high as fuck.



What's his best track/s?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 10, 2012)

^Get these mixtapes:

The Come Up, The Warm Up, Friday Night Lights

J. Cole at his best. 

Can't give you ''best tracks'' as the mixtapes are fire from start to end for me.


----------



## Vasco (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vms8fpnoBh8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fair play. 

[YOUTUBE]sbwytqWLqJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^Get these mixtapes:
> 
> The Come Up, The Warm Up, Friday Night Lights
> 
> ...



I Completely agree.

Any Given Sunday are pretty good as well.


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2012)

WTF this song isnt new, and it isnt even good

fucking outdated friend,.


----------



## Vasco (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6teUQypUBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ4DEfy4p3w[/YOUTUBE]

Deep shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2012)

>BIG K.R.I.T.

[YOUTUBE]w2cVHk9ZTuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Deweze said:


> ???         Why



He's corny and a lot of people don't want to admit it. Like we get it, you're country. You don't have to fucking mention it like you are unique.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2012)

He's corny?

And you like Nicki Minaj bruh? And you're trying to justify disliking Krit because he's corny? Stop trolling.

End ya'self.


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

lol. I'm being serious. Like at least Nicki Minaj is funny.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol. I'm being serious. Like at least Nicki Minaj is funny.





Super Goob said:


> He's corny?
> 
> And you like Nicki Minaj bruh? And you're trying to justify disliking Krit because he's corny? Stop trolling.
> 
> End ya'self.



**


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

ok, hold on let me


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

_Heavy like sumo, numero uno
Pourin' up brown, she sipping on nuvo
Pimpin' so cold, never trick on a ho
Outer space with the flow like I'm living on Pluto_


Like is this guy from Nebraska?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FWBxVis49M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


LOL get it?


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2012)

You like Nicki Minaj


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

YEAH

but you guys like Big Krit....

soooooooo

*shrugs*


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never heard anything from Krit, so I can't say.
Nicki Minaj is garbage though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2012)

Shut up, stupid ho

-_-


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

stupidstupid

**


----------



## Tash (Feb 12, 2012)

I've listened to Big KRIT, he's pretty awesome.

What's wrong with listening to him?


----------



## Tash (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh wait nvm read last page

If people expressing love for where they come from in their hip hop bothers you, then you must hate a lot of shit, including Wu, Outkast, all G-Funk from the 90s.

Or idk maybe you just hate country folk


----------



## EJ (Feb 12, 2012)

He's just corny....and country.....and corny.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2012)

>G Funk

[YOUTUBE]Ndb-GVlnVxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I need an interpreter for most of the times Nihilus posts..



Why, mein square?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 12, 2012)

Mike

allmychips.gif


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2012)

"I met a red-bone, I took the girl home I asked her what she wanna watch, she said, 'surely not The Throne"


Wayne needs to get over this. Jay's a grown ass man.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 13, 2012)

TIL J. Coles mom is white

lol


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2012)

New *ECID* video!!


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep0hay4Qw54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasco (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kaFP1czY-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2012)

Because Mali posted the Hiiipower video, I just remembered..Any news/info on when the Cole & K. Lamar collab album's gonna drop?

Gonna go listen to Section 80 now actually..


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 13, 2012)

Time to set it off.

Kanye West V.s Andre Ice Cold 3000(Intelligence,/performance/composition)

I say 3000 wins quite comfortably.Quite comfortably.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)

By those credentials, yeah Andre is easily better.


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 13, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Because Mali posted the Hiiipower video, I just remembered..Any news/info on when the Cole & K. Lamar collab album's gonna drop?
> 
> Gonna go listen to Section 80 now actually..



No official release date at the moment.  Probably later this year in the fall.


Also, don't know if anyone posted the new Big Krit.  His mixtape 4EveNaday drops next month

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9KiXVom3H0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Honzou (Feb 14, 2012)

anyone post this? I'm feeling this track TI>Killer Mike>Bun B.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxnHXVVmsA[/YOUTUBE]

after you all can have a good laugh, I know I did.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

That's          hot.

Like the old school feel.


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2012)

aiaiaiai

ohohohoh

aaaaaa

ahahooooooh

baby this is for you.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRNg3gXSm70[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNnP5lCAPPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh my God. Replay. Replay. Replay. Re....


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Jang Geun Suk is really short and Japanese people are disappointed.

New XV as well. Over "Quickie"


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2012)

I really don't like his voice

the song was ok


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 14, 2012)

Good to see you around here..thought you forgot all about us..


----------



## Deweze (Feb 14, 2012)

k dot is in his own lane


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously. I can't stop playing his stuff. Usually I over-saturate myself with an artist and thn I have to take a break from them. Hasn't happened yet though.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Seriously. I can't stop playing his stuff. Usually I over-saturate myself with an artist and thn I have to take a break from them. Hasn't happened yet though.



Whose stuff?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2012)

K Dot                .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2012)

allmychips.gif


----------



## Honzou (Feb 14, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> allmychips.gif



ayy he's not too bad.
He's gonna kill DNA anyways.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2012)

As if there was ever any doubt


----------



## Bleach (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey can you guys do me a favor and listen to some songs this guy I know put out?

He's more of an acquaintance and I talk to him only when I see him really but I'm curious what others think of his rap.

He hasn't done much but still.


----------



## αce (Feb 15, 2012)

Downloaded Miseducation of Lauryn Hill and I just jizzed.
What's with me and being late on this shit by several years?

Is wu tang worth listening to? What about a tribe called quest?
Someone needs to inform me on this shit. I didn't realize how good this shit got.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2012)

Both are worth it, going by general consensus. I haven't listened enough to give an opinion tho.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

Of course Wu Tang and ATCQ are worth listening to.  They're some of the all time best hip hop groups to ever do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2012)

Fuck everything. This fucking mixtape is superb. Mixtape of 2012

[YOUTUBE]QfnzlbkVUgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 15, 2012)

New Big Krit- King pt. 2

Big Krit rips a new one in the Lord Know's freestyle


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FG3Bi6JP3RI[/YOUTUBE]

This entire fucking battle 

Aye Verb is making me tear up 

manlytearswithchips.gif


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Fuck everything. This fucking mixtape is superb. Mixtape of 2012
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QfnzlbkVUgM[/YOUTUBE]



If that's any indication I'm not convinced.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2012)

bigtwithchips.gif


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIiC_-nM9Yg[/YOUTUBE]

''I can make a mirror change it’s point of view''

''When it's to normal to you, you ain’t gotta play to win. I’m more concerned with how Melo’s gonna play with Lin''

aha'


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 16, 2012)

Did anyone else see Cole's face after not taking the ''best new artist'' grammy?



That's the funniest shit I've seen in awhile. 

Cole World.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Did anyone else see Cole's face after not taking the ''best new artist'' grammy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha that's great but I actually did want him to win lol. Maybe next year.


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M37VucWh06Y[/YOUTUBE]
We formed a new religion
No sins as long as there's permission'
And deception is the only felony

*Spoiler*: __ 



So never fuck nobody wit'out tellin' me


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

well it doesn't help that Bon Iver actually made a better album than Cole haha

but I don't get why both are new artists when they've been around awhile.

Then again it's the Grammy's who cares.


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2012)

Who the fuck is "Bon Iver" anyway??


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

he's a musician.  Contemporary Folk and Singer/Songwriter.  He's good

expand your musical knowledge yo


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> he's a musician.  *Contemporary Folk* and Singer/Songwriter.  He's good
> 
> expand your musical knowledge yo



Nope, it would never work out


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

How sad :[


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2012)

*Swallows pride*Recommend at track of his and I'll check it out right now*Swallows pride*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2012)

check out Perth or Calgary


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 16, 2012)

Careless World by Tyga leaked. Honestly, I liked it. Definitely better than I expected.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]M7yr3vlORtE[/YOUTUBE]
Never heard this before. Hard as hell


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2012)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Careless World by Tyga leaked. Honestly, I liked it. Definitely better than I expected.



Gonna give it a listen now


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Feb 17, 2012)

^I cracked up when he actually started powering up


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 17, 2012)

KN and super sayans..


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 17, 2012)

Bon Iver was on the Kanye album. Monster and Kanye sampled his Woods extensively for Lost in the World.  He had backing vocals and writing credits on That's My Bitch on WTT too. 

His album was easily my favourite non Hip-Hop album of 2011.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2012)

Parallax said:


> check out Perth or Calgary



Wash is also brilliant.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

The whole album is quite great.


----------



## Egotism (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOdM0dTJKPw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Even though this was in his 808's days, when Kanye rips a beat, he fucking rips it.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 18, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2012)

Bon Iver is good but I personally wouldnt put him over Cole.

Tracks like Breakdown are why I like listening to this guys music so much.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5iq2prp0Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2012)

HOW MANY MICS DO I RIP ON THE DAILY??


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 18, 2012)

King by T.I. is such a good album


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2012)

.ProFound. said:


> [YOUTUBE]M7yr3vlORtE[/YOUTUBE]
> Never heard this before. Hard as hell



Big!

Have to follow that, here's one I just heard recently as well. Showbiz is majorly slept on IMO.

[YOUTUBE]i7qcoUCNhx4[/YOUTUBE]

overseer! overseer! officer officer officer officer!


----------



## EJ (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvf28Y0aJ6w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUf5vAR6ZnA[/YOUTUBE]


this is actually ok. it's the instrumental that is just amazing.


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

Watch Throne is a solid album. 

The Frank Ocean features are great because Frank Ocean 

And seriously wasnt expecting for a:
>Nas feature in Rosays mixtape
>Kendrick feature in Take Care


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 20, 2012)

Looked up some of Bon Iver's music. It's actually quite good.

Seen this posted in another forum and thought it was quite good:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATymc8LtxtI[/YOUTUBE]

His multies are dope.


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Deweze (Feb 20, 2012)

Did KN ever post his music


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, of course not.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

KN doesn't even post here anymore

he's disappeared


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2012)

I was looking forward to that Goku track


----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fATE2FT7Pa0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AB7ysBudJgY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ONpxDfhMjjk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]G9qZ5pR2cG4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]co3qMdkucM0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cYUG4Dump-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2012)

If guys ever heard of Cryptic he put out a new song. It's pretty fucking good, works really well with the music video. 
Fu Xinbo & Hyomin We Got Married episode


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 21, 2012)

I've seen KN recently I think..it was either in the Konoha Library or Telegrams..

I'm guessing he stopped posting here because inFamous kept on bullying him and because we kept on asking about his mixtape..

Lol


----------



## mali (Feb 21, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Looked up some of Bon Iver's music. It's actually quite good.
> 
> Seen this posted in another forum and thought it was quite good:
> 
> ...



Ghetts is the one of the best grime artists ever.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 21, 2012)

KN trolling more than Dr.Dre


----------



## God (Feb 21, 2012)

^shots fired


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2012)

"5 albums, a hundred songs, you aint got no fucking Yee-- I bet you have some J kwon but you aint got no fucking Yeezy." 

That song :rofl


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsESib8Int8[/YOUTUBE]

^

"Shaun White" by philly/YTN/ZMG artist Thraxx!

Download MVP mixtape here: 

Tape features Lil Wayne, Young Jeezy, and Chic Raw, as well as myself!

Its a sponsored tape so you not losing a daily download, so show support and grab

 if you don't wanna grab from Datpiff and get some behind the scenes video, pictures, and additional artwork!

JihaD


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2012)

Rella>>>>

swagswagswag


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2012)

I just rewatched it and noticed Domo slaps the black of that bitch lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I just rewatched it and noticed Domo slaps the black of that bitch lol



How the hell did you not notice that the first time? It's the best part of the whole damn video imo.

OF Tape Vol. 2 will be great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2012)

I wasn't paying attention and I thought he just slapped some asian chick lol


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone know where i get CARELESS WORLD from?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 22, 2012)

New Cole


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 22, 2012)

I find it funny how he comes out with good stuff before and after his album but couldn't get it at the right moment.


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VxkO8sqSRk[/YOUTUBE]

this beaaaaat!


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 22, 2012)

Cole back!

"Its Cole, its only right I brought back the soul"

[YOUTUBE]OrFetQNDqWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2012)

Guy is pretty boring. And that album 

His subject matter also somehow manages to almost never switch up.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2012)

T.D.A. why did you just post what was already posted?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGmYBMLaBS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFg7-4vBPWM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2012)

Straight fire

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9khJP_mR8Iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimbob631 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my first time posting in this thread.  Was wondering what everyone thought of Slaughterhouse's new song thats gonna be on Crooked I's new mix tape.  I don't know how to put videos in posts but I posted the link below.  The song uses a track that  Game used.  

Crowd Control


----------



## Van Basten (Feb 23, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Cole back!
> 
> "Its Cole, its only right I brought back the soul"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OrFetQNDqWM[/YOUTUBE]



Nice. 

Always in the mood for a bit of J.Cole. Pretty good song more or less.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 23, 2012)

lol Cubey I remember hearing that song for the first time and thinking "HOW THE HELL DO YOU FUCK UP THOSE DRUMS!?!!?"


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2012)

I heard from a friend yesterday about the Cole track, its pretty.

Also lol Cubert, how the hell does Cole not switch up his subject matter


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2012)

Deweze said:


> lol Cubey I remember hearing that song for the first time and thinking "HOW THE HELL DO YOU FUCK UP THOSE DRUMS!?!!?"



The song I posted you mean? I don't know, it sounded pretty tight to me. And lyrically they all went went off.



Mali said:


> I heard from a friend yesterday about the Cole track, its pretty.
> 
> Also lol Cubert, how the hell does Cole not switch up his subject matter



He just doesn't. And it's just boring. Like I had that inkling before Cole World dropped, and then when it came out, I just gave up


----------



## Honzou (Feb 24, 2012)

DMX interview,  little long but worth the listen. He's so out there.

This guy stopped filming his movie for 5 hours so he could fly airplanes :lol


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2012)

Cubey said:


> He just doesn't. And it's just boring. Like I had that inkling before Cole World dropped, and then when it came out, I just gave up



If your talking about in Cole World, he talks about:-
>Abortion
>Cheating fathers
>Single parent familys
>How the standard "hoe" can so much more

If your talking about Coles work over the years then, lol at you.

So if this boring, what subject matters interest you than Cubert


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2012)

Mali said:


> If your talking about in Cole World, he talks about:-
> >Abortion



Granted...


> >Cheating fathers
> >Single parent familys



Lol generic topic, and ones he's covered in the past if I'm not mistaken. I also can't stand his "Oh I had it so hard, and now I'm finally a rapper" schtick. Shit annoys the fuck out of me.



> >How the standard "hoe" can so much more



Lol.



> If your talking about Coles work over the years then, lol at you.
> 
> So if this boring, what subject matters interest you than Cubert



Well, it's partially his subjects, and partially the way he raps very un-outstandingly. He's a solid lyricist, but they hype behind this guy is o.d for basically a "realer," less pussy, less Young Money version of Drake.

I tend to be overly critical of rappers, but yeah, nothing interesting here.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 24, 2012)

He may be 95% RnB related, but gotta give credit where it's due, Rich Harrison does'nt fuck around when it comes to beats


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 24, 2012)

I like that song. And Amerie is hella sexy.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 24, 2012)

Sideline story might have been a subpar but...The Warm Up? who's doing that?

Only Krit and  Kendrick are on the same page. Speaking of Krit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqvvWl6tYBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 24, 2012)

@SG it's not just about the way they act, even their music is mostly shock value and full of homo erotic innuendo. It's like, its so much shock value it isn't shock value anymore, it becomes stupid, childish, corny. Admittedly there are a few tracks that are cool. And Ocean is talented. 

@Deweze I agree, Warm Up is his best piece of work.


----------



## Egotism (Feb 25, 2012)

I knew it, y'all knew it, just didn't know who would talk first.

Cyhi Earlier:

_"To me YMCMB is mid and Rocafella/GoodMusic is kush you sell more pounds of mid but which one would you rather smoke #imjustsayin," he tweeted Friday (February 24)._

Now it is official CM signed Limp Bizkit -_______-

Also there is Wayne who took shots at Jay & also Kanye at the pre-grammy party:

"I met a bad redbone, I took the bitch home, I asked her what she want to watch, she said surely not The Throne,"


----------



## On and On (Feb 25, 2012)

I like that Cunnilynguists song, Cubey. *download*

J.Cole is tired as fuck, which is sad because I really want to like him since he's from my state, but he's still tired. He made it and got worse. Which is what usually happens, especially with debuts. Honestly he has no place in this thread with his recent shit imo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDc-QaS3XCw[/YOUTUBE]

change ya life


----------



## mali (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are you acting as if the entire album was shit?
Also, judging a person on there debut album would be retarded as fuck seeing as its there DEBUT album.

Tracks like Lost Ones and Breakdown fit this thread perfectly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2012)

Where is all the hate coming from?

Unsubstantiated imo


----------



## mali (Feb 25, 2012)

Lights Please means a lot to him seeing as it is the track that Cole signed to Roc.

Okay, imagine if Cole dropped the warm up as his debut album (imagine). He would get now where near the exposure needed for him to be seen as an established artist, even though the warm up is more lyrical and better than Cole World.

Cole will most likely drop a great lyrical album next seeing as he knows he's got a fanbase and won't be wasting great lyrics. 

Dropping a lyrical and "real" album for your debut is a good idea. Look at Kendrickn his album was better than coles but it ddidnt make anywhere near the amount of sales coles did.

Cole right now is growing his fanbase.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2012)

"Debut" album is not any kind of fucking excuse? 

If anything, the debut usually represents the artist at their creative peak, before industry decay - Reasonable Doubt, Illmatic, Cold Vein, Masters of the Universe, etc are all classic rap debuts, and none of them made a point of trying to filler their way through an album by shoving in poppy single-esque shit.

I don't even hate Cole, I just find him repititive, and not the most original guy in the scene right now. Remember when Lupe got signed? He had fucking Jay-Z on Food & Liquor (cough debut cough) and that shit was dope as fuck, probably his best. So fuck no, dropping the ball for mainstream appeal and screaming "debut" is a cop-out.


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 25, 2012)

To be fair, all them albums were dropped in a different era. The need for radio-esque songs wasn't as acknowledged then as it is now.

But yeah, the "its a debut album" excuse doesn't really stick. The shit didn't meet expectations, hopefully he'll do better next.

Needs to switch his shit up, from beats to subject matter and get rid of the negative dark cloud above his head.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm with Cyphon I haven't been excited about hip hop in a good minute.  Just Madlib and Big KRIT and that's really it.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 25, 2012)

You know what's kinda funny?
Lupe's food & liquor songs influenced by Late Registration =Beautiful
Mr Nice watch influenced by Watch the throne = idk man


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm with Cyphon I haven't been excited about hip hop in a good minute.  Just Madlib and Big KRIT and that's really it.



Thirded   .


----------



## αce (Feb 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVtGsreLCXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Feb 26, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Sideline story might have been a subpar but...The Warm Up? who's doing that?
> 
> Only Krit and  Kendrick are on the same page. Speaking of Krit
> ps
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqvvWl6tYBw[/YOUTUBE]




Probably my favorite Krit song. +reps


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> damn there has been almost NOTHING I have heard recently I am excited about. Matter of fact it may literally be nothing. Last song I downloaded was a Merengue song I don't even understand. Shit is just fun to dance to.....





Parallax said:


> I'm with Cyphon I haven't been excited about hip hop in a good minute.  Just Madlib and Big KRIT and that's really it.





Cubey said:


> Thirded   .



 I guess we're waiting on that KN to drop and change the game.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> "Debut" album is not any kind of fucking excuse?
> 
> If anything, the debut usually represents the artist at their creative peak, before industry decay - Reasonable Doubt, Illmatic, Cold Vein, Masters of the Universe, etc are all classic rap debuts, and none of them made a point of trying to filler their way through an album by shoving in poppy single-esque shit.
> 
> I don't even hate Cole, I just find him repititive, and not the most original guy in the scene right now. Remember when Lupe got signed? He had fucking Jay-Z on Food & Liquor (cough debut cough) and that shit was dope as fuck, probably his best. So fuck no, dropping the ball for mainstream appeal and screaming "debut" is a cop-out.



Your forgetting the fact that Cole isnt just catering for you Cubert.

What dont you get about the album flopping and ending up like Section.80 [sales wise] if it didnt have commercial and mass appealing tracks? 

The album wasnt bad at all, but it was now where near as good as his other works. 

Why the hell would Cole write his best shit and use his best beats for his debut album even though the chances of him increasing his fanbase was much lower than the commercial alternative.

You guys are ranting on about how the album was dissapointing but your forgetting the cirumstances for christs sakes.

If your voicing your opinion then fine, but dont try and voice it as if its reality. To do that you would have include the other factors into the equation, a big one being his circumstances at the time.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 26, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I guess we're waiting on that KN to drop and change the game.



Rumor has it he has changed the album title to Section.80

First single is going to be HiiiPower Level.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 26, 2012)

Mali said:


> Your forgetting the fact that Cole isnt just catering for you Cubert.
> 
> What dont you get about the album *flopping and ending up like Section.80* [sales wise] if it didnt have commercial and mass appealing tracks?
> 
> ...



Section.80 didn't flop at all for an independant artist with a digital only release. It wasn't supposed to be his big debut album. It was pretty much a retail mixtape. 

Also your second bolded point is retarded as fuck. If he makes a weak debut, a lot of people aren't going to give a him a chance to improve with his second album because they'll just stop checking for him. This album was his first impression for a lot of people. You don't want to make it bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The album was a 5/10. Cole got those deja vu lyrics.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2012)

I know what secti 80 is and sales it flopped, it has to yet to sell 1000 units since its been out.


Ok, yh let's risk getting shit exposure and when there's a easier method that works brillianty


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 26, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I guess we're waiting on that KN to drop and change the game.



AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA quality posting right here. +1.



Cyphon said:


> First single is going to be HiiiPower Level.


----------



## On and On (Feb 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> "Debut" album is not any kind of fucking excuse?
> 
> If anything, the debut usually represents the artist at their creative peak, before industry decay - Reasonable Doubt, Illmatic, Cold Vein, Masters of the Universe, etc are all classic rap debuts, and none of them made a point of trying to filler their way through an album by shoving in poppy single-esque shit.
> 
> I don't even hate Cole, I just find him repititive, and not the most original guy in the scene right now. Remember when Lupe got signed? He had fucking Jay-Z on Food & Liquor (cough debut cough) and that shit was dope as fuck, probably his best. So fuck no, dropping the ball for mainstream appeal and screaming "debut" is a cop-out.



Omg this. Wish I could pos rep you again


----------



## itachi0982 (Feb 26, 2012)

Even tho everyone was just shitting on odd future, I'm still gonna post these hodgy songs aha.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnXaQdgkORM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBuEXxkIaTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2012)

Mali, Cole already had plenty of mainstream exposure before Cole World dropped. He had videos on MTV. Drake was name-dropping him and Jay was speaking on him. How much more exposure do you need?

Warm Up was hot, I'll give him that. But for his actual project, he regressed.


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 26, 2012)

New XV- L7 Motto

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ka9o3bwMw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 26, 2012)

itachi0982 said:


> Even tho everyone was just shitting on odd future, I'm still gonna post these hodgy songs aha.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnXaQdgkORM[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBuEXxkIaTk[/YOUTUBE]


Hodgy definitely stepped up his game.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Mali, Cole already had plenty of mainstream exposure before Cole World dropped. He had videos on MTV. Drake was name-dropping him and Jay was speaking on him. How much more exposure do you need?
> 
> Warm Up was hot, I'll give him that. But for his actual project, he regressed.



The exposure he got from those methods are nothing compared to the exposure he got via these commercial tracks:-
Work Out- went plat
Can't Get Enough- banged out in nightclubs
Who dat- banged out on the radio

Cole played it safe and steady for his debut and it payed off sales wise.


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2012)

Mali said:


> The exposure he got from those methods are nothing compared to the exposure he got via these commercial tracks:-
> Work Out- went plat
> Can't Get Enough- banged out in nightclubs
> Who dat- banged out on the radio
> ...



But it lost him quite a lot of ears as evidenced by some responses itt.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2012)

This pretty pointless and subjective as fuck.

There's no point in dragging this out, your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## On and On (Feb 26, 2012)

Dim Mak said:


> Hodgy definitely stepped up his game.



In A Dream is the first song I've heard by that guy. Time for me to do some homework on him

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcX7_57FRBo[/YOUTUBE]

Feelin the hell out of this song right now. _Gorgeous_ instrumental, clean delivery, profound story. Even though this song is decades old, I'm so pissed off at myself I missed Jean Grae live in my city in September .____.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hodgy killed that tape. my fav from OF. even though Earl is the best rapper.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinda diggin this. Ortiz had a nice delivery. Everyone did pretty good I thought. Hook was just meh but that is expected of Royce. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvVEmgSJVRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2012)

BIG Krit, why should I start listening to the guy


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 28, 2012)

check us out. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9wNRRK2iBE&feature=g-u-u&context=G2018bbcFUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg8ggiY91bE&feature=context&context=C30fea9aUDOEgsToPDskIUfdESSdMWCPZX28uYbRE_[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2012)

This is kind of strange, but I had a dream Joell Ortiz died.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 28, 2012)

Suspect.

You dreaming about nikkaz Mider..what's really good fam?

Did you cry in said dream and were there bananas in it? lol


----------



## LayZ (Feb 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> This is kind of strange, but I had a dream Joell Ortiz died.


I had a friend who dreamed that Joell Ortiz punched him in the face and took his girl.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TfTJHNuIc[/YOUTUBE]

Even in the dreams, he haunts

Sup Point Blank?


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 28, 2012)

Just saw the XXL Freshman 2012 list.  It's so horrible.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah how many of XXL's freshmen don't fizzle out?  What's the percentage of those that ever amount to anything?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone listened to WZRD? Not hip hop, but its Cudi's rock thing or something I think.


----------



## Tash (Feb 28, 2012)

Ultimately the final destination for all XXL Freshmen:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]s-EdvkNRA6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TfTJHNuIc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Even in the dreams, he haunts
> 
> Sup Point Blank?





Nice song though


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2012)

@Tash: Song is all over the place.  Beat, flow, rhythm...I can't get with it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 29, 2012)

Heard a few good things about Common's latest album, expecting to give it a listen in the next few days and I'm expecting quality. Anyone heard it yet?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah like...everybody:/


----------



## Rannic (Feb 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Has anyone listened to WZRD? Not hip hop, but its Cudi's rock thing or something I think.



It's pretty decent, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 1, 2012)

Mali said:


> I know what secti 80 is and sales it flopped, it has to yet to sell 1000 units since its been out.
> 
> 
> Ok, yh let's risk getting shit exposure and when there's a easier method that works brillianty



It sold 5,300 in it's first two days on sale and 10,000 in it's first week.


----------



## mali (Mar 1, 2012)

My bad I meant 10K which is still wrong, but the difference between the sideline stoys and sect 80s was just absurd. I think that sideline story sold over 200K in the first week and went Gold a while ago....

Anyway, the XXL freshmans list is mostly bullshit. Lil B was on it at on point for fucks sakes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE4TV877OOE&feature=g-u&context=G2431cfeFUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adl6zTHPl-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phno9K6fdlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2012)

I like Lil' B's shoegaze like beats.  That's really it though


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 1, 2012)

Lil B still ate Budden alive


----------



## mali (Mar 1, 2012)

When she suck my dick
Please respect a bitch

5 star entertainment


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Heard a few good things about Common's latest album, expecting to give it a listen in the next few days and I'm expecting quality. Anyone heard it yet?



Er, anyone got a link for this actually?  'The Dreamer/The Believer' - Mediafire if possible.



Mider T said:


> Yeah like...everybody:/



And  verdict?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3LsKl4ReqLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dim Mak (Mar 1, 2012)

On and On said:


> In A Dream is the first song I've heard by that guy. Time for me to do some homework on him


In A Dream is a great song, got that shit on replay. I don't really like his Mellowhype stuff though, mostly because of the beats. But his new EP, wow, it's great. Definitely one of the better OF releases.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ruamm829uX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]3LsKl4ReqLM[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad at all, this. 

This fella ADaD from Chicago's been flying well off my radar - been comin out with music for a few years and worked with some talented people by the looks of it . Definitely to be taken seriously imo.

[YOUTUBE]pn2GsJweq1o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Mm4mCCkh1_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## God (Mar 1, 2012)

that hatin joint shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pNz9lVBOjwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2012)

Heads up for anyone into instrumentals - 'IV the Polymath'. Superb stuff.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2012)

Noice real noice


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2012)

New J.Cole dope tune:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbt2a2SFBD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2012)

I can fuck with that. I like how he changed his flow for the like last part of the 2nd verse.

Beat is nice, that guitar 

I also fuck with that hating joint. Lol at throwing dirt on dude's name trying to bag the chick though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 2, 2012)

Lauryn Hill >>>>>>

Wish she would put out some new material.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aktXFDdQYc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> New J.Cole dope tune:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbt2a2SFBD0[/YOUTUBE]



I'ma download this.



Super Goob said:


> Lauryn Hill >>>>>>
> 
> Wish she would put out some new material.



Shit quality but this was released just recently. New song from her. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-HZaUbiu7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 2, 2012)

New Cole track seems great, its better than Grew Up Fast.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Mali is on the right track. No pun intended.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F4gwGXIxEnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 2, 2012)

What happened with/to Big Ghost?


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2012)

Peeped the J. Cole track, he killed it. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2012)

Man, Cyphon is banned again?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

Not this time suckas. 

It was a misunderstanding.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone gave tyga careless world a hit?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TDdfPfm19jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m4_-q85PK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 3, 2012)

Found another joint I'm kinda diggin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLYCg-tkY0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUZ4ylxAlAw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDwv0zZxbpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 4, 2012)

Yo Cole if you reading this thread I got two homies that could outrap you and ones getting somewhere near Kendrick Lamar.
Keep reading..I'll post him one day.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll believe it when I hear it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2012)

We got fooled once, by a dude named KN, so trust here is at a low


----------



## Deweze (Mar 4, 2012)

lol what's their names


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anybody remember young buck? Well he was shot at 11 times, drive by, and survived..well he didn't get hit but his female companion took one to the shoulder..

I guess that beats his former boss' nine times? 

Nah not really, he didn't get hit..

Lol at trying to kill YB though..the goons must've been bored as I am to be posting this shit..

Smh.


----------



## mali (Mar 4, 2012)

Speaking of drive bys, T-Bone 



Also, why's Mider banned??


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 4, 2012)

>Goons with horrible aim.

Oh and KN jokes will never get old, always hilarious. I see you PB


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I saw Mider calling some guy dumb/illiterate in the plaza, that's probably why..

KN will forever be a recurrent gag in this thread.

Yeah, those dudes couldn't aim for shit. For the best I guess..


----------



## mali (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm dropping a mixtape


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2012)

Yo last time I was here KN was a regular poster itt. The fuck happened?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2012)

Look for my debut guys, I have feature on KN's tape.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2012)

My mixtape may have been mediocre but at least it existed


----------



## mali (Mar 4, 2012)

M serious guys lol


Although there's no chance of me ever posting it on here


----------



## Bleach (Mar 4, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Yo last time I was here KN was a regular poster itt. The fuck happened?



Where'd he go anyway. I haven't seen him in ageeesssssss


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2012)

He's in the studio lol


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> We got fooled once, by a dude named KN, so trust here is at a low



 

Perfectionist my ass, dude was obviously garbage, getting my hopes high for no reason.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2012)

damn Vault you ice cold


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone else see that Lil Wayne died or am I behind on this?

I haven't personally seen it pop up anywhere but a couple people have mentioned it as well as people saying it is fake.

As of now I am assuming it is fake but I am still curious where and when it started.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2012)

Most likely fake. I haven't seen it anywhere


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think I saw Mider calling some guy dumb/illiterate in the plaza, that's probably why...



No that wasn't why, the reason was far more dumb.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2012)

Good to see you back..



Wtf


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 5, 2012)

Deweze said:


> lol what's their names



Dchris from 225 remember you heard that from me first.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Anyone else see that Lil Wayne died or am I behind on this?
> 
> I haven't personally seen it pop up anywhere but a couple people have mentioned it as well as people saying it is fake.
> 
> As of now I am assuming it is fake but I am still curious where and when it started.



This rumor pops up like twice a year


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a pic I didn't expect to see. I guess they're cool now, I wonder how much Puff paid him for the 9 years he spent inside.

Lil Wayne ain't gonna die. Or if he does we won't notice or know. He's like them mogwai creatures from gremlins, every time he washes or touches water, he multiplies. There's probably like 3 Lil Waynes around.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

Seriously what happened to KN


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

Throwback 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxGh6VGxuw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2012)

KN is still around, his profile says his last activity on the forum was yesterday at 5.51 AM

He's probably just putting the finishing touches on his project.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

Did he ever end up posting a song on here?


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol no.


----------



## mali (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol I remember listening to that, poor drake....pfft.

Funny thing is , drake can't do anything back seeing as DMX will get him set 


Also, I heard there was some more news on the Kendrick and Cole collab release date, is this true


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2012)

"I don't like his face. I don't like the way he walks"



Wai, where did you hear that Mali?..


----------



## mali (Mar 5, 2012)

A close firend of mine, he got it from twitter if I remember correctly......


I told the same friend about the young buck drive by and he was rofling like fuck lol


----------



## Deweze (Mar 5, 2012)

*Big K.R.I.T. ? 4 Eva N a Day [Mixtape]*





_*[Download]*_


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

yessssssssssssssss

thanks Deweze


----------



## mali (Mar 5, 2012)

The email ended it


----------



## Deweze (Mar 5, 2012)

I won't even get mad anymore at those sleeping on KRIT, I'll just accept it as a part of life I guess. This is just art....


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm glad that he included The Weeknd and Frank Ocean


----------



## Deweze (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Tash (Mar 5, 2012)

DMX looking like Tyrome Biggums.

I agree with him though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 5, 2012)

Funny thing is, a lot of the things ghost rated highly i do too..

Only changes I woulda made is probably move the soul tape up maybe like 3 places..from 10th to like 7th..but I was happy it made top10 though..

Oh and the best tracks..the weeknd - the morning would be number 1 instead of 2..that is a fucking great track if I ever heard one..hiiipower would be 2 instead of 4

Oh and wtt wouldn't have been best album i didn't feel it like that


Lol at tyronne biggums, classic chapelle


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

I definitely think Ghost is buggin having WTT as AOTY, though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r6I2Ek_j_Xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> KN is still around, his profile says his last activity on the forum was yesterday at 5.51 AM
> 
> He's probably just putting the finishing touches on his project.



He was probably just about to post it and saw all of this you guys have been sayin 



InFam0us said:


> Lol no.







Deweze said:


> _*[Download]*_



I'll give this a go but Krit is meh for me so far.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2012)

Krit is "meh"!?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Krit is "meh"!?



Yes indeed. 

It isn't him, its me 


I know he can rap well and is certainly good for the south (I think he is south) but the overall product doesn't connect with me. There is no spark. Either I don't like the beats, or his voice or the hook etc...

So this isn't something like where I think Wayne just sucks and nobody should like him. I understand liking Krit, he just ain't me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2012)

Nah, I get what you mean man. That's how I feel about Lupe. Something about him, idk. Though I liked FotP.

And yeah, he's from Mississippi.


----------



## Muah (Mar 5, 2012)

krit was  pretty good on this one. Well really every body tore this joint up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8BLXSOqCFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Listening to Krit right now. Not gonna give a big review but here are some initial thoughts.

Tracks 1-3 were solid. Nothing I would have on repeat but if I was chillin and drinkin I wouldn't hate them playin over some coversation. 

4-9 it kind of slid downhill from there. Nothing I could get into. 

Song 10 (Red Eye) is probably the best song so far though.

11 was pretty good as well.

After that there were a couple that weren't bad but no keepers. 

So Krit grew on me a little. Still won't go out looking for more but if it comes to me I may give it a listen.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 6, 2012)

This record's a few years old now but I reckon it's worth a mention for anyone who might not've heard it before, I only heard it recently myself. 

*"Enter the 37th Chamber"* - a funk instrumental reinterpretation of a collection of Wu-Tang classics, from 'El Michels Affair', a funk revival band from Brooklyn. It's what you think it'd sound like in some ways but not in others. The main thing is it's not a tedious rehash. My personal favourite is probably their take on Heaven & Hell. It's fucking class.

[YOUTUBE]gIlGaOwetXc[/YOUTUBE]
They've performed with em as well btw, some top stuff to be found on YouTube.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5xH1Ij0t2o[/YOUTUBE]

what yall know bout this?!

*serious head bopping going on*


----------



## Honzou (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't stop listening to this K.R.I.T. mixtape. 
Superb production and lyricism IMO, 
1986, Red Eye are my favorites right now. In a week that will probably change though.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob3ktDxAjWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2012)

Krits jam was great.  probably the only hip hop artist that really does it for me.  Luckily there are other genres spitting out excellent music to keep me interested in new music.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't turn it off lol


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 7, 2012)

kendrick Lamar feat J Cole Temptation Dropping This Week (full track) by J. Cole Nation *_*


----------



## LayZ (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5viH2lUxog[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A6sHH2u80k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2012)

What you guys most anticipating this year yo?

For me its has got to be Nazs album, the game is gonna get real yo. Followed by the Cole and Kendrick collab, Meek Mills debut and also Frenchies.


----------



## Deweze (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha they admit they're playing trash "it's what sells"


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2012)

Who is Sage Francis?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 7, 2012)

Who the fucks sage mode Francis?

Meek mill's delivery at times irks the shit out of me. I don't like them "screaming" ass rappers.

Meek - "Bitch I'm going to work, i'm going to work!"
Me -  this is basura.


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol PT


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2012)

Ghost needs to make a twitter lol

Still may be my favorite Meek track


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2012)

ASAP Rocky's tape is definitely some of the flyer shit to come out this year


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't given him a listen. His stuff just doesn't get me, or I don't get it.

Only thing I listened to was Purple Swag tho lol


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd recommend listening to Peso and Palace. His collabo with Schoolboy Q called Hands on the Wheel is a pretty chill track too.

But if it just isn't your thing, it's not your thing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll listen. I hear people talk about him and I'm like, "oh yeah that guy who rides shirtless on them bike handlebars....yea" lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Has anyone listened to WZRD? Not hip hop, but its Cudi's rock thing or something I think.



Not bad, Teleport 2 me is only one imo that really moves you , but if they continue this I can see it becoming real legendary.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been killing this Good Talk Vol. 9 'Curve Your Enthusiasm' mixtape the last few days  Big KRIT is the bollocks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUkModJgBEQ[/YOUTUBE]

How come this shit never gets old?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 9, 2012)

I just recently found out Planet Asia dropped something earlier in the year. Pretty noice all-around though.


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2012)

Krits mixtape is bangin, for real.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to check that out soon, haven't been listening to much Hip Hop recently.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Krit's mixtape is actually awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UY6Ux-Xk9ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Krit's mixtape is actually awesome.



what do you mean actually, his work has always been quality :|  A great mix of lyrics and actual music as opposed to half assed beats.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Well the first time i listened to it i wasn't paying much attention but i finally sat down and listened to it from start to finish and its a great tape. I am a fan of Krit Para :/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w2cVHk9ZTuo[/YOUTUBE]

Obligatory post

Because this track is fucking awesome


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2012)

Why the fuck is mike banned


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 9, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Obligatory post
> 
> Because this track is fucking awesome



Do not like.

This track reminds me of another song with Twista though. Anyone know which song I am thinking of?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

Mike's a crip. Probably threatened a mod or something.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

Seriously, any rap songs out there with these type of beats..I can't quite explain it, but I'm looking for something that sounds like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9PuAm7d0PA[/YOUTUBE]

My ex girlfriend had a few tracks from a hip hop band that used mostly similar beats and the dude that rapped had this "speech type" of paced flow. I never got their name and now I regret it.

Basically, does anyone know any hip hop artist with a slow, nearly normal speech, type of flow with chilled and/or eerie/dark beats? Songs?


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2012)

So Nipseys touring and he's coming to London, I am so fucking there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

Haven't heard Nipsey's shit since Bullets Ain't Got No Name vol.3 has he put anything out since?


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2012)

The Marathon (mixtape)
The Marathon continues(album)

TMC seems better than the marathon to me because of its crazyyyy ass beats, but he goes in hard in some TM tracks though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll check those Nipsey tapes..

Lol , Inf, that's one of my favorite Cam tracks..shit's all around bodybag hard..

"I got 800 invisible men, That mean it could be the bankman..Person at the gas station filling up your tank, fam..Lady at the front stand.."

Come Home With Me was a pretty cool album.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

I read about that Arizona concert. Some dude posted:

 "if it was a Mac miller concert the headline would read '14 people get hit with lollipops'. I fucks with Nips"


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2012)

Shit got real lol

I remember when Juelz Santana came to London


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 9, 2012)

Come Home With Me is full of hard joints .

I bet Mike was at that concert


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3De1lCIgSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol, mike with his blue bandana wavin his burner


----------



## God Movement (Mar 9, 2012)

Just Blaze is out of this world good


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 9, 2012)

Indeed, that beat is bananas.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2012)

Mike be crippin and creepin


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2012)

Question, why do people sleep on Skyzoo? :/


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWMnpBMCa2U[/YOUTUBE]

Kendrick's  verse there is just so unreal. Even for him.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2012)

Narwuar interviews Odd Future

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcHxiWwubnk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Mar 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KLOR2n_rvRk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hmoIJQWPg9w[/YOUTUBE]

Dunno why the fuck he's changing his name.


----------



## mali (Mar 12, 2012)

Temptations hasnt dropped yet I see


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2012)

So I think I just found my calling mein squares


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Indeed, that beat is bananas.



Someone called me?


----------



## Gain (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ia6yU_-AiVk[/YOUTUBE]

always found it amusing a christian rap group did a track like this

only in the golden age of hip hop


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 14, 2012)

Listening to J.Cole's Lights Please and then listening to Work Out kind of saddens me.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 14, 2012)

50 Cent Best Rapper Alive! That is all


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Ineffective troll.  Bait not taken.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFjW_hFZ_oQ[/YOUTUBE]

Also I saw a very interesting Jean Grae interview on RapFix today. Check it out if you're a fan.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 15, 2012)

I am ASHAMED that I am now just listening to LiveLoveA$AP. This mixtape is amazing, I love his flow.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZLUa8JUR18&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]

Why can't I stop pressing repeat to this song?


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWZhlehuKuY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

#REALRAP   >>>>>


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 16, 2012)

New Nas!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrqTvbtcHUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qWyMHLLbATA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 16, 2012)

Agendas in Portuguese

50 cent & Eminem >>> This Decade

No Jay, No KanYe, And thank god No Wayne


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sQco6N8zHsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 16, 2012)

Still _hard as fuck_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4jv1pTNElU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6XLswqiX0s&list=FLIteCXkqQW4-N5U3O6CL0cQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Dude is ridiculous!


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Listening to J.Cole's Lights Please and then listening to Work Out kind of saddens me.



Oh god, polar oppposites much. Now swap Work Out for Losing Your Balance and then come back 

Also, new Naz :swag


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2012)

Arsonal must have broken T-Rex to make him shed tears


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 19, 2012)

I haven't seen this posted yet, so I'll just leave this here. Lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0M1jpnsYYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 19, 2012)

Some good rappers: Meek Millz, Eminem (duh), Wiz Khalifa, 50 Cent, Lupe Fiasco, Drake.

All of them are good.

Rap = Best music genre.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Excalibur said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet, so I'll just leave this here. Lol.


I saw that a couple days ago. I was overwhelmed with pity. That boy needs help. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR4e79n4nYc[/YOUTUBE]

Big fish. Small pond.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2012)

I honestly can't tell anymore if im in the unintelligent thread or not.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2012)

me neither
wat is going on


----------



## Deweze (Mar 20, 2012)

Odd Future Cypher is wats going on


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't sleep on it

Taylor Allderdice is fire bruhs

And Jasper is pure coonery personified.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Taylor Allderdice is fire bruhs



Understatement of the year mein square

[YOUTUBE]r_nlApf3ilE[/YOUTUBE]

Understatement of the year


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2012)

For being stupid. Jokingly flaming. 

But who the hell said I was cripping?


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2012)

everyone 

are you saying you dont fuck with crips mike?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know any.

Not many bangers go to college lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6sJIvDq4UnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 21, 2012)

>Tyga has an issue with a person at concert
>Tells the said fan to come out side so they can beef it 'nd shir
>Guns start bussin 
>........Honey Cocain ends up getting shot. T_______T

This is like the 2nd time a female bystander has got shot in beef


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 22, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Odd Future Cypher is wats going on


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2012)

Free           Cubes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally listened to that OF track.  It's scary how talented Earl really is, I honestly hope he lives up to his potential because he could be great and he just may even be more talented than Frank Ocean.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2012)

You can't compare a rapper and a singer lol.

Besides, Frank Ocean is already bigger than Earl will ever be. In regards to mainstream exposure.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not comparing them to singing and rapping.  I'm talking about as a musician (which is how they succeed in their respective genres) I think Ocean is more forward looking and doing more interesting things, but Earl could eclipse him in terms of that.  Exposure has nothing to do with any of that though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2012)

Isn't that the end goal? To achieve a larger audience and be heard? That's generally how musicians are considered "successful" or not. You can be a great musician and not be successful. I don't think Earl will never have the impact Frank Ocean has already made, let alone potentially. So exposure has everything to do with it if you're talking about success.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

well I guess.  I'm more interested in their artistic success much more than how mainstream acceptance.   That's what I mean, I mean about their impact on music and their genre rather than selling records.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Super Goob i disagree with that, there are alot of amazing albums out there which most people haven't even heard about. You cant measure one's talent with how much exposure/success they will have.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2012)

Except that's not what I was saying. I was talking about their success, not their talent. If you make a great album and no one hears then are you successful? Not really. You need both, unless you weren't trying to get exposure, and you were just expressing yourself.

But I see what you mean Parallax. In their respective genres with the hardcore fans, I see your point. My point was more commercial success.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 23, 2012)

Vault said:


> I honestly can't tell anymore if im in the unintelligent thread or not.



Seriously. There is some awful music being posted in this thread... time for me to make the save.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2012)

Whoa, I was just listening to Ready, Set, Go thinking, "damn I haven't heard any Killer Mike in a minute."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Odd Future Cypher is wats going on


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Whoa, I was just listening to Ready, Set, Go thinking, "damn I haven't heard any Killer Mike in a minute."



Yeah, it's been a while.

The best part is, is that the combination of Mike and El provide a stark contrast from one another musically, so it's definitely something that will actually live up to being "new" or "unique" within a continuously stale genre.

I'm stoked for both Mike's and El's new records.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

if "Oldie" is an indication of the level of quality that OF will have from now on I am so stoked for the future of that group.  They're young and there's nothing but room for growth.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Their synergy is authentic which i always like to see in a group.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

sometimes that and energy can uplift a band to be better than they technically are.

I love how out of place Frank Ocean is in that group but I'm also glad he's a member.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

He looked so out of place there  I havent seen many videos of them together but is he always that awkward?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 23, 2012)

Posts/ongoing discussion in this thread??!! :33

Edit - oh and I see cubert's out here living that thug life.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2012)

Cubey went out with quite a bang actually, his last few posts were actually good.  Really good.  Maybe even classic.  Just goes to show that even failures can become successful with hard work.

In other news, Lupe teaming up with Bassnector again. http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...assnectar-feat-lupe-fiasco-vava-voom-20120323


----------



## EJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Tyler the Creator is alright...

He just doesn't deserve all the hype he gets. Just because he's different doesn't make him a great rapper. Same with Childish Gambino.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Vault said:


> He looked so out of place there  I havent seen many videos of them together but is he always that awkward?



I don't think there are actually.  He's been with them since the start I think but he really is out of place it's really funny.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2012)

I think the mods may have deleted some images, because there are gaps and shit.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Cubert ripped on Bio which isn't much of a feat, but those pics were pretty funny. 

Although I've never listened to OF, I just don't like them......


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> Tyler the Creator is alright...
> 
> He just doesn't deserve all the hype he gets. Just because he's different doesn't make him a great rapper. Same with Childish Gambino.



Gambino has witty lyrics, Tyler doesn't so he's above him at least.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks mike. gonna check it now.

And if he beasted on that excuse of a living being bioness, cube's a triple o.g locc. Can't stand that cunt.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e46O1anHbYM[/YOUTUBE]

The beat is so intoxicating.

Also Mac snapped in his opening verse.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2012)

Checked the thread..Cube went out like a supernova.

I'm proud. Free Cubez.


----------



## Cax (Mar 24, 2012)

What happened with Cubey?

Anyway, fuck, I remember when I was one of the top posters in the original Intelligent thread. Old school MDers may remember me. I did a shitty and quick recording over a Survival of the Fittest Remix instrumental for a mate, thought I'd try get some feedback


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2012)

>Cubey
>Trolled the shit out of Bioness
>Banned for two weeks
>Bioness likely banned for longer or permed

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Cubert saw the chance to redeem himself and he it took it by its fabolous horns.

@cax

Lyricism seems great but I have yet to listen, I'm on phone 

I'll review later on.

And this is so much better than waitin on DB's mixtap


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2012)

You have wordplay and vocab.
Don't know if its your Mic or the mixing but the quality sucks. The accent irked me at the start but I got used to it, would have to listen to something where you don't "undeepen" your voice to see which I prefer because it didn't sound "natural". Add abit of "hmpf"/presence behind your delivery just so it doesn't sound like you're reading a Shakespearean script, specially since you have vocab(in comparison to most, around the corner, rappers).
Verses were dope.


----------



## Cax (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea well the video aint no beaute, my flow would be a tad more refined if I were doing it properly and gave it a few shots (i say shit too fast at some points)

I'll be in Melbourne soon enough too and my mates got killer recording equipment, I'll see how that goes

Edit: That above part was at Mali, but anyway, Point blank, I've got a shit cunt mic ay. I just record with a fuckin webcam with a mic in it using windows sound recorder. And my normal voice is deep as fuck, i sound like a fog horn when I rap in it, and it's harder to go faster (I can go fast as fuck if I want) 

And yeah I need to work on my emphasis, to us Aussies, that could be emphasis, but we sound like fuckin, well, monotone cunts


----------



## Cax (Mar 24, 2012)

These two are some pretty fucking old ones using an even crappier mic than I am now, but you can still hear my flow and lyrics and criticize it


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Listening to more and more Gambino. My god this guy makes me rofl with his witty lyrics 

And I hope no one gets shot when Nipsey comes to London :/


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 24, 2012)

check my mixtape out guyz, feedback would be awesome. it's only minute runs so won't waste your time.


----------



## Cax (Mar 24, 2012)

Ay the fucks goin on Pro long time no see mate


----------



## Cax (Mar 24, 2012)

And not too shabby JB, you've got some pretty decent lyrics in there (besides a few wack things here and there.. the fuck is alligator pride mate?) only problem is, you're overdoing the whole long drawn voice thing

Doesn't sound smooth, you're like half way there

Like I can tell you don't need to sound that monotone


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll review both of you two's stuff tomorrow.


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 25, 2012)

Cax that is some legit shit my friend.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]bB-vYuYhdSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2012)

Just something before I leave the thread, from what I've heard, I like your shit a lot more when you're rhyming faster JB. Like you don't ride the beat as well when you rap slower. More tomorrow though. 

To Cax: Shitty mic, but the lyrics are dope. As for the voice, I think you just need a little more "umph" or something. Can't word it right now. Like I said, more tomorrow.


----------



## Cax (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheers mate @ CM Punk

And yea super goob the mic's horrible, turn it up and try ignore that, but cheers


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2012)

Fuck it.

Seeing as everyones workin with their own shit, I'll be uploading a track that I feature in 

I'm shit as fuck (I have to much swag for rap), but its my friend who I want your opinion of.


----------



## Cax (Mar 25, 2012)

You aint even listened to mine yet cunt


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2012)

Imma do the review today, but it might be abit avid seeing as ill probably be high when I write it (depends on what time I can pick my green up).


----------



## Cax (Mar 25, 2012)

You don't need to write a fuckin full review mate what the fuck haha it's not that important I just want opinions


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2012)

Aight             .


----------



## Cax (Mar 25, 2012)

Ay fellas also tell me what ya think about my mate


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 25, 2012)

Got to see Kendrick Lamar at Xavier in NO.
Dude is a performer!


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2012)

I am so fucking envious of you 

FUCKING COME TO LONDON KDOT


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2012)

Cax said:


> You don't need to write a fuckin full review mate what the fuck haha it's not that important I just want opinions



It wasn't gonna be super detailed, just haven't listened to all of it lol. I liked the shit personally. Like I said it's just the mic, and your voice could use a little work. But the lyrics, flow and all that shit was nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fJ3Uxq-qozw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deweze (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT!*


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 25, 2012)

Bleach said:


> That guy reminds me of Zero from Holes



Never heard of Holes.

That song is banging, though--just too bad the rest of their stuff is below average. Talk about blowing your wad with one track.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2012)

Holes is a Disney movie lol.


----------



## Cax (Mar 25, 2012)

Deweze said:


> Damn Took me back to the 90s with this lyricism man, real dope track.
> Like everyone else said I want to hear the higher quality tracks though(mic wise)



Yea I'll post some more shit when I record on somethin better, cheers though mate


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cax said:


> And not too shabby JB, you've got some pretty decent lyrics in there (besides a few wack things here and there.. the fuck is alligator pride mate?) only problem is, you're overdoing the whole long drawn voice thing
> 
> Doesn't sound smooth, you're like half way there
> 
> Like I can tell you don't need to sound that monotone



preciate it, yea I'll fall back off the long drawn out flow tho. haha alligator pride was jus a humor thing tho lol but i know what u mean. i'll def keep workin at it tho, i think i have something jus need to keep workin.



Super Goob said:


> Just something before I leave the thread, from what I've heard, I like your shit a lot more when you're rhyming faster JB. Like you don't ride the beat as well when you rap slower. More tomorrow though.



I'll def get quicker with the flow, i agree it sounds better that way. preciate it, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Never heard of Holes.



Really?
And it was a book long before it was a movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of people recognize the movie before they do the book though. I liked both personally.

Think I'm going to start writing stuff again


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vnm9BawOHlY[/YOUTUBE]
Who could fuck with this?


----------



## Leezy337 (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4gV0cweKEE[/YOUTUBE]

check out my new video and song and drop some feedback


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2012)

Cax said:


> What happened with Cubey?
> 
> Anyway, fuck, I remember when I was one of the top posters in the original Intelligent thread. Old school MDers may remember me. I did a shitty and quick recording over a Survival of the Fittest Remix instrumental for a mate, thought I'd try get some feedback


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 26, 2012)

For Nas fans

"Is Nas Dame Diddy, Dame daddy, or Dame Dummy? Oh, I get it, Dame broke and Nas bummy. "

Owe me back like you owe yo tax..."


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cax said:


> Yeah JB, drop that slow ass tone you're draggin on and I see you makin some dope tracks, you've got that whole naturally smooth black thing going for ya, don't flow like lil wayne/insert ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) name who thinks they have swag by speaking like someone after a stroke. Drop me a message any time and I'll be glad to suss it out mate.




I gotchu. preciate it man!



can i get a review for that mixtape? it's a collab with my friend i rap with, we're getting better and working on our 2nd tape. can u bless us with some advice for while we're working on the upcoming tape?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I was gonna say a lot but I think I can some up what I was thinking pretty quickly.
> 
> You are basically Big Sean with less swag, less energy and less catchy. I don't really feel much emotion in what you are saying. I think if you can find that groove you will be golden.




thnx, i'll find that energy/emotion i need in the flow. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVW_-zLp5W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## pussyking (Mar 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Really?
> And it was a book long before it was a movie.



people stopped readin books a long time ago man.

anyway that was a really good track but i think you could lighten up yo voice a little. sounds generic when its slow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2012)

SCRUMPTIOUS 

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlDUsVW5jVQ[/YOUTUBE]


Makes me proud!

my hometown


----------



## mali (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think people take lil b seriously mike, he's just in the game for comic relief

I mean, he tweeted that he would fuck kanye west in the ass if he didn't work with him 

I normally just lol at him, his rapping shouldn't even be classed as rapping though


----------



## Gain (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OXucM9y0fjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2012)

No, I think some people do man. Like I think they seriously do.

And I think he actually kind of went in on T Shirts and Buddens, but still. YUM. SCRUMPTIOUS. TYBG. People eat it up, man. Why?


----------



## mali (Mar 28, 2012)

Well the guys doin him so props for that, not many people get money and support for being...............that intruiging.

I use to be a massive hater of his but know, he's like one of my top sources of entertainment while I'm high.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oBuxmquP8tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ODai2ceJQ6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Mar 28, 2012)

and of course

[YOUTUBE]Tf53KhaIzSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2012)

Based god, please fuck my bitch!


----------



## mali (Mar 29, 2012)

Kreshawn is just a massive scrape.
I just can't stand the little dyke


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2012)

>Kreayshawn

[YOUTUBE]lKMu0ENuNec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys actually listen to kreyshwan?

Apart from jean grae, L. Hill, ms. Elliott and the odd rah digga and da brat songs..I think this is the only female I ever gave a real listening to, in recent time at least:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07zXLdp1Mv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2012)

I only listened to Jean Grae currently


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2012)

>Da Brat

[YOUTUBE]DX2yj11xUEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2012)

K'La is definitely nice.


----------



## Scud (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ladybug Mecca for me.

And an old school gem --

[YOUTUBE]opC45xweIMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2012)

We need to go DEEPER

[YOUTUBE]cGoBlTA8Czs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 29, 2012)

L Monroe is like the only new gen (herpderp) female MC that I rate right now. 

>L Hill
>M Elliot

Reppin it for all the ladys around the world.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2012)

My thing is that most of them sound the same to me. It's just boring usually.

I like K'La a lot, haven't heard Jean Grae much. Missy is my favorite of all time though. No one touches her.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 29, 2012)

I seriously fucking love this man and the stuff he promotes in his lyrics


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> My thing is that most of them sound the same to me. It's just boring usually.
> 
> I like K'La a lot, haven't heard Jean Grae much. Missy is my favorite of all time though. No one touches her.



 on the K'La

I think Lauryn Hill gives Missy more than a run for her money.

L. Hill my fav followed by Missy..and then K'La I think.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2012)

Lyrically? Yeah I may give the edge to Ms. Hill. However, Missy just makes fun music. I can listen to it all of time. She was one the first artists I recognized when I was younger. I think the song I first heard her on as a little kid was "Get Your Freak On." Still love that song.

But yeah, her production was always on point, she's just someone I really like I guess. Reminds me of good times.

Do you guys respect Nicki as a rapper? I mean like beyond the obvious stupid barbie shit.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2012)

People here rate Missy over the likes of Eve and Foxy Brown?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2012)

SCRUMPTIOUS


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2012)

I never said she was better, as I can't really compare. I hardly listen to female emcees. She's my favorite though, and I know she can spit. So yeah, probably.


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 30, 2012)

Kendrick lamar will debut new sing "The Recipe" on Monday


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

